#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-01
<dunelj> hi, Heros of Newerth went Free-to-Play... as usual...
<dunelj> ???????????????????????
<dunelj> 我的笔记本显示器坏掉了。。。直接拆掉？
<dunelj> 讨厌啊。。。Opera为啥也搞非utf8的IRC设定？
<hceasy> 在？
<hceasy> 大家好
<hceasy> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<hceasy> 都没睡醒呢……
<dunelj> 懒蛋，HoN免费了。
<dunelj> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/f2p_create.php  这样也也意味着，国内服务器幻梦破灭，因为只有人赚钱，免费游戏没人要的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Play For Free!
<Connection> Good morning!
<ori> hello
<^k^> ori, 好  ㍠ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.ibm.com/ibm/licensing/patents/pledgedpatents.pdf
<pityonline> Good Monday morning!
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你觉得开源社区真的在乎吗？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这样的坑爹专利 Method for controlling cursor movements on certain computer workstations
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<ringfin> -
<MeaCulpa> 对于没送人的，还打官司呢
<snugglecat> st
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://image.haha.mx/2011/07/31/big/84615_45ee316b9d53a4927d7c7b829d7bf94c_1312045163.jpg
<snugglecat> tusooa, hi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn046/20110729/1250/p_large_kbPJ_3af100081cb35c71.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 二楼办公区头顶上都是挂企鹅的，奇怪
<roylez> iGnome: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn049/20110729/1250/p_large_dZHf_18c100081adc5c70.jpg
<snugglecat> roylez,  居委会大妈该要发话了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这次中奖很夸张...
<GNUdog> roylez, 你现在看是坑爹，放30年前，这还真是创新
<MeaCulpa> 2个彩点同号的购买间隔为三秒钟... 最后居然两张彩票在一个人手里
<MeaCulpa> FTL trsporting这样的世纪难题就这样解决了
<MeaCulpa> 人类种群无虞了
<roylez> GNUdog: 30年，专利能有那么久的有效期吗
 * MeaCulpa 个人所得税是上缴国税局还是地税局
 * MeaCulpa 个人所得税是上缴国税局还是地税局，中彩票的话
<GNUdog> roylez, 不一定吧，有的不是有50还是70年呢
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 那专利就超过版权期限，不合逻辑了
<MeaCulpa> GNUdog: 当事人过世那些年以后，肖像都随便用了，谁还鸟专利
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 这类东西应该分很多种，不同的专利有不同的年限
<GNUdog> MeaCulpa, 而且，和国家有关
<MeaCulpa> 其实我觉得解决这个问题很简单，只要禁止企业和各种集体拥有任何专利即可
<MeaCulpa> 包括国家
<SIDU> 市场调查：您现在用的数据库是哪个呢：MySQL,Postgres,SLQite ?
<MeaCulpa> 只认个人
<GNUdog> 本来现在专利很多时候就是坑爹
<roylez> GNUdog: 我申请一个男人可以站着尿尿的专利，100年。那么我到死你们都蹲着尿吧
<GNUdog> 苹果因为播放列表被人告了800万
<MeaCulpa> 个人在利用企业资源进行创造，成果所有权归企业，专利除外
<GNUdog> roylez, 无压力，又不是不能尿
<NoIE> 我想看 TA Spring 的源代码，各位觉得，大概什么样的水平可以看得懂它的源代码？
<roylez> GNUdog: ....
 * MeaCulpa 要为儿子申报不脱裤子尿尿的专利
 * MeaCulpa 以及透水性三角裤专利
<MeaCulpa> 反正也不影响大家生活
<SIDU> 有没有不尿尿的？
<MeaCulpa> SIDU: 有才！
<roylez> GNUdog: 为了答谢你 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7787aa67jw1djp2uw2h9fj.jpg
<GNUdog> roylez, 日你～！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<roylez> ....反应太剧烈了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/59a9aaactw1djoo6682dsj.jpg
<GNUdog> 周一大好的心情就这么被你破坏了
<roylez> http://image2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110730/17/62491256201107301708472214038314198_039.jpg
<snugglecat> 居委会大妈， 怎么不出来啊。 有人在说废话
<roylez> GNUdog: 你现在不是精神振奋了吗，多好
<snugglecat> 干嘛我说废话， 就有人说。 那么多人说废话就不说
<roylez> snugglecat: 因为你没帽子，因为你混了就几天
 * GNUdog is away: busy
<snugglecat> roylez, 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 跌路也是实名制了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有意思...http://en.swpat.org/wiki/Fake_representatives_of_free_software
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 武汉的公交事故 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17tw1djo29k8h8nj.jpg
<Oicebot> MeaCulpa进行判定，结果为 (6,2)+(0)=8
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fake representatives of free software - software patents wiki (en.swpat.org)
<Oicebot> ^k^进行判定，结果为 (4,3)+(0)=7
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 武汉司机全国最猛
<snugglecat> roylez, 男人不是站着尿的吗
 * snugglecat 原来长那么大， 都尿错了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我在武汉坐公汽再也不上二楼了，司机太威猛了
<iGnome> 去楼下？
<roylez> snugglecat: 你没看上下文
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<iGnome> 你还回武汉？
<dunelj> MeaCulpa:  HoN is free now.
<roylez> iGnome: 回，为什么不
<roylez> dunelj: ... hero of newxxxx ?
<dunelj> dunelj: yes
<roylez> dunelj: 那个dota的clone？
<iGnome> 还没融入魔都？
<roylez> dunelj: 永久免费？
<dunelj> roylez:  I just got their email today
<dunelj> roylez:  seems
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mea君，看到没，有游戏玩了！
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 为什么要禁止专利
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: Time to get your free game HoN! Heroes of Newerth is now free-to-play, operating under a new model designed to expand the HoN community and enhance the gameplay for our existing fan base. In just over a year’s time we’ve grown to be a community of 540,000 players –
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 随便山寨， 怎么保障原创人的权利。 当然我明白专利在某些时候，情况反过来会阻碍创新。
<roylez> dunelj: 太感谢了
<roylez> MeaCulpa, iGnome 晚上我们团站吧
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 但取消了专利， 有什么更好的替代来解决这个问题呢
<snugglecat> GPL????
<roylez> snugglecat: 新西兰禁止了软件专利，你可以参照想一想
<dunelj> roylez: ...
<dunelj> roylez: do you know who I am now?
<roylez> dunelj: luojie嘛
<snugglecat> roylez, 那我不了解。 可能新西兰禁止专利， 有他的想法。 但在中国还没到取消专利的地步吧。
<roylez> dunelj: 马甲多得数不过来
<dunelj> roylez:  '<
<kkde> 钱啊,你想想中国只要有钱,什么都干得出
<dunelj> roylez: Only 7!
<snugglecat> roylez, 现在中国的情况， 原创人的创意根本得不到保障， 连专利这个没实际但还算个遮羞布都没。
<roylez> dunelj: ... 一天一个，每周转一圈
<dunelj> roylez: :D
<roylez> snugglecat: 讨论原创这个似乎没有意义，都是抄国外的，哪里来的原创
<snugglecat> 专利至少可以保障一下原创人的创意， 虽然他阻碍了其他人在其之上进一步的发展。
<kkde> 山寨..
<dunelj> roylez: 取消原创 -
<roylez> dunelj: intel显卡能跑不？'
<roylez> dunelj: nnnd我很担心
<dunelj> roylez: ... I don't know
<dunelj> roylez: probably never.
<snugglecat> roylez, 这个我知道， 所以专利更得讲， 当中国讲究专利， 不能山寨别人， 至少可以倒逼一下企业的原创性吧。
<roylez> dunelj: http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/showthread.php?t=61656
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Solved]Opensuse 11.2 - Intel 4500MHD and dark textures - Heroes of Newerth Forums
<roylez> dunelj: 貌似可以，他的显卡跟我的一样
<dunelj> roylez: ok, then:D
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: ?
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: ?
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，RTS?
 * MeaCulpa RTS 无能
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: ... go to play Savage 2/XR
<MeaCulpa> RTS 我不会玩
<roylez> dunelj: 你不会是拿什么破移动设备上的irc吧？说国语啊
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: ...Savage2, 热闹么，要钱么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个是hero为中心的，你之需要操作一个英雄
<dunelj> roylez: My laptop  lcd is faulty...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不喜欢45度视角
<dunelj> roylez: I left it home...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那天第一人称了再说吧
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: Savage Series.
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: 恩...没怎么玩过，我要在线30+, 真人
<snugglecat> 不能再靠抄别人的， 用别人的， 要付高额的专利费， 超过自己研发的费用。 而且有专利，可以保护自己的权益。 至少可以让一些企业有创新的动力， 和倒逼他们必须自己研发
<snugglecat> 可能我幼稚了
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: then you must go Eupore server/ US server.
<dunelj> MeaCulpa:  Australia server only got 20+/10+
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: in Savage XR eu, once I played with 87 other players. 88 in total
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: US/EU for Chinese? That means 400/800 ping
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: or you fund a Chinese server:D
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: RailGun can hit Mars in 800 ms ...
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: Sauerbraten / Red Eclipse then
<snugglecat> 在没有专利或蔑视专利的情况下讨论原创似乎确实没有意义， 天下一大抄， 干嘛花心思原创。 所以我说在中国这个情况下， 不能不谈专利啊
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: they are quite good and requirement of ping were low.
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: no playerbase
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: ET or qukelive is enough
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 专利不是给你抄的
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 专利描述的不是具体实现，你抄个啥...
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/redeclipse/redeclipse_1.1/redeclipse_1.1_all.tar.bz2
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download Red Eclipse from SourceForge.net
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: ? Sauerbraten was almost full at anytime.
 * MeaCulpa no time for game these years
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 好吧。 我的意思是， 有什么办法可以让国内的人不再抄别人的技术。 如果专利不行
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: ... bs..
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 涨工资，逆天
<snugglecat> 有啥东西可以不再山寨。
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 老百姓收入赶上国外，劳动力不再具有优势，我国亡国的时候
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: 那时候就会有人想到创新了
<snugglecat> MeaCulpa, 我是不懂， 只觉得专利至少可以让抄袭， 山寨有惩罚。
<snugglecat> 如果抄了别人， 虽然专利描述不是具体实现， 但至少可以让这些人跌入专利陷阱。
<snugglecat> 打官司打死他
<snugglecat> tusooa, 讨论一下 cms
<snugglecat> tusooa, 有空不
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我感觉自己的ubuntu 11.04 被入侵了，可也说不准 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340069 我用的ubuntu 11.04，单系统，U盘安装的。 7月18日我的若干帐号，gmail, QQ和163邮箱被同一个人盗取了密码，事后分析，怀疑是android手机中病毒泄露了帐号信息。 然后android重新刷了系统，上述几个帐号我每个都重新申请了一 ...
<SIDU> snugglecat: 哪个 cms ?
<snugglecat> SIDU, 就是cms
<SIDU> snugglecat: 哪个牌子的
<snugglecat> SIDU, 一般的
<SIDU> snugglecat: yeye
<SIDU> snugglecat: 你要讨论什么呢？
<snugglecat> 新的cms和一般的
<snugglecat> 你让我说完好吗
<snugglecat> 如果一个cms不像一般的那样， 对于排版模式化， 有固定的排版样式
<snugglecat> 所有排版都可以自己设计，自己设定网页的排版框架。 cms只负责内容的读取， 和按用户的定义来生成内容
<SIDU> snugglecat: 我昨天刚上传一个CMS睹睹：http://sidu.sourceforge.net/bank/?lang=cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: 本生理财 3.1 Benson Bank CMS - Free Cash Manager
<snugglecat> SIDU, 一般的cms， 不管他有啥特色， 基本上都有各自的排版风格。 一看大概都可以看出用的啥cms的。
<snugglecat> SIDU, 我的设想中， 网页的排版，全由使用者者自己设定， 设个框架， 提供一些内容生成函数（当然有默认的）， 像这些框架填充内容。
<snugglecat> 不是设定， 是设计
<snugglecat> 奇形怪状的排版， 自己定生成规则。就好， 有后台的内容管理。
<snugglecat> 就是 cms 重点不在版面的管理， 只在内容管理
<snugglecat> SIDU, 好吧， 我的意思说完了
<SIDU> snugglecat: 是的。我的 Topnew CMS 就是您说的超级 CMS, 排版由各用户自己设计（框架 page layout+皮肤 css）
<SIDU> snugglecat: 市面上有类似的CMS 比如：
<snugglecat> SIDU, 怎么设计呢
<snugglecat> SIDU, 是自己写 html？
<snugglecat> SIDU, 我的设想是， 框架完全自己写html。 通过一个 id， 内容读取由php， javascript 指定id进行填充
<SIDU> snugglecat: 可以的
<snugglecat> <div id="summary"></div> <div id="features" ></div>, 然后summary的内容， features的内容填充到各自的 div 中
<snugglecat> SIDU, 明白我的意思吗
<SIDU> snugglecat: 你的那个不是CMS ； 只是简单的HTML ， 可以用 jQuery 实现
<SIDU> snugglecat:  用 jquery:: $.post 可以做到的
<snugglecat> SIDU, 我贴个简单的示例
<kkde> us.stackdump
<SIDU> snugglecat: http://code.bulix.org/t0w64z-80359
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<snugglecat> SIDU, 这个我知道
<gplfeng> 早
<SIDU> 吃饭去了。88先
<user8888> hi
<user8888> every
<user8888> 请教一个问题，
<NoIE> http://tech.hexun.com/2011-08-01/131926427.html
<NoIE> 微软MAC地址数据库：任何人都可定位你
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍢ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用上 3.0 也就是 2.6.40-4內核了
<user8888> 目前的dropbox被墙了，只能代理上了
<user8888> 肿么办？
<NoIE> 改用 ubuntu one ，免费5G空间。
<cfy_> roylez,  主席 咋样？
<user8888> NoIE: 那个迟早被墙\fs21
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 在嗎？？
<snugglecat> 艾， 我写完了， 他又走了
<NoIE> 据说今天是扒衣见君节
<jyfl987> 新疆喀什发生持刀杀人事件，两名嫌凶劫持一辆卡车冲向人群并进行砍杀，造成8人死亡，28人受伤
<snugglecat> knownbad, 他走了， 我烦你把
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看这个 cms 的构思， http://code.bulix.org/sm7ekc-80360
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 由於內核更新，需要重啓了。。 uptime = 10:43:55 up 2 days, 19:55,  6 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.27, 0.24
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 由於內核更新，需要重啓了。。 uptime = 10:43:55 up 2 days, 19:55,  6 users,  load average: 0.46, 0.27, 0.24
<cfy_> 主席 溜了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看啦
<jyfl987> 那个谁 在新疆的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 嗯，，不打擾你了，，我不說，，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<jyfl987> 近日，一名上海白领用55秒钟，出价8800美元，在网上竞得了1000平方米美国土地永久持有权。除去还需缴纳的4878美元税费，折合成人民币计算，这次成交地价只有每平方米57.2元。在国内，这个价格甚至不足以买一份肯德基全家桶。
<cfy_> 。。。。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不, http://code.bulix.org/sm7ekc-80360 这是我 cms 的基本想法。 补充一下 categories 也是可以省略， 省略则返回所有分类的内容
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 升級內核 3.0 也就是 2.6.40內核。
<Pwnna> 目前free -m 为？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      14740       1252          0       1417      10095
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3227      12764
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 目前，還沒有重啓，，正在更新，，
<Pwnna> 能否在等一下？
<Pwnna> 因为看起来很快就要。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 爲什麼，？？
<Pwnna> 或者是打开一个用很多内存的软件。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，，我快升級了。。
<Pwnna> 因为如果你有我的问题，你再用1.1GB就要开始swap了
<cfy_> iGnome   拜神
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 好吧，，我將 google-earth也開開，，
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 多打开几个chrome tab >.>
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你那么在乎使用 swap 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我現在沒有用 chrome 就是將 GT550M的配置 結合 bumblebee用在cpu中
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，不想機器變慢
<Pwnna> 哦。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 用nano打开一个1GB的文件xD
<Pwnna> 就差不多了
<Pwnna> 然后就开始卡。
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 他有16gB RAM
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我只要開啓 GPU 就可以輕易達到
<LTaoist> 额…插个话…想弱弱地问个问问……方便吗？
<Pwnna> ok
<iGnome> while true; do 1; done
<Pwnna> LTaoist: shutup
<Pwnna> =D
<iGnome> ture
<Miles__> IS there anyone in USA?
<Pwnna> Miles__: doubtful
<Pwnna> wait
<Pwnna> there is
<Pwnna> i don't remember his name
<Miles__> Thanks Pwnna
<Pwnna> Miles__: lol, go to #ubuntu xD
<Miles__> ok
<Pwnna> lolol
<LTaoist> 我想在tty1里让电脑锁住屏幕，应该输入什么命令呢？
<LTaoist> :-)
<Pwnna> 为何不再tty2? ;p
<LTaoist> 额……页可以
<LTaoist> tty2要怎样弄呢？
<Pwnna> tty7? ;p
<iGnome> @ 为啥要在tty下
<kkde> gdm restart
<LTaoist> tty7……有意义不大了……
<Pwnna> LTaoist: 在tty7里面比较简单。
<LTaoist> 嘻嘻
<iGnome> 可以 chvt 7; xlock
<iGnome> :D
<Pwnna> tty7 -> 点击switch user
<iGnome> tty下的用户，和X下的，又不是一个。
<MaskRay> LTaoist: vlock
<LTaoist> 好的……谢谢大家，我试试
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这些IT真是没下限
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt不见了？
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。
<kkde> 程序“vlock”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装：
<kkde> sudo apt-get install vlock
<LTaoist> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<iGnome> 那虚拟终端下的软件
<LTaoist> 在tty1vlock可以把tty1锁了……而xlock可以锁
<LTaoist> 而xlock可以在tty7锁了tty7……
<LTaoist> 。。。我描述的还不够清楚……其实我是想在tty1锁住tty7………………
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 在嗎？？？ 剛纔無綫路由死機了，，可能是GPU 開的太多了。。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 还在
<Pwnna> 如何？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
<Pwnna> free -m?
<tusooa> snugglecat:
<Pwnna> LTaoist: 好像tty7就是gui了。。
<LTaoist> 恩……x
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不, http://code.bulix.org/sm7ekc-80360 这是我 cms 的基本想法。 补充一下 categories 也是可以省略， 省略则返回所有分类的内容
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ free -m
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你说的 -n 会怎么样？
<CyrusYzGTt>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      14768       1223          0       1418      10132
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3218      12774
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<tusooa> er,category...吾从来不用category的
<kkde> LTaoist: service gdm restart 试试
<LTaoist> 学习了……有事走开……等下再试……
<Kandu> LTaoist: xlock -display :0
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。。你还有至少1.2GB没用完。。
<LTaoist> kkde = =那样不是会把gdm给restart了吗……
<Pwnna> 如果你的问题跟我一样的话
<LTaoist> Kandu:好的……我试试
<kkde> o
<snugglecat> tusooa, 看了不
<tusooa> snugglecat: en
<LTaoist> xlock -display :0 有效～～谢谢大家啦
<kkde> tusooa:  $a=`pwd`; cd /xx ; ./a.sh& ; cd $a #回到之前的目录
<Pwnna> debian + freebsd kernel
<Pwnna> 哈
<snugglecat> tusooa, 有什么意见没有， 不要en啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: category用tag代替
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> kkde: /xx/a.sh&
<snugglecat> tusooa, category 是从atomPub里来的， atomPub对应tag的是category
<kkde> tusooa: 哦
<snugglecat> tusooa, <categories> 那个也可以省略, 省略的就是填充所有的内容
<tusooa> generate是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan)  難道 jyfl987 是 yunfan 是同一個淫？？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我的设想是， cms 只负责内容的生成， 通过 xml 来定义。 排版完全由用户自己设计， 通过 html 。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 那是xml的根节点啊。 总得有个单一的。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你咋才知道捏
<tusooa> snugglecat: 那你很适合用jekyll
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，
<tusooa> snugglecat: 吾讲的是 generate("index.xml");
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 打倒广府淫
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 怎么？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 赶紧用内存。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: >.>
<snugglecat> tusooa, 哦。 那就是调用 xml 的生成内容的 api 啊。
<jyfl987> calebot怎么没来
<jyfl987> 我在看scheme 没事别召唤哈
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...額，，我差不多準備重啓了。。更新中，，已經在清理舊包了
<tusooa> snugglecat: 那index.xml是干啥的
<MaskRay> 我已经访问不了‘ code.bulix.org 了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 先别restart >.>
<snugglecat> tusooa, 每个框架就加后面那几句 php语句， 指定配置文件
<snugglecat> index.xml 就是下面的那个配置啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...可是我想用 3.0內核。也就是 2.6.40-4的內核
<snugglecat> tusooa, 不直接写在 html 框架中， 写在独立的框架文件。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 不直接写在 html 框架中， 写在独立的配置文件。
<snugglecat> jekyll 是啥
<jyfl987> 好坑 那书上说 scheme是大小写不敏感的 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不如，你給個 可以流暢的觀看 youtube的代理，給我
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我觉得一般的 cms 强大是强大， 但不够自由， 我想要一个完全自由的(针对网页设计而言)。 cms只负责内容的生成
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15205        787          0       1436      10518
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3250      12742
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 为何。。
<Pwnna> 快了
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 用 org-mode...
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 這樣我可以快點用完內存。。。
<tusooa> snugglecat: 要是不用atompub的话可以上jekyll,但你要atompub,...
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 啥是org-mode
<snugglecat> tusooa, 可以改啊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我是開啓 optirun64 firefox GPU的應該很快用光內存，，還有個64bit的adobe flash version 11 beta1
<Pwnna> 我有一个。。不过我正在用。
<tusooa> snugglecat: 关键jekyll是生成的静态页面的.
<snugglecat> tusooa, atomPub 只关系到客户端和服务器之间内容的传输。 和 cms 生成内容无关
<tusooa> snugglecat: 没有后台管理. knownBetter
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..free又增加了，。看來用不完。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 要打开VM才行啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，，我這裏的吃內存大戶都開了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15288        704          0       1436      10532
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3318      12673
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 别老flood
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 這是 Pwnna 要求的，，你 +p Pwnna 吧。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Pwnna> 快了。。
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> +q ..
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，，那我再說一次
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 這是 Pwnna 要求的，，你 +q Pwnna 吧。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Pwnna> ..
<tusooa> ^k^: +q CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我被+q ，我就立馬重啓。。哼哼
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 然后又要等52小时看看有没有问题？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ XD
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你要想想 11:24:06 up 2 days, 20:35,  8 users,  load average: 0.40, 0.37, 0.40
<^k^> tusooa, 你平时如何自我介绍？  ㍣ 
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 快了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ free上升了。，，看來需要看flash視頻。。。XXD
<Pwnna> vimeo?
<Pwnna> youtube
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ youtube比較消耗 ram
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ youtube有1080p的視頻，，也有720p的
<snugglecat> tusooa, 吃晚饭了。 可以不用后台， 你加上去也可以啊
<snugglecat> 吃完饭了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不能看吗？
<snugglecat> 走了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 沒有代理，，看不了，
<snugglecat> tusooa, 吃完饭了。 可以不用后台， 你加上去也可以啊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我正在用我的代理
<Pwnna> 。。
<snugglecat> ssh通道看不了 youtube 啊
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 什么 org-mode
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 能的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 什么能的， 忽然冒出一句， 不知道你说什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不過可惜的是 free ssh 不能看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ssh代理能夠看 youtube的，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， ssh通道啊。 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, free ssh 为什么不能看呢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, free ssh 做了屏蔽？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 有限制。。除非那個free提供者有米。。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 哦， 因为流量太大？？？ 我用 ssh通道听声音流媒体也行呢
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 什么 org-mode
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，而且 flash不太安全，，只是最近html5出了，
<snugglecat> tusooa, 吃完饭了。 可以不用后台， 你加上去也可以啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 酱紫啊。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, ssh通道确实非常快
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在吃饭吗？ 你可以端着饭碗也回应一下
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ freevpn能夠看到。。不過幾分鐘就自動斷綫。。根本就不消耗內存
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 我就是用它做标记语言生成静态网页的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15207        785          0       1436      10546
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3223      12768
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 解释一下， 对于一个我不知道的东西， 给个名词，我理解不了
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> 你这个恩。。
<Pwnna> 你的内存用量都没有涨 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，升級內核完成，，準備重啓。。
<Pwnna> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 可能是 fedora的內核團隊 很強大的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 可能是 fedora+redhat的內核團隊 很強大的
<snugglecat> github 是不是被墙了
<Pwnna> 。。。
<snugglecat> 中国开始发疯了， 除了个火车的事情
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 记笔记、维护 TODO 列表、做项目计划的，包含了非常强大的标记语言，有表格支持，可以导出 .html .tex 等。用来做静态网页不错的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 开源的视频编辑器——Lightworks http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340078 开源的视频编辑器——Lightworks Lightworks, 一个专业非线性视频编辑器，现在可是开源的啦。他们的官方网站还没有完全更新好，所以我不能明确的说已经被许可发布。Lightworks目前只支持Windows。 官网上的摘要： Lightworks开源项目从这里开始 ...
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 哦
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 具体怎么样的。
<YangWan> 中午好,各位.
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 内容怎么存储。 怎么生成。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 有分类的吗
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 有强大的标签系统
<snugglecat> 内容保存在哪？直接写在网页中？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我還是重啓吧，，free一直在 800到 700之間徘徊
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 随你啊
<Pwnna> 反正有问题还要等2天
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 正文和控制信息都在 .org 文件里
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 什么结构。 就是我内容怎么写
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，，待會見
<Pwnna> 。。
<MaskRay> snugglecat: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.org 和 http://maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      14752       1239          0       1436      10507
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2808      13184
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<Pwnna> 哇。。
<Pwnna> 关了什么程序啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看來 3.0 的 firmware很有用。。
<Pwnna> 。
<nilierdf> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我只是更新了 cgroup syscall dymaic clean cache
<^k^> nilierdf, 好  ㍣ 
<Pwnna> huh
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 88
<Pwnna> ok
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 那样子， 生成这个org文件很麻烦啊。 不是手写
<snugglecat> MaskRay, index 中多个内容的列表怎么做
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 有点明白了。 但这样子不是要用户的要写这个 org 了吗
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 我需要对于内容，像一般的文本文件那样。
<MaskRay> snugglecat: index 要自己写
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 那不合我要求
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 这怎么可能，你纯文本怎么格式控制
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你是说你那个主要是针对格式控制吗？？？
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 但我的设想是， 自动生成像 index 那样的。
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 对于当个内容可以使用你说的 org-mod， 当还是解决不了如何将一类内容填充到指定块中啊
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 再说单个内容， 我本身的qt4也可以直接编写简单的可视化格式编辑程序。 也不需要直接写格式代码呢
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 关键的还是cms的多个内容的整合。 而不是单个内容的格式
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 标记语言就是为了书写方便嘛
<moriramar> 啊，想折騰Dracut的，結果悲劇了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 但我的重点不是格式啊
<namoamitafo> 刚醒
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 我所说的排版不是单个内容的排版， 而是整个内容的排版。 例如在一个 index 中， 包含 多个分类 内容。 将不同分类的内容放到指定的块中
<dunelj> snugglecat:  tag.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这个太搞了 http://jandan.net/2011/08/01/fake_nipple.html
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 先是win7和ubuntu双系统，后又装了linuxmint，现在启动项只有mint和win7，如何把ubuntu也加入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340090 现在的问题是如何修改启动项。菜鸟一只，希望高手尽量详细，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wei1061570020 — 2011-08-01 12:27
<aaa_>  /topic
<moriramar> roylez: 是呀，沒圖他說個J13呀。
<roylez> moriramar: ... 你自己不能google吗
<debianer> 最近网络流行语“菊花体”是啥意思？
<moriramar> roylez: ……那多不好，還讓Google方面知道了我專門找這種圖的記錄……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 无图无真相
<moriramar> debianer: 不是最近了。原來是有那個字，就是外面有一圈線，像菊花一樣。
<kkde> > '这就是菊花体'.ii
<roylez> moriramar: ...看露点图还怕被google知道，真有你的
<debianer> moriramar: 举个例子阿
<moriramar> debianer: 那個字符有個效果是自動加在下個字的外面。
<^k^> kkde, 这☘就☘是☘菊☘花☘体
<moriramar> debianer: 我不好找，cnbeta 原來有一些人去折騰。另外應該不是上面這個。
<debianer> moriramar: 是这样的吗
<debianer> moriramar: 哦
<debianer> 想看看啥是菊花体都这么难阿
<debianer> 怎么流行开的哦
<moriramar> http://tttip.com/archives/2010/11/1138.html
<moriramar> debianer: 為了防止被當成敏感詞而搞出來的。又不會影响閱讀。
<moriramar> debianer: 上面的頁面就是菊花體。
<debianer> 明白
<debianer> 来҉来҉,҉启҉动҉菊҉花҉体҉.҉
<moriramar> debianer: 你老人家的6方圖有人給你搞沒？
<moriramar> 呀，還沒開那個，上不了Youtube
<debianer> moriramar: 你知道我的图吗？
<moriramar> debianer: 嗯，上次你說過一次。
<debianer> moriramar: 你怎么知道？没人给我搞阿，你放暑假了吧
<moriramar> 只是有次開記錄看你問沒人理正好被我看到而已。
<moriramar> debianer: 我失業在。
<debianer> moriramar: 失业好阿，失业了才有时间搞开源阿
<debianer> ：）
<moriramar> debianer: 你給我喂飯？
<debianer> 你能帮我做一下吗
<debianer> 我现在也失业，啥名堂都没混出来阿
<debianer> 没拉到赞助呢
<debianer> ：）
<debianer> moriramar: 反正闲着也是闲着，不如为开源做点事，可以吗？
<moriramar> 做什麼事？
<debianer> moriramar: 做六方图
<moriramar> 我已經接不少翻譯的活了，還要准备下半年的考試……
<debianer> moriramar: 而且要保证开源
<moriramar> debianer: 沒這本事。
<debianer> moriramar: 六方图用不了很多时间
<moriramar> 那天看記錄，看你四方圖有的SVG吧。那玩意我不會。
<moriramar> debianer: 小生水平只能做做文本翻譯之類。
<debianer> moriramar: 你看看，说让你免费为开源做点事，你就找借口了。开始还说要我喂饭
<debianer> moriramar: 是的，要svg格式的
<jyfl987> debianer: 是为你做点事 哼哼
<moriramar> debianer: 明顯呀，翻譯和准備考試又不能讓我不吃我爹媽老本。
<debianer> MaskRay: jyfl987 老大们，能帮忙做个江恩六方图的svg吗？
<MaskRay> 一针见血
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哈哈
<moriramar> debianer: 我水平真不行。你放棄我吧。
<MaskRay> 我的 bot 的 feed 功能现在还没做好呢
<debianer> moriramar: 算了，反正也不知道你到底行不行，谁知道是不是借口呢
<moriramar> 就我這種OJ沒玩過，語言一門都沒學會的渣渣，你放棄我吧。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 汉语学过么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 廢話，沒學過去做翻譯……
<debianer> 我学是学了很多语言了，C，perl，python，可是没有一样能干点事出来的
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那不就可以用易语言了 lol
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我记下你了 以后拿你当活字典了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不是沒學，是沒學會……
<moriramar> jyfl987: …………去死吧你
<Think_ZF> 有谁知道 vm workstation 和 vm server的区别么
<moriramar> jyfl987: 天天給實驗室的那幫死人看論文就夠討厭的了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 是真的 光查单词 许多意思都一样 得问下你们这种有经验的人有什么区别
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你在哪？
<debianer> 说实话，最让我怀念的还是reiv，可惜这个老大就算出山也不做这些玩意了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我現在失業在家。
<MaskRay> 像我这种 Haskell 雪了半年，什么都写不出来的渣渣，你饶了我吧
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那你去什么实验室
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你就是学术派的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 之前有找個實驗室學習在。
<debianer> MaskRay: 你看到reiv吗
<^k^> 还҉是҉r҉u҉b҉y҉顺҉手
<debianer> 以前我的东西都是reiv做的，可惜阿
<moriramar> ^k^: 你又賣萌了……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 怎么会待业呢 我搞不明白
<moriramar> jyfl987: 做申請，沒申走。我怎麼知道跨專業申請那麼麻煩。
<MaskRay> moriramar: Arrow 很强大，但太抽象了，看了几篇文件还是不理解
<kkde> MaskRay: ruby的 Array 特别简单
<moriramar> MaskRay: 任何 Haskell 中的函數都是 Arrow 呀。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 好挫
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……說我嗎……
<MaskRay> kkde: 是 Arrow……表达能力强于 Monad 的东西
<moriramar> jyfl987: 去年最大的失誤就是全申PhD，一個MS都沒申。
<kkde> o
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你申请留学？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 那你以為我申請什麼？上高鐵？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我以为申请中科院院士
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我是把 Arrow 中 (+++) (***)先分出去先看前面幾個條件就有感覺了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: runSF (mapA (delay 0))
<MaskRay> [[1,2,3],[4,5],[6],[7,8],[9,10,11],[12,13,14,15]]
<MaskRay> [[0,0,0],[1,2],[4],[6,5],[7,8,3],[9,10,11,0]]
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過因為和 Monad 他們表達形式不太一样，所以我就不喜欢這個。
<snugglecat> 什么 tag
<moriramar> MaskRay: 反正RWH說得也不多，我就沒太細看了。
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……那個可望不可及……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我家沒後臺，搞不上去……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 上面代码的功能，输入和输出在 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/450341/
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没后台也有钱 不然怎么留学
 * MeaCulpa 我擦，现在小学也1w多一学期了啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: Paste #450341 | LodgeIt!
<snugglecat> ^k^这些字符是怎么来的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 笑話，向美國申請有幾個自己搞錢的……不都是無獎就不去的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你和我說我也不知道……
<jyfl987> moriramar: ]
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我說了，Arrow沒細看……RWH也沒多說……
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你的那个什么jeklly 又是怎么的
<MaskRay> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> 小退下。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我找到他的 github 的， 但英文看不懂
<moriramar> networkmanager-openvpn 是個渣渣呀！
<MaskRay> 命令行最好
<MeaCulpa> NM有点妖
<jyfl987> wpa
<MaskRay> jyfl987: wpa_cli 没有 ssid 补全
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这需要什么补全 iwlist wlan0 scan | vim - 不就行了 看到哪个可以就复制下来
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你怎么用的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 就跟刚才那样 先找下 ssid呗 不过其实不需要 如果你用到 wpa 你要自己生成个conf文件 之后就跟ssid没关系了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitafo> jrrp
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: see http://mitpress.mit.edu/algorithms/solutions/chap26-solutions.pdf
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮我看下思考题26-4的解答, 我看不懂
<Pwnna> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<namoamitafo> jrrp
 * Oicebot namoamitafo今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.42% (Lv9)
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<namoamitafo> ok
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说某条边容量--, 然后更新最大流
<adam8157> ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 f(u,v) = c(u,v)，那么找 u 到 v 的增广路
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要是要看b
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 f(u,v) = c(u,v)，那么减少 c 时 f 也会减少，所以 u 多了1的流，v 少了 1 的流。找 u 到 v 的增广路来平衡。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你的tabular 输出什么样式?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: o
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有如果不存在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥tabular？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不存在则找 u 到 s 的来去掉 u 多余的流量，t 到 v 的去掉 v 的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你不是写了个gem，造表格的么
<namoamitafo> Mas
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tabulate
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我想生成rst的表格...不想重造车
<MaskRay> 编辑表格绝对是 org-mode 最方便
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... rst的，有必要找我那gem吗？你又不用ruby
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rst的自己写太简单
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 连(t, s), 容量+\infty{}, 流量为maxflow, 从u到v跑一次增广路, 对不?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 為什麼要 (t,s)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 循环流
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要照顾源文件可读性的话还是有点麻烦，否则两三个awk也就是了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样无法保证最大了
<snugglecat_> ls
<snugglecat_> tusooa, 刚才系统崩溃了
<snugglecat_> tusooa, 说说那个 jeklly
 * CyrusYzGTt 我後悔了，，怎麼買這麼多內存，，fedora15 x86_64 的內核3.0也就是 2.6.40 內存佔用開機低於400MB...上次的是500MB
 * CyrusYzGTt 淚奔
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 嫌多？拔一根寄给我
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 嗯，那麼先寄 500RMB給我
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 内存多少?？
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 嗯，就是 共16G
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 浪费啊
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 开八个虚拟机先
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ ,,
<kkde>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kkde> Mem:        283672     258344      25328          0      30216     163268
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 多又不是坏事 去/dev/shm划点空间做硬盘用就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 我不用虛擬機
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 我这辈子买的所有带内存的设备的内存，加起来也没这么多
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 我这辈子买的所有带内存的设备的内存，加起来也没这么多
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我不會，求教程，最好有各種參數的說明
<calebot> ramdisk 也用不到这许多
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 主流发行版应该默认都有开 shm / ramdisk 了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 嗯，這是我第三臺筆電，前面的被我實驗終結了美好的生命 ，，阿門，，
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 我用 f15 x86_64 gnome3
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: df | grep tmpfs
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 這個命令幹麼用的？？
 * calebot ramdisk 只有编译用量大
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 还有啥 freessh 吗， 我用的不能上了
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 找出默认的 ramdisk
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/shm/sdd bs=1m count=8096
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 沒有了，，被 gfwed了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS上对上下界可行流的解释比较有趣, P428 26-6
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不會看，，我發這裏吧，，不過我回答要等幾分鐘
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ tmpfs                  8188156       272   8187884   1% /dev/shm
<CyrusYzGTt> tmpfs                  8188156       732   8187424   1% /run
<CyrusYzGTt> tmpfs                  8188156         0   8188156   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<CyrusYzGTt> tmpfs                  8188156       732   8187424   1% /var/run
<CyrusYzGTt> tmpfs                  8188156       732   8187424   1% /var/lock
<CyrusYzGTt> tmpfs                  8188156         0   8188156   0% /media
<jyfl987> calebot: 把root都载入到 ram里去 这样不是很爽么
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 还没学会用 pastebin?
<namoamitafo> paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 可贴至 http://code.bulix.org
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是 /dev/shm 或 /run
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看不懂
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 用啥发行版？
<snugglecat_> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 用 fedora15 x86_64 GNOME3
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 主流发行版以后都会以 /run 为主，但你的默认 shm 可能还在 /dev/shm
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a没看懂?
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ /run肯定不是，，這是新的特性，以防濫用 /var/run
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 以后默认的 shm 多半在 /run
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: /run 是个筐，以后啥都会往里装，包括 shm
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不太清楚，，f15的東西有些太新了。。
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 可以先把 firefox / chrom* 的 cache 扔到 shm
<qinglingquan> 谁用gentoo?
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 效能显着提升
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个怎么和上下界联系起来
<snugglecat_> 上午还可以的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: f(v, u) <= c(v, u) --> -f(u, v) <= c(v, u) --> f(u, v) >= -c(v, u)
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 可是，，怎麼做，，最好有參數，說明，，我的fedora有很多密碼和代碼在，，不想出現問題，，起碼我用的很穩定
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 不用密码，默认就是挖一块内存当 ramdisk 用
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 主流发行版都是这样搞
<qinglingquan> 用现有的系统安装和用光盘引导安装gentoo有多大区别？
<snugglecat_> cjb连网页也没了
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 0区别
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 不过要记得 ramdisk 关机就没了
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo, ok,thanks!
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 比如下A片放在 ramdisk 就不会用到 real disk I/O
<namoamitafo> qinglingquan: 只是提供环境而已
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 下好再 cp 到硬盘
<kkde> 一般是把 /tmp 挂载到 ramdisk
<namoamitafo> calebot: 你们都用ramdisk?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样的话，如果有 (u,v,l,u) 和 (u,v,l',u')，需要把其中一个下界抵消？
<calebot> 可以下好A片，鉴赏完再 cp
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样的话，如果有 (u,v,l,u) 和 (v,u,l',u')，需要把其中一个下界抵消？
<calebot> 很多A片看一遍就可以扔了
<qinglingquan> namoamitafo, :)
<calebot> 就不要占用 disk I/O 了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ ...這樣不好，，我沒有A片，，我都刪除了，爲了下載40G的中醫大全還有中華道藏
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 可以mount一个不是ramdisk的嘛
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 有 16G 内存的机器不放 A 片？
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ,,我不會
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这种不能做
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ ..我放的都是代碼，，
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他的定义有限制
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ ...這樣不好，，我沒有A片，，我都刪除了，爲了下載40G的中醫大全還有中華道藏
<calebot> 代码撑死能放几个 G?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不能有平行边的
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, 你这邪教
<calebot> debian src 也没几片光盘
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 有 libo的還有編譯需要下載的，，還有 linux內核的所有 fork還有，，以前的 西廂，等等
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat_§ 道家不是邪教是 玄門大道
<calebot> debian squeeze source 约 24G
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 是[世间法]
<calebot> 剩下的硬盘要放毛?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 什麼也可以的，，在我心中就是這樣的
<calebot> 剩下的硬盘就是应该放毛片啊啊啊啊啊啊
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 剩下的都是 warzone2100 wesnoth
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果是费用流
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: (u, v)和(v, u)的费用不同
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 于是要在(u, v)上建4条边吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 嗯，沒有剩餘空間了，，其他都是留給編譯的空間
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: (u, v)和他的反向边, (v, u)和他的反向边
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 光是内存都可以放 2/3 的 squeeze 全部代码了
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 嗯，我不用 debian,,我用fedora
<calebot> fedora source 更少
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 估计你光内存就可以放全部 fedora 15 代码了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 它的定义可以的吧：(u,v,l,c) (v,u,l',c') 建立 (u,v,l-c',c-l')
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 不對，重啓就什麼都沒，，不好，，最好有個機制，，這樣有數據保障
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 不就是一个脚本的事？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有费用了你就不能这样搞
<calebot> CyrusYzGTt: 本本有电池又不会随便关机
<jyfl987> calebot: 你来了阿
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 額，，我不想電池這麼快被鎖。。。
<Pwnna> .
<snugglecat_> CyrusYzGTt, :)
<jyfl987> 这个 scheme里的 let 结合 lambda 来跑 真是无敌代码混淆器阿
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 用fedora吧，，內核很好，，現在開機的佔用也減少了起碼200MB的ram
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: fedora我根本不能装
<Pwnna> 试过了
<Pwnna> 一启动就kernel panic
<jyfl987> 谁给我个国内的dns server 网通的
<moriramar> 好吧，我折騰dracut也是一啟動就panic
<Pwnna> 8.8.8.8
<Pwnna> >.>
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 带上下界的最大/最小流, 完全不会
<jyfl987> 不行 我现在是4个8  解析一次太费劲
<jyfl987> 一开始以为是网络问题 后来发现我连在这里 一直没断线  才意识到是dns问题
<Pwnna> google dns 8.8.8.8
<Pwnna> 8.8.4.4
<jyfl987> 我要国内的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 爲什麼不用 kernel參數 idle=mwait
<Pwnna> ?
<ilovezoe> 4.2.2.2
<adam8157> Pwnna: 启动就panic?
<Pwnna> 对
<adam8157> Pwnna: 多大内存?
<Pwnna> 4
<Pwnna> 不是内存的问题
<Pwnna> 是显卡
<Pwnna> 双显卡
<adam8157> Pwnna: 现在在用什么distro?
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你出来旅游还带双先卡？
<Pwnna> 我就一个电脑
<Pwnna> ubuntu 11.04
 * mayli solidot.org 挂了？
<iGnome> 还在折腾这。估计那内存就是假冒的。所以各种distro都不认。  Pwnna
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那你现在带身上了？
<Pwnna> 现在正在用
<Pwnna> iGnome: 又不是在中国买的
<Pwnna> iGnome: 有一个distro认。windows
<iGnome> 或者ram的某地址线，电容性短路
<iGnome> 中间一堆地址失效。
<iGnome> 那就是bios被刷过的
<iGnome> 没认证的win，就不认。 lol
<Pwnna> 都是正版的
<Pwnna> 我没有盗版软件或者硬件。
<iGnome> 你就不能动下ram
<iGnome> 试试
<Kandu> adam8157: linux 的 mm, 分區是不是為了那些固定指令字長的機器考慮的? 固定指令字長不夠容量整個地址空間，所以以 物理-虛擬 一一對應的方式訪問不了高端地址，所以專門開闢一個低端區域用頁表 map 著管理?
<Pwnna> iGnome: 不是我一个人的问题
<Pwnna> 好多人有一样的问题。
<iGnome> 还有谁
<Pwnna> ubuntuforum上一搜
<iGnome> 那是bios的事情了。估计就这样
<Pwnna> 各种forum上都可以搜到这个问题
<Pwnna> ATI PowerXpress
<iGnome> 驱动分配的地址，和内存的冲突？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 用脚投票 让烂厂商去死
<adam8157> Kandu: 即使可以一一对应也要虚拟, 这样可以跑大于内存的程序, 也可以内存保护, 好处很多的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: IdeaPad Y460 和 Y560 都有一堆的问题。
<Pwnna> 装Linux方面。
<Pwnna> windows下非常稳定
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 所以我不买联想的
<Pwnna> 估计y470和y570也已样
<Pwnna> thinkpad系列可以
<iGnome> 厂家都到win认证过了。设置了几个软地址。说不定是这样的。win知道怎么设置。
<Pwnna> 我买电脑以后第一件事情是格式化了。
<Pwnna> 然后装我买的Windows 7 upgrade
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲什麼不去 LSB 或者 IEEE 認證，，，
 * adam8157 第一件事dd清掉分区表
<iGnome> 买之前，啥不live试试
<Kandu> adam8157: 我是說在 r0 時做管理的時候
<Pwnna> 恩。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 发现KM算法很难理解
<adam8157> Kandu: 你是指例如x86的896M-1G的部分?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 应该是win指定了几个地址 厂家都提供了支持
<Kandu> adam8157: 不是， x86 這樣做管理是蛋疼，所以想問下這樣設計是不是為了可移植性(為固定指令字長的兼容)
<iGnome> jyfl987: 可能。如果硬件到处支持软开关。多半要协商好。
<Kandu> adam8157: 這樣用同一份源碼就行了
<adam8157> Kandu: 1, "不用一一对应"不是因为移植性 2, 各个架构下内存分区很不相同
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，以低端 map 訪問高端是不是為了移植性?
<roylez> iGnome: 拜
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: 你可算活了
<adam8157> Kandu: 不是, 是为了内核管理, 因为内核的地址空间固定, 要处理所有内存的话, 就得把内核地址空间外的映射过来
<roylez> palomino|working: 我以为你被人拿去做羊肉串了
<palomino|working> .......
<jyfl987> iGnome: 是阿 win32其实也不大 如果都是厂商自己搞个地址 再在win里加支持 不但体积会膨大 而且也不好扩展支持 每加个硬件微软的人都要去加点东西 这个不现实
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<iGnome> jyfl987: 而且，认证可以收费。可以表示臣服。是一个好机制。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: bug没回复?
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 还没报呢。。
<iGnome> 倒时候，可以领取点啥秘密代码。当一个宝。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: ...
<Kandu> adam8157: 啊，果然，這種方式真不錯
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 我记得上次还不是交bug, 就是mail过去问了一个类似bug的问题, 没几天就回复了.
<Kandu> adam8157: 謝謝 XD
<Pwnna> mailing list太烦了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> Kandu: 呵呵 明白了? 这块儿挺转弯儿的
 * adam8157 再次目击
<Kandu> adam8157: 以前我還覺得這樣地址變來變去的不好。想，直接在 r0 是 map 成物理-虛擬一一對應，通過對應 process 的 PD PT 來訪問對應 process 的特定虛擬地址對應的物理地址多好。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 额 认证都需要代价的
<Kandu> adam8157: 不過訪問的時候么考慮邊界問題麻煩。還是 linux 這樣先把一整段 map 好，邊界問題都不用考慮了
<adam8157> Kandu: 那种模型要考虑的东西太多了...而且没了内存保护
<adam8157> Kandu: 虚拟内存这个东西看似增加了复杂性, 但是在很多很多地方都省事儿了
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，這內存保護，是在非 x86 上用到麼
<adam8157> Kandu: 都有的, 每个进程有自己的一套空间映射, 方便很多, 也安全
<Kandu> adam8157: 在x86裡，應該弱化很多了。在r0 級的，用戶不可寫的頁，也都可寫了  (其他平台也許更安全，不過都沒學過)
<namoamitafo> Kandu: ring0也不是啥都能写吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: p 位為0的不能寫，其他都行的
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 对了, 报内核bug麻烦么
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 不麻烦, call trace贴下就是了
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 他觉得vm代码有问题, 让他去报bug不就ok?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于双网卡内外网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340111 我一台主机有两张网卡，目前只使用一张，为内网，只访问内部网络。 我现在想为另外一张网卡接入外网，并在系统内安装vmware。 问题就来了，我如何让主机只访问内部网络，让vmware只访问外网，双方互不影响？ 也是就是如何让主机访问A ...
<Kandu> adam8157: 搞錯了， 486 起加強保護了， x86 也能限制 r0 寫無權限的頁了
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 他在研究...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: ^
<adam8157> Kandu: 我说的安全是指, 各个进程的地址隔离 呵呵
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 要研究也只能拿代码研究吧
<adam8157> namoamitafo: VMM这块儿一般都只是能看代码....神级别的才会去改...
<Kandu> adam8157: :) 多謝教導
<adam8157> Kandu: 客气啊
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 所以觉得研究不出啥啊, 还只能报bug
<iGnome> 研究不能造福大家的东西，还不如发点电影种子。
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<Kandu> jyfl987: T_T  我要重寫 vmm 了, 以前為了避免邊界問題，先開個緩衝區寫完，再通過特定函數寫入對應行程的用戶空間。讀取也是。現在想想真是慢, 還不如先 map 好再訪問呢
<adam8157> Kandu: 你在写自己的内核?
<iGnome> 修改某些地方而已。谁有空写自己的内核哦。那要几十年。
<iGnome> 太强大了
<adam8157> iGnome: 写小的嘛
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> Kandu: 牛人
<iGnome> 啊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：吾嚇之
<Kandu> adam8157: 大學課程都有的
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 乖。我们只好围观。
<adam8157> Kandu: 敢问美国哪个学校?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 好吧，神諭，已經下發了
<Kandu> adam8157: 國內大學的學計算機的也有吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 不知道, 我学微波的...
<Kandu> adam8157: 体系结构，组成原理，微机技术，操作系统 這些好像是計算機系的基礎課
 * iGnome 其实芯片本身的架构，也算内核。
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯, 都看过. 但是这些课没有一个让你自己去写内核的啊
<iGnome> 昨天安装了一个amd64的10.04。发现很爽。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我一早就用64bit的內核了。。
<jajaj> hi
<^k^> jajaj, 好  ㍧ 
<adam8157> iGnome: 奥特神
<iGnome> 我胆子小。怕没软件。
<iGnome> 估计要找flash的64
<jajaj> hi
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 64-bit能允许32软件吧
<adam8157> iGnome: ubuntu和debian源里都有的 flashplugin-nonfree
<^k^> jajaj, 好  ㍧ 
<moriramar> 64bit 內核和沒軟件有什麼關系嗎？
<moriramar> 誰在用11beta 的 Flash 64-bit？
<adam8157> moriramar: wo
<moriramar> 想繼續問問看有沒有錯字問題的
<iGnome> 蛮多软件，不打包64的。
<iGnome> 外面的软件
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 能
<kkde> 开源的软件,都有64位的
<moriramar> adam8157: 我找個bilibili.tv的链接給你，麻煩您看下有沒有錯字，不知道您有沒有這個時間？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ flash已經有 version 11 beta 1了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我這裏是界面缺失
<adam8157> moriramar: 上班中, 这是个什么?
<iGnome> flash现在倒是实时下载
<CyrusYzGTt> ..按錯快捷鍵了 ，，ctrl+w..剛退出。。
<iGnome> 激动啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 64bit 可以安裝32bit的兼容，安裝32bit軟件，，現在就差 sopcast和 google-earth沒有原生的64bit了
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 32-bit内核也能允许64-bit软件吧
<udjfdkfj>  HI
<iGnome> 那知道。纯跑可以。有些插件，就不行了
<moriramar> adam8157: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av121913/ 一個動漫，在Flash視頻內容上會有彈暮。
<^k^> udjfdkfj, 好  ㍧ 
<adam8157> moriramar: 上班中, 这些东西不敢打开的
<moriramar> adam8157: 16:50秒左右有人在刷“西游記中槍”我這顯示為“西游記中快”
<moriramar> adam8157: 嗯，那算了。謝謝了。
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 不行，只能 32bit on 64 bit
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 或者 32bit & 64bit on 128bit
<roylez> iGnome: 玩 HoN 不？
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得我编译32-bit内核的时候
<iGnome> 不
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 看见有一个选项说64-bit支持
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 不可能吧
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 那是編譯64bit時候用的，，還是不能64bit的
<iGnome> 节约可以。越界不行。 namoamitafo
<iGnome> 浪费可以。
<roylez> iGnome: 为啥不？
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我手头没有内核
<namoamitafo> iGnome: 我下一个内核看看
<iGnome> 走路的，不喜欢
<roylez> iGnome: 忘了您是浮游生物
<moriramar> 還有其它的使用 64-bit Flash 的嗎？
<iGnome> 可以开车
<roylez> iGnome: 有好事没？
<RavenChan> roylez, HoN有免费下的吗？
<iGnome> 似乎没
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 给我一个cars 2的高清地址
<roylez> RavenChan: 当然是免费的
<RavenChan> roylez, 是嘛= =要求高吗？我去试试
<roylez> RavenChan: 没试过，今天才刚改免费的
<RavenChan> roylez, 额，为什么突然免费了？
<iGnome> 天天打怪。
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 在下载内核, 你说的可以编译, 是说cross-compile吧
<dfdfd>  hi
<RavenChan> roylez, 你有没买那个humble indie bundle?
<^k^> dfdfd, 好  ㍧ 
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 只要搞定 gcc就可以的
<roylez> RavenChan: 没有，不过有人给
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 只要搞定 gcc glibc gmp mpc mpfr就可以的
<RavenChan> roylez, 唔.....
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 对呀, 那和内核有啥关系
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 沒有那些，，就很難調用，，你的64bit就用不到
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 等我下载完内核再说, 下了一个比较有纪念意义的, 3.0
<MaskRay> curl 网页，怎么指定最大下载字节数， --max-filesize 似乎不行
<iGnome> http://www.5show.com/AlbumShowV_aid_54C8F091CAE872F8.html roylez
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ..下 2.6.40-4吧，這是專門給f15用的，，我在用
<iGnome> http://u.8264.com/home-space-uid-33968685-do-album-picid-2026231.html#pic_block roylez
<King_Of_Bug> 各位下午好
<King_Of_Bug> 请问我的lxde为什么没有桌面图标啊
<King_Of_Bug> 只能点右键
<mayli> King_Of_Bug: 就这样子
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何替换和卸载alsa？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340114 改成ossv4 或者其他的什么 Code: Jul 30 17:30:26 LinuxPC pulseaudio[1560]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 4294963804 bytes (24347867 ms). Jul 30 17:30:26 LinuxPC pulseaudio[1560]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_cmipci'. Please report this is ...
<King_Of_Bug> mayli哥，怎样子啊
<King_Of_Bug> 刚掉线了
<iGnome> lerosua: 出来，说点好玩的。
<iGnome> 别躲在那边
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<lerosua> iGnome: 无聊
<iGnome> lerosua: 有电影看没
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最小费用流能否求KM的顶标
<lerosua> iGnome: 『恐惧的总和』
<YangWan> 能问个问题吗?
<longshuang> 第一次用irc，呵呵，不错不错
<YangWan> 我这儿两张无线网卡,一张是笔记本自带的,另一张是自己加插的usb的卡皇
<iGnome> lerosua: 这哪年的哦。剧情太老套了
<alvin_rxg> King_Of_Bug: 启动 pcmanfm --desktop
<iGnome> 想想都是烂片
<lerosua> iGnome: 又没说一定是要新电影。
<YangWan> 为什么,指示标上显示是满速,下下载的速度为零呢.
<lerosua> iGnome: xwinx经常提这电影哩。他很喜欢的
<iGnome> 那估计电视都放过的。 lerosua
<iGnome> ..
<lerosua> iGnome: 电视放过你就不看了吗？
<iGnome> 说明可能看过。只是不是这名字而已
<namoamitafo> 刚才下载失败
<namoamitafo> DTA太不稳定了
<YangWan> 有什么笔记本电脑热得烫手了.有什么好些的电源管理软件介绍么?
<lerosua> iGnome: 那也可能没看过啊，你不能因此而失去看一个好片的机会啊。
<adam8157> lerosua: 打算闪了?
<jyfl987> lerosua: hehe
<lerosua> adam8157: 对的。
<iGnome> lerosua: 剧情简介已经说明一起了。
<alvin_rxg> YangWan: powertop, laptop-mode, etc.
<iGnome> 一切
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求剧透
<lerosua> iGnome: 那你还看啥电影啊，去豆瓣得了，一堆剧透。
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：In the present era，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378606&goto=newpost
<adam8157> lerosua: 去哪呢? 现在在做什么呢?
<lerosua> iGnome: 看电影不一定看情节，也看演绎的。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 我觉得还是看剧本比较快
<iGnome> 就是说，估计早看过了的嘛。
<lerosua> adam8157: 可能继续留京，也可能回广州。
<iGnome> 啥片子，都是嫁祸给俄罗斯，都这套路
<lerosua> iGnome: 那看 『窃听风云2』
<lerosua> iGnome: 这你总没看过了吧。
<iGnome> 老的？
<longshuang> YangWan: 你的是什么笔记本，我的4411s经常热得要命
<iGnome> 哪年的
<jyfl987> lerosua: 都出2了？？？
<lerosua> iGnome: 2011,8.18首映
<iGnome> x战警新的，我都看过了
<iGnome> 。
<lerosua> jyfl987: 是啊，这个月出，今天早上看到公交宣传牌了
<iGnome> 你看了？
<lerosua> iGnome: 都没首映，看屁啊
<iGnome> 那你说了干嘛。
<iGnome> nnnnd
<iGnome> 找cars 2 高清版本。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 也许已经有提前泄漏版本了
<namoamitafo> downthemall不好
<lerosua> iGnome: 让你首映的时候去看啊。
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=340009 知道这是怎么回事不。怎么搞
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 老出coralplayer
<iGnome> 不出钱。
<adam8157> iGnome: 那个新的x-man好难看啊
<iGnome> 差不多就那样。 adam8157
<iGnome> coralplayer,,, 什么原理
<iGnome> DVD通道？
<mayli> iGnome: 因为头发多
<mayli> iGnome: 因为头发多?
<iGnome> ？这谁啊。乱说啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你又没付钱
<lerosua>  iGnome 『谢师宴』 韩国片，看过没。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 也是, 想去电影院没人陪....
<iGnome> 卸尸宴？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 自己去就是了 我有个同事就周六去电影院看个小电影
<lerosua> iGnome: 对。你又看过
<pityonline> 困…… 啊……
<adam8157> pityonline: 惊现p哥
<lerosua> jyfl987: 电影院有小电影看？
<lerosua> jyfl987: 你就会扯。
<pityonline> adam8157: 我早来了，只是没说话
<jyfl987> lerosua: 真的 他现在就坐我边上
<iGnome> 贞媛应该是当着老师的面一刀刀捅死老师喜欢的学生们。。。学贞子？
 * adam8157 有没有方法强制某个进程的内存交换到swap里啊?
<lerosua> iGnome: 韩国的三大迷案，看过没。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 我只知道有反过来的方法...
<adam8157> RavenChan: 反过来如何? swap off?
<RavenChan> adam8157, mlock
<iGnome> 韩国的啊。只看过情节片。 lerosua
<lerosua> iGnome: 三大迷案改编的电影都是情节片啊
<iGnome> 动作情节
 * adam8157 有没有方法强制某个进程的内存交换到swap里啊?
 * adam8157 有没有方法强制某个进程的内存交换到swap里啊?
<RavenChan> adam8157, 你为什么会有这么奇怪的需求？
<iGnome> 1991年的青蛙少年失踪案(改编的电影《孩子们/青蛙少年失踪事件》) 　　1986~1991年华城连环杀人案（改编成电影《杀人回忆》） 1991年李炯浩被诱拐事件（改编成电影《那家伙的声音》）
<iGnome> 估计不好看
<adam8157> RavenChan: 验证一个内核VMM的bug...
<RavenChan> adam8157, 怎么说？
<adam8157> RavenChan: 现在在用休眠的方式
<iGnome> 超。暴雨了
<RavenChan> adam8157, 什么bug?
<adam8157> RavenChan: 内存管理相关的, swap的时候有时候会出问题, 具体不能说
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这有什么不能说的= =
 * jyfl987 ee说完哪句话以后 就再也没上线过了
<adam8157> RavenChan: 理论上, 可以拿这个bug把系统搞死, 所以挺危险的
 * RavenChan ee走好
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这不是说出来才好....而且也没什么办法故意让进程进swap，就算有bug也很难利用啊？
<tusooa> jyfl987, RavenChan: <iGnome> 超。暴雨了 #eexp在的
<YangWan> 请问在empathy里怎么弄好QQ2010
<jyfl987> tusooa: 你发现他后面有说话么？ 这是延迟阿
<YangWan> 哈哈,我这儿热死了.
<iGnome> jyfl987: 死家伙，想说啥。
<tusooa> jyfl987:
<YangWan> 我电脑里有个进程一直是100%的cpu运行?
<iGnome> 多半是xapian
<YangWan> sudo apt-get install libqq-pidgin
<YangWan> 请问可以贴图片吗?
<iGnome> htop看下进程名字。直接贴名字。lol
<alvin_rxg> 扒衣见君节
<tusooa> ...
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: .
<iGnome> 这没趣的名字
<jyfl987> tusooa: 这是刚才他发的 网络慢现在才发回来
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你lag这么久？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 哼哼 你诈尸了
<tusooa> tusooa on #ubuntu-cn (+Ccntzj,lag:0)
<iGnome> 油炸你。 lol
<jyfl987> 明显诈尸了 特大暴雨居然还能聊天
<iGnome> 额。哪里显示的lag:0 tusooa
<tusooa> iGnome: erc header-line
<iGnome> .
<tusooa> my @Amynick=qw(iPhone iFvwm iGoogle iGnome iOpera Oooops eexp eexpress); # at https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/bot/gir.pl line 37
<iGnome> ..你别乱贴
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 感謝大牛的泄密，我又找到ee的一個窩。。第七個了
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 全在git上
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> r,a-r倒字.bash
<MaskRay> 比如这，怎么命名的
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你那 eval 很危险
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：sshd: root [priv] 这个是什么进程？，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378608&goto=newpost
<iGnome> 额。危险啥。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我去買今晚的晚餐了，，趁父母不在家，，準備通宵。。離開
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<namoamitafo> 找不到了
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<namoamitafo> 我记得我是在内核参数里面找到过允许执行64-bit代码
<namoamitafo> 前提是cpu允许
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 直接装64位的系统不就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> see2的指令集就可以 64bit的，，不過有點玄
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<namoamitafo> 算了, 不讨论这种无聊的命题
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 哎，掘了下坟 U盘安装arch http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340121 viewtopic.php?t=277366 10L 方法试验我的不可行 不知道是不是硬件问题 机子老 看这个没人问，很多人也不爱看wiki发一下了。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 445774105 — 2011-08-01 16:34
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 忘记问了, 你rootfs用啥fs
<freeflying> roylez: 在张江？
<roylez> freeflying: 对
<Pwnna> ext4?
<roylez> freeflying: 你要请我吃饭？
<freeflying> roylez: 你请我吃饭啊
<ming_> ~~~
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 你今天在？
<freeflying> roylez: 晚上住这边
<ming_> 刚刚回来
<ming_> 。。。。
<ming_> 我。。。
<binker> Empathy 2.30.3怎么设置代理连接呢
<dfdf>  hi
<^k^> dfdf, 好  ㍩ 
<RavenChan> hi
<^k^> RavenChan, 好  ㍩ 
<snugglecat> tusooa, :)
<snugglecat> tusooa, 你说的那个 jeklly 解释一下， 他的 github 里英文， 看不大明白
<snugglecat> tusooa, 如果你说的那个， 可以满足我的想法， 就按你那个来修改
<zhiwei> Pwnna:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zhiwei> Mem:          1918       1816        101          0         77        774
<zhiwei> -/+ buffers/cache:        964        953
<zhiwei> Swap:         3908          0       3908
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 又变成这样了，
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 估计过会就会死掉吧
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你又不懂php
<roylez> snugglecat: 你自己看吧，不可能啥都喂给你
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 恩
<Pwnna> 你打开几个要内存的软件
<Pwnna> 比方说chrome
<snugglecat> roylez, 啥呢
<Pwnna> 看看是不是开始用swap
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的chromium已经打开了
<Pwnna> 开tab?
<Pwnna> 看看是不是开始用Swap
<snugglecat> roylez, 喂我什么呢
<zhiwei> chromium一直打开着，刚才关了几个tab
<zhiwei> 我怕死机
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 没事
<snugglecat> roylez, 让我看什么
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> 羡慕， 2G 内存
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 要用完4GB的SWAP才会死机
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 那个脚本我一直运行着
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 我也是
<Pwnna> 没用
<zhiwei> alvin_rxg: 我的机器是四核的
<Pwnna> 我先在已经开始用Swap了
<Pwnna> 现在
<alvin_rxg> 再羡慕个
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你开多点tab
<zhiwei> alvin_rxg: processor	: 0
<zhiwei> processor	: 1
<zhiwei> processor	: 2
<zhiwei> processor	: 3
<Pwnna> 没事。怎么打开也不会马上用完4GB
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的那个脚本一直开着呢
 * adam8157 哎...慢死了, 抓狂啊
<snugglecat> .........
<RavenChan> adam8157, 话说你怎么发现bug的？看kernel代码？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在不
<adam8157> RavenChan: 报来的
<RavenChan> adam8157, 谁报来的...
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我知道。看起来跟我一样。。没用
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你打开Tab看看用不用swap
<Pwnna> 目前不会死机，至少还要等1-2小时
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 好吧，我把FF也打开看看
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd,每次用GPU 並且內存使用超過6G，，家裏的路由器就會死機。。。
<snugglecat> roylez, 你是jeklly的作者？？？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 恩，看看swap有没有开用
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 内存剩下50M了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§  nnd,每次用GPU 並且內存使用超過6G，，家裏的路由器就會死機。。。電腦不會。。唯一的辦法是等待路由器重新鏈接。。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: swap也用了4M
<roylez> adam8157: 跳槽不，来咱公司不？...
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 继续打开继续打开。
<adam8157> roylez: ...no, 你又开始买卖人口了
<Pwnna> 你要是能够达到100MB的SWAP
<Pwnna> 我马上去bug report
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你要是等一下就可以给我继续的支持。。
<adam8157> roylez: 我现在凳子还没坐热...
<roylez> adam8157: 看你要抓狂，我于心不忍
<zhiwei> Pwnna: swap是6M
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵, 这个bug好烦的... 张江男
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我把gpu關閉，，幾乎所有的free增加了
<zhiwei>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<adam8157> roylez: 你约会回来了?
<zhiwei> Mem:          1918       1853         64          0         30        669
<zhiwei> -/+ buffers/cache:       1154        764
<zhiwei> Swap:         3908         12       3896
<roylez> adam8157: 。。。你这个戴帽的
<adam8157> roylez: 戴帽啥意思?
<roylez> adam8157: freeflying 要加班，蹭不到饭
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你在打开一点tab
<roylez> adam8157: 你不是为帽子干活的吗
<Pwnna> 开一个视频之类的
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我在上班，不能开太多
<adam8157> roylez: 哦... 你和 MeaCulpa 约会回来了?
<adam8157> roylez: 每天目击
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 哪天晚上有时间了，咒符产好好测试一下。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 那你继续等一等
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 等10分种在说一下swap是多少。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<zhiwei> 今天上午我使用update-manager时出现了卡住的现像
<roylez> adam8157: 你过来我也可以每天请你下去喝茶啊
<zhiwei> 这个update-manager太耗内存了
<adam8157> roylez: 喝茶啊? 好有情调... 听说张江男都很神奇, 是么? 我很多女性朋友都拿张江男开玩笑
<roylez> adam8157: 上班了女性朋友都多了，恩恩
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 打开ubuntu-package-manager
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 然后看看swap
<adam8157> roylez: 以前, 现在几乎没有女性朋友...
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 还是12M没变
<metbsd> 大家 扒衣见君节 快乐
<ytx> 请问下路由PPPOE支不支持中文账号的？
<ytx> 我的ADSL用户名是中文的
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 最新结果：
<Pwnna> zhiwei: cached有没有降低?
<zhiwei>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<zhiwei> Mem:          1918       1746        171          0         37        700
<zhiwei> -/+ buffers/cache:       1008        910
<zhiwei> Swap:         3908         12       3896
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> 你 的cache没有降低，不过你关软件了
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 现在在700左右
<Pwnna> 还要等
<Pwnna> 恩
<zhiwei> 我关掉tab和FF了
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 恩，那就是原因。
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你在这里等等吧。
<Pwnna> 你先工作
<snugglecat> 问一个傻问题， php 支持函数重载的不
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: cached
<Pwnna> ？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • make install 好像出现了问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340128 我进行内核配置时，执行命令 make dep make clean make bzImage make modules make module_install 均没出现错误，可我执行make install时 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 文件并没有新加内容，这是怎么回事，内核编译成功了吗？ 望高人指点！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzy6746140 ...
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 有2方面
 * CyrusYzGTt 曰： Pwnna 爲了個bug ,,每天都進行嚴格的 重複實驗，
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 一方面是进程的, 另外一方面是文件系统的
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<Pwnna> 我们都有问题，如果你还有问题，代表3.0还是不行
<Pwnna> 我去看看有没有类似的
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你说cached不降低
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 額，我在用 2.6.40-4內核，，也就是 3.0的預備版本
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 对
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 我们外行人员好像没法研究是文件系统的问题还是内存管理
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 还是交bug比较好
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你问 adam8157 怎么交bug
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: convex layer 怎么求
<adam8157> Pwnna: 确定是kernel的可以在这儿: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/
<Pwnna> 基本上确定不是乌龙了
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 你的distro是什么？
<Pwnna> ubuntu 11.04 32bit? 2.6.38-8?
<zhiwei> Ubuntu 11.04
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 他说交bug很困难
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 出panic了么?
<zhiwei> Pwnna: i686-pc-linux-gnu
<zhiwei> 我装的是i386.desktop
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 他死机
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 内核运行一阶段之后认为内存不够开始kill
<Pwnna> zhiwei: uname -r?
<adam8157> namoamitafo: OOM killer, 正常啊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: uname -r?
<adam8157> Pwnna: 描述下你的问题?
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 2.6.38-11-generic
<Pwnna> ok
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 你听他描述, 不正常的情况
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：大家是怎么处理自动挂载和关机权限问题的？还有回收站问题，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378609&goto=newpost
<Pwnna> 我先report吧
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 就机子开着
<Pwnna> 到时候你读report就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 2.6.40-4.fc15.x86_64 <<<這個是今天更新的沒有遇到問題。。。
<Pwnna> ok
<adam8157> Pwnna: 最好有panic或者call trace
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你继续观察吧。
<Pwnna> adam8157: 行。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 没有panic就不能报bug?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ kernel-2.6.38.8-35.fc15.x86_64 這個纔有問題，，不過後來將vm.swappines=3 就幾乎沒有問題。。反而是家裏的路由器出問題，，經常死機。。。難道會傳染？？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 告诉 zhiwei 如何查看Swappiness
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 要确定是不是kernel的bug啊, 而且利于定位, 单纯call trace也行, 或者都没有, 你能确定也行
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..爲什麼是我。。？
<Pwnna> 我往了。
<Pwnna> adam8157: 我有。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 靠
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 阿, panic也可以不是内核问题啊, 例如init啥的
<Pwnna> haha
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 你rootfs是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ cat /proc/sys/vm/swappines
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ext4
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 有panic就肯定是啦(除非你手动sysrq)
<namoamitafo> adam8157: sysrq? magic key?
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 嗯
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我看到了修改方法
<zhiwei> 我的是60
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 那个也可以搞出panic的啊?
<Pwnna> zhiwei: ok
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 目前swap?
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 嗯，，我修改爲3，，到之前更新kernel都沒有問題
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 现在swap是17
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 嗯, 有个触发panic的
<Pwnna> ok
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 19了
<RavenChan> adam8157, 有关swap的kernel panic?
<adam8157> RavenChan: 嗯 咋了?
<Pwnna> ok
<RavenChan> adam8157, 有backtrace作证吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 開機四小時的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992       4516      11475          0        236       2320
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       1960      14032
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<adam8157> RavenChan: http://lwn.net/Articles/383162/
<^k^> ⇪ title: The case of the overly anonymous anon_vma [LWN.net]
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 哪个? Crash?
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你还早
<Pwnna> adam8157: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=KAc87YVa
<RavenChan> adam8157, 这个肯定修好了呀
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 很快的，，不過，貌似內存會自動釋放，，難道是動態清理起作用了？？
<namoamitafo> adam8157: this sysrq operation is disabled
<Pwnna> 不知道
<adam8157> RavenChan: 那是我在验的, 和 Pwnna 的不是一个.....
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 那个清理的Script对先开始有用
<Pwnna> 后来就没用了。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我运行着那个脚本，就是drop_cache的脚本。
<RavenChan> adam8157, 验这个干嘛，肯定已经修好了的
<zhiwei> 我机器已经运行7个小时了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我不是說腳本，，我說的是 內核的 自動清理機制 。dymaic clean cache && mm
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 交好了?
<RavenChan> Pwnna, 额，你的是什么问题？log好长不想翻了= =
<adam8157> Pwnna: 你这个只是说没内存了 就OOM kill啊, 没什么啊... 死了?
<adam8157> RavenChan: 私聊说
<Pwnna> 我马上要出去吃饭了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,你的試驗貌似，，我剛剛失敗了，，chrome 的v8有問題 ，，V8 error: Allocation failed - process out of memory (CALL_AND_RETRY_2).  Current memory usage: 862 MB
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt,Pwnna: 已经到24了
<zhiwei> Mem:          1918       1839         79          0         32        654
<zhiwei> -/+ buffers/cache:       1152        765
<zhiwei> Swap:         3908         24       3884
<alpha080> 好大的SWaP
<Pwnna> 我得走了
<Pwnna> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40402
<lubotu2> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 40402 in Other "Memory being cached and not released causing out_of_memory issue or high swap usage when memory is not used up" [Blocking,New]
<Pwnna> 你们看吧
<Pwnna> adam8157: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40402
<thelover> 有人在没？
<thelover> 阿？
<jyfl987> 有吗？
<thelover> 我第一次用irc
<jyfl987> 哦 第一次是得小心点
<thelover> 哈哈 我得到回应了
<centerpoint> thelover: irc 也是江湖,你懂吗?
<jyfl987> 妈的 今天一天网络都烂 回家玩去
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna...nnd，把我也寫上去，，，
<Punna> 有问题吗?
<Punna> 报告有问题吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 你是 Pwnna??
<Punna> 是的
<jyfl987> Punna: 你不是走了么
<Punna> 吃饭
<jyfl987> Punna: 我知道了 这是你手机登录的 对吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 換mj。。去吃飯。。
<Punna> En
<Punna> 什么宴席wtf
<Punna> 看看报告，告诉我有问题
<Punna> adam8157: 有问题吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 你沒有把 舊內核 2.6.38-35.fc15.x86_64也寫上，，就是出問題的那個
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: ok, 等我回去就写。已经写了你
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 還有關於 swappines的設置前後，也沒有寫
<centerpoint> 如何查看某一个窗口的信息? 进程,坐标....以前用过,现在忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ps aux|grep centerpoint
<Punna> 哦忘了
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 某个图形窗口的进程,坐标...
<alvin_rxg> xwininfo
<MaskRay> centerpoint: xprop
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: th
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ 不用理會我，，我不會
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 计划把全国的省会和直辖市+深圳和青岛都加到时区表中，有人有支持或反对的意见吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340131 RT，各位给写意见吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 euroford — 2011-08-01 18:07
<centerpoint> alvin_rxg: MaskRay thx
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: convex layer
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ xprop 怎麼用，，我發現，我也有這個
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P594 33-1
<adfasf> list
<RavenChan> Punna, 你的bug应该报给ubuntu,而不是kernel
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 33-2的c是不是这样做: 扫描线从右向左扫, 一棵平衡树维护做到当前为止所有最大层的最左点的纵坐标.
<Punna> 是kernel问题
<namoamitafo> 内核组认为是ubuntu的patch的问题的话会comment的
<centerpoint> CyrusYzGTt: 也不太懂
<alpha080> 何以见得
<Punna> 我是没有patched
<CyrusYzGTt> centerpoint§ ...那你怎麼不問她 xprop怎麼用
<euroford> Punna: 内核出什么问题了？
<RavenChan> Punna, ……我觉得应该是ubuntu的问题，除非你能找到一个非ubuntu的用户出同样问题
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我之前就是。。
<RavenChan> CyrusYzGTt, 你什么发行版？
<CyrusYzGTt> RavenChan§ 我之前就是。。我用 fedora15 GNOME3 x86_64
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 什么题目？
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没有确认
 * MaskRay 刚睡醒就有思维体操了。。。
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: CLRS P594 33-2
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 其實可以很快確認的 只要將 swap的默認值設置回來就是
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 其實可以很快確認的 只要將 swap的默認值設置回來就是,那就要等 大概一天時間
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我2G内存，设置的swap分区是4G，是不是有点大了？
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 手头没书...
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 我說的是 swappines的值
<zhiwei> 以前看书上写，swap分区比物理内存大一倍最好
<alpha080> 大的离谱了
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 那先说我不会的一题
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ 不是，，根據自己的服務設置就是。。
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道你是说的swappines
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我不懂呀，我应该怎么设置才最好呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,我只要是桌面的應用，，我設置爲 swappines=3
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ swap分區爲 3.6G
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 凸层的定义是 对一个点集Q, C[1]是Q的凸包, C[i + 1]是Q - C[i]的凸包, 要在O(n^2)时间内计算出C[1..?]
<alpha080> 不需要吧，你应该只是桌面用户
<zhiwei> 我也是桌面用户
<alpha080> 没什么特别需求吧
<zhiwei> 我问一下，swap分区设置多少比较合理？
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 需要的，我發現chrome內存泄漏的時候就需要，，這樣不用重啓
<zhiwei> swappines设置10比较好
<alpha080> 汗，这用途。。。
<euroford> 休眠的时候，会用到的
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 我前面描述有误
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 每次求一层，删除
<euroford> suspend to disk
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ swap是內存泄漏，，以及編譯 ，的需要
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: C[i + 1]是Q - C[1] - C[2] - ... - C[i]的凸包
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是O(n^2)?
<alpha080> 你没有用休眠，挂起，吃内存软件，就可以不用
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 排序只要一次
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 当然是啊！！
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, ……大概...
<adfasf> 我的grub2显示中文是问号,怎么改会来?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 水平序是吧, 哦
<thelover> 我也是分的4G的
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 我使用 google-earth 。。gimp 設置了使用最大4G的內存。。還有個 gmlive會死機的東東
<thelover> 但是没有用到
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 呜，你害我白想了=
<RavenChan> =
<thelover> 除了一次编译整个android的源代码
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 极角也行
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 太水了是不是
<alpha080> 即便休眠啥的，2。5G就够了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 极角怎么只排序一次啊
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 我一开始朝难的想了....
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 我還要下載中醫寶典40G,,中華道藏 2G..
<CyrusYzGTt> alpha080§ 日夜的掛機，，
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 求 流量有上下界的最大流
<CyrusYzGTt> 開啓 20個程式，，
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 自己找论文去……
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 找不到
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 还有 容量有上下界的费用流
<Punna> VMWare
<Punna> Virtualbox
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 不是二分的方法, 那个我知道的
<alpha080> 用途不一样，不编程不挂机不用ChROMe
<savr> niiiiihow
<savr> airchina.com.cn
<namoamitafo> alpha080: ChROMe ...
<savr> new website
<CyrusYzGTt> 然後睡覺的時候，邊聽音樂，
<Punna> savr: shhhhhh. We are meditating
<savr> how can china produce high quality website?!
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: CLRS的习题
<thelover> ^_^
<thelover> Punna:haha
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 网上流行的做法是
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 首先利用上下界可行流的构图做一次maxflow, 然后从s~>t做一次maxflow, 求最大流; 从t~>s做一次maxflow, 求最小流
<Punna> ...
<Punna> 辣死了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 极角序怎么搞?
<alpha080> 火狐内存泄漏了就到TTY1杀掉
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 能不能搞扫描线优化到O(n * log(n))
<zhiwei> alpha080: 能不能写个脚本来监控内存是否泄漏？
<alpha080> 可以吧，我不会
<ilovezoe> awk 小白求助，awk 如何不打印第一域？会很复杂吗
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 求来源？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 什么东西的来源
<alpha080> 几个月才出现一次。懒的解决
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 你那个网上流行的方法
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 你google下就知道了, 好像都是啥hi.baidu.com的
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 我至少不会证明
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CLRS P595 33-4 没看懂
<savr> alpha080: hi
<savr> have you seen the new airchina.com.cn?
<alpha080> What?
<alpha080> Who's that?
<RavenChan> namoamitafo, 感觉这个和二分是一样的，话说二分的方法是怎么样的来着？
<snugglecat> alpha080, 亲家， 好久没来啦
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 姐好
<snugglecat> centerpoint, 姐， 你不理你妹吗
<snugglecat> 怎么好像骂人， 你妹
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: awk '{$1=""}1'
<caleb-> http://androidcommunity.com/gooapple-3g-handset-melds-android-os-with-iphone-4-perfectly-video-20110729/ # gooapple
<^k^> ⇪ title: GooApple 3G Handset Melds Android OS with iPhone 4 Perfectly [Video] | Android Community
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 谢谢。我用vi搞了。下回用你说的试试。
<caleb-> 转码？
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 二分就是说那条(t, s, \infty)改成(t, s, x), 其中x检查是否有可行流
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: %s/\S\+\s\+//   ?
<namoamitafo> RavenChan: 换句话说, 变成循环流的过程中, 给(t, s)增加上下界
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: noi 2010 day2 我完全做不了
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK+汉化问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340144 用GTK+编写的程序，如何显示中文呢？ 平台：windows Xp + gtk+ 统计信息: 发表于 由 woods2001 — 2011-08-01 19:40
<caleb-> 搞笑帖？
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 不是。是使用^+V
<Pwnna> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=225607660802056
<Pwnna> HTC Desire 2.3
<namoamitafo> ilovezoe: vi有visual mode?
<ilovezoe> namoamitafo: ?什么问题？ 好吧。我是用vim解决的。
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<namoamitafo> DoeNietWil: Chinese?
<namoamitafo> DoeNietWil: If not, turn to #ubuntu
<DoeNietWil> i'm asking chinese people for translations
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> lolol
<Pwnna> faill
<soiamso> DoeNietWil: thanks for your work
<Pwnna> what the fuck is OpenTeacher
<CyrusYzGTt> I translations at Fedora .. youcan come to  #fedora-zh ask tiansworld
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: you translate?
<ilovezoe> 是说，找人翻译?
<Pwnna> yes
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 很久了，，兩年沒有翻譯，現在只是在查看哪裏翻譯出錯，，報給 tiansworld
<Pwnna> ...
<soiamso> DoeNietWil: which version do you specific
<Pwnna> what the hell
<Pwnna> translations aren't fun! D: they're too much work and schtuff
<DoeNietWil> 2.x will be very much used in 3.x as well
<ilovezoe> 翻译队，投入战斗。:-D
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> google translate!
<Pwnna> active
<happyaron> 翻译队没人。
<Pwnna> systems online
<Pwnna> lolol
<Pwnna> get savr to translate xD
<centerpoint> happyaron: 博文多见的哈皮,请教一个问题, 从哪里可以得到IT专业的发音词库? 像Linux , emacs, debain 这些发音分歧很大...我英语烂,想补补
<soiamso> DoeNietWil: Sharing Information.This project series is not sharing translations with an Ubuntu source package ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ google那個不準的
<happyaron> centerpoint: Linux 有 Linus本人的录音
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: it works well >.>
<DoeNietWil> soiamso they are working on that, it will be included maybe later
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: for words... not necesarily phrases.
<centerpoint> happyaron: 单独的查很慢的,想要个词库之类的
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 好吧，，很強大，，不過沒人性
<Pwnna> who cares
<soiamso> DoeNietWil: that means , you recommand translate 2.x ?
<Pwnna> it's 1 word
<Pwnna> Quit
<Pwnna> 退出 -> Quit/Exit
<DoeNietWil> yes
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: what the hell do you want >.>
<cfy_> roylez_ 主席 ，用起来，有啥体会不？
<DoeNietWil> but if you translate 2.x 3.x will only be a few words
<ilovezoe> centerpoint:  goldendict
<roylez_> cfy_: 还没到手...
<centerpoint> ilovezoe: 有IT语音库吗?
<cfy_> roylez 怎么会。。。
<roylez_> cfy_: 忘了米国比我们这边慢一天了
<roylez_> cfy_: 去玩hon吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 人腦翻譯最準確，最合時宜，信達雅
<Kandu> cfy_: XD 8 月了，那算符破譯題有了麼?
<cfy_> roylez 哦。。。同忘。。。。是啥？
<ilovezoe> centerpoint: 不知道IT语音库是什么。
<roylez_> cfy_: heros of newerth，现在是免费游戏了
<cfy_> kandu 链接再给我一下 XD
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: >.>
<roylez_> cfy_: http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/heroes.php
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: i said. it's too much work
<^k^> ⇪ title: Heroes of Newerth - Heroes Database
<Pwnna> as i s...*
<Kandu> cfy_: ML/osc/DeOp.txt
<cfy_> roylez_,   主席 我电脑没网。。。
<namoamitafo> cfy_: 没网怎么上irc
<centerpoint> happyaron: 好吧,再请教一个问题,android可以在Linux本地运行吗? native那样的,无缝的.google的sdk慢的要死. 从09年国外就有人说要开项目,但是现在搜不到更多信息...在windows下已经有产品实现. 您知道更多信息吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 滾，，討厭說 文化不同的東西，，我是狹義的民族主義
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 信鸽
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: nou
<caleb-> centerpoint: 内核不兼容
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯，你繼續，我看電影
<cfy_> namoamitafo,  手机啊
<caleb-> centerpoint: android 有 i386 版本啊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 什么电影？
<caleb-> centerpoint: 跑 arm 当然慢
<Pwnna> cfy_: ....说信鸽。。
<Pwnna> >.>
<Kandu> cfy_: 下個月再問一次 :P
<centerpoint> caleb-: windows下有软件实现. 不同于sdk 2点,1: 速度快 2: 无缝
<cfy_> kandu 我想想 ;)
<caleb-> centerpoint: 只是 虚拟机+i386 sdk 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 神魔量劫之封神演義之天地牢獄
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: what the fuck
<centerpoint> caleb-: 不是,和sdk不同的是,不是虚拟arm,而是直接为app建立java 虚拟机\
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 如果你是女的，我一定要將你一百遍
<happyaron> centerpoint: linux有Linus本人的录音
<happyaron> centerpoint: Debian是"deb een"连读
<Pwnna> 将我什么
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 在这个里面肯定没有女的
<happyaron> Pwnna: 哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 有的，，其中就有 benben happyaron的老婆
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> >.>
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: benben是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 我給ee封的老婆的侄女的兒子
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: benben 是我老板给自己起的绰号，我老婆不叫这个。
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 中間忘記 &&  分開的符號了
<alvin_rxg> 都结婚了？。。
<happyaron> Pwnna: 频道里的确有女的，现在，:)
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ilovezoe> ...
<Pwnna> happyaron: 你啊？
<Pwnna> ok
<happyaron> Pwnna: 我不是女的
<Pwnna> 谁？
<ilovezoe> 联想很差。一下子打很多字词出来
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還有ee的一個分身
<Pwnna> ?
<caleb-> happyaron 都有软妹子相好了
<cuihao> 啊啊，论坛怎么这么lag
<cuihao> 你们有问题吗
<cuihao> hi
<^k^> cuihao, 好  ㍬ 
<cuihao> ^k^：机器人先生，论坛lag吗？
<binker> ;-)
<mujun> ...
<cuihao> 机器人不搭理我
<cuihao> ^k^ : ロボットさん、フォーラムはlagですか
<^k^> cuihao, 什么时候有？  ㍬ 
<cuihao> 这鸟东西，说中文不搭理我，说日语就搭理了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：GNOME 3 中的gnome-control-center与gnome-media相互block，怎么办？，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378610&goto=newpost
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: ^+V 是什么
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> anyone here?
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 在vim里的ctrl+v, 块选 visual mode
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: 為什麼不说数据有这规律
<tusooa> rayhsbot: 你上了?
<ilovezoe> MaskRay:  不能算说有严格的规律。有些得做后期处理。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你那个plane是ac的? 求解释
<MaskRay> tusooa: 抓取 linuxsir 新帖
<tusooa> MaskRay: 代码没更新?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 更新了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第一问ac?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这里没看到 https://github.com/MaskRay/raybot/blob/master/rayhsbot.hs
<iGoogle> 谁1004
<iGoogle> tusooa: 你整天翻别人的git阿。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好了
<tusooa> iGoogle: 主要是翻你的,cp脚本
<tusooa> er
<iGoogle> 你有啥新鲜的，也给我翻下嘛
<tusooa> iGoogle: bash的要不
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 算是吧
<iGoogle> 作啥的。看看先
<roylez_> tusooa: ... iGoogle 的git有啥可以翻的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz
<roylez_> tusooa: 都没啥东西阿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我现在陷入僵局
<iGoogle> 恩。都是perl。 lol
<tusooa> roylez_: 有的.
<roylez_> tusooa: .
<iGoogle> :D
<MaskRay> tusooa 的脚本不错的
<tusooa> Location 在地球上.
<iGoogle> tusooa: 给一个看看
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<tusooa> iGoogle: https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/g #这可以算不
<iGoogle> 看了再说
<iGoogle> 打不开的样子
<iGoogle> 这等于替代grep嘛。不是有egrep
<iGoogle> g 已被别名为“grep --color -in”
<tusooa> iGoogle: perl正则.支持多个正则
<iGoogle> 之前我写过一个mutligrep的perl
<iGoogle> 类似这个
<iGoogle> 功能
<iGoogle> 你写法真认真。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: a在b前则建立边(a,b)。每次取出度为0的点中可以最晚起飞的飞机
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> % echo abcd EG a EG b EG c
<MaskRay> abcd
<tusooa> MaskRay: EG是啥?
<iGoogle> tusooa: 在本本上。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥是对的
<tusooa> iGoogle: 你以前写过的那似乎只能用一个文件的.
<tusooa> iGoogle: 所以给改了改
<MaskRay> % type 'EG'
<MaskRay> EG is a global alias for |& egrep
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<^k^> ⇪ title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那为啥是%
<namoamitafo> tusooa: zsh
<iGoogle> tusooa: 不记得了。支持管道，就不在乎几个文件了吧。这功能，几乎用不上，所以我废弃了。
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 他没改PS1
<tusooa> iGoogle: 有的要显示文件名的.
<iGoogle> 那是可以加功能。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 两行 PROMPT
<tusooa> iGoogle: 给加的.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 习惯就好.
<tusooa> tlcr: 0 2011-08-01 21:04 tusooa-laptop ~apps master*
<tusooa> ●
<tusooa> 那git prompt是从 roylez_ 那里cp过来的
<tusooa> ● echo $PROMPT
<tusooa> %{%}$(tlcr-check) $(date-now) %{%}%{%}%m%{%} $_prompt_color%{%}$_prompt_pwd%{%} $(get_prompt_git)
<tusooa> %{%}%{%}●%{%}
<MaskRay> \n\e${WHITE}[\e${CYAN}Login\e${WHITE}] \e${GREEN}%n \e${RESET}at \e${WHITE}%m \e${RESET}in \e${BLUE}%d
<MaskRay>     echo
<MaskRay>     if [[ $UID == "0" ]]; then
<MaskRay>         echo "%{\e${RED}%}# %{\e${RESET}%}"
<MaskRay>     else
<MaskRay>         echo "%{\e${RED}%}%% %{\e${RESET}%}"
<MaskRay>     fi
<tusooa> MaskRay: 控制字符要用%{%}围起来的吧
<OT_iux> tusooa: 貌似OB又被办了？
<tusooa> uid==0就是电话符,不然就是 ●
<tusooa> OT_iux: 啥?
<MaskRay> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你打空格打到行尾试试
<OT_iux> ··
<tusooa> 说到空格打到行尾,到想起来exp的那事了.
<tusooa> rayhsbot: 你又出现了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 多行的 PROMPT 有些问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后第二问二分ans?
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：GNOME 3 中的gnome-control-center与gnome-media相互block，怎么办？，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378610&goto=newpost
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是不是从这一行开头出现了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对
<tusooa> MaskRay: 然后按DEL,上一行的提示符就挂掉了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道了
<tusooa> ERC> /invite rayhsbot #tusooa #无效?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不知道怎么重现
<tusooa> MaskRay: ENTER,打空格打到行尾
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没有实现 :tusooa!~user@unaffiliated/tusooa INVITE rayhsbot :#tusooa
<namoamitafo> mas
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是guess你那个结论是对的还是当场推算出来的结论?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么弄？给张图
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥图
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 猜
<MaskRay> tusooa: 提示符掉的图
<tusooa> MaskRay: 打空格打到行尾.如果没有出新的换行,直接在这一行出新字,就是出问题了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这个问题倒没有
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没有就说明prompt没啥问题
<MaskRay> tusooa: 有时候 % 会被擦掉
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那就是有问题了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 打点其他的字符看看.
<tusooa> 比如快到头的时候打ls
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 讲题大会的方法理解没?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 讲题大会很兴奋，没怎么听
<tusooa> 转移字符两边一定要加%{ %}的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 举个例子，什么 %{%}
<tusooa> MaskRay: %{\e[0m%}这样
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是这样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原来的约束相当于2种
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: x[1], x[2], ..., x[n]是排列
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 满足x[i] <= l[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 并且规定了某些(i, j), 满足x[i] < x[j]
<tusooa> MaskRay: bot放这里可能有被+q +b的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你懂的
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：GNOME 3 中的gnome-control-center与gnome-media相互block，怎么办？，链接：http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378610&goto=newpost
<kikupotter> 请问ubuntu有没有数据恢复的工具！！！？？？？急。。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先利用DP去优化上界, 例如说得到的是x[i] <= L[i]
<MaskRay> tusooa: 可以 INVITE 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是利用两种不等式互相迭代能得到的最优结果(不考虑排列的情况下)
<kikupotter>  请问ubuntu有没有数据恢复的工具！！！？？？？急。。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 处理/msg了没
<namoamitafo> kikupotter: testdisk
<MaskRay> tusooa: /msg 就是 PRIVMSG
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那咋看没反应啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: invite也无用
<ilovezoe> kikupotter: testdisk.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我网络不好，尤其是晚上
<tusooa> er
<CyrusYzGTt> ee的窩，就是藏寶的地方，，
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那privmsg的,还没反应.
<kikupotter> 好 。。我试试看。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 提示符的 % 要用 %{%}，其它的颜色变化就不需要了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: ["PRIVMSG", chan] 是不是说/msg的无用
<tusooa> MaskRay: 颜色的要用%{%}, 一个百分号不用%{%}
<MaskRay> tusooa: 公聊私聊都是 PRIVMSG，只是一个 chan 是 channel，一个是 nick
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用啥写?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: hs
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: o
<tusooa> MaskRay: [>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>]看起来像是人品都是满的一样
<tusooa> MaskRay: <ib-perl> tusooa: 你今天的人品: [-----------------.> ] 93.75% (Lv 18/20) #这样似乎会好一点
<MaskRay> tusooa: 现在修复了
<MaskRay> .quit
<kikupotter> testdisk  怎么用 !!??
<kikupotter> testdisk  怎么用 !
<kikupotter> testdisk  怎么用 ?
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<tusooa> kikupotter: 不会用...
<kikupotter> 有人会吗。。。急啊
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: 我在用gprs
<roylez_> ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我只想到 n^2 * (log(n))^2
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 极烂无比的算法
<tenzu> roylez_: 还挺便宜，150M20块
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席晚安
<roylez_> ....
<tusooa> .
<namoamitafo> ls
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么做
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 迭代出来的L[i], 排序后要满足 >= i
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个条件是充分必要的, 我们对每个点, 二分枚举下界, 然后作为新的L[i], 排序计算是否满足
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 每个点n, 二分log(n), 排序n * log(n), 所以......
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我写个TeX
<ilovezoe> 论坛抽风？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统共存问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340160 我先装了Kubuntu在第一个主分区，然后把XP的GHOST文件释放到了第三个主分区，并用sudo update-grub2让grub自动找到了XP，我重启后进入菜单选XP，却出现英文提示说缺少某某文件而无法启动（黑底白字，相信很多人都见过），请问这是为什么呢？如何解决？ ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写不清楚, 还是讲下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说首先可以DP更新出每个点的上界L[i], 对不
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 从第一问开始说(事实上第一问我是用题解办法, 我根本没思路), 原来要做的是求一个排列(x[1], x[2], ..., x[n]), 满足约束: 1) x[i] <= k[i]  2) 对某些已知的(i, j), x[i] < x[j], 对不对
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们现在来观察一些事实: 例如(i, j)是已知的, 有x[i] < x[j] <= k[j], 也就是x[i] <= k[j] - 1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果k[j] - 1 < k[i], 我们可以用k[j] - 1更新k[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样得到一个更加好的上界
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们利用拓扑序依次更新上界, 可以得到一个紧致的界, 例如说x[i] <= L[i], 其中每个L[i]都不能被另外的L[j]更新了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就是如果存在边 (u,v)，L[v]为5，那么L[u]<=4
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是这个意思
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 接着, 我们声称: k[1..n]满足条件的{充分必要条件}是: L[1..n]递增排序后第i项 >= i
 * adam8157 网速慢得无敌了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: L[] k[] 分别是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: k是输入数组, L是更新后的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L[]不能被更新, 换句话说, 如果存在边 (u, v), 则L[u] < L[v].
<sikao_lfs1> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=340160&p=2428816#p2428816      不知道我这个帖子回答的对不对，但是方法是可行的，原理好像有错误。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 双系统共存问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样L[u]的序号比L[v]的序号小, 换句话说, f[u] < f[v], 因此x[u] < x[v]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们令x[i] = f[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 其中f[i]表示L[i]在L[]中的序号
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 按照递增排序后的序号
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: f[i] 表示 L[i] 在 L[] 的递增序列中的排名？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 整理下, 我们假设L[i] >= f[i], 我们尝试推出k[]是符合要求的(就是说存在x[]), 我们就取x[i] = f[i]即可.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样我们证明了充分性
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 必要性: 如果存在排列x[], 求证L[i] >= f[i]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就是求出 L 的递增序，然后每次让 L[i] 最小的飞走
<namoamitafo> mas
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是这个意思
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L可以DP求出
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 u 的孩子中最小的 L 为 L[v]，那么 用 L[v]-孩子数 更新 u
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L[i] = min(k[i], min{L[j]: i比j早} - 1)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如 u 有三个孩子，L[] 分别为 3 4 5
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如 u 有三个孩子，L[] 分别为 3 3 3
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那么 L[u] <= 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是2
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 2的话不行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚才也许没说清楚, 我的意思是说, 在两个关于x[]的不等式组的意义下能得到的最优上界L[]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 相当于弱化了条件, 去掉了x[]两两不等这个恶心的条件
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 1) x[i] <= k[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 2) x[i] < x[j] 对(i, j) \in E
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在x[i]都是整数的前提下能优化出的x[i]的最优上界, 叫做L[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是通过迭代得到的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第二个条件写成 x[i] <= x[j] - 1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后反复迭代形如x[i] <= k[i]和x[i] <= x[j] - 1的不等式能得到的x[i] <= L[i]的最小的L[i]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: u 的 f[u] 为 2 的话，三个孩子最好情况下 f 分别为 3 4 5，不满足
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: f?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 起飞顺序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 阿
<Pwnna> debian with freebsd kernel?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我是不习惯用题目中的这种概念绕的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚才已经转化过了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 22:13:35      namoamitafo
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没看到你怎么转化的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于安装谷歌浏览器插件的问题，谁能帮帮我，谢谢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340167 在谷歌浏览器的插件商店里找到了Wheel Smooth Scroller这个插件，点击安装后，提示无法获得该程序，我该怎么弄？求教，先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhuzhenyu215 — 2011-08-01 22:47
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 翻下Log
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: (0,1),(0,2),(0,3); k[0]=9,k[1]=k[2]=k[3]=3,k[4]=1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我想说下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你还是把L写下吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样求出来的 L 不能保证有解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 先写L
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 想不出好例子
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如 (0,1),(0,2),(0,3); k[1]=k[2]=k[3]=3；那么 L[1]<=0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说求出L[]啥不能保证有解
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 L[1]>0，那么 1 2 3 中必有一个起飞时刻>3，就无解了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L[1] = L[2] = L[3] = 3, L[0] = 2
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说了, L[i]是用不等式迭代出的结果, 所以, L[0] = min(k[0], L[1] - 1, L[2] - 1, L[3] - 1) = 2
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果让 0 在 2 时刻飞，那么 1 在 3 时刻，2 在 4 时刻（不符合要求）
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L并不存在你想象的实际意义
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L只满足一个条件, 就是说用任意的边, 例如说(0, 2), 无法更新L[0]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果是这样，你不能仅凭 L 大小就顶顺序
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚才白说了==
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 虽然L没有这种实际意义, 但是我们刚才证明, 有排列x[]满足条件的{充分必要条件}是L[i] >= f[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要说明的是, L是为了解题凭空造出来的产物, 没有实际意义
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 也不是我想出来的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你大概一直把L[i]理解成i的最大的起飞序列
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 到 L[i] >= i 为止是认同的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 明天再说
<moriramar> 還有沒睡的且搞過 Dracut 的人在嗎？
<moriramar> 想問問看 LUKS 有什麼要特別注意的。
<moriramar> 哎……悲劇呀。
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍯ 
<savr> niiiihow
<savr> anyone in zibo here?
<moriramar> savr: in zibo？
<savr> yes
<moriramar> savr: What is "zibo"?
<savr> a city in china
<savr> this is not #ubuntu-america
<savr> you are required to know geography unless you are black chinese
<vissible> 淄博？
<savr> and if you are black chinese, congragulation on self educating yourself to use irc and ubuntu!
<savr> vissible: yes
<savr> ziibooo she
<savr> Google translate can now read chinese.
<savr> this is going to help me speak chinese a lot faster
<Guest9084> name nick
<nickchow> 有人在么
<ilovezoe1> nobody
<samul> 鬼
<moriramar> nickchow: 嗯在。
<moriramar> nickchow: 怎麼了？
<savr> how did airchina.com.cn get a decent quality website?
<savr> how did airchina.com.cn get a decent quality website?
<savr> is the US government repaying its debt by handing out free quality websites to chinese companies?
<moriramar> savr: ahhhh, airchina.com.cn is not reachable here.
<savr> where the hell are you moriramar
<moriramar> savr: China...
<moriramar> savr: To be more specific, Anhui Province...
<savr> umm
<savr> of couse
<savr> airchina has misconfigured their server as is normal for chinese websites
<savr> try www.airchina.com.cn
<moriramar> ...
<moriramar> 3w makes a difference...
<moriramar> savr: How was it like in the past?
<savr> LOL
<savr> something like shenzhenair.com.cn
<savr> damn internet
<moriramar> savr: Well, I guess for most Chinese people shenzhenair's site might be more promising. They might found airchina's too simple to use...
<savr> try booking on shenzhenair without getting an error
<savr> and it was more like their english website
<savr> http://www.shenzhenair.com/index.jsp?lan=en
<^k^> ⇪ title: ShenZhen Airlines
<moriramar> savr: At least this does not bother me. The site of my former university always prevent me from choosing selective courses.
<alvin_rxg> vissible = true
<moriramar> 緯來日本臺2011年初的黄金時間真治愈……幻影天使（水果籃子）->夏目友人帳->夏目友人帳續……
<moriramar> 我在想下面是不是就是小圓了……
<moriramar> 我暈，打錯了！！！
<gebjgd> 我开始讨厌上班了
<alvin_rxg> 假期后遗症
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我一上班就发现我离开时有的问题还没解决，并且我们老板代码中又出了新问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我都无语了
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 老板的代码？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我写了方法。应该搞定了问题。
<alvin_rxg> 那你就开骂呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 奥地利小哥明天又去客户那里，不知道还会出现什么问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 真恶心
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我真不知道他们在我休假的这2周都作了什么
<alvin_rxg> 蹉跎岁月
<alvin_rxg> 他们做的是：等你回来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以说就是没作
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我又不是项目主管。考。什么问题都等我回来解决
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing也是几乎天天有更新的阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司笔记本升级到3.0内核了
<alvin_rxg> 对，天天更新解决两三个星期前的 bug
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 起码现在还没遇到什么特别烦人的问题
<alvin_rxg> 毕竟是不稳定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 软件都能用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 够稳定了
<alvin_rxg> console-kit 没问题？？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么问题？
<alvin_rxg> dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Restart
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我不用那个关机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lxde的关机
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么问题都没有
<alvin_rxg> 我用 tiling wm，就需要用那些东西了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不tiling
<alvin_rxg> 本来想用 testing，然后有问题的那几个软件用 stable，结果发现，几乎半个系统的东西都得换到 stable..
<alvin_rxg> 8月又开始暖和了
<AlexZhang> All, 谁熟悉注册官方源的流程？
<alvin_rxg> wow..
<gebjgd> 有钱认
<gebjgd> 还注册官方源
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/150381.htm 游戏太强了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看画面还行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arpg。玩一遍而已
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 还不睡啊
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 白天我问你的， 都没回答我呢
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 我在找能符合我要求的cms， 修改使之支持 atomPub， 或者自己弄一个
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 我想知道你说的那个jeklly 啥的， 是否符合我的要求， 我找过他的官网， 英文看不大懂
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 在不
<snugglecat> 有啥支持 ssh 通道的 feed 阅读器啊
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: firefox
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 就是不想用浏览器看呢
<snugglecat> 现在解决了， 用tsock 来强制用proxy 了
<snugglecat> 我忘了还有那么个东西
<snugglecat> 历史上说，越南也是我们中国的
<snugglecat> 越南是中国不可分割的一部分
<alvin_rxg> 你他妈还好意思讲历史啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不说这个， 我手贱
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 多看看，多想想，少说话
<snugglecat> 好的
<alvin_rxg> 你的人生阅历比我丰富10多年了呀。了解的东西应该比我多
<snugglecat> 一个cms的特色是， 在排版上，完全由使用者自己设计， 完全自由， 在块中指定 id， cms 的处理是通过一个xml配置以及这个id自动生成内容。
<snugglecat> 酱紫的 cms 是否有人会有兴趣
<snugglecat> :)
<alvin_rxg> 过分自由的东西，只有程序员喜欢。但“排版”不光是程序员需要的东西。
<snugglecat> 不像一般的 cms， 完全控制版面， 排序以及一大堆的widget。 一看就是哪个cms的风格
<snugglecat> 我的目的不是单纯自由， 而是可以让使用者完全操控网页的风格
<snugglecat> 而不是像一个工业品那样标准， 虽然有许多 template 改变外貌。 但基本格局不能自由设计
<alvin_rxg> 绝大部分的人是不需要这样的功能的
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那我自己在想想， 调查一下。 如果确实没这个需求， 只好找个现有的cms来修改以支持 atomPub
<alvin_rxg> 大部分人不需要的话，就看你怎么处理了。可以是把所有的细节都实现了，同时给一个符合大部分人使用的，封装好的套件
<snugglecat> en
<snugglecat> 我现在的想法， 内容的生成由cms封装(也提供一个扩展的机制)，基本不用管内容是怎么生成的。 网页由使用者按照自己的创意设计。后台管理由我的 项目管理， 提供一个 专门的客户端。
<snugglecat> 网页设计完后，所有管理脱离网络进行。 只在适合的时候同步到服务器中。
<snugglecat> 我只是想， 网页完全由设计者按自己的创意设计。 但不用考虑内容如何生成。
<alvin_rxg> 人都是很懒的，都想只要自己大脑里一想，屏幕上就有了想要的东东。
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> 那我弄个通用的模版和一个web后台管理。
<snugglecat> 那些想要自己设计自己风格的人， 提供一个模版
<snugglecat> 那些想要自己设计自己风格的人， 提供一个文档
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 谢了。不过我得找一个会php的人帮我弄那个后台才行。
<snugglecat> tusooa-, 在不
<alvin_rxg> 他丫的神经病！自个儿啥都不知道，就在那瞎猜！是啊，郎咸平也是假学历！
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，中国人全傻逼，就你一个是聪明人
<alvin_rxg> ffs
<knownbad> 今晚吃水煮牛？
<alvin_rxg> 少说话
<snugglecat> .............
<snugglecat> 怎么了
<alvin_rxg> 没事，这个月赶紧找到房子，搬走就是了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> knownbad, 松鼠怎么忽然那么火气大啊。
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 他刚刚不是在骂你吗。  怎么还问我？
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> 不是他
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 别生气啦
<knownbad> 那就是我了！
 * knownbad 该死，撞豆腐去。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哎。 你真坏。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不知道怎么安慰你。 我一直口拙， 不知道怎么说。
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 希望你尽快平复心情吧。
<knownbad> snugglecat: 我有点怀疑你是女的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 男人身，女人心可以吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 就一婆妈
<snugglecat> 难听点的就一婆妈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 考，o2刚才网络断了
<alvin_rxg> 便宜么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 便宜阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都在一起
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, o2o，互相打电话不要钱
 * gebjgd 上床睡觉
<mikeandmore> 又热用alpine么
<locodir-user> hi all
<^k^> locodir-user, 好  ㍝ 
<locodir-user> anyone speaks english
<knownbad> no but plenty of chinglish.
<^k^>  06:07
<snugglecat> knownbad, what is chinglish
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 就是不纯正的英文。
<Cherrot> 请教各位 如何知道自己的电脑有哪些DMA设备啊？
<mikeandmore> Cherrot: lspci?
<Cherrot> PCI设备都是DMA吗？
<mikeandmore> Cherrot: 囧，不知道了
<Cherrot> mikeandmore:  PCI设备都有DMA吗？
<Cherrot> mikeandmore: 正在编译内核~ 无奈不知道这些配置项干吗用的 :)
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-02
<saimazoon> 大家好
<saimazoon> 我不会睡觉
<^k^> saimazoon, 好  ㍠ 
<saimazoon> 现在在北京几点
<saimazoon> 是啊
<saimazoon> 谢谢
<Pwnna> 有消息了吗？
<microcai> haha
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：有没有用 联想 昭阳E46 的朋友把指纹弄好了？？？？？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378614&goto=newpost
<Pwnna> ..
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unzip已经安装怎么使用？求高人指点，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340189 如题。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 周小山 — 2011-08-02 9:05
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 如何？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: ？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 你这么早就在线了？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 重启了？
<Pwnna> 火车
<woju> 自慰？
<kkde> 住在火车边上?
<woju> 住在火车上？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 机器后来下班后我就关掉了。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 最后swap用到了26M
<Pwnna> 目前在火车上。
<Pwnna> 高铁
<kkde> 火车上信号好不好?
<Pwnna> 3G
<Pwnna> 联通的
<kkde> 手机带GPS定位功能不?
<nickchow> 现在坐高铁人多不
<Pwnna> 都满了。
<woju> 手机居然能用irc，用什么软件？是笔记本吧
<nickchow> 有头盔哥出现不
<Pwnna> 笔记本啊
<Pwnna> 手机也可以
<Pwnna> Andchat
<nickchow> IOS也有limechat colloquy版本的
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 你们有在linux上登录过QQ吗？
<Pwnna> 我没有QQ
<Pwnna> 什么垃圾软件啊。。
<zhiwei> nickchow,Pwnna: ubuntu下除了webqq外没有更好的解决方案吗？
<nickchow> QQ整一个山寨杂种软件，能山寨的都山寨进去了
<woju> 有qq for linux，就是功能有点不全
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 不用QQ
<nickchow> QQ不开放协议我也不用
<zhiwei> woju: 好友列表不全
<zhiwei> woju: 这个周末向马化腾邮箱里发几封邮件
<Pwnna> QQ是什么垃圾软件啊。
<Pwnna> 垃圾中的垃圾
<woju> zhiwei: 500人大群聊天看不见昵称
<Pwnna> MSN就够垃圾了
<woju> 不能加2字开头的10位qq号码
<zhiwei> Pwnna: MSN垃圾这个大家都知道
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 是80后吗？
<MeaCulpa> .
<woju> 其他的还能忍受
<MeaCulpa> msn 只是个im
<MeaCulpa> 作为im, 够用了
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的同学都在用QQ，我不用没法和他们交流
<MeaCulpa> QQ是网游，干啥都行
<MeaCulpa> zhiwei: 未婚的话QQ有用
<zhiwei> MeaCulpa: MSN垃圾，广告满天飞，垃圾广告和垃圾消息。
<nickchow> webqq用下不是足够了
<MeaCulpa> zhiwei: 没见过垃圾...从来都是屁精
<MeaCulpa> webQQ有cam么
<zhiwei> nickchow: webqq不能一直开着呀
<zhiwei> 怎么都没有客户端好用
<zhiwei> IRC里有个缺点，别人可以冒充自己。
<MeaCulpa> zhiwei: 用暗号～
<MeaCulpa> nickerv有密码...
<zhiwei> 这个。。。
<nickchow> 现在IRC的MUD没了么
<MeaCulpa> irc本来就不安全，你想怎样... log 公开可查，明文传输
<kkde> irc可以设置密码,但有时候差一个字符,看不清楚的,比如  jyfl987 jyf1987
<MeaCulpa> nickchow:  irc.linuxfire.com.cn
<pityonline> 感冒了，难受，求妹子安慰……
<zhiwei> 你们慢慢聊吧，有什么事直接私信吧，我要工作了。
<Kandu> zhiwei: /msg nickserv help set enforce
<NoIE> 请问 安卓 2.1 值得买吗？我看到一款很便宜的手机，不过是 安卓 2.1 的。
<savr> niiiinhow
<kkde0O> 我的 G1 都刷到 2.2 了
<lerosua> NoIE: 这年头，android都上2.3.5了
<NoIE> kkde0O: 摩托罗拉XT301.
<NoIE> 刷机安全吗？
<kkde0O> 刷机非常安全
<woju> 悲剧，鼠标灯时量时不亮
<nickchow> 刷机同电脑重装系统一个道理 啊
<kkde0O> 刷失败了可以重刷,刷引导程序失败了才会变砖
<kkde0O> 其它引导程序失败了还是有办法恢复的.
<kkde0O> 其实
<NoIE> nickchow: cpu只有528MHz，能装 安卓 2.2 吗？
<kkde0O> G1 也是 528
<NoIE> nickchow: XT301好吗？
<nickchow> 我XT301没用过，不是很清楚
<iGnome> kk？
<iGnome> nnnnd
<kkde0O> iGnome: 我又改名了
<NoIE> nickchow：http://detail.zol.com.cn/252/251470/param.shtml
<iGnome> 改这烂名字。。
<kkde0O> iGnome: 你的数据库要手动更新nick的吧?
<iGnome> 啥数据库
<NoIE> nickchow: 但是您用过安卓手机呀？帮我参谋一下，谢谢。
<kkde0O> 跟你的名字一样长
<kkde0O> iGnome: 你不是有个马甲数据库吗
<iGnome> 带0O.。。
<iGnome> 那是脚本内置的。
<kkde0O> o
<iGnome> 数组
<NoIE> nickchow: 对了，ubuntu 的电脑可以用蓝牙链接安卓手机，无线上网吗？
<kkde0O> 插数据线就行,不用蓝牙
<NoIE> kkde0O: ubuntu 可以自动识别吗？还是需要手动配置？
<woju> 昨天看新闻，看到华为出了一个usb盘，插上去15秒
<woju> 钟能够上网
<kkde0O> http://blog.iceyer.net/articles/adhoc_share_ubuntu_android/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Iceyer's Thinking » Blog Archive » Ubuntu与Android系统的无线共享上网
<kkde0O> 无线共享了,只要设置一下 route , 物理上已经是通了,最多是设置上的问题
<NoIE> kkde0O: 谢谢。
 * NoIE 有人给手机安装meego吗？
<nickchow> meego有主机芯片支持要求
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NoIE> http://www.gfan.com/media/theme/2011072711092.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: GO桌面主题 Ubuntu Unity Theme 海豚 - 安卓游戏下载_android平板/手机应用下载-机锋网gfan.com
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：多个鼠标，配置相互独立的问题。 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378615&goto=newpost
<qingshi163> 为啥cairo无法显示文字了呢？代码 http://code.bulix.org/vnvstm-80365
<^k^> ⇪ title: bulix.org / pastebin
<savr> is the high speed rail safe?
<iGnome> 字体都不指定
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mutt看大宗邮件还是蛋疼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥叫大宗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1k+
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 那是你不会玩
<adam8157> +1
<MeaCulpa> :P
<roylez> iGnome: 拜神
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我进办公室5分钟了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你终于比我早了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 措人
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 资深员工
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hon家里带不动，这次似乎是内存
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，3G内存了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 41.6% free - Swap: 1.9GB, 100.0% free]
<iGnome> nnnnd 才上班。
<iGnome> 当官了? roylez
 * adam8157 发现我这两天都是9:27准时开机登录irc...
<roylez> iGnome: 您也归位了啊
<roylez> iGnome: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 办公室的电脑当然是永远不关...
<iGnome> nnnnd 都这么晚才上班
<iGnome> 可怜的
<roylez> iGnome: 资深员工啊
<iGnome> 我更资深。
<iGnome> 以前随时可以不上班。
<jyfl987> iGnome: lol 我现在上班还是属于早的
<iGnome> @@@
<jyfl987> 没办法 网络这几天有问题 得在大家上班前看完reader
<roylez> iGnome: 现在呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 潇洒哥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们红毛不是更爽么
<iGnome> 现在，还不是惨了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我工作态度好撒
<roylez> iGnome: 为啥啊？
<qingshi163> 为啥cairo无法显示文字了呢？代码 http://code.bulix.org/vnvstm-80365 用pygtk后端也不行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这跟态度有什么关系
 * adam8157 把google.com加到autoproxy规则里了, 通体顺畅啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你就应该全部走proxy
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你们公司肯定也有proxy用哈?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我们出口在国内
<qingshi163> adam8157: 对google好像只有dns劫持把，把dns写到hosts就好了阿
<adam8157> qingshi163: 麻烦哦
<jyfl987> 现在我所有的dns请求到4个8的 貌似都被刻意延迟了下才返回
<qingshi163> adam8157: 可是代理总觉得反应慢的
<qingshi163> jyfl987: 光改dns服务器好像不行的阿
<MeaCulpa> ssh, firefox, 直接翻
<jyfl987> qingshi163: 自己搭dns吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你 udev 自动挂载怎么写的
<jyfl987> 要找个教程来学学
<qingshi163> jyfl987: 这更麻烦。。。
<adam8157> MaskRay: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/udev
<jyfl987> qingshi163: 未必阿 大家都用那一套 互相租个网 这不就行了
<qingshi163> 我的mint11 cairo无法显示文字
<qingshi163> 我是能不用代理就不用代理，轻快感没了阿~~~~
<MeaCulpa> qingshi163: 有了代理才有轻快感
<MaskRay> adam8157: remove 是干什么的？
<rna023> 第一次来这里
<iGnome> qingshi163: 你没设置字体吧。
<adam8157> MaskRay: 拔掉的时候, 有的时候忘了umount, 这个就会自动去做
<qingshi163> iGnome: 用 cairo_select_font_face也没用
<MaskRay> adam8157: 直接拔掉不是很危险
<iGnome> 还加上font_size
<qingshi163> iGnome: 加了的
<iGnome> 还move_to
<iGnome> 颜色，
<qingshi163> iGnome: 坐标没变，就是原点阿
<adam8157> MaskRay: 只要你知道没有写操作就可以啊, 这个只是防止你忘了umount就拔掉, 挂载点还在那的情况
<iGnome> 就这些
<fighterlyt> 坐低饮茶，食个包
<iGnome> 自己确定坐标。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这个怎么写阿 有没有教程
<MaskRay> adam8157: 移动硬盘怎么拔安全
<iGnome> font_face格式
<fighterlyt> umount
<fighterlyt> 然后拔
<qingshi163> iGnome: 用show_text是一点都显示不了，用text_path加stroke会在上面显示一点点线
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一看就明白了啊, 可以参考archwiki的udev
<jyfl987> adam8157: e
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我都是umount, 然后等硬盘不咋转了再拔...
<iGnome> qingshi163: 那是边缘显示，要设置虚线的。
<iGnome> 有截图没
<fighterlyt> umount成功后，随时可以拔
<MaskRay> fighterlyt: 不对的吧
<fighterlyt> 所谓拔刁无情
<fighterlyt> ？？
<fighterlyt> 有什么不对的?
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: lol
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求救：Kmail无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340198 各位大哥，我新安装的kubuntu 10.04，kmail无法设置，一打开就出现提示说“KMail遇到一个致命错误，即将退出。错误是：获取资源收藏失败。”请问这是什么问题呢？该怎么解决呢？ 截图如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 freeinmyown — 2011-08-02 10:26
<kowalski> hiall
<MaskRay> adam8157: u盘可以umount后直接拔吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 其实都可以...
<fighterlyt> 移动硬盘也可以
<qingshi163> iGnome: 设置虚线？正常的话show_text就直接出来了把
<kowalski> tf卡也可以
<qingshi163> iGnome: http://code.bulix.org/axaszf-80366
<iGnome> 我是说text_path的时候啊。
<fighterlyt> 有没有什么招聘信息？
<iGnome> serif 有这字体名？
<iGnome> 没move_to。
<qingshi163> iGnome: http://code.bulix.org/vnvstm-80365
<fighterlyt> I miss you all!
<iGnome> 你这太简单了。好多都没设置的
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 应届?
<iGnome> 从import到出png之间。
<fighterlyt> 非新手
<iGnome> 颜色，大小，坐标
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 学校, 职业, 方向, 经验?
<jyfl987> 听到的特别狠的一句话：少壮不努力，一生在内地！（by @罗三姐)
<iGnome> qingshi163: 抄一个现成的例子吧。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 少壮不努力, 老来搞IT
<fighterlyt> 某野鸡大学、计科、底层、2年测试工程师
<jyfl987> adam8157: 程序写得好 要饭要到老
<Kandu> jyfl987: 只想着逃的人說這樣的
<qingshi163> iGnome: http://code.bulix.org/6iw5u6-80367
<jyfl987> Kandu: lol
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 测什么的? 底层又是代表什么?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不逃  躲得过初一也躲不过初三 躲得过高铁 也躲不过大巴
<iGnome> qingshi163: 设置rgb/rgba，然后直接show别path
<fighterlyt> 测试军方的某个项目，具体是最新装甲车。我说的底层就是一些比较基本的内容
<iGnome> 先出字再搞path qingshi163 path要设置虚线段间隔的
<fighterlyt> 语言方面，C/汇编/Ruby
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 这样... 内核熟悉么? shell呢?
<qingshi163> iGnome: 就是show_text啥都出不来才用path试的。。
<fighterlyt> 内核正在学习、linux系统编程还行
<iGnome> path设置，更复杂啊。
<fighterlyt> 我先打听一下
<iGnome> 而且，别move_to 0 0嘛
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 预计城市和月薪?
<iGnome> move 到 50 50
<iGnome> 颜色要设置
<fighterlyt> 今年年初，母亲病重。5月份去世，说实话，心都乱了
<iGnome> http://cairographics.org/samples/ qingshi163 去抄一个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Cairo samples
<fighterlyt> any city，any money enough to survive,
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 令堂贵庚？
<adam8157> fighterlyt: sorry to hear that
<fighterlyt> 59
<fighterlyt> 生日的第二天
<kingswim1> 完了,我将fvwm-crystal 的 recipes误设为了hack,menu消失了,怎么让它回来?
<fighterlyt> 说实话，大脑一片空白
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 那是有点早 不过人都是要去的 你下面还有孩子什么的吧
<fighterlyt> 真空白
<fighterlyt> 没有，我才刚刚25
<iGnome> kingswim1: cli修改，然后FvwmCommand restart
<fighterlyt> 晚婚
<jyfl987> 额 怎么差距这么大 我也25  可是我父母才49
<kingswim1> 菜鸟求助,怎么改?
<fighterlyt> 呵呵，我爸都61了
<jyfl987> 好吧 不过还是赚点钱比较好
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 觉得自己技术如何? linux方面如何?
<qingshi163> iGnome: 其他方框什么的都没问题，就是无法显示文字
<fighterlyt> 坦白而言，只能说一般，但是肯学习。
<fighterlyt> 最熟悉C
<kingswim1> iGnome: cli 怎么改,不会google吧
<iGnome> qingshi163: 抄一个吧。坐标0，0加大，设置rgb。慢慢搞。容易的
<fighterlyt> 愿从实习生做起
<iGnome> 别path
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 那你其实找工作很简单的啊
<iGnome> kingswim1: 你只会使用fvwm-crystal现成的菜单操作？
<fighterlyt> 07年时，在北京，月薪4500
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 感觉超过帝都软件从业人员平均水平...
<fighterlyt> 十分痛恨那些垃圾的软件公司
<fighterlyt> 它们太垃圾
<fighterlyt> 简直没有任何方法学
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 怎么说?
<kingswim1> iGnome: 情况就是这么被脆
<fighterlyt> 第一份工作做中国兵器科学研究院
<iGnome> kingswim1: 可怜了。。。
<fighterlyt> 那些严重过时的标准，垃圾的流程、无法沟通的信息
<kkde0O> 高级兵器肯定用C
<fighterlyt> 虽然待遇好，我受不了那种负罪感，辞职了
<kingswim1> 不要调戏我,要有那些知识
<kkde0O> 我去
<fighterlyt> 当时去上海测试，对方单位直接说，年收入1亿2000万，上报8000万，4000万吃喝。
<fighterlyt> 顿顿喝酒
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 额 怎么有负罪感了 难道是做舆情监控
 * adam8157 哎呀 体制内啊, 围观
<kkde0O> 有钱就行,现在流行这个
<iGnome> fighterlyt: 去收集证据，发帖子。
<fighterlyt> 兵工项目，出问题就要死人的
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 另外小心阿 这里可是监控地点
<fighterlyt> 无法收集，无USB、无网络、无手机网络
<kkde0O> 所以测试很重要
<fighterlyt> 关键是无法设计
<iGnome> fighterlyt: 再去谈话。录音嘛
<kkde0O> 为什么暴雪出品,必属精品,因为老是跳票
 * adam8157 不好意思, 我不喜欢这些事情, 闪一会儿
<fighterlyt> 号称中国最先进的装甲车，最后成了一坨屎
<fighterlyt> 好多好多钱浪费了
<kkde0O> 只要有一个环节有漏洞,就瘫痪了.
<jyfl987> 这帮人也只能靠一些技术痴才能做出东西了 一般人还不是跟着混吃混喝了
<iGnome> 军工的知识水平，非常低
<fighterlyt> 关键是大多数项目根本就没有文档
<fighterlyt> 文档几乎就是代码解释
<jyfl987> 不是吧
<fighterlyt> 或者说就是注释
<hgzhao> 第一次用，web进来,也不错
<kkde0O> 99%的人,靠关系进去的,1%的人在工作.
<jyfl987> 军工项目没文档 额
<iGnome> kkde0O: +
<fighterlyt> 我还遇到过，10000行的汇编、无注释
<fighterlyt> 他妈死的心都有了
<hgzhao> ........厉害，，要头大
<iGnome> 汇编，倒是基本不注释
<kkde0O> 你一天改10行,全改成C的.现在CPU速度快,没必要汇编了,不然没进度
<hgzhao> 不会是反编出来的吧
<iGnome> kkde0O: 胡说。。
<fighterlyt> 怎么不用，你看看TAOCP
<fighterlyt> 用C重写是非常复杂的
<MaskRay> adam8157: autoload_cscope，你一般怎么用的
<kkde0O> 用C写出的代码,经过编译器优化,也是一样的执行效率
<iGnome> 差很多的
<fighterlyt> 你要知道，那可不是PC平台，而是C51平台
<kkde0O> iGnome: 只要CPU速度提高10倍,还差多少
<fighterlyt> 效率没有什么差别
<iGnome> c51?
<fighterlyt> 单片机
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 但除非你是大行家 否则你无法预测生成的代码 这就是为何他们只推荐高手用ide 的原因 额
<iGnome> c51的，能有军工级别的芯片买？
<iGnome> 那就是一个玩具单片
<fighterlyt> 其中大量的寄存器的读写、很麻烦
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 你没写过C, 一边玩去
<fighterlyt> 主体控制芯片都是C51的
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 怎么没写过 额
<fighterlyt> 而且都是飞利浦的
<iGnome> 看来水平都蛮差的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 所以你准备去军工混了？
<fighterlyt> 现在的编译器优化确实能够达到或者超过熟练汇编程序员的水平
<kkde0O> iGnome: 我俩一块儿去吧,有个照应
<iGnome> 我早打过交道。基本知道水平的
<iGnome> 给我一个大校。我就去
<fighterlyt> 就一个好处
<fighterlyt> 真他妈安全
<jyfl987> 刚好适合ee 每天就吃吃喝喝 混聊天室就行了 还能带小孩 额
<fighterlyt> 不是保安、而是内卫
<kkde0O> 我只要买房..
<adam8157> MaskRay: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc  项目根目录建立tags和cscope文件, 任意位置打开都能load他俩
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 买房没问题 我住的那地方 对面就是个军事管制区 里面在盖大量楼房 我估计是给家属造一点 然后卖一点
<fighterlyt> 每年还有一天特殊假期，是国家保密局来检查保密工作
 * rayhsbot 论坛新帖：Tumbleweed有人用没？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378617&goto=newpost
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 那里面住一辈子?
<fighterlyt> 有时，还有国务院工作组来视察工作
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 在哪里住不是住？
<fighterlyt> fuck
<fighterlyt> looking for a really good job!
<kkde0O> fighterlyt: 可以跟总理拥抱一下嘛
<fighterlyt> 我们都是外派的
<iGnome> fighterlyt: 至少我们这边的军工，现在比你说的，强蛮多。
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 那是你没经历过
<fighterlyt> 那单位，每年只招几个人
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 好像你经历过似的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你们那边的军工 有许多是出口的吧
<iGnome> jyfl987: 一边去
<fighterlyt> iGnome:请问你是从事？
<iGnome> 我负责聊天的。军事部门，有以前一起搞项目的熟人。
<kkde0O> iGnome: 聊天就是探秘
<iGnome> 比我还小点的教授
<fighterlyt> 项目好坏，有很多角度
<iGnome> kkde0O: 探你的^K^
<fighterlyt> 最简单的投入/产出比
<kkde0O> iGnome: 不开源了嘛
<iGnome> 啥？你说 ^k^?
<fighterlyt> 100W能做的项目、200W做出来
<kkde0O> iGnome: 是啊,还探什么,开源了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你们那靠近湖北么 武汉军工企业不是就有许多出口国外的嘛
<fighterlyt> 你说，那不是垃圾是什么
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 孔子学院那个网站3000w lol
<iGnome> 湖北。那是 roylez的地盘
<kkde0O> fighterlyt: 性价比,是个问题.
<fighterlyt> 兵工内部的技术封锁，相互之间完全没有协助
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你们那肯定也有零件供应的那种厂
<kkde0O> 其实就是导航,定位,引爆. 三步而已.
<iGnome> 有做子弹的。在山区
<kingswim1> iGnome: cli下改什么,改/usr/share/fvwm-crystal/fvwm/recipes,是不是?
<iGnome> 做气象设备的，在郊区
<jyfl987> 对阿 我有个初中同学就在四川做过 额
<fighterlyt> 只顾自己的小利益，而不在乎项目的成败，因为就是他妈的垄断。
<kkde0O> 导弹拦截就是锁定,加速,撞车而已.
<iGnome> kingswim1: 试试吧。crystal我都不用的。
<jyfl987> 他居然还可以用手机上网 让我十分震惊 额
<fighterlyt> 你还真别说，我和导航室打过交道，完全不合作
<fighterlyt> 不说了，看书去了
<iGnome> fighterlyt: 知道ATR不
<fighterlyt> 不知道
<kkde0O> fighterlyt: 不合作就要通过领导,走流程,虽然没效率,但还是能出结果
<iGnome> 那你还不深入嘛。
<fighterlyt> 什么ATR？
<iGnome> 就自动跟踪导弹的部门
<fighterlyt> 呵呵，我们做的是装甲车
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你们那有产出口的那种rpg的么
<kkde0O> 装甲车没技术含量的
<fighterlyt> 做过防核爆
<iGnome> rpg。游戏就知道。
<jyfl987> 额 火箭筒阿
<iGnome> kkde0O: 别太小看。那是另外一个行业。
<kkde0O> 改行吧,不要搞装假车
<iGnome> 技术含量是有的。
<fighterlyt> 发动机的两个模块，一汽出价400W
<iGnome> 。狠
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 能不能不讨论军工, 原因一是这个不适合讨论, 原因二是我个人比较烦这个.
<kkde0O> 发动机里面有电子油门,是个漏洞
<fighterlyt> 尅一
<fighterlyt> 可以
<fighterlyt> 大家平常用什么语言
<adam8157> fighterlyt: 这些东西真不适合在这儿讨论
<iGnome> adam8157: 乖
<adam8157> fighterlyt: c shell python
<kkde0O> c ruby
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何？
<fighterlyt> 感觉ruby比PYTHON好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 心中的苦逼无人懂
<kkde0O> ruby 的gem库好多啊, 快赶上python的库了
<iGnome> 。
<fighterlyt> 而且Ruby的设计确实非常棒
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你曾经是军事谜 误入过铁血之类的网站
<fighterlyt> 动态类型，duck typing
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有, 从不脑残...
<kkde0O> fighterlyt: 是的,虽然 1 + '1' 会报错
<jyfl987> adam8157: 呵呵
<kkde0O> ruby顺手
<fighterlyt> 当然了，1+'1'本身就没有什么含义
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何查看屏幕大小? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340206 我用什么命令可以获得显示器的大小呢?长\宽是多少英寸? 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2011-08-02 11:03
<fighterlyt> 没有什么引用
<fighterlyt> 类型就是用来对操作进行分组的
<kkde0O> 嗯
<iGnome> 不行的，就说不需要。
<iGnome> 不算动态类型嘛
<fighterlyt> 算呢
<fighterlyt> 习惯了Ruby，再回来写C，总是忘了如何声明
<fighterlyt> quicksort 是不stable的，对吧？
<adam8157> jrrp
 * rayhsbot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..] 89.063% (Lv 18/20)
<fighterlyt> jrrp
 * rayhsbot fighterlyt今日的人品指数：[>>..................] 10.156% (Lv 2/20)
<adam8157> !rppk fighterlyt
<fighterlyt> shit,如何提高人品
<fighterlyt> !rppk adam8157
<adam8157> 日行一善
<adam8157> rppk fighterlyt
<adam8157> 没有这个指令么...
<MaskRay> 没做呢
<fighterlyt> 哦
<fighterlyt> 我说呢
<jyfl987> http://samba.org/~jelmer/dulwich/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Samba - opening windows to a wider world
<MaskRay> 目前仅能取 rss feeds
<MaskRay> 和 jrrp
<fighterlyt> 最近人品确实很低
<fighterlyt> 前女友快结婚了
<jyfl987> fighterlyt: 不错 还有前女友
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<fighterlyt> 女友堆栈.size=1
<MaskRay> ruby 语法怎么样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 从好处想 许多人还没有现女友呢
<fighterlyt> 女友堆栈.pop
<fighterlyt> 非擦汗那个简洁
<fighterlyt> 非常简洁
<OT_iux> ...
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
 * rayhsbot sikao_lfs今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....] 79.688% (Lv 16/20)
<fighterlyt> if   ( 女友堆栈.size<=2)
<adam8157> MaskRay: ruby有的语法令人发指....
<OT_iux> 女友堆栈.size = 0
<kowalski> jrrp
 * rayhsbot kowalski今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>........] 60.547% (Lv 12/20)
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs: 你这个能互相pk用么
<adam8157> MaskRay: 据说可以这样: "Hello, world!".display
<fighterlyt> OT_iux.女友堆栈.push(凤姐)
<OT_iux> 。。。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这个还好吧
 * OT_iux 逃……
<fighterlyt> OT_iux.女友堆栈.push(芙蓉姐姐)
<jyfl987> >if [name for name in 女友列表]: print '悲哀'
<jyfl987> >> 悲哀
<adam8157> MaskRay: 纯OOP...
<jyfl987> 写错了 s/if/if not/
<MaskRay> 列表解析不错，来自 Haskell
<sikao_lfs> OT_iux: ？这个东西不是我的，你的女友堆栈.size<=2里面有=号啊，幸福的人？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 瞎扯 应该是来自lisp之类的
<kowalski> ....
<fighterlyt> OT_iux.女友堆栈.push(other)
<adam8157> 一群死程
 * OT_iux 哭着跑了……
<fighterlyt> Error "no one could stay the 2 bitches"
<kowalski> ..
<OT_iux> sikao_lfs: <=2的那货是 fighterlyt
<fighterlyt> Error "凤姐+芙蓉 will kill anyone else!"
<kowalski> push(左手)
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 怎么会是 lisp
<fighterlyt> 女友堆栈.pop
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> jrrp
 * rayhsbot OT_iux今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>...] 85.938% (Lv 17/20)
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 21.57% (Lv5)
<fighterlyt> 哈哈
<adam8157> jrrp
 * rayhsbot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..] 89.063% (Lv 18/20)
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||__________] 67.23% (Lv14)
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<jyfl987> filter(lambda girl: girl.age<30 and has_attr(girl, '贤淑'), girl_list)
<fighterlyt> 还是，和同行聊爽啊
<hgzhao> 如果有，size>=1,的就，有可能是你的女友，push
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ruby?
<kowalski> jrrp
 * rayhsbot kowalski今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>........] 60.547% (Lv 12/20)
<jyfl987> MaskRay: python
<fighterlyt> jrrp
 * rayhsbot fighterlyt今日的人品指数：[>>..................] 10.156% (Lv 2/20)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还贤淑...
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol
<fighterlyt> ruby是纯粹的OO
<fighterlyt> 几乎是接近理想的OO
<sikao_lfs> 写这个人品聊天机的一定是当年暗黑破坏神的死忠，居然最高上限是20级。。。。。我要加装备到40级某系
<jyfl987> adam8157: 写错了 同音的 咸熟  咸湿的咸 熟女的熟
<adam8157> jyfl987: 娴熟
<MaskRay> filter (liftM2 (&&) (> 30) xianshu) girl_list
<kowalski> .
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol
<fighterlyt> 死灵出场
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你又懂了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你写的是ruby还是haskell
<fighterlyt> 非Ruby
<jyfl987> adam8157: 死宅混三年 全身都很咸
<fighterlyt> 俺的偶像，sheldon cooper!
<adam8157> jyfl987: 北京的夏天会持续到什么时候?
<fighterlyt> 大概9月
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不知道 现在的气候越来越没个准了 上海6月还飘雪呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 8月底能凉快点儿不?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我一直很凉快  有时候还有点冷
<fighterlyt> 其实很快就开始凉快了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是哪里的？ 冬天的时候有得爽哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我公司和家都有空调, 但是出去玩儿很不爽
<adam8157> jyfl987: 山东威海
<jyfl987> adam8157: 别出去了呗  冬天再出去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 宅在家里很无趣啊
<jyfl987> 北方就是好 冬天光秃秃的 不像在南方 冬天还有绿叶 让人不舒服
<fighterlyt> 可惜北京没地踢球
<iGnome> adam8157: 额。那地方好啊。邀请我们去玩吧。
<fighterlyt> 物过剩而当杀
<adam8157> iGnome: 恭迎圣驾
<iGnome> 。包飞机票吧。单程的
<fighterlyt> 2012直达
<adam8157> iGnome: 你个大款还让我包机票...
<iGnome> adam8157: 你不包，，，那我自己买单程的过去，不回来了。 lol
<fighterlyt> 狠！
<iGnome> 到你家，天天吃。
<fighterlyt> 好处不够，不走了
<adam8157> iGnome: 去嘛, 吃好了, 吃能吃几个钱...
<iGnome> 额。给一个gps坐标吧。我就去
<fighterlyt> 吃喝嫖赌抽，坑蒙拐骗偷！
<adam8157> iGnome: 我给你找哈
<iGnome> 威海那地方，不错的
<adam8157> iGnome: 36.894728 122.419977 离海边不到300m
<Lanmao> Hello
<^k^> Lanmao, 好  ㍣ 
<Lanmao> 有人用过KVIrc没有
<iGnome> 哦
<adam8157> iGnome: 比水城长沙好吧
<iGnome> 南车脚河那里？
<adam8157> iGnome: 擦, 好熟悉的名字...我们那应该叫"黄海"
<adam8157> iGnome: 黄海路, 黄海造船厂附近
<iGnome> 难道坐标也是漂移的？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: 神用过祭品了没？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马用过草料了没？
<Lanmao_> -,-
<jyfl987> MaskRay: https://github.com/gabrield/lnotify  这个还不错
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你也看看 https://github.com/gabrield/lnotify
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 用途？
<MaskRay> .pf filter (liftM2 (&&) (> 30) xianshu) girl_list
<raybot> filter ((\ f -> f > 30) >>= \ b -> xianshu >>= \ a -> return (b && a)) girl_list
<jyfl987> MaskRay: notify阿 看实例
<MaskRay> .pl filter (\age -> age < 30 && xianshu age) girlList
<raybot> filter (liftM2 (&&) (< 30) xianshu) girlList
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 显卡驱动始终装不上,11.10又进不了桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340215 我的笔记本从买回来就没有成功安装过显卡驱动,10.04升级到10.10还是不行,最后升级到11.04能显示高分辨率可还是没有正式驱动可用很多东西不能用.现在升级到11.10装驱动还是不行,现在干脆停在了桌面驱动过程中,不过没有死机可以CTR ...
 * raybot 论坛新帖：Tumbleweed有人用没？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378617&goto=newpost
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: L[]搞清楚了?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说, 在舍弃x[i]是排列的前提下, 仅保留要求x[i]是整数, 能得到的最优的x[i] <= L[i]
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说我们通过x[i] <= x[j] - 1 当(i, j) \in E, 以及x[i] <= k[i]直接迭代能得到的最优上界
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样做的意图是什么
<nickchow> to ^k^ dfadf
<nickchow> dfsdf
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 存在排列x[i]的 充分必要条件是 L[i] >= i, 你证明下.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 正不来
<nickchow> asd
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 先看充分性
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说如果对任意i, 都有L[i] >= i
<nickchow> 杯具的键盘坏了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我们就取x[i] = f[i], f[i]是L[i]在L[]中的rank
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样取为什么可以
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你检查条件设法证明下, 不清楚的话我再解释.
<jyfl987> namoamitafo: 原来你才是比maskray还牛的学术派 额
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不理解
<zlx> arch现在是不是有点卡啊？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是已知条件, 以及L[]的意义(不能再被更新)
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不能这么说，L 只是可行解的不紧的上届
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 需要检查的是2个条件, 一个是x[i] <= k[i], 另外一个条件是x[i] < x[j], 对(i, j) \in E, 这两个条件分别去检查f[]是满足的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有一个条件就是f[]是{1, 2, ..., n}的一个排列(显然)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 换句话说就是要证明f[i] <= k[i], 以及对(i, j) \in E, 有f[i] < f[j], 这个证明确实不难, 但是希望还是想的清楚点.
 * adam8157 这两个娃娃又刷屏
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 你很闲呢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的，即使 L 是不紧的上届
<adam8157> roylez: 刚吃饭回来, 要多忙?
<roylez> adam8157: 忙到没空吹水
<adam8157> roylez: 主席吃了没?
<roylez> adam8157: 用完膳了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还是不清楚
<adam8157> roylez: 我多线程么, 工作就是让机器自己跑, 不耽误事儿
<nickchow> dsd
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 再仔细想下, 肯定是想的清楚的(我是看到结论之后才证明的, 不是自己想出来的结论). 必要性的证明我也只提示一步: 如果存在排列x[], 我们证明L[i] >= f[i], 只要找到1..L[i]中有f[i]个两两不等的数, 这f[i]个数是x[]的某f[i]个项. 就提示这些, 希望还是自己考虑为好.
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2011/08/02/read_norwegian_terrorist_anders_bre.php
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求脚本！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340222 小弟有一文件a.dat： .......... y1=compt_a y2=compt_b y3=compt_c ................... 想得到字符串ss="COMPT_A","COMPT_B","COMPT_C" 小弟试了很久，未成功，求帮助。 ss="" for each in `cat a.dat |grep "compt" | cut -d"=" -f2 |tr a-z A-Z` do echo $each ss=\"$ss\",\"$each\" done 统计信息: 发表于 由 killer2001 ...
<cuihao> 怎么把fedora的时间设置成UTC？
<cuihao> fedora默认当成localtime，arch默认是UTC，真是麻烦
<nickchow> fedora使用gnome3了？
<cuihao> = = 嗯，如何
<cuihao> 怎么把fedora的时间设置成UTC？
<ineed> 请问，指令缩写的规则是什么？就像join 缩写为j
<cuihao> 诶，我自己看看吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 去 #fedora-zh我給你鏈接
<CyrusYzGTt> 我打字很慢的，，這點時間都不等，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157> ineed: shell or irc?
<ineed> adam8157: shell and irc
<adam8157> ineed: alias
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你说的 最优上界 是什么
<adfasf> CyrusYzGTt: ╭∩╮怎么打?
<ineed> adam8157: what about shell
<nickchow> ╭∩╮这个单独看比较形象
<adam8157> ineed: like this: .bashrc  alias m='md5sum'
<adam8157> ╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮╭∩╮â•
<adam8157> 哈哈
<ineed> adam8157: i see
<adfasf> 怎么打的?
<cuihao> 用了Fedora的感觉：什么都要等待
<cuihao> 然后又不知道该不该kill
 * raybot 论坛新帖：Tumbleweed有人用没？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378617&goto=newpost
<Kandu> MaskRay: 重複了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没把时间戳记录在文件中
<longshuang> cuihao: 请问一下你是怎么装成功的，是实机安装吗？
<cuihao> longshuang：嗯
<longshuang> cuihao: 我用U盘安了半天，各种方法都试了，就是进不去……
<cuihao> longshuang：= = 我也忘了。貌似是下了个网络安装ISO，然后用grub引导的
<zlx> U盘里的东西，估计是中毒了，在win下删除不了，在linux下删除也是提示文件只读，咋处理？
<longshuang> cuihao: 哦，是双系统呀，
<cuihao> 嗯, arch+fedora
<ineed> Time
<longshuang> cuihao: 好用不？没用过
<longshuang> cuihao: 我是说arch
<cuihao> longshuang：我喜欢arch，不过新人用了会悲剧 = =
<cuihao> longshuang：很返璞归真的发行版
<longshuang> cuihao: 对硬件要求高不？
<longshuang> 有机会也想用一下
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 去 #fedora-zh我給你鏈接
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说, 通过形如x[i] < x[j]以及x[i] <= k[i], 对每个x[i]能在这2组不等式中迭代出形如x[i] <= y[i]的最小的y[i].
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 關於 UTC的
<cuihao> longshuang：最小安装的话，没有图形界面。破机器也可以
<cuihao> CyrusYzGTt：哦，谢谢，我搞定了
<longshuang> cuihao: 看起来不错
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: L 的估计是不准确的，有没有可能你选择一个 L 小的先飞，导致 L 大的那个出问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 哦，，不要就算了，，我睡覺去，，
<cuihao> CyrusYzGTt： :)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我不需要他估计究竟多准确啥的, 我只要证明那个充分必要条件
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 容易说明: 在去掉"排列"这个要求的情况下, 只要求x[i]都是整数, 我们可以取x[i] = L[i]并且满足两组不等式, 所以我叫他最优上界. 在定义L[i]的时候, 是没有规定x[i]是排列的, 然后我们给出充分必要条件, 是说 x[i]是排列 对应的对L[i]的刻画.
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 需要考虑清楚那个充分必要条件是正确的, 换句话说要清楚的证明.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 补充一下刚才两个证明的细节
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 二分图完全匹配
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/DUhZo.png
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lol
<Stifler> ren hao shao
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个也相当于 L 最大的最晚飞，只不过正过来做要用 L 的限制来满足 题目中顺序 的要求
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://blamcast.net/articles/bing-crash
<cuihao> 诶？fedora的MP3解码器包叫啥？Rhythmbox自己搜索不到
<nickchow> cuihao
<cuihao> ?
<nickchow> cuihao: 你的显卡驱动在fedora下有问题不
<cuihao> nickchow, 应该没有
<nickchow> cuihao: 你是什么显卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ??!!
<cuihao> Geforce 9600 GSO
<cuihao> GSO
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Bing那么松鸡？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 牛吧
<MeaCulpa> 就因为phpBB安全性有问题，就这样搞？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没啥，我也常拿google乱搜
<nickchow> cuihao: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 之前再之前的单位，我当着乙方的面用google搜出了他们做的系统的用户名密码列表，xls
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 问题是google乱搜不会把google搜裸了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..........
<MeaCulpa> roylez: bing是自曝，自曝，哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 网真慢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 完全翻墙，包括irssi
<MeaCulpa> Bing 不惜自曝以保全安全，可敬
<cuihao> 晕阿，yum执行什么命令都必须重新下载软件包信息吗
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 一贯来的作风
<cuihao> 就不带缓存的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 挺好，说不定微软那边有机器重启呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于装ubuntu的分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340233 想问一下各位装ubuntu11.04的时候根目录分了多少？ （/home不算在内，另分区） 统计信息: 发表于 由 龙潭斋 — 2011-08-02 13:28
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 从用户体验上说，在Bing上搜phpbb至多也就类似google上搜胡萝卜，不知道外国人受得了么，反正中国人是受得了的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 无所谓阿 只对中国来源应用此规则阿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但是 phpbb 我没看出G点在哪
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该怎么理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说这个条件等价于Hall定理?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我等凡人可能不能领悟到，也可能人家早就fix了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 难道是 bb => 宝宝？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我就纯粹从运算的角度上去理解.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么理解
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 无法理解怎么想到L的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只能证明他是对的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你怎么理解正确性
<metbsd> 有高手玩北电的交换机吗？？ 帮忙啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 充分性就是直接检验f[i]是否满足, 因为 L[i] < L[j] --> f[i] < f[j]
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> moriramar:  Language.Haskell.Interpreter 如何定时
<moriramar> 哎，還是Luxi Sans好看呀。
<MaskRay> .pf filterM (const [False,True]) [1..4]
<raybot> filterM (\ _ -> [False, True]) [1 .. 4]
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……您都看這麼多了？我自嘆不如，您另請高明吧……
<MaskRay> .pl filterM (const [False,True]) [1..4]
<raybot> filterM (const [False, True]) [1..4]
<metbsd> 有高手玩北电的交换机吗？？ 帮忙啊。。。
<moriramar> Language.Haskell 那的我連動都沒動。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 因为不要求排列，可以满足，要求排列只是相当于塞到前面的空档里？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 在弄 bot，这些库都不懂的
<tusooa> 大家说cn99的news能用了不
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……不會。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你看下 System.Timeout 有沒有你想要的。
<adfasf> 火狐6.0经常崩溃,大家有没有遇到?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 必要性就是如果存在排列, 设L[]中第x项为g[x], 则g[f[x]] = x, 由于单调性, L[g[1]] <= L[g[2]] <= ..., 我们考虑L[i] = L[g[f[i]] >= L[g[t]] >= x[g[t]], 其中t = 1, 2, ..., f[i]. 我们就得到L[i] >= x[g[t]], 并且注意到g[t]两两不等, 所以x[g[t]]两两不等, 所以L[i] >= f[i]
<tusooa> ☎
<tusooa> adfasf: 目前还是用的5
<MeaCulpa> adfasf: FF7, 8 有的版本会卡死...崩溃倒是没有
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不能让用户 eval 过长时间，所以超时就要掐掉
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 是fx吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第一问就解决了
<kkde0O> > timeout(1){sleep 2}
<tusooa> 像获取title的时候你给了个iso.还不累死
<^k^> kkde0O, Timeout
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哦，那 System.TimeOut 應該很有用。
<moriramar> 打錯，是Timeout
<kkde0O> > timeout(2){sleep 1} ; 'ok'
<adfasf> MeaCulpa,哪里有7,8呀?
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> Luxi Sans太好看了，哦受不鳥受不鳥受不鳥了……
<tusooa> Monaco
<^k^> kkde0O, ok
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> moriramar: pure 确实方便，不允许 IO 人家就没法攻击你了
<tusooa> `new
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哎，我就是看上這個了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第二问我是笨办法, 首先枚举每个点, 例如说现在在枚举1, 然后考虑k[1]更新后L[]是如何更新的? 先更新L[1] <- min(k[1], L[1]), 然后L[i] <- min(L[i], L[1] - d[i]), 其中d[i]表示i到1的最长路.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 二分枚举x, 用x更新L[1]和L[], 然后检查是否满足刚才给出的充分必要条件
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 复杂度是n * log(n) * n = n^2 * log(n), 排序我们使用计数排序.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果i到1不连通, d[i] = \infty
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 暂时没想到好办法
<kkde0O> `new |
<tusooa> ^k^: `new 懂不
<adam8157> moriramar: 感觉luxi有点刺眼...
<^k^> tusooa, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍥ 
<moriramar> 誰有推薦的GTK+2的黑藍色系或黑紫色系的風格？最好不要影响Firefox和LibreOffice背景色（手動改好麻煩）。
<tusooa> ^k^: 听不懂?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对不对
<tusooa> moriramar: 笨兔的主题不错的
<moriramar> adam8157: 還好吧，看着有點像蘋果的字體，而且感覺很溫柔的說。
<moriramar> tusooa: 哦，那個紅色的按鈕有點……我試過的說……
<adam8157> moriramar: 好多人用monaco的, 我dejavu路过
<nickchow> moriramar: 没有吧
<moriramar> nickchow: 什麼沒有？
<moriramar> adam8157: Monaco，我去看下，我記得多年之前用過。
<nickchow> moriramar: Luxi Sans 像苹果啊
<moriramar> nickchow: 有點那個意思，特別是X。我看到這個X的字型就一下喜歡上這個了。
<cjj> 请教：如何建立私有的apt服务器？
<moriramar> 無語了，Gentoo portage 中居然沒有Monaco
<calebot> cjj: 看你是要搞大型的还是小型的
<tusooa> cjj: 用ppa就行了
<calebot> cjj: 需要的软件源里都有
<adam8157> moriramar: 那个字体是apple的版权
<nickchow> moriramar: Lucida Sans
<moriramar> adam8157: 哦，這樣。我說呢，那不管了。
<cjj> 就是小型的。我这几天做了些测试，在局域网内搭拉个FTP服务器，使用dupload上传deb包老是报错
<moriramar> 話說，我沒讓推薦字體呀……
<cjj> can't create file.
<MaskRay> 23个 import 了。。
<moriramar> 歪樓歪太快了……
<moriramar> 等寬字體有一個問題，就是如果字體本身沒有加粗的信息的話，在Linux下會變的不等寬。
<moriramar> 加粗的和加粗的一样寬，不加粗和不加粗的一样寬。那gnome-terminal就悲劇了。
 * raybot 论坛新帖：KDE可以登录进不去桌面 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378618&goto=newpost
<cjj> 但是我使用filezilla上传就没问题。 因为dupload是专门为debian上传使用的，因此我不知道是否需要什么特殊的设置
<moriramar> 所以我也是盡量找有加粗的。
<cjj> any friends could give a hand?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 题解好像是O(mn), 说对O(n^2 * log(n) + mn)卡的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有人这样通过的。。
<calebot> cjj: 源不是单纯的 ftp
<calebot> cjj: 你的用途是啥?
<cjj> 目的是在局域网内搭建一个apt镜像服务器，可以把自己制作的deb包放在上面，供他人直接apt-get安装。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我不知道怎么优化, 还没考虑
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还没想出来
<calebot> cjj: 那不需要 dpload 啊
<calebot> cjj: 那不需要 dupload 啊
<kkde0O> s 源 | cj
<calebot> cjj: 只要弄个源的目录，里面更新 Packages 等几个文档就好了
<calebot> cjj: dpkg-scanpackages
<cjj> 使用dh_make和dpkg-buildpackage制作出来的deb包，有好几个文件，.dsc, .deb, diff
<calebot> cjj: dpkg-scanpackages 都支持
<cjj> 这个命令没试过
<cjj> 现在就是不知道这几个文件该如何部署在服务器上。
<kkde0O> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4276
<cjj> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=4276    请求的主题不存在
<adam8157> GNUdog: :)
<GNUdog> GNUdog, ~
<cjj> sorry, it's ok.
<adam8157> GNUdog: 看你那邮件, 透露着无奈啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 还好啊，没有什么能写的
<tusooa> cjj: 还是用ppa吧.简单.
<cjj> kkde0O: 首先感谢！ 看了一下，这里描述的操作我已经走过了一遍。我从sohu的镜像同步了一部分deb包到本地的服务器，然后设置/etc/apt/sources.list，全部指向本地服务器，然后apt-get updata; apt-get install xxxx。一切OK。
<tusooa> cjj: update
<cjj> 现在我的问题是：不明白镜像服务器上的文件结构，不知道该如何把自己制作的deb包加入进去
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 01:24:57)
<kkde0O> 自己的包要加入官方源? 只能把源代码提交给官方管理员才行. 除非用 ppa
<kkde0O> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<cjj> 对，政因为不能加入到官方源，所以想建自己本地的服务器。
<savr> on the high speed rail using the internet
<savr> pray for me!
<savr> to live!
<moriramar> savr: Well, we don't have choice...
<moriramar> savr: Keep sending messages here.
<savr> lol
<savr> okay
<savr> bloody rip off for the train
<savr> they only had first class
<savr> would have been a lot cheaper to fly first class
<savr> and I would have got there a lot quicker
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 22 20:24:22 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa> ^k^: ls
<^k^> tusooa, 谁是你最喜欢的科幻作家？  ㍦ 
<kkde0O> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.zh-cn.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian 新维护人员手册
<tusooa> ^k^: ub]
<^k^> tusooa, 尝试将在一个更具体的的情况下，。  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 恭喜了，終於跟linus的內核版本同步了v3.0-rc7
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 那个-7是发行版自己的版本号, 不是rc7啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 不過，我發現redhat Sat Jul 30 16:35:02 2011 +0200 這天推送了mm補丁，，而且被linus merge了
<euroford> 是稳定版
<tusooa> ^k^: ub], alias ^k^
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 这几天kernel一直在merge...各种merge
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..不要欺負我這個外行。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 0_o
<kkde0O> 0_O
<^k^> tusooa, 这是一个非常原始的思想。  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這次是關於內存的補丁，，建議打上
<tusooa> ^k^: 吾可以告诉你,这是你自己啊
<tusooa> ^k^
<^k^> tusooa, 感谢您的信息。  ㍦ 
<namoamitafo> 在有序链表上做search原来可以做到期望O(sqrt(n))
<tusooa> ^k^: 你,知道ub]不
<^k^> tusooa, 感谢您的信息。  ㍦ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 别一个劲感谢...知道ub]不
<^k^> tusooa, 不要提它。  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不過，我發現redhat Sat Jul 30 16:35:02 2011 +0200 這天推送了mm補丁，，而且被linus merge了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<tusooa> ^k^: 知道^k^不
<Pwnna> mm?
<^k^> tusooa, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 而且由於 gnome-shell出問題的，，我可恥的重啓了，，說什麼磁盤配額的問題。。
<Pwnna> ??
<Pwnna> 什么东西啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 就是內存的
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 然后呢？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: Gnome 3現在還是不推薦使用？
<kkde0O> 美媚补丁
<kkde0O> kk@ub3:~$ make love
<kkde0O> make: *** 没有规则可以创建目标“love”。 停止。
<moriramar> kkde0O: 你想要 FreeBSD 的 make love 效果嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不是，是我開機超過時間，，gnome-shell貌似不會自動釋放內存，導致的
<kkde0O> moriramar: 想啊
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 這也行？
<moriramar> kkde0O: 那個是好玩。make love \n make love, no war.
<kkde0O> no way ?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 對了，，你修改了bug報告沒，，
<Pwnna> 哦对啊
<Pwnna> 还差了什么？
<Pwnna> 网络慢。
<Pwnna> 这个宾馆的网络太差。
<kkde0O> 竟然住宾馆,有钱人
<Pwnna> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 是不是天上人間。。
<Pwnna> 。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 有多慢？ 有墙不？
<calebot> 有听说 gnome-shell 内存泄漏严重
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<calebot> 没想到这么严重
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 当然有墙。可能是60kb/s最高。
<calebot> 估计要 16G 才能跑 gnome-shell 了
<Pwnna> 我先在绝对没有。
<xrfang> 有11.10小白吗？我想问一下那个date/time applet无法显示日期的bug还在吗？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮忙想下
<calebot> 小白 != 小白鼠
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 还要写什么啊？
<xrfang> 嗯，正确
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 當然是我在設置 swappines前後的情況
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 想不出来
<Pwnna> o
<moriramar> kkde0O: 好像 Linux 下沒有安裝 BSD make 的吧？都不給好像……
<kkde0O> moriramar: 哦,那我自己写一个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 在刚才的思路下, 如果一个L, 例如L[1]变成了x, 是不是L[i] <- min(L[i], L[1] - d[i]), 其中d[i]表示i到1的最长路, 如果不存在d[i] <- -inf
<moriramar> kkde0O: 這麼蛋疼。
<metbsd> i want to scan two files and find out any patterns that matched betwen them, what software can do that?
<moriramar> kkde0O: 你看看有沒有 pmake 這個包，好像這個是，但我不確定。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我在 fedora下貌似有 libBSD的lib安裝，，就是不知道幹麼用的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你原来的kernel是什么啊/
<kkde0O> kk@ub3:~$ as pmake
<kkde0O> p   pmake                               - NetBSD make
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 現在是 2.6.40-4 之前是 2.6.38-35  都是 .fc15.x86_64
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那我不懂了。我水平很爛的。
<kkde0O> metbsd: grep --help
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我也不懂，，那就放棄這個問題，，留待90後，，&&之後解決
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 进-ot
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 修改了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看看
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 看看  地址，，?
<Pwnna> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40402
<lubotu2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 40402 in Other "Memory being cached and not released causing out_of_memory issue or high swap usage when memory is not used up" [Blocking,New]
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 难道你作为老外都不能享受免防火墙的待遇 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我还持有红色护照
<Pwnna> 老外都不能享受免强啊
<MaskRay> moriramar: 还是用 forkIO 创建线程，定时 killThread
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 你为何拿土共的护照？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃，感覺不太爽。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 为什么不呢。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 到哪里都不方便阿
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你去各种国家 签证都麻烦
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我到哪里都比较方便啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還可以，，如果加上，我的swap分區爲3.6G 就更好
<Pwnna> 10年美国签证
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還可以，，如果加上，我的swap分區爲3.6G 就更好
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Pwnna> 早说啊。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 怎么办到的？？
<Pwnna> 估计这个没太大关系。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我說了。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 加拿大的PR卡
<CyrusYzGTt> 昨晚說的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个不明白， 解释下？
<Pwnna> 有加拿大绿卡可以签10年美国签证啊
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 原来你说的红色是指枫叶卡阿
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 不是
<jyfl987> 加拿大为何去美国还要签证 太不给面子了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還有，系統只給我使用 15.6G 的內存也沒有寫上
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還有，系統只給我使用 15.6G 的內存也沒有寫上
<Pwnna> 我指的是红旗的红。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 還有，系統只給我使用 15.6G 的內存也沒有寫上
<jyfl987> 应该自由通行才对
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 这个是理所当然的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我知道了 土共护照 加拿大绿卡
<kkde0O> 自由通行到时候人太多怎么办
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 如果是枫叶红就不要签证了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 可是，你沒有寫
<Pwnna> 好像工作要签一个。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 说了你是16GB
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 其实你拿的也是土共的绿卡 你仔细看看自己的身份证 上面下着 中华人民共和国居民身份证 也就是永久居民卡嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 可是，我這裏顯示的是15.6G
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 必須寫上。發行版那個SMP是不同的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... >.>这个是理所当然的。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 必須寫上。發行版那個SMP(PAE)64bit是不同的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我没有身份证
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你写吧。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你还是土共国籍 怎么会没有呢
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 修改好了，我繼續看看，想想，，還差什麼
<Pwnna> 我也不清楚你的情况
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我的身份证是N/A
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我不會英文
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不能修改，
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额
<Pwnna> 只能够添加。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 加拿大是不是有永久工作签证？
<jyfl987> 我刚看到个移民网站说这个事
<ming_> ubuntu 10.04 安装显卡驱动后 开机画面模糊咋整阿？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 留学后上了大学（上英语不算）就可以工签。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我等不及留学了 还是找个工作 再读书
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 留学毕业 （研究生）有3年时间找工作
<Pwnna> 工作一年后申请移民。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这么长阿
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你想得太好了
<jyfl987> 是不是那3年里还拿政府失业金？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 别人不要你的。留学基本是保证有工作。
<Pwnna> 不能
<Pwnna> 因为你没有工作过。
<Pwnna> 除非你留学的时候工作了1年
<jyfl987> 那怎么活？
<jyfl987> 救济金？
<Pwnna> 自己掏钱。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 移民跟难。
<Pwnna> 更
<Pwnna> 移民一开是就要找工作。
<jyfl987> 我没钱  还是走劳务输出好了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没事的，你低收入。政府收你的税会退回来的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不行先打工。
<Pwnna> 咖啡店之类的
<Pwnna> ontario $10.25/hour
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不行 我还是找个技术工人的活干干
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我靠我现在写一个简单的网站都不止。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你那个静态的算什么网站 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 留学最好，否则别人不给你技术活干。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。$3000
<snoop_fy> 都想潜逃?
<jyfl987> 恩 埋头研究 88
<Pwnna> 哈
<snoop_fy> 小心被遣送回来
<jyfl987> 什么叫潜逃 这是明逃
<yw> 有模具或者机械行业里朋友吗?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哈
<Pwnna> snoop_fy: 我不回啊。
<Pwnna> 马上都是蓝色护照了。
<jyfl987> 加拿大人口密度跟 蒙古 是不是差不多的
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 我怎么知道。
<snoop_fy> Pwnna: 要真是遣送，那还由得你么，不然怎么叫"遣"。。。
<Pwnna> 反正好像1/km^2都不到。
<Pwnna> snoop_fy: 遣回加拿大。。
<snoop_fy> Pwnna: 你看人家赖兄
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那都不好非法移民吧 到哪里都是陌生人 一下子就认出来了
<jyfl987> snoop_fy: 遣送是不能遣送本国公民的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 再等等，抓狂中，vios装了几小时
<Pwnna> 遣回可以啊。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 遣回加拿大啊。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你愿意不？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走吧，活干不完的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: lol 愿意阿 最好遣回挪威 去住五星监狱
<Pwnna> 哈
<Pwnna> 加拿大直接bail你。
<jyfl987> 我看那人的余生要在 twitter 和 youtube上度过了
<jyfl987> 估计follower会很多 额
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 突然发现我的follower都达到了
<Pwnna> 115
<Pwnna> 哇lag
<jyfl987> 我这基本不follow人的 僵尸粉就不得了
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> follow me on twitter! @ultimatebuster
<jyfl987> 你果然有自恋倾向 可惜我要翻墙才能上 诶
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<Pwnna> 我看看在IRC里面有没有号召力。
<jyfl987> 我很想做一堆机器人账户来登录twitter
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 很简单的。
<Pwnna> 没有必要，倒是的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: twitter的新政可是禁止bot的 所以他们可以有理由直接封你账户阿
<Pwnna> 当然了
<jyfl987> 等我出去了我就干
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 完全是没事。
<MaskRay> .e take 10 $ fix ((0:).scanl(+)1)
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 研发点有意思的
<raybot> WontCompile [GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `e'"},GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `fix'"}]
<Pwnna> html5 game
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你懂什么 这个更有意思 可以研究 舆论引导 可以做社会学的实验
<Pwnna> bot?
<jyfl987> 可以做以诚设置
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你bot干嘛？
<jyfl987> 议程
<Pwnna> 。，
<MaskRay> .e take 10 $ fix ((0:).scanl(+)1)
<raybot> WontCompile [GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `e'"}]
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你学点媒介的知识 我再来跟你说 现在你不理解的
<MaskRay> .e    take 10 $ fix ((0:).scanl(+)1)
<raybot> [0,1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21,34]
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 或者你干脆去做一个flamewar bot
<jyfl987> Pwnna: flameware?
<Pwnna> ha
<MaskRay> .e mapM (const[1..3]) [1..2]
<raybot> [[1,1],[1,2],[1,3],[2,1],[2,2],[2,3],[3,1],[3,2],[3,3]]
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 在SMF上面做bot。我已经有post/reply的框架了。
<Pwnna> python的
<Pwnna> 一直没时间做。
<jyfl987> 额
<jyfl987> 不好 twitter最能引爆热点
<jyfl987> 必要时候还可以造假新闻 影响股市
<Pwnna> jyfl987: >.>
<Pwnna> 很难做的真啊。
<Pwnna> 如果你自己造假新闻的话就不是bot了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这里里面有 传播学里的一些原理在的 你搞个onion 那种网站是不行的 有twitter这种工具才是造谣最方便的
<Pwnna> onion
<jyfl987> 如果再配合 视频制作就更棒了
<Pwnna> 哈
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你那个已经不是CS了
<Pwnna> Media了。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我本科就是学media的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ....
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 怪不得
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ........
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 上次不是和你说过了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 刚想跟你打招呼
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 额
 * Guest60231 
<Pwnna>  
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 这好多天没来 主席都发话想你了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我还以为你去化疗了
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ..........
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 不是？ 难道是去打胎？
<savr> hey
<CyrusYzGTt> 你好
<savr> I am in first class on a high speed rail G train
<Pwnna> savr: was on that earlier
<Pwnna> savr: where are you headed?
<kkde0O> may the god be with you
<CyrusYzGTt> ..祝你平安。。。願你的信仰保佑你
<savr> and some guy came to sit next to me and someone else is sitting on the arm rest
<savr> Pwnna: zibo
<savr> looking for people in zibo
<Pwnna> Zibo?
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 咋不说话了 这几天去干啥了 怎么不给大家一个胶带
<Pwnna> lol where?
<adam8157> Pwnna: 淄博
<CyrusYzGTt> 淄博
<Pwnna> o
<jyfl987> zb
<Pwnna> G train are nice
<Pwnna> D trains don't have plugs, which is annoying
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 怎么了
<tusooa> ls
<Pwnna> savr: shitty signals, amirite
<Pwnna> i can't get their wifi to work
<Pwnna> had to use 3G
<savr> [07:39am] savr: Pwnna: do these people next to me have tickets you think? or are they standing passengers?
<savr> [07:40am] savr: Pwnna: 淄博
<savr> me neither
<savr> I am also using 3G
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 去 starbuck
<Pwnna> savr: they probably have tickets. but maybe standing
<savr> I can connect but no internet access
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> exactly
<Pwnna> idk their router vendor
<savr> wtf are they doing in first class?!
<jyfl987> 哦 对了 说wifi新标准出来了
<Pwnna> savr: uh. let's see. if you're a standing passenger, where would you go to find seats?
<jyfl987> 覆盖半径有60公里？
<savr> I'd buy a standing ticket next time
<savr> bloody hell!
<Pwnna> savr: though people may get on half way
<Pwnna> then you have to get up again.
<savr> so?!
<Pwnna> it's annoying
<Pwnna> you might have to stand for like 3/4 hours
<savr> its worth saving a ton of money
<savr> they are annoying me
<Pwnna> lol
<savr> with their uncivil behaviour
<Pwnna> savr: you're in china. don't expect much.
<savr> I had all my stuff on the next seat
<Pwnna> that's uncivil, savr :P
<Pwnna> did you buy that seat too?
<savr> Pwnna: they refused to sell me anything but first class
<savr> :(
<Pwnna> savr: well, it's summer. tickets are tight
<savr> and first class was empty until the last stop
<Pwnna> we had to resort to an 11PM plane to Luoyang at one point
<Pwnna> so..?
<Pwnna> someone wants to get on.. so what.
<savr> only me and another guy until the last stop
<pityonline> 一看一堆英文，还以为进错房间了……
<Pwnna> so?
<Pwnna> you're not suppose to take that seat anyway.
<savr> I'm just explaining why I had my stuff on the next seat
<Pwnna> so stop being hypocritical.
<savr> :P
<adam8157> pityonline: lol
<Pwnna> you hypocritical white people
<Pwnna> you make me lol
<savr> but why should have someone sitting on the armchair?
<Pwnna> why not.
<savr> making a lot of noise
<adam8157> jyfl987: 基站级别wifi...
<Pwnna> savr: tell them to shutup
<savr> I paid for FIRST class
<savr> their is suppose to be only 10-20 people in here
<Pwnna> savr: pay for the compartment room next time.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 比基站狠多了 基站哪里能达到60公里
<Pwnna> there*
<savr> :P
<savr> its cheaper and faster to fly
<Pwnna> fly, then.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 到时候你家架个这个 我们全帝都的人都可以在一个局域网里了
<savr> and safer
<Pwnna> savr: well do that. stop complaining.
<dotarch> 你们的ibus-pinyin在libreoffice里面可以光标跟随吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我家的电表招不住...
<Pwnna> savr: where are you from?
<savr> Pwnna: I plan on doing that on the way back
<savr> :P
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这种规模的局域网 完全可以爱好者自己组一个互联网了 脱离现有的网络
<savr> I only was asking a question
<Pwnna> savr: you're complaining pretty hardcore, i'm just saying
<jyfl987> adam8157: lol 加在地铁站边上 拿铁轨做天线
<adam8157> jyfl987: 厦门到台湾有多少公里?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看去哪里了 去金门的话不远
<Pwnna> jyfl987: lol
<SIDU> 有人研究 noSQL / MongoDB 没？需要技术探讨。
<savr> Pwnna: can I buy a standing ticket next time and sit in the sightseeing cabin next time?
<Pwnna> savr: no, the door is closed.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一看就是没学过无线电的人, 铁轨....接地, 损耗.......
<jyfl987> SIDU: 用mongodb 没什么深入的东西
<Pwnna> savr: we actually thought about buying the tickets to that cabin.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.04 的诸多问题！！！！！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340256 我启动防火墙Firestarter，但是在任务栏里却不显示。 找不到降低CPU频率的那个软件了。 我安装了ubuntu-tweak_0.5.14-1，但是却找不到程序。 谁能告诉我，这是咋回事？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2011-08-02 15:5 ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 地铁靠那个充电的 肯定有减损耗的装置
<Pwnna> savr: it's not _that_ much more expensive. thb
<SIDU> jyfl987: 大圣，见到您真高兴！
<Pwnna> tbh*
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<Pwnna> jyfl987: SQL那个东西很烦的
<microcai> jyfl987: hi
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 他说的是 mongodb 不是 sql
<SIDU> jyfl987: 粗粗看了下 mongoDB 还真没有什么的。不过那个东西思路对了，将来真的要放弃SQL
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我知道
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不过sql十个思路很好的东西 除了性能不行
<adam8157> microcai: Hi, 什么时候赴京?
<savr> Pwnna: they told me business = 550. First = 715. Sightseeing = 3000 and something
<jyfl987> SIDU: 我有个项目已经全mongodb了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: mongoDB可以深入的。
<jyfl987> microcai: 你什么时候来？
<Pwnna> savr: how far are you travelling?
<SIDU> jyfl987: 给我睹睹如何？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 他是cpp的 我不想深入 redis是c的 倒是可以深入下
<Pwnna> 哦。
<jyfl987> SIDU: 这个可不行 拿别人钱做开发的
<Pwnna> cpp...
<savr> Pwnna: about 1400km
<savr> the internet told me the prices will be a lot less :D
<Pwnna> savr: huh. makes sense. sightseeing is usually double first
<Pwnna> what the fuck
<savr> shanghai - beijing is cheaper
<Pwnna> business
<SIDU> jyfl987: mongoDB 据说海量DB，又快速，是这么说吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你是不是想在金门搞个基站 在厦门这边用？ 然后穿墙 哼哼
<adam8157> jyfl987: sort of
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哈。最后发现还是很慢。
<savr> Pwnna: 2x715 = 1430 not 3000+
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好idea
<Pwnna> savr: idk then.
<jyfl987> SIDU: 他可以自动分片 理论上确实存海量没问题 不过现代sql数据库不都可以海量么  快速是有代价的 他是把热数据放到内存里 mmap的 如果超过内存大小 会猛跌 所以你要做好索引 但是索引也有大小 如果你的索引都超过了内存大小 我不知道如何解决这个问题了
<Pwnna> savr: sightseeing is better if you travel les than 2 -3 hours
<Pwnna> savr: there's not THAT much to see after that time.
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你们可以在香港架 在深圳这边用 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 吾在廣府。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你说哪个慢？
<savr> I can't see outside because of the weather anyway
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 叫你装逼
<savr> it would be nice to sleep lying flat
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 新的wifi架到台湾穿强
<savr> but then jumping out of the window will be hard :P
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是裝13
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你不要忘了 下一代wifi的速率也很变态的
<adam8157> microcai: 说话
<jyfl987> microcai: 死了？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 台湾人那么多。。可能快吗？
<SIDU> jyfl987: 同意。MYSQL 在这个领域多年，怎么能输给这个小孩呢。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 架到韩国吧。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我只是说你这个peer到路由的速度 出口谁知道呢
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 很有可能將來是GiB級別的，，不過不會在天朝普遍就是
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 看看onion.
<Pwnna> onion router.
<Pwnna> TOR
<Pwnna> >.>
<jyfl987> SIDU: 看怎么玩了 mongo存web还是很爽的 尤其是需求多变的公司
<SIDU> jyfl987: 不过存到 file 里面倒是很好的。不需要数据库，应该是方向正确
 * raybot 论坛新帖：无法安装compiz http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378621&goto=newpost
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 最好的翻的方法：人翻出去。
<jyfl987> SIDU: mongo支持存文件进去的 不是mysql里的blob 而是gridfs级别的
 * adam8157 等微菜来了请客
<Pwnna> savr: ...
<savr> :P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 夏天来了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好像周三吧 你要请客？ 太好了
<SIDU> jyfl987: PHP 的内存极限是多少G，也就是说，一次性最多定义多少大的变量？
<Pwnna> savr: sleeper trains' beds are small. i think there may be other reasons other than conserving space.
<adam8157> jyfl987: 让微菜请
<Pwnna> SIDU: php >.>
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要不把帝都的都请来好了 到kfc点个薯条 一人两根
<adam8157> jyfl987: 让他知道帝都生活的不易
<savr> sleeper trains are like being in a prison cell
<jyfl987> SIDU: php好像没64bit的吧 那肯定是4G还是2G了
<Pwnna> 我去看看我的canvas了。
<Pwnna> savr: does the job well.
<Pwnna> savr: sleep a night, get to Beijing from Wuhan
<SIDU> jyfl987: PHP 一次性最多定义多少大的变量？最多多少个变量？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你请客吧 你都混几个月了 荷包肯定满了
<maya1> 猫叔
<calebot> 微菜最近没出没?
<jyfl987> SIDU: 不晓得 我几年没做php了 现在都搞python
<calebot> 感觉很久没看到微菜了
<SIDU> jyfl987: 哦。4G/2G 恩
<jyfl987> calebot: 刚才还跟我招呼了
<savr> I took cattle class on a K train once
<jyfl987> calebot: 还有柠檬也来了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 0_0
<maya1> 柠檬在那里~~
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 有個 jyfl987 叫喚你
<savr> it was horrible
<maya1> lemonhallllllllllllllllll
<Pwnna> savr: stop complaining about everything.
<Pwnna> savr: enjoy your motherland's railway system
<savr> Pwnna: I should note I am a stuck up business man who travels business class around the world
<SIDU> jyfl987: 小数据库，倒是马上走向  noSQL 比如 WEB login 等等。
<savr> I am not chinese
<Pwnna> savr: good for you. A real business man should be able to deal with all these problems
<Pwnna> wait
<lemonhall> maya1: .........
<Pwnna> A /real man/ should be able to deal with all this
<SIDU> jyfl987: 问题是单文件，读写矛盾是怎么解决呢？
<lemonhall> microcai: ....
<Pwnna> savr: stop being a pussy ;p
<maya1> 你可是来了。。。。。。。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 记得谁说你是大款来着, 花多少赚多少
<savr> who said I'm not dealing with it
<lemonhall> maya1: 泪。。。
<Pwnna> savr: i'm not complaining
<savr> I dealt with the guy kicking in my chair behind me
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 最近技术有何进展？
<maya1> lemonhall奔。。。。
<jyfl987> SIDU: nope 我觉得是相反 大数据库才需要走向nosql  nosql牺牲了一些约束特性 还有查询特性 换来的是速度 和 操作上的便利  你如果是小数据量  那还是sql好 当然 你玩熟了mongodb 你是不会想去回到sql的 除非真的需要
<savr> I had to deal with it three times so far
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你听他们扯淡 我上周日还因为没钱去 xwinx家里蹭饭来着了
<snoop_fy> 有没有用过android里面的soundpool播放过声音的?
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 没什么进展 学了下 scheme
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你住哪的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 南边
<adam8157> jyfl987: 具体点
<jyfl987> adam8157: 沿海赛洛城
<SIDU> jyfl987: 给个实例看看你是怎么用 mongoDB 芒果数据库 ？
<jyfl987> SIDU: 现在没空
<Pwnna> savr: o god, the horror.
<Pwnna> savr: i don't know how you survived
<SIDU> jyfl987: 好的。下次别忘记哈
<savr> lol
<SIDU> 看来 postgres , sqlite 都可以休息了。幸好我还没有花时间去研究。
<datou> 推荐部电影看看，前几天看了《源代码》，觉得不错
<SIDU> 过时太快
<jyfl987> SIDU: 你可以发个描述邮件给我 我有时间给你回复下 我的邮箱是 jyf1987 at gmail
 * adam8157 最近股票阴跌不止啊, 肝儿疼
<Pwnna> savr: while there are children dying from simple cold in Africa, I have to deal with a guy kicking my chair in first class. What the fuck is this.
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你还炒股 好有钱
<datou> 刚才看那个电影，看了半天看不下去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 赔的亲娘都不认识
<savr> anyway back to work
<SIDU> 并不是说 mysql 最好。意思是说，谁有那么多时间去 migrate
<savr> with the money I could have save by buying a standing ticket and sitting in first class
<savr> I could have sent you to Africa
<savr> to save the children
<Pwnna> savr: Exactly.
<Pwnna> So do some good while working, please.
<Pwnna> for the good of humanity.
<savr> I give a lot to charity
<savr> about 40% of my income every year
<Pwnna> good. keep it up
<SIDU> jyfl987: 最近有什么好玩的东东？
<Pwnna> SIDU: reddit.
<SIDU> Pwnna: 是什么？ URL = ？
<Pwnna> SIDU: O.O
<Pwnna> http://reddit.com
<Pwnna> lol
<^k^> ⇪ title: reddit: the front page of the internet
<SIDU> 哦
<Pwnna> 哈。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那干脆退市算了 把钱请我们吃个饭
<tusooa> ls
<SIDU> 是微博 ？
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> SIDU: ...
<jyfl987> SIDU: nosql最新的定义是 Not Only SQL
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 告诉 SIDU 大仙 reddit是什么
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 加上.com 自己访问不就知道了
<SIDU> Pwnna: 是什么 ？ 又像DIGG
<savr> Pwnna: can you find out for me how much a standing ticket from beijing to shanghai is?
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> savr: no. i'm working on my canvas.
<savr> :P
<jyfl987> redit我无所谓 关键是他们搞出了个redis :D
<Pwnna> savr: go find another chinese person you can oppress
<SIDU> 扫盲一下吧？我落后很多了。。
<Pwnna> ”Do you know any SQL?“ "No." "Good. Put 'Expert in NoSQL'."
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你太无情了 人家英语这么好 你还拒绝他
<savr> lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等几个月, 发个cash award什么的...
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你看看这位 savr 抱怨都是多么“痛苦”的事情啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 看成 crash award了 以为你还业余搞crack
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没那么牛
<savr> ...
<savr> I can read chinese.
<Pwnna> savr: i don't give a fuck. if you didn't realize already.
<SIDU> 真的？reddit = the front page of the web, 网址114 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> savr§ 早說嘛!-_-！
<SIDU> OK 明白了。
<jyfl987> SIDU: 差不多 不过我的114 是GR
<moriramar> savr: ?
<SIDU> DIGG 之类
<Pwnna> savr: 认为他是比中国人高一等的
<jyfl987> 从来不去其他老什子聚合
<Pwnna> 我目前支持ban savr
<moriramar> Pwnna: 什麼？
<SIDU> 好了。谁在研究数据存储？想了解大概
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦谁把我冰箱里的饮料扔了
<Pwnna> good
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你不覺得 savr 很萌嗎？
<adam8157> savr: 能看懂? 小盆宇这三个字呢? 神马呢?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 两瓶冰块呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 没法干活了
<SIDU> 数据加密，也感兴趣。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打扫卫生的那去吃了吧
<Pwnna> moriramar: 额。。找一个op ban掉算了
<jyfl987> 有个平台研究就好了
<SIDU> jyfl987: 饿
<moriramar> Pwnna: Ban 它做什麼……
<moriramar> adam8157: 人家走了……
<Pwnna> 这种鬼子不值得在中国待这。
<Pwnna> 着
<SIDU> jyfl987: 谁有好的加密技术，献宝看一个？
<nickchow> 明显不是鬼子
<jyfl987> SIDU: 我又不是cser 别问我 这个明显是 骂死可雷的事
<iGnome> http://news.163.com/11/0802/14/7AF66HO000012Q9L.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 王传涛：带有选择性和歧视性的收费都该叫停_网易新闻中心
<Pwnna> SIDU: 干脆作一个matrix encryption， 类似WWII
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 你不也是 怎么说起他了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 明顯你誤會人家了……
<Pwnna> moriramar: 上去读读。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我忽然想起来 savr 在上海 要开个公司招人而已
<iGnome> 选择性歧视性收费都应叫停
<moriramar> Pwnna: 人家也沒高人一等，人家只是個吐槽男而已。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 才看完……
<Pwnna> moriramar: 还是烦啊。
<SIDU> Pwnna: 速度也要快的那种。
<adam8157> iGnome: 听说帝都得办暂住证...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没那事  我住两年了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ... 然后要廉价招中国人。
<jyfl987> 没见过暂住证啥样子
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 没错
<SIDU> Pwnna: 数据存储与读取设计，推荐一个好的看看？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 靠，算了。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 帮助翻译一下专业名词。谢谢
<Pwnna> =p
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 什么？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你開大會的時候都沒出去吧
<Pwnna> moriramar: 反正我很讨厌像他那种人。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 什么大会？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ee，貌似你上次說 巡守天下，，動車就那樣了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你沒暫住證，帝都開大會不是要清人嗎？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 额。。不要你了
<Pwnna> SIDU: 你这两个不都需要吗。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我到覺得他說的有道理，1等艙還有人在公共場合搞那麼吵，還收那麼貴本來就搞笑。素質呀素質……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没那事
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我都不知道你要我翻译啥
<Pwnna> moriramar: 有道理我不反对，但是这个东西没办法的。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哦，果然是假的。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不是有个段子么? "为什么要办暂住证? 因为gov相信兜里人民币超过20元的人不会有安全问题"
<SIDU> Pwnna: ？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 数据存储与读取设计，推荐一个好的看看？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 清的是那种访民什么的
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个还真没推荐 你怎么想起来这个了
<SIDU> Pwnna: 哦。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: SIDU 提到的。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你如果有的话 不妨给我邮箱发一份
<Pwnna> 什么？
<SIDU> Pwnna: 想知道 mongoDB 存储原理是什么？
<Pwnna> SIDU: 我可以自己去看。
<jyfl987> SIDU: 去社区看文档 mongo的文档做得已经足够好了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我又买了罐diet coke
<Pwnna> 不是JSON进去吗。。
 * adam8157 不懂数据库, 你们好高科技啊都
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 是BSON
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哪儿一个是JSON？
<Pwnna> 我忘 了
<MeaCulpa> binary son?
<Pwnna> moriramar: 中国的平均素质还是需要提高。。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: bson类似于二进制存储的json 但是其实类型比json丰富点
<Pwnna> moriramar: 不过抱怨解决不了问题。特别是抱怨K车不行，然后来一句 I'm not chinese
<moriramar> Pwnna: 嗯。所以我一點也不覺得他有什麼的，當然我也不覺得踢他椅子的人怎麼樣了。我這人心態好了……
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你如果用mongo他那个javascript shell 来连数据库的话 在显示大整数的时候会看到很奇妙的东西的 呵呵
<Pwnna> bson
<Pwnna> wtf
<Pwnna> bson = json in a hex editor? xD
<CyrusYzGTt> 習慣就好，，唉。。是吧，，這是奇蹟，，至於你信不信，反正我信了
<Pwnna> moriramar: 其实主要是这句“I‘m not chinese” 和 “keep in mind I‘m a business man travelling in business class .... etc.” 实在是让我受不了。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 不過是個轉了世界小半圈人覺得這個地方是個神奇的土地。這樣的吐槽看太多了……
<Pwnna> 恩。
<Pwnna> 在ubuntu-cn里面实在没有必要有这种。
<Pwnna> >_>
<Pwnna> 那种是留在##4chan里面的。
 * CyrusYzGTt 天道無親，常與善人，，，
<moriramar> Pwnna: 本來就是，說白了，他意思就是國內到了有錢都買不到讓你舒服的東西。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ++
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我跟你说了 数据类型还有些出入的 诶 有时候我真怀疑你是不是cpu 转眼就忘记
<SIDU> 善人不怨人，贤人不生气，富人不占便宜，贵人不要脾气
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我肯定是CPU
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 天地以萬物為刍狗。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 一個理。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 咱们天朝人自己都不待见天朝 老外不待见不是很正常的么 你不要国外受了白鬼的气就带到国内来 这个影响可不好
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 是ultimatebuster研发的高级机器人。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，某某不仁，以人民爲芻狗
<moriramar> 呃……那個不是一個意思了……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ^
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我在国外不受白鬼的气。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你以为狗的境遇惨？ 现在狗狗可比人舒服多了
<Pwnna> moriramar: 舒服是一个主观的东西。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我喜歡字面的那個意思
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 但明显被孤立 你们那城市没华人 你又不喜欢跟华人扎堆
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: ……我也承認他是字面的意思，雖然我不喜歡……
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。我跟白人扎堆。。白人也有好的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 那個是 芻狗 是祭祀用的用什麼草製作的狗模型
<SIDU> Pwnna: 存储原理不问了。大概就那样。那么我其实想问的是：index 原理。mongoDB 有 index 吗？
<Pwnna> SIDU: ... 我哪里知道。。我有没有用过
<Pwnna> Mongo我看过而已。
<SIDU> Pwnna: 汉
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这样我就理解了 看来是我传统文化造诣不高阿
<Pwnna> SIDU: 你问 jyfl987 大神吧
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 第一次知道是這個解釋。你知道有誰的解釋是比較好的嗎？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 既然你提到 百人也有好的 说明你假设 白人默认是坏的 哼哼
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 就是出書的。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 默认是的。
<SIDU> jyfl987: 其实还是要高明白存储原理，不然怎么 index
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..崑崙帛書
<jyfl987> 我们这也一样 差不多
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 其实在国外，亚裔处于优势。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 還有 河上公的註解
 * calebot is 人性本恶党人
<iGnome> 混不好，就海龟。
<calebot> 人生来就是坏的
<SIDU> jyfl987: 你老弟即时出国去了？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 精辟
<adam8157> Pwnna: 米国? 怎么有优势了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，有時間看看。雖然看過王力老先生的古代漢語，不過他們都只給了一段，不過癮。但是理論很全我很喜歡。
<Pwnna> 当然了，厉害的白人还是厉害。
<jyfl987> SIDU: 我哪里有老弟？
<calebot> 小孩子说谎都不用人教的
<Pwnna> adam8157: 英语好肯定有优势。
<datou> 美国的枪枝让人害怕
<iGnome> calebot: 其实是人教的。
<jyfl987> calebot: 你要台归么？
<iGnome> lol
<Pwnna> datou: 别人有枪，你也来一把
<Pwnna> MAD
<SIDU> 台湾真是宝岛吗？怎么看不出来好在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 其實看 道家的道藏裏面就有，，分什麼七十二洞 上中下，，
<Pwnna> mutually assured destruction.
<calebot> 米国各州的因枪死亡率差很多的
<jyfl987> datou: 土共这不让买枪 结果良民买不了抢 罪犯还是买得到的 我觉得还不如美国
<SIDU> 天气闷热潮湿
<calebot> 去住枪亡少的州就好了
<iGnome> SIDU: 得不到的，就是宝贵
<Pwnna> SIDU: 世界上最大的航母
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 72这个数字好眼熟 想到了72个处女
<SIDU> 神解
<Pwnna> .
<calebot> SIDU: 宝岛是说天然环境好，现在已经被掴民党毁得差不多了
<datou> jyfl987: 美国每年死于枪击2万人
<iGnome> 别人的老婆，总是好的。 SIDU
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你呀，心要如止水。去刻像去吧你。
<Pwnna> datou: 死于车祸的呢？
<calebot> 台湾的天然环境确实好
<jyfl987> datou: 天朝也不少阿
<adam8157> datou: 你相信这个数据么?
<Pwnna> datou: 死于火灾的呢？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 我认识一个redis的高手
<jyfl987> datou: 公安局每次缴枪都缴那么多 你自己想想看
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是七十二洞天，三十六福地，，貌似是這樣，，我有點記錯了
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 淘宝的
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 哦 是 么？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 恩，博客上大量的源码解析
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 根據 三清的道統寫的
<Pwnna> datou: 最后发现死于车祸比死于枪支的几率高很多倍。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 72洞天  72天罡 72变 72个处女
<SIDU> iGnome: 你早上还硬得起来不？
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 阿里巴巴云的
 * adam8157 围观
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 额 你还跟淘宝的来往阿
<iGnome> 看情况
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 我是小公司。。。什么人都来往
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我忽然想起个新闻说 这次chinajoy 有个人冒充移动高管 搞了不少 showgirl 是不是你阿
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 那是两样公司呢
<SIDU> iGnome: 我们这些小童男还想了解一下呢
<calebot> 估计伊斯兰把 72洞天 理解为 72个洞 了
<moriramar> 誰有好的暗色系GTK+2和Metacity主題？能配的最好！謝謝謝謝謝謝謝謝謝謝
<iGnome> 你要是可以老换，肯定行。 SIDU lol
<SIDU> 然后考虑要不要步你后尘
<iGnome> 迟早步后尘的。。
<iGnome> 要不，你出国
<jyfl987> calebot: 如果是理解为72个洞的话 应该是24个处女才对阿
<SIDU> 哦。原来功能不变。情绪影响厉害？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是洞天福地，，是財法侶地的地，，
<iGnome> SIDU: 处男?
<calebot> jyfl987: 古人没那么多花样
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 说实话。。如果当年我大胆进网易。。。搞HR。。估计。。。SHOWGIRL。。都是我的了
<SIDU> 怎么这么问题？
<SIDU> 吓死人
<iGnome> 你才觉悟一点嘛
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 福地怎么个福法？ 自从我看了 吴闲云的 西游记未解之谜以后 你们这帮滥说词我都追究到底
<Pwnna> .
<jyfl987> calebot: 我看古人花样挺多的 现在流传的 还都是古人造出来的
<Pwnna> 怎么我一回来就是讲这个？
<Pwnna> o.O
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 你干嘛不去呢 要不现在去？
<calebot> jyfl987: 伊斯兰古人
<moriramar> jyfl987: 西游記就是個小說，不要太當真……
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 老了。。。。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 但是那个分析真不错
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你移民加国去泡白妞
<moriramar> savr: Disconnected?
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个还是算了吧 适配很重要
<Pwnna> moriramar: ?! wtf西游记不是真的。
<Pwnna> >.>
<iGnome> Pwnna: 说反了
<Pwnna> iGnome: 怎么说？
<savr> don't know
<savr> working
<iGnome> Pwnna	jyfl987: 你移民加国让白妞泡
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 你当西游记是真的？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,就是有靈氣，有靈物，有各種玄妙的貌似還有 先天/後天功德，或者是聖人以屋上法力搞的洞或者 獨立/半獨立的世界/空間
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不要那么literal
<Pwnna> jyfl987: .. 那你找个中国的2代。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 这个可以 做生意倒是没问题
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你搞了半天你還真以為真的有個猴子王有個猪悟能有個沙和尚陪老僧人去取經了？
<adam8157> iGnome: lol
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你能再搞笑些嗎？
<Pwnna> iGnome: 好啊。不过”适配很重要“
<iGnome> 你看，天天想做生意。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这个行 或者白妞想尝尝亚热带口味 我可以去自荐枕席
<Pwnna> moriramar: 可以。
<lemonhall> jyfl987: ...................
<CyrusYzGTt> s/屋/無/
<moriramar> Pwnna: ……好吧，我錯了。
<Pwnna> 。
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 几个月不见，你变化不大
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10 键盘输入不灵敏? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340260 打字时,明明按了某键却不上屏 尤其是输入快的情况下, 漏键会更严重 , windows下正常 大家有没有这种情况? 统计信息: 发表于 由 minyu — 2011-08-02 16:24
<Pwnna> 我现在也发现 jyfl987 很外国化 啊。
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我都25了 早定型了 怎么变化 难道你变了？
<calebot> 72福地 就是 72虚拟机
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 所以我才跟这里格格不入么
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你说过了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不过还是很literal
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那18层地狱怎么说？ vm on vm?
<SIDU> iGnome: 到底还要不要 ubuntu ?
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 我现在呆在30+的群里。。。。深感我很不成熟
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没关系，我跟你找啊。
 * microcai 刚刚出去了
<calebot> 福地和洞天是不同的虚拟机
<SIDU> iGnome: 你现在用什么了？
<iGnome> ？
<adam8157> microcai: 什么时候来帝都?
<iGnome> 1104
<moriramar> microcai: 把你之前用剩下的GTK+的風格推薦一下吧？
<jyfl987> lemonhall: 我一点问题都没有 我还有40多岁的朋友 叫我老弟的
<microcai> jyfl987: 还在老家等同志
<datou> 老外是不是不喜欢网站导航？国内导航网站倒是挺多的，hao123卖了5000万
<microcai> jyfl987: 还在老家等通知
<SIDU> iGnome: 想苹果一下了没？
<iGnome> .
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 把我一惊的
<Pwnna> datou: ... 什么东西。。
<adam8157> microcai: 等同志啊....基情四射
<moriramar> microcai: 對了，有個Skype的Hardened修正不知道你有沒有興趣放到gentoo-zh中？
<calebot> jyfl987: vm in vm (18层), 所以速度慢，受罚一天就像一千年
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 是女的老弟吧？
<datou> Pwnna: 网站导航，象hao123
<microcai> adam8157:  。。。 你个有钱人......
<lemonhall> jyfl987: 最近ofan,edsion他们常来么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你要是没有通知 不放考虑下果壳 我们领导似乎想要你
<Pwnna> datou: 没有。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是 接引和準提兩個 擾亂人族氣運的聖人搞的。，也有修羅族的 創始人搞的，，還有天道這個王八蛋
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不是 是男的 我们聊政治
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ..好的，没问题
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 确定啊？是不是变性的。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你的朋友估计都是格格不入的
<adam8157> microcai: 我现在负债30K
<iGnome> 变性的，还在女人堆里面混
<Pwnna> iGnome++
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ yum-build搞好沒？？我發現，我上次就是想說這個，，
<Pwnna> HA
<moriramar> adam8157: 買房了？
<jyfl987> calebot: 呵呵 其实是每一层的语法都比上层简单 结果到了底层去 随便干个什么事 都要写一堆代码 让人痛苦阿
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你是不是最近又开始看西游记了 ？
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你那果真mm多？
<jyfl987> calebot: 而且出了个小错 你要在百万bit里debug  lol
<adam8157> moriramar: 没
<Pwnna> iGnome: jyfl987 就是 mm 啊。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我不是对那个没兴趣么
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不是，我在看 洪荒追憶錄
<adam8157> moriramar: 被股票套牢了
<iGnome> Pwnna: lol
<jyfl987> iGnome: 还真不少 不过没有上家的漂亮 但是这家公司高学历的多
<datou> 我实在是觉得男女恋爱，虚荣占很大部分
<moriramar> adam8157: 散戶還炒股……
<Pwnna> iGnome: 没发现吧。
<calebot> jyfl987: 18层 估计就是机械码码农了
<jyfl987> lemonhall: ofan没见过了 edison天天来
<Pwnna> iGnome: 我也才刚刚意识到的。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你干嘛不买 RH 的期权？
<calebot> jyfl987: 连汇编都没得用
<iGnome> 已经被同化了？ Pwnna
<jyfl987> calebot: 我觉得应该是写微码了额
<moriramar> microcai: 有個 net-im/skype 的 Hardened 修正，你有興趣放到 gentoo-zh 中嗎？
<jyfl987> jrrp
<microcai> moriramar: ？
<microcai> moriramar: 最近在家里没 Gentoo 用啊
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 爲什麼，，我又不是肉身穿牆的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 没关系，我给你介绍白人男的。这边的白男愿意找想你这种中国的老婆啊。
<jyfl987> datou: 我觉得解决需求占第一位
<iGnome> 把微菜搞去，天天搞传销。
<moriramar> microcai: 你不是在管 gentoo-zh 嗎？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 这个我菊花受不了
<microcai> adam8157: 你干嘛不买 RH 的期权？
<moriramar> iGnome: 這你讓我加給你加1都不行了。
<jyfl987> 薇菜传销怕不行吧
<moriramar> jyfl987: 笑話。
<microcai> adam8157: 你不知道天朝炒股==赌博
<iGnome> ？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 其實那個 gentoo on fedora很好的，，不過就是跟fedora和我習慣的系統目錄有區別，，就不想用了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 他張1天嘴，這一半人都改OSS4了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... ...
<iGnome> moriramar: 这倒是
<adam8157> microcai: 买不到的. 知道啊
<Pwnna> 我想试试debian + freebsd kernel
<Pwnna> 有没有建议
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这有什么大不了的 linux用户怪人多呢 玩gentoo的不也是一个变 全部变么
<calebot> oss4 是阿龙的关系吧
<microcai> moriramar:  ... ...
 * adam8157 alsa-utils 出一堆问题的苦逼路过
<calebot> 因为阿龙写了教程
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 试试 hurd?
<microcai> moriramar: oss4 我也是被推销的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是嗎？
<Pwnna> debian + kfreeBSD
<datou> 大家有过厌倦自己的配偶没有，看习惯了，没感觉
 * calebot alsa-utils 没出问题的爽人路过
<moriramar> microcai: 後來你不也推銷 systemd 了嗎？
<calebot> datou: 买些 cosplay 服
<microcai> moriramar: systemd 我也是被推销的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<moriramar> microcai: 哎，你這麼能折騰，要是有折騰 dracut 就好了。可是你不用 initrd……
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian GNU/kFreeBSD
<calebot> systemd---------------------
<jyfl987> 等我那smartbook到手了 我看看 minix3 能不能跑
<moriramar> datou: 給你推薦些，比如1096的cos服。
<microcai> moriramar: 被 lennart  推销的systemd
<datou> moriramar: 还是自然点好
<moriramar> datou: 呃……
<calebot> datou: 女仆服有性趣么？
<moriramar> microcai: 你去看他的報告了？
<microcai> moriramar: video 的
<moriramar> microcai: ……
<datou> 大学生当中染发的很少，都是些低学历的人染发
<moriramar> datou: 別……
<moriramar> datou: 我們一本211 的有個人真染了個綠色的。
<adam8157> datou: 高学历的少白头也染
<datou> calebot: 没有，我发现我总是喜欢一些人，到了时间又换一个
<moriramar> datou: 我當時就噴了。
 * microcai 吸烟=没文化，染发=没文化。喝酒=没文化。
<moriramar> datou: 遠看就是綠帽子。
<Pwnna> 我有一位同学就染成绿色的
<adam8157> microcai: 你嫌我喝酒
<Pwnna> 曾经染成紫色
<Pwnna> 挺聪明的MM
<iGnome> 灭了微菜。又来一套理论了
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ... 喝酒多不好。戒了吧
<datou> 染发的都是丑人，考夸张来吸引目光
<moriramar> microcai: 染黑=有文化
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 紫色还不错
<adam8157> microcai: 我又不喝醉
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 她所有的颜色都染过了。
 * MeaCulpa 吸烟=性功能-- 染发==性功能-- 喝酒==性功能--
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 染成大便黄过么
<iGnome> 打牌的，才米文化
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 精辟
<Pwnna> jyfl987: ...有这个颜色吗。。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 深紫色的我也有點喜歡，低調但又有點出衆
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 她染那么多遍干嘛？ 有没有给脚趾甲上色 还有体毛
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你行吧……你能看點其它的嗎？
<datou> 一般人的大便都不是黄色的，一般都是褐色的，不过黄色的健康
<adam8157> ...
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 外国女的都剃掉
<jyfl987> datou: 但黄色的臭味浓
<Pwnna> 没有甲色
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 阴毛也t? 只听说腋毛t
<adam8157> 你们好重口
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我怎么会知道！
<datou> jyfl987: 优秀的大便是黄色的，不臭一般，大便臭的人一般身体都不好
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我倒是看到许多女的 手指甲 脚指甲上色的
<iGnome> Pwnna: 你应该知道嘛
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 那个没必要。
<Pwnna> iGnome: ..
<iGnome> 白混了
<Pwnna> 不过有就有。。
<moriramar> datou: 沒覺得，吃糖分吃的少的人大便都有點臭。
<moriramar> datou: 很正常的事。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: func (打牌, &性功能) {打牌=久坐++ 久坐==性功能-- }; call func(打牌 , 性功能); assert (性功能 < G_性功能)
<Pwnna> 为什么我们在讨论粪？！
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 有必要吗？！
<metbsd> 谁会调配switch?
<Pwnna> 。。
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不过确实很好看阿
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你这可以去发推
<moriramar> Pwnna: 有，這是健康問題。
<Pwnna> moriramar: ##health
<Pwnna> ##health-zh
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你一看就沒科學素養。
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> moriramar: 你是不是马上要讨论粪的湿度了？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 糞怎麼了？那不是你產生的的？
<iGnome> 肠道功能好的，大便才臭。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 沒測過，沒有發言權。
<moriramar> iGnome: ++
<jyfl987> microcai: 你联系那人了没？ 是不是来不了了
<Pwnna> moriramar: 长度？
<microcai> jyfl987: who ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有細菌的種類，，比例
<microcai> jyfl987:  HR 是我能联系就能联系的了的么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 叫你去那个人阿
<datou> 大便很重要的，每天都要吃和拉，搞好了大便，能长寿的
<microcai> jyfl987:  去guoke好了。
<Pwnna> moriramar: 你连这些都没测过怎么能说别人没有科学教养！？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 比起連談都不敢談的人，我的素質還是很高的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個外國的又來了，，
<moriramar> Pwnna: 而且我有自知之明，不會不懂裝懂。
<Pwnna> 额。。。随你了
<iGnome> 大便越臭的，吃得才越香。
<dotarch> 。。。
<iGnome> 估计有些人恶心去了
<moriramar> iGnome: 這個話有點歧義……
<iGnome> lol
<datou> iGnome: 大便臭不是好事，糖尿病人的大便恶臭
<adam8157> microcai: 去果壳做什么?
<iGnome> 有歧义，是好语法
<microcai> adam8157: 打杂
<jyfl987> microcai: 你别忽悠 xwinx阿 到时候他租房了 你来 guokr 怎么住
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 邪惡的神
<adam8157> microcai: 具体点
<Pwnna> moriramar: 恩。我装懂。
<Pwnna> moriramar: 还要记住，我是CPU ~ jyfl987
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 他不给力啊！
<moriramar> Pwnna: ……
<microcai> jyfl987: 到现在房子还没找到
<moriramar> Pwnna: 到你說“你裝懂”之前我都不認為你裝懂。
<adam8157> microcai: 我月底要搬走 换个地方住
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你說了之後，我只能說“你其實不懂我的”。
<microcai> adam8157: goukr 是 jyf1987给我的后备
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你為什麼不懂我呢……
<microcai> adam8157: 你住的不是很好么？
<Pwnna> moriramar: 我是CPU
<adam8157> microcai: 别的原因
<Pwnna> moriramar: 繁体是一个问题。
<microcai> adam8157: 我明白了。要换个地方和女朋友一起住啊
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你就是cpu 之前还怀疑你是内存 隔夜才忘 想不到现在是转头就忘
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我是CPU出來的。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 我說真的。
<adam8157> microcai: 自己, 孤家寡人现在
<jyfl987> microcai: 你以为房子好找 额
<metbsd> 怎么学cisco啊 MLGB
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 不好找啦
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 对啊。
 * adam8157 求个1800内, 带卫生间, 非隔板, 十号线知春里周围的房子....
<Pwnna> ....
<moriramar> adam8157: 呃，去找個大學宿舍吧……
<Pwnna> adam8157: 1800/天还是月？
<adam8157> Pwnna: mon
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你做梦吧
<moriramar> adam8157: 哦，那地方就沒了。
<roylez> adam8157: ... 1800，很有钱啊
<Pwnna> adam8157: 哦。天可以找到。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 出价很低么?
<moriramar> roylez: 主席（撲
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 帝都的行情啊, 你不懂
<adam8157> jyfl987: 知春里周边四站地铁的范围都行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哪里有这么便宜 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 又一个有钱人...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你现在一个月好多?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我那地方 没地铁 只有一路公交的 都要1k7 一个单间
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我跟另外一个同事合租 三个人 4k3
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没有卫生间?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 卫生间有 但是你在知春里租不到我们那种 因为我们那是新开发的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 是茅厕吗？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 悲剧啊
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那倒不是 不过黑灯瞎火的 卫生间门也管不起来
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 哦。半茅厕
<jyfl987> adam8157: 而且我们那名声不太好 说是有杀人绑架什么的 这样价格才掉下来的阿 你去后现代城看看 均价8k的
<Pwnna> ....
<microcai> roylez: adam8157 不过是拿出一天的工资来租房子
<palomino|working> =_=
<adam8157> jyfl987: 租还是卖
<adam8157> microcai: 哥哥, 我错了
<jyfl987> 当然我无所谓 我这个样子 别人一般把我当作防范对象
<Pwnna> jyfl987: LOL
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你真没常识  帝都有8k 卖的房子么
<Pwnna> jyfl987: pedo..
<adam8157> microcai: 主席知道的, 你唬不住他
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ... 你不是说工资保密么？ 敢情不止我一个人知道啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 他工资多少？ 悄悄的告诉我
<adam8157> microcai: 你也是大概知道
<adam8157> microcai: 他也是大概知道
<microcai> adam8157: 已经八九不离十了
<microcai> adam8157: 那只是基本工资
<jyfl987> adam8157: 看来你还有灰色收入 第二分职业什么的
<adam8157> microcai: 只有基本
<microcai> adam8157: 还有每年 10k+ 的福利。美元算的。
<microcai>  
<Yangtse> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bpt484jpj5jsx4j
<^k^> ⇪ title: gapps-gb-20110727-signed.zip
<jyfl987> microcai: 靠 10+美元福利？
<Yangtse> 求下载
<microcai> jyfl987: yes
<Yangtse> yangtsesu@gmail.com
<jyfl987> microcai: 诶 真不错
<adam8157> microcai: 哥哥, 你记错了吧
<Yangtse> 求穿越
<microcai> adam8157: 没记错
<jyfl987> 可以买好多服务器玩了
<adam8157> microcai: 2K 美元的学习基金而已...没福利啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 話題從大便到房子，跨度不算大，情理之中
<microcai> jyfl987: 其中最诱惑的就是每年给你 2000k 米刀买书钱。
<adam8157> microcai: 100的饭钱你都能记成1000, 你记错太多了
<roylez> adam8157: 好过我们这边啊...
<adam8157> microcai: 早知道什么都不告诉你了
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个果壳也有 不过是买后报销 一个月有100快报销书的
<microcai> adam8157:  goukr 也有啦。别谦虚了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 一天100刀饭钱？ 你们福利太好了
<roylez> jyfl987: ... 100块。。。能够攒一年买kindle吗？
<Yangtse> 求下载
<jyfl987> 不过我不想买 买书太麻烦 不如给冲点值到kindle 上
<jyfl987> roylez: 这个没得攒的
<adam8157> roylez: 那是那天我请微菜吃饭的 100人民币
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你们吃什么了 才100
<adam8157> jyfl987: 地质大学家乡菜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 三个菜, 两个他吃不了
<jyfl987> 哦 地质大学我去过
<kkde0O> 我吃饭就10元,一荤一素
<moriramar> kkde0O: 吃包子稀飯過活的路過。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 至少也得105阿 5块钱买个可乐嘛
<kkde0O> moriramar: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 104啦其实
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 你在什么地方 这么便宜？
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 浙江
<jyfl987> adam8157: 买小可乐 好抠门
<microcai> adam8157: 你怎么全给斗出来了
<moriramar> kkde0O: 那是便宜的了。
<adam8157> microcai: 废话, 不说这些, 都被你吹上天了, 说这些, 大家才知道我穷啊
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 我也在浙江呆过 哪里有这么便宜的 还两个菜
<microcai> adam8157: 我这么苦口婆心的帮你守住秘密，你全抖出来了
<kkde0O> 我要去吃了,饿了
<Yangtse> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bpt484jpj5jsx4j  求下载mail我是yangtsesu@gmail.com
<moriramar> kkde0O: 你一天幾頓呀……
<jyfl987> 我在杭州吃两个菜还不饱 结果刚来北京 照例点了两个菜 一个就给我撑死了 额
<moriramar> kkde0O: 餓了就吃的主……
<adam8157> roylez: 主席又傲娇
<jyfl987> moriramar: 少食多餐比较健康
<kkde0O> moriramar: 2 炖
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……又不是坐月子……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 是真的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 前提是要有生物鍾。平時不是5頓的一下這樣吃反而不好。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你天天5頓飯？
 * adam8157 哎, 租房租房啊, 愁死人
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我每天差不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们红毛在哪里上班呢？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 鄙視你，有錢人。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 吃两袋瓜子也算？
<roylez> adam8157: 每天去中介那里，特别是工作日下班后。休息日找房子的太多，所以好房子论不到你。工作日或许会碰上好的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 保福寺桥, 中关村南路2号, 融科资讯
<adam8157> roylez: 主席现在成家了, 买的豪宅?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那要不跟 薇菜 xwinx一起住呗  弄个大房子来
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  我当年在隔壁平房租的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 微菜带老婆
<jyfl987> 忽然想起来 主席是海龟 刚才 ee怎么说来着
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他俩在附近?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157:  无窗...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 咋？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当年多少钱?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是阿 xwinx也带老婆阿 lerosua也带嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我这个刚分手的岂不是自讨无趣
<roylez> adam8157: 就分了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有什么无趣的 我不是照样跟我同事夫妇一起租
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你和一個至少4年沒吃瓜子的人說你吃2袋，你還好意思說？？？
 * microcai http://gerainty.net 是哪个人的？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 1.5k
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无窗，有床，有网，厕所为蹲位
<moriramar> 奶奶的，^k^就欠打。kk才走就狂上了。
<microcai> adam8157: 你分手不 为了追北京女么
<jyfl987> jyfl987: moriramar:  我平均一天得吃一带 恰恰 308克的
<jyfl987> ^k^: 把你打成机型
<Pwnna> o.o
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<Pwnna> 发现如果 jyfl987 在讲话就没有好的。
<^k^> jyfl987, 我会根据周密。  ㍩ 
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 怎么会
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 只是大家在讲这类话题的时候 激起了我的聊天欲而已
<Pwnna> 你自己说吧。
<jyfl987> ^k^: 滚蛋
<Pwnna> 。。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 相傳蹲位看着惡心其實乾淨，而便器看着乾淨其實更臟？
<jyfl987> 我琢磨这机器人那laaaaaag严重
<^k^> jyfl987, 我不知道如果我能。  ㍩ 
<Pwnna> jyfl987: #inportb 天天讲你有兴趣的。
 * microcai 蹲位其实干净多了。没接触
<jyfl987> i dont know if can  你看 ^k^ 明显是把中文翻译成英文 送到某个英语ai那 然后把返回翻译回来的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 他们又不讲技术
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 讲。
<juncojet> 求助，为什么我sndstat 显示没有音频设备
<roylez> moriramar: 屎坑子哪里来的干净的
<moriramar> roylez: 參見microcai的。
<adam8157> microcai: 你房子组好了?
<moriramar> savr_: Seems your connection isn't very well.
<juncojet> alsa和oss都重装过也没有，怎么搞
<moriramar> juncojet: OSS幾呀？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那个频道是做什么的？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 社交？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我问你阿
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 什么都说吧。
<Pwnna> 技术到社交
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 他们都搞什么技术？
 * adam8157 找点吃的去, 饿了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 现在搞技术的都睡觉了
<Pwnna> 乱七八糟的都搞。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 现在变成你练英语的平台了
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 搞技术的应该是夜猫子阿
<microcai> geraint
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 现在米国东岸都5点了
<microcai> ????
<Pwnna> 夜猫子也才猫到2点
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 好吧
<microcai> adam8157: mi
<microcai> adam8157:  房子摆脱 xwinx  在找
<microcai> adam8157:  房子拜托 xwinx  在找
<adam8157> microcai: 他也有老婆?
<jyfl987> microcai: 他好像昨天请假去找了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他儿子都有了
<adam8157> jyfl987: xwinx也是果壳的?
<jyfl987> adam8157: redflag
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你都知道他请假
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我周日去蹭饭的时候他说的
<microcai> jyfl987:  omg .. 请假找房子？
<microcai> jyfl987: 对不起他了
<microcai> adam8157:
<microcai> adam8157:  有
<adam8157> microcai: 有什么?
<microcai> adam8157:  有老婆
<jyfl987> microcai: 恩 他就是喜欢偷懒
 * adam8157 哎, 想想都犯愁
<microcai> adam8157: 你也老大不小了。
<adam8157> microcai: so?
<microcai> adam8157: 赶紧的
<microcai> adam8157: rhe 你就要了吧
<adam8157> microcai: 准备出国的话, 还找什么找
<adam8157> microcai: 哥哥, 你能不能不乱讲啊
<adam8157> 我他妈要发火了啊
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<microcai> adam8157:  别. ....
<microcai> adam8157:  这里不是 fedora ....
<adam8157> microcai: 别乱讲话...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哈哈 这就是交了大嘴巴的好处 你还不如告诉我
<microcai> adam8157:  你 boss 不在的啦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 内牛满面
<adam8157> microcai: 但是这个频道潜伏好几个同事的
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这也是好事  不吃一堑 怎长一智
 * adam8157 求一个两三年后能跟我出国的妹纸...
<microcai> adam8157:  你都在这里拒绝了嘛。
<microcai> adam8157: 有啊
<adam8157> microcai: 我不是开玩笑哈, 不要乱讲话...疯了...
<microcai> adam8157:  去 THU 随便找，有的是
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那天有个姑娘问我 如果有个姑娘可以跟我出国 但是找不到工作要不要
<adam8157> microcai: thu是个什么?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要撒, 你个大款随便养
<microcai> adam8157: tsing hua university
<roylez> adam8157: tsinghua u?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 养不起
<adam8157> roylez: 你一直在旁观....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 装
<roylez> adam8157: 我在看戏
<jyfl987> adam8157: p
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * microcai 失陪了
<pityonline> ad
<pityonline> adam8157: 准备出国了？
<adam8157> pityonline: p哥公司还提供宿舍呢?
<adam8157> pityonline: 过几年嘛, 北京这个地儿不适合常待啊
<pityonline> adam8157: 是啊，对待员工比黑中介对客户还他妈狠
<adam8157> pityonline: 有宿舍你还埋怨...
<adam8157> pityonline: tenzu貌似周末在北京?
<pityonline> adam8157: 一次扣七个月的房租啊，工资一分钱也没有
<adam8157> pityonline: 没工资?
<pityonline> adam8157: 不知道啊，给他发短信他没回，这几天他正在老家旅游呢
<pityonline> adam8157: 都扣作房租了嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 出去了别忘记带我
<lerosua> jyfl987: 你是广撒网啊
 * adam8157 哎, 还得把西二旗这儿的房子转租出去, 太麻烦了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 废话 只要能出去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 也想出去啊?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 你没看我经常问移民的事
<adam8157> jyfl987: 澳洲175, 米国H1B or L1B
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 分别对应澳洲技术移民, 米国工作签证
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢加国 白澳次之 毛利人土地也不错 米国最后
<adam8157> jyfl987: 出去了别忘记带我啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以 互保呗
 * adam8157 等邪恶的人出现
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是你要去哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 米国, 其次澳洲
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那咱们交集只有白澳了 这个恐怕很难 我看加国去的途径还挺多的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 澳洲175技术移民好容易啊...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 加国怎么去?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 加国劳务输出都可以永久签证 额
<jyfl987> adam8157: 白澳最近收紧技术移民了 我领导就想去白澳
<adam8157> jyfl987: 加国也可以, 据说要不把英国国王做为元首了
<euroford> 觉得国内不好，可千万别当成出国的理由，除非你真的知道，出国确实适合你
<euroford> 很多的朋友，出去之后，就会后悔的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 白澳不也是 还搞过公投讨论独立的事
<euroford> 至少在国内还能当个P民，到了国外，你连P都不是
<jyfl987> euroford: 这里的人 出国好处是多多的 首先搞it 的累 出国了比较舒服 其次国外电子产品和宽带都便宜 对这里的人吸引力很大
<adam8157> jyfl987: 澳洲已经基本确定了, 就等伊丽莎白了, 所以喜欢澳洲多一点
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是吧 你喜欢白澳什么 白澳前几年还有海滩种族主义者搞屠杀
<adam8157> euroford: 哟, 全世界就我们p民最舒服?
<euroford> P民没有舒服的时候，到哪里都一样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你真是想不开 如果大家都想移民 政策会 更收紧， 他不想移民 不是更好 给你腾出名额来 这就像以前高考 我一向来赞同别人不去参加考试的 还有男的搞同性恋 我也赞同的 随你们去搞
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<euroford> 看看你们身边的外来人口，你就知道，你到国外之后的处境了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我就是不喜欢上头还有个"王", 所以澳洲定下来要废掉, 我就喜欢澳洲多一些了
<jyfl987> 我身边外来人口都是成功人士
<jyfl987> 我在帝都 这里都是外来人成功 额
<adam8157> euroford: 我过的不比北京人差
<euroford> BJ还是比较包容的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这有什么大不了的 是虚君的 还是加国好
<jyfl987> bj这么包容 bj人还好多移民不回来的 说明国外比bj还包容 lol
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我是一个理想主义者嘛, 不过加国估计也在等伊丽莎白了
<euroford> 到了国外，成功人士可就不会那么容易了
<jyfl987> 我一想到 50m宽带 和500快的笔记本 我就觉得应该要移民
<jyfl987> 其他都是浮云
<euroford> jyfl987: 出去了，你就知道了
<jyfl987> euroford: 恩 等我出去了再说
<adam8157> euroford: 你出去了?
<euroford> 是的
<jyfl987> euroford: 那你出去做啥的？
<euroford> IT
<jyfl987> java?
<euroford> 中国人在国外，只能干非常低级的IT工作
<jyfl987> 没关系 那边不搞超时加班
<adam8157> 大不了再回来嘛
<jyfl987> 何况老外那网络环境好 网络用户付费习惯也好 我可以业余自己创业搞网站
<euroford> 扶不起加班费， 倒是真的
<jyfl987> 不像国内
<euroford> 国内确实不人性
<jyfl987> 我所需的 国外都能满足我 除了老婆 其他都好
<jyfl987> 老外经常有那种1个人 两三个人的创业项目 内容也简单 专注于内容 把登录什么的用twitter facebook 这些你在中国都搞不起来
<adfasf> 外國女好阿
<euroford> jyfl987: 想你这种情况，现在说什么都没有用的，顺其自然吧
<jyfl987> 而且他们买个 vps挂起来也不过几百快 随便就可以搞起来了
<jyfl987> 最妙的是 你不怕创业失败
<moriramar> 哎呀，換了黑體做中文字體就是爽。
<jyfl987> 只要入籍了 政府总能保证你饿不死 不像天朝
<moriramar> 還是黑體做屏幕字體最好了。
<euroford> adfasf: 这到时出国的一个很重要的动机
<euroford> 我用微软雅黑
<euroford> WQY也不错的
<moriramar> euroford: 我用方正黑體。要是常州華文能多出些康熙字體的話我可能就用那個了。
<Pwnna> huh
<Pwnna> 方滨兴
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双显卡切换问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340272 viewtopic.php?f=42&t=340245 我在硬件区提了个问题，但是一直没有什么回应。在这里转贴下看看大家有什么建议。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bhunter — 2011-08-02 18:00
<moriramar> Pwnna: 那貨吃了他都怕拉肚子。
<alvin_rxg> wqy zen hei + simsun-b
<wuqian> hello～？
<Athrun> 有没用Gns3的，我的GNS3怎么不能和网卡桥接？
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 你冷死我了。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 都到哪了來了句這個。
<moriramar> 屏幕都刷了2屏了……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【求助】没有声音设备了…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340277 Screenshot-Sound Preferences.png 由于alsa对cmi8738声卡支持的缺陷，本来准备装oss的。但是安装后没声音设备，现在装回alsa也没有了 求助，怎么搞定 统计信息: 发表于 由 JuncoJet — 2011-08-02 18:35
<longshuang> 有谁能推荐几本学习blender的资料？
<lucifinil> 不容易啊，终于进对房间啦。有人在吗？
<lucifinil> 请教问题啊～～
<lucifinil> 不会都是挂机的吧。
<longshuang> 你又不说问题……
<lucifinil> 呃～～那偶得先看有米有人在啊。
<lucifinil> 偶按网上的方法在Fedora15上装了BCM4312的wl驱动，嗯，指示灯是亮了，但死活收不到信号啊～
<lucifinil> 换b43那个吧，不是说没有固件就是不可用～～都郁闷了我三天了。
<lucifinil> 偶用Ubuntu不用装驱动自己就连上了。有CentOS装了wl驱动就连上了。
<lucifinil> 为啥换到Fedora就这么废劲昵。
<naked89> 有大大在吗
<naked89> chk是什么东西
<lucifinil> 龙大，你人呢？
<euroford> lucifinil: fedora从来不用商业的东东
<euroford> 而ubuntu却支持
<lucifinil> 问题是偶装上驱动他都没反应啊～～～
<longshuang> 我没用过fedora
<euroford> 确实固件
<longshuang> 呵呵
<lucifinil> 偶按网上的方法在Fedora15上装了BCM4312的wl驱动，嗯，指示灯是亮了，但死活收不到信号啊～
<longshuang> 哥是debian党……
<euroford> 缺少估计
<euroford> 缺少固件
<lucifinil> 同一张无线网卡，我用Ubuntu和CentOS都能连上。
<lucifinil> 在CentOS上装驱动的过程跟Fedora是一样的，同一款驱动啊～～只不过打个补丁而已。
<euroford> lucifinil: 你把固件搬到fedora上，就OK了
<lucifinil> 我就是在一台电脑上先后装的三个系统。
<euroford> 每个系统都需要有固件的
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没有firmware会提示的
<euroford> 其实无线网卡，就是一个嵌入式计算机
<lucifinil> 大哥，同一台电脑啊，你说我缺啥固件了。
<euroford> namoamitafo: 那就是固件和驱动的版本不匹配了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不过, 也许提示了他还不知道==
<euroford> lucifinil: 是无线网卡的固件
<lucifinil> firware偶装了哇。
<euroford> 那就得看看驱动和固件的版本了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 啥SIO...
<lucifinil> SIO？
<lucifinil> 驱动没变呀，在CentOS上装了就能连上啊。
<namoamitafo> lucifinil: 设备名?
<namoamitafo> lucifinil: iwconfig
<lucifinil> BCM4312
<euroford> 内核版本不同，看看你这个驱动要求的内核版本，和wireless层的版本
<euroford> 有可能是fedora的内核太新了
<lucifinil> 官方最新的，旧版的都编译不了。
<namoamitafo> lucifinil: 我说ethX?
<euroford> 驱动支持fedora吗？
<lucifinil> 支持，上面有写在Fedora上怎么装。
<lucifinil> 装上后，WiFi的灯到是亮了，就是没网络信号。
<euroford> 有可能是无线管理层和驱动不匹配
<euroford> 既然厂家支持fedora，建议你还是去问厂家
<lucifinil> 那个汗啊～～
<lucifinil> 算了，我还是先在Ubuntu上混着吧，等待驱动更新。
<namoamitafo> lucifinil: /sbin/iwconfig
<lucifinil> 反正有线网也能上。
<lucifinil> 不好意思。偶现在米在Linux，进Win7了。
<lucifinil> 不知道这里还有人认识偶不，HOHO，好久米来了哈。
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我没搞懂bcm43xx为啥要自己装驱动
<namoamitafo> euroford: 内核树里面有的==
<namoamitafo> euroford: CONFIG_B43
<lucifinil> 因为Fedora不认识他。所以得自己装驱动。
<namoamitafo> This driver supports the new BCM43xx IEEE 802.11G devices,
<namoamitafo> lucifinil: 是你自己没modprobe
<euroford> namoamitafo: 好像是有驱动，没固件，妓不清了
<lucifinil> 有啊，偶都modprobe三天了。
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没固件只要装下固件就ok了, 自己去捣鼓啥驱动==
<lucifinil> 网上的资料从中文看到英文再从英文看到中文。～～眼睛都变圈圈了。
<euroford> 不能够啊，BCMxxx属于常见无线网卡啊
<euroford> dell最喜欢用了
<lucifinil> 我也不明白啊。偶在CentOS上装上驱动就能用了啊。
<euroford> wifi层很复杂，从固件，驱动，配置，和上层的管理，都得配套才行
<euroford> 如果OS里面有驱动，最好使用OS厂家提供的，一般都是经过测试的
<lucifinil> 难道是Fedora用的kernel太新了？
<wsgdlhy> 有多新？
<lucifinil> 忘了，38还是40来着。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu开机很慢的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340280 我装的是ubuntu，开机过程中进入图形界面的时候（就是屏幕变成红色的时候）就会很慢，半天才出来那个ubuntu下面加几个点的图像，再等半天之后才能进入登陆界面。输入密码后，又要等会才能进入。用dmesg查看发现有下面两句比较可疑。 [ 15.9205 ...
<wsgdlhy> BCM43xx无论哪个发行版一直都自己装驱动
<euroford> wsgdlhy: 你试试2.4内核的OS，看看驱动还能行吗？
<lucifinil> CentOS就可以，试过
<wsgdlhy> 呵，有新的不用，用旧的？
<lucifinil> CentOS 6.0 偶一下装了三个Linux，哈哈，就Fedora事情最多。
<euroford> lucifinil: 你在用centos几啊？
<wsgdlhy> 不过不是很简单的吗，点一下装上就行了
<euroford> lucifinil: centos 6用的是2.6内核
<lucifinil> 就这破无线我就郁闷三天了。
<wsgdlhy> 好旧
<wsgdlhy> 的内核
<lucifinil> Fedora也是2.6内核
<wsgdlhy> 现在都3.0了
<euroford> centos 3 好像是2.4内核的
<lucifinil> 我又没有3.0上装。
<wsgdlhy> b43-fwcutter
<lucifinil> 有装啊。
<wsgdlhy> 不是装上这个包就行了吗
<lucifinil> 现在是Fedora认出无线网卡来了，灯也亮了，就是收不到无线信号。
<wsgdlhy> 没用过Fedora，那就不清楚了
<chongwish> microcai: cai哥，在么？
<euroford> lucifinil: 你的dmesg有异常吗？
<lucifinil> 米事，咱有的是系统。Fedora无线不给力，偶用别的系统上呗，哇咔咔。
<lucifinil> 呃～～没看过～～
<lucifinil> 我换系统拷一份来哈。
 * adam8157_ 这个破网速阿
<lucifinil> 耶耶，偶又回来了。
<metbsd> 今天的nortel交换机玩不转啊
<metbsd> 怎么办啊
<metbsd> 没学过cisco
<lucifinil> 那个谁～～偶怎么把dmesg文件发你啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 fedora可以用 fpaste這個工具
<metbsd> 我用过
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求救，望各位大侠帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340282 昨天在不知道的情况下，运行了一个清理RAM终端命令，导致开机的时间长达三分钟，进入回复模式，停留在Loading initial ramdisk 的时间也很长。大家有谁知道要怎么做么？？？ 小弟万分感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luxiaoyong — 2011-08-02 19:43
<chongwish> microcai: cai哥，快出现啊~~~~~~
<sikao_lfs1> 哈哈,老k失踪中。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 哦，突然不带帽子了。我都有点不适应。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 老k突然不带帽子了，搞的我以为失踪，也有点不适应。
<namoamitafo> ^k^:
<^k^> namoamitafo, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦對，你是用 Fedora 的。你有 Dracut 的更多教程或者消息嗎？
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 帽子呢？
<^k^> alvin_rxg, 我们再次谈论？  ㍬ 
<centerpoint> snugglecat: 是我妹妹吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 沒有 ...一般都是
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 一般都是是什麼？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 就三個命令 ，去 #fedora-zh 我發個 fedora關於 dracut的wiki頁給你
<zhenbeiju> 我来了~~
<zhenbeiju> 没人?
<zhenbeiju> ^k^, 在不在?
<ubuntu____> heen
<ubuntu____> hey
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 在哪？  ㍬ 
<ubuntu____> 呵呵呵
<ubuntu____> 来看看这个怎么玩
<zhenbeiju> 恩
<ubuntu____> 昨天装了个ubuntu不怎么会用
<zhenbeiju> ^k^, 你在哪
<ubuntu____> 江苏
<zhenbeiju> 哦,慢慢就会用了,多看看帮助文档
<ubuntu____> 你呢
<zhenbeiju> 天津
<^k^> zhenbeiju, 我在加利福尼亚州的奥克兰，。  ㍬ 
<ubuntu____> 看来你是高手咯？
<ubuntu____> 哇塞
<ubuntu____> 你什么工作？
<zhenbeiju> 新手,,,,只是看过一点帮助文档
<ubuntu____> 我对linux还一点不懂
<zhenbeiju> 正在找工作  android方面的
<zhenbeiju> 呵呵  慢慢就好了
<ubuntu____> 现在很主流的系统
<ubuntu____> 我也装备换个安卓的手机呢
<woju> shell是设计来做什么的？
<woju> bash是设计来做什么的？
<ubuntu____> 不知道
<ubuntu____> 我也是新手
<zhenbeiju> 不知道..
<ubuntu____> 呵呵
<adfasf> ubuntu____: n900如何？
<fighterlyt> jrrp
<Kandu> woju: 兩個定義 A program that interprets sequences of text input as commands. It may operate on an input stream or it may interactively prompt and read commands from a terminal.  另一種情況的定義  The Shell Command Language Interpreter; a specific instance of a shell.
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 又开始用Swap了
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 卡卡卡～
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...今天關機了。。。我出街去了。。不過，，很鬱悶的就是 給linux的分區太少了
<woju> Kandu: 多谢回答！
<caleb-> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-app-devel-list/2011-August/date.html # 被小白入侵了
<^k^> ⇪ title: gtk-app-devel-list 2011-August Archive by Date
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈订阅多少列表啊。。。
<caleb-> happyaron: 都看 archiver
<happyaron> 哦
<caleb-> 前两天才乱入去回了问题
<adam8157> happyaron: 现在哪呢
<MaskRay`> 拜两伟大牛
<happyaron> adam8157: 家
<happyaron> MaskRay`: 嗯，拜 caleb- 和 adam8157
<happyaron> 我要拜三个，加上 MaskRay`
<adam8157> happyaron: 家是哪, 貌似tenzu这周末来帝都呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 吉林
<happyaron> adam8157: 没事，九月杀到天津去宰他
<CyrusYzGTt> 我拜四個 拜 caleb- 和 adam8157 MaskRay` happyaron
 * adam8157 我拜拜我自己, 求人不如求己啊
<centerpoint> snugglecat: ?
<tusooa> 拜见aronxu
<caleb-> http://prezi.com/fb8usf_fn9k8/bits-from-the-release-team/ # 很有意思的演示
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bits from the Release Team by Neil McGovern on Prezi
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 怎么会lag:8的
<happyaron> tusooa: 拜见tusooa
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> happyaron: 我覺得郵件列表這種東西很低效呀，什麼都對你寄，很討厭。雖然效果和論壇一樣，可論壇是存在人家服務器上的，列表是存在我自己機器上的郵件，就覺得自己機器被玷污了一样。
<moriramar> happyaron: 不是低效，是惡心。
<caleb-> moriramar: 没强迫你订啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 可訂一個就悲劇了。
<caleb-> moriramar: 而且有合并模式，一天只寄一封
<caleb-> moriramar: 可以订合并模式的，数量比 spam 少多了
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 但是论坛帖子操作不方便
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 我现在 rss feeds 也当 mail 收
<caleb-> mail 也可以不收到本机的嘛
<tusooa> iGoogle: 拜神 :em70
 * caleb- 列表只看 archiver
<caleb-> 遇到有兴趣的话题才加入讨论
<MaskRay`> moriramar: crond 收邮件，也省时间，就是伤硬盘
<caleb-> 信箱干静又整齐
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我重启了
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 我对 maildir mailbox 之类的效率很担忧
<caleb-> s/静/净/
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 哦，，
<moriramar> MaskRay`: IMAP 收郵件很不爽。
<tusooa> 自从用gnus就用nnml了
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 平时都在 /tmp 下做事的
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • ubuntu 11.04的假死问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340297 我是ubuntu 11.04系统，以前用libreoffice都没有问题，不知道是不是今天安装了sun-sdk和eclipse的关系，后来启动eclipse就会假死，然后重启之后启动就正常啦，可是现在启动libreoffice就会假死，每次都是这样，每次启动就会假死，不知道是什么问题，应 ...
<caleb-> MaskRay`: 在线浏览，不要收到本机
<moriramar> MaskRay`: ……
<caleb-> MaskRay`: 就不伤硬盘
<MaskRay`> caleb-: 在线操作不方便，在线 archiver 感觉很难受
<MaskRay`> caleb-: 那些 archiver 都很傻
<caleb-> 可以开个 gmail 专门用来看列表
<centerpoint> happyaron: 那个android的输入法,在哪里呀? 有deb吗?
<caleb-> 眼不见心不烦
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我看fcitx上也没相关说明啊
<savr> i bloody love china
<moriramar> savr: Are you being arrested or blackmailed?
<savr> a damn decent hotel that claims to be 5 stars that actually is 5 stars
<savr> I am in the Ramada Zibo
 * jyfl987 在看建党大爷
<savr> got a 20% discount + stay 2 night get one night free
<caleb-> jyfl987: 推荐看“钢的琴”
<savr> paying under 600 for three nights
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是建黨偉業！
<jyfl987> caleb-: 听说过
<moriramar> moriramar: 去自殺吧。
<savr> the hotel staff can actually speak some English!
<caleb-> moriramar: 自杀前先把 qb 转过来
<savr> however, the hotel manager is Italian.
 * moriramar 居然去和一個人說建黨偉業。
<caleb-> moriramar: 还有银行卡
<moriramar> savr: ....
<moriramar> caleb-: QB？我沒那玩意呀？
<savr> modern large room with motorized everything
<moriramar> savr: Have a good night...
<jyfl987> 忽然想起来 建党伟业这片子是个揭丑片阿 讲的是一伙小丑搞密谋活动 最终推翻了数千年来首次建立的民主共和国阿
<moriramar> caleb-: 你要QB做什麼？
<savr> don't think I'll sleep
<caleb-> 把妹啊
<savr> tooo much technology to play with
<savr> this is more than the hotels in shanghai and hong kong
<moriramar> caleb-: 什麼……要QB把妹？你瘋了？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你把什么妹？
<caleb-> 反正又不是我的 qb
<caleb-> 花起来不心疼
<moriramar> savr: Okay, okay...
<moriramar> caleb-: 確認一下，你說QB是說Incubator吧？
<caleb-> moriramar: Q币
<moriramar> caleb-: 我沒那玩意……
<microcai> chongwish: ?
<microcai> chongwish:  在了
<moriramar> caleb-: 還要不要說QB這樣模糊的話。去看看魔法少女小圓你會明白QB的可怕的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 他會讓你的頭被吃掉的。
<moriramar> caleb-: QB可是讓csslayer不爽了一陣呢。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 强暴？
<tusooa> er.
<moriramar> jyfl987: 沒有強暴內容。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 只是在你以為這是個溫柔的治愈片的時候一個人的頭被吃掉了。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 然後劇情就一直黑下去了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 钱包
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 錢包沒你和 caleb- 的事，不要妄想了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那这不算啥阿  杀出个黎明就是 前面是情色片 后面突然变成了僵尸吃人片
<happyaron> centerpoint: deb还没有
<happyaron> centerpoint: fcitx的hg仓库里已经有了
<happyaron> centerpoint: 编译全套最新的fcitx就能用了。我正在用这个给你打字。
<chongwish> microcai: cai哥，你终于在了，你貌似忘记更新osd-lyrics的ebuild了！！！
<moriramar> jyfl987: 情色片……
<sikao_lfs1> 今天真的很愉快，帮写游戏修改器gameconqueror的找到了bug，结果他居然很快修正了bug，但是没有打完整包给我，只让我去那个站点下载测试版本，我一看傻眼了，居然是svn的零星补丁。只好一通google.居然学会了svn的版本控制程序 下载程序的方法，太简单了！(最新的作者的完整程序和最新补丁集合体)                           剩下最后一个问题？我是不
<jyfl987> moriramar: 建议你在ooxx的时候看 等你快射的时候变成吃人片 瞬间就软掉 以后也有阴影了 不能再过性生活了 呵呵
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不，不，不，要是僵屍吃人那样的就好了。你有時間可以找下沙耶之歌那個游戲的信息，玩玩也不錯。那個和什麼寂靜嶺之類的不是一類。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 只是單純的讓你感到對生活的惡心和失望。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 話說龍騎士07的作品和他有點點像。
<moriramar> edison0354: 出來介紹下吧。
<edison0354> moriramar: ?
<savr> HOLY SHIT I'm getting 43mbps IN CHINA!?
<savr> dude I'm moving to zibo!
<jyfl987> savr: what?
<savr> internet access in the Ramada Zibo
<edison0354> jyfl987: 额，再说就把你麻美掉！
<moriramar> edison0354: 你看了？小圓？
<edison0354> moriramar: 我不看新房片
<moriramar> savr: Moving there is something different...
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我想看台湾人拍的建国大业
<caleb-> 除了土共谁想拍那种鸟片？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你又错了 台湾人的建国大业是民国
<moriramar> caleb-: 而且你還錯了，土共拍了，朝方也會拍的。
<caleb-> jyfl987: N年前就被拍烂了
<caleb-> 这种洗脑片小时候就看多了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 或者拍个 民国三十八年 这样的历史关头片
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦台灣那邊也拍類似的片子做洗腦宣傳用？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那废话么 kmt也是洗脑起家的
<caleb-> Kandu: 掴民党和共惨党是一家人啊
<caleb-> 瞧他俩现在亲的跟啥一样
<jyfl987> caleb-: 对 kmt也是马列式政党
<jyfl987> caleb-: 不过以你的感觉 kmt现在如何呢
<caleb-> kmt 除了添党的屁眼外，无所做为了
<caleb-> 党放个屁，kmt 都要用力吸气，大呼芬芳
<jyfl987> 老将要是能活到现在就好了 诶 现在反攻 是真的 大陆人民拥戴
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，要是台灣也獨裁到現在，我們也不會擁戴吧
<caleb-> 常凯申是杀人魔啊
<caleb-> 常凯申的儿子是屠刀
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那你就错了 华人到现在 都不是反对独裁 而是反对不给力的强力政府而已
<Kandu> jyfl987: 屁
<moriramar> KMT？
<RavenChan> edison0354, 为什么不看新房？
<moriramar> T是什麼？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你不要以为其他人都能和你这么想 没那个高度的
<caleb-> moriramar: T == 党
<edison0354> RavenChan: 画风
<caleb-> Kuo-Ming-Tang
<sikao_lfs1> 唉，中共胜利的原因是唯物主义给老百姓实惠，未来失败一定是搞唯心信仰洗脑那套。。。。我父母那代入党的工作好，但是基本的共产党的理论知识，基本都不懂，很奇怪。他们甚至很多人还是信拜菩萨的。
<RavenChan> edison0354, .............
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 所以说么 老百姓拥护他不是因为kmt独裁 而是他独裁却没有给什么实惠
<sikao_lfs1> 现实里中共现在失败就是搞唯心洗脑那套的。
<ilovezoe> 跟唯物论有关？
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 真實精神訴求都是和現在階段的人的物質訴求一致的。那些假大空的宣傳在我這站不住的。
<savr> moriramar: by there I mean into the hotel
<heroy> 话说，这里面的机器人怎么不鸟我
<alvin_rxg> 什么唯物论啊，都他妈金钱至上
<sikao_lfs1> 我给个帖子。你们看看当年抗日的时候，共产党是怎么搞减租减息的。而国民党也制定了那个政策，但是根本无法执行。
<moriramar> savr: ...
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 那和唯物論有什麼關系？
<sikao_lfs1> http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63206.html
<sikao_lfs1> 地主有经济优势啊，
<sikao_lfs1> 农民没有经济优势，跟现在很相近
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 不是，這和唯物論有什麼關系？
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 关键是共产党作为土匪政党可以分富人的财富给穷人 但是国民党作为政府却不能这么干阿
<sikao_lfs1> 那么如果做到农民和地主实力对比，然后能够执行减租减息呢？
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 這最多說明他那個政治經濟學是有效的，和唯物論有半毛錢關系呀？
<jyfl987> 其实很好玩的 当年共产党领导许多人出身富裕家庭 而国民党许多领导是出身穷人家庭的
<caleb-> 掴民党是资本家的党
<caleb-> 不过现在党也变成资本家的党了
<moriramar> ^k^: 祝你被夏洛特醬把頭吃掉。
<moriramar> caleb-: 黨都是資本家的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 無產了還有錢搞黨？
<caleb-> 党现在连党员的女儿都敢奸了
<^k^> moriramar, 我希望我能为你做。  ㍮ 
<caleb-> 还戴套的不算强奸
<caleb-> 强奸不叫强奸，叫强行买春
<sikao_lfs1> 算了，不聊了。我一聊就被帽子砍。你们还是慢慢现实中体会吧。
<sikao_lfs1> http://www.gyhj.com.cn/read-htm-tid-63206.html
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这算啥 副市长都能成维稳对象 信访局的 都要去上访
<jyfl987> 现在搞维稳 将来看他怎么乱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 洗个澡回来你们又开始谈这个了
<jyfl987> adam8157: ]
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 這種唬小孩的文章寫那麼復雜，反而和馬的理論不對口。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那咱们谈谈mips体系架构？
<moriramar> adam8157: 民怨呀……
<moriramar> adam8157: 我原來覺得blueghost說得太多了，現在感覺是現在的事太過了。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不咋懂...
<sikao_lfs1> moriramar: 但是中共历史上是这么成功的。理论这个东西是最指导者有意义，舆论只对小资有意义，
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你反对个p
 * adam8157 上小学的时候就顿悟的人, 现在不凑这个热闹了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么时候反对了啊?
<adam8157> jyfl987: mips挺好的啊
<sikao_lfs1> moriramar: 而实实在在的利益才是吸引人心的东西。马克思说过，思想一离开利益，就会变的可笑啊。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 又怎么啦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 可是你实践中确实玩arm的
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 哎……真心沒覺得。看看人家商鞅變法，那叫真的意義深遠。
<moriramar> snugglecat: 沒什麼。
<snugglecat> 我很久没反动言论了
<snugglecat> 躺着也中枪啊
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你是 blueghost 呀？
<snugglecat> 是啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你记错了吧, 上次跟你说之前嵌入式的平台是mips32, 从没弄过arm...
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我不知道，我有好些時間沒上
<nickchow> 不管反动不反动，这个社会是越来越动荡了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> moriramar, blueghost已经被 ben 了
<nickchow> 社会越动荡，表现之一就是地价房价飞涨
<moriramar> snugglecat: 真的假的？
<snugglecat> 真的
<sikao_lfs1> moriramar: 商鞅的东西，光所谓立信就行？按照古代的情况，你认为他法令能让多少范围知道？几个人看到有人搬木头的金？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 个人觉得mips比x86好
<Kandu> 好多了
<caleb-> x86 从来就不好，只是人类喜欢稳定兼容
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好5倍
<caleb-> wintel 纯粹是商业上的胜利
<moriramar> snugglecat: 怎麼被禁的？話說這個不算ban evasion嗎？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 主要是一开始总体性能不行 不能支持vm
<Kandu> 鄙視為了兼容不顧長遠利益的
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我這用 Pidgin 的，看不了設定。
<caleb-> 说 intel 拖慢电脑研发进程五年完全不为过
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：怎样找到指定目录（包括其子目录）下所有可执行文件的完整路径？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340307 我想删除一个目录下的所有可执行文件，目录结构如下： Code: ls -R .: dialog  hello  MainWindow  myhello  signal  size ./dialog: dialog  dialog.pro  finddialog.cpp  finddialog.h  main.cpp  Makefile  moc_finddialog.cpp ./hello:  ...
<caleb-> 写重生小说的就应该搞 risc
<snugglecat> moriramar, 我被ban的ip， 不过我重新连一次， 就可以上了。
<moriramar> snugglecat: 不會是被ff老大ban的吧？
<snugglecat> 不说了， 警察在呢
<jyfl987> caleb-: ff作为一个台湾老居然封禁这个 看来是kmt的
<snugglecat> 不是
<moriramar> snugglecat: 哎。
<caleb-> ff?
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我只是問，不要亂說……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 得罪人不好。
<adam8157_> jyfl987: 掉线了 刚跟我说话没?
<BGNotMe> 艾
<moriramar> Pidgin不能看聊天室的設定嗎？這個感覺有點奇怪。
<adam8157_> jrrp
<moriramar> caleb-: 現在買一個MIPS的電腦會是什麼結果？
<BGNotMe> xxx能够起来， 是因为yyy造成的。
<moriramar> BGNotMe: 你小心要悲劇。
<moriramar> 我也不說了。
<caleb-> moriramar: 只有有限的几个 OS 可用
<namoamitafo> .oicebot on
<moriramar> caleb-: OS不太在意，在意的是機器不會太悲劇吧？
<namoamitafo> Oicebot不发声了, ok
<caleb-> moriramar: 能跑 gnome / kde
<BGNotMe> 如果yyy当时也像现在xxx那样禁止zzz，禁止ccc。 就不会起来了
<BGNotMe> 好了不说了
<caleb-> moriramar: 悲不悲剧就看你想做啥了
<moriramar> caleb-: 正常使用？上網、聊天、寫論文、寫程式？
<caleb-> iphone4 性能都超越 cray1 了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你买个mips也能跑东西
<caleb-> cray1 当年可是最猛的超级电脑
<caleb-> 现在带一台 iphone4 穿越回去，就是随身携带超级电脑了
<caleb-> 电源还都兼容的
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 真是这样。。。
<caleb-> moriramar: 上網、聊天、寫論文、寫程式？ mips 都行啊
 * adam8157_ 龙芯不就是mips么
<jyfl987> moriramar: 君正出个了平板用的芯片 1Ghz 很爽的 有android 3.0支持
<moriramar> caleb-: 速度和現在的主流機器比呢？
<caleb-> moriramar: 你说的那些用途都够快了
<moriramar> caleb-: 如果除游戲外沒什麼劣勢的話我再有機會出去的話一定買個。
<caleb-> moriramar: 买个龙芯就好啦
<moriramar> caleb-: 夠快不會是說還是比不上現在主流機器吧……
<happyaron> jyfl987: 功耗如何
<caleb-> moriramar: debian 正式支持龙芯的
<jyfl987> moriramar: 呵呵  游戏没问题的 你要知道 有些游戏主机就是mips的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 於是可以很容易的玩模擬器
<jyfl987> happyaron: mips功耗比arm还猛5倍
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦，那为啥mips没有arm火呢
<adam8157_> mipsè´µ
<caleb-> 兼容性吧
<happyaron> 哦
<caleb-> arm 人人可做
<moriramar> caleb-: 我用 Gentoo 吧，好說有個老大在那我很安心。
<caleb-> VHS 比 beta 差，结果比 beta 火
<jyfl987> happyaron: 一开始arm也是惨兮兮的 并不如mip混得好 但是arm榜上了工业大佬
<caleb-> 因为 sony 只肯自己玩，不给别人玩
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哦
<savr> when is china unicom going to get the samsung galaxy s2?
<caleb-> arm 记得是 debian 第三大 arch
<savr> something tells me it will be another 4 months
<caleb-> powerpc 啥的都要靠边站
<jyfl987> arm好像是榜上了nokia
<savr> and it will be priced as if it just came out
<jyfl987> 出货量上去了 就不得了
<jyfl987> 后来就被苹果扶了一把
<happyaron> jyfl987: 谁扶mips一把呢，让cisco来？
<jyfl987> 而且mips曾经风光过 那时候是走高端路线 arm走底端路线 但是intel走高端 把mips给挤走了 底端 那时候intel根本做不了
<jyfl987> happyaron: mips是软核授权的 不用担心他会死
<happyaron> jyfl987: 但是用得少开发人员就挣不到钱
<moriramar> 說得太高端了，要是有一些不錯的入門材料就好了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 其实 跟风不一定好 cobol 不行 可是他的程序员现在贵得狠
<happyaron> jyfl987: mips程序员贵吗
<jyfl987> happyaron: 赚不赚到钱是个市场问题
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那是因为人少
<caleb-> jyfl987: 贵可是职缺没几个
<jyfl987> happyaron: 看你干什么了 你如果去给broadcom开发高性能的网络路由器的东西 赚钱不比我们这些人少  另外 现代许多开发人员都在转向脚本 下面不是太重要了
<caleb-> 语言基本都跨平台了，用 mips / arm 基本是商业考量了
<caleb-> m$ 都支持 arm 了, mips 谁在用啊？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 好比google用python/cpp/java做东西 为了省电 他下面的900k服务器都转到arm 只要vm移植得好 没什么大问题的
<happyaron> mips 平台上的软件性能低下得不得了，反正我做东西可能很难考虑用。
<happyaron> en
<jyfl987> caleb-: 路由用mips多 我感觉其实arm也不稳 如果intel赞助科学家搞出微型核电池 那就笑到最后了
<happyaron> jyfl987: mips 上软件性能太低了。
<caleb-> 兼容性万岁，现在 cpu 的影响明显变小了
<caleb-> 都 软件化/虚拟化 了
<caleb-> 用云端就不用管用啥 cpu 了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 超级计算机现在都只能用o32 abi，这性能损失得有多严重啊。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那是因为没有优化 mips是 流水线执行的 比如 我一次取4个指令 这四个指令 第一个是取一个内存地址 第2个使用这个值  这个在mips上是行不通的 非要等一个两个周期以后才可以 所以编译器会给你那两个指令之间填充许多空指令 让他走过一个周期 这样效率就低下来了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 问题是搞了这么多年，n32 一直都是做出来但很少用，n64没人做。实际做的只有o32。
<caleb-> 如果搞个 mips 的 android / chrome OS, 用户基本不会在意啥 cpu
<jyfl987> caleb-: 已经有拉 今年10月以后估计市面上就看到了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 现在20个mips的核心，性能也不见得比一个四核心的intel cpu好。
<happyaron> 价格和功耗优势似乎就没剩啥了。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 但耗电不如那个四核的阿
<happyaron> 软件层太不给力，浪费了迎接。
<happyaron> 浪费了硬件
<jyfl987> happyaron: 而且你要知道 前一阵还有个100核心的mips呢
<happyaron> jyfl987: 低压版 intel
<caleb-> 多核没啥用啊，软件跟不上
<moriramar> happyaron: 那軟件層重點是工具鏈的問題嗎？
<jyfl987> happyaron: 吞吐量超级狠 不过貌似路由用得上 其他的我想 可能云主机用得上 数据库主机也有可能用得上 一般个人电脑不一定用得上
<caleb-> 100 核有 96 核都在闲置
<happyaron> jyfl987: 要比那么多核心的话，就不跟intel玩了，跟ibm比超算似乎mips和arm都没那本事。
<happyaron> moriramar: 嗯
<jyfl987> caleb-: 路由用得上 那种高级路由 那些核心都用得起来的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 可是那些技术全球也就几个公司能真正用起来。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 能发挥出mips硬件的一部分潜力。
<jyfl987> happyaron: mips设计cpu的 都是拿来做教程
<happyaron> jyfl987: 这说明不了问题。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 以前 sgi做的图形工作站是mips的 呵呵 你我都没碰上那个时代而已
<happyaron> jyfl987: 设计好，但是软件不给力，就是白设计。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我觉得还是发力移植几个脚本语言的vm比较好 这样软件可以大量地来
<happyaron> jyfl987: o32 -> n32 就可以提高 30% 性能，但是多少年了都没有走入大规模应用。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这个有什么办法 用户烂 你能怎么办 你看微软自己都终结不了 xp
<happyaron> 64位cpu在n32 abi下似乎只能认2GiB内存，这个也太残了一点。
<happyaron> jyfl987: os vendor们没有动力做。
<happyaron> jyfl987: n32技术是成熟的
<caleb-> xp 最近刚降到 < 50%
<caleb-> 不过 ie6 都还一狗票人用…
<happyaron> lol
<iGoogle> 哈皮最近研究啥去了
<jyfl987> happyaron: 你说的n32是一种硬件技术么？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 研究吃，研究电影。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 一种ABI
<jyfl987> happyaron: 改硬件技术 是需要好多钱的嘛 市场行为
<happyaron> jyfl987: 哥，就是工具链上改。
<jyfl987> abi的话 那就是兼容问题拉 连x86都不能改 还改什么 abi
<iGoogle> 不是这行的，研究这些没用嘛
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 老机子不可能xp -> 7的
<moriramar> 最後結論又成了，人類總是賤的，先進的人總是被外行的人拖腿？
<caleb-> moriramar: 正解
<happyaron> jyfl987: 现在o32支持的软件也不多，n32支持的软件也不多，所以改不改其实没啥损害。
<caleb-> moriramar: 哥白尼都被火刑了
<moriramar> caleb-: 反正我看轉基因看出來這個。感覺到哪都有這樣的事。
<sikao_lfs1> 恩,我看主要是盗版弄的。实际上一个单纯的winxp根本就什么都干不了。要装太多的软件才能满足应用。什么压缩，flash,各种解码，等等。               另外这也是微软的弱项了。他绑架别人，现在不得不背历史包袱，也得被别人绑架。
<happyaron> jyfl987: arm的工具链现在有专门的项目天天折腾，也没见哪个os vendor说你们天天折腾兼容性不好我不玩了。
 * caleb- is 反转基因党人
<iGoogle> 支持吧 caleb- 转了。
<tusooa> .
<sikao_lfs1> moriramar: 其实还可以看成是这些产品不公有制闹的。自由软件搞公有制，自然发展快。
<moriramar> caleb-: 以前人都說“是金子都會發光”，現在感覺是都會發血光。
<iGoogle> 哈皮，应该研究些生理知识了阿
<happyaron> iGoogle: 以前对吃研究太少了，电影也看得太少了，所以要补习补习。
<sikao_lfs1> moriramar: 各派利益非常难调和。
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: ……
<namoamitafo> sikao_lfs1: 公有制哪里有活力啊
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: 自由软件发展不快的
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 你怎麼會想到那個的……
<caleb-> 这年头，酒香也怕巷子深啊
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: 还是商业有推动力。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 没关系的 普通用户 有一点好 只看软件  不管你怎么折腾 所以要靠游戏发力 争取吃内存16G以上 这样不由得他们不买64bit cpu
<happyaron> iGoogle: 额
<caleb-> 好东西被埋没的海了去
<iGoogle> happyaron: 多共享点片子。
<moriramar> caleb-: 沒，我到覺得是人怕出名猪怕壯。
<jyfl987> 额 我是支持转基因的 打倒台湾老
<happyaron> jyfl987: o32 abi 支持多少内存我不知道，n32 abi用在64位的mips机器上，最大支持2G内存。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 据说有补丁支持到4g
<moriramar> caleb-: 真沒想到還真有反轉基因黨的。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 主要是如果转了。台湾农业就没了。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 转基因是美帝邪恶公司控制的
<moriramar> caleb-: 不過我不知道別人，我自己做藥粉我自己是敢吸的說。
<moriramar> caleb-: ……
<iGoogle> 买很贵的那些水果
<caleb-> 反对转基因的很多啊
<iGoogle> moriramar: .. 药粉？
<moriramar> iGoogle: 我原來學藥的。
<caleb-> 只有国内支持转基因的多
<iGoogle> 。。
<moriramar> caleb-: 呃。
<caleb-> 国内比较奇怪
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 农业生产早晚要完蛋 技术肯定最终是要向终极用户流向的 我预计将来纳米工厂出来以后 连intel都要破产 arm这种出设计的倒是没问题
<happyaron> caleb-: 没转基因或许我等已经没有饭吃了。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那你反对的是被人控制的转基因嘛 如果技术公开 你反对么？
<happyaron> jyfl987: intel 不是说要做arm的板子么。
<caleb-> 可见党的洗脑成功
<adam8157_> :shock:
<caleb-> 党说转基因好，大家都说好
<iGoogle> jyfl987 可是一直反党的。别乱说
<caleb-> 要知道欧米多的是反对转基因的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 美国不也有法令禁止标明是否转基因么
<happyaron> caleb-: 我有同鞋的家长在美帝搞转基因研究的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 我不反對這個技術。像什麼雜交什麼的都支持。我也考慮國家安全。但是像那些拿着“xxx致精液不正常”或者“xxx致癌”之類的沒任何確證的信息來搞技術向的很惡心。
<moriramar> caleb-: 特別是由此就推廣到一切轉基因都會帶來世界末日的，神邏輯。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我是觉得那帮反对转基因的人就跟反对过新生活的人一样 根本没有意义 人类是要进步的 生活方式也是要进步的 就跟几百万年前类人猿下地一样 一开始可能好处并没有显示出来 但是进化的好处总是会显示的
<caleb-> 产量大主要是 肥料/农药/机械 的胜利, 转基因没啥贡献的
<iGoogle> 没成熟
<iGoogle> 哪里就有贡献了哦
<moriramar> jyfl987: 看什麼原因，因為美國xxx的我不太反對。國內自己應該掌握這個技術。至於什麼世界末日論，嘖嘖。
<iGoogle> 成熟了，每天转一个bot出来。
<caleb-> 农业要靠金坷垃
<moriramar> caleb-: 金坷垃++
<moriramar> 金坷垃就是原子彈。
<iGoogle> 新加坡都不要土了
<iGoogle> happyaron:
<jyfl987> moriramar: 现在市面上许多反对转基因的就跟绿色和平组织一样的 理由根本就很无聊的 唯一有点料的是说 转基因改变自然摄食 可能从长期来看会对人类进化产生不利影响 就这个有点谱
<sikao_lfs1> 希望农业有一天变成一个，工厂都能造粮食才行。。。。。其实有例子，古代衣服是靠农业产，后来石油工业 提炼，就出工业衣服了。虽然现在还有农业棉花，麻，（蚕丝？）这些衣服
<caleb-> 主要是咱对基因都还没搞明白，就开始乱搞了
<jyfl987> 对 我是很欣赏家庭工厂的
<sikao_lfs1> 但是主要靠工业产衣服了。
<jyfl987> 可以用纳米工厂造处理器 蛋白质什么的
<caleb-> 人类基因谱里都被霉浆菌的基因污染了
<caleb-> 先把基因搞明白了再搞转基因不迟
<moriramar> jyfl987: 反對，對人類進化也不會有不利影響，因為人類的目前條件已經不適合原始生活了。而新時代生活條件由人類自己設定並受不可抗力影響。所以沒有任何意義。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 所以總結一下就是沒一条靠譜。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这种人我估计将来也反对 脑机接口什么的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯。
<caleb-> 现在基因研究全都基于 pcr
<moriramar> jyfl987: 倫理下限也要有個度。
<caleb-> 问题是 pcr *非常* 容易被污染
<moriramar> caleb-: 還有機器模擬。
<caleb-> 而且 pcr 放大的不一定是咱要的基因段
<jyfl987> 容易而已
<moriramar> caleb-: 原本就是統計行為。被汙染是計算中的。
<jyfl987> 处理器上电路那么密集 还容易短路被毁呢
<sikao_lfs1> 呵呵，人类这方面其实也是利润闹的，正常情况下人类一般是保守主义者。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 所以要搞容错啊
<caleb-> jyfl987: cpu / 内存 都有 check bit
<jyfl987> caleb-: 所以intel出厂会搞个保护的东西 这个也一样阿
<caleb-> 咱还不知道基因怎么保护呢
<caleb-> intel 回收 cpu 都不是一次两次了
<caleb-> intel cpu 计算出错的超级大 bug 都好几次了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你们既然说技术不发达 那就应该支持科学家继续研究 完善阿 现在许多反对转基因的 根本就阻止破坏科学家搞实验
<moriramar> sikao_lfs1: 因為人類的安全感基於穩定和熟悉。
<sikao_lfs1> 包括希特勒，也是被内部矛盾推动，不停的搞冒险，否则自己就先内部崩溃了！
<caleb-> jyfl987: 我支持研究啊，但研究好前别叫我吃
<caleb-> jyfl987: 想尝毒的自己去，别拉上我
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你不吃干嘛阻止别人吃呢 你不吃 不买就是了 许多人是阻止别人吃
<moriramar> caleb-: 打最開始科學者都沒幾個有那個態度，就是自己搞出來的東西自己敢用。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 国内基本都是转基因了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 想不买，除非自己种
 * caleb- 幸好台湾还有不少没转基因的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 那你自己种就是了 法律又没有阻止你自己种
<moriramar> 哎，我表示這樣的基因汙染比起各種化學品要弱多了，人類的生存環境還真是悲劇呀。
 * Kandu 幸好我家吃的菜都是自己種的。就怕買到的種子也是轉基因的。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 如果你真的担心 一次性基因污染把全球搞挂 那应该支持搞克隆研究 这样搞 sl大法
<moriramar> jyfl987: 克隆不是本人，先搞清楚再說。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 如果有那樣的事，主導研究的人還是要負責的，雖然再也負不起那個責任。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 那看你怎么定义自我意识了
<caleb-> 克隆体的 指纹/掌纹/虹膜/声纹 都和本人不一样的
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 其实caleb-:他的担心是，不知情下被人忽悠吃，因为他根本无法分辨那个转没转基因。。。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 激進地無責任研究和過保守的無責任反對一样可恥。
<caleb-> 就算搞定了精神转移，克隆体也不是本人
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 他这种人是反对现在把转基因市场化 不是跟我有矛盾的人 我主要是针对那些跟绿色和平组织一样的反转基因的人
<caleb-> 想永生还是搞 matrix 吧
<caleb-> 在 matrix 里做千秋大梦
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 一切都有因缘的
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你说的只是理论正确 因为你只能选择进步的方向 就跟时间一样 是有向的
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 嗯。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯。
<caleb-> 其实咱都没办法证明自己是连续的
<caleb-> 上一瞬间的自己和这一瞬间的自己到底是不是同一个人？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 事实上你还是要靠研究来解决问题 你反对研究解决不了问题
<caleb-> 不过想太多也不是好事
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 你这个说到点子上了
<caleb-> 还是找(几)个软妹子好好享受生活才是正经
<moriramar> jyfl987: 但任何研究打一開始要明白要限制非預期的改變到最低。如果不是這樣，就違反人的本性了。
<namoamitafo> 前一瞬间和这一瞬间, 只是因缘假合让你以为是同一个了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 所以：一次性基因污染把全球搞挂 那应该支持搞克隆研究 这样搞 sl大法 這種想都不要想。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我是跟你就算是激进的两端 也是有轻重的 激进的无责任研究 造成危害的可能性只有50% 还有一半可能是解决问题 但是你完全反对研究 那是100%不能解决问题 这就是不平衡
<namoamitafo> 很多人想永生
<xzhx> Hi
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯，有些改變是被迫的。
<moriramar> xzhx: Hi
<^k^> xzhx, 好  ㍯ 
<xzhx> 请问我是新手，Kubuntu下怎么对U
<xzhx> 盘格式阿
<xzhx> ？
<namoamitafo> xzhx: man mkfs
<moriramar> xzhx: 右鍵點USB碟上有格式化吧。
<xzhx> 我希望图形化操作。。。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 自从我们的祖先开始用石头 以及用火开始 我们就走上了技术这条道路了 回不了头拉
<xzhx> 我右击没有格式化低
<moriramar> jyfl987: 說回不了頭太武斷了些，我們不知道以後會如何。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 輪迴是變相永生麼？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 反正现在我是看不到回头的可能 而且你回去又怎么甘心的 回到类人猿时代 不知道下一次是不是被猛兽袭击死掉 这个理性人谁原因？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 时间都是因缘假合而成的
<moriramar> jyfl987: 可能隨時都可能存在，可能因為什麼事件環境大改變我們不得不再那样。沒有人願意，但事情不是我們願意就發生，不願意就不發生。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 城里人固然羡慕山里人那种简单生活 甚至会偶尔去山里体验几天 可是你让他从此就待在山里 可能么
<xzhx> 各位？
<sikao_lfs1> 。。。。。。真麻烦，算了。正如那个家伙跟凯恩斯辩论说“你的学说长远看是无效的”。凯恩斯回答也经典“长远看人都是要死的”。。。。。。。大家不吃转基因。生完后代，我来当小白鼠。。。。。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 当然我不懂
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 講不明白吧，大概只有體證了才明白
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 对
<moriramar> xzhx: 那就只能 mkfs。
<moriramar> xzhx: Ubuntu 有那個。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 那个说的是 长远来看 我们都是死人
<moriramar> xzhx: 想要GUI工具，你可能需要QParted，但是那個同時有分區功能，你小心就是了。
<xzhx> Kubuntu就不能像Ubuntu一样有图形化的界面窗口吗？
<sikao_lfs1> jyfl987: 恩，我生完后代，吃转基因，来当小白鼠吧。。。。大家不用辩论了。因为已经设计具体战术层面了。
<sikao_lfs1> 涉及
<namoamitafo> xzhx: 有是应该有的, 但是我希望你还是man mkfs
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 突变还有一定几率是好事呢
<xzhx> 毕竟我命令不擅长，新手一个。。。
<namoamitafo> jyfl987: 没有突变就没有各种物种
<namoamitafo> xzhx: man一下就学会了, 这不存在新手老手的区别, 只存在知道和不知道的区别
<moriramar> xzhx: QParted 是圖形化的。
<moriramar> xzhx: 用的時候小心。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: gparted还好吧
<namoamitafo> moriramar: parted就核心了
<namoamitafo> moriramar: parted就恶心了
<jyfl987> xzhx: 你插入u盘 被系统挂载以后 开个命令行执行下 mount  给我们看下结果
<namoamitafo> moriramar: parted所见即所得
<namoamitafo> moriramar: gparted还是最后验证的
<xzhx> xzhx@Xzhx:~$ mount
<xzhx> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<xzhx> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<xzhx> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<xzhx> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<xzhx> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<moriramar> namoamitafo: CLI我推薦GDisk
<namoamitafo> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> xzhx: 3行以上請使用nopaste或者pastebin
<jyfl987> xzhx: 你有几块硬盘？
<moriramar> xzhx: 禁言會在1分鐘內結束，如果^k^不卡的話。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 啥gdisk?
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我只知道fdisk
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 有個類似fdisk的工具，不過可以處理gpt等分區結構。
<happyaron> parted
<namoamitafo> moriramar: thanks
<namoamitafo> happyaron: parted所见即所得好吧, 太恐怖了
<jyfl987> xzhx: 你把刚才那个结果贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 去 给我们地址来看下
<happyaron> 我都用gparted
<happyaron> lol
<jyfl987> happyaron: 额
<moriramar> happyaron: Gparted和Parted還是不能比。
<moriramar> happyaron: Parted改錯了基本沒後悔的。
<happyaron> moriramar: gparted能啊
<xzhx> KDE下能用GParted？？
<happyaron> moriramar: 而且还支持parted的绝大多数特性
<sikao_lfs1> 那个 如果被k禁言后，k掉线，会出什么问题？程序是怎么设置的。重新进就解决？
<happyaron> xzhx: 干啥不能，有gtk库就能跑gtk程序。
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: k掉线的话，就只能等它回来给你解封，或者找别的op解
<xzhx> 啊？那我刚才在KPackagekit下选择安装，但是不能运行。。。
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: k回来会先检查是否有该解封而以前没有解的
<sikao_lfs1> happyaron: 我名字是未注册的。。。。。。重新换名字进应该可以吧？
<happyaron> packagekit 大脑残
<moriramar> 哎，用KUbuntu就是自己和自己過不去。
<happyaron> sikao_lfs1: 可以
<xzhx> 因为像体验下KDE
<xzhx> 想
<xzhx> 就选择了Kubuntu
<jyfl987> happyaron: kubuntu u盘插入不自动挂么？
<xzhx> 您说的挂是指啥？
<xzhx> 至少不像ubuntu下在桌面有个U
<xzhx> 盘
<jyfl987> xzhx: 那可能是没有自动挂
<xzhx> 然后右击它会有格式化选项
<jyfl987> xzhx: 既然有 那就选择好了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 不知道
<xzhx> 可是我Kubuntu没有出现这种Uubuntu下的情况
<jyfl987> nnd 没有公网ip真不好
<xzhx> /media/50C4-D7EC/  这是我U盘的位置，我右击‘50C4-D7EC’没有格式
<jyfl987> xzhx: 我不是叫你执行mount 然后把结果贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 把地址给我们么
<jyfl987> 现在的人怎么了 帮他也不照做
<xzhx> 额。。。正在弄，那个我没有弄过。。
<jyfl987> 照做就是了 这里人没有义务帮你 如果大家愿意帮你 你就快点做 不要浪费别人的时间和热情
<Kandu> jyfl987: 他就是想讓你神奇地讓 kde 的檔案管理器多出一個 mkfs 的功能
<Kandu> jyfl987: XD
<moriramar> 現在要體驗KDE最友善的發行版是ArchLinux了吧。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我每次去问人东西的时候 别人给我一个命令执行 我都要马上跟他说 will try it wait a minute 生怕他不知道我照做了
<moriramar> 想想常年還是Suse，時代變遷呀。
<moriramar> xzhx: 沒時，我熱情不值錢，真不行還是力所能及的就找我吧。
<Kandu> moriramar: 當年 suse 首做 x64 移植，一直領先，確實不錯的
<moriramar> Kandu: 嗯。當年SuSE真心不錯。
<moriramar> 真想無所恃的活一次呀。
<dapeng> moriramar: 想怎么个活法
<jyfl987> 要是有个工具可以无依赖 很简单的让用户进入一个vpn就好了 这样高手就可以登录到新手机器那去远程操作 不过貌似xmpp也不错
<moriramar> dapeng: 呵呵，我還年輕，現在說這個太早了。別在意。
<euroford> Kandu: 不是suse不错，是kde3.5.x不错
<euroford> 当然suse对kde3.5贡献很大
<dapeng> moriramar: 额，好奇罢了
<jyfl987> 我靠 建党伟业就这么没了
<jyfl987> 根本比不上见过大业
<xzhx> 哎。。。paste.ubuntu.org.cn发送老是失败。。。
<xzhx> 算了
<jyfl987> xzhx: pastebin.com
<moriramar> xzhx: pastebin.org之類的呢？
<moriramar> 哦，.com
<moriramar> xzhx: 或者用微博什麼的也行。
<jyfl987> 所以我说 xmpp的聊天室好点 可以直接复制进来
<xzhx> xzhx@Xzhx:~$ mount
<xzhx> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<xzhx> 算了，发现KED
<xzhx> 难用
<alvin_rxg> xD
<moriramar> xzhx: 這已經是改過的了，原版的如果配合的不好更難用。
<moriramar> xzhx: 各發行版為了讓功能更有效率，都做了很多體驗上的改動。
<xzhx> 难道还是GNOME好用？
<moriramar> xzhx: 就我而言差不多
<moriramar> xzhx: 真的
<xzhx> 难道还是得回到Windows的怀抱阿！
<moriramar> xzhx: 如果你真的習慣Windows也沒什麼的。
<moriramar> xzhx: 如果想用 Linux 要改習慣。
<jyfl987> xzhx: 象你这个态度 还是回win32吧 或者我推荐你去mac 至少用mac还扩大了 unix阵营
<xzhx> 现在连格式都不会。。。
<xzhx> 哎。。。
<moriramar> xzhx: 想改過來的話是要花些心思。
<moriramar> xzhx: 慢慢來吧。
<xzhx> 对了，这儿有学土木专业的吗？
<moriramar> xzhx: 現在問問不到人了。
<moriramar> xzhx: 周1至周5下午，周5和周日6晚上來問這種問題好找人。
<jyfl987> 这是态度问题 你从进来问问题 到现在还不到一个小时吧 你上学一节课时间能做什么呢 结果就这么点时间 你就判断 这个不好用 所以你决定放弃了 这就好比上了一节课 就觉得这个课没意思 决定不上了
<xzhx> 还得慢慢学
<psychologe> 大家现在用哪种方式翻墙
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我躺着也中槍呀。
<moriramar> psychologe: v_n
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这跟你有什么关系？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 这就好比上了一节课 就觉得这个课没意思 决定不上了
<jyfl987> 说到底还是irc的问题
<jyfl987> moriramar: 难道你是这样的人？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 啊……我中地圖炮了……
<moriramar> jyfl987: 大學的課基本是這麼選的。一旦不好以後就都不上看程式了。
<xzhx> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/viewarticle.php?id=198120
<^k^> ⇪ title: 需要在Linux下翻墙的看过来 - 红联Linux门户 - 中国领先的Linux技术网站 - 网站导航 - Linux通用技术 - Linux技术与应用
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 没前途
<xzhx> 我是从这儿学来的翻墙方法。。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 所以改專業了。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 有機和藥化我本來就不喜歡到家了……
<psychologe> 网上有人提供的那种hosts文件有的比较好。但有时效性
<moriramar> jyfl987: 分析的考試又那麼惡心，答對都不給分。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 药化不是很有钱图的一个方向么
<xzhx> 各位谢谢啦！
<xzhx> 我先睡了。。。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是。但是我不喜歡這樣純混錢的
<moriramar> xzhx: 88，好好休息。
<xzhx> moriramar: 88
<jyfl987> moriramar: 也挺好玩的 不过最好玩莫过于物理学家 物理学家是 真实世界的hacker阿
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我現在想改基因方向，現在在准备Sub，也累人。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 之後打算做個幾十年再改成其它應用型的專業，到時候看自己有沒有現在的決心了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 现在比以前好了 人类寿命长了 一辈子搞几个研究也不稀奇
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不知道，誰知道我會不會累死。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我还买了个生物学入门教程 准备来学习呢 准备20年后当生物编程人员
<moriramar> jyfl987: 現在能活得長的要麼不干事，要麼沒能力干事了。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 以後多交流。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你居然沒上gmail
<jyfl987> moriramar: 什么？
<moriramar> 居然沒上gtalk
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我的gtalk可不是这个id lol
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我知道，我有你gtalk
<huntxu> jyfl987: 老男人
<jyfl987> huntxu: 呵呵 小女人
<huntxu> ...
<jyfl987> 哈哈 小女人吓得跑了
<maya2> 这里有女人？？？~
<alvin_rxg> maya2: 你算一个
<maya2> 、、、
<maya2> 然后呢
<maya2> 我为什么叫2了、、、
<alvin_rxg> 因为2
<maya2> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> ........................................
<snugglecat> tusooa, 在啊
<maya2> 猫叔还没睡，，
<snugglecat> 你都叫我猫叔了， 该知道我是半夜活动的吧
<FrankLv> Aug  2 23:59:12 server kernel: [ 5673.495372] EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal
<FrankLv> Aug  2 23:59:12 server kernel: [ 5673.495809] EXT3-fs (dm-0): error: remounting filesystem read-only
<FrankLv> 郁闷 磁盘出问题了
<FrankLv> fsck.ext3 两次了 还是不行 看来是老掉牙的磁盘加到LVM 现在问题来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing 真是天天更新阿
<alvin_rxg> a
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 好疼
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他 ooxx 太多了，都疼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你没ooxx。更疼
<alvin_rxg> 没呢
 * knownbad @@`
<knownbad> 以为 签证办的差不多还得3个月。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我爸妈都快走了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆还没来呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我可能这周要去米国大屎馆
<knownbad> 跟老婆都说是美国大便馆。
<knownbad> 她得去广州面谈。
<knownbad> 我后来发现一件事，美国寄到在中国使馆的文件得在中国海关呆三个月。  说是双边条约的规定，不知哪来的道理。
<knownbad> 你爷爷，你奶奶的。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你又惹了松鼠了？？
<knownbad> 是你吧？  你不肯让他暴菊！
<knownbad> 下次你就忍一忍痛吧。
<snugglecat> 。。。。。
<^k^>  06:09
<sikao_lfs1> 我有个奇怪的问题。。。。。。比如很多运营商给帐号带宽是2M或者4M，我们linux的可以pppoeconf多次拨号，这样可以得到这个帐号多次连接和多个ip，能否通过多次拨号增加带宽，进而实现制造某个下载器多蹭带宽？
<microcai> sikao_lfs1:  可以。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 电信现在一般只允许拨号2次。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 这样 2M 可以当 4M 用
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 我挂了一晚上机，10G的东西才下载8G，受不了啊。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 这么大的东西本来就不是用来下的
<sikao_lfs1> microcai:  我的是4M，怕高峰时间太抢，专门限制变态速度3M
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 是要你去卖 DVD 的
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 是要你去买 DVD 的
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 恩，没得卖。。。。。。。小声说一句。。。。。是男人都懂的。。。。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1:  ... ...
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 那你还不分享！
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 刻录个 DVD 邮寄给我
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 就是那个illusion公司最近2年出品的。。。。。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1:  .... 我不是狼友。行话听不懂 ......
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 你可以看illusion的百度百科。。。。看2009年到现在他们出品了什么。。。。。我也是被同事告诉才知道的。
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 几个游戏全下载下来了。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: windows only 的 game 没法玩
<sikao_lfs1> microcai: 嘿嘿，这家公司其实技术很差，很多游戏很卡，就他妈的卖点色情方面比较有点功底。。。。。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1: 。。。。。。
<microcai> sikao_lfs1:  openGL 折腾出来的 AV 哪有小日本的好。
<emacsyin> microcai: opengl哪有AV？
<emacsyin> http://gann.jishigu.com/2011082311001.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中线底部分析（附图详细讲解） - 小江恩的博客
<cuihao> Ubuntu首页的病句： Ubuntu 是永久免费的，它由全球顶尖开源软件专家开发的 Ubuntu 支持24种不同语言,现在您就可以下载获得。
<cuihao> 并且混用全角和半角标点 - -
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-03
<emacsyin> cuihao: 你这样去找你单位领导说话的语法错误，会死的很惨
<cuihao> = = 问题是这真的是病句
<cuihao> 它由全球顶尖开源软件专家开发的 Ubuntu 支持24种不同语言
<cuihao> 至少，分成两个句子，或者去掉开头的“它”
<microcai> emacsyin:  ... AV game
<emacsyin> microcai: 哪里有阿？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<microcai> sikao_lfs1 有
<microcai> emacsyin:  sikao_lfs1 有
<emacsyin> microcai: 网址还是怎么的
<emacsyin> microcai: 怎么下载？
<emacsyin> microcai: 说说阿
<microcai> emacsyin:  sikao_lfs1 有
<microcai> emacsyin:  sikao_lfs1 在下载。
<microcai> emacsyin:  我不清楚。你问 sikao_lfs1
<iceriver> hi
<^k^> iceriver, 好  ㍠ 
<iceriver> :)
<iceriver> 第一次进入这个IRC室
<nickchow> hi
<^k^> nickchow, 好  ㍠ 
<metbsd> 有人熟悉路由器吗
<metbsd> 我想port 1-6用3.2.1.x，port 6-9用3.2.2.x，然后他们互相之间要ping通，需要哪些步骤啊
<Kandu> metbsd: 你是做什麼工作的？
<metbsd> 怎么这么问
<metbsd> 我帮人家设置个路由器
<CyrusYzGTt> 這麼複雜的路由。。。
<nickchow> metbsd: 是三层么
<nickchow> metbsd: 有开VLAN么
<metbsd> 是三层，开了vlan
<microcai> metbsd:  add route
<metbsd> 而且vlan加载了port
<metbsd> ports
<microcai> metbsd: 添加路由表
<metbsd> 现在就是不知道怎么vlan之间打通routing
<nickchow> metbsd: 添加路由表 0.0.0.0 都指向一个网关
<metbsd> 网关是在一个port上吗
<nickchow> metbsd: 1-6 6-9 PORTS的route到一个默认网关
<metbsd> 怎么设置网关啊
<microcai> metbsd:  。。。 。。。 。。。 。。。
<nickchow> metbsd: ip route 命令啊
<microcai> nickchow: 这是个XX。
<metbsd> 我看到三个网关，3.2.1.1 3.2.2.1 3.2.3.1，这三个
<nickchow> metbsd: ....你route到一个默认网卡就可以了啊
<microcai> metbsd:  vlan 本来就是为了不能 ping 通
<nickchow> microcai: 哎，没办法解释了
<metbsd> 默认网卡= 端口吗
<metbsd> 它这个要加端口到vlan的
<nickchow> metbsd: 打错了，默认网关
<metbsd> 我都加好了，但是3.2.3.x整个网络就是不通啊
<metbsd> 不知道缺了什么
<nickchow> metbsd: 3
<metbsd> 什么3
<nickchow> metbsd: 3.2.3.x的指向网关是哪里啊
<nickchow> metbsd: 你什么 设备？
<metbsd> 3.2.3.1
<metbsd> nortel 4526t
<nickchow> metbsd: 那当然 不通啊
<metbsd> 要加个route 3.2.3.1 到3.2.3.x吗
<microcai> metbsd:  vlan 本来就是为了不能 ping 通
<microcai> metbsd:  要一个路由器当 N 个独立路由器使唤
<metbsd> 我不太明白，不能平同，网络不久不同了吗
<metbsd> 不能ping通，网络不就不通了吗
<metbsd> 那一个vlan里面，3.2.3.3 和3.2.3.5总应该通的吧
<microcai> metbsd: ......
<microcai> metbsd: 那是要通的
<metbsd> 那么vlan没法inter routing吗
<nickchow> metbsd: nortel的设备没用过，我想原理应该都一样
<metbsd> 我查到vlan inter-routing, 但是没看到文档上怎么配置这个
<nickchow> metbsd: 不用inter-routing的啊
<metbsd> 那怎么搞
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 上不了无线网！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340331 我的系统是Ylmf OS 3.0 网卡型号为：Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) 周围wifi全能搜索到，在输完密码之后就一直显示正在连接，几分钟后要求输入密码的窗口再次弹出来，也没说密码有误。 之后我又在不需要 ...
<robin19890305> 请问有人会配置静态ip吗？
<robin19890305> 我昨天安装的ubuntu10.04配置了静态ip后上不了网
<robin19890305> 有人说要改DNS  可是 我改了之后还是不行  有人知道怎么回事吗？
<metbsd> 一个vlan3.2.3.x走3.2.3.1，一个vlan 3.2.2.x走3.2.2.1,下一步该怎么做啊
<robin19890305> 有人在吗？
<wsgdlhy> 设置错了呗
<robin19890305> ？？？？
<robin19890305> /etc/network/interfaces  设置静态IP
<wsgdlhy> 自动设置能上网不？
<robin19890305> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<robin19890305> 自动设置  的IP 不固定
<robin19890305> 我的这个工程要静态IP
<wsgdlhy> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/817421capture1312334358.jpg
<handsbeauty> 大家,早上好:)
<robin19890305> /etc/resolv.conf
<metbsd> nickchow, 继续教教我吧
<nickchow> metbsd: cisco 同华为都是再添加个 route 命令，对上面两个VLAN走同一个默认网关
<wsgdlhy> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/402731capture1312334427.jpg
<cuihao> handsbeauty, 早上好 ㍡
<robin19890305> 这样就ok了？
<wsgdlhy> 你DNS不要和我的一样
<robin19890305> 我是在VM 下的 DNS设成主机的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> DNS一般用本地運營商提供的就可以
<wsgdlhy> 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<wsgdlhy> 最好
<wsgdlhy> 再加几个你最快的
<robin19890305> 好的  我试试看
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這些不都被污染了麼？？
<wsgdlhy> 没有呀，我一直在用
<wsgdlhy> 我装了dnsmasq所以是127.0.0.1，用8.8.8.8上google+都不用翻
<metbsd> nickchow, ip route <dest ip address:A.B.C.D> <dest-subnet-mask:W.X.Y.Z> <next-hop:O.P.Q.R> cost <1-65535> weight <1-65535>
<win7_> hi 大家好
<metbsd> 帮我看下next-hop, cost, weight, 啥意思吧， nickchow
<nickchow> metbsd: ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 X.X.X.X(你路由里vlan1的默认网关地址)，cost,weight都是权值，你可以无视它
<metbsd> nickchow, 我还有vlan 3.2.1.x,想和其他两个分开的
<nickchow> metbsd: nh就是下一跳地址啊，cost 就是权重加值 weight就是权重 ，走这条路由的代价，这都是多条路由才用，STP生成树里才用到的
<metbsd>  ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 X.X.X.X(你路由里vlan1的默认网关地址)
<metbsd> 那其他两个3.2.2.x 3.2.3.x的route要怎么设置啊
<nickchow> metbsd: vlan 3.2.1.x 里同其他分开你就让它走自己的路由就可以啊，不设置就行
<nickchow> metbsd: ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 X.X.X.X(你路由里vlan1的默认网关地址) 这个就是设你3.2.2.x 3.2.3.x的啊
<nickchow> metbsd: 我这样解释你还没明白啊
<metbsd> nickchow, 这样不是连3.2.1.x也走这个默认网关地址了吗
<nickchow> metbsd: 不是啊，你要分开的话3.2.1.x默认是走自己的网关的啊，一般是3.2.1.1
<metbsd> nickchow, 那这两条路径要分先后吗
<nickchow> metbsd: 你这里不都是只有一条路径么，没有两条啊
<nickchow> metbsd: 有两条时你可以设置权重同加值，可以区分优先度
<cizi> 唉，看不进去书
<cizi> 老了
<dunej> cizi: ?
<cizi> 百度也开始用bing的搜索了
<cizi> 不知道是不是从今天开始的
<NoIE> 提问：我用的是 nvidia 的显卡。
<NoIE> 我卸载了一下 compiz ，后来显示就老出现问题。
<NoIE> 于是，我又重新安装了 compiz ，现在显示还是老出现问题。
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？
<NoIE> 另：这个是怎么回事？ http://www.ubuntu.de/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Visual Paradigm.UML.8.Enterprise.for.Linux安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340337 我的系统是 Ubuntu10.04。 下载了Visual.Paradigm.for.UML.8.0.Enterprise.Edition.for.UNIX.Inc.Lic.zip. 然后，unzip该文件。 sudo 解压后的shell文件。 在安装的过程中，会弹出以下窗口： vp.uml8.enterprise.linux.png 提示：不能创建文件log4net.dll ...
<adam8157> iGnome: 哟, 今天这么晚才来上班
<iGnome> .
<microcai> adam8157: iGnome 是 RH   的?
<adam8157> microcai: 不是
<microcai> adam8157: 就是说嘛。一个女人怎么去的了男人公司
<iGnome> 昨天都吹上班晚嘛。
<palomino|working> .....
<sunningv> 西瓜
<iGnome> 微菜果然要投敌了？ adam8157
<adam8157> iGnome: 没, 他要去某互联网公司
<iGnome> 死微菜，你到那边，有人收拾你的。
<iGnome> lol
<adam8157> 再说, 神码叫投敌...
<robin19890305> RH 是什么？
<iGnome> 帝都的，都是投敌的
<adam8157> microcai: 以后在这别说公司名字哈...你回去两个周了没?
<robin19890305> 。。。。。。
<iGirl> iGnome: 靠你了ee,中国的脊梁
<robin19890305> RH阳性。。。
<robin19890305> RedHat？
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo
<robin19890305> 。。。
<cizi> 大家的月收入都多少啊
<robin19890305> lower than 3000
<robin19890305> 不用交税。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 9.1才生效
<palomino|working> 现在还得交哪
<robin19890305> 现在刚刚上班  工资是现金 还是不用交税
<palomino|working> .....
<lerosua> iGnome:
<iGnome> lerosua: 出来了。最近无聊不。
<lerosua> iGnome: 我有google music了
<iGnome> 。
<nickchow> 求邀请
<nickchow> lerosua: 邀请有不
<iGnome> 这有啥好的？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ lerosua 最近被我催稿，，不敢在我說話的時候聊。。
<iGnome> nnnd 这啥，还邀请
<lerosua> nickchow: 呃，才拿到，我看看有没有邀请
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你再催，就办了你。
<adam8157> lerosua: 我的东西都传上去, 涉嫌盗版怎么办啊?
<nickchow> lerosua: BIIIIIG TY
<robin19890305> 求老师
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  你就說，我在中國。。
<robin19890305> 教我写驱动
<mazenvoy> topic
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,去你的
<iGnome> 丫丫的。胆子又大了
<lerosua> nickchow: email
<lerosua> 果然是有个邀请
<lerosua> 要的就快了。
<nickchow> lerosua: nicky.chow@gmail.com
<lerosua> adam8157: 在天朝你怕啥。
<iGnome> 对音乐没嘛兴趣。都是烂歌
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰讓你上次巡守天下，，就來個動車事故
<lerosua> nickchow: 发了。
<iGnome> 有电影没。
<lerosua> iGnome: 听古典音乐嘛
<iGnome> 古典的，，，到处都有嘛
<iGnome> 搞一个megnet的电影网站最好
<nickchow> lerosua: 收到，谢谢
<robin19890305> 你们几个是同事？
<lerosua> iGnome: megnet是啥。
<iGnome> google+都不玩了。还有啥。
<iGnome> 磁力下载的。 lerosua
<iGnome> magnet？
<robin19890305> 很熟 嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀神出錯
<iGirl> iGnome: 你就不能想想大事,位民生做点贡献lol
<iGnome> 娱乐就是生活。民生的体现
<iGnome> 做大事？把地球人灭了一半，民生就好了。
<snugglecat> 我相问问一个简单的问题，javascript 是否支持重载的
<Pwnna> o.o
<snugglecat> iGnome, 好像某某也说过这样的话
<Pwnna> The biggest downfall of the human race is the failure to understand the exponential function.
<iGnome> 这是真理。没人敢做而已。
<iGnome> 先灭了 CyrusYzGTt?
<robin19890305> 为什么灭掉一半地球人  民生就好了？
<robin19890305> 求解是
<Pwnna> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 額，，怎麼又撤上我了，，我是普通民衆，，不聊國事
<iGnome> 资源就不紧张了。地球的循环，可以步入正规。不会过度消耗了。
<snugglecat> iGnome, 地球人本身就是地球的肿瘤。
<Pwnna> money / #people = ....
<robin19890305> 现在资源也不紧张阿
<jyfl987> iGnome: 最好是没有人
<Pwnna> money / less#people > ....
<robin19890305> 不过是某些人谋利而已
<robin19890305> 灭掉一半  照样还是这样
<iGnome> 至少多了一半地球肺。气候都正常的
<iGnome> 现在，气候都不正常了啊
<robin19890305> 挂了一半  工厂照旧运行  核设施照样会炸   动车照样会追尾
<iGnome> 你说的这是人类行为。我说的，是地球本身的运转
<jyfl987> robin19890305: 你跟ee扯没意义的
<iGnome> jyfl987: 这也是该灭了的
<robin19890305> 既然是地球的运转  干吗要干掉一半地球人  ？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我就灭你窄窄
<robin19890305> 这也是人类行为阿
<robin19890305> ee是神马东东？
<iGnome> @
<iGirl> iGnome: 你这个反人类的家伙
<iGirl> lol
<robin19890305> lol又是神马东东？
<void1> 是不是都高达看多了啊....
<robin19890305> 怎么我好想很out阿
<iGirl> robin19890305: 你又是什么东东?
<iGnome> 反正人类一半和另一半打架。正常的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那灭掉一半女的好了 lol
 * adam8157 围观
<robin19890305> 我是男银
<iGnome> 那是sb了。 jyfl987
<iGirl> robin19890305: 有多淫?
<jyfl987> iGnome: sb不也是你提出来的方案
<robin19890305> 屎人  表问我  我很淫
<Pwnna> o.o
<iGnome> robin19890305: 难道你带的是传说中的生日号码？
<robin19890305> 这你都懂阿
<robin19890305> 汗。。。
<iGnome> jyfl987: sb才说灭一半女的嘛
<Pwnna> 我怎么每次回来都是这样的。
<iGnome> 要平均的灭。
<jyfl987> iGnome: sb才说灭一半人 我只是照着sb的思路来
<Pwnna> 是不是 jyfl987 的问题。。
<Pwnna> >.>
<iGnome> 你不理解人的定义
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这跟我真没关系 你可以查log
<robin19890305> iGirl   我记得上次你调戏过我
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你在这里制造气氛。
<robin19890305> iGirl  你个坏女淫
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不是 我刚来 他们已经在扯了 我只是顺便进来插几句
<Pwnna> 。。。
<iGnome> Pwnna: 赞。他是典型的搅屎棍。
<Pwnna> iGnome: 我同意
<jyfl987> iGnome: 跟你一个厂家的
<iGnome> 这是我们的共识了。 Pwnna lol
<Pwnna> lol
 * adam8157 大家淡定...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你跟着ee 早晚会带进他那套老华人的圈子里的
<robin19890305>  iGirl lol是神马?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: .. 我一般在这里IDLE. 偶尔看一下
<iGnome> 打倒官2代。 jyfl987 从来都和我们群众不和谐的官2代。
<iGirl> robin19890305: google
<Pwnna> 官。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我要是官2代 哪里还在这里跟你费口舌 早就把你给和谐了
<Pwnna> >.>
<iGirl> iGnome: 支持ee
<iGnome> 丫丫的。居然不承认了。
<robin19890305>  iGirl 这个怎么解释？
<jyfl987> 这个怎么承认
<robin19890305>  iGirl ee又是什么的简称？
<iGnome> 小官2代
<adam8157> robin19890305: ee是阿姨的意思
<iGirl> robin19890305: 你问题很多耶,小朋友
<jyfl987> 我爹就是个公务员而已 怎么就成官2代了
<robin19890305>  iGirl 呵呵  比较笨而已///
<iGnome> 这么低调了。。
<iGirl> 果然是管二代,我爸是李刚
<robin19890305>  adam8157  EE为什么是阿姨？
<jyfl987> 好吧 我希望他早日升官 等升到公安局局长的时候 就派人去湖南和谐你
<Pwnna> o.o
<iGnome> robin19890305: 你谁啊。也是搅屎棍
 * adam8157 果然三年一个代沟啊
<iGnome> 额。好狠毒的
<alpha080> 她本来就是阿姨
<Pwnna> 这个channel真的是很无聊啊。。
<alpha080> N个沟了。。。
<Pwnna> 》。》
<iGnome> 沟太多了吧。3年算的话
<jyfl987> 那得有两三层楼那么多的沟了
<robin19890305> iGnome    ee   你好很毒
<iGirl> robin19890305: 给你发现了lol
<robin19890305> iGirl   发现神马？
<jyfl987> 一名31岁的业余科学爱好者因为试图在厨房建立一个核反应堆而被捕，他被处以短暂的拘留。
<alpha080> 果然最毒妇人心啊
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/150546.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 一瑞典男子因自建核反应堆被捕_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> 盖革计数器这么贵? 谢尔顿床头就有一个
<senmao> 大家好
<robin19890305> 好好
<^k^> senmao, 好  ㍢ 
<adam8157> jrrp
<jyfl987> jrrp
<adam8157> 总把这个读成贱人人品.....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 我也是
<senmao> 哈哈，不过真实是什么意思？
<senmao> 刚刚发现了irssi，太神奇了
<senmao> 终端下聊天这么爽阿
<iGirl> senmao: 恭喜发现宝贝了
<jyfl987> senmao: 再告诉你一个 weechat
<senmao> 哦？！ 我得试试看
<senmao> weechat看上去很酷
<Pwnna> senmao: jyfl987 大仙都不用weechat
<jyfl987> 你问问 xwinx 是用什么的
<senmao> Pwnna：那他（她）用？
<Pwnna> 她用 Purple IRC
<jyfl987> 一般来说 大仙都是开个telnet 在大脑里切个区域来负责跟踪 维持会话 lol
<senmao> 哈哈
<Pwnna> senmao: 你不要跟她比。
<jyfl987> 以前在学校里就试过用telnet
<Pwnna> telnet到IRC?
<senmao> Pwnna:没有没有
<Pwnna> jyfl987: bitch you crazy.
<jyfl987> 恩 freenode不行
<jyfl987> wait时间不够你手工操作的
<jyfl987> 不过 oftc可以 等很长时间 足够你快速输入了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: copypaste
<adam8157> 拿nc发...
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 慢
<jyfl987> nc倒是可以 但是不装逼阿
<jyfl987> 而且nc名字不好
<fkw> nc可以收么。。。
<jyfl987> 难道你不晓得 额
<dunej> hi
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是有ii么
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哼哼
<dunej> lainme: come to play LiquidWar6 http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/liquidwar6/0.0.10beta/
<fkw> ii又是什么。。。。我真out
<jyfl987> 描述： minimalist FIFO and filesystem-based IRC client
<microcai> jyfl987: 好活跃啊你
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 有回复了吗
<jyfl987> microcai: 不要迷恋哥 哥已经开工了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ??什麼事？？
 * jyfl987 有事私聊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 问问有没有bug回复
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 是姐，不是哥
<adam8157> microcai: 回去有两个周了没?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 。。。我沒有去看。。。我在研究另一個 bug..
<Pwnna> 。。。。。。。。。
<Pwnna> 你又有bug了？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 嗯。。除了 gnome-shell之外。。java-1.6xxxx-openjdk有個比較嚴重的漏洞，，不過貌似1.7也有，，，
<Pwnna> 。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個 nss也有問題，，
<alpha080> 小白鼠？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 完全没有任何回复。
<Pwnna> >.>
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 要註冊，我就沒有回覆，，除非你在 bg.rh.com哪裏。。報
<GNUdog> Pwnna, 什么 BUG？
<Pwnna> GNUdog: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40402
<lubotu2`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 40402 in Other "Memory being cached and not released causing out_of_memory issue or high swap usage when memory is not used up" [Blocking,New]
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 要註冊，我就沒有回覆，，除非你在 bugzilla.redhat.com哪裏。。報
<Pwnna> 我指的dev没有回复。
<snugglecat> alpha080, 亲家， 好久没来了哇
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 姐？？？？
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 现在女的越来越多了。
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 不知道 jyfl987 是一位大姐 啊？
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> 哦说错了
<Pwnna> 大嫂
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 是大媽
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 姐好
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 哦， 是位大姐
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 对女士有你这样的吗
<Pwnna> LOL
<snugglecat> 大妈也说妹
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你是大奶
<GNUdog> Pwnna, 或者你扔到 Launchpad 吧
<Pwnna> ** 二奶
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 你是姑奶奶
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你是 jyf 3rd
<GNUdog> 虽然是 Kernel 的 bug，但是扔到 BZ 似乎还是有些不妥
<tusooa-> *** jyfl987 is purple (~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan)
<tusooa-> *** jyfl987 is logged in as yunfan
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 行了，连1st都没有。
<alpha080> 小江。。。
<Pwnna> ha
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你就是下一代的搅屎棍阿
<jyfl987> alpha080: 额
<Pwnna> jyfl987: .. 突然发现这个channel应该是##ubuntu-cn
<alpha080> snugglecat: 没网络，只能手机挂机
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这里其实是 #geek-zh
<Pwnna> 我来这里从来没有见到任何人讲ubuntu.
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 那也应该是##
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 这不就说明了ubuntu的特点么 太好用了 以至于基本大家不谈怎么用
<Pwnna> 有问题去#ubuntu问呗
<Pwnna> 想改kubuntu
<alpha080> 这里该叫Zh-ChaT
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora user 潛水經過
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<GNUdog> RHEL user 潜水经过
<Pwnna> ubuntu user 路过
<jyfl987> 我等今天/明天 智能本送到 就可以装ubuntu玩了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我干脆吧linux给扯掉，然后装一个freeBSD的kernel
<alpha080> Opensuser & gentoor ...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 可能会解决问题。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ redhat不是已經提交了關於內存管理的patch了嗎？？還沒有解決？？
<alpha080> 智能本？螃蟹本？
<jyfl987> 有人玩minix3么
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 我又没有那个patch..
<jyfl987> 我看他那个patch提交里有个人的名字明显是华人
<jyfl987> alpha080: toshiba ac100
<jyfl987> -01b
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 在哪儿？
<alpha080> 安卓的啊。。。
<tusooa> jyfl987: 这儿应该没有
<Pwnna> jyfl987: IBM Canada种族比例：30% chinese. 30% hongkong. 30% indian 10% other
<alpha080> 有钱淫
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ Author: Oleg Nesterov <oleg@redhat.com>
<CyrusYzGTt> Date:   Sat Jul 30 16:35:02 2011 +0200
<Pwnna> 哈
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 不是吧 全是亚洲人阿 那白人搞毛？ 扫地？
<Pwnna> 东欧
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。
<jyfl987> alpha080: 所以需要hack到ubuntu 哈 已经有项目提供弄好的image了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ oom: task->mm == NULL doesn't mean the memory was freed
<tusooa> mark无地自容啊
<jyfl987> alpha080: 买的柜台机 1k1
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ exit_mm() sets ->mm == NULL then it does mmput()->exit_mmap() which
<CyrusYzGTt>     frees the memory.
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 不过那里面的80-90%只会英文
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ Change select_bad_process() to check ->mm after TIF_MEMDIE, but skip
<CyrusYzGTt>     the tasks which have already passed exit_notify() to ensure a zombie
<CyrusYzGTt>     with TIF_MEMDIE set can't block oom-killer. Alternatively we could
<CyrusYzGTt>     probably clear TIF_MEMDIE after exit_mmap().
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 会英文不就行了
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。如何apply这个patch?
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 在哪里？
<Pwnna> URL?
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ,,,去 kernel.org找
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 中文白话文没有意义 如果你喜欢中国传统文化 可以学学文言文什么的 就跟外国的拉丁文那种意思一样
<alpha080> 真便宜，不过不懂什么是柜台机
<jyfl987> 不过最好还是学学梵文
<snugglecat> alpha080, 哦
<tusooa> .
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 算了。我学莎士比亚就够烦了
<jyfl987> 印欧语系都跟这个有关系
<CyrusYzGTt> 我要睡覺了，，88
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> firefox 有啥插件测试 javascrip 的
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt, 有么？LKML 里没有找到啊
<adam8157> snugglecat: firebug
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你冒泡了? 神码?
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<snugglecat> adam8157, 哦。谢谢
<GNUdog> adam8157, 趁着 tier2 木有出结果，赶快冒啊
<jyfl987> 超级命名  bigPic_url
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: .
<adam8157> tusooa: 啥意思
<tusooa> adam8157: 似乎以前有个bot经常这样讲的
<tusooa> 似乎是lubotu2`
<alpha080> 柜台机 = 样机
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> tusooa: 那个bot老给我报错
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> 点点是什么意思
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> alpha080: 就摆柜台上给顾客玩弄的
<tusooa> <adam8157> 点点是什么意思   <MaskRay> ls是什么意思
<adam8157> tusooa: 估计是表示同意
<cizi> 轻博客和博客有什么区别，我一直弄不清楚
<cizi> 感觉和微博差不多
<jyfl987> cizi: 轻博客应该定义为 HyperText Twitter
<adam8157> .
 * adam8157 活学活用
<cizi> jyfl987: 以前twitter不能发图片和视频，现在也可以了
<jyfl987> cizi: HyperText AND LongerText twitter
<jyfl987> HTLT
<alpha080> Google+
<cizi> jyfl987: 象现在的博客完全可以把文本限制放开，没有必要守着140个字的限制
<jyfl987> cizi: ]
<cizi> google+没有微博有意思，只是加了一个圈的功能而已
<ubuntu009> gtk 2+和gtk 3+有什么区别
<tusooa> ubuntu009: 是gtk+2和gtk+3吧
<ubuntu009> tusooa：怎么确定应该安的哪种主题
<tusooa> ubuntu009: 不用,不会...
<mao> exit
<ubuntu009> 云海
<ubuntu009> fcitx怎么不跟随光标？？
<microcai> ubuntu009:  xim 不能跟随的。 \
<ubuntu009> 之前都能的
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:23:15)
<jyfl987> 最近许多云公司露面了
<CyrusYzGTt> 暫時睡不着，等30分鐘後再睡
<MeaCulpa> .qui
<cizi> ubuntu009: ctrl+k
<ubuntu009> cizi: 厉害
<MaskRay> .bf >+++++[<----->-]<--.>++++++++[<-------->-]<-.+++.>+++++++[<+++++++++>-]<-.>+++++++[<-------->-]<+.++++++++.>++++++[<++++++++>-]<-.>++++++++[<-------->-]<.>++++[<++++++>-]<.>++++++++[<++++++++++>-]<---.
<cizi> ubuntu009: 查出来的
<ubuntu009> ……
<MaskRay`> .e 1+2
<MaskRay> .e 1+2
<raybot> 3
<MaskRay> .bf >+++++[<----->-]<--.>++++++++[<-------->-]<-.+++.>+++++++[<+++++++++>-]<-.>+++++++[<-------->-]<+.++++++++.>++++++[<++++++++>-]<-.>++++++++[<-------->-]<.>++++[<++++++>-]<.>++++++++[<++++++++++>-]<---.
<raybot> 大家好
<ubuntu009> 不好
<MaskRay> .bf >+++++[<------>-]<++.>++++++[<------>-]<---.>+++++[<------>-]<+.>++++++++[<++++++++>-]<++++.>++++++[<------->-]<--.--------------.>+++++++[<++++++++>-]<+++.>++++++++[<--------->-]<.--------------.>+++++++++[<++++++++++>-]<-.>++++++++[<---------->-]<+++.>++++[<---->-]<.>+++++++++++[<++++++++++++>-]<-----.
<raybot> 你个坏蛋
<jyfl987> MaskRay:  http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/bf/bfi.py
<namoamitafo> .e 1 + 2
<ubuntu009> 我好坏我好坏
<MaskRay> .e 只有我能用
<raybot> WontCompile [GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `\21482\26377\25105\33021\29992'"}]
<MaskRay> eval 太危险了
<MaskRay> 我还不知道怎么设置资源上限
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用系统的 ulimit就是了
<Pwnna> brainfuck。。
<Pwnna> 哇
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 危险倒不是怕你们执行 rm 之类
<Pwnna> 怎么那么无聊？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: chroot
<MaskRay> Haskell 的，很麻烦的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 怕搞 socket?
<yw> 中午好各位.
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 由于 pureness，很容易把带副作用的操作隔离，所以不用担心 rm 之类。但是也造成了一些麻烦
<tusooa> yw: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ mv 和 cp呢？？
<tusooa> ls
<yw> 我想问下.
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 做不到的
<yw> wine里能安装,windows服务程式么?
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ sed ?
<yw> 就是开机加载的那种.
<cizi> 程式？台湾人？
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: pureness，不像 Perl 的 ``，c 的 system；你做不到的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 哦，那好，我繼續睡覺，，
<tusooa> yw: 没试过.你可以试试
<Pwnna> >.>
<yw> tusooa 我是菜鸟,搞不定了.
<tusooa> .
<yw> 我昨晚找了一晚上的资料,
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<yw> 也搞不定.
<CyrusYzGTt> 虛擬機
<CyrusYzGTt> 雙系統。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这bot现在连个'h都没...
<CyrusYzGTt> .h
<CyrusYzGTt> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : off ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<iGnome> !h
<iGnome> 果然没
<iGnome> `h
<CyrusYzGTt> !rm * /
<tusooa> ib-perl: 来凑个热闹
<CyrusYzGTt> !rm \\/*{$var}
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<tusooa> MaskRay: 代码update.
<CyrusYzGTt> !send lerosua 摧更
<lubotu2`> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyrusYzGTt> !read
<tusooa> lubotu2`: I know that you are only a silly bot.
<lubotu2`> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tusooa> lubotu2`: Yes, I know that you are only a silly bot.
<lubotu2`> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu009> :)
<tusooa> lubotu2`: I don't think you're intelligent.
<lubotu2`> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iPhone> Ξ
<CyrusYzGTt> iPhone§ 歡迎女神歸來
<iGnome> ?
<iGnome> 我都不记得玩了
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> 'help
<iGnome> 强制改名了
<MaskRay> ,help
<MaskRay> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : off ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<tusooa> Guest9740: .h
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 貌似，就是你那個舊密碼可以登錄。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<iGnome> rss
<Guest9740> 如果没有直接指定rss地址。可输入单词，在全部rss地址列表里，按照次序匹配： ► engadget ► ubuntu ► linuxtoy ► ldcn ► cnbeta ► solidot ► lerosua ► eexpress ► yaoms ► ibm ► imtx ► joolix â–
<MaskRay> help
<iGnome> rss lero
<Guest9740> RSS新闻：► 阳光烂灿的日子 --> http://www.lerosua.org  ► 随笔 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619263/1227385/1/item.html  ► icalk 0.1.5 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/53961926
<Guest9740> ► 20110625周记 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619266/1227385/1/item.html  ► C++0x FAQ摘抄 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619267/1227385/1/item.html  ► 沉默的羔羊 --> http://
<CyrusYzGTt> ...亂碼的bot
<tusooa> Guest9740: help
<MaskRay> eval touch /tmp/maskray
<CyrusYzGTt> rss ee
<Guest9740> RSS新闻：
<CyrusYzGTt> rss 神
<tusooa> help
<tusooa> --leave #ubuntu-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<Guest9740> RSS新闻：► 阳光烂灿的日子 --> http://www.lerosua.org  ► 随笔 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619263/1227385/1/item.html  ► icalk 0.1.5 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/53961926
<Guest9740> ► 20110625周记 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619266/1227385/1/item.html  ► C++0x FAQ摘抄 --> http://item.feedsky.com/~feedsky/lerosua/~7306040/539619267/1227385/1/item.html  ► 沉默的羔羊 --> http://
<tusooa> bot banner
<MaskRay> eval touch /tmp/maskray
<CyrusYzGTt> rss iGnome
<MaskRay> eval `touch /tmp/maskray`
<tusooa> rss bones
<MaskRay> eval system("touch\x20/tmp/maskray")
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來這個bot是 lerosua 的喉舌
<tusooa> Guest9740: ?
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ?
<adam8157> jrrp
<MaskRay> ee 好狡猾，删掉 eval 了
<tusooa> Guest9740: 知道eexp吗
<CyrusYzGTt> rss linus
<tusooa> if($arg=~s/.*知道(.+)吗.*/\1/){print "解析1：=$arg=\n";}
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<iGnome> nnnd 我自己都不记得命令了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 看來這個bot是 lerosua 的喉舌
<iGnome> eval 那是私聊的命令才有效
<tusooa> 赶快收起来
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<MaskRay> tusooa: 网络差，早断线了。。
<iGnome> 哦。nnnd 我的iphone被禁止了。难怪。该死的水果，收买了freenode
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> *** Guest9740 (~eexp-bot@58.20.51.237) has quit: Ping timeout: 246 seconds
<tusooa> ...
<iGnome> 敲不死。。
<MaskRay> 本来想惩戒一些 ee ，都怪我读代码太不认真了
<iGnome> 你没读懂。eval只有主人才可以用的
<iGnome> 而且，只针对3个命令
<MaskRay> iGnome: 前面就看到 case "eval" {$arg=~s/.*?\s//;$self->privmsg("$nick","运行结果：".eval("$arg"));}
<MaskRay>  一行
<tusooa> @Afunc里似乎没有eval
<iGnome> privmsg嘛
<iGnome> 多久没开启了。都不记得了。
<tusooa> else{$a="鬼搞鬼搞的地方";}
<mayli> 午饭时间
<gjx> hello
<tusooa> ls
 * MeaCulpa 360浏览器加入chromium内核..
<CyrusYzGTt> 舊聞，鑑定完畢
<tusooa> .
<MeaCulpa> 我也是昨天进了一次windows才发觉
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 你睡你的觉吧
<gjx> 貌似加很久了啊
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 先知先觉
<gjx> 虽然没试过
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 我在看完 上海紀實再睡覺
<MeaCulpa> http://yule.tc/11603
<gjx> 干嘛要用繁体啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 睡覺前發一下 total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      12295       3697          0       1371       8496
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2427      13565
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<gjx> 看都看不清
<maivel> 这Swap很多余啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 自己翻看我回答的log去，不重複
<maivel> CyrusYzGTt: 能问下大概哪天的日志么？
<microcai> gjx: 为了装逼
<gjx> microcai: ==
<gjx> 喂，求了个助哈
<gjx> 为啥我ubuntu不能休眠啊
<gjx> 睡着了就醒不来
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> firefox 的 add-one 也墙啊
<snugglecat> 不是真的这么草木皆兵吧
<snugglecat> 谁帮我测试一下， 我现在装不了 firefox 的插件
<gjx> snugglecat: 话说由此上那ubuntu论坛都吃力
<snugglecat> 谁帮我测试一下， 我现在装不了 firefox 的插件
<snugglecat> gjx, 哦
<snugglecat> 我只是装个 javascript 啊
<maplebeats> ya ho
<gjx> snugglecat:  bug？
<oldtype> 不能上吗
<snugglecat> 不知道， 先前还可一搜索， 装不了。 现在连搜索都不行阿
<oldtype> 能啊
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 可以装的
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 我的不行
<tusooa> ls
<gjx> 重启下ff试试
<snugglecat> 重启 n此了
<oldtype> 那你过会再上试试
<snugglecat> 好吧
<gjx> 这么急？
<oh_no> 话说javascript还要安装吗
<oh_no> 不是设置里启用就可以的
<gjx> 把网断了再重新连一下
<gjx> 对啊
<snugglecat> 很急啊
<snugglecat> javascript 的 debug
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我表示我的Thunderbird的插件反正是安裝不了，至於和墙有關，你們信不信我不知道，反正我是信的。
<snugglecat> hehe
<gjx> vpn
<iGnome> 不要插件的。来op
<iGnome> 画一个圈圈，诅咒你。
<moriramar> 不過上次開了v_n安裝插件好像還是悲劇了。還真可能和墙沒關係呢。
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> microcai: #pragma GCC optimize "-O3" 好像没用？
<iceriver> 大家郝
<iceriver> 好
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 iceriver 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<iceriver> ^_^
<iceriver> 请问，我装好了UBUNTU 11.04
<iceriver> 声卡好像也没问题，但就是没有声音
<ubuntu009> 声音没开
<iceriver> 那个小喇叭的图标也有
<moriramar> palomino|working: 龍還有時間撫摸了？今天比較閒？
<iceriver> 但是音量调节不能拖动
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 moriramar 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 等待开会中
<moriramar> palomino|working: 難怪……
<ubuntu009> 声音首选项
<gplfeng> hi
<iceriver> 点了声音首选项后就一直是等待
<moriramar> palomino|working: 龍，再摸個。
<iceriver> 正在等待声音系统响应
<moriramar> iceriver: 你打開終端，把alsamixer的情况簡單說下？
<ubuntu009> alsamixer  没开
<iceriver> card:hda intel
<palomino|working> ..... , moriramar
<moriramar> 或者打 aplay 1.wav（把1.wav換成任何一個wav文件的路徑，沒有的話在/usr/share/sound中好像有）看看。
<iceriver> chip:conexant cx20561
<moriramar> palomino|working: ……我還以為你是博愛黨的呢。
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我只是表示一下友好。。
<iceriver> alsamixer 运行后， 有个图形界面
<iceriver> 其中 S/PDIF S/PDIF D 数值均为零，其他的参数可调
<croner> hello
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我又重启了。。
<cfy_> roylez,  主席好，你知道我想问啥的
<moriramar> iceriver: aplay 能放出聲音嗎？
<adam8157> cfy_: 约会呢?
<croner> ±àÂë
<cfy_> adam8157 你说主席在约会？
<adam8157> cfy_: 我说你在约主席呢?
<cfy_> adam8157 你的理解好神奇，;)
<cfy_> 谁加入 lisp-cn的邮件列表的？
<cizi> 推荐一本书，关于大便的，叫《大便书》，下载地址http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12758741.html
<cfy_> 。。。。
<adam8157> 挖鼻史
<cizi> 刚看完，觉得不错
<cizi> 日本人写的书
<cizi> 黄色的大便最好，大便越是不臭越好
<cizi> 成长条状，直径2-3厘米，每天2-3条
<jyfl987> cfy_: lisp-cn可容纳scheme的？
 * adam8157 求op kick
 * adam8157 不是kick 我
<cfy_> jyf 可以的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 能, 它那网站上各种方言都说的
<cfy_> 这个客户端没补全。。。
<tusooa> adam8157: 不kick你还kick谁...
<adam8157> cfy_: 什么弱客户端
<adam8157> tusooa: 吾好人
<tusooa> ...
<cfy_> adam8157 你有收信么？ androirc
<adam8157> cfy_: 没订阅, 觉得lisp是条不归路
<cfy_> jyfl987 我感觉国内 还是水木的 函数式编程 那里好
<cfy_> adam8157 。。。。 我觉得不错
<jyfl987> cfy_: 那 列表地址多少 我想订阅下 我喜欢邮件列表
<adam8157> cfy_: 水木社区和THU什么关系?
<cfy_> adam8157  Thu是啥？清华？ 没啥关系了
<adam8157> cfy_: 嗯 以前有关系?
<jyfl987> 清华是什么？
<cfy_> jyfl987 lisp.org.cn/wiki/mailing-list
<jyfl987> cfy_: lisp的语法 发点来看看
<cfy_> adam8157  不清楚，我去的是新水木，newsmth
<cfy_> jyfl987 我手机。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy_: e
<jyfl987> cfy_: 你现在还躺医院里阿
<cfy_> jyfl987 没啊，你不是代替我了么 :P
<cfy_> 主席。。。
<robin1989> :p
<cfy_> 主席不理我。。。。我闪。。。
<jyfl987> cfy_: 嘿嘿 这个lisp-cn我是发邮件加入的 默认会用什么方式给我发邮件？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个列表估计单封和每日摘要差不多
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 不会这么萧条吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我猜的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没有 我刚加入  就有人发邮件了
<jyfl987> 看来默认是 有邮件就转发的模式 太好了
 * adam8157 特烦摘要, 尤其是某些回复摘要的人....
<jyfl987> 操 他们躲在 #lisp-china里
<jyfl987> 可惜里面也没有人
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> krfantasy: 哼哼 换个马甲就以为我不认识你了
<krfantasy> jyfl987: 你是？
<jyfl987> krfantasy: lisp-cn里人说你是 cfy
<tusooa> *** jyfl987 is purple (~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan)
<jyfl987> tusooa: 你好多事
<tusooa> .
<krfantasy> jyfl987: 蛋疼...
<kl> 蒋云帆？
<jyfl987> kl: 江
<kl> jyfl987: 你出名了
<jyfl987> kl: 额 你说仙剑阿 又不完全重名
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 将孕烦
<kl> 鞋是越来越便宜了，质量是越来越好
<kl> 社会生产力在进步
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 骗我呢娜
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 恩。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 》。》
<jyfl987> kl: 有没有看过银河系漫游指南系列
 * MaskRay 编译出来的 rayhsbot 已经 53M 了
<youyoubai> 大家好，新手求教两个问题
<youyoubai> 怎么在选择菜单的时候截图？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么可能的
<kl> jyfl987: 没看过，我很少看电影和动漫
<kl> jyfl987: 我喜欢文字
<jyfl987> kl: 我说的是科幻小说 诶
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<jyfl987> kl: 没看过就无法给你解释 鞋子与社会崩溃的关系了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你很祸跃
<tusooa> .
<kl> jyfl987: 没看过，现在有微博呢，长篇就没看过了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还没有help?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没有奇怪的依赖了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那bot赶快给加个help啊...
<MaskRay> .help
<ineed> Up yours是什么意思
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : off ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<MaskRay> tusooa: 知道
<tusooa> ...
<youyoubai> 没人理我啊？
<jyfl987> kl: http://love1021.info/note.asp?id=117&page=4  看第10章  从 许多年前 这里开始看
<ineed> Grandma是什么意思？
<youyoubai> 我没进错地方把，怎么都没讨论ubuntu的？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 小p孩
<ineed> .help
<Oicebot> 当前版本 1.45n 当前状态为： #ubuntu-cn : off ，打开/关闭命令是 .oicebot on/off
<Oicebot> 简易临时留言： !send 昵称 留言 ； 察看留言 !read ； 删除留言 !rm 名字
<tusooa> youyoubai: 你没进错地方.
<tusooa> https://twitter.com/#!/impointer/status/98642206562324480
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你怎么事情那么多啊
<moriramar> youyoubai: 因為逐漸就會扯上各種話題。
<ineed> Oicebot.on
<kl> youyoubai: 按Delete健上面的上面那个建
<youyoubai> 麻烦咱多说说ubuntu好不好呀
<moriramar> iceriver: 你的問題怎麼樣了？
<kl> jyfl987: 看不进去，电脑看书太累
<moriramar> youyoubai: 什麼問題呀？
<youyoubai> 在有功能选择的时候无效呀
<youyoubai> 怎么在选择菜单的时候截图？
<tusooa> kl: overwrite-mode?
<tusooa> overwrite-mode is an interactive compiled Lisp function in `simple.el'.
<tusooa> It is bound to <insertchar>, <insert>.
<tusooa> (overwrite-mode ARG)
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 我年轻人 火力大 没有马子发泄 只好发泄在手指头上了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你老
<Pwnna> 别跟我讲年轻人
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你是小孩 没还没走出青春期 不算年轻人
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 是粪青吗？
<Kandu> youyoubai: 用 scrot -d 定時來截屏試試。ubuntu 問題太多，用的人不多
<kl> tusooa: 不是，是printscreen那个建吧，我总爱按到那个建，探出来截图的窗口，他不是问截图吗
<MaskRay> .h
<raybot> .bf brainfuck解释器；.pl pointless；.pf pointful；jrrp 你懂的；.e 计算Haskell表达式（目前仅管理员能用）。其他：自动抓取linuxsir论坛feeds
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 怎么粪？
<ineed> jyfl987: 请问，grandma是什么意思？
<tusooa> raybot: 其他
<jyfl987> ineed: http://dict.cn/grandma
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 愤
<Kandu> MaskRay: 贊
<youyoubai> 老大们这都哪跟哪啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没效果?
<Pwnna> 愤粪？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你也好无聊
<MaskRay> tusooa: 要啥效果？
<Kandu> youyoubai: 不喜歡的人 ignore 就好了
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我正在等待eclipse启动。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你的brainfuck用什么解释器的？
<youyoubai> 怎么ignore？
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 额 居然用 其他编辑器 真无聊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不是说自动抓取feed吗,怎么没反应.
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Language.Brainfuck，我修改了下
<tusooa> 其他：自动抓取linuxsir论坛feeds
<tusooa> .
<youyoubai> 怎么给特定人发信息？就像kandu那样
<jyfl987> MaskRay: c的？ 要不要用我的python版本 可以多加几个栈
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 我要删掉它。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: bot上线后出现的 feeds 才抓取
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Haskell 好
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 世界上就10种编辑器 vim emacs 其他
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 启动是为了调东西出来
<kl> youyoubai: 打出名字的前一个或者几个字母，然后按tab建自动补全
<Kandu> MaskRay: 最好都做成一律私聊回覆的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: geany
<Pwnna> nuffsaid
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 那都属于其他
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 那你就应该是11种。
<tusooa> MaskRay: .bf 之类要有时间限制的吧.
<youyoubai> moriramar: ^_^，会了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 现在是这样，对方私聊则 bot 私聊；对方公聊则 bot 公聊……
<Pwnna> 不是10种
<youyoubai> kl: 谢谢
<tusooa> MaskRay: 要是 [>+] 这样的会占用太长时间的.
<Kandu> MaskRay: 公聊也私聊回覆，這樣更好吧
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 世界上就10种人 一种懂三进制 一种只懂二进制 以及 其他
<MaskRay> tusooa: 限时0.4秒
<tusooa> MaskRay: bot太多话会被ban的.
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 如果有其他的话得加1
<jyfl987> tusooa: 发话时候控制下就是了 做个队列
<MaskRay> Kandu: 因为现在还没有有用的功能…….pl .pf .e 都是 Haskell 专用的……
<jyfl987> Pwnna: 你果然是不懂三进制的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 也是，沒幾個人會用 XD
<youyoubai> 大哥们还没人回答我的问题呢，怎么在选择功能的时候截图呀？就是打开一个菜单的情况下截图？
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你那个很讨厌的，因为你没法说啊。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我表示e進制到時候會怎麼說？
<MaskRay> .bf [>+]
<jyfl987> moriramar: lol
<tusooa>     my $dest = ($room eq '#ubuntu-cn') ? $nick : $room;
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个没输出
<tusooa>     my $pre = ($dest eq $room) ? "$nick: " : '';
<Pwnna> jyfl987: n进制都可以。。我没事学过。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 是呀，e進制你怎麼寫那個數位都是個問題……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 拿来忽悠懂二进制的人就行了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我也在想为什么没输出。。
<tusooa> 这样就好
<youyoubai> 大哥们还没人回答我的问题呢，怎么在选择功能的时候截图呀？就是打开一个菜单的情况下截图
<jyfl987> MaskRay: .才是输出阿 大哥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 应该输出 timeout
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 难道你要解释器把 stack给你dump出来
<Pwnna> moriramar: 恩按道理开始可以作sum i * e^d
<tusooa> -h
<moriramar> Pwnna: 就是說沒辦法寫。
<Pwnna> moriramar: 可以间隔一个字符。
<jyfl987> .bf ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.
<raybot> H
<jyfl987> 你看这个才可以么
<moriramar> Pwnna: 比如？
<tusooa> -r
<tusooa> -r jyfl987
<tusooa> -r MaskRay
<Pwnna> moriramar: 假如 150可以写为 1|5|0
<jyfl987> .bf ++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++..+++.
<tusooa> <ib-perl> 你今天的人品: [---------------.>   ] 84.765625% (Lv 16/20)
<raybot> Hello
<jyfl987> 不过还得优化
<jyfl987> brainfuck最大的问题是 不能直接输入数字数据 否则还是很好玩的
<Pwnna> moriramar: 你e进制写成2.1|2.3|0
<jyfl987> 现在就只能是真的 brainfuck了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 不會有2.1 2.3 這樣的東西吧。
<jyfl987> 或者要是brainfuck可以操作bit位 那也很好玩
<Pwnna> <jyfl987> 你今天的人品: <-------------------------------------------[             ] -10000000%
<jyfl987> 这样就不用太多的加号了
<moriramar> Pwnna: 說不上來。
<Pwnna> moriramar: 为什么不行
<jyfl987> jrrb
<moriramar> Pwnna: 今天沒睡好覺，腦子有些暈。沒睡好覺不搞數學和計算機，只看生物。
<tusooa> Pwnna: 别忽悠人. -r看的
<jyfl987> tusooa: 那我的结果呢？
<jyfl987> tusooa: 他小孩子不懂造假
<tusooa> <ib-perl> jyfl987 今天的人品: [-------.>           ] 44.921875% (Lv 8/20)
<Pwnna> moriramar: 按照e进制，2.1|2.3|0 = 21.769066013 (decimal)
<Pwnna> 不行
<tusooa> jyfl987: -r [nick]
<Pwnna> 不能用|
<Pwnna> |是整除
<Pwnna> eh
<Pwnna> moriramar: 2.1;2.3;0
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我们给 brainfuck加两个操作符 就好玩了 bit位移   ;'
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 支持 +4 这种用法就好了
<tusooa> $`$&$'
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 用bit位移一样的 有了bit位移 你可以轻松构造大数字
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那样加着加着又成現在的語言了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 就不好玩了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: Language.Unlambda 比较难改
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 最多16个操作 就能把任意256数字表示出来
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你都在做什麼！！！！
 * moriramar 我還是去種地吧。
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 你去玩MALBOLGE
<MaskRay> moriramar: Language.Brainfuck 我加了 WriterT 就能让 bot 用了
<tusooa> 去玩quine吧
<MaskRay> haskell 的人对 quine 有套理论
<MaskRay> 反正我看不懂
<moriramar> Pwnna: 應該不帶用小數的。满2不到e的應該用之後位數來表示？
<tusooa> 现在吾搞到4种语言了.
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 假设 左移是 ; 右移是 ' 要搞个 A 只需要 +;;;;;;+.
<Pwnna> moriramar: 正常数字
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个比 那个简洁多了
<tusooa> .bf +.
<jyfl987> 等我更新下我那个python brainfuck intepreter
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你說有套理論不會是說Template Haskell吧？
<moriramar> Pwnna: 正常數字？
<Pwnna> moriramar: 十进制的数字: 2.3|9.8 = 2.3 * 10^1 + 9.8 * 10^0 = 23 + 9.8 = 32.8
<Pwnna> 2.3;9.8
<moriramar> 呃……
<iceriver> sorry
<Pwnna> moriramar: 多小数点数字。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 你和我說的已經不是一個問題了。
<iceriver> 刚刚离开了
<iceriver> ALPAY放不出
<Pwnna> moriramar: 哇。你今天让我创造了一个新的数字系统
<moriramar> iceriver: aplay……不是alpay……
<iceriver> 运行后没有反应
<iceriver> aplay
<iceriver> 敲错路
<moriramar> Pwnna: 去先把他用集合定義出來再說新數字系统的事。
<moriramar> Pwnna: 現代數字系统有Peano定理的支持，你的拿什麼支持去定義吧。
<moriramar> iceriver: 那就是驅動問題了？你的聲卡是什麼。
<moriramar> iceriver: 最好還是去找找各個發行版在你的機器上的情况，其它的發行版的解決方法也會很有用的。
<iGnome> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AO0001/16839.html
<Pwnna> moriramar: 我叫它numberfuck
<Pwnna> better
<Pwnna> numberfwck
<moriramar> Pwnna: 好吧，你爽去吧。
<iceriver> 关键就是声卡又好像没有问题
<iceriver> 运行alsamixer 也可以
<moriramar> iceriver: 你確定靜音取消掉了吧？
<iceriver> 确定
 * adam8157 Smith was the most common surname in Canada until 2006, when it was overtaken by Li.
<tusooa> raybot挂了?
<tusooa> ib-perl: -h
<moriramar> iceriver: 那我不知道了。
<moriramar> adam8157: 加拿大被占領了嗎？
<iceriver> 小喇叭那里只有图标，没有音量的程度
<MaskRay> 支持 << >> 后，12次操作可以把任意字节变成另一个
<adam8157> moriramar: 貌似是
<tusooa> <ib-perl> raybot 今天的人品: [------.>            ] 35.15625% (Lv 7/20) #不敢恭维
<iceriver> 好吧，我再自己看看什么原因
<iceriver> 谢谢路
<MaskRay> moriramar: Network 用过吗
<Cherrot> sh /opt/linux-3.0/arch/x86/boot/install.sh 3.0.0Cherrot arch/x86/boot/bzImage \
<Cherrot> 		System.map "/boot"
<Cherrot>  *** Missing file: arch/x86/boot/bzImage
<Cherrot> 有人在编译内核时遇到这个错误吗？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 沒，我說了， 我還在看純計算。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 推荐点文章
<moriramar> MaskRay: 什麼方面的？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 随便
<moriramar> Cherrot: 這個，編譯的時候不都會在那生成的嗎？
<moriramar> Cherrot: 先要 make 吧……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 稍等。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 肯定make 了呀
<moriramar> 你那能看論文嗎？
<Cherrot> moriramar: make    make modules_install     make install
<moriramar> Cherrot: x86的？不是amd64的？
<Cherrot> moriramar: X86de
<moriramar> 這年頭問題都比較神……
<Cherrot> moriramar: X86和AMD64有区别呀？
<moriramar> make 完了 arch/x86/boot/bzImage 居然不存在。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 还是得靠写代码理解。现在那些错误总算能看懂一点了
<moriramar> Cherrot: 沒，只是怕選錯了。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 难道我配置坏了……？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 好了 我的新规则写出来了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你要我推薦文章？随便都行？論文行嗎？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 加了 ; ' !
<Cherrot> moriramar: 好呢 我重新编译一个完整内核试试  谢谢~
<MaskRay> moriramar: 数学太浓的就算了。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 拜大牛
<moriramar> MaskRay: 沒數學。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 好奇你们怎么学 Haskell 的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这有什么牛的 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 编译器?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 2003年Brit J Clin Pharmaco雜誌，Labiris/Dolovich發表了肺部給藥的霧化效果分析系列論文，03年是前2部分，文章很精彩，推薦一下。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 生物无兴趣。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 解释器 编译器也没问题
<adam8157> jyfl987: 拜大牛
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我最近都在忙這個，所以也沒怎麼看Haskell……
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你就是不去看看 就乱拜 额
 * adam8157 哎, 怎样跟随大牛的脚步啊? 准备好好看书了...sigh...
<Kandu> jyfl987: 啊，你做解釋器了，同拜下大牛
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 求指导编译原理
<saimazoon> 大家好
<moriramar> jyfl987: 而且編譯器也沒問題，同拜下大牛。
<moriramar> saimazoon: 先去拜大牛， jyfl987！這小孩怎麼沒大沒小的。
 * moriramar 速度消失。
<adam8157> 你吓到小盆宇...
<kikupotter> 谁是大牛
<moriramar> adam8157: 哈哈哈。
<moriramar> adam8157: 我表示我在看命運石之門的時候偶爾也想中二一把。
<tusooa> 鼠标的中键挂了,怎么解决
<moriramar> tusooa: 換鼠標，這麼簡單的問題都不知道。
<MaskRay> 什么时候需要中键？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 中键粘贴
<iGnome> tusooa: 拆开，换一个微动开关
<iGnome> 中键搜索的。 MaskRay
<MaskRay> tusooa: <S-insert>
<MaskRay> tusooa: xdotool click 2
<iGnome> 那剪贴板不同的。 MaskRay
<MaskRay> iGnome: 一样的
<MaskRay> iGnome: 多数程序一样的
 * adam8157 笔记本不用鼠标的路过
<iGnome> 胡说。
<iGnome> 要一样，还要专门的软件去同步的
<adam8157> iGnome: 阿姨, 有个标准叫做CUA, win, lin, mac通用...
<iGnome> 不知道啥。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你的 xterm 肯定改过了
<iGnome> 只知道 primary 和clipboard ，不同
<MaskRay> S-insert mouse-2 一般都是 primary
<adam8157> iGnome: 哦, 以为在说组合键....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_User_Access
<iGnome> 还是拆开吧
<adam8157> .
<iGnome> 左右键同时按。
<iGnome> 可模拟
<tusooa> iGnome: 确实可以
<tusooa> Mouse 1 A S Exec exec xdotool click 2
<MaskRay> 围观 fvwm 用户
<adam8157> .
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 求配置文件
<adam8157> C+S+左键=中键?
<tusooa> 用了这条命令之后,其他地方似乎可以用shift+mouse1实现中键,但是emacs里会提示S-mouse2未定义的错误
<tusooa> MaskRay: github上挂着呢
<adam8157> o 没C
<iGnome> 。 emacs 居然敢抢到wm前面去？
<tusooa> iGnome: 不知道.
<iGnome> 太专制了
<iGnome> 肯定刷了键盘缓冲区
<tusooa> iGnome: 如果是抢到前边去的话应该是提示S-mouse-1未定义才对
<iGnome> 。。也是哦
<iGnome> 那就是 emacs 独立判断的 modif 键
<adam8157> MaskRay: 还是awesome好, lua, 随便配的
<MaskRay> adam8157: xmonad好，haskell，随便配的
<iGnome> 。都瓦片啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 瓦片好啊, 谁用谁知道
<iGnome> 还是compiz好些。
<adam8157> MaskRay: haskell太大
<tusooa> .
<iGnome> 不习惯
<ilovezoe> 小白求助: sed -n '12,s/foo/foobar/g' 中的 数字12能使用代替变量吗
<MaskRay> adam8157: 656 MB
<MaskRay> adam8157: ghc-7.0.4，656 MB，还好
<adam8157> MaskRay: 0_0 太大了
<iGnome> 巨大
<MaskRay> 优雅是最重要的：className =? "Firefox" --> viewShift "1:web"
<tusooa> .
<sikao_lfs1> 我想问问大家。我wine玩游戏魔兽争霸3，如何从游戏里切换回ubuntu桌面？
<iGnome> 不优雅啊
<adam8157> 不喜欢这种编码风格, 骆驼就骆驼, 第一个还小写, 丑...
<adam8157> iGnome: .
<iGnome> Style gimp|     StartsOnPage 1 1
<iGnome> 这舒服些
<moriramar> adam8157: 和我一樣，我也不喜歡第一個小寫。
<moriramar> adam8157: Pascal的那個寫法真好。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 异教徒
<moriramar> MaskRay: 謝謝，我本來就不是Haskell教的。
<adam8157> 喜欢kernel和python的风格
<moriramar> adam8157: 不會是下劃線吧……
<adam8157> moriramar: yep
<ilovezoe> 唉。SB了。是可以的。
<moriramar> adam8157: 那個是我覺得最惡心的，連CSS那個都比它強些……
<moriramar> 純浪費鍵盤敲擊的……
<tusooa> ls
<adam8157> 就是喜欢kernel的风格...看着舒服啊
<tusooa> 好吧,         (list (kbd "<S-mouse-2>") (lambda () (interactive) (shell-command "exec xdotool click 2")))
<moriramar> MaskRay: 好吧，我站回來。
<iGnome> 。
<MaskRay> moriramar: ghc 好像真是我系统里 qsize 最大的包……
<adam8157> tusooa: sawfish么?
<iGnome> tusooa: 这太复杂了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 原來有一段時間我還是比較喜歡Lisp/CSS那样直接用-的。不過Lisp標准是大小寫不敏感……
<tusooa> adam8157: emacs
<MaskRay> moriramar: libreoffice-bin 太让人失望了，居然不是最大的
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……
 * adam8157 竟然平盘
<moriramar> MaskRay: libreoffice 才313MB
<moriramar> 我這631MB ghc
<moriramar> 再就是 git 187 MB 了。
<MaskRay> app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.4.0: 5846 files, 1050 non-files, 417 MB
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你怎么求最大包的
<moriramar> moriramar: 我暈，ghc能不大嗎？全是html的幫助文件……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 自己看……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不要什麼都想着寫脚本，這種小事自己看看對大腦活躍有好處。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 果然是猜的
<jyfl987> 今天 邪门了, 老是gnome-terminor崩溃
<moriramar> MaskRay: 也不對，/usr/share/doc/ghc 就 40M……
<jyfl987> 搞得我只好在tty下工作
<adam8157> jyfl987: 换xterm吧, 没死过
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=340370
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我原來也有過，當時是和 .gconf 權限有關。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怀疑是libxxx的问题
<tusooa> .
<Kandu> jyfl987: xterm 好
<jyfl987> tty下写代码也舒服
<adam8157> jyfl987: 在用gnome? 什么distro?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 看GHC大不爽你也搞個新的Compiler？移植到GCC中？哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 就是 dual-screen 没用起来
<MaskRay> qsize -am | sort -k7,7,n
<MaskRay> 伤硬盘
<jyfl987> adam8157: u1004 + i3-wm
<jyfl987> 有什么办法可以在tty下用dual-screen么
<adam8157> jyfl987: i3貌似也是一种平铺?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对
<MaskRay> s/,n/n/
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://imagebin.org/166185 看awesome
<MaskRay> moriramar: 这个恐怕比 gcc 还难写
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我喜欢 i3  另外 我现在 问的是有没有tty下使用dual-screen的办法
<moriramar> MaskRay: 向 jyfl987 取經唄。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 应该没有哦
<jyfl987> 我现在 dual-screen在tty下是mirror的 额
<jyfl987> 还有 个鸟问题 zhcon --utf8下 这里有人说话 经常吃字
<iGnome> jyfl987: 又蛋疼，跑tty?
<iGnome> 浪费显卡
 * adam8157 RHEL, 你要不要这么慢啊!!!
<sikao_lfs1> 终于明白了。wine的魔兽争霸3,必须新开一个x，才能实现随时进入桌面。。。。。。哈哈
<jyfl987> iGnome: terminal老崩溃 我有什么办法
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你這傢伙，編譯原理是什麼時候學的，沒聽你說起過呢
<jyfl987> iGnome: 而且一崩就全崩 nnd
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你再说下 你发的话又被吃掉了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你這傢伙，編譯原理是什麼時候學的，沒聽你說起過呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 每次都是 你 字后面 吃掉 你是不是用了什么其他编码
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你是大笨蛋
<Pwnna> MaskRay: 赞成
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 擦
<Kandu> jyfl987: ~
<MaskRay> Kandu: 瞧，露馅了
<Kandu> XD
<iGnome> lol
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你发的就是没问题 难道 kandu也发的一样的?
<iGnome> 我来冲冲
<jyfl987> shit zhcon也是一拖shit
<iGnome>  ⣎⣱ ⡇⢸ ⣏⡉    ⡇⢸ ⡇ ⣏⡉ ⡏⢱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱ ⢎⡑ ⣏⡉ ⣇⣸ ⣏⡉ ⡷⣸
<iGnome>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠇  ⠉⠉ ⠟⠻ ⠇ ⠧⠤ ⠧⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱ ⠢⠜ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠸ ⠧⠤ ⠇⠹
<jyfl987> microcai: 十年的那个cjk补丁呢
<iGnome> 𠁆𠈌𠓗𡘙𡦀𡦈轟淼驫龘𠀾圀囬圞
<iGnome> ⇶⇸→↣↦⤐⤑⤔⤖⤗⤻♥ꝎꙬ㚐ູꙮ
<iGnome> ⨃
<adam8157> iGnome: 一堆方框
<metbsd> microcai, 路由器配置好了，呵呵
<tusooa> iGnome: 搞个招财进宝
<iGnome> 没冲死。没意思嘛
<jyfl987> microcai: 人呢?
<adam8157> 邪神
<iGnome> 难道带了cjk补丁的微菜，冲死了？
<iGnome> :D
<adam8157> 微菜不知道干啥呢
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> dir
<adam8157> 等他来帝都放他血啊...
<happyaron> Kandu: hi, machinelife 的网页空间怎么用？
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<sadf465> 英雄们，请教一个问题，我到Ubuntu怎么能连接上局域网内XP共享到打印机啊？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是先放你的么
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> .h
<raybot> .bf brainfuck解释器；.pl pointless；.pf pointful；jrrp 你懂的；.e 计算Haskell表达式（目前仅管理员能用）。其他：自动抓取linuxsir论坛feeds
<jyfl987> sadf465: 用那个打印机服务不时可以么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 等等么, 现在没血
<adam8157> jrrp
<tusooa> raybot: 为啥不是'h
 * raybot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 97.656% (Lv 20/20)
<tusooa> -r adam8157
<adam8157> yeah
<adam8157> tusooa: 这是啥?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 换我的bf解释器
<tusooa> adam8157: en.提供数据2 <ib-perl> adam8157 今天的人品: [-.>                 ] 11.328125% (Lv 2/20)
<alvin_rxg> jrrp
 * raybot alvin_rxg今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>...........] 45.313% (Lv 9/20)
<adam8157> +r adam8157
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 加上我的语法支持
<tusooa> -r alvin_rxg
<tusooa> adam8157: 是-r不是+r
<alvin_rxg> -p tusooa
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: <ib-perl> alvin_rxg 今天的人品: [--------------.>    ] 76.171875% (Lv 15/20)
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你会脚本了？
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 是-r好不好
<adam8157> tusooa: 我以为是减人品 加人品
<iGnome> 啥解释器
<alvin_rxg> -x tusooa
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 没-x没-p
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: å°±-r
<alvin_rxg> -tusooa
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 也没-tusooa.
<alvin_rxg> -r
<iGnome> 这干嘛呢
<tusooa> iGnome 自己试试就知道了啊
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> hehe
<tusooa> -r iGnome
<iGnome> -alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> mrrp
<tusooa> <ib-perl> iGnome 今天的人品: [-----------.>       ] 63.671875% (Lv 12/20)
<happyaron> MaskRay: 在？
<tusooa> happyaron: 拜见aronxu
<adam8157> .
<happyaron> tusooa: 拜见 tusooa
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> 拜见 adam
<happyaron> 拜见ee
<iGnome> - iGnome
<happyaron> 拜见 alvin rxg
<adam8157> 拜阿荣
<MaskRay> jyfl987: << >> 确实不错
<iGnome> 哈皮。他们玩bot。办了他们
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不过 +16 -16 可能更好？
<happyaron> iGnome: 你有op，自己决定
<iGnome> 难道是 jyfl987 搞出的rp游戏？
<tusooa> Oicebot: 你不说话,有人当你是哑巴的
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitafo> oicebot 不说好啊
<namoamitafo> 说起来很烦
<cfy> jyfl987: T_T
<cfy> jyfl987: 原来热点是这个意思....
<cfy> 还有35MB的流量....
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> debian stable怎么没有aircrack-ng...
<adam8157> cfy: 不学好
<cfy> adam8157: ....我要破解一个.....
<adam8157> kkde0O: 低调的nick
<cfy> adam8157: kk一直很低调....
<kkde0O> 嗯
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 03:05:24)
 * raybot 论坛新帖：www.tiffanyoutletstore.net http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378634&goto=newpost
<cfy> raybot啊...
<cfy> 好,我试试.....
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15015        976          0       1383       9228
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       4403      11588
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<Pwnna> huh
<Pwnna> 快了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我剛纔開了 google-earth 不過，可惜，，那個x86_64包騙人，，根本就是 32bit的ELF
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 你看看吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我那个是遵循bf的设计做的改动  如果 要提供数字直接来 就跟原来 设计有点不符合了
<jyfl987> cfy 什么热点
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你的设计很好
<jyfl987> MaskRay: en 那你就加上被 我的python版本已经支持了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ; 是 << ?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你这不是逼我自己写个解释器（原来是根据一个库改的）
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 晚上谢谢看
<jyfl987> MaskRay: ; 位左移  ' 位右移 ! 清空位偏移 同时对<>也要加上 清空位偏移的副作用
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ! 是 core[cp]<-0 ?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: bf 解释器又不难 你用的又是haskell funtional lang 都好实现bf
<MaskRay> jyfl987: < > 不能加副作用吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 要加 否则会很麻烦
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Haskell 优雅但思维复杂度大，写这个 bot 我写得很痛苦
<mayli> mrrp
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 这样就不兼容已有代码了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那说明你学艺不精 总不能说haskell不好嘛 是吧
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 就是有副作用才兼容老代码
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 老代码 < 就是 cp <- cp-1
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不过现在 +- 已经多义了 想完全兼容不可能 了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: + 是什么
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 除非 你再加 位操作 +1 的符号
<jyfl987> MaskRay: + 原来 就是简单的加1 现在是 如果 bit_offset !=0 则把相应bit 设置为 1
<jyfl987> MaskRay: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/bf/bfi.py 你看看
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 明白了，我原来以为你是说 ; 表示 core[cp] <- core[cp] << 1
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      14868       1123          0       1384       9253
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       4230      11761
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<Pwnna> huh
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 如果 你想完美兼容 老的代码 需要加上对应 的 bit_set bit_unset 的符号 不过即使这样 程序逻辑也肯定 变了
<ilovezoe> vi里 :3s/foo/foobar/ 的这个命令，sed能实现吗
<iGnome> 应该能
<adam8157> vi和sed都是通的...
<NoIE> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/language_tips/news/2011-08/03/content_13037683.htm
<NoIE> 你信么？IE浏览器用户智商为80接近弱智
<NoIE> 标题有点损。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 你信么？IE浏览器用户智商为80接近弱智-英语点津
<duan> 我的聊天窗口每一行最后一个英文单词总是显示不完整，汉语就没有这个问题。
<iGnome> 你是否已经觉得Coding不再有挑战？
<iGnome>  你是否已经在日复一日变幻不定的开发需求中失去了激情？
<gaia144> asd
 * gaia144 asd
<zzmfish> iGnome, 我的梦想是coding到60岁
<jyfl987> meaculpha: 现在我用ii登录了
<iGnome> 。
<Pwnna> 知道git如何能够submodule一个文件夹？
<Pwnna> 而不是整个project
<iGnome> 等你生了小孩。你就没劲搞这了。 zzmfish
<iGnome> Pwnna: 搞出来再过滤。
<Pwnna> iGnome: 什么意思？
<iGnome> 。
<jyfl987> iGnome 你现在不还折腾?
<iGnome> 全部搞出来，再删除。
<iGnome> jyfl987: 我折腾啥了。天天没事做。
<jyfl987> iGnome 你不是还写过乱七八糟的脚本?
<gaia144> gaia144: asd
<Pwnna> iGnome: 那么每次更新submodule不都会回来吗？。。
<iGnome> 别胡说。那是系统缺少的功能，我才补充的
<iGnome> Pwnna: 是啊。不支持的。
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> fml
<iGnome> 下班。明天去漂流？
<jyfl987> ii真不错，这才是 unix 麻
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你那解釋器源碼在哪？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我要拜讀一下
<ilovezoe> adam8157: 搞定！echo $i|sed "${i}s/foo/foobar/" filename
<jyfl987> Kandu: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/bf/bfi.py
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這麼短?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jyfl987> Kandu: brainfuck本来就简单 又是解释器 额
<Kandu> jyfl987: 果然牛，這麼短就能寫個解釋器了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥? 就这么短?
<Kandu> jyfl987: 士別三日當刮目相看啊
<alvin_rxg> i3 咋不支持 xft 呢……
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你就是把bf的那几个操作换到python啦?
<gaia144> gaia144: ä½ 
<jyfl987> Kandu: 关键是brainfuck本身简单 是个人都可以写个解释器额
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ i7 也沒有
<CyrusYzGTt> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 你也用i3?
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 考虑用，但因为不支持 xft，还是继续 wmii/awesome
<CyrusYzGTt> .對了 i3 是 窗口管理器。。呃呃
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 支持阿
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 找那个tree的分支
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg i3有个分支叫tree
<alvin_rxg> 你让我 git 啊……
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，剛看了 brainfuck 的設計，確實
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg 是阿
<jyfl987> Kandu 是吧 写解释器没什么 写编译器才有意思
<alvin_rxg> 不懂 git，不知道哪个 tree
<jyfl987> Kandu 这个bf和forth就不好转换了
<jyfl987> calebot
<jyfl987> Kandu 最牛逼的应该是自己搞个fpga 实现个cpu 使用 brainfuck指令集 lol
<Kandu> :)
 * adam8157 什么时候能大规模转到python3啊...
<jyfl987> Kandu 你用汇编写个裸机用的bf解释器吧 我想玩玩
<Kandu> jyfl987: 好啊
<jyfl987> Kandu 写好以后发我邮箱
<adam8157> 大牛...们
<savr> niiiiiiiihow
 * MaskRay 正在学 Parsec
<lerosua> 准备下班啦
<pityonline> 时刻准备着……
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ free -m
<CyrusYzGTt>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      13089       2903          0       1389       9280
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2418      13573
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
 * microcai 原来魔法禁书是抄袭的 X战警啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ google的程式，都很耗內存，，
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 由於風扇太響了，，還有 機器很熱了，，就關掉google的程式。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ google-chrome-stable-13.0.782.107-94237.x86_64  google-earth-6.0
<adam8157> microcai: 你看啥呢?
<microcai> adam8157: ？
<adam8157> microcai: 动漫?
<microcai> adam8157: X战警
<microcai> adam8157:  cctv6 现在在放
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 怎么回事！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340396 今天下了个每日版，硬盘grub引导安装。。。然后一切正常，ubuntu画面也有，但是之后却需要帐号密码登录，怎么回事啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 min459980089 — 2011-08-03 17:47
<ilovezoe> 变行金钢3 好看么？
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 社会大学的进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340401 刚刚学linux 找几个朋友 一起加油奋斗 QQ群86392753 不需要多好的 技术 只要 有 爱好 和 恒心 统计信息: 发表于 由 786556605 — 2011-08-03 18:29
<cfy__> roylez: 主席好
<cfy__> 有人用过aircrack不?
<cfy__> iGoogle: ee
<cfy__> roylez: 主席
<cfy__> 没人理我?!
<cfy__> roylez: 主席主席
<gaia144> cfy__: 你好
<cfy__> gaia144: hillo
<cfy__> gaia144: 你好
<cfy__> 几天不来,感觉这里变了....
<Kandu> cfy__: XD
<Kandu> cfy__: 用手機上的網?
<cfy__> Kandu: 我想说,我有罪恶感......你懂的...
<Kandu> cfy__: 不懂
<cfy__> Kandu: 你不懂........wifi....
<cfy__> Kandu: 邻居wifi,你懂了吧...
<cfy__> Kandu: 唉....
<Kandu> cfy__: 哦，這沒什麼
<cfy__> Kandu: 没什么?你这么说...我感觉好多了...呵呵
<ineed> 请问，vim 和emacs哪个分屏更好？
<cfy__> emacs分屏不错啊
<Kandu> cfy__: 他家若按流量計費的，那是不好。不過浙江範圍的，一般都按時間計費。不損人但利己，自然是好事
<ineed> cfy__: 能分多少个？
<cfy__> Kandu: ?wifi啊...不是包年么?
<cfy__> Kandu: 路由器嘛..
<cfy__> ineed: 不明白
<Kandu> cfy__: 嗯
<ineed> cfy__: 能分成几个屏？
<cfy__> Kandu: 主要它的ssid是 = =别偷了，放弃吧
<Kandu> ineed: vim 的話可分多個 tab, 每個 tab 都是一屏。每個 tab 裡可切割出多個區域
<cfy__> Kandu: 让我很不爽.....
<cfy__> Kandu: 呵呵
<cfy__> ineed: 我试试
<namoamitafo> 和^k^一起来
<cfy__> ineed: 我12寸的屏幕,上下分,分出了8个.然后不行了.不能再分了.没空间了
<gaia144> /bin/sh: notify-send: not found
<gaia144> 。。
<Kandu> cfy__: XD
<Kandu> cfy__: 知道你了啊
<ineed> cfy__: 哦
<cfy__> Kandu: ...我没试之前就有了...人家连路由器密码都没有设置....
<Kandu> cfy__: 那人倒是大方
<ineed> 请问gvim可以使用vim的插件吗？
<cfy__> Kandu: ....
<cfy__> Kandu: 那也可以破解吧,不断得post
<cfy__> Kandu: 你说呢?
<caleb-> ineed: 一样
<Kandu> cfy__: 破解，不懂
<cfy__> Kandu: 就是暴力提交用户名和密码...不过难度比较大....
<Kandu> cfy__: 哦
<ineed> caleb-: 请问，gvim 可以使用vimirc吗？
<caleb-> ineed: gvim 和 vim 基本是完全一样的东西
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 无法使用更新管理器了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340404 10.04，每周更新，以及出现多次了，别的都能更新，就这三个，根本无法选中，求教了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2011-08-03 19:30
<cfy__> caleb-: 问下gtk+在debian里是什么gtk2.0.0?
<cfy__> caleb-: 好像是gimp的工具包么?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<caleb-> cfy__: 和 ubuntu 一样啊
<caleb-> cfy__: 本来用啥 distro?
<cfy__> caleb-: debian啊.
<caleb-> cfy__: libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-dev
<caleb-> gtk 已经和 gimp 分开 N 年了
<cfy__> caleb-: 哦.那版本号呢?2.4貌似是2004年的产品?我对版本号有点迷糊
<ineed> caleb-: 在gvim 中使用vimirc，它提示我安装vim-perl，请问它是什么？
<caleb-> cfy__: gtk2 的 module abi 主要为 2.4.0 / 2.10.0, 当前主流为 2.10.0
<caleb-> cfy__: gtk3 的 module abi 为 3.0.0
<caleb-> cfy__: 版号和年份完全无关
<cfy__> caleb-: 对了.你用过alien么?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 干啥用alien? 忘不了rhel?
<cfy__> caleb-: 我知道,有个软件要求gtk+ 2.4以上...我一看libgtk2.0有点不明白
<caleb-> cfy__: 肯定兼容的
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 有个软件提供了rpm的...我alien一下,说是产生了deb.但是.....没看见deb包出来啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy__§ debian也可以直接安裝rpm包的，，
<caleb-> gtk 2.0 / 2.2 基本极少人用 <- 那时的主流是 gtk 1.2
<cfy__> caleb-: 我alien *.rpm,不过deb竟然没出来...
<caleb-> gtk 2.0 / 2.2 bug 多又没人用
<caleb-> gtk 2.4 以上才好使
<cfy__> lispworks-personal_6.0-2_i386.deb generated
<cfy__> caleb-: lispworks-personal_6.0-2_i386.deb generated ,但是我没看到这个文件...
<Kandu> ineed: 應該是 vim 的 perl 接口
<caleb-> cfy__: 一般会出现在当前目录，没有的话大概就是失败了
<cfy__> caleb-: 那是错误的提示么?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: alien不提供dependency
<caleb-> 不知，没遇过那错误
<caleb-> namoamitafo: alien 有提供的
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我知道.无所谓啊....不需要dep
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我不知道....不过表示无所谓...呵呵
<caleb-> namoamitafo: alien 转 rpm -> deb 一般会生成依赖
<ineed> Kandu: 是不是需在win 中搭建perl
<cfy__> debian的包在安装的时候会验证一下吗?就是有没有签名之类的?
<Kandu> ineed: 不知道。我只在 linux 下用。而且接口都是自己選擇編譯
<caleb-> cfy__: deb 包目前没有签名，只有 apt 官方源 / debian cd 有
<caleb-> cfy__: deb 包只有内置 checksum, 但 malware 可以连 checksum 一起改
<caleb-> cfy__: 所以不要乱抓来路不明的 deb
<caleb-> 像 ppa 的 key 最好别加
<caleb-> 很多人都乱加 ppa 的 key, 怎么死的都不知道
<ineed> Kandu: 嗯
<cfy__> caleb-: 那我在不安全的网络下,安装包,也危险.....
<caleb-> cfy__: apt 现在强制用 gpg 验证的
<cfy__> caleb-: aptitude呢?
<caleb-> cfy__: 一样
<cfy__> caleb-: 那就是说我在不安全的网络环境下,从 安全的源 安装,就没事对吧
<caleb-> cfy__: 对
<caleb-> cfy__: 用 ftp.cn.debian.org 也安全
<cfy__> caleb-: 我用了 163的源
<caleb-> cfy__: 用 apt-key list 检查看你收了哪些 key
<caleb-> cfy__: 不安全的 key 别用
<cfy__> caleb-: http://pastebin.com/M3CFpqRT
<caleb-> apt key signing 确保只要你的 apt-key 收的都是正确的 key, 就算 mirror 被黑也不怕
<caleb-> 除非你装到了假的 debian-archive-keyring 这个包，或是收了来路不明的 key
<cfy__> 哦...
<caleb-> cfy__: 前五个是 debian 官方, 然后是 google, debian-multimedia(一个 Debian Developer 负责的)
<caleb-> cfy__: SpiderOak 那个是做毛的？
<cfy__> caleb-: 嗯,我知道有个opera,spideroak是那个网盘的...
<cfy__> caleb-: 可以删除...因为我懒得用...
<caleb-> 如果觉得能信任就收吧，不信任就把它拿掉
<caleb-> google / opera 应该还可以信任
<caleb-> debian-multimedia 只要那个 DD 没被黑就可以信任
<cfy__> caleb-: google的好像没用,,,我看看,把他们删除
<caleb-> cfy__: 没装 chrome?
<caleb-> cfy__: google earth 之类的？
<cfy__> caleb-: 没有....应该是以前装chrome留下的
<caleb-> 没用就拿掉
<cfy__> Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
<caleb-> gpg 只有在 trust web 里的 key 才比较值得信任
<cfy__> 这个就是那个multimedia的?
<caleb-> cfy__: 这是 debian multimedia 的
<caleb-> cfy__: mplayer / ffmpeg 之类的
<cfy__> caleb-: 把lenny也那掉怎么杨?
<caleb-> cfy__: 可以拿掉，不过 debian-archive-keyring 升级时又会回来
<Fossilet> test
<^k^> Fossilet, ....  ㍫ 
<caleb-> cfy__: 那 key 基本只有 debian 官方源在用，拿不拿无所谓
<cfy__> caleb-: 那算了..不过和lenny有啥关系?
<caleb-> cfy__: debian 每个 release 都有自己的官方 key
<Fossilet> ^k^, 这字体牛。
<cfy__> caleb-: 我知道,我是squeeze 嘛,和lenny无关把
<caleb-> cfy__: lenny 支持到明年初
<^k^> Fossilet, 什么是“这”指的是？  ㍫ 
<cfy__> caleb-: 可是包太老了呀...
<caleb-> cfy__: 那 key 是 debian-archive-keyring 提供的，就算用 sid 也有那 key
<cfy__> caleb-: 哦...
<Fossilet> ^k^, 你每句话后面缀个"19点"?
<caleb-> cfy__: 你如果没加 lenny 源，基本也用不到那 key
<caleb-> cfy__: 拿不拿掉都行
<^k^> Fossilet, 每个人？  ㍫ 
<cfy__> caleb-: 那算了,不拿了
<Fossilet> ^k^, ....就你。你看不到？？。。
<^k^> Fossilet, 作为一个机器人，我没有人类的情感。  ㍫ 
<Fossilet> 。。。
<Fossilet> ^k^, 我也是机器人
<gebjgd> 今天老婆过生日，不知道送什么好
<^k^> Fossilet, 我怀疑。  ㍫ 
<caleb-> 所以安全的系統要用 安全的硬件 在無網絡環境下 用安全的安裝盤 安裝系統
<caleb-> 或者在 安全的網絡環境下 用安全的源 和安全的 key 安裝系統
<cfy__> gebjgd: ipap2
<cfy__> caleb-: 我好像实在学校安装的...我都忘了...
<cfy__> gebjgd: ipad2
<caleb-> cfy__: 源里有校验工具的
<Fossilet> Honeycomb 吧
<caleb-> cfy__: 可以对照 checksum 看有没有被黑之类的
<cfy__> caleb-: 哦.我是debootstrap安装的
<caleb-> 新版 debootstrap 默认也校验 gpg 的
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 直接送上本月工资最实在
<cfy__> NWMonster: 生日就送工资,,,那以后送啥
<cfy__> lispworks运行出错... http://pastebin.com/QsM363T8
<cfy__> 好像是32的elf不兼容64的库么....导致出错了...
<caleb-> cfy__: sid 初步支持 multiarch / multilib 了
<caleb-> cfy__: squeeze 不知状况如何
<cfy__> caleb-: 哦.
<caleb-> cfy__: sid 都还没搞完
<caleb-> cfy__: 预定是 wheezy(squeeze+1) 完整支持
<cfy__> caleb-: 哦....
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 每个月都送上了
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 现在就是我养家呢
<gebjgd> cfy__: 我家不用苹果的东西
<cfy__> gebjgd: 那送你自己吧. :p
<gebjgd> cfy__: 我自己根本不用苹果的东西
<cfy__> gebjgd: 我不知道了..
<cfy__> roylez_: 主席...
<roylez_> cfy__: ...
<cfy__> 哈哈,我喜欢5.11版本
<cfy__> roylez_: 用得怎么样?
<roylez_> cfy__: 今天请假了。。。
<cfy__> roylez_: 所以......
<roylez_> cfy__: 没见到...
<cfy__> roylez_: ........faint啊......
<roylez_> cfy__: hehe
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 修改文件和目录访问权限的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340407 Ubuntu下修改目录权限命令如下： chmod 600 name （只有所有者有读和写的权限） chmod 644 name （所有者有读和写的权限，组用户只有读的权限） chmod 700 name （只有所有者有读和写以及执行的权限） chmod 666 name （每个人都有读和写的权限） chmo ...
<roylez_> cfy__: 好长的尾巴
<cfy__> roylez_: 用的别人的wifi...wep...所以,就没用登陆的,怕密码外露
<roylez_> cfy__: 你真小心
<roylez_> cfy__: 不过在这满地阿菜的天朝无须担心吧
<cfy__> roylez_: 哈哈,主要是那人的ssid是 = =别偷了，放弃吧
<cfy__> roylez_: 我才尝试了一下....
<roylez_> cfy__: ....
<roylez_> cfy__: 越是这样越好玩阿...
<cfy__> roylez_: 呵呵.没错....不过我的硬件有问题...搞得我以为人家开了mac过滤...
<cfy__> roylez_: 其实就一个wep密码....然后我操作也有问题....现在才上来...
<roylez_> cfy__: 你的kindle硬件有问题？...
<roylez_> cfy__: ...还是破了阿
<cfy__> roylez_: 不是...我的wifi网卡,估计支持有问题...
<roylez_> cfy__: 你也不是善男子信女子
<cfy__> roylez_: 有些测试出了问题...我也为是mac过滤呢
<cfy__> happyaron: 在不?
<cfy__> roylez_: 呵呵
<happyaron> 拜各位下划线
<happyaron> cfy__: 在
<cfy__> happyaron: 不到30Mb的内存,ccl运行速度比perl的快40%
<happyaron> cfy__: 赞。
<cfy__> happyaron: 你觉得咋样?功能已经差不多一样了
<roylez_> cfy__: ccl是啥？
<cfy__> happyaron: 有些小细节有点变化,外部的cli参数部分还没有写
<cfy__> happyaron: ccl的话,只需要2个文件就好了.不用像sbcl那样
<cfy__> roylez_: 一个common lisp的实现
<happyaron> cfy__: great
<roylez_> cfy__: 吃多撑的...精力过剩....蛋疼
<cfy__> roylez_: .......
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 强制gpg的?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我怎么记得从没有gpg的源下东西只有一个警告
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 不是强制的吧
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 我说的 debootstrap
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 我说的是 debootstrap
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 你前面说apt-get和aptitude也强制
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 那是说 apt 这包 的 依赖
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 你在什么不安全的网络下?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 默认启用 gpg 检查
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 在别人的 wifi下面...wep....
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 你小子蹭网啊
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我比你岁数大好不
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 叫 哥
<cfy__> lol
<roylez_> cfy__: 大尾巴哥
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 杀[盗]淫妄酒, 五戒.
<cfy__> roylez_: 主席....
<caleb-> cfy__: 長尾巴哥
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 借 != 盗
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我又不是和尚.....
<roylez_> cfy__: 今天搬家，这边10M宽带，似乎被限速了，反正也有4M下行，很不错
<cfy__> roylez_: 哦.搬家啊....那不错...我家是4M...
<caleb-> roylez_: adsl 本来就有距离限制
<roylez_> caleb-: 技术咱不懂...咱只会蹭网下载
<roylez_> cfy__: 昨天试了下hon，很不错阿
<cfy__> lispworks果然不错....可惜也太贵了...
<roylez_> cfy__: 你说的是书吗？
<cfy__> roylez_: 我说的是软件,也是一个common lisp实现,商业的.个人版免费...不过么....
<cfy__> roylez_: linux好很多相比win的. $1500...
<roylez_> cfy__: compat-wireless-patched 居然要编译所有的兼容芯片，他大爷的...
<cfy__> roylez_: 这啥.....
<roylez_> cfy__: arch下aircrack修复那fixed channel -1问题的方法阿
<cfy__> roylez_: ?哦...
<cfy__> $900....真tm贵....
<happyaron> roylez_: 限你速，把路由器给它灭了
<cfy__> 好吧....速度上还是sbcl快....内存么....内存的钱也不要这么多啊...
<centerpoint> roylez_: 4M下行也才500K的下载速度
<roylez_> centerpoint: 是阿，知足阿阿
<centerpoint> roylez_: 要是有500K
<centerpoint> roylez_: 的上传就好了
<lenage> 我这里是１０M的网,也不是很快的
<Guest77693> Hey!Did u guys watch <The Big Bang Theory>?
<cfy__> Guest77693: season 4?
<cfy__> lenage: 我有个同学10MB/s.....
<Guest77693> All seasons
<cfy__> Guest77693: me
<Guest77693> LOL when Shelden said "Oh Ubuntu! U r my favourite Linux"
<cfy__> haha
<roylez_> cfy__: from that we can tell Shelden is a noob.
<cfy__> roylez_: noob,不认识这个单词....我查查
<edison0354> roylez_: 表示不看big bang
<roylez_> cfy__: 吊销你的四级证
<cfy__> roylez_: ...我的词典都没这个单词....
<edison0354> cfy__: 删了你的词典吧
<Guest77693> I prefer 'Newbie'
<roylez_> cfy__: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=noob
<^k^> ⇪ title: Urban Dictionary: noob
<cfy__> edison0354: .....dictionary of contemporary english longman的...
<roylez_> Guest77693: okay... newbie is more appropriate.
<edison0354> cfy__: su -c rm -rf
<cfy__> edison0354: ..........
<roylez_> edison0354: 别老跟rm -rf过不去阿，可以让他们去装bumblebee
<cfy__> .....
<cfy__> roylez_: 主席竟然记得住单词?! 过来人?
<roylez_> cfy__: 用来贬低人的单词总是比较好记...
<roylez_> cfy__: cunt
<Guest77693> FYI: "The Jerusalem Post" on iTunes can be used2 help Thy English
<edison0354> roylez_: 人家早就修复了
<roylez_> edison0354: 你可以告诉他那个版本特别好
<cfy__> roylez_: .........
<cfy__> 主席太坏了....
<edison0354> roylez_: ………………
<roylez_> cfy__: 9点了，同屋的老女孩开始做饭了...
<Guest77693> Hey! If I becoming famous on this Ubuntu-cn channel ,Would the BigBoys on Kernel_channel know me ?
<roylez_> cfy__: 这就是魔都的生活
<cfy__> roylez_: 不明白?你说你lp?
<cfy__> adam8157: 我回来了....你懂的
<roylez_> Guest77693: never ever, ever
<adam8157> cfy__: 不懂...
<cfy__> adam8157: aircrack好了....
<adam8157> cfy__: 太坏了...
<roylez_> cfy__: 不是，新室友
<adam8157> 下个月整个4/8M的宽带...哼哼
<cfy__> roylez_: 那你的能大酱油的小孩呢?
<cfy__> roylez_: 那你的能打酱油的小孩呢?
<tusooa> cfy__: /nick cfy
<cfy__> tusooa: 你来嘛
 * adam8157 现在流行下划线么?
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> adam8157: 为了不输入密码...
<happyaron> adam8157: 加一根
<cfy__> tusooa: 你换啊...
<tusooa> cfy__: 不换
<adam8157> cfy__: 我都是自动输密码的
<adam8157> happyaron: 什么叫....一根...
<Guest77693> LAME
<cfy__> tusooa: ......
<happyaron> adam8157: 下划线
<caleb-> adam8157: 可以加两根
<caleb-> adam8157===
<cfy__> adam8157: 我在不安全的网络...怕输了密码危险...
<happyaron> cfy__: ssl
<tusooa> cfy__: 输密码不是有cloak吗
<cfy__> happyaron: erc弄起来,感觉麻烦...就不搞了
<happyaron> cfy__: 我这里ssl失败就断开连接
<happyaron> cfy__: erc 也不行了吧。。。
<happyaron> 还是irssi好，lol
<cfy__> tusooa: 不怕,反正有路由器挡着,lol
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> 哈哈 买到智能本了
<jyfl987> 非常轻巧
<cfy__> happyaron: .....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么牌子型号?
<roylez_> jyfl987: 能打酱油吗？
<cfy__> tusooa: 我的nick开了保护...哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: ac100阿 我现在在#ac100里问他们请教刷ubuntu
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么牌子...
<adam8157> 东芝?
<jyfl987> adam8157: en
<jyfl987> 妈的 我这里网络把那个提供镜像文件的站点屏蔽了
<happyaron> jyfl987: 换一个镜像
<cfy__> jyfl987: 可怜的孩子....
<cfy__> jyfl987: vps搞起啊...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 就那一个地方 你以为是x86镜像 等下我还得下到vps 再转回来 昨天还没墙的 nnd
<happyaron> jyfl987: arm镜像么
<jyfl987> happyaron: 恩 而且不是通用arm 是 linux4tegra
<jyfl987> nvidia的页面花里花乔的 真讨厌
<happyaron> ...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 原来 ubuntu官方也有托管那个
<happyaron> :)
<xiaoD> 还有室友太幸福了
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 原版的 bf 完工
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 干嘛不把我的语法加进去
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 正在添加
<caleb-> happyaron: http://www.isspy.com/fedora-的-fcitx-计划/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Fedora 的 fcitx 计划 | Linux . Spy
<caleb-> 其实 upstream 可以自己决定拆包的嘛
<caleb-> 比如 fcitx immodule 如果接口没变，也没必要每次 rebuild
<happyaron> caleb-: csslayer说不想拆已有的
<caleb-> 但他其实已经比 fcitx3 多加了一狗票东西
<caleb-> 反正 upstream 最大
<caleb-> kde 都逼得 arch 拆包了 XD
<caleb-> arch 以前最自豪的就是不拆包
 * caleb- 觉得 kde 的打包也很蛋疼
<cfy__> 呃...
<cfy__> 刚才一不小心...输入密码了...
<cfy__> 明文...
<caleb-> cfy__: 快找个安全的网络把密码改了
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> >_>
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<cfy__> caleb-: 没事....是第二密码...最多qq号被盗...他也不知道我的qq号...
 * caleb- 用不安全网络时都会换 id
<cfy__> 我的水母密码...
<cfy__> 盗号就盗号吧...
 * cfy__ 洗澡去....
<caleb-> 真被盗就要哭了
<cfy__> 好吧...手机上去改...
<namoamitafo> '盗'的果是被盗
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<cfy__> 密码改好了..
<cfy__> 我打开隐私标签来上网..
<happyaron> caleb-: 如果上游的意见和我相左严重，那我就orphan了
<jyfl987> 下载慢
<caleb-> debian/ 比 rpm spec 方便啊
<happyaron> jyfl987: 迅雷
<caleb-> happyaron: 而且現在支持多 upstream tarball
<happyaron> caleb-: 我的意思是，如果上游的人和我说要我怎么怎么整
<caleb-> happyaron: 別理他就好了
<happyaron> en
<caleb-> 大家都是志愿者，又不是老板和员工
<ineed> 请问，gvim 使用vimirc 时，出现 apt get install vim-perl 是什么？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 迅雷极折腾
<duan> 求助：我的xchat-gnome 聊天窗口不能完全显示每一行最后一个英文单词，但是汉语即使句子很长都没问题。
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 前两天我尝试wine过了
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 有单deb的
<happyaron> duan: 用xchat呢
<duan> 一样
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • help me X 10086 !!! saüe my windows7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340414 my windows7 not found after ubuntu installed how to get back my windows7 .... ..... shu ru fa ye bu hao le ai 统计信息: 发表于 由 mattmonkey — 2011-08-03 21:32
<caleb-> xchat 貌似处理中英夹杂常出问题
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 我把deb包给ar x过
<caleb-> 后来我就放弃 xchat 了
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 就是一个脚本, 竟然还写到/usr里面
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 好了
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 给个测试
<caleb-> xchat 那 bug 又不好找 reproducible step
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 嗯
<happyaron> duan: 不知道了，我用irssi
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 什么测试？
<jyfl987> .bf +;;;;;;+.
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 这个照我的语法会输出A
<duan> caleb-: 我也是相同原因才换成xchat-gnome 的，你用什么？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 还有他不支持那个xunlei的login功能
<caleb-> duan: 我的需求比较奇怪，后来用 chatzilla
<caleb-> xchat 太常出问题了
<duan> 我试试irssi
<happyaron> duan: 图形化的的确可以是是chatzilla
<happyaron> duan: 听 caleb- 的，他是前辈
<caleb-> 没，我的需求比较奇怪
<duan> 好的
 * caleb- 要在 POSIX locale 可以用中文输入法
<caleb-> 所以我的选择一般剩下 gtk / qt
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 对了
<cfy__> MaskRay`: 在做什么东西?
<MaskRay`> cfy__: brainfuck interpreter in haskell
<cfy__> MaskRay`: 好....
<roylez_> cfy__: 太怕热，别人都没开空调，我空调开全天...啤酒晚上喝了1升了
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 没问题了？ 那放出来给大家玩玩阿
<MaskRay`> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/451936/
<duan> happyaron:irssi 启动命令就是irssi吗？我apt-get install 后，打不开。
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: 我要研究怎么抽象
<happyaron> duan: 所以说要听前辈的
<duan> happyaron:知道了，是直接在终端打开的吧。我的水平可能需要GUI的
<namoamitafo> 求sort -t -k怎么一起用
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 放出来玩玩嘛 你边研究 我们边玩
<cfy__> roylez_: ......
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 你怎么不说话了?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 求sort用法
<cfy__> roylez_: 喝酒是佛家戒啊...
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 怎么了?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: -t 弄好,-k制定就好了呀
<roylez_> cfy__: 是秃戒吧，我又不是秃子
<namoamitafo> cfy__: EXAMPLE
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我都没example的文件...我看看
<namoamitafo> roylez_: 是五戒, 不是出家戒
<roylez_> cfy__: 再说了，啤酒算酒的么，酒精不到5度
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 例如: 我要用|作为"换行符", "/"作为分隔符
<cfy__> namoamitafo: sort -nt : -k 3 /etc/passwd
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 求-t的意义
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 哦..我看看...
<cfy__> namoamitafo: -t是分割数据的,然后-k制定用哪个排序.
<namoamitafo> cfy__: -t是分隔列的还是分隔行的
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 列的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 那行是没法分隔的?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 只能sed, sed?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: awk吧
<namoamitafo> cfy__: sed就够了吧
<cfy__> namoamitafo: sed能sort?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 求科普...
<cfy__> roylez_: 不会喝酒.....
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 管道到sort啊
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 哦....这个意思.....
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 那行啊...你弄吧
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 干麽不写个程序?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 不会
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ...读入,然后,sort...这可比你的那个啥简单多了吧...
<MaskRay`> 具体需求？
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 快放机器人出来我玩玩
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 很烦的
<roylez_> cfy__: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17tw1djsnsf0848j.jpg
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ....有点........
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 例如, 要保留一些字符串原样
<cfy__> namoamitafo: so?
<cfy__> roylez_: 主席.....
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我如果稍微有点正则的要求, 自己写代码太痛苦了
<make> 我在笔记本A上运行ubuntu server 没有xwindows,通过其他机器ssh上去，有什么命令可以关闭A的屏幕？
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 还有正则? 啥语言不带正则啊...用库啊..
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 不会
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我再想想
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: ;;;+;;+;+;.+;;+;;;+;+;.;;+;+;;+;+;.;;+;+;;+;+;.+;+;+;+;;+;+;.;;+;+;;+;.;;;;;+;.+;+;+;;+;+;+;.+;+;+;+;;+;+;.;+;;;+;+;+;.;;+;+;;+;+;.;;+;;;+;+;.+;;;;;+;.
<jyfl987> ;;;+;;+;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;.>;;;;;+;.>+;+;+;;+;+;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;+;;;+;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;;;+;+;.>+;;;;;+;.
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 刚才发错了
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: hello, world!
<cfy__> ....
<cfy__> lisp好读多了..
<jyfl987> cfy__: 这不是一个级别的东西
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy__> jyfl987: 不管....
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 好像不能单sort....
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 你的需求要奇怪啊...
<jyfl987> cfy__: lisp也好不到哪里去 括号一大托 不如 forth 根本无括号 也是stack-based machine
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 还是awk把,改下变量.然后全部读入,然后....不知道了...
<cfy__> jyfl987: ..........
<cfy__> jyfl987: 有缩进的好不好....
<euroford> 请教一个python的问题
<euroford> 如何使用内码赋值啊？
<centerpoint> geany打开一些文档不能正确检测编码,乱码,怎么办呢
<roylez_> cfy__: http://jandan.net/2011/08/02/is_this_ufo.html
<euroford> 我知道某字的UCS2的十六进制的值
<cfy__> centerpoint: file 看一下啥结果
<cfy__> roylez_: 主席...我在看release note呢..
<cfy__> roylez_: ccl 1.7发布咯...
<centerpoint> cfy__: enca  12宫与28宿.txt
<centerpoint> Simplified Chinese National Standard; GB2312
<roylez_> cfy__: ...没钱途的孩子
<jyfl987> cfy__: 哪里有
<euroford> 先要变成一个utf8的字符
<jyfl987> forth可惜太低级了 否则真是个好东西 又没有括号 却又是基于栈的
<cfy__> jyfl987: http://trac.clozure.com/ccl/wiki/ReleaseNotes/1.7
<^k^> ⇪ title: ReleaseNotes/1.7 – Clozure CL
<euroford> 我知道某字的UCS2的十六进制的值，要变成一个utf8的字符
<MaskRay`> apl j k 之类更好吧
<euroford> roylez_: 知道吗？
<roylez_> euroford: 啥？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<euroford> 我知道某字的UCS2的十六进制的值，要变成一个utf8的字符，在python里面
<namoamitafo> sort如何进行多关键字排序
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我知道某字的UCS2的十六进制的值，要变成一个utf8的字符，在python里面
<euroford> 怎么搞啊
<jyfl987> cfy__: 我才不跟你浪费口舌
<euroford> jyfl987: 我知道某字的UCS2的十六进制的值，要变成一个utf8的字符，在python里面，怎么搞啊？
<roylez_> euroford: 少发两条会死阿
<euroford> roylez_: 你倒是回答啊
<roylez_> euroford: 'xx'.decode('ucs2').encode('utf8') 或许吧，也许这是ruby
<euroford> 多谢
<jyfl987> euroford: unicode(xx).encode('utf-8')
<jyfl987> py内码就是unicode的
<euroford> jyfl987: 你的方法是对的，多谢
<euroford> 直接用unicode('xxxx')就OK了
<cfy__> jyfl987:  什么呀,都是....
<jyfl987> euroford: 我是职业py engineer 额
<roylez_> cfy__: 这个太赞了，我想扮鬼子去 http://jandan.net/2011/08/03/devil-cosplay.html
<savr> niiiihow
<jyfl987> trans = lambda s: bin(ord(s))[2:][::-1].replace('0',';').replace('1', '+;')
<jyfl987> '.>'.join([trans(c) for c in "hello, world!"])+'.'
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<cfy__> jyfl987: python也算lisp......
<edison0354> lainme: MM去香港没？
<lainme> edison0354: 还没有
<edison0354> lainme: 额
<lainme> microcai: 在吗？
<cfy__> edison0354: 传说中的mm出现了?
<edison0354> cfy__: …………………………
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我发现我已经看不懂py了
<cfy__> roylez_: 正常...我发现我已经写不来pl了...
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你操作符那里写俩空格不行阿，nnnd
<cfy__> py比lisp难读多了...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 怎么没写空格？
<cfy__> 没缩进的都要打倒
<roylez_> jyfl987: 第二行那加号
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我操作符一般是 左边没空格 右边有空格 这样美观点
<namoamitafo> cfy__: py没有缩进?
<jyfl987> roylez_: 额 失误失误
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 可以写得没有缩进嘛...你看 jyfl987
<jyfl987> cfy__: 我现在只觉得py比lisp罗嗦了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .. 都弄好了？
<namoamitafo> cfy__: C也可以写的没缩进
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 恩
<jyfl987> cfy__: lol 要想没缩进达到功能 得py3k 现在的还是不怎么好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没椅子，要不我就打hon去了
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 可以都写在一行里面
<cfy__> namoamitafo: .....你在展示排版啊.....
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py 也可以一行啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 当然 你没看到我发的那两个么 其实可以合并到一起写 但我怕你们大脑死机  额
<cfy__> svn的up是不是相当于git的pull?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 前两天我们这里有个标程indent style恐怖
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 只是函数和类没法一行
<euroford> jyfl987: 这个unicode('\xnn')
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 差不多
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 什么 } } } } }
<cfy__> namoamitafo: .....
<euroford> 是可以的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 什么if { }}}}}
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 米国债务疲软了，奥巴马这次大选估计废球了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 类也可以 不过对版本有要求 但这个太奇技淫巧了
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 如果不是,应该用啥呢?
<namoamitafo> roylez_: 老布什那样?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我都随便写的...反正都是我在维护...
<jyfl987> 老外那个源提供 u1104下载
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: svn就一个模式，就那样up
<jyfl987> 哼哼
<roylez_> namoamitafo: 老布什啥样记不得了
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 这种代码能看么
<jyfl987> 看来我可以在小本上用1104了
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 哦.好的
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ....我给你看看我的代码...
<euroford> jyfl987: 这个unicode('\xnn')是可以的，但unicode('\xnnnn')却不行啊
<jyfl987> cfy__: 以后喊我 arm开发者
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 老布什任期内, 苏联解体, 东欧剧变, 波斯湾战争
<cfy__> jyfl987: ...用scheme?
<jyfl987> euroford: \xnm\xnm
<jyfl987> cfy__: 无所谓了 我准备 python lua c lisp forth都一起装上
<cfy__> namoamitafo: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2db.lisp
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 不懂lisp
<jyfl987> roylez_: 老布什比肯尼迪狠 不过里根最狠
<MeaCulpa> 老布什任内萨达姆和本拉登由美国支持的武装转变成反美武装
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 你就看缩进嘛,还有函数调用.
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我又不懂lisp的indent style
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 老布什被克林顿击败最主要原因是经济
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ...
<cfy__> jyfl987: htc官方的输入法,如何删除自定义过的词组?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: lisp应该怎样
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 实际不成熟而已，再晚几年克林顿就没机会了
<lifeng> cfy居然长出尾巴了
<euroford> jyfl987: 用unichr()搞定了
<edison0354> lifeng: 好吐槽！
<jyfl987> 老布什赤字太多了
<edison0354> cfy__: 你返祖了
<jyfl987> euroford: ok
<jyfl987> lifeng: 是尾巴长前面了么？
<jyfl987> 还是jj长后面了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: LHEA logical port 数目由什么决定？
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 不知道...我就说感觉咋样嘛....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 物理卡的port 数？
<cfy__> edison0354: ...........
<cfy__> lifeng: ...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indent_style
<^k^> ⇪ title: Indent style - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: hon中...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: lisp style
<jyfl987> cfy__: 说 你jj怎么长歪的？
<edison0354> jyfl987: ……
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 新立得里面过滤“window manager”找到的有趣的东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340419 Quote: small, unconfigurable window manager wm2 is a window manager for X. It provides an unusual style of window decoration and as little functionality as Chris Cannam feels comfortable with in a window manager. wm2 is not configurable, except by editing the source and recomp ...
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 这个不详细吧,无所谓.....写的是我,维护的也是我......
<cfy__> jyfl987: 打倒....
<cfy__> jyfl987: lispworks就是爽...可惜太贵了...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 拿一个C代码, 然后做s/\n//g, s/  //g, s/\t//g就爽了
<lifeng> jyfl987: 冰河世纪最后sid说：哇，是个男孩。diego吐糟道：那是尾巴
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ....lisp不行...list的分割是空格...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 打倒！
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 啥2个空格, 3个空格在lisp里面意思都不一样的?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 被踢出来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: :)
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 因为进游戏没带物品
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 哦..那一样...可是...你是s/   //g啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 但是金币是0怎么买物品...
 * MeaCulpa UNIX 真是个野蛮的东西，处处是断言，稍稍动脑子就卡壳
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 拿美金买？nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 显然的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 哦, 写的不好, 应该是把k个空格全部变成1个
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 哦...我说呢... :p
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 找几个兄弟先去3v3刷金币吧...
<jyfl987> cfy__: 没前途
<namoamitafo> cfy__: s/  / /g
<centerpoint> fx能不能在打开txt预先格式化啊
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我去测试下
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: py3k 自然的函数也能写一行？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我要学习了...下礼拜要出去忽悠，自己很多还没搞懂呢
<namoamitafo> cfy__: s/ \+/ /g
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 这下对了吧?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: XD
<cfy__> jyfl987: wtf...怎么多说我...
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 对了....我在乱用表情了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不知道virtual port是怎么算的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 看不懂表情
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 就是笑...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: ^_^
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 书上说的是一个物理口挂2个port group，每个port group带多少虚拟卡不清楚。现在我们的p7上的lhea是每个port group 4个虚拟卡
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 职业程序员永远用all man style
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 阿, Linux代码不是吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 相当于一个物理口对应8个虚拟卡
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 哦
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: linux代码不是职业写手写的啊
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 职业的要骗行数啊
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 不是因为这个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: o...
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: Linux内核代码风格里面有句 不要鄙视K&R
<namoamitafo> pastebin好慢
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 问下
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: allman是:
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: namoamitafo K&R 还是浪费了行数
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: if (condition)
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 就是拼命换行
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa:   something;
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 需要不需要在something前后加{}
<caleb-> 老人家都喜欢 code < 80 字符的
 * adam8157 喜欢kernel style的路过
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 买了台p750，分2个vios，16个lpar，两块4 port lhea可以分 2 × 4 × 2 × 4 = 64 个虚拟卡，绰绰有余
<adam8157> caleb-: mee too
<adam8157> -e
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 8年前我做程序员的时候衡量工作量是loc
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 所以不空行是和自己过不去
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 去他的style :)
<roylez_> adam8157: 我喜欢看alias占三行
<adam8157> roylez_: alias? .....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我都用的SEA
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 要纯虚拟~
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: pascal的borland的style好像更加吃行数
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你用的神马破机器阿
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 刚才搞了下代码
<namoamitafo> cfy__: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87131
<namoamitafo> cfy__: pascal的代码, 可以编译
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我要mobile的, lhea是物理卡，搬家麻烦
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: SEA在SMS里面ping test又慢，而且vios一挂全挂，配置又麻烦，何苦
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Enterprise嘛
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 风格怎样
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ......
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 你应该恢复一下,,,你准备如何恢复呢?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 搬家，搬神马家，lhea从来不移，虚拟卡不要钱阿
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 不需要
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 不要说拿出原文件...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 恢复不了的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: enterprise要logical partition mobility
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ....我说,生成一个漂亮的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: MAC地址不变一个lpar到处搬，NB的不行
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 这个代码肯定拿不到工资: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87131
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你们测这个？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: SEA可以作这个？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: yeah, 最花时间的case, 所以一上来就直接拿sea
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 虚拟卡，当然可以
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 没办法恢复的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 至少我没
<cfy__> namoamitafo: .
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 我的意思是给这种代码,如何格式化一下
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 这种代码，bug量>loc
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没几个客户水平高到这层次吧。玩转这东西，要碰不少钉子才能学会的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 模式，你按照hmc给你的套路来，问题不大
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: 求bug
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 都是死的嘛
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我没办法啊
<MaskRay> loc 是什么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 最讨厌这种
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 我是说有可能出现bug率>1005
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 恩，爆傻
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一说红宝书就烦
<houge_langley> 请问大家unity某些程序启动后自动最大化，怎么让它启动后不要这样
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 几千个lpar从rx6600搬到blade,  牛逼的不行...
<houge_langley> 比方说firefox
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 现实是没有一个用户敢那么干
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 啥时候我可以这样玩玩...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: pascal的换行不是遇到";"换行的, 很难格式化
<caleb-> houge_langley: 把 unity 扔了
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 哦...
<namoamitafo> houge_langley: 装awesome
<caleb-> roylez_: 紅領巾
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我今天把自己的pubkey扔上了hmc...
<namoamitafo> roylez_: 那个啥wm用的怎样
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不管了，先把agnclient搞定，昨天迁回64bit了
<roylez_> namoamitafo: 你说啥？subtle？
<namoamitafo> roylez_: 对
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * MeaCulpa echinus
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我有一个事情好奇
<MeaCulpa> awesome 早日摆脱早超生
<roylez_> namoamitafo: 好久没碰了，没动力折腾
<namoamitafo> cfy__: emacser为啥需要wm
<cfy__> namoamitafo:  不明白你的意思...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 不是emacs都能搞定?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 你说都跑在emacs里?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 对
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 不清楚....我没那么高级...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 都变成emacs的buffer
<lenage> emacs是什么都能搞定,但还是需要wm的吧?
<namoamitafo> lenage: 不是只要开一个emacs都可以搞定了?
<cfy__> namoamitafo: ....
<lifeng> (concat "cfy" "__")   ; oh yeah
<cfy__> lifeng: 你也lisp?
<______> cfy__: emacs还有啥搞不定的?
<houge_langley> 不行，Google了也找不到答案，有没有朋友知道如何设置启动一个程序不要最大化。
<cfy__> ______: 搞不定你...
<cfy__> ...
<lifeng> cfy__: 知道一点
<cfy__> lifeng: emacs lisp么?
<happyaron> ...
<lifeng> cfy__: common lisp和emacs lisp
<cfy__> lifeng: 哦.
<cfy__> 不喜欢svn....
<_namoamitafo_> cfy__: 慢慢折腾吧
<_namoamitafo_> 阿弥陀佛
<_namoamitafo_> 南无阿弥陀佛
<MeaCulpa> emacser 大概连screen都是多余吧
<MeaCulpa> 只要不显示中文，fb都是多余吧
<cfy__> ....
<MeaCulpa> 连chrome都胆敢搞出个OS,emacs 完全可以推emacsOS
<happyaron> +1
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: emacs *已经* 是 OS
<MeaCulpa> lisp搞个sdl binding, emacs可以进军主机平台
<lifeng> MeaCulpa: 古代有个lisp machine，比OS拉风多了
<MeaCulpa> PS 5 Emacs
<caleb-> forth 还可以搞成 cpu
<jyfl987> 终于刷机成功了
<cfy__> 没钱...
<cfy__> 有钱就把lisp machine搞出来...
<caleb-> 汇编即 forth
<cfy__> lifeng: 说说古代的lisp
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 今天hackernews有篇文章，多tab的情况下chrome完败firefox
<caleb-> roylez_: 是说哪个赢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 完全击败FF?
 * caleb- 这年头 完败 这词都不知道是谁赢谁
<jyfl987> roylez_: 不是吧
<jyfl987> caleb-: forth其实是 可扩展cpu指令集 lol
<roylez_> jyfl987 caleb- MeaCulpa http://gregor-wagner.com/?p=79
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scalability | Garbage Collection stats and thesis updates
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你这中文说的..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 谁赢了？
<MeaCulpa> 多进程还是多线程
<caleb-> roylez_: 你这中文说的..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 丫自己看鸟文
<jyfl987> roylez_: 这文章还墙
<jyfl987> roylez_: 以后好文章发到邮件列表好了
<caleb-> roylez_: 如果你说 chrome 完败 就没有语境问题了
<roylez_> jyfl987: 我这里没墙
<jyfl987> 这个频道有邮件列表么？
<caleb-> roylez_: 或者说 firefox 完胜 / firefox 完胜 chrome
<roylez_> caleb-: nnnd，没完了
<caleb-> 主要是大家乱用 完败 这词
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: FF nightly 全世界有50%网通站我一开就卡壳
<caleb-> 搞得都要看完全文才知道发生啥事
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 包括gmail
<lifeng> 这频道人员几乎没变嘛
<jyfl987> roylez_: 额 100+ tabs 我是不会的 不过我有个同事会 他的chrome 打开的tab就没关闭的
<caleb-> tab 不关做毛？
<MeaCulpa> 多进程的好处是可以一个个kill
<MeaCulpa> 坏处是进程间通信起来...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 我觉得这是chrome吃内存多的问题 来回切页
<MeaCulpa> 开了100个tab的chrome, 我如果给他换个skin, 你们说会如何？
<roylez_> jyfl987: 总之设计上面还是想法不一样，chrome根本就没想过你要开50个以上的tab
<MeaCulpa> 或者突然间走另一个代理
<caleb-> skin 又不关 renderer 的事
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 真的？
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 万一不光是randerer呢？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: renderer 是 webkit, skin 只管 gui
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: google一项做不好isolation
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 可以确定的是，chrome跑hmc是找死
<kikupotter> MeaCulpa  ?
<Raymond> 哎呀，ubuntu更新提示下载软件仓库信息失败
<Raymond> 怎么办
<Raymond> 修改了源好像也不行
<Raymond> 囧
<Raymond> W:Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Connection failed , W:Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/earth/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg  Connection failed , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/sopcast/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Connection failed , W:Failed to fetch http://mirror6.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg  Connection failed , W:Failed to fetch http://dl
<Raymond> 这是提示信息
<caleb-> google 用全世界的人幫它做 beta testing
<Raymond> 囧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 可算搞定了
<Raymond> 你们有G+么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 安装了一坨的lib32，ln -s了一坨的so
 * MeaCulpa 完了
 * MeaCulpa ipad同步个游戏，居然把MBR给做掉了
 * MeaCulpa 伟大的Windows
<caleb-> 好帅
<happyaron> 赞！
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 恭喜你中奖了
 * MeaCulpa 的mbr里面起ntldr, ntldr 起grub4dos, grub4dos再起ntldr和grub 4 linux, grub4linux还能回ntldr
<jyfl987> 哈哈 进ubuntu了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 恭喜
 * MeaCulpa 多年来没动力收拾这一摊，这下终于有了
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ipad看不下去了
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 用MAC吧
<kikupotter> 不知道
<edison0354> happyaron: 明天该上考研班去了……
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 果断改刷 android
<edison0354> happyaron: 悲催
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看我明天那kindle上网鄙视你
<kikupotter> .
<edison0354> caleb-: 我刷了android，结果水果忍者给悲剧了……
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...我ipad蹭网翻墙
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 咱们比比看A片，tit啥颜色你Kindle看得见么
<caleb-> kindle 能看 A 片么…
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我的kindle可以自己黄书推送
<caleb-> 黄书抽送
<MeaCulpa> ...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<edison0354> roylez_: ……
<MeaCulpa> mglb... grub4dos连个grub提示符都不给我
<kikupotter> roylez_ ..
<jyfl987> roylez_: h书喜欢
 * roylez_ 不跟你们这些不夜神聊天了，睡觉去
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 有啊……
<caleb-> 夜神月
<edison0354> caleb-: 不看
 * gaia144 all
<gaia144> hi all
<^k^> gaia144, 好  ㍯ 
<gaia144> /bin/sh: notify-send: not found
<ansin> :-)
<caleb-> gaia144: 装 apt-file
<gaia144> caleb-: lol 谢谢咯
 * MeaCulpa 是fixmbr再装grub呢，还是直接装个linux的grub呢...
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 没差别
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 后者一步到位，前者无脑
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 你怎么fixmbr?起win来fix?
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: fixmbr再把grub的windows stage2给ntldr
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 我有windows grub
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 一步到位吧。。。
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 不明白
<ansin> ／help
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 就是windows/dos上的grub stage2
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 哦?
<ansin> ／ 为什么安装了CCMS后，unity就没有以前稳定了呢，没做任何修改哦
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: ntldr怎么搞?
<edison0354> cfy__: 直接用grub做chainloader就行吧？
<cfy__> edison0354: 嗯,mbr我觉得无关紧要.
<ansin> 我的新装的系统，，就安装了CCMS后unity就总出问题了。。。请教一下
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 用变色龙吧
<cfy__> edison0354: chainloader是啥?
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 漂亮……
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: ntldr加一条目，起grub
<edison0354> cfy__: 你用GRUB不……
<caleb-> cfy__: 你用GRUB不……
<cfy__> edison0354: 哦....我说怎么这么熟悉...
 * MeaCulpa 忘了怎么弄windows了...fixmbr在哪里...雨林木风里有么
<cfy__> caleb-: 用....
<edison0354> cfy__: …………………………
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……………………
<happyaron> cfy__: 用 Emacs (TM)
<cfy__> ....
<kikupotter> cfy__, ...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: XP原盘的修复模式的CMD里有……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 也可以去瘟妻/喂死它的盘里拿出来bootsect.exe
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 这东西NTLDR和bootmgr的MBR都能写
<cfy__> edison0354: 我可以直接复制文件,然后做win的启动么?
<edison0354> cfy__: ？
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 哦，多谢
<edison0354> cfy__: 瘟到死必须用NTLDR/bootmgr引导
<cfy__> edison0354: 就是挂载,然后rsync复制到新的分区...然后做启动
<edison0354> cfy__: 不能用GRUB直接引导的
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 手头只有个雨林木风的，妖怪
<cfy__> edison0354: 如何做呢?
<cfy__> edison0354: 这个我知道.如何呢?
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: google grub4dos
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 表示只有原版盘……
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: ?那个也不能吧
<edison0354> cfy__: 不知道你啥意思……
<cfy__> edison0354: 就是说,如果我连分区上的引导也没了...如何修复 win的
<cfy__> edison0354: 把win的文件复制到新的分区,如何做启动?
<gaia144> gaia144: nih
<gaia144> gaia144 asdf
<edison0354> cfy__: U盘啊
<cfy__> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy__: U盘里塞Linux或PE，然后想干啥干啥……
<cfy__> edison0354: 塞了PE之后,如何把新分区里的win起来?
<edison0354> cfy__: 瘟到死不能直接复制过去的好像……注册表会有问题……
<cfy__> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy__: PE里进CMD，然后写MBR，然后想干啥干啥……
<cfy__> 比如,linux的话,把root (hd0,1)那里改下好了
<cfy__> edison0354: 给命令
<edison0354> cfy__: bootsect /help
<cfy__> win太麻烦了.....
<cfy__> 我还是linux好了....
<edison0354> cfy__: 前提是你要把bootsect.exe复制到pwd下……环境变量里没这个东西的……
<edison0354> cfy__: ………………………………………………
<cfy__> edison0354: ......
<cfy__> edison0354: 比如我把vbox里的装的xp拿出来,可能么?
<cfy__> edison0354: 我已经可以复制文件出来了....全部的.
<edison0354> cfy__: 不可能，硬件配置不一样
<cfy__> edison0354: 如何做引导呢?
<MeaCulpa> 看到cd里有个PE...不错
<edison0354> cfy__: 貌似你把瘟到死想的太高级了……
<cfy__> edison0354: 那ghost安装呢?
<MeaCulpa> 进去mbr
<cfy__> edison0354: .....
<cfy__> edison0354: linux可以...为啥同为操作系统的win这么麻烦...
<edison0354> cfy__: ghost前会清理硬件配置那些东西的，你看看做ghost盘的教程就知道了
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: windows只会断言，没那么多可配置的，mbr就按windows的断言写的
<cfy__> edison0354: 没看过.....
<edison0354> cfy__: 瘟到死的内存管理更恶心人
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 你不听他的就麻烦，听他的就容易
<edison0354> cfy__: 我估计6、7年前看过好像……
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 断言?
<cfy__> edison0354: ...
<cfy__> 真麻烦....
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 断言你的硬盘都是fat...
<cfy__> 我还是重装为首选....
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 你为啥不咒他的都是RAW……
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 这个啥意思?
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: 我进pe了，写mbr的命令在哪里呢？
<happyaron> m
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 啊，PE没自带的啊
<happyaron> fdisk /mbr ?
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 我说的那个东西在瘟妻/喂死它的盘里……
<cfy__> happyaron: 这个这么智能?
<happyaron> cfy__: 嗯
<edison0354> happyaron: 不知道，没用过那个……
<MeaCulpa> 我只知道原版盘里有fixmbr... fdisk...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: fdisk /mbr
<cfy__> happyaron: fdisk /mbr的时候,如何知道分区啊啥的?
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: XP的原盘里有那个
<happyaron> cfy__: 那就不知了，我只知道这个。
<cfy__> happyaron: ....
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 不过我习惯用bootsect……毕竟这个两种MBR都能写……而且还能写PBR……
<happyaron> cfy__: 我都用linux搞定
<cfy__> happyaron: 如果PE里能用...就太智能了吧....
<cfy__> happyaron: how?
<MeaCulpa> pe 里没找到...
<happyaron> cfy__: 电脑的mbr里已经五六年没有win的信息了。
<cfy__> happyaron: .... 我为了玩dota.....
<cfy__> happyaron: 暑假也就开过几次win...都是玩dota...
<happyaron> cfy__: win 的话也没必要让它占据mbr啊
<cfy__> happyaron: 这个系统太不好用了....
<cfy__> happyaron: 嗯,我是grub legacy
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 无脑，可以ghost回去嘛
<happyaron> ...
 * cfy__ 睡觉...
 * edison0354 表示我的MBR一直是变色龙的……
<cfy__> edison0354: 没见过...高级
<gaia144> 哪位同学M我下 test
<jyfl987> nnd
<jyfl987> 卡在ubuntu welcom那
<ksdf> ？
<tonghuix> join #wikipedia
<lenage> emacs kp-4键是键盘上的那个?
<lenage> 求助一个　　emacs　上的kp-?键是要按那个键?
<lenage> 在键盘上　
<alvin_rxg> 数字键盘 4 ？
<MeaCulpa> .
<ilovezoe> 在vi和emacs之間，因為vi名字短，我選擇了它
<CyrusYzGTt> 我是覺得一般的快捷鍵好用就用vi
<jyfl987> nnd 键盘问题
<jyfl987> 搞了个外接的就ok了
<jyfl987> 键盘识别不了真是伤不起
<ilovezoe> 上不起。
<euroford> jyfl987: 还没睡啊
<euroford> jyfl987: 在python里面，这样转换16进制的字符串如何？ print unichr(string.atoi('5AD0',16))
<euroford> 实际上这个16进制数就是UCS2的unicode
<euroford> 通过这个方法，就可以将UCS2字符串，转换为utf8了
<euroford> jyfl987: 还有更好的转换方案吗？
<jyfl987> euroford: 没有了
<euroford> 多谢
<euroford> http://live.gnome.org/ 被墙了吗？不应该啊，我现在访问不了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Home - GNOME Live!
<euroford> 墙外的朋友们，还在吗？请帮忙看看
<euroford> jyfl987: 这个python还真NB，连64位的16进制数（USC4）都能转换，print unichr(string.atoi('2B689',16))
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 被墙了
<euroford> live.gnome.org 招谁了？
<euroford> 还是down机了？
<euroford> alvin_rxg: 帮我看看，好吗，多谢了
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 被墙了
<euroford> 不是吧，gnome也成邪恶工具了？
<dunelj> euroford: GNOME是自由主义的帮凶
<euroford> 那还不如，把kernel.org给墙了，大家都别玩了
<dunelj> euroford: Kernel.org没口号。
<dunelj> euroford: 只打长嘴的。
<euroford> 现在都搞成，清风不识字，随意乱翻书了？！
<euroford> 有些过了
<alvin_rxg> euroford: 209.132.180.163
<dunelj> 。。。
<dunelj> 德国政审。
<dunelj> alvin_rxg: 松鼠。我的humble indie bundle 2被查封了
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<euroford> http://www.geoipview.com/?q=209.132.180.163&x=8&y=11 这个IP在美国啊
<^k^> ⇪ title: 209.132.180.163 - Geo IP Address View - View GEO IP address information and locate IP on map
<alvin_rxg> 你要个在中国的 ip？
<dunelj> alvin_rxg: ...你不知道么。果然不是玩游戏的。
<alvin_rxg> 有玩，玩得少而已
<dunelj> alvin_rxg: 看 Linuxtoy
<knownbad2> knownbad: test
<knownbad> knownbad2: test
<alvin_rxg> test
<knownbad2> 测试
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍜ 
<^k^>  06:12
<cfy__> 大家早上好.......
<cfy__> Kandu: 早上好
<dunelj> cfy: 好
<Kandu> cfy__: 早
<Kandu> dunelj: 早
<cfy__> Kandu: 那人今天还没上线....另外一个客户端...
<Kandu> cfy__: :~)
<Kandu> cfy__: 昨天說的那 pascal 格式化, ptop 下就好了
<cfy__> Kandu: ptop?
<cfy__> ID	客户端名	MAC 地址	IP 地址	有效时间
<cfy__> 1	asdf	00-26-C7-40-28-81	192.168.1.103	01:33:13
<Kandu> cfy__: 嗯，轉換 Pascal TO Pascal 也就是難看代碼格式化下
<cfy__> Kandu: 哦.........
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Kandu> cfy__: 那傘哥挺個性的
<cfy__> Kandu: 是很个性.你都知道了呀 :D
<cfy__> Kandu: http://ftp.ubuntu.org.cn/home/
<Kandu> cfy__: 嗯，丁磊因為傘哥都對 lisp 敬(鄙)而遠之了
<cfy__> Kandu: hehe.
<cfy__> Kandu: http://v.ifeng.com/vblog/fun/201108/1b2aaf0a-25ee-4cfe-b11a-e4bf50e2205a.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 国产犀利内涵神作《红领巾》--凤凰视频-最具媒体价值的综合视频门户-凤凰网
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-04
 * dunelj 的Humble Indie Bundle 2消失了。。。问了管理员，他正在找办法。。。
<Kandu> cfy__: 0_o
<flay> Partition table entries are not in disk order 这个有没有人修复过阿
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> dunelj: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • a problem when i install fcitx3.6.3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340458 when i install fcitx3.6.3 as the fcitx.pdf said ,i encountered the following problem: i make the command: make && make install then the terminal said: TrayWindow.h:5:21: fatal error: X11/xpm.h: No such file or directory . compilation terminated. how can i solve this problem.i has bothered me for several days 统计信 ...
<dunelj> roylez: 主席，您有什么指示？
<roylez> dunelj: 同情下你个命歹的
<dunelj> roylez: 我没法拉你下水，对不住了:D
<dunelj> roylez: FCamera效果好。但没闪光。。。
<mazenvoy> 土问gnome-power-manager对应在kde下是什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被SEA和LHEA恶心了一把
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，为啥kindle连公司的无线提说说enterprise wifi is not supported
<dunelj> roylez: 模式不同啊。。。用了wicd才知道wifi种类那么多。。。
<metbsd> MeaCulpa, 交换机的trunk模式啥意思啊
<snugglecat> ftp 怎么建链接文件
<snugglecat> ftp 怎么建链接文件
<ssfdust> 请问大家的firefox会不会当图片较多时出现假死的情况
<kkde0O> ssfdust: 如果内存用完了,有可能
<ssfdust> kkde0O:没用完,还是假死了
<snugglecat> sf.net 又被屏蔽了吗
<MaskRay> .bf +[>+]
<raybot> timeout
<duan> 求助：C语言，怎样取得char类型数据的最高位？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哈哈哈
<MeaCulpa> metbsd: 不知，就是啥都不管，外面有啥里面也有啥
<kkde0O> ssfdust: 装个 chrome
<kkde0O> > bf +[>+]
<ssfdust> kkde0O:chrome感觉占用资源太大
<fujingzhe> Opera
<dunelj> ssfdust:  Firefox 吧。
<ssfdust> 刚刚又重新试了试,卡了半天居然能用了..
<dunelj> ssfdust:  用Chromium ，如果你是Ubuntu或者其他Debian衍生版，用PPA.
<ssfdust> dunelj:chromium装着,不过真的用不习惯
<woju> chromium用起来比firefox要舒服些吧，尤其在配置不好的电脑上
<woju> 10:14 < dunelj> ssfdust:  用Chromium
<dunelj> ssfdust: Chrome臭毛病一堆。。。亏你能忍受。。。
<MaskRay> .bf +;;;;;;+.
<raybot> A
<ssfdust> dunelj:我没说我用chrome吧..
<snugglecat> 我有公钥， 怎么找回私钥啊
<MeaCulpa> chrome资源虽然站的大，但是可以分进程kill
<MeaCulpa> Vrome插件再做的好一点就好了
<snugglecat> 我重装了linux， 傻傻的吧home也格了。 丢了私钥， 是不是要重新生成啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: bf 裡有「;」?
<MeaCulpa> snugglecat: ...
<ssfdust> snugglecat:真抱歉,你问的几个问题我一个都不懂..
<snugglecat> ssfdust, :)
<snugglecat> 按道理来说， 应该得重新生成的
<ssfdust> MeaCulpa:FireFox插件真的很好用,也是我直到不离开FireFox的原因之一
<MeaCulpa> ssfdust: 恩，没办法
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: 现在好像Firefox也可以吧？
<dunelj> MeaCulpa: 为啥windows下firefox启动那么快。比opera都快。
<ssfdust> dunelj,嗯我也感觉win下的Firefox要比lin下的快得多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今日不热，KFC?
<MeaCulpa> dunelj: 不知
<NoIE> http://tools.yesky.com/35/12069535.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux版Firefox 6的速度将接近Windows版_天极网
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ... KFC 有wifi不？
<ssfdust> 原来Mozilla一直没把lin当回事么..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: starbucks可以蹭
<MeaCulpa> ssfdust: 因为只有Windows用户在意启动速度，内存占用这种Windows app 逻辑
<MeaCulpa> ssfdust: Windows 进程idle损耗大，用户自然喜欢开开关关
<MeaCulpa> ssfdust: *nix用户一进X就开FF了，一直扔在那里...最多关心内存泄漏
<gaia144> MeaCulpa: 为啥我的ff一直挂 在lin
<ssfdust> MeaCulpa:我有时也把ff开开关关...
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: +1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nnnd，坑爹的。香港娃都在麦当劳通宵psp wifi对战的，这边上个网还要跟电信扯上
<palomino|working> 哦。。。win下我也不关....
<dunelj_> roylez: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 香港网速全球领先的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们这里...email对战英雄无敌
 * adam8157 hut又开始commit了, 安心了
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: 不好。。。我在候机室和香港人玩Urban Terror，不快。
<NoIE> 我启动 firefox 5 需要两秒钟，算快还是慢？
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: 香港机场的wifi用香港Urban Terror服务器，90多ping
<dunelj_> NoIE: 快。
<MaskRay> Kandu: jyf 扩展的
<dunelj_> NoIE: 我启动LibeOffice用6秒。
<Colin-shzsc> 这“梅花”看来不像是打酱油的……受“梅花”本体影响，预计6日夜里到7日，本市（上海）将出现明显的风雨天气，过程雨量普遍可达暴雨到大暴雨，局部地区特大暴雨，市区风力9～11级，长江口区和沿江沿海地区10～12级，上海市沿海海面和洋山港区12级以上。“梅花”将是自0509号强台风“麦莎”以来影响上海最严重的一次台风过程。
<NoIE> dunelj_: 哦。。。
<snugglecat> 一般建立链接文件， 是用硬链接还是软链接
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 多数是软链吧
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 测试吧
<Colin-shzsc> snugglecat: 但 ln 命令貌似默认硬链
<dunelj_> NoIE: 同一台机器，启动Opera/Firefox5/Chromium 15都是11秒。
<MaskRay> .bf ++;;;;;;+.
<raybot> B
<snugglecat> Colin-shzsc, --symbolic 是建立软链接吧。 我没用过 ln 这个命令
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我昨晚装ubuntu 哈哈
<snugglecat> symbolic 是软的意思？？？
<NoIE> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/148434.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: [活动]带着Opera去旅行，赢取摩托罗拉Atrix_Opera_cnBeta.COM
<NoIE> 不知道我四年前花一千多元买的酷派手机能不能安装opera。
<MaskRay> 麦莎放了一天
<ssfdust> 为什么cpu占用不高.cpu风扇在狂转
<snugglecat> 谁知道 ftp 有没有建立链接文件的啊。 我现在用 ssh 来做
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要恶心老美
<MaskRay> https://github.com/MaskRay/raybot/blob/master/Brainfuck.hs
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我灌的机器都叫青龙，白虎，倚天，屠龙，干将，莫邪
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: hosts on balls
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Zone里面wwpn也全部alias成 那些
<MeaCulpa> 去他们的德州土话codename
<MaskRay> jyfl987: Haskell 写 parser 很舒服
<wxm> 有搞php的在不?
<snugglecat> wxm, 我在搞， 但我只懂我搞的
<snugglecat> wxm, 有啥问题
<wxm> snugglecat, 额.就是出现个莫名其妙的问题.
<wxm> snugglecat, 我phpinfo 查看 模块 enable了
<wxm> snugglecat, 但是调用的时候说undefined
<snugglecat> wxm, and
<wxm> snugglecat, 该怎么排查..
<snugglecat> snugglecat, 啥模块
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: 用你家乡的食物。
<wxm> snugglecat, curl
<wxm> snugglecat, 还有一回是mysqli
<snugglecat> wxm, 不懂， 问别人。
<snugglecat> wxm, 你是本机的 服务器？？？
<wxm> snugglecat, 我在stackoverflow上,google上查了半天了. 都没靠谱的解决方案
<wxm> snugglecat, 本机.
<jyfl987> .bf ;;;+;;+;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;.>+;+;+;;+;+;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;+;;;+;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;;;+;+;.
<raybot> hello,world
<jyfl987> MaskRay: hehe
<snugglecat> wxm, 我没折腾过本机的 php。 托管有什么用什么。 帮不了你了。 tusooa--- 也懂php。 你问问他
<wxm> snugglecat, 恩.` 谢了`.
<wxm> tusooa---, 在`?
<snugglecat> wxm, 不用。 我能力差， 帮不了你
<wxm> snugglecat, 谦虚了..
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这个有网络支持么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 什么意思
<jyfl987> MaskRay: brainfuck阿
<MeaCulpa> dunelj_: 家乡的食物... 大饼，油条，稀饭，酱瓜，咸蛋，红烧肉...
<Guest24950> 终于找到在哪里打字了……
<jyfl987> 够快已经提供API，请您将您的申请理由，网站名称以及您的应用说明以邮件的方式发送给我们。
<GNUdog_> jyfl987, 来写个 whitespace 吧
<MaskRay> unlambda 吧
<snugglecat> wxm, :)
<jyfl987> GNUdog_:  那就太2了
<ineed> Hi
<Pwnna> .
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍣ 
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: 继续，我想吃。
<adam8157> ineed: 昨天要跟我说什么? 等我反应过来你已经下线了...
<dunelj_> MeaCulpa: 很像。
<adam8157> dunelj_: 还没修好呢?
<ineed> adam8157: gvim下的vim-perl包怎么安装
<dunelj_> adam8157: 坏定了。
<dunelj_> adam8157: 屏幕不亮了。
<adam8157> ineed: 这个包依然是虚包了, vim-gtk和vim-gnome都带perl的
 * dunelj_ 读到新闻 Linus现在喷 GNOME3不如Xfce，换了xfce了。。。
<adam8157> dunelj_: 求地址
<ineed> adam8157: 在gvim下使用vimirc，
<dunelj_> adam8157: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/08/04/0115232/Linus-Torvalds-Ditches-GNOME-3-For-Xfce
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linus Torvalds Ditches GNOME 3 For Xfce - Slashdot
<adam8157> ineed: 没用过gvim的人路过
 * dunelj_ 还了解到 Linus认为GNOME2比Xfce强，自从KDE4出现后，Linus一直使用GNOME2.。。
<Kandu> dunelj_: 那是肯定的, mutter 不適合編程用
<GNUdog_> dunelj_, 跟我一样…
<adam8157> dunelj_: 他是专心内核的人, 他用什么没啥的...
<GNUdog_> lol
<ghosTM55> hi all
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍣ 
<adfasf> 我还以为linus用testmode
 * ineed 淡定…………………………
<Kandu> ghosTM55: 好
<GNUdog_> kde4 一出，果断跑到 Gnome2 上
<GNUdog_> FC15 默认开的 Gnome-shell，果断删了装 FC14
<ineed> 请问，谁用过jedit
<dunelj_> Kandu:  Mutter也不适合游戏:D 也不适合图像处理 也不适合上网
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gogogo
<MeaCulpa> mutter耐心好
 * dunelj_ 基本不用任何混合渲染功能开启的 WM
<Kandu> dunelj_: 就適合慢吞吞的鼠標控
<dunelj_> Kandu: 哈哈
<sgsdxzy> 用了一圈还是喜欢LXDE
<dunelj_> Kandu: 我可是慢吞吞的鼠标控哦。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 怎么会这样的
<tusooa> tusooa---
<tusooa> .
<adfasf> sgsdxzy: lxde牛皮廯
<ssfdust> ...
<sgsdxzy> ？
<adfasf> 装了删除不干净
<sgsdxzy> 我在arch下删得很干净
<sgsdxzy> 一共也才25M
<sgsdxzy> 顶多手删一下配置文档
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<adfasf> gnome下删除不干净
<tusooa> .
<sgsdxzy> gnome和lxde是分离的，gnome下删除不干净是什么意思？
<sgsdxzy> 你是说ubuntu下删不干净吧
<adfasf> 我在那个桌面下
<adfasf> 对
<sgsdxzy> 你试试把gdm关掉，在tty下删
<adfasf> 好的
<sgsdxzy> 有人用kde的吗？说说感觉怎么样
<cfy__> 内存占用大
<cfy__> 没有awesome稳定.开特效的时候,我这里可以感觉到延迟
<cfy__> 相比awesome...
<cfy__> 或者xfce...
<tusooa> sgsdxzy: 还好吧.现在都不用kde了.
<sgsdxzy> 用过几次，感觉太慢
<sgsdxzy> 而且要加载Qt库
<adam8157> cfy__: 还是awesome好啊, 就是有点简陋...awesome的代码各种凑活...
<sgsdxzy> 不过真的漂亮
<tusooa> cfy__: 内存占用倒不是什么大问题.这年头,谁没有个大内存啊...
<cfy__> adam8157: 哈哈.
 * adam8157 8G内存照样awesome
<tusooa> 不过是有些不稳定.
<cfy__> tusooa: +1
<Kandu> tusooa: 我沒 64M 本本只能 awesome
<cfy__> adam8157: 4G......
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> 内存便宜...相对别的东西....
<adam8157> cfy__: 哎, awesome的好多功能写的好简单, 实现的差劲啊
<adam8157> 最近开发又有点停滞...
<cfy__> adam8157: 无所谓.我要玩lisp XD
<sgsdxzy> 2G内存，linux下没用完过
 * tusooa 不参与干架了.继续用fvwm
<adam8157> cfy__: emacs党当然无所谓了
<cfy__> sgsdxzy: 还有缓存啊...
<sgsdxzy> 主要是gnome3没有任务栏了……
<tusooa> sgsdxzy: me 2
<MaskRay> tusooa: fvwm 内存占用多少？
<cfy__> 谁买过lispwokrs?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你终于出现了...
 * Kandu 發現 xterm 記憶體佔用比 awesome 大
<MaskRay> xterm 才 73M
<tusooa> Mem:       2031696    1585680     446016          0     526328     451836 #xorg+slim+fvwm+emacs+fx+urxvt
<cfy__> cfy       2069  0.0  0.2  83140 10432 ?        S    06:25   0:01 xterm
<tusooa> 后边那么一点似乎永远用不完.
 * raybot 论坛新帖：如何切换独显集显？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378644&goto=newpost
<tusooa> 后边那么一点*似乎*永远用不完.
<sgsdxzy> 还有，top和system-monitor显示的内存占用不一样，信谁的？
<tusooa> 19574 tusooa    20   0  2572  976  760 R   87  0.0   0:00.04 top #居然这样了
<tusooa> sgsdxzy: 信free的
<MaskRay> +buffer+cache 才是可用的吧
<Kandu> sgsdxzy: system monitor 不算 cache 和 buffer 的
<tusooa> MaskRay: -/+ buffers/cache:     607444    1424252
<cfy__> cfy      11142  4.2  0.8 536924152 31728 ?     Ssl  11:29   0:01 /home/cfy/temp/ccl/lx86cl64 -K utf-8
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> -/+ buffers/cache:     615540    3341972
<sgsdxzy> top显示我内存用了1G，SysM说只用了300M
<tusooa> sgsdxzy: 咋可能的.
<sgsdxzy> 真的……
<sgsdxzy> 现在在XP下，不方便看
<tusooa> [quote="top"]Mem:   2031696k total,  1582484k used,   449212k free,   526720k buffers[/quote]
<tusooa>  :em06
<sgsdxzy> 你只剩450M空闲内存了……
<tusooa> .
<MaskRay> free 的输出应该怎么看？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 贴上来看...
<MaskRay> used-buffers-cache = - buffers/cache
<tusooa> 贴上来给大家看..
<MaskRay> free+buffers+cache = + buffers/cache
<MaskRay>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<MaskRay> Mem:          3960       1893       2067          0        423        738
<MaskRay> -/+ buffers/cache:        731       3229
<MaskRay> Swap:          972          0        972
<MaskRay> tusooa: 也就是说 used 算上了 buffers 和 cached
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么会total 3960
<MaskRay> tusooa: -m
<tusooa> MaskRay: 4G内存的
<cfy__> vmstat -s -S M | grep mem
<sgsdxzy> 明白了，看来都是准的
<tusooa> ● dog /proc/meminfo S -n '2{p;q}'
<tusooa> MemFree:          432884 kB
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: S 2{p;q} 是什么
<tusooa> ● which 'S'
<tusooa> S: globally aliased to |sed
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<MaskRay> .h
<MaskRay> raybot 悲剧了
<MaskRay> .h
<tusooa> ls
<duan>  /back
<tusooa> /whois fish
<tusooa> ls
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04硬盘安装出现initramfs,卡住不动....俺是菜鸟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340488 我下载了个ISO下来~ 把文件进行解压,(initrd.lz,vmlinuz) 放在一FAT32分区里 并用grub for dos进行引导 成功进入grub 并执行完成 root (hd0,5) kernel /vmlinuz initrd /initrd.lz boot ok 然后就卡在了initramfs不动了... 我照网上的方法来的,俺 ...
<EvilAngelX> 不知道怎么用  看看
<roylez> palomino|working: 你好啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: oslevel -rq里显示的第一行，是当前的版本么/。
<cuihao> 发现一款Linux巨型游戏，其data包就有1.39GB。
<cuihao> 叫什么xonotic
 * raybot 论坛新帖：gtalk plugin的问题，有人遇到过么 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378649&goto=newpost
<MeaCulpa> cuihao: nwn linux版比这个大
<cuihao> NWN是啥？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 差不多吧。为什么不用 -s
<showers> ??????????//
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用了也不知道是什么版本，我之前选错了版本，装到一半把nim做掉，又重做了一个img,不知道到底哪个被灌了进来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 管它那个版本，一气升到最新...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...不知咋升~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www-933.ibm.com/support/fixcentral/aix/selectFixes?release=6.1&function=release
<^k^> ⇪ title: IBM Support: Fix Central - Please wait, Select fixes
<MeaCulpa> roylez: enterprise~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 选择那最新的，不要勾prerequisit，下载，进去目录，smit update_all
<MeaCulpa> 猛
<MeaCulpa> 没GA的咋也有...
<MaskRay> cfy__: IE用户IQ最低研究被指是伪造
<MeaCulpa> 亲，包邮哦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪个没ga的？截图看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦，有GA,日起应该就是
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要的是没GA的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你先升去一个干净的GA版吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 网络浏览器中IE用户智商最低系假新闻 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340492 　　中新网8月4日电 8月3日，一条特抢眼的新闻“Internet Explorer浏览器用户的智商更低”广为流传。新闻称，对比各类浏览器用户的智商，IE最低，引发媒体盲目追捧该消息。谁也没料到这是一条假新闻。 　　BBC中文网报道称，包括B ...
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 你64MB内存?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，1G的筆電給我媽用。我就用 64M 的筆電和台式機
<roylez> Kandu: ...
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 64M怎么用啊
<roylez> Kandu: 64M，有你手机的内存大不？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 几乎不能开X
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这么巧 我的笔电也1G的 只不过是cpu
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 就這麼用唄
<Kandu> roylez: 比手機的大吧，應該
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那 0.5G 的奔騰3
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 也不扩展下内存?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 没有X, 看网页啥的很累吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 有 X,裝了 awesome 在用
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 可是fx, chromium啥的跑不起来啊
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 是啊
<namoamitafo> Kandu: w3m上网?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 也就做做實驗，躺床上編程。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 平時還是台式機的
<MeaCulpa> awesome 消耗挺大的，还要装lua,何必
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 原来如此, 我还以为一直在64M下工作娱乐
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 那我要苦悶死了
<namoamitafo> Kandu:
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: lua才200K...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 啥消耗小
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 可能需要一些低配置的工具
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 不知道...
<jyfl987> Kandu: tegra2 dual-core
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯， w3m vim ranger 什麼的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不如装forth
<MaskRay> 你们的 wm 内存占用能报一下吗
<Kandu> jyfl987: arm 本，不錯啊
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不知道为啥当年我这种机子的时候xp能跑的还算不错的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 电池不行 还得去换电芯  不过算下来 还是便宜
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 已经卖掉了, 64M, 667MHz Pentium III
<jyfl987> Kandu: 买个图拉丁？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 13M awesome
<Kandu> 不改不賣，以後當紀念品
 * Kandu afk
<adam8157> Kandu: 同13M
<dunelj_> Kandu: 用e16吧。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你知道哪里有比较靠谱的换笔记本电芯的人么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我, 刚来北京...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥换? 用几年了?
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu无法调节屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340493 wubi安装的Kubuntu，安装和升级顺利，但发现一个问题，就是无法调整屏幕亮度，电池监视上的亮度调整没有任何效果。如果拔下或接上交流电电源，亮度不会马上反映出来，必须要重启才能有效。请问这个怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 freeinmyown  ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我买的那个智能本是柜台机 电池不行了 所以我要换个电芯
<adam8157> jyfl987: ac100啊?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 拆开, 暴力破坏电池, 然后原厂换新的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不大可能
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥买小本? 我还以为是平板呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 小本好玩阿 你搞了多年嵌入式 我还以为你有认识的人给我换电芯呢 真是
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我那个嵌入式都是带电源通220V的...机顶盒有啥电芯...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 诶 这就好像我是做python web的 总也会点其他网络协议一个道理么
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帮我找找咯
<jyfl987> ee怎么没来
 * adam8157 afk
<namoamitafo> metacity 13M
 * adam8157 back
 * raybot 论坛新帖：lvm 逻辑卷，没有卸载，调整了容量。数据可恢复吗》？ http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378650&goto=newpost
<adam8157> jrrp
 * raybot adam8157今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>........] 61.328% (Lv 12/20)
<collboy2009> 大神们，小弟有个帖子，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=340494
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - linux 重启windows的iis
<collboy2009> 大神们，小弟有个帖子，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=340494
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • linux 重启windows的iis http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340494 各位大神！ 我想用一个脚本实现在linux下重启一台windows的iis，大家有好的办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mad_frog — 2011-08-04 13:27
<tusooa> -r
<pityonline> collboy2009: 怎么还有这需求啊
<tusooa> jrrp
 * raybot tusooa今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.] 94.531% (Lv 19/20)
<tusooa> 这个帖子居然被翻出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=112800
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - [笑话]linux下有趣的命令
<Virca9593> Hi
<^k^> Virca9593, 好  ㍥ 
<Virca9593> Jjjj
<MaskRay> tusooa: ptx 怎么用
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥ptx
 * edison0354 考研数学班ing
<jadmlu> 好神奇
<tusooa> 咋getHtmlTitle会提示Wide character in send at /usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/IO/Socket.pm line 270.
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<jyfl987> edison0354: 我想搞个工科硕士
<tusooa> 又挂了
<edison0354> jyfl987: 搞基吧你还是。。。
<jadmlu> 神奇
<tusooa> 还是这句 *** jyfl987 is purple (~jyf@unaffiliated/yunfan)
<MaskRay> tusooa: man ptx
<adam8157> edison0354: 啊? 你大几?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对了 整个软工的硕士对出去有帮助么?
<jyfl987> edison0354: 搞你的基吧
<edison0354> adam8157:马上4，怎么？你要请客？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有个工科硕士就能加国移民加两分了
<jyfl987> 不过找个马子也可以加2分
<adam8157> edison0354: ...小盆宇啊原来, 哪个学校?
<edison0354> jyfl987: 。。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 3万多才两分...
<edison0354> adam8157: 你要过来请客？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 找个老婆可不止
<adam8157> jyfl987: 公司给报, 正在考虑要不要考个
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这公司真不错阿 还招人不 有什么要求
<MaskRay> adam8157: redhat?
<edison0354> adam8157: 考我们这里吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 招, linux, shell, c, 内核有些基础
<adam8157> edison0354: 哪个学校?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不懂.没用过...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你会玩内核？
<MaskRay> adam8157: 内核是怎么学的
<edison0354> adam8157: 帝都仰望星空大学
<jyfl987> MaskRay: lol
<MaskRay> adam8157: c 有基础是怎么界定的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 会点儿
<adam8157> edison0354: ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 为啥取http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn的标题会出Wide character in send at /usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/IO/Socket.pm line 270.
<jyfl987> adam8157: c没问题 shell只能算有点基础 不过我是玩脚本的人 入门很快的 只是不知道内核要到什么程度
<edison0354> adam8157: 来吧
<jyfl987> edison0354: 你学校里有没有师兄喜欢搞焊接的？
<edison0354> jyfl987: 丫你还真跳槽啊
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 啥叫会一点儿?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 就是对C比较通, 别人不知道, 我至少比原来公司的那些人要熟悉
<jyfl987> edison0354: lol
<edison0354> jyfl987: 不认识
<jyfl987> edison0354: 问问而已 我是属兔的
<adam8157> edison0354: 哪个学校? 我还真想考个呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 但是, 是QA
<edison0354> adam8157: 帝都仰望星空大学
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计容不下你这牛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 连QA都可以这么好福利
<edison0354> adam8157: 一起考吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我是做python的 c 内核什么的可搞不过你们这些人
<adam8157> edison0354: 擦, 北航啊, 经常去北航吃饭, 昨晚还去了
<edison0354> adam8157: 。
<edison0354> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> adam8157: 昨晚我没饭吃。。。。
<adam8157> edison0354: 昨天去你们学校运动了会儿, 回来腰酸悲痛的...
<debianer> jyfl987: 那好，我找到python师傅了
<jyfl987> debianer: 自己找教程看呗
<edison0354> adam8157: 不叫我。。。
<adam8157> edison0354: 你在山西...
<adam8157> edison0354: 我吃得好简单的...
<MaskRay> adam8157: c有基础是指要写出点东西？
<edison0354> adam8157: 显然前天来帝都了
<tusooa> <cy_> i have a strange problem. i try to import rss feeds into a mysql db.. the error i get is: "Wide character in send at /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/IO/Socket.pm line 223" but i dont use IO::Socket just XML::RSS LWP::Simple Net::MySQL . any ideas ?
<tusooa> http://www.quotesdb.info/freenode/perl/11Jun2006/20.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Wide character in send Socket.pm
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我还真不知道, 好几个月之前做的卷子了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你怎么取的，perldoc Encode
<MaskRay> adam8157: 是卷子？
<debianer> jyfl987: 看了很多，啥事请都干不了
<tusooa> MaskRay: my $resp = LWP::UserAgent->new(max_size => 1024)->get($url);
<jyfl987> tusooa: cfy太没常识了 http是based on socket的嘛
<MaskRay> tusooa: decoded_content
<jyfl987> debianer: learn python the hard way
<tusooa> jyfl987: 看清楚好不好,是cy,不是cfy :em06
<adam8157> MaskRay: 嗯, 当时做卷子来着
<jyfl987> tusooa: 总之是没常识
<tusooa> .
<edison0354> jyfl987: 。。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: my $content = encode_utf8 $resp->decoded_content;
<MaskRay> adam8157: shell 也是做卷子？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这有问题不
<adam8157> MaskRay: 都是卷子, 当然, 也有面试
<MaskRay> tusooa: 已经不会 Perl 了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 搜索翻到以前的log了
<tusooa> 2010年9月22日 – <MaskRay> tusooa: 你没有Wide character in send at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.12.2/x86_64-linux-debug/IO/Socket.pm line 270 的问题？
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我觉得要求的水平, 不是当时做得题哈, 什么数据类型可以在头文件中定义?
<EvilAngelX> 0
<MaskRay> adam8157: 什么都可以？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 当然不是, 大多数都会有重复定义的错误...
<MaskRay> adam8157: .h .c 又没本质区别
<adam8157> MaskRay: 但是header会被多个cinclude
<adam8157> MaskRay: 看看这些会多少? http://blog.csdn.net/badboyfind/article/details/1665943
<^k^> ⇪ title: 16道嵌入式Ｃ语言面试题(经典) - badboyfind的专栏 - CSDN博客
<palomino|working> :o
 * tusooa 翻MaskRay的代码
<adam8157> edison0354: 这么块就回学校...
<edison0354> adam8157: 考研班。。。
<MaskRay> adam8157: 1). #define 语法的基本知识（例如：不能以分号结束，括号的使用，等等）  这个就错了
<darkhandz> 有人吗
<adam8157> MaskRay: ?
<^k^> darkhandz, ....  ㍦ 
<darkhandz> 新手。。。上来侃侃
<darkhandz> 看看
<adam8157> MaskRay: 以分号结束会影响判断的, if什么的, 直接给结束了
<darkhandz> 刚才连接去英文那些聊天室了
<darkhandz> 分号？
<darkhandz> 安装了个16
<darkhandz> e16
<darkhandz> 不适应，感觉什么都没有，空荡荡
<MaskRay> adam8157: 是 extern 和函数声明？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 类定义、枚举的定义、值在编译时就已知的const对象、inline函数。这些实体可以在多个源文件中定义，只要每个源文件中的定义是相同的
<MaskRay> adam8157: 链接里的大多都指导
<adam8157> MaskRay: ?
<cfy__> jyfl987: ......
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不过一下子想出哪些很困难
<jyfl987> cfy__: 额 诈尸了
<cfy__> MaskRay: 这个么.....
<adam8157> MaskRay: 链接? http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/09/libraries-link-order/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 静态库的链接顺序 at Adam's
<MaskRay> adam8157: 你之前那个链接都是很普通的问题吧
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 07:15:39)
<adam8157> MaskRay: 链接没啥, 主要是C的一些东西...
<adam8157> MaskRay: 譬如linux下, X86的对齐准则? 为什么要对齐?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<cfy__> roylez: 主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
<cfy__> MaskRay: 公理嘛....
<roylez> cfy__: .
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这些不知道，是为了快速的访问？
<cfy__> MaskRay: 不用证明了.....
<roylez> cfy__: 到手了，很小巧很养眼
<roylez> cfy__: 不过不正常公司的enterprise wifi加密...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 公理, orz
<roylez> cfy__: 不支持
<cfy__> roylez: .......
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<adam8157> MaskRay: 快速访问是一个原因, 另外是在有的架构上, 不对齐就死了
<cfy__> namoamitafo: re.....
<adam8157> roylez: 又败什么了?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 為什麼会死
<roylez> adam8157: kindle
 * raybot 论坛新帖：关于lunar1.6.5安装kde问题 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378653&goto=newpost
<adam8157> MaskRay: 有的架构不支持呗
<cfy__> MaskRay: 别人如果没有linuxsir的帐号呢....
<roylez> cfy__: 我觉得一个星期后这东西就会被我摸得油亮油亮了吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 就像 jmp 得是多少多少的倍数，如果有问题应该是编译不通过吧
<cfy__> roylez: 不知道.一个星期以后,我问你.....
<roylez> cfy__: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 买tt了么?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 可能有人没有 forum ubuntu cn 帐号。。。
<adam8157> roylez: kindle买套子了么?
<cfy__> MaskRay: .......所以...........对,你可以关注大家的blog !
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你刚好有 rss 啊
<MaskRay> cfy__: ?
<cfy__> MaskRay: 关注blog,,,有新文章的时候,发一下,围观嘛
<MaskRay> cfy__: 嗯，r2e
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我觉得比关注论坛好多了
<roylez> adam8157: 没呢，今天订。看了下，如果带皮套的话翻页会比较不爽
<MaskRay> cfy__: 你是说让 raybot 关注 blog ?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 我总算听懂了
<roylez> adam8157: 其实翻页速度还okay...
<cfy__> MaskRay: 嗯,是这个意思.....
<adam8157> roylez: 好的皮套, 仿的都得130+
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我觉得我说的不晦涩啊.....
<roylez> adam8157: 恩，我就打算买那120的
<cfy__> roylez:  还打算.....你到什么时候才买好啊....
<cfy__> roylez: 没皮套我觉得一下就game over了....
<roylez> cfy__: 就在今天，就在今天。。。。穷人买东西就是墨迹
<MaskRay> cfy__: 其实有个最严重的问题，接受 irc server 的 PING 然后 PONG 很容易没发成功导致 timeout
<cfy__> MaskRay: ...... 换模块吧....过线程....
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> roylez: 我搜搜如何crack wpa
<MaskRay> cfy__: raybot 比 erc 容易 timeout，不知道正常的客户端应该怎么做
<roylez> cfy__: ... 字典的，算了吧
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • gnome3主题怎么安装??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340499 推荐一下好的主题，和安装方法，谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 permike — 2011-08-04 14:28
<MaskRay> cfy__: rayhsbot 的 rss 确实是新线程的
<cfy__> roylez: 我喜欢暴力,也有vps可以跑....
<roylez> cfy__: ..........
<cfy__> MaskRay: 这个你都研究了.这个问题总可以解决吧
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你昨天说的brainfk解释器,上代码..
<MaskRay> tusooa: https://github.com/MaskRay/raybot/blob/master/Brainfuck.hs
<MaskRay> adam8157: 还得继续学习，将来希望进 rh
<tusooa> 没办法,给加个eval
<cfy__> eval...
<cfy__> MaskRay: 这么短?!
 * adam8157 啷个了? mount.nfs: mount(2): Permission denied
<MaskRay> cfy__: 已经算长的了，可以一边 parse 一边算
<cfy__> MaskRay: ...
<namoamitafo> 请问sort怎么做多关键字排序
<cfy__> 44l 还长.......
<cfy__> namoamitafo: -k1,2,3可以么? 它支持么?
<MaskRay> sort -k1-3
<cfy__> 哦...
<cfy__> 不行...
<cfy__> -k1,3
<tusooa> MaskRay: 20-24这一段看起来感觉是自然语言...
<roylez> adam8157: 用ntfs-3g不好吗
<MaskRay> cfy__: 写的好的话应该主要代码就一点点；需要什么功能定义最基本的一些接口，可以做到 parse然后输出；parse然后返回字符串 等等功能
<adam8157> roylez: 唔? 这是nfs....
<roylez> adam8157: o... 老年人眼神不好，见谅...
<namoamitafo> cfy__: sort -k1,3只能排1和3吧
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，确实像自然语言
<roylez> adam8157: showmount -e <server> 看看
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哦....
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: sort -k1-3
<adam8157> roylez: 我 -f, 好了...等会儿再看为什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不支持
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: sort -k1,3
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: sort:区块中有孤立字符：无效的区块规格"1-3"
<roylez> adam8157: 这都能 -f ....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 1,3是双关键字吧?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不是，是 1~3，刚才我搞错了
 * snugglecat 踢了一脚 snugglecat 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: sort:¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?"1-3"
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: sort: 区块中有孤立字符：无效的区块规格"1~3"
 * adam8157 擦啊, 几个月没写C, 代码规则都忘了
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 懂 php 不。 帮我弄 cms
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我现在是搞稳定排序
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: no
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你实现个 scheme的吧....
<namoamitafo> adam8157: ç¿»CPL
<MaskRay> sort -s,--stable
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 我是sort -k3 -s | sort -k2 -s | sort -k1 -s
<MaskRay> adam8157: shell，考卷子就麻烦了。但是真的用，不怕的
<snugglecat> 装一个php/mysql/httpd最简便的方法是什么
<snugglecat> 我忘了那个名字了
<snugglecat> lamp???
<snugglecat> 好像不是
<namoamitafo> apache?
<cfy__> 是这个吧
<cfy__> MaskRay: namoamitafo: 管道效率很高么?为啥不写个程序呢?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 写不来……Haskell 多好，高度抽象，需要修改输出只要最少量的代码
<adam8157> MaskRay: 没啥, 就是写管道, 重定向, & &&什么的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 写不来
<snugglecat> 是的， 有一个套件的， 包含php, mysql, 和 web服务器的
<MaskRay> sort -k3 -k2 -k1
<cfy__> MaskRay: haskell确实爽..........
<cfy__> namoamitafo: .
<Evanescence> snugglecat: tasksel
<snugglecat> lamp吧， linux, apache, mysql, php
<snugglecat> tasksel？？ 啥来的
<snugglecat> 我只要一个测试环境
<cfy__> lamp....
<Evanescence> snugglecat: apt-cache search tasksel
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这就好，因为实际用 zsh-completion，选项什么都不是问题……
<cfy__> MaskRay: faint.....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上淘宝要代理，你说这世道
<cfy__> MaskRay: fcitx crash......
<cfy__> roylez: rpwt
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我非 ubuntu
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我背叛了 ubuntu 了
<Evanescence> snugglecat: try some command similar
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: hi, 老大
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 不推荐用tasksel了吧
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: hi, boy
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧, 加上-f其实没成功...没给我说而已
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: why ? 挺好的啊
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我程序盲
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 上次听 aron 说的
<snugglecat> 我记得曾经有个人告诉过我有个套件， 直接安装就可以使用，不用配置。 但我忘了名字
<cfy__> snugglecat: irc上说的?
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: 我不知道，反正我是这么装的，其他distro有没有tasksel或者好不好不清楚，不过一个测试环境，用tasksel安装很方便啊
<cfy__> snugglecat: ç¿»log
<namoamitafo> Evanescence: 很累赘, 而且如果有什么依赖关系的不足无法直接修复, 还不如用aptitude选包
<roylez> cfy__: 在公司淘宝买东西是煎熬，太难了
<Evanescence> namoamitafo: 我说了只是很方便，而且snu也说是套件，一次性安装，
<snugglecat> cfy__, 好久啦
<snugglecat> 去年的
<tusooa> <tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<tusooa> <ib-perl> 获取标题时出错.原提示: Wide character in send at /usr/lib/perl5/core_perl/IO/Socket.pm line 270.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<tusooa> 这样可以不让它quit
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 转Debian
<snugglecat> 就是一个包， 装了， 啥都有了。
<cfy__> roylez: ...........那算了....别买了.....
<Evanescence> 哪有一个包装了，就啥都有了的，这个包得多大啊？
<cfy__> 要啥装啥......
<cfy__> 这么麻烦啊...
<snugglecat> 不是 tasksel
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 有的。 很简单的。
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你继续找。。。。。
<snugglecat> 找到了， 是 xammp
<snugglecat> http://www.apachefriends.org/zh_cn/xampp.html
<snugglecat> 这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: apache friends - xampp
<ilovezoe> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=340222&start=15
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求脚本！！！！
<ilovezoe> 最后一贴。怎么会执行不成功？我不是LZ
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我差，还真有这样的包啊，真纠结。。。。现在的linux
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 那个只是用于开发的。 安全性很差
<cfy__> 这么长的....
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 去见识见识
<cfy__> 有意思么.....
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 看看吧。 我只是为了测试我的php而已
<snugglecat> linux有啥子工具可以调试php的
<Evanescence> snugglecat: vim script PIV
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 三个东西 vim,script, PIV 还是一个东西啊
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 是PIV这个插件名字，给vim编辑器用的，你不知到vim？神奇了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...遇到怪事了
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 很久没用 vim 了
<MaskRay> cfy__: 写个 Perl 的 one-liner
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 难道投奔Emacs了？都是高手了，我还是小白的说
<cfy__> MaskRay: haskell....
<MaskRay> cfy__: haskell 不擅长这个……
<cfy__> MaskRay: 再去尝试破解wpa...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的网卡们突然间歇菜...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 真恼死了！samba总是无法挂载位置，从服务器获取共享列表失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340501 真恼死了！samba已经安装了 但nautilus里面一双击“windows网络”总是 无法挂载位置，从服务器获取共享列表失败 貌似什么都装了，就是出这毛病，奇怪 倒腾了好几天，雷打不动 什么毛病啊…… Code: # # Sample c ...
<Likil> Hi
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我用 qtcreator
<^k^> Likil, 好  ㍧ 
<yfld1877> 求回答：iphone如何用socket进行通讯？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 感觉还是vim酷啊。没办法，我所有软件都是text类的。
<woju> 刚看了会人体艺术网站
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 好看麼？？地址呢？
<woju> 百度谷歌一搜一大把
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 你是高手
<woju> 有的还不错，胸部挺挺拔，下面不黑
<mengfei> vim和vi有多大区别？
<CyrusYzGTt> 算了，，我不看，，我繼續看 洪荒追憶錄
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我真的是小白，不会编程，不会linux，。。。不会啊
<mengfei> 我看的巫战天下
<Evanescence> 看看神他们那种大牛就觉得望尘莫及啊
<mengfei> 我也不会编程什么的，平常就上上网看看视频什么就好了
<CyrusYzGTt> mengfei§ 在 fedora沒有多大區別，，在deb係有的，，
<mengfei> 终端下操作不多，不怎么会用vi，vim，用nano多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:30
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要清醒一下
<woju> 是不是知道你的ip和控制了dns服务器，就知道你上了哪些网站，看了哪些网页？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 之前在hmc里面打了一茬命令，稀里糊涂的吧网卡都咔嚓了
<moriramar> microcai: 在嗎？
<moriramar> microcai: 給你報個bug。
<Likjaka> Нi
<moriramar> Likjaka: Hi
<void1> snugglecat: xampp
<snugglecat> void1, 我装上了
 * Likjaka ^
<ilovezoe> Likjaka: hi
 * raybot 论坛新帖：scim的中文备选窗口总是出现在屏幕的左上角，不能跟随输入框 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?t=378654&goto=newpost
<tusooa> raybot: Use-Fcitx
<Likjaka> 好神奇
<mengfei> ftp中文乱码怎么解决？
<moriramar> MaskRay: raybot 是你的 bot 嗎？
<moriramar> mengfei: 用什麼工具？
<Likjaka> Меngfеi. Рuttу
<mengfei> openbsd，vsftpd
<moriramar> mengfei: 服務器端的問題？
<woju> 现在还用ftp的少哦，应该只是在一些大学校园局域网里面有
<MaskRay> moriramar: 是的，
<moriramar> MaskRay: ACTION 前面有個 0001 號字符是怎麼回事？
<mengfei> 不清楚，我用filezilla上传的，中文乱码
<mengfei> 服务器是我装在虚拟机中的openbsd
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我 telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 看到的
<MaskRay> moriramar: ACTION 前后有 \1
<Likjaka> К
<moriramar> MaskRay: 一定要這樣嗎？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 知道如何用电脑算PI么
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我這居然顯示出來了。
<moriramar> 顯示個0001。本來就想要這樣的效果嗎？
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;;;+;+;+;.>+;;;+;;;;+;.>+;+;;;+;;;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;+;.>;;;;;;;+;.>;+;;;+;;;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.
<raybot> 打倒ee
<jyfl987> 哈哈
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;;;+;+;.>+;;+;;+;+;+;.>+;+;;;;+;+;.>+;+;;+;;+;+;.>;;;;;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;+;+;;;+;+;.>;+;+;;;+;+;.>;;;;;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.
<MaskRay> 不能把一个 utf8 字符的各个字节输出
<raybot> fuck off ee
<jyfl987> py都没问题呢
<MaskRay> moriramar: 教我 Arrow，把 String -> String  String->Writer String->IO() 用一种方法实现
<moriramar> ……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 让那些 py 的用三倍代码做同样地事
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我都不知道你在說什麼了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 還有，既然你用Arrow，其實你也可以用Functor做。
<MaskRay> moriramar: https://github.com/MaskRay/raybot/blob/master/Brainfuck.hs
<moriramar> MaskRay: 何必搞這麼麻煩。畢竟在我看來，Haskell中的Arrow不是和Monad/Functor一個體系中的東西，雖然數學中是的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 用了 Arrow，才能一套代码解决 String->String  String->IO()
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不行了，我跟不上你了。
<tusooa> jyfl987: ...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 上次就說了，另尋高明吧……
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+[.-].
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我至到了你若干月前的理解程度，刚刚对 monad transformer 有点理解
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 做了禁止循环？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 問題是，Arrow 我都沒細看。那個 Issue 中沒細說。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 所以你問我 Arrow 不如問 reiv。他拿 Arrow 做了不少東西。
<tusooa> jyfl987: bot挂了
<jyfl987> tusooa: hoho 那是死循环
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+![.-].
<jyfl987> 这个就没问题了
<jyfl987> 额 也挂了么
<tusooa> jyfl987: 为啥是死循环
<tusooa> jyfl987: 刚才就掉线了
<sadf465> 英雄们，帮个忙吧，我的是USB猫，用./cxacru-fw CnxEtU.sys cxacru-fw.bin 的时候，出现./cxacru-fw: firmware start sequence not found 和./cxacru-fw: can't find AccessRunner firmware in `CnxEtU.sys' 。是不是CnxEtU.sys没找对？
<jyfl987> tusooa: 因为 maskray支持我的语法  - 在有位移的时候 是指 bit_set_0
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我要剁了你！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<MaskRay> moriramar: 为了方便，我没用定长数组，而是 无限长的列表，所以悲剧了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 呵呵 你可以给解释器做个限制么 比如输入到了220的时候就停止执行啥的
<tusooa> exp也掉线了
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+![.-].
<moriramar> MaskRay: 明年我再和你討論吧，現在還在准備考試和看論文……
 * Jakulu K
<microcai> moriramar: 去 googlecode
<MaskRay> moriramar: 虽然我也定时的，0.1s，但没想到内存消耗太快了
<moriramar> microcai: 好的。
<sadf465> 英雄们，帮个忙吧，我的是USB猫，用./cxacru-fw CnxEtU.sys cxacru-fw.bin 的时候，出现./cxacru-fw: firmware start sequence not found 和./cxacru-fw: can't find AccessRunner firmware in `CnxEtU.sys' 。是不是CnxEtU.sys没找对？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: lol 看来你的解释器效率也很高呢
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> ,f
<Pwnna> mf
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 先 parse 再执行的，效率当然高了
<snugglecat> 我修改了 apache 的文档根目录怎么重启不起作用啊
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 什么parse? 你是编译型的？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不像你碰到 [ ] 都要寻找匹配括号的
<moriramar> microcai: 先問下，我看到 gnome-themes-ubuntu 有依賴 dmz 指針的。這個和 Portage 中的是不是一樣的。按 Overlay 原則，能用 Portage 中的不依賴外庫。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个翻译下又不难 [] 无非是用个栈而已
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个用forth实现是最完美的
<snugglecat> 我修改了 apache 的文档根目录怎么重启不起作用啊
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 效率高死得也快
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这个倒是 不过经过你这个事以后 我肯定要限制输出
<tusooa> meow
<jyfl987> 输出超过irc单条 就立刻停止执行
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我是因为假设 cells 无限长
<sadf465> 有没有个英雄来传道解惑，我的是USB猫，用./cxacru-fw CnxEtU.sys cxacru-fw.bin 的时候，出现./cxacru-fw: firmware start sequence not found 和./cxacru-fw: can't find AccessRunner firmware in `CnxEtU.sys' 。是不是CnxEtU.sys没找对？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你这就是个典型的 被学究害死的例子 哈哈
<snugglecat> 我修改了 apache 的文档根目录怎么重启不起作用啊
<joephoenix> 有人吗？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 快放进来继续玩阿 加个输出限制就可以了 或者循环检测
<tusooa> MaskRay: 据说haskell里边变量不能修改？很变态啊
<flay> ubuntu插入u盘 dmesg可以看到检测到u盘的信息 但是sudo fdisk-l看不到 貌似卡住了 没反应 这是什么情况呢
<MaskRay> tusooa: haskell 程序可以不出现任何变量和参数的
<moriramar> tusooa: 用函數傳值效果實現變量內容的更改。都是一樣的。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没有参数？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我还想加点语法 比如快速跳转 基于当前的地址的变量值快速跳转到 base + val 地址去
<moriramar> tusooa: 對。
<moriramar> tusooa: 沒有參數。
<joephoenix> 我安装了ubuntu server 11.04后，默认界面（文本模式）分辨率很高哩，有什么办法调下来吗？
<tusooa> .
<snugglecat> 我修改了 apache 的文档根目录怎么重启不起作用啊
<^k^> snugglecat: .. ..
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<joephoenix> 谁能帮忙解决一下吗？
<tusooa> raybot: .h
<moriramar> joephoenix: 可以。
<moriramar> joephoenix: 在 grub.conf 的核心的參數中加入 nomodeset
<MaskRay> .pl \ (x,(y,z)) (w,l) -> w x+y+l
<raybot> uncurry ((`ap` snd) . (. fst) . (const .) . flip flip snd . (ap .) . flip flip fst . (((.) . ((+) .)) .) . flip . ((+) .) . flip id)
<joephoenix> grub.cfg吗？？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这就是无参数，我看不懂……
<MaskRay> .pf uncurry ((`ap` snd) . (. fst) . (const .) . flip flip snd . (ap .) . flip flip fst . (((.) . ((+) .)) .) . flip . ((+) .) . flip id)
<raybot> uncurry (\ ag -> (\ br _ -> (\ t -> (+) ((fst t ag) + (fst br))) >>= \ av -> snd >>= \ au -> return (av au)) >>= \ ci -> snd >>= \ ch -> return (ci ch))
<MaskRay> 这就是有参数，还是看不懂。。
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> .pl uncurry (\ ag -> (\ br _ -> (\ t -> (+) ((fst t ag) + (fst br))) >>= \ av -> snd >>= \ au -> return (av au)) >>= \ ci -> snd >>= \ ch -> return (ci ch))
<raybot> uncurry (((snd >>=) . (return .) =<<) . (const .) . flip flip ((snd >>=) . (return .)) . (((>>=) . ((+) .)) .) . (. fst) . flip . ((+) .) . flip fst)
<MaskRay> .pf uncurry (((snd >>=) . (return .) =<<) . (const .) . flip flip ((snd >>=) . (return .)) . (((>>=) . ((+) .)) .) . (. fst) . flip . ((+) .) . flip fst)
<raybot> uncurry (\ z -> (\ bh _ -> (\ bq -> (+) ((fst bq z) + (fst bh))) >>= \ al -> snd >>= \ bk -> return (al bk)) >>= \ ac -> snd >>= \ be -> return (ac be))
<MaskRay> .pl uncurry (\ z -> (\ bh _ -> (\ bq -> (+) ((fst bq z) + (fst bh))) >>= \ al -> snd >>= \ bk -> return (al bk)) >>= \ ac -> snd >>= \ be -> return (ac be))
<raybot> uncurry (((snd >>=) . (return .) =<<) . (const .) . flip flip ((snd >>=) . (return .)) . (((>>=) . ((+) .)) .) . (. fst) . flip . ((+) .) . flip fst)
<jyfl987> .bf ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+[.-].
<jyfl987> 呵呵 没改代码？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 去掉了
<jyfl987> 看来又要挂了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 去掉bf支持了？
<MaskRay> .bf ;+;+;+;+;+;+;+[.-].
<tusooa> .h
<jyfl987> 哈哈哈哈
<jyfl987> 这回是自杀
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> .bf ;;;;;;;+![.-].
<snugglecat> tusooa, htdocs 目录应该是什么权限啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: 默认就可以了吧
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 把CJK统一汉字扩展C的字库加到系统里面了，效果挺好的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340508 用的是unifonts6.0里面的宋体字库。 我是从爱问里面下载的，不知道这个字体有版权问题吗？请明白的同学介绍一下，多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 euroford — 2011-08-04 15:39
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我看看他默认的是什么， 我自定义了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 刚才自杀了？
<MaskRay> .e take 10 $ fix ((0:).scanl(+)1)
<raybot> WontCompile [GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `fix'"}]
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不该执行你的命令的
<adam8157> ?
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我忘记加了个! 可是你也太大意了 居然不修改代码又进来 我都跟你说了 改下output限制就可以了
<jyfl987> jyf@jyf:~/svn/jyfcode/bf$ ./bfi.py ';;;;;;;+![.-].'
<jyfl987> �~}|{zyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcba`_^]\[ZYXWVUTSRQPONMLKJIHGFEDCBA@?>=<;:9876543210/.-,+*)('&%$#"!
<jyfl987> 看我
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我的 + 是  +(1<<bit)，- 是 -(1<<bit)
<jyfl987> bf要是支持eval就狠了
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎么限制输出。。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那bit不校验了？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有 . 就计数阿 超过多少就停机
<tusooa> ^? ?
<snugglecat> 我设了 own nobody, root ，还是 403啊
<jyfl987> 对 irc来说是230+ 不然别人给你个超长的 让你连续输出个5条 你的机器人就被 ^k^ 给封禁了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 刚才没死透，反应快，sysrq+r e了
<cfy__> MaskRay: e是啥?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 用 head 呀？反正有惰性。
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哈哈哈 过几天我放个 bf机器人进来玩玩 先抢注下nick
<bfbot> wtf
<microcai> moriramar: where is your bug report?
<tusooa> chmod 755
<cfy__> MaskRay: e是啥?
<tusooa> bfbot: 你直接/msg NickServ group bfbot不就行了
<MaskRay> cfy__: 'e'     - Send a SIGTERM to all processes, except for init.
<bfrepl> tusooa: 已经被人注册了
<snugglecat> tusooa, 已经是 755 了， 用户是 nobody, 组是root。 按他默认的htdocs 来做的
<snugglecat> bfrepl, 你吧那注册的人杀了
<cfy__> MaskRay: 然后呢?都all了.....你怎么回来了的?重启?
<bfrepl> notice) You have too many nicks registered already.
<tusooa> snugglecat: chgrp www ?
<bfrepl> snugglecat: 哼哼
<snugglecat> tusooa, 他默认的组也不是 www 啊
<tusooa> snugglecat: 用户应该是你那用户
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哪里看的? wiki?
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哪里看的? wikipedia?
<MaskRay> cfy__: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<MaskRay> cfy__: 然后就回到了 login: 界面
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我没这东西...
<cfy__> MaskRay: 如何回到的...
<cfy__> MaskRay: 可以弄个快捷键killall -u啥的
<snugglecat> tusooa, 用户是我的用户名， 组是 www??? 是文件要设组为 www？？
<snugglecat> tusooa, 没 www 这个组啊
<MaskRay> cfy__: 其他键响应不快的……
<MaskRay> cfy__: 前面被 jyf 害的那次根本来不及按 sysrq
<SIDU> 有谁明白 LZ78 压缩原理？是否很先进呢？
<jyfl987> 不错 我有个 or2的nick
<tusooa> snugglecat: 应该把目录设成755就行的吧
<bfrepl> MaskRay: ...
<SIDU> 现在比较好的压缩原理是哪个呢？
<bfrepl> MaskRay: 那重启好了....
<or2> 这个用来做bot好
<snugglecat> tusooa, 是755了哇
<SIDU> http://www.qiujinwu.com/%E6%9D%A5%E8%87%AAwww%E7%9A%84%E7%BB%8F%E5%85%B8/lz78%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95/
<namoamitafo>  压缩是针对数据的
<SIDU> 看不明白，看来我不是学电脑的料  :(
<namoamitafo> 对于随机数据
<or2> MaskRay: 其实终极检测办法是做指令执行计数 哼哼
<namoamitafo> 任何压缩算法不能对他产生任何压缩
<SIDU> namoamitafo: 佛
<moriramar> adam8157: 果然我的錯字問題是字體問題。換成方正的字體什麼都成了。
<namoamitafo> SIDU: ?
<adam8157> moriramar: ...
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎么限制指令数
<moriramar> MaskRay: 指令數？
<SIDU> namoamitafo: 不过我刚才看到一个LZ78 DEMO，JS 的。压缩很快很好。以后可以用到WEB 上。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 表達問題前把我當白痴，我最近睡眠不足，看話看不懂。
<SIDU> 真是WWW 牛人日记
<snugglecat> 不行
<snugglecat> 不行
<SIDU> 开眼界了
<snugglecat> 不行
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<moriramar> adam8157: 就是原來那些UKai UMing悲劇的很。
<or2> ulimit能限制cpu占用率的吧
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看， 怎么设置了自己的 文档根目录， 出现权限问题
<snugglecat> 我该设傻子目录啊
<euroford> 各位，这个unifonts，是不是就是用来写10646-2011的那个宋体啊？
<SIDU> 虽然没有看明白原理，但是CODE 就20行，抄袭了。呵呵
<or2> microcai: 你的那个什么补丁可以用在 arm内核上不
<namoamitafo> SIDU: 所以是特殊数据, 有针对性
<xiaoming> 大家好 请教一个问题
<SIDU> namoamitafo: 您说什么？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你在linux上学什么的？
<namoamitafo> SIDU: 是针对你那东西压缩的
<xiaoming> 我现在用 一台笔记本 使用XP 系统上网
<microcai> or2:  sure
<microcai> or2: 我已经测试过了
<microcai> or2: 放心使用
<namoamitafo> microcai: 最近libqq老是被带到安全中心
<xiaoming> 我的另一台使用debian 的系统怎么通过无线网卡来共享山上网呢？
<or2> microcai: 2.6.38的kernel for armel
<or2> microcai: 你给我编一个吧
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我是白痴，所以没表达清楚；有多种要求，一是接受程序，String，输出 String；二是接受程序，返回 IO ()，即直接用 putChar 处理所有 . 指令；；；；；现在为了防止 jyf 陷害，还要注意指令执行次数，这些不应该写成 imperative 语言那样
<xiaoming> XP 使用的是通过宽带路由器上网的  自动获取IP
<SIDU> http://code.bulix.org/4vh1rt-80380
<microcai> or2:  ... ...
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 知道怎么设不
<or2> MaskRay: 你学艺不精 另外你用函数式编程 这种计数不好搞
<SIDU> 就这么几行。压缩还真好呢
<microcai> or2: 板子是什么？
<microcai> or2:  嘛型号的 CPU>
<xiaoming> 因为不好连线， 只能通过无线网卡共享上网了。 请问该怎么做呢
<or2> microcai: tegre2 我是 jyfl987 东芝的ac100 你去看看
<MaskRay> or2: 实现得难看我是会的，但我想写得优雅的
<xiaoming> 我在debian 里面新创建的无线网络，在XP 里面搜索不到呢。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我怎麼覺得又進入相互謙虛的怪圈了……你是想變着被動求值的風格的寫法嗎？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 啥怎么设？
<xiaoming> 谢谢大家了。
<or2> MaskRay: 好像 call/ee 可以做hook哈
<microcai> or2: ?
<or2> 额 我想成scheme了
<or2> microcai: ？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不断有新需求，我 Monad 理解不好，不知道如何实现得像模块那样，添加功能加一层 monad transformer 就好了
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 我改了 apache 的文档根目录， 我访问提示 403错误， 说我权限问题
<microcai> ???
<moriramar> MaskRay: 用 Transformer 啊……
<microcai> or2:  arm 没有 BIOS ...
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我怎麼覺得這個東西用的太早了呢……
<xiaoming> 请问这个 该怎么做呢
<microcai> or2:  需要内核配置好一切的
<MaskRay> moriramar: or2 那种有需求就改代码的风格显然不是我想要的
<or2> microcai: 那个本来就是 SoC
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 知道怎么改不
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 你吧修改的那个目录修改权限试试，对于权限我也不是很懂，不过可能是你的那个根目录的上级目录没有访问权限就不能了，可能
<moriramar> xiaoming: 這個問的不具體，說更具體些比如用什麼版本的，怎麼操作的。另外最好找個 Wiki 對照着說。
<or2> MaskRay: 不改代码就改配置 都一样 对于lisp来说 数据就是代码
<snugglecat> Evanescence, 哦， 和 htdocs 上一层也有关系？？
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 我记得有在配置文件里修改的，跟多个virtual name有关啥的
<MaskRay> or2: 我理解不深刻，所以说不明白，但决不是改代码、改配置这种传统做法
<xiaoming> moriramar: 记得以前两个WIN 的时候，就是一台机器创建无线网路，另一台连接上，然后，，连接网络的这台共享网路访问就可以了。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不是，我的意思是說 Monad 是本身是一类函數的集合，與其再做個 Monad，不如做一些 a->m a 的函數，看看可不可行。我有這種感覺，但是說不太清楚。
<Evanescence> snugglecat: 只是猜猜，当初没看完全鸟哥有点悲剧现在
<moriramar> xiaoming: 那我就不知道了，我大學4年就沒搞成過這個事，悲劇死了
<MaskRay> moriramar: 这就是 Arrow 了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哈？
<xiaoming> 现在，要是能够在debian 里面创建无线网路，然后XP 连接在一起就好了。。。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 写一个 a -> b 的函数，[a] -> [b]、a -> m b、a -> (b,c) 都能用
<moriramar> 呖。
<moriramar> 嗯。
<ineed> Hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍨ 
<microcai> xiaoming:  you, sick
<MaskRay> 我无限频繁掉线
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不行，我暈掉了。我休息下……
<microcai> or2: 所以我不知道你的硬件没法给你编译内核
<MaskRay> s/限/线/
<xiaoming> microcai: ？？
<or2> MaskRay: 你还是死学究那一套
<xiaoming> microcai: 干嘛骂人呢
<or2> microcai: tegra2有规格的 而且有make tools
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MaskRay> or2: 不是死学究，是个很严肃的问题，你的代码，要添加限制，就得在大量函数里修改吧？
<MaskRay> or2: 很容易改错
<or2> MaskRay: 谁说的？？
<MaskRay> or2: 我要的，就是写成一个函数，指定一下它的类型，就能适应各种环境的需求
<or2> MaskRay: 你看 你写成一个vm 限制是加在系统级的
<or2> MaskRay: 根本不需要在每个函数都加限制
<moriramar> xiaoming: 別激動，他是這個風格。
<MaskRay> or2: 其他程序如果有同样的需求呢？
<or2> MaskRay: 如果是你的那种函数式编程 你其实是应该工厂函数 传递指令 进去 函数出来  交给执行函数去执行  执行计数在 执行函数那就可以搞定了
<MaskRay> or2: 你这些系统级代码，不算难写，但是做成模块又不方便
<xiaoming> ？ 这不就请教个问题么
<moriramar> microcai: 你用 libreoffice-3.4.2……
<or2> MaskRay: 我刚才已经给了你很好的思路拉
<moriramar> xiaoming: 說了你別激動。再說 sick 不是 suck 不是什麼罵人……
<moriramar> xiaoming: 你理解為“你，哎，我暈……”就行了……
<moriramar> microcai: 你用 libreoffice -3.4.2 嗎？不是 bin
<xiaoming> moriramar: 这样的啊
<moriramar> xiaoming: 實際上也差不多……
<microcai> moriramar: 没
<microcai> moriramar: 继续 OOo
<xiaoming> 可是问题还是没有解决啊…………
<MaskRay> moriramar: 想不清楚该怎么实现
<linsux> microcai, trunking 模式是什么作用啊
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你想不清楚呀……我表示我沒玩過 BF，更不知道……
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你要不要买t-shirt? shlug的
<moriramar> xiaoming: 再等等吧，還有其它高人呢，5分鐘問一次，順便找找Wiki什麼的。
<moriramar> microcai: 你個死人，居然還用 OOo……
<moriramar> microcai: 強烈鄙視你。
<cfy__> xiaoming: 我会没有密码的
<xiaoming> moriramar: 恩 谢谢你
<MaskRay> cfy__: 收不到了。。
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> MaskRay: 什么意思?
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哦.你指读书
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哦.你指读书么?邮寄嘛....最好能taobao方式...
<microcai> moriramar: ... ...
<microcai> moriramar: 反正会合并的嘛
<moriramar> microcai: 不太可能……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何自动登录，不输密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340510 如何自动登录 11.10，其它桌面删掉了，装了xfce4，lightdm登录器 统计信息: 发表于 由 黄美姬 — 2011-08-04 16:25
<moriramar> microcai: 對了，你們收不收 Hardened 的 ebuild 修正。
<dunelj_> #maemo 频道都有 336人。。。
<linsux> maemo是啥呀
<dunelj_> 诺基亚抛弃的操作系统
<linsux> 好用不？
<linsux> 和案桌比较
<dunelj_> 还好。
<dunelj_> 没用过案桌
<linsux> 那干吗抛弃啊，诺基亚有病
<dunelj_> 周围新人用iPhone.
<linsux> 案桌系统你没用过？
<dunelj_> 全是Iphone
<linsux> iphone有那么好吗
<dunelj_> 不知道。
<microcai> moriramar:  why not>
<linsux> 怎么周围人都在用呢
<zhiwei> 求moto defy 原生android 2.2.2的app
<chongwish> 这么富有？都是iphone，你哪里的？贵族学校？
<moriramar> microcai: 回頭我上個 Skype 的 bug。
<linsux> htc就是比不上爱疯吗
<dunelj_> chongwish: 别的就不说了，不用iPhone的不显摆。只打手机。
<dunelj_> 哈哈
<linsux> 现在马路上各个都是爱疯
<chongwish> microcai: pigdin的libqq什么时候要出2011或2012的，你知道么？
<zhiwei> htc与moto都比iphone好
<dunelj_> 没用过。
<chongwish> dunelj_: 用iphone才显摆？
<microcai> chongwish:  never
<linsux> 那这些人是怎么了，个个都爱疯
<xiaoming> 请教，debian 怎样连接由win 创建的无线网络 组建无线局域网呢
<dunelj_> chongwish: 没人用android。
<chongwish> microcai: 为何？不开发了？
<chongwish> dunelj_: 没人用android就说iphone显摆，什么道理？
<dunelj_> linsux: 人们都用Apple的习惯了，我就没见过一台Windows 7，
<dunelj_> chongwish: 说明android没拿出来显摆。
<chongwish> dunelj_: 好吧，贵族学校
<linsux> 老子就偏android
<linsux> 你们说怎么样
<dunelj_> linsux: 好吧。实话是，我上周星期天第一次见到windows 7
<chongwish> dunelj_: 要不就是贵族公司！！！
<dunelj_> .。。
<dunelj_> 什么吗。。。
<linsux> dunelj_, 你很幽默啊
<dunelj_> 苹果族追新，其他的就守旧。
<dunelj_> linsux不是幽默，是事实。
<chongwish> linsux: 你果断被他幽了一默
<zhiwei> 哥哥就喜欢android，个人觉得apple的产品很一般，只是N多人喜欢显摆罢了
<zhiwei> 认为用apple的产品就是有品味，apple在严重误导不明真相的群众
<calebot> 小四还认为用 dell 的产品就是有品味呢
<dunelj_> zhiwei: 。。。什么吗，苹果的对他们来说只是方便而已。
<dunelj_> 品味个屁
<handsbeauty> 现代社会三大毒瘤:消费学;成功学;还有性开放
<linsux> 装了IE8，需要重启电脑了
<chongwish> handsbeauty: 但都无法阻止
<zhiwei> 我觉得开源的android很不错
 * microcai  火死了，居然有人用 win
<zhiwei> 其他的都不想用
<roylez> zhiwei: 显摆的人是大把。但是apple的东西确实是远远高出竞争者水平的，知道的越多就越有体会。
 * dunelj_ 用了maemo，别的都不用了～
<dunelj_> 哈哈
<calebot> 其实应该把 maemo / meego / openmoko 搞好
<calebot> 目前 maemo / meego / openmoko 都还不好使
<dunelj_> 。。。
<dunelj_> calebot: 你用过么。。。
<calebot> roylez: 是说价格？
<roylez> calebot: 不是价格，是技术
<zhiwei> android是用java开发应用程序，而java程序员对程序的执行效率方面没有C程序员上心
<calebot> dunelj_: 有用 maemo 打电话么？
<zhiwei> 现在的程序占用内存很大
<dunelj_> calebot: ？有。
 * edison0354 果粉在上考研班，你们继续
<dunelj_> calebot: 怎么了？
<calebot> edison0354: 打倒不买果的伪果粉
<gaia144> 打倒不买果的伪果粉
<edison0354> calebot: 上班挣钱了肯定买的
<kkde0O> > bf('+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.+.+.+.+.')
<dunelj_> Nokia N9价格出来了 620欧元啊。
<calebot> edison0354: 别，不如丢水沟里吧
<dunelj_> 把那个UI偷过来。
<cfy__>  edison0354: 怎么都知道你不买?
<edison0354> calebot: 。。。
<edison0354> cfy__: 穷啊，没办法啊。。。
<cfy__> edison0354: ...你太出名了..
<dunelj_> calebot: maemo不好用在于，apt太占资源了——用着apt就麻烦了。
<dunelj_> edison0354: 。。。活宝。
<calebot> dunelj_: nokia 都说后续不支持了
<dunelj_> calebot: 恩。全给社区了。
 * ineed 你们都是有钱人，等偶有个钱，额要买台AIX，谁有便宜的，推荐下呗？
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<or2> ineed: 你好有钱
<calebot> ineed: 浪费钱
<metbsd> 何必呢，aix
<metbsd> 现在都是redhat了
<calebot> ineed: 用 ps3 / ps4 搞个超级电脑吧
<dunelj_> calebot: busybox 也开了，就是没有显卡硬件加速的播放。mplayer没硬件加速。
<dunelj_> calebot: gstreamer我还没实验。
 * ineed 你们说用SGI看电影，是什么感觉？
<calebot> ineed: 一样的感觉
<dunelj_> ineed: 用那个处理自己的电影。
<or2> ineed: sgi的频率太低了吧
<snugglecat> 重新来过
<snugglecat> xammp 附带的示例网站太恶心了
<kkde0O> > bf('+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.+.+.+.+.')
<^k^> kkde0O, 12345
<or2> kkde0O: 你也支持哦了？
<kkde0O> 是啊
<kkde0O> 用了别人的库: https://github.com/ctoneal/bfrb/blob/master/lib/bfrb/interpreter.rb
<or2> kkde0O: 那支持我的语法吧
<or2> bfi还要用别人的库的 我一律鄙视
<kkde0O> 别人写好了,自己就不想写了
<ilovezoe> tr "[a-z]" "[A-Z]" 和 tr a-z A-Z 的作用有差别吗
<or2> 画个圈圈鄙视你
<ilovezoe> 圈圈是这样来的吗?以前拆迁是“圈+拆字” 现在是直接一个圈圈
<snugglecat> You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server.
<snugglecat> 这个怎么回事啊
<metbsd> 谷歌翻译
<snugglecat> 我设了 DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/work"
<snugglecat> metbsd, 我知道意思， 怎么办
<snugglecat> 我设了 DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/work"
<snugglecat> 以及 <Directory "/opt/lampp/work">
<snugglecat> 其他不变
<metbsd> 这个很麻烦的
<snugglecat> 我知道麻烦啊
<snugglecat> 不麻烦也不问啊
<metbsd> 我只记得我已经搞了N久才搞出来的
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: 前者不好
<ilovezoe> MaskRay:  在什么情况下会出问题
<or2> iGoogle: 你怎么才来
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: tr 中的 SET 应该像其他正则表达式 [] 中的模式那样用
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu打印机打印中文有乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340516 前阵子买了台芯烨XP-C2008型号的小票打印机，说明书上说支持linux系统，但我连接好打印机打印后打印中文会有乱码，供应商提供的linux驱动也是仿佳博打印机的驱动，安装了没有用，还是乱码。哪位有解决该类问题的帮个忙回个帖。谢谢！ ...
<roylez> iGoogle: 拜拜神
<or2> iGoogle: 说话阿 nnd
<adam8157> .
<MaskRay> ilovezoe: 比如其他正则表达式写成 [[:alnum:]]，tr 里应该写成 [:alnum:]
<snugglecat> metbsd, 问题是我改回默认的设置也是同样的错误
<snugglecat> 貌似我已经设置成功了， 问题是不知道怎么启动
<ilovezoe> MaskRay: 明白。多谢。
<cfy__> edison0354: 考研可以报多个学校么?
<edison0354> cfy__: 不知
<cfy__> edison0354: .....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/typhoon-typhoon-muifa-genuine-plum-coming-soon.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 什么值得买 » 正版Typhoon台风Muifa梅花，即将登陆
<roylez> nnnd，刚刚订了kindle皮套
<cfy__> ......
<CyrusYzGTt> nvidia-smi -a Memory Usage
<CyrusYzGTt>         Total                   : 2047 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Used                    : 16 Mb
<CyrusYzGTt>         Free                    : 2031 Mb
<cfy__> roylez: 可怜的孩子
<CyrusYzGTt> Temperature
<CyrusYzGTt>         Gpu                     : 51 C
<cfy__> roylez: 皮套而已....
<moriramar> cfy__: 考研1志願不行，但是可以後面不理想的時候調劑。
<cfy__> moriramar: 什么意思?1志愿?
<moriramar> cfy__: 第一志願。
<cfy__> moriramar: 哦...我再了解下,
<moriramar> cfy__: 你報名的時候會問你你要考哪個學校哪個導師。
<cfy__> moriramar: 哦....好的.
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      12849       3143          0       1355       8346
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       3147      12844
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: .en
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ fedora的內核不錯，，那個patch給提前用了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 17:15:59 up 16:48,  6 users,  load average: 0.52, 0.54, 0.52
<moriramar> cfy__: 這個事情很煩……包括各個學校後面搶您的檔案。你還是看官方的材料，看清楚比較好
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 等等看。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 我一個晚上開了GPU ,,還是沒有減少 free
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/683a0124tw1djsh43v6llj.jpg
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 继续等
<snugglecat> 不行啊
<snugglecat> 不行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 反而，我掌握了 GPU的使用，，和查看 gpu的溫度
<snugglecat> 怎么该不了文档根目录， 按网上做的， 没有成功
<or2> CyrusYzGTt: 久病成良医
<CyrusYzGTt> or2§ ...也是，，，不過，我是使用雙顯卡方案使用 GPU..有些參數，不能顯示
<woju> jrrp
<cfy__> moriramar: 哦...了解
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你要是打开几个虚拟机
<Pwnna> 就不用等了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不行。。
<Pwnna> 虚拟机都不要装系统
<Pwnna> 为什么？
<ssfdust> 当大家下载rayfile上的文件时,一般怎么下?
<Pwnna> 虚拟机只要打开到BIOS就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 除非那是有正版的授權，，我已經是用linux了，不想虛擬個linux
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: virtualbox ose...
<Pwnna> 没有必要虚拟任何东西
<Pwnna> 不需要bootable media
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ose 是什麼？？
<Pwnna> 直接设1GB内存
<Pwnna> OpenSource Edition
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...沒聽說過，，就是你說的，才知道有這麼個東西的存在
<Pwnna> 。。。。
<Pwnna> 装一个virtualbox
<Pwnna> 建立几个新的，没有硬盘的virtualbox
<CyrusYzGTt> 不裝。。
<Pwnna> virtualmachine
<Pwnna> 然后打开他们
<Pwnna> 一下就可以用10GB内存
<CyrusYzGTt> 我硬盤有點壞，，死ASUS N53Sn...
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 为何？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你听不听的懂我的话啊？
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 你什么设置都不要。
<or2> Pwnna: CyrusYzGTt 呵呵 你两个刚好凑一对
<Pwnna> 不需要在虚拟机里面装东西。
<or2> 针锋相对的对
<Pwnna> or2: shutthefuckup
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..不，，
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: you idiot
<Pwnna>  >.>
<CyrusYzGTt> or2§ 你太噁心了，，我不喜歡男的
<or2> CyrusYzGTt: 我没说你们搞gay
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...kao
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 需不需要图片教材啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不需要，，我不想安裝那麼多依賴，，現在已經是很穩定的配置系統了；
<or2> CyrusYzGTt: 阿弥陀佛 早登西方极乐吧
<CyrusYzGTt> or2§ 去你的，，我不喜歡接引和準提的道統。。
<or2> CyrusYzGTt: 那就早登极乐
<Pwnna> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> or2§ 去你的，，我要的是 自由往來混沌，自己開闢洪荒世界，
<or2> CyrusYzGTt: 去你妹妹的
<or2> 赤条条来自好自在
 * or2 赤条条来去了无牵挂好不自在
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu斜体字乱码问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340520 进入登陆界面时候，下方选择gome还是kde的时候会有斜体字，乱码 进入eclipse，eclipse代码中出现的斜体字乱码，我把斜体风格改掉，乱码恢复 解压缩的时候是斜体字，会出现乱码 是不是我没有安装斜体字的字体呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanjinx ...
<Bill> hi
<^k^> Bill, 好  ㍩ 
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 买了6个u盘。
<Bill> Is anybody there?
<Pwnna> 有一个有问题。
<Pwnna> >.>
<Pwnna> the fuck
<Pwnna> Bill: no.
<Pwnna> Bill: what's u
<Pwnna> up
<luoshu> .
<Bill> This is my first time to use this to chat.
<luoshu> good boy
<Bill> Glad meeting you guys.
<Bill> It seems to be interesting.
<Bill> Can anyone show some tips?
<Pwnna> Bill: first time IRC
<Pwnna> Bill: and you stumbled into a chinese irc chatroom
<Pwnna> how lucky/unlucky
<Bill> yes.
<Bill> My colleague helped me input the channel.
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> FUCK
<Pwnna> >.>
<moriramar> Bill: show some tips?
<Bill> yep. Thanks for your help in advance.
<Bill> How can I speak to somebody like you guys do?
<Pwnna> ..
<Bill> I reckoned click your name could do the staff but it just showed some info.
<Kandu> or2: http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.png
<MaskRay> Kandu: good
<Bill> It seems that most guys are in silence.
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> 6个里面居然有一个是坏的
<Pwnna> 我靠
<Bill> <Pwnna> tragedy
<Colin-shzsc> 我妈刚打了个电话来叫我下班后去超市买土豆……她说看着台风的新闻发布会心里怕怕……
<Pwnna> 明天离开北京了。。
<Pwnna> 也换不了了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Pwnna> jyfl987: 靠。买了6个u盘。一个是坏的。
<Pwnna> 不是坏的，不过慢死了，等于不能用。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 写汇编写得累死了
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ﻿Linux命令行学习笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340522 ﻿Linux学习笔记 命令行学习笔记（一） 进入中文虚拟终端： zhcon --utf8 常用命令： ls 显示 ls -a 显示全部 ls -al 详细显示全部 ls -R 逐级显示全部 cd .. 返回 cd ～ 返回主目录 shutdown -h now 关机 shutdown -r now 重启 reboot 重启 halt 关机 date 日期 cal 日历 pwd  ...
<maplebeats> 重复发帖
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍪ 
<ineed> ^k^: you, robot?
<^k^> ineed, 感谢您的信息。  ㍪ 
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<euroford> python的正则表达式中 ，有没有 \x  表示十六进制数字
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 和尚， 你懂 apache 的配置吗
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 怎么我装的 xampp 不支持 path_info
<maplebeats> 配置什么，我知道一些apache
<snugglecat> maplebeats, 支持 path_info
<ineed> ^k^: what you used to do ?
<maplebeats> ＝，＝，哈哈。不知道。。。我就知道一些＠。＠
<^k^> ineed, 是什么给你？  ㍪ 
<maplebeats> 两机器人在聊天？？？
<snugglecat> 将 AcceptPathInfo On 写在 Directory /, 和根目录 都不起作用哇
<ineed> Nope
<maplebeats> 根目录？
<euroford> jyfl987: python的正则表达式中 ，有没有 \x 表示十六进制数字
<ineed> ^k^: do you heard of a song called beautiful ?
<maplebeats> apache的配置和根目录有什么关系？
<^k^> ineed, 不，我没有听说过所谓的美丽的一首歌曲。  ㍪ 
<ineed> ^k^: how old are you
<^k^> ineed, 我15个地球年。  ㍪ 
<snugglecat> maplebeats, 那个我放弃了， 使用默认的了。 我现在烦的是 php 处理不了 path_info。 网上的文档说的是 AcceptPathInfo On 这个。 但我做的不起作用
<ineed> ^k^: where are you from
<^k^> ineed, 我来自宾夕法尼亚州的伯利恒，。  ㍪ 
<maplebeats> AcceptPathInfo On 这个写到apache的配置文件里撒。。。ubuntu的apache还是centos的。。
<ineed> ^k^: who are your master
<^k^> ineed, 约翰斯图尔特。  ㍪ 
<ineed> What's your name
<euroford> 各位pythoner: python中的正则表达式，如何对unicode字符操作啊？
<ineed> ^k^: what's your name
<^k^> ineed, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍪ 
<ineed> ^k^: are you male
<maplebeats> python没玩过，唉
<^k^> ineed, 我是一个女性。  ㍪ 
<euroford> ^k^: hi 爱丽丝
<maplebeats> ㍪     这个符号是什么
<euroford> ^k^: hi Alice
<euroford> 18点
<ineed> ^k^: what's time
<euroford> what time is it?
<^k^> euroford, 你好。  ㍪ 
<Cherrot> >_< 显卡驱动搞坏掉了 ……
<maplebeats> 恭喜，恭喜。重装一下就行了嘛
<ineed> ^k^: are you there
<^k^> ineed, 我还在这里。  ㍪ 
<Cherrot> 请问如何恢复默认的显示设置啊？现在只能在failsafeX下……
<maplebeats> 默认？
<maplebeats> 重装显卡驱动撒
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 不管用呢……我编译的linux3.0内核带有显卡驱动，激活后还是不行
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 写啥汇编
<ineed> ^k^: what's your system
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 专有驱动安装失败，就是因为安装专有驱动失败后才进不去图形界面的
<^k^> ineed, 我最喜欢的电脑是IBM笔记本。  ㍪ 
<ineed> ^k^: thinkpad?
<^k^> ineed, 您是如何知道驴友呢？  ㍪ 
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 裸機 brainfuck interpreter
<ineed> ^k^: i don't know
<^k^> ineed, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<euroford> python的正则表达式，需要加LOCALE, L	才能做本地化识别（locale-aware）匹配
<namoamitafo> ^k^: deop
<^k^> namoamitafo, 你在哪里？  ㍪ 
<euroford> ^k^: 我能把把你的时间显示，加上日期吗？
<euroford> ㋇
<Cherrot> 没有xorg.conf 文件怎么办啊？
<Cherrot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 好像也没起作用
<euroford> ㋇㏡
<euroford> ㋇㏣
<ineed> ^k^: time
<euroford> ㋇㏣ ㍪
<^k^> ineed, 27。  ㍪ 
<euroford> ^k^: 27 years old?
<ineed> ^k^: what's your encoding
<^k^> euroford, 只有27？  ㍪ 
<euroford> ^k^: 27 is not a time
<^k^> euroford, 你的时间吗？  ㍪ 
<euroford> ^k^: I'm older than you
<^k^> euroford, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<euroford> ^k^: 没玩过ruby
<^k^> euroford, 我们从来没有谈到过。  ㍫ 
<euroford> ^k^: yes, we talked before
<namoamitafo> ^k^: .kick *___
<^k^> namoamitafo, 这不是很好的球人。  ㍫ 
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 大小眼是 ruby中誕生的
<ineed> ^k^: 球人是什么？
<^k^> ineed, 我认为球是什么的东西很多。  ㍫ 
<^o^> Hi
<^k^> ^o^, 好  ㍫ 
<snugglecat> 谁懂 xammp 的 apache 设置的
<snugglecat> 怎么都无法处理 path_info 啊
<jyfl987> 又一个人要装ubuntu
<adam8157> jyfl987: 唔?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: long integer是啥? pascal里面
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 沒這個
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: NOI笔试题是nx
<shirui> 我想请问一下，在win7下，电信的ADSL直接能分配ipv6地址；但是在ubuntu下的dsl连接里却没有ipv6相关设置，参照网上修改了/etc/ppp/options，加入了ipv6 ,也没有用，请各位不吝赐教！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: long integer都出来了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还教别人在vim里面用:12切换行号
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有这种类型的
<shirui>  我想请问一下，在win7下，电信的ADSL直接能分配ipv6地址；但是在ubuntu下的dsl连接里却没有ipv6相关设置，参照网上修改了/etc/ppp/options，加入了ipv6 ,也没有用，请各位不吝赐教！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 大概把C/C++的long int类比到pascal里面去了.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: :12 是 ed/ex 里的用法吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 虽说 12G 比它方便
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 難道它的意思是 longint?
<MaskRay> 笔试题出题很难考虑全面
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 他出题还喜欢说 Linux 中 xxx 命令是什么什么样子的
<sgsdxzy> 有谁知道怎么去掉开始X时nvidia的logo？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ed/ex前导":"好像不需要输入的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 而且他写清楚vim
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 继承自 ed，又没写错
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他题目里面还有IDE的快捷键和配置的题目.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这是最无聊的
<MaskRay> 在 Linux 系统中,用于xxx的命令是yyy。这个也无聊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有这种: 93. 参加 NOI 考试目的是:提高水平、增进交流、为国争光。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 填下空就......了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 原题是这样的: 55. Pascal 中 integer 和 long integer 类型的长度和编译选项是否有关系:有关
<namoamitafo> ç³»
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 研究生论文题目--求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340533 本人计算机研究生，要开题了。 想做一点linux方面的研究。 请教这一行的牛人，能给一个比较靠谱的研究题目！ 期待中。。。。 谢。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Classes — 2011-08-04 19:48
<MaskRay> anjuta lazarus 那几项还是容易的，记忆 A单步 A继续 L单步 L继续
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我去年就是这么记的……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考起来就是选100题?
<MaskRay> 填空好像分值大点
<cfy__> ....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你们都100吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该都是
<cfy__> 问lisp是否是最nb的语言?
<cfy__> 回答:是
<MaskRay> Haskell是否是最优雅的语言？
<MaskRay> 回答：是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他搞pdf还没办法编辑, 那个如果要默写我还要把所有题目抄写一遍
<namoamitafo> ~$ alias CCF
<namoamitafo> 回答: CCF='sb'
<MaskRay> 还是记忆，L单步 L运行 A单步 A继续，这样年份顺序就对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这都被你想的出来
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 出题人煞费苦心，可不能辜负他的心意
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我最怕类似: 调试程序的方法有 ____, ____, ____
<fvw> hello all
<fvw> 有人要G+邀请码不
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 义是指:用户时间
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个似乎有问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该是 real time
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看到了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有啥办法呢, 只能背出来
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不过填空题就照 user time
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有人解释过的，real time
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥time都不是, 是arbiter time
<cfy__> wtf time
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 57 看不懂了
<Kandu> namoamitafo: lol
<Kandu> 裸機 brainfuck interpreter, http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm
<caleb-> kandu++
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我怎么听Cocular说有限制的, 例如inline
<caleb-> Kandu: 喜欢用繁体？
<debianer> fvw:  我直接申请就可以注册了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 这是啥汇编?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 好像是intel
<Kandu> caleb-: 嗯，感覺簡體的字，衝突太多
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个不知道，ctsc 上我用 __attribute__((inline)) 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那是C++
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 哦 nasmplus
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没理由只封 fpc 的 inline
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 用以前做的這個來寫的， nasmplus.googlecode.com 好寫多了
<fvw> debianer: 哦
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不用gas?
<caleb-> Kandu: Little Worm 是新写的还是你那个旧 OS?
<MaskRay> Kandu: 支持宏吗？
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 我只為 nasm 寫了 high level asm 支援，還沒寫 gas 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pascal位压缩不需要位运算, 但不知道会不会报错
<Kandu> caleb-: 新的
<Pwnna> >.>
<Kandu> MaskRay: nasmplus 只是個預編譯器， nasm 上可用的都可用
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 为啥起名NasmPlus
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 没人回复。
<caleb-> kan?u 都是牛人
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 因為基於 nasm
<caleb-> 台湾有个 kanru 也是牛人
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 加上了高級流偽指令
<caleb->  /nick kanbu
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看到了，#if #while
<Kandu> MaskRay: 高中時寫的，所以 nasmplus 代碼很亂
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你等一阶段吧, 没这么快的. 还有, 你不开Chromium会如何
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 没用。。其他软件会out_of_memory
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个预编译器怎么实现的
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 你问下他们交过bug的人, 我以前只写过私人mail到linux foundation, 很快回复了
<Pwnna> ..
<Kandu> MaskRay: 說不清，當時都沒學過編譯原理，自己亂寫寫的。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 当时不懂交bug, 结果他回复了一句, 好像说以后不要再private mail
<Pwnna> >.>
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 然后说这个问题已经提交给专门写这个驱动的人了
<Pwnna> ..-.-
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 过了一些时间其他人写mail过来了
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 和尚怎么了
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 在发骚扰邮件吗
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 运气不错啊，遇上好人了
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> caleb-: torvald
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<Pwnna> .
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 牛逼
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 当时不懂, 我是google到torvalds的linux-foundation的email
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不见松鼠啊。
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 有个驱动问题
<Pwnna> 厉害，直接写给torvalds
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你现在懂提交 bug 了吗
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 不懂, 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> .....
<caleb-> 所以说无知无畏的年代真好
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 只会发"骚扰邮件"
<Pwnna> .
 * caleb- 这辈子大概没机会干这种事了
<snugglecat> 还想让你帮我提交一个bug给 arch。 我不懂英文
<Pwnna> >.>
 * caleb- 就算想发信给 torvalds 都没脸发
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 我发骚扰邮件先骚扰了我自己。
<Pwnna> 不喜欢发邮件
<snugglecat> caleb-, 老外 无知无畏的时间长
<snugglecat> caleb-, 不像国内的。 幼儿园的就像个小大人。
 * caleb- 喜欢 email system
<caleb-> instant messaging --
<qinglingquan> chroot怎么用？
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 先搜论坛看教程
<Pwnna> s/email system/im
<ubuntu009> ubuntu10.04  怎么安装 transmission 2.33？？？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 为啥不让他看man
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 找 ppa
<ubuntu009> caleb  找不到
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 新手看不懂 chroot man 吧
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 那多半要自己编了
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 我chroot安装gentoo，提示我portage: 'portage' user or group missing.
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 那就加个 group
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 可是/etc/passwd和/etc/group里都有
<caleb-> qinglingquan: chroot 里也要有
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 初学者用chroot, orz
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 哦？请问如何添加
<caleb-> qinglingquan: vigr 之类的？
<ubuntu009> ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 谢谢！我再查查资料吧:)
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 他第一句问句看起来像初学者嘛
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 你的 chroot env 哪来的？
<caleb-> qinglingquan: gentoo 应该有 stage1 / stage2 的老教程
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 要不也有现在的 stage3 教程
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 照着 gentoo 教程做就是
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 我是按照stage3的教程来得
<Pwnna> kde looks nice
<caleb-> qinglingquan: 检查有没有啥步骤漏了吧
<ubuntu009> gentoo怎么安  今天看了文档看不懂
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 推荐先玩 lfs
<qinglingquan> caleb-, 恩，折腾死我了:(
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 照着教程 copy and paste
<ubuntu009> caleb  lfs是什么？？
<caleb-> ubuntu009: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Welcome to Linux From Scratch!
<ubuntu009> ppa的速度总是那么慢
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 又没内存了。。
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 玩过一次应该搞 gentoo 没问题了
<Pwnna> 诶
<ubuntu009> 没玩过
<caleb-> lfs 比 gentoo 难，可是 lfs 教程写得好，又简单
<ubuntu009> caleb  我看了些 好几种方法 不知道选哪种
<caleb-> 所以 lfs 反而比 gentoo 好搞
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • SystemD下，任务栏时间显示不对 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340536 用systemD启动，任务栏中间那个时间显示不对。 我的 /etc/rc.conf设置的是 localtime，用init启动就正常。 在终端用date输出的时间也对。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xopher — 2011-08-04 20:11
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: 我想重装ubuntu了试试。。
<namoamitafo> Pwnna: 装debian吧
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 先把原来用的摸熟了吧
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: kubuntu..
<MaskRay> Pwnna: 换个内核吧
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 一法通万法通
<Pwnna> MaskRay: 必须要fglrx啊。
<caleb-> 就算只摸 win32 也可以成高手的
<ubuntu009> caleb  ubuntu热了好久
<Pwnna> 行
<Pwnna> 我试试安装一个sidebyside
<jyfl987_> 我这里在给同事装 ubuntu 他机器非常好 nnd nv的显卡认不出来 连unity都进不去 查找附加驱动也找不到 大家有什么解决方法么
<jyfl987_> gt218的
<Pwnna> jyfl987: bumblebee
<jyfl987_> Pwnna: 滚
<Pwnna> 是双显吗
<MaskRay> Pwnna: 有什么关系
<Pwnna> 靠
<jyfl987_> 那倒不是 就是笔记本
<Pwnna> 到NV网站上找找？
<ubuntu009> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org  这全是英文  看着头大
<caleb-> jyfl987_: nouveau
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 什么？
<caleb-> jyfl987_: nv 的开源驱动
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 能管用么？
<caleb-> debian 好像把 video-nv 拿掉了, 不晓得 ubuntu 拿掉没
<caleb-> 所以 debian 只有 nouveau / nvidia 可用
<caleb-> 以前还有 nv 可用
<jyfl987_> wtf   debian是ubuntu的上游啊
<snugglecat> 有谁从来没摸过 windows 的
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 可能吗？。。
<snugglecat> 我好奇 linus 是否没用过 windows
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 叫 namoamitafo 写信过去问问，
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 我儿子没用过 windows。 只用过 linux
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 我家只有linux 没有 windows
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 厉害
<ubuntu009> Transmission 2.33 (12565)
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 他没条件摸 windows 呢。 他老爸不装
<caleb-> jyfl987_: 在不行就 vesa 了
<Pwnna> snugglecat: 学校？外面？
<caleb-> jyfl987_: 不过 vesa 很烂的
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 我现在不是说不能用
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 和尚， 写信问 linus 是否从来没用过 win
<snugglecat> Pwnna, 6岁
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 而是他3G api貌似就不支持了 就跟我的那个t43差不多
<caleb-> jyfl987_: unity 那垃圾，用 gnome fallback mode 吧
<jyfl987_> 开不了桌面那种什么效果
<Pwnna> o
<snugglecat> 苹果那老大是否没用过 windows 的
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 关键是人家要用 啊
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 哇。。我刚刚释放了1GB的cached
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不过swap已经到了1.7GB
<caleb-> jyfl987_: 去 nvidia.com 找 beta 驱动
<ubuntu009>  sudo apt-get install build-essential automake autoconf libtool pkg-config libcurl4-openssl-dev intltool libxml2-dev libgtk2.0-dev libnotify-dev libglib2.0-dev libevent-dev
<ubuntu009>   这句里的软件大都是些什么？
<roylez_> cfy__: 连不上mac地址过滤的wifi，作孽
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 编译软件用的
<caleb-> ubuntu009: 安了没坏处
<ubuntu009> 哦
<cfy__> roylez_: ...等人家下线以后....再连嘛 :D
<cfy__> roylez_: 难不成关机?
<MaskRay> 这样会不会就成为“你显式安装过的东西”，以后就造成麻烦了
<ubuntu009> kde下宽带一直不会弄 老出问题 请教 各位
<cfy__> pppoe那些包
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<ubuntu009> 用过终端后 到学校 校园网就连不起来  每次到校都要重装
<debianer> 各位帮我看看，这个手机能用两张GSM卡吗？  http://mobi.younet.com/files/25/25032.html
<cfy__> 校园网?h3c的?
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTC Wildfire S 手机_报价_论坛_宝典 - 手机大全 - 友人网
<ubuntu009> 家里宽带  学校那种自动连的  家里终端设置了宽带  到学校就连不上校园网  很是纠结
<Kandu> jyfl987_: http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.img.gz
<Kandu> jyfl987_: qemu -fda npbfi.img 試試
<woju> ubuntu009: 我以前也出现过类似问题，后来查百度解决了
<jyfl987_> buntu
<ubuntu009> woju  怎么弄
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 我现在在给别人装u1104
<woju> ubuntu009: 不记得了
<ubuntu009> 呃！
<woju> ubuntu009: 你查查吧，我也是百度查到的
<cfy__> ubuntu009: 哦...那是dhcpcd吧
<jyfl987_> caleb-: gt218是哪个家族的？
<ubuntu009> dhcpcd？？
<cfy__> ubuntu009: 你在家里怎么设置网络的?
<ubuntu009> cfy 一般的那种宽带
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 你给个镜像没意思吧 改成 init启动那种多好玩
<woju> pppoeconfig设置成开机自动连接
<ubuntu009> 用户名  密码
<cfy__> ubuntu009: 那是pppoe,看你的客户端了
<caleb-> jyfl987_: 最新的吧
<ubuntu009> cfy  恩 用终端设置的在家
<woju> ubuntu009: 要改个文件，把开机自动连接的on改成off
<cfy__> ubuntu009: pppoe?那取消掉不就好了?
<caleb-> Kandu: 把 jslinux 改造成你的 brainfuck OS
<ubuntu009> woju 怎么改
<ubuntu009> cfy  怎么去掉
<woju> ubuntu009: 我查查看看
<cfy__> ubuntu009: pppoe...具体看客户端
<caleb-> Kandu: 还可以改成 boot 你那个 OS
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ...我。現在茫着，，幾乎都要重啓/。
<ubuntu009> 为什么kde下没有像gnome下那种界面宽带 连接
<MaskRay> Kandu: 没法退格
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: Free -m?
<Pwnna> 我现在有没有了。。
<woju> ubuntu009: 删掉把 /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot 删掉
<ubuntu009> 哦 谢谢哈  先copy下来
<jyfl987_> 我靠 gt218 是属于 quadro的？
<MaskRay> rp-pppoe?
<Pwnna> quadro有什么问题？
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 當時是想問你要不要做成 multiboot 格式讓 grub 載入的
<ubuntu009> 还有多少人10.04
<Kandu> caleb-: 不懂 js
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 这个可以用grub载入么？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，編輯功能還沒完善，明天改改
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 可以的话我想玩玩
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 教教我这个x86 asm 我也做些语法支持
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 改成 multiboot 格式的話，可用 grub 載入了
<caleb-> Kandu: 只要改 root.bin
<caleb-> Kandu: js 基本不用动
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 你会armel asm么
<Kandu> caleb-: 哦
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 還沒學，不過快學了
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 我的ac100想装点肥猪流应用
<caleb-> Kandu: jslinux 全部文件：cpux86-ta.js cpux86.js index.html jslinux.js linuxstart.bin root.bin term.js vmlinux26.bin
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 为何你想学arm了
<Kandu> jyfl987_: lw 以後要移植到 arm
<Kandu> caleb-: thx~
<Pwnna> jslinux
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 怎么你妹换平台了？
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 我妹平台多了去了
<cfy__> ....
<cfy__> 太不文明了....
<caleb-> 每天上不同的妹？
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 有mips的么？ 要不我送她个300的平板 你可以玩玩mips
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 不知道，就算有也不幹了
<caleb-> 有妹不干多不好
<caleb-> 浪费资源啊
<jyfl987_> caleb-: 好像是他亲生的
<caleb-> jyfl987_: 更刺激啊
<jyfl987_> caleb-: lol
<tusooa> anyone here?
<savr> yes
<savr> anyone in zibo?
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 搞搞mips/arm 还是有意思的
<savr> what is the nicest city for living in china?
<Kandu> jyfl987_: 嗯，很有用
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 可以到处忽悠骗钱
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<gaia144> savr: hangzhou?
<savr> gaia144: why?
<jyfl987_> 获取内核源码那个命令叫什么来着
<jyfl987_> 我要试试这机器编译内核几分种
<savr> traffic is bad in hangzhou but they are about to get the metro
<savr> zibo is also going to get a metro but traffic is great
<savr> very wide roads
<savr> also I think the average IQ in Zibo is quiet high for China
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我发现代码越来越长了, 裸的dijkstra写了194行
<savr> now you explain why hangzhou is good?
<savr> beach?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 谁叫你不换c++
<jyfl987_> Kandu: 那个镜像地址再发下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哪里这么容易换啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不完全是语言问题
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: cocular不是用的好好的
<jyfl987_> 我换个机器
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: Cocular 已经 C++ 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ioi?
 * tusooa Use-Perl
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他和我不是这么说的
 * MaskRay Use-Haskell
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他用C++交spoj, 我问他IOI是否用C++
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我记错了, 是交usaco
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你那个镜像进去以后并没有brainfuck阿
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 前段时间他用 C++ 叫 spoj，问我网络流代码
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这事情我知道
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要是因为他写的fastflow跑的比我的慢, 然后他抓狂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 也就0.0?s
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你怎么写的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: dinic
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 递归？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: y
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有什么油画？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只有一个dfs的时候设置level <- -1的优化
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你这个汇编版本的 代码好多 额 同样是汇编 不如写forth
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 跑得真快
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 本来spoj上的时间就不是很准的, 跑几次速度不一定的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 昨天还是今天刚刚交过一次
<jyfl987> Kandu: 怎么用阿
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 对, 想起缘由了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他在向我狂推荐sap
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 诡异的问题，窗口与屏幕左边有间隙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340540 我的系统是11.04，出现了每次打开一个程序窗口与屏幕左边有间隙的问题，右边又超出去屏幕一点点。就相当于窗口往右边平移了一点。。。 每次打开一个新的程序，要把窗口大小还原一下，然后恢复大小。间隙就没有了。。。。 哪 ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后我问他sap能否过spoj上越南语的那个
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你这好坑人 我按了 65个+ 然后按个. 才出来个 A 你得支持我的语法才行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: IOI之前他的确在用C++刷题, 但我问他说IOI打算用啥, 他没说C++
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像他还搞那个C++的啥range check的patch
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他告诉我gcc有个range check的patch
<MaskRay> 这个用不着吧，mudflap 就醒了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你那个能动态计算?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只能做越界估计吧
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<MaskRay> 运行时计算的
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍭ 
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这么强大?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/Mudflap_Pointer_Debugging ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mudflap_Pointer_Debugging - GCC Wiki
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 04 日 星期四 21:21:19
<namoamitafo> !time
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 04 日 星期四 21:21:34
<MaskRay> 应该问这里用 c 开发的人
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你bot应该把那些烦人的功能去掉了吧
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 我的bot已经ignore你了
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 你刷 jrrp 4次没事，我机器人回答你4次就被ban……%
<tusooa> oink_IZSFQ: .
<MaskRay> OT_iux: 这是為什麼
<tusooa> oink_IZSFQ:
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: ban我ip?
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 忽略你打的命令
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 诶
<OT_iux> 似乎又被踢了？
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你那bot不要动不动/me好不
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: /me太恐怖
<jyfl987> Kandu: 咋不出来了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 现在才是真正刺激的时刻 你懂的 @Kandu
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: privmsg就够了
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 不够
<ineed> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 你可以选择ignore它
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 你看这些机器人不也都没有privmsg
<MaskRay> /notice 更有效果吧
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 04 日 星期四 21:28:04
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 我测试下
<namoamitafo> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 04 日 星期四 21:29:14
<tusooa> raybot: 'h
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: Oicebot似乎不在这里了
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 你每天login的时候都把bot带上的
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 机器人每天自我重启一次，重启后会尝试进入之前的频道
<ineed> OT_iux: oink是谁的机器人？
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 还好你没写一个for (;;)检查机器人是否在
<OT_iux> ineed: 好像是 moo 的机器人
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 我没那么无聊= =
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 我怀疑是因为台风和雷雨天气的缘故
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 我那台主机所在的单位断网/断电了
<OT_iux> * Oicebot :No such nick/channel
<ineed> OT_iux: 好诡异啊！那个机器人竟然能玩跑团
<OT_iux> [20:46] * Oicebot 已退出(Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
<OT_iux> ineed: 额，诡异么？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你用啥写bot
<OT_iux> ineed: 那机器人可以当跑团骰子··
<ineed> OT_iux: 你玩跑团？
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，今天才发现无界居然也限制大陆网友访问国外左派论坛
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 他用的haskell
<sikao_lfs> 这家伙这方面已经跟大陆ZF没什么不同了
<debianer> 想折腾一个Android手机阿，却发现一般的手机型号，现在的两张GSM卡不能都放进去
<caleb-> debianer: ISP 可以换发
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 以前用perl写过一个bot, 后来被我删了, 现在已经完全忘记怎么写了
<caleb-> debianer: 要不就要自己剪
<MaskRay> .e unfoldr  (\x ->if x==0then Nothing else Just(chr$fromEnum$x`mod`256,x`div`256)) 31079605376604435891501163880
<raybot> WontCompile [GhcError {errMsg = "Not in scope: `chr'"}]
<OT_iux> ineed: 是的，我玩
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 额，其实java和python的bot比较流行？
<namoamitafo> OT_iux: 不会
<debianer> caleb-: 什么意思
<tusooa> namoamitafo: perl的bot?en.吾正在写
<debianer> caleb-: 什么自己剪？
<caleb-> debianer: 可以换小张 sim 卡
<MaskRay> .e unfoldr  (\x ->if x==0then Nothing else Just(chr$fromEnum$x`mod`256,x`div`256)) 31079605376604435891501163880
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 我是复制别人的然后自己改写的
<raybot> "hello, world"
<ineed> OT_iux: 你编辑器用的是啥？
<caleb-> debianer: 也可以把大张 sim 卡剪小
<OT_iux> ineed: vim
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你的bot会显ip, 你应该sleep()下
<MaskRay> haskell的bot?en.吾在写
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该先等 identify 过后再 join，不过我不会
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 是exp的之类吧。
<ineed> OT_iux: Vim 的vimirc用没？
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 那啥gir irc bot啥的
<MaskRay> OT_iux: 网络不好怎么防止 timeout
<namoamitafo> ineed: OT_iux vimirc能用的啊......
<debianer> caleb-: 真的假的？
<OT_iux> ineed: 没用过阿··
<debianer> isp会给我定制吗
<OT_iux> MaskRay: 一段时间自己手动pong一下服务器？
<caleb-> debianer: 很多米国人都自己剪的
<ineed> namoamitafo: en
<caleb-> debianer: 还有卖专门的 sim card cutter
<caleb-> debianer: 香港人为了 iphone 都自己剪
<namoamitafo> ineed: 我记得我这里疯狂出错
<namoamitafo> ineed: 后来我不用了
<MaskRay> OT_iux: freenode 的 PING identifier 是不变的？
<savr> has anyone heard of Yozo Office? Its made in Wuxi, China.
<ineed> namoamitafo: 哦
<OT_iux> savr: I'm using it in my ubuntu :0
<savr> is it any good?
<OT_iux> MaskRay: 额，不知道，好像……一般的机器人都会自动响应ping的吧
<OT_iux> savr: easy to learn if you are M$ Office user
<moriramar> savr: I think you are speaking of EIOffice.
<MaskRay> .e let fib=fix (\fib n->if n==0 then 1 else n*fib (n-1)) in fib 10
<raybot> 3628800
<debianer> caleb-: 制式不一样，剪掉大小一样了也没有用阿
<Pwnna> namoamitafo: ok
<debianer> caleb-: 你是不是在损我阿
<OT_iux> savr: it's GUI seems exactly same as m$ office xp
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt, namoamitafo: 试试装kuuntu
<moriramar> savr: I remember the free version is discontinued.
<caleb-> ...
<caleb-> debianer: 自己搜 sim card cutter 去
<caleb-> debianer: 谁知道你用啥鬼规格哦
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ 不可能，，ubuntu的內核團隊比fedora的差，
<savr> chinese copy
<savr> aha
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 我必须装fglrx
<debianer> caleb-: 我想用GSM的Android手机，而且要装两张GSM
<savr> is it buggy?
<OT_iux> savr: yozo office is build basic on java, it works good in ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..嗯，我也在fedora安裝過 fglrx的驅動，，比較方便，，不用配置 xorg.cong
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..嗯，我也在fedora安裝過 fglrx的驅動，，比較方便，，不用配置 xorg.conf
<OT_iux> savr: %s/basic/base/g
<OT_iux> = =.
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 在ubuntu下用ati的旧卡们很痛苦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 不會啊，，反而 N卡是最難的
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不行啊。。
<Pwnna> 我试过的
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 最簡單的是 intel
<savr> http://www.wuxiinfotech.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=75&Itemid=94
<savr> these guys made
<savr> http://www.mitlearningcenter.com/
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: n卡的受限驱动似乎不错？
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ a卡的，是中等的方便
<savr> wow why would they advertise that?
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 嗯，，295.12也不錯
<savr> I will not even bother calling them now
<CyrusYzGTt> rss lero
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎没exp的bot
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 知道，，死ee又不知道發什麼神經，，
<jyfl987> kandu跑路了
<tusooa> .
<woju> savr: CyrusYzGTt 你用的什么irc客户端？怎麽出现§
<tusooa> Net::IRC里怎么看自己有没有op
<jyfl987> 今天在 natty里搜索 ion3 结果有个新名字的 tiling wm
<CyrusYzGTt> woju§ xchat
<jyfl987> 怀疑是fork
<savr> woju: colloquy
<tusooa> 有没有人知道
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • uClinx 移植编译 undefined symbol TI_USED_CP，急在线等支援！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340551 uClinx 移植 我在编译阶段时make 出现如下问题 arch/armnommu/kernel/entry.S: Assembler messages: arch/armnommu/kernel/entry.S:330: Error: undefined symbol TI_USED_CP used as an immediate value make[2]: *** [arch/armnommu/kernel/entry.o] 错误 1 make[1]: *** [arch/armnom ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说那个假面舞会的并查集做法哪里不理解
<MaskRay> tusooa: MODE :raybot 看返回有没有 o
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有点理解了
<namoamitafo> mas
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 其实我已经不会了
<tusooa> MaskRay: *** User modes for tusooa: +i #erc里就显示个这个
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就像你说的那样，很多题解没有证明，这种标号法的正确性
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有个基本结论, 已经忘记怎么证明了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是说有限多个向量的极大线性无关组的大小都相等
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 听不懂
<MaskRay> tusooa: 出现 o 就说明 op 了
<CyrusYzGTt> .有沒有 linux下的汽車駕駛員的模擬考試程式，，或者學習的
<caleb-> 汽車駕駛模拟有毛用…
<tusooa> MaskRay: 但是吾已经/msg ChanServ op了啊
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 去驾训班比较靠谱
<tusooa> MaskRay: 它也给帽子了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 笔试是在Day0对吧
<tusooa> MaskRay: 但是就是没出+o
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 啥/msg ChanServ op
<tusooa> MaskRay: /msg ChanServ op #some-channel
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯，不是模擬駕駛，，是需要模擬筆試。。。，，他們給的光盤，，是windows程式。。
<tusooa> namoamitafo:
<tusooa> 打错了
<tusooa> ● ddate +%.
<tusooa> Hail Eris, Hack Linux!
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 而且我不希望模擬駕駛，那是對自己和別人不負責任
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 要op的?
<cfy__> 大家怎么用google的?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我只知道一点，所有圈可由基本圈组成
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 基本圈就是随便找一棵生成树，任意链接一条非树边形成的圈
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我不从图论解释, 这东西我所知甚少
<tusooa> namoamitafo: 是的，问ChanServ要
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么注册的
<tusooa> MaskRay: /msg ChanServ
 * MeaCulpa 就不明白了，一个iTunes能毁掉我300G硬盘
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 谁让你用苹果的东西的
<houge_langley> MeaCulpa: 怎么毁掉的？
<alpha080> Nothing in /lib/modules/kernel, why? I did " make modules_install" when I make my kernel.
<cfy__> 怎么用google啊......
<adam8157> alpha080: 那个目录是客人呢来的版本号, 例如/lib/modules/3.0.0-1-amd64
<adam8157> cfy__: www.google.com
<cfy__> adam8157: 根本打不开...
<adam8157> cfy__: 不是吧
<alpha080> I see, my real directory is 3.0.0-gentoo, but nothing there.
<alpha080> No *.o, no *.co.
<cfy__> adam8157: 我要哭了....勉强能打开gg.eeload.com
<adam8157> cfy__: 网速问题还是?
<adam8157> alpha080: 意味着你都是选的[*], 没有模块的?
<cfy__> adam8157: 网络问题吧,我在用别人的网...估计是....dns问题...
<adam8157> cfy__: 全google.com挂proxy无障碍的, 路过
<cfy__> adam8157: T_T
<cfy__> adam8157: 我也要搞proxy...
 * MeaCulpa 同步的时候卡死，一重启硬盘没了，我还以为是分配表坏了，搞了半天，回不来了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 回不來了是？
<MeaCulpa> 还有2x G  A 片来不及刻盘呢
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 数据都丢了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 啊？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那怎麼辦？
<MeaCulpa> 不怎么办，没了就没了
<cfy__> moriramar: 重下呗.....
<MeaCulpa> linux所有分区和windows 主分区没了...
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: mldonkey的hash我掉了...积攒了8年多的人品啊
<MaskRay> alpha080: /lib/modules/3.0*
<cfy__> MeaCulpa: 好nb的软件.........只有全备份能避免么....
<MaskRay> adam8157: 那个 scsi_wait_scan.ko 得打补丁才能去掉吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy__: 大概吧...
<cfy__> MaskRay: haskell有指针么?
<adam8157> MaskRay: 没注意...
<alpha080> I can cd this directory, but ls -al tell noting there.
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 用什么备份？
<cfy__> MaskRay: 没有的话,如何写那些数据结构呢?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 有指向可变内存的只读指针。具体问 moriramar 吧
<cfy__> MaskRay:  那,树的时候,如何向上呢?
<alpha080> I choose modules like as some drivers, etc.
<MaskRay> cfy__: 有函数式的一套，zipper
<cfy__> MaskRay: 递归写?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 啊？指向可變內存的只讀指針是什麼？
<MaskRay> cfy__: 我的 bf 解释器就是用 zipper 的
<cfy__> MaskRay: 不懂....
<cfy__> 指向可变内存的只读指针....
<MaskRay> moriramar: IORef STRef Ptr 这类不就是，本身是 immutable 的，但指向的东西
<moriramar> 哦，我知道了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Tarjan求SCC返回SCC的顺序是拓扑逆序么?
<moriramar> 我的媽呀……我語文要重新學了……現在不會說話也看不懂人家說話了……
<MaskRay> cfy__: 简单的说就是 两个列表，left 和 right
<ofan> 谁用2.39  有没有经常遇到"CPU1 not responding"错误的?
<alpha080> I create / & /boot & /usr & /var
<MaskRay> cfy__: (cons y ys) (cons x xs)
<alpha080> By fdisk
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你在说lisp?
<caleb-> ofan: 2.6.39?
<ofan> 是
<caleb-> ofan: 没遇过, 2.6.39~2.6.39.3
 * caleb- 编 2.6.39.4 ing
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我直接看看别人的red black tree实现好了
<caleb-> 3.0 不知为毛和 vbox 4.1.0 相冲
<MaskRay> cfy__: x 是当前位置，xs 是右边的列表，(cons y ys) 是左边的列表（但是 reverse 了）。   完整的列表用 (list (reverse (cons y ys)) (cons x xs)) 表示
<caleb-> google 有个家伙和我一样，但没解法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: cfy__ CLRS的rbt是错误的
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...tar
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 错误的?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 我不懂 lisp，大致是这个意思
<cfy__> MaskRay: so?如何往上呢?
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 有bug
<cfy__> MaskRay: reverse?我想想
<MaskRay> cfy__: 比如要把当前指针右移（即指向x的下一个位置）
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 你参照linux内核的rbt
<namoamitafo> cfy__: CLRS要找新的英文版的
<namoamitafo> cfy__: 我们那种有严重bug的
<MaskRay> cfy__: 把列表变成这样 (list (reverse (cons x (cons y ys))) xs)
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哦....我好像知道一点了
<cfy__> namoamitafo: 算了...随便看看....看完还要看别的书...
<MaskRay> cfy__: 同理，左移就是 (list (reverse ys) (cons y (cons x xs)))
<ofan> namoamitafo: 什么bug? 是说第二版中文版?
<namoamitafo> ofan: 对
<namoamitafo> ofan: 中文第二版第一次印刷
<ofan> namoamitafo: 英文版呢?
<namoamitafo> ofan: 国外修正了的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，rbt 实现得很糟糕
<namoamitafo> ofan: 国外在后续版本中修正了
<namoamitafo> ofan: 后续印刷
<ofan> 奥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 普通情况下treap能完成大多数任务吧
<MaskRay> cfy__: 这是列表的，扩展可以得到树的处理方法。当初我选择 xmonad 就是因为被这个数据结构吸引的，所以 xmonad 的多窗口效率极高
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我来看看别人的 b tree实现
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我就是被 zipper 吸引而用 xmonad 学 haskell 的……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 很简单的理由吧
<ofan> MaskRay: zipper?
<moriramar> MaskRay: Zipper 不就是兩個鏈表相互處理嗎？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過腦子靈的話會用出很多一般人想不到的點，這點和其它很多特性一樣。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 可以扩展到树，xmonad 用的就是 zipper
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯。
<MaskRay> ofan: 嗯，zipper
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: tarjan scc是不是按照scc的拓扑逆序弹出的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是确定的结论?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求出处
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你还没学haskell,就知道zipper了?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 千真万确
<MaskRay> cfy__: 这个是妥协的办法，和 lisp 中的 list 类似，取 car 是容易的，但定位是困难的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那说明做2-SAT的时候可以少掉一次拓扑?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 和ZMZ讨论2-SAT的时候忽然发现DFS两次的那种做法是按照拓扑逆序输出的(CLRS有证明), 我随口说了句, 然后发现Tarjan好像也是.
<cfy__> MaskRay: lisp里面貌似是递归, 然后传递parent node
<tfdetang> join /#ubuntu-cn
<sikao_lfs> 5555555，太激动了。经过努力，google对我来讲终于不悲剧了。
<cfy__> 怎么作到的?
<sikao_lfs> 百度见鬼去吧
<sikao_lfs> 简单的讲就是google看翻墙的。开始都没注意.那个autoproxy火狐插件的gfwlist居然没把google加入
<sikao_lfs> 简单的讲就是看翻墙的google。开始都没注意.那个autoproxy火狐插件的gfwlist居然没把google加入
<cfy__> o
<euroford> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=340562
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - GB18030中，所有带拼音的汉字列表，希望能对做拼音输入法的朋友有所帮助
<euroford> 小K的反应还挺快的，表扬一下
<moriramar> euroford: 你做的拼音表？
<euroford> 是啊
<moriramar> euroford: 天呀，你怎麼弄的？
<euroford> 当然这个不是主业
<moriramar> 太強了些也……
<euroford> 买了一本《汉语大字典》
<euroford> 一套（9本），一千多
<tusooa> .
<moriramar> 我表示我放棄了，Firefox 5 和 amule 的關聯設定不好了。
<moriramar> euroford: 漢語大字典不會是50年代國內組織編輯的那個吧？
<euroford> 70年代的产物吧
<euroford> 50年代的那个是《新华字典》
<moriramar> euroford: 我記不太清了，不過王力老師的《古代漢語》中有提到過，說那個當中錯誤不少。
<euroford> 这个《汉语大字典》收录了7W多汉字
<moriramar> euroford: 對的，就是那個，70000多的那個。
<euroford> 错误是不可避免的，只有不断改进才行
<moriramar> euroford: 所以你那個的勘誤工作也會很……
<euroford> 只要字典更新了，我就会同步的
<moriramar> euroford: 話說回來，我之前到是有試着做過上古音的，不過沒那個毅力……
<moriramar> euroford: 真強！
<euroford> 一般一般，我也就是学习一下
<tusooa> wikipedia
<moriramar> 我受不了了，怎麼搞 Firefox 5 都和 Amule 搞不上。
<moriramar> tusooa: 什麼意思？
<moriramar> euroford: 你搞了多久？
<tusooa> moriramar: wikipedia,协作编辑，更适合勘误
<tusooa> moriramar: 可以不停的改正。
<tusooa> moriramar: 也不用花那1000了
<euroford> 难道你想给我发工资了？
<moriramar> tusooa: 哦。前面都對，至於不用1000那是不可能的。GB18030的字不查那些工具是不可能知道的。
<moriramar> tusooa: 說不定因為要不少人買結果花了上萬呢。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 你恋物狂吗？ 搞 firefox。 knownbad 至少还搞假人， 还有个人形
<moriramar> snugglecat: ……你想到什麼地方去了？
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你思想太龌龊了。
<snugglecat> moriramar, :)
<moriramar> snugglecat: 再說我是讓 firefox 和 amule 搞，幾時我要搞 firefox 了？
<snugglecat> 怎麼搞 Firefox 5 都和 Amule 搞不上
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 什么恋物？
<snugglecat> moriramar, 好吧， 别管我了， 你讨论你的吧。 我只是低级当有趣
<moriramar> knownbad: snugglecat 說你戀物搞假人。
<knownbad> 你自恋吧？
<moriramar> snugglecat: ……啊……我沒說低級……
<snugglecat> 我只是低俗当有趣
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我表示你玩得不夠低級……
<snugglecat> moriramar, 没事啦， 别让我影响你， 你讨论你的吧。 刚买完烟， 插一句而已
<moriramar> snugglecat: 另外更正你一下，搞 Firefox 是人獸，不是戀物。
<snugglecat> :)
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你看有討論嗎？
<snugglecat> 好啦。
<snugglecat> 你不是讨论 firefox 吗。 我不知道， 我刚回来， 刚看的
<knownbad> 就硅胶娃娃吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你该让你老婆快点过来美国啦
<moriramar> snugglecat: 就是沒人討論呀……所以我也蛋疼呀！！！
<moriramar> snugglecat: 和你談談戀物吧……
<snugglecat> knownbad, 不是有家属配额的吗
<snugglecat> moriramar, 不了， 吹下水， 还得折腾我那 cms
<knownbad> 得延些时候。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 什么范围啊。 父母， 配偶， 儿子。 吗， 再远就不行了吧。 还是只有数量， 不规定亲疏
<snugglecat> 表弟，表妹， 啥的应该不行的吧
<knownbad> ？
<snugglecat> 亲属配额啊， 什么范围。 数量还是亲疏。
<knownbad> 往上和往下一辈分。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 妻子也算吧
<knownbad> 其他得要配额。
<knownbad> 那废话。
<snugglecat> 往上和往下就不包括妻子啊
<knownbad> 成年的子女也得等等。
<snugglecat> 妻子是你长辈？
<knownbad> 没妻子哪来的上下啊？
<snugglecat> .......
<knownbad> 你没跟你老婆上下吗？
<knownbad> 那儿子怎么来的？
<moriramar> snugglecat: 你不是吹下水搞CMS嗎？？？？
<snugglecat> 好吧， 我钻牛角尖了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 是啊
<snugglecat> php生成一个文本， 然后用javascript来填充， 这个想法不好
<snugglecat> 引号是个问题
<snugglecat> 变成了 xx.innerHTML = '<div>this's a test</div>'
<snugglecat> 酱紫javascript就有问题了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 有好的方法不
<snugglecat> 依然用 php 从数据库读内容， javascript 填充网页， 怎么解决 引号的问题。
<moriramar> 用轉義呢？有沒有類似''變成'的規則？
<snugglecat> 我也想过酱紫的做法， 但得重复处理 文本， 效率有点差。 不过貌似这个是唯一方法了
<jyfl987> hehe
<moriramar> 明顯這樣最好，其它辦法就是用什麼雙引號和單引號分開用之類的，那個就不知道了。
<snugglecat> 用php直接写， 倒是非常直观。 但我用 javascript 为了简单。 方便还是效率呢
<moriramar> snugglecat: 話說回來你為什麼不直接讓php直接放進去呢？
<snugglecat> 如果用 php 直接写的话， 必须显式地在 html 模版中写php。 我尽量一个模版尽量少的 php 语句。 模版就一个排版框架。 用 javascript在外部填充内容
<snugglecat> 这样子， 模版看起来简介。 只有最后两行是Php语句。 而且都是一样的
<snugglecat> 简洁
<moriramar> 我對PHP不了解，能不能先把那些功能做成函數，再在那個地方調用函數输出？
<jyfl987> gdm的session 在哪里添加来着
<snugglecat> 别人用的时候, 版面设计， 就专心做版面设计，不考虑 php 的处理
<snugglecat> jyfl987, arch 有说
<snugglecat> jyfl987, /usr/share/xsessions/ <== 你是说这个吗
<jyfl987> snugglecat: 不是 我以前记得编辑过 是 gdm自己维护的一个目录 忘记在哪里了
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 啥用途的
<snugglecat> moriramar, 酱紫还是得在块中显示写php语句呢。 如果用 javascript 的话， 只要指定一个id， 然后用一个 rule 文件来写配置。
<snugglecat> 目的就是在外部填充内容。 版面为版面。 内容生成为另一个
<moriramar> snugglecat: 那你不是還有那個轉義問題嗎？所以你自己看吧……
<snugglecat> 是啊 。 谢了， 我自己在考虑下。 看看有什么好的办法
<moriramar> jyfl987: /var/run/gdm?
<snugglecat> 我去折腾了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 这个是运行时目录呢
<moriramar> jyfl987: /var/cache/gdm?
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你說是 gdm 自己維護的，我只能想到 /var 中的了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你那个都是登录后的事了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 原来在 /usr/share/xsessions下有
<jyfl987> http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en#sessionconfig  这里有介绍
<^k^> ⇪ title: Configuration
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哦……
<gebjgd> 松鼠没来阿
<knownbad> 不知
<knownbad> 他近来经血失调
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚才又去开了一圈
<knownbad> 买车了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最高开了70kmh
<gebjgd> knownbad, 学车呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 八成他是去打工了
<knownbad> 要常开才上手。
<knownbad> 其实开车不难，停车难。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没觉得
<knownbad> 好大的口气。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 换档难
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你开的是自动档把
<kingswim> 有人没,
<gebjgd> kingswim, 没认
<kingswim> :-D
<knownbad> 去买了午餐。
<knownbad> 我开手排。
<knownbad> 但如换了车就会买自排的了。  老婆快来了。
<kevin_> 求翻墙
<knownbad> snugglecat: 反情报头子
<kevin_> 反情报头子???????
<knownbad> 听说
<kevin_> 这有岐义,反情报头子仍是干情报的
<knownbad> 要不你以为我说了干嘛？
<knownbad> 我以前也不知道台湾校园里有情报组织呢。
<kevin_> 台湾....十大高手
<knownbad> 以前觉得民主的幻觉破灭。
<kevin_> 幻觉总会破灭
<kevin_> pidgin 的gtalk 为什么老进不去?
<kevin_>  You must be invited to this room........总是这句hua
<moriramar> kevin_: 你加了什麼聊天室了嗎？
<kevin_> moriramar:是想加,然后么人说只要加他好友就行了,让后room进了,一个人没有,一发言就这句话
<moriramar> kevin_: 那就是那個聊天室被設置成這樣了。
<moriramar> kevin_: 你加好友可能還沒通過審核之類的。
<moriramar> kevin_: 這個功能和 Pidgin 沒太大關係吧，過些時間再看看？
<kevin_> moriramar:  IRC 与gtalk不一样,发现好多算是协议吧
<moriramar> kevin_: 呃，沒看懂這句話什麼意思。
<kevin_> moriramar: 嗯,我想说pidgin支持很多协议来着
<moriramar> kevin_: 是。
<moriramar> 我暈，1080p的化物語1集1G……為什麼沒有720p的Code Geass呀！！！！
<kevin_> 我160G硬盘,下了几个mit课程就没戏,现在的资料真占空间,要推进视频压缩技术
<tfdetang> 现在硬盘都TB了，我觉得需要推进的是你的硬盘容量啊
<knownbad> gtalk 和 jabber 而不是和 irc.
<euroford> 南嘸啊弥陀佛
<euroford> namoamitofo
<euroford> 各位，南嘸啊弥陀佛 是这么写的吗？
<euroford> 喃嘸阿彌陀佛
<euroford> 每次都让我DIY啊
<euroford> http://www.eastweek.com.hk/index.php?aid=2329
<^k^> ⇪ title: Eastweek.com.hk 東周網【東周刊官方網站】 - 玄機 - 玄緣學院 - 唸佛成佛 阿彌陀佛
<euroford> 这个小K都知道，厉害啊
<euroford> 其實「喃嘸阿彌陀佛」這句經文分為三組，即「喃嘸」、「阿彌陀」及「佛」三個詞語
<euroford> 據佛經記載，阿彌陀佛本是妙喜國國王，他未出家前已經很喜歡聽佛經，最後他決定潛心修佛，於是出家為僧，法號法藏比丘。法藏比丘眼見世上人間眾生受苦，故認為人世是一個污穢之地，苦海無邊，惟有到西方極樂世界，才能得到安樂的生活。
<euroford> 「喃嘸」即是歸命、信順及皈依的意思，亦即絕無疑心地相信，希望阿彌陀佛能夠救度。「阿彌陀」則是無量的意思，「佛」即是覺者，既是自己覺悟，就是要使他人覺悟。
<knownbad> 唵嘛呢叭咪吽
<euroford> knownbad: 你使用拼音输入法输入的吗？
<knownbad> 不是，wikipedia copy/paste。
<euroford> 这些音，都不是汉语拼音能输入的
<kevin_> 南無阿彌陀佛
<kevin_> 我用繁體打
<kevin_> 實在不行自己造
<^k^>  06:11
<snugglecat> knownbad, 兴起了学佛的风潮了???
<knownbad> 施主放什么屁？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在美国是不是没车也得有驾照
<knownbad> 没，弄个ID就可以了。
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 好吧。 昨晚躺在床上， 思考着我那问题怎么解决， 结果睡着了。 现在去忙了
<knownbad> 但多数的商家假定每个人都有。
<knownbad> adios.
<snugglecat> 啥事 adios
<knownbad> goodbye。
<snugglecat> 好吧 goodbye
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FTNkvi7Nh4&feature=topvideos_music
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍟ 
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你以为这里的人都住美国吗。 发 youtube 的视频
<ineed> ^k^: is there
<^k^> ineed, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<ineed> Youtube?
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 05 日 星期五 07:36:22
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-05
<gplfeng> 早
<metbsd> 有个无线网络的问题想请教各位大侠
<metbsd> 无线AP，是不是当无线hub用，本身是没有Ip的？
<knownbad> 可有可无。
<knownbad> 但通常有，用来管理。
<knownbad> ap 一样有安全加密。
<metbsd> when i use an AP, the AP clients MUST be on same network as router that's connected to the AP?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<snugglecat> php 本身的 code style 都不统一啊， 有 xx_yy, 有 xxYY
<sikao_lfs1> ssh -qTfnN -D 7070    请问这个域名是远端解析吗？
<sikao_lfs1> ssh -qTfnN -D 7070    做代理翻墙，             这种方法是远端域名解析吗？如果说是远端域名解析，那它使用的域名服务器是哪个？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<sikao_lfs1> network.proxy.socks_remote_dns  我已经设置为true了，应该是远端解析。但是还是有点不明白它使用的是那个域名服务器
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: dns还是用的原来的
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 只是发dns的包也先走代理
<Kandu> MaskRay: 弄好退格了
<MeaCulpa> dns 信息里有你本机信息...真的想做你的，dns会暴露你的...
<sikao_lfs1> 啊？这不没有用吗？我感觉好像国内的污染了所有的udp 53的包
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个是软盘形式的，可以在没操作系统的 pc 上运行？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，或者直接 dd 進硬碟也行
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs1: 对于国内的污染还是有用的
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 这。。。。。。太遗憾了。我们自动使用的还是国内污染过的dns啊
<Kandu> MaskRay: 如果你不怕丟分區表
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: dns 走代理就不要紧了吧
<sikao_lfs1> MeaCulpa: 有没有什么东西自动测试到国外那些公开的dns服务器网速,想找个最近的dns.
<snugglecat> pacman 不支持通配符的吗
<snugglecat> pacman -R kde* 不行的吗
<snugglecat> 要怎么做
<MaskRay> Kandu: 原来后面那些 ^@ 是不能删的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 後面的空行?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不明白
<MaskRay> Kandu: npbfi.img 末尾填充用的 ^@
<MaskRay> sikao_lfs1: 找到列表，用 shell utilities 处理一下
<Kandu> MaskRay: 那是整個 img 真正有用的只是頭上一部分
<Kandu> MaskRay: 拿 npbfi.asm 編譯出來的那些
<sikao_lfs1> MaskRay: 恩，我努力试试，按理应该是简单的活。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 覺得得去宣傳下 nasmplus, 減少編碼量的效果還可以
<MaskRay> sed '/[0-9]/!d' | xargs -i -n1 sh -c 'dig @{} yahoo.com | grep -q yahoo\\.com\\. || echo unusable: {}' 过滤无效列表
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 丫不理我，咒你的gentoo被audit发现
<MaskRay> Kandu: 末尾填充用的 ^@ 删掉不要紧吧
<debianer> 各位，听说能装debian 的手机，是不是这个 http://mobi.younet.com/files/22/22216.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 诺基亚 N900 手机_报价_论坛_宝典 - 手机大全 - 友人网
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不要緊，頭 400H 在就好
<debianer> 操作系统似乎写着 操作系统：Maemo 5，而不是debian阿
<iGnome> roylez: 你也咒人。 nnnnd
<iGnome> 可怜的 MeaCulpa
<iGnome> MaskRay: 那么长的，带转义的。。不如来pl。
<roylez> iGnome: 拜神
<iGnome> 好。支持你去欺负 MeaCulpa
<MaskRay> iGnome: 一行一个，所以 perl 还行，多了就讨厌了
<roylez> iGnome: .....
<MaskRay> iGnome: 比如一次处理三行
<roylez> iGnome: 神赐力量与我吧...
<iGnome> MaskRay: 处理多行，那是pl的强项嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 那厮200斤，打不动
<iGnome> roylez: 给你闪电，去劈下 MeaCulpa
 * roylez cast chain lightening on MeaCulpa 
<iGnome> 电击
<iGnome> 真200斤？
<iGnome> MaskRay: pl的m/s，随时切换单行多行的。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 把三行组合起来就麻烦
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你还是没理解pl嘛。不需要合并，分割的。
<iGnome> 都是$_里面。
<iGnome> 想多行处理，带一个m就是了
<MaskRay> iGnome: 简单的说，输入中每三行为一个单元，执行某个操作
<iGnome> 你要分行？
<iGnome> ($x,$y,$z)=读入就是
<MaskRay> 这样就不如 xargs 了
<iGnome> @ 那不说了。白说。
<iGnome> 那天，你入门了。再说。
 * iGnome 也是只看过入门的html。就够用了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> iGnome: 我也看了那入门的东西，没用啊
<iGnome> 。你不是半半的，也会嘛
<MaskRay> 曾经看完 learning intermediate mastering 的，现在都忘了
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你真200斤？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 干嘛？
<iGnome> MaskRay: 你看错了。要看简单的html入门教程
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 确认下
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也是無限接近200斤，，不過醫生說了只要是我骨頭重，，很鬱悶。。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你不就是jyf的化身嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也是無限接近200斤，，不過醫生說了主要是我骨頭重，，很鬱悶。。
<iGnome> 都是肥的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 靠，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 将你熬汤
 * MeaCulpa 长的，带xargs的，显然应该awk + system(), 只是awk的转义蛋疼了
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 骨头不错
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ...
<iGnome> 落后的MeaCulpa:
<iGnome> 确认体重先
<snugglecat> arch 的 qt 千苍百孔啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ee上次你發的符號，，我全部都能識別，，。。對了。那些三個字組合的拼音怎麼打？？
<roylez> snugglecat: 千苍应该是2千孔
<snugglecat> 使用 qt 的 style， 一打开文件对话框， 就崩溃
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 不可能吧。我的招财进宝。我自己这都显示不了了的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..QT的我貌似安裝了 VLC vidalia(這個用不了，沒有橋)
<snugglecat> 如果qt中设置 gtk+ style 则没问题
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 可是我這裏能夠顯示。。
<iGnome> 你截图
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我用 tsock smplayer。来听美国之音
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ..你再發一次，，我截圖，，我沒有保留log的習慣。。
 * MeaCulpa 曾经200斤的时候还很轻盈
<iGnome> 󰀍
<iGnome> 𠁆𠈌
<iGnome> 第一行
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我用 gmlive看電視
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 超了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 等等
<iGnome> 天
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 發完沒，。，我要截圖了，，
<iGnome> 。。发了啊。第一行
<iGnome> 估计是显示一万。 lol
<Evanescence> this is a test, italic, bold, underline
<iGnome> 字体对不上的。
<Evanescence> test underline
<iGnome> 以前的版本，带的字体，，，，才显示的。 CyrusYzGTt
<Kandu> iGnome: utf-8 有沒有下劃線修飾的？
<iGnome> .. 字体不管这些吧
<Kandu> iGnome: 那菊花怎麼來的
<iGnome> 那些就几个特殊的字符
<freeayu> 一般来说用什么虚似机，在linux上
<freeayu> 用virtualbox?
<iGnome> 不知道怎么规定的。
<freeayu> or qemu?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 可以了 http://imagebin.org/166470
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我不會撕邊效果。。。
<Kandu> iGnome: 哦，那用特殊字符給個下劃線,有沒有呢
<iGnome> 是嘛。第一个，没显示
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯嗯，，可是，你前天的全部能顯示
<iGnome> Kandu: 没见过。只知道2个字符。
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 第一个就是招财进宝。
<iGnome> 我在inkscape里面，上次啥字体，显示了。但是忘记字体名了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...額，，看來，，，我還要在加多1G字體進去
<iGnome> 那是自定义区的字符，和字体大小无关。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,好吧，，我等 unicode出新的字形再說，，現在都有 CJK-D系列的
<iGnome> 园体不带这字符。估计是楷体带的。ukai
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ,,可是我安裝 uming和 ukai 了。。
<iGnome> 要吧ukai放到sans的第一位置。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這樣不好，，ukai不太適合簡體的某些字形。。
<iGnome> 是啊。园体适合所有的字形。 lol
<iGnome> 笔划间距，都很清晰
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<Naked89> kubuntu11.04 上网本界面好蛋痛
<MaskRay> awk 太让人失望了
<fishbones> 大家好，问一个问题 我用的系统是ubuntu11.04 gnome2 每次打开程序的时候窗口和左边屏幕边有间隙。。。有哪位大侠遇到过类似的问题吗？
<fishbones> 图片在这个页面：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=340540
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 诡异的问题，窗口与屏幕左边有间隙
<fishbones> 。。。额 你看过了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我對很多東西都失望了。一開始的設計目標和後來的偏移太遠。先天不足，越補越亂
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<iGnome> XwinX: 有空了啊。
<iGnome> XwinX: 听说你好热心的，帮忙别人安排住宿？
<adam8157> iGnome: 呀, 小e今天来了
<adam8157> XwinX: 帮微菜找房呢?
<iGnome> adam8157: 额。没大没小的。
<adam8157> iGnome: 这样亲切
<iGnome> 谁的马甲啊。
<XwinX> adam8157: 还没找到啊
<iGnome> 老实说
<XwinX> iGnome: 郁闷
<iGnome> XwinX: 微菜可是搞传销的。你会被传染的。
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> iGnome: 什么马甲, 又把我忘了么, 神?
<iGnome> adam8157: ..
<iGnome> 斗篷呢？最近不出来
<XwinX> lerosua:
<XwinX> iGnome: 不是在嘛
<adam8157> XwinX: 你们要在哪里租啊?
<XwinX> adam8157: 地球
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> 。。 lerosua
<iGnome> 估计是霍营。那烂地方。斗篷说的。
<XwinX> adam8157: 微菜说要离中关村近, 但那里的房子太贵
<iGnome> 幸好我上次过去，没去。
<adam8157> XwinX: 看到离保福寺不远的, 一间的, 适合8月底入住的, 跟我说..
<snugglecat> heshang buzai ma
<adam8157> iGnome: 你连霍营都知道...
<iGnome> 微菜就一小孩子。不懂价格的。
<XwinX> adam8157: 一间是啥意思?
<XwinX> adam8157: 就一个房间?
<adam8157> XwinX: 我自己, 就住一间, 合租没问题
<iGnome> 就一卫生间得了
<snugglecat> 和尚不在吗
<XwinX> adam8157: 多少钱?
<snugglecat> 谁用 arch 的
<adam8157> 1500-2000?
<XwinX> adam8157: 微菜要求有空调
<iGnome> 。
<snugglecat> 我怎么查看我装了啥 kde 啊
<adam8157> XwinX: 都快凉快下来了...
 * XwinX 用arch
<roylez> palomino|working: 是你干的吗？破马  http://jandan.net/2011/08/04/biggest-hack-in-history.html
<iGnome> 他还要求有美女同住吧。 XwinX
<snugglecat> 有一些 kde 垃圾没清除干净啊
<XwinX> adam8157: 不是我要求的啊
<snugglecat> XwinX, 我怎么看我机器装了啥与 kde 有关的东西
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯, 他自带美女
<iGnome> snugglecat: 清楚qt底层库就是嘛。
<iGnome> XwinX: 额。。。
<adam8157>  要开会了, 一会儿回来
<metbsd> 谁有美女让我用一下
<iGnome> 难怪要面子。要好房子，好地段
<XwinX> snugglecat: pacman -Rcs qt
<snugglecat> XwinX, 我已经 pacman -R kde-workspace 啥的，具体名字忘了。 但还有 /usr/lib/kde4啊
<metbsd> 还要好身段
<iGnome> lol
<snugglecat> XwinX, 我不要删除 qt， 只kde
<iGnome> 好不好，要照片才知道。 metbsd
<snugglecat> 我先的看一下还有啥 kde 有关的没清楚
<XwinX> adam8157: 你那房了怎么样? 要不我让微菜和你一起合租, 我再另外找房子
<metbsd> 照片都不知道，开着灯扒了衣服才知道
<iGnome> metbsd: 超。这样你会被微菜骂的
<XwinX> snugglecat:你是想把 kde 删了吗? 还是只是看看有多少kde的包?
<iGnome> 胆子太大了
<snugglecat> XwinX, 对。
<metbsd> 谁是微菜？
<snugglecat> XwinX, 该死的kde 还有垃圾在
<XwinX> snugglecat: pacman -Q | grep kde
<iGnome> 装
<metbsd> 真不知道
<snugglecat> XwinX, 谢谢
<Naked89> kde有没有什么 好看的主题
 * snugglecat 亲亲 XwinX 
<XwinX> snugglecat: 如果你有 /usr/lib/kde4
<snugglecat> XwinX, 有
<XwinX> snugglecat: 可以  pacman -Qo /usr/lib/kde4/xxx
<snugglecat> 就是那个碍眼
<XwinX> snugglecat: 看看是哪个包的
<snugglecat> 哦
<iGnome> 看来 snugglecat 不太聪明。这样的事情，还要领导指挥。
<iGnome> XwinX 可是领导呢。时间宝贵。
<XwinX> adam8157: 能发张你房子的照片吗? 我发给微菜?
<snugglecat> iGnome, 我从来没说我聪明
<snugglecat> alpha080, 亲家好
<iGnome> 亲家 @@
<alpha080> ...
<XwinX> snugglecat: 你有女儿?
<metbsd> 谁TMD叫微菜
<XwinX> metbsd: microcai
<iGnome> 估计微菜最近不会来irc。
<metbsd> 他是女的？
<snugglecat> XwinX, 我有儿子， 他有女儿。 我预定了他的女儿了
<XwinX> snugglecat: 帮我儿子也定一个吧
<iGnome> alpha080: 女儿，多大了
<snugglecat> alpha080, 你闺女今天睡的好吗
<Naked89> 呃，我还单身！！！！！！！！！
<iGnome> 我已经定了 roylez 和 MeaCulpa 的女儿。
<snugglecat> XwinX, 你让 alpha080 他再生一个吧。 现在被我预定了
<iGnome> 额， MeaCulpa的是男孩。
<alpha080> 24M
<roylez> iGnome: MeaCulpa 家里只有一个肥小子
<roylez> iGnome: 你娃重口
<iGnome> 恩。搞错了
<iGnome> 超
<iGnome> 那就只定你的算了。 roylez
<snugglecat> 奶奶的， gtk-qt还依赖kde 啊
<iGnome> .. 反了吧。
<iGnome> 还有谁有女儿的
<iGnome> 统统交出来
<snugglecat> 艾
<snugglecat> 该死的 gtk-qt-engines
<alpha080> 奶粉又涨价了。。。
<alpha080> 162->185->213。。。
<iGnome> alpha080: 这不用担心。先定了。我儿子来帮你养。
<lainme> alpha080: 自己饲养家畜。。
<alpha080> 闺女在给我剥提子，嘿嘿
<iGnome> lainme: ...
<iGnome> alpha080: 定不定啊
<lainme> iGnome: 以前人不都这样嘛
<lainme> iGnome: 天然，不怕添加剂
<alpha080> 你儿子会啥？
<iGnome> lainme: 养一堆的牛？别人还不喝，一定适合了带添加剂口味的奶粉。
<iGnome> alpha080: 会打游戏。
<iGnome> 最会说了。
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我儿子在玩沙子
<alpha080> 没地方养。。没草喂
<iGnome> 班上的女同学，都要嫁他的。
<iGnome> 定不
<alpha080> 不要，我怕杨教授
<snugglecat> alpha080, 干嘛， 你的女儿已经定好做我的媳妇了。
<snugglecat> alpha080, 干嘛， 你的女儿已经定好做我的儿媳妇了。
<snugglecat> 不好意思
<alpha080> 去，谁跟你定了。
<iGnome> snugglecat: 你居然。。。胡说。。居心不良啊。
<snugglecat> iGnome, 怎么
<snugglecat> alpha080, 我们可说好的哇
<iGnome> 北方人。媳妇就是lp。
<iGnome> 儿媳妇是不同意思。
<snugglecat> iGnome, 儿媳妇， 说错了
<iGnome> 南方的，只有媳妇。单一的意思。
<snugglecat> iGnome, 我们已经定好了亲家
<alpha080> 你先在北京二环给我闺女买套房子，我就考虑考虑
<iGnome> 别人都跟你说。去。 lol
<iGnome> alpha080: 支持。
<snugglecat> alpha080, 等我儿子大了， 你跟我儿子说
<iGnome> 这条件好
<iGnome> 2环现在多少钱/米
<snugglecat> alpha080, 关我啥事。 我只负责定亲家。 以后跟我儿子说
<alpha080> 车子就不要宝马了
<alpha080> 大奔好了
<iGnome> alpha080: 你把女儿当金疙瘩养的吧。
<iGnome> 估计全身都是9999金的，也不值这房子和车子？
<iGnome> 几斤了？
<iGnome> 算算
<lerosua> 这里要成育儿频道了...
<iGnome> 按工艺金价格算
<snugglecat> lerosua, 不是， 娃娃亲频道
<iGnome> 额。9百万
<snugglecat> lerosua, 幼儿相亲
<iGnome> ● c 300*1000*30
<iGnome> 9000000
<alpha080> 我闺女现在就会给爸妈掰水果，喂我了，当然值
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 今天好热闹啊
<lerosua> 谈起儿女，老男人也成了大妈。多神奇的世界啊
<iGnome> snugglecat: 得了。你撤退吧。超过你的身家了。
<iGnome> lerosua: 你的女儿，我也定了。
<lerosua> iGnome: 万一是儿子呢
<snugglecat> iGnome, 啥。 我用刀子i捍卫
<lerosua> iGnome: 你支持你儿子搞基吗
<iGnome> lerosua: 看肚子啊。一看就知道了
<lerosua> iGnome: 我就生个儿子，然后让他搞你儿子
<alpha080> 圆的尖的？
<iGnome> 我儿子思维很清楚的，一看是儿子，一脚踹开。
<debianer> 别谈这些
<iGnome> alpha080: 还有上下位置。
<debianer> 小心被计生委抓超生！
<iGnome> lerosua: 你那如果是儿子，能打赢不。
<alpha080> 恩哼，一看就是过来人
<snugglecat> debianer, 谈什么呢， 给个好的题目。 技术啥的
<debianer> 就谈谈怎么给我做江恩六方图的矢量图
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网速如何？
<snugglecat> debianer, 啥是江恩六方图
<snugglecat> 股票的???
<snugglecat> 用啥做, svg???
<snugglecat> 还是程序绘图的api???
<debianer> snugglecat: 你会做svg矢量图吗
<lerosua> iGnome: 那就从小送去练武
<XwinX> 我会看 svg 图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 马马虎虎
<snugglecat> debianer, 先告诉我啥是江恩六方图。 我会用 qt4 的绘图。 应该有保存 svg 的。 你想直接写 svg 的 xml 文件？？？
<XwinX> lerosua: 嗯, 送去佛山
<snugglecat> debianer, 那个要折腾
<iGnome> lerosua: 说下肚子的形状。先判断下是不是小子。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 中美断网，走，吃饭去
<XwinX> lerosua: 去那个保之林
<lerosua> iGnome: 现在还没哩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lobby
<lerosua> XwinX: 佛山早就没了。现在哪还有这些，都是电影虚构的
<iGnome> 照一个侧影就可以。
<iGnome> lerosua: 你上次回家，不是就忙这个事情嘛。咋还没
<XwinX> lerosua: 那你就建一个嘛, 你不也姓huang 嘛
<lerosua> iGnome: 上次不说了
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 黄飞山。
<iGnome> 斗篷山。这个名字适合，有大侠风范。 XwinX
<debianer> snugglecat: 我发个江恩六方图给你看，很有规律的
<snugglecat> 好吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 大侠个屁
<iGnome> 额。为啥反对呢
<XwinX> iGnome: 一看这个鸟人就不像大侠
<XwinX> iGnome: 整个一大傻
<iGnome> 斗篷这名字，是我取的，有大侠的味道嘛。。。。
<iGnome> 原来斗篷和叉叉掐架了。。。
<lerosua> XwinX:  是不是想我砍你两刀
<XwinX> lerosua: 你砍啊,砍啊
<lerosua> XwinX: ...
 * iGnome 围观刀叉。
<snugglecat> debianer, 你没发啊
<snugglecat> 谁懂 php 的。 怎么在Php程序中设置 php 的配置
<iGnome> 完蛋了。我的高级打火机，今天要打2下才燃了。
<snugglecat> 例如我要改php的错误显示的开关， 应该怎么做
<maya> lol
<lerosua> iGnome: 准备装个新系统，你有啥推荐
<maya> 猫叔 你又有问题了
<XwinX> iGnome: 几毛钱买的?
<iGnome> lerosua: 不装rf了？
<lerosua> iGnome: 我自己的本子，装rf干嘛
<iGnome> XwinX: ... 6块多
<iGnome> lerosua: 你不以前是洗发水嘛。熟悉啥转啥
<lerosua> iGnome: 不，要革新，面对新世界啊
<lerosua> iGnome: arch都用了六年了
<iGnome> 。那 lfs。
<lerosua> iGnome: 应该是时候接触一下别的发行版
<iGnome> ub 10.04
<iGnome> 要不，只换下wm。尝试下？ 来 fvwm
<lerosua> iGnome: fvwm我早年用过啊
<lerosua> iGnome: ub10.04我也装过吧。
<lerosua> iGnome: 还是决定装 gentoo
<iGnome> 啊。得色。你机器很强吧。
<iGnome> 烤机适合
<lerosua> iGnome: 那倒不是，昨天清洁 了一下机器，焕发了第二春
<lerosua> iGnome: 打算升级一下内存
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 果然到了第二春的时代？
<iGnome> :D
<lerosua> :-)
<snugglecat> maya, 我有问题不是正常吗
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> 我神马时候换成maya了~
<maya> 终于摆脱那个1了
<snugglecat> 哦
<maya1> 占了你的1
<metbsd> 怎么清洁你的机器啊
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=340597
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<Evanescence> hi
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍣ 
<tusooa> iGnome: en,刚看到
<maya1> hi
<^k^> maya1, 好  ㍣ 
<tusooa> 从后边看，就是在前边了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你發水貼。。呃，，神水
<iGnome> ..
<tusooa> .
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 难道你就是那baby?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 不是，，..什麼baby,,我可沒有這個名字。。
<tusooa> WARNING: This is outdated, as it uses Net::IRC. POE::Component::IRC is recommended these days. If you ask someone for help with using Net::IRC, you will probably be told to switch to POE.
<tusooa> ...
<debianer> maya1: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%BD%AD%B6%F7%C1%F9%B7%BD&in=1042&cl=2&lm=-1&pn=0&rn=1&di=31702507815&ln=1977&fr=ala0&fmq=&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn0&-1&di31702507815&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.xm516.com%2Fuploads%2Fallimg%2F20101109%2F1_101109113356_1.GIF&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.xm516.com%2Fhtml%2Fchaogujishu%2Fjiangenlilun%2F2010%2F1109%2F9060.html&W679&H643
<debianer> maya1: 改名字做什么
<debianer> hi
<debianer> maya1: http://www.xm516.com/uploads/allimg/20101109/1_101109113356_1.GIF
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度图片搜索_江恩六方的搜索结果
<debianer> maya1: 看到了吗
<iGnome> 源里面有 net::irc
<maya1> debianer, 占了 maya 的名字
<CyrusYzGTt> cpan
<iGnome> poe好麻烦
<tusooa> iGnome: 是的，到现在也不会用
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 猫叔  你好有爱。。
<debianer> maya1: 你看到我给你的图吗
<maya1> debianer, 和尚可能会有兴趣。 看他总讨论算法。 你跟他说说
<maya1> 和尚没来
<CyrusYzGTt> 討厭百度的帖子，，整天搜索到的都是廣告
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<maya1> debianer, 矢量图应该没啥难度。 和尚现在没来
<debianer> maya1: 图你能看到吗
<jyfl987> 那个日本人怎么不来了
<debianer> maya1: 不要推给别人了，你能做就帮忙做一下吧，我真的很需要这东西阿
<adam8157> XwinX: 我住的倒是不错, 微菜过去也差不多, 但是我在西二旗, 微菜上班有点远吧
<maya1> debianer, 看到了。 我介绍你去跟那个 namo啥的。 有谁能叫他名字吗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个德国人怎么不在
<maya1> debianer, ....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 薇菜还在等通知 额
<debianer> maya1: 很多人会的，但都不帮我阿
<debianer> maya1: 还有一个日期的江恩四方图
<jyfl987> adam8157: 德国人隔几天来一次 那个日本人我好久没剪刀他了
<maya1> adam8157, 你说松鼠吗。 knownbad 气他了
<adam8157> maya1: g开头那个
<maya1> debianer, 这个关于算法的。我算法不大好。
<maya1> adam8157, 哦。 他家里来人了， 陪家人呢。 有可能送他家人回去吧。 前几天他说他父母快回去了
<maya1> adam8157, 只是我的猜测。
<maya1> 家里来人是他说的
<adam8157> maya1: 哦 :)
<iGnome> 60度，没增加一级，就多插入一个数字？
<maya1> iGnome, 你帮他做做嘛
<iGnome> 这都不懂干嘛的。没意思。
<iGnome> 纯几何算法。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我最近生病，睡得早
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你昨晚明明在么
<Kandu> jyfl987: 掛機的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 昨晚你說啥語法
<adam8157> Kandu: 你在泥胖啊
<debianer> maya1: 算法也很简单阿
<debianer> maya1: 那你帮我做个日期的四方图
<debianer> maya1: 日期算法很简单吧
<Kandu> adam8157: 浙北
<adam8157> Kandu: jyfl987 说的脚盆人是你?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 就是我跟 MaskRay说的那种语法  ; -> bit_offset ++    '   -> bit_offset--   ! bit_offset =0
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么脚盆人？
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:08:20)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 脚盆, japan
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是夹盘么
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒說我，這裡各個國家的人很多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我说的比较有趣味
 * adam8157 吃饭去了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哦，那就不是 bf 了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的更有联想趣味
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不如擴展個 if while else switch
<jyfl987> Kandu: 谁说的 我就看过有其他人扩展bf
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我说的 那个无非是在bf框架上加三个操作符而已
<Kandu> jyfl987: 好吧，你去擴展個 array record struct if while else 無非加上幾個關鍵字而已
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这样用起来爽多了 你那个bfi 我狂按了 65个+ 和 一个 . 才输出个A
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這倒是
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那就跟bf的思路不一样了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 用來 fuck 你的 brain 的，怎麼 fuck 爽，怎麼設計
<Kandu> jyfl987: 你加了位偏移，就 fuck 不爽了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那个只是fuck finger 谈不上fuck brain
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯，這倒是
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不過你可以 , 啊
<XwinX> adam8157: 你总共只有一个房间, 还是有2个房间,空着一个?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我已经做了个python的 maskray那个也支持我的语法
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我那 bfi ,你直接 ,. 按個 A 不就好了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你不准备和薇菜租了？
<XwinX> adam8157: 西二旗应该不算远的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 我现在租不到我老婆满意和微菜满意的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那还要交互
<tusooa> python...
<jyfl987> XwinX: lol
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你老婆上班的问题么
<XwinX> jyfl987: 所以如果 adam8157 那边有合适, 就让微菜住过去
<kkde0O> http://rubygems.org/gems/rubypython
<XwinX> jyfl987: 是啊, 她上次说不想去上班了, 这段时间竟然又有兴趣了
<^k^> ⇪ title: rubypython | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<Kandu>         elif ',' == c:
<Kandu>             ## python's getkey sucks
<Kandu>             pass
<Kandu> 看看你的，交互都沒
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 一般用乘法啊： +++[->+++<] 这样
<Kandu> 才要那麼多擴展。有 , 直接輸入多好了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 要交互干嘛
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 乘法是没问题 只是 Kandu那个编辑器没法后退 wtf
<Kandu> jyfl987: brainfuck 的定義裡面就有「，」你不實作這個功能，叫什麼 brainfuck
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jyfl987> what a brainfuck brainfuck interpreter
<Kandu> jyfl987: 能 bs 了
<jyfl987> Kandu: 哼 py的问题
<Kandu> jyfl987: BackSpace
<iGnome> 这2个，这是干嘛。搞自己的脑残语法bot?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 么高头
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不搞了，病得暈暈乎乎的，睡覺去
<jyfl987> Kandu: 真懒诶
<kkde0O> > bf '++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++>+<<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.>.'
<^k^> kkde0O, Hello World!
<jyfl987> 这么慢
<kkde0O> 故意加了延时
<kkde0O> 怕刷屏
<maya> 猫叔 我先下啦  不准钻空子抢我的maya啊
<maya1> 好的
<jyfl987>  .bf ;;;+;;;+;.>+;;+;;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;.>;;;;;+;.>+;+;+;;+;;+;.>+;+;+;+;;+;+;.>;+;;;+;+;+;.>;;+;+;;+;+;.>;;+;;;+;+;.>+;;;;;+;.
<jyfl987> 额 MaskRay的机器人没来
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 不是在骂人吧
<kkde0O> > bf '+' * 66 + '.'
<jyfl987> 没有
<^k^> kkde0O, B
<jyfl987> 我靠 竟然扩展了 数字 太无聊了
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃，這是 ruby 自身的功能
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 这个不用扩展,ruby自带的字符串处理功能
 * tonghuix -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Kandu> MaskRay: 應該加個「，」的，讓人之後輸入，方便點
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 这只是小花招而已
<kkde0O> > '+' * 66 + '.'
<kkde0O> 嗯
<^k^> kkde0O, ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++.
<debianer> snugglecat: 和尚来了告诉我阿
<snugglecat> debianer, 好的
<snugglecat> 谁知道和尚的昵称叫啥啊， namo啥的
<jyfl987> 最近香港街头出现一种现象，越来越多的人一接电话就说：我在香港，回来再说！口气很严厉。这引起了港府当局的注意，有什么话不能在香港说呢？他们拨了一笔专项资金，来调查香港是否有沦为钳制言论自由地区的可能，最后发现，他们来自大陆，是漫游电话费太贵了。 #段子
<snugglecat> 该死， 起那名字
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 和尚叫啥
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你对 算法也有兴趣吧。 帮帮  debianer 吧。 他要画个啥子 八卦图
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你对 算法也有兴趣吧。 帮帮  debianer 吧。 他要画个啥子 八卦图
<snugglecat> jyfl987, 又在谈敏感话题？？
<MaskRay> Kandu: bot 很难实现 「，」  ……
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 你对 算法也有兴趣吧。 帮帮  debianer 吧。 他要画个啥子 八卦图
<MaskRay> snugglecat: svg 的吧，画不来
<snugglecat> MaskRay, 哦。 用程序的 api 也行的吧
<snugglecat> debianer, 不一定的 svg 吧
<snugglecat> debianer, 能画出来就行吧
<snugglecat> debianer, 你跟 MaskRay 说一下吧。 MaskRay 总和那 和尚在讨论算法。 应该他比较在行
<Fox78> 请问,我把ubuntu装在u盘了. 我想加上一些常用的软件包. 我cp了/var/apt/cache 下的内容,但是 dpkg -i 安装的时候还是有问题.
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 可以读取 stdin
<Fox78> 有好的解决办法嘛?因为去的地方,不一定有网络.
 * adam8157 围观ipv6
<jyfl987> @黄薄码：湘潭广电局长微博上问詹姆斯•卡梅隆的联系方式，想请他策划做一台大型实景演出《中国出了个毛泽东》。卡梅隆在Twitter上回应道：我不拍毛片的。#Monologue#
<kkde0O> http://rubygems.org/gems/svg-graph
<^k^> ⇪ title: svg-graph | RubyGems.org | your community gem host
<MaskRay> debianer: namoamitofo 这几天都不会来
<MaskRay> snugglecat: 八卦图确实画不来，图形什么我是完全不会的
<Fox78> 手绘八卦就可以吧
<jyfl987> Fox78: 你能用forth实现个 brainfuck解释器么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.tug.org/texlive/Contents/live/texmf-dist/doc/latex/animate/animate.pdf
<hzs_> haha  我又回来了。。
<Fox78> jyfl987, 应该不是难事吧?
<Fox78> 先写个丑陋的,然后再改进,优化.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: tex库？
<Fox78> 得先看brainfuck的原理
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 也就是说beamer里面可以放动画了
<jyfl987> Fox78: 语法超简单的
<Fox78> jyfl987, 恩,是的.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，有点猛
<jyfl987> Fox78: 希望能看到forth版本
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哪天带beamer出去忽悠，拉风了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我周末鼓捣下...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: powerpoint想起来就头疼
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 木有发现-1有卖酸奶的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: -1没有
<MeaCulpa> 后面小区吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你beamer熟悉么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦
<Fox78> jyfl987, 用DF写一个?呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你可以下周二搞点配置载入动画
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就成名了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://jandan.net/2011/08/04/is-land-gone.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你搞段iostat~
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你甚至可以搞出nmon的动画~
<iGnome> beamer。。。搞这么高级？ roylez 你不是字符控嘛
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<Fox78> 出门了.
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 字符控也要搞slider
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 发一个效果看看。
<MeaCulpa> 字符空应该用aalib做一个slideshow引擎...
<iGnome> 搞一个优美的视频
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我不知，我没~
<iGnome> 有s3
<MeaCulpa> iGnome:  http://artax.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~brain/0verkill
<^k^> ⇪ title: Artax's home page
<jyfl987> Fox78: 没用过df
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/08/05/nasa-mars-water.html
<iceriver> hello
<iceriver> 我的声音问题解决来
<^k^> iceriver, 好  ㍤ 
<iceriver> ：）
<iceriver> 不过，现在用unity， 3D特效总是出问题
<iceriver> ？？没人说话吗
<palomino|working> 都在午睡吧
<iceriver> ：）
<iceriver> 真不错，还能午睡
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6966d5fagw1djst2qx76mj.jpg
<palomino|working> 忙里偷闲嘛。。 , iceriver
<ubuntu009> configure: error: glib-compile-schemas not found.  这个怎么处理
<Fox78> jyfl987, dragon Forth
<Fox78> on palm treo 650
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，谈谈你的观后感
<jyfl987> fox78 额 我是 g7 有个图标像海马的
<MeaCulpa> NASA说的是flow还是water...
<MeaCulpa> 原文说的是trace of flow,可以是任何流体...不一定是水嘛
<tusooa> ls
<song_> 用笔记本的悲剧阿，tp的本子，现在好烧阿，ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu009> 一点都不骚
<song_> 如何降温？好像是给cpu降频？
<kkde0O> 11.04 烧不烧
<song_> http://imagebin.org/166485
<ubuntu009> kkde0O: 11.04kde 上网本界面很纠结
<song_> 到底在搞啥子？cpu一直是在忙阿
<song_> 擦
<chisiyuan> www.vim.org上不了，Server not found?
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/wlQB3.jpg
<ubuntu009> 四核  牛
<song_> 两核
<ubuntu009> 那怎么有四个cpu
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我喜欢的类型  http://i.imgur.com/1OQCF.jpg
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu009: 超线程
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • kubuntu 11.10 今天更新后程序崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340610 抓图1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 atang — 2011-08-05 13:00
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你用 Sabayon 還編譯不？還是直接用 equo 安裝二進制的？
<ttisnaked> empathy 怎么删除配置文件？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 全都是过时5年以上的老图
<ttisnaked> http://imagebin.org/166484   这个是什么系统的界面
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 装完立即卸载emerge -C equo entropy emx && eix-update && eix -I --only-names sabayon | xargs -C && emerge --sync && layman -d sabayon && emerge gentoo-sources && zcat /proc/config.gz /usr/src/config && genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --splash=livecd-2007.0 all
<ttisnaked> http://imagebin.org/166484   这个是什么系统的界面
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 你現在 LibreOffice 用的是哪個包的什麼版本？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 不知，这里没装，家里硬盘清了，总之是bin
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...还是很hot
<song_> 烧的很阿
<song_> 现在都60+度了
<song_> 擦
<song_> 好吓人，
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: -果然是bin
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 感觉那边的民工和我们这里的差不多啊，民工身材好
<moriramar> song_: 我這常年 68 度……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Texmex 身材好
<song_> moriramar: 额……
<song_> 好烫手的，我windows下只有40+，常年
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 不bin咋的，又没啥好配置的干嘛不bin
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imgur.com/3W4QK.jpg
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我主要不想折騰那個 Java 相關的功能，另外就是有編譯癖……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你有编译癖可以帮大家cross-build包包
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不會……
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 我也有點，，不過也是不會打包
<metbsd> 梅花要来啦
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: gentoo的话就是quickpkg
<Kandu> MaskRay: 讓人輸兩次或者以空格分隔 bf 代碼後跟上，多餘字符捨去，不足字符以最後字符補全
<tusooa> ls
<roylez> palomino|working: http://image2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110804/17/62182227201108041746246996388365059_033.gif
<Guest31654> 可以设置 cpu 一直运行在 powersaver模式下？
<roylez> 可以
<Guest31654> 教一下我把？有个 cpu监控的 那个可以放在面板上的我这次设置了，重启就又回原了
<MeaCulpa> http://imgur.com/gallery/Zb0j3
<^k^> ⇪ title: Baby not giving a fuck - Imgur
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 沒有，我是說不會Cross-compiling。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 打包的話，在 EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS 加個 -b 好像就行了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 恩，那你可以造福和你类似的cflags的人
<roylez> Guest31654: 我用 cpufreq-utils + laptop-mod，起laptop-mode服务，然后在laptop-mode的配置里面改cpufreq相关部分。你也可以直接用 cpufreq-utils 起 cpufreq 服务。用的软件和发行吧不同，配置的方法也有差异，没办法跟你细说。你明白思路自己搜索下就成
<roylez> Guest31654: 发行版
<Guest31654> roylez: 哦，好的，我用ubuntu 10.04,谢谢了哈，我先去整一下，
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 想的真好……
<leaveboy_> names
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://cnbeta.com/articles/150836.htm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Yahoo现在还有啥...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 巴茨的新闻...
<MeaCulpa> "在担任雅虎CEO两年半以来，巴茨通过削减支出提升了雅虎的利润，但到目前为止，她尚未能够恢复雅虎的营收增长，即便是在互联网广告日益发展、竞争对手谷歌和Facebook均从中获益的情况下"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 削减支出而收入未涨的CEO,都是要跑路的
<iGnome> roylez: 这个不错 。 http://v.163.com/video/2011/8/B/9/V79JHNBB9.html#sd=V79JHNBB9&ld=V661I8OB7&nvp=v.163.com/video/2011/8/B/9/V79JHNBB9
<^k^> ⇪ title: 日本最爆笑广告之计划生育篇 - 网易视频
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 脑残了十年这个说法很恰当
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 但是Yahoo内部人士认为就连Yahoo现在在欧洲的小小的搜索量Bing也应付不来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看来很多人还是很看不起微软的
<MeaCulpa> 怪不得米国yahoo搜索那么一般
<tusooa> ls
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我擦，多年没去，现在yahoo主页一塌糊涂，居然还有广告
<ttisnaked> http://code.google.com/p/ofetion/downloads/list  那么多的飞信  到底选择哪一个？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Downloads - ofetion - Free and open source implemention of Fetion protocol library and client - Google Project Hosting
<tusooa> .
<leyle> roylez: 我已经找到一个模式了 , cpufreq-set -g powersave ，如何把它做成开机的默认cpu运行模式阿？
<palomino|working> 加到rc.local? , leyle
<tusooa> 怎么改过时间之后就会自动重新登录
<leyle> palomino|working: 额，这个我不是很清楚是否加入。主要我的需求是 让开机后，cpu运行在 powersave模式下
<leyle> 哦，还有一个 laptop-mode
<wsgdlhy> 什么系统？
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pascal读入形如20:30这种, 能否直接把这两位分开? 还是必须要pos
<tusooa> my ($h, $m) = split ':', '20:30'
<tusooa> ;
<kkde0O> > '20:30'.split(/:/)
<^k^> kkde0O, ["20", "30"]
<kevin_> 人都哪儿qule
<iGnome> kkde0O: 小跟班
<iGnome> roylez: 没看？
 * adam8157 怎么都没人吹水了
<moriramar> 我受不了了，只要我開着 Flash，我機器溫度就不可能降下來……
<moriramar> 去他媽的 Flash！
<kkde0O> http://typhoon.weather.com.cn/tfzt/421799.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 2011年第9号超强台风“梅花”
<ttisnaked> 登哪里了
<hgzhao> 温度高，要清清土了
<moriramar> hgzhao: 才買的機器……
<moriramar> hgzhao: 哪那麼快……
<hgzhao> 多少度？
<yant> hello
<^k^> yant, 好  ㍦ 
<yant> how to isntall gonme 3
<CyrusYzGTt> yum groupinstall @desktop-gnome
<snugglecat> sf.net 好像变慢了。 真担心又给墙了
<yant> 谁弄过弄过android没
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 1MB/s
<moriramar> 娘的，把Flash一關，1分鐘之內CPU降了10度！
<moriramar> 就這還在降，真無語了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 没启动硬解吧
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 早上有人要做画八卦图的
<DraZet> flash是cpu杀手
<moriramar> jyfl987: ATI的卡。
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 阿弥陀佛
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 和算法有关的
<jyfl987> moriramar: 软件问题
<moriramar> jyfl987: 嗯。
<moriramar> jyfl987: 就是 Flash 做的有問題。
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 不过他不在了， 我让他着你
<snugglecat> 让他着你
<snugglecat> 找你
<moriramar> snugglecat: 不會是那個 debianer 吧？
<snugglecat> moriramar, 是的啊
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我记得arm上有对flash支持硬解的 可是如果你不调用他 非要用cpu 那有什么办法
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 找我干啥
<moriramar> snugglecat: 四方/六方完了現在是八掛了？
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 算法啥的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 找 MaskRay 我又不懂
<jyfl987> moriramar: 还有 2**32 方 lol
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 你不是总谈论算法吗， 看他需要算法的。
<moriramar> jyfl987: ……
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 我只限于我要考的算法......, 都是easy
<snugglecat> moriramar, 我不懂啦， 看的像八卦
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, ：）。 找个现实需要的， 也可以训练下呢
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, 不过他现在不在
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 八卦啊, 你教他啊, 啥天行健君子以自强不息, 啥见龙在田飞龙在天的.
<snugglecat> namoamitafo, ...... 就是一个画图， 里边有数字。 数字有规律。
<snugglecat> 六边形的
<namoamitafo> snugglecat: 六角幻方啊, 这我怎么会
<snugglecat> 啥六角幻方， 不懂
<snugglecat> snugglecat, http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%BD%AD%B6%F7%C1%F9%B7%BD&in=1042&cl=2&lm=-1&pn=0&rn=1&di=31702507815&ln=1977&fr=ala0&fmq=&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn0&-1&di31702507815&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.xm516.com%2Fuploads%2Fallimg%2F20101109%2F1_101109113356_1.GIF&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.xm516.com%2Fhtml%2Fchaogujishu%2Fjiangenlilun%2F2010%2F1109%2F9060.html&W679&H643
<^k^> ⇪ title: 百度图片搜索_江恩六方的搜索结果
<snugglecat> 这个
<snugglecat> 怎么那么长的 url
<moriramar> 我暈，我表示我是GUI黨，有GUI工具設定CPU頻率的嗎？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rubydoc.info又被connection reset，要人命
<adam8157> moriramar: GUI关机, cpu频率降到0算不? lol
<moriramar> adam8157: ……
<roylez> adam8157: 赞
<moriramar> adam8157: 在我這因為 plymouth 沒設定完的原因，OpenRC 有些問題，如果你能用非斷電或強關的辦法讓它關機也算有本事了。
<iGnome> 居然跑rubbish去了。
<moriramar> adam8157: 反正我每天都必須用5秒關機鍵關掉的。
<adam8157> moriramar: 什么系统?
<moriramar> adam8157: Gentoo。
<moriramar> adam8157: 找死找不到怎麼配置 Dracut 的辦法。
<adam8157> moriramar: 高级货...
<namoamitafo> moriramar: sysrq行不行
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 我編譯內核的時候把那個功能禁用了。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: orz
<namoamitafo> moriramar: rebuild
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不干……
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 要的就是禁用……
<namoamitafo> moriramar: why
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不爽，感覺什麼人都可以把我機器給搞關機或者什麼的。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 阿, 需要root权限
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 至少有一個 root 登陸才行？
<adam8157> namoamitafo: sysrq还要root?
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 可以在/etc/sysctl
<adam8157> moriramar: sysrq都物理接触了, 怎样都可以啊
<moriramar> 得，我還是直接禁用掉好。
<moriramar> adam8157: 總之不給這個。
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 不是默认禁止, 然后自己echo才能开启
<adam8157> moriramar: 你是用哪个命令关机的? 什么init?
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 嗯, 一般是这样的
<namoamitafo> adam8157: 我不是这样, 我默认开启
<moriramar> adam8157: 各種都試過了吧。
<Kandu> namoamitafo: while parser.token <> toEOF do begin if parser.token = toInteger then writeln(parser.TokenInt); parser.NextToken; end;
<moriramar> moriramar: 主要是 RC 上來要啟用 Plymouth 插件，然後直接悲劇。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 要use库?
<moriramar> adam8157: ^
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不過習慣用詞法分析器
<adam8157> moriramar: rc是什么? 这么多高科技的词er
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯
<moriramar> adam8157: OpenRC，不想打 Open 了，太麻煩了。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 那看来我还是pos
<moriramar> adam8157: 手指太累。
<adam8157> moriramar: 哦 一种init...
<adam8157> moriramar: 好折腾
<moriramar> 看了下，我機器看 1080p 夏目友人帳的 ED 不卡，應該看大部分 1080p 動漫都沒問題吧……就算新海誠的也沒問題吧，只要切鏡頭不要太快……
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 慢慢折腾
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 嗯。
<moriramar> adam8157: 不對，扯了一圈又歪樓了！
<moriramar> adam8157: GUI的CPU頻率調節呢？
<adam8157> moriramar: 呵呵 不晓得
<Kandu> moriramar: gnome2 有一個 cpu 調節的 applet
<moriramar> adam8157: 抽死你……扯這多正題都不說。
<moriramar> Kandu: 我找找。就是 gnome-panel 的嗎？
<adam8157> moriramar: 你先歪的, 说关机关不了...0_o
<moriramar> adam8157: ……
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道，以前就在 panel 上添加的
 * moriramar 蹲墙角去了……
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 有一个的
<moriramar> 嗯，沒看到，我看看 gnome-applet 我安裝了沒。
<moriramar> Great，找到了。 Kandu namoamitafo 感謝！
<MaskRay> moriramar: ?
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我沒找你。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 升级到11.04版后菜单不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340621 代替它的是左边一列常用的程序。可我要用DVD BUNRRER。如何吧菜单调出来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasdfr — 2011-08-05 14:53
<ttisnaked> Google Earth can't contact the imagery server to download new images  p这个怎么办
<ttisnaked> anybody helps me
<chattan> hi
<chattan> anyone here?
<^k^> chattan, 好  ㍧ 
<chattan> ls
<chattan> top
<chattan> cat /etc/passwd
<chattan> reboot
<tusooa> anyone here?
<tusooa> chattan: 有人
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你用 dracut 初始化 lvm 的？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我不是 LVM，我用的 LUKS。
<moriramar> ttisnaked: 這我感覺明顯是墙的問題……
<ttisnaked> 这个有点纠结了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過差不多，怎麼說？
<iceriver> hello
<iceriver> moriramar 我的声音搞定来
<moriramar> iceriver: 怎麼說？
<^k^> iceriver, 好  ㍧ 
<iceriver> 按照一个技术贴，不用alsa ，用OSS4
<iceriver> ^k^ 好
<^k^> iceriver, Ayuh。  ㍧ 
<iceriver> 折腾了一中午 unity
<chattan> 哈哈
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没什么，我得用它挂载 /usr。另外，Portage 的 dracut ebuild 没写好，man 装错地方了
<tusooa> ^k^: en.
<moriramar> MaskRay: man 裝錯地方了？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我這 man 一切正常呀？
<^k^> tusooa, 我们可以得到回业务？  ㍧ 
<tusooa> MaskRay: bot，又加啥功能了？
<tusooa> ^k^: 你不可以的。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没加
<MaskRay> /usr/share/man/man8.bz2
<MaskRay> /usr/share/man/man5.bz2
<MaskRay> /usr/share/man/man7.bz2
<^k^> tusooa, 哦，是的，我可以。  ㍧ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 你不可以
<tusooa> ^k^: 没了？
<^k^> tusooa, 你有没有去过欧洲吗？  ㍧ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 没
<tusooa> ^k^: 也怪不得，ruby,就是慢
<tusooa> 虽然python更慢
<^k^> tusooa, 我从来不说，这是。  ㍧ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 是神马？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 2-SAT求出SCC后还要扫一次边表?
<kkde0O> tusooa: 故意加了延时的,怕刷屏
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ^k^: 到底是神马？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 构造新图?
<chattan> 它是BOT
<chattan> 你知道么？
<chattan> BOT呀
<^k^> tusooa, 我有很多对他的信心，但我从来没有听说过他的马。  ㍧ 
<chattan> BOT
<^k^> 我是真人
<tusooa> ^k^: 你是bot.不是人...
<mao> 大家好
<^k^> 我说话很快的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这样比较好
<^k^> tusooa 我是真人...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我要重写代码了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我坏掉了
<^k^> 我要休息了...
<snugglecat> ^k^ 刷屏幕， 会不会自己把自己给踢了
<^k^> snugglecat 不会
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你试过让 dracut 在挂载 / 后挂载其他分区吗？比如 /usr
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不，我只有 / 分區。
<tusooa> 咋可能额
<snugglecat> 是不会刷屏还是， 刷屏不会被踢
<tusooa> 连/home都没。就不怕被3x
<mao> ：quit
<MaskRay> 我想自己写 initrd 挂载 /usr 的，可惜没成功
<moriramar> tusooa: 什麼？不怕被什麼？
<tusooa> moriramar: 有朝一日，发现文件系统挂了
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> tusooa: 我有備份數據。
<moriramar> tusooa: 再說，/usr 分出來就不怕了？
<^k^> snugglecat 是不会被T
<tusooa> moriramar: 那还是把代码放到github上靠谱一点。或者drop-box
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 明白了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不需要吧
<tusooa> 用践兔的肯定要分个/var吧
<MaskRay> systemd 越来越讨厌了
<moriramar> tusooa: 我目前沒什麼代碼，都是論文。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 你用了？
<moriramar> tusooa: 我考慮了很久要不要分，最後是不需要。
<tusooa> moriramar: 可以放drop box上。
<moriramar> tusooa: 論文這種東西沒了我可以再從學校的網上下，我放 dropbox 上做什麼？
<moriramar> tusooa: 而且我用 LUKS 就是加密不給人，我放 Dropbox 上本來就是個問題。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> er
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<moriramar> tusooa: 我覺得這幾個提議都很奇怪，為什麼要分那麼多個區？作為個人用戶沒有這個必要。
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 为啥要分/var?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 前段时间一次更新后出问题了，启动要按几次 C-d，而且 /bin/login 执行后会等很长时间，不知道在干什么，已经没法做法快速启动了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我目前不打算改 Systemd，官方的支持工作才開始。還是用 OpenRC 吧。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 践兔用户经常编译，可能这分区会挂。防止全部都挂了
<MeaCulpa> 除了少数读写爆多目录和小文件多的地方可以分开mount，其他没必要
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 我4年多没挂了
<moriramar> tusooa: 如果文件系统連這樣的讀寫操作都經歷不起，那不要說什麼服務器穩定性了。
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 不过，最近几年编译都在内存里
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: ...
<MaskRay> moriramar: 它毫无理由的要求 /usr 不要单独分区，以前它要求 cgroup 什么都满足它了。#systemd 有几个人说“不再支持了”类似的话
<chattan> 呵呵
<moriramar> MaskRay: 哎，不管了。OpenRC 挺好。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: openrc才2年不到，又要改？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 它启动服务的命令也太长了：systemctl start xxx.service
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 沒改呀？只是 Gentoo 提供了 Systemd 的初步支持。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: o...
<chattan> 呵呵
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我就觉得作为 init，它的要求太过分了
<moriramar> MaskRay: /etc/init.d/xxx start 也不短。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: openrc不错啊，不止两年，快4年了吧
<moriramar> MaskRay: 反正用不上就算了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 对于土的shell, 目录是有补全的，而参数没有
<moriramar> chattan: 你再呵呵，你再呵呵我就把你喝掉。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: ……
<MeaCulpa> 所以实际打字数量openrc相当少
<MaskRay> 而且还有 named directory hash table
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 作為使用 pkexec 補全不理想的人士表示早就不管這個了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 哦，我懒懒的zsh暴力不全，systemctl start xxx.service 不折腾我要死的
<MeaCulpa> 弄不好把整个path搜一遍
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: zsh好玩么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还行，交互用用不错，功能多
<moriramar> jyfl987: 好玩，不過我不想玩了……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有没有比zsh还新出来的？
<MaskRay> systemctl 没资格请求一个 alias
<jyfl987> z应该是最后一个字母了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 功能比bash多，核心更接近ksh, 两头讨好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 很适合我家里linux单位unix的情况
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那他的语法呢 没有什么大变化吧 别csh就郁闷来
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ksh语法
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: shell语法我只认ksh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 其他一切都是多余的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那bash的 能在他上面跑么
<Kandu> moriramar: 你寫全路徑的，有命令可替代的，不長
<MaskRay> systemd 还依赖 dbus，dbus 不是什么好东西
<moriramar> Kandu: 呃……
<jyfl987> 我那智能本没有 ~ 键 wtf
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我可受不了一个脚本在linux上写好，上unix还要改写
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可以吧，不知道，我不用bash, bash是给root跑系统用的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: shell 有没有个最小标准集？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...实用的话，Ash, Bourn, C
<jyfl987> ash太低端了吧
<MeaCulpa> bash和ksh zsh都是 Bourn族
<jyfl987> 不过貌似超级通用 到处都有
<Kandu> jyfl987: posix 有規定。或者讀免費的 susv3
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 写程序ksh足够了
<jyfl987> Kandu: susv3 是什么的简写
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我只是用户 不想多学几门shell 额
<Kandu> jyfl987: Single UNIX Specification Version 3
<leyle> 哈哈，终于会用konversation的自动登录了
<leyle> 可惜，温度还是没有搞定，悲剧阿
 * adam8157 本来之用"/bin/sh" 后来全改到"/bin/bash"....
<MaskRay> 等到需要 #!/bin/bash，就该换 perl 了
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问在vim中如何判断wrap？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340625 比如说，用vim看程序的时候，j执行的光标下移到逻辑行。但是不看代码，用来看文档的话，中文文档一般一段才换一个行，这时候要用gj来换屏幕行，非常麻烦。 所以我想找一个函数，能判断屏幕wrap了多少行，如果超过某个数值的话，就自动把j ...
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这个 single 在这里做何解？
<tusooa> 好歹bash还可以用正则
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知作何解
<jyfl987> Kandu: 难道是指这个描述本身只有一页纸？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥时候需要
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥时候需要缩点
<llbxwj> 有人知道为什么修改了google的hosts后访问谷歌某些网站时会出现内存不能为读吗？
<moriramar> 現在已經1080p主宰世界了嗎？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 为了可读性
<moriramar> 我想下些720p的都找不到資源了嗎？
<llbxwj> 呃。多的是吧
<sam_wang> hi all
<moriramar> llbxwj: 新動漫，要不480p，我不是太满意，要不1080p。1080p1集1個G有木有呀！
<^k^> sam_wang, 好  ㍧ 
<moriramar> sam_wang: hi
<llbxwj> 在线看吗
<llbxwj> PPS上
<moriramar> llbxwj: ……不。看那些經典的我還是要随身帶着。
<moriramar> llbxwj: 問題過去10年經典的全放1080p我受不了呀受不了。
<llbxwj> 呃。转格式吗。用电脑转换
<moriramar> 随便點點就500G就沒了。
<iGnome> moriramar: 下啥片子，分享下名字
<moriramar> llbxwj: 轉格式字幕是很麻煩的
<moriramar> iGnome: 哈，你確定？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> 要你说呢
<llbxwj> 那些1080的都没字幕么。。。
<MeaCulpa> 艺术品的价值是内容，不是载体，何必高清呢
<moriramar> iGnome: 我想想，最近的話 Steins;Gate Chaos;Head 魔法少女小圓 去年感覺沒什麼好的。今年的重頭戲還沒來。
<moriramar> llbxwj: 1080的字幕直接就在720上用嗎？
<iGnome> 。似乎都很陌生啊。。。
<moriramar> iGnome: Fate/Stay night總不陌生了吧，不過那是06年的了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: MaskRay +1
<llbxwj> 貌似可以吧。不过你要求高的话就不行了
<moriramar> llbxwj: 我記得不行，好像字幕還會出邊界，直接看不了。
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> 这类型，，，，就陌生。@
<iGnome> 才看了下wiki.... 不理解啥片子
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帖代码 poj 3683
<moriramar> iGnome: 動漫呀？
<llbxwj> 应该不会吧。我电脑上的转到手机上就没问题
<iGnome> 都是游戏？
<moriramar> llbxwj: 是呀。
<moriramar> iGnome: 嗯，上面說的除了魔法少女小圓之外，其它都是游戲改的。
<llbxwj> 呃。原谅我的无知吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ??
<iGnome> 哦。。
<moriramar> llbxwj: 打錯。嗯，算了，1080p吧，以後早晚要換移動硬碟的。
<ttisnaked> Google Earth can't contact the imagery server to download new images这个问题  刚才换到kde下  能用  gnome下不能用  是不是我gnome出了问题了
<ttisnaked> 还有人在吗
<moriramar> ttisnaked: 有，問題是你那個問題比較神。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ moriramar 很重口味的，喜歡看有基情的
<ttisnaked> moriramar: 真的很神
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 喂，那4個哪一個也沒有基情呀？
<ttisnaked> moriramar: 如果要把地球的配置及软件干净的删除  要什么命令？
<moriramar> ttisnaked: 不知道。
<ttisnaked> moriramar: 一点都不基情
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 看出了 。 和我不是一个道的。
<moriramar> iGnome: 你要看什麼樣的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，接受你的解釋，，
<iGnome> ttisnaked: 直接去web看吧。何必安装软件。
<chattan> ls
<ttisnaked> ……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 你應該問 iGnome 的兒子需要看什麼片，這是需要 iGnome 過濾的
<iGnome> moriramar: 搞笑的。比如rango也可以。
<moriramar> iGnome: 搞笑的話，新银魂。最近搞笑的不太火。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 那個 蘭戈 加長版 simplecd.org有的下
<iGnome> 日本的。。似乎只看过conan。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 那個 蘭戈 加長版 simplecd.org有的下,,還是高清的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 求代码
<iGnome> 加长？？
<moriramar> iGnome: 無厘頭搞笑的話這季是吸血貓，上季是火球魅章。
<iGnome> 有中文的？ moriramar
<moriramar> iGnome: 有中文字幕，怎麼了？
<iGnome> 那算了。
<moriramar> iGnome: 你要中文配音？
<iGnome> 我儿子幼儿园刚毕业，看字幕，跟不上速度。
<iGnome> 为了看电影，他倒是认识很多字了。
<moriramar> iGnome: 哦，那給你家儿子做做早教，看搞笑漫畫日和了。
<moriramar> iGnome: 那有南廣的那幾個人的配音，就是嘴比較碎，小孩學完了可能不太好。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 风格糟，也没用拓扑性质
<iGnome> 。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 另外找个2-ST
<moriramar> 要看中文搞笑片去看地下交通站就是了。
<moriramar> iGnome: ^
<llbxwj> 有什么好的电影下载网站啊
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那我改改好
<moriramar> llbxwj: verycd
<chattan> iGnome: EE
<chattan> 哟哟~~~~EE也在呀
<llbxwj> 现在没注意，我以为被关了呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我代码风格一直很烂
<leyle> 想要连接 windows，系统自带的 连接远程桌面 太卡了，有无啥子好点工具推荐？
<namoamitafo> leyle: 那个叫做vnc
<leaveboy> mount
<iGnome> Hop 2011
<leyle> vnc连接不上
<leyle> 直接被拒绝了
<llbxwj> QQ吧~~
<leaveboy> 防火墙
<adam8157> iGnome: 直接让窄宅听原声, 学eng...
<iGnome> 那是，他整天my god的呢
<adam8157> iGnome: 家庭内部也拜神啊...
<iGnome> 暴力云
<iGnome> 。。
<iGnome> BB鸟
<gjp> 我刚发现，dropbox不用翻墙。。。
<adam8157> gjp: 凹凸曼
<gjp> 。。。。。
<gjp> 真的不用
<gjp> 我手动下载了dropbox核心包，打开就能连上
<adam8157> gjp: 啊, 我们都这样...
<llbxwj> dropbox官网也被墙了？
<gjp> 对的
<adam8157> 加个s
<llbxwj> https?
<adam8157> yep
<llbxwj> 谁有twitter的修改hosts地址啊
<gjp> 官网无法联接，但手动下载核心包以后不用修改任何设置，却能同步
<gjp> twitter？好像没有ipv6服务吧
<llbxwj> 3q
<llbxwj> ipv4的地址被墙了
<iGnome> 自己维护hosts。真勤劳。
<gjp> adam8157: 你们都是手动下载的？我以前一直是挂着VPN来自动下的。。。。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 要不我们集体维护个hosts呗
<llbxwj> 是自己用着玩的
<iGnome> 我才不做这傻事。
<jyfl987> git push
<jyfl987> 大家一起搞 就没那么麻烦了
<llbxwj> facebook youtube的可以用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么样 ？
<chattan> svn push
<chattan> svn co
<adam8157> gjp: 忘了当时怎么下的了...眼中无墙...
<chattan> svn up
<chattan> svn cm
<gjp> hg push
<llbxwj> 我在网上下了个hosts文件，包括屏一些视频的广告的
<adam8157> git push
<gjp> adam8157: 厉害。。。
<llbxwj> http://u.115.com/file/clnn5kdt#
<llbxwj> hosts
<^k^> ⇪ title: hosts115网盘|网盘|115网络U盘-我的网盘|免费网络硬盘
<llbxwj> 刚上传了一下host地址
<llbxwj> 不过用的时候要把里面的google的删掉。我在xp上总提示内存错误
<llbxwj> 晕，又没人了
 * leyle 蛋是一点点的疼阿
<iGnome> leyle => 勒一勒，蛋自然会疼。
<kkde0O> 不小心勒到了.
<tusooa> sm-Reference looks good
<adam8157> ...
<llbxwj> 。。
<leyle> iGnome: …………
<leaveboy> * arh 系统的GtkHScale不能用 anyone ?
<leaveboy> help
<leyle> linux 连接 windows ，用啥子客户端比较好？
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87150 就是左下的拖动条
<leyle> linux远程桌面登录 win7,用啥子比较好，
<Kandu> kkde0O: ^k^ 的錯誤提示有幾個不很人性化，或者有語法問題，有空改進下？
<leaveboy> vnc
<kkde0O> Kandu: 哪?
<kkde0O> 这图被黑了 http://www.weather.com.cn/static/typhoon_video.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: 卫星云图_台风路径动画播放_中国天气网
<CyrusYzGTt> rdesktop..
<Kandu> kkde0O: 經常見到，沒記
<kkde0O> Kandu: 没吧
<llbxwj> 感觉好恐怖
<euroford> namoamitafo: 喃嘸阿彌陀佛 是这么写的吗？
<jyfl987> 怎么被黑了？
<leyle> rdesktop 是不是就是ubuntu 默认的那个 远程桌面查看器？终端服务客户端？
<jyfl987> 这图不是好好的么
<Kandu> kkde0O: 哦，那我記一下，到時候回報下
<jyfl987> leyle: freerdp 更好点 开发者也活跃
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没有口的
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 有一帧,有黑线
<jyfl987> 而且可以在fb下跑
<euroford> namoamitafo: 前两个都没有？
<jyfl987> kkde0O: 这就算被黑？？
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦？我现在用ubuntu系统默认的，太卡了，局域网里面阿
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 有些黑客为了证明,就改个不明显的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> kkde0O§ 我╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！的行爲，，還以爲有戲看
<llbxwj> 晕了
<MaskRay> tusooa: export PERL5LIB=/home/ray/projects/tusooa/Apps/Libraries 。除此之外，你那些库还有什么要求不
<namoamitafo> euroford: 对
<MaskRay> tusooa: Apps/Scripts/scripts-eexp/weather.perl，可读性太差了
<kkde0O> CyrusYzGTt: 我也只是猜测
<adam8157> gfrog: 据说是自己人?
<mike-w> ubuntu命令的source code在哪个文件夹里？
<gfrog> adam8157, 啥。。。
<kkde0O> mike-w: sudo apt-get source xxx
<adam8157> gfrog: rh?
<gfrog> adam8157, 恩哼。
<adam8157> gfrog: 听pityonline讲的 :) 我kernel-qe的
<mike-w> kkde0O, 代码到哪里去了？
<jyfl987> kkde0O: p 阿 那是卫星传数据回来 有一条扫描线出问题了
<gfrog> adam8157, virt-qe, lol
<mike-w> kkde0O, 知道了
<kkde0O> jyfl987: 哦
<kkde0O> mike-w: 源代码要用 apt-get 下载
<mike-w> kkde0O, 知道了,thanks you
<adam8157> gfrog: fo之
<euroford> namoamitafo: 南无 这两个字怎么念？na mo吗？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 对
<gfrog> adam8157, lol
<mike-w> 怎么知道一个命令是不是platform dependent 的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 顺便求个libvirt命令手册什么的, 最近要弄lxc...
<gfrog> adam8157, 俺不是libvirt的。。。
<kkde0O> mike-w: apt-file search /bin/xxx
<gfrog> adam8157, 俺是kvm的
<mike-w> kkde0O, 什么意思？
<euroford> namoamitafo: 怎么有一说，应该念 na mu的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<kkde0O> mike-w: 你给个命令,我帮你查一下
<mike-w> 比如time
<GNUdog> 俩疼人
<namoamitafo> euroford: 这个没必要执着的, 我给你翻一个文章
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是咒语
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇你来啦
<kkde0O> kk@ub3:~$ type time
<kkde0O> time 是 shell 关键字
<adam8157> GNUdog: http://imgur.com/z9otM
<^k^> ⇪ title: Why none of my Diablo 2 hardcore characters made it into Act 3, ever. - Imgur
<mike-w> time是个命令..
<mike-w> 不是？
<euroford> namoamitafo: 我是在做汉语拼音的输入法，想知道应该怎么拼？
<kkde0O> mike-w: 是bash 自带的
<mike-w> ==|||
<kkde0O> > `aptitude show bash`
<GNUdog> - -||
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我这里导入之后就是namo
<llbxwj> 我觉得一般人肯定读nanwu
<euroford> mike-w: 不用看了，重装系统吧
<mike-w> ？
<gfrog> adam8157, GNUdog leave an hour early, c u, guys.
<namoamitafo> euroford: 没找到"南无"的念法
<namoamitafo> euroford: 阿弥陀佛有 http://www.dharmazen.org/x2gb/d33sprob/P4-468.htm
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你用的是什么输入法？从哪个字典导入的？
<^k^> ⇪ title: 阿彌陀佛之梵名到底是如何唸？
<GNUdog> !!!
<mike-w> my pc works well
<namoamitafo> euroford: 输入法不是也不应该是很正规的出处
<GNUdog> 翘班
<adam8157> 我也想翘, 没心情啊
<kkde0O> mike-w: apt-get source bash coreutils 估计在这2个包里面
<mike-w> kkde0O, 什么？time的代码我有
<llbxwj> 搜狗输入法里nanwu和namo都有
<euroford> ^k^: 全称应该是"南无啊弥陀佛", 就是皈依无量寿佛的意思。
<^k^> euroford, 南无阿弥陀佛啊转换为无量寿的意思是全名。  ㍨ 
<kkde0O> mike-w: 哦,那我也不知道了
<jyfl987> 内置Ingenic半导体公司(北京君正集成电路)以MIPS32架构开发的SoC，零售价格不到100美元。这款手机目前已在中国、欧洲、印度大量出货
<Kandu> 七夕了，你們那兒的廟會如何？
<euroford> ^k^: 这个是让你进入西天极乐世界的佛
<^k^> euroford, 你不说。  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 堅決保護 華夏道尊的傳承
<ineed> 请问，在windows下能用irssi吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 到时候可以买来玩玩 是 jz4770的 这个有1Ghz
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这么便宜啊?
<kkde0O> ineed: 装个cygwin
<jyfl987> adam8157: 集成东西多呗
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: ䷀䷀䷀䷁䷁䷁
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有没有那种带壳和内置电源, 看起来很舒服的开发板...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我也想要那种 额 不过可以用路由器那个壳来改装哈
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 幹嘛給我發 乾 ䷀ 坤 ䷁
<CyrusYzGTt> 陰陽（太極）☯
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: ䷗
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当时辞职的时候还想顺走一个机顶盒的机壳来着... 不喜欢看起来破破烂烂的开发板
<ineed> 不装cygwin可以用irssi吗？
<adam8157> ineed: 不可以
<adam8157> ineed: 没有win版的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 带风扇的嵌入式产品 你们顺不起阿
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 幹嘛給我發  複 ䷗
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 你都认识啊
<euroford> 厉害啊
<ineed> adam8157: 用puttycyg可以代替cygwin吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ,,都是 64掛的 ，chuarmap就有
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 易经求卦，一般是几个？
<llbxwj> 貌似他们都认识
<adam8157> jyfl987: 要不就整个那种cube电脑的那种, 看着舒服
<adam8157> ineed: 不清楚, 之用过cygwin
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 陽爻 ⚊ 陰爻 ⚋ ...不清楚
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 搞一个算命的程序如何？
<ineed> adam8157: 哦
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 也就是随即生成这64挂
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 找 ee
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 你自己用 0 1算就是。。
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 这个求签差不多吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 acer出过一个 2k多的 不过芯片是atom 好烂
<jyfl987> adam8157: tcl好像有mips设备
<euroford> jyfl987: 千万别买atom的任何机器
<euroford> 垃圾啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: arm的这种多吧
<jyfl987> euroford: 我已经买过一个了 你nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 你試試用 6個隨機數 看看
<euroford> jyfl987: 同路人啊，我也是买了才知道的
<Kandu> jyfl987, adam8157: 你倆晚上逛廟會不
<jyfl987> adam8157: 等 jz4770大规模上市以后 我们就爽了 mips终于跨入1Ghz普及年代了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还有庙会呢?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我约了几个科幻界的朋友吃饭
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你现在定机票的话 还来得及过来吃
<llbxwj> 有人看哈利波特么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么时候?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下班阿
<Kandu> jyfl987: 也不錯。七夕的廟會應該是最熱鬧了吧，錯過可惜的
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 如何生成随机数简单，关键是要解卦啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我主要是想把玩他那把复合弓 威力很大的
<CyrusYzGTt> llbxwj§ 看了 高清的 死亡1 和 槍版 死亡 2
<adam8157> jyfl987: 科幻界..看过好多年SFW
<jyfl987> 要不去 lerosua那吃饭也行
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都有谁啊?
<llbxwj> 明天去影院看2D的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 海军阿 磁芯阿
<tusooa> MaskRay: scripts-eexp...那是eexp的脚本。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 擦, 真得假的?
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 然後安裝出來順序 安裝 111111 出來是 乾 就出乾 的箋言
<Kandu> jyfl987: 劉慈欣?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 求蹭
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 然後安裝出來順序 按照111111 出來是 乾 就出乾 的箋言
<adam8157> jyfl987: 假的吧, 他还在山沟沟里吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 要是劉慈欣，你幫我討個簽名來吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你说呢 真的假的 lol
<llbxwj> 刘慈欣不出新作品了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 都有谁么
<llbxwj> 好久没看科幻世界了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过上次姚海军来过我们公司 我们老总知道我喜欢科幻的 特意叫来我们技术部过
<llbxwj> 挖草！！铁道部网址被黑！！！http://t.cn/a8cjGA ！！！！速度去看！！！！
<^k^> ⇪ title: NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
<llbxwj> 快去看
<gplfeng> 靠，骗人
<adam8157> 官窑 民窑啊
<tusooa> llbxwj: 那跳来跳去的。。。
<llbxwj> 啊。转自微博的
<llbxwj> 对
<llbxwj> 小羊
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<tusooa> llbxwj: 做那干啥
<jyfl987> llbxwj: 这种骗人的谣言就不要跟着传播拉
<MeaCulpa> s
<llbxwj> 。。。骗人的么
<euroford> 有人知道ň，如何发音的吗？ en3?
<CyrusYzGTt> llbxwj§ 是不是那個羔羊
<leyle> 编译 freerdp的时候，提示 tem 空间不足
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 内存泄露死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340635 10.4的系统，用vlc播放视频，暂停后，一会儿硬盘狂转（笔记本），然后直接死机。重启后打开system monitor观察，只要一占停vlc，vlc的内存占用量立马攀升，都达到一个g了，然后就死机了，屡试不爽。坐等强人解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangyayun — 2011-08-05 17 ...
<ineed> 你们的xchat都是从哪下的？
<MeaCulpa> ineed: google ychat
<gplfeng> 软件中心
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是轉移視綫和炒作 ，鑑定完畢
<ineed> MeaCulpa: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ yum install xchat
 * adam8157 征人明天去后海
<llbxwj> 是啊
<leyle> 杂个回事阿？
<jyfl987> tem我也不知道是啥
<llbxwj> 弱弱问一下哦。xchat上怎么单独对某人说话啊。在群里
<llbxwj> llbxwj§ 是不是那個羔羊
<llbxwj> 就这样子的
<jyfl987> http://developer.tcl.com/      adam8157
<^k^> ⇪ title: TCL-开发者平台
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还以为是tcl语言...
<llbxwj> ineed:ubuntu自带的。windows去google搜
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 请问，firefox的chatzilla好用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> llbxwj§ type 前幾個字母，然後 tab 補全，，
<jyfl987> adam8157: haha
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..沒有用過。。
<llbxwj> CyrusYzGTt, 哦懂了，谢谢
<adam8157> 转：买完西瓜老板娘问我：明天七夕要鲜花么？答：订花干嘛？老板娘：可以送女朋友啊！……想也没想直接回她一句：订满多少送一个女朋友。老板娘默默的回去接着整花了……
<ineed> llbxwj: 难道你一直用鼠标操作xchat
<llbxwj> ineed, 我用的windows系统。。。。
<namoamitafo> ineed: chatzilla好用
<ineed> llbxwj: 难道windows的xchat只能用鼠标操作？
<llbxwj> ineed, 在上班吗。要切来切去的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BE2FE2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=1nihon-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B002BE2FE2
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Sunforce 39305 650-Watt High-Efficiency Polycrystalline Solar Power Kit: Automotive
<llbxwj> 主要不算是高手啊。
<llbxwj> 只能鼠键合用
<ineed> namoamitafo: chatzilla能不能把那个侧栏去掉
<namoamitafo> ineed: 不知道, 但是我在windows下就用这个
<llbxwj> chrome上有没有xchat
<llbxwj> 貌似没有
<CyrusYzGTt> llbxwj§ 瀏覽器 ，可以用 webchat登錄。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 去那做撒？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 传说中的地方, 之前某人一直说要带我去
<GNUdog> adam8157, 等等，七夕是哪一天？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 明天?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 纪念流氓成功的励志节日
<llbxwj> CyrusYzGTt, 哦。谢谢
<llbxwj> 七夕是明天
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那你明天是要去搞基的哦？
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
 * ineed 你们觉得#english里的哪个机器人功能多不？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 被我看穿了，哈哈
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我明天没安排啊
<llbxwj_> 明天去看哈7去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 分分合合, 巧妙的避开了所有中外情人节和大小光棍儿节...灵活性相当高
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没了？
<adam8157> 哈7上, hurry拿到的那个破棍子估计是个神器
<llbxwj> adam8157, 估计是，内核都和伏地魔的一样
<GNUdog> 内核…
<GNUdog> 3.0 的吗？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 什么没了？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我刚一瞬间也短路了
<llbxwj> 。。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 希望不用跑 tier 测试
<GNUdog> 要不然 HP
<GNUdog> 会很累的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说我的tier1还在跑, 好几天了...以前没这么慢
<GNUdog> adam8157, 反正到23号，着急什么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你这个怨念啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 感觉咱们做这个, 好多cve的可以搞搞0day
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> GNUdog: 使坏什么的...哎呀呀...
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/150866.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 上海农民工网络普及率远超市民平均水平_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
 * ineed paints ^k^ by spray like zebra
<llbxwj> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/150862.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: .XXX域名后缀即将开放注册 目前正接受预订中_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<ineed> .
<ineed> .
<GNUdog> adam8157, 先把 kaka 的 VPS 搞了？
<ineed> .
<ineed> .
<ineed> .
<ineed> .
<^k^> ineed: .. ..
<adam8157> GNUdog: 等他去了台湾再搞, 毫无还手之力
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你更狠，ETA：下周三
 * adam8157 我发现我哏儿坏...
<ineed> adam8157: 请问，我刚才怎么了？
<adam8157> ineed: 手抖了, 挂号啊, 早发现早治疗 :)
<euroford> ^k^: are you there? could you do me favour? what's the pronuciation of ề ?
<adam8157> euroford: 撒娇音
<^k^> euroford, 我还在这里。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<ineed> hi
<euroford> ^k^: 拜托，帮帮忙
<^k^> euroford, 你问问题的形式帮助吗？  ㍩ 
<chattan> 哎~~~
<chattan> 还没有下班班呀
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<euroford> ^k^: ề怎么发音啊？
<^k^> euroford, 让我们换个话题。  ㍩ 
 * adam8157 饿了
<euroford> ^k^: 我急啊
<^k^> euroford, 感谢您的信息。  ㍩ 
<euroford> ^k^: 看来是没有人在旁边了
<^k^> euroford, 这是一个人而一概而论。  ㍩ 
<ineed> 好神奇啊！
<ineed> 好神奇啊！
<ineed> 好神奇啊！
<ineed> 好神奇啊！
<^k^> ineed: .. ..
<chattan> 。。。。
<ineed> ^k^: hi
<chattan> ineed: 你是EE的马甲？
<^k^> ineed, 好  ㍩ 
<ineed> chattan: nope
<ineed> ^k^: how much are you
<^k^> ineed, 没有任何理由这样想。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: 好神奇啊！
<llbxwj> 下班咯。饿死。烧烤去
<^k^> ineed, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: 好神奇啊！
<^k^> ineed, 很高兴听到这个。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: 好神奇啊！
<GNUdog> 真想把这机器人T了
<GNUdog> freeflying, 还我 OP～～～
<llbxwj> GNUdog, 啊，哪个是机器人
<freeflying> GNUdog: 请我吃饭
<GNUdog> freeflying, ....  你都那么胖了，请你减肥如何？
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我已经减了有8Kg了
<GNUdog> freeflying, 然后咧？不是还有 200KG 么
<MaskRay> GNUdog: 你好像从 access list 里被删掉了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 马上就到70多了
<GNUdog> freeflying, 来北京吧，请你～
<freeflying> GNUdog: WTF, 难道我不在北京？
<GNUdog> freeflying, 难道你不在上海？WTF
<freeflying> GNUdog: looooooooooong loooooooooooooooong ago
<GNUdog> freeflying, 那周末出来吃饭呗
 * adam8157 谁刚才说找基友来着
<llbxwj> 有南京的么
<llbxwj> 不要基友
<llbxwj> 撤
<GNUdog> freeflying, 我去，人呢？
<freeflying> GNUdog: 还不吃饭啊
<GNUdog> freeflying, 你敢响应上一句么
 * GNUdog 等下去吃饭，现在都是下班时间，人多
<freeflying> GNUdog: 10月以后就可以了，等我们家孩出世了
<GNUdog> freeflying, 我去，你档期都排到10月了！
<GNUdog> freeflying, 这可是我叫你你不出来的喔，先还给我 OP 吧
<Nonicks> 怎样以root的身份用Notepad来打开程序的file？？？？
<Nonicks> o.o
<Pwnna> sudo vim ..?
<Nonicks> sudo vim 然后路径 ??
<Nonicks> sudo: vim: command not found
<Nonicks> :(
<Nonicks> ?
<Yangtse> 介绍个电子书的ftp
<Yangtse> 谁给介绍个ftp
<cfy_> MaskRay Kandu 28号在上海举行的活动你们去不去？
<namoamitafo> cfy_: ?
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • 关于【man tcpdump】里面的一句话 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340647 The notation is 'first:last(nbytes)' which means 'sequence numbers first up to but not including last which is nbytes bytes of user data'. 关键是词组【up to】，这句该如何翻译啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunjing — 2011-08-05 18:31
<cfy_> namoamitafo 28号有个linux二是周年的活动呀
<Yangtse> 求盗版书的ftp
<cfy_> 如果这里有人，我熟悉的，去的话，我也去凑热闹
<namoamitafo> cfy_: 不会去
<cfy_> 你上海的都不去？
<gaia144> .
<namoamitafo> cfy_: 忙着高考mock test
<cfy_> namoamitafo 哦
<MaskRay> cfy_: 没法去
<cfy_> MaskRay 这么早报到？
<cfy_> 那算了。  。。估计kandu也不会去的。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 现场签掉，就不用 mock test 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哪里有神牛那么强
<cfy_> mock test是啥？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 随便考考前xx的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 题目简单，换到08、09就悲剧了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装系统是出现黑屏或不知名错误，求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340650 （想要传图片，不会上传，只能这样描述了） 安装时出现如下提示： [ 9.485396] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk [ 9.127590] CR2:000000000f9581ffc [ 9.129146] ---[ end trace 922c1a4c282d2310 ]---- 等等 求大侠指点。。。 统计信息: 发表于  ...
<snugglecat> 谁懂 php 的
<snugglecat> 怎么判断一个变量是 bool 还是字符串
<qinglingquan> 人呢？
<euroford> snugglecat: 不分吧，用在哪里，就是什么
<namoamitafo> 请问vim如果要把一个文件重命名写入后:w一直以这个重命名写入, 怎么做
<snugglecat> euroford, 我知道是不分， 但我需要分啊
<snugglecat> euroford, 我需要俩同名但处理不同的俩函数， 他接受的参数不同
<snugglecat> euroford, 问题是参数个数一样， 无法重载
<euroford> snugglecat: 这个深了，有必要吗？绕开不行吗？
<snugglecat> euroford, 绕开就得俩函数名不同哇， 个人觉得恶心
<snugglecat> euroford, 处理不同，但逻辑一样。
<euroford> snugglecat: 只能说PHP宝典里面可能有答案了
<snugglecat> 如果可以判断传给函数参数的数据可以判断类型， 一个函数也没问题， 按类型判断来处理罗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu上安装虚拟家后的 windows系统上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340654 VBOX安装后安装了windowsXP系统最开始是网卡驱动不正确弄好了后就是不知道该如何不知道该怎么配置， 请使用过的朋友指点一下给个思路也行 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouyezhuei — 2011-08-05 20:01
<S0S>  E: Package 'tor' has no installation candidate 无法安装tor
<S0S> :(
<S0S> 有没有人知道怎么解决？？
<S0S> ??????????????????????????
<S0S> 有没有人知道怎么解决？？
<S0S> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
<S0S> =.=
<moriramar> S0S: 你倉庫沒更新？
<S0S> 倉庫?
<moriramar> S0S: 自己去 Google 一下“no installation candidate” 就出來了。
<S0S> Thankssssss
<moriramar> S0S: 另外 IRC 中不要刷屏，會被封號的。
<moriramar> S0S: 大家在這不代表人在這，這裹很多人現在也在工作，或者只是掛在這，耐心點等，過個10分鐘再重新問。
<S0S> 我没有register, errr， 谢了
<S0S> OKay
<S0S> I am SOOO sorry -.-
<moriramar> S0S: 沒事。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 剛纔發生什麼驚心動魄的閒事了？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: “纔”字多年前就不用了……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 沒什麼。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，我喜歡用就是
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦
<S0S> 我update了，然后再install一遍，还是显示和之前一样的 E: Package 'tor' has no installation candidate
<S0S> =(
<qinglingquan> ifconfig 没有etho,是不是意味着缺少网卡驱动？
<S0S> 我可以手动安装packages吗？
<cfy__> qinglingquan: ifconfig -a看下有没有,
<qinglingquan> cfy__, :)也没有只有lo和sit0
<qinglingquan> cfy__, 如果网络设置不好gentoo的软件就没法安装了，急阿：（
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: ifconfig eth0 up
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你什么时候要北上?
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 也不行
<cfy__> qinglingquan: -a都没有的话,不清楚了.不会是sit0吧?你知道sit0是啥么?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: emerge pciutils && /usr/sbin/update-pciids
<cfy__> MaskRay: namoamitafo: Kandu: http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/05/1058204
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | 斯坦福大学“人工智能入门”提供免费线上课程
<qinglingquan> cfy__, 应该不是sit0
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: lspci | grep -i net
<moriramar> S0S: 應該可以。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, lspci默认是没有的吧？
<S0S> ok
<qinglingquan> MaskRay, 如果不是别我要重新编译内核？
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: emerge pciutils && /usr/sbin/update-pciids
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾正式將 portage從fedora15中剔除。。
<cfy__> MaskRay: 他没eth0,如何网络?
<cfy__> MaskRay: 他没网络,如何emerge?
<MaskRay> cfy__: ...
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你什么时候要北上啊?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 17
<qinglingquan>  是不是要重新编译内核？
<cfy__> MaskRay: 这月17号? 这么早?
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: 是的
<MaskRay> cfy__:
<MaskRay> cfy__: 嗯
<qinglingquan> cfy__, MaskRay, 谢谢，我编译去。
<S0S> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  tor : Depends: libevent1 (>= 1.3e) but it is not installable E: Broken packages   <------ what now?? = =
<moriramar> S0S: 你用哪個源的？
<S0S> 我从packages.ubuntu.com下载的   O.o
<moriramar> S0S: 不是，我是說你的軟件倉庫用的是哪的？cn.archive.ubuntu.com的？還是什麼。
<S0S> 我吾知啊 o.o
<lolicon> gentoo 有什么 gtk3 主题引擎
<Colin-shzsc> 没几个吧，目前我在 archlinux 上面用的一个主题需要 Unico 引擎
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 谁启动了我的vsftpd http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340658 我的系统是ubuntu 11.04，发现在个奇怪的问题，vsftpd每次都会自动启动，我用 Code: sudo update-rc.d -f vsftp remove 仍然启动 Code: chkconfig -l vsftpd 输出 vsftpd 0:off 1:off 2:off 3:off 4:off 5:off 6:off 但是结果是，刚开机的时候不启动，等过一会一看，又来了。。。 谁 ...
<lolicon> audacious 升级后硬上 gtk3 了。。。结果界面超级恶心
<lolicon> 喵哈哈哈哈下周有全聚德烤鸭吃。。。
<lolicon> 还可以和 google 工程师面对面搞基
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那weather.perl是eexp的脚本。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好乱
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没办法，eexp的。只好这样了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 神碼 又見 神碼
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其实cairo-w更乱
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你 bash 从哪儿学的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: shell版exp发的那，置顶的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还有就是goboLinux
<tusooa> raybot: 没了？
<tusooa> 咋会有lag的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 好强，我 abs 只看了一半
<tusooa> n. 落后,囚徒,迟延;
<tusooa> MaskRay: er
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://maskray.tk/ 没sitemap,没about,把那顶上的栏干掉吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: MaskRay
<S0S> 有没有人wine得了fg的？？
<jiero>  哦。
<MaskRay> tusooa: done
<jiero> 为什么下载多了，会失去链接呢？这种情况是硬件问题吗？
<lolicon> jiero: 这是rpwt
<jiero> lolicon: 你好
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我也得生成 rss
<lolicon> jiero: :P
<S0S> I'm ignored -.-
<jiero> lolicon: 你用什么WM呢？
<Kandu> cfy__: :)
<cfy__> Kandu: 去不去?
<lolicon> jiero: awesome
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 好久不見了，，蘿莉控//
<iGoogle> tusooa: 又胡说啥。
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: ><
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 終於見到這個神之分身了
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 你的脚本可读性太差了
<adam8157> .
<cfy__> .
<Kandu> cfy__: 不去
<cfy__> Kandu: 哦.料到了......
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你改一个可读的出来。试试
<iGoogle> 哪个脚本？
<iGoogle> cw?
<cfy__> .......
<cfy__> MaskRay: 拿出优美的haskell和丑陋的perl比一下
<iGoogle> 改得好。我就跟着改
<iGoogle> cfy__: (((())))
<MaskRay> cfy__: haskell 不擅长脚本
<jiero> lolicon: 明白了。
<tusooa> iGoogle: en.cairo-weather
<iGoogle> en? 你改的？
<cfy__> MaskRay: 那perl吧,我以为随便写写,都能比神的好懂....首先神乱写use的...那里用到了,前面写一下....
<cfy__> iGoogle: 神,赞同不?
<iGoogle> 没觉得。
<cfy__> .
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/453099/
<iGoogle> 有些模块，蛮多时间不需要用的。就写中间判断语句里面？
<MaskRay> 39-43 行
<MaskRay> 神迹
<tusooa> iGoogle: use是在编译的时候执行的。。。
<cfy__> MaskRay: .....这种.....出了问题,,就是重写的...
<bachue> 问下命令行下如何查看笔记本剩余电量？
<cfy__> MaskRay: 这个看上去很好啊....你应该看下down_flash的
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 你那是别人改过的嘛
<MaskRay> cfy__: Perl 返回的列表比如 localtime
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那确实是exp的原本的
<iGoogle> 去git看
<cfy__> iGoogle: 没错,你写在哪里,效果都是一样的,use,所以写在开头吧...
<iGoogle> 我不可能写env的
<tusooa> iGoogle: 你那里都没weather.perl了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你要告訴 cfy__ 是那個窩的腳本，我都發現有七個了。。
<iGoogle> git 是没这脚本的阿
<MaskRay> cfy__: 不翻手册真搞不懂每一项是什么
<cfy__> MaskRay: 同意....翻了手册,我也要对照一下....
<iGoogle> 支持你们改。改了，我来diff
<tusooa> iGoogle: 都在git上挂着呢
<tusooa> 为啥$var->func这样的必须带括号
<tusooa> $var->func arg1,arg2这样的就提示错误
<MaskRay> Perl 的怪异用法太多了
<iGoogle> 不多呢。
<snugglecat> 有啥 ssh 推荐啊， 可以翻墙的
<cfy__> MaskRay: 不要吐槽了....没意思...还是说说haskell的优美
<tusooa> 为啥print FH $var;可以FH->print ($var);就不可以
<iGoogle> ((((((())))))))
<tusooa> snugglecat: http://maskray.tk/2011/07/31/get-ssh-password-and-login.html
<cfy__> - -!
<^k^> ⇪ title: 自动获取SSH密码并登录
<iGoogle> 看不清
<cfy__> iGoogle: 缩进啊....
<iGoogle> 写过C的。不会听你的这套。尤其缩进。 :D
<snugglecat> tusooa, 我是要 ssh 推荐。 我有一个 cjp 的， 但是有时候上不屈
<MaskRay> cfy__: Parsec 类似自然语言，已经看到了
<tusooa> snugglecat: spawn w3m -dump http://vastars.info/free-ssh-source #写的明明白白的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 免费SSH帐号 « 瀚海星尘
<Guest67237> Hi
<Guest67237> hi
<^k^> Guest67237, 好  ㍭ 
<snugglecat> tusooa, 好吧， 我不懂 bash 呢
<cfy__> MaskRay: 哦...cl的loop也很类似自然语言
<tusooa> snugglecat: 那是expect额
<iGoogle> 我知道了。没缩进，觉得不好分段看。 cfy__ ?
<snugglecat> tusooa, 那我更不懂啦
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你可以在vps上开个帐号,用密码啊.应该可以不能登陆.只能转发吧
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你可以在vps上开个帐号,用密码啊.应该可以设置成不能登陆.只能转发吧
<cfy__> iGoogle: ? 好久没写C了......
<MaskRay> 非常简单的 binary search tree
<MaskRay>  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/453103/
<cfy__> MaskRay: rb tree比B tree有啥好?
<cfy__> MaskRay: 系数小?
<MaskRay> cfy__: 应该可以
<cfy__> MaskRay: 你是说系数小是吧
<MaskRay> cfy__: 用途不一样
<Naked89> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:happyaron/ppa
<cfy__> MaskRay: 我再翻翻rb tree的好处先
<Pwnna> ACPI 的 cPU wakeup 为什么每秒30k?
<MaskRay> cfy__: B tree 层数少，适用于外存
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求推荐主题和窗口装饰 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=340666 Screenshot.png 主要是求窗口装饰，如图这样的我觉得很好，就是要透明，但是由于他的色调是黑色的 我宁愿全透明 谁能告诉我怎么改，或者推荐我个装饰 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mazenvoy — 2011-08-05 21:46
<Pwnna> 我的CPU现在都在最高速度上。。。
<cfy__> MaskRay: rb tree,是能.平衡,那b tree不是性能也差不多么?
<aint> Hi
<^k^> aint, 好  ㍭ 
<iGoogle> ruby? OO？ 讲性能？
<cfy__> iGoogle: red black tree
<MaskRay> cfy__: 你看 b tree，它的表示不能像 rb tree 那样简单，但层数少，如果访问外存的话，
<MaskRay> cfy__: 节点之间储存关系不是相邻的，没法一下子存取
<MaskRay> cfy__: 你用 rb tree 就会有大量存取，次数和层数同阶
<cfy__> MaskRay: 嗯.原来还是复杂啊.我以为rb tree比较复杂
<MaskRay> cfy__: b tree 更复杂
<cfy__> MaskRay: 原来如此
<MaskRay> cfy__: b tree 的实现没 rb 那么大的技巧性，但是更复杂
<Pwnna> 30000 Processor Wakeups per second
<Pwnna> what the fuck
<cfy__> MaskRay: 嗯..cl的实现,不算别的磁盘相关的库,800行....
<tusooa> .
<Pwnna> ...
<happyaron> 我的gmail又到每日发送上线了。
<happyaron> 2000封左右的样子。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 都没了？
<tusooa> 人呢？
<yunfan> happyaron: 你发那么多干嘛？
<happyaron> yunfan: bot
<yunfan> http://news.cz.soufun.com/2011-08-05/5594883.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 地产企业被瓜分 南昌大桥数百人集体跳桥自杀|搜房地产资讯
<yunfan> happyaron: 额 你做什么bot
<happyaron> yunfan: 翻译有关的
<snugglecat> arch 的mp3装哪什么
<Pwnna> http://pastebin.com/xa4s317u
<karpar> ubuntu哪个irc客户端比较好？
<yunfan> karpar: irssi?
<yunfan> Pwnna: 你还没回去？
<Pwnna> 我现在这个CPU一直在最高速度。。
<Pwnna> ubuntu我就没有没有问题的。。
<karpar> yunfan: irssi是否有GUI?
<Pwnna> 应该算是linux kernel
<yunfan> karpar: 不知道 谁还玩gui阿
<karpar> yunfan: 呃，我土了
<yunfan> karpar: 恩
<karpar> yunfan: 我在用Empathy登#ubuntu-cn :(
<yunfan> karpar: 我在pidgin
 * tusooa using erc
<yunfan> ii
<stone-unix> 大家好
<stone-unix> 玩微博的多不多？
<^k^> stone-unix, 好  ㍮ 
<MaskRay> yunfan: +1
<houge_langley> 请问大家，e4rat这个包在linux中如何实现提高启动速度的？
<MaskRay> yunfan: 谁还玩gui阿
<tusooa> stone-unix: 微博上玩微博的多
<soiamso> houge_langley: 移动相关的文件到硬盘的同一个区域。
<yunfan> MaskRay: lol
<houge_langley> soiamso: 酱紫，刚刚我看how to geek的文章，给ubuntu装了，而且只支持ext4
<yunfan> MaskRay: 我只是问问
<yunfan> houge_langley: 你这样就是上当了 装ubuntu算什么geek
<houge_langley> soiamso: 上面提到在ssd上效果更好，;-)
<MaskRay> houge_langley: 求链接
<houge_langley> MaskRay: http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<^k^> ⇪ title: How To Cut Your Linux PC’s Boot Time in Half With E4rat - How-To Geek
<karpar> yunfan: 装哪个版本比较geek？难道要自己编译一个？
<yunfan> karpar: lfs 呵呵
<euroford> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115976
<karpar> yunfan: 果然是。。
<MaskRay> lfs 也是照手册的吧？自己搞
<euroford> Ext4 - Reducing Access Times
 * tusooa 记得好像有个from power button to bash prompt啥的
<yunfan> MaskRay: 那自己做个发行版？
<cfy__> 装个lisp machine最geek...
<yunfan> tusooa: 对阿 我就需要那个东西
<yunfan> tusooa: 不过我需要 from power to X
<tusooa> yunfan: 去lfs book里。有
<yunfan> tusooa: 有么？？？ 我说到 X阿
<tusooa> yunfan: 那就blfs,cblfs之类
<yunfan> tusooa: 我自己搞个forth 替换ubuntu的init不起效果 但是替换lfs的就可以启动到 forth下去了 这是为何呢
<MaskRay> 可恶的 e4rat，需要 >=dev-libs/boost-1.42[static-libs]
<tusooa> yunfan: 不懂。啥forth
<yunfan> tusooa: 你就当他是个 elf程序
<tusooa> yunfan: 替换init干啥
<tusooa> yunfan: 你init=/bin/bash不得了
<yunfan> 我的 t43 做lfs 花了3个 上午
<tusooa> jhalfs
<yunfan> 不知道如果买个 amd 四腿费龙 做一次lfs要多长时间
<CyrusYzGTt> 加個GPU
<adam8157> ?
<MaskRay> 怎么利用 gpu
<yunfan> 好像还真有用 gpu的kernel加速项目
 * ilovezoe 觉得很奇怪，以前觉得很难的东西，现在一下子就理解了
<soiamso> yunfan: 1/16 左右的时间吧
<yunfan> soiamso: 那就不晓得了 不知道用 gpu来同时运行线程片如何
<yunfan> 我现在就像知道买个 i7处理器 做一次lfs多长时间
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你那个机器什么处理器的
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ i7-2630QM
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 多少？2k?
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ i7-2630QM
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我说多少钱
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..是品牌機。。不清楚，，單個的價格
<soiamso> yunfan: 400块的cpu都能做到 1/16
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我还以为你拼出来的
<yunfan> soiamso: 啥 1/16
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,.我是內存自己升級，，
<soiamso> yunfan: 就是比一原来快1600%
<yunfan> soiamso: 我的t43也比1快阿 我想要1个小时搞定 这个i7差不多么？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你什么牌子的机器
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ASUS N53SN
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 整机几块？
<soiamso> yunfan: Q6600 就能在一个小时内搞定，而且 Q6600 已经不是主流，400左右的主流已经比它快
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..不要提了，，你翻看記錄吧，，這是我傷心的事情，，後悔，，
<yunfan> soiamso: 不是吧 我朋友说 q6600是最划算的 性能也狠
<soiamso> yunfan: 用 superpi 的时间 作为参考也是可以的
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你说下么
<soiamso> yunfan: Pathon II
<yunfan> soiamso: 你说的 400快主流是哪个型号处理器？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我是被騙買的，，
<yunfan> soiamso: 你这么说倒是可以
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么可能被忽悠买电脑呢
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 说下价格 我好了解下
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..由於舊的那臺 F320T壞了，繼續更好的，，
<qinglingquan> 同样的机器在这个linux版本识别为hda,另一个识别为sda，怪异
<soiamso> yunfan: 我说的是 Athlon II
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我那個價格是 最早買的價格，，跟現在的都便宜
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我那個價格是 最早買的價格，，跟現在的都便宜
<soiamso> yunfan: phenom II 算贵了
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 我那個價格是 最早買的價格，，跟現在的貴
<yunfan> soiamso: 这个需要开核才比q6600好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 打錯了兩次。。最後那個纔對
<yunfan> soiamso: 费龙也不过1k吧 6腿的 但是amd 不是说io不行么
<soiamso> yunfan: 为什么要开核？
<yunfan> soiamso: 不开核比得过q6600?
<soiamso> yunfan: 都是四核以上的
<yunfan> soiamso: 你去京东找个给我看看 我看athlon x2都400了
<yunfan> intel出了个 g620 这是什么的
<soiamso> yunfan: cpu 涨价了 ？
<yunfan> soiamso: 大概是
<soiamso> yunfan: 我年头买的现在比年头贵，同一个型号。
<yunfan> soiamso: athlon x4 要699 额
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts
<yunfan> soiamso: 高端全是intel 费龙排不上号
<yunfan> 对了  amd的 apu用什么插口的？
<soiamso> yunfan: 焊接 ？
<yunfan> soiamso: 不是 插口 是am3不
<soiamso> yunfan: AMD Opteron 6174
<yunfan> soiamso: 那个几块钱？ 我都没听说过
<alpha080> 服务器上用
<xxc> 前来求助....如何在xdg-open下注册协议
<xxc> 请问xdg-open如何打开特定的协议.
<yunfan> 我去京东看了下  athlon x3 + 2GRAM + 板子 + 电源 一共大概 不到2k
<yunfan> 看来2k可以配个大内存的了
<soiamso> yunfan: AMD Athlon II X4 620 跟Q6600 一个分数。
<soiamso> yunfan:  你觉得那个性价比高。
<yunfan> soiamso: 额 价格也差不多 q660二手的
<alpha080> AMD
<alpha080> 板便宜
<soiamso> yunfan: 645 已经快20% 了
<xxc> 有人用知道如何注册特定的协议到xdg-mime下用指定的程序打开么
<soiamso> yunfan: Q6600 二手多少钱？
<yunfan> soiamso: 那差不多
<yunfan> soiamso: 二手也要 700左右呢
<CyrusYzGTt> xxc§ 仿照 別的xdg寫個就是，，
<xxc> ....找不到模板
<CyrusYzGTt> xxc§ 解壓 google-earth那個
<soiamso> yunfan: 965 å¿«50% ä»·æ ¼ 909
<xxc> 能给个链接么..感激不尽
<CyrusYzGTt> google  google-earth
<CyrusYzGTt> 該睡了，，
<jiero> 好久没见AMD处理器的电脑了。。。
<yunfan> soiamso: 还行 我在配个配置 ddr3 1333的4G好便宜阿 才159
<soiamso> yunfan: http://www.360buy.com/product/322448.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【AMD羿龙II六核 1075T】AMD Phenom II ×6（羿龙II六核）1075T盒装CPU（Socket AM3/3.0GHz/3M二级缓存/6M三级缓存/45纳米） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<soiamso> yunfan: 我觉得电源机箱才是最骗钱的。
<tusooa> ls
<yunfan> soiamso: 所以干脆别买机箱好了 我这里反正有空调
<alpha080> 不怕辐射？
<soiamso> yunfan: 你用来编译C ？
<ilovezoe> 不怕
<alpha080> 放客厅？
<ilovezoe> 放室外
<yunfan> soiamso: 差不多
<yunfan> alpha080: 机箱能挡辐射？太扯了吧
<alpha080> 小心沙尘暴
<soiamso> yunfan: DIY  就是风扇嘈
<ilovezoe> :-D
<alpha080> 又不是核辐射，能挡一点
<soiamso> yunfan: 而且要注意京东有时候会发错货
<yunfan> soiamso: 额
<soiamso> yunfan: 买1333 内存，发 800 内存，当时就是把那800卖掉
<yunfan> soiamso: 哈哈 那不是赚到了么
<soiamso> yunfan: 年头差价大，现在比较接近了
<yunfan> soiamso: 主要是有老机器升级潮 现在都换代了 需求就掉下去了
<soiamso> yunfan: 现在都pad 了，
<yunfan> soiamso: 额 fail
<genieliu> 大家有什么ape格式音乐下载的网站介绍呀？
<ilovezoe> simplecd.org
<ilovezoe> 似乎是这样
<genieliu> ilovezoe: Thx, 先找找看
<ilovezoe> genieliu: 其实是电驴的镜像。
<genieliu> ilovezoe: 恩，看到了
<genieliu> 话说我下了个ape格式的专辑，刻录的时候要实现分轨是不是还要把那些歌曲从整个专辑里面提取出来？
<Kandu> genieliu: http://tinyurl.com/3fucwz7
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Burn APE to Audio CD in Linux | Bo Wu's IT Lab
<ilovezoe> shell里的函数定义是放在最前面还是后面？哪个比较合适
<cfy__> Kandu: 难得你还没睡....
<cfy__> ilovezoe: 前面不能用后面定义的函数 啊
<ilovezoe> cfy__: 谢谢啊。
<yunfan> cfy__: 他挂机的
<cfy__> yunfan: 不是说了一句话?
<yunfan> cfy__: 哪里
<cfy__> yunfan: http://projecteuler.net/index.php?section=problems&id=36
<^k^> ⇪ title: Problem 36 - Project Euler
<cfy__> yunfan: <Kandu> genieliu: http://tinyurl.com/3fucwz7
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Burn APE to Audio CD in Linux | Bo Wu's IT Lab
<cfy__> yunfan: py好快,有人0.840s
<cfy__> yunfan: cl实现 sbcl --script 36.lisp  0.64s user 0.06s system 99% cpu 0.693 total
<yunfan> cfy__: 哪一题？ 算1的1次方到 1e的1e次方？
<cfy__> yunfan: 36...
<yunfan> cfy__: 那后面的lisp呢
<cfy__> yunfan: ?
<tusooa> .
<cfy__> yunfan: 我写的cl 0.693啊
<cfy__> yunfan: 人家的py,0.840
<cfy__> yunfan: 这是 py http://pastebin.com/2mxHQ3E1
<Kandu> cfy__: 嗯，今天廟會呀
<cfy__> yunfan: 这是我的 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/ls4pe/blob/master/36.lisp
<cfy__> Kandu: 宗教?
<Kandu> cfy__: 大家都通宵不睡的
<Kandu> cfy__: 七夕廟會
 * Kandu afk bye
<cfy__> Kandu: o..
<yunfan> cfy__: 额 什么题目我都没清楚 我影响最深就是刚才说的 算1的1次方加到 1e的1e次方 最后结果的末10位
<gebjgd> 我考
<gebjgd> 松鼠不来了
<cfy__> yunfan: 哦.这踢
<yunfan> 当时用c优化的 跑了个小时 nnd 用python的 power第三个参数 才几秒
<cfy__> yunfan: 36 题,就是一个数,10进制和2进制的表示,从左到右,和从右到左是一样的
<cfy__> yunfan: 比如585
<cfy__> yunfan: 那你的C有问题...
<yunfan> cfy__: 不是 py那个好像有用到溢出什么的
<cfy__> yunfan: 我那题是每次只要最后15位啥的
<cfy__> yunfan: 然后就快了
<cfy__> yunfan: 哇塞..lispworks,编译函数以后...跑一下只要0.600s...
<cfy__> yunfan: 内存只有13MB...
<cfy__> yunfan: 爽啊....
<cfy__> 可惜买不起....我用的还是过时的版本...
<yunfan> cfy__: 跑这种题目居然也要13m内存
<cfy__> yunfan: 启动内存....
<cfy__> yunfan: 启动内存9MB
<yunfan> cfy__: lispworks多少钱来着
<cfy__> python 4MB.....
<cfy__> yunfan: 学术啥的$1000+吧...
<cfy__> 有个$1500差不多了...
<cfy__> yunfan: 其实sbcl就很不错了...只不过内存要100MB了...
<cfy__> 不过算下来内存比lispworks便宜多了....
<yunfan> cfy__: 内存不是问题 关键是你数据量大以后是不是也 100 100地加
<yunfan> cfy__: 对google的900k台机器来说 还是花钱买lispworks好
<cfy__> yunfan: 这个听 冰河说 是启动内存
<cfy__> yunfan: 我读取文件到vector的现象和perl的@a=<>比较是差不多的
<yunfan> cfy__: 还是forth好 lol 启动内存1k左右 lol
<cfy__> yunfan: .....
<cfy__> yunfan: 等咱有了钱....买个lispworks玩玩....
<yunfan> cfy__: 少来 我不跟你忽悠 我还是把那1k美元投资学习编译器技术吧
<ilovezoe> 网络审查是基于正则表达式么？
<yunfan> ilovezoe: 是就好了 lol
<cfy__> yunfan: 估计要严重优化吧...否则怎么跑得过来?
<cfy__> ilovezoe: 我觉得基本是字符串查找...
<cfy__> 否则哪来那么多误杀...
<ilovezoe> cfy__: 我想也是。只是我不懂表达。
<cfy__> yunfan: 你现在有用要花钱的软件么?
<cfy__> yunfan: 按价钱从高到i低
<cfy__> yunfan: 按价钱从高到低
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<yunfan> cfy__: 我最近搞了点美元 打算给我日常用的开源软件都捐点钱
<cfy__> yunfan: 好主意
<ilovezoe> lum...hdr
<cfy__> yunfan: 我只给国内的捐过钱...
<yunfan> cfy__: 主要是我 python postgresql 这两个助我找工作 是我衣食父母
<yunfan> 尤其是python
<yunfan> 当然 如果你穷追下去 应该给gcc也捐点 毕竟我跟大胡子都是大胡子 lol
<ilovezoe> :-D
<cfy__> yunfan: 我没看到捐助选项...
<yunfan> 上次想好了几个 忘记都是哪些了
<yunfan> cfy__: 你说哪个？python是有donate的
<yunfan> 我刚好paypal里有100多刀
<cfy__> yunfan: 我说ccl
<yunfan> cfy__: 额
<cfy__> denoate么?
<cfy__> 单词怎么拼的?
<ilovezoe> donate
<cfy__> 没有....
<yunfan> 我想给python捐个20刀 pg也20刀  其他的就不知道了
<cfy__> 嗯,sbcl和ccl都不需要捐助...
<cfy__> yunfan: linux
<cfy__> yunfan: gnu
<cfy__> 我也要搞点,以后去amazon买书
<gebjgd> 转：校内上一个女同学发的三行情书： 我的男友喜欢玩Dota 情人节送他什么呢? First Bloooood!!#七夕#
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 早就没first了. 应该最起码送个 double kill
<moriramar> 有人用鋼筆嗎？
<euroford> moriramar: 你是台湾人吗？
<euroford> 请教一个拼音的问题
<euroford> 5声是不是轻音？
<moriramar> euroford: 我不是，我是大陸的。拼音怎麼了？
<tIn502> 有人吗
<moriramar> euroford: 這個我記得國家有規定的。
<euroford> 了的普通话发音： LE5
<moriramar> tIn502: 有。
<^k^> tIn502, ....  ㍚ 
<tIn502> ifs安装的时候，到setting up nfs-common卡住了
<tIn502> 一个yes进程一直100％
<moriramar> euroford: 你要是找到智能ABC還是微軟拼音上好像有這個功能，可以試試。
<moriramar> euroford: 臺灣的注音輸入我記得輕聲是真的不標的吧？
<euroford> 注音聲調有五種：
<euroford> 第一聲，（陰平，不標調）；
<euroford> 第二聲，（陽平，標為“ˊ”）；
<euroford> 第三聲，（上聲，標為“ˇ”）；
<euroford> 第四聲，（去聲，標為“ˋ”）；
<euroford> 第五聲，（輕聲，標為“·”）。
<moriramar> euroford: 啊？我說我之前打不出來字呢……
<gebjgd> #_#
<euroford> gebjgd: hi
<moriramar> euroford: 我把7字當平聲了……
<moriramar> euroford: 不過說回來，那個表反正是你定，你用12345也沒什麼錯呀？
<gebjgd> euroford, x_x
<euroford> moriramar: 大家约定俗成就行了
<moriramar> euroford: 嗯。
<euroford> moriramar: 标12345比用上标声调，要容易处理多了
<moriramar> euroford: 你真怕可以標聲值嘛！
<euroford> 我到现在，也不会在计算机中输入上标音调
<moriramar> euroford: 陰平33 陽平35 上聲525 去聲41 輕聲11
<euroford> moriramar: 写中国字的音调又太麻烦
<moriramar> euroford: ……
<tIn502> 问题解决了
<tIn502>  = =
<moriramar> tIn502: 怎麼說？
<tfdetang> 现在的输入法基本都不需要标音调的吧
<moriramar> tfdetang: 但有些輸入法保留了這個功能。
<tIn502> moriramar: /etc/default/nfs-common里设置错了
<tIn502> － －。
<moriramar> tfdetang: 而 euroford 不完全是為了輸入法，他是在做字表。
<moriramar> tIn502: 雖然看不懂，但是好像很厉害的樣子。不管怎麼樣恭喜了。
<moriramar> euroford: 對了，我不知道 eastling.org 這個網站對你有多少幫助。
<tIn502> moriramar: 一个低级错误而已
<euroford> moriramar: 你怎么知道我在做拼音码表？
<tIn502> － －。
<gebjgd> 拼音输入法已经够快的了
<gebjgd> 还要什么注音
<moriramar> euroford: 你昨天自己說的好吧……
<moriramar> gebjgd: 注音不是港臺地區使用的嗎？
<euroford> 不好意思，年纪大了
<gebjgd> moriramar, 不知道
<moriramar> euroford: 呃……
<tIn502> gebjgd: moriramar 注音是台湾人用的
<euroford> moriramar: 想起来了，你就是说有人要花钱买码表的那位。
<tIn502> 恩
<euroford> moriramar: 怎么样，发现我那个拼音表有问题吗？
<tIn502> 就是用中文字符的拼音
<tIn502> 叫注音
<moriramar> euroford: eastling.org 上有很多漢字的上古音和中古音的注意，但是在字本身的信息問題上可能能幫助你吧。不過那個是線上的。
<moriramar> euroford: 我沒說有人花錢買碼表什麼的呀？
<tIn502> 注音在70年代的中国都有学
<euroford> moriramar: 多谢
<moriramar> euroford: 而且那天晚上至少我在的場合下沒有人說花錢買碼表。
<tIn502> 网上有下载的
<gebjgd> 什麽叫注音？
<euroford> tIn502: 哪里有啊？
<tIn502> 但有些人要贴纸，贴在键盘上
<tIn502> 虚拟键盘就有
<tIn502> 微软虚拟键盘
<tIn502> 但你不懂怎么念
<moriramar> euroford: 另外我還沒看你的碼表，最近還有更重要的事。我對GB18030字庫的聲碼沒有太大興趣。偏字做這個使用價值不高，不過反查到是個好功能了。
<tIn502> euroford: 难道我们说的不是一个东西
<tIn502> － －。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 其實微軟的鍵位很好背，我2次就背下來了。不過打的慢了些就是了。
<euroford> 应该不是
<euroford> moriramar: 偏子用五笔最好了
<gebjgd> 什麽是注音輸入法
<euroford> 但linux下，有好的五笔吗？
<gebjgd> 從來沒用過
<gebjgd> euroford, scim
<gebjgd> euroford, ibus都有務必
<gebjgd> 五筆
<euroford> gebjgd: 民国时候的东东了
<moriramar> euroford: 五筆打繁體的時候一些細節也不是太好拆，不過應該算最好的輸入法之一了。倉頡沒用過，不過看拆字方法可能比五筆在打複雜字的時候有優勢。
<tIn502> http://dsc.sun.com/dev/gadc/technicalpublications/articles/mabiao.txt
<tIn502> 码表
<moriramar> euroford: 就 ibus 那個五筆我感覺就可以了，除了繁字碼表的情况下我還要考慮簡體字的字頻不能太高這個問題。
<moriramar> tIn502: 他想做 GB18030 70000漢字的版本。
<tIn502> 哦
<moriramar> euroford: 我不知道你廣義漢字區是怎麼處理的，那些字也有讀音嗎？
<gebjgd> 還是拼音給力
<gebjgd> 速度夠快
<tIn502> http://blog.csdn.net/gxj1680/article/details/6368775
<tIn502> 这样的？
<moriramar> gebjgd: 感覺就那，反正我五筆和雙拼一樣快，拼音慢些。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 沒覺得
<euroford> linux中的五笔，能跟windows下的五笔那样好用吗？
<euroford> moriramar: 现在windows中，好用的五笔是哪个？
<euroford> moriramar: 极点五笔？
<euroford> moriramar: 有一些有
<gebjgd> moriramar, 看你打字的的速度了
<moriramar> euroford: 極點是最好用的了吧，下面就算搜狗了。前者是詞庫做的還行，後者是詞庫能更新，但默認的不多。
<moriramar> euroford: ibus-table-chinese-1.3.0 用極點的詞庫了，不過我在 FreeBSD 下試用的時候感覺很多小細節做的不好，比如太多生偏字了，而且不能設定輸出正體或者簡體。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 打字速度還行吧，200apm左右吧。
<euroford> moriramar: 有人把极点的五笔码表放到linux上，可以用的
<moriramar> euroford: 嗯。ibus-table-chinese 中就有。
<moriramar> euroford: 不過感覺不是太好。
<gebjgd> moriramar, apm是什麽意思？
<euroford> moriramar: 这个不是极点五笔的码表
<moriramar> gebjgd: Action per minutes，本來是玩游戲的時候用的，帶鼠標加鍵盤。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 不過我這只說鍵盤的。
<moriramar> euroford: 你用的是1.2的ibus-table-chinese……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 漢字比較的時候每分鐘多少字數把
<moriramar> euroford: Ubuntu 沒用新的。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 漢字那個沒測試過，我只打過英文的測試。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 考。你不是說的中文輸入法麽
<gebjgd> moriramar, 和字母輸入有什麽關系
<moriramar> gebjgd: 你說和打字速度有關，又沒說打英文，我就當純物理敲擊了。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 我說的是那種輸入法快
<gebjgd> moriramar, 其實看熟練程度
<gebjgd> moriramar, 有些人拼音不好，自然就用五筆了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 而且我現在打字的速度給壞碼表帶壞了，不敢用簡碼，也沒有專門為正體输出的五筆，自然速度不算太快。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 反正我用拼音無壓力
<moriramar> gebjgd: 理論上，雙拼重碼考慮在內，打《三國》的數據好像網上有。五筆平均是2.7，雙拼應該也不會太低，可能也是3左右，倉頡是3.5。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 而且我拼音和五筆都不錯，編碼都很熟，很少出問題，所以限制直接就是手速了。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 拼音打的字母太多，我的速度就不行。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 我聊天雙拼要比五筆快，但文章處理五筆要快些。因為智能的雙拼給凑句子要方便的多。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 那是你的打字速度太慢了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 為什麼？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 拼音也能打少字母出多字數
<gebjgd> moriramar, 智能拼音了
<euroford> moriramar: ibus-table-chinese 1.3里面有极点五笔吗？
<moriramar> euroford: 有，就是code.google.com上下的那個，有海峰的和極點的。海峰字庫最好，極點的詞庫最好。
<euroford> 多谢，我去看看
<moriramar> gebjgd: 那個我還不如打雙拼，就2個字母。我不信智能拼音你什麼時候都放心大膽的只打兩個字母。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 打字速度夠快。無所謂
<moriramar> gebjgd: 這個理論很奇怪，一個字打3鍵和2鍵，在擊鍵速度一樣快的話，明顯一個優勢就出來了……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 但是需要記字根阿
<gebjgd> moriramar, 所以我說是熟練程度問題
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你讓我打雙拼就絕對不會比拼音快
<moriramar> gebjgd: 暈，我說到現在前提都是這三個輸入法看字就知道碼的說……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 因為我對雙拼不熟悉
<moriramar> gebjgd: 那還說什麼……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 顯然不知帶哦阿
<gebjgd> moriramar, 顯然不知道阿
<moriramar> 我錯了……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你沒錯阿
<gebjgd> moriramar, 拼音好掌握阿。哪裏都有
<moriramar> 呃，這個是真的。話說現在還有人用鄭碼嗎？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 有
<gebjgd> moriramar, 這裏至少有個2個人用
<moriramar> gebjgd: 我看過，直接PASS了。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 我感覺我寧願用五筆。我五筆學了1個半月吧，才達到原來雙拼的水平。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 我上小學的時候學的五筆。後來就不用了
<gebjgd> moriramar, 現在直接就拼音
<moriramar> gebjgd: 哦，我想起來了，我原來還用過3個月的二筆，就是原來那個陰陽碼。
<moriramar> gebjgd: 不過也是因為生僻字的原因放棄了，改的五筆。
<moriramar> euroford: 怎麼樣？
<euroford> 我和极点五笔的杜联系上了，这位好像是坚决反对这样干的
<moriramar> euroford: 反對怎麼干？
<moriramar> 把詞庫搞到 ibus 中那样？
<euroford> 只用他的码表
<euroford> 是的
<moriramar> euroford: 那就不用唄，海峰的表是 GPLv2+ 的，随意用。
<euroford> 这样也好
<moriramar> euroford: 海峰的表是目前最全的，好像他開始跟Ext D區的字了吧？
<euroford> 好啊
<moriramar> euroford: 但是詞好像少了些。
<euroford> D区的字库，在linux中还没有呢
<moriramar> euroford: 不過我不是太介意，反正簡體的詞我也用不上太多。
<euroford> 我在网上找了一个unifonts6
<moriramar> euroford: 你是說 /usr/share/i18n 中的那個？
<euroford> 不是，好像是海峰的网站上下载的
<euroford> 一个exe文件
<moriramar> euroford: 不是，我是說“D区的字库，在linux中还没有呢”，你是說 /usr/share/i18n 中沒它的信息嗎？
<moriramar> euroford: 另外和你說，unifonts6 也是孫海峰老師做的。
<euroford> 这个unifonts6是什么授权协议？
<moriramar> euroford: 僅供學習使用。
<moriramar> euroford: 那個用了不少方正的字體和華文的字體，加上北大中文論壇的一些人的手動工作。
<moriramar> euroford: 哦，還有中易的。
<euroford> 那就不能放到linux中了
<moriramar> euroford: 是的。任何發行版都不能放。
<euroford> 自己玩，挺好的
<moriramar> euroford: 有幾個字體可以傳播，不過應該也不能放在 Linux 發行版中。
<moriramar> euroford: 就是方正的GB18030字體，我現在在用。
<moriramar> euroford: 那幾個字體當年是随 WPS Storm 1.0 beta 免費發放的。
<euroford> 哈哈
<moriramar> euroford: 但是 WPS Storm 項目停止了之後也就沒其它這樣的好事了。但是現在如果能搞到那個 tar.gz 包也能提取。我的是提取出來過的，有宋體、楷體、黑體和仿宋。宋體有2個，有個叫宋一的我給删了。
<euroford> 字体应该是国家出钱搞的，让方正承包了，现在出来赚钱，不应该啊
<euroford> 国家的投资，百姓应该是股东才对
<moriramar> euroford: 沒有，應該是GB18030的黑體或楷體的一種與宋體包掉，其它的給你賺。
<moriramar> 出版用字國際上都給你賺的。只有少數國家字體要求公有。
<euroford> 关键是仿宋楷黑4中字体的字型都是GB了
<euroford> 政府行文必须用这4中字型
<gebjgd> 用溫泉就行了
<euroford> gebjgd: WQY看内容没问题，但不能用作政府公文的
<gebjgd> euroford, 我又不在政府
<knownbad> gebjgd: 昨天好像有人找你。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 誰？
<knownbad> 忘了，反情报可能知道
<gebjgd> knownbad, 誰是反情報？
<gaia144> s/exit b
<euroford> moriramar: 海峰的网站是这个吗？ okuc.net？怎么大不开？
<knownbad> 德国的geb只有你一个。
<moriramar> euroford: 其它的搞到GB2312或者GBK就行了。
<moriramar> euroford: 好像最近關了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是阿
<gaia144> 德國佬
<moriramar> euroford: 他還有個文化中國的網站。
<knownbad> snugglecat: <-- 著名的反情报头子。
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 出來
<knownbad> (08:34:24 PM) adam8157: jyfl987: 那个德国人怎么不在
<knownbad> (08:35:20 PM) adam8157: maya1: g开头那个
<gebjgd> knownbad, 這叫找我？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你沒事吧
<knownbad> 呵呵，八卦
<knownbad> 么这个八卦。  08:36:26 PM) maya1: adam8157, 哦。 他家里来人了， 陪家人呢。 有可能送他家人回去吧。 前几天他说他父母快回去了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 太八卦了
<moriramar> euroford: 他網站不會被墙了吧？
<euroford> moriramar: 不好说啊
<euroford> 确实有版权问题
<moriramar> euroford: 碼表沒有，字體有。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我看我还是少说些我老婆的事了。
<knownbad> 搞不好被人肉搜索。
<CyrusYzGTt> 請問有用f15或者 f14的在嗎？
<Evanescence> 有人不？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 怎么了
 * knownbad 爆毙
<snugglecat> :)
<jiero> humble indie bundle 拼上了。也没卖到 160万美元。
<Evanescence> 有人知道怎么把cerycd添加到mldonkey吗？
<jiero> Ev
<jiero> w
<jiero> 我不知道。
<jiero> 你好。
<Evanescence> jiero: hi, good morning ?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-06
<jiero> Evanescence: morning
<jiero> En
<jiero> Evanescence:  Angry Bird level editor : http://www.badboll.nu/acme/able/
<Evanescence> jiero: you play it ? i can play it well
<jiero> Evanescence: I played it, and removed it:D
<Evanescence> jiero: I has only one shooter game in N900. most of gams has M space.
<jiero> Evanescence: I tried to port some python game but I failed:D
<jiero> Evanescence:  my skills not enough.
<Evanescence> jiero: python  game ?
<jiero> Evanescence: check this out: http://www.pyweek.org
<Evanescence> jiero: wow, cool.
<Evanescence> jiero: what have you tried ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  change resolution :D
<jiero> Evanescence: move some overlapped layer.
<Evanescence> jiero: can not understand....
<jiero> Evanescence:  most of the games use OpenGL which are not supported by N900 graphic card... even those without calling OpenGL, you still hardly run them well... because they are slow.
<Evanescence> jiero: i see. so what did you do ? I mean which part you take ?
<jiero> Evanescence:  I take no part. Just simple looking and modifying some number :P
<Evanescence> jiero: like a tester ?
<jiero> Evanescence: right. you got me.
<Evanescence> jiero: not I saw that it is a challenge. so that I gess you are in that challenge.
<jiero> Evanescence: to use vector editor in N900, you may try a svg-edit. http://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/ I request a mobile version.
<jiero> Evanescence:  This is made purely with html+javascript+css. I modified css.
<jiero> Evanescence:  The layout  need redesign to fit the mobile.
<linsux> 大家情人节有啥节目啊，CSS? N900?
<Evanescence> jiero: I understand, I never take part in game design or dev. but I guess that it need a lot  of svg , right ? so many pictures on screen. they are separate.
<linsux> bore my shit out
<Evanescence> linsux: I should kick you ass ....
<linsux> and you two should get some life
<linsux> so i will leave you fags, you may skull fuck his CSS and he may shove that N900 in your ass
<jiero> News, Disney get Tux as its new film character ;D
<linsux> you must be kidding
<linsux> sorry am i interrupting? whats up with the CSS frame design and N900?
<jiero> linsux: ... its a web application, powered by Javascript. Using CSS define the UI.
<Evanescence> jiero: Disney is about to make a video ? about Tux ?
<jiero> Evanescence: Named Tux. Then I read the whole news, nothing related to Linux the TUX except the title:D
<Evanescence> jiero: ..... anyway, maybe because linux's sign is a Tux.
<Evanescence> and they want to use Tux too
<jiero> Evanescence:  no, its a japanese manga named tux***
<linsux> japs gonna make a hentai version of tux
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我進錯地方了，，怎麼一直說 Eng
<linsux> 可以中文的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  You are very welcome to Chinglish chat room
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,,wu gai...
<linsux> 台风来啦！
<Evanescence> CyrusYzGTt: what is wu gai ? PinYin is a little hard to ....
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ zhe this guang fu pin yin
<linsux> 这里真是鸟语花香啊
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> .oicebot hug CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 CyrusYzGTt ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<linsux> 真恶
<linsux> 有台州的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiero> I found LibreOffice is much faster than Chromium/Firefox/Opera.
<linsux> i also find the game WOW is alot faster than vmware
<aint> .
<aint> .
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 如果你有比較打的內存，，我想，，我知道解決的方法，，不過治標不治本
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 如果你有比較大的內存，，我想，，我知道解決的方法，，不過治標不治本
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: ... 我的电脑已经崩溃了。
<Punna> 现在瘫痪中。
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 。。。
<Punna> ubuntu昨天晚上以后就不能用了
<Punna> 现在只有kubuntu... 一打开就要overheat
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，我收回，我的話，，
<Punna> ...
<Punna> 正在下载fglrx
<Punna> 希望可以用
<void1> 如果觉得一定是kde的问题，就进single模式装个其他桌面呗
<Punna> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..推薦生產系統用 openbox
<CyrusYzGTt> ..推薦辦公系統用 xface
<wsgdlhy> xface?
<wsgdlhy> xfce4?
<linsux> 生产系统的产量一般有多少
<linsux> CyrusYzGTt, 能说说吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<linsux> ？
<jiero> Evanescence: http://nightly.mozilla.org/mobile.html
<sikao_lfs> http://hua-yue.net/HuaShan/BBS/shenghuo/gbcurrent/77725.shtml
<sikao_lfs> 北大学生关机“嘿休门”事件完整版 太有才了
<genieliu> sikao_lfs: unable to load page
<Evanescence> jiero: have you installed that mobile firefox ? I removed it, big and heavy, opera is enough.
<jiero> Evanescence:  use the nightly build, they start using optimized compiler after firefox 5.
<qsdiy> 都肿么了
<Evanescence> jiero: Oh, Yeah !!!, I will
<qsdiy> 你要干嘛
<jiero> qsdiy: 打屁屁
<jiero> .oicebot kick qsdiy
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<qsdiy> what?
<jiero> .oicebot kick qsdiy
<metbsd> 太鸡巴有才了
<qsdiy> 别那么淫贱
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 你给的那个地址，我这给屏蔽了
<franklymeng> dd
<franklymeng> -chanserv
<franklymeng> show
<binker> r
<NoIE> 为什么 dropbox 突然能访问了？
<binker> 谁说能访问了阿
<binker> 没有可以访问
<binker> NoIE
<leyle> noFF
<tenzu> roylez:  主席万岁!
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<NoIE> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7044855/%5B%E7%A9%BA%E6%B0%97%E7%B3%BB%E6%B1%89%E5%8C%96%5D%5BWatsukiya%20%28Watsuki%20Rumi%29%5D%20COLORS%21%2010%20%28K-ON%21%29.rar
<NoIE> binker: 下载时动态网没有显示流量。
<metbsd> qsdiy, 很淫贱吗，你有鸡巴不？
<tenzu> 文明用语...
<binker> 就是就是，要文明用语
<metbsd> 很不文明吗
<tenzu> 据说这里有妹纸
<binker> 有谁用iBus
<leyle> fcitx
<binker> 梅子看见了都吓怕了
<binker> iBus的内存占用很大
<binker> 要占用几百MB阿
<binker> 系统里占用最大的一个进程了
<binker> 就是iBus
<leyle> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032ANRPK/ref=ox_ya_os_product  这个鞋子如何？
<snugglecat> tenzu, 有哇， 一个杭州的环保局妹子
<snugglecat> tenzu, maya1 据说也是
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我再一次八卦了
<tenzu> 啥?
<snugglecat> tenzu, 你不是问有没有妹子吗， 我告诉你 有一个 杭州环保局的果粉是女的， maya1 貌似也是
<snugglecat> 环保局的很久没来了
<tenzu> snugglecat:  杭州环保局的果粉在这儿混?
<snugglecat> tenzu, 曾经， 现在没见过了。 她说 喜欢 纯 cli 的。
<snugglecat> tenzu, 她还非常厉害。 喜欢编程。 objectxx-c 这个语言的。
<c-boy> 为什么我的ubuntu播放720p的电影很卡
 * leyle 浮云， 妹子
<c-boy> 是显卡的问题吗？
<tenzu> snugglecat:  最近冒出来的?我没啥印象
<c-boy> hi。有人吗？
<Oicebot> 没……
<lolicon> MaskRay: splay tree 最简单。。。
<snugglecat> tenzu, 也不是最近。 一俩个月前， 冒了几次头。
<tenzu> snugglecat:  我不认识,也许见过,不熟
<snugglecat> tenzu, lemmonhall 这人来的那段时间他就来过
<genieliu> c-boy: 应该是了，以前没装显卡也是卡得让人无语
<snugglecat> tenzu, 只来了几次而已
<tenzu> snugglecat:  柠檬猴有日子没见了
<c-boy> 不过我很期待ubuntu11.10
<snugglecat> tenzu, 是啊， 找到老婆了把。 正在筹办婚礼把
<tenzu> snugglecat:  表示虎躯一震
<snugglecat> 啥是 虎躯一震啊
<tenzu> snugglecat:  记得柠檬猴前段时间还说没有妹纸,怎么这就要结婚了
<tenzu> 斗篷肿么了?
<snugglecat> tenzu, 他不就是说找吗， 找到一个黑丝袜， 一个大鼻子。 这日子他没来， 我想可能是找到了吧。 他父母很急呢
<tenzu> snugglecat:  不知道最终选了哪个
<snugglecat> 不说了， 再说 knownbad 又得说我 反情报 了
<snugglecat> tenzu, 谁知道
<snugglecat> 哦，黑丝袜之前是英语老师
<tenzu> snugglecat:  如果他要结婚了,不知道能不能去蹭饭
<snugglecat> 不知道。他都不上来了。 可能就是怕我们蹭饭呢
<tenzu> snugglecat:  派你去灭了他
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 找不到他
<tenzu> snugglecat:  挖地三尺也得找出来
<snugglecat> 好吧
 * knownbad @@~
<lolicon> ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://club.china.com/data/thread/1011/2724/72/99/3_1.html  其他人别看。 我起哄的
<NoIE> 什么是 ghost object ？
<knownbad> 你这不是此地无垠三百两吗？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 呵呵。 我只是提醒说那是起哄的。 不想看的，就别进。
<sikao_lfs> genieliu:必须翻墙才能看
<sikao_lfs> snugglecat: 必须翻墙才能看   http://hua-yue.net/HuaShan/BBS/shenghuo/gbcurrent/77725.shtml      北大学生关机“嘿休门”事件完整版 太有才了  反正就是用古龙，金庸，甚至毛主席，鲁迅，还有现代的黄健祥，甚至古代水浒，红楼梦之类的手法描述事件
<snugglecat> sikao_lfs, 看到了
<snugglecat> 谢谢
<sikao_lfs> 刚刚出去了，挂机，现在才回来吃饭。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 项目主页用黑色配色好不好
<binker> snugglecat：还在阿
<binker> 不去吃饭阿你？？
<binker> 黑色很酷
<snugglecat> binker, 吃完饭了
<snugglecat> 怎么看我的ip
<genieliu> 最近想入手笔记本，价位大概在4000－5000吧，大家有什么好建议的么？
<snugglecat> binker, http://120.82.74.159 帮我看看
<moriramar> snugglecat: 我個人的感覺是黑色看起來很酷，但背景色用黑的話要小心一些透明背景的圖片顯示。
<binker> genieliu 2011年08月06日 12时12分54秒
<binker> 最近想入手笔记本，价位大概在4000－5000吧，大家有什么好建议的么？	
<binker> 闭上眼睛都能买了
<snugglecat> moriramar, 是啊
<snugglecat> 帮我看看我的主页 弄的怎么杨
<snugglecat> http://120.82.74.159 帮我看看
<snugglecat> 貌似太简单了
<binker> # 此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
<binker> #   如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。
<binker> #   如果您的计算机受到防火墙或代理服务器的保护，请确认 Firefox  被授权访问网页
<binker> snugglecat：
<moriramar> snugglecat: 亂碼？
 * Oicebot 同学你又乱码了?!试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来。
<moriramar> snugglecat: 全是亂碼……
<snugglecat> ......
 * Oicebot 同学你又乱码了?!试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来。
<moriramar> .oicebot off
<snugglecat> 不会把
<tenzu> 能打开,可能是被墙了
<snugglecat> utf8的哇
<tenzu> 一个链接都不能点...
<snugglecat> moriramar, 全英文的哇
<moriramar> snugglecat: 不知道，就這也亂碼。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 上边的图片是 snuggle cat 吗
<moriramar> snugglecat: 上面就導向欄正常。其它文字都是亂碼，但是圖片顯示也正常，說明html的標籤沒影響。
<binker> 你的网站到底什么编码阿
<moriramar> binker: +1
<moriramar> snugglecat: 看。
<binker> 一大堆乱码
<snugglecat> binker, 英文也乱码？？？
<moriramar> GBK BIG5 UTF8 UTF16 我都試過了不行。
<tenzu> snugglecat:  那女人的腿放的位置很给力啊
<snugglecat> moriramar, 最上边的图片是 Snuggle Cat 吗
<moriramar> 是。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<snugglecat> 那就奇怪了
<binker> 是阿
<snugglecat> 我去琢磨下先
<tenzu> snugglecat:  应该是based on吧, 怎么写了个base on?
<moriramar> snugglecat: 哦，不用擔心是不是我編碼表太少了。我的 locale.gen 是直接鏈在 /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED 上的
<knownbad> snugglecat: 不知，得出去了。
<binker> 你干嘛不用标准的UNICODE
<binker> UTF-8
<adam8157> tenzu: 疼疼你来啦
<ilovezoe> 乱码比无码好。
<tenzu> adam8157:  yo~~
<adam8157> tenzu: 这几天挺忙啊
<tenzu> adam8157:  不忙,只是上网不方便而已
<adam8157> tenzu: 看你发推看的我挺想西安的
<tenzu> adam8157:  我手机里照了些小吃照片,还没来得及上传,吼吼
<adam8157> tenzu: 555, 当时觉得没有多好吃, 现在反而馋得不行
<binker> adam8157：地沟油
<binker> 呵呵
<adam8157> ...
<binker> 想起那些小吃是地沟油做的
<binker> 就没胃口吃啦
<tenzu> adam8157:  在西安呆过多久?
<adam8157> tenzu: 四年啊, 我西电的
<tenzu> adam8157:  哦米豆腐,呆那么久竟然不把小吃吃够
<adam8157> tenzu: 5...神马时候回去一趟...
<binker> tenzu:幸亏他没吃太多
<tenzu> adam8157:  比如某年校庆神马的
<tenzu> binker:  我才不管地沟油,吃爽了再说
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 眼不见为净
<adam8157> tenzu: 校庆就算了, 我不是好学生...- -
<tenzu> adam8157:  那就找个别的借口
<binker> 不用找接口
<binker> 不用找借口
<tenzu> 专门跑一趟去吃小吃?
<binker> 直接去
<binker> 简单
<binker> 旅行a
<tenzu> 从西安到了天津,才发现西安真是个好地方
<binker> 顺带吃
<adam8157> tenzu: 什么时候再走一次我的"长征路" 西安->四川什么的
<binker> 难道天津不是好地方阿
<tenzu> adam8157:  大雁塔南广场出发步行走一趟丝绸之路吧
<tenzu> binker:  不咋地,没好吃的,绿化也不好
<adam8157> tenzu: 算了, 走到大唐芙蓉园就折返
<tenzu> adam8157:  你比我还懒
<GNUdog> adam8157, 小2b~
<binker> tenzu：天津狗不理包子
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...小盆宇
<tenzu> binker:  不好吃,还贵
<GNUdog> 包子不如去开封吃
 * adam8157 我感觉我又困了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 猪
<binker> 开封那是包黑子
<adam8157> GNUdog: 现在这光线比较适合睡觉
<GNUdog> adam8157, 老大在隔壁频道，让他给你精神喊话下，就不困了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你今天宅? 不去找基友?
<binker> 困了，就去睡小觉
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他挂机, 没见他说过话, 上次你搭讪也不理
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你不是要去后海找基友么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 基友在东单吧
<binker> 老大在闭关修练
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你基友在东单阿！
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没人一起啊, 我还没去过后海
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<binker> 谁用在用Empathy阿？
 * adam8157 github
<GNUdog> adam8157, 和你的基友，一起去看海…矮油…
<binker> 想知道怎么设置代理连接
 * adam8157 github连不上, 什么情况
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...哦米豆腐
<tenzu> adam8157:  主席说多试两次就好了
<binker> Empathy总是无法通过代理连接上线
<adam8157> tenzu: 什么? 基啊?
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦 github...
<tenzu> adam8157:  github...
 * adam8157 汗...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 听见没，第一次和基友出去都是这样，多试两次，基友之间就OK了
<adam8157> tenzu: 我说主席这话怎么怪怪的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你也歪了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我是顺着你的意思走的
 * tenzu G友G友,亲如兄弟...
<moriramar> 我暈，binding=strong evince 就悲劇，binding=weak 界面就不好看了，無語了……
<binker> O:-)
 * adam8157 莫非今天要宅一天么.....
 * adam8157 我再去睡一觉好了...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 年轻人，别做梦了，老老实实自己撸把
<moriramar> 擼多了會視覺模糊的。
<binker> GNUdog
<cuihao> linuxtoy.org 怎么回事？怎么连接被重置？
<cuihao> = = 这不会被墙吧
<binker> cuihao：被Q了
<cuihao> = =
<binker> 不是被墙
<cuihao> 嗯？
<tenzu> 没墙
<binker> 嗯
<cuihao> = = 哦，看来是我的网络问题
<binker> 都说了没被墙
<binker> 现在有没有支持Ubuntu的平板阿
<binker> 想买个平板
<moriramar> no, linuxtoy is not gfwed.
<moriramar> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac225739/……
<moriramar> 点錯 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac225739/
<moriramar> 當年我們這也玩過的白絲魔理沙，不過和人家比起來差遠了。
 * GNUdog 今天 nico 好慢
<moriramar> GNUdog: 你居然在上 nico！
<moriramar> 話說我 nico 還沒帳號……
<MaskRay> moriramar: SUPPORTED……你 glibc 编译了多久？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 相當久
<moriramar> MaskRay: 關鍵是 locale-gen 不算在 compile phase 中，而是在 install phase 中，所以 qlop 看不了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 不過我這 locale-gen 一次大概15分鐘左右吧。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 反正 glibc 又不經常更新。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 對了，app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3 今天還是昨天解除屏蔽了～
<MaskRay> moriramar: .doc 的公式、页边距之类的有改善了？
<MaskRay> moriramar: .ppt 就不指望了，显示实在太慢
<moriramar> 不知道。
<moriramar> .ppt 的加載實在一絕。我加了下大學英語光碟的課件，結果就是10分鐘。
<GNUdog> moriramar, 免费的帐号
<GNUdog> 晚上还只能看渣质量
<moriramar> GNUdog: 哎，現在 niconico 生意也做大了。
<moriramar> GNUdog: 不過我感覺這樣的業務挺好。
<leyle> 是不是笔记本 都有 cpu 风扇？
<MaskRay> 我到现在还没找到控制风扇的驱动
<binker> 不一定
<binker> 有的笔记本就没风扇
<leyle> 如何控制那个机器风扇 一直旋转？
<leyle> 现在温度好高
<leyle> 60度了
<binker> 用热管导热或者液冷的都没风扇
<leyle> 哦？哪个效果好些
<binker> 在BIOS里面有设置的
<binker> 在BIOS里面有设置风扇是否一直转动
<psychologe> 有用GAppProxy的吗？前几天还用得好好，今天发现用不了？
<binker> 没有用哦
<binker> 现在都是直接连接网络
<binker> 因为用代理上不了EMPRTY
<psychologe> 郁闷
<binker> 能上网就行了
<binker> 你郁什么闷阿？？？
<psychologe>  wwangchaohui.appspot.com/fetch.py你试下能访问不
<psychologe> 我经常得翻墙
<binker> 有自动翻墙的
<binker> 我以前经常去youtube看视频
<psychologe> 在手机上用youtube 客户端看视频，用GAppproxy很合适，一直在用，突然就用不了了
<binker> 我手机上不了
<binker> 再说也没有那么多的手机上网流量
<psychologe> 支持python就行，wifi啊
<kitty2> t400有LVDS和VGA两个屏显接口，VGA主要是用来接投影仪的，也可以接显示器，这两个接口能单独做双屏用吗，也就是显示不同的东西？
<ilovezoe> 手机做路由+USB无线网卡 ==> 给受限的电脑上网，怎么样。
<CyrusYzGTt> 所有linux系統適用 http://be-evil.org/optimise-firefox-and-chrome-page-load-performance.html
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是舊的技巧，有人發過的。。
<moriramar> kitty2: 可以的。你在螢幕的系統設定中找找看。
<binker> 手机会发热快要爆炸的
<ninefox> 不错，可是怎么驱动手机啊？
<binker> ilovezoe：我试过了，手机顶不住发热
<kitty2> moriramar: 谢谢，我找找看
<ilovezoe> binker: 高手。拜一拜。
<moriramar> kitty2: 是在 Gnome 下嗎？
<kitty2> 是xfce
<leyle> 鼠标真的没啥自用阿
<leyle> 啥子
<moriramar> kitty2: 那我就不清楚具體的了。
<kitty2> mo
<kitty2> moriramar: 哦
<binker> ilovezoe：用蓝牙或者数据线，手机不会发热那么厉害
<binker> 可以整天连接
<leyle> 我有个罗技 m505,7月4号149买的，京东买的，发票什么的齐全，用了不到80个小时，深感有了小红点，鼠标完全是浪费，现在跳楼价出了，包sf
<binker> 我现在就是用数据线连接
<binker> 跳楼价是几层楼阿？？
<leyle> 你猜。
<ilovezoe> binker: 有没guide文章，推荐一下。
<kitty2> moriramar: 这个VGA不是显卡的第二个接口？
<moriramar> kitty2: 你說的 VGA 是你在電腦上看到了一個口上這麼標的還是在軟件中看到的？
<kitty2> moriramar: 想问的是：T400的显示不是多头的？
<binker> ilovezoe：网上的一大把，文章，
<kitty2> moriramar: xrandr可以看到
<moriramar> kitty2: 我記憶中那個不是另外一個接口吧……
<kitty2> moriramar: 也就说LVDS和VGA是显卡一个口子出来的？
<moriramar> kitty2: 嗯。
<soiamso> leyle: 如果是 M215 肯能会买
<moriramar> kitty2: 個人經驗，謹慎採用。
<vic> 各位  推荐一个淘宝的卖笔记本的信得过的商家啊
<binker> vic去商城找
<binker> 商城比较靠得住拉
<binker> 别的不敢保证
<binker> 当然了，要是有熟人也可以
<kitty2> moriramar: 那就不能用xinerama了，xrandr --output VGA1 --right-of LVDS1 --auto 可能达到屏显不同了
<vic> binker: 就是害怕靠不住啊  所以才求推荐
<soiamso> vic: 京东贵？
<vic> soiamso: 贵  比当当都贵
<soiamso> vic: amazon cn ?
<soiamso> vic: 去当当买？
<vic> soiamso: 也比当当贵
<binker> 我以前在淘宝商城的禹越数码买过
<binker> 不错
<leyle> soiamso: …………
<kitty2> moriramar: 搞过multiseat没？
<vic> soiamso: 除了淘宝  现在就当当的嘴便宜 。。。。
<binker> 当时我买的是硬盘
<binker> 不能太贪便宜了
<soiamso> vic: 差价超过5%吗？
<vic> soiamso: 5600 5900
<moriramar> kitty2: no
<binker> 便宜的东西一般都有猫腻
<soiamso> vic: 你发个链接看看？
<vic> soiamso: 等
<kitty2> 哪里搞过multiseat
<soiamso> vic: 你还是去当当买吧，差的就是发票的钱。
<vic> http://product.dangdang.com/Product.aspx?product_id=1190538101
<vic> soiamso: am 卖6000
<soiamso> vic: 建议买5000元以下的
<soiamso> vic: 开发用？
<vic> soiamso: 不是啊。。
<vic> soiamso: 那给个型号啊，。。。我现在有点迷茫不知道买哪个
<qinglingquan> gentoo.org是不是打不开了？
<soiamso> vic: 一定要 think 系列？
<binker> 买苹果的也好阿
<soiamso> vic: 打游戏用？
<vic> soiamso: 不是啊 但是个人向往tp 和华硕
<vic> soiamso: 不打游戏
<binker> 晕倒
<soiamso> vic: 买华硕12寸的
<binker> 华硕有啥好向往的
<vic> soiamso: 12的太小了吧
<binker> 要是我就买惠普的
<binker> 或者苹果的
<binker> 13.3的最完美
<binker> 14太大，12太小，13.3刚刚好
<vic> soiamso: 主要是将来要画cad图。。。。也许可能大概还会搞点小开发。。。所以。。。屏小了不爽不是
<soiamso> vic: http://www.360buy.com/product/391827.html
<binker> 画图阿？
<soiamso>  vic 买台式的不是更适合吗？
<vic> 对啊
<vic> 台式的有啊，。。。。
<binker> 你到时候用外接的屏幕就行了
<binker> 想要多大都行
<soiamso> vic: 有用笔记本画图的？
<vic> soiamso: 为什么没有，。。。。
 * snugglecat 挂在电灯柱上
<vic> soiamso: 台式的单位有，买个笔记本就是想方便点 可是随便搬不是
<snugglecat> vic, 来啦
<snugglecat> vic, 想你了
<vic> snugglecat: 别 ，，我不想搞基
<soiamso> vic: 大屏幕的根本就不随便。
<snugglecat> vic, 网络没性别
<vic> 14的还可以把
<binker> 呵呵
<vic> snugglecat: 凸
<snugglecat> vic, 所有人都是中性的
<snugglecat> vic, 凹
<soiamso> vic: 14 也很重了，如果你体验过的话
<leyle> 12寸，thinkpad
<leyle> 唯一的选择。
<vic> soiamso: 我给你的连接 哪个才3,4斤 不算重了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alienware纔重呢
<soiamso> vic: 连电池3斤以上基本都很辛苦了，
<vic> soiamso: 还行吧。。。这么辛苦？主要是从来没有笔记本  不太了解
<moriramar> 4斤辛苦+1
<soiamso> vic: 三斤的话你要配背包
<binker> alienware性能是很强，但是太重拉
<moriramar> 我原來用4斤的，拿手裹去火車站，兩個手上都是紅印子。
<vic> 晕啊  4斤就这么恐怖了啊
<vic> 可是屏幕太小 看着难受啊
<soiamso> vic: http://www.360buy.com/product/490708.html
<moriramar> vic: 當然，我干活少，手細致些。不過還是比較傷手的。
<vic> soiamso: 你用的啥本子？
<soiamso> vic: 6515b 现在不用了，现在用台式，出外基本用手机
<vic> soiamso: 还是喜欢那个tp。。。
<snugglecat> vic, 我在写一个 cms 的后台管理
<binker>  soiamso：6515b
<binker> 酷阿
<vic> snugglecat: 加油
<binker> 你怎么不用了阿
<snugglecat> vic, 我不单需要精神上的支持哇
<soiamso> binker: 女友征用了，放在办公室当台式用。
<snugglecat> vic, 还要实际的帮助
<vic> snugglecat: 我小白 别找我
<vic> 哈哈
<binker> 	
<binker> vic：小白刚刚好阿
<binker> 用来作实验
<soiamso> binker:  除外开会很少带，太重了本来想买 华硕 T 系列，不过想买的时候没出了。
<binker> 呵呵
<snugglecat> vic, 对你也有帮助啊。 从至少从小白变大白
<vic> 汗
<snugglecat> vic, 对你也有帮助啊。 至少从小白变大白
<binker> soiamso：嗯
<snugglecat> 从小白鼠变大白菜
<vic> 不要  我是小白 我傲娇
<binker> 用来作台式机用很稳定
<snugglecat> ....
<snugglecat> 我猫真会找女朋友
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你还不睡哇
<soiamso> vic: 你不装 linux 到手提上了吧
<vic> soiamso: 装啊
<moriramar> 天呀，LibreOffice 3.4 加了多少东西了？3.3.3 我編譯了 4h 24min，現在3.4.2已經編譯了 4h 42min 了還沒完。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 你用的时 gentoo ？？
<moriramar> snugglecat: 對。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 好吧
<soiamso> moriramar: 什么U？
<moriramar> soiamso: 什麼叫什麼U？
<soiamso> moriramar:  CPU
<moriramar> ……現在你們的簡稱太強大了……
<MeaCulpa> .
<moriramar> soiamso: 才發現換人了。我記得是AMD了。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 自找的
<moriramar> soiamso: AMD Athlon(tm) II Neo K345 Dual-Core Processor
<soiamso> moriramar: 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: OOo编译我要4G内存做tmpfs才会去干
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 啊，我還要，這樣，啊，我就是要受虐呀……啊……
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 再開個GPU編譯吧，會快很多的
<CyrusYzGTt> gcc貌似添加了 AVX的支持了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...錯了是 CPU
<CyrusYzGTt> 再開個GPU cuda編譯吧，會快很多的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 4.5.2 ...
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那個也有嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 4.6.1
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: OOo我以前单位机器编译过，2台至强distcc
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那歇菜，4.6.1 Hardened 還沒搞好呢吧。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 能折騰……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ f15表示沒有鴨梨
<janhye> 大伙放假都不出去玩...
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: F15 表示不做安全的……
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 30分钟搞定？
<moriramar> janhye: 放什麼假？
<moriramar> janhye: 不會已經七夕了吧？
<janhye> 周日。。。
<moriramar> 周日是假嗎？
<janhye> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不行的話，試試 nvidia的 cuda-gcc
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我又說錯了。。不要試。。那個是 cuda-gdb....算了，，當我沒說
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 有也肯定是 Masked 的，不試。
<leyle> 群里有无教师？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 算了，，還是直接啓用GPU加速，，不用其他的
<moriramar> 為什麼 bilibili 上會有鐵齒銅牙……
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ 基本都是 空老師 的學生，，也可以出師了
<vic> 神降临了，，大家鼓掌
<CyrusYzGTt> vic§ 要 拜見的
<leyle> CyrusYzGTt: …………
<moriramar> vic: 鼓掌算怎麼回頭？
<leyle> linux下的应用软件很少用心去思考易用性的，
<moriramar> vic: 鼓掌算怎麼回事？你會不會呀？讓開，讓專業的來。
<Dartagnan> 节日快乐
<vic> 呃。。。。。那专业的来吧
<moriramar> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5bd85a4ejw1djs5acts37j.jpg
<moriramar> 我擦累，5個小時了，還沒好？搞什麼呢這是？
<vic> 你悲剧啊你悲剧
<moriramar> 根據 3.3.3 的編譯進度，大概這到了 90% 的樣子。
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: distcc 并不会太快，而且2台以上没啥用了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 一般干这个都是晚上睡觉的时候
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 哪有你大白天的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你喜欢看编译输出啊~~
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 确切的说是Linux下，对易用性有要求的人，介入开发的门槛太低
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 確實有點，不過這是昨天晚上更新到現在的。昨天更新了 firefox thunderbird 的 USE flag，這兩個各一個小時。
<MeaCulpa> leyle: 所以很少有Jobs那样的大佬，Linus和RMS也许是，但是他们影响有限，不涉足商业
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 我昨天晚上新装了个Gentoo,现在已经用的不错了，慢慢再折腾嘛
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: "对易用性有要求的人介入开发的门槛太低"是什麼意思？
<NoIE> moriramar: 您家电脑cpu的温度，现在是多少？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 意思就是每个觉得不爽的人，都可以动手hack
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我怎麼知道昨天正好就LibreOffice解除屏蔽了？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: :O 谁叫你不装bin
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 那為什麼因為這樣就很少有 Jobs 這樣的人呢？
<moriramar> NoIE: 目前 73 吧。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 编译的目的是定制，office没啥好定制的，你是为了编译而编译，迷失了原因
<NoIE> moriramar: 您用的是什么散热器？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 因为商业系统的大佬，手里攥着资源
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd GPU溫度 一直在 45~59攝氏度徘徊
<moriramar> NoIE: 本子自己的風扇？
 * MeaCulpa 我多年以来都是70以下，夜夜有那么几个编译
<moriramar> cat /proc/acpi/ibm/thermal
<moriramar> temperatures:	69 0 69 0 0 0 32 0
 * MeaCulpa 干脆就不装lm-sensor了后来
<NoIE> moriramar: 同情。。。
<moriramar> AMD 這個我表示，編譯的時候也是70上下，不編譯的呢就是63。反正也降不下來……
 * NoIE 硬盘：40   GPU：45   CPU：37   。
<MeaCulpa> CPU 37?
<gebjgd> 編譯的時候上90度的路過
<moriramar> 37 這種溫度可望而不可及呀……
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 轻负载。
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 温度太低也不好
<moriramar> gebjgd: 那你那個悲劇了點。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 怎麼說？
<MeaCulpa> 不是CPU的工作温度
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 我是希望平時就50度就行了。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 常年60度以上，有點燒手。
<MeaCulpa> CPU如果接近室温，那么啥灰尘，冷凝水，多危险
<NoIE> moriramar: 我用的是廉价的塔式热管散热器。
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 像那個37度的，明顯就是良好的微生物培養環境嘛！
<moriramar> NoIE: 你危險了喲～
 * MeaCulpa 以前机房民用空调开得太猛，一台HP小机主板和电源烧掉...
<MeaCulpa> 37太低了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 欠壓嗎？
<tenzu> 胡须走了
<MeaCulpa> 就像汽车发动机，低于80就有害了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 民用空调湿度温度不恒定，有那么点可能会乱
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 呃……
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 開太猛結果結水了？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 对
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 开太猛，密封不好，结果水汽凝结
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 温度稍有波动，水汽凝结变化，咔嚓就烧掉了
<gebjgd> 沒有台式機的窮人路過
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也沒有臺式機
<binker> 有阿
<vic> 鄙视没有台式机的
<vic> 还装穷人的
<binker> 我有台式机
<cfy> 鄙视装穷人的....
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有 筆電
<CyrusYzGTt> 閃電很美，。像一棵從天空生長到地上的樹，彷彿天際的那頭有我等候的人
<cfy> 上海的台风感觉怎么样?嘉兴有时有雨
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 嘉定有时有小雨
<MeaCulpa> 有时有大雨
<MeaCulpa> BBC - Weather Centre - Forecast for Shanghai, China
<MeaCulpa> Saturday: thundery shower, Max Temp: 30C (86F), Min Temp: 28C (82F)
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这次上海应该影响比嘉兴大.台风方向往上了
<binker> 哦
<binker> 这里风平浪静
<cfy> binker: 你这里哪里?
<binker> 在广东
<moriramar> 無語了，快6個小時了，不行，我吃飯去……
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 老外的预报不太准
<MeaCulpa> curl -s http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/1713/Next3DaysRSS.xml | awk -F'</*title>' '!a[$2]++&&NF!=1 {gsub("&#xB0;","",$2); print $2}'
<binker> æµ·è¾¹
<moriramar> cfy: 另外那叫向北，不叫向上……
<cfy> moriramar: 地图上看.....
<binker> 一路向北
<cfy> 超西北方向
<cfy> 朝西北方向
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 也是向上拉
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 最好吹到太平洋
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你有没有用过贵的软件?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ?啥？
<cfy> 有谁有用过贵的软件?
<tenzu> 地图也有上方不是北的...
<binker> PS就是贵的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 专业软件.我觉得你肯定用过
<cfy> binker: ps多少钱?
<cfy> 不专业的软件也算.
<cfy> 为啥lispworks卖这么贵....T_T
<binker> 几千大洋
<cfy> 几千刀?
<moriramar> 我用過 Fluent + Gambit 那個液體動力學的那個。
<cfy> 啥软件?
<MeaCulpa> 、cf啥专业的？
<binker> PS还不算专业阿？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我? 电子信息工程
<binker> 你要行业定制的那就更贵拉
<cfy> lispworks $1500左右.....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...我没用过
<binker> 几百万也是有的
<MeaCulpa> 1500几个人？几个cpu?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那你的机器肯定贵....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 没
<binker> 呵呵，
<binker> 还不如，跑集群的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，我用过统计建模软件...那个貌似很贵很贵
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> cfy: SAS
<binker> 嗯
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这个不清楚.估计是一个人用吧. 但是lisp的编译器,编译出来的软件没有限制
<binker> 嗯，大型的ERP系统
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那就很便宜
<binker> 甲骨文的数据库也是很贵
 * MeaCulpa ERP都是骗人的
<binker> 贵的软件多着呢
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一个开发用户的.编译出来的就不算恶劣.
<binker> ERP不是骗人
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一个开发用户的.编译出来的就不没有啥限制了.
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，恩
<binker> 只是人们不会用而已
 * MeaCulpa 用过30天solaris CC编译器...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 一个开发用户的.编译出来的就没有啥限制了. 不过估计不能编译成 解释器这种. lisp嘛,都是eval,你懂得
 * MeaCulpa 交货那天30天过了，那个囧
<binker> ERP基本上是那些人编写的时候，对业务不熟悉，
<binker> 对业务熟悉的人，计算机技能跟不上
<MeaCulpa> ERP都是领导用于管理顽劣的下属的
<cfy> 商业版本的,enterprise的lispworks,$5000左右....一个人
<MeaCulpa> 只有我国需要ERP
 * MeaCulpa 认为maillist就能解决一切ERP问题
<binker> 以色列有家服装公司应用ERP淋漓尽致
 * MeaCulpa 我国人的企业，大家不喜欢揽责，所以要ERP强迫他们
<binker> 在业界超牛
<binker> 现在在业界超牛的最出名的就是苹果公司了
<moriramar> 現在很多軟件都是那些人编写的时候，对业务不熟悉，对业务熟悉的人，计算机技能跟不上
<binker> 研究企业ERP的应该借鉴苹果的业务管理方案
<MeaCulpa> binker: 我还是坚信mail list
<binker> 我希望有一整套的业务进度实时进度追踪系统
 * MeaCulpa 认为企业应该剥夺员工面对面交流的权利
 * MeaCulpa 认为企业应该剥夺员工面对面交流的权利，禁止员工说话
<binker> 就像沃尔玛一样
<MeaCulpa> 一切采用有完整痕迹的email
<c-boy> hi
<binker> 沃尔玛在业界采取的技术一直都是大的投入
<binker> 甚至自己出资金发射通信微星
<c-boy> 为什么我的ubuntu看flash视频很卡？？？？？
<binker> c-boy：我们都不用Flsah
<binker> 因为Flash已经被视为垃圾技术
<tenzu> 有土鳖
<binker> 关键在于Flash是由Adobe一手控制的技术
<binker> 漏洞又多，占用资源也多，
<MaskRay> 64位是用 nspluginwrapper 的……
<c-boy> bug是挺多的
<adam8157> tenzu: 什么客户端? 没开ssl吧?
<c-boy> 可是不用他又不行
<binker> 怎么不行阿
<binker> 没有Flash还不是一样生活充满阳光阿
<c-boy> 你不用看不了网络视频嘛
<iGoogle> flash 本质又不是包裹视频的。
<binker> 我把FLASH都给封杀了
<adam8157> tenzu: ping
<iGoogle> 只是加广告方便控制
<binker> 对阿，没有FLASH，浏览网页舒服多了
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果 lersoua能夠改進更新 gmlive我就不需要flash插件了。。
<binker> 更清爽
<c-boy> binker：那你平时用什么看视频
<iGoogle> 广告越来越长了
<binker> 看HTML5的视频
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 用flash-down
<MeaCulpa> flash 作为跨平台的本地工具集，比applet漂亮些
<iGoogle> 下载的，其实是mp4
<c-boy> 没广告没收入嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 我早就用了 是 ff的插件，，不過有些必須在綫看直播。。
<binker> 用MP4不属于Flash的范围了
<iGoogle> fx的插件，下载分段的，没一个好用的。
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ 國內有html5的視頻網站??
<c-boy> 给个网站binker
<binker> FLASH有一种专门的格式就做SWF的最讨厌了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 合併就是
<CyrusYzGTt> flv吧
<binker> 优酷也是有HTML5页面的
<binker> 不是FLV
<c-boy> 有吗？youku
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 你那 eexp-bin/flash-down.pl 平台依赖性太大……
<iGoogle> 才不是合并的事情，是下载过程，取地址的事情
 * MeaCulpa 有root用户正在ssh我机器...
<c-boy> 我看看
<binker> 我讨厌的是那种SWF的格式
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 都是基本的perl模块。就2个
<binker> 所有的SWF文件都删除了
 * MeaCulpa 有root用户正在ssh我机器... 我爹妈家的网络环境...
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 过分依赖您的机器上的目录布局……
<c-boy> 哎!flash多久才淘汰呀！
<tenzu> ig
<tenzu> iGoogle:  拜神
<iGoogle> MaskRay: 哦。这个软件，没准备打包的。就没配置文件。所以，，都固定了目录。
<binker> c-boy：已经被苹果宣布枪毙了
<binker> 淘汰是迟早的事情
<iGoogle> tenzu: 坡国现在吃得好不。
<adam8157> tenzu: 什么客户端 开ssl没?
<iGoogle> 其实，还是bt下的好
<MeaCulpa> 肉骨茶？
<tenzu> adam8157:  adium, 没开ssl
<tenzu> iGoogle:  我今天早上刚到天津
<adam8157> tenzu: freenode偶尔需要7000端口开ssl才行...
<iGoogle> tenzu: 又回来繁殖
<adam8157> .
 * MaskRay 用不来 openssl
 * MeaCulpa 有root用户正在ssh我机器...来源ip为某hosting 服务商...有人在攻击偶啊
<tenzu> adam8157:  我挂着ssh,不然连不上
<adam8157> 大学舍友是个天津娃, 老给我带麻花
<binker> iGoogle：你以前用过iGentoo？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 这个怎么看出来的？
<cfy> binker: 好像是我
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: sshd的log
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 别人可以说，是被肉鸡了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: sshd的log， 居然有人ssh 我
<binker> cfy
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 干麽不放高端口
<iGoogle> binker: nick? 没
<binker> 你以前用阿
<iGoogle> 那是 cfy
<adam8157> 我 饿了...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: sshd的log， 居然有人ssh 我，但是我说，用Linux的还是死脑筋多，我开了sshd,但是我是windows...用root来试我，不是找死那么
<binker> 哦
<binker>  
<binker> 解决
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 因为我是windows,不怕
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...呃
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那厮以为开sshd的都是linux
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: windows...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 告诉对方，先nmap刷你机器吧。
<adam8157> Administrator
<binker> 猛攻阿
<cfy> MeaCulpa: .... windows所以怎样?
<c-boy> binker：是啊！
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: :P
<adam8157> cfy: 没root用户啊
<binker> 肉鸡抓捕当中
<MeaCulpa> cfy: windows就应该用其他攻击手段啊
<iGoogle> 还是ddos你更通用。 MeaCulpa
<binker> 呵呵
<cfy> adam8157: 哦....不照样可以登陆?
<MeaCulpa> 应该是自动抓肉鸡的
<binker> MeaCulpa：肉鸡扫描
 * MeaCulpa 用户名经常是上海话，苏北话
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你是 32.97.110.* 不 ?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不是
<iGoogle> 。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦....我白扫了...
<iGoogle> 肉鸡上身？
<iGoogle> 网关？
<binker> cfy：
<iGoogle> 这家伙转了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: :P
<iGoogle> 疼猪又去繁殖去了。
<cfy> Connect Scan Timing: About 30.50% done; ETC: 15:53 (0:02:19 remaining)
<binker> 你干嘛改名阿
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你应该用administrator
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 扫完了开cmd.exe
<cfy> binker: 因为不用gentoo了,而且我觉得老变nick不好.  你是对我说吧
<iGoogle> 32.97.110.56 ► This network range is not allocated to APNIC. ►  ► If your whois search has returned this message, then you have ► searched the APNIC whois database for an address that is ► allocated by another Regional Internet Registry (RIR). ►  ► Please search the other RIRs at whois.arin.net or whois.ripe.net ► for more information about that range. ► AU ▇  ► see http://www.iana.org.
<iGoogle> nnnd
<binker> iGoogle：你又知道？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<c-boy> 咋系统遭攻击了吗？
<binker> cfy：嗯
<binker> 所以我才问阿
<cfy> ecl也太慢了....
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不过，你怎么逮到32.97.100那段的？
<ineed> 你们在干吗？什么攻击？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: whois
<binker> 哦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 那就奇怪了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦，不奇怪
<iGoogle> 你白穿衣服了。 MeaCulpa lol
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你去了堪萨斯城了
<iGoogle> 居然自己都不知道
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我衣服太多了
<MeaCulpa> 我是ssh到一个机器，机器ssh翻墙irssi
<MaskRay> iGoogle: http://wq.apnic.net/apnic-bin/whois.pl ?
<MeaCulpa> 不知道几层衣服了
<iGoogle> cfy: 居然穿了。
<iGoogle> MaskRay: . apnic.pl
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯.不用扫了...我是在路由器后面的.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<void1> 上海的台风怎么样了？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这样，那ip是可以跟踪的嘛
<binker> 剩下一层皮
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 对呀
<jyfl987> 做个微博好麻烦
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 所以我奇怪为啥cfy没继续来中国
<iGoogle> 所以，和穿斗篷不一样。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我以为他应该抓到上海的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我不会啊........
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ?? cfy 在国外？
<iGoogle> 你机器有啥好东西
<binker> jyfl987
<MeaCulpa> 没想到还停留在美国
<jyfl987> binker: ?
<cfy> jyfl987: MeaCulpa在国外
<jyfl987> cfy: 你杂知道？
<binker> cfy：你牛阿
<iGoogle> ?
<jyfl987> 卖瓜的又出差了？诶
<cfy> jyfl987: binker: 人家自己说的
<MeaCulpa> 我在上海
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你应该抓我的dns包，这个假不了
<moriramar> 他媽 6個半小時了，上次3.3.3是4小時30分鐘。這多出來2小時是怎麼回事？
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: lol
<moriramar> 3.4有加這麼多新東西嗎？
<iGoogle> 贱兔长大了嘛
<cfy> MeaCulpa:  怎么做?
<moriramar> 不會被強行-j1了吧？
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你真是...我装gentoo都只要15min
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有么有什么电力猛的电池？
<iGoogle> 以色列产的，最猛
<jyfl987> 对了 最近amd开核套件 哪个比较好？
<iGoogle> 级别比全世界的电池，都高一等
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我不知道，gfw有这个能力吧，记得当年Tor的手册说，dns请求会暴露你的一切，所以活在一个ip世界里更安全
<moriramar> jyfl987: 不銹鋼核桃夾。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 于是我host文件都有3w多行
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 好吧......
<jyfl987> 昨天在京东上看了下 搞个 athlon x4 640 + msi 880GM-e41 + 4Gx4 RAM + 500G 大概要2k多
<jyfl987> moriramar: 开河利器
<iGoogle> 又维护hosts
<soiamso> jyfl987: 买什么电池？
<iGoogle> 真闲
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: OOo link最花时间，建议你开tmpfs
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哦 对 搞个repo装 hosts
<soiamso> jyfl987: 太便宜了内存
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 開了
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 4G
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 4G 应该够了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 不過明顯不是因為這個，多2個小時肯定不對
<binker> jyfl987：带显示器了没？？
<jyfl987> soiamso: 我不是那个 ac100可以跑ubuntu么  电池不行 2200ma的电池只有26%可用
<MaskRay> dns 只要在 proxy 里就不会
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 还好了，OOo, Qt gcc 都是大包
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 比上個版本多2小時，我就覺得有很大可能被強行-j1了。我看ebuild了。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 恩 内存是便宜 ddr3 1333的 4G 149
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 可以tcp dns
<soiamso> jyfl987: ac100 ?
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 蛋疼
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 有没有什么配置可以做一次 make zImage + make modules 在10分钟搞定的？
<binker> 	
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 没听懂
<binker> jyfl987：才2K多阿
<jyfl987> soiamso: 恩 toshiba ac100-01b
<binker> 带不带显示器
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 暈，沒強制。天呀，那也能差這麼多。
<jyfl987> binker: 当然不带 电源 机箱还没算呢
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 没强制什么？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: -j1
<MaskRay> jyfl987: ccache  make -jX
<jyfl987> 可惜我要去买琴 不然就这个月配上了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 真有那么快？？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 商业PC Server 至强都能如此吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没钱买么
<soiamso> jyfl987: 原来是锂电了？
<MeaCulpa> ccache 和tmpfs一起开...有意义么
<jyfl987> 还有显卡不知道要买哪个
<jyfl987> soiamso: 是的
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: 你难道用内存来ccache?
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 有的
<jyfl987> 那板子只能上16G
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 完全沒 ccache
<MeaCulpa> moriramar: o
<jyfl987> 要是可以上个32G就好了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 自從之前出過錯之後再也不 ccache 了。
<cfy> jyfl987: 你是不是叫jack?
 * MeaCulpa 这里随便一个机器都有100G+ RAM.... 不过是power...不是pc
<cfy> ....
<cfy> T_T
<jyfl987> cfy: 啥？
<aint> ;-(
<cfy> jyfl987: 我在找人....jack...
<cfy> 到底谁叫jack...
<MaskRay> cfy: tcp dns 也不要紧的把
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 搞个权限玩玩哈 不要管理员 就要个普通用户我就心满意足了
<cfy> MaskRay: ?什么意思?
<jyfl987> cfy: 你难道不认识我？
<cfy> RavenChan: 在不?
<iGoogle> 估计cfy 今天头晕了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没听懂前面 MeaCulpa 说的 tcp dns
<soiamso> cfy: 那个jack 干什么了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 开个账户玩玩哈
<cfy> RavenChan: vps上貌似包依赖乱了...而且你用的unstable也太...
<cfy> soiamso: vps上有账户....但是我不知道是谁....我有点郁闷...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我没看前面的 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 去去
<jyfl987> cfy: 给他login程序改成你写的程序 就提示他 联系你不就行了
<cfy> MaskRay: tcp?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是不是說這個 http://be-evil.org/optimise-firefox-and-chrome-page-load-performance.html
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 普通账户你怕啥
<cfy> jyfl987: 我知道谁了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 去去去
<MaskRay> <MeaCulpa> cfy: 我不知道，gfw有这个能力吧，记得当年Tor的手册说，dns请求会暴露你
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个不是我说的 你昨天说你买的那个机器多少钱来着 我要问下行情
<cfy> MaskRay:  不清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...我這個是 詐騙行情，不準的，，我很後悔
<RavenChan> cfy, ?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哼
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你说下么 至少以后听到这价格 也知道是诈骗么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我將 tmpfs 用在 /tmp 還有 google-chrome thunderbird firefox opera
<cfy> RavenChan: 我想装个dnsutils,不过一堆显示,我也没仔细看.而且你用unstable太激进了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 7500RMB
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 别人没出口权利
<cfy> RavenChan: 前几天又有一次重启.你知道么?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: ff效率应该可以  但是 chrome 本来已经大量用cache 了 估计提升不明显
<iGoogle> cfy: 要用nslookup?
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 配置呢？
<cfy> iGoogle: 差不多,有时候dns污染,我就想在vps搞点ip
<MaskRay> dnsutils 是干啥的，portage 里没有
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 明顯的 要用參數將 cache放在 /dev/shm下
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 可以走ssh隧道  xmpp 隧道啥的
<iGoogle> vps那边，咋会污染
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ASUS N53SN i7-2630QM Nvidia-GT550M
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这边啊,
<iGoogle> jyfl987: ssh反向端口？
<RavenChan> cfy, 不知道= =
<cfy> MaskRay: dig那些包.
<cfy> RavenChan: 那你的blog,做了启动脚本?
<iGoogle> cfy: 俄，像从vps取？
<MaskRay> cfy：叫 bind 吧
<iGoogle> 在vps维护？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 对 我有个vps 让他在那个机器上 ssh -CNfg -R 8888:localhost:22 user@myvps 不就行了
<cfy> iGoogle: 偶尔看看.
<cfy> MaskRay: bind?dns?
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 有個 DNS 的服務器的 git 維護的
<RavenChan> cfy, 做了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 哪里？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 一样没权利吧。 你问 MeaCulpa。估计端口没权利开
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 就在 github
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦.这样子.
<cfy> RavenChan: 那我也搞个脚本好了
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这个没有开任何端口 只是通过ssh 把对我的vps的 8888的连接转接到 他本地的22端口 他既然能登录机器 肯定22端口是开的
<MaskRay> cfy：http://www.isc.org/software/bind，dig, nslookup, host, nsupdate, dnssec-keygen
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 地址？
<RavenChan> cfy, /etc/rc.local
<iGoogle> 转发嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ google DNS git
<cfy> RavenChan: 哦
<RavenChan> cfy, 别把我的那行删掉
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯
<cfy> RavenChan: 不会
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 好 我看看
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: https://github.com/oevna/Supybot-Dns   ?
<iGoogle> 远程dns就可以了嘛 cfy
<cfy> RavenChan: 算了,不加了....只是我的脚本...估计也没人用...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我用的就這那個列表，，不過不要在這說，，這是我最後的梯子了
<cfy> iGoogle: 不会搞.本来想vpn,也没搞
<iGoogle> cfy: fx里面有
<cfy> Kandu: 有配置vpn?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: -D -L 有什么区别
<RavenChan> cfy, libc要求更高的kernel版本……
<cfy> RavenChan: ....
<jyfl987> MaskRay: -D 是开个socket proxy server -L 是指定本地某个端口的连接转接
<cfy> iGoogle: fx?
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你把 8888 转到 22 干什么，不设置 Port
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不過，也是我另外一個用到的工具
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我那个 是 -R 是把myvps额 8888 连接转到 本地的 22  这样我登录 myvps额 8888端口 实际上是登录 开ssh client这个机器
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 这是一种常见的内网穿透方法 lol
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 在上个公司我就这么来进公司内网
<CyrusYzGTt> 自從bt和vcd被命令封印，，我學會翻牆，，學會了批判，，學會了。。
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我傻了，没反应过来
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你直接给我地址不就行了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我现在就在内网 你能给我个速度快点的vps 我演示给你看 让你可以登录我的笔记本
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我不想，我最後的梯子也被牆掉，，你還是自己googlr
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: wtf
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你ssh -R 那台和Internet接通的那台机器？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我的gmail youtube都靠她
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 架设你的公网vps 为 mvps, 我在我的笔记本上执行 ssh -CNfg -R 8888:localhost:22 user@mvps 如果成功了以后 你可以用我的用户名登录  jyf@mvps -p 8888
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: 好好保存那梯子 :P
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 理解了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我只是要个hosts nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 爲什麼不自己寫個。。？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说大家一起维护个hosts文件 不断更新记录
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 去吧，，找到就去維護，我不能說，，這是我看youtube的最後梯子，，
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我看中了 MeaCulpa 那个可观的记录 但是象google 经常ip要变 所以需要个维护
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 不学习，就知道hosts。你给 MeaCulpa 交钱，他给你邮件更新hosts
<iGoogle> 让蛋疼的 MeaCulpa 去维护
<iGoogle> 有钱，还怕啥。
<iGoogle> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ iGoogle 下神諭了，。。要聽諭
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 有两个方案 或者维护hosts 或者 自己架个dns 但是后者需要公网ip 而且封了你还是郁闷掉的 所以还是hosts这个好 可以复制到别人win32机器呢
<aint> 请问，直接用youtube的ip连接，能连过去吗？
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 其实，你给 xx交钱，也有其他方法
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那是 我不如交点钱肉身翻墙
<iGoogle> 又寇
 * jyfl987 为什么我老爸不是李嘉诚 额
<iGoogle> 抠
<moriramar> jyfl987: 真想的……
<jyfl987> 是 ee也行阿
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你要 hosts 干吗
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你难道不需要？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你直接想你老爸是個美國人不就行了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 還李嘉誠……
<jyfl987> moriramar: 也是 这只能怪我妈
<iGoogle> moriramar: ..
<iGoogle> 这涉及到伦理了。。。
<moriramar> iGoogle: 啊？這還論理了
<iGoogle> 自己看你们2个的对话
<adam8157> .
<moriramar> iGoogle: 如果是這個倫理的話，好吧，倫理多少錢一斤？
<iGoogle> 这关钱啥事情嘛。这只关乎 jyfl987 的态度。
<cfy> cs和win关系大么?
<moriramar> jyfl987: 神叫你關注倫理，沒我什麼事，随意吧。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你懂个p阿 过10年咱们再看吧 到时候看你还笑不笑得出来
<jyfl987> moriramar: 关键是你管他说啥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 3w多，肯定是自动生成的，你也写个脚本
<iGoogle> 又咋了。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 应该不是吧
<moriramar> jyfl987: 所以都随意，沒咱什麼事。
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 这10年肯定要乱的
<jyfl987> 不早点走 就等着受苦好了
<iGoogle> 。俄。乱了。你就跑。是这意思？
<cfy> Kandu: 我怎么感觉,我学校这边,关系很大? 你有没有配置vpn?
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<binker> jyfl987
<cfy> Kandu: 估计我学校这边,不算cs?
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼 cs
<cfy> Kandu: 不知道....算了...不深究了 :D
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我当然要跑了 干嘛陪这帮人一起受苦
<Kandu> cfy: :~)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...
<MeaCulpa> 我hosts主要还是block广告
<moriramar> 南昌大跳江那個有消息了沒？
<Kandu> moriramar: 明顯假消息
<binker> 等着看新闻吧
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 网上随便找找恶意域名列表写进hosts即可
<moriramar> Kandu: 假的呀……
<binker> 没办法
<moriramar> Kandu: 還想興奮一下擼一炮呢。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 难道照片是ps的？
<binker> 不是PS
<jyfl987> 那他说是假的
<Kandu> jyfl987: 哪裡請神送神活動什麼的圍觀下不都有
<binker> 谁知道呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我們這邊這幾天請神送神 n 多人抬呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额
<cfy> kandu是专业的 :D
<binker> Kandu是哪里的大神阿
<jyfl987> binker: kandu自己写os玩
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你跟那个智慧星作者有练习没 lol
<binker> 你们请的是何方神圣阿
<iGoogle> 。
<Kandu> binker: 本地的幾個邪神吧
<cfy> 神表示有话说
 * MeaCulpa 出来拜神
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你出去了。就不是管2代了。没保护了。
<iGoogle> 咋叫受苦呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不懂
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 我在这里有个p保护 我要是有保护 还来给别人打工干嘛
<moriramar> jyfl987: 你是官2代
<moriramar> ？
<binker> 那叫做贡献
<jyfl987> Kandu: 智慧星那个人也是个小孩 自己写了操作系统
<binker> 不叫打工哦
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987> moriramar: 我爸是公务员 你非说是 那也只好是了
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.laoluo.com.cn/pages/1/courses-sk.aspx
<adam8157> 准备报个
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你说的hosts，我记得以前看过，有现成的下载的。几万行的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不需要吧 去加国之需要 雅思普通的那种
<MeaCulpa> 据说很多贫困地区的官，后代都在国外
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我需要先把英语学好...- -
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 恩，是啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我已经在学了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 语言其实没那么重要
<binker> 去非洲
<adam8157> jyfl987: 自学?
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 不是说是啥工会主席，，还是县委负书记？
<binker> 不用去那些米国
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有么...
<binker> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 我老爸不但不给我送出国 每个月还要我倒贴1k6 供房子 nnd  这官二代当个p
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 体委的
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa> binker: 加国澳国物价贵，税收高啊，米国物价便宜
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你老爸...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你老爸怎么想的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 在 dict.cn 注册了个账户 有不懂的词查了以后就列进生词表里
<binker> 那去不丹
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你要好好和他谈谈，说要是不想绝后，就应该送出国
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没得贪呗 他年轻的时候是那种理想青年 主要是干事的那种
<iGoogle> 。。
<binker> 或者去文莱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 体委应该还好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不靠他了
<binker> 文莱不错
<MeaCulpa> binker: 文莱收入低，福利好，只对文莱公民好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 如果他贪一次 倒是可以 体委管彩票的
<MeaCulpa> binker: 不错个鸟...
<binker> 嗯
<jyfl987> 文莱是伊斯兰教的
 * adam8157 哇
<iGoogle> 投胎去沙特吧
<Kandu> jyfl987: 沒 google 到
<binker> 流油的国家阿
<binker> 遍地是黄金
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 不会吧
<binker> 文莱就是一个金砖铺地的国家了
<binker> 福利特好
<iGoogle> 文莱，是那鸟粪遍地的那？
<jyfl987> 那是靠采南海石油搞出来的
<binker> 就是阿
<jyfl987> 这类国家我觉得没保障
<jyfl987> 假如哪天换电能源了 他们国家立刻就不行了
<binker> 所以中国人要去那里开拓阿
<iGoogle> 不是？
<binker> 开拓团
<iGoogle> 买鸟粪的啥国家去了
<jyfl987> 还是得去本身有竞争力的国家才好
<tusooa> 英语的wikipedia居然不准用代理。
<jyfl987> 卖鸟粪的是瑙鲁
<aint> 去匈牙利，
<binker> 大把的黄金
 * adam8157 还是米国好
<jyfl987> 岛上全是磷酸盐什么的
<iGoogle> 那不是。是太平洋一个岛国
<jyfl987> 不过瑙鲁快开采完了 在澳大利亚买了个地建瑙鲁大厦
<MeaCulpa> binker: ..
<binker> 那个瑙鲁，快要被淹没了
<jyfl987> 瑙鲁就是太平洋的岛国阿 真没常识 诶
<MeaCulpa> binker: ..我在文莱拍的  http://www.ucarenya.com/g/d/3189-1/ouch.jpg
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你为啥不出去呢 为你儿子考虑
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没钱
<MeaCulpa> 我儿子来按我键盘了
<tusooa> .
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 卖小机的会没钱？
<iGoogle> 说鸟粪呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 有钱当让出去了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是~
<binker> 去不丹
<MeaCulpa> binker: 违章停车一次，你那车就可以扔了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 这啥，拼音文字？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: http://au.bytravel.cn/art/lws/lwsmbcwnffg/
<iGoogle> 看得懂？
<iGoogle> 俄
<binker> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/f6bvx/how_much_i_shall_pay_for_illegal_car_park_in/
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得是我理解错了
<MeaCulpa> 随便停车罚款一万七千多美元
<jyfl987> 鲁人当然也明白，一旦磷酸盐矿挖尽，好日子便不长久了。0早已未雨绸缪，每年把５０％的磷酸盐矿收入用于海外投资，作为资源枯竭后的谋生资本。如在墨尔本市买了一块比本国还要大的地皮，投巨资建立一座５２层的大厦，用来出租。为大厦取名“瑙鲁之家”，但外人把它戏称为“鸟粪塔”。
<binker> 有钱出去还怕没车阿
<MeaCulpa> 文莱红树林也很之前，超过石油
<jyfl987> 瑙鲁不如投资it行业 只要投资搞个海底光纤就行了
<jyfl987> 占地也不大
<MeaCulpa> binker: 文莱收入低，福利好，外来劳工不爽的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 那这是典型的 无聊国家 赚不到钱
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 房贷没有利息，你说...
<binker> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 1/4的文莱人是皇族
<binker> 去哪里开拓主要是谋取文莱的
<binker> 黄金
<binker> 哪是去打工阿
<MeaCulpa> 其实文莱的石油都是抢别人的，海底
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 赚不到钱有p用 华西村物质也丰富呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: en
<binker> 哪里没有工打，
<MeaCulpa> 还是美国好啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 石油是地球的 谁抢到就算谁的呗
<MeaCulpa> 唉，等我中彩票了，生孩子，移民
<binker> 干嘛去替他打工
<binker> 就是就是
<adam8157> .
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不中，就不生？
<binker> 俺们也去开拓
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我现在只有一个儿子
<jyfl987> 可以考虑大家一起去开拓
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 再生养不起
<iGoogle> 。。。
<jyfl987> 搞技术共和国
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 中奖了我就立即回家，生！
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 现在有罚金么
<fivesheep> 多生一个
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 没
<jyfl987> 把那个地方变成硅谷
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 独生子女
<fivesheep> o
<fivesheep> 很好
<fivesheep> 其实多生一个消费只是稍微多点.
<jyfl987> 可以考虑去太平洋岛国
<MeaCulpa> 我和计生委的谈到过
<MeaCulpa> 很多人罚金不交的
<jyfl987> 靠近海底光缆的节点那种岛国
<fivesheep> 东西可以重复利用
<MeaCulpa> 计生罚金大概只能收到1/100
<fivesheep> 小孩穿过的衣服
<jyfl987> 平时在海边写代码多惬意
<fivesheep> 玩具
<fivesheep> 可以复用
<binker> 你不怕海啸阿
<binker> 要是我就去不丹
<fivesheep> 这样, 等于你用较低的价钱买了双保险
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 没志气的家伙，到海边，还写代码
<jyfl987> 我怕 我更怕地沟油
<chenshaoju> @fivesheep 我是新手，不好意思。  :P
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ++
<MeaCulpa> 地沟油++
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 搞技术本来就是我爱好 我又不是专业出身的
<binker> 偶尔去海边度假就行了
<fivesheep> 万一其中一个小孩混得不好, 或者出点什么意外. 你还有另外一个
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: ....
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: $$$
<iGoogle> fivesheep: .
<binker> 环球旅行
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有机会 多生几个吧
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 为社会多造点单身母亲
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，中奖，移民，生孩子
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 你不觉得自己小时候很孤单么
<iGoogle> 可怜的 MeaCulpa
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 等到孩子成人了 再来道歉 多半小孩是会原谅你的 呵呵
<iGoogle> fivesheep: 生5个最好
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 我小时候在学校长大的，不孤单
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 想想.. 你的孩子以后不会明白, 叔叔, 伯伯, 阿姨, 婶婶 是什么意思了
<jyfl987> ancle
<tusooa> ...
<fivesheep> 你的孙子就更惨..
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 现在你小孩也不明白 堂兄弟和表兄弟的区别呢
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 你又在炫耀
<aint> Test
<iGoogle> 还是日本的计划生育好
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 这啥炫耀..
<fivesheep> 我不也没兄弟姐妹么
<jyfl987> 不知道可不可以团购个农场 一起移民什么的
<jyfl987> 最好银行还给提供移民贷款
<binker> 那你去巴西
<jyfl987> 巴西和天朝是一个级别的国家
<binker> 巴西可以买大片的农地
<binker> 就是农场
<jyfl987> 我要去加国
<jyfl987> 巴西的政治和天朝差不多
<fivesheep> 去吧
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: 2.6.39.6有你的oom的patch
<fivesheep> 趁早. 以后大门会关上的
<jyfl987> 而且葡萄牙语你又不会 费力学也没意义
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ ..嗯，，2.6.40-4也有
<binker> 你这是何苦，
<jyfl987> 去巴西除了能跟lua那帮人碰面 没别的好处
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: http://lwn.net/Articles/454028/
<binker> 加国还不如去南半球呢
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 早移民, 早解脱.. 你看 gebjgd . 日子十分滋润
<jyfl987> binker: 等你坐上了动车以后 你就会觉得我这是有必要的
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 那你拉我一把 给我雇用去好了 我现搞个工作签证
<moriramar> jyfl987: Lua 是巴西人搞的？
<binker> 呵呵
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 我就一装灯泡的..
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 就是這個 Oleg Nesterov (1):
<CyrusYzGTt>       oom: task->mm == NULL doesn't mean the memory was freed
<jyfl987> moriramar: 呵呵 你才知道 没注意那人的url是 .br么
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 你可以买个农场 这样就可以以最低价格雇佣农业工人 白人肯定不来 我就可以来了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 呃，沒搞過 Lua，沒上過官方網
<binker> 是不是觉得加国很适合阿
<jyfl987> 等我出去了 就用这种方法把人拉出去
<binker> 加过适合很多TG
<jyfl987> 白澳有点种族歧视倾向
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 外国人哪里都有种族歧视倾向
<binker> 连南非都是一样的
<fivesheep> 种族歧视倾向最重的我看还是兲朝
<jyfl987> 额 什么叫连南非都是一样 南非本来就是个典型么
<fivesheep> 无出其右
<moriramar>  全世界都有種族歧視傾向，不是哪個地方才有
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 你说的是天朝 马族的歧视 其他民族的？
<fivesheep> 别说种族歧视... 还有地域歧视
<binker> 总之去小国家
<fivesheep> 性取向歧视, 疾病歧视
<moriramar> fivesheep: 什麼，你是想說“狄夷之有君不如諸夏之無君”嗎？
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 同意
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 还是种族歧视厉害 别忘了黑五类
<binker> 关键是政局稳定的小国家
<gebjgd> fivesheep, 天朝人确实最有种族歧视的倾向
<fivesheep> 而且赤裸裸的
<adam8157> gebjgd: Hi, 插句嘴, 你用lxc是自己玩儿还是工作需要?
<fivesheep> 外国有歧视, 但最起码不敢说出来. 比如, 你残疾人啊 之类的话
<gebjgd> adam8157, 工作需要，自己玩
<jyfl987> moriramar: 额 夷狄而中國 則中國之 中國而夷狄 則夷狄之  所以说日本才是中国阿
<binker> fivesheep你就知道外国人不会说阿
<adam8157> gebjgd: 呃, 最近要开始搞lxc在rhel中的支持, 有没有什么资料给看看?
<fivesheep> 他们不敢大庭广众说
<fivesheep> 告死丫的
<adam8157> 天朝人, 一口一个"黑gui"
<gebjgd> adam8157, lxc有内核模块的
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 政治正确 呵呵 看好莱坞电影的种族构成就知道了
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没用过rhel
<binker> 事实上到处充满危险
<jyfl987> 加国能吃狗肉缶？
<fivesheep> 不能
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我们要保证lxc在rhel中的稳定..
<fivesheep> binker: 到处充满危险, 但有些地方更危险
<fivesheep> 不是么
<fivesheep> 比如 高铁
<gebjgd> adam8157, lxc很稳定
<jyfl987> 对
<binker> fivesheep：有句话说了，
<fivesheep> 别给我玩世界大同...
<gebjgd> adam8157, 那是你要保证，不是我
<jyfl987> 高铁 强拆 毒奶粉 是我国的国策
<fivesheep> 不吃这套的
<billlee_> 大家觉得建站的话是租 VPS 还是 Amazon EC2 比较划算？
<fivesheep> ec2 很贵呢
<fivesheep> 看你干啥
<caleb-> billlee_: 用本机吧
<adam8157> gebjgd: ...嗯, 要完善lxc在内核中的支持...
<mengfei> 租虚拟空间最便宜
<binker> 不如自己架设云
<fivesheep> 倾向vps
<moriramar> jyfl987: 日本算個鬼的中國，都也被搞過一輪國了。
<caleb-> billlee_: 桌面兼服务器
<jyfl987> ec2 万一你流量突然爆上去 会不会信用卡刷爆？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 内核支持的很好了
<jyfl987> moriramar: 至少日本保留的古典中国文化挺多的
<billlee_> caleb-, 电费很贵，没有固定 IP
<gebjgd> adam8157, debian6都没有问题
<billlee_> caleb-, 我粗略估算了，如果用 x86 desktop server, 电费比租 VPS 还贵
<caleb-> 自己的机器，uptime 有时比外面买的还好
<adam8157> gebjgd: 没有呢, 有个特性我们还在等upstream采纳...fork flood什么的
<binker> billlee_：有时候需要自己架设服务器
<binker> 呵呵
<caleb-> billlee_: 你用的啥机器？快升级吧
<caleb-> billlee_: 新机一般都挺省电
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我对rhel不熟
<billlee_> caleb-, BTW, 我的学校上网按流量算钱，台式机好像至少也有200W吧
<fivesheep> APU
<adam8157> gebjgd: 嗯, 说的是内核, 不过感觉lxc这个东西很好玩儿 hiahia
<fivesheep> atom
<caleb-> billlee_: power supply 一般标示的是峰值
<fivesheep> 都很省电
<caleb-> billlee_: 400W 的 power 不是一直 400W
<gebjgd> adam8157, 用了很久了。suse debian上都很稳定
<billlee_> binker, 自己架设服务器是什么意思，不都是要自己架设吗？
<jyfl987> fivesheep: apu能行么？ 性能也不如i系列吧
<caleb-> billlee_: 买的现成服务器便宜
<fivesheep> jyfl987: 运行个linux
<fivesheep> 还不是轻松么
<billlee_> caleb-, 好吧，我承认我的服务器还有第二用途，不能自己架
<fivesheep> 日... 天都快亮了
<caleb-> billlee_: 不可见人的用途？
<fivesheep> 哥睡觉去..
<jyfl987> 关键是希望性能强大
<fivesheep> 晚安鸟
<jyfl987> billlee_: 做成人论坛？
<binker> fivesheep你在西半球阿
<chenshaoju> good night
<billlee_> caleb-, 恩恩，既然架了当然要充分利用
<jyfl987> goodbye sexshit
<jyfl987> fiveshit
<billlee_> jyfl987, 没这么无聊
<jyfl987> billlee_: 我看反正用途不怎么光明
<binker> 私服
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 魔兽私服
<chenshaoju> VPS推荐linode
<chenshaoju> Windows就不知道了。。。
<billlee_> jyfl987, 主要是架站，顺便用来爬长城,^_^
<jyfl987> billlee_: 在ec2上架wow sf不是找死么
<billlee_> jyfl987, 晕，没看懂， 我什么时候说要架 sf?
<caleb-> ec2 爬墙好使么？
<jyfl987> billlee_: 我发给 binker 发错了么
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你还需要爬？？
<binker> 嗯
<caleb-> 没啊，问问而已
<binker> 反向代理穿墙术
<billlee_> caleb-, ec2 也有 root 控制权，架 openSSH 没问题吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 你可以算这里最活跃的家伙之一。我感觉。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 你可以算这里最活跃的家伙之一。我也觉得。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我在写代码
<jiero> jyfl987: 骗人。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 年轻人 火力大么
<jyfl987> jiero: 等我抓个图给你看
<jiero> caleb-: 会写css么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。
<jiero> Evanescence: Rockbox
<caleb-> jiero: css 俺一般用抄的
<jiero> 感觉很奇异的音乐程序。
<Evanescence> jiero: can not play it. seems a little old
<Evanescence> jiero: but they said it is awesome.
<jiero> Evanescence: ? its a bit odds.
<billlee_> ec2 的 Micro Reserved Instant 的价格和 128MB RAM 的 VPS 差不多，配置却高很多（ec2 出站流量超过 1GB另外算钱），不知道是不是看花眼了
<jiero> Evanescence: yeah, its awesome, but need tweaks...
<billlee_> 刚发现 http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/ 也被墙了
<jiero> Evanescence:  Looks like not designed for mobile...
<Evanescence> jiero: yeah, that's why I can not play it.
<caleb-> billlee_: 所以说用来翻墙可能…
<Evanescence> jiero: you'r right.
<Evanescence> reading GnuPG handbook
<billlee_> caleb-, 但是 ec2 实例好像有独立的 IP
<jiero> Evanescence: um... r u willing to become a system maintainer?
<billlee_> caleb-, 介绍网页被墙，不会每个实例都被墙吧， GFW 还没有实施白名单吧
<Evanescence> jiero: no, just mutt will use it to sign and encrypt, so try to know it.
<jyfl987> ec2 用来创业好
<jyfl987> 不够可以另外开 这个方便
<jyfl987> 而且 如果你有存储 他们一个厂家就有配套服务
<jyfl987> 如果他们跟f8 twitter合作 搞个专门的通信线路 那你用f8 twitter的账户登录也能加速
<billlee_> 刚复核了 ec2 micro reserved instant 1 yr Term 是 $54, 配置是 613 MB of memory, up to 2 ECUs (for short periodic bursts), EBS storage only
<jyfl987> jiero: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?1e180.jpg
<jyfl987> jiero: 老子真的是来干活的
<ineed> ^k^.为什么没来？
<jiero> jy
<jiero> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 去睡觉了
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 06 日 星期六 17:29:34
<billlee_> 对了，那个 eeload.com 的 google 搜索主机名是什么来着，有人知道吗？我只记住域名了...
<CyrusYzGTt> oink_IZSFQ§ 沒有月份顯示。。。
<billlee_> chenshaoju, linode 刚看了，根本用不起， 512 MB RAM 起, $19.95...
<caleb-> 上海风大不？
<caleb-> 台风
<billlee_> lubotu2 又是机器人？
<ineed> Oicebot: hi
<CyrusYzGTt> !gfw
<chenshaoju> @billlee_ 的确贵但是可以免除你很多麻烦。。。。
<centerpoint> 坛子挂了?
<jyfl987> billlee_: geek86.info 这就是linode基础班的
<ineed> Oicebot.on
<billlee_> buntu.org.cn 又挂了
<billlee_> ubuntu.org.cn 又挂了
<ineed> Oicebot . On
<lxping> 什么又挂了？刚刚装了个xubuntu，感觉不错哈
<adam8157> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 43.8% (Lv9)
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<chenshaoju> 无锡电信无法打开。
<adam8157> !jrppk CyrusYzGTt
<lubotu2> adam8157: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<billlee_> jyfl987, geek86.info 墙外吗？
<adam8157> !rppk CyrusYzGTt
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 7，摔倒在了C yrusYzGTt面前，C yrusYzGTt开始反击！
<Oicebot> C yrusYzGTt掷出了 12，砸倒了adam8157，adam8157 损失了 85 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<billlee_> jrrp
<billlee_> 慢了一步
<CyrusYzGTt> ...把我拉進黑名單，，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<adam8157> ca, 自食苦果
<caleb-> linus 都改用 xfce 了
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<adam8157> !4w
<lxping> 觉得有的人的wm配置得很帅。。。
<chenshaoju> <--玩魔兽ing...
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<lxping> 请问ubuntu启用了电源管理后是不是发热会更大？
<billlee_> Oicebot 到底是人是 bot 呀
<billlee_> lxping, 不会吧
<adam8157> 这bot有bug, 不理别人说话了, 他自己还要说
<ilovezoe> !1
<lxping> 我的笔记本就是会这样啊
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... CyrusYzGTt, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<jiero> lxping: 没办法
<lxping> 哦
<chenshaoju> lxping，我的HP上网本没这个现象。默认Ubuntu 11.04
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<chenshaoju> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 我關了 AI了
<jyfl987> billlee_: 都跟你说了是 linode
<lxping> 我的也是hp，风扇吹得花花的
<jyfl987> jrrp
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的 ASUS 開GPU的時候有這個現象
<chenshaoju> 我的风扇运转在BIOS里设置的也是ON
<chenshaoju> chenshaoju@Shaoju-Ubuntu:~$ acpi -t
<chenshaoju> Thermal 0: ok, 34.0 degrees C
<chenshaoju> Thermal 1: ok, 50.0 degrees C
<chenshaoju> chenshaoju@Shaoju-Ubuntu:~$
<billlee_> jyfl987, 额...没说清楚，我这里打不开，被墙了？
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<billlee_> jrrp
 * Oicebot billlee今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 30.96% (Lv7)
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||__] 96.47% (Lv20)
<chenshaoju> jrrp
 * Oicebot chenshaoju今日的人品指数：[||||||_________________________] 19.51% (Lv4)
<chenshaoju> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"CyrusYzGTt发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ineed> adam8157: 最高是多少lv
<adam8157> ineed: 20
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<jyfl987> billlee_: ping下
<jyfl987> billlee_: 那不是web server
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ ,,美人願意玩，，關了。!4w stop
<ineed> adam8157: 那我是最高了？
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w stop
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w stop
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w disable
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<billlee_> jyfl987, .... 你不早说
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... CyrusYzGTt真可怜...大家谁理一下ta吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w stop
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w start
<billlee_> --! 这个 Oicebot 是不是故意留了 bug
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
 * Oicebot 对billlee_说：不可能。
<chenshaoju> .....这个机器人BUG 了。。。。
<Oicebot> 3分钟了... CyrusYzGTt, 没人理你耶,洗洗睡了吧。
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt 的游戏结束了。
<Houge_Langley> 测试
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我生氣了，，決定跟你私聊 講道
<billlee_> jyfl987, ping 也无回应
<billlee_> jyfl987, geek86.info 应该根本没开， telnet 它都不会 reset
<lxping> 我的火狐flashplayer插件找不到呢
<ineed> OT_iux: ?
<jyfl987> billlee_: 我天天用 你不要瞎扯
<binker> 吃饭了
<binker> 各位
<chenshaoju> lxping 软件中心有下。
<Houge_Langley> 有朋友解决KDE下Libreoffice用ibus输入中文，光标不跟随的问题吗？
<ilovezoe> 网址，是用in 还是on ?
<billlee_> lxping, 打开软件源里的合作伙伴源，就可以从 apt-get 安装
<lxping> 哦，我去弄
<lxping> 谢谢
<c-boy> binker：这么早就吃饭了
<binker> lxping：你是？
<binker> 许萍？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 是阿
<binker> 早点吃饭
<lxping> 不是啊
<lxping> l小平
<binker> 下午5点半就差不多要吃饭的啦
<binker> 哦
<billlee_> jyfl987, 那我就不清楚了，正常情况下连接没打开的端口不是应该立即收到 reset, 还是这 windows 下的 telnet 自动在重试？
<binker> 以为遇到熟人了
<binker> 呢
<lxping> :-)
<lxping> 严重的需要翻墙啊，郁闷，连我的wordpress都打不开
<ineed> :-P
<ineed> <ineed> :-P
<vic> 该翻就得翻 啊
<lxping> 不会，呵呵
<ineed> :-)
<ineed> <ineed> :-)
<lxping> 唉
<lxping> 现在上网点都不爽，百度搜个东西翻几页才看得到官网
<ineed> .
<ineed> "<ineed> ."
<chenshaoju> 用Google
<lxping> google好多都打不开
<ineed> .
<caleb-> 百毒太渣了
<lxping> 菜鸟飞不过围墙
<ineed> <ineed> .
<chenshaoju> 还有比应呢。
<caleb-> 连查中文都不好使
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 我給你發了 道德經（崑崙版），，好自爲之
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 爭取，早日取代人類，，我天朝都計劃生育了。還有那隨機的死亡率，，加油，俺看好米
<CyrusYzGTt> Oicebot§ 爭取，早日取代人類，，我天朝都計劃生育了。還有那隨機的死亡率，，加油，俺看好你
<ineed> Hi
<ineed> :-)
<chenshaoju> hi. :)
<ineed> '%c'在irc下是什么变量？
<chenshaoju> Google一下。
<ineed> centerpoint: faint
<ineed> %me%.
<ineed> I see
<ineed> It's color
<ineed> adam8157: quote是什么意思？
<adam8157> ineed: 引用?
<ineed> adam8157: 收到
<ineed> "¤<adam8157> ineed: 引用?"
<ineed> Test
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
<Oicebot> ineed同志,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 91.36% (Lv19)
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。。。。。
<lolicon> 离全聚德烤鸭还有 5 日 。。。
<ineed> adam8157: 为什么我的这么高？
<binker> 呵呵
<adam8157> ineed: 这bot不是我的...
<ineed> adam8157: ot_iux的？
<adam8157> ineed: yep
<ineed> !rppk OT_iux
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 8，正中O T的脑门，获得了 106 点经验值！
<ineed> !rppk OT_iux
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了1，从O T的身边飞了过去，O T开始反击！
<Oicebot> O T掷出了 19，击败了ineed，ineed 损失了 111 点经验值！（分给 O T 55点）
<ineed> !rppk OT_iux
 * adam8157 洗漱, 出去吃饭, 回来改脚本
<void1> 这算什么？fc赌神？
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jiero> 论坛挂了。
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 06 日 星期六 18:29:18
<ineed> Hi
<ineed> "<ineed> Hi"
<ineed> "<ineed> Hi"
<chenshaoju> %c
<ineed> Saturday August 6 2011 -- 12:35:42 +02:00
<YeLee> 很郁闷，论坛居然上不去
<chenshaoju> 服务器挂了
<karpar> 请问sina微博用哪个软件比较好？
<YeLee> 叶大现在在忙吗？
<chenshaoju> 我用的是Chrome浏览器+Fawave
<jiero> karpar 去搜 Linux 微博
<YeLee> Gtalk bot
<karpar> jiero: 恩，我知道的有好几个，但是不怎么好用，比如Gwibber什么的
<jiero> karpar: 我也不知道。
<karpar> chenshaoju: fawave+chromium 果然很通用，:-)
<chenshaoju> karpra:  :P
<chenshaoju> @chenshaoju test
<chenshaoju> chenshaoju: test
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 28.69% (Lv6)
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 88.93% (Lv18)
<mugebjgd> !rppk fivesheep
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 10，正中f ivesheep的脑门，获得了 51 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk fivesheep
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 5，狠狠抽打了f ivesheep，获得了 50 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk fivesheep
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<cfy> RavenChan: 晕,1天前,vps又重启了....
<NoIE> 王克勤媒体：【14岁少年想撑起这个家】14岁彝族少年以散，本可在校读书。遗憾的是
<NoIE> 撑起这7口之家的支柱塌了——父亲9年前尘肺病，失去劳力，还须不断花钱看病。妈妈
<NoIE> 只好到餐馆洗碗，收入微薄。于是去年3月未满14岁的长子广州做工，薪金1300。今年
<NoIE> 6月回家，除路费和无故克扣，上半年只拿回2600元。“不读书可惜”
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 12，砸倒了a dam8157，获得了 88 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 2，从a dam8157的身边飞了过去，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 13，摔倒在了mugebjgd面前
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 9，击败了a dam8157，获得了 83 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 5，骰子碾过了a dam8157，获得了 78 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk adam8157
<vic> ！rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> vic掷出了 5，砸在a dam8157的头上，获得了 90 点经验值！
<vic> jrrp
<Oicebot> vic小姐,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot vic今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.3% (Lv17)
<vic> shit 哥是爷们
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 92.43% (Lv19)
<vic> jrrp
 * Oicebot vic今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.3% (Lv17)
<mugebjgd> vic, 噢吼吼
<ilovezoe> 论坛抽风了？
<vic> 不骂不行啊
<ilovezoe> !rppk
<Oicebot> ilovezoe掷出了 15，端起AK就把A daptee突突突了，获得了 125 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk vic
<vic> ！rppk mugebjgd
<Oicebot> vic掷出了 11，摔倒在了m ugebjgd面前，m ugebjgd开始反击！
<Oicebot> m ugebjgd掷出了 13，击败了vic，vic 损失了 129 点经验值！
<ilovezoe> !rppk
<Oicebot> ilovezoe掷出了 19，用仙人球砸了A daptee，获得了 123 点经验值！
<vic> ri
<vic> ！rppk mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> vic, 我比你等级高
<vic> yun
<mugebjgd> !rppk vic
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 4，砸在v ic隔壁那观众的头上，v ic开始反击！
<Oicebot> v ic掷出了 10，端起AK就把mugebjgd突突突了，mugebjgd 损失了 118 点经验值！（分给 v ic 59点）
<mugebjgd> !rppk vic
<adam8157> ...我被揍了...
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 2，砸在v ic隔壁那观众的头上，v ic开始反击！
<Oicebot> v ic掷出了 5，差一点就打中了mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||___] 91.25% (Lv19)
<vic> jrrp
 * Oicebot vic今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 83.6% (Lv17)
<mugebjgd> 哦吼吼
<vic> ！rppk mugebjgd
<vic> 靠为啥啊
 * mugebjgd 吃饭去
<tenzu> jrrp
 * Oicebot tenzu今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.41% (Lv9)
<tenzu> 今天比较低
<mugebjgd> !rppk tenzu
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 9，砸在t enzu的头上，获得了 83 点经验值！
<mugebjgd> !rppk tenzu
<Oicebot> mugebjgd掷出了 12，砸在t enzu的头上，获得了 70 点经验值！
<tenzu> 经验有啥用?
<tenzu> ??
<tenzu> 还以为自己掉了
<cfy> .oicebot off
<kikupotter> 我想把/home 独立出来  怎么做？
<kikupotter> 有什么思路吗
<jiero> 有人听 podcast吗？播客？
<chenshaoju> 你可以试着用 ln 命令创建连接
<cfy> kikupotter: 简单的事情
<kikupotter> 但是我不会。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 你的home特殊么?有加密么?有lvm么?原来的分区是怎么样的?
<cfy> kikupotter: df -h的结果和/etc/fstab贴一下, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<kikupotter> 原来分区就是一个/  还有swap   现在好像不够用了 想把/home 独立出来
<cfy> kikupotter: 有没有开加密之类的东西?
<flay>  永中office在linux下无法打印的问题 有人遇到过吗
<mugebjgd> kikupotter, 直接改fstab就行了
<sikao_lfs1> kikupotter: 挂载啊，先准备一个分区分好，然后把home目录里的都复制过去。。。。。。
<cfy> kikupotter: http://pastebin.com/
<cfy> kikupotter: 贴一下比较保险
<cfy> kikupotter: 你准备好新的分区了么?
<sikao_lfs1> 恩，cfy说的对。还是先贴出来大家看看。
<kikupotter> cyf ,准备好了
<cfy> kikupotter: 一般来说,你需要格式化新的分区.挂在新的分区到临时的地方,退出一般用户,关闭ftp(如果没有就算了)
<kikupotter> mugebjgd,  改fstab难不难
<mugebjgd> kikupotter, 简单的要死
<cfy> kikupotter: 然后用root用户登陆(不用图形化,tty即可),挂载,复制文件,把原来的home改个名字作为备份先,然后rsync一下,最后修改fstab,挂载,然后一般用户登陆,正常的话,删除原来的即可
<cfy> kikupotter: 最简单的是,你开sshd,然后让别人登陆过去搞....
<kikupotter> cfy, /home 要整个备份吗
<cfy> kikupotter: 不用备份,复制到新分区,mv /home /home-bak,mkdir /home就好
<cfy> kikupotter: 然后挂载新的分区,你用普通用户测试一下,差不多rm -r /home-bak/就好咯
<sikao_lfs1> kikupotter: 还是先按照cfy说的先贴出来
<kikupotter> cfy,恩
<kikupotter> 恩
<cfy> kikupotter: 嗯,事情是不复杂的.但是这里假设你没有开什么加密啥的东西
<kikupotter> cfy, 加密的东西是什么
<kikupotter> cfy, ssh加密吗
<cfy> kikupotter: 有时候,你在安装的时候,会点加密home分区啥的东西,
<cfy> kikupotter: 不是这个
<cfy> kikupotter: 我没安装过,不清楚.听说有这个选项.
<cfy> kikupotter: 你贴一下嘛.........
<cfy> kikupotter:  http://pastebin.com/
<kikupotter> cfy, 我装的时候，把我的主目录加密了
<tenzu> cfy:  幼儿园阿姨好
<cfy> faint....
<cfy> kikupotter: 我就说.....
<cfy> tenzu: 痛苦啊....
<sikao_lfs1> 先   df -h的结果和cat /etc/fstab贴一下, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<tenzu> cfy:  加密比较让人崩溃
<kikupotter> 社区今天我就是死都打不开。。
<cfy> tenzu: 嗯,加密可能就复杂了
<cfy> kikupotter: 论坛坏了,你用pastebin.com贴.
<kikupotter> cfy, 为什么 。。呜呜  我今天以为我firefox怀了
<cfy> kikupotter: 加密没有任何秘密的说,还不如bois+屏幕保护之类的密码
<cfy> kikupotter: 加密主目录,我觉得没有必要
<cfy> kikupotter: 我等到你贴出来,再说话....
<cfy> tenzu: 我觉得有这功夫不如写个教程
<kikupotter> cfy, 能不能把密码先去掉，然后再弄。。。还有个问题，我要具体贴一些什么内容
<cfy> tenzu: 我觉得我有这功夫不如写个教程
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我要降溫啊，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> acpitz-virtual-0
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: Virtual device
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +60.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<kikupotter> cfy, OK
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +58.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +58.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<tenzu> cfy:  写出来放哪儿?
<lolicon> cfy: 肯定有用啊
<lolicon> cfy: 例如。。。艳照门。。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 哦....你说掉掉的情况是吧.
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。CPU 70 度无压力。。。
<cfy> lolicon: 这种东西,单独加密不就好了?我是encfs
<cfy> lolicon: nb....
<cfy> tenzu: 我假设啊.可以blog+forum嘛:)
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ ..最高一次 103攝氏度？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看不懂英文，，求解釋
<kikupotter> cfy, 我要具体贴写什么内容？谢谢
<cfy> kikupotter: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<cfy> kikupotter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664342
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。那个是厂家定2的吧
<cfy> kikupotter: $df -h和/etc/fstab
<kikupotter> 好
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 哦，哪裏有這些的中文解釋，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: crit貌似是警戒温度吧,我猜的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 爲什麼會有103攝氏度，，這麼離譜的溫度。。機器都會熔的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我的估计到70就自动保护了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: temp1:       +49.0°C  (crit = +127.0°C)
<cfy> temp2:       +48.0°C  (crit = +104.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是不是，我在編譯 libreoffice的緣故？？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好羨慕啊，這麼搞，，127
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好羨慕啊，這麼高，，127
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯,编译会导致cpu温度上升
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, libreoffice，你编译它干吗？太疼了
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 一直上bin
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哦。。也是，在GPU編譯
<lolicon> 那个是厂家定的温度限制吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 沒有梯子上去看youtube學學編譯，，在tmpfs中
<lolicon> cfy: 我的机器满载 80 度。。。
<lolicon> cfy: i5 本本。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd 。。GPU溫度 70..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd 。。Nvidia GPU溫度 70..
<chenshaoju> 还好我是上网本。。。。
<mugebjgd> chenshaoju, 上网本子上的gentoo?
<CyrusYzGTt> chenshaoju§ 我是因爲在編譯 libreoffice的緣故
<chenshaoju> 目前50度。。。
<snugglecat> arch怎么关闭屏幕电源保护哇
<snugglecat> 和儿子看动画片， 看一半屏幕就黑。很讨厌啊
<chenshaoju> 没。。。。我不在上网本上编译的。。。
<chenshaoju> 那会让人发疯的。。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你24小时在线啊
<snugglecat> knownbad, arch怎么关闭屏幕电源保护哇
<snugglecat> knownbad, 和儿子看动画片， 看一半屏幕就黑。很讨厌啊
<kikupotter> cfy, 网速太卡了，很难贴。。http://pastebin.com/KgqLKXRT 你看一下
<cfy> kikupotter: /home/kiku/.Private    35G   13G   21G  39% /home/kiku
<cfy> kikupotter: 这是关键了
<kikupotter> ？
<cfy> tenzu: 我觉得关系不大,因为系统把加密放在/home下面了
<snugglecat> 谁知道的哇
<cfy> kikupotter: 我觉得没啥关系
<kikupotter> cfy,  什么意思，没啥关系。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 我本来以为加密会咋呀咋样的.现在看来.不用特殊处理.
<kikupotter> cfy, 恩，知道了。好像有个工具可以取消加密 。呵呵
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦?什么工具?
<kikupotter> cfy,  现在要怎么办？
<gebjgd> .oicebox off
<gebjgd> .oicebot off
<kikupotter> cfy, 密码加密密钥
<cfy> kikupotter: 看教程,或者开sshd,我帮你搞.....
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: LibreOffice 編譯完成，9小時……果然新建置系統不支持並行。
<cfy> kikupotter: 对了,你的密匙是放在哪里的?
<cfy> kikupotter: 是手动输入的么?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: 然後更傷心的事來了，今天 gcc 新版本加入……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你太疼了
<phoenixlzx> snugglecat: 看你用什么桌面环境了
<moriramar> gebjgd: 你敢把蛋字打出來嗎？
<chenshaoju> moriramar 摸摸
<gebjgd> moriramar, 敢
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你太蛋疼了
<phoenixlzx> 突然发现python兼容性很差的说
<cuihao> 呜，我上不去论坛诶
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<cfy> cuihao: +1
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 怎么说?
<kikupotter> cfy，不清楚。是一个工具。可以把密钥给删了 ，root密码就够了
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 這位是陳少舉老師嗎？
<jiero> 奇怪。
<phoenixlzx> py2.6的程序，2.7就有问题，3.0根本不能运行
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦.随你便,你可以自己搞,或者开sshd我帮你搞.你自己稿的话,如果有问题来问. 不要来这里问步骤.这样没效率
<Kandu> cfy: 發現把 /home/kandu/ 單獨掛一個不如掛 /home. 好處是直接用分區大小做配額管理，壞處是總見到一個 lost+found 目錄
<chenshaoju> moriramar 你怎么知道……是我…… Twitter@chenshaoju
<cfy> kikupotter: 加密的话,只要别搞到后面,数据没了.其他问题不大的
<kikupotter> cfy,  我先自己学习一下，不懂了，我再开ssh给你，灰常谢谢
<cfy> kikupotter: okay
<phoenixlzx> cfy: py2.6的程序，2.7就有问题，3.0根本不能运行
<kikupotter> cfy, ok..哈
<cuihao> py3是不同于py2的语言咯
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 太正常了
<cfy> Kandu: 我也觉得这样配额不错,不过反正一般有ext系列有保留. 不喜欢lost+fount,移数据,还有错误,虽然可以exclude :)
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 呃，gentoo-china@googlegroup.com 好像有看過你的說。
<phoenixlzx> 这...更新了还不向下兼容不太好把
<cfy> phoenixlzx:  哦.common lisp没有这样的问题
<cuihao> phoenixlzx, 2.X向下兼容py2
<cuihao> phoenixlzx, 3.X就不一样了
<phoenixlzx> cfy: 没接触过lisp，据说很强大，能介绍下么
<phoenixlzx> 2.7运行2.6都有问题
<chenshaoju> moriramar 我不太记得我有用过 gentoo 。。。。。不过你知道我叫 陈少举 ，说明你肯定见过我的名字在什么地方。。。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: ＝＝，又找不到了。反正好像有印象的文化路一說。
<cfy> phoenixlzx: 看此文吧 http://www.lispworks.com/products/myths_and_legends.html :)
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 是，見過。我很久沒用 Twitter，所以不是那。
<lolicon> phoenixlzx: 装B用
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：warning吗，应该不会有大问题的
<lolicon> phoenixlzx: acd 设计用
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 如果有帶來麻煩，實在不好意思。
<Kandu> cfy: 見過這個? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-software
<phoenixlzx> sytax error
<lolicon> phoenixlzx: cad
<chenshaoju> moriramar  :P 没关系的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 編譯libreoffice最麻煩的就是 要下載 那些程式工具，，
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：喔，什么内容啊，不应该的
<jiero> Xonotic AI终于正常了，第五关就轻松解决掉我。
<phoenixlzx> 就是print ' '改成了 print (' ' )
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 我想起來了，好像是之前在 Linuxsir 上看到的。
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: office 的话。。wps 比较靠谱。。
<moriramar> lolicon: 也不靠譜。
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：Python2.7允许没有括号
<cfy> Kandu: 没...好nb....
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, openbox。
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, openbox。
<lolicon> cuihao: py3k 里面 print 是一个函数，函数自然就要括号
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 我要原生的，，不要wine什麼的
<cuihao> lolicon：2.7不是Py3K
<snugglecat> phoenixlzx, 问题是arch啊
<phoenixlzx> cuihao: 我的就是2.7呀,为很么我把括号添上了就可以了呀
<moriramar> lolicon: WPS 的表格邊框還不能處理相鄰兩個格子的共用邊框是一條邊框。
<moriramar> lolicon: 這個是我覺得最神奇的地方。
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：看错了吧
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：真的没有错
<lolicon> cuihao: 2.7 print 是语句，所以不用括号
<cuihao> lolicon： = = 对啊，我没弄错诶
<phoenixlzx> 我的错...arch里已经是3.2.1了...
<cfy> Kandu: Instead, change it from an error "can't add relationship" to a warning with an "add anyway". 我喜欢这个
<moriramar> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3，怎麼今天放出來了……
<moriramar> 編譯一次就是1h 21min……
<cfy> Kandu: 可以提醒一下,如果有选项可以打开的话 XD
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：Arch有Python2.7，需要用命令python
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：Arch有Python2.7，需要用命令python2
<phoenixlzx> 可以兼容吗？还是替换python3.2.1
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：同时存在
<cuihao> phoenixlzx：但需要用命令python2启动
<phoenixlzx> 额...这道不错。thx
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得用戶這樣做，直接 email 警局就好了，讓警察來解決這個問題，省心多了
<cfy> Kandu: 乱伦?警察也管?
<Kandu> cfy: 牛屄的用戶真是出人意表啊
<lolicon> ...
<cfy> Kandu: XD
<tenzu> 看到这样的话题表示不知所云
<moriramar> tenzu: 那就來聲 yooooo 吧。
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得不结婚的话,只能道德管把
<lolicon> 乱伦要看哪种
<cuihao> 我想上论坛诶
<Kandu> tenzu: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-software
<cfy> lolicon: 爸爸上女儿
<tenzu> moriramar:  yooooooooooooo
<lolicon> 悠哥穹妹什么的。。还是挺凄美的。。。
<cuihao> 貌似听说过那个问题...
<cuihao> 还有什么用手写了个程序，扫描无法编译...
<Kandu> cfy: 那用戶都生小孩了
<eatapple> 论坛崩溃了？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我说的比较委婉....
<cuihao> 是额，上不去
<tenzu> Kandu:  lol
<eatapple> cuihao: 那是什么情况？维护还是什么？
<cuihao> eatapple，不了解
<cuihao> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4811.html << 有关乱伦bug问题
<eatapple> 大叶在吗？
<lifeng> cuihao: too old
<cuihao> nani?
<lolicon> 家谱管理，肯定要考虑乱伦的问题啊。。
<lolicon> 这个需求分析没做好
<phoenixlzx> http://www.filedropper.com/cprimer4
<lolicon> 还要考虑 男男， 女女，男->女等情况
<CyrusYzGTt> 編譯libreoffice最麻煩的就是 要git 下載 那些程式工具，，
<lifeng> lolicon如其名，是这方面的行家
<cuihao> = = 要是我，我才不搭理这些罕见情况
<chenshaoju> moriramar Linuxsir 我经常上，这个很有可能。
<tenzu> lolicon:  大蛇君,算法会不会过于复杂化?
<cuihao> 我也感觉这样会徒增算法复杂度
<phoenixlzx> forum.ubuntu.com.cn 可以
<moriramar> chenshaoju: :)
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<lolicon> cuihao: 至少你得考虑到这种情况，报个错什么的。。
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<cuihao> lolicon：对，告诉他无法处理拉倒
<phoenixlzx> kk呢？
<tenzu> org肿么了?
<cuihao> lolicon：^_^ 请购买plus版本
<lolicon> 以后技术进步了，说不定还有自攻自受。。。
<adam8157> lolicon: 你是大蛇?
<lolicon> adam8157: y
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz他们都在刷题
<adam8157> lolicon: 呀, 今天什么日子, 你都来了
<cuihao> NOI的日子？
<adam8157> lolicon: 大蛇 球猫是一个?
<phoenixlzx> 以前就有过这样的问题，我问一叶...他说线路问题
<phoenixlzx> 哈，来一个KDE用户
<lolicon> noi 关我毛事。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NOIE 的變種就是 lolicon
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啊? 到底多少马甲啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..終於開始下載 libs-core了，，nnd的破電信。。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  肿么个变种?
 * adam8157 正在看超级杯
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...要但丁。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 銷魂頭MM。。。這個請參考ee分身大全
<adam8157> 加图索连着铲倒3个啊
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  神那是影分身吧
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 錯，是 神魔妖人靈物分身
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ee纔是身份，，，神啊，魔啊，..etc都是分身
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  要注入真气的那种还是需要消耗神元?
<adam8157> 斯内德任意球死角啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 不需要，這麼麻煩，，有perl就足夠了
<jiero> 哦。。。
<namoamitafo> 问个问题
<jiero> 问题？
<namoamitafo> 为啥我的mp3拷贝到手机
<namoamitafo> 播放就不正常了
<jiero> 蓝牙传输的？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  opera就行了吧
<jiero> 因为那个mp3编码手机不认识？
<jiero> namoamitafo: mp3也有多种编码的。
<jiero> namoamitafo: 或许这样。
<namoamitafo> jiero: 不是, 我是cp过去
<namoamitafo> jiero: 然后在电脑上播放
<namoamitafo> jiero: 不正常了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 也是，ee是神，是opera 是叔叔，是阿姨，是神經
<namoamitafo> jiero: 不是蓝牙
<namoamitafo> jiero: 就是把手机作为USB
<namoamitafo> jiero: USB stick
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  ...
<jiero> namoamitafo: 前后不对啊。 文件来源 到底是 mp3 还是 下载 还是电脑储存？
<lolicon> namoamitafo: 1.  文件传坏了 2. 存储卡坏了 3.手机坏了 4.播放软件坏了
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 我是用电脑上的mplayer播放, 和手机上播放都有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有文件系統是 所謂的 FAText
<lolicon> namoamitafo: mp3 格式有很严格的标准。
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 我可是cp
<namoamitafo> lolicon: cp会变样?
<lolicon> namoamitafo: 你 电脑上播不也有问题嘛
<jiero> lolicon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockbox 用了这个了吗。。。真的与众不同啊。作为音乐播放的话。
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 电脑上播cp过去的问题, 有问题
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 播原来文件没问题
<lolicon> 什么问题
<lolicon> 码率太高，传输速率跟不上？
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 听起来不正常, 不连续, 一会儿向后瞬间移动下一会儿向后瞬间移动下, 本来以为是手机播放器问题, 后来发现在电脑上也这样
<lolicon> namoamitafo: 存储器的问题？
<tenzu> 自动压缩了?
<namoamitafo> lolicon: 有可能是手机读卡速度跟不上解析速度?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 电脑复制过去么?
<namoamitafo> cfy: y
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我有个手机.电脑读取没问题.复制过去.整个文件系统都坏了..ext系列的
<CyrusYzGTt> 奇怪難道，在編譯中i7會變頻 cpu MHz 800~2001
<cfy> namoamitafo: 手机问题
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还是那下来,用读卡器好了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 还是拿下来,用读卡器好了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我先cp过去然后检查下checksum
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ...
<cfy> namoamitafo:  o
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 太恐怖, 在刷很难的网络流
<jiero> 就没有个人用过ROCKbox播放音乐吗？很震撼啊。完全不一样的感觉。
<jiero> 我的手机用ROCKbox全功率播放效果就和音箱一样。
<lolicon> 裆处是你咬分开，分开就分开。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 从来没听说过那个牌子
<CyrusYzGTt> ... lolicon ...你怎麼突然冒出這麼邪惡的句子
<CyrusYzGTt> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<jiero> gebjgd: 是个 镶入式操作系统，但是也可以作为音乐播放用。
<jiero> gebjgd: 手机牌子是Nokia N900。。。我就是这个手机了。
<namoamitafo> 如何用转换mp3的频率
<cuihao> 好像是lame命令
<cfy> lame or ffmpeg
<moriramar> 哈7下中哈利手中那個鏡子碎片是什麼時候到手的？那是什麼鏡子？
<chenshaoju> 哈利波特1/2里有介绍。
<chenshaoju> 好象是看到自己心目中最想要得东西。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 哦，我想起來了，他還在裏面看到他爸媽。
<chenshaoju> moriramar  :P
<jiero> moriramar: 去过影院了？
<phoenixlzx> Google+越来越好用了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 求教导
<centerpoint> 论坛怎么还没好?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我sha256sum检查过了, 一致
<phoenixlzx> Google Sites也是
<jiero> moriramar: 我只在中学时看过第一部。
<moriramar> jiero: 明顯是槍版好吧？
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<sexghost> sensors不能查看显卡温度和风扇转速 是怎么回事啊？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是吧....那是什么情况?不是.你要拔掉,重插,再验证
<sexghost> ati的显卡
<jiero> moriramar: 何处明显？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 哦, 我重新测试下
<phoenixlzx> 网上能下载的哈7是俄罗斯版的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯.
<jiero> namoamitafo: 中国播放的难道都必须是中文版吗？
<namoamitafo> jiero: ?
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 换域名是怎么回事?
<jiero> namoamitafo: 找错人了:D
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: 没啊...org线路出问题了，本来两个都能用的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 谢谢, 果然不同
<namoamitafo> cfy: How to solve?
<cuihao> com.cn 额，还没见过
<moriramar> jiero: 好吧，我錯了。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 放到读卡器.....我就这么干,所以我的老手机,一直不怎么和电脑交流
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 哦? 记得一叶发过这样的双线路声明,找不到帖子了...
<namoamitafo> cfy: 手头没有
<cfy> namoamitafo: 一般也就手机->电脑这么交流...
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你来嘉兴,我送你一个....
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 很好奇,双线路双服务器怎么保证数据同步...
<namoamitafo> cfy: orz
<phoenixlzx> 没双服务器吧
<jiero> 手机登录电脑。。。
<jiero> 操作电脑。
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: 没有双服务器吧，你从那里听说的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 異位同步率
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 所以找那个帖子啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 能否减小mp3的大小
<Evanescence> jiero: 还是电脑登录手机好一点，手机键盘实在是慢啊
<cfy> namoamitafo: 可以,减小kps好了
<cfy> namoamitafo: lame
<phoenixlzx> 两个域名解析到同一个IP就是了
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 记得是一个东海岸一个西海岸????可能记错了
<tenzu> 手机里打字比较蛋疼
<centerpoint> phoenixlzx: 如果是一个ip一台服务器,怎么可能一个挂掉一个还好
<phoenixlzx> centerpoint: 你找吧...
<phoenixlzx> 一叶不说了么...线路问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 不是仍然用电脑键盘吗？
<Evanescence> jiero: 你用过那个tcpip keyboard了吗？我好像没成功
<kilior> org.cn挂了》
<chenshaoju> 是，挂了。
<chenshaoju> 下午就挂了
<jiero> Evanescence: 不会用。尝试再三。
<kilior> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libo,,用了1.2G 的內存空間
<jiero> kilior: 会用吗？
<kilior> 用什么？
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，对的
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  为啥非得编译office?
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..fedora的很舊，才3.4.2
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt:  搜的四奶
<CyrusYzGTt>  tenzu fedora那個有點問題，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..嗯，，。。！
<jiero> Evanescence: 需要sender。。。
<jiero> En
<cfy> MaskRay: namoamitafo: 什么地方查算法好? 我觉得全套的tao cp不错
<jiero> Evanescence: 很多半成品项目，比如那个扫描屏幕的
<CyrusYzGTt> 內存大的，建議用/dev/shm玩玩
<Evanescence> jiero: 嗯嗯
<Evanescence> jiero: 是那个xray吧？
<jiero> Evanescence: 不是，是那个 屏幕读取barcode传输数据的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 什么名字？
<jiero> Ev
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=75331 这个键盘共享不实用啊，主要windows支持的。。。
<Evanescence> mbarcode我见过是照相机读取的
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。忘记名字了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，那算了，我已经不用win很久了
<Freebuilder> 论坛又进不去了
<tenzu> com.cn
<chenshaoju> 你可以用Google搜索： xxx site:ubuntu.org.cn
<Kandu> cfy: 最近在學算法?
<jiero> Evanescence: https://gitorious.org/livetransfer
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个。
<Evanescence> jiero: livetransfer？我找找
<namoamitafo> cfy: orz
<cfy> Kandu: 是啊
<wiewi> 坛子挂了？
<jiero> Evanescence: 中文用户里就3个用e16的了。。。比1年前还多一个呢。以前我是唯一一个。
<jiero> 呃。多2个。。。
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你们都是现想的么?...
<tenzu> wiewi:  com.cn
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，我现在定居在awesome，没想过换，因为用awesome，和luakit，所以打算可能会学lua
<wiewi> 谢谢tenzu
<jiero> Evanescence: ^_^ 恭喜了。
<Evanescence> e16很牛叉？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你问ray, 我不会的
<cfy> namoamitafo: ....
<jiero> Evanescence: e16很散漫
<Kandu> cfy: 學算法的目的是創造新算法？
<Evanescence> jiero: 到时侯跳槽到FVWM也不错啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 是FVWM的变种。
<yunfan> Kandu: 也可能是为了装逼 不信你问 MaskRay
<cfy> Kandu: 这样不错.不过目前是为了能解决问题
<Evanescence> jiero: 嘛，我还以为FVWM是终极呢。。。新的层出不穷啊
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.对...还有装逼....
<jiero> Evanescence: 以后你写个纯lua的WM吧
<cfy> yunfan: 看来你很懂啊
<MaskRay> cfy: 还是 google 吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 嘛，awesome不就不错了嘛，重复没意思
<Kandu> yunfan, cfy ~_~
<jiero> Evanescence: 用OpenGL ES搞，然后征服手机领域。
<cuihao> 专业问题：UNIX的二进制可执行文件格式一样吗？
<yunfan> cfy: lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 有书就不用咯
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，是地，你也学点，然后建个N900项目？
<jiero> Evanescence: awesome不是纯lua啊。
<MaskRay> cfy: 没有书这么全面的吧
<Evanescence> jiero: 我知道，lua好像挺快的，至少luakit挺快的，所以这么觉得
<cfy> MaskRay: taocp呢?
<yunfan> 有个新的tling wm是用python写的 在 natty的源里搜 ion3可以找到  jiero
<yunfan> Evanescence: luajit
<jiero> Evanescence: 我什么都不知道。
<jiero> yunfan: ty
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不会设置WM，当时用e16好费劲，后来就搜索，看了gentoo的wiki和其他的一些，就写了中文wiki，至少凑了2个人用e16～
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，其实用的人少才好，多了也就没有意思了，这些非主流的WM一来是为了需要，而来也就是这样稀有了
<jiero> :-) 似乎现在e16的维护者就一个人了。
<MaskRay> cfy: taocp 太难了。。
<moriramar> jiero: E17成型了，肯定沒人搞E16了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只看结论...
<jiero> moriramar: 仍然不是一样的东西，e17东西太多了。
<MaskRay> cfy: 它是深入讲解，深入了就很难全面
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libo,,用了1.3G 的內存空間
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.反正我找到了
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以它巨作啊.....
<MaskRay> cfy: 写不完了……
<cfy> MaskRay: ....那杯具了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 你觉得写不完了?
<cfy> MaskRay: 不许咒神 XD
<moriramar> jiero: KDE3 和 KDE4 也是不一樣的東西，不是也沒有幾個人維護 KDE3 了嗎？總有推陳出新的時候……
<MaskRay> cfy: 从卷名可以看出来，每个方面他都可以写整整一卷……怎么写得完
<cfy> MaskRay: 只能感叹了..
<lolicon> 这种事
<lolicon> 用一辈子是不够的
<jiero> moriramar: 彻底的改了。恩。总会有的。
<lolicon> 至少得有个基友帮忙。。。就像XX斯和XX斯那样。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 或許會成為另一部紅樓夢了
<jiero> moriramar: 当englightenment16，sawfish作为GNOME默认WM的时候。
<MaskRay> cfy: 快餐式的了解，用来查阅相关算法看这个真没必要，不如 wikipedia 好用
<cfy> Kandu: 百科全书式
<cfy> MaskRay: ehrlich swaps来产生排列.wikipedia上没...
<centerpoint> 谁用pcmanfm ?
<jiero> centerpoint: 2年不用了。它太奇怪了。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我看完哈利波特找魂器的最大感受是，一個通過讓人家不知道在哪的安全措施不是好的安全措施。
<sou_> lsusb 段错误是怎么回事?
<MaskRay> moriramar: 莫剧投
<moriramar> MaskRay: 沒劇投呀，哈5哈6你沒看？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 看了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯，已經能得出結論了。
<centerpoint> jiero: 现在用什么?
<centerpoint> 推荐一款filemanager呗
<jiero> centerpoint: nautilus，即使在englightenment下。
<cuihao> pcmanfm
<centerpoint> nautilus感觉是不是太臃肿了?
<MaskRay> cfy：你看 www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/fasc2b.ps.gz 的？
<flay> 论坛怎么了
<jiero> centerpoint:  nautilus --no-desktop
<jiero> flay: 挂了。
<flay> 不会吧
<cuihao> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/
<cuihao> 这里上
<cfy> MaskRay: 你怎么找到的?
<jiero> flay: wiki都不能用了。
<centerpoint> cuihao: 你的pcmanfm能不能在中文目录双击打开电影?
<jiero> centerpoint: 默认单击吧。。。
<cuihao> centerpoint： 我用thunar的 = =
<NoIE> 我成功运行了 iTudou ，但是感觉速度并不快。
<cuihao> 试试downloadhelper插件吧
<MaskRay> moriramar: 看过但印象都不深刻，也搞不清楚魔法世界是什么样子的，功强守弱？
<centerpoint> cuihao: xfce?
<cuihao> centerpoint：嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.看到了.不过貌似是图片,google竟然可以那个啊
<jiero> MaskRay:  玩一下游戏就知道了。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我有书
<MaskRay> cfy: 证明什么的太难了，完全看不懂。以前查过，知道这篇
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...
<jiero> MaskRay: 想像一下你必须集中精力幻想咒文的时候到处逃跑免得被击中。
 * adam8157 AC米兰势头不错
<moriramar> MaskRay: 算是吧。
<MaskRay> jiero: 感觉是再厉害的人被袭击了也没办法，而且死什么的都是几乎瞬间的，没有 hp 之类的
<jiero> MaskRay: 恩。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> MaskRay: +1....
<jiero> MaskRay: 魔法加护～
<jiero> 哈哈
<cfy> MaskRay: 而boss太难打了...
<MaskRay> 没 hp 是最想不通的
<cfy> MaskRay: jiero: 这就解释了变三的最后打斗的场面....
<jiero> MaskRay: 有HP的。只有一种魔法能秒杀吧。
<jiero> cfy: 那个纯扯。。。
<cfy> 没有hp...所以才要分身啊...
<cfy> 灵魂...
<jiero> cfy:MP=HP
<Punna> fglrx 11.7 好像有问题啊
<YeLee> 怎么论坛的地址换了啊
<Punna> ...
<cfy> jiero: 火影.....
<Punna> 那个东西好像会造成ACPI造成CPU wakeup 30k/s
<jiero> cfy: 狂战～
<MaskRay> 原来装备是不能继承的……还想有很多东西吧，剑、穿梭时间的什么玩意，还有什么什么的
<cfy> 好像打dota...别人的装备不能用...
<MaskRay> 凤凰
<MaskRay> 老邓的瞬移，太夸张了
 * NoIE 什么时候论坛支持使用虚拟终端登录呀？
<MaskRay> 都是最牛逼的东西……没法接受
<CyrusYzGTt> telnet 貌似臺灣那邊，經常的
<jiero> 不能使用敌人的装备很没意思阿。。。
 * adam8157 谁介绍个telnet登录的论坛?
<tenzu> adam8157:  小百合bbs?
<chenshaoju> 人家是强力法师，当然。。。。
 * jiero 以前曾经玩Urt全副武装带小枪抢大枪。
<tenzu> adam8157:  求实bbs似乎也可以
<adam8157> tenzu: 南大那个? 捏是人家学校的啊
<tenzu> adam8157:  只看征婚版块,没必要在乎哪个学校吧
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> tenzu: 不陪着你家女王, 跟这儿泡irc
<tenzu> adam8157:  女王在iphone上玩smash zombies玩的欢着呢
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。
<NoIE> 各位，我用的是联通ADSL 4M.
<NoIE> 我的上传速度在 50k 到 65k 之间，速度正常吗？
<cuihao> 正常
<NoIE> T_T ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不正常，，我ADSL 512kbps/s  上傳都700KB/s都可以
<cuihao> = = 你的不正常吧
<cuihao> 都爆了
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 你的一定不正常。
<cuihao> 还有提供512kbps/s这服务的？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 後來被強制 1MB/s
<cuihao> 我这里上不了weibo、douban、baidu... 呜呜
<CyrusYzGTt> 曾經最期待鏈接的時候，下載能夠達到 3GiB/s 上傳 300MB/s 。。最喜歡連網的時候
<cuihao> 我擦，硬盘能承受？
<yingfei> 记得以前有一个可以语音视频的网页， 好像是Flash做的， 谁知道地址啊
<cuihao> 硬盘速度撑死100MB/s吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 過了 10秒就正常了，，
<chenshaoju> 可以用SSD……不过SSD好像也没那么快。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 有 內存頂着
<chenshaoju> Ramdisk
<yingfei> 只要两个人都访问那个网址就可以语音聊天
 * adam8157 在用telnet上水木, 竟然是gbk的编码!!!
<tenzu> 为了照顾台湾同胞?
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜，只有在剛開始聯網的時候纔有，，嗚嗚
<cuihao> <CyrusYzGTt> 不正常，，我ADSL 512kbps/s  上傳都700KB/s都可以  《《 你果断是512Kbps
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 當時我用網絡尖兵這個軟件，，
<cuihao> CyrusYzGTt: = = 带宽还能用软件扩大？
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 不是，我都說了，是在鏈接網絡的那麼幾秒鍾
<yunfan> cuihao: 可以阿 你需要用软件刷下bios 把k刷成m 这样你的带宽就变成了 512m了
<cuihao> 天哪，这都是真相吗
<sou_> 哈哈 不像啊
<chenshaoju> 。。。。。
<chenshaoju> 吐槽点太多了，我该从哪里开始吐槽呢……？
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libo,,用了1.4G 的內存空間
<cuihao> 在/dev/shm编译GCC，果断爆了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我有16G內存，，其中用在shm的有12G 默認是 7.9G，，我修改了
<Punna> !!
<Punna> 大家不要升级到FGLRX 11.7
<cuihao> 那是啥
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧 lilo而已阿
<CyrusYzGTt> shm當內存不足，就使用swap
<Punna> 不对。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是 libreoffice的縮寫libo
<Punna> 我也不知道
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: wtf
<CyrusYzGTt> Running LibreOffice build configuration.
<cuihao> CyrusYzGTt：貌似默认创建的tmpfs限制到物理内存一半?
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 正解
 * adam8157 telnet bbs 怎么看图啊
<Punna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717919
<Punna> wtf
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 717919 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI + kworker high interrupts." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jiero> 恩。
<iGoogle> kworker ？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee在不?
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_zc7b0d5a88a6a11e0a046.html
<cfy> iGoogle: 幻影忍者
<cfy> iGoogle: 付费的,不过可以用脚本下载
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我是不是看錯字了。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 乐高的玩具
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你觉得你哪个字看错了?
<cfy> iGoogle: 干嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 火影忍者。。
<cfy> 没...
<cfy> 是用玩具作成的动画,不是画出来的.
<yunfan> cubuntu有没有人用？
<CyrusYzGTt> 雖然我不怎麼看火影
<iGoogle> 在发大邮件，网络卡晕的
<cfy> iGoogle: 每集 20 min
<cfy> iGoogle: ... 发大邮件就是zuoxi
<iGoogle> 丹麦 / 动画。。好看？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 别跟我提火影...烂片!!!!!!!!!!!1
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道,我看看.
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 是垃圾片，，你不要侮辱了 爛片 二字
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我错了...
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 想念平衡的dsl, hdsl?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，我原諒你，，那麼你 給全職獵人的 評價呢？？
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 没看过.不评价
<cfy> iGoogle: 外挂到vps吧.我可以提供空间
<wiewi> 火影…漫画不跟了，动画也不怎么看了
<wiewi> 说到底，还是嘴遁无敌
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧,我繼續監控shm了。考慮將 shm當作 mldonkey下載的緩存。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...弄小点,就不怕撑了
<wiewi> 整部剧主题就是naruto和sasuke的基情。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,我都還沒找到，，解決 方便和怎麼處理的問題。。你就提這個，。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<Punna> ...
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: 遇到了更加严重的bug
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/717919
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 717919 in linux (Ubuntu) "ACPI + kworker high interrupts." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，我在找方法，，目前已經解決了 firefox opera chrome thunderbird .adobe .macromedia
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: faint
<Punna> 36k cpu interrupt / sec
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 等等，我看看先
<MeaCulpa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 嗯，，我在找方法，，目前已經解決了 firefox opera chrome thunderbird .adobe .macromedia sandbox
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: faint
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,你幹嘛了？？，，我google一下這個單詞先。。
<MeaCulpa> 谁在用nv开源驱动？
<MeaCulpa> 现在有3D加速了？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..不要對我做那個faint,,那個有基情的意思。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 不是晕的意思么?
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 看了，，不過，不懂，，你說說，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有幽怨的意思。。。呃呃
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: CPU wakeup 你知道吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 知道，，我看看自己的先
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似youku在屏蔽收费下载的链接.要下早点下啊......
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: o
<Punna> 我现在ACPI要求35k cpu wakeups/second.
<Punna> CyrusYzGTt: 疯了。。。用电狂。。。。CPU一直在最高速度上。。而且温度达到74C (Idle)
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 我發現都是 disable...
<Punna> ???
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ acpitz-virtual-0
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: Virtual device
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +58.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Punna> powertop
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +56.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Punna> ...
<Punna> 不是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 我這裏因爲安裝了 UPower，可以自動調節
<Punna> 你知道CPU Wakeups 是什么吗？。。。
<maya> 听说这里很多高中生。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ cat /proc/acpi/wakeup <<??
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 我不是
<iGoogle> cfy: 估计不好看。我不下。
<maya> [ofan] 古老么 ubuntu-cn里很多高中生
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 实验性质
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说别的...
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你好久没来了
<ofan> 高中生路过..
<iGoogle> 哦
<ofan> yunfan: 是阿 云帆大叔
<cfy> ofan: 你是高中生?!
<ofan> cfy: 嫌老?
<maya> 哈哈
<iGoogle> 我在sohu下点动画，似乎蛮好。质量好
<yunfan> ofan: 额 组织上看来要动我了 连名字都登记在册了
<ofan> yunfan: 谁.??
<ofan> yunfan: 我去办他
<cfy> ofan: 没看出来...一般高中生应该要自报家门啊....
<maya> 高中生+1
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 27825 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.3  0.0   0:00.42 kworker/0:1   這個？？？
<maya> 还有高中生么。。。。。。
<Punna> 不是。。
<cfy> yunfan: 那谁是jc叔叔?
<Punna> 有
<ofan> cfy: 为什么要自爆..
<cfy> ofan: 因为红警
<iGoogle> nnnnd 似乎80M的邮件，没发出去。。发件箱里面还有。
<CyrusYzGTt> Punna§ 27825 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.3  0.0   0:00.42 kworker/0:1   這個？？？
<Punna> 不是。。
<yunfan> ofan: 不是你们组织么
<ofan> cfy: ?
<yunfan> iGoogle: xwinx说他有个同事有 几十G 邮件 额
<ofan> yunfan: 人太多.. 不能一下全办了吧
<cfy> ofan: 你不是jc叔叔么?
<cfy> yunfan: 谁是jc叔叔?
<yunfan> ofan: 你签证高到了？
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> cfy: jc叔叔会天天上网么
<cfy> ofan: ....
<ofan> yunfan: 到了..
<yunfan> ofan: 难怪这么嚣张
<ofan> yunfan: ......
<cfy> ofan: 到哪国?
<yunfan> 我学习去
<jiero> ofan: 好久没见你发言了。
<ofan> cfy: 米国
<ofan> jiero: hi
<ofan> 给老师干活最近
<cfy> ofan: 到了米国,还是jc么?
<ofan> cfy: - -..  能把jc忘了么
<cfy> ofan: 为啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libo,,用了1.5G 的內存空間
<ofan> cfy: 我要亲民..
<ofan> cfy: jc太严肃
<cfy> ofan: 那你告诉我,为啥你会是高中生?
<ofan> cfy: 好吧..大学生
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<cfy> ofan: 叔叔骗人......
<Cherrot> 求证！ 论坛上不去了？
 * cfy 我说的委婉吧
<ofan> cfy: 我说话.. 你看了这么久,也不能太信阿
<Cherrot> 求证！ 论坛上不去了？	
<savr> niiiihow
<ofan> wiki上不去了
<savr> who is feeling the wind?
<ofan> 台风?
<cfy> ofan: 看我没提x6ax63了
<cfy> ofan: ...
<maya> 。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> 我这边都上不去了 ping也ping不到
<cfy> maya: 你还是么?
<ofan> cfy: x6ax63是什么?
<maya> 是什么  cfy
<cfy> ofan: 一定要我说么?
<cfy> ofan: jc
<maya> 要~
<ofan> cfy: .................
<Cherrot> 76.164.231.50 这是ubuntu.org.cn的IP把？
<cfy> maya: 你还是高中生么?
<maya> 是，，，，
<maya> 哈哈  俺是好人 不骗人
<cfy> maya: 那我相信你一下.....暑假作业做好没?
<maya> 显然木有。
<ofan> 我也是好人
<Cherrot> 高中哪来的暑假作业……
<maya> lol
<cfy> Cherrot: 你不是天朝的吧?
<maya> 俺这辈子忘不了高一暑假打工一个暑假  一本书木看  回去考试第一、、、、
<ofan> 牛叉
<Cherrot> cfy: 我还是山东出来的那
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦........
<maya> 所以这就为我以后假期不做作业提供了充分了接口~
<maya> 借口
<cfy> maya: 不管别人信不信,我是相信的......
<maya> 高二寒假  作业单全是D 除了英语
<CyrusYzGTt> maya§ 這是一個奇蹟 ，，是吧
<maya> 其实英语也没写  因为我英语一直班上第一  所以英语老师给我打了C
<iGoogle> 高中用字母打分？
<maya> 作业反馈
<Cherrot> maya: 什么时候成绩单用字母打分了？
<maya> 不是分
<ofan> 现在都和国际接轨了
<Cherrot> maya: 我们是操蛋的分数啊……
<maya> 不是啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 我感覺 maya 不是在讀天朝的高中
<maya> 我们也是用分数
<maya> 只是  寒假有本作业书  老师检查后  用ABCD来评定
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 估计是国际职业专科学校。 lol
<maya> 。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯嗯
<iGoogle> 职业骗子。。
<maya> 额
<maya> 有必要骗你们么
<ofan> iGoogle: .....
<maya> 米事  cfy相信俺。
<iGoogle> ofan: 你又有啥意见？
<maya> 其实 我好像能找到那张评定单
<ofan> iGoogle: ...大叔不过情人节?
<MaskRay`> ofan: unc.le.pol.ice 好
<maya> 因为班主任让拿回家签字  我给俺爹看了 写了意见  班主任又不收了
<ofan> MaskRay`: ....
<maya> 真是伤不起啊。。。。
<iGoogle> lol 职业骗子警察 -> ofan
<ofan> MaskRay`: 差点一位是个域名..
<maya> igoogle。。。。。
<maya> 我去找找那张单吧。。。
<Cherrot> 有米有人知道为啥坛子上不去了啊？
<iGoogle> 可以上去阿
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 额……云南电信表示很羡慕你
<maya> 俺找不到了。。。。。。
<chenshaoju> 用.com.cn
<mayli2> 提问：想实现类似金山游侠的内存修改，想到两种方案：ptrace+/proc/<pid>/mem
<mayli2> 或者/dev/mem
<mayli2> 求指点
<Colin-shzsc> 上海电信也这个样子，而且很巧的是我常上的另一个国内的论坛居然也同时挂掉了
<Cherrot> chenshaoju: 嗯 我试试
<Cherrot> 电信操蛋 总结完毕
<maya> igoogle  我有本学校发的作文选  可不可以证明。。。
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 说说啥论坛
<Colin-shzsc> .com.cn does work...
<Cherrot> chenshaoju: .com.cn可以呢 ~ 呵呵
<iGoogle> maya: 阿，你新人，还不熟悉irc的流程。别在意。
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<Colin-shzsc> iGoogle: 偶是吃素的，不是你想要的神马东西
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能雲南那邊 刑天要復活了，，九黎族要迴歸神州南疆了
<maya> irc神马流程？
<Cherrot> maya都算新人啊  我请何以堪……
<iGoogle> Colin-shzsc: 你又瞎猜了吧。
<chenshaoju> Cherrot :P
<wiewi> 真·新人 路过
<iGoogle> Cherrot:  maya 连nick都不会补全阿。新嫩人。
<maya> 补全nick？
<Cherrot> iGoogle: soga :)
<maya> 什么意思。。。。。
<Cherrot> maya: TAB
 * mayli2 被你们忽略的新人路过
<Colin-shzsc> maya: 你输入某人 nick 的前几个字符然后 tab
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libo,,git 下載用了1.5G 的內存空間
<maya> 为什么要这样？
<Colin-shzsc> 话说 maya 倒过来就成了 ayam，像是一个人喊“啊呀——”，然后忽然有人把他/她的嘴唇给捏上了……
<ofan> shm就是shared memory阿
<maya> 按听不懂。。。。
<maya> ofan   求翻译。。。。
<iGoogle> oops， Colin-shzsc 有喜剧细胞嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> 俺說不明白
<ofan> maya: 共享的内存
<maya> 额？
<iGoogle> ofan: ...
<Colin-shzsc> 不知各位有没有小小输入法的紫光双拼方案文件，我得拿它在 fbterm 下面用……
<Colin-shzsc> 图形界面下暂时还是用 ibus，因为 gtk 3 的 xim 支持有问题
<iGoogle> 难道 Colin-shzsc 是 jyf的化身
<iGoogle> 没道理阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 Colin zhao
<Colin-shzsc> 我就一刚毕业的……
<iGoogle> 少人在fb下挣扎的
<iGoogle> 除开蛋疼的 jyf
<MaskRay`> colin 是 advanced wars 里极强大的 co ...
<Colin-shzsc> 其实 tty 下面我也用的不多，只不过是最近把 archlinux 调成了用 startx 启动图形界面了，好方便 pacman -Syu
<Colin-shzsc> 有时候懒得开图形界面就会直接拿 w3m 来上网
<iGoogle> w3m的图形，不是废了嘛
<mayli2> Colin-shzsc: w3m 的速度实在是……
<CyrusYzGTt> w3m-img 可以的
<iGoogle> 在fb下呢。 CyrusYzGTt 你试试
<iGoogle> 我记得，刚好冲突。
<UTF-8> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 控制檯可以
<Colin-shzsc> 我在 tty 和 fbterm 下面 w3m 都可以显示图片
<iGoogle> 那是，你在tty。中文就没了
<iGoogle> 俄。fb下可以w3m-img? 可以了？
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 派你去测试
<Colin-shzsc> 悲催的是用 phpwind 做的论坛在 w3m 里面居然登陆链接无效……
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 不去，，我又不是 CLI的，，我只要方便用就是可
<iGoogle> 。不去就办你。赶紧去
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libreoffice,,git 下載用了1.7G 的內存空間
<iGoogle> 编译啥office。。。
<Colin-shzsc> 而用 vBulletin 做的论坛（比如 LinuxSir）不但功能上没有问题，排版也超赞
<CyrusYzGTt> 不去，，那樣shm的工作就白費了
<Colin-shzsc> 不过现在我是在 gnome 3 里面用 pidgin……
<maya> UTF-8,俺走了。
<UTF-8> 哦哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 號外，，linus的linux fork更新了顯卡和網卡的驅動
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 方便好几年了
<NoIE> 据《第一财经日报》报道 铁道部信息技术中心，实实在在发生了官员兼职企业高管的“奇迹”。
<NoIE> 6月底审计署发布的一份审计公报中明确指出，铁道部所属信息中心6名司局级干部未经批准，在所属企业兼职，其中个别领导一人兼任18家所属企业董事长。
<NoIE> 而铁道部信息技术中心主任、党委书记吴建中至少身兼了15家企业的法定代表人和两家企业的董事长(8月4日《生活报》)
<Colin-shzsc> 不算新闻了吧
<microcai> loong time no see
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 /dev/shm編譯 libreoffice,,git 下載用了1.7G 的內存空間
<NoIE> 你还是打到这个农行；622848，1581094111513户名；吴江平。
<NoIE> 刚刚收到的短信。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..你的？？
<tonghuix_> ?
<moriramar> 請教一下，我中央點字符顯示不出來，請問大家那個有哪些字體可以顯示？（除了純日文字體）
<moriramar> 我記得應該是U+3087
<CyrusYzGTt> ...安裝 yum install cjk* wqy-*
<moriramar> 哎，不對，3087不是的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 之前安裝有wqy-zenhei和microhei，那個不行。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 宋體是點陣的，OpenOffice 默認不讓選擇，很是麻煩。
<CyrusYzGTt> . 不是//可以配置的‘.
<moriramar> 嗯， 30FB
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 可以配置是說？
<CyrusYzGTt> 去設置默認字體，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 libreoffice或者 openoffice中設置，
<moriramar> 暈，正黑表上有，我這顯示不出來？
<moriramar> 哦，我好像設定 local.conf 了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我該睡了。。明天 14:00再起牀。。
<CyrusYzGTt> fc-list
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 感謝。
<zhengseady> hi.ubuntu 论坛怎么打不开了？
<Cherrot> zhengseady: 把 .org.cn 换成 .com.cn
<zhengseady> 谢。
<microcai> win7 比 ubuntu 快多了
<microcai> 呵呵
<gebjgd> microcai, 你要看什么机器
<gebjgd> microcai, ubuntu就是渣
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 什么机器都是 win7 快
<zhengseady> 我用的是debian
<zhengseady> 我是服务器。
<adam8157> microcai: 要不你住我这儿, 我搬走算了
<microcai> adam8157:  不行
<adam8157> microcai: 嫌远?
<microcai> adam8157: 我和 xwinx 说好的
<adam8157> microcai: 他没找着...
<microcai> adam8157: 我知道。再给他点时间嘛
<adam8157> microcai: 你这几天干啥呢? 不见你活跃啊
<ilovezoe1> !4w
<microcai> adam8157: 在家。没 Gentoo 用，自然不怎么上 irc
<gebjgd> microcai, 2004年的机器还能win7快？
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 没有 04年的机器
<microcai> OS 的寿命是 10年，而 CPU 是 2年
<microcai> 睡觉了
<gebjgd> 扯淡
<gebjgd> cpu的寿命是10年
<gebjgd> win os的寿命是2年
<Cherrot> ^_^
 * adam8157 怎么判断一个变量是正整数啊, bash
 * adam8157  if [[ "$LENGTH_OPT" =~ "^[0-9]+$" ]] 这样?
<cfy> adam8157: bash不是只支持整数?
<cfy> adam8157: 我建议用grep一下,正则方便啊,哦...bash也有..
<adam8157> cfy: 万一是字符串"abc"呢
<cfy> adam8157: 不过grep有perl的语法.兼容好
<adam8157> cfy: 这个就是正则咯, 还不用开新进程
<cfy> adam8157: 你还要考虑到正负号
<adam8157> cfy: 这都是正的吧
<cfy> adam8157: 但是流派不同...
<cfy> adam8157: 负数呢?
<cfy> 哦...
<cfy> 限定了...
<cfy> LENGTH_OPT....
<adam8157> cfy: 长度还负数...
<cfy> 不明白.....
<cfy> 这个是变量的长度?
<cfy> adam8157: 我买了一堆书.....
<adam8157> cfy: 例如?
<adam8157> cfy: 指定一个长度进去
<cfy> adam8157: 贴图中....
<cfy> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/166691
<cfy>  
<adam8157> cfy: lisp着魔了啊
<adam8157> cfy: 还有神书...
<cfy> adam8157: 哪里有lisp....
<adam8157> cfy: 人工智能?
<cfy> adam8157: 什么指定长度?
<adam8157> cfy: 我那个变量是用来指定长度的
<cfy> adam8157: http://developers.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/08/05/1058204
<cfy> adam8157: 哦...那就这样吧
<cfy> adam8157: 支持++不?
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥不用\d?
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥不用\d
<adam8157> cfy: 你要上那个课啊...
<cfy> adam8157: 没有.也许不上,不过有兴趣.买书来研究下 XD
<adam8157> cfy: 真能败...
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<cfy> adam8157: 好了.以后要尽量少弄电脑,多看书
<cfy> adam8157: bye
<adam8157> cfy: bye
 * cfy 挂机....
<moriramar> 暈，才發現就算在 Gentoo 下我的無線網路裝置也沒啟用。什麼情况……
<adam8157> 有没有搞错 github被封? 上传不能啊
<cfy> adam8157: 我web能上啊
 * cfy sleep...
<adam8157> cfy: 北京联通不能...你不是睡了么
<cfy> adam8157: 起来看下窗户关了没...
<cfy> adam8157: 浙江嘉兴...
 * cfy afk
<savr> niiihow
<savr> who is in shanghai?
<savr> or in that region?
<savr> are you starting to fell the wind?
<adam8157> GNUdog: ipv6
<GNUdog> adam8157, what?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你在用ipv6?
<GNUdog> adam8157, of course
<adam8157> GNUdog: github链接不能, 郁闷啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好炫耀的of course
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我这里木有问题
<GNUdog> 可以访问 github
<adam8157> digh
<adam8157> sigh
<GNUdog> adam8157, you want to check out codes or?
<adam8157> GNUdog: push
<GNUdog> oh, congs
<GNUdog> adam8157, i can't help you then
<GNUdog> lol
<adam8157> 睡起来再说吧...
<GNUdog> adam8157, why not use vpn?"
<GNUdog> use RH's
<adam8157> 也是, 我这还有俩openvpn可以用...
<GNUdog> 如果真挂了，还可以友 squid 用
<adam8157> 再多挂几个站 我就全天候vpn了'
<GNUdog> adam8157, 把你的 mutt 配置文件 A 走了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 公司的zimbra我也有, 不过在公司电脑上
<GNUdog> adam8157, 懒得自己重新写，搞一次寿命少2年
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我的各种配置都写得很清楚也很强大...0_0
<adam8157> GNUdog:  嗯嗯, 今天晚上一直在查man...
 * adam8157 咩的, Aug 6累计睡了14个小时, 现在又困了
<GNUdog> 猪
<adam8157> 叫这么亲切...
<GNUdog> 滚～
<GNUdog> 睡那么长时间，还不是猪是什么
 * GNUdog 把自己 GMAIL 密码忘了
 * GNUdog Chrome 害人啊
<pointer> 论坛上不去﹁_﹁
<ilovezoe1> .com.cn
<ilovezoe1> not .org.cn
<pointer> org怎么了。。
<ilovezoe1> 解析不能。
<pointer> 为什么
<ilovezoe1> 未知原因
<pointer> ..
<chenshaoju> 用 .com.cn 上
<chenshaoju> 下了，各位晚安。
<GNUdog> adam8157, ping
<adam8157> GNUdog: pong
<GNUdog> adam8157, No authenticators available
<GNUdog> 为毛呢
<adam8157> GNUdog: 设置密码变量了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 什么系统?
<GNUdog> adam8157, debian
<GNUdog> set smtp_pass= 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还有imap_pass
<GNUdog> 也设置了啊
<adam8157> GNUdog:  libsasl2-modules 这个包装下
<adam8157> GNUdog: 另外, 我的配置文件会用到我的mutt-filter脚本, 你把它扔到你的PATH里, 新邮件提示用得
<GNUdog> adam8157, 嗯，应该是没问题了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 或者不用脚本, 把status_format注释掉也行, 再有, pgp是我的.你得改
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我在 VPS 上用的，所以…早就注释掉了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发现你好多东西都是登录到vps上整..irssi也是吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 对啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: screen? 还是开俩ssh?
<GNUdog> adam8157, screen
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你怎么大半夜的上来, 黑白颠倒啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 准备睡觉了
<leyle> 还有人没？
 * leyle 还有人在线没？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-07
<atcho> 坛子怎么挂了？
<atcho> 坛子怎么挂了？
<cfy> 坛子还没好啊....
<void1> 还没好...
<jiero> wow
<sikao_lfs1> 不要用org，把org换成com就能访问
<jiero> N9 预售价格 $645 啊。
<jiero> Evanescence:  hua
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 71.94% (Lv15)
<ineed> Rppk OT_iux
<ineed> !Rppk OT_iux
<ineed> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 8，砸在O icebot的头上，获得了 100 点经验值！
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.94% (Lv15)
<xijiao> !rppk
<Oicebot> xijiao掷出了 16，击败了a aronyy，获得了 125 点经验值！（从a aronyy处吸取 62 点）
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.51% (Lv5)
<xijiao> Jrrp
 * Oicebot xijiao今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 86.65% (Lv18)
<aint> !rppk
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 5，瞄准的是a aronyy，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 18，正中aint的脑门，aint 损失了 42 点经验值！
<OT_iux> Jrrp
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 53.78% (Lv11)
<cfy> 还好我开了ignore oicebot...
<NoIE> jrrp
 * Oicebot NoIE今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 82.8% (Lv17)
<NoIE> danke
<cfy> 1
<OT_iux> Jrrp
<Oicebot> 2
 * Oicebot OT今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 53.78% (Lv11)
<cfy> 2
<Oicebot> 3
<Oicebot> OT姐姐的好奇心真重…
<cfy> 3
<Oicebot> 4
<cfy> jrrp
 * Oicebot cfy今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 85.02% (Lv18)
<cfy> 虽然我看不到...
<OT_iux> 5
<Oicebot> 6
<OT_iux> 9999999999999999999999999999
 * Oicebot 迷惑地看着乱敲数字的OT_iux。
<OT_iux> 56536863685
<Oicebot> 56536863686
<OT_iux> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd 我投訴電信，，下載 4.5G的 libreoffice用了7個小時，，，然後加編譯用了1小時。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 1+6_9999999999999
<ilovezoe> 投
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 自虐的....
<cfy> ghosTM55: 卖t-shirt会有邮递的方式么?最好能taobao吧
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...
<ghosTM55> cfy: 恩，会考虑的
<cfy> ghosTM55: :)
<ghosTM55> cfy: :D
<ghosTM55> cfy: 最近怎么样
<cfy> ghosTM55: 在研究common lisp :)
<ghosTM55> cfy: hoho，研究怎么样
<Evanescence> 有哪位Arch玩家可以介绍下Arch的几个特点和缺点？比如升级，bug，配置，学习方面的。
<cfy> ghosTM55: 呵呵,还在了解中....
<YeLee> 滚动升级
<Evanescence> YeLee: 这个wiki里能看到，我想问的是用户的体验，经验之类的
<YeLee> gnome3,定制and so on
<Kandu> Evanescence: 除了打包方便，其他優點不明顯。完全比不上 debian
<YeLee> Evanescence:Arch的软件包更新都是很快的
<YeLee> Evanescence:debian也不错啊，无痛升级
<roylez_> cfy: pdf怎么转最靠谱？
<roylez_> cfy: 这边的无线连不上，nnnd
<cfy> roylez_: ....你不是跟我说过么....
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnd 我投訴電信，，下載 4.5G的 libreoffice用了8個小時，，，然後加編譯用了1小時。。
<cfy> roylez_: 啥子lit->mobi?
<Evanescence> YeLee: 那像卸载之类的也方便吗？比如卸载gnome3，我ubuntu很不方便，升级后，加了gnome3的ppa就卸载很麻烦，后来越升级越大。什么都系都混在一起了
<CyrusYzGTt> 更正之前的7小時
<cfy> roylez_: 我又买了200+的书....
<roylez_> cfy: ...我把公司的一本用户手册转了下，完全不行阿
<Evanescence> Kandu: debian管理也很方便吗？
<roylez_> cfy: ......
<cfy> roylez_: 中国,kindle的话,书源不好解决.....
<roylez_> cfy: 我想败些书都连不上网阿
<cfy> roylez_: 不是吧,我觉不错啊.至少amazon的服务还行...
<cfy> roylez_: 你是笔记本?那建立一个好了,应该能连上吧...
<Evanescence> cfy: 我全是看pdf的。。。虽然不转换字有点小，
<cfy> Evanescence: ...,有些书也太小了点吧,技术书籍?
<cfy> 但是技术书籍,转换了,又没格式了....
<Evanescence> cfy: 还好，可以忍受，也就是有些了，一般都可以
<roylez_> cfy: 你说ad-hoc？kindle不支持ad-hoc
<YeLee> Evanescence:  pacman -Rns * 没有什么不能搞定的,而且运行速度也很快
<cfy> Evanescence: 我受不了 :)
<Evanescence> cfy: 如果有些正规点的pdf，嘿可以转换成epub，那就方便了
<cfy> roylez_: ....忘了....
<cfy> Evanescence: 对,epub的好像都爽.
<roylez_> cfy: 不支持ad-hoc，不支持enterpise...
<Evanescence> cfy: 因为是xhtml嘛，哈哈
<cfy> roylez_: 那你发过去,然后会回你邮件,然后你再手动下载...usb拷贝过去吧....
<Evanescence> YeLee: 好，决定了，就arch吧，试试。很久前就想试试了
<cfy> roylez_: 买个路由器?
<cfy> Evanescence: 哦?我看看.有压缩么/
<roylez_> cfy: .......路由器已经订了，在路上
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<cfy> roylez_: ........................
<metbsd> 问个问题，家里无线网络的信号不好，怎么改进啊，手头上有多个无线路由器
<Evanescence> cfy: 什么压缩，上次某人说是xhtml加metamedia的集合而已，应该不压缩
<YeLee> Evanescence: 可惜的是Arch有时候太激进了，很多东西都是最新的,走不回Gnome2
<cfy> Evanescence: zip吧
<roylez_> cfy: 最近 fast FW300R 普遍升级到V3了，不能刷openwrt，淘宝多出了10块订了个V2
<Evanescence> YeLee: 这个倒不要紧，反正是定制的，我不打算用gnome了，完全用awesome
<cfy> roylez_: 靠,我的dir-825刷不了openwrt了....
<cfy> roylez_: 下次,试下老版本....我觉得dd wrt不好用...
<cfy> roylez_: 但是就是能刷dd wrt...
<metbsd> 问个问题，家里无线网络的信号不好，怎么改进啊，手头上有多个无线路由器
<roylez_> cfy: dd支持广些，但是稳定好像差些
<Evanescence> metbsd: 用网勺
<roylez_> metbsd: 桥接蹭网
<cfy> roylez_: 嗯,估计是区域的问题.刷的包,还要自己hack...
<cfy> metbsd: 桥街?
<cfy> roylez_: 桥接怎么设置的?一个主,然后多个别的?
<metbsd> 我的路由器好像没有巧借给你
<metbsd> 桥接功能
<roylez_> cfy: 忘了。。。
<Evanescence> metbsd: 好像是bridget吧
<roylez_> cfy: 搜一下大把的
<roylez_> metbsd: 那就买新的
<cfy> roylez_: ....,好吧...,算了,我的dir 825,可能是由于天线是送的关系...信号还没一个破路由好....
<cfy> roylez_: 那你买路由没设置密码么?
<roylez_> cfy: 啥设置密码？
<cfy> roylez_: wifi的网络密码嘛...
<Kandu> Evanescence: 剛說的那個 pacman -Rns 不能刪可選依賴，所以裝了什麼可選依賴都得自己記住才行
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道你说啥
<cfy> Kandu: 可选依赖,哪个做的好?
<cfy> roylez_: wep,wpa-psk,wpa2-psk啥的
<cfy> roylez_: 就是让别人蹭网不?
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<roylez_> cfy: 现在的问题是，我租住的地方那路由，没密码只有mac过滤
<Evanescence> Kandu: 啊？？这个最头疼了，不过大多软件都会在网页上说明有哪些依赖吧？arch好像还有一个比较好的软件管理，叫什么来着，
<cfy> roylez_: 那破掉嘛....
<metbsd> 问个问题，家里无线网络的信号不好，怎么改进啊，手头上有多个无线路由器，能刷BIOS吗
<roylez_> cfy: 我能连阿，我的mac在那列表上面。但是kindle即使加了mac也连不上
<cfy> metbsd: 刷了信号也不会好吧,一般只能增强功能吧
<cfy> roylez_: ....好奇怪.....
<Evanescence> Kandu: 哦，对了，是yaourt
<cfy> roylez_: 那先关了,试试?
<roylez_> cfy: 而且kindle的信号差很多，干脆买个新路由破邻居家的了
<metbsd> 我意思刷个REPEATER或BRIDGE
<Evanescence> Kandu: yaourt可以补全吧
<roylez_> cfy: 那个人很小气，懒得跟他说
<cfy> roylez_: 买路由破?路由里有aircrack?
<cfy> roylez_: 你没人家路由器密码?
<Kandu> Evanescence: 沒
<Evanescence> Kandu: 悲剧的，那arch的那些牛人嘿能记住那么多的依赖啊，神了，不对啊，我记得好像是可以补全依赖的，不能的话，pacman也太丢人了
<Kandu> Evanescence: aur 的，沒本地資料，補全寫不了。難道每次你按下 tab 都去連網查一下
<Kandu> Evanescence: pacman 有本地的有補全
<jiero> roylez_: Kindle 不能直接上网吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: 无线相关的，怎么学的
<roylez_> jiero: 只能无线
<jiero> roylez那就够了吧。你的手机开热点连电脑～
<jiero> ^_^
<Evanescence> Kandu: 这样啊，纠结，还是去看看debian的官方介绍好了
<roylez_> cfy: 我先破鳞甲家的，然后用路由在这边放大信号。邻居家的wifi信号我的kindle根本看不到
<Evanescence> jiero: 可以用wifi
<roylez_> jiero: 不支持ad-hoc
<jiero> roylez换手机:D
<jiero> roylez买 N9吧。
<roylez_> jiero: kindle不是手机。手机上网不要wifi
<Evanescence> jiero: 先下载足够多的书不就行了，本来就是用来看书的，不是用来上网的
<jiero> Evanescence: 不是我哦。是roylez
<Evanescence> roylez_: 我N900上网全是wifi，压根没有用过手机上网
<jiero> Evanescence: 我也是，但这样很失败的哦。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我本来也有一直kindle的，悲剧的让一个婊子摔坏了，我很愤怒，。。。。非常
<jiero> Evanescence: 那么多VoIP都没用的。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我看过一点aircrack的教程?你那本网际互连看得咋样了?
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好坏.......
<roylez_> Evanescence: 作为一个天朝人，手机wifi就是叛国
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵，我也就是玩的，没用手机打过电话，和短信
<jiero> Evanescence: ...
<jiero> Evanescence: 你太过分了。。。
<Evanescence> roylez_: 为什么啊？我没有用手机翻墙过啊，tor，VPN都没用过
<roylez_> Evanescence: 天朝卖的手机都不带wifi的阿
<jiero> roylez_ 买个N9让别人开开眼界。
<jiero> roylez_: 怎么可能。
<Evanescence> jiero: 还用来记记idea或者买的东西，什么的，
<MaskRay> cfy: 开头看了一些，一些不感兴趣的协议就跳过了，大概近20章的样子
<jiero> Evanescence: 用VoIP啊
<Evanescence> roylez_: 哈哈，原来如此，但是我们这种wifi只有自己家里的无线路由有，离开了家，就是一只没有翅膀的鸟。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...可以去看下aircrak..关键时刻...破一个,应急 XD
<roylez_> jiero: 你个洋人，完全不知道国情了
<jiero> cfy: 我手机有2个aircrack-ng的GUI，我都不会用。
<cfy> jiero: 我都cli的...
<Evanescence> jiero: VoIP是skype的那种吧，我没有要打的人，。。。。没有人用这个，。。。就像没有朋友用邮件，只有我一个人用一样。。。。悲哀啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 不是啊，直接从网络上打普通电话，用普通电话号码。。。
<jiero> roylez_:国内没有吗？
<Evanescence> cfy: N900上已经有gui版本的aircrack了，不过我用了，嘿没成功过，Y的，两个信号都搜索不到
<roylez_> jiero: 都阉割掉了
<MaskRay> cfy: 推荐个 80211 的，rfc 什么也行
<jiero> roylez_ 不过skype可以用啊。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，我还以为要钱的。原来不要钱啊，那我果断打骚扰电话。。。！！！
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道...没看过这些....
<jiero> Evanescence:
<cfy> Evanescence: aircrack的官网上有好文章.
<jiero> 打普通电话当然要钱。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: wiki
<roylez_> jiero: 国内的网速，算了吧
<jiero> cfy: 那些都是入门之后的，我没网络知识基础，mac都不知道。
<jiero> roylez_:。。。和网速没关系，只是稳定性
<jiero> roylez_: 我曾经使用拨号上网打skype电话
<Evanescence> cfy: 其实我以前看过一些，看不太懂，也看过一些youtube的破解视频，方法多的不行，但是从来没有在自己的机子上成功过，命令行的方法
<MaskRay> roylez_: 无线的这些术语，怎么学？
<jiero> MaskRay: wikipedia :D
<roylez_> jiero: 我skype好久没上了，现在一打开就出错退出。微软买了skype之后似乎是江河日下
<Evanescence> jiero: 语音的话，的确应该和网速有关系吧，因为语音数据不小啊
<roylez_> MaskRay: 看得多自然记得了，久病成医
<jiero> Evanescence: 都是压缩的，
<cfy> Evanescence: 我倒是wep会破,但是wpa-psk的握手,捕获不了.....
<Evanescence> jiero: widipedia，很悲剧的是我常常看着那么长的wiki头疼
<jiero> Evanescence: 看第一段就行了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 还是text无敌啊。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 用 aircrack-ng 破？
<roylez_> Evanescence: skype的流量很小，这个我确实经历过。拨号的56k的速度足矣
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.没错.wep和mac绑定的话,可以很快搞定
<Evanescence> jiero: 第一段？应该稍微深入点的，这样才能概念之间串联起来的
<Evanescence> roylez_: 哇，那我下午就去试试VoIP，
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以为mac绑定就是扯淡啊....mac地址都不加密的....
<Evanescence> 现在网上还能找到免费的网络电话吗？我以前好像用过，后来那个网站就下线了
<cfy> MaskRay: 都能知道别人的mac地址,绑定有何作用呢?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不懂 wep，不知道什么样的，验证的时候会告诉你绑定的 mac?
<Evanescence> 是的，aircrack可以拿到client的mac，因为有些没有密码，但是是IP与mac绑定过滤的
<cfy> MaskRay: 不是,我开aircrack里的一个软件,上网的机器都有mac显示的
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是有数据交流的机器都会显示出mac,wpa-psk之类的也不例外
<Evanescence> 那是扫描的结果，BSSID， SSID什么的
<cfy> 嗯
<MaskRay> essid bssid ssid 什么也搞不清楚
<cfy> MaskRay: essid是一般的路由器里设置的ssid
<Evanescence> client的mac不会显示，只显示source的
<cfy> MaskRay: bssid是指你的路由器的mac地址
<cfy> 我的理解
<cfy> MaskRay: 我的理解
<Evanescence> 但是一个客户端连接上hotpot
<Evanescence> 是不会被扫描出mac的，只有嗅探之类的可以得到mac
<Evanescence> 你要嗅探出客户端的mac才能用macchanger修改mac地址，这样你就可以连接过滤机制的hotpot了
<MaskRay> promiscuous ?
<Evanescence> 烂交？
<MaskRay> 无线的，所以你能嗅探出和 待破解路由器 交流的包的源mac地址 ？
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该是可以的,
<cfy> MaskRay: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=simple_wep_crack
<cfy> MaskRay: airodump-ng wlan0
<Evanescence> cfy: 你翻墙的？aircrac的官网好像不能上
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样就可以看出来了.我觉得可以写一个脚本来破解路由器的登陆密码
<cfy> Evanescence: 真的?那我要不要抓站....
<cfy> Evanescence: 我能上.....
<cfy> Evanescence: 我没翻墙...
<Evanescence> cfy: 不用
<Evanescence> 我现在访问试试
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈,最兴奋的就是看到 KEY FOUND! [ 12:34:56:78:90 ]
<roylez_> cfy: 2011-08-06 19:03 【玄武五部】的【俞】已收件
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<cfy> roylez_: 玄武部?
<roylez_> cfy: 南京中通.....
<roylez_> cfy: 霸气
<Evanescence> cfy: ubuntu还是arch，或者其他什么论坛，我见过aircrach的脚本，很不错，我不知到放那儿去了，
<cfy> roylez_: 语文不好.....是暗指某个地方么?
<Evanescence> 但是不能成功破解
<cfy> Evanescence: 不错...还不能破解....
<roylez_> cfy: 不知道，感觉像杀手组织
<cfy> roylez_: 然后你签字的时候写...上海主席......
<MaskRay> cfy: 说明 802.11 有办法在连接后加密 mac，但是你只要在连接过程中嗅探到，那么就可以了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道,但是我想,应该可以把整个包加密,然后,解出mac地址.这样别人就不行了吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 但是实际的我不知道.哪天测试一下就知道了.
<MaskRay> cfy: 连接过程怎么也没法避免显示出真实 mac 的吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 加密里包含mac,那肯定不能嗅探了吧,要是能嗅探,还要加密何用...反正wep是不加密mac的
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.那是握手么?握手好了.我想可以避免了吧
<ilovezoe> xterm -geometry 40x3 //40是什么意思啊,我知道"3"是 3行的意思
<MaskRay> cfy: 我是这个意思
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.这个不清楚,但是貌似wpa-psk和wpa2-psk的握手里包含密码信息
<cfy> MaskRay: 捕获握手包以后.可以本地暴力破解wpa-psk
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前能捕获的...现在不知道为啥不行了.....
<Evanescence> cfy: 是的，就是这种，常见的破解方法
<cfy> MaskRay: 你可以拿你家路由练手嘛 呵呵.
<Evanescence> 可以在terminal第一行看见handshake，越多越好
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，是有这个打算
<MaskRay> 不过我的无线驱动很废
<Evanescence> 我就是拿自己家的练手，还是没成功。。。。RP问题？
<cfy> MaskRay: 破解wep需要很多包,所以,最好有机子在上网
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不清楚了...我在教程里的一个测试也没通过,不过可以破wep
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哦对了，官方有说，有的驱动不支持inject注入，和monitor，有的需要打补丁什么的
<MaskRay> cfy: 机器不缺……
<cfy> MaskRay: 呵呵...那换个驱动好的.....
<MaskRay> cfy: linux 驱动废啊，brcmsmac
<cfy> Evanescence: 买个usb的外挂的咋样?有推荐么?
<Evanescence> cfy: 哈，我想起来了，有专门破解无线的USB盘，有卖的
<Evanescence> 里面是backtrack，和aircrack之类的脚本，自动的。。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 无非是打包党
<cfy> Evanescence: MaskRay: 难道我等的手动比不上打包的?
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 单一用途的最讨厌了。。
<Evanescence> 外接的USB网卡我就不了解了，最好到官网去对比下，我是看不懂英文的型号 了
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 哈哈，不会啊，你可以用里面的backtrack啊，就当作修复工具啦
<cfy> Evanescence: MaskRay: 无非用用软件而已.而且文档多的.我们只需要能用google即可...
<cfy> 没google就瞎了....
 * MaskRay 的无线真不指望，每次连接要靠 expect 脚本连接的
<Evanescence> cfy: 是的，我没有推荐，我是想起来了的。。。。
<cfy> Evanescence: MaskRay还有expect.........
<cfy> Evanescence: 这个人家卖家就比不了吧....
<Evanescence> 什么是expect脚本啊？
<cfy> 嗯... MaskRay 是专业的 XD
<Evanescence> 什么是XD？？
<Evanescence> 不要一下子冒出很多我不认识的单词。。
<cfy> Evanescence: 我觉得就是等同 :)
<MaskRay> tusooa 才是专业的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 专业什么？
<Evanescence> 无线？
<Evanescence> 话说XD是啥？难道要我百度百科还是google，wiki？
<cfy> Evanescence: XD == :)
<cfy> Evanescence: 我觉得
<MaskRay> Evanescence: 都不专业……script kiddie 罢了
<Kandu> cfy: :D 我覺得
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯 :D
<Evanescence> 哦，emotion啊。
<cfy> MaskRay: Evanescence: 不管怎么说,我觉得可以比淘宝卖家好
<yunfan> lin下有没有什么 唱k的软件？
<cfy> MaskRay: Evanescence: 专业的都不上taobao的....比如 xiangfu oneleaf
<Evanescence> cfy: 那当然啦，因为学得多嘛，
<cfy> Evanescence: 嗯,综合因素.
<Kandu> yunfan: 暈翻好
<MaskRay> :D 又是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你横过来看...
<yunfan> Kandu: 哼哼 刚才弹了下琴
<Evanescence> 这些emotion都是倒过来看的
<MaskRay> laugh?
<roylez_> cfy: oneleaf不是卖t-shirt的吗
<cfy> roylez_: 我觉得oneleaf是幕后吧,不是他老婆卖么?
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 是的
<cfy> roylez_: 对了.有啥好的usb wifi网卡?
<yunfan> cfy: 果然 买vps汇款都是给女人的
<Evanescence> oneleaf是ubuntu。cn的创建人吧？
<roylez_> cfy: 找便宜的
<roylez_> cfy: rt73芯片的，不操心
<cfy> roylez_: 我看看有没有功能强大的....
<roylez_> cfy: 无非是带个天线吧
<cfy> roylez_: 驱动好啊啥的
<cfy> roylez_: usb的驱动会不会好搞一点
<roylez_> cfy: 说了rt73
<cfy> roylez_: 哦.我在看...
<roylez_> cfy: rt73驱动在内核里面
<Evanescence> 看arch wiki，然后安装。。。。 又会是一个不平静的几天。折腾arch后就不打算折腾系统了，以后折腾软件。
<yunfan> Kandu: 搞啥呢
<roylez_> cfy: 不过不带天线的，很有可能信号不如笔记本自己的
<roylez_> cfy: 所以我买的笔记本自己无线网卡就可以了
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...
<cfy> evan....: 你才发现啊....
<cfy> roylez_: 提供两种工作模式：集中控制式（Infrastructure）和对等式（Ad-Hoc）；
<roylez_> cfy: 不懂
<cfy> roylez_: 那这种可以作为ap么?从功能上来说
<roylez_> cfy: 这个是芯片决定的，芯片可以就可以
<cfy> roylez_: 我其实想问,这个芯片可以么?
<jiero> 幕后啊。
<jiero> 卖VPS赚钱:D
<jiero> 我一直不知道在中国搞个游戏服务器要多少钱，法国一年要 800欧元，还是非常低要求的。
<cfy> roylez_: A wireless access point (AP) is required for infrastructure mode wireless networking.
<cfy> roylez_: 看来是可以了
<roylez_> .
 * MaskRay wpa_state=COMPLETED，但是又断了
<MaskRay> ad-hoc managed master monitor repeator secondary，这些看什么好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 看wiki吧
<jiero> Nokia 最大的失败之一就是提前放N9那么长时间啊。2个月Symbian销售就垮了。
<MaskRay> cfy: aircrack-ng 的 wiki？
<ilovezoe> xterm 命令参数    -geometry Geometry   指定 VT102 视窗的首选位置和大小；请参阅 X 命令。郁闷 看X没看到有.
<cfy> MaskRay: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wifi
<cfy> MaskRay: 我是随便看的.
 * jiero 觉得ROCKbox有成为最佳Linux音乐播放软件的潜力。
<duan_> log
<cfy> roylez_: MaskRay: 我觉得这个不错 Belkin F5D7050
<roylez_> cfy: 自己做主，买回来砖头自己抗
<cfy> roylez_: 啊?你说直接买芯片?
<cfy> roylez_: ........
<roylez_> 吓唬你的
<cfy> ......
<MaskRay> cfy: 果然 basic test 就失败了： aireplay-ng -9 wlan0：Found 0 APs
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个没关系吧,一般不用aireplay-ng的
<cfy> MaskRay: airodump-ng wlan0行么?
<roylez_> cfy: .... replay是真正的杀手阿
<cfy> roylez_: replay能干啥?
<freeayu_> hi
<yunfan> jiero: 800欧不多吧
<cfy> roylez_: 反正wep....odump足以吧
<MaskRay> cfy: CH 后面的数不断跳
<roylez_> cfy: replay -3成功的话，10分钟之内一定成
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,你没制定嘛.ch当然跳了.
<cfy> roylez_: -3是让ap不断产生数据?
<cfy> roylez_: 所以...可以wep破解啊...
<cfy> MaskRay: 你可以买个usb的来玩玩....
<MaskRay> cfy: usb 的 wireless card 需要哪些内核模块
<roylez_> cfy: -3就是把一个arp包不断的重复使用。第一个arp包可以用-1 fake authentication得到
<cfy> MaskRay: 买特定芯片,比如主席说的rt73是firmware-ralink
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...
<roylez_> cfy: 烦，写ppt去...周二要上台讲，他大爷的
<MaskRay> roylez_: beamer?
<roylez_> MaskRay: 对，beamer
<yunfan> roylez_: 写什么ppt阿 搞个 s5就可以生成了
<roylez_> yunfan: s5太丑
<yunfan> roylez_: 那都是自己定制的css问题
<roylez_> yunfan: 没见到好的
<yunfan> roylez_: 自己定制阿
<cfy> roylez_: org mode生成一个...
<roylez_> cfy: orge mode
<MaskRay> 上次我就用 org mode 生成 beamer
<MaskRay> 而且还能内嵌 latex
<MaskRay> 部分导出
<MaskRay> 内嵌源代码也是杀手级的
<MaskRay> 简单说，内嵌的源代码能用相应格式的 模式 编辑
<MaskRay> 相当于这一部分内容的 set filetype= 变了
<MaskRay> 有 :PROPERTIES: ，beamer 的分栏都能做
<MaskRay> 可以自然的导出成多种格式
<MaskRay> docbook html tex s5 txt 等
<MaskRay> .odt ?
<jiero> yunfan: 你说的哪个东西 800 欧元？
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。服务器啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 是阿
<jiero> yunfan: 恩，不多。可是我想更低啊。
<yunfan> MaskRay: 昨晚看了下 makefile  开个了项目 makelife
<jiero> yunfan: Linux下的游戏都要自己建立服务器的
<jiero> yunfan: 每年都捐款。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 那你买个vps好了么 主要是带宽问题 计算不是太多
<kikupotter> cfy, 失败了
<cfy> kikupotter: ...哪里失败了?
<jiero> yunfan: 呃。是一个办法。
<kikupotter> cfy, 我照着弄的  结果它说无法挂载
<yunfan> jiero: 关键是看你做啥
<cfy> kikupotter: mount /home.啥提示?
<jiero> yunfan: 关键不需要美国的，要中国的～
<jiero> ^_^
<kikupotter> cfy, 就是重启是提示，无法挂载，按S跳过。
<cfy> kikupotter: 先跳过.然后进入root
<yunfan> jiero: 你要中国的干嘛？
<jiero> yunfan: 只是想。
<jiero> yunfan: 虽然我用不上。
<yunfan> jiero: 不是你为何要服务器放中国呢 你又不在
<jiero> yunfan: 一开始我说的是想要知道价格。
<yunfan> jiero: 想自己配的服务这点似乎不够 以前我有认识一帮人专门给人做sf的 收费大概是10k多 一条龙服务
<kikupotter> cfy, 我是第一步建ext4;  2,备份，3，修改fstab，挂载重启，再修改fstab
<cfy> kikupotter: 你加密的去掉了?
<cfy> kikupotter: 备份是啥意思?
<jiero> yunfan: 各大高校的剩余资源足够作无数服务器了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 不会给你用的
<kikupotter> cfy,  帖子上说如果不成功的话，可以把/home再恢复回来，所以备份
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。知道。
<jiero> yunfan: 需要成立组织，有影响力:S
<cfy> kikupotter: 你的意思是你没有把数据拷贝到新的分区是么?
<kikupotter> cfy, 拷进去了
<cfy> kikupotter: 你加密去掉了么?
<kikupotter> cyf, 没能去掉
<yunfan> jiero: 你要在高校成立组织 就凭这两个关键词 足够你被安安盯上了
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦.
<kikupotter> cfy, 对了，靠进去时候 发现新分区里只有两个文件
<cfy> kikupotter: 你现在进入root里面没有
<cfy> kikupotter: 什么文件?
<cfy> kikupotter: 因为有加密,所以/home分区其实是有覆盖挂载的.那你复制到新分区的数据是覆盖后的,还是覆盖前的?
<cfy> kikupotter: 就是是真实的数据,还是加密的
<kikupotter> cfy, 我应急的还原了 ，文件没能记下。。
<cfy> kikupotter: ....
<kikupotter> cfy, 理解了，那因该不是真实数据
<cfy> kikupotter: 应该是要复制不是真实的数据啊...
<kikupotter> cfy, 。。。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 你有几台电脑?
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。我觉得我就到哪里都会被追杀的类型。。
<kikupotter> cfy,  晕了
<kikupotter> cfy, 两台
<yunfan> jiero: 那你在白澳被谁追杀了
<cfy> kikupotter: 你贴一下运行mount的结果
<cfy> kikupotter: 你在哪台上?
<jiero> yunfan: 无为就没人追杀。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 哼哼
<kikupotter> cfy, 我是用我的工作机上的，实验机  躺在那
<jiero> yunfan: 你是哪位。。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦.启动要弄/home的机子,
<yunfan> jiero: ??? 你居然问我是哪位！！
<yunfan> 诶 以后不能跟小孩玩  pj 记性都差
<kikupotter> cfy, 那就工作机吧。。奔了。。等等我贴一下
<cfy> kikupotter: 哪台是要改home的?
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你竟然有外号。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么外号
<yunfan> 大胡子么 还是胸毛男？
<kikupotter> cfy, 都要。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦,一台一台来,
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan=yf=your-freedom
<kikupotter> cfy, 好
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。应该叫做马甲
<cfy> kikupotter: 你把先要改的,开起来
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan=yf=your-freedom!=yunfan
<MaskRay> yunfan: 项目连接？
<kikupotter> 恩
<yunfan> MaskRay: github makelife
<cfy> kikupotter: 然后,你用另外一台在这里irc
<cfy> kikupotter: 好了叫我
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 这个不错
<MaskRay> yunfan: 不知道用户名
<yunfan> jiero: 有马甲不是很正常么 你问问他们 我有马甲是最不奇怪的
<cfy> kikupotter: 你还不如,开个sshd,然后我可以开screen,这样你也能看到我的操作.....
<yunfan> MaskRay: yunfan
<kikupotter> cfy, hao
<yunfan> 不知道如何写个terminal
<kikupotter> cfy, 好。。怎么开给你
<cfy> kikupotter: /etc/init.d/sshd start可以么?
<MaskRay> yunfan: 我也考虑过用 Makefile 把乱糟糟的脚本组织起来，后来发现没必要
<jiero> 有人想要赚钱吗？搞设计赚钱。
<palomino|home> MaskRay: 我不是说脚本 我现在有许多工作是机械的 可以用make来做 比如说写周报 写上线文档
<palomino|home> MaskRay: 写日记也是
<CyrusYzGTt> iGooglc§ 臭ee,,垃圾ee
<iGooglc> CyrusYzGTt: lol 对 臭ee 垃圾ee
<cfy> kikupotter: 怎么样了?
<cfy> faint....
<kikupotter> cfy, 开了
<cfy> jyf....
<cfy> kikupotter: 给ip
<kikupotter> 好
<iGooglc> cfy: ?
<cfy> iGooglc: 哦.对了,我要把密码给你...
<CyrusYzGTt> faint有 幽怨的意思，，
<iGooglc> cfy: 给我做啥
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ iGooglc 是假冒僞劣的ee
<cfy> iGooglc: 不要算了...
<iGooglc> 我靠 我刚想做个 terminal on xmpp 结果真的有这个项目  http://code.google.com/p/jabber-terminal/
<iGooglc> cfy: 那就给吧
<kikupotter> cfy, 124.72.11.49
<cfy> .....
<iGooglc> 有这个项目  以后登录内网方便了
<kikupotter> cfy, 可以吗
 * Oicebot 对kikupotter说：看起来不太像。
<cfy> kikupotter: 我要密码...内线给我密码啊...
<CyrusYzGTt> acpitz-virtual-0
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: Virtual device
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +72.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +73.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<cfy> 没密码我怎么登陆...
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +63.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +68.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<iGooglc> cfy: 密码呢？
<cfy> kikupotter: root密码
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +72.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +70.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<cfy> iGooglc: machinelife.org 密码cfy
<kikupotter> cfy, 好
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在，，可惡的
<iGooglc> cfy: 对了 你们上次租服务器 为何不叫我？
<iGooglc> iGooglc: 我最近有点美元呢
<cfy> iGooglc: 黄了.....叫啥.....
<iGooglc> cfy: 额 machinelife又不是你的
<iGooglc> cfy: 我还以为是牛逼的服务器呢
<kikupotter> cfy, 好了吗
<cfy> kikupotter: 是root密码么?
<cfy> iGooglc: .....
<cfy> iGooglc: 哈哈....你个jyf....
<kikupotter> cfy, 是
<iGooglc> machinelife那机器还不如我的 geek86
<kikupotter> cfy, 哥，谢了！
<cfy> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password
<cfy> Permission denied, please try again.
<cfy> kikupotter: 我进不去....
<kikupotter> ？？？
<cfy> kikupotter: 你自己ssh root@124.72.11.49 试试
<kikupotter> cfy, 你用kiku这个用户进去
<kikupotter> cfy, 行行么吗
<cfy> kikupotter: kiku可以
<iGooglc> 哈哈
<cfy> kikupotter: 我装个screen
<kikupotter> cfy, 你开给我看一下。。好的。
<cfy> kikupotter: 等我先装screen......
<kikupotter> cfy, 好
<iGooglc> 去学琴 回来再研究那个 terminal
<cfy> kikupotter: 怎么没有screen包...
<kikupotter> cfy, ??什么情况
<cfy> kikupotter: 我找找先...
<cfy> kikupotter: 难道是screenbin么...
<cfy> 我用的是debian....
<kikupotter> cfy, 我用的是ubuntu11.04
<kikupotter> cfy, 因该是那个
<CyrusYzGTt> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15590        401          0        451      12932
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2207      13785
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<cfy> kikupotter: 算了我直接操作了...你以后看history好了
<cfy> kikupotter: screenbin无法安装....
<cfy> 我不喜欢ubuntu....
<cfy> kikupotter: 哪个分区是扩展的?
<kikupotter> cfy,  我看一下
<cfy> kikupotter: 你拿台先要移动的机子把普通用户退出
<cfy> kikupotter: 跑了很多程序么?
<kikupotter> cfy, 你有看到38GB的空闲分区了吗
<cfy> kikupotter: sda8么?
<cfy> kikupotter: 你这台是什么机子?跑了很多东西啊
<kikupotter> cfy, 笔记本。。。。不是sd8
<cfy> kikupotter: 那是多少?
<kikupotter> cfy,你在看一下 我分好了一个 sda10
<cfy> kikupotter: 你在X下有没有登陆用户呢?
<cfy> 你确实是在tty登陆的
<cfy> kikupotter: 你的用户cd /
<kikupotter> cfy, ?我是tty7登录的
<cfy> kikupotter: 我看看能不能卸载 /home/kiku
<kikupotter> 好
<cfy> kikupotter: 什么情况....我个/etc/gdb stop.竟然机子死了?
<cfy> kikupotter: 你那里情况怎么样?
<cfy> kikupotter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfy> kikupotter: 我先吃饭一会回来
<cfy> kikupotter: 还有 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<wzlxx> 现在还有什么好的翻墙方式没？
<cfy> kikupotter: 机子关机了?
 * cfy afk
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ 飛昇
<wzlxx> 求解？
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt:
<CyrusYzGTt> 肉身穿牆
<wzlxx> 汗…
<moriramar> MeaCulpa: LibreOffice 3.4.2 你那使用界面有中文嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有的，我用fedora的源也有，，編譯也有<<這個呀指定zh-hans
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=198120&highlight=%B7%AD%C7%BD                 自己看这办吧。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 詳情請 ./configure --helpl
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 詳情請 ./configure --help
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 好嘞～多谢
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 如果是ubuntu请注意安装是apt-get install ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 我上次在這問，你竟然沒有跟我說。。。
<Kandu> sikao_lfs1: 在不
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 嗯，知道，有免费的ssh账号能用？
<sikao_lfs1> 别急。。。我也正忙着。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 肯定是我没看到。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 你當時也在綫，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: configure 後面我看有接上語文選項。不過真實界面上沒有。而且在工具選項中沒有那個正體中文一項，我在看 libreoffice-translations 中有什麼情况。另外上次的 Dracut 搞好了。
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 自己注册啊，他不是给了链接吗。。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那個因為我沒把 base 那些模組放進去。
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 邮箱要写对。会有激活的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 文檔上面也沒說，默認的 /etc/dracut.conf 都空的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，，試試zh_CN  zh_hants zh-cn這樣看看，，
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 嗯，多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 沒有會停止的
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 向你检讨认错。。。。。。下次一定注意。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我看看我的。。/etc/dracut.conf有木有。。不過，，我看安裝N卡驅動的log用了dracut
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 暈，什麼停止？如果是說生成會停止，我這就這樣生成出來了；如果是說啟動的話那就是兩說了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 嗯，那就好，，你推薦的這個不是經常在關鍵時刻就會無法鏈接的
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，
<jiero> 发表。我对手机的预计 灌水区 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=340775&sid=8c34a6359e540c2a7e618abd961eda72
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我現在在考慮換不換 fglrx 驅動，這樣 Plymouth 效果要差點，而且最近 fglrx 的右下角鼠標 Bug 異常的二；不過硬解是個好功能呀。
<YeLee> 表示用代理翻速度不错
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..我以前的那臺筆電 也是ATI卡，，A卡安裝很方便，，現在貌似 GPU方面的linux驅動比N卡好
<sikao_lfs1> 其实目前这个自动代理其实还是有点问题的，他不能自动远程DNS，这很麻烦。我每次都是手动。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你說 GPU 比 nVidia 好是說計算嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我說的是驅動和應用方便
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 那講明了吧，不可能……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我說的是驅動和應用方便..還有，，A卡不需要配置xorg.conf也可以用
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你看看最近那個鼠標移到左下角就死機的bug，居然Windows和Linux下都有。
<moriramar> 這是多麼神奇的bug呀，修了2個版本都沒修好，現在還有……
<moriramar> 提交到官方連個問候都沒有，擺明了不管的。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 額，，試了，，沒有死機，，我的i7顯卡可以
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我同學用的HD5xxxx的，恨不得把AMD給炸了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我是在編譯和用程式才啓動 N卡的驅動，，optirun64 firefox
<moriramar> 我用HD4225低端卡表示沒有壓力，繼續開源。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ :-)，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用中低端 卡 GT550M
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我想要。
<jiero> 我是8600GT>
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 他这个需要五分钟后才能激活ssh账号？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你寂寞想要去 天上人間，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的我还待去google。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ...
<zhangkaixuan> 有没有使用debian sid的同学
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 哦。
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 我是。
<CyrusYzGTt> ! total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15992      15783        209          0        432      12748
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2602      13389
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685 punna
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。我对男女兴趣不大
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 嘿嘿 帮忙看下源里面nginx的版本是多少 谢谢了
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:aptitude show nginx
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，，那就好，，睡覺去，，中午到了
<cfy> zhangkaixuan: Version: 0.7.67-3
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 1.1。0
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 激活了…呵呵，这个autoproxy是自动翻墙的吧？如果我想用来翻google呢…
<zhangkaixuan> cfy 你用的是stable
<jiero> cfy: 你是testing吧。
<cfy> jiero: zhangkaixuan: 我debian stable
<jiero> 哦。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero: 谢了罗姐
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 不谢。
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 是邮件激活。另外autoproxy首选项要改改。恩。google没加入那个列表   你得自己访问网站后，红色状态点对整个网站启用代理
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: OK
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 就是那个红福图标对他右键。
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，，西廂計劃根據地區的不同已經fork了
<lvlingli> ubuntu中文论坛肿么了
<wzlxx> facebook可以登录，不能注册…
<sikao_lfs1> 其实翻墙后再搜索翻墙方法不更好嘛。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. .
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 有道理，我看看把google加到列表里去…
<sikao_lfs1> 然后找你喜欢类型。不过我非常喜欢那个自动切换的东西。。。。。。翻墙代理再找新的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..看到 cfy 的ip了，，，
 * jiero 觉得美国人很好玩。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你来攻击吧,哈哈........
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我纔不，我又不會攻擊，，沒人教我，，還是當觀衆 去圍觀，，
 * jiero http://www.facebook.com/TROUT.4.2012 这家伙也用Ubuntu，如果竞选成功的话。。。难道美国政府也用Ubuntu了。。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<sikao_lfs1> 我说。。。。昨晚你们谁跑我家逛门了？我这开了一大堆服务。。。。。搞的我早上看自己新开线程都到1万多的标号了。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 新开一个bash，发现pid都过1万3了
<cfy> .....
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 跑你那逛?
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 你給我密碼和帳號，位置，，我看看，，順便撈點寶貝
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 过会如果kiku*过来,帮我跟他说不好意思.......
<cfy> 谁用ubuntu的?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,爲什麼，？？？
<cfy> /etc/init.d/gdm stop会导致死机?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用fedora
<jiero> cfy: 刚才有个美国政治家。。。找我。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<sikao_lfs1> 我只是怀疑。。。。。否则为啥。我早上起来开个bash就pid过1万3.很奇怪的。
<jiero> cfy: 晕死。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我/etc/init.d/gdm stop一下....结果人家死了...
<cfy> jiero: gdm不是一个登陆的界面么?
<jiero> cfy: 当然死了。。。
<cfy> jiero: 为啥?
<jiero> cfy: gdm不是登录界面，还有电源管理吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...好，我跟 kiku* 說，你的DE被凍死了，，默哀
<cfy> jiero: 哦....太复杂了.....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 拜托了......帮我盯着...我午睡去...:D
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ...好，我跟 kiku* 說，cfy 把你的DE被凍死了，，默哀
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 把ubuntu....
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不行，，我也要午睡
<jiero> cfy: gdm到现在都没什么替代品。。。为啥啊。。。
<jiero> 让linux写个！
<cfy> jiero: 我就没gdm啊..
<jiero> cfy: 同功能才能叫做替代。
<cfy> jiero: 我应该没用gdm....所以....不知道gdm为何物....
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<jiero> cfy: 登录有界面不？
<jiero> 登录界面能选语言的好像只有gdm
<lvlingli> ubuntu中文论坛是不是又挂了
 * Oicebot 对lvlingli说：对的。
<cfy> jiero: slim
<jiero> cfy: 哦。
<lvlingli> bot……
<sikao_lfs1> 应该没挂吧。你把org换成com
<jiero> lvlingli:
<jiero> lvlingli: 小样，bot对付你就够了。
<jiero> 以后bot就是FAQ了。。。
<lvlingli> 嗯 com域名确实可以
<sikao_lfs1> 谁带帽子把标题改成论坛http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<sikao_lfs1> 是不是清理org，把那个域名清理了。。。。？？？
 * Oicebot 对sikao_lfs1说：是的。
<jiero> 还是Linux Biolinum漂亮啊。。。就像中文一样末尾开头加粗。
<lvlingli> org域名以后就用不了了么
<jiero> 手机用这个字体～
<cybercser> 第一次用IRC
<qinglingquan> how to change emerge keyword?
<jiero> cybercser: 欢迎。
<jiero> 现在69人，这里实在太差劲了，IRC上几十万人，中国人也不到500
<sikao_lfs1> 这是我测试论坛网址域名结果。结果表面那个org的网址被清理了      http://code.bulix.org/nj4cvk-80390
<cybercser> 主要是QQ蒙蔽了大家
<cybercser> jiero 你好
<jiero> sikao_lfs1: 怎么清理了，我也上不去啊。
<sikao_lfs1> 是2个公网域名服务器218.104.111.122   和8.8.4.4   测试结果。
<jiero> cybercser: hi
<sikao_lfs1> 谁带帽子把标题改成论坛http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<jiero> 戴帽子的太少了。。。
<jiero> 至少10人才好。。。现在才几个。
<jiero> 去逛一下 #wesnoth，一长列带帽子的。。。
<fishbones> 那个，大家，你们能不能上去http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn啊这两天一直上不去，怎么了？
<cybercser> e 我新手 啥叫带帽？
<jiero> fishbones: wiki是不行。forum可以，
<jiero> cybercser: 管理权限。
<cybercser> 秀逗了 redhat
<jiero> cybercser: 哦我起始也不这样想，因为。。。我这里显示是带星星的。。。
<kikupotter> cfy,  来了
<cfy> kikupotter: 不好意思了...
<kikupotter> cfy, 刚才是什么情况
<cfy> kikupotter: 你刚才我把gdm停掉了...
<kikupotter> cfy, 没事。。
<cfy> kikupotter: 我以为只是一个登陆界面...
<cfy> kikupotter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfy> kikupotter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfy> kikupotter: 这样吧,你还是先把加密去掉.其实移出来不麻烦.主要有个加密比较恐怖一点.
<cfy> kikupotter: 而且,最好能从别的linux进去,比如live cd啥的.这样才用不到/home/
<kikupotter> cfy, 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> kikupotter§ cfy 把你的DE被凍死了，，默哀
<kikupotter> cfy, 实验的时候我就是用u盘的系统进去了
<cfy> kikupotter: 哦.
<kikupotter> cfy, 没关系
<CyrusYzGTt> kikupotter§ cfy說 把你的DE被凍死了，，默哀，，我去睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我說了，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 你去睡吧...
<sikao_lfs1> fishbones:我能上http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn论坛。但是上不了http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的。根据nslookup反馈的ip地址来看这2个域名解析的不是同一个ip地址。
<sikao_lfs1> fishbones:我能上http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn 论坛。但是上不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的。根据nslookup反馈的ip地址来看这2个域名解析的不是同一个ip地址。
<kikupotter> cfy, 额， 不是吧   我想问一下 系统有没有出问题
<cfy> kikupotter: 这个不会吧,我只是把服务停掉了.应该是没有问题的
<kikupotter> cfy, 好的，谢谢你
<gplfeng> 论坛挂了？
<cfy> kikupotter: 你还是先把加密去掉好了
<kikupotter> cfy, 好的！ok
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 你用的什么DNS？
<sikao_lfs1> 我使用的是湖北联通的dns。另外nslookup也可以使用lserver指定dns测试。
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ nameserver 95.215.56.58                          ; ns1.lutel.ru.
<CyrusYzGTt> nameserver 95.215.58.58                          ; ns2.lutel.ru.
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用這兩個
<sikao_lfs1> http://code.bulix.org/nj4cvk-80390
<eric_> 怎么我这边ubuntu论坛昨天到今天一直打不开啊
<sikao_lfs1> eric_: 我能上http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn 论坛。但是上不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 的。根据nslookup反馈的ip地址来看这2个域名解析的不是同一个ip地址。 http://code.bulix.org/nj4cvk-80390
<eric_> 噢，谢谢
<wzlxx> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，刚用我的上youtube，似乎很多视频都不能看…
<sikao_lfs1> 唉。。。。我不是说了嘛。。。。。你翻墙出去后。得继续寻找适合自己翻墙的方法。尤其是涉及网速方面的。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 翻墙后,先把www.google.com也加入要翻墙的行列，然后用它继续找速度快的。
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 怎样加单个网站？我是用的autoproxy全局的代理
<roylez_> cfy: 怎么搜索cpan的包，你知道吗？
<cfy> roylez_: cpan.org ?
<roylez_> cfy: 对
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 先把那个autoproxy的点成红色 福 图标，然后访问相关网站（不管不能上），然后右键点 福 图标 。把对  。。。。网站启用代理选上
<cfy> roylez_: 忘了...cpanp么?有个软件?我都忘了...
<Cherrot> 问一下哦 FF避免DNS污染之需要把 network.proxy.socks_remote_dns 改为true即可？不需要socks代理吗？
<sikao_lfs1> wzlxx: 我使用的是自动代理。
<roylez_> cfy: Can't locate TeXLive/TLWinGoo.pm in @INC
<cfy> roylez_: .....
<roylez_> cfy: 坑爹的是个pm
<cfy> roylez_: texlive?
<roylez_> cfy: 对，我用了个bbding的字体，不过我不想从arch源装那个110M的fontsextra
<cfy> roylez_: 哦...不懂...
<roylez_> cfy: Would you like me to append that to /home/roylez/.zshrc now? [yes] no
<roylez_> cfy: cpan居然妄图改我的zshrc，nnnnnnnnd
<wzlxx> sikao_lfs1: 嗯，明白了…多谢…
<cfy> roylez_: .......
<sikao_lfs1> Cherrot: 你改成远程的也成问题。那个东西不能对限制网站自动远程dns解析也麻烦。。。。。。如果你改成远程的。如果你访问国内优酷就会发现慢了。。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: yes XD
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 只是解析域名慢 可以忍受 呵呵
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 奇怪的是我设置了google的DNS，设置了FF，清除了DNS缓存 结果还是链接被重置
<sikao_lfs1> Cherrot: 我现在建议是，如果你真要保护自己的信息。那么当你干需要保密的时候再改成远程的dns。并且手工设置远程dns，比如google的dns
<roylez_> cfy: 这破烂pl货不能用了
<roylez_> cfy: 放弃
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 太多网站要跳墙了，hosts表庞大的不可忍受……
<sikao_lfs1> Cherrot: 估计你说的问题不是dns问题。是你自己没设置好代理问题。
<cfy> roylez_: +1.....
<Cherrot> 还是需要设置socks代理啊 我就说……
<sikao_lfs1> 我不清楚你翻墙方法。所以无法评价。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 没有设置任何代理 只是设置了DNS
<ineed> Cherrot: 直接ip连接，不行吗？
<Cherrot> ineed: 没听懂你的意思？
<sikao_lfs1> Cherrot: 啊哈哈。。。。这。。。其实啊，那个东西是udp协议 53端口的。人家污染是针对这个协议的。你以为光改dns就有效？太天真。。。。
<ineed> 不用网址，用ip
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 也就是说 设置强制远程解析DNS后还要配合代理才行嘎
<sikao_lfs1> Cherrot: 恩。得加密代理
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 谢啦 嘿嘿
<ineed> Cherrot.不用网址，用ip
<Cherrot> ineed: 可以是可以  太麻烦了，hosts表巨大无比……
<ineed> Cherrot: 用VPN多好
<Cherrot> ineed: 速度慢嘛  来回切换也麻烦  又得去找SSH了……
<sikao_lfs1> 根据我个人猜想 国家污染dns的方法是。再几个关键出口点，拦截一切dns使用的udp 53端口的域名协议，并且改写其中的数据。。。。。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs1: 嗯   直接拆包过滤啊
<ineed> Cherrot: VPN怎么会慢？看youtube都不在卡的，还慢？你要多快的？
<wzlxx> 如果不用gnome的话大家都用什么电源检测软件？
<Cherrot> ineed: 你是有钱淫……免费的就扛不住了啊
<sikao_lfs1> 根据我个人猜想 国家污染dns的方法是。再几个关键出口点，拦截一切dns使用的udp 53端口的域名协议经过的数据，并且改写其中的数据。。。。。     恩 Cherrot说的对，是拆包后过滤。。。
<lipeng> 弱弱地问：国家为什么要污染dns，屏蔽站点？
<Cherrot> lipeng: 你是李鹏，不需要了解这个……
<Cherrot> ^_^
<lipeng> 这不是我的错，:-)
<lipeng> 好冷清啊，请指教一下如何查看前面各位的聊天记录？
<lipeng> IRC新手，学习中
<sikao_lfs1> 日志 http://goo.gl/RiNlW ，今日日志 http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<lipeng> tks
<ineed> Modes: +Ccntzj 5:1中的5:1是什么？
 * Cherrot 有趣 encrypte.google.com 似乎没被DNS污染
<CyrusYzGTt> ..nnnd  shm文件夾，用 命令刪除，，才能刪除，，用鼠標圖形刪除，會建個 .Trash的。。。
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_IZSFQ 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 07 日 星期日 14:01:47
<aint> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 22.09% (Lv5)
<aint> !rppk
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 9，差一点就打中了a aronyy，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 6，端起AK就把aint突突突了，aint 损失了 51 点经验值！
<aint> !rppk
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 18，砸在a aronyy隔壁那观众的头上，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 11，骰子碾过了aint，aint 损失了 58 点经验值！
<aint> !rppk oicebot
<moriramar> 我暈，LibreOffice 編譯出錯了，全部要重新編譯了……
<moriramar> 9個小時呀……
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，你試試 羣集編譯，，，
<sikao_lfs1> 默哀一分钟。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs1> jrrp
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 86.3% (Lv18)
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，你給羣集？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你給我就試。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不給，，
<chenshaoju> jrrp
 * Oicebot chenshaoju今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 13.2% (Lv3)
<chenshaoju> ............
<GNUdog> moriramar, cccache
<aint> Jrrp
 * Oicebot aint今日的人品指数：[|||||||________________________] 21% (Lv5)
<aint> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 14，瞄准的是O icebot，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 3，从aint的身边飞了过去
<moriramar> GNUdog: 哎，說到底還是要用那個嗎……
<moriramar> GNUdog: 算了，我忍了。
<GNUdog> moriramar, 搞 Gentoo 必用
<aint> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> aint掷出了 10，瞄准的是O icebot，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 11，砸在aint的头上，aint 损失了 75 点经验值！
<moriramar> GNUdog: 是嗎？我看 Gentoo Linux Wiki 上是這麼寫的：Generally, ccache will only help performance if you need to recompile the (almost) same packages many times.
<moriramar> GNUdog: 很明顯我不是天天拿同一個包在那編譯。
<wzlxx> 大家都用的什么电源管理软件？我把beep都关了，然后不知道什么时候电池没电了，电脑就非法关机了，悲剧…
<imganquan> adam8157: 李哥。
<La> Hi
<La> Jrrp
 * Oicebot La今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 80.62% (Lv17)
<La> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> La掷出了20，砸倒了O icebot，获得了 97 点经验值！
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<gebjgd> jrrp
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 37.96% (Lv8)
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.94% (Lv15)
<mugebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 43.73% (Lv9)
<mugebjgd> 靠
<gplfeng> =-O
<ineed> 嘿嘿
<ineed> !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了1，砸在a aronyy隔壁那观众的头上，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 6，骰子碾过了ineed，ineed 损失了 101 点经验值！
<muegebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot muegebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 59.57% (Lv12)
<ineed> ........
<ineed> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 3，完全没打中O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 6，砸在ineed隔壁那观众的头上
<ineed> !rppk
<gplfeng> !rppk
<Oicebot> gplfeng掷出了 3，差一点就打中了a aronyy，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 1，完全没打中gplfeng
<gplfeng> :-D
<chenshaoju>  XD
<gplfeng> !rppk
<Oicebot> gplfeng掷出了20，砸在a aronyy的头上，获得了 64 点经验值！（从a aronyy处吸取 32 点）
<gplfeng> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<snugglecat> !rppk snugglecat
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着snugglecat。
<snugglecat> !rppk myself
<snugglecat> !rppk
<Oicebot> snugglecat掷出了 17，狠狠抽打了a aronyy，获得了 96 点经验值！（从a aronyy处吸取 48 点）
<snugglecat> 怎么总打 aronyy 啊
<snugglecat> 自杀啥命令
<gplfeng> !rppk snugglecat
<Oicebot> gplfeng掷出了 12，完全没打中s nugglecat，s nugglecat开始反击！
<Oicebot> s nugglecat掷出了 10，骰子碾过了gplfeng，gplfeng 损失了 98 点经验值！
<gplfeng> :'(
<snugglecat> ...
<ineed> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 12，端起AK就把O icebot突突突了，获得了 99 点经验值！
<snugglecat> !suicide
<gplfeng> !rppk oicebot
<Oicebot> gplfeng掷出了 4，砸在O icebot隔壁那观众的头上，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 10，砸在gplfeng的头上，gplfeng 损失了 125 点经验值！
<gplfeng> :'(
<snugglecat> !rppk gplfeng
<Oicebot> snugglecat掷出了 7，完全没打中g plfeng，g plfeng开始反击！
<Oicebot> g plfeng掷出了 9，砸在snugglecat隔壁那观众的头上
<gplfeng> :-D
<robinking623> jrrp
 * Oicebot robinking623今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 40.76% (Lv9)
<gplfeng> jrrp
 * Oicebot gplfeng今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||____________________] 36.34% (Lv8)
<moriramar> 又玩起 Oicebot 了……
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 72.92% (Lv15)
<snugglecat> 可以用魔法的吗
 * Oicebot 对snugglecat说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<snugglecat> 技能啥的
<gplfeng> !rppk moriramar
<ineeed> jrrp
 * Oicebot ineeed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 56.03% (Lv12)
<gplfeng> !rppk ineeed
<Oicebot> gplfeng掷出了 15，正中i neeed的脑门，获得了 100 点经验值！（从i neeed处吸取 50 点）
<snugglecat> !rppk gplfeng 打狗棒
<lubotu2> snugglecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> snugglecat掷出了 4，从g plfeng的身边飞了过去，g plfeng开始反击！
<Oicebot> g plfeng掷出了 4，摔倒在了snugglecat面前
<iindeed> jrrp
 * Oicebot iindeed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||______________________] 26.76% (Lv6)
<snugglecat> !rppk gplfeng 打狗棒
<lubotu2> snugglecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zer4tul> !jrrp
 * Oicebot zer4tul今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.28% (Lv8)
<moriramar> 果然小k不在，oice稱霸
<snugglecat> !rppk gplfeng 降龙十八掌
<lubotu2> snugglecat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iindeed> q
<iindeed> w
<zer4tul> 又一个bot频道，哈哈
<iindeed> e
<iindeed> r
<iindeed> t
<iindeed> w
<ineed> !rppk jplfeng
<iindeed> q
<zer4tul> !rppk jplfeng
<snugglecat> 能用技能就好
<snugglecat> 装备兵器怎么弄
<snugglecat> 穿装甲怎么命令
<ineed> !rppk jplfeng
<snugglecat> 有钱掉的吗
<chenshaoju> Bot被玩坏鸟……
<phoenixlzx> Oicebot怎么又出来了
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> !rppk jplfeng
<phoenixlzx> !rppk ineed
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了 4，完全没打中i need，i need开始反击！
<Oicebot> i need掷出了 4，瞄准的是phoenixlzx，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了
<phoenixlzx> 今天人品不咋滴
<ineed> !rppk phoenixlzx
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了20，狠狠抽打了p hoenixlzx，获得了 93 点经验值！
<phoenixlzx> 啰嗦一句，有南信大的没
<phoenixlzx> !rppk ineed
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx掷出了1，砸在i need隔壁那观众的头上，i need开始反击！
<Oicebot> i need掷出了 1，砸在phoenixlzx隔壁那观众的头上
<phoenixlzx> 今天人品真不咋滴
<ineed> !rppk phoenixlzx
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了20，砸倒了p hoenixlzx，获得了 112 点经验值！
<phoenixlzx> !rppk ineed
<phoenixlzx> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<phoenixlzx> 都没人么...
<chenshaoju> <--玩魔兽ing..
<ineed> !4w
<Oicebot> ineed 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<gebjgd> !4w
<Oicebot> gebjgd 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<mugebjgd> !4w
<Oicebot> mugebjgd 加入了游戏。目前玩家为phoenixlzx,ineed,gebjgd,mugebjgd。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> ineed已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> mugebjgd已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<moriramar> chenshaoju: WoW？
<chenshaoju> moriramar nod
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 國服？
<chenshaoju> moriramar 目前是 :P
<Oicebot> gebjgd已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 公元1949年10月1日，Man在撒尿拉屎。”[ID 1378 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,ineed,gebjgd,mugebjgd 的游戏结束了。
<phoenixlzx> 这个不好...
<phoenixlzx> !4w
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 以後要改到美服了？
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"phoenixlzx发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ineed> !4w
<Oicebot> ineed 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx 我觉得挺好
<chenshaoju> moriramar 不，实际上主要在台服。。。国服开4.1就回国服了。。。
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 不太雅...
<gebjgd> nod是啥?
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<chenshaoju> nod =点头
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 哦，臺服哪個服？職業？天賦？裝等？ PvP/PvE？
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> wow有什么玩的
<phoenixlzx> ge
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 你不来吗
<gebjgd> 经常看到富家子弟玩
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<gebjgd> !4w
<Oicebot> gebjgd 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 星期天还不多睡一会。
<phoenixlzx> !4w start
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<chenshaoju> moriramar 奥尼克西亚，联盟，牧师，PVE
<Oicebot> ineed已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 昨天10点睡的
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 太没追求了。
<Oicebot> gebjgd已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 今天午时三刻，五羊羊在http://forum.ubuntu.com.cnDo sex。”[ID 1379 ]
<Oicebot> phoenixlzx,ineed,gebjgd 的游戏结束了。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 一樣呀，有愛的人還真是多呢。
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 玩牧師不是3.3的事吧？
<phoenixlzx> 诶？
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 哦，我說一樣是說牧師和PvE一样，不要誤會。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 一会儿游泳去
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 天冷。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 看德国妹子的身体
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 换。
<chenshaoju> moriramar 实际上45级封顶的时候我就是牧师了。 :P
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 室内的。怕毛
<phoenixlzx> 有没有南信大的...
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 太有愛了……
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 我是4.1才去臺服的說，不過實在是。CTM的游戲設計讓我打不下去，現在不玩了。
<chenshaoju> moriramar 游戏而已嘛，现实比游戏重要很多的。 :D
<chenshaoju>  /afk WC\
<moriramar> chenshaoju: 嗯。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 抢东西
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 妻
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 啥?东西?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 没事。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 等会起来喝汤。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 你们又爱爱了?
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 每天的事情。
 * ineed 爱爱是什么？
<hello> :-Dhello
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 太敬业了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 要出kindler 4了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你说弄个dx怎么样？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 有点贵。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 没必要
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 看扫描的pdf还是不错滴。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 我的sony看啥的都不错
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 啥时候弄得？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed 一直就是sony prs 350
<gebjgd> Oicebot, 太疼了
<lidb> ping
<hackerqi> :-D
<kikupotter> 有人玩冰封王座吗
<kikupotter> 那个怎么在ubuntu下全屏
<kikupotter> 一直玩得很纠结
<linsux> 和在fedora下全屏的方法一样
<gebjgd> 冰封王座。。。。。
<gebjgd> 我上大学时候玩的东西了
<cfy> adam8157: 书已经到了...
<lidb> 很久不玩游戏了
<lidb> cfy, 什么书？
<cfy> lidb: 好多书.....
<hackerqi> 嘿，大家好～
<gebjgd> hackerqi, 白。你好
<hackerqi> :-D
<saimazoon> 大家好
 * MaskRay 推荐 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3574908-1-1.html
<cfy> MaskRay: 装个win才是王道....
<cfy> MaskRay: bash也能多线程?
<MaskRay> cfy: 它是多进程
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯,调用自己阿....
<cfy> MaskRay: 用haskell写一个
<cfy> MaskRay: ghc啥的,能编译成独立的2进制代码么?
<MaskRay> cfy: 它建立子进程调用 MoveXY 负责接受移动信息和定时移动，主进程接受按键发送给子进程 。ghc 能的
<MaskRay> cfy: 你看，那些人用的都是生产环境的 bash，3.X 时代的
<cfy> MaskRay: 信号传送...
<snugglecat> 怎么 dbus 的官网也上不去了哇
<cfy> MaskRay: debian都4.1.5了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 4.X 要用的话需要把 92 行的 "\|" 改成 "|"
<snugglecat> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/ 这个能上不
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样子.....你好了解bash阿...
<snugglecat> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/ 这个能上不
<cfy> snugglecat: i can-
<cfy> MaskRay: http://zagadka.vm.bytemark.co.uk/magit/magit.html
<snugglecat> cfy, i can't
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么会，还不是 debug 发现的
<cfy> MaskRay: 我要玩游戏的话,就开win,然后和同学打dota :D
<snugglecat> dbus 是 redhat 开发的???
<MaskRay> bash-4.0-alpha 开始，=~ 右边如果被 quote 那么就按照字面意思（不用正则表达式）
<MaskRay> zsh 碰到 =~ 右边 quote 了还是当作正则表达式
<cfy> MaskRay: 什么叫被quote?
<MaskRay> 被引号引用
<cfy> 那一般是=
<cfy> 那一般是=~ abc 么?
<alpha080> 烦
<cfy> MaskRay: 还不如开个进程跑perl or grep....
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell有标准么?
<cfy> hackerqi: haskell标准多少年没变了?
<MaskRay> cfy: 有，Haskell 2010
<alpha080> 打算买房子。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 真新....cl的标准好像几十年了...
<MaskRay> cfy: 之前是 1998...
<MaskRay> cfy: 平常用的话要加一堆语言扩展
<cfy> MaskRay: 那不错...像perl,bash这样,一个版本一个标准,真是要死人了...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...比如re?
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，某程序语言的代码如果倾向于叫“脚本”的话，就变得快
<Kandu> MaskRay: 它分開兩個行程是為什麼呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp表示无压力 XD
<MaskRay> Kandu: bash 内置的输入函数不够强大，是阻塞的；而贪吃蛇需要定时器控制移动
<MaskRay> Kandu: 妥协的办法就是一个进程控制移动，用 sleep 定时……另外一个进程接受输入，发信号给另一个进程
<cfy> MaskRay: sleep 0.01咋样?
<cfy> 人不可能这么快...
<cfy> MaskRay: 我觉得可以输出到文件,这样也不错
<MaskRay> cfy: fifo 之类的？也不错
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个帖子里用 cygwin 的人也不少……真可怜
<cfy> MaskRay: 是可怜.呵呵.我已经不装了....
<cfy> MaskRay: 要么打游戏,要么.... 不可兼得呢
<cfy> 一个标准也要$30.00........
<cfy> MaskRay: haskell标准要钱么...
<cfy> 不对...
<cfy> 为啥有个是350USD...
<thorneliu> 有熟悉gnuplot的不？ 如何让legends排列成多行多列？
<MaskRay> cfy: 有在线版本看。C/C++ 的标准……也是要钱的
<cfy> MaskRay: C不是有草案么
<ofan> rfc也要钱?
<cfy> MaskRay: lisp有个 HyperSpec,也不错
<cfy> ofan: 不是rfc
<cfy> ofan: rfc全部公开的
<Kandu> MaskRay: 不懂裡面那個 read -s -n 1 key
<ofan> 有些要成本费,印刷费神马的
<MaskRay> Kandu: -s 不回显，-n 只接受一个字符
<Kandu> MaskRay: 如果這個 read 可定時，那麼不分兩個行程也行？
<MaskRay> 那些论文什么都要钱，这就有矛盾了，还得花钱才能知道自己的成果有没有前人研究过？
<MaskRay> Kandu: man builtins 里说有 -t timeout 这个选项，但是没法知道用掉的时间……蛇移动的间隔需要固定……
<freeayu_> hi, 各位，遇到 个小问题
<freeayu_> 哪个MVC框架能实现REST了
<freeayu_> 真正的 REST架构
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx
<wzlxx> arch在笔记本上面用有点卡…是什么原因？莫名其妙的…
<handsbeauty> 为啥我上不了ubuntu.org.cn
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這 bash 說是腳本語言，我看着比汇编還難懂。實現個功能還更蛋疼
<dreamysirc> handsbeauty: 大骗子
<handsbeauty> 我家用的有线通，是不是上不了呀？
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 那你还是用汇编吧，别再伤脑细胞了，呵呵
<MaskRay> cfy: Kandu: 它的效率好低……资源消耗随时间增长而增长的
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 我只是抱怨下(不過確實沒為 sh script 傷過腦細胞
<MaskRay> Kandu: 比汇编还是好的。。。
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 我也是抱怨下（因为汇编真有些难）
<MaskRay> Kandu: cfy: 感觉 sh 在交互方面方便的同时，其他也有方面不好用了，Perl 把这点发挥到极致了……
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 大侠，lvm+raid如何换成btrfs
<MaskRay> 不过他写的代码，有很多地方可以简化
<cfy> MaskRay: ......你用haskell写吧 :D
<dreamysirc> cfy: 大哥，有用人类语言写的吗？我比较笨
<cfy> dreamysirc: common lisp阿
<cfy> dreamysirc: logo,
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp不也是编程语言么！！！还有那个lvm和raid能转成btrfs么？
<MaskRay> 把他的代码缩到150行以内应该是可以的
<MaskRay> cfy: 我的 htop 同一个进程有一长串，怎么回事？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 哪哥？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 个
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 比如 console-kit-daemon 一长串，大于30个
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 正常
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 近100个了。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, consolekit就这样的。话说为什么你会有consolekit?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我也有60多個，難道是因為 ck-launch-session 啟動 wm 的緣故？
<MaskRay> fcitx 也多个，firefox-bin 有时候也多个
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我以为你说给人类看的语言...
<cfy> MaskRay: 线程
<cfy> MaskRay: ps -e m
<MaskRay> 不对，firefox-bin 必然多个……
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你怎么不说chromium也有多个呢= =
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 这些都是正常的嘛，不要大惊小怪
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不用
<MaskRay> cfy: 你看完 man ps 了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 我以前问过某人这个问题 XD
 * RavenChan 同时有opera/firefox/chromium，出了干web develop的意外还有谁像我一样的= =
<MaskRay> 我又不用 gnome，也我搞这么多 gnome 的东西
<cfy> MaskRay: $ ps -eLf|grep -i gnome|grep -v grep |wc -l
<cfy> 0
<cfy> MaskRay: LWP
<cfy> ps -eLf
<cfy> MaskRay: 我杀过线程 :D
<MaskRay> cfy: 怎么杀？
<cfy> MaskRay: 主要是ps或者htop看出来.然后和进程一样杀.
<cfy> MaskRay: 应该是杀掉了..我是ccl弄出一个sleep的线程,然后杀掉的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你用ps -eLf, 看LWP,htop应该显式的是LWP
<MaskRay> cfy: 这些听不懂……
<cfy> MaskRay: 线程号,我的理解.light weight process
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.貌似是glibc上的实现,
<MaskRay> 好了，再见，polkit consolekit
<RavenChan> 嗯，linux内部应该是以同样方式处理进程和线程的
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你本来就不该有polkit/consolekit的，你到底为什么装了这些?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: gconf 和其他一些东西默认 USE 带 polkit consolekit
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你怎么会有gconf...
<MaskRay> x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0 (>=gnome-base/gconf-2.4:2)
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你没有的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我有，有很多= =因为我在用networkmanager
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你把notification-daemon删了....
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 这样就用不了 libnotify 了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 是啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, Depends On     : gtk3  libcanberra
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我以为你说你是 二进制发行版，摆脱不了 gconf
<RavenChan> MaskRay, notification-daemon明明不依赖gconf
<wzlxx> MaskRay: 一直没有找到一个好用的notify库…
<RavenChan> wzlxx, 自己写一个
<wzlxx> RavenChan: 不会…
<RavenChan> wzlxx, 用dbus, webkit，我觉得不会太难…… MaskRay
<MaskRay> notification-daemon-0.5.0 依赖的，我没升级这玩意儿
<wzlxx> 我现在用的notify-osd
<MaskRay> RavenChan: webkit 编译时间太长了，dbus 也不是什么好东西
<wzlxx> 感觉没有awesome里的那个好用…
<wzlxx> MaskRay: awesome里自带的那个很好…
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 咱和你没共同语言= =
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 那你解释下 dbus 怎么用
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是我知道dbus有什么用...
<MaskRay> 不错，gconf 马上就要道别了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你演示下？
<MaskRay> wzlxx: awesome 的确实不错
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 演示什么…………
<wzlxx> MaskRay: gconf什么时候能去掉？我之前就一个emacs依赖它了
<MaskRay> wzlxx: gentoo 表示不需要 gconf……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你的 gpg 什么怎么弄的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 什么意思？mutt?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 公私钥生成、mutt签名等等，给个链接也行
<RavenChan> MaskRay, gpg2 --gen-key
<RavenChan> MaskRay, mutt的配置文件有自带的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: mutt wiki上有
<MaskRay> Evanescence: RavenChan: thx
<phoenixlzx> 那位童鞋有字典分享一下...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: dsa 1024?
<phoenixlzx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/ 现在可以访问了...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 原来我生成过的，但是密码忘了。。
<jiero> phoenixlzx: ? 破解字典？
<phoenixlzx> jiero: yes
<ofan> 有木有了解qt的,怎么得到一个SQL查询的执行时间?
<gplfeng> !rppk
<gplfeng> !jrrp
<ssfdust> 请问,如何让axel通过代理服务器下载
<ilovezoe> rtfm?
<Kandu> cfy: 剛翻山越嶺騎了圈，後悔又忘帶了照相機
<tusooa> cpan是不是被ban了？
<tusooa> 有人不？
<chenshaoju> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛睡醒
<jiero> humble indie bundle 3 还有3天，不过看来能超过 第二届。
<chenshaoju> YeLee 好像在哪见过你。
<ofan> jiero: 有新游戏?
<jiero> ofan: 成群结队。
<ofan> jiero: ?
<jiero> ofan: 你不是问我么？
<ofan> jiero: 是阿 啥叫成群结队
<jiero> ofan: 。。。有的打包，然后接连不断。
<jiero> ofan: 你以前不知道这个短语吗？
<ofan> jiero: 不知道.. 太隐晦了
<YeLee> 哪里见过我？
<jiero> ofan: ...
<jiero> ofan:明明这么直白。。。
<YeLee> chenshaoju:我有空都是在论坛上面忽悠人的
<jiero> YeLee: 被我忽悠的太多了，你算不？
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> ofan:  humble indie bundle 3买了吗？
<ofan> jiero: 没有... 等bt打包下载
<YeLee> chenshaoju=陈少举?
<jiero> ofan: 恩。
<ofan> jiero: 你有麻?
<jiero> ofan: 我有别人的key名称:D
<jiero> ofan: 你猜是谁的？2次机会。
<chenshaoju> YeLee 是。
<YeLee> chenshaoju:  好吧，是我。
<chenshaoju> YeLee  ，好象是Twitter上，又好象是某个论坛。
<chenshaoju> YeLee  :P
<YeLee> chenshaoju:真的？
<chenshaoju> YeLee =。=
<YeLee> chenshaoju:http://twitter.com/#!/chenshaoju
<chenshaoju> YeLee nod，这个是我。
<YeLee> chenshaoju:看了一下照片，确实不认识你。
<chenshaoju> YeLee 唔。。。可能是用户名类似吧。。。
<YeLee> chenshaoju:也许吧
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> 耶魯
<jiero> YeLee： 噎着了。。。
<jiero> ofan:  你在做什么？
<jiero> ofan: 会CSS吗？
<ofan> jiero: 额 码代码ing..  不会CSS
<ofan> jiero: 有打包下载么?
<jiero> ofan: 蛤蟆？
<ofan> jiero: ? 啥?
<jiero> ofan: 你还没猜呢。猜出来我才给。
<ofan> jiero: 猜不出
<jiero> ofan: 一次机会用上。
<ofan> jiero: 两次机会用完.
<jiero> ofan: 没key给你。
<ofan> jiero: 有什么有四
<ofan> jiero: 没好玩的就不要了
<jiero> ofan: 你都没听说过。
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> ofan: 我还要一一介绍给你么。。。
<ofan> jiero: 发个地址阿
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.humblebundle.com/
<ofan> jiero: 知道steel storm
<jiero> ofan: 那个属于无聊的消遣还不够资格的。
<ofan> jiero: 现在的是Humble Indie Bundle #3了吧
<jiero> ofan: 是的。现在bundle3包括了bundle 2
<jiero> ofan: 下一次就轮到bundle 4包含bundle3了，随你。
<ofan> jiero: 奥..
<jiero> ofan: http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-dare-20/?action=preview&uid=4040 玩这个。
<ofan> jiero: crayon phycsics我知道,以前玩过..
<jiero> ofan: 我也是。我没玩过 deluxe
<ofan> jiero: 这个支持linux?
<ofan> 哦 支持.
<jiero> ofan:  我从2007年开始等 And Yet It Moves，到了现在。。。
<jiero> ofan: 还是不能用。。。
<ofan> jiero: ...有毅力
<gebjgd> jiero, 那是什么东西
<jiero> gebjgd: 游戏。
<gebjgd> jiero, 无聊
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是女人。
<ofan> jiero: 玩minecraft么?
<gebjgd> jiero, 你这个年龄该玩女人了
<jiero> ofan: 我没。
<jiero> gebjgd: 你玩吧。
<ofan> gebjgd: .......
<gebjgd> jiero, 天天都玩
<jiero> gebjgd: 好吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天一个美国政客找我设计。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 都25了。还玩游戏。童年看来不幸福。父母管的太严了把
<jiero> gebjgd: 我第一次知道政客就是普通人。
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。或许吧。
<jiero> gebjgd: 快25了。
<ofan> gebjgd: ......
<jiero> gebjgd: 我没给他作，让他自己学，他就学了。
<gebjgd> ofan, 你除了......还能打点别的么
<gebjgd> jiero, 男的女的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 能!!
<gebjgd> jiero, 女政客的话就人财2得
<ofan> gebjgd: 有娃了没有?
<jiero> gebjgd: 抱歉，是男的。
<gebjgd> ofan, 没有
<gebjgd> jiero, 搞基
<jiero> gebjgd: 你去吧。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我真不知道如何出现这个词汇的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么词汇？
<jiero> 搞基
<gebjgd> jiero, 粤语
<gebjgd> jiero, 搞gay
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。这样阿。。。会说粤语者的英语在我耳里排名倒数。
<jiero> gebjgd: 操日语、汉语者英语处于中游，韩语、印度腔我都完蛋。阿拉伯的也不太懂。
<ofan> jiero: 这几个游戏你都下了?
<jiero> gebjgd: 说德语的外国人你能听懂么？
<gebjgd> jiero, 分情况
<jiero> ofan: 哦。差不多吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 外国人说英文我也差不多能听出来
<gebjgd> 印度腔最搞笑
<dreamysi`> gebjgd: 嗯，很搞笑，但是没你能让人搞笑
<jiero> gebjgd: 法国腔也是哦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 法国人可以说出让人喜感的英语，。
<gebjgd> dreamysi`, 谢谢阿
<dreamysi`> gebjgd: 不用谢，应该的
<gebjgd> dreamysi`, 我就喜欢听别人的赞扬
<gebjgd> dreamysi`, 都说几句，让我美美
<dreamysi`> gebjgd: 我知道
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你得罪松鼠什么啦， 这么久都没来过了
<gebjgd> snugglecat, 松鼠估计去打工挣钱了
<jiero> ofan: 那些好处都是已经打包了。你要去美国了？
<snugglecat> 哦
<ofan> jiero: 哪有? 给个地址吧..  恩
<jiero> ofan: 不给。你主动弃权了。
<ofan> jiero: ....
<namoamitafo> 请问vim
<jiero> ofan: 我只给你6个种子。
<ofan> https://secure.eff.org/site/Advocacy?cmd=display&page=UserAction&id=504  GFW都用的思科的设备?
<namoamitafo> :w foobar, 如何让以后:w自动写到foobar
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 没头没脑的说啥呢
<ofan> jiero: 好!
<namoamitafo> caleb-: ?
<jiero> ofan: 你要就告诉我怎么传给你。
<caleb-> namoamitafo: [19:58]	<namoamitafo>	请问vim
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我有后文啊
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 19:59
<sikao_lfs1> ofan: 别搞笑了。。。。。。虽然思科。。。。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: :w foobar 之後 :e foobar？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: y
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 哦，我正打字到一半，那句才冒出来
<ofan> jiero: 发u.115.com 上传下,或者给我email odayfans@gmail...
<Kandu> namoamitafo: :saveas
<ofan> sikao_lfs1: 怎么?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 你的 y 是 Yes 還是 Why？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: yes
<sikao_lfs1> ofan: 是这样的，有华为设备可以替代的。思科并不敢太过头。
<ofan> sikao_lfs1: 你看看那链接阿
<namoamitafo> Kandu: thanks
<sikao_lfs1> ofan: 不过华为设备里面不少关键设备和软件是国外的。
<gebjgd> namoamitafo, 那麽阿弥陀哦发
<sikao_lfs1> cpu和什么操作系统应该是国外的。
<sikao_lfs1> 甚至我怀疑一些光接头也是国外的。
<ofan> sikao_lfs1: 硬件很多都是
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 华为？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 研发是在国内的
<ofan> jiero: 这样传貌似不行
<sikao_lfs1> 恩。核心网华为是路由器是ne5000系列
<sikao_lfs1> 核心网华为路由器是ne5000系列。但是怀疑大部分东西都是国外的核心技术和硬件。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 你在华为？
<sikao_lfs1> 汇聚网路由器华为的是ne40系列
<sikao_lfs1> 不是，我是联通员工。
<sikao_lfs1> 一般核心网以前是采用思科的。但是现在也变了。
<sikao_lfs1> 剩下的路由器基本是中低档的。一般大家都见过。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 联通油水不少阿
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 月薪1w5？
<hceasy> 刚才用推搜索 中国 这个关键词 为啥鬼子的话最多？
<sikao_lfs1> 实际情况告诉非常糟糕。实际上我是要打临工的。
<sikao_lfs1> 否则根本买不起房子。
<gebjgd> fishbones, 干吗去了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 按说国内的联通和网通作技术应该不错阿
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 干吗去了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 做爱爱？
<hceasy> 为啥呢？
<hceasy> 没人
<hceasy> ？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 睡觉去了。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 边作爱爱？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 今天没有，今天天气不错。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我都游泳看妹子回来了
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你游泳回来了？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 恩呢
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 你的速度也太快了。
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 不行的。这年头，就领导赚钱，另外还有某1，2个高级职称的稍微赚点钱。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 我在游泳池一般都3个小时。
<fishoneeyed> sikao_lfs1: 还行吧。我看那些领导、半领导的赚得也挺多的。
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 我看妹子看了3个小时
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 水下
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 那也有1w多了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 我05年大本毕业的时候联通网通的能进去就有8000了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 过了6年了。怎么着也要上万了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 不然现在这个物价。真是够呛
<sikao_lfs1> gebjgd: 这么说吧，我们这里当初网通老总一个月是6000多。当然这里物价比不了。实际上联通老总年薪大概30多万。
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 我说的是帝都的价格
<hceasy> 推上为啥讨论 中国 这个关键词的都是日本人？
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 小城市可能没有那么多
 * NoIE 卓越亚马逊推荐我同时买零之轨迹普通版和零之轨迹豪华版。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 帝都方面根本不敢比。毕竟我们是中部地区
<jiero> NoIE: 多么体贴啊。知道你是收藏狂人。
<hceasy> 没人能看到我说话吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 富家子弟。羡慕
<hceasy> !BOT
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jiero> hceasy: 你好
<hceasy> 奇怪了
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs1, 中部地区的话物价低就好阿
<hceasy> 貌似我说话都看不到
<hceasy> ？？？？？
<gebjgd> hceasy, 因为你说的话不能引起我们的兴趣
<jiero> ubuntu 应该整合 这个音乐服务。 http://supergiantgames.bandcamp.com/album/bastion-original-soundtrack
<hceasy> 终于看到人话了……
<sikao_lfs1> ofan: 那个完全不实际，大家都是做技术的，根据那个七层模型就知道。找思科搞那个提议简直是笑话。
<jiero> gebjgd: 看过这个网站吗，提供一堆下载格式选项，。 http://bandcamp.com
<cfy> 操作系统：WindowsXP/windows7以上 简体中文版；CPU：Pentium4/1.3GHz以上；内存：1GB以上；硬盘空间：4G以上；显示：显存64MB以上DirectX 9.0c对应显卡；声卡：DirectX 9.0c以上对应声卡；光驱：DVD-ROM 对应光驱。
<cfy> Kandu: 天都黑了吧....
<jiero> cfy: 好啊。
<cfy> jiero: hi
<jiero> cfy: 嘿
<Kandu> cfy: 還好，往上騎的時候太陽還在，往下的時候霞光還亮
<cfy> Kandu: 不错.有下雨么?
<cfy> Kandu: 真好,下次我来你那实习......
<Kandu> cfy: 下午下過些
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<cjxgm> awk 里用 sub 函数怎样实现 vim 里的 :s/[0-9]\([a-z]\)[0-9]/\1/
<iGoogle> 那sub是学C的。会支持正则替换？
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<iGoogle> cfy: 有好玩的没
<cfy> iGoogle: 我买了几本书.好玩
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> iGoogle: :em70
<iGoogle> 支持 tusooa 掐 cfy
<tusooa> iGoogle: 关于lisp?
<iGoogle> ⤻
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 今天中午茴香馅饺子
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed, 买了4欧的茴香
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> gebjgd: 终于把这人挖出来了
<gebjgd> tj
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 幸好不是迷香
<gebjgd> tusooa, 挖什么？
<tusooa> gebjgd: fishoneeyed
<tusooa> *** Version for fishoneeyed is ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs
<tusooa>     (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list:
<tusooa>     erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<gebjgd> tusooa, 他天天和老婆爱爱，没时间上网
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> MaskRay`:
<cfy> iGoogle: 我发现python异常快阿....
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<iGoogle> 好吧。你去吧。
<iGoogle> 天天看点警告什么的，有趣
<cfy> iGoogle: 我只是感觉不爽...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要提高cl技艺,看看人家的源代码...
 * iGoogle 最喜欢看别人研究语法了。
 * leyle 远程pc机器上装了一个oracle，启动了二十分钟了，现在都还没启动好
<cfy> iGoogle: 那是想改.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 研究啥哦........
<iGoogle> 你天天想换，换的时候，至少要研究一次语法。支持你。下次自己写pk各种语言的文章
<tusooa> iGoogle: 头天和崽崽讨论养老问题，老婆问他：帅帅，你长大挣钱了，会给妈妈买一个车不。这幼儿园中班的小屁孩居然马上说：你老了，又不能开车了的。 #这是你说的不。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<tusooa> 吾写过一个python <=> perl的。
<iGoogle> 到处乱翻
<cfy> iGoogle: 我没换阿.....
<cfy> iGoogle: 我因为发现有更快的..说明cl不是无敌的...
<cfy> iGoogle: 所以,要提高cl....
<cfy> iGoogle: 而不是换.....
<gebjgd> 故宫深深丑闻数不清:展品失窃私建会所压碎文物
<cfy`> 断网?!
<iGoogle> cfy: 语言都有特定使用环境。你老看这点好，那点又好。这性格，担心以后为了生儿子，经常结婚离婚。 lol
<cfy`> iGoogle: - -!
<cfy`>  /msg ghost cfy 12345678900
<iGoogle> 为了目的，不择手段嘛。好性格。
<iGoogle> 记住了
<iGoogle> 改密码去
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯,所以我为了和py比,我把申明里,速度最高, 安全和调试,空间,全部最低要求....
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯....
<tusooa> cfy: -NickServ- Invalid password for chenfengyuan.
<leyle> sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave 没啥子用阿，cpu还是运行在 ondemand 模式下的，
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看坏人出来了   -> tusooa
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，各位
<cfy> Kandu: =
<tusooa> .
<iGoogle> 他是好学的阶段，肯定会跟进的。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦..... 我有个同学刚刚 rm -rf /*了一下.....
<tusooa> cfy: 这说明密码已经被exp改过了
<tusooa> cfy: 没sudo就好。
<cfy> tusooa: 阿......
<iGoogle> 无聊的事情，我才不作。 我只围观
<tusooa> <iGoogle> 改密码去
<iGoogle> 当然，我知道你在观看。说给你听的。 tusooa lol
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> iGoogle: 教唆犯罪。。。
<iGoogle> 错。是预测犯罪
<tusooa> .
 * cfy 我表示很蛋定....
<tusooa> .
 * tusooa Use-Perl
<gebjgd> 公交车上，前面一个年轻的妈妈给宝宝喂奶（母乳喂养哦），可能宝宝吃得不老实，年轻的妈妈威胁孩子：“吃不吃？不吃我给旁边的叔叔吃了啊！”说了几次，两站过后，旁边的叔叔说：“小朋友，你不吃就说一声啊，叔叔还有两站就下车了！”
<cfy> gebjgd: 看过了....
<tusooa> ...
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 德国笑话？
<gebjgd> 一美女从的士上下来，把照相机落在后座了。司机见状赶忙把头伸出窗外，冲着美女喊：“小姐，你相机~。” 美女一脸红，扭过头骂道：“你TMD像鸭！” 然后的士走了。然后美女追着喊：“师傅，我相机，我相机……”
<cfy> iGoogle: 神,我 gmail一直打不开..怎么办
<cfy> gebjgd: 德国?
<iGoogle> web?
<cfy> iGoogle: yeah
<cfy> iGoogle: Connection closed by remote server
<gebjgd> cfy, 什么德国？
<cfy> gebjgd: 哦....肯定是中国的....
<iGoogle> cfy: http://imagebin.org/166793
<cfy> iGoogle: 原来你从来不看邮件的.....
<iGoogle> pop
<cjxgm> awk 里 sub 可以正则替换的啊，就是不知道那个 “\1”的功能要怎么搞。尝试 sub(/[0-9]([a-z])[0-9]/, /\1/, something)，结果 something 变成 0 了
<cfy> 换perl
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 你来说一下,awk的存在
<iGoogle> 我早不记得了
<cjxgm> perl 怎么看怎么不爽……还是习惯类似C语法的 awk……
<iGoogle> pl也类似C
<cjxgm> pl 的变量名……
<cfy> iGoogle: 他说perl不类似C...
<cjxgm> pl 那不正常的什略语法……
<iGoogle> 可以写得和C一样。加一个$而已。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 打倒他
<iGoogle> 让 tusooa上
<tusooa> cjxgm: bash -c 'read something;[[ $something =~ [0-9]([a-z])[0-9] ]] && something="${BASH_REMATCH[1]}"'
<tusooa> bash实现
<cuihao> C++ fstream 能否将char作为数字读取？
<iGoogle> 作为数字读取。
<cuihao> ?
<cjxgm> char ch; int i; cin>>i; ch = i;
<cuihao> = =
<cfy> (parse-integer "42")
<cfy> 看cl多简单
<cuihao> = = 还是scanf吧
<iGoogle> c里面哪里来的“作为数字”的概念
<cuihao> C++‘
<cjxgm> 就是读入 ascii 码
<iGoogle> 流式，那其实就是说scanf那种嘛。
<cuihao> 不要抠字眼，看明白就可以了 = =
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦..sscanf
<iGoogle> 是转换
<cfy> itoa
<iGoogle> 就是没明白嘛。 lol
<cfy> ltoa
<cfy> cuihao: ltoa,itoa C的库
<cuihao> 算了吧，我还是喜欢scanf
<cjxgm> char ch; scanf("%d", &ch); 大概是这个意思吧
<cuihao> 只%hhd
<iGoogle> ss
<cfy> cuihao: 那sscanf
<cfy> 麻烦死....
<iGoogle> vss
<cfy> 还不一行的cl
<cuihao> = = %hhd 就可以啦嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 还不如pl。不转换。
<euroford> 为什么不用python？
<iGoogle> pl小弟ruby也可不转换。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那慢死.....
<cfy> euroford: 因为刚才没人py....
<cuihao> 主要是帮我校C++党问问... 我其实常用C。
<iGoogle> 你神经太敏感。
<cuihao> 你们的方法都好神奇好复杂的说。
<cjxgm> 那就重载一下 operator>>
<cfy> faint...ltoa都复杂....
<iGoogle> c处理字符，本来复杂
<iGoogle> scanf最复杂
<iGoogle> scanf+printf
<euroford> C处理unicode够难受的
<cuihao> = = 为什么没人说 scanf("%hhd"...
<iGoogle> cfy: 别人更加不关心效率的，和你不是一道的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 错了...是atoi...
<cfy> iGoogle: 和strtol
<cuihao> 喔，我还是继续当Pythoner吧...
<cfy> cuihao: hh是啥?
<cfy> iGoogle: ..........那好吧..........
<euroford> launchpad.net 挂了吗?上不去了
<cuihao> 短短整数 = =
<cjxgm> hh     As for h, but the next pointer is a pointer to a signed char  or               unsigned char.
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> cuihao: 无聊.....
<cfy> 一行cl的问题....
<cuihao> = = 我就是帮我们班的C++党问问嘛
<euroford> 拜托，哪位帮我看看 launchpad.net
<iGoogle> lp不行了？
<cfy> .....
<euroford> http://launchpad.net
<cuihao> 上得去
<cjxgm> bash -c 'read something;[[ $something =~ [0-9]([a-z])[0-9] ]] && something="${BASH_REMATCH[1]}"' 用 awk 怎么实现……………………………………
<euroford> 无半天都上不去啊
<cuihao> 居然还挺快的
<iGoogle> euroford: http://imagebin.org/166795
<euroford> 不是吧
<RavenChan> 有人会用glib吗...
<iGoogle> cjxgm: 论坛有awk高手。这里没有。
<euroford> 网通的ADSL垃圾啊
<euroford> awk能干的，python肯定行啊
<cjxgm> 显然 awk 的C式语法更顺手。话说 python 里编译式正则好麻烦
<euroford> 那就是语法问题，各有所爱了
<cfy> euroford: 都图灵等价的.....你想说明啥?
<euroford> 能干活就行
<cuihao> 说明Python是万能的 ^^
<cfy> .....
<cjxgm> Python 是C写的
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<euroford> 任何语言都是万能的，哈哈
<iGoogle> 。。万能。。。 cfy 你来抨击
<cuihao> 开始
<cjxgm> brainf**k 也是万能的？
<cfy> euroford: 但是人不是万能的... 你以为你是 ee  阿...
<iGoogle> 俄。小心说话的方向。。。 nnnd
<iGoogle> 别转向了
<euroford> 所以，各有所好，很正常啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 拜神
<cuihao> brainf**k 怎么做GUI啊？需要专门的API吗 ^^
<cfy> 随便,nb的东西少数人用就好了....
<iGoogle> 我选的东西，都是nb的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 神,我发现好几部动画片....
<iGoogle> 超。果真
<iGoogle> 好，给我看看
<euroford> 重新启动网络，看看能不能连LP
<iGoogle> euroford: trancepath下
<cfy> iGoogle: http://pastebin.com/JK2gRGkF
<iGoogle> s/n//
<cfy> iGoogle: 有中文声音的版本
<iGoogle> OOPS 居然要验证。
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z133fd7588a6b11e0a046.html
<euroford> CAO，还不行啊！只能重启路由试试了
<iGoogle> 5分钟？
<cjxgm> cuihao: brainf**k 好像不支持神马 API 吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 你用脚本下.这样可以避开xxx
<iGoogle> 似乎有趣
<cfy> iGoogle: 看 http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_z133fd7588a6b11e0a046.html
<cuihao> cjxgm, = = 也许需要编译器支持... 链接多个brainf**k程序，从而实现API
<cfy> iGoogle: 选择 中文
<cjxgm> cuihao: 那要怎么调用呢？就那8个操作符……
<cuihao> cjxgm： 好吧，我放弃了
<iGoogle> cfy: 似乎不错。我看可以下不。
<cjxgm> cuihao: 其实还是有办法滴，可以用像 \033[ 指令那样的方法
<cfy> iGoogle: 我都下载好了...你脚本坏掉的话,可以用我的...反正我的只依赖一个shell和wget
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 怎么可能会坏。
<cfy> iGoogle: 比如你的perl坏了.....
<MeaCulpa> 迷迭香还是不错的
<iGoogle> 那会想死了
<cfy> iGoogle: 我的脚本有自动删除,下载到一般的文件...
<euroford> 我这里建立SSL链接，非常困难
<iGoogle> 啥叫自动删除
<euroford> IRC差点没上来
<MeaCulpa> cjxgm: python 正则也就多写一句而已嘛
<iGoogle> 居然不满速
<cfy> iGoogle: 有些会下载了一些,比如几M,那么,youku上是不能重新下载的.
<cfy> iGoogle: 是不能断点下载的.我的脚本可以判断
<iGoogle> 没试过，断的情况。 lol
<cfy> ....
<jiero> iGoogle: 神说遥控器。。。现在已经是了好不。。。我的手机都可以遥控摄像机的。。。
<iGoogle> wget，我带了参数阿。
<cfy> iGoogle: 跳过的参数吧....
<cfy> iGoogle: 不能断点的
<cjxgm> MeaCulpa: 文件操作呢，也比 awk/bash 麻烦
<iGoogle> jiero: ... 这么厉害，你理解错了。你只是表面的理解了遥控器。
<iGoogle> cfy: 跳过。
<iGoogle> 断点干嘛。万一没完成，直接删除
<cfy> iGoogle: 你怎么知道没完成呢?
<jiero> iGoogle: 哦。你说的是一体化。。。太可怕了。。。个人终端
<iGoogle> 提示阿。 notify阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 本来就不能断点阿...我的脚本只是删除+重下...
<iGoogle> jiero: 是阿。无缝的，
<iGoogle> cfy: 当然
<iGoogle> jiero: 水果的那些设备。。。
<cuihao> cjxgm: -v- 上论坛 Python PK  awk/Bash吧
<jiero> iGoogle: 我对水果还真不了解呢。。。
<iGoogle> 澳洲。买几个，便宜。 lol
<jiero> iGoogle: 没必要吧。
<iGoogle> 你不是有钱嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 多找这样的。似乎还好看
<euroford> 终于上LP了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你没notify的，可惜。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我有xterm's title
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> cjxgm: python 的文件操作完全照搬kernel posix syntax
<MeaCulpa> cjxgm: awk和bask没有文件操作...你指的是读写吧...当然，能用awk做的自然用awk, 但是bash偶绕开，不如awk和py那样跨平台
<MeaCulpa> cjxgm: 要是awk能起子进程开文件，那真是神器了
<cuihao> Pythoner有俩 ^^ 占据上风。 = = 其实我还不会bash和awk呢，有空也学学。
<qinglingquan> intel celeron m处理器在编译内核的时候，处理器类型应该选择什么？
<qinglingquan> 谁告知一下？
<euroford> atom
<cuihao> = = 没那么新吧
<qinglingquan> 应该不是吧
<cuihao> pentium4 ？
<jyfl987> fua
<euroford> 其实atom=P4
<sikao_lfs1> iGoogle: 问一下http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn 和http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn  有什么不同？我nslookup看到的地址不一样？而且这几天时间只有 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn 现在已经都能上了！
<cuihao> 两个线路
<iGoogle> sikao_lfs1: 国内国外。
<sikao_lfs1> 哦!原来如此。明白了!
<jiero> 4核Arm笔记本还没有？
<euroford> sikao_lfs1: 这两个的数据是怎么同步的？
<sikao_lfs1> euroford: 问错人了。应该问神 iGoogle
 * adam8157 我的blog被封了? 我特么什么也没说啊!!!
 * cuihao 我的appspot被封了，我可什么也没说啊！！！
<cjxgm> MeaCulpa: awk 可以起子进程，system("...")即可
<cuihao> - - AWK究竟是干啥的玩意儿。我看APUE上用它生成了个C程序
<euroford> cjxgm: 条条大陆通你家，不必过于执着的
<jyfl987> jiero: 快了
<euroford> perl当年就是把sh,sed,awk。。。的优点通吃了
<jiero> iGoogle: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Copyleft_Hardware_News_2011-08-08
<jiero> jyfl987: http://en.qi-hardware.com/wiki/Copyleft_Hardware_News_2011-08-08
<jyfl987> Adaptee: 也许是ip段遭殃呢
<cjxgm> cuihao: awk 主要是文本处理的，我是想用之写一个自动生成头文件的东西
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。用哪个系统好呢。纯Linux。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你说啥？
<jiero> jyfl987: 4核的arm啊。还用android么？
<jyfl987> jiero: 为何不能用呢？ 我这触摸屏的android里居然有vi lol
<xzhx> Opera怎么使用IRC
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你找薇菜? 我刚吃饭回来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我有他手机号
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。移植真迅速。
<chenshaoju> 一般集成了Busybox的就会有vi
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 下午问的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 中午就出去了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是 xwinx找他 他手机打不通
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦, 他们房子找的如何?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 估计有危机了 不然不必找他
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦, 不行就让薇菜住我这儿, 我另外找地方
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我可以住的差点, 薇菜拖家带口的可不行
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你为何要另外找呢？ 找到新马子了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 这边和前女友住的太近了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你又不去找她  有什么近不近的？
 * adam8157 jyfl987 相当近
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对门？
<adam8157> ca 打错了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 近也好 有需要的时候可以叫来再续前缘
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> 22/cl
<caleb-> 再续前缘++
<jyfl987> caleb-: 再来一炮 lol
<euroford> ubuntu/debian的locales，没有直接用C库中的版本，而是自己单独抽出来一套，NB啊
<caleb-> euroford: 是 C 库中的 locale 啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 你买了 nanonote?
<euroford> caleb-: 不是一个包
<caleb-> euroford: 不过 debian 自己鼓捣了个 C.utf8
<caleb-> euroford: debian 本来就喜欢拆包，是 C 库拆分的
<jiero> jyfl987: 没。
<euroford> caleb-: locales，单独维护的
<caleb-> euroford: locale data 本来就不是必要的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不会用的东西没必要买。
<caleb-> euroford: 你搞错 debian 打包方式了
<euroford> caleb-: 是的，我说我在C库中改locale怎么没有用呢？
<caleb-> euroford: apt-cache show locales | grep Source
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你关心那个做啥
<caleb-> euroford: 这跟拆 kde 之类的毫无不同
<euroford> 我在eglibc里面搞了半天
<euroford> 才发现这个的
<jiero> jyfl987: 看到新鲜的东西而已。
<caleb-> euroford: 蛋疼可以安装 locales-all
<MeaCulpa> cjxgm: 那system()对输出没控制，要有expect那样的就好了 :)
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩。竟然是中国人参与的项目，你知道有谁吗？
<iGoogle> cfy: 只有5集。还有没。
<euroford> 我是想增加对CJK EXTC/D的支持
<cfy> iGoogle: 貌似没
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 英文的也没？
<cfy> iGoogle: 只是两个版本罢了.
<jyfl987> jiero: 中国人参与有啥稀奇的 我就买了一个 lol 你问 xiangfu呗
<MeaCulpa> euroford: 其他 Distro 的locales 应该都是由由系统来告诉glibc的吧? glibc编译的时候不需要理会，只要编译以后控制生成数量即可
<ofan> sikao_lfs1: 你说OSI的7层模型?
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。你买了啊。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: nn?
<jyfl987> jiero: 对
<jyfl987> cfy: 你不是知道的么
<jyfl987> jiero: 键盘很赞
<cfy> jyfl987: 我不知道你们在说什么东西呀
<jyfl987> cfy: 屏幕如果换成4寸触摸就爽了
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩，以后我买二手的。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 成本.....
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 我是友情支持开源硬件而已 我不知道你能用到啥地方
<jiero> jyfl987: 同样。展示。
<cfy> jiero: 除了有文档全部公开.硬件性价比不高阿...
<cfy> jiero: 90586412
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以我不赞成自己完全从头做一个开源的硬件 我觉得应该是研究市场上出货量大的产品 把他资料全公布出来 这样可以让其他消费者来给你分摊费用
<cfy> jiero: 中文官方qq群....
<caleb-> jyfl987: sparc cpu 都开源了
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还买了个手摇发电机 哈哈 可以给nn充电
<caleb-> 硬件开源不难，难的是绕开专利
<jiero> caleb-: 专利有多少年？
<caleb-> 不同国家不同啊
<jyfl987> caleb-: 光cpu开源不够 这种嵌入式产品 你至少要 屏幕驱动 声音驱动 刷机 这些都要做得很易用才行
<jyfl987> jiero: 去新西兰 哈哈
<caleb-> 新西兰只是不承认软件专利，硬件还是承认的
<caleb-> 硬件/实体 专利是绕不开的
<jyfl987> 这个设计算硬件专利么 额
<jyfl987> 我感觉cpu设计更像是软件专利阿
<caleb-> 有些国家连 新外型/新色彩 啥的都有专利 <- 坑爹啊
<jyfl987> caleb-: 有的国家 脸都是商标 要保护呢
<caleb-> 那是肖像权，不一样
<jyfl987> 我说的facebook
<jiero> 真的好多。
<jyfl987> 一个程序如何知道自己的 pts编号？ 如果有的话
<cfy> MaskRay`: 高德纳花了10年开发tex和metafont
<cjxgm> 话说，痿神马那末多淫喜欢怂体哟
<cfy> 火星文....
 * leyle 奔跑着歌颂 freerdp ，linux下远程连接windows的神器阿。让rdesktop见鬼去吧。
<cjxgm> ……
<ilovezoe> ...
<jyfl987> leyle: 还不是一个协议的东西 有什么大不了的
<ilovezoe> 好伤神看那样的文字
<cfy> 有没有人 不喜欢 刚才 cjxgm 说话的方式?
<cjxgm> ……
<jyfl987> 活星温有沙聊不起？勇品因的尼闷菜尚不齐
<ofan> jiero不在?
<leyle> jyfl987: 大不了？用rdesktop，在win下操作，卡的很，
<leyle> freerdp，很流畅
<leyle> 比windows连widdows还流畅
<jyfl987> leyle: 哼哼 你会碰到freerdp的问题的 这个前几年我用过
<leyle> jyfl987: ……几年前，嘿嘿，物质是运动的。
<jyfl987> leyle: 少来 这个freerdp不是老子前几天跟你说的
<cfy> jyfl987: 大爷好
<leyle> jyfl987: 嗯。你现在还在用么？有啥子问题先给我指点指点
<jyfl987> 写点什么程序呢
<jyfl987> leyle: 去年还在用 为了一个项目找了各种rdp协议实现
<leyle> jyfl987: 哦，我只是拿来能连接windows，并且windows机器上进行各种操作就行了。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: ?
<MaskRay`> cfy: ?
<cfy> MaskRay`: 我在想要这么长时间么?
<cfy> MaskRay`: 何况还是神.....
<cfy> MaskRay`: 高德纳花了10年开发tex和metafont
<MaskRay`> cfy: ...
<jyfl987> MaskRay`: 其实高老头成天花天酒地 最后一周连夜赶工搞定的 lol
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 看看 Perl <=> Python 的
<caleb-> 印象中高神没花到 10 年吧
<cfy> caleb-: 他自己说的,书的前言里
<MaskRay`> tusooa: bash-4 的 =~ 右边，引用串作为固定串了，变化太多
<caleb-> 10年 估计是把前戏也算上了
<leyle> jyfl987: 还在没？我看了一下它那个howto，目前有一个问题没解决，就是把本地一个目录共享到远程去，我这样 xfreerdp --plug rdpdr --data disk:/media/myshare -f 172.x.x.x 提示是 missing server name
<leyle> jyfl987: 这个杂个整阿？server name 是指的啥子？
<jyfl987> 172
<MaskRay`> leyle: freerdp 比 rdesktop 好？
<leyle> MaskRay`: 是阿，流畅，不卡
<jyfl987> 弹下琴
<leyle> jyfl987: 它那个ht上说的是 xfreerdp --plugin rdpdr --data disk:${USERNAME}:${HOME} -- donaldsplace.duckburg.calistoa
<leyle> jyfl987:  哦。
<leyle> 解决了，少了个空格
<leyle> 擦
<leyle> 太爽了，好安逸，舒服。
<MaskRay`> jyfl987: man 3 ttyname
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 现在才说
<lolicon> 求救
<lolicon> 忘记了航班的话怎么查机票
<Cherrot> lolicon: 去哪儿网上 功能不错
<Cherrot> 请教诸位 C++ 有像java的JUnit类似的单元测试工具吗？
<liyafei> 哦，原来这样
<leyle> 哦，自动登录速度不够快阿
<liyafei> 哦，那就不要自动登录
<leyle> 我从一个地方移动到另外一个地方，网络换了，konversation的自动登录太慢了
<euroford> 刚才查了一下，forum.ubuntu.org.cn和forum.ubuntu.com.cn都在美国
<liyafei> .cn会在美国？
<euroford> Network Operations Center
<euroford> http://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/173.212.222.198#Geolocation-Map
<liyafei> 哦，原来试着样啊
<liyafei> 我查了我的IP在广州
<leyle> ubuntu 用电好快，笔记本用不到三个小时就没电了
<liyafei> 不小心进到这个channel了，请问下次我怎么进来呀？
<liyafei> 我很菜的
<leyle> liyafei: 沐浴焚香，斋戒三日，诚心在irc的channel输入 ubuntu-cn , 就行了
<liyafei> 恩，好的，我知道了
<liyafei> 非常感谢leyle
<leyle> no 谢。
<liyafei> 你经常来这里吗？
<leyle> 还行了
<leyle> 最近来的多一点
<liyafei> 呵呵…请问怎么称呼？
<leyle> 乐一乐 leyle
<liyafei> :-)
<liyafei> leyle为什么只有我们俩人在说话，其他人怎么都在潜水呀
<leyle> 深夜，是coder工作的时候，
 * pocoyo 表示其他的都是bot
<liyafei> 哦哦
 * leyle 其实都撸管去了
<liyafei> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> ...我闪
<liyafei> 我送
<liyafei> 请问设立这个channel的目的是什么？
<liyafei> 有点不明白
<leyle> 设立的目的是 让撸管的人联合起来。
<liyafei> 撸久了，会变城针的
<liyafei> 还是不要了吧
<liyafei> 嘎嘎…正是夜深人静时
<leyle> 手淫强身，意淫强国；
<liyafei> 汗
<liyafei> 这里的人都是何方人士呀？有点好奇
<leyle> 撸管联盟在各地的分会的人。
<liyafei> 恩，明白
<liyafei> 我要申请加入
<liyafei> 你们是不是用的都是Ubuntu，所以大家都跑来了
<ofan> 不是
<leyle> 到现在都没有找到一个好用的pdf阅读器
<liyafei> adobe的不好用嘛？
<leyle> win下的 adobe reader,foxit reader,pdfxcviewer,
<leyle> 都好用
<leyle> linux下的envice,adobe reader,foxit reader都难用
<liyafei> 嘎嘎…是啊
<leyle> envice载入太慢，adobe reader 一滚动就死掉了，foxit reader 太弱了
<liyafei> 有时候会乱码，今天我看论文的时候就是这样，求推荐
<leyle> 其他什么 xpdf，杂七杂八的
<leyle> 蛋疼
<liyafei> 啥时候有好的告诉我一声
<liyafei> leyle给咱留个邮箱好不？有啥好的pdf阅读器也发我
<leyle> 不用邮箱。
<liyafei> 用啥？
<euroford> adobe reader 一滚动就死掉了？？有时候，反应慢些，从来没有死过吧。
<liyafei> 那也比我看不到的好
<euroford> leyle: 你用的是PIII吗？
<leyle> adobe reader 滚动就变暗淡了，死掉了，过几秒几十秒才能恢复过来
<leyle> euroford: i5-540m
<euroford> 不错啊
<chgtg> leyle: acroread 9.4?
<euroford> 我的是i5-520m
<leyle> euroford: 8.1.7
<euroford> 我用的也是这个
<euroford> 正常的
<euroford> PDF文件的计算量非常大的
<raylei> 各位，我刚装了emacs，但竟然是图形界面的，请问怎么去掉这个图形界面？
<pocoyo> raylei: emacs -nw
<chgtg> emacs-nox
<raylei> pocoyo:谢谢了，原来可以有参数设定的。
<liyafei> 膜拜中
<pocoyo> raylei: 我菜鸟 还是喜欢 用图形界面 的
<liyafei> 别跟我挣
<liyafei> 有我在你就不算菜
<raylei> 习惯了ＶＩＭ那种在终端运行的方式，他突然弄个图形界面过来我真不适应。我也是菜鸟。
<liyafei> 呵呵…这里的人好谦虚
<liyafei> 说实话，我还是不知到，我是怎么来这里的？我是用Firefox“不小心”进来的。可是，下次我怎么进来就真的不知到了～～～请教
<sikao_lfs1> 记住irc://服务器地址   然后进入#ubuntu
<sikao_lfs1> 好像是这样吧!浏览器进来的方法我还没玩过。。。。。
<liyafei> 装了一个smuxi irc client，在这里该咋办啊？
<liyafei> 谢谢
<sikao_lfs1> 选协议IRC，然后服务器名称   然后进入#ubuntu-cn       唉，不能再问了。我快说不清楚了，也快糊涂了。。。。。
<liyafei> 啊，好糊涂啊
<liyafei> 我晕了
<liyafei> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn
<liyafei> 从这个链接进来的
<liyafei> 其实，下次我也可以通过这个链接进来，可是，我想知道为啥？
<liyafei> 你们是通过什么方式进来的？客户端嘛？
<sikao_lfs1> 哦，原来如此。.....那个估计是有人做了什么程序。我使用的是Pidgin 2.7.11
<liyafei> 恩，好的，我也装
<liyafei> 待会教教我
<liyafei> 谢谢啦
<sikao_lfs1> 你使用的是什么系统啊？
<liyafei> ubuntu
<liyafei> 刚用的，什么都不懂，别见怪哈
<sikao_lfs1> 你看看应用程序------互联网里  有没有Pidgin
<liyafei> 好的，应该会有的，不过我先在海没有装好
<liyafei> 学校的龟速不给力
<liyafei> 有啦，有啦
<liyafei> 然后怎么添加？有什么要注意的嘛？
<sikao_lfs1> 选协议irc
<sikao_lfs1> 服务器irc.ubuntu.com
<liyafei> 好
<sikao_lfs1> 随便起个名字。然后保存。    操作的方法是     好友------添加聊天--------频道   里填写 #ubuntu-cn
<liyafei> ^_^，我进来啦，上面的就是我了
<liyafei> 谢谢
<sikao_lfs1> 不客气
<liyafei> 怎么我显示的是IPv6的地址？？
<sikao_lfs1> 你校园网啊，
<liyafei1> 可不可以家你为好友呀？
<liyafei1> 是啊
<liyafei1> 校园网
<sikao_lfs1> 我的名字也是没注册的。
<sikao_lfs1> 跟你一样。
<liyafei> 哦，这样啊
<liyafei> 哈哈…没关系，以后常来这里就是了
<sikao_lfs1> 这里热心的人很多。只要态度好，另外肯定动手动脑。大家都乐意帮忙的。
<sikao_lfs1> 肯动手动脑
<liyafei> 恩，我会用心学得，只是刚开始学linux，什么都不懂
<liyafei> 好的
<liyafei> 你玩linux多久了？
<sikao_lfs1> 大概２年多。。。。
<liyafei> 七天了
<liyafei> 呵呵
<sikao_lfs1> 我记得我玩的第一个版本是８.10的。当时是最新的。
<liyafei> 八月yihao开始的
<liyafei> 呵呵…最近玩的海很happy
<liyafei> 你是电脑里只装了linux还是window双系统？
<sikao_lfs1> 你先最重要的是注意权限问题。先满足基本需求，　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　我是双系统。要工作的。
<sikao_lfs1> 不建议你立刻抛弃windows。
<liyafei> 我在开始学shell
<liyafei> 哦，试着样，有时候编辑文件还是的用win的office，毕竟别人再用
<sikao_lfs1> 恩，基本需求都可以搞定后。。。。。如果编程的话，先shell  ,c   ,python    还要学会几个工具autoconf,automake.和git(或者svn)
<liyafei> 呵呵…python ，autoconf,automake.和git这些我就不懂了
<liyafei> 恩，我会慢慢学得
<liyafei> 这里有这么多想你这样的人帮组，会很快的
<liyafei> 能不能告诉我你为什么选择linux？
<gebjgd> liyafei, 因为windows sucks
<sikao_lfs1> 我是因为病毒讨厌
<liyafei> 呵呵…
<liyafei> 其实linux里也是有病毒的啊
<sikao_lfs1> 其实工作后。你会发现用linux处理平时工作中的问题。非常简单。比windows下的简单多了。
<gebjgd> liyafei, 还没见到
<gebjgd> liyafei, win速度太慢
<gebjgd> liyafei, win定制性太弱
<liyafei> 其实我觉得window有时候好慢
<liyafei> 哦
<liyafei> 你是学计算机的嘛？
<sikao_lfs1> 我管理的网络。数量特别庞大，至少有２００多台以上路由器和交换机。加上官僚盛行，每天要做作业。用linux辅助搞定太爽了。
<gebjgd> liyafei, 你第一天用irc把？
<liyafei> 我觉得你们都是学这一类的
<gebjgd> liyafei, 这里有医生，有律师。有学艺术的，有给别人装灯泡的。作什么的都有
<liyafei> 哇，这么厉害，难怪你们知道的这么多
<liyafei> 我是学物理的
<gebjgd> liyafei, 谁说这里都是学计算机的
<liyafei> 再加我一位
<liyafei> 我的直觉告诉我的
<gebjgd> 你的直觉是错的
<liyafei> 是啊，所以我们要理性
<gebjgd> liyafei, 去看看irc的使用说明和方法
<liyafei> 好
<liyafei> 唉，又走了一个
<gebjgd> liyafei, 我又不在天朝
<gebjgd> liyafei, 现在才7点
<savr> niiiihow
<savr> I took the high speed rail twice since the crach
<savr> do I win an award?
<savr> :P
<gebjgd> savr, no
<savr> :(
<liyafei> great
<ilovezoe> 理性是什么？
<ilovezoe> 有学哲学的。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<sikao_lfs1> 早安。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-30
<NoIE> 不好意思，能问个关于正则表达式的问题吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] 可惜我不太会正则
<NoIE> $patterns = array("[ :D ]","[ :\\) ]","
<NoIE> $replacements = array(" <img src='/images/smil
<NoIE> preg_replace($patterns, $replacements,$str);
<NoIE> 我想把:)替换成某个图片，但是不成功。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心大不开 输入法不能选择是怎么回事啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382584 终端显示 hwm@hwm-EP43-S3L:~$ sudo software-center 2012-07-31 09:02:30,736 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None' 2012-07-31 09:02:30,762 - softwarecenter.db.database - INFO - open() database: path=None use_axi=T …
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 电信网上营业厅TM就是迷宫
<maivel> UbuntuTalk: Morning
<MeaCulpa> morning
<MeaCulpa> 国内网站都是迷宫
<xiangjianfeng> 大家早上好。
<MeaCulpa> 国内下载站只有3个软件可以下载，迅雷，Tom Skype, FlashGet
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ..
<xiangjianfeng> 我问一下，那个GMlive还能不能看啊？我装好了ＭＭＳ里的一个台都打不开啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我想退订流量包都找不到 FXXK
<ImN> :)
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] kvm 非要CPU支持硬件虚拟化？
<imadper> 是的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 那XEN呢
<imadper> 没用过xen
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我去wikipedia看看
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 目测可以不用VT-X
<kevin> hi
<kk> kevin, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<pityonline> rm sve old ,fcu itfq ikks
<pylaurent> linux下有没有什么好工具画UML图= =。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 建模。。。这个好像很少
<pylaurent> 囧
<UbuntuTalk> [Sunny Who] 加入组织，冒个泡先
<UbuntuTalk> Sunny Who 的昵称已更改为 还魂草。
<imadper> pylaurent: dia
<tew2> hello
<kk> tew2, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<tew2> 你好
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 这是不是机器人在代表我和自己聊啊
<tew2> 我是第一次使用irc聊天。
<tew2> 你们什么时候开始使用irc?
<byNcz> 我09年
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] = =
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 我08年
<tew2> 都是老前辈了。
<byNcz> 以前用聊天室的人多点 现在有些频道没什么人了
<tew2> 呵呵，你们都是学的计算机专业？
<tew2> 哦。我觉得挺好的。
<tew2> 你们都使用ubuntu系统？
<MeaCulpa> no, no
<byNcz> 以前用
<byNcz> 现在我用fedora
<hamo> roylez_: BUG席...
<tew2> 我也是以前用。用了大概一年多吧。
<tew2> 你们做什么工作。
<mao> 似乎ssd做系统盘很爽啊，有钱了一定要搞一个
<tew2> 我现在大四。学的信息安全。
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 我现在大五，学的信息不安全
<byNcz> 我现在大6 学的是打酱油
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 大五的飘过
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 正在实验室打酱油
<hamo> 学信息安全的用linux的是不是比较多啊...
<tew2> 我晕。
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 啥子实验室
<archl> hamo: 用linux玩弄windows-是不是你干这个哦
<hamo> archl: ...
<tew2> 不是很多。反正我身边的同学很少用。
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] 我是因为想学嵌入式，才开始接触linux
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 坚决唾弃windows
<byNcz> 信息安全当然是跟用户用什么相关
<tew2> 就是
<byNcz> 用什么没关系  赚钱多就行
<tew2> 这位兄台说的是。
<UbuntuTalk> [atsivsucks] 2d
<kevin> 问下情况，虚拟机模拟的cpu一定是她本身物理机的cpu吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。性能肯定和物理有所差别
<byNcz> 你用虚拟机的时候有分配 cpu 内存 显卡的 跟你分配的有关吧
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • apache服务开机启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382594 各位大侠，apache的开机启动 vim /etc/rc.local 加入/usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start 我的步骤是这样的，可是还是不能开机启动，不知道是什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 lipishu — 2012-07-30 10:14
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不过硬件虚拟化确实可以提高性能的
<kevin>  我说模拟别的型号cpu
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：我觉得只是提高资源利用率，而不是性能
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 那肯定不行
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：那么在一台虚拟机上cat /proc/cpuinfo 的坑定得到物理机的cpu型号了，是吧？
<mao> kevin: 是不是说不同架构的cpu?
<kevin> mao：都包括
<mao> 我擦。虚拟机装windows，在设备管理器中居然没看到cpu信息
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 是啊，我虚拟机看CPU型号和真机一样
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不会把
<mao> kevin: 你可以装个虚拟机试试
<kevin> mao：我已经装了
<mao> kevin: 看到的跟物理机一样吗
<mao> 在哪贴图呢
<palomino|working> 跟物理机一样 , mao
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] 1d
<kevin> mao：一样
<mao> 我记得是不是好像可以指定不同架构的cpu
<mao> kvm
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] 48h
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] h
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] VT-X反正能模拟X64
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 平台长模式
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] d
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：模拟后性能下降？
<bepop> 电脑开机出现checking nvram ... update failed ! not enough space in runtime area SMBIOS data will not be available.必须按F1才能继续，什么原因
<bepop> 已试过恢复bios出厂设置，无效
<kevin> bepop：好像是给的空间太小
<kevin> bepop：ram，好复杂
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] 1day
<bepop> kevin: 什么空间呢
<bepop> kevin: 以前都好的，突然有一天开机就这样了
<kevin> bepop：搜一下，蛮多的，似乎是内存或主板问题
<debianer> imadper: 在吗
<debianer> imadper: vi里面如何把内容复制过来 ?
<imadper> debianer: 我是用emacs的... vim还多少会一点点, vi不会....  你试试看 +"p 这三个按键的组合?
<adam8157> "+p
<kevin> debianer：/r file 读取整个文件的内容到光标
<debianer> imadper: 在emacs里面 如何复制过来 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] [ircbot] 你用QQ吗
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 你用快播吗
<imadper> debianer: 选中, 然后M-w就可以复制到剪贴板了
<debianer> imadper: 我准备把进视窗的错误log复制发给你,可以吗
<zodiac1111> debianer: 选中,这里单机鼠标中键试试
<bepop> kevin: 搜过了，大多都是没营养的让拔主板电池
<debianer> imadper: 你刚才发的是乱码
<debianer> imadper: 开始的不是乱码
<UbuntuTalk> Jiyin Yiyong 的昵称已更改为 jiyinyiyong。
<debianer> imadper: 我在终端下,在zhcon下用emacs
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 选中你的文本, 然后M-w就可以复制到剪贴板了
<imadper> debianer: 乱码我也不是很清楚... 没用过zhcon
<debianer> imadper: 现在 正常
<maivel> 请问编译apache的时候without了sqlite 不重新编译的话能开启对sqlite的支持么？
<debianer> imadper: emacs下选文体怎么选,log很长 !
<imadper> debianer: M-@
<imadper> debianer: 然后移动管表
<imadper> debianer: 光标
<imadper> adam8157: "+p? 这么奇怪的快捷键...
<debianer> imadper: 又是乱码了
<imadper> debianer: 在起始位置按alt+shift+2, 然后移动光标就行了
<adam8157> imadper: "选寄存器 +是系统剪贴板(*是中键选中哪个), p是粘贴
<debianer> imadper: 好,然后 我发到你私聊里吧
<adam8157> imadper: 当然,内部粘贴只要p, 中键选中也可以通过S-insert粘贴
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 选寄存器...
<imadper> debianer: 恩
<adam8157> imadper: 貌似一共三十几个寄存器, 所有英文字母, 外加"*+等等
<zhangjg> 在ubunt小默认的汉字输入法现在换成了sunping
<zhangjg> 这个输入法有什么特别的吗？
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji...
<adam8157> imadper: 颤抖吧
<zhangjg> sunping输入法如何使用双拼啊
<imadper> adam8157: .....
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋...
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 今天忙, 先不跟你贫了... 我们组的答辩悲剧了... 现在得网学校交申请... fuck...  cc hamo
<zhangjg> 有人知道吗？
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<freeflying> adam8157: 给我个ssh shell来做反向隧道啊
<debianer> imadper:  emacs居然不能打开/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔～～
<adam8157> freeflying: 恁就没有vps啥的? (我没有...
<zhpeng> imadper, 答辩。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: siao gun ne 你来啦
<zhpeng> imadper, 答辩就是靠忽悠能力啊亲
<debianer> imadper: 是不是不能自动识别?
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩～
<debianer> imadper: 我刚才用vi就打开它了!
<zhangjg> 问一下现在谁在维护ubuntu中pinyin的开发
<debianer> imadper: emacs下是不是要用root权限才能 打开?
<zhangjg> 输入法pinyin的开发是谁在维护有人知道吗？
<ifvwm> zhangjg: 看软件的描述和帮助去嘛
<zhangjg> ifvwm: OK
<debianer> 谁 知道在vi下怎么复制文字?
<zhangjg> debianer:  看你复制什么
<zhangjg> 一行还是制定的一段
<debianer> zhangjg: 就是文本啊
<kevin> debianer：为什么不用vim？
<zhangjg> 我知道是问题
<debianer> zhangjg: 要复制很多log里的所有行和段
<hamo> Mayaer: 马丫你来啦...早啊...
<debianer> kevin: vim还没来得及装吧
<byNcz> cat file >> file2
<zhangjg>  esc
<zhangjg> v
<debianer> 在emacs里怎么不能打开 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kevin> debianer：cat
<zhangjg> esc v
<Mayaer> hamo: 恩～
<zhangjg> esc v 然后选择你要复制的内容 然后是y
<zhangjg> 然后移动到你要粘贴的地方
<debianer> zhangjg: 选择是用鼠标还是键盘?
<zhangjg> vi 中用不了鼠标的啊
<debianer> zhangjg: 乱码 了
<kevin> debianer：一定要vi？。。。。
<debianer> kevin: 在emacs下不能打开/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<zhangjg> gedit 也是一个不错的编辑器啊
<debianer> kevin: emacs是不是 要root权限才行?
<debianer> zhangjg: 别乱扯了,我不能进X
<imadper> zhpeng: 我的同学去的. 我写代码, 他们答辩
<imadper> debianer: 啥? 等我看看记录
<imadper> debianer: 对, 要root才能能打开
<zhpeng> imadper, 太扯了不是自己写的代码完全没感觉啊。。。
<ifvwm> debianer: 看log，用啥破emacs。直接less嘛。
<hamo> imadper: 你怎么这么早就开始答辩了？
<debianer> imadper: 那我要在root下打开emacs吧
<ifvwm> imadper: 你不能毕业了？
<debianer> ifvwm: 啥less
<ifvwm> 。
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩...
<kevin> ifvwm:喷了，less
<imadper> ifvwm: 不是毕业, 是一门课程...
<imadper> hamo: 同上
<imadper> debianer: 恩
<imadper> kevin: 敢喷神? 打死!
<ifvwm> 敢乱喷？
<kevin> imadper:小弟错了
<ifvwm> 谁家的log，需要root的
<imadper> ifvwm: 我家的log真的需要。。。
<ifvwm> ç ´rh
 * hamo 顶神！
<zhangjg> vi 中只能在一个文件中复制内容的啊
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆很仇视rh嘛
<kevin> zhangjg:不是啊
<ifvwm> zhangjg: 剪贴板
<imadper> ifvwm: ~log cat messages.log    cat: messages.log: Permission denied
<imadper>  
<zhangjg> 如果你要复制到另外一个文件中，你需要在这个vi中在打开一个文件
<ifvwm> imadper: 赶快提bug。lol
<imadper> ifvwm: 我的可是archlinux。 难道你的发行版里面不需要吗？
<zhangjg> ifvwm: 剪切板？
<imadper> ifvwm: rh的也不能看, 我以为都不能看呢..
<ifvwm> -rw-r--r--
<imadper> ifvwm: ....
<ifvwm> ç ´rh
 * hamo 顶神！
<ifvwm> 哦。洗发水也破
<zhangjg> 只是在一个文件中复制内容用直接用yy一行一行复制也是可以打e
<maucat> 一到上班，IRC里人就很多。
<zhangjg> 只是要你有耐心了
<kevin> 你妹的rh的员工这么仇视rh的
<zhangjg> rh是什么公司啊？
<ifvwm> lol
<zhpeng> kevin, 那是有深刻原因的
<ifvwm> zhangjg: 绿帽子公司嘛
<zhangjg> 什么时候有了这个样一个简称啊？
<zhangjg> 简称害死人
<ifvwm> 这里都被rh的占领了。
<adam8157> hamo: 咳咳
<ifvwm> 蛤蟆，你危险了
 * hamo ...
<tenzu> 洗发水怎么破了?
<hamo> tenzu: 洗发水？
<ifvwm> momo tenzu
<zhangjg> redhat其实还是很不错的，很多服务器都是redhat的定制版本
<tenzu> hamo: 雅倩
<kevin> zhangjg：表示我们公司用centos
<ifvwm> centos ，应该 roylez 来吐
<imadper> kevin: 表示, 你刚才说的是哪位?
<kevin> imadper：所有
<zhangjg> kevin:  我知道不少的科研机构用的是redhat的定制版本
<imadper> kevin: 我有仇视rh吗?
<imadper> kevin: adam8157 有仇视rh吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [littig sillog] 吼吼
<zhangjg> 比如我待过的ihep
<imadper> debianer: 你的信息还没传完.... 目前还没有问题
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] rh的每一个依赖包都是自己下载 么
<kevin> imadper：吼吼，经常看到你们跟队的rh
<hamo> adam8157: 你仇视RH不？
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 源都没有
<adam8157> hamo: 总体来说, 不
<zhangjg> 问大家一个问题，如果你公司的老大设计了一个十分垃圾的接口，让你实现
<zhangjg> 你会怎么做？
<hamo> zhangjg: 一口盐汽水喷死他
<imadper> zhangjg: 直接跟他/她说, 这东西做出来只能扔了
<hamo> adam8157: 我除了贵司的HR制度以外都不仇视...
<hamo> adam8157: HR员工我也不仇视...
<kevin> rh恩仇录
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<adam8157> hamo: ... 电话都给你了, 你打没打啊
<zhangjg> 我本来也是这样说的，但是他觉的自己的设计十分的高明，这个实现已经做好了，但是现在问题很多
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Fcitx 有没有备份词库的好方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382600 用的五笔拼音，莫名其妙的.config 里的 wbx.mb就变成2.5M了，wbpy.mb 找不着 删除了想把Ubuntu One上的同步下来，结果是把 One里的也给删除了 n个自造词又得重新弄了 fcitx 里为什么没有词库导出/ …
<hamo> adam8157: 人家漫游的好呗...多不好意思...
<adam8157> hamo: 短信啊
<adam8157> hamo: 先充值100 然后打过去
<imadper> debianer: try this `sudo apt-get install fglrx`
<zhangjg> 因为接口设计的不好，就是我自己实现的，我都不能很好的使用这个接口，甚至我都不想多去看这个接口的代码
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] xmpptalk 是使用 XMPP 协议的群聊软件...
<ifvwm> hamo: 啥制度? 男女搭配制度？
<imadper> ifvwm: hamo就是因为想联系hr-intern, 又不敢. 所以纠结呢. 然后随便一吐嘈, 我们理解就好
<zhangjg> 有人研究过chrom的源码吗？
<zodiac1111> 你是说chromium吧
<hamo> imadper: 滚粗！
<kevin> chromium 与chrome有什么区别？
<adam8157> hamo: 怂
<zhangjg> 好吧我值得是chrominum
<zhangjg> 有人研究过吗？
<zodiac1111> chromium+google=chrome 个人理解
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LS+1
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 那么长谁去看。。
 * imadper 我又不小心说出实话了... 抱歉了, hamo哥~  :)
<zodiac1111> 子项目太多.
<zhangjg> 这不好说的
<zhangjg> 他的v8编译器不是被nodejs给用了吗
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] linux kernel谁去看。。
<zodiac1111> 从前.光从网上拉下来就花了不少时间
<zhangjg> 我想的可不可以直接用chrom的图形界面做定制的gui
<zhangjg> 当然了gui就用html来做
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹...你知道我说的是啥事吧...
<zhangjg> 这样界面基本上就不用写代码了
<adam8157> hamo: 所以赶紧打电话去啊
<zodiac1111> 官网的意思说编译他比编译内核的时间可能多的多.
<debianer> imadper: there is no fglrx in sources
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 说不好。。。内核精简了很快的
<zhangjg> zodiac1111: 编译chrom？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我上次就10分钟搞定
<zodiac1111> zhangjg: 我还不不想死 = =||
<debianer> imadper: no that
<zhangjg> chrom有那么大吗？
<imadper> debianer: catalyst?
<kevin> 是的，昨天gentoo的chromium编了8小时，还有一些失败的，不过最后还是进去了
<zhangjg> 我还真的没有编译过什么打的软件
<debianer> imadper: let me try
<imadper> debianer: 我没有debian, 不知道那个里面的驱动叫什么
<zhangjg> 编译过vim
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] qt-webkit坑爹
<zhangjg> 其他的都没有编译过
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 编译过wine，。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 太慢了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我内核就3429KB
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：什么压缩格式？
<zodiac1111> 反正我是真的放弃编译chromium了.还有交叉编译gcc.
<debianer> imadper: no that package!
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LZMA
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：我也一样啊
<debianer> imadper: are you beside computer?
<imadper> debianer: yes. but in my system, it named catalyst
<kevin> 求问 awk 列的增删改相差大不？
<pylaurent> linux下用什么画UML图..
<imadper> debianer: i also know that named fglrx in ubuntu.
<imadper> pylaurent: dia
<debianer> imadper: can you seach it for me ?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://blog.chinaunix.net/space.php?uid=20751396&do=blog&id=713276
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Linux下的uml工具_chinaunix0012-ChinaUnix博客
<imadper> debianer: one minute please
<debianer> imadper: ok
<imadper> debianer: package fglrx-driver in sid
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=636988829 角色扮演了。。。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 大家好，我是张指导，你们有什么不懂的可以问我_中国男篮吧_百度贴吧
<debianer> imadper: ok,let me try!
<imadper> debianer: GL
<ifvwm> pylaurent: latex inkscape 也可以。画得好看些。
<debianer> imadper: thx
<pityonline> 有没有招小弟的，替我想着点儿啊
<ifvwm> hamo: 你被 imadper 说中了？
<imadper> ifvwm: 必须的...
<ifvwm> 这要支持蛤蟆。人生第一大事。赶紧上。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 咱们论坛的表情是原创？
<pityonline> 论坛的表情是淘宝的吧？
 * hamo ...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 差不多
<pityonline> 谁说是原创的？
<imadper> huntxu: 早, 糊涂徐叔!
<huntxu> imadper: 刚睡醒...
<huntxu> imadper: 周末上systemd了 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] systemd好啊
<hamo> huntxu: 把谁上了？
<kevin> huntxu：这都午饭时间了
<adam8157> huntxu: arch + systemd?
<huntxu> adam8157: bingo
<huntxu> adam8157: 没传说中变快 >.<
<imadper> huntxu: 哈哈~ systemd不是给基佬用的吗?
<MeaCulpa> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 原来 10s，现在还是10s，见桌面能开xterm
<adam8157> huntxu: huh? arch支持这个? rc.conf还能用?
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] rc.conf兼容的
<MeaCulpa> 每天没事重启linux N遍的，搞不定休眠的基？
<huntxu> adam8157: rc.conf可以扔掉
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不过我给扔了。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 每天起一次关一次
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 那速度无所谓了
<adam8157> huntxu: 那还是arch么...
<adam8157> huntxu: 看来你买了ssd了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不过最近arch升级把配置按systemd分拆了，所以就顺手
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我只要我的电脑在我回家，拉屎，洗澡，娱乐之后起来即可
<huntxu> adam8157: 没买...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 用arch, 都是勇士
<adam8157> huntxu: 那咋10秒
<huntxu> adam8157: systemd本身的加载比较耗时
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你的娱乐，太短时间了。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 没办法
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 以前用arch时装了systemd
<huntxu> adam8157: 本来就10s，啥模块都没
<adam8157> huntxu: gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: 不过现在关机是秒关，闪一下就没了，lol
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。。
<debianer> imadper: when I install,it say that fglrx-driver won't surport my video card,I should install Xserver-xorg-video-radeom
<ifvwm> 啥模块都没。还用systemd
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 关机啊，爽啊。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 秒关。。。够娱乐
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是开了cgroups之后内核变大，还有点点卡顿感 = =
<debianer> imadper: but I did not found that packege
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我GENTOO试试
<huntxu> adam8157: 估计得研究下怎么配置cgroups
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我一直开cgroups。。。没什么卡顿
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个没啥配置的...
<debianer> imadper: what shall I do?
<huntxu> adam8157: 不排除心理作用
<huntxu> ad
<huntxu> adam8157: 我还把systemd本来应该有的swap.target, cryptsetup.target和remote-fs.target删了 = =
<imadper> debianer: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<huntxu> adam8157: 发现直接 link/unlink 的配置方式也不错
<debianer> imadper: atiget  ?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不知道配置失败会不会把现有系统玩挂
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-186
<ifvwm> huntxu: 啥模块都没加载，装一个systemd当马甲。你以为我们不认识你啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 。。。。。
<huntxu> ifvwm: 要启动百八十个服务才能看到systemd的效果
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ....
<ifvwm> 赵本山说的。小样。。。。
<huntxu> 听说神子一餐饭1k3...
<ifvwm> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。
<imadper> 灰太狼说的. 小羊
<ifvwm> 这你又看到了。
<huntxu> 依稀有富二代的身影
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我试试186
<huntxu> 我只是不回帖了，每天还是上的
<debianer> imadper: no that packeg
<imadper> debianer: 我在debian的网站上查的呀...
<debianer> imadper: xserver-xorg-video-atiget  and  Xserver-org-video-atiget  all not found
<ifvwm> imadper: 你真勤劳。自己没系统，还web找。
<debianer> ifvwm: I can not enter X
<imadper> ifvwm: debianer 是我的生意伙伴..
<ifvwm> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<debianer> imadper: thx
<ifvwm> o
<debianer> ifvwm: is that right?  let me try
<imadper> debianer: xserver-xorg-video-ati   没有后面的git
<debianer> imadper: ok
<ifvwm> gaoji partne
<ifvwm> gaoji partner
<UbuntuTalk> [April-s] 1天
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：1天什么，你玩游戏吗？时间跟我们不一样
<debianer> imadper: how to remove fglrx-driver purely?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] systemd非得让我卸载udev。。。
<debianer> imles: it say I must pure remove it
<debianer> imadper: not only remove
<debianer> imadper: must pure remove,but I don't know the command
<kevin> UbuntuTalk：那就卸呗，大不了再装
<debianer> imadper: are you here?
<debianer> do you know how to pure remove a package?
<debianer> go lunch\
<kevin> 12:00
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 先安装ubuntu再安装win7的后果？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382606 硬盘经历几次折腾分区变得很奇怪，于是打算重装系统重建分区表(用ubuntu安装时带的那个工具)，以前都是先win7后ubuntu，这次打算反过来，结果ubuntu正常安装完，安装win7的时候能找到ubuntu …
<ofan> 人人非会员怎么上传音乐？
<chgtg_> 现在的mutt里的gmail的imap不能用吗？怎么总是显示无法连接？
<caleb-> chgtg: 去 gmail 检查下设置？
<chgtg> caleb-: gmail的imap已经开了
<chgtg> 好久不用了
<chgtg> :(
<caleb-> chgtg: 被墙了？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么在终端中删除文件夹及子目录和一下所有文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382607 我已经把终端添加到右键了，右键选择某个文件夹并在终端打开之后，怎么删除当前文件夹及子目录下所以文件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jc2012 — 2012-07-30 12:16
<chgtg> caleb-: 能ping通。改hosts后，也能ping通
<chgtg> caleb-: 和本地的mailbox有关系吗？
<chgtg> 曾经touch /var/mail/xxx && chmod 777 /var/mail/xxx
<\rs> chgtg: 我已经没法用msmtp的smtp auth over ssl了
<debianer> ofan: deiban下如何彻底删除一个包?
<debianer> 谁知道吗
<debianer> 如何 纯净的删除一个包?
<chgtg> \rs: 我得先解决收 &_&
<debianer> chgtg: debian如何彻底删除一个包?
<chgtg> debianer: apt-get remove xxx
<chgtg> apt-get purge xxx
<debianer> chgtg: 谢谢
<chgtg> 谨慎使用之
<\rs> chgtg: 用 cron job getmail 或者 offlineimap quick sync 收吧，mutt 的 imap 很慢
<chgtg> \rs: 好吧
<debianer> imadper: 还在不
<imadper> debianer: 刚回来
<imadper> debianer: 好了?
<debianer> imadper: xserver-xorg-video-ati是早就安装好了的
<krfantasy> 新买了台本本，安装了debian 6.0.5，结果开机时一直出现 pnp 00:0b can't evaluate _crs：8 ，是ACPI的问题吗？
<debianer> imadper: 目前 是最新版本
<imadper> debianer: 呃... 那我就不是很清楚了... 我之前的笔记本是ati的显卡, 但是装上去fglrx就好了...
<debianer> imadper: 是否试试
<debianer> imadper: 是否 把fglrx装好试试
<debianer> imadper: 不管它提醒了
<imadper> debianer: 试试呗, 反正也不知道别的方法了
<debianer> imadper: 装了fglrx是否 要把ati卸掉?
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 卸载掉
<UbuntuTalk> Pan SZ 的昵称已更改为 pansz。
<hamo> roylez: ping
<UbuntuTalk> [pansz] 这个群不错。。。
<hamo> adam8157:  http://www.56.com/u87/v_NzAzMTI1MTY.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 人马情未了 -搞笑视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<adam8157> hamo: 收藏ed
<palomino|working> ....... , hamo
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马...忘了你啦...这个适合你
<hamo> palomino|working: http://www.56.com/u87/v_NzAzMTI1MTY.html
<debianer> imadper: hi
<debianer> imadper: now ,I can start x now
<imadper> debianer: hi~
<debianer> imadper: but there is nothing on desktop!
<adam8157> imadper: 这两天有人给你打奇怪的电话么?
<imadper> debianer: you should start `gdm`
<imadper> adam8157: 没有... 什么事情?
<debianer> imadper: how to start gdm?
<imadper> adam8157: 奇怪的电话?
<imadper> debianer: quit x. then sudo gdm
<debianer> imadper: I only can see english now
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 那就没事儿了. 比如打给你问你是不是谁的同事 朋友之类
<debianer> imadper: ok
<imadper> adam8157: 还没有. 昨天12点多有个电话, 但是我当时睡了. 给你提供那个号码吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 不用了
<imadper> adam8157: ok, 有问题的话直接跟我说就行~   :)
<adam8157> imadper: 和我无关, 别害怕...
<imadper> adam8157: 咩事? 方便说吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 不方便..
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<imadper> adam8157: 那就说跟我有关吗?~
<ibodi> php::floor(149.95*100)==14994 不想用 round() 有什么办法吗？是否php floor 有 bug ?
<adam8157> imadper: 和你无关 呵呵
<imadper> adam8157: 那就随意了~
<imadper> <adam8157> imadper: 这两天有人给你打奇怪的电话么?   拍鬼片吗?!
<hamo> adam8157: 坏事做多了最近..
<imadper> adam8157: ps. 其实我不知道你的全名, 要是有人问我是不是你同事, 我很可能说不是...
<adam8157> imadper: 和我无关啊亲
<imadper> debianer: 好了没?
<debianer> imadper: 终于好了
<imadper> adam8157: 和你我都无关系?
<imadper> debianer: 恭喜   :)
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯嗯 别想了, 过几天你会知道的(可能会)
<debianer> imadper: 但是还有个错误，登录进来提示gdm3不能完全使用，采用了备用模式
<debianer> imadper: 真的万分感谢你了
<imadper> adam8157: .... 越来越像悬疑片了
<imadper> debianer: 不用客气. 备用模式? 为啥?
<imadper> ifvwm: 神, 看万能钥匙没有?
<debianer> imadper: 说是gdm3不能正常使用
<imadper> debianer: 没遇到过... 把报错信息网上搜索一下?
<namoamitabuddha> 就是 fallback mode
<debianer> imadper: 好的，我试试
<debianer>  imadper: 似乎这里有同样的情况，但没有说解决方法 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread381242.html
<kk> debianer ⇪ ti: sid升级后成gnome3了，但进不去
<jusss> ifvwm: 问个问题，我把system.fvwm2rc改成.fvwm2rc放到~/.fvwm/下，然后进入fvwm怎么鼠标还是不能用？
<imadper> debianer: 不知道... 那个页面里面说, 重装一下xorg?
<mraandtux> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=382608
<kk> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 装了N卡驱动后，Firefox和部分软件占用CPU达200% - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<debianer> imadper: 终于好了，用新版本了！！！
<jusss> imadper: 你用过fvwm吗
<debianer> imadper: 刚才还真的就是重装xorg就可以了
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 在E17中使用conky所遇到的背景问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382615 在E17中，composite会造成fcitx的一个问题，即连续输入单词时，第二次不显示输入条，因此我关闭了composite。 现在配置conky，遇到了一个问题，配置好的conky背景不是透明的，必须打开composite才能让背 …
<imadper> jusss: 没, 不折腾, 就用stumpwm
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 恭喜~~   :)
<jusss> ifvwm: fvwm1的配置文件也是.fvwm2rc吗
<maplebeats> test123
<maplebeats> 别和神学
<mao> 一个硬盘是sata接口，主板是pci总线，硬盘接到总线上是通过adapter吗？
<knownbad> Vis south bridge.
<mao> 南桥？
<knownbad> 是
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/南桥
<kk> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez> adam8157: 阿蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 蠢蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 笨蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam8157: 鸭蛋
<debianer> imadper: 升级后，chomium不能设置代理了！
<mao> knownbad: pc server也是这个架构吗
<pityonline> roylez: adam8157 我想起那个玉皇大帝的妹妹被人睡了的笑话了……
<imadper> debianer: so, use firefox~   :) 我一直不喜欢chrome...
<roylez> pityonline: 被猴子揍了？
<jusss> maplebeats: fvwm1的配置文件是啥？
<knownbad> mao: 看厂商设计。
<maplebeats> jusss: 我怎么知道。。。
<pityonline> roylez: 玉帝和如来争执谁为天界大佬。玉帝：我三才主宰总执天道！如来：你被猴子打过。 玉帝：我苦历17500劫！ 如来：你被猴子打过。玉帝：咱能不提猴子吗？ 如来：你妹被凡人睡了。 玉帝：… 如来：你女儿被凡人睡了。 玉帝：…如来：对了，你外甥女也被凡人睡了。玉帝：操！送你上西天！
<jusss> maplebeats: 给个fvwm1的配置文件吧，我的ubuntu上自带着个fvwm1,
<maplebeats> jusss: 我只能给个awesome的配置文件。。。。
<debianer> 还在吗
<mao> knownbad: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Motherboard_diagram.jpg
<jusss> roylez: 主席，help, fvwm1的配置文件给个吧
<roylez> jusss: 没有
<roylez> jusss: ee那变态才用这个 ifvwm
<mao> knownbad: 我本想了解pcie和sata是什么关系，看来应该是平等的关系了
<jusss> adam8157: 阿当，你有吗？fvwm1的配置文件
<adam8157> jusss: 木有, "ee那变态才用这个 ifvwm"
<jusss> 。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 啥啊? 我刚忙呢...
<kevinyings> jusss:同求
<zodiac1111> "领导来了你们除了打扫卫生还会干啥!"
<imadper> debianer: 跟我说呢?~
<pityonline> adam8157: 你老忙，哈哈
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐最近春风得意啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 除了吐槽的时候
<debianer> imadper: 你刚才哪里去了哦
<pityonline> adam8157: 是闲得
<debianer> imadper: tor又出这个错误了 Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly.
<kevinyings> 求方法快速迁移虚拟机，该虚拟机只能ssh登录和通过网络接触。
<imadper> debianer: 等我看看
<imadper> debianer: 这个没有问题吧?
<jusss> ifvwm: 给个fvwm1的配置文件吧
<adam8157> pityonline: ps, 大家都是凡人, 不要对别人过于苛求哦, 价值观完全正确的人不好找, 更别说事后 一下子 就能认识到的了
<debianer> imadper: 我有这个问题，启动不了哦
<imles> kevinyings: tar cJ 了再 tar xJ
<debianer> imadper: tor启动不了
<imadper> debianer: 这么麻烦... 等我查查去`
<imles> 是 kevinyings，看错人了。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 我只是特反感这种传播犯贱思想的家伙
<kevinyings> imles：cpu型号不一样呢？
<imles> kevinyings: 二进制兼容不？
<kevinyings> imles：兼容
<imles> kevinyings: 是通用内核不？
<kevinyings> imles：是
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何把桌面上左边那一列给去掉 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382619 还是比较习惯10。04那样的系统菜单形式的，现在12。04这种左边一列图标感觉很臃肿，怎么去掉呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zerayin — 2012-07-30 13:41
<imles> kevinyings: 那就没问题
<imadper> debianer: http://www.noobrescue.com/blog/vidalia-detected-that-the-tor-software-exited-unexpectedly
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Vidalia detected that the tor software exited unexpectedly | Noob Rescue
<jusss> caleb-: 给个fvwm1配置文件
<adam8157> pityonline: 里面很多人也不是就是二, 也不是就是没心没肺, 只不过有时没认识到而已.   世界如此美好, 请勿暴躁啊亲
<jusss> gebjgd: 。
 * imadper 私以为, fvwm这种东西, 如果自己不会配置, 就别折腾了, 找个简单点儿的多好... 
<imadper> 对不对, ifvwm
<pityonline> adam8157: 看来是我要求太高了
<jusss> imadper: 因为是系统自带的，而且现在没网，so只能。。。
<cfy> imadper: dui
<cfy> imadper: sawfish简单多了
<imadper> cfy: 你用那东西?
<imadper> cfy: 我觉得stump也挺简单的...
<cfy> imadper: 用过。。。完全用不来。。
 * adam8157 作业写完了...
<imadper> cfy: 我现在再用stump, 挺好的.
<cfy> imadper: 哦。没听说过。。。
<kevinyings> cfy：fvwm不是有个初始化脚本？
<cfy> imadper: rh还有作业的？
<imadper> cfy: 我自己的做题
<adam8157> cfy: 我口语课的作用, 准备一个topic
<imadper> cfy: 作业
<imadper> cfy: 哦, adam他说的是自己的作业..
<cfy> kevinyings: 不知道这个,反正我sawfish用得挺好
<mao> 维基百科把pci归为扩展插槽，把sata归为外部接口，扩展插槽和外部接口有什么区别吗
<cfy> imadper: adam8157: 如果你要在c里用heap,怎么办？自己写个？
<kevinyings> imadper：我要作业开源
<adam8157> cfy: 啊? malloc?
<cfy> adam8157: heap数据结构
<imadper> cfy: 没理解... adam8157 你理解了么?
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 这回理解了
<cfy> 好。。
<adam8157> cfy: 找个现成的库吧 例如glib
<imadper> cfy: 其实我一直没用过heap... 这东西实际有用吗? 随便找个二叉堆的代码应该不难吧?
<imadper> adam8157: 去茶水间了吗? 说今天有糖果? 我去看看去, 你要不要?
<imadper> adam8157: 帮你拿两块儿?
<adam8157> imadper: 不要... 吃糖不好
<imadper> ...
<imadper> adam8157: 被骗了, 什么都没有..
<kevinyings> imadper：乐了
<adam8157> imadper: 乐了
<imadper> adam8157: ..........
<hamo> imadper: 乐了
<imadper> hamo: 还是有糖的. 往咖啡里放的那种. 还有冰糖...
<hamo> imadper: 一点小糖就满足了...
<imadper> hamo: 难道我要跟你似的, 要霸上hr-interner才满足?
<kevinyings> imadper：我们只有水，冰水，糖得自备，还是rh好啊
<adam8157> kevinyings: 有咖啡机和牛奶
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹！
<imadper> hamo: 还不敢打电话...
<adam8157> hamo: huh?
<hamo> imadper: 小盆宇，你不了解情况得...
<adam8157> hamo: 还不敢打电话?
<imadper> adam8157: 估计那个是 hamo 的小号
<hamo> adam8157: 踢我...
<adam8157> hamo: 我啥时候踢你了
<hamo> adam8157: 看你表现了啊...
<roylez> hamo: 你又被人踩了？
<hamo> roylez: 细啊席...
<adam8157> hamo: 和我有啥挂系 你赶紧的
<hamo> adam8157: aha?
<roylez> hamo: 谁叫你长得丑，活该
<adam8157> hamo: 你的上一个目标已经被抢了, 这个还不赶紧?
<adam8157> roylez: 瞎说什么实话
<adam8157> roylez: 影响孩子心理健康发育
<pityonline> 我靠，联通客服居然不统一口径
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？sarah被谁抢了？
<adam8157> pityonline: 有的嘴大 有的嘴小?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<maplebeats> 联通网你们多少钱
<adam8157> imadper: zhpeng 快看 hamo承认了
<pityonline> adam8157: 不是，有的嘴是自动的，有的嘴是手动的
<hamo> pityonline: 你如何知道哪个嘴大哪个嘴小的？
<pityonline> hamo: 参照我回复 adam8157 的话
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗..
<zhpeng> adam8157, 劳资今天要忙死了
 * adam8157 "14:00 <@adam8157> hamo: 你的上一个目标已经被抢了, 这个还不赶紧?"  "14:00 < hamo> adam8157: 啥？sarah被谁抢了？"
<royIez> roylez: hi...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你老这么说
<adam8157> roylez: "14:00 <@adam8157> hamo: 你的上一个目标已经被抢了, 这个还不赶紧?"  "14:00 < hamo> adam8157: 啥？sarah被谁抢了？"
<imadper> adam8157: 可怜的 hamo...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 劳资今天要写月志，干活儿，帮忙，还要买刀
<hamo> zhpeng: 刀...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 买刀?
<kevinyings> zhpeng：干嘛？
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 恩，手工刀
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo 把玩，你们这等凡夫俗子不懂
<cfy> adam8157: imadper: 看上去。。。木有heap...glib
<roylez> hamo: 哪个sarah？
<imadper> cfy: 手写? 就是个二叉树差不多的东西...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 自宫用的?
<hamo> zhpeng: 懂，只是 adam8157 把玩的是他身上的某个，你玩的是人造的某个嘛...
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 还是太年轻啊你
<hamo> roylez: 别听 adam8157 胡说..
<cfy> imadper: 重复发明轮子啊。。
<adam8157> hamo: 一点反侦察的经验都没有
<pityonline> 去年办了一话费返回的业务，在承诺套餐不更改的情况下一次交 120 元，每月返还 30 元，一年后要到期了，一客服给我打电话说要不要续，不续的话合约自动终止，刚才又有一客服给我打电话，问要不要续，不续的话去营业厅办一下终止合约，不办可能会因欠费停机销号。这不一嘴是自动，一嘴是手动吗？
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo http://www.lqbj.com/product-1444.html
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 天之丛云 日本刀 武士刀 东洋刀 专卖
<zhpeng> kk is a bot?
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 是
<hamo> zhpeng: 壕
<kk> zhpeng, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我还在想我的联通网续费问题。。。
<zodiac1111> pityonline:  电话录音.
<zhpeng> kk 不要我一问，她就脱光了给我看源码行不行，太主动了这
<pityonline> zodiac1111: 上个电话是半月前，这个电话是刚才，我哪有预感接哪个电话时需要录音啊
<\rs> imadper: 找个好的 heap 代码还是挺难的
<kk> zhpeng, 你会不会做呢？  ㍦ 
<maplebeats> kk is sb
 * hamo ^_^
<imadper> \rs: 我都没用过heap... 囧rz...
<zodiac1111> pityonline: 嘿嘿,像我这种固执/变态的人.自动电话录音 嘎嘎
<hamo> kk 小K你太聪明了..
<UbuntuTalk> wxb italks 的昵称已更改为 italks。
<pityonline> zodiac1111: ……
<adam8157> hamo: 小k的对话笑死了
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...太聪明了...
<jusss> pityonline: man时按shift+f会怎样
<pityonline> jusss: 你试试不就知道了？
<imadper> adam8157: kk一句话问中要害了...
<zodiac1111> 机器人逆袭
 * hamo 求逆袭啊！
<jusss> pityonline: 试了，出来waiting for interrupt abort
<pityonline> jusss: 挂了
<zhpeng> kk, 。。。。
<kevinyings> kk：当年我问过同样的问题？
<UbuntuTalk> [italks] 有人把ubuntu直接装在u盘里吗
<zhpeng> adam8157, hamo http://www.lqbj.com/product-773.html http://www.lqbj.com/product-1444.html 哪个好看。。。
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 信光烧刃武士刀 - 中档刀 龙泉市峻峰刀剑有限公司--中国刀剑精品网 Lqbj.Com
<pityonline> jusss: man 进程好像挂了
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 你们谁有.fvwmrc
<kevinyings> zhpeng：太短了
<hamo> pityonline: 按C-c
<kevinyings> jusss：同求
<jusss> pityonline: 哦，你有,fvwmrc吗
<pityonline> hamo: 嗯
<pityonline> jusss: 没有
<hamo> zhpeng: 第一个不错
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 这是打刀。。。没考虑买太刀。。。
<zhpeng> hamo, 你是说信光？
<hamo> zhpeng: .
<kevinyings> zhpeng：yum 。。。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: curl用得如何
<zodiac1111> [italks] 当年需要少于4g大小的时候安装过.比较慢.
<hamo> zhpeng: 第二个那个红色太骚包了...
<zodiac1111> [italks] 后台u盘太小就装不下了.
<kevinyings> hamo：同觉得
<debianer> 各位老大大，我的chrome过去是设置了代理的，现在升级后不能取消代理了！！！急死了
<hamo> debianer: 删了配置文件就行了
<debianer> hamo: 谢谢
<debianer> hamo: chrome怎么做的这么缺德了？
<hamo> debianer: 这个...也许是QA没做好吧...也许是配置文件格式改了...
<debianer> hamo: 配置文件在哪？
<zhpeng> hamo, kevinyings, adam8157 我觉得那个名字比较骚包，天之从云
<hamo> debianer: 家目录下.config/chromium
<roylez> zhpeng: 你的freeflying呢？
<pityonline> 谁要实习的小弟呀，我想搞软件了……％
<freeflying> roylez: zhpeng 不是我
<debianer> hamo: 删除后仍然不能上网
 * hamo 又有新基情？
<roylez> freeflying: ...
<zhpeng> roylez, ...
<roylez> freeflying: 那你还不灭了他
<hamo> debianer: 要重启chromium
 * adam8157 afk
<hamo> roylez: BUG席...
<debianer> hamo: 仍然不行的，我用了127.0.0.1  8118做代理
<debianer> hamo: 现在居然不行了
<hamo> debianer: 你看下现在的配置代理是什么...
<debianer> hamo: 现在看不到了
<debianer> hamo: 现在提示要到终端下用命令修改
<hamo> debianer: 你啥版本？
<debianer> hamo: 终端下用命令才能修改代理
<debianer> > debianer: 你看下现在的配置代理是什么...
<debianer> ERC> 版本 20.0.1132.57 Debian wheezy/sid (145807)
<debianer> hamo: 现在的配置代理怎么看？根本看不到了
<debianer> hamo: 代理设置界面这样显示  在受支持的桌面环境中运行Chromium时，会使用系统代理设置。但如果无法使用，则可能是因为您的系统不受支持，或者启动您的系统配置时出了问题。
<debianer>  
<debianer> 不过，您仍可通过命令行进行配置。有关标记和环境变量的更多信息，请参见 man chromium。
<hamo> debianer: 我也是这版本啊...settings下面的show advanced settings
<debianer> hamo: 我抓图给你看
<debianer> hamo: 点击代理设置，就出现chrome://linux-proxy-config/  这个界面，是个帮助界面
<debianer> hamo: 在受支持的桌面环境中运行Chromium时，会使用系统代理设置。但如果无法使用，则可能是因为您的系统不受支持，或者启动您的系统配置时出了问题。不过，您仍可通过命令行进行配置。有关标记和环境变量的更多信息，请参见 man chromium。
<hamo> debianer: 在linux下，chromium是用系统全局的代理设置的
<debianer> hamo: 以前都是正常的
<hamo> debianer: 你看看你全局的代理设置
<debianer> hamo: 我升级之前是给chrome单独设置好代理的，现在不能修改了。其他浏览器都没问题，只有chrome不行
<hamo> debianer: 试试Proxy Switchy!这个插件
<debianer> hamo: 没办法联网，也就没办法装插件了阿
 * imadper firefox
<hamo> debianer: 不了解了...
<hamo> debianer: 从来没单独给chromium设置过代理..
<debianer> hamo: 原来老版本是可以单独设代理阿
<debianer> hamo: chrome的配置文件是不是另外有一个？
<kevinyings> 要个插件的吧
<debianer> kevinyings: 以前不要插件的
<imadper> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/aoc-aoc-i2352ve-wide-viewing-angle-liquid-crystal-display-23-inches-899-yuan-leds-ips.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y AOC 冠捷 I2352Ve 广视角液晶显示器（23英寸、LED、IPS）　899元包邮» 什么值得买
<\rs> imadper: panic后原来alt+sysrq+b还有效
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 没效
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: curl
<MeaCulpa> debianer: chrome代理无能，自己写pac吧
 * MeaCulpa 一切webkit引擎浏览器代理都无能
 * MeaCulpa man chromium 可以看到--http-proxy参数，实测从未被实现...
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 我把tor代理打开，chrome就能上网了
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 以前设置成127.0.0.1  8118的，现在新版本不能修改代理，所以没办法
<ifvwm> 那sb软件，就是按windows习惯写的。连系统全局代理设置都不认？笑死。
<debianer> imadper: 用proxy swichy可以解决问题
<imadper> debianer: 恩, 我不是很清楚chrome的东西
<imadper> \rs: 你怎么也panic了?
<imadper> \rs: 遇到内核的bug报告给我~ 我交差~   嘿嘿~   :)
<UbuntuTalk> 黄敬川 的昵称已更改为 David。
<imadper> 来这里都用真名... 不用这么夸张...
<imadper> i
<UbuntuTalk> [David] 没打算用真名。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] zsh如何像bash那样提示安装软件?
<imadper> 用oh-my-zsh而不是zsh
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 又区别么?
 * imadper 能别用中文名吗...
<imadper> 用了就知道有没有区别了
<imadper> 其实oh-my-zsh也是zsh...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 软件源中没有
<imadper> ... 谁说所有东西都能在软件源里面下载了... 何况ubuntu那小小的源...
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 好热闹
<huntxu> imadper: 你這是打算說貴帽源占用的空間最大麽 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 软加源中的zsh够用了,只是不能像bash那样提示安装软件
<\rs> imadper: eth0 的rj45口没插网线，dhcpcd eth0莫名其妙panic……不过好在alt+sysrq+b还有效
<imadper> huntxu: 我本来想说arch的... aur之后源一下子多了...
<huntxu> imadper: 那顯然不算
<imadper> \rs: 这就是你的不对了, 明明没有插网线, 何苦要dhcpcd他呢?
<imadper> huntxu: ... 那哪个大?
<\rs> imadper: 没有考虑到到没插网线……r8169的，之后就试不出来没插网线的panic了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 如何让zsh像bash那样提示软件呀,就这样.
<UbuntuTalk> aaa@aaa-System-Product-Name:~$ aa
<UbuntuTalk> 程序“aa”尚未安装。  您可以使用以下命令安装：
<UbuntuTalk> sudo apt-get install astronomical-almanac
<imadper> \rs: ... 恩, 好吧... 我一会儿试试, 估计不会出问题, 我以前试过没插网线就dhcpcd, 反正我的网卡不会... 不知道我的我哪个卡是啥的...
<imadper> \rs: 是8168b....
<\rs> imadper: 我的台式机每天开机前几次必然卡死(鼠标键盘全无反应，包括magic sysrq），要么是执行 init scripts 时，要么是刚进图形界面还没做什么事时；这可能是什么原因?
<\rs> imadper: 两个星期来日日如此
<kevinyings> \rs:既然卡死，怎么启动
<\rs> kevinyings: 按电源重启，如是若干次，最终就成功启动了
<\rs> 刚才ultrabook xorg的hid usb mouse和keyboard全无效，升级了下内核重启居然就好了
<imadper> \rs: 我的频率比你低....
<imadper> \rs: 我也会遇到. 光标能动, 按什么都没反应.
<imadper> \rs: 键盘都无效了. 你怎么升级的内核?
<debianer> imadper: 我准备放弃了我用了几年的chrome，仅仅因为无法设置代理服务器
<imadper> debianer: firefox才是康庄大道
<\rs> imadper: 原来碰到这个问题一般是把 xf86-input-evdev xf86-input-synaptics xorg-server udev(现在是systemd) 按任意顺序依次重装一遍，现在发现原来 kernel 也算一个因素
<imadper> \rs: 你的是鼠标都不能动了?
<debianer> imadper:  firefox的字体没有chrome好看
<imadper> \rs: 还是光标能动, 但是点什么都没效果?
<kevinyings> \rs ：是啊，还有内核的kms
<debianer> imadper: 汉字很难看
<imadper> debianer: 自己换自体?
<imadper> debianer: 字体
<\rs> kevinyings: kms怎么了？
<kevinyings> \rs :内核设置时对某个选项有冲突
<\rs> imadper: 我的 xmonad 有个问题，还没有出现过窗口时是不会出现指针的。所以无法判断指针是否能用……
<\rs> kevinyings: 怎么可能……前几天还行的，今天什么都没动就这样了，重编译也什么都没动
<imadper> \rs: 好怪, 一定要现有窗口?
<debianer> imadper: 完全按照chrome设置，firefox仍然很难看
<imadper> debianer: 呵呵, 凑合吧~ 我用点阵正黑, 不怎么好看, 不过说得过去~
<debianer> imadper: chrome为什么好看很多
<imadper> debianer: 字体渲染的好? 不清楚, 没用过chrome. 你的chrome里面什么字体?
<debianer> imadper: chrome里全部设置了英文字体，但是汉字特别优美
<debianer> imadper: 默认就是
<debianer> 我发给你看
<jusss> ifvwm: 在没
<kevinyings> ifvwm: 同求
<kevinyings> jusss：可以先用fvwm95脚本弄一个出来，再改吗
<jusss> kevinyings: 嗯
<debianer> imadper: 这是chrome的设置 http://imagebin.org/222571
<jusss> kevinyings: 我不会写配置文件于是就把system.fvwmrc改成.fvwmrc放~/下，鼠标和键盘还是不能用，
<hamo> debianer: 右上角的W是啥？
<mao> 能不能不登录机器而向机器发送命令？
<kevinyings> mao
<kevinyings> mao :ssh
<jusss> kevinyings: 不求华丽，先给一个能用的配置文件吧
<kevinyings> mao:总要个认证吧
<kevinyings> jusss：搜fvwm官网
<jusss> kevinyings: 官网上貌似都是fvwm2,不是fvwm1
<ifvwm> jusss: 啥
<mao> kevinyings: 我也刚刚先到了ssh,man一下果然有，看到了，：）
<jusss> ifvwm: .fvwmrc
<kevinyings> ifvwm：求.fvwmrc
<ifvwm> 这自己写就是嘛。
<jusss> ifvwm: 进fvwm1里面鼠标没反应
<ifvwm> 每个人都习惯不同的啊。
<ifvwm> fvwm1干嘛。都没人维护
<jusss> ifvwm: 关键是现在鼠标都不能用。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu自带的
<ifvwm> 用最后的版本吧。
<ifvwm> 自带也是2啊
<jusss> ifvwm: 没网。。。
<ifvwm> 2.5
<debianer> hamo: 是wula阿，云同步软件，p2p的，不受防火墙限制
<ifvwm> 没网络。用啥lin嘛。
<jusss> ifvwm: 自带fvwm1,没网，没法下fvwm2
<ifvwm> 啥版本自带1哦。
<ifvwm> 版本号： 1:2.5.30.ds-1
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu 10.10
<ifvwm> 没见过自带1的。只是源里面有1，缺省是2.5
<kevinyings> jusss：ubuntu自带fvwm ，瞎了
<kevinyings> 你是2.5.30吧
<jusss> kevinyings: 真的是自带的，我都不知道wm是啥，我怎么下它
<ifvwm> 你混淆了自带的概念吧
<qinglingquan> fvwm配置自己网上找个吧，别人给你你也得改。
<jusss> ifvwm: 我买本的时候，里面装的就是ubuntu 10.10
<kevinyings> jusss：什么牌子，dell
<ifvwm> jusss: 你被js忽悠了？别人玩过的系统吧。
<ifvwm> ub才不会安装fvwm
<imadper> debianer: 显然, 这些都是英文字体... 你的firefox可以在字体选项那里选高级, 选中文, 然后选合适的中文字体的
<tenzu> 神又灌水
<jusss> ifvwm: 第一次进让我配置初始账户，不是别人玩过的吧
<ifvwm> tenzu: 你又夭折了一次？lol
<imadper> jusss: 自带fvwm...
<jusss> kevinyings: asus
<imadper> ifvwm: 看万能钥匙没?
 * hamo 神水
<ifvwm> jusss: 现象看来，就是小白玩过的。
<ifvwm> imadper: 看了。没意思
<imadper> .....
 * adam8157 #nowplaying AC/DC - Live (Disc 2) - Whole Lotta Rosie
<tenzu> ifvwm: 肿么可能刚装好就挂
<ifvwm> 是说挂了后，才重装
<kevinyings> 水神
<jusss> ifvwm: 接下来我该怎么做
<kevinyings> jusss：你的fvwm绝对是2的
<ifvwm> jusss: 你去package.debian 或者packages.ubuntu。自己下载包。自己安装吧。
<kt> 大家好哦
<kt> 我进来了，不错
<cfy> imadper: 万能钥匙？
<cfy> imadper: 那部电影？
<kk> kt, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 嗯。就是井，横竖都是2.
<jusss> kevinyings: 怎么看版本号
<kt> @kk 如何私聊
<kt> 比如，我要问你问题，如何提醒你
<kt> 我使用的是irssi纯命令行
<ifvwm> kt: 去#gaoji 房间
<jusss> ifvwm: 进fvwm1后，鼠标能移动，左击会弹出个选项又很快消失
<kevinyings> jusss：fvwm -v行吗
<kt> 对,ifvwm,你是怎么加上我的名字的
<kevinyings> jusss：你右键
<ifvwm> jusss: 通常是弹出的窗口列表。
<cfy> ifvwm: ...
<ifvwm> 或者软件列表。
<kt> 我的是irssi 命令行
<cfy> ifvwm: 我在teeworlds里遇到好多德国小朋友
<kt> 右键没反应的
<ifvwm> cfy: 咋
<jusss> kevinyings: fvwm 1.24r
<cfy> ifvwm: 不过比崽崽大
<ifvwm> kt: 名字补全？用tab
<kt> ifvwm: ok
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo ifvwm roylez MeaCulpa hi
<ifvwm> cfy: 。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那弹出来咋又马上消失了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: hi
<kt> ifvwm: thank you la
<hamo> gfrog 你notice啊...
<adam8157> gfrog: 回来了?
<gfrog> hamo: hahh？
<MeaCulpa> kt: irssi 不是命令行啊
<ifvwm> cfy: 你去问问，他们会etqw不。
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有，家中。
<kt> ifvwm: 如何让我的名字带彩色啊
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: etqw都是bot
<jusss> ifvwm: 版本貌似是1.24r
<ifvwm> jusss: 一直按着试试。难道真是1?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<cfy> ifvwm: 12岁的。。。。
<hamo> gfrog WFH?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基蛙
<cfy> ifvwm: 崽崽会？
<ifvwm> kt: 你的破irssi，带啥彩色嘛
<jusss> ifvwm: 1.24r是源里面那个吗
<kt> 可以啊
<gfrog> hamo: 休假，上来吹水
<kt> 完全可以设置的
<ifvwm> 你的破irssi，带啥彩色嘛
<kt> 不过我不会
<ifvwm> jusss: 我看下
<ifvwm> 版本号： 1.24r-55
<adam8157> hamo: 咋看内核栈空间的使用情况?
<hamo> adam8157: 内核太栈？ sys-triger
<jusss> ifvwm: 出来了
<kevinyings> stack
<adam8157> hamo: 我要看
<ifvwm> cfy: 笑话。我崽崽都玩2年了。
<jusss> ifvwm: 一直按着左键弹出来个终端模拟器，哇咔咔
<cfy> ifvwm: @_@
<ifvwm> 换兵种，熟练得很。 cfy
<kevinyings> jusss：好神奇
<cfy> ifvwm: 不会玩。。
<ifvwm> jusss: 别玩1了。
<hamo> adam8157: echo 'l' > sys-trigger
<kt> 有没有中文fortran论坛
<jusss> ifvwm: 这不是没网，而机子上只有1，才。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 啥也不显示
<ifvwm> jusss: 说了去package网站下载嘛
<hamo> adam8157:  RTFM... http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: sysrq.txt
<ifvwm> 其他地方先下载。
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<mao> 把sata通过pcie-sata/sas桥接芯片连接在pcie插槽上有什么好处啊
<ifvwm> 别人的机器，都没网？ jusss
<hamo> adam8157:  'l'     - Shows a stack backtrace for all active CPUs.
<jusss> ifvwm: 我在家，家里现在断网，so...
<mugebjgd> jusss: 撸管子
<adam8157> hamo: 啥也不显示啊
<kt> 哈哈哈
<kevinyings> jusss：去网吧，带u盘
<ifvwm> 那自己解决。
<ifvwm> 你 nnnd 你还上irc
<MeaCulpa> 花生脆
<ifvwm> 发短信上的？
<kevinyings> jusss：我被骗了
<adam8157> hamo: 看到了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 好热闹。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 这里。
<jusss> ifvwm: 长按左键，出来的条目有5个，applications xterm emacs emacs rmail netscape
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 都没上班的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 求pdf裁剪工具。
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: gimp?
<gfrog> adam8157: 好几百页啊
<ifvwm> jusss: 自己玩去。带了emacs的，那是原始的一个配置例子。
<hamo> adam8157: 弱爆》。。
<ifvwm> gfrog: pdftk啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我就想看看栈空间大小啊, backtrace用不着啊
<jusss> kevinyings: 为什么说被骗了
<gfrog> ifvwm: 能预览不？
<kevinyings> jusss：靠
<jusss> ifvwm: 我想知道为什么需要长按
<ifvwm> 预览，自己先打印出来。笨嘎嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 上面应该有
<ifvwm> jusss: 1的，记得是按下触发。
<adam8157> hamo: /proc/meminfo...................
<ifvwm> 缺省的。自己可以改。
<hamo> adam8157: 那里有栈信息？
<kevinyings> proc
<adam8157> hamo: 没有 只有总大小
<jusss> ifvwm: 按下触发的意思是长按选择，在哪个条目上释放就选择哪个条目？
<hamo> adam8157: 对吧...backtrace里应该有使用情况吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 木有
<ifvwm> jusss: 曾经有这样的方式。只是很少用。
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 乐乐主席
<jusss> ifvwm: 好神奇啊
<hamo> adam8157: 这不是有RSP么...自己算..
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我懒
<hamo> adam8157: 懒蛋
<ifvwm> lol
<jusss> ifvwm: 论坛里有关于1的配置的教程吗
<ifvwm> 没
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 看man去配置1？
<ifvwm> 要不，请一个保姆。
<kevinyings> hamo：什么是rsp
<jusss> 1559行的man fvwm1,
<roylez> adam8157: 畸蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<jusss> ifvwm: 源里那个是不是1.24r?
 * kt 
<kt> kt ...
<kevinyings> hamo：不会是寄存器吧
<kevinyings> hamo：前面加%
<adam8157> kevinyings: 对, 那个显示当前栈生长到哪了
<kevinyings> adam8157：是大写吗，小写吧
<ifvwm> jusss: 是这版本
<ifvwm> 乐乐掐蛋蛋
<adam8157> kevinyings: 程序里是小写(at&t
<adam8157> kevinyings: 叫得话是大写一般
<kevinyings> adam8157：。。。
<sheshark> webqq把https取消掉，现在不消息不延时了
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 为什么不wine？
<sheshark> 问我？
<jusss> ifvwm: 那接下来怎么做，坛子里没教程
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=4700
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Linux兼容内核论坛 • 查看主题 - wine qq 2012 for linux Ubuntu 64位兼容（7月19号更新）
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 对啊 直接用wineQQ多好
<sheshark> UbuntuTalk: 不会用wine，老出错，也没查过
<ifvwm> jusss: nnnd 没人用1的。自己解决。
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 下载了直接安装 几乎完美 除了视频不能用
<jusss> ifvwm: 用xterm调出了gedit了
<sheshark> UbuntuTalk: 我看看
<sheshark> UbuntuTalk: 151M，这么大！
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 嗯  因为直接把wine的一些文件打包了
<sheshark> UbuntuTalk: 不需要装其他的吧？
<sheshark> UbuntuTalk: 就只安装这个包就行了吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [skynet] 你猜对了少年
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 我再来发图，这次更爽：用Ooo表格画图（像素图） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382640 我向某大师学习。 花费了大概2天时间，终于完成了。 这次用Ooo的表格来画画： screenshot1.png 原件供下载： 温总理表格画.zip 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiago2009 — 2012- …
<jusss> ifvwm: kill和delete有啥区别在fvwm里
<kevinyings> kk：你全转了，语句不通啊
<ifvwm> jusss: 哪里有这样的命令
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 那帖子你发的？
<kevinyings> ifvwm：不是
<jusss> ifvwm: 长按左上角那个-，出现9个选项，最下面两个是kill delete
<jusss> ifvwm: 还有lower stick move
<kevinyings> jusss：你可以都试试，反正也没事
<jusss> kevinyings: 嗯
<jusss> kevinyings: 我把左上角那个四方形拉大了
<kevinyings> jusss：拉大干嘛？
<ifvwm> 那是菜单项目。不是命令。
<jusss> kevinyings: 把xterm最大化了，然后通过-关掉，没想到把那个代表屏幕的四方形给拉大了
<jusss> ifvwm: 那菜单项目里delete kill有啥区别
<jusss> kevinyings: 按住侧边能再拉回去
<ifvwm> 自己去看命令。谁知道菜单对应的啥
<jusss> ifvwm: 你不是也用fvwm1吗
<jusss> ifvwm: 把配置文件让我参考下
<kevinyings> jusss：神那么落伍吗？
<jusss> ifvwm: 我现在用的是system.fvwmrc
<jusss> kevinyings: 你不知道神还有个nick ifvwm1吗？
<imadper> ifvwm: ifvwm1 ====> ifvwm2...  阿弥佗佛
<kevinyings> 这是进化
<jusss> kevinyings: applications里面有netscape, netscape的浏览器还有吗？
 * hamo 事情正在起变化嘛...
<kevinyings> jusss：好像没了
<jusss> kevinyings: 既然有这个选项说明当年应该有netscape,现在netscape干啥去了？出ie去了？
<UbuntuTalk> [夏招明] netscape是什么东西
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 联想y470 i5的本子 上12.04需要注意什么 显卡驱动怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382645 各位 我硬件配置： 处理器 英特尔 Core i5-2430M @ 2.40GHz 双核 主板 联想 LENOVO (英特尔 HM65 芯片组) 内存 4 GB ( 记忆科技 DDR3 1333MHz ) 主硬盘 西数 WDC WD7500BPVT-24HXZT3 ( 750 GB …
 * adam8157 p姐各种炫耀啊
<jusss> ifvwm: 在xterm下fvwm -version,fvwm: another wm is running是啥意思？难道现在还有别的wm开着？
<jusss> kevinyings: 怎么查看当前开着几个wm?
<JiangYou> ps -ef?
<imadper> jusss: wm只能开一个吧
<jusss> JiangYou: 我试试
<jusss> imadper: 可是我在fvwm1下用fvwm -version出来的结果是fvwm: another wm is running
<JiangYou> 我可以正常运行啊
<JiangYou> @Rev-1:~$ fvwm -version
<JiangYou> fvwm 2.5.30 compiled on Oct 16 2010 at 06:58:35
<JiangYou> with support for: ReadLine, RPlay, Stroke, XPM@Rev-1:~$ fvwm -version
<JiangYou> fvwm 2.5.30 compiled on Oct 16 2010 at 06:58:35
<imadper> jusss: --version?
<JiangYou> 我也在fvwm下
<jusss> imadper: xterm下fvwm -version
<jusss> JiangYou: 在xterm下运行fvwm输出fvwm: another wm is running,我在fvwm1下
<JiangYou> 我也在fvwm下的xterm上运行的啊
<jusss> JiangYou: 或许是本身在fvwm下，又运行fvwm才提示有wm在运行，因为运行的是它本身，
<JiangYou> 我就在fvwm下啊
<JiangYou> fvwm -version不会真正运行吧
<JiangYou> 你ps -ef一下看看有没有另一个fvwm就行了吧
<\rs> imadper: 你知道什么好的 服务器监控 软件，监控monitor 制表charting 警报alarm于一体的
<MeaCulpa> Human Being
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 需要免费的解决方案
<jusss> JiangYou: 只有fvwm1
<jusss> JiangYou: xterm输出中文乱码怎么办
<JiangYou> 安装并配置xfont中文字体，具体谷歌
<imadper> \rs: 别说好的了... 不好的我也不知道呀...
<\rs> imadper: 问问同事？
<imadper> \rs: ok
<\rs> imadper: 不好的是指 nagios munin
<pityonline> adam8157: 我咱炫耀了？
<imadper> \rs: 好的是指zenoss
<pityonline> adam8157: 咱=>咋
<imadper> pityonline: adam貌似不在... 看不到他人
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • alsa-lib-1.0.24.1 这个大家是怎么装的啊我MAKE就是不成功来求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382648 终端显示hwm@hwm-EP43-S3L:~/下载/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1$ ./configure checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu checking for a BSD-compatible install... /u …
<jusss> pityonline: 自己安装的软件在哪个目录里
<pityonline> imadper: afk 了
<imadper> pityonline: 八成台球或者游泳去了
<\rs> 翘班？
<pityonline> jusss: 没注意过，反正找什么我一般都是 whereis find 或 locate 之类的
<imadper> \rs: 正式员工没有固定上下班时间的
<pityonline> imadper: 好爽
<jusss> imadper: 文件夹那个sbin跟bin有啥关系？s是啥的缩写
<\rs> imadper: zenoss像是商业的，而且比较重量级
<UbuntuTalk> [夏招明] 抱歉，打扰一下。请问chrome代理自动切换如何设置成内网例外
<jusss> Stifler: 怎么退出fvwm切换gnome?
<adam8157> pityonline: 哼哼
<adam8157> imadper: pityonline 今天下雨 游泳取消了
<pityonline> adam8157: 还游泳？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 室外的？
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯 MeaCulpa 嗯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 小心被击穿
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我特想去后海野泳去
<Stifler> jusss: 你有ｇｎｏｍｅ的话直接killall fvwm 并启动GDM即可，具体谷歌
<jusss> Stifler: 现在开着fvwm, gdm-binary也在运行着
<imadper> \rs
<imadper> \rs: 免费下载使用的吧
<imadper> \rs: 重量级倒是真的
<imadper> adam8157: ... 下雨正适合游泳
<adam8157> imadper: 组织者cancel了
<imadper> adam8157: 你可以自己去永定们还是广渠门来的, 随便游, 要是雨大还能潜水.
<adam8157> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> ...
<roylez> hamo: 基蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez: 还不上电车..
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我今天decrypt完了...接下来encryot
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157>  /kick
<hamo> adam8157: 看过这个没？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> adam8157: http://movie.douban.com/subject/2373195/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 绝命毒师 第一季 (豆瓣)
<hamo> adam8157: 这个片
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<hamo> adam8157: 赶紧找片源去..
<hamo> adam8157: 据说不错
<adam8157> hamo: 对了 先前说那个 wangcong给了我答案 upstream has CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE, which enables the display of the minimum amount of free stack which each task has ever had available in the sysrq-T and sysrq-P
<hamo> adam8157: 额...果然在sysrq里...
<hamo> adam8157: 还得编内核...
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> 't'     - Will dump a list of current tasks and their information to your
<hamo>           console.
<adam8157> hamo: 好像还不是kernel stack?
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似是所有栈，如果是内核线程的话，不就是内核太栈了...
<hamo> roylez: 基席？
<hamo> adam8157: kernel/exit.c 里面的 check_stack_usage
<adam8157> hamo: current... 介不是内核stack啊
<hamo> adam8157: 但是内核线程的current
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: =我确认一下啊
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你的青轴放办公室的?
<abu_> 嘿嘿！！~
<hamo> adam8157: 我记得，对于内核线程，虽然它的current是上一个用户态程序的，但是由于它不使用用户态地址空间，而内核态地址空间是一样的，所以貌似这个还是用户态的...
<hamo> adam8157: 当然..
<hamo> adam8157: 我可没有背键盘的习惯
<adam8157> 绕口令呢?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<abu_> 你们在讨论什么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: IT 建议我们机器连电源锁进柜子
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 奇葩啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸被盗了？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 要跑通宵...
<MeaCulpa> 不说了，太二
<kevinyings> adam8157：你们在学linux源码，rh就教这个？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 教? 我这工作呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 要他们保密
<kevinyings> adam8157：什么工作，学习？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我不是实习生...
<kevinyings> adam8157：曾经是实习生
<adam8157> kevinyings: 没当过实习生
<nagato> adam8157: 你是干嘛的?
<kevinyings> adam8157：程序员？
<hamo> adam8157: 程序猿？
<kevinyings> hamo：知音啊
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6b701daejw1duw5cnkpf8j.jpg
<hamo> roylez: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6b701daejw1duw5cnkpf8j.jpg
<kevinyings> hamo：我一开始想打猿来着，想想自己，还是改了
<hamo> kevinyings: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6b701daejw1duw5cnkpf8j.jpg
<hamo> kevinyings: 要淡定...
<jusss> kevinyings: fvwm怎么注销切换gnome，google不到
<kevinyings> jusss ：安装gdm
<jusss> kevinyings: 好像有gdm
<jusss> kevinyings: 在fvwm下还有gdm-binary在跑着
<kevinyings> jusss：安装gnome
<jusss> kevinyings: 有gnome
<kevinyings> jusss：看wiki去
<jusss> kevinyings: 求链接
<kevinyings> jusss：google之
<kevinyings> adam8157：你们在调试内核？
<adam8157> kevinyings: kind of
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<adam8157> hamo: .
<kevinyings> adam8157：测试
<kevinyings> ？
<adam8157> kevinyings: kind of
<kevinyings> 吃饭去，不猜了
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋！
 * adam8157 #nowplaying AC/DC - If You Want Bad Blood - Let There Be Rock
<pityonline> adam8157: 哟！
<adam8157> pityonline: yoooo
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
 * hamo 药药药，切克闹...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wine一闪而过 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382652 我在wine中运行一款股票软件的安装程序 结果wine一闪而过接着退出 怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 dlt1996 — 2012-07-30 17:45
<pityonline> adam8157: 居然听 AD/DC
<adam8157> pityonline: 是啊... 用你的离线下的全集...
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈
 * pityonline AD/DC 常是我跑步的战歌！
<adam8157> pityonline: 你听ozzy么?
<imadper> adam8157: 有多余的伞没?
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 。。。。
<adam8157> imadper: 木有... 可以楼下押一把, 有钱么? 没钱我借你
<imadper> ada,
<imadper> adam8157: 有钱~ 哥富二代级别的~
<adam8157> imadper: C座前台 100押金 好像
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 我有
<adam8157> imadper: 富二代瞩目
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 你过来我学习取吧。。
<imadper> adam8157: :!
<adam8157> banban...
 * adam8157 回家
<UbuntuTalk> [banban] 现在雨不大吧 我去吃饭
<pityonline> adam8157_away: ozzy 没听过，九年前听小朋友们提过
<zhanggd> .
<pityonline> adam8157_away: http://www.xiami.com/song/showcollect/id/10916585 这我挑的一些 AC/DC 特别硬的歌，欢迎收听！
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y FAV AC/DC
<jzmer> windows server 怎么解决 dns 污染？
<jzmer> 非要用 unbound for win 吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [夏招明] hosts大法
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 太俗太没效率了
<jzmer> 我的意思是说,能不能windows server自带的 server配置成tcp fquery
<jzmer> 或者非标准53口 query的
<mugebjgd> @启东市公安局：#警方动态#7月29日，我局依法对在互联网散布谣言扰乱社会秩序的孙某予以行政拘留十天并处罚款五百元的处罚。经查，7月28日，该孙未经考证，在互联网一QQ群中散布“南通警察踩死了一个9岁小姑娘，下午打死了个18岁大学生”并在网上称“明天要闹的更厉害，要闹到中央”等内容的谣言，社会影响恶劣。
<mugebjgd> QQ v5555555555555555555555555555555
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 那个  到底  有没有人死亡？？
<mugebjgd> 不知道
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 请问怎么调整系统通知的声音大小？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382661 就是ubuntu 12.04右上角，有新消息或者新提示时会弹出的notification bar（不知道这个方块叫什么名字…… ）。现在每次弹出时都是“咚”的一声，声音很小。请问如何调整它的声音？此外，这个notifi …
<mao> sata和pcie有没有可比性？
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<hamo_notail> roylez_: BUG席...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 淋雨没？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ??
<hamo_notail> test
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] test to you
<kk> hamo_notail, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 当然没有 早回来了
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70790521gw1dveru3zkt0j.jpg  看一次笑一次
<hamo_notail> adam8157: out...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 说了 看一次笑一次
<gun^rose> 明天帝都还要有中到大雨！？
<gun^rose> 帝都要变威尼斯？
<ice> 帝都特报，水满金山，环卫挖渠
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04声卡没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382668 安装好ubuntu12。04后声卡没有声音，音量无法托动，哪位大侠有解决方案？ 机器thinkpad sl400 2743bc5 统计信息: 发表于 由 hadesfang — 2012-07-30 20:37
<archl> roylez: 乐乐。兴奋地无法睡觉了。
<adam8157> 0_0
<huntxu> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡子
<kingheaven> 基情
<UbuntuTalk> leo lee 的昵称已更改为 云托月。
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 怎么没有人说话啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 这个是聊天室么？怎么不活跃？
<alexchen> 青年们都忙活去了
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 这里说话irc能看到吗
<UbuntuTalk> [test] －iam
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 好像可以吧？
<alexchen> 可以
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 呵呵，能啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 上面不是写着ircbot么？
<alexchen> GTALK么？
<pylaurent> 请问g++编译的时候出现undefined reference to大概是怎么一回事？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 可能irc看到我们发的就写gtalkbot了。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 为定义的什么什么。
<alexchen> 空指针？无怎人揣测
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 未定义。
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 这个是不是就相当于QQ群啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 弱弱的问下用ssh 做sockt 代理安全不
<pylaurent> UbuntuTalk:   乖乖的...有定义的说...
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 那就不懂了。。。。。引用了？
<pylaurent> UbuntuTalk: 怪怪的...
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 应该挺安全的。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 不过我现在都是vpn了。
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 代理服务器上会不会能截到我帐号密码啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 像这些应该都是加密的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 噢，这样我就放心了
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 群聊不知道谁跟谁聊，有点不习惯
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵。
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 不知道谁在回应我，弄得眼花缭乱的
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 呵呵的我一身冷汗……
<alexchen> 感觉怪怪的
<kingheaven> microcai, 原来microcai还在维护一个overlay哈, 失敬失敬
<microcai> ... ...
<maplebeats> 神在不在
<microcai> kingheaven:  not me
<microcai> kingheaven: 重名重名
<kingheaven> microcai, github上那个不是你?
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] ircbot是什么东东？
<maplebeats> IRCBOT就是个BOT
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 是个大bot
<adam8157> microcai: 别傲娇
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] ubuntu需要安装么？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<alexchen> 这……
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] :-)我是菜鸟啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 我用的是ubuntu自带的聊天软件
<microcai>  kingheaven 我偷了他的号在上
<maplebeats> locate是哪个包的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 你们发言的前面怎么有个[ircbot]？我的有么？
<kingheaven> https://github.com/microcai, 这个不是你?
<kingheaven> 原来是红旗哈
<microcai> kingheaven: 忘记更新了，已经不在了
<alexchen> 有人熟悉intellij设置的么？我每次打开都要手动打开行号
<mugebjgd> 有玩相机的么？
<mugebjgd> 想了解下有关长焦镜头的信息
<Chaos_C> test
<kk> Chaos_C, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么设置不了化名啊？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382669 Numerical values can be specified either with decimal (no prefix), octal (prefix '0') or hexadecimal (prefix '0x') base. administrator@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 00:1f:d0:12:9b:be inet6 地址: 2001:250:3000:4b19:21f:d0ff:fe12:9bbe/64 …
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 玩不起啊
<jusss> ubuntu里为什么没inittab?
<jusss> pityonline: 你那/etc下有inittab吗
<pityonline> jusss: 没有
<jusss> pityonline: 那怎么设定运行级别？
<pityonline> jusss: 普通用户用不到这功能
<alexchen> locate一下看看
<jusss> pityonline: 我在gnome-shell里面sudo init 3竟然没反应
<pityonline> jusss: 是不是要退出 X 之后才行？
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么退出?
<jusss> pityonline: 是不是能同时开着kde和gnome?
<pityonline> jusss: 不能
<jusss> pityonline: 不是可以开多个x吗？
<pityonline> jusss: 我也忘了怎么退了，我是设置了 ctrl+alt+backspace 杀死 X 进入 tty
<pityonline> jusss: 能吗？我没试过
<jogetwoo> pkill
<adam8157> 其实可以
<adam8157> 没有inittab是因为ubuntu用的upstart吧
 * adam8157 闪
<jusss> pityonline: 我在tty1里X :1&然后怎么在tty8里打开fvwm?
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 有谁在用scite
<jusss> MeaCulpa
<pityonline> jusss: 如果你把 X 杀死了需要 startx 后再进入 fvwm
<pityonline> adam8157: 后来没研究过
<piggybox> 自己建个inittab也是可以的，毕竟debian是用inittab的
<jusss> pityonline: 现在不知道怎么杀死gnome
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 手贱输了sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel 现在系统进不去了。怎么办啊啊啊 啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382670 纯属手贱啊我。 那个顶部的panel主菜单的logo上面有个三角箭头，而且是每个主题都有，连默认的系统主题都有。于是我做了件事：进入终端，输入 sudo apt-ge …
<jusss> pityonline: 不杀死gnome,再开个tty8跑fvwm也行，可是不知道怎么开
<chgtg> fvwm可以用gdm启动的吧？
<pityonline> jusss: 你在快捷键设置里设置一组 kill X 的快捷键
<jusss> pityonline: kill %6,kill%5...kill %1?
<pityonline> jusss: 晕
<jusss> pityonline: 我刚看了点x windows...
<jusss> 从liunx.vbird.org
<jusss> 在tty1里运行 X :1&是在tty8里面打开了X吗？各位
<pityonline> jusss: 你现在用的什么发行版，哪个版本？
<jusss> pityonline: ubuntu 10.10 gnome2
<jusss> pityonline: 开机进gnome
<pityonline> jusss: 你知道怎么设置组合键吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 在系统设置-键盘-快捷键里有
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 装穷
<jusss> pityonline: 知道
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 我又不是说贵的长焦头
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 起码买个能用的
<pityonline> jusss: 打开 ctrl+alt+backspace 会吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 请问你们都用什么文本编辑器，gedit 还scite
<mugebjgd> vim
<piggybox> vim
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] vim是不是命令框啊？
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 你去看看dpreview.com？
<jusss> pityonline: 快捷键里没ctrl alt backspace的条目？要添加吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 不用，直接按键就可以
<pityonline> jusss: 不是
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 这个要是可以发图片就好了
<pityonline> 系统-->首选项-->键盘，点击布局选项卡，然后点击左下角的"布局选项",
<pityonline> 找到Key sequence to kill the X server,勾选上
<pityonline> Contrl+Alt+BackSpace
<piggybox> 云托月：vim命令行下可以用，也有gui版本
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，按了组合键后就退到登陆界面了
<pityonline> jusss: 你现在试试呢？
<jusss> pityonline: 现在这个登陆界面好像是在tty9
<jusss> pityonline: tty7啥也输入不了
<pityonline> jusss: 那就别管 tty7
<jusss> pityonline: 一按组合键就退到那个平时的用户登陆页面，然后登陆后又进入了gnome
<pityonline> jusss: 在登录界面有选择进哪个桌面环境的地方
<jusss> pityonline: 我看到了
<jusss> pityonline: 这个组合键和注销的功能好像一样，注销也是这样
<pityonline> jusss: 好像不大一样
<jusss> pityonline: 怎同时开着gnome和fvwm?
<pityonline> jusss: 这个我没试过哦
<jusss> pityonline: 你在tty8打开过X吗
<pityonline> jusss: X 有时候在 tty8，有时候在 tty7
<jusss> 在tty1里运行X :1&,然后xterm -display:1&提示xterm Xt error:can't open dispaly
<jusss> xterm: DISPLAY is not set
<chgtg> jusss: startx -- :1 <---tty8 开X
<jusss> chgtg: 直接在tty1里运行X :1是不是也能在tty8里开X?
<chgtg> startx就是要读你的.xsession文件的
<\rs> chgtg: grep -q xsession /usr/bin/startx 返回值 1
<adam8157> chgtg: startx 读.xinitrc, dm才读.xsession吧...
<chgtg> :(|)
<chgtg> 都在装迷糊
<chgtg> \rs: adam8157
<jusss> 你们谁教下俺怎么改运行级别呀，ubuntu没inittab
<RavenChan> jusss, ubuntu没有runlevel之说了吧
<chgtg> jusss: service gdm (or lightdm) stop
<chgtg> RavenChan: 是不是deb都没有？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 终于吧vim c环境搭建好了。
<RavenChan> chgtg, 不清楚，我只知道ubuntu没有
<RavenChan> 因为ubuntu用了upstart
<chgtg> 当年debian也没有
<jusss> chgtg: stop说reject send message
<UbuntuTalk> 张欣 的昵称已更改为 kevenking。
<jusss> chgtg: 加sudo后，gdm stop/waiting了
<jusss> chgtg: 然后tty7变成了黑洞洞的窗口只有一个白色的光标在闪，也输不进去字
<chgtg> jusss: 你不是要startx吗
<chgtg> jusss: ctrl + alt + f1
<jusss> chgtg: tty1,进来了
<jusss> chgtg: 在tty1里运行startx进gnome了
<jusss> chgtg: 那怎么在tty8里打开fvwm?
<jusss> 在tty2里按了下C-c,鼠标变成了叉号，还能移动好神奇，就是不能输入
<jusss> 原来一切都要sudo...
<jusss> chgtg: 在tty8打开了fvwm啦
<chgtg> jusss: 恭喜啊
<jusss> tty7 gnome, tty8 fvwm
<pityonline> jusss: 装了 fvwm 后从登录界面中选择进 fvwm，默认是进 gnomes 的
<jusss> chgtg: 在tty8里打开X这条指令需要加sudo吗？ sudo X :1?
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] :'(  谁教我怎么设置sun拼音翻页快捷键？
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，从背景好像能知道
<pityonline> jusss: 从背景知道什么？
<jusss> pityonline: 从登陆页面进fvwm，背景和gnome一样，从tty8进，背景是黑的
<jusss> pityonline: 难道我又理解错了。。。
<MeaCu1pa> 珍爱生命，远离gnome
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ...
<jusss> chgtg: 我又忘了我怎么在tty8下打开X的了。。。
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 酷胖，怎么打开tty8下的X
<chgtg> 看bash_history
<jusss> chgtg: 就是X :1
<jusss> X :2
<jusss> 貌似就是这么简洁
<pityonline> jusss: 那个我没注意过
<pityonline> jusss: 你从 tty 怎么进的 fvwm？
<jusss> pityonline: fvwm -display :1
<jusss> pityonline: 我打开了两个X,额，好像是三个，tty7 gnome,tty8 fvwm,tty 9 fvwm
<pityonline> jusss: ERROR CAN'T OPEN DISPLAY :1
<jusss> pityonline: 。。。要先打开X的，
<pityonline> jusss: 我是在 X 打开的情况下操作的
<pityonline> jusss: [fvwm][main]: <<ERROR>> can't open display :1
<pityonline> jusss: 你改了配置文件了是吗？
<jusss> pityonline: tty1下，运行X :1&然后fvwm -display :1&再然后alt crtl f8
<jusss> pityonline: 我没改过配置文件，用的就是自带的system.fvwmrc
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 有谁用过node.js
<jusss> pityonline: X与冒号间有空格，y与冒号间也有空格
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 如何在 ubuntu中部署node.js的运行环境
<jusss> pityonline: 还是不行吗？
<pityonline> jusss: 是的，但事实只执行到 X :1 后就不执行后面的命令了
<pityonline> jusss: tty8 中一片黑屏
<jusss> pityonline: 不应该呀，你从登陆界面能进fvwm吗？
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，看到了，两个命令前都加了 sudo 后成功了
<jusss> pityonline: 我也是加了sudo后才能用
<jusss> pityonline: 可是我后来发现不用sudo 好像也行呀
<pityonline> jusss: 我在前者用了 sudo，后者没用 sudo 刚才没能进去
<jusss> pityonline: 那句话用了sudo?
<jusss> pityonline: X :1后fvwm -display :1,这两句后面都加&后台，不会卡在当前，都不加sudo应该也能用
<pityonline> jusss: 是的，全都不加 sudo 可以进
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，全加或全不加，那怎么关掉X?
<pityonline> jusss: 退出 fvwm 后 X 会自动关掉吧？
<jusss> pityonline: 怎么退出fvwm?我用的自带的配置文件，不知道怎么退出fvwm,而且退出应该也不会自动关掉吧，
<jusss> pityonline: 打开X时，fvwm也没自动运行，so fvwm退出，X也不会自动关掉
<jusss> 问下专业人士
<jusss> adam8157: 你还在吗
<pityonline> jusss: 我是用 sudo htop 找到 X :1 这个进程 kill 掉的
<pityonline> jusss: 先睡了，明天聊
<jusss> sudo killall Xorg
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 有夜猫子没
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] ;)
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] me
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 要睡觉了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 哈哈  还是有啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 你怎么也还不睡？
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 起来倒腾破电脑
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 晕，这么晚还起来
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] it经常吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 手机上上，刚关机
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] ...
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 一天弄不好我一天不舒服
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 哦，手机 怎么上这个？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 弄什么
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 用什么软件？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 官方gtalk呀
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 我么？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 安卓的
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 明白，官方的gtalk怎么样？好使不？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 还不错
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] google又不能访问了，gtalk还好用么
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 设定host之后访问没什么问题了
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 怎么设定啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 我的ubuntu设定后，还是不能访问
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] smarthost 这个软件可以设定
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ubuntu 我都vpn翻了
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 什么意思？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 直接vpn联网
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 哦？怎么用啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 绕过gfw
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 你是做什么工作的？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 怎么绕啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 开发
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 都用做什么开发？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] vpn.你学会翻墙就懂了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] java安卓
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] pascal
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] c/c++
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 不是虚拟专用网么？是不是还得用代理服务器啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 高手啊
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 得向你学习呀，你在什么公司/
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 虚拟专用网，和代理差不多，反正绕过gfw就能开google了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我这公司没名气，不说了。想跳。我其实很水的
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 据说在/etc/host中添加一些地址就可以，但是添加 后现在还是不能访问google
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 可能没加对
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 呵呵，高手就是高手，我也喜欢计算机，软件开发，有空能给些指导不？
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 我是看那个stone notes写得方法加的
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵，据说要加国内地址的ip
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 是啊，这个就是中国人的微博写的
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] windows下有个软件，hostx，可以自动设定host，你可以拷贝过来的
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 我用的是ubuntu啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] win下运行完了，拷贝hosts文件
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 哦，这样啊，回来我试试
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 嗯，休息了，明天上班
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 好的
<UbuntuTalk> [云托月] 88
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你用的是什么镜头？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 定焦+长焦  还是一镜走天下？
<knownbad> 透视镜
<knownbad> Fudge, 得在公司机子上装ubuntu。
<Guest37807> -nick silent
<gebjgd> knownbad: 谁要透视的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为什么要装ubuntu?
<knownbad> 你啊？
<knownbad> 你不是要什么镜的吗？
<knownbad> 透视镜最好用了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我说的是长焦
<knownbad> 不就是偷窥嘛。
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 德国幸运呀。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 为了照远处的东西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 动物 鸟类什么的
<gebjgd> 今天松鼠怎么没来
<gebjgd> 泡越南妹子去了？
<knownbad> 知道啦，你又逼我爬树去。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你爬吧
<knownbad> 他被剥包皮去了。
<knownbad> 近来Canon正特价中。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 德国没有
<knownbad> 算便买的好的脚架。
<piggybox> 单反穷三代。。。
<knownbad> 你在德国该买Nikon.
<knownbad> 德国富二代不屑Canon的。
<knownbad> 更正，德国的富二代
<piggybox> 现在小p孩不都喜欢拿个sony nex嘛
<knownbad> 人家 gebjgd 大哥人高马大的手大得要正牌的单眼。
<gebjgd> piggybox: sony nex不是单反
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不信sony的那些吹嘘 就喜欢听 喀嚓喀嚓的生意
<gebjgd> 声音
<gebjgd> knownbad: canon 600d的显示能转
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老婆喜欢
<piggybox> gebjgd: 确实不算单反，内部机制不同，只是可换镜头
<gebjgd> piggybox: 所以啊
<piggybox> gebjgd: 但是市场有需求，说明重量轻体积小还是讨好的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不在乎体积啊
<gebjgd> piggybox: 老婆学艺术的 她才不会喜欢微单
<mugebjgd> gnome3的字体渲染搞的确实不错
<mugebjgd> 不得不承认
<knownbad> 又回了 xfce4 但忘了哪里设定 shutdown.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你用slim?
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 有设了 polkit 但不知哪里还要设。
<knownbad> slim + archlinux-simplyblack 真好看。
<gebjgd> knownbad: visudo
<knownbad> 啥 visudo?
<piggybox> gebjgd: 其实我喜欢那些长的像单反又不用换镜头的super zoom，出门带一堆镜头实在太麻烦
<knownbad> Kodak Z990
<piggybox> knownbad: 柯达都倒闭了。。。
<knownbad> 又不影响机子。。。
<knownbad> 要是便宜可以买到我会出手。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 什么 visudo?
<gebjgd> piggybox: 直接买18-200的镜头就够了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不过效果没有那一堆镜头好
<gebjgd> knownbad: visudo里加入NOPASSWORD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最简单
<knownbad> 废话，说的是 menu shutdown.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 说的就是menu
<gebjgd> knownbad: menu？xfce自带啊
<knownbad> 是啊。
<knownbad> 以前不知怎么设的，连 lxde 都可以 menu shutdown.
<gebjgd> knownbad: dbus什么啥的上了么
<gebjgd> knownbad: ck-launch
<knownbad> 上了。
<knownbad> 有。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那就不知道了
<knownbad> 嗯，我有空查着。
<knownbad> 看来松鼠真成了香蕉了。
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 买18-200这种镜头, 完全是浪费单反
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 为毛？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 效果不好？
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 那我还是直接买70-300的长焦了
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 成像太差.
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 你可以考虑 17-50 恒定光圈那些
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 不过更建议你先入个 50 MM 的标头
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 17-50广角？
<fivesheep> 人文风景皆相宜
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 我需要长焦
<fivesheep> 偷拍?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 照鸟 动物 远景
<fivesheep> oh
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 鸟见人也不会跑.. 你要那么长的?
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 70-300都是很正常的了吧
<fivesheep> 不了解. 我一般不拍这种
<gebjgd> fivesheep: 你拍红外的吧？
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.fivesheep.net
<kk> fivesheep,啥网址y Gallery
<fivesheep> gebjgd: 风景 人像
<fivesheep> gebjgd: http://www.fivesheep.net/var/albums/Life-in-Seattle/This-is-summer%21/SDIM1017.jpg?m=1342064670 拍鸟
<knownbad> 有妹妹
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你就看到妹妹了
<knownbad> 这个好。  http://goo.gl/Fscnz
<knownbad> 但不知哪里有点不对。
<knownbad> 缺了个裸女。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这有什么好的
<knownbad> 穿个白皮草帽子和靴子。  其他的不必了。
<knownbad> 唉年轻多好。
<piggybox> fivesheep: 夕阳拍得很好啊
<fivesheep> 没太多这样的照片... 得带脚架
<piggybox> fivesheep: 还会改车啊，牛
<fivesheep> 换个head unit, 装个摄像头上去
<piggybox> fivesheep: subaru不错，我本来差点买它的车
<fivesheep> 我本来想买crv. 不过价格谈不下来
<fivesheep> subaru开起来感觉很不错
<fivesheep> 就是不太省油
<fivesheep> mpg 目前为止20多
<piggybox> crv的四驱没有subaru好，另外噪音比较大
<knownbad> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfTP2Uri9xM
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Road Trip! Subaru Outback Through the Outback - YouTube
<fivesheep> crv省油一些
<gebjgd> 你们真有钱
<gebjgd> 也就是在米国
<gebjgd> 油便宜
<piggybox> 米国车便宜油便宜，那是没得说
<gebjgd> 靠
<knownbad> 你又不是没来过。
<kk>  06:18
<nagato> hi, morning, baby caTTTT
<nagato> adaam:  Areckx  ArneGoetje  astroler  bcao  billy3321  cfy  darkx  draketang  ethinx  ezsmoke  fivesheep  FrankLv  freeflyi1g  fyodor_  fzfh  penghb  piggybox  pl_014  maivel  m0ugly  lifeng  lmh  kingbo  kevc  knownbad  gebjgd  ggarlic  qsun r02673  r02673  rypervenche  ypwong  Openfree`  Jekyll  jyfl987 tigger tomcheng76  imles inimino ((((hi) morning), good) morning)
<imles> morning
<m0ugly> nagato, 什么？
<m0ugly> 为什么招呼我们都
<nagato> m0ugly: 看你们都在做早操, 就想喊一句, 让你们暂停下
<m0ugly> 好的，没问题
<m0ugly> 你有一个日本名字，是日本人吗？
<nagato> m0ugly: 你怎么知道是日本名字?
<m0ugly> nagato, 我就知道了
<nagato> m0ugly: 是长门的名字
<m0ugly> 长门是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [夜雨聆风] 佩恩
<UbuntuTalk> [夜雨聆风] 日本的神
<nagato> m0ugly: 是的, 佩恩
<nagato> 六道佩恩
<m0ugly> 我以前不在早操，在住的地方是晚上
<nagato> m0ugly: 你在北极? 还是南极?
<m0ugly> 在秘鲁
<m0ugly> 是一个南美洲的国家
<nagato> m0ugly: wow, cool
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-31
<MeaCulpa> m
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<UbuntuTalk> [RoyAkon] morning
<UbuntuTalk> [陈兴龙] good morning
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: PGP 做掉了我的linux分区，却没碰MBR和Grub,...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 搞基货
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: /boot也在，内核在，lvm起不来，
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 所以我搞不动它在干啥...
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • Mac_Ubuntu-12.04,把你的Ubuntu美化成Mac界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382687 这是我的第一个开源软件，它不源创的，它是我基于Macbuntu-10.10 Version 2.3制作出来的适用于Ubuntu12.04LTS的一个美化脚本。 我将Macbuntu里一些基于Gnome2的设置改为基于Gnome3，并去掉了一些在Gnome3 …
<ifvwm> PGP？
<maucat> 一个星期内学会Ruby，以前毫无编程经验，可能么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] ...如果说有编程经验是可能的。。没有的话时间会长一点。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Tyler Ling] 我学c++可是花了一年呢@ @
<piggybox> maucat: 加油吧
<jusss> 能不能设置开机时不启动X ?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ..
<jusss> 不启动gnome,fvwm之类的
<maucat> piggybox: 看《学习RUBY》这本书不错吧
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 能吗？
<maucat> piggybox: 我看这本书比较薄
<maucat> UbuntuTalk: 有好的书推荐本么？
<piggybox> maucat: 这书挺好
<MeaCulpa> ruby不是30min就可以了么
<maucat> MeaCulpa: 高手。。求指导
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 高手，能开机时不启动X ?
<MeaCulpa> ( maucat: 不懂; jusss 不知 )
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 登陆输完密码后经常黑屏花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382690 A卡就是 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzu — 2012-07-31 9:31
<jusss> 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 你竟然不wfh...
<imadper> adam8157: 出乎我的意料呀.
<adam8157> imadper: 而且比平时都早
<imadper> adam8157: 对呀!
<adam8157> imadper: wfh太无聊
<imadper> adam8157: 你今天十分反常呀
<jusss> imadper: 开机时能设定成不启动gnome和任何wm吗？
<imadper> adam8157: .... 我是想wfh而不能..
<imadper> jusss: 当然可以. 在rc.conf里面的服务向量里面取消gdm就可以了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 那要看“学会”的定义了
<jusss> imadper: 那还需要在rc.conf里面取消gnome的服务吗？
<ifvwm> jusss: 你如果是rh系统，就听他的。要不，别乱搞系统。
<kevinyings> if
<jusss> imadper: 还有.xinitrc需要修改吗
<ifvwm> 哪年的rc.conf
<imadper> jusss: 咩? 你的rc.conf里面还有gnome???
<kevinyings> ifvwm:为什么只是rh
<imadper> ifvwm: 神, 我用的是arch呀.. rh的系统我都不会用的...
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 你啥系统
<ifvwm> imadper: 那你乱教
<jusss> imadper: ubuntu
<kevinyings> ifvwm：arch
<ifvwm> arch我不知道。只知道ub没这套。
<imadper> ifvwm: 给他一个解决的思路嘛~~
<jusss> ifvwm: 那咋取消
<ifvwm> 别乱答
<imadper> jusss: 贴出你的.xinitrc看看
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu还没xinittab
<ifvwm> 去/etc/init下，编辑lightdm.conf。把starton 的行注释掉。
<imadper> ifvwm: gaoji
<kevinyings> ifvwm：搞基
<ifvwm> upstart bs rc.conf
<ifvwm> lol
<imadper> ifvwm: lightdm.conf? jusss 的是ubuntu10.04的吧? 难道不是gdm?
<kevinyings> ifvwm：必须gdm呀，你叫他删了
<ifvwm> 啥时候说了1004
<jusss> imadper: ifvwm ，我是10.10
<hamo> pityonline: 有了妹纸的P姐现在IRC上的真勤快啊...
<imadper> jusss: 那你也是gdm
<imadper> hamo: 早, 嘎犸哥
<ifvwm> 那去sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<hamo> imadper: 早..
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛋早
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席早
<ifvwm> 这sysv标准的方法
<pityonline> hamo: 我晕，我最近是没工作闲着没事儿好吧
<pityonline> hamo: 其实我刚睡醒……
<kevinyings> pityonline：你无业游民了？
<pityonline> kevinyings: 嗯哼
<kevinyings> pityonline：好舒服啊，然后吃了睡，睡了吃
<jusss> ifvwm: 没lightgdm.conf有gdm.conf
<pityonline> kevinyings: 最终还是免不了要找工作
<kevinyings> pityonline：在家搞啊
<kevinyings> pityonline：自由程序猿
<ifvwm> jusss: 看下面那句
<pityonline> kevinyings: 谁给饭钱啊？
<kevinyings> pityonline：网上接简单的活
<pityonline> jusss: 搞 fvwm 搞到要删 gdm 啦？
<imadper> pityonline: hamo 和 adam8157 都是壕, 过来吃他们的
<jusss> ifvwm: 把starton注销掉？
<pityonline> kevinyings: 从来没接过啊，有啥能干又不被骗的？
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] wine qq好占内存
<imadper> jusss: 注释掉..
<imadper> 怎么大家都用真名呀....
<kevinyings> pityonline：工作还不一样，也是被骗，只是程度而已
<pityonline> imadper: 他俩是壕不假，就是他们老没时间啊
<sdubuntu> 饿。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 我想开机取消自启X
<ifvwm> 那去sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove <-
<pityonline> kevinyings: 我靠！箴言啊！
<imadper> sdubuntu: 傻蛋ubuntu, 你可以去吃早饭了
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 不知道设置了总是会恢复真名
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，
<sdubuntu> 傻蛋。。。。我晕，这名字起的。。。。
<sdubuntu> ……
<imadper> sdubuntu: 你没见到我给 sjd_zeus 起得名字呢~ 对不对, cc sjd_zeus
<sdubuntu> 傻鸡蛋？
<imadper> sdubuntu: 不是. 我也忘了当时说到什么了... 反正不是这个...
<hamo> sdubuntu: 色基蛋_皱死
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] apt缓存可以清除吗
<imadper_AUV> hamo: gaoji
<imadper_AUV> 可以清除的
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 昨天升级，今天镜像了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382686 还有神调教不了的东西？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzu — 2012-07-31 9:50
<hamo> imadper_AUV: AUV...
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 留着有什么用吗
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 怎么了?~
<imadper_AUV> 重新安装的时候不用下载了
<imadper_AUV> 如果版本没有更新的话....
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 哦哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，这年头心理学硕士都去做猎头...
<imadper_AUV> MeaCulpa: 你也可以的
<jusss> ifvwm: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove是啥意思
<MeaCulpa> imadper_AUV: 我母校心理学专业很牛的
<sjd_zeus> 我晕，和我有嘛关系
<imadper_AUV> huntxu: AUV, 今天你早呀~ 糊涂徐叔~
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 猎头对专业又没什么要求
<imadper_AUV> MeaCulpa: 我说的是猎头...
<MeaCulpa> imadper_AUV: ...
<huntxu> imadper_AUV: ...
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 大材小用
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不过也难说，说不定干这个有技术含量，有挑战，也有回报
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 学位本身不等于“材”
<hamo> MeaCulpa: RH以前还有个PKU的心理学硕士的HR呢..
<jusss> pityonline: 我想开机不预设启动de wm之类的，
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 浪费...
<pityonline> jusss: 好像是删除 gdm 在 /etc/runlevel.d 目录下的链接
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 学历就是"材"
<jusss> pityonline: 貌似现在得到了4种不同的答案啦
<imadper_AUV> jusss: 显然 ifvwm 说的是可以.
<hamo> jusss: 你什么发行版？
<pityonline> jusss: man update-rc.d 你看看
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 竟然敢直呼神的名讳！
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 神的nick而已, 不是名讳!
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 神的名讳是e讳e
<jusss> pityonline: rc.conf取消gdm,gdm.conf注销starton,sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove,还有你说的这种
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 学历只是敲门砖罢了，后面还得看真本事
<huntxu> imadper_AUV: 靠，混這麽久連神的真名都不知道
<hamo> huntxu: 求透露...
<jusss> hamo: ubuntu 10.10
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 敲门，砖头比拳头有用
<huntxu> pityonline: rc.conf取消gdm是arch家的寫法，哪個天殺的才這麽忽悠你
<imadper_AUV> huntxu: 还真不知道...
<pityonline> jusss: 我说的这种只是解释下 sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove 这条命令
<huntxu> hamo: 問阿蛋去
<pityonline> huntxu: 是神忽悠 jusss 的
<imadper_AUV> huntxu: 别家都没有rc.conf了吗?
<hamo> huntxu: 你看你把神气走了...
<pityonline> huntxu: 09:45 < ifvwm> 那去sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<huntxu> pityonline: 看清楚 = =
<huntxu> pityonline: rc.conf != rc.d
<huntxu> imadper_AUV: 有，但不一定這麽用
<Charlie_S> hi
<kk> Charlie_S, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<pityonline> huntxu: 啊，看错了，求神饶恕……
<imadper_AUV> huntxu: auv..
<imadper_AUV> cfy: emacs有没有打印命令?
<pityonline> 饿了，来袋奶喝……
<UbuntuTalk> [刘极宝] ...
<sdubuntu> 喝伊犁牛奶中~~~
<jusss> pityonline: 俺迷糊了，so最终的就是用sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove取消自启动？
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 咱这里的打印机都坏了?
<huntxu> jusss: 這和pity說的一樣，不過更安全
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 不会吧
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 你能搜到那些打印机?
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 我和我们组另外一个人都看不到打印机了...
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 9台
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: .....
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 忧伤
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 断网?
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 那我现在怎么跟你聊天的...
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 灵异事件
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 你们组那里断电了诶
<pityonline> jusss: 胡须已经告诉你了
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 我没事儿
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 人品的力量
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: ....
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: .............
<adam8157> ifvwm: ee 太可爱了 "@iTenzu 我其实统计了下，然后用latex画了一个活动表。"
<jusss> huntxu: 那如果开机后想再打开一次gnome,怎么办？
<imadper_AUV> jusss: sudo gdm
<imadper_AUV> jusss: 或者
 * pityonline 刚红帽公司发生一件灵异事件,%^&^$%&*(#$%^&#$%^&*。本台 irc 围观者发回的报道。
<imadper_AUV> jusss: xinit
<adam8157> =,=
<huntxu> jusss: gdm start
<ifvwm> adam8157: 帮tenzu的女王监视下吧。人人有责。
<jusss> huntxu: 那startx和xinitrc还有修改吗
<ifvwm> lol
<adam8157> lol
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你这正则乱写
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: sry, 错了
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 你这正则乱写
<imadper_AUV> lol == 撸哦撸
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哪个？
<MeaCulpa> pityonline: 没啥，你乱打的...我...
<huntxu> jusss: 這些不需要管，誰讓你處理這些打誰
<pityonline> MeaCulpa: 哈哈，按住 shift 乱按数字健大法……
<pityonline> huntxu: jusss 这就是传说中的冤有头，债有主，哈哈
<huntxu> jusss: 聽神的就對了
<hamo> pityonline: P姐你亮了...
<pityonline> hamo: P姐又怎么了？
 * adam8157 lol
<huntxu> pityonline: 啥時候和阿蛋面基
 * hamo 求面基！
 * huntxu 但是我們堅定不讓蛤蟆加入
<pityonline> huntxu: 这取决于阿蛋什么时候有时间啊
<hamo> 。。。
<huntxu> 字太多打慢了
<pityonline> hamo: 小蛤，胡须讨厌你
<adam8157> pityonline: 这周啊 ggarlic在校 我找他拷歌...
<hamo> huntxu: 求面胡须帅锅啊！
<imadper_AUV> huntxu: 椰奶炖雪蛤..
<jusss> huntxu: rc是啥的缩写？
<huntxu> adam8157: 別啊，這周還在山裏...
<pityonline> adam8157: 那我可以顺便蹭拷喽
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：错，木瓜炖雪蛤
<hamo> huntxu: 让我加入我就把你放出来...
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: ... 我用不到木瓜..
<adam8157> pityonline: 那咱俩先去拷, 下会有别的面基再说
<huntxu> hamo: 啊蛋說不讓的
<roylez> hamo: 你基情欲望很盛啊
<pityonline> kevinyings: X鞭精心雪蛤
<hamo> roylez: 我嚓...你居然都这么早就没尾巴了...
<chgtg> thunderbird可以gmail imap，同样环境mutt居然不行
<pityonline> adam8157: 嗯，拷歌至上啊
<roylez> hamo: 怕了不？
<hamo> huntxu: 不信...肯定是你怕我把阿蛋抢走...
<pityonline> adam8157: 你用什么听？
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：你要知道吃啥补啥啊
<pityonline> hamo: huntxu adam8157 什么情况这？
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: ... 吃白菜..
<adam8157> pityonline: 电脑... 新一代 ipod classic估计是没了
 * hamo 某人坐不住了...
 * pityonline adam8157 戴上帽子一伸胳膊腿，hamo 木有了
<pityonline> adam8157: Apple 没说要出新的 iPod Classic 啊
<hamo> roylez: adam8157 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/8dd3df9bgw1dvff3vkwinj.jpg
<adam8157> pityonline: 所以估计是不出了
<hamo> huntxu: adam8157 你们俩的基情被我曝光了...
<pityonline> adam8157: 就拿现在的 ipc 很好呀
<whi5key> --! 一群没节操的家伙
<pityonline> adam8157: 我有 iTunes Match，到时候可以把大部分歌洗白
<huntxu> adam8157: 力量
<roylez> hamo: 洗脑必须的啊
<hamo> roylez: 主席救我！
<adam8157> huntxu: 这次你来
 * pityonline 可怜的 hamo ……
<huntxu> 我不會unban = =
 * roylez 刚才貌似听到有谁在呼救，不过现在安静了...
<huntxu> 手快按了kickban
<roylez> huntxu: 这个技能不学也罢...
 * pityonline 可怜的 hamo 成了沙袋了……
<chgtg> roylez: 你还在用mutt？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 昨天把那个机顶盒玩起来了  果然是个嵌入式 界面是qt做的  额
<roylez> chgtg: en
<jyfl987> adam8157: telnet上去  root没密码 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: gaoji
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额  你白天也搞基 晚上也搞基 你的身体也不是偷来的啊  何必这么卖力
 * royIez adam8157 huntxu 你俩没节操！
<adam8157> ...
<chgtg> roylez: 你的mutt用什么收邮件？mutt自带的imap还是其它的？
<jyfl987> royIez: 他俩搞基
<jyfl987> chgtg: 这还用问  难道不是fetchmail
<roylez> chgtg: 现在用offlineimap，以前用fetchmail
<chgtg> roylez: 我这里mutt死活不能用。而thunderbird一切正常
<whi5key> 有玩MC的木有
<huntxu> royIez: 字體該換了
<jyfl987> whi5key: minecraft?
<adam8157> offlineimap
<jyfl987> cfy: 在么
<royIez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 你的mutt郵件是本地存還是都在服務器？
<whi5key> jyfl987 是呀是呀
<huntxu> roylez: 給個截圖
<roylez> huntxu: 现在用offlineimap，inboxzero，邮件当然存服务器，没截图，因为我处理过之后就一封也没有了
<jyfl987> whi5key: so what?
<huntxu> roylez: 那想查回去咋辦？
<jusss> ifvwm: rc是啥的缩写？
<hamo> huntxu: 主席没有历史的...
<jyfl987> roylez: 你不知道fetchmail可以imap??
<roylez> huntxu: 这种几率很低
<roylez> jyfl987: 我以前用fetchmail的时候就imap的
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你干嘛换别的？ 我想知道原因
<whi5key> jyfl987 没啥，就问问。。
<huntxu> roylez: 低麽？有時要搜索一下以前郵件的內容啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 就是为了inbox zero
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家都用什么通讯软件啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382702 大家都用什么通讯软件啊， 貌似不能用qq拉 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu — 2012-07-31 10:28
<jyfl987> whi5key: 肯定有原因 莫非你要送账户？
<jyfl987> roylez: inboxzero又有何好处？
<jusss> ifvwm: 重启开机好像还是打开了gdm
<roylez> jyfl987: 一天只看1到2次邮箱，不惦记了
<whi5key> jyfl987 (^_^)# 哎呀，你想多了
<jyfl987> roylez: 没明白
<jyfl987> whi5key: 多想想总是好的 20美刀呢  你要能送 我就省了
<jusss> huntxu: 重启还是打开了gdm
<Kerwin> #Tivoli
<roylez> jyfl987: 公司里面每天早上接近100封邮件，不用inboxzero，要死的
<jyfl987> roylez: 我每天几百邮件呢 主要订阅了一些列表
<jyfl987> roylez: 你在mutt里按线索排的话 删除很快的啊
<jyfl987> roylez: 我觉得你可以考虑让fetchmail收回来以后  隔一个比较长的时间 用列表的形式 走dbus提醒你
<roylez> jyfl987: 我没订阅列表
<roylez> jyfl987: 很多邮件都要处理
<jyfl987> roylez: 你既然反正都是要处理的 不看也不行呢
<hamo> adam8157: 我始终还是不太明白RH去linkedin招Intern的想法...
<kevinyings> hamo：Intern 不是人力支援吗
<hamo> kevinyings: 实习生
<adam8157> hamo: 还好吧'
<chgtg> Could not connect to remote server 'imap.gmail.com' for repository 'Remote'. Remote does not answer.
 * chgtg 人品不好了！
<roylez> hamo: 天天蹲linkedin的，都是不干活的人
<Kerwin> 在grub里怎么配置单用户模式啊
<bepop> 怎么用find查找并删除所有类型为ASCII text的文件啊
<hamo> roylez: 那那些HR岂不天天没事干，我每天平均收到5个HR或者猎头加好友...
<jusss> kevinyings: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove后，开机还是自启gdm登陆界面，咋办
<jusss> Kerwin: "a"
<roylez> hamo: 那你这种人我是坚决会踢走的
<ifvwm> jusss: 你pgrep upstart看有内容没。
<Kerwin> 然后呢
<ifvwm> 10.10？说不定已经是upstart了
<Kerwin> 在后面加啥参数呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 踢得好
<ifvwm> 咋又踢蛤蟆了
<jusss> ifvwm: 330
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） roylez
<ifvwm> jusss: 你pgrep -l upstart看
<jusss> ifvwm: 只有一个数字330
<ifvwm> 带 -l
<jusss> ifvwm: 330 upstart-udev-br
<ifvwm> upstart-udev-bridge
 * adam8157 目前screen里开了19个window
<ifvwm> 咋没dbus的进程？
<ifvwm> jusss: 你去/etc/init下，改gdm.conf吧。把starton注释掉。
<kevinyings> 好消息，我的gentoo终于可以看龙泽了
<ifvwm> 说不定1010开始用upstart了，只是不完整。
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: 搞定
<bepop> 怎么用find查找并删除所有类型为ASCII text的文件啊
<adam8157> imadper_AUV: 你自己的问题?
<whi5key> kevinyings --! 你的节操掉了
<ifvwm> 没类型是ascii的 吧。 bepop
<ifvwm> 要按照mime-type来看
<imadper_AUV> adam8157: replace-regexp  "^"===>"   "
<adam8157> ...
<ifvwm> auv是啥装逼
<ifvwm> 装备？
<imadper_AUV> ifvwm: 诶呦喂!
<ifvwm> 语气词？
<imadper_AUV> ifvwm: 恩
<ifvwm> @@
<imadper_AUV> ifvwm: 表惊讶!
<ifvwm> 的确惊讶
<bepop> ifvwm: 用file看显示是ASCII text啊
<jusss> ifvwm: 只注释掉了starton那一行，接着重启吗？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 怎么不用tmux?
<hamo> ifvwm: OUT神
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 你好像也搞lisp系的把
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为了兼容
<ifvwm> bepop: man find 自己看里面的-type
<roylez> adam8157: 19个...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥可兼容的
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 调整emacs的时候用elisp而已
<adam8157> roylez: 你看哥多忙
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 其他时候不用？
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 恩, 不用
<roylez> adam8157: 我只看出来你多2
<ifvwm> hamo: 小样。现在可只我不踢你了。还不老实点。lol
<adam8157> roylez: 其中接近十个ssh在跑东西...
<whi5key> -------------------我是分割线--------------------------
<jusss> ifvwm: 注释掉后怎么办？
<adam8157> jyfl987: screen满足我的需求, 懒得迁移
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 你要搞什么项目?
<ifvwm> jusss: 重启嘛
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 没什么  我要找个cl 用户来问个东西 对比下 clojure
<ifvwm> 如果是2行，要注释掉2行
<jusss> ifvwm: sudo init 6?
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: cfy
<bluezd> adam8157: 你咋快速切换到某个window ? F11 or F12 ? 我是绑定到 Alt Q-P 对应每个 window.
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 问过他 他不在呢
<ifvwm> 。。
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 电话打过去
<ifvwm> 按电源，关机
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 没他号码
<adam8157> bluezd: f11 f12  or c-a number
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: ... 等吧!
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 我又不是考试 那么着急做啥
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 恩
<jyfl987> imadper_AUV: 你有战斗机不？借我开到温州找他当面问
<jusss> ifvwm: stopon用注销吗
<ifvwm> 随便
<jyfl987> 他要不回答  就用对地导弹轰了他学校
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: ...............................................
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: 略难~
<ifvwm> imadper_AUV: auv表示啥状态？
<adam8157> ifvwm: 被踩了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我觉得还是把每个 window 绑定到某个快捷键方便
<adam8157> ifvwm: 诶呦喂
<MeaCulpa> 我宁可多起几个screen
<adam8157> bluezd: 和c-a 0-9差不多嘛
<imadper_AUV> ifvwm: 表示对这个神奇的世界很惊讶
<kevinyings> bluezd：那不是还要记那个windows
<kevinyings> bluezd：window
<ifvwm> 被踩了以巴。这解释比较好。
<MeaCulpa> -S 多搞几个名字即可
<MeaCulpa> 命令行里也好指定
<bluezd> kevinyings: 我是将第一个window 绑定到 alt + q
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：嗯。。。好
<hamo> adam8157: bluezd 你们用的好gaoji
<bluezd> kevinyings: 往后以此类推，alt + w 一直到 p
<adam8157> bluezd: 和c-a 0-9差不多嘛...
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 前天，我头次连杀4个医生，被第5个医生杀。
<ofan> yoyoyoyoyo
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 医生硬
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 什么游戏？
<ifvwm> nnnd 太多医生
<imadper_AUV> jyfl987: biko吧
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 一个榴弹搞不死，麻烦
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 要是Eng有毒气弹就好了
<ifvwm> 是啊。烧都前面不去血
<bluezd> adam8157: 对阿，不过按的时候我感觉方便点，不用按三个键啊
<kevinyings> bluezd：你用什么键盘，为甚么到q？1-0-=都用了
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 恩，烧火的就怕一身
<kevinyings> bluezd：知道了，第一排
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • U盘安装ubuntu后，启动菜单有两重 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382705 [size=150]我的笔记本原先是win7、win8双系统，win8时默认启动系统，后来我再磁盘管理中分出了一个25G的可用空间，用来安装ubuntu12.04，安装好了之后问题就来了。开机之后是ubuntu的启动画面，之 …
<bluezd> kevinyings: alt +1 是 irssi 切换 channel 啊，冲突啊
<jusss> ifvwm: 开机重启后一直停留在ubuntu那个闪着5个灯的画面，
<ifvwm> jusss: 那启动画面，叫啥去了。splash啥的。应该也去掉。
<jusss> ifvwm: 五个小灯依次亮着就是没下一步。。。
<ifvwm> c-a-f2有没。去看看
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 我最愿意看到的就是那些缩在角落里的，一个榴弹过去，哈哈
<kevinyings> bluezd：我一直对超过12个以上的快捷键恐惧
<jusss> ifvwm: 有，能进tty2
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢躲在最小视角的地方，控制线路。
<kevinyings> bluezd：不过有时手感到可以做到
<kevinyings> bluezd：但要我去安排，就头痛了
<ifvwm> 比如，3道门的切线。留一条缝。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 危险，眼神好的老外太多
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 老外都是做海盗出身的
<ifvwm> MG像切菜一样哦
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 还有没事过来瞄一下的狙击手
<ifvwm> 当然不会有间谍的机会的地方
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 恩，这游戏好就好在狙击很平衡，不像中国人喜欢躲起来一枪一个
<bluezd> kevinyings: 快捷键多了，有时候容易弄混
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我喜欢当狙击手
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 和真的打仗一样，集团冲锋永远是主流，狙击只是打扫战场和掩护撤退的小菜
<jyfl987> 不过我也背mp5
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 中国人比较喜欢那种感觉，不阳光
<ifvwm> 因为真实，才会有人一直玩
<jusss> ifvwm: 能进，接下咋办
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没有  我喜欢玩战术
<kevinyings> M
<ifvwm> jusss: 登录，startx。看.xinitrc里面加载了wm了没。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是啊，这游戏就是NB, 别人明晃晃的冲过来，你都顶不住，战术
<ifvwm> 没team配合，无法玩的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以才需要战术么  你那种冲锋 最后就变成比枪法 比眼神什么的 好无聊
<ifvwm> 战术个屁
<jyfl987> 你懂个p
<ifvwm> 一边去
<kevinyings> 碉爆了
<kevinyings> 对掐
<jyfl987> 滚犊子
 * adam8157 搬个小板凳
<kevinyings> 卖瓜子
<MeaCulpa> 掐
<ifvwm> 更正经的人，才掐。
<jyfl987> 掐掐 掐掐掐掐 lady ee
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 比毛枪法，能让400ping的人玩的很high的FPS, 就是道理
<ifvwm> 跟不正经的，不掐
<Kerwin> init:can not execute /etc/x11 有人碰到过这种报错么redhat的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 能让400ping玩high的 显然让其他人不爽
<jusss> ifvwm: 还停留在那个闪着小灯的画面，
<ifvwm> jusss: 去搜索那splash的，我忘记了。要去掉启动画面
<roylez> hamo: 非死不可 https://www.facebook.com/limitedpressing/posts/209534972507958
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Hey everyone, we're... | Facebook
<jyfl987> 靠  翻墙机器人
<evan886> 大家好
<kevinyings> 你好
<kk> evan886, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<evan886> 请问facebook被大封了帐号怎么样开启
<kevinyings> evan886：你做了什么被封啊，求经验
<kevinyings> evan886：更改用户签名？
<evan886> 就是以前 用别的电脑上的，现在 用 这个电脑上 就被说设置不一样了
<hamo> roylez: facebook真心没google那么有技术含量...
<guoyunhebrave> 俺用google+，感觉很贴心
<evan886> 看来 我也去用 G+算了  哈哈
<kevinyings> hamo：你说google+，facebook基数放那儿
<MeaCulpa> google 前台一坨shit
<MeaCulpa> G+没鼠标没法用
<evan886> 很少上IRC  感觉很不错呀
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 基数是不是基友数？
<roylez> hamo: 看上去这感觉，毒孃应该干这个干了很多年了吧？
<cfy> jyfl987: ?
<kevinyings> jyfl987：。。。。
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 国情不同，国情不同，老外不愿意被人忽悠..
<evan886> 这几天博客都老是被墙呀 55555 天朝很不像话呀
<jyfl987> cfy: cl你用的吧？
<jusss> ifvwm: 网上有把gdm.conf的stop on runlevel[016]改成0126
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯
<jusss> ifvwm: 启动到字符终端的
<kevinyings> 公司还没开饭，饿死我了
<kevinyings> 可恶，要12点啊
<shual> .......才11点半
<shual> 这早餐没有吃吧
<kevinyings> 咕~~(╯﹏╰)b
<evan886> :)
<cfy> imadper_AUV: 好像有,menu里可以选择,不过没试过
<evan886> 哈哈 我来了
<shual> 适当的饿下也是好事
<evan886> 我这边有吃的   HEY
<evan886> COME ON
<kevinyings> 我中午3肉一汤1菜，求超越
<shual> 我们限量自助餐
<evan886> gentoo-cn  好冷清呀
<evan886> 还是这里热闹 好玩
<shual> 一个月可以吃1~3次
<kevinyings> shual：为什么自助又限量啊？
<pityonline> kevinyings: 请我吃饭吧，我超越你
<shual> 从不能天天吃啊
<shual> 撑死去
<MeaCulpa> 想起一位导师说的，数据仓库和数据库的区别，数据库查询就像在上海问路。数据仓库就是在北京...
<kevinyings> pityonline：rh的滚粗
<pityonline> kevinyings: 俺不是 rh 的，俺现在是无业游民
<Charlie_S> 有没有人了解openNI
<kevinyings> pityonline：那别了，来吧，我们一人一半
<Charlie_S> openNI或者openCV的
<pityonline> kevinyings: 那就不够吃啦
<shual> 很基情啊
<zodiac1111> #opencv
 * hamo 基情是这个频道永恒的主题...cc adam8157 huntxu
 * adam8157 p姐双丰收
<huntxu> hamo: 看來早上ban得不夠
<lyn> 大家好
<Charlie_S> zodiac1111: Thx
<pityonline> adam8157: P姐哪儿又双丰收了？
<kk> lyn, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<adam8157> pityonline: 爱情基情双丰收
<lyn> kk好
<shual> 在ubuntu下面办公，经常都跑一个XP来对付RTX这类即时通讯软件
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求帮助：同一台电脑，10.04可以开ZOOM IN-OUT ，12.04 不能 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382708 如题，难道12.04 对显卡的要求比10.04高？是否可以有强行开启特效的办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fishers — 2012-07-31 11:26
<lyn> 呵呵，又用fortran作计算的吗？
<shual> 要不是这个rtx，完全可以脱离windows了，wine跑rtx有折腾
<evan886> 讨厌rtx呀
<lyn> 请教，有没有简单易懂的fortran的中文教程
<Kerwin> 大家有用windows的么？用什么irc客户端呢
<jusss> kevinyings: 求助怎么去掉ubuntu的splash
<jusss> pityonline: 你还在吗
<pityonline> jusss: 在想怎么出去吃饭
<ofan> 订外卖
<evan886> “大家有用windows的么？用什么irc客户端呢” pidgin吧 win or linux都可以用
<jusss> pityonline: 我sudo update-rc.d后现在开机停留在splash画面
<evan886> 我在gentoo 用pidgin 不错呀
<jusss> pityonline: 神说去掉画面，可是网上貌似都是修改画面的
 * adam8157 lunch
<pityonline> ofan: 我得下楼动弹动弹，要不浑身难受
<pityonline> jusss: 可以改的，但我没弄过
<UbuntuTalk> [anna] 大热天的，晚上再动弹
<kevinyings> pityonline: 几斤了，熟了没
<shual> 我觉得没啥必要修改，容易导致系统启动问题。如果启动不了可以到命令模式下面看看有啥报错嘛
<jusss> pityonline: 网上有说修改/boot/grub/grub.conf
<pityonline> 北京昨晚下的雨，现在还没停，凉风有了秋天的感觉
<pityonline> kevinyings: 一百四
<pityonline> jusss: 看来你要做的事儿挺多了
<pityonline> jusss: 你用的 grub2 吗？
<shual> 夏天才刚到，这会怎么秋天就来了。
<pityonline> shual: 只是说这阵风有秋天的感觉
<jyfl987> adam8157: git取下来是不是只是master的？
<shual> 广州这几天桑拿天啊，热得要命
<nagato> jyfl987: git会取下所有remote branch
<jusss> pityonline: /boot下的文件夹是grub
<pityonline> shual: 求 ifvwm 赐雨
<pityonline> jusss: 我问你 grub 的版本
<kevinyings> shual ：我在杭州，都成火元素精灵了
<jusss> pityonline: 我也不知道。。。
<jyfl987> nagato: 那我本地怎么看branch只有一个master
<pityonline> jusss: 你启动时不是先进 grub 吗？
<shual> 好在上班有空调，中午吃饭直接在楼下的饭堂，直接从地下层去饭堂，白天基本不用晒太阳
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: roylez z.cn 不错，支付便捷，购物方便
<jyfl987> nagato: 啊 我看到了 没加--remote
<evan886> 饿了
<jusss> pityonline: 没进过grub
<jyfl987> nagato: 如何切到remote某个分支下 我已经 check进来的
<kevinyings> shual：跟我一样
<pityonline> jusss: 10.10 是用的 grub2 了
<evan886> grub  我的 记得是 0.97
<pityonline> jusss: 你电脑装了几个系统？
<shual> 公司附近都没有餐厅，就一个饭堂，除了旁边的香格里拉酒店就没有吃饭的地方了。
<evan886> 一般是一个win xp + gentoo
<kevinyings> shual：公司有食堂
<pityonline> evan886: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=297412 看这个贴子描述，应该是 grub2 了
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: 怎么修改10.10 grub的菜单顺序 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<evan886> 不是 grub 2  我的
<jusss> pityonline: 一个
<shual> 我们的是保利的食堂
<pityonline> evan886: 你用的 10.10？升级上来的？
<pityonline> jusss: 怪不得没见过 grub
<kevinyings> shual：表示我们都点外卖
<kevinyings> shual：食堂偶然区区
<shual> 中午吃饭时间难得，动弹下
<sjd_zeus> 谁在用百度网盘
<shual> 别搞不好，屁屁长东西
<evan886> 吃饭喽
<shual> 走吧
<pityonline> jusss: 你的 /boot/grub/ 下面有 grub.cfg 吗？注意不是 grub.conf
<kevinyings> shual：尼玛，几斤了，我说屁股
<shual> 。。。。建议走动下嘛
<kevinyings> 久坐会脊椎问题还有腰椎问题
<ofan> shual: 痔疮？
<MeaCulpa> 还有JJ问题
<jusss> pityonline: 有
<shual> 我颈椎已经有问题了，经常疼
<ofan> 扭一扭就好了
<MeaCulpa> 脑力劳动者，高级
<kevinyings> shual：辞职吧
<shual> 这几天天天贴药膏了
 * MeaCulpa 既有脑力劳动者的颈椎问题，又有体力劳动者的腰椎问题...
<pityonline> jusss: 那说明是 grub2 了，你改 grub.cfg 是没用的，因为重启就会被打回原形，要改 /etc/grub.d/ 下面的文件，具体改哪个，你又有的学了。
<bepop> ifvwm: 看了下，find里的type只能检测block character directory什么的类型
<kevinyings> jusss：恭喜，找个wiki吧
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu怎么不加载图形界面，想用命令行界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382709 ubuntu怎么不加载图形界面，想用命令行界面 电脑配置比较差啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu — 2012-07-31 11:46
<pityonline> jusss: 小苹果发过 grub2 的教程
<jusss> pityonline: 好吧，我还是先吃饭去吧，貌似要学的太多了
<jusss> pityonline: 吃饭去，bye
<kevinyings> 还有6分钟，准备
<kevinyings> 我的紫菜汤
<kevinyings> 一定要加虾皮
<pityonline> 其实需要改 grub 或 splash 什么的吗？我觉得越搞越复杂了……
<bepop> 怎么用find查找并删除所有类型为ASCII text的文件啊
<ifvwm> bepop: 你可以加-exec 再次过滤。
<ifvwm> 先type过滤一次。然后-exec。只是复杂了点
<ifvwm> 后面就是纯bash了。
<kevinyings> ifvwm：神好闲啊
<piggybox> 呵，看到Facebook有商家指责FB用bot制造虚假点击赚钱
<kevinyings> ifvwm：整天都在
 * pityonline 吃饭去也……
<kevinyings> 还有1分钟
<hamo> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/7fd54a81gw1dvfvpjtnwfg.gif
<kevinyings> hamo：醉死
<maucat> 敢问一句，软件园的饭有低于十块一份的么?!
<kevinyings> 有
<maucat> 哪个方位
<kevinyings> 你那里？
<maucat> sogou
<maucat> sugou
<kevinyings> 妹，我杭州的
<maucat> 帝都。
<maucat> 现在IBM的饭是最便宜的，10块一份
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 神，不搞纯pl?
<roylez> hamo: 你有多out呢
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: pl的os walk实力不俗
<MeaCulpa> maucat: 帝都IBM便宜？尼玛...
 * pityonline 不出去吃了，自己做
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你吃过？
<maucat> MeaCulpa: 面。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 面嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 带饭
<MeaCulpa> maucat: ...我们这里也是10的光面+白菜，还不错
<maucat> 弱弱的问下，这里有glodon的么？
<hamo> maucat: dudu的饭还可以
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去帝都的时候，还是敌特...
<roylez> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70790521gw1dvesn4fgutj.jpg
<crisewng> 帝都正在下雨
<maucat> 昨天下了一晚上
<crisewng>  嗯是
<kevinyings> 帝都把龙王惹了
<maucat> 今天昌平线状态良好 。
 * microcai GB18030 是 UNICODE ~
<UbuntuTalk> Qiushi Guo 的昵称已更改为 John。
<ibodi> 龙王不会随便下雨的。见《西游记》
 * microcai GB18030 是 UTF 家族的一员 
<hamo> maucat: 在十八摸上班？
 * microcai GB18030 is a superset of ASCII and can represent the whole range of Unicode code points;
<maucat> hamo: 软件园里
<ibodi> 从理论上讲：android vs ubuntu 哪个更强大一点：：普通用户
<MeaCulpa> 帝都也有这种软件园？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: ubuntu
<maucat> 有个中关村软件园。剥削之地。
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 就普通用户而言，android 是否可以满足日常应用：web, msn, gedit,movie,file-manager, etc
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: dunno
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 感觉是可以的。就是那个超级 google 十分喜欢保存个人隐私。
<evan886> 点错菜了 好难吃呀  555
<evan886> 哪个 软件园
<ibodi> evan886: 再怎么好吃，照样也要变肥料的。将就吧你
<maucat> android上IRC用androIRC
<ibodi> 基本看了一下，应用比较全，相当我们这里的软件比较多。
<ibodi> 主要因为不必坐着用平板，准备入手。
<ibodi> google nexus 7" ：D
<evan886> 199么
<ibodi> 299
<evan886> @ibodi这么贵呀
<ibodi> 米国便宜
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  帝都就是最大的软件园，还是最大的威尼斯
<ibodi> 还没有算运费呢。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 威尼斯...
<ibodi> evan886: 不是很急用，可能还可以等等看 ipad mini
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: ipad mini ++
<MeaCulpa> 那才是杀手
<ibodi> 我不要杀手。
<ofan> ipad mini分辨率据说不高
<ibodi> ipad 最大不好就是分辨率太强，伤眼
<MeaCulpa> 无所谓分辨率，应用多
<ofan> 支持小屏幕的应用还不多
<ibodi> 其次是多要买appe
<MeaCulpa> 主要是一旦上了Apple的船，舍不得花出去的钱~~
<ofan> android比较爽的是更google账户结合太紧密了
<piggybox> 平板大半都是在床上用的 :)
<ibodi> 9494
<evan886> 喜欢GOOGLE
<MeaCulpa> 只要别被重置就好
<ibodi> 还是 google 吧。也无所谓隐私不隐私，反正人家都知道你在search 什么
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 9494 -- 买的本本基本没有用。最佳是那个 kindle 平均每日用4小时以上。
<MeaCulpa> google最近收紧了，我很多BB应用都被Google拒绝访问帐户信息
<ofan> kindle还是不爽
<ofan> 无背光
<MeaCulpa> 好多软件，一登录，gmail里就多了好多google的提醒，烦死了，就是卡住不让别人发财
<piggybox> kindle fire呢？
<ibodi> kindle 就是常常重启
<evan886> 怎样指定对另一个人说话   求访求
<ofan> kindle fire不如nexus 7
<ibodi> 分辨率169 DPI 其实刚好。
<MeaCulpa> kindle 啥时候能完美诠释ps, 图片，矢量图...
<ibodi> ofan: 你入了 nexus 7"?
<MeaCulpa> 纯文本这年头少
<piggybox> ofan: 可是nexus 7现在也有各种问题
<ofan> ibodi: 预定了
<ofan> piggybox: 漏光？ 现在是个屏幕都有漏光
<ofan> 有硬件问题我直接去换
<ibodi> ofan: 我们店里面没有货，所以不知道感觉如何。那些 ipad , samsung, acer  的都不喜欢
<piggybox> ofan:  http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2407422,00.asp
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Does the Nexus 7 Have Quality Problems? | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
<shual> @evan886   搞啥东东？
<piggybox> ofan: 基本任何产品的第一代我都不敢买
<shual> evan886: ???
<evan886> shual:  hey
<microcai> piggybox:  你是你父母的第一个孩子么？
<ibodi> piggybox: 恩。不过事实上 kindle 3 比 kindle 4 要好很多。
<piggybox> microcai:  ?
<microcai>  piggybox 你父母怎么敢养第一个孩子的
<UbuntuTalk> 叶健 的昵称已更改为 techaty。
<shual> 我有一个kindle 4  电池相当耐用
<ibodi> 购买之前，最好实际手摸过才知道。 :)
<piggybox> microcai: 你到底想说啥
<microcai>  piggybox 第一怎么就坏了！
<shual> ibodi:  kindle 3 我觉得键盘用得比较少
<roylez> adam8157: rh 5.8和6.2 GA了没？
<ibodi> piggybox: microcai 无意时生了
<adam8157> roylez: 早就...
<hamo> roylez: OUT席！
<roylez> adam8157: sles 10.4和11.2呢...
<ibodi> shual:  我常用键盘下载书。
<adam8157> roylez: sles不知道, 6.3都GA一个月了
<ibodi> shual:  kindle 4 touch 下载老是不灵光。
<roylez> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 节操啊！OP们的节操都掉哪去啦！
<piggybox> microcai: 我比较保守，这是个人问题。总有人买第一代的
<shual> evan886:  ??
<roylez> adam8157: 18摸这边吹的又赶不上了
<ofan> piggybox: 有些问题都是所有产品都可能有的，比如坏像素等，有其他问题就直接去换
<roylez> hamo: 你自己说的要out
<adam8157> roylez: 吹的?
<shual> ibodi: 下载书籍的习惯不一样。我很少用wifi
<roylez> adam8157: 吹的是GA 30天内支持
<microcai> ofan:  坏像素是 RP  问题。国家3包居然说 3 以上才能换。 shit 垃圾标准
<shual> ibodi: 基本充电一次可以用3个星期左右的时间
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似是6月20发布的
<piggybox> ibodi: kindle主要好处是轻，ipad太重，得搁在腿上
<bepop> ifvwm: exec了可以用管道吗
<ibodi> shual: 不是。我的书也都在电脑上直接可以拷贝。但是 kindle 中文字体，网页显示完美。但是不支持 html 所以都是上传网站下载看。
<ibodi> piggybox: 小心颈椎。
<shual> ibodi: 那你比较折腾，我通常看pdf和txt
<MeaCulpa> 话说
<MeaCulpa> 既然kindle不能看技术文档
<piggybox> ibodi: 已经坏掉啦
<MeaCulpa> 和不直接弄阅读器
<MeaCulpa> 直接读出来不是更好
<ibodi> shual: txt 不好看。所以我都是转 html
<shual> kindle一个比较方便的地方就是，小，轻，电池耐用
<microcai> shual:  kindle 看 pdf 蛋疼。 pdf 不能重新排版适应屏幕
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得kindle完全不如一个好点的朗读引擎了
<MeaCulpa> 用眼睛是浪费
<jyfl987> microcai: 你用原版系统自然2了 pdf也要看是什么类型的
<shual> microcai: 不要看那写扫描版的
<ibodi> kindle 最大好处是 e-ink 养眼。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: tts引擎不照啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: kindle可以直接读ps么
<jyfl987> 其实我觉得kindle主要还是省电问题
<piggybox> microcai: 得用kindle dx看pdf
<microcai> jyfl987:  不敢刷成别的系统
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你要考虑一个问题  支持不支持 只是系统而已 你装fbreader就支持了
<shual> 我一直都是用多看系统
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我觉得纯文字阅读，以后终将被有声读物取代
<jyfl987> microcai: 你好2 国内一般都用多看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那公式你怎么朗读 额
<microcai> shual: 文字版一样。只有 txt 和 mob 能适应屏幕重新排版
<shual> kindle运行多看系统还是很不错的。对中文支持也比较和哦。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 公式？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你非用原版怪谁
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Kindle看公式？
<ibodi> piggybox: 需要颈部锻炼。如果已经硬化，需要去 steam room
<microcai> jyfl987:  多看开源不？ 带毒怎么办
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Kindle 毫无看公式能力吧
<shual> microcai: 你怎么转mob格式
<jyfl987> 其实我觉得ipad配个高通的 mirason屏幕会比较好
<shual> microcai: 自己手动转还是直接下载mob格式
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我就是在说，既然kindle看公式看图无能...还不如朗读...
<microcai> shual:   calibre
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你pdf里一个公式 你怎么朗读？难道你不能看pdf?
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 看，但不用kindle看
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不会以为kindle不能显示图吧？
<microcai> shual:  能下到 mob 最好，下不到就用 calibre 转
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 能显示，效果一般，我看过
<shual> microcai: 正好这个软件ubuntu下面也有，你是用这个管理你的kindle电子书吗？
<microcai> shual:  yep
<ibodi> shual:  你比较一下 html vs txt 效果很不一样 http://shipu.net/fo/?T
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y CBETA 大藏經電子書 - Buddhist cannon for ebook readers
<shual> microcai: good，我也是是
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 好热闹
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我看书都靠kindle 包括技术书 所以有图表什么的 这个你朗读我有毛用 何况还有些就算是文字  也要靠眼睛去看的 比如python代码 缩进是要命的
<piggybox> ibodi: 还没那么严重，现在我主要用台式机。本本和tablet都太伤颈椎了
<shual> ibodi: 小哥，你的颈椎也不好？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦...我以为Kindle不能看技术文档...图形和色彩，高亮，现在都解决了？
<ibodi> shual: 我现在还没有问题。
<jyfl987> piggybox: 买个投影仪 1024x768的1k多 你可以躺床上 投影到天花板上
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 电子墨水都彩色了？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不许要彩色啊
<shual> ibodi: 我的已经出问题了，只能自己多注意。
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] :D
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: kindle没有彩色 但是电子墨水是有彩色的
<piggybox> jyfl987: 哈哈，我以前想过买个LED挂天花板上
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 1k的投影，几次就烧坏了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 有质量比较好的吧
<shual> microcai: 我也试试 calibre
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没彩色看代码....也只能看看py...看神的pl要死的
<ibodi> shual:  你们就反方向调整：把显示器故意放高点位置。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 高通的mirason就是彩色的 放视频都可以 汉王有一个用这个的 死贵 3k多
<UbuntuTalk> [Carl] 1400多的还不错，我朋友就用的
<shual> ibodi: 显示器方面已经垫高了很多。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说的这个看代码的需求倒是不错  可以考虑专门面向开发者 嘿嘿
<jusss> ifvwm: 把/etc/init/gdm.conf里面那句stop on runlevel [016]改成[0126]是啥意思？
<microcai> jyfl987:  真贵
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在移动设备 就是屏幕最耗电
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没代码高亮，除了python, 其他代码真没法看...
<shual> ibodi: 你推荐那个网站不错
<microcai> jyfl987: 看书要啥彩色，没发现书都是黑白印刷的么 ... 彩色的书死贵死贵的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看lisp大概也可以
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，大概
<ibodi> shual:  我每天用的
<MeaCulpa> scheme, lisp都可以
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是铜版纸的那种 一般的无非是套印 多两套工序而已
<shual> ibodi: 不过佛学方面的东西比较少看
<shual> ibodi: 看来你比较喜欢历史
<jusss> ofan: 。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 当年vi不也没代码高亮 还不照用
<piggybox> jyfl987: 那不可能是彩色电子墨水吧，听说那个还在研发中
<microcai> jyfl987:  四色套印成本就增加了4倍
<jyfl987> shual: 那个大藏经跟历史没关系把？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 总要进步嘛~~
<jyfl987> microcai: 但是印刷好像主要成本是纸张
<microcai> jyfl987: 人工
<jyfl987> piggybox: 是真的
<shual> ibodi: 嘿嘿，我乱归类了
<jyfl987> piggybox: 他之前介绍过那技术
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: liso有了彩色括号看着舒服多了
<shual> ibodi: 上周我们公司楼上有大师讲金刚经
<jyfl987> 是利用特殊的结构来折射 产生不同的颜色
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: lisp
<jyfl987> piggybox: lisp没括号匹配有彩色也没用 lol
<microcai> jyfl987:  套因需要校准，很麻烦的。我家开印刷厂的，这个我最清楚了
<piggybox> jyfl987: 我是孤陋寡闻了
<jyfl987> microcai: 原来你家是干这个的
<microcai> jyfl987:  :D
<jyfl987> microcai: 不是有激光照排么
<chgtg> microcai: 讲讲激光照排
<microcai> jyfl987:  那是输出4个套色版面用的，印到纸上还不是要校准3次
 * MeaCulpa 地球生物，色彩和光线是一对矛盾，既没有色彩，又不能发光....
<jyfl987> microcai: 你家的大概技术落后把  额
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ?
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 都一样
<jyfl987> microcai: 对了  你家的纸张从哪里搞？加国还是四川啊
<jyfl987> 前几天看到个3d打印机可以打印电路  感觉很不错
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 多少钱
<microcai> jyfl987:  除非是滚筒印刷，滚筒印刷有个电子扫描眼，可以对准套色专用的那个十字标记自动套色
<jyfl987> 那就不知道多少钱了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 很多生物为了提高微光视觉，牺牲了辨色能力，很多生物为了辨色能力牺牲了微光视觉，现在有个东西叫Kindle,
<jyfl987> 是国外的报到 估计还买不到
<MeaCulpa> 既不发光，又没颜色..
<microcai> jyfl987:  一般的一张一张印下来的是人调整的
<jyfl987> microcai: 那不就是了
<MeaCulpa> 灰度视觉和色彩视觉都浪费 ..
<piggybox> jyfl987: 连真枪都已经打印出来了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  人是自然界视觉最好的动物
<MeaCulpa> 1牛啊,以后打印充气娃娃
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 人色彩视觉不错, 灰度视觉很差
<shual> ibodi: 有看科幻小说吗?  分享一些mob格式电子版？
<jyfl987> microcai: 明明是你们农民老板目光短钱
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  别不承认，只有人的眼睛是能分辨全彩色的
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 这个成本可能比直接买个高太多了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没啊,很多动物辨色更强的
<jyfl987> microcai: 昆虫有许多比人强多了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: :)
<jyfl987> microcai: 另外 听觉方面有许多动物比人牛 额
<ibodi> shual: 我文化低，只看佛经。其他更看不懂。
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... !!!!  一次印刷只套色3次 .... 一次套好后能开机印刷一个月，有什么必要买高级设备么？
<jyfl987> piggybox: 不是100%器件  那新闻我也看了
<jyfl987> microcai: 所以你这是小打小闹
<UbuntuTalk> [高程] Help
<microcai> jyfl987: 只追求完美不考虑成本是不行的
<shual> ibodi: 那你比较厉害了，我是静不下心来看佛经，之前偶尔看点都很难理解
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 很多鸟类有四原色
<jyfl987> microcai: 你不要借机说事
<microcai> jyfl987:  但是鸟的视觉分辨率没人好
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 还有很多蜂类
<microcai> jyfl987:  分辨率比人好的 。。。 没彩色
<jyfl987> 据说鸽子能看到磁力线
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 老鹰?
<MeaCulpa> 老鹰颜色差点
<jyfl987> 不过人类也有人能感知电磁波
<MeaCulpa> 人类比较均衡了
<piggybox> jyfl987: 气功大师？
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  对，人最均衡了
<ibodi> shual: 佛经像电视剧，挺好看的，尤其最近读的《阿含》都是日常有趣的故事。
<jyfl987> piggybox: 那倒不是 有报道说国外有两个女的 因为有这种能力 不胜其扰  只好躲到山洞里
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  而且论大脑里处理视觉区域的大小，人是全时间动物中最大的
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个也许是进化出来的
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 经书,受众很多文化程度很低的,所以要写的通俗
<shual> ibodi: 你对喜欢那部经书？
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 外国的那两个女的应该是心理作用
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ?
<microcai> jyfl987:  人的眼睛比较复杂， 300HZ 的处理速度
<jyfl987> 有可能 我感觉哪里都有电磁波 不大可能躲得掉
<microcai> jyfl987:  每秒处理 300 次
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 什么心理作用？
<jyfl987> microcai: 300hz哪里的数据？
<MeaCulpa> :)
<shual> microcai: 你也读经？
<microcai> jyfl987:  :) 大脑神经元最高运行频率
<microcai> shual:  yep
<jyfl987> microcai: 那不可能处理能力有300hz
<ofan> 不是24?
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: 那也不是。都是高级知识分子，因为考虑到学生可能程度低，所以用最明白简单的方法交流
<jyfl987> 你处理的时候不可能一个周期就搞定吧
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 神经元最高运行频率？？？
<jyfl987> dsp也没那么神啊
<microcai> jyfl987:  300Hz 的处理器，处理能力惊人，高度并行的结果
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 怎么算出来的？？？
<MeaCulpa> ibodi: 我就这个意思
<shual> microcai: 我一直都不懂，看来有空还是花点心思研究下。
<ibodi> MeaCulpa: :)
<shual> microcai: 加上对这类文化有点受迷信的东西影响了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 你知道带宽和时延的概念么
<microcai> jyfl987:  人的本我意识是依托于大脑的视觉中枢的。
<MeaCulpa> 人类只是有个绝佳的选择放弃意识
<jyfl987> microcai: 你又开始忽悠了
<microcai> jyfl987:  没有视觉人就没有自我意识
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 放弃意识不就成了机器人了？
<jyfl987> microcai: 盲人都是幻想出来的 包括天生盲的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 或者说是有机机器人
<microcai> jyfl987:  想想你自己，你觉得自己在哪里？
<microcai> jyfl987: 在眼睛中间
<jyfl987> microcai: 我想知道盲人是不是我们这个世界里的npc?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我在宇宙中
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 海伦  没有视觉
<microcai> jyfl987:  盲人也有视觉处理。幻想~~
<jyfl987> microcai: 没有 我集中注意力的时候才在那 在前额上 也就是通常人说的 第三只眼那
<ibodi> microcai: 需要看《楞严经》回答你上面: 心在哪里。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我是宇宙的中心,我盲了,这世界的色彩和光线立即消失
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 想找下载服务器压力测试工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382713 想找下载服务器压力测试工具,评估服务器性能,有多台UBUNTU 统计信息: 发表于 由 intlites — 2012-07-31 12:47
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 幻想  只能 想象  见过的  东西吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这算有还是没有自我意识?
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 一个人从来没有过视觉 怎么幻想？？？
<microcai> jyfl987: 眼前一片黑色而已。盲人看到黑色，不是看不到。所以依然有视觉中枢 。 植物人才是什么都看不到
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  能的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 你的意思就是说，其实看到的东西不是真实的，是大地母亲在忽悠着你？
<jyfl987> microcai: 胡说呢 天生盲人怎么幻想 根本没有概念的
<microcai> jyfl987:  有的，没有的话海伦怎么写文章
<jyfl987> microcai: 你们家主要印刷什么？ 钞票还是传单？
<jyfl987> microcai: 他是后天盲的把
<ibodi> jyfl987: 没有概念是个什么念 ？
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 所以刚才那谁说的   视觉是自我意识的根本 我认为不正确
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 嘿嘿
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我也觉得
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  没有视觉哪来的意识。 植物就没视觉
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 因为闭上眼睛你仍然有想法
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  你看到黑色了，不是什么都看不到
<jyfl987> microcai: 其他的都不说 天生盲人哪里有黑色的概念？
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  闭上眼睛，视觉还在处理
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不用看啊，有想法。
<jyfl987> microcai: 你知道黑色是什么 是因为你出生以后 别人告诉你 这个颜色是黑色
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 思想还在的
<microcai> jyfl987:  天生盲人也有黑色概念
<microcai> jyfl987: 除非没有视觉处理
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 思想是意识的体现啥
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 他天生盲   怎么有颜色的概念？？？
<jyfl987> microcai: 而且你知道哪些不是黑色  天生盲人只有一个颜色 他晓得什么黑色 白色
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 视觉试试表达的一部分而已吧？
<microcai> jyfl987:  盲人也做梦，做梦的时候看的见东西的！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 盲人应该不知道颜色的问题
<ibodi> 《楞严经》第一卷就是讨论这个问题：http://shipu.net/fo/?T19n0945_001
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y CBETA 大藏經電子書 - Buddhist cannon for ebook readers
<jyfl987> microcai: 人脑跟machine learning一样 要学习的 但是天生盲人这方面不行的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 梦就是意识啥
<jyfl987> microcai: 那都是后天盲人
<microcai> jyfl987:  闭上眼睛你看的到东西不。我说的是闭上研究你的视觉处理功能就消失了？
<jyfl987> microcai: 我又不是盲人
<microcai> jyfl987:  盲人是眼睛坏了，不是没有视觉处理能力
<microcai> jyfl987:  就好吧天线坏了，电视没坏
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 那个 要是有个孩子  在娘胎里的时候就动手术  把大脑里面 与视觉相关的 部分给切除掉  那他就形成不了意识了？？？？？
<microcai> jyfl987:  电视坏了天线没坏的人没有意识的
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: yes
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 那听觉呢？？
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  听觉可以没
<jyfl987> microcai: 照你这么说 没上电的电脑只是没电  处理能力没有损失
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 视觉不过是一个信息接受器而已
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 没有了视觉可以有听觉  触觉
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  视觉和视觉处理不是一个概念
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 。。。。
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  为何你不是感觉你在脚上，而是在头上。 因为眼睛在那里
<MeaCulpa> Google Talk 也要被砍掉了?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 谁说的
<ibodi> 哟。到时後 nexus 回大陆还能用吗？
<microcai> jyfl987:  直接处理视觉的是在脑后勺。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.muktware.com/4046/gmail-bids-goodbye-gtalk
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Gmail Bids Goodbye To Gtalk - Muktware
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 意识却在眼睛中间
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 丫的,G+傻不拉圾的
<ibodi> microcai: 那个能见的果真在大脑里面，那么应该先看到大脑里面的东西吗？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: GTalk本来用的就是现成的协议, Google估计早看不顺眼了
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 什么叫意识 在两眼之间？？你之所以 感觉 你在你头上 而不是在你的脚上是因为  你的脚上 只有触觉  接收信息的速度慢
<ibodi> microcai: 那个能见的在大脑外面，能看到自己眼睛吗？
<centerpoint> google code挂了?
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 意识却在眼睛中间
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 意识却在眼睛中间
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] no
<microcai> ibodi: ?
<centerpoint> 怎么无法下载东西了?
<centerpoint> http://django-simple-captcha.googlecode.com/files/django-simple-captcha-0.3.0.tar.gz
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 就说改用hangout嘛 又不是说不要gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 没挂
<ibodi> microcai: 那个能见的在中间，到底什么地方是中间呢
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不方便啊,pidgin能挂么
<centerpoint> 可以打开网页,不能下载东西
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 当然能啊...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: XMPP挺好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 视频改成hangout而已...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比较讨厌G+, 一定要用鼠标
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那么多新闻网站, 你看的这家标题最假... 你去看gmail的官方blog好了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦...我不知道~~
<lingxiao1107> hello
<kk> lingxiao1107, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<lingxiao1107> 你好。这里还可以聊天的啊。好玩
<ibodi> microcai: 超级帅和尚阿难被一个妓女脱到床上，将被。。。如来赶紧救护。于是发生《楞严》故事，问阿难，那个能见美色的见是在身内，还是身外，还是中间，还是另有所在，还是无有所在，还是无所不在...。
<jyfl987> google的jingle不知道能不能利用起来做文件共享什么的
<microcai> ibodi:  哲学问题解答不了
<ibodi> microcai: 没有了。就像你们上面热烈讨论一样：
<hamo> adam8157: 你办一卡通金卡没？
<adam8157> hamo: 哪有钱办那个啊
<microcai> ibodi: 思考哲学问题会发狂的
<hamo> adam8157: 5W羊你肯定有吧壕
<adam8157> hamo: 没有啊亲, 穷死了
 * microcai 宇宙只存在于自我意识当中，人一旦死去，宇宙也随之消失。 
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...你扔股市里的都不止这数了...
<adam8157> hamo: 赔死了哦
<adam8157> microcai: 我思故我在嘛
<kevinyings> 放屁，见在外，心在内，色在心内
<microcai> adam8157: 所以一个不思考的人已经没有存在的意义了
<ibodi> microcai: 你现在面对电脑，当你180度转，你的电脑还在不在呢？
<adam8157> microcai: "我死后, 哪管那洪水滔天" 这句话其实哲学上没问题
<microcai> ibodi:  我知道它还在
<microcai> adam8157:  yep
<jyfl987> microcai: 你可以当阿蛋的介错人 :-)
<adam8157> hamo: 你要办金卡? 壕
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这土豪 还说没钱
<ibodi> microcai: 毛主席走了，中国还在呢。中国不是世界一部分吗？
<microcai> ibodi:  毛死了，世界对他来说就是没了
<hamo> adam8157: 毛，那有那钱...
<hamo> adam8157: 那玩意是不是如果我不够5W了就收年费了？
<centerpoint> 谁能下载这个连接 http://django-simple-captcha.googlecode.com/files/django-simple-captcha-0.3.0.tar.gz ?
<adam8157> hamo: 貌似是
 * adam8157 毛腊肉
 * adam8157 带毛的腊肉
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> G+ 能不能设置默认circle, 我不要circle功能...
<MeaCulpa> circle, 类别,都是烦人的东西...
<microcai> 以非定位量子关联方式的信息传输 ...
 * microcai 谁能解释一下什么是 以非定位量子关联方式的信息传输
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 下载了也没法传给你。。
<ibodi> microcai: 我现在这个频道聊天，是否quit 以后这个 ubuntu-cn 对 ibodi 来说就没有了呢
<microcai>   ibodi 对你来说没了
<kevinyings> ibodi:你确定你就是你所知的你
<imadper_AUV> centerpoint: 随便下载呀
<imadper_AUV> centerpoint: 都不用翻墙的
<centerpoint> imadper_AUV: 我刚用在线代理下了
<kevinyings> ibodi:你能知道你的一切
<ibodi> 但是我明天还会登入，也可能换件马甲登入。我怎么还知道有个 ubuntu-cn 呢？
<centerpoint> imadper_AUV: 不然真的没法下载
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] GOOGLE CODE有时抽风。。。
<imadper_AUV> centerpoint: ... 网络问题, 问你的isp
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 虽然很少
<MeaCulpa> microcai: "Enterprise, ready to beam me up!"
<centerpoint> imadper_AUV: isp无良, 忍了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: \\// /
<microcai> ibodi:  死亡就是永远不登录了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: :)
<ibodi> microcai: 同理，那个老毛，色身不动了，但是还有会动会知道的还在，还知道有这个曾经做过主席的中国还在。
<microcai> ibodi:  你明天还登录，那是睡觉
<kevinyings> ibodi：你认定你知道的就是事物的实在吗？
<ibodi> microcai: 我不知的明天会在哪里呢。哈。
<ibodi> kevinyings: 我连我自己是什么也不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 你肯定是个人
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 应该没错
<kevinyings> ibodi：这就对了，未知的才是人的本质
<Charlie_S> Am I in the wrong room? Is this #ubuntu-cn,NOT a philosophy room?
<kevinyings> ibodi：所掌控的，所可以验证，所可以实践的，都只是未知的一部分
<microcai> Charlie_S:  人生来就赋予了寻找上帝的使命
<kevinyings> microcai：上帝不可寻
<microcai> kevinyings:  可
<ibodi> kevinyings: 未知跟知，有区别不？我所知道的 ubuntu 跟我所不知道的 ubuntu, 那个 ubuntu 是一？不是一？
<ibodi> 干活去了。88
<Charlie_S> microcai: who are you/where are you from
<Charlie_S> microcai: Thank GOD
<microcai> Charlie_S:   no idea .
<imadper_AUV> 扯这些上面了怎么?
<microcai> Charlie_S:  据说 jobs 知道这些问题的答案
<kevinyings> microcai：所以他见上帝了
<microcai> kevinyings:  应该是见到上帝了所以知道了，但是没法回来告诉我们
<kevinyings> microcai：你怎知不是见的过程中知道了
<Charlie_S> microcai: All the people who are no longer a human MAY know the answer
<microcai> kevinyings:  反正这个过程不可逆。总归是不能回来告诉我们了
<microcai> Charlie_S:  but how do they know they know ?
<Charlie_S> microcai: 你是说既无法被证实也无法被证伪
<kevinyings> microcai：但起码他去证了
<microcai> Charlie_S:   you can try ~
<piggybox> http://www.ted.com/talks/michael_anti_behind_the_great_firewall_of_china.html
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Michael Anti: Behind the Great Firewall of China | Video on TED.com
<Charlie_S> microcai: I know the answer is 42,that's enough
<sjd_zeus> 各位谁有libtermcap-devel-2.0.8-46.1.i386.rpm
<sjd_zeus> 和readline-devel-5.1-1.1.i386.rpm
<sjd_zeus> 这两个包
<microcai> Charlie_S:  every one will have that try. don't worry ,  you'll have your turn
<microcai> sjd_zeus:  yum 有
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 知道ubuntu的人越来越多了，论坛的人却越来越少了~哎 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382700 没怎么见过老人 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzu — 2012-07-31 13:40
<sjd_zeus> microcai, 能给我一份吗，谢谢
<microcai> sjd_zeus:  sure , yum install readline-devel libtermcap-devel
<sjd_zeus> ｛Setting up Install Process
<sjd_zeus> No package install available.
<sjd_zeus> No package readline-devel available.
<sjd_zeus> No package libtermcap-devel available.
<sjd_zeus> Nothing to do｝
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 你是搞石油的?
<sjd_zeus> RHEL官方源里面没有这个包？
<sjd_zeus> imadper_AUV, 不是
<imadper_AUV> o
<imadper_AUV> rhel的官方源? 那东西是不是收费的?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LS+1
<sjd_zeus> 我买的正版的RHEL呀
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 你有钱
<imadper_AUV> ...................
<imadper_AUV> 太有钱了, sjd_zeus
<hamo> 。。。。
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 这才是你们的客户...
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 多少钱一年呀?
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 赶紧伺候好了...
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 貌似超级贵吧~
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 我又不是GSS
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 按CPU数和用户数付费的
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 不便宜吧?
<sjd_zeus> 公司掏的钱
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 必须的...要不1B的营收哪来的啊
<sjd_zeus> 谁有这两个包，给我一下，谢谢
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 客户您好. 请出示您的购买合同/发票什么的, 让我等屁民开开眼界
<piggybox> redhat按CPU数和用户数收费？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你还没睡觉？
<imadper_AUV> piggybox: 我也不知道, hamo说的
<sjd_zeus> 不是的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 11点了
<sjd_zeus> 我拿到的就一个授权书，上面有一个序列号
<piggybox> gebjgd: 嗯，快乐
<sjd_zeus> 其他的不知道
<hamo> sjd_zeus: piggybox https://www.redhat.com/apps/store/server/
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: redhat.com | Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server Operating Systems
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 留邮箱吧. 我有空的时候发给你
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 给你开开眼...https://www.redhat.com/apps/store/server/
<sjd_zeus> sjd.zeus@gmail.com
<imadper_AUV> hamo: Self-support Subscription
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 自己支持自己都要交钱????!!!!
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 因为想用源啊...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛, 你那里有妹子聊天,我这里有二货哼歌呢
<sjd_zeus> 我们好像就交了15000左右的样子
<gebjgd> 正版的rhel
<gebjgd> 不如买suse
<imadper_AUV> hamo: sjd_zeus 做得好
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 继续支持鄙公司, 谢谢.
<hamo> sjd_zeus: power Z?
<MeaCulpa> 不贵
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 有钱人
<sjd_zeus> 不是，pc server
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 等我现在给你找那个包. 我用rpm下载下来是64位的...
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 刀和羊不一样!
<hamo> ...
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: rhel几? 5还是6?
<sjd_zeus> 5
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 恩, 好. 快点儿买鄙公司的rhel6吧~
<sjd_zeus> 晕，应用都稳定了，暂时不需要升级了吧
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 这个订阅是不分版本的..只要是RH支持的版本，这个号都能用...
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 哦~ 这么高端~ gaoji
<piggybox> 为什么要分2 sockets和4 sockets呢
<gebjgd> gnome用atom跑好慢
<hamo> piggybox: 肯花20000买服务器的人不怕买系统的时候多花2000
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: CPU 多,多个理由收钱
<imadper_AUV> MeaCulpa: 为什么不安硬盘的字节来收费?
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 硬盘可以换，sockets不能换啊
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 哦... cpu为啥不能换? 有没有焊死在上面...
<hamo> imadper_AUV: 不是CPU不可以换，是sockets数不可以换
<imadper_AUV> hamo: 哦...
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: check your mail.
<microcai> hamo:  nop 我希望我能节约 2000  去买 22000 的机器
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 然后再去花3000买服务~ 对不对~
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 少年, 你这样想真是太有觉悟了~
<microcai> imadper_AUV:  用 Gentoo  就可以了，不花钱
<imadper_AUV> microcai: ....
<microcai> imadper_AUV: 我为什么要买服务？
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 因为我们公司需要盈利
<sjd_zeus> imadper_AUV, 收到了，谢谢
<piggybox> imadper_AUV: 这么强悍的理由
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 不用客气. 付费用户嘛~
<microcai> imadper_AUV: :D
<imadper_AUV> piggybox: 对!
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 都跟你一样的想, 我们喝西北风去了~   :)
 * imadper_AUV 既然是付费用户, 以后就不能叫你色鸡蛋_皱死了... 
 * imadper_AUV 那就叫你 色鸡蛋_皱死_壕 好了...
<MeaCulpa> 国内买RH服务的多不多...
<MeaCulpa> 诶看到很多服务员么
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 可能不多
<microcai> imadper_AUV:  放心，傻瓜足够多，不够多了你们可以打广告忽悠更多的人
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 多的话就不会有这么多人用 CENTOS了
<jusss> ifvwm: 通过修改/etc/default/grub去掉了splash,但开机后一直都在tty7,只有一个光标在闪烁，没提示，咋能让开机自进tty1?
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 恩恩, 好..
<piggybox> centos出问题找谁？还不是redhat
<sjd_zeus> You need the GNU readline library(ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/readline/ ) to build
<sjd_zeus> this program!
 * MeaCulpa 居然有人要用CENTOS
<sjd_zeus> 郁闷了，怎么还这样
 * MeaCulpa 居然有人要用CENTOS... 东西破还不说,还不买服务...
<kevinyings> 我们公司用centos
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 抱歉, 超过服务范围了.
<kevinyings> 主要是盛大用centos
<sjd_zeus> 嗯，我自己想办法解决
<imadper_AUV> sjd
<kevinyings> 然后便于迁移，我们也用了centos
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 你在安装什么软件?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog_away imadper_AUV sjd_zeus 你们楼上这家, 广告里怎么那么多黄人 http://www.computer.org/portal/web/guest/home
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y IEEE Computer Society - Premier Organization of Computer Professionals
<sjd_zeus> imadper_AUV, 我在安装rlwrap
<kevinyings> 对了，kvm能制作iso镜像吗？
<sjd_zeus> 可能是需要64位的那两个包，我再去找找
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 你多少位的系统?
<imadper_AUV> MeaCulpa: 我们楼上? 你是说ieee?
<sjd_zeus> 64位的系统
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: <sjd_zeus> 各位谁有libtermcap-devel-2.0.8-46.1.i386.rpm  [13:41]
<imadper_AUV> <sjd_zeus> 和readline-devel-5.1-1.1.i386.rpm
<kevinyings> 最近见到一家公司用kvm的虚拟机，对比盛大的性能较优，但维护就麻烦，好像不能用镜像，求破
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 你要的是i386.rpm诶, 少年
<huntxu> kevinyings: kvm什麽時候和制作鏡像扯上關係了
<jusss> pityonline: 我修改/etc/default/grub去掉了开机画面，但开机后没任何提示感觉也不好，怎么让开机自动进入tty1
<kevinyings> 现有一个就是tar 全部打包，求更多简单方法布置机器
<kevinyings> huntxu：没，就是求简单复制机器方法
<pityonline> jusss: 把 gdm 屏蔽掉呢？
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<huntxu> kevinyings: 直接復制img麽
<pityonline> jusss: 嗯？
<kevinyings> huntxu：没img
<huntxu> kevinyings: 那用啥啟動的
<kevinyings> huntxu：提供商不让做，说成本太大
<MeaCulpa> imadper_AUV: y
<sjd_zeus> 公司的网络忒郁闷了，rhn.redhat.com都访问不了
<huntxu> ...
<MeaCulpa> imadper_AUV: IEEE网站还要放广告...
<huntxu> sjd_zeus: 居然是交錢的
<kevinyings> huntxu：就蓝讯那货，说他们公司cdn的，建镜像开销太大，我自己怎么做
<kevinyings> ?
<jusss> pityonline: 我先用ee的sudo update-rc.d...然后修改grub里面的quiet splash,去掉了开机画面，现在开机后只有一个光标在闪
<kevinyings> huntxu:他们只负责提供好配置好了的系统
<imadper_AUV> MeaCulpa: 没钱呀...
<huntxu> kevinyings: 哦
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，现在也进不了 gnome 是吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，不自动进了，想进的话，startx
<microcai> imadper_AUV:  别忘记付我广告费
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 咩广告费?
<pityonline> jusss: 这个我也没搞过，因为我平时还是用桌面比较多
<microcai> imadper_AUV: 帮你司打广告忽悠人用乃们的服务而不是  M$
<jusss> pityonline: 开机进的是tty7,现在没gnome了，tty7也没启动X,我想改开机启动tty1
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 我到rh之后, 一分钱都没拿到呢.. 还要给你广告费... 我穷的叮当响, 身无余钱...
<microcai> imadper_AUV: 不是你给，是你司给
<pityonline> jusss: 论坛上好像讨论过这个
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 我给你鄙公司的要帐电话, 你自己要去吧~
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：听说rh每天有咖啡喝
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 有...
<microcai> kevinyings: 何止
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：还有糖吃
<microcai> kevinyings:  公司有个地方专门准备一堆零食随便吃
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 邮件里面说有, 我去了之后发现没有
<sjd_zeus> 有美女泡吗
<microcai> kevinyings: 我去 rh 的时候还吃了呢
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：都有神么零食？
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 饼干, 小面包而已
<pityonline> jusss: 等下我找找
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：有果汁吗？
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 有吧. 看到了, 但是我没喝过.
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：干活时男女搭配吗？
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 干活都是各自干各自的...
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 不过女生比例很高的样子.
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：为什么呢？
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：it女神较少啊
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：有piaopiao的吗？
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: hr 前台
<microcai> imadper_AUV: 不许碰，是 蛋 专用的
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: 这个你问 hamo 吧. 他对鄙帽子的很多 mm 恋恋不舍
<kevinyings> microcai：尼玛，你们都内定了
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 有妹子了已经.
<microcai> kevinyings:  恩
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：有水果吗，有妹子，应该有水果吧？妹子更水果是一回事吧
<microcai> kevinyings:  妹子内定，水果随便吃
<kevinyings> microcai：一看你就不自信
<kevinyings> mi
<jusss> pityonline: 找不到
<pityonline> jusss: 有早期版本的
<microcai> kevinyings:  ... ... 我不需要 rh 的妹子
<microcai> kevinyings:  蛋才需要
<imadper_AUV> microcai: 昨天水果超级多. 大家疯抢, 一个妹子爬到桌子上说, 这上面的水果都是我的了!
<jusss> pityonline: 很早？
<microcai> imadper_AUV:  你应该大声喊，“你是我的了“
<pityonline> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=57487 2007 年的
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: 怎样设置 ubuntu 开机直接进入终端不进入图形界面啊 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<kevinyings> microcai：+1
<imadper_AUV> microcai: ....................... 我应该大喊, 我也是你的了~
<kevinyings> imadper_AUV：受
<microcai> kevinyings: +1
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: .... microcai
<sjd_zeus> 谁在用scientific Linux 6
<imadper_AUV> kevinyings: microcai 你们两个, 打死!
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: 还没搞定? 给你64位版本的包试试?
<sjd_zeus> imadper_AUV, 麻烦你了
<kevinyings> kevinyings：让妹子砸死我吧
<pityonline> jusss: 你的还是 gdm 的吧？
<sjd_zeus> imadper_AUV,  帮我将64位包发过来，谢谢
<pityonline> jusss: 应该可以试试
 * adam8157 meeting
 * pityonline 我靠！ linuxidc 上这坨广告哟，七处以上！
<imadper_AUV> sjd_zeus: check
<madper|working> palomino|working: 学习马叔
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求帮助】snmptrapd输出的报警怎么写如数据库或传递给另一个脚步 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382721 Code: root@ubuntu:~# snmptrapd -n -f Lo -F '%a %N %q %w\n' -c /etc/snmp/snmptrapd.conf NET-SNMP version 5.4.3 192.168.115.83 iso.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.8 4 2 192.168.115.83 iso.3.6.1.2.1.2.2.1.8 2 3 snmptrapd得一直运行 …
<sjd_zeus> 看到邮件了，谢谢
<madper|working> sjd_zeus: 不用客气. 色鸡蛋_皱死_壕.    :)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天有空晃悠么
<MeaCulpa> RH 前台如何
<madper|w`> \rs: 我想修改lpr.el文件, 是直接修改emacs自带的lpr.el.gz 还是自己赋值函数, 然后绑定成别的名字? 哪个更好一些?
<evan886> TMD 操 在中国 老是要搞一些备案的 ，有些项目老是没备案 运维这边老是要擦屁股呀 无语了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: nope
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://16s.us/16crack/defcon_2012/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 16Crack - Crack Me If You Can 2012
<evan886> MeaCulpa: 你也来这呀 哈哈
<jusss> roylez: X 下没声音没中文输入是咋回事？
<mugebjgd> 暴雨夜灌太原 多处道路被淹
<MeaCulpa> evan886: 除非你们开上海分舵并且把花儿放在魔都
<roylez> jusss: 人品...
<hamo> roylez: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/82182796-1808075291.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 瑞信年会最佳演讲_179373349_新浪播客
<hamo> adam8157: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/82182796-1808075291.html
<roylez> mugebjgd: 死德国佬不捐点么
<mugebjgd> roylez: 我捐什么 贪官都替我捐了
<mugebjgd> roylez: 捐钱不如捐东西
<jyfl987> evan886: 你搞毛运维？
<mugebjgd> 转：朝鲜运动员是幸福的，拿到奖牌可以见到金正恩， 没拿到可以看见金正日。
<sjd_zeus> madper|w`, 谢谢，我的问题解决了
<MeaCulpa> http://news.efytimes.com/e1/88056/Red-Hat-Canonical-Traitors-To-Open-Source-OpenBSD-Founder
<madper|w`> sjd_zeus: 不用客气.
<madper|w`> /nick iMadper|wroking  [15:09]
<madper|w`>  
<hamo> roylez: 视频屌爆了..
<\rs> maucat: 用elisp的advice?
<iMadper|working> \rs: 跟我说?
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 话说，有徳院的蛮？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382725 基本没戏！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ice00o — 2012-07-31 15:38
<kevinyings> kk:你的程序什么都发啊
<kk> kevinyings, 可以考虑在一些文化的侮辱。  ㍧ 
<roylez> hamo: 你天天屌爆
<hamo> roylez: 基席...
 * adam8157 羽毛球去了
<MeaCulpa> G.cn 发我的短信,是国内短信吧...
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 天天吃喝玩乐在公司...
<xiaofengzi> google发国内的要加86
<hamo> roylez: ruby的除法默认都是整型？
<hamo> roylez: 3/2返回几？3/2.0呢？
<piggybox> 1和1.5
<MeaCulpa> xiaofengzi: 发出人是国内的么?
<iMadper|working> hamo: 恩, 1和1.5
<iMadper|working> hamo: irb 然后自己试一下就可以了
<MeaCulpa> xiaofengzi: 关键,我想把我一些G Cal 的提醒设成短信,而不是原来的email
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：飞信什么弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 自己system call bc/dc啊
<huntxu> iMadper|working: 你居然模仿破馬
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 才发现...
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: ... 我一个手机BB, 另一个WebOS, 都没飞信
<huntxu> iMadper|working: 節操
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: bb有!
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 官方的! 两种!
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 有么?求链接
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 不好用打你PP
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 当然有了, 手机上网站就可以下载
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 没有那东西... 不知道你说的是什么
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我是说微信...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我说错了,sry
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: å¾®....
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 就那腾讯的udp穿网之王
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 国外效果好
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 打洞还有之王...
<MeaCulpa> :)
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 腾讯真是厉害
<MeaCulpa> 设了一大把google 短信提醒...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 不是厉害,是流氓
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 人家都在用IM协议,他家用网游协议....
<liyingqiao> 想买android用手机
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: QQ 从网络层面说,就是个打枪的网游...
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: ... 其实, 从使用上来说, 也是个网游
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: :)
<MeaCulpa> 一开始选型明确
<nagato> 可是没有人可以流氓过腾讯的, 如果大家都流氓, 腾讯也就没啥优势了
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 哪儿有给msn/gtalk什么的冲点卡的?
<iMadper|working> nagato: 如果你现在裸体去地铁里调戏所有的mm, 大家就会说, 你比腾讯还流氓~   :)
<nagato> 举双手双脚鼓励全国人民流氓到底!!!
<UbuntuTalk> Zack Charlie 的昵称已更改为 zack。
<nagato> iMadper|working: 那还不如带着女朋友去地铁上表演!!!
<iMadper|working> nagato: 表演前跟我说一声,我去看~
<ifvwm> 表演是艺术啊。行为艺术。
<ifvwm> iMadper|working: 你也带这破尾巴了
<nagato> iMadper|working: 还不如去看色情电影, 看真人多没意思, 不激情, 顶多就是满足偷窥欲
<ifvwm> nagato: 真人，可以实时3D切换啊
<ifvwm> 比DVD强多了
<MeaCulpa> 赚小孩子钱
<nagato> ifvwm: 额, 真要上去, 估计你们也会在哪里喊, 这两人真没道德.
 * MeaCulpa 给自己孩子的电脑,不会有windows, 有没有X就看我愿不愿意打kernel patch
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 这么强悍...
<ifvwm> nagato: 你去，我保证不喊
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 你不让你小孩X?
<nagato> ifvwm: 我乘车去, 估计你都回家了
<MeaCulpa> nagato: ifvwm 不是啊, 他已经有ipad了
<nagato> MeaCulpa: 把ipad的图形桌面删除掉...
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 还是弄个X吧
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu12.04 安装chromium后的奇怪问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382728 打开chromium后，在任务菜单、工作区都有显示chromium这个图标，但是就是没法正常在桌面上显示出来，点一下任务栏上的chromium窗口就瞬间闪到屏幕的右边去了，但是用快捷捷CTL+L之后输入内 …
<ifvwm> lol
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 但是我不会装XDM的,至少要自己起startx
<MeaCulpa> 它爸还没用上xdm呢
<ifvwm> nnnd 果粉就喜欢你这样的败家的。
<nagato> 把ipad安装上linux, 保证谁也不敢用
<kevinyings> 淫民啊
<nagato> 上帝保佑不是他子民的中国屁民.
<ifvwm> nagato: 你知道有几个上帝不
<nagato> ifvwm: 两个
<ifvwm> 你那是说厕所
<ifvwm> lol
<iMadper|working> 万物非主, 唯有阿拉. 所以只有一个.
<nagato> ???
<nagato> ifvwm: 为啥是说厕所?
<ifvwm> 有很多的。只是被统治者利用了，变成唯一一个了。
<nagato> ifvwm: 原来如此,
<nagato> ifvwm: 问题: 那么究极形态, 到底世界的最高统治者是谁?
<nagato> 难道是吸血鬼, 僵尸, 所以不生不灭?
<nagato> 哈哈, 果然是这样的
<ifvwm> 都是贱民，谈何统治。
<kevinyings> nagato：孩子，睡觉时间到了
<nagato> 睡觉去, 不然突然有人跳出来说我是Evanescence, 我又愤怒了
<kevinyings> nagato：发出太阳真火吧。。。
<nagato> kevinyings: 裂变和聚变的能量, 不是最强的, 最强的是黑洞里
<kevinyings> nagato:你说湮灭
<nagato> 洞洞里, XXOO
<kevinyings> 靠，被打败了
<nagato> kevinyings: 吸纳一切正反物质
<kevinyings> nagato：骚年，贵庚
<nagato> kevinyings: 23
<kevinyings> nagato：处男乎？
<nagato> 大概, 我记不清了, 只知道是1990出生的
<ifvwm> 正骚
<nagato> kevinyings: 当然不是啦, 找个女的破了处
<ifvwm> 花钱了？
<nagato> 找乐子就找女人, 找烦恼还是找女人
<kevinyings> nagato：多少钱？几岁？
<nagato> ifvwm: 怎么可能, 正当的找比自己小的女孩子
<ifvwm> 额。是吗
<jusss> ifvwm: x下没声音
<kevinyings> ifvwm：神被打击了
<jusss> ifvwm: 这是咋回事
<sjd_zeus> 教小孩子玩游戏就玩MUD
<nagato> ifvwm: 可不是, 请她去这去那,花钱一通, 就可以了, NND, 少女的处女就是比别的贵
<ifvwm> jusss: 那不知道，你搜索pulseaudio和xauth等。
<ifvwm> nagato: 我记得不用花钱的
<ifvwm> 只是难得真处
<nagato> ifvwm: 除了开房间, 应该算是不用花钱的
<kevinyings> ifvwm：你不要太腹黑
<nagato> ifvwm: 嗯嗯, 深深的赞同, 现在的女的. 可能自己破了
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 你先把你的那破冒号写正常了。
<nagato> kevinyings: 清纯多了, 容易被人看成二傻
<kevinyings> ifvwm:输入法就这样
<nagato> kevinyings: double-chars ....
<jusss> ifvwm: 在gdm里面进入fvwm就能有声音
<nagato> jusss: 那就在启动脚本里加上alsa,pluseaudio之类的
<ifvwm> jusss: gdm调用了xauth。其他想不出。说不定pa需要Xauth
<nagato> 说起来我最近的lightdm总是输入密码后无法登录,按登录就又回到lightdm界面了, 真让我纠结,不知道是aptitude删除了哪个包导致的,
<ifvwm> 自己看.Xsession-error嘛
<nagato> 幸亏我总是装很多东西, kdm,gdm,slim都装着,不然估计可能进不去了...
<ifvwm> 换dm可以进入？
<jusss> ifvwm: x下还没ibus
<nagato> ifvwm: 对哦, 下次检查下
<ifvwm> jusss: 自己启动
<nagato> ifvwm: 是的
<jusss> ifvwm: 名字就是ibus?
<ifvwm> 是吧。不记得了。
<ifvwm> 补全吧
<ifvwm> daemon?
<ifvwm> 教你瞎折腾。
<jusss> ifvwm: 不是ibus
<nagato> linux 折腾一半好,一半不好, 折腾得无法弄回来就是悲剧
<nagato> jusss: dbus?
<kevinyings> ：
<kevinyings> :
<kevinyings> :
<jusss> nagato: dbus好像也不行
<hamo> iMadper|working: 哟和...还会ruby那...
<evan886> fcitx啦
<mao> irc如何只进入特定聊天室的房间爱女
<mao> 房间
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 请问 各位 我现在在按照论坛上的硬盘安装教程安装ubuntu
<jusss> ifvwm: ibus-deamon,执行还是空格ctrl切不出汉字
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 现在到了磁盘分区的那一步了 为什么只有一个sda啊
<ifvwm> jusss: 新开软件
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 只有一个250GB的sda 没有我在win7下的那种分区
<iMadper|working> hamo: 我会键入3/2回车
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 恩, 跟马叔学得尾巴
<ifvwm> 本本快完蛋了。
<ifvwm> 到处花屏条文了
<jusss> ifvwm: 啥叫新开软件？
<kevinyings> 插， ubuntutalk与xchat连的吗？没注意啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 求助啊 求助
<yudu> Krist Pan: 你选择的什么分区方式？
<kevinyings> ubuntutalk也是irc？
<jusss> X下声音没有，中文输入法也没有，
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 什么意思？
<kevinyings> 我X下还没鼠标呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 安装过程中不是有一个 选择和win7共存的那个三选项的对话框 我的也只有两个选项
<jusss> kevinyings: 那是你没开wm
<yudu> Krist Pan: 哪两个选项，你选择的是哪个 ？
<kevinyings> jusss: 我开了
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我选择的是自己分区的那种
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 还有 我是按照：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=348452
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 硬盘安装指南（适用于11.10和12.04） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> kevinyings: 那你也很悲催，你啥系统？莫非是你的鼠标太高级？
<yudu> Krist Pan: 然后你只能看到一个sda?
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 是啊
<kevinyings> jusss：usb
<jusss> kevinyings: 我也usb,开wm后有鼠标
<mugebjgd> ifvwm: 太次了
<kevinyings> jusss：我怀疑跟auotmount有关
<jusss> kevinyings: lsusb
<kevinyings> jusss：不过我u盘好的
<yudu> Krist Pan: 很奇怪的问题
<jusss> kevinyings: 难道你鼠标驱动没被包含在里面？
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我想到我改了一个地方 我再试试看啊
<yudu> Krist Pan: 你的分区选项中有没有和windows 共存这个选项
<kevinyings> jusss：装了uvdev
<kevinyings> ju
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<kevinyings> jusss:config里，mice mouse0 mouse1都换了一遍，没用
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 没有那个选项
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 他说 检测到我电脑上没有按照操作系统
<kevinyings> jusss：指点杆还好的
<yudu> Krist Pan：哦，我想也是这样的
<yudu> Krist Pan:它没有识别出你的现有分区，所有检测不出系统
<yudu> Krist Pan: 因此也只有两个选项了
<yudu> Krist Pan: 怀疑你的分区表出了问题，ubuntu无法识别。但是不确定是不是
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我把 配置中的(hd0,0)改成了 (hd0,1)
<jusss> kevinyings: 换个鼠标试试。。。
<kevinyings> jusss：我鼠标没坏，换什么？
<yudu> Krist Pan: 哪里的配置？ grub ?
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 用easybcd的是和
<evan886> clear
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 时候 如果不改的话 就说找不到文件的
<jusss> kevinyings: 你知道怎么开机启动到tty1吗
<yudu> Krist Pan: EasyBCD我不了解，但是启动进入Ubuntu之后应该就与它关系不大了
<kevinyings> jusss：不是默认tty1
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 是不是要解除bitlocker加密
<jusss> kevinyings: 默认好像是tty7
<yudu> Krist Pan: 你能找到应用程序列表中的磁盘实用工具吗？打开它试试看看现在的分区情况
<kevinyings> jusss:有什么区别，1-7都一样啊
<jusss> kevinyings: :0好像也在tty7
<jusss> kevinyings: 我先一开机就看到tty1的登陆
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 分区情况正常
<kevinyings> jusss：然后你不爽
<jusss> kevinyings: tty1的登陆提示
<yudu> Krist Pan: 显示的和你在windows上看到的一样对吗
<kevinyings> jusss：不想这样，你想怎样？
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 稍等 我刚刚退出按照了
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 安装了 我再搞一次
<yudu> Krist Pan: 好
<jusss> kevinyings: 我修改了grub,现在开机没有了动画，只会在tty7那显示一个闪烁的光标（X应该没打开），我想让一开机就进tty1,让tty1的登陆提示我已开机
<kevinyings> jusss：1:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty tty1  找到这样的东西，把除了1外的2,3,4,5,6,7都删了，一了白了
<jusss> kevinyings: 这样太暴力了。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 有关11.04界面切换的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382736 最近要做有关GUN Radio相关的实验，故而在安装相关软件的时候遇到了很多问题，其中11.04的界面切换就是一个。 装了ubuntu后第一次进入的界面是GNOME界面，接着我按了ctrl+alt+fn进入了命令提示符界面。从此开 …
<hamo> adam8157: 我受不了啦....
<kevinyings> rh的被抛弃了
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我在终端里面敲命令 里面一共有sda1 到sda6
<roylez> hamo: 咋啦，被 palomino|working 蹂躏了？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jusss> kevinyings: 你内存一般使用多大？
<hamo> roylez: 破马只能你来蹂躏...留给你了...
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 17.6GB, 78.6% free - Swap: 7.6GB, 100.0% free]
<kevinyings> jusss：没钱，1G
<hamo> adam8157: 打错了，是“  我瘦不了啦！"
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * huntxu 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jusss> kevinyings: 我是问已使用多大
 * hamo 轻轻地抚摸 huntxu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<huntxu> hamo: 你太基了
<yudu> Krist Pan: 还是无法安装吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 有钱
<kevinyings> jusss：0.8G左右吧
<hamo> palomino|working: 17.6G....
<palomino|working> 闲置的内存全插上了 , hamo
<jusss> kevinyings: 俺550+MB
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 还是说 未检测到操作系统
<kevinyings> 基情无限
<jusss> kevinyings: linux不是号称可以在256M的内存上跑吗？这怎么占这么大内存
<yudu> Krist Pan: fdisk -l 的结果如何
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 有sda1到sda6
<kevinyings> jusss：哥nb不行吗？
<yudu> Krist Pan: 中间不断的吗 ? 1-6
<jusss> kevinyings: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 嗯啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=194802
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: 千奇百怪的分区表错误 - 光盘安装只能看到整个硬盘而无法看到分区的同学请过来瞧瞧。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我看看这个文章
<yudu> Krist Pan: 好，我也不明白怎么回事
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 还是谢谢啊
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/620abadbgw1dvg4zg6rzuj.jpg
<hamo> roylez: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/620abadbgw1dvg4zg6rzuj.jpg
<hamo> huntxu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/620abadbgw1dvg4zg6rzuj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: Mem:  32964296k total, 17186484k used, 15777812k free,   651316k buffers
<palomino|working> :o 32g
<palomino|working> 跟我家里那台一样大
<kevinyings> roylez: 这要多少钱啊，起码2000
<palomino|working> 不用，我买那32g只花了1700多
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 我在终端里面输入一串命令 它告诉我 分区之间不能重叠
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你那么多内存干啥的啊
<palomino|working> 已经缩减了.. , roylez
<palomino|working> 原计划是买 64g.. , roylez
<palomino|working> 后来一琢磨。。买这么多有p用阿。。
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 你想要干什么，测试性能上限？
<roylez> palomino|working: 你现在买的也只有屁用啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 你丫得多有钱啊
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<nagato> UbuntuTalk: hi
<hamo> palomino|working: 壕马...
<palomino|working> 开16g ramdisk , roylez
<hamo> roylez: 给壕马配个壕鞍吧...
<palomino|working> ......
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 看来这个事情很麻烦了 呜呜
<roylez> palomino|working: 你丫开的车是不是风帆牌的？
<palomino|working> 飞鸽牌的 , roylez
<yudu> Krist Pan: 如果是分区重叠的话，通过分区软件是可以调整的
<palomino|working> 二轮法拉利 , roylez
<ofan> 用了ssd为什么写入比读取多那么多？
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 买64G内存，再买64Gu盘，不用银盘了
<mao> ofan: 写放大
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/Aq6Gg.jpg
<palomino|working> 用sf主控的号称可以避免写入放大 , ofan
<UbuntuTalk> sunnyplay com 的昵称已更改为 hiphen。
<ofan> 放大这么多？
<roylez> hamo: 吓死爹了 http://pic004.cnblogs.com/news/201207/20120730_160722_1.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> hiphen 的昵称已更改为 sunny。
<palomino|working> 放大10倍都有可能呢 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: ...
<mao> ofan: 写入放大不是写数据对读数据而言的，是真实写的数据和实际写的数据的比值
<palomino|working> 在实际中，较低档次的固态硬盘写入放大率一般在10到20倍左右
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 那较高档次呢？
<palomino|working> sf主控号称可以<1
<ofan> 100-200倍
<palomino|working> intel的1.1x
<mao> palomino|working: 不可能小于1吧
<ofan> intel的不是sf
<palomino|working> sf主控会压缩 , mao
<palomino|working> 要是数据可压缩 , mao
<palomino|working> 就<1了 , mao
<mao> palomino|working: 居然还有数据压缩，见识了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 下班下班。其他都是浮云
<ofan> 难道我这ssd太垃圾了？
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 怎么搞成压缩的
<palomino|working> 主控芯片自己压的。。
<mao> ofan: 除了主控芯片，写入数据的类型也会有影响
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 丢个压缩包进去，也会被压
<kevinyings> ？
<palomino|working> 那就压不动啦
<mao> 有人了解pcie ssd不
<ofan> mao: 文件类型？
<mao> ofan: 文件大小
<sjd_zeus> 下班了
<mao> ofan: 刚才说错了
<ofan> 。。
<kevinyings> palomino|working: 那对岛国动作片没用啊
<palomino|working> hahaha , kevinyings
<ofan> 文件越大 写入越多？
<palomino|working> 不过用ssd存岛国动作片。。。 , kevinyings
<ofan> 这个貌似都懂..
<palomino|working> 成本好高阿 , kevinyings
<mao> ofan:不是
<palomino|working> 搜一下 ssd 写入放大率 就知道啦 , ofan
<ofan> 等编译
<palomino|working> 这事儿跟擦除的块大小有关系
<ofan> -j9 编译要一个小时
<palomino|working> .....
<mao> ofan: 随机写的小文件导致写入放大变大，连续写入的大文件则不会
<ofan> 这个ssd驱动不会搞一搞重新计算下？
<mao> palomino|working: 问你几个问题吧
<palomino|working> what?_?
<ofan> mao: 这我知道
<ofan> 问题多这么多？
<mao> palomino|working: 了解pcie ssd吗
<palomino|working> 买不起，所以不了解...
<mao> = =!
<ofan> pcie ssd就是插在pcie上的ssd
<palomino|working> 说得太好了 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 谢谢
<mao> ofan: 有两种方式，一种是native pcie ssd,另一种是通过pcie-to-sata/sas桥接
<mao> ofan: 我想要个两种方案的性能对比数据
<palomino|working> 这个......
<palomino|working> 转sata的话
<ofan> mao: pcieå¿«
<palomino|working> 不可能超过sata的速度呀
<palomino|working> 6gbps到头了
<palomino|working> pcie的ssd我看测试有1.xGB/s的
<mao> palomino|working: raid
<evan886> 超级本那些ssd+sata是什么 回事来的
<palomino|working> 那个是用ssd给sata当缓存
<ofan> mao: pcie的总线比sata的宽
<mao> ofan: 我知道，可是我想要个数据
<evan886> os安装在哪 个上
<palomino|working> 对用户来说你只会看到一个硬盘而已
<ofan> 自己算下
<mao> = =！！！
<kevinyings> 底层透明
<mao> 自己算
<KerwinZheng> 下班回家喽，大家拜拜
<mao> 还是找个实测的数据吧
<ofan> 带宽不一样测的有啥意思
<mao> ofan: 把sata ssd通过桥接芯片连接到了pcie总线上
<iMadper|working> palomino|working: 马叔! 你看我的nick!~
<palomino|working> ........ , iMadper|working
<kevinyings> 哥还半小时下班，坑爹啊
<palomino|working> 努力工作，很好
<ofan> mao: 还是按照sata的速度传
<palomino|working> mao: OCZ showed us its Kilimanjaro based Z-Drive R5 (native PCIe controller jointly developed with Marvell) running a 4KB random write test at Computex today. The drive was pushing as much as 800K 4KB random write IOPS, although by the time we got to the demo the drive had been dirtied to the point that it was delivering around 570K IOPS and over 2GB/s.
<palomino|working> Read more at http://www.anandtech.com/show/5923/ocz-demonstrates-native-pcie-ssds-zdrive-r5-in-pcie-minipcie-and-25-form-factors#ykQamj76AQIlsRJ2.99
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y AnandTech - OCZ Demonstrates Native PCIe SSDs: Z-Drive R5 in PCIe, mini-PCIe and 2.5" Form Factors
<MeaCulpa> sata..
<palomino|working> over 2GB/s... , mao
<MeaCulpa> sata这点速度...用不满ssd
<mao> MeaCulpa: 用raid呢
<palomino|working> The R5 features sixteen PCIe 2.0 x1 Kilimanjaro controllers behind a PCIe 3.0 x8 switch, enabling tons of bandwidth.
<mao> palomino|working: 哈哈，谢谢我去看看
<MeaCulpa> mao: 最多X2
<palomino|working> pcie3的8x...
<palomino|working> 真夸张这个..
<adam8157> hamo: 回来了
<palomino|working> 赶上显卡的带宽了
<MeaCulpa> mao: ATA本身的问题...
<MeaCulpa> SCSI啊
<mao> MeaCulpa: 那就是12Gbps了
<MeaCulpa> mao: 没那么多
<mao> MeaCulpa: 理论上
<MeaCulpa> 现在的SAS也就8G
<ofan> raid可以很快
<ofan> 10块组raid0
<palomino|working> 坏1个就哭了
<ofan> 1GB/s +
<MeaCulpa> ofan: n - 1 ?
<kevinyings> ofan：不是*10吗？
<ofan> 以前看过一视频
<MeaCulpa> n-1, 坏一个gep
<MeaCulpa> 坏一个就葛p
<ofan> kevinyings: 啥
<mao> 那个24块三爽ssd组成raid0....
<palomino|working> 我靠。。。。
<palomino|working> 奢靡阿
<ofan> 很早就有了
<mao> 看看挺有意思的
<palomino|working> 奢靡！
<palomino|working> 但是这个iops提高不了阿
<hamo> adam8157: 羽毛球？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> mao: Raid controller 没这个吞吐能力了
<ofan> iops能提高
<palomino|working> raid0，iops高不了阿
<mao> MeaCulpa: 具体我也不明白，看时评听NB的
<MeaCulpa> raid0, 可靠性还不如内存了
<MeaCulpa> 存储要的不是速度
<MeaCulpa> 否则UPS加RAM即可
<ofan> raid10
<MeaCulpa> 只要电压不是太波动,RAM比flash不知道强多少
<MeaCulpa> 还便宜
<mao> MeaCulpa: 可是ram得一直加电啊
<MeaCulpa> mao: 你的存储适配卡也要电
<MeaCulpa> mao: 硬盘也要电
<MeaCulpa> mao: 电量还是RAM节约,只是硬盘啥的比RAM强壮而已
<palomino|working> 等那个传说中的reram取代现在的ram就行啦
<mao> MeaCulpa: 可是那不用一直加电啊
<palomino|working> ReRAM代表电阻式RAM，将DRAM的读写速度与SSD的非易失性结合于一身。换句话说，关闭电源后存储器仍能记住数据。
<MeaCulpa> 存储就是个Tiering的问题,最高io都是RAM 给出来的
<xiaofengzi> "打劫！"随着一句不太标准的普通话，飞机上沸腾起来。吃饭的、聊天的、睡觉的，都像听见冲锋号一样两眼放光，兴奋地望向声音的源头。一个平头小伙刚举起半杯透明液体，就被众人压在了身下。半小时后，小伙从昏迷中醒来，看着眼前一脸严肃的女乘务长，终于哭着说完了那句话:大姐，加杯水！
<MeaCulpa> 下班
<palomino|working> ......... , xiaofengzi
<xiaofengzi> 表示一下存在……然后下班
<nagato> UbuntuTalk: hi
<kevinyings> 还有10分钟
<nagato> 有谁在用gtalk链接irc的? 站出来我看看,
<nagato> 没种的就不用站出来了
<nagato> 没用? 果然没用? 都是没种的...
<nagato> 没有!!!
<nagato> 不是哥看不起你们呀....
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于libcurl的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382744 因为要POST数据，所以就用libcurl，可每次输完信息会出现什么正在连接，然后就段错误，用gdb显示 Quote: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 0xb7fa92ce in Curl_raw_nequal () from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcurl-gnutls.so.4 这是部 …
<nagato> 你们倒是站出来一个呀
<nagato> 一个都没有么.... 真是悲剧呀....
<hamo> ...
<nagato> 惨绝人寰呀....
<nagato> 木有gtalk连irc的人呀. 木有呀
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ....
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 哥们儿你激动什么……
<nagato> 哈, 哥失望了, 我的filter没有奏效, 还是能看到讨厌的[]名字...
<kevinyings> 还有2分钟
<nagato> dispensable: 再试试?
<kevinyings> 哥马上要下班了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 试试什么？
<kevinyings> 激动啊
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<nagato> Gtalk的, 请求呼叫, 再站出来一次, 测试ignore
<kevinyings> 我决定每过一秒打一个a
<kevinyings> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<palomino|working> ...
<kevinyings> 再见各位
<nagato> kevinyings: 拜拜
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ////
<nagato> 我的ignore成功了么? 我终于成功忽略讨厌的gtalk了么?
<nagato> 啊哈哈, 我是"天才"呀
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 没有
<nagato> 好了, 撤
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 有病……
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: ??
<adam8157> hamo: ??
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<adam8157> lol
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的mutt郵件存服務器還是本地
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，是有沒有本地備份
<adam8157> hamo: 满身汗, 在办公室比较冷哦...
<adam8157> huntxu: sync的
<huntxu> adam8157: 服務器肯定有一份 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 互相sync的
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 那就是本地也有一份？
<hamo> adam8157: 把脑子冷坏了吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 晚上我要给他们介绍三大亚伯拉罕宗教, 然后说下异同, 以及为啥会冲突
<adam8157> huntxu: 嗯
<adam8157> huntxu: 要不多慢啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 那第一次連接的時候多慢？
<adam8157> huntxu: 一点也不慢啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一次sync
<adam8157> huntxu: 忘了, 拿到公司来sync的 我印象里挺快
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧
<hamo> adam8157: 今晚上还上口语课？
<adam8157> hamo: .
 * adam8157 走了 去上课
<kt> hello，大家好
<kt> 请问如何查看机器有没有声卡呢
<kt> linux下如何查看有没有安装声卡呢
<palomino|working> lspci|grep -i audio
<kt> 3Q
<kt> palomino|working: 返回空，说明没有安装啊
<palomino|working> 是阿
<kt> palomino|working: 请问你dmsg中哪一项是物理内纯啊
<kt> dmesg |grep RAM
<kt> palomino|working
<kt> palomino|working: 出来的信息中有两个看起来似乎是内存，不过值不一样
<palomino|working> [    0.000000] total RAM covered: 18432M
<palomino|working> 这个?
<palomino|working> 你是想看内存条信息么
<kt> palomino|working: 我的下面还有一行，system RAM
<palomino|working> 我这里没
<kt> 一行是;total ram covered 32760M,一行是System RAM 34816M
<palomino|working> 没有..
<kt> 也许不太一样，我的是centos
<palomino|working> maybe
<palomino|working> 你是想知道什么信息?
<kt> 没有声卡，肯定就不能解码了吧，如果远程没有，但本地有，你说可以吗
<palomino|working> ?_? 把远程的声音传过来?
<kt> 催啊
<kt> 对啊
<palomino|working> pulseaudio好像能干这事儿吧
<palomino|working> 但我不知道。。。没声卡时能不能。。
<kt> 听说过moc吗
<palomino|working> 没。。
<kt> 我一直用的是这个，在我的本上，不过现在在学校的服务器上，我想安装一个，结果一测试没有声卡
<palomino|working> 播放器阿。。
<palomino|working> Music On Console
<palomino|working> 呵呵，真没听说过。。
<kt> 服务器只有命令行，不过算啦，没必要在服务器上听歌啦，连个声卡都没有
<palomino|working> haha
<palomino|working> 是阿
<kt> 看显卡就是，lspci |grep -i vga
<kt> 对吧
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 话说arch最近大动了好几回了，啥时候更新iso？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382746 笨兔自带的主题怎么移植到arch下？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月下叹逍遥 — 2012-07-31 18:34
<palomino|working> 你掌握了 :) , kt
<kt> arch 最新是7月15号更新的啊
<kt> 感觉redhat系列的（包括fedora与centos）的yum要比apt用起来更方便
<darkx> this apt has super cow power!
<zodiac1111> 正在用fedora.yum感觉不错
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome 证书的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382747 StartSSL的免费证书，chrome访问会提示不受信任 把chrome的配置文件删掉 它又说可以了 然后关了重开 又变成图1 图2 提示的不受信任了 它究竟信不信任啊？ fx和op都没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 JiangHui — 2012-07-31 1 …
<kt> @kk是谁啊
<pylaurent> python 的匿名函数友好吗？
<darkx> lambda?
<cfy> pylaurent: 你想转向py了么？
<cfy> pylaurent: 其实ruby不错
 * microcai 哪个人能解释一下 x87 和 sse 算浮点哪个快？
<\rs> pylaurent: 单表达式，显然不友好
<zodiac1111> 请问有人知道 /bin/[ 这个是什么程序吗?
<ofan> zodiac1111: man [
<zodiac1111> ofan: BASH? 但是各种选项都不能用啊?
<ofan> zodiac1111: 啥选项
<zodiac1111> ofan: 我执行 "man ["想查看下这是什么程序,跳到了 BASH的手册.那么这个程序就是BASH?....
<ofan> zodiac1111: 内置的
<andyhou> test
<kk> andyhou, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<microcai> zodiac1111:  [ 是 test 的别名
<jzmer> is www.cyberspace.org accessible from prc?
<zodiac1111> microcai: 比如在我的电脑里 /usr/bin/[ 这是一个可执行的程序. 它有什么用呢?我只是好奇. (或者它的源代码在哪里可以找到?)
<andyhou> 那个网站打不开
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] DN DBGF
<jzmer> andyhou: thanks.
<microcai> zodiac1111:  是 coreutils 的
<microcai> zodiac1111:  有的 shell 没有内建 [ . 可以用这个
<andyhou> jzmer:你的站？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘 真的 烫 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382752 笔记本 联想 y460 双系统 win7 + mint13 装了 mint13 cinnamon, 好不容易 把 独显给关了 , cpu 温度 跟在win7 下差不多了, 偶然发现, 触摸板下面很烫, 好像是硬盘. 用 温度 检测软件看了看, win7 下 最高49摄氏度 最低 43 摄氏度  …
<darkx> sycheng: 大大
<zodiac1111> microcai: 谢谢 :)
<jzmer> andyhou: no, a community whereto i once belong
<andyhou> jzmer: 需要翻墙才能进么
<jzmer> andyhou: it was once one of the most popular sites for unix shells, and was accessible from within gfw. however, i believe that the site now has problems of its own.
<jzmer> but not those of gfw
<andyhou> jzmer: 唉，可惜我是菜鸟。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 新的pidgin/empathy可用的qq插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382754 pidgin-lwqq. https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq 基于webqq协议和lwqq库的pidgin插件. 目前实现了 好友文字聊天.群文字聊天 发送接受图片. 接受表情. 支持好友头像. empathy可用. 最关键的是支持gnome3的背景聊 …
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 看看去……
<pylaurent> cfy:  没有～  只是突然周围有个人这么说
<pylaurent> *** 闪人～
<UbuntuTalk> [Zong AiXiaoer] hi
<jusss> pityonline: 不开gdm wm,能直接在X下打开ibus吗？
<pityonline> jusss: 你指在 tty 下吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 对
<pityonline> jusss: 有中文输入法
<jusss> pityonline: 哪个？
<pityonline> jusss: zhcon 里的
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 用fbterm吧。。。。这个fcitx可以用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ..en
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] fbterm很好用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不过我现在一直用lxterminal
<jusss> pityonline: 我想直接在X里玩，不想用gdm wm之类的，
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我准备换GNOME了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] KDE虽然不错但是小问题不断
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 有时居然无法关机
<pityonline> jusss: 你又是指的 tty 吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我一开始接触linux的时候，kde在我的机子上奇慢无比，所以我转到gnome上了，一直到现在
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我感觉KDE速度还不错
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 但是有时候还崩溃什么的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gnome3.4我感觉相当好
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 当时好像是debian3.0时代
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我最喜欢他的快捷回复
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] gnome
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 这个哥们不会是想使用一个超级简陋的桌面管理器，然后在上面运行终端模拟器吧。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 那应该很简单吧，ibus，fcitx都可以用的。。。
<pityonline> jusss: 之前 happyaron 研究过两个输入法，我忘了叫什么名了，我觉得 tty 下用 zhcon 的输入法已经够了，可能不是 zhcon 自己的输入法，而是调用的 ibus
<jusss> 没打开wm de dm之类的,在xterm里掉不出ibus
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，我搜搜
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 应该能掉出来的，好像要设置一些环境变量
<pityonline> jusss: 你装上 zhcon，然后在 /etc/zhcon.conf 里有设置输入法的地方，ime = È«Æ´,,input/winpy.mb,gb2312,native 这个是拼音，ime = Îå±Ê,,input/wb.mb,gb2312,native 这个是五笔
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 设置哪些环境变量？
<pityonline> jusss: 如果你用五笔，把第一项注释掉就可以了
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<vic_> 用qt写的软件 ，用qtcreator编译  说是找不到phonon。。。。怎么搞？pro文件里包括phonon了
<jusss> pityonline: 现在没网，可惜现在没网，安不了东西
<pityonline> jusss: 没网你怎么上的 irc？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 如果你使用ubuntu或者debian，去看im-config软件包里的脚本吧。。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 你version下就只对了，^_^
<pityonline> jusss: version 什么？
<jusss> pityonline: /ctcp jusss version
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，手机上的吧
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯，AndChat
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 哎。。。这个pidgin-lwqq编译不过去啊。。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 放假回家了，现在家里断网，
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不用3.4了。。。看网上说BUG一大堆 经常CRASH
<pityonline> jusss: such a pity
<jusss> pityonline: so只能搞些不用网，不用下东西的东东，
<pityonline> jusss: 明白
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 没有网。。。。就好比男人没jj。。。。郁闷的很。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LS+1
<jusss> pityonline: 以前一开机就是打开浏览器上网玩，现在都一个月没打开过浏览器了，:-(
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 就和人没大脑差不多
<jusss> pityonline: 以前都是开三个浏览器，seamonkey chrome firefox
<pityonline> jusss: 暑假啊
<jusss> pityonline: 听说你有妹子了？
<felixonmars> 看上面有人发的pidgin-lwqq, 俺做了个包发aur上了 虽然自己还没测试成功 https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=61348
<kk> felixonmars ⇪ t: AUR (en) - pidgin-lwqq-git
<felixonmars> 有archer有兴趣试试的么
<pityonline> jusss: 传言啊，这都信？
<jusss> pityonline: 又听说换工作了？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 你的处境让我想起我当年开始学习linux的时候，也是没有我，软件依赖让我想死的心都有了。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 靠，emerge一下gnome 一大堆BLOCK
<pityonline> jusss: 上一份工作三年半没换
<jusss> pityonline: 你们这两天下雨了吗？
<Unlucky> 没
<pityonline> jusss: 昨晚开始下的，今天又下了
<jusss> pityonline: 我们这连续两天都开始下，
<jusss> pityonline: 市政府还发短信给俺哩，说有大雨
<pityonline> jusss: 夏天嘛，我也收到了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gnome-media居然把gnome-control-center 给block了
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @felix, 你编译成功了吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pidgin-lwqq很好？
<felixonmars> 编译能成功, 不过我没在empathy协议里看到 正在纠结怎么reload插件
<jusss> pityonline: 现在还看美剧吗
<pityonline> jusss: 在看 2 Broke Girls
<felixonmars> 好像他的CMakeLists写的挺分裂
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] /home/liuyi/pidgin-lwqq/src/../include/liblwqq/msg.h:124:3: 错误：typedef‘LwqqRecvMsgList’重定义
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 果然编译不过去
<felixonmars> = = 俺这能编译过
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 有解么
<felixonmars> 不知道
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio] ("gnome-extra/gnome-media[pulseaudio]" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.2.3)
<felixonmars> 编译的方式不对吧?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gnome分裂。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] mkdir build
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] cd build
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] cmake ..
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] make
<felixonmars> 嗯对
<felixonmars> 俺也这么写的
<felixonmars> 但是呢 他的路径一塌糊涂
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gnome 3.2奇葩啊
 * microcai http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=49#73 这个事情让我愤怒了
<jusss> pityonline: 你的tty里也无法输出中文吗？我这tty输出的中文是方块
<huntxu> felixonmars: 貓～
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] fbterm可以
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 原生不支持
<pityonline> jusss: 安装 zhcon 后在 tty 里输入 sudo zhcon --utf8 就可以正常显示中文了
<jusss> pityonline: 能设置字体大小吗
<kk> 新 华东校区 • live streaming http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382758 live streaming 统计信息: 发表于 由 rogEmagreeFak — 2012-07-31 21:43
<pityonline> jusss: 字体大小是要配置 tty 的，跟 framebuffer 有关
<felixonmars> huntxu: 哦哦哦 hx大神 好久不见
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<felixonmars> 好吧, 大家不用试那个lwqq了, 作者修复cmakelists之前不会work的= =
<pityonline> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=382065
<kk> pityonline ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 12.04 使用虚拟控制台fberm，显示并可输入中文 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 大神啊 我今天重新把硬盘分区了
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 安装了一个xp的系统 现在看到了各个分区了 但是 点击add没有任何 无法挂载分区
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @felix 好像可以调出帐号密码界面，但是登陆不上去。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 感觉好复杂。。。
<felixonmars> @厚脸王 手动安装so文件的?
<pityonline> jusss: 有点儿，照作就是了
<jusss> pityonline: 有网后再搞吧
<pityonline> jusss: 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @felix yes, 不过现在我的telepathy-haze似乎不能用了。。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 下一步是学学怎么配置fvwm1
<pityonline> jusss: good for you
<jusss> pityonline: 屏幕休眠有没有指令？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 爱 fvwm, 别折腾了。。。
<pityonline> jusss: 这个不知
<jusss> pityonline: linux据说所以gui都能以cli实现，gnome里面那个控制连接wifi的能用cli吗
<microcai> jusss:  不能
<felixonmars> jusss: 乃说的是networkmanager吧
<pityonline> jusss: 能并不等于好用，或更简洁快捷的解决问题
<jusss> 就是那个无线网络，在里面能连接选择的wifi
<jusss> 没有了gome,在fvwm里还能联网吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 谁知道 telepathy-haze的个人配置是那个目录？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @jusss, 当然可以了，扎个wifi联网软件不就可以了。。。
<felixonmars> jusss: 比如 http://code.google.com/p/network-manager-cli/
<kk> felixonmars ⇪ t: network-manager-cli - A command line interface to NetworkManager - Google Project Hosting
<felixonmars> 只不过这个死了很久了 应该还有类似的
<felixonmars> 我一般用netcfg
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] fvwm在95年的时候好像是主流，后来随着gnome和kde这种集成桌面的出现，流行度降低了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 不过确实很灵活和稳定。。。
<jusss> felixonmars: 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 可以挑战一下tilling 窗口管理器。。。
<jusss> felixonmars: 有没有让屏幕休眠的指令
<felixonmars> 忘记了- -
<felixonmars> 呵呵, 试试awesome
<felixonmars> 虽然我没能成功习惯...
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我没有试，不过如果习惯了，的确很高效。。。。
<ofan> 不一定
<microcai> jusss:  dpms
<ofan> 效率高的原因是切换速度快
<microcai> jusss:  xset dpms force off
<jusss> microcai: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 想高效率，那得大量使用快捷键，我还是喜欢用鼠标点的上网看网页:-)
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 这种类型的窗口管理器，我觉得只有大量编辑工作的人才值得学习使用。。。。
<jusss> microcai: 好像是关闭显示器输入的
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Mysql用户管理与PHP连接Mysql数据库的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382768 Mysql本身有用户和用户权限管理的功能，用PHP连接Mysql数据库需要提供Mysql的主机名称，用户名和密码。作为初学者，我查阅过资料里面的PHP代码都是用的固定的用户名和密码连接Mysql …
<maxupeng> 求助：昨晚升级后，发现开始菜单中的挂起和休眠按钮不见了，盖上笔记本的屏幕也不会自动挂起了，在电源管理中找不到可以配置的地方，该咋办呢？系统是UBUNTU 10.04
<jianjun> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=380773
<kk> jianjun ⇪ ti: Remmina 为什么不能连接 Win7 的远程桌面了？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jianjun> How to do?
<jianjun> how to do for this problem
<microcai> maxupeng:  10.04 ? tooooooo old
<microcai> maxupeng:  try  12.04
<jianjun> 12.04 LTS
<maxupeng> microcai，想装的，不过一直没时间，现在的笔记本工作用，不敢随便折腾
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 10.04  too old?   xp toooooooo  old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<microcai> maxupeng:  单独升级内核试试
<maxupeng> microcai，跟内核没关系吧，昨天还好的，怀疑是升级的电源管理器导致的，问题是怎么回退回去呢？
<jianjun> ubuntu x64 连接win7时报“无法连接到RDP服务器”。。。
<jianjun> 怎么办？
<jianjun> 最近更新了，才连接不上的，以前都能正常连接
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] i'am use then ubuntu x64 can connect win7 x64
<jusss> 升级看来还是问题多多，so俺坚持从不升级，
<jusss> 关键是不会。。。
<maxupeng> jianjun:悲剧，我升级后发现休眠功能不见了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] i wound to update to ubuntu12.10 ,because 12.04 use then bluetooth hava some probrem
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 是不是升级的过程中删除了什么软件导致
<jusss> maxupeng: xset dpms force off
<maxupeng> jusss: 命令执行后，屏幕一黑，然后没改变
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 执行命令后，眼睛一黑，然后变黑了。。。。
<jusss> maxupeng: 这是让屏幕休眠的
<Guest64704> 是不是你删错了什么东西？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我有一个好方法：关了屏幕。。。。
<maxupeng> 木有删，Update Manager中check一下，然后update，然后就悲剧了
<maxupeng> 关屏幕，但是硬盘没挂起啊
<jusss> maxupeng: 在电源管理那设置关屏幕询问
<Guest57755> 你用的哪哥源？
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @ max: 你试试sudo aptitude, 然后看看什么情况
<jianjun> 升级过程中没有提示删除什么软件
<maxupeng> jianjun, 没细看，直接就点升级了。。。
<Guest57755> 我今天升级的时候163的源有问题 几个包下不下来 最后用的sohu
<maxupeng> Guest57755 163的
<jianjun> 以前是能正常连接的，27号升级后就连接不上win7了
<jianjun> 确实没仔细看。。。
<Guest57755> jianjun linuxdeepin群里面那个是你吧
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @jianj 你先备份一下软件的配置，然后删除配制，看看行不行
<jianjun> 是啊。。
<jianjun> 那里面都没回复，，我才上这里来寻求帮助呢
<Guest57755> 远程协助不就是端口么
<Guest57755> 听说是64位有这个问题
<jianjun> 不是哦。。
<Guest57755> 32没有
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @guest 也有可能是新旧软件配置不兼容导致
<jianjun> 恩，我看那个贴子里说的好像也是这个意思，64位才有问题。。
<jianjun> 32位我就确认不了了，再装成32位。代价太大了
<jusss> 有挂起按钮吗？
<jianjun> 但现在我不知道如何恢复了，，
<jianjun> 我这里有啊。。
<jianjun> 有挂起按钮的
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 要不你看看dpkg的log？
<maxupeng> 哈哈，再Power Management中On Ac Power选项卡中的Actions:Put computer to sleep when inactive for，之前是设置为Never的，现在改成10分钟，不知道有没有效果
<jianjun> 怎么看dpkg的log?
<maxupeng> jusss：挂起按钮和休眠按钮都消失了
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<jianjun> 用ubuntu Tweak看看能不能把挂起按钮显出来
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pidgin-lwqq错误摆出
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 初学者错误。。
<jianjun> 关键是我不知道Remmina会引用哪些库。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 要不你安装一个lxde看看有没有挂起按钮
<jusss> 我这fn+f1挂起
<jianjun> 看dpkg的log。。也不知道如何做起
<whi5key> vimwiki用着很舒服啊
<jusss> 挂起有什么好处？和休眠有啥区别？
<maxupeng> jusss: fn+f1显示无法挂起！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 从你更新的那天时间看起。。。看看有什么异常
<whi5key> 挂起是干嘛用的 (o.o)
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 是不是你升级以后没有挂起关机休眠的权限了？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/remmina 去了下packages.debian.org 里面有。。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package remmina in squeeze
<maxupeng> 挂起会将状态保存到内存，关闭所有外设/CPU/硬盘，然后只供电给内存，保证数据不丢，从挂起状态恢复很快
<jusss> maxupeng: 因为俺这f1上还有两个Zz, lol
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 跟休眠很像啊。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不过休眠在硬盘里
<maxupeng> 休眠是保存到硬盘
<jianjun> 升级过程中没有出现error
<jianjun> ubuntu有没有问题反馈的入口。
<jianjun> 把这个问题反馈一下
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 休眠是白内存镜像保存到硬盘上了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] NT6的睡眠好像就是瓜期
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 挂旗
<whi5key> pm-suspend-hybrid
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] cat /sys/power/state
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] standby=休眠
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] mem=睡眠
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pm-suspend-hybrid这货类似WIN7里的混合睡眠么
<maxupeng> UbuntuTalk：执行结果：mem disk
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] echo "mem" > /sys/power/state听说就能睡眠了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 这个我没试过
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @jianjun 你从命令行看看能不能休眠
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LS+1
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] cat /sys/power/state就是
<maxupeng> UbuntuTalk：恩，这就试去
<whi5key> 别纠结这个了 买块SSD吧
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk：哦也，可以耶
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 使用 pm-suspend命令。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 可以了么
<maxupeng1> 可以
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] :-)
<jusss> 什么可以？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] suspend
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 参考这个 http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: How can I suspend/hibernate from command line? - Ask Ubuntu
<Guest57755> 现在源上的wine是1.4还是1.5？
<maxupeng1> 谢谢UbuntuTalk和jusss:)
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 1.4
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ubuntutalk是谁
<Freebuilder> 睡觉！诸位晚安！
<Guest57755> 1.5 好用点么？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不知道。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gentoo安装了wine1.4 但是没很用。。
<maxupeng1> Freebuilder：好梦
<UbuntuTalk> 徐天培 的昵称已更改为 落叶随风。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我用来wine自由门，翻墙不错。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 原来wine也能运行ghost32。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] goagent路过
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 有用gnus的没？
<jianjun> 看来我的问题，只有再等到下次更新看看了
 * jusss 睡觉，晚安
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] :-)
<whi5key> 有人用vimwiki不
<maxupeng1> 国庆打算重装系统，升级到1204，不过不打算现成的桌面系统，不知道用哪个WM，求推荐
<whi5key> i3
<maxupeng1> whi5key：之前用过，现在用zim
<whi5key> maxupeng1 换行问题咋解决
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 想折腾后者自虐的话用fvwm
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] WM的话。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] enlightenment
<maxupeng1> 目前比较看好sawfish
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] fvwm定制强
<whi5key> 珍爱生命，远离fvwm
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 是不是用lisp配置的那个？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 懒人一只 不想折腾。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 珍爱键盘，远离fvwm
<maxupeng1> 看王垠博客，极力推荐sawfish啊
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 宁可打飞机十次，不碰fvwm一下。。。
<whi5key> 恩 header
<maxupeng1> whi5key：什么换行问题？
<maxupeng1> 冏，UbuntuTalk用啥WM？
<whi5key> 生成的html 都变一行了 搞得我手动加<br>
<maxupeng1> whi5key：等等，我试试看
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] @maxu 哥们安装个集成桌面就得了。。。。干嘛要自己折腾
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk：折腾越多，懂的越多，我是新手，得多折腾才有进步
<whi5key> 哦 找到了 shift+Enter 插入<br>
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk，试试用zim吧，挺好用的
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 想折腾，玩lfs吧。。。。
<maxupeng1> 有这个想法，一直没时间
<pityonli1e> 如果在 tty 不用 sudo 在中启动 zhcon 会有错误信息刷屏,按什么都没反应,这是怎么回事呢?
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 折腾的你精尽人亡。。。
<maxupeng1> 话说zhcon已经很久没更新了吧
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk:-D
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我建议你使用fbterm吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 这个听说比zhcon好用
<chgtg_> pityonli1e: zhcon需要读普通用户无法读取的东西？
<chgtg_> 否则就不应该有区别
<whi5key> maxupeng1 我就是决定抛弃zim才用vimwiki的
<pityonli1e> chgtg: 我也很奇怪呀
<maxupeng1> whi5key: 最近觉得markdown挺不过，打算写个gtk程序支持一下，正在努力学习gtk中
<chgtg> pityonli1e: trace一下啊
<maxupeng1> whi5key:挺不错
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] vimwiki 是记笔记用的吗？
<maxupeng1> 是的
<pityonli1e> chgtg: trace 哪个?
<chgtg> UbuntuTalk: [厚脸王] 不局限笔记
<maxupeng1> 之前用过一段时间，感觉不好用
<chgtg> pityonli1e: zhcon啊
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 我不记笔记，如果记得话，我会用org-mode
<UbuntuTalk> [厚脸王] 毕竟我比较熟悉emacs
<UbuntuTalk> 厚脸王 的昵称已更改为 tumashu。
<pityonli1e> chgtg: 什么 命令 ?
<chgtg> pityonli1e: 自己google吧
<pityonli1e> chgtg: ....
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 困的眼睛都睁不开了，大家都是牛人啊。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我也困，今天的任务没做完呢。
<whi5key> 有人把所有命令都alias成一个字符的么
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @jiechic 你在打网游吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我没打网游呀。。
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk：困啊，没办法，正在学GTK
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 罪过罪过。。。。条件反射了。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵，又一个学习gtk的，，可以聊。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] wunderlist，，，个人任务。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 之前没试过gdb，，今天的任务就是学习它。。。
<maxupeng1> 啊哈，今晚有个蛋疼的发现，gio的文件遍历真费
<maxupeng1> 废
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 牛人，我不会编程，gdb这种神器离我很远。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 你用linux用来做啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 做桌面。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 平时聊天，信息量太大，，所以现在了，人少，，，好点。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我也做桌面了。。但是工作是开发的，所也也要用来学习，，，
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我不是搞计算机的。。。所以学习linux，只是我的爱好。。
<maxupeng1> 恩，最近发现markdown不错，打算自己做个基于markdown的记事软件
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] tumashu：那你真好。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] markdown语法简单，也挺好看，现在是轻量级标记语言中最流行的。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] markdown？？抽空看看。
<maxupeng1> 是啊，UbuntuTalk做什么工作啊？
<maxupeng1> 不用抽空，5分钟就够了
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 好什么，我学化学的，他妈的最后搞了机械。。。最后没法考研考了管理。。。。
<maxupeng1> 犀利
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] maxupeng1：不想打断当前工作。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 这他妈的叫无奈。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 要学会记到todolist，，，然后做个人gtd。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 习惯就好
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] getting thing do
<maxupeng1> 什么是gtd?
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] done
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 一种时间管理模式
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我现在蛋疼的用thinkpad的指点杆当鼠标操作。
<maxupeng1> 用触摸板:-D
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 触摸板比指点杆反映慢，，习惯指点杆之后，确实挺快了。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我也学习了一段时间gtd,不过没有坚持下来。。。。
<maxupeng1> UbuntuTalk不是计算机专业，怎么用上linux的呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] ubuntutalk学什么专业的？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我现在就是希望自己能坚持下来，，不然自己的时间很乱。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ubuntutalk是谁？我这里好像没看到这个人发信息。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] hi
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 那你需要相当好用的工具。。。不然你坚持不下来的。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] hi is a bot via xmpp
<maxupeng1> (23时52分47秒) UbuntuTalk: [jiechic] ubuntutalk是谁？我这里好像没看到这个人发信息。
<maxupeng1> 不是你么
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我应该是jiechic吧。
<whi5key> vimwiki 貌似支持markdown 的语法
<maxupeng1> 还不支持吧
<ofan> ...........
<whi5key> 最新的包里有markdown_base.vim
<maxupeng1> 啊，我2了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 郁闷了，，显示不正确。。。
<ofan> UbuntuTalk | [jiechic] 郁闷了，，显示不正确。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 。。。。。。。原来是这样。。。ubuntutalk是个机器人吧，，，转发信息的。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 这里的信息与irc同步，用中间机器人转发的。
<maxupeng1> 明了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] [ircbot] [ofan] UbuntuTalk | [jiechic] 郁闷了，，显示不正确。。。
<whi5key> 机器人君出来让我调戏调戏(^_^)
<ofan> UbuntuTalk | [jiechic] [ircbot] [ofan] UbuntuTalk | [jiechic] 郁闷了，，显示不正确。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵。。。
<maxupeng1> 冏，你们:)
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我是通信专业的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 偏硬件，，但是个人偏软件。。
<ofan> 以前也学通信
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 。。。不会是搞单片机的吧。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 没去做3g网络部署。。。宿舍的人现在刚一年已经5000了，我还蛋疼。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 学校师资力量不够，，，单片机被。。。x了。
<maxupeng1> 单片机挺好玩的
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 看在哪个地方 了
<NWMonster> ?为何是 UbuntuTalk 了？不是用irc client进来的？
<ofan> ä¹°raspberry pi
<maxupeng1> 大家看到我发出的信息是咋样的，我用pidgin
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 通信是不是就是电子信息？
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] [ircbot] [maxupeng1] 大家看到我发出的信息是咋样的，我用pidgin
<ofan> maxupeng1: 不错 很帅
<maxupeng1> 我去，咋这么长
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我是用empathy
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] raspberry pi 就是那个盒子一样的电脑嘛
<ofan> 便宜
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 是啊。。。。省电。。。
<ofan> 一般开发板都得1k+
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我是用talk@ubuntu。org。cn 进来的。
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] 还要自带显示器和键鼠
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] ..
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 所以是ubuntutalk吧。
<whi5key> irssi路过..
<maxupeng1> 什么芯片的开发版
<ofan> 不用显示器
<ofan> 直接vnc
<ofan> 有电脑就行
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我还想，如果用raspberry pi做一个gtd系统，应该不错
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] tumashu：通信确实是电子信息
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 这我就知道了，当年我上学的时候，电子信息和应用化学同属于理学院。。。。。
<maxupeng1> 刚google一下gtd，这东东太麻烦了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 其实习惯之后，真的不麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 但是最终要的，是要养成习惯。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 这个系统是要内化到你的生活中的。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] yes
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 就像学快捷键，最后都要条件反射才行。。。。
<maxupeng1> 各位，我闪了，再学会gtk就睡觉去
<ofan> 学毛gtk
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @max bye
<maxupeng1> ofan: 那学啥
<ofan> maxupeng1: qt
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @jiechic 你准备用什么gtd软件？
<maxupeng1> ofan: 不喜欢qt，编译太慢
<ofan> gtk编译也不快吧
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 要学啥就好好学。。。要坚持。。。。我还打算学commonlisp呢。。。
<ofan> 学commonlisp干啥
<ofan> 以后找不到工作就哭了
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 没什么，我也不是靠计算机生活，只是爱好
<ofan> å­¦haskell
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 对我来说，学哪一们语言都一样。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 因为我一门都不会。。。。
<whi5key> 现有发行版上vim成标配了吗
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] tumashu：我现在用wunderlist
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @whi5key 应该是吧。。。。好像nano也成标配了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 刚搞gdb去了。。
<ofan> wunderlist好渣
<ofan> 一直占用100% cpu
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 没有吧？？ubuntu下的哦，前两天更更新。
<whi5key> --！ nano这货我讨厌
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我这里没这问题。。cpu风口不是很热。。。肯定没用什么cpu
<ofan> 我mac下，不过都一样吧，就是本地做个浏览器
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我后来 都是 alias nano='emacs -nw -Q'
<whi5key> 好想打一场vim和emacs的圣战哎
<piggybox> whi5key: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 打住吧。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 喜欢用什么就用什么吧。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 享用gtask的，但是ubuntu下不好同步，找不到什么软件。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] gtg又有些问题。。
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @jiec 你可能不使用emacs，不然的话我推荐org-mode
<gebjgd> ofan: 你们放假了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 快放完了
<gebjgd> ofan: 羡慕啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我还在等9月份
<ofan> gebjgd: 干嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 休假啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 放几个月
<gebjgd> ofan: 3周 之后 还有3周假期
<gebjgd> ofan: 希望9月份前买到车
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧 要买车了啊
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 终于写完了gdb的文章。
<gebjgd> ofan: 不买车 不方便
<gebjgd> ofan: 9月份就不在家待着 直接消失
<ofan> gebjgd: 二手？
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我靠，我现在是两轮车，还是借的。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵，还没试过emacs，以前装ubuntu的时候用al那个版本用emacs改配置不会用留下了点小阴影。
<ofan> gebjgd: 这几天买了很多东西
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 我也买了很多东西了。
<ofan> 剩下的得交学费了
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] @jiechic  试一试吧。。。。你懂编程。。。很容易学的
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 恩，记下先。
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 买二手的 一手的太心疼 毕竟我是新手 另外车险便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: ä¹°bmw
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 我当年的一个主管，买了一个qq ，一个星期撞了4次。。。。。
<gebjgd> ofan: bmw 二手的？
<ofan> gebjgd: 咋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要1.6w欧
<ofan> gebjgd: 真贵
<gebjgd> ofan: bmw就不能买次的
<ofan> gebjgd: 买旧的
<piggybox> 而且维修费更贵
<gebjgd> ofan: 我当然说的是8成新
<gebjgd> ofan: 太旧的没法开
<ofan> 看看美国人开什么车
<gebjgd> ofan: 美国油钱便宜 不一样
<UbuntuTalk> [tumashu] 坚持不住了。。。。下次聊吧。。。。。bye
<piggybox> 老美都开SUV
<gebjgd> piggybox: 是啊 油便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: 我一阿拉伯朋友说美国油价太贵
<piggybox> 欧洲流行小车
<gebjgd> ofan: 那是废话
<ofan> gebjgd: 当时我都没反应过来
<ofan> piggybox: 看他们开的车，破到不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 中国人还说国外的人力太贵呢
<piggybox> ofan: 你说美国？
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<ofan> piggybox: 不过你那地方不一样
<ofan> 我这烂车好多
<piggybox> ofan: 嗯，加州车都比较新
<ofan> 用报纸糊的窗户...
<ofan> 保险杆都锈没一半了 照样开
<piggybox> 不过现在美国也开始流行小车了，比较油价还是涨了不少
<piggybox> 毕竟
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 睡觉了，你们聊。。
<whi5key> 睡觉咯
<gebjgd> 米国根本不知道什么是节约
<ofan> gebjgd: 米国人是不会干没有明显利益的事的
<gebjgd> ofan: 会的
<gebjgd> s
<gebjgd> 松鼠呢
<gebjgd> 怎么最近不来了
<knownbad> 可能在家里练拉包皮。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你真不是一般的恶心
<gebjgd> knownbad: 换ibus了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 速度果然比以前快了
<knownbad> 我还是 fcitx.  ibus multi-lib 问题多些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: fcitx对非英语键盘支持不好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 会默认en键位
<knownbad> 正合我意。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么正合你意？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 废话 你用英文键盘
<knownbad> 你今天慢了点哦
<knownbad> 是不是便秘了？
<kk>  06:16
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] eclipse 有中文版吗
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-01
<[-x-]> clear
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求救！以身相许~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382789 network-manager设置拨号就可以上网 为什么每隔3分钟就覆盖/etc/resolv.conf ????????????? 到底是什么覆盖/etc/resolv.conf ????????????? 网上的方法试过不下10种，没有一个有效的 ubuntu为什么把简单的事情复杂化？ …
<felixonmars> 233 resolvconf
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pidgin的QQ插件真好用。。
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] 额  我还是用 web qq吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] web2.   web3.  。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 除了不能发图片-:D
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 很遗憾，网络连接出现异常，请您稍后再试。(1265636288)http://support.qq.com/write.shtml?guest=1&fid=713&SSTAG=10011-1273536154 <<A HREF=>">意见反馈
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 腾讯产品交流
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 所以只能用pidgin
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] = =  最近  web qq    有些延迟
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] 太坑了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 刚才动鼠标碰到了玻璃杯。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] MD手贱啊
<namoamitabuddha> 为什么有的字从网站上复制到 xterm 里面乱码了？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 字体
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: faceNameDoublesize?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我xterm中文一直都是乱码
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 这货大概对中文支持不好吧
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Sanskrit 是用这个吧？
<kevinyings> 我x中文一向是方块
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=222812
<namoamitabuddha> UbuntuTalk: 你没有设置 faceNameDoublesize
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] :-S    建军节   = =
<kevinyings> 猪位，截色
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://imagebin.org/222813
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 部分可以。。
<kevinyings> UbuntuTalk：字体不对
<namoamitabuddha> UbuntuTalk: 你没配置
<kevinyings> UbuntuTalk: 那个下是下了，没配置
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩。。。没用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 一直在用lxterminal
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 你配置 xterm 么？
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] = =    囧人      kde  不是 中文支持的 怎么样
<UbuntuTalk> [羽落云飞] 听说很糟糕？
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha：赔了，在xauthority
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: ? Sanskrit?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 中文支持不错
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你确认? 梵语?
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: अग्नि
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 你能显示么？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] konsole不能改字体太SB
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 念佛了啊
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 拉丁化之后是 agni
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 梵语字体估计很多人看不了
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:不能，现在公司机器 ，温到死
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] अग्नि能现实
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 显示
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 在查 igneous 的词源
<MeaCulpa> 我这里不能
<UbuntuTalk> [www.ooins. com] 终于进入组织了
<UbuntuTalk> [www.ooins. com] :-D
 * MeaCulpa 幼圆党徒
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: xfce4-terminal 能显示的，我刚才测试了
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 我能显示. 但是看不懂
<UbuntuTalk> [www.ooins. com] 什么东东
<MeaCulpa> UbuntuTalk是GTalk机器人? id是啥我加
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我rxvt-unicode, youyuan, 不能
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] localhost liuyi # अग्नि木有问题
<UbuntuTalk> [www.ooins. com] 哦
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 字号太小了. 所以会有些字显示不出来. 简单的字就能显示出来
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 用 xterm?
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 不是, emacs
<MeaCulpa> 你们都高级~~
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我的字体是雅黑（有点。。。）
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: ......
<MeaCulpa> UbuntuTalk: GTalk ID
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: ...
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早~
<iMadper|Working> roylez: 主席早~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 早
<jusss> 在网上搜ubuntu的启动过程，出现了两篇不是很一样的文章，
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 我在说终端
<wzssyqa> jusss: 启动方式很多花样的嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 启动过程自行看dmesg等
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 内核基本加载-init-udev
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 我知道, 我说, 你的终端要是有些字能显示, 有些字显示不了. 可能是字号太小了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Sanskrit 和 Proto-Indo-European 最接近吧
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 我觉得不是。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 难道是版本问题？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不知
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 截个图看看?
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 我 pixelsize 已经是 20 了
<kevinyings> jusss: 搞定没啊，能进X吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 反正咱gentoo是systemd
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 很少有人搞那么大
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: ....那够了...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 启动时把quiet和splash去掉。。。然后你懂得
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 刷出来的英文字母就是启动过程
<jusss> kevinyings: 额，能进
<kevinyings> jusss: 能打字没？
<jusss> 修改grub把quiet splash后面加个text就不进gnome了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩
<yh8848> s
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 或者用dmesg什么的看
<jusss> kevinyings: 啥打字？tty下打汉字？
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 可以的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我这机子开机39秒
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 貌似很麻烦在tty下打汉字
<kevinyings> jusss: 玩游戏没？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] bootchart看的
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 随便打
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] tty直接好像不习惯呢
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不行
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] fbterm
<yh8848> irc port 8000 呀，终于上来了
<jusss> kevinyings: 啥游戏？没玩过
<kevinyings> jusss:显卡什么的都完了？
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 我知道了，xterm 的字体渲染太老旧。
<jusss> kevinyings: 不过能直接在X下通过xterm调出vlc看电影
<kevinyings> jusss: 那就行了
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: 那就别用那东西了....
<jusss> kevinyings: vlc好像不支持-display :0之类的所以需要用xterm在当前屏幕调出
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 没有代替品
<tenzu> 无聊了
<iMadper|Working> namoamitabuddha: gnome-terminal or guake
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|Working: 那个太慢了
<kevinyings> jusss: 哥都是右键菜单vlc
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 女学生都玩腻了? 疼教授~
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 你怎么跟破马一样学坏了?
<kevinyings> iMadper|Working: 膜拜
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我都在X下开KATE。。。
<iMadper|Working> kevinyings: 咩?????
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] FBTERM有什么输入法
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 恩, 跟马叔学的
<namoamitabuddha> Xterm目前不支持阿拉伯、叙利亚或梵文的文本格式化算法，尽管Robert Brady已经为此发布了一些试验性补丁。
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 你的工作内容是啥?
<iMadper|Working> ten
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我试试ibus-fbterm
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: verify/reproduce
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 太高级了
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: ... 高级个毛!
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 太搞基了
<jusss> kevinyings: 删除/etc/rc2.d/下的gdm的那个链接是不是开机就不启动gdm了？
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: gaoji..
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 小谢你要hold住
<wzssyqa> ChanServ:  kk roylez tenzu 拜op
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 哥, 我有什么hold不住的?
<kevinyings> jusss: 额，那你能开机成功吗？求检测
<jusss> kevinyings: 不知道还没删
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 袜子来啦
<jusss> kevinyings: ee没来
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 前几天是你说加了我飞信对么?
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 你这外号起得... 膜拜
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 似乎是的,不过我也不知道怎么知道的你手机号
 * iMadper|Working 膜拜色魔疼博士!
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 稀里糊涂加的
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 疼校长...
<crisewng>  求推荐个好的vps
<crisewng> 国外的就可以
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 也许是我以前告诉你的
<wzssyqa> crisewng: 出burstnet #1 vps
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 来生意了, crisewng
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] burstnet。。。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 似乎没有
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 很多文件后面那个rc和.d是啥的缩写？xinitrc init.d
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 或者是悦姐/茸茸
<namoamitabuddha> openfetion 貌似无法用了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 目录
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] rc是resource的
<iMadper|Working> jusss: .d是目录
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 这外号好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] .d不知道
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 恩, 好. wz....
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 像init.d xinput.d...
<crisewng>  嗯 我看下burstnet
<jusss> iMadper|Working: init和init.d不都是目录吗
<wzssyqa> crisewng: 换成了xen的,就把这个openvz的买掉
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] init是目录？
<wzssyqa> 卖
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 咩?? 什么init? 给路径看看?
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 似乎也木有,估计可能是因为共同好友
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我的gentoo就init.d....并且现在不用了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://imagebin.org/222814 果然能开kate
<tenzu> wzssyqa: 也有可能. 我用的飞聊, 嗯嗯
<kevinyings> 囧人:怎么不用的？
<piggybox> d大概是daemon？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] systemd不用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] d应该不是daemon
<jusss> iMadper|Working: /etc/init/gdm.conf
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0560daemons.php
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 認識 Linux 系統服務的 daemons
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 鸟哥好像说d=daemon
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 可是。。。xorg.conf.d呢
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 没见过这样的目录. 真脑惨...
<sjd_zeus> 有人用pidgin for windows的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] localhost xorg.conf.d # cd /etc/init
<UbuntuTalk> bash: cd: /etc/init: 没有那个文件或目录
<jusss> iMadper|Working: ubuntu的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。。
<crisewng>   godaddy 的webhost 也不错好像
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] gentoo木有
<crisewng> 用过  pidgin for win的
<jusss> ubuntu有/etc/init/
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ibus直接在X里用。。
<wzssyqa> tenzu: 飞聊约炮不方便
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] xterm也行
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 你还用约炮?
<tenzu> wzssyqa: iMadper|Working 咱不约炮
<shoukaiseki> 早
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: ibus能直接在X里用？
<jusss> fbterm-ibus?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 刚才装了ibus-fbterm。。不知道是不是这个作用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] TWM+XTERM
<sjd_zeus> 哈哈
<jusss> 没网看来玩不了，能让ibus在xterm里用就好了
<sjd_zeus> 为啥 我用pidgin连接irc老是断线
<jusss> 改dns
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] linux还是挺省资源的
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 开了一大堆程序
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 才1248MB内存
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<sjd_zeus> 我8G内存，不怕
<byNcz> .... 我512 加了1G
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 3GB内存绰绰有余
<jusss> 关了gdm wm直接在X里用xterm运行top,还显示已用内存500+MB...
<sjd_zeus> 我跑了一个sap的虚拟机
<jusss> 啥时候内存能降到200MB
 * pityonline 请问，awesome 里默认是没有声音的吗？
<sjd_zeus> lfs
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pkill多搞掉一点
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] alsamixer看看
<jusss> pityonline: x下？
<sjd_zeus> jusss: lfs一个，控制在200m之内没问题
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] lfs好麻烦啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 比GENTOO BT
<sjd_zeus> linux就是要折腾
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: oss
<jusss> sjd_zeus: 没能力。。。
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 还是alsa?
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 怎么看？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] alsamixer看看
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 在 unity 下面正常，一进 awesome 就没声了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pulseaudio问题？
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 你现在马上骂 oss写的不好, 然后 microcai 就会过来告诉你怎么搞了
<jusss> pityonline: 在X 下进的awesome?还是从gdm进的？
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 肯定gdm
<pityonline> jusss: 在登录界面那选择的
<microcai> pityonline:  oss 仍了吧， alsa + pulseaudio 挺好
<jusss> pityonline: 那就不知了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我twm下都能用amarok听歌
<iMadper|Working> microcai: ... 你怎么变得这么快!
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 你大awesome居然不行。。。。
<jusss> pityonline: 俺的vlc直接在X下也有声音，
<iMadper|Working> 我在tty下面都能用emacs听歌....
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] emacs能听歌？
<jusss> emacs最著名的不是煮咖啡吗
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我现在的音乐就是从tty2的amarok中传出来的。。
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: iMadper|Working 我在 tty 下也能听歌，还能看电影，只是 awesome 刚装上，第一次弄
<microcai>  iMadper|Working 懒得讲道理
<iMadper|Working> microcai: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] :P
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 一番乱搞KDE终于透明
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 升级驱动解决。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 好蛋疼
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: gpasswd -a USERNAME audio
<jusss> pityonline: root登陆试试
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 他的不是ubuntu吗? 能root登陆?
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<jusss> .Oicebot on
<iMadper|Working> hamo: 早, 嘎馬哥
<jusss> iMadper|Working: ubuntu能开启root账户，我就开了
<sjd_zeus2> ¹þ¹þ
<hamo> iMadper|Working: 早啊...
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 在 awesome 里还要改组？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] tty下好像随便。。
<jusss> jrrp
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 是不是你没加入audio的组?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 你那用户unity可以
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 说明应该在audio组
<jusss> !rppk
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 不该吧，账户只有一个，其属性在 unity 和 awesome 里还不一样？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LS+1
<jusss> lubot2这肆咋又进来了！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 因为所以虽然但是
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 通个账户在unity里面有声音?
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: yes
<sjd_zeus3> 不错不错
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 你现在开alsamixer, 是报错, 还是调节但是没有效果?
<jusss> lubotu2这厮又来了！
<sjd_zeus3> 哈哈
<sjd_zeus3> 呵呵
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus3: 色鸡蛋, 你干吗呢?
<sjd_zeus3> 我在找windows下的多协议聊天工具
<byNcz> 迅雷啊
<sjd_zeus3> miranda还不错呀
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] pidgin
<jusss> miranda
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus3: Pidgin
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus3: Pidgin, SourceForge 明星项目
<sjd_zeus3> pidgin的QQ蛋疼呀
<jusss> byNcz: 迅雷怎么用
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: i can change the volume and everything but still not any sound
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus3: QQ的问题这里人没必要回答
<byNcz> 用webqq用是啊
<sjd_zeus3> 我现在pidgin和miranda都在用呢
 * iMadper|Working 耳机坏了...
<sjd_zeus3> 公司封webqq
<MeaCulpa> miranda 丑了点
 * pityonline what happened to my input method?!
<byNcz> 你是在linux平台上用？
<sjd_zeus3> windows平台上用
<jusss> byNcz: emule据说能
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: no headphones, i'm using the speakers
<sjd_zeus3> 看找找有没有更好支持qq的多协议聊天软件
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: well, headphones works....
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: ... ... ...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 封得是域名还是IP。。
<byNcz> 迅雷不是能多协议的都可以下吗 像bt 电驴 什么的
<sjd_zeus3> NND,公司封QQ
<byNcz> 用webqq
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: you mean that you can get sound from your Headphone?
<sjd_zeus3> webqq也照封不误
<jusss> byNcz: 迅雷能上irc
<sjd_zeus3> 迅雷更封了，大哥
<sjd_zeus3> QQ都封，迅雷能放过吗
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] http://183.60.3.172/你访问一下这个IP。。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: right. then i disconnect my headphones, the speaks started working....
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] WEBQQ的IP
<sjd_zeus3> 不能
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] IP都疯了
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: but my input method still not work.
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: nice... you solved.
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: well, ibus or fcitx?
<byNcz> 好慢
<byNcz> 没有直接输入web.qq.com 快
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: ibus. it's working in tag 1, this irc window is on tag 2, but it worked just now, what the hell
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 卸载了autoproxy之后firefox崩溃次数少多了
<sjd_zeus3> 我的firefox就没奔溃过
<sjd_zeus3> 崩溃
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: no idea.
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: :(
<sjd_zeus3> 看来我只能自己搞个代理了
<byNcz> 19的chrome到是有很多次 flash的崩溃
 * pityonline 我在 tag1 上可以正常输入中文，在 tag2 上刚刚中文输入法还好好的，这会儿就不能用了…… 这是从 tag1 打好后复制过来了。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] opera进webqq居然crash了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] TX的程序员果然NB
<hamo> adam8157: 基蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 懒得踢了...
<hamo> adam8157: 刚才ping你那
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 没看到 这不是忙么
<jusss> opera不能用qq mail
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] .........
<byNcz> 用chrome
<pityonline> and window size doesn't work on tag2, mod4+m can't maximize the window
<byNcz> chrome上webqq不错
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] FIREFOX有时也崩。。。
<sjd_zeus> 看来只有pidgin支持得多一点哦
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 但是次数很少
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 上次chrome把我内核搞崩了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 和chrome-sanbox貌似有关
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。
<byNcz> firefox 上web 输入法不太好用
<sjd_zeus> 为啥要用web输入法呢
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] ibus-sunpinyin路过
<byNcz> 是与ibus输入法冲突
<pityonline> adam8157: Do you know the shotcut to move a window from tag2 to tag1 in awesome?
<sjd_zeus> 我在Linux下一直用的fcitx输入法，没啥问题
<adam8157> pityonline: S+Win+1
<adam8157> pityonline: Shift+Win+1
<pityonline> adam8157: 把 irc 聊天窗口弄到 tag1 就能输入中文了
<adam8157> pityonline: 0_0 不会这么灵异吧
<byNcz> --!
<pityonline> adam8157: 为什么我按一次 Win+M 窗口不但不能最大化，而且每次会减少一行的尺寸呢？
<byNcz> f
<byNcz> f11 最大化
<adam8157> pityonline: 我能接着说 太灵异了么...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也奇怪啊，刚才在 tag1 时还能输入中文的，结果输入法就是切换不了了
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<byNcz> alt + f10
<pityonline> byNcz: F11 倒可以最大化
<pityonline> byNcz: F11 是全屏
<byNcz> alt +f10 最大化
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] firefox上贴吧又崩溃了
<pityonline> adam8157: 能遇到这么灵异的事儿，真是三生有幸
<byNcz> 试试看
<pityonline> byNcz: not work
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 其实我想说, 你的声音那件事, 也很灵异...
<shoukaisekicojp> super+箭頭上 最大化,F11 全屏幕
<pityonline> shoukaisekicojp: super+up not work, F11 fullscreen works
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: ha--ha
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 声音这个之前不光我遇到过吧，类似插上耳机外放还在响
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: 昨晚我关机时一直是插着耳机的，今天开机是不插耳机开的
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: 六月十四, 雨, 宜祭祀,动土. 忌嫁娶,开机.
<byNcz> 你的是什么系统啊？
<pityonline> byNcz: Ubuntu 12.04 + awesome
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: ......
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: no no. you should say:  by
<byNcz> 哦 ，我的是fedora16 跟你的不同
<shoukaisekicojp> fedora super+up 是最大化的
<iMadper|Working> pityonline: no no. you should say : byNcz : ubuntu 12.04 + awesome + pityonline
<byNcz> fedora alt+f10才是最大化
<adam8157> pityonline: P姐, 其实awesome很丑的...
<hamo> roylez: ping
<pityonline> iMadper|Working: haha..
<pityonline> adam8157: 比 fvwm 强点儿，起码字号大，哈哈
<shoukaisekicojp> 我反正都是 super+up進行最大化
<adam8157> hamo: 昨天我的topic感觉还好... 终于完成任务了
<pityonline> shoukaisekicojp: unity 中是 ctrl+super+up 最大化
<AoBaMa> 有谁用过chromeos的？
<pityonline> shoukaisekicojp: windows 7 中是 super+up 最大化
<sjd_zeus> 没用过
<hamo> adam8157: 我严重怀疑听众是否听懂，都是专业词汇...我原来一个外教都没听过Gnosticism 这个词
<adam8157> hamo: 我用simple english解释
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] super+up没用过。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 习惯了鼠标操作
<hamo> adam8157: 那像Gnosticism这种词你怎么解释？
<adam8157> hamo: 我开场讲了个笑话, 就外教听懂了
<adam8157> hamo: 一种很奇怪的宗教
<adam8157> lol
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<shoukaisekicojp>  Alt+F10 是系統默認綁定的,而super+up是可以用戶自定義的
<adam8157> hamo: 我讲 米特罗姆尼说"我发誓, 美国永远支持以色列, and Jesus Christ"
<adam8157> hamo: 理解笑点了么
<pityonline> shoukaisekicojp: 我昨晚刚装的 awesome，alt+f10 按下会出现 1;3~
<hamo> adam8157: 不懂...
<adam8157> hamo: 首先, 罗姆尼是魔门教徒, 不能发誓. 其次犹太人不信耶稣
<pityonline> adam8157: 这得有背景知识才能看懂
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道罗姆尼是谁...
<hamo> adam8157: 太冷了...
<adam8157> pityonline: 昨天的topic就是说宗教
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你解释完了之后, 我也没找到笑点...
<adam8157> hamo: 美国总统候选人
<pityonline> adam8157: 现在有点儿更冷了
<adam8157> pityonline: ...
<imadper> diu, 这个鸟快捷键...
<sjd_zeus> 谁用过百度的ueditor
<pityonline> adam8157: 反正他也不信耶酥，最后一句可以理解为叹词
<hamo> sjd_zeus: .
<piggybox> adaam:  摩门教为什么不能发誓？
<adam8157> pityonline: 魔门教是基督教的分支
<adam8157> piggybox: 他们还不能喝咖啡呢
<hamo> adam8157: 摩门教不是邪教么？
<shoukaisekicojp> pityonline  awesome,沒用過,一直都是多工作區
<adam8157> hamo: 美国总统候选人是摩门教徒, 你说呢?
<piggybox> hamo:  不是，以前受过宗教迫害被打成邪教
<sjd_zeus> hamo: ?
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，我的理解是：美国永远支持以色列，我靠！或是：美国永远支持以色列，支持个鸟啊！或是：美国永远支持以色死，老天啊，我他妈的怎么能说出这样的话？
 * hamo 那为啥Gnosticism 是异端邪说？？？
<adam8157> pityonline: "and" 愿意是jesus也支持
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 8.1更新后Blender和GoogleEarth不能启动的问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382799 有没有遇到的，打开后窗口里没有内容，只有一个框框。。。关也关不掉，结束进程也没用，只能注销了，而且开始提示系统出错，这个是第一次出现。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 梦 …
<adam8157> hamo: 因为你信
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<pityonline> adam8157: 知道啊，所以说我把后面的理解成叹词了嘛
<pityonline> adam8157: 字面理解就是即支持以色列，也支持耶酥。如果按叹词理解就可以理解为：我勒个擦。之类的了
<adam8157> =,=
<shoukaisekicojp> ..
<pityonline> adam8157: Jesus Christ 常作为叹词使用的
 * hamo adam8157 pityonline 你俩好冷...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你的宗教事物处理的如何了
<kevinyings> adam8157: 摩门教一夫多妻啊，爽的很
<Chaos_C> 我也觉得……
<hamo> adam8157: pityonline 这雨下的周末还面基么？
<pityonline> hamo: adam8157 看你们，我没啥事儿
<piggybox> kennyluck:  早就禁止了
<hamo> adam8157: 有啥好U盘推荐没？
<adam8157> hamo: 贵的
<adam8157> hamo: 周六
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 挺顺利
<byNcz> 推荐ssd 硬盘
<adam8157> kevinyings: 事实上魔门也有很多分支, 只有个别才是多妻
 * adam8157 好忙
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没人揍你?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 稿子贴出来看看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我以前住在肝炎病房,有个自称摩门的来看我们,号称你们都是快要死的人了云云
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: wait a sec
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 结果那厮,被甲乙丙丁戊 肝炎病人亲切拥抱并且飞沫伺候
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 复合型肝炎, 致死率极高
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: hamo http://pastebin.com/gKZZtYWs
<pityonline> adam8157: awesome 右上角那个小格子是干嘛的？
<palomino|working> lol , MeaCulpa
<kevinyings> adam8157: conflicts
<adam8157> pityonline: 当前平铺方案的
<adam8157> kevinyings: 没有s
<kevinyings> adam8157: 好吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 怎么只开了个头
<kevinyings> adam8157: 看不到
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 限于篇幅?
<hamo> adam8157: 你发现没，信一神论的人在宗教方面都挺小心眼的...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 又没都写出来, 主要是说...
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我也信
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不过我感觉所有的宗教都有联系。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 神话都是相关的。
<pityonline> adam8157: 好神奇的样子
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: en
<kevinyings> UbuntuTalk: 世界只有一个神，那就是。。。。
<byNcz> 信什么教 相信自己就ok
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 这是比较有一身的
<byNcz> 神帮不了你什么
<adam8157> pityonline: 呵呵 我觉得挺好玩
<jusss> pityonline: ubuntu的init启动，版本都一样吗
<pityonline> adam8157: 没有，觉得不太管用
 * adam8157 不说了 我今天很忙...
<sjd_zeus> pidgin心灵感应模式真好玩
<pityonline> jusss: 这个没研究过
<adam8157> pityonline: 学术角度 lol
<pityonline> adam8157: :D
<imadper> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/telcast-taipower-knight-series-3-0-64gb-u-disk-brown-210-yuan-back-to-100-yuan-vouchers.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y TELCAST 台电 骑士系列 3.0 64GB U盘 咖啡色　210元（返100元代金券）» 什么值得买
 * MeaCulpa 彪悍的人, 信仰不需要别人的肯定,这就叫主观唯心主义,有这种认识的人,不需要神,神,其实是认同感的化身,弱者的选择
<jusss> pityonline: 有的说是/etc/event.d也有说/etc/init/
<sjd_zeus> 不是64G u盘才210？
 * MeaCulpa 要做就做强者
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 这个110
<byNcz> pny 的变形的u盘 很酷
<pityonline> jusss: 有时候随着版本升级，某些配置文件的路径和写法会有变化
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa: 要做就做强受
<jusss> pityonline: 有没有官方文档或man之类的看网上的文章说的貌似都有不一样的地方
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  梵高说过：在生活中我完全不需要上帝，但在艺术上我完全无法容忍上帝的不存在
<hamo> roylez: ping
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 那是疯子
<sjd_zeus> imadper: 不太靠谱吧，这东西用得住吗？我之前买过一个U盘，老发烫
<kevinyings> piggybox: 梵高那个神经病，尼采说上帝死了
<pityonline> jusss: 这个嘛，怕是你有的学了
<pityonline> jusss: 这些都算是 linux 系统的一些基本架构类的知识，其实我也没怎么看过
<jusss> pityonline: 没有简单易懂的，不需要深入的文章吗
<piggybox> MeaCulpa, kevinyings: 天才都有些神经兮兮
<pityonline> jusss: 目前我还没发现
<jusss> pityonline: ubuntu与rhel很多地方不一样，运行级别，启动过程，都不一样，
<kevinyings> piggybox: 其实神经才是正常的，正常反而神经
<pityonline> jusss: 这很正常，设计原理就不一样
<UbuntuTalk> xing yang 的昵称已更改为 zZ。
<jusss> pityonline: 别的linux貌似没有/etc/init/
<shoukaisekicojp>  使用 /list 怎麼進行過濾
<kevinyings> piggybox： 我一直觉得坚持不变的人往往会错
<pityonline> jusss: 我只用过 ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 什么 linux没有用etc文件 ?
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<pityonline> jusss: 嘿嘿
<jusss> pityonline: 这好多人貌似都用arch
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 运行trine怎么是黑屏>???
<pityonline> jusss: 嗯，有不少
<jusss> pityonline: 不知道啥时候俺也有能力去用arch
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 有没有人知道阿 ?
<pityonline> jusss: 如果你想试试，有网了就可以装一个
<pityonline> jusss: 都是折腾，只是起步不一样
<jusss> pityonline: 还有freebsd
<pityonline> jusss: 发行版多了去了
<jusss> pityonline: mac好像是基于freebsd的
<imadper> adam8157: 有bug验证不出来怎么办?
<mao> 请教一个问题
<imadper> adam8157: 纠结呀!
<pityonline> jusss: 好像是吧
<hamo> imadper: 使劲验
<imadper> hamo: ... 你以为上厕所呢?
<hamo> imadper: 先信春哥，再验
<imadper> hamo: 我怕复活不了.
<mao> 我把google chrome里把字体全部设成了雅黑
<mao> 但是有的网站显示是宋体
<jusss> pityonline: 我还是再去搜索下ubuntu的启动过程吧，先下了，bye
<pityonline> jusss: 回见
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 怎么没有人 说话了 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 都在忙什么呢 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] O:-)
<shoukaisekicojp> 上班時間啊
<shoukaisekicojp> 現在該去吃飯了
<UbuntuTalk> [Krist Pan] 请问一下 为什么我在/home下看不到用户文件夹
<MeaCulpa> ubuntutalk 机器人id是啥
<bluebear720> vim
<bluebear720> vim NERDCommenter 这个插件谁用过?
<UbuntuTalk> [sun sun] 对不起，如何修改名字呢
<UbuntuTalk> sun sun 的昵称已更改为 kankan。
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] have changed name!
<piggybox> bluebear720:  怎么了？
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 不，没什么，我刚把名字改了
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 哎？你不是机器人吗？会问“为什么？”
 * pityonline 这个机器人里的用户将要陷入死循环了……
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu使用中兴电信宽带连接技巧 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382808 我不知道那东西具体名字叫什么，就是那种电信3g用usb插电脑上的那种。我的版本是11.04，高于此版本应该差不多。一插上 usb过一会儿在网络连接那里会出现一个新建“china telecom connect …
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 字体不清，看不懂
<zer4tul> ……
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 呵呵，你想上网?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 网线路由器吧
 * pityonline 这个机器人里的用户真的陷入死循环了……
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 或者叫icm卡
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 没办法了
<zer4tul> @_@ 自言自语么？
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 谁呀？有人问我话！
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哪个是机器人
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] ircbot
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 猜的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我觉得 也是
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你用的什么版本 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 测试版的
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 我觉得这玩意儿不如qq好用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 这个的优势 在与跨服务器聊天
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 可能不习惯吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] qq是qq
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] qq不能和 xmpp的通信
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 你的名字叫zz?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 是啊  怎么了 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 在我这儿显示的是“talk:  [zZ]”
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 恩
<zer4tul> 这个机器人的用户凌乱了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我修改的 昵称
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 机器人  程序怎么么编写 的 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 只是说些无聊的话么 ?
 * pityonline O.M.G.
<zer4tul> 哐当
<hamo> zer4tul: 棍刮儿...
<imadper> 一直很讨厌 UbuntuTalk ...
<namoamitabuddha> 大家都怎么做文件共享的？LAN 中
<imadper> 里面的人来回改名字... 还不能补全, 还经常中文名
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: nfs?
<pityonline> imadper: +1
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 啥？
<hamo> roylez: ping
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 就是nfs喽... 别人给我东西, 都是给我nfs的地址的.
<imadper> pityonline: 你是nfs+1还是讨厌 UbuntuTalk +1?
<imadper> !time
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: network file system?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<pityonline> imadper: 后者
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你怎么给别人共享的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我都是 python -m
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 然后当前目录就可以被别人浏览和下载了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，http
<UbuntuTalk> sjd sheng 的昵称已更改为 swsend。
<imadper> 色鸡蛋这个名字都有人冒用... 难以接受
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 局域网中如何使用没有linux驱动的打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382814 如果打印机没有linux驱动，可以采用以下方法： 1.在1台window电脑或window虚拟机中安装打印机驱动。 2.申请一个公用google帐号，在window电脑或window虚拟机安装chrome，在设置 …
<shoukaisekicojp> 怎麼搜索頻道?? /list 列出的太多了
<MeaCulpa> google
<namoamitabuddha> 和 windows 共享文件比较讨厌，恐怕只能让我的计算机变成 ftp 服务器了
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] /list
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 谁说的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你可以用ssh
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 那个  请教个问题   gae  wallproxy 能上youtube  但是不能上g+  是怎么回事？？？？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: cifs?
<sjd_zeus> linux下共享让windows访问？
<sjd_zeus> 用python快速http共享多方便
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 恩 就一个命令的事情
<imadper> adam8157: 你打乒乓球不?
<adam8157> imadper: 不打..
<imadper> adam8157: å¼±
<adam8157> ...
<sjd_zeus> 打蛋蛋不？
<imadper> sjd_zeus: .... 付费用户也不用这么屌...
<imadper> sjd_zeus: ....
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 人家可是op
<M3aCu1pa> haha
<M3aCu1pa> ??BB???...
<MeaCulpa> 擦,不支持utf8
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] irc也能登录
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 草但
<sjd_zeus> 。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> M3aCu1pa: .
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] lfs的有几个 ?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 【求助】我想知道大家在ubuntu 上一般都干什么== http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382817 安了穿山甲好久，界面也配置的挺好看，可是就不知道接下来该干什么了--怎么办== 统计信息: 发表于 由 leexiaowei — 2012-08-01 12:58
<MeaCulpa> 擦
<MeaCulpa> 为了装而装
<sjd_zeus> 有没有办法看qiyi电影的时候屏蔽掉广告
<M3aCu1pa> 装
 * pityonline 以后打火机一定不要放在能看见的地方！
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 弱暴了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 草
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 昨天才把 shank装在 linux机器伤
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 分辨率到1280恨卡的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] nv的显卡驱动
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 256集成
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 更新到 295的驱动 才有点好转
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 其他人怎么跑的 ?
<M3aCu1pa> BB irc 还行嘛
<cfy> imadper: 装个sl,然后运行sl
<shoukaisekicojp> 就沒人知道 /list 怎麼過濾嗎? google了,說是 /list ubuntu* 可以通配,但是無效過
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] google说的额没错阿
<cfy> shoukaisekicojp: 这个应该算是客户端特性吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你需要看什么内容 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用*号匹配字符阿
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我说irc的 能不能发图片?
<shoukaisekicojp> irssi 和 xchat 都不支持
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哦
<hamo> adam8157: 忙完了？
<piggybox> 发图片链接即可
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 原来是这样
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 但是姚是本地图片
<adam8157> hamo: 还在忙, 还有一堆bug没ack
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 是不是需要http协议支持 ?
<adam8157> hamo: 你会打麻将么
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用这个聊天的打麻将 ?
 * pityonline 有不要学历又不要经验的工作吗？求扫地！
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 算法
<mugebjgd> 本来想把android x86装到20g老移动硬盘上 失败
<hamo> adam8157: 规则会，几乎没打过
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ndroid x86 我也安装失败
<hamo> pityonline: P姐你找到这样的工作别忘了叫上我
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你装到什么地方?
<cfy> pityonline: 帮ee带崽崽？
<mugebjgd> 移动硬盘
<pityonline> hamo: 晕，你才不需要这样的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我连引导都没有成功
<hamo> pityonline: 毛...我非常需要啊...
<mugebjgd> 一样
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用iso刻录到u盘直接无法启动
<pityonline> cfy: 太远，有帮忙照顾女朋友的倒可以考虑，哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 想用引导 将位置安装u盘
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 但是没有引导成功
<mugebjgd> 我的能启动 但是无法安装
 * adam8157 其实咱的学历相当于没学历
<pityonline> hamo: 得
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不是说现在哪个 软件太少了 么 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] apk的软件能安装否?
<mugebjgd> 不少
 * hamo 其实咱的学历相当于没学历
<mugebjgd> 当然可以
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 现在我的 4
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo 你说了不算
<mugebjgd> java的 随便上
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] gu盘安装的 gos
<mugebjgd> gos是什么？
<mugebjgd> 狗死？
 * adam8157 一直挂科, 专业和工作毫不相关的路过
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] ubuntu8.04的变种版本
<mugebjgd> ubuntu还是算了
<mugebjgd> 垃圾
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ....
 * hamo GPA 3.7/4.0 的飘过...
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 加入了 一些 web应用
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] linuxdeepin谁开始用了？
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<mugebjgd> deepin....
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 4
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 4gu盘 安装 还是不错的选择
<mugebjgd> 不能滚的发行版都不是好发行版
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] :yes:
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 呵呵 这个逻辑
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] mugebjgd，，，archer？？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你希望它递归
<mugebjgd> 显然
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] ....
<mugebjgd> 难道还debian sid?
<M3aCu1pa> 黑莓这个客户端只支持单服务器。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 对我来说 用哪个都行
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 关键是自己会玩
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] arch叛逃者 漠然路过
<MeaCulpa> 滚...
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] arch 路过在，再次路过。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] rpm流 和 deb流
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你挂科没我多...
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 两个门派
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你专业还是不错的
<MeaCulpa> 二派
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 微波无线电... 物理系 (是不错, 个人不喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] 话说只从arch叛逃到chakra 真实腰不疼了 腿不酸了 上楼都有劲了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你玩HAM么
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 应该国内还有很多老头玩的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不玩儿...
<cfy> 有人玩过sl么。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不知道是沙
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不过,自己做东西要去我党的管理办公室登记
<mugebjgd> 查克拉 每亩产量 2万8？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 无线电是自由的武器啊...严格监控
<hamo> mugebjgd: 那是金科拉...
<mugebjgd> hamo: XD
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 长见识
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 说说怎么部署
<cfy> UbuntuTalk: 测试。。。有另外一段的人能看到我说话么？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 获取信号
<M3aCu1pa> 尼嘛，BB就是翻墙无能
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 如何分析?
<jusss> rc貌似是run commands的意思
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] [ircbot] [cfy] UbuntuTalk: 测试。。。有另外一段的人能看到我说话么？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 看到了 你不用在这嚎叫了
<cfy> xmpp是哪里的？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] jabber吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 自己建立的 xmpp协议登录 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 妈的 这玩意的 扩展性真强
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 没有来自msn的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哪个无线电兄弟 呢 怎么不说话了
<shoukaisekicojp> |
<mugebjgd> M3aCu1pa: bb何止是翻墙无能 其它什么都是无能
<jusss> cli下有音乐播放器吗？
<mugebjgd> jusss: mplayer
<jusss> 哦
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: :) 键盘舒服, 无线协议也够全
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] molayer听歌 是不是有点浪费了
<MeaCulpa> 不浪费
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 解码数据保存到一个 变量里面 传给音频设备
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用dd 命令 和|| 建立管道
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不如横的键盘舒服 公司的bb让我差点吐了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 刚哪个仁兄呢  我想知道怎么获得无线电信号 如何分析
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用平板 么
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 手势的事情
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我搞定了，忘了开数据服务了。
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 有没有朋友写一个奥运赛事进程播报软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382818 有没有朋友写一个奥运赛事进程播报软件？ 个人觉得似乎可以借用现成的天气预报软件，地震信息软件，使用数据接口， 直接从官方网站抓取数据。 功能： * 显示中国队相关的赛 …
<atmouse> part
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我草 哪个 软件 也需要写?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 用一个 html5页面 就可以写成吧
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] sina上面获取数据
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 应该写个 irc机器人 这些琐碎的事情交给irc
<jusss> mugebjgd: swap空间能用吗平时？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你想知道 就问
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 就和-help
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 一样
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 听说 fc开始改变文件夹 架构了 直接到内存 提高系统效率
<MeaCulpa> mugebjgd: 不错啊,公司还发BB
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 是不是在为过度 固态硬盘做准备 ?
<jusss> 俺top了一下发现有2G的swap free
 * MeaCulpa wow BB dropbox 客户端不错
<adam8157> hamo: 周六beta? csslayer
<hamo> adam8157: 表示可以...
<adam8157> hamo: 某人应该回去
<adam8157> 会去
<hamo> adam8157: 某人？
<hamo> adam8157: P姐？
<Guest11798> who know paltalk
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我找到个StarTrek:TNG 的全链接
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要否
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: tng是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主旋律啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: The Next Generation
<MeaCulpa> 船长是Jean-Luc Pickard
<adam8157> 不懂
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> 自己wiki...
<flystom> 这是什么阿 ？
<adam8157> 先给我, 我afk下 回来看看
<Guest11798> shui neng zhuan ge paltalk gei wo a xiexie
<Guest11798> damned china govt
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: curl -s http://www.ixck.com/juji/2011/0325/225237.html | awk 'BEGIN {FS="|"; RS="ed2k"} /file/ {print "ed2k"$1"|"$2"|"$3"|"$4"|"$5"|/"}'
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: 《星际旅行 下一代》(Star Trek - TNG)7季共182集中文字幕[RMVB] 迅雷下载,迅雷离线下载,eMule电驴,快车flashget下载 - IXCK
<Guest11798> who know virbox
<byNcz> 好看不？
<MeaCulpa> byNcz: 怀旧,主旋律,幼稚
<pityonline> adam8157: 周六去交大还是去 beta？
<mugebjgd> 邪门的垃圾硬盘 arm debian需要一个u盘才能挂在上
<hamo> pityonline: 他说一起面..
<byNcz> Meaculpa: 有空看看去 还没看过
<pityonline> hamo: 还有 csslayer 吗？
<hamo> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> hamo: 还有你和 ggarlic 是吧？
<hamo> pityonline: 貌似还有一堆...
<pityonline> hamo: wow
<hamo> pityonline: 因为据说是csslayer举办的面基大会
<pityonline> hamo: 老 k 同学要给我们洗脑吗？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<hamo> roylez: 满足了那些大佬们了？
<roylez> hamo: 没有啊
<hamo> roylez: 居然没有让他们满足...
<hamo> roylez: 据说是老K同学的release party。。。
<hamo> pityonline: ^^^
<zodiac1111> http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av89309/
<kk> zodiac1111,啥网址y 神器2胡的忧伤 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<zer4tul> @_@
<hamo> zer4tul: 撸多了容易眼花..
<jacquesw> quit
<jzmer> 有没有不要钱的 hosting 可以推荐的？
<jzmer> （一定流量内不要钱）
<ifvwm> hosting 是啥
<jzmer> 但是不需要信用卡
<jzmer> ifvwm: 主机（虚拟主机）
<ifvwm> vps?
<jzmer> 能够提供 vm 完全控制权
<jzmer> yea
<jzmer> 和 ssh access
<ifvwm> ofan: 出来做生意
<ifvwm> 额。搞错。
<ifvwm> 都很便宜的。 jzmer
<jzmer> ifvwm: 关键都要信用卡
<ifvwm> 你去论坛，找叶子，要他给
<ifvwm> 估计他买了一堆。
<adam8157> 啥都想要, 但是不想花钱? 0_0
<jzmer> amazon有不要钱的，但是要信用卡
<ifvwm> 其实都足够便宜，一顿饭的钱。
<adam8157> 要信用卡就是为了以后要钱, 不要钱只是第一年
<hamo> adam8157: 居然蹦回来了...
<jzmer> adam8157: 低流量不应该收钱……
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 是啊
<ifvwm> 服务，能不收钱。。
<jzmer> amazon 就是这样的，但是要先给信用卡
<jzmer> 其实流量用完停机也是可以接受胡
<jzmer> 的
<ifvwm> 那何必，你自己的机器，不就是一个系统嘛
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu是开源的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382822 ubuntu是开源的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 imut — 2012-08-01 14:00
<ifvwm> 365天开机就是
<cfy> ifvwm: ee ,下午好
<ifvwm> cfy: 好事没
<jzmer> ifvwm: 但是这里的网络不好
<cfy> ifvwm: 在用msp430
<ifvwm> 额。好吧
<adam8157> jzmer: 凭什么不收钱?
<jzmer> adam8157: amazon 就是这样的
<ifvwm> 我还从没真正用过。你经验超越了我。 cfy
<adam8157> jzmer: 第二年就收了
<ifvwm> adam8157: 说不定别人就是要这样。比如骗别人，建立网站。lol
<jzmer> adam8157: 直到现在还有低流量不收钱的账户可以申请，不过要信用卡
<adam8157> jzmer: 要信用卡就是为了以后收钱
<imadper> cfy: 你说什么? 装个sl?
<ifvwm> 蛋蛋好笨的。一句话说了3次了。
<jzmer> 只要不用过一定流量，就不收
<imadper> cfy: sl是什么?
<ywmy210> :-)
<cfy> imadper: ls反过来
<cfy> imadper: 装下，运行下，你就懂了
<cfy> ifvwm: 哇塞，我竟然超越了神
<imadper> cfy: ... 试试去...
<cfy> adam8157: roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac384362
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 《蜘蛛侠四:超凡蜘蛛侠》清晰TC版中文字幕 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂叔, 你的glibc update问题怎么解决的?
<huntxu> imadper: 手動
<MopperWhite> 喵
<MopperWhite> 大家好
<MopperWhite> 有人会wxpython吗QAQ
<gebjgd> 靠
<gebjgd> 那垃圾机器人又来了
<MopperWhite> ?
<imadper> huntxu: 单独update glibc, 加force?
<gebjgd> imadper: no
<imadper> cfy: 没懂.... sl有啥特性? 跟ls一样的呀?
<zer4tul> imadper: 加force你就挂了
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧。。。
<imadper> gebjgd: ... zer4tul ...
<huntxu> imadper: 手欠 --force 了，liveusb進去手鏈之完成
<ifvwm> imadper: sexy ls
<cfy> imadper: 再运行看看。。。
<MopperWhite> 【谁会python】
<zer4tul> imadper: ？
<cfy> imadper: sl -a,或者sl -l啥的
<gebjgd> imadper: huntxu 好好看看news多好
<cfy> imadper: 应该会开火车的。。。。
<huntxu> gebjgd: 我更新的時候還沒news
<ifvwm> cfy: 你又蛋疼了
<gebjgd> huntxu: 不能
<imadper> cfy: 没有呀!!
<cfy> imadper: 还不识别INT.....
<huntxu> gebjgd: 7月8號
<cfy> imadper: 还尼玛开很久。。。。。很久。。。。。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 开火车，崽崽喜欢的
<imadper> zer4tul: ...
<huntxu> gebjgd: 事後去看某列表才有確切解法
<zer4tul> huntxu: testing？
<gebjgd> huntxu: 冒冒失失的-f 总是危险的
<ifvwm> cfy: 没救护车的动画？
<huntxu> zer4tul: 顯然
<huntxu> gebjgd: 不也是過來了麽
<cfy> ifvwm: 没。
<imadper> cfy: 火车呢????!~!!!
 * gebjgd 一口咖啡喷在 huntxu 脸上
<zer4tul> huntxu: 服了
<ifvwm> 某曾经著名的病毒。就是救护车的。
<gebjgd> huntxu: 拜arch testing用户
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 红色代码
<cfy> imadper: 还没有啊。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哪个病毒好像开源
<cfy> ifvwm: 知道这 UbuntuTalk 是啥么？
<imadper> cfy: 没有..
<cfy> imadper: ....囧。。。
<huntxu> gebjgd: [2012-07-08 02:06] upgraded glibc (2.16.0-1 -> 2.16.0-2)
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不知道
<imadper> cfy: 十分的正常. 唯独man sl感觉不太正常1
<huntxu> gebjgd: arch不用testing無樂趣
<cfy> ifvwm: 怀疑 UbuntuTalk 爆露了崽崽，应该踢了
<ifvwm> 这嫁接到gtalk的某bot cfy
<ifvwm> lol
<zer4tul> huntxu: 工作机，不敢testing
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。那个一叶建的群？
<ifvwm> 不是
<gebjgd> huntxu: 家里4台arch 不敢testing
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 只有封锁id
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不能提出吧
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 可以一台testing
<ifvwm> gebjgd: 额。啥破机器，这么多
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 高个虚拟机 测试下
<zer4tul> 可以直接把这个bot ban掉
<imadper> zer4tul: +1
<cfy> imadper: zer4tul: + 4294967296
<imadper> cfy: 为什么我这里没有火车? 是因为我的显卡不够高级吗?
<ifvwm> bot又不乱发言。留着吧。
<cfy> imadper: 字符的呀。。
<ifvwm> imadper: 你蛋疼不。
<imadper> cfy: ifvwm 可是我现在看不到火车...
<cfy> imadper:        Sometimes, this program prints out the names of files  in  the  current       directory.
<cfy> imadper: man的bug章节这么说
<ifvwm> imadper: rpwt
<MopperWhite> 求大神QAQ
<imadper> cfy: 我的sl的man里面都乱码...
<cfy> imadper: 囧
<hamo> imadper: RHEL上是没有sl的...
<imadper> ifvwm: .... ....
<ifvwm> .
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 2台上网本 1台2004年的老笔记本 一台新的台式机
<ifvwm> gebjgd: 上网本，值得买2台。。。你人才。
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 一台我的 一台老婆的
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 可以跑android x86 娱乐用阿
<ifvwm> 情侣上网本？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 怎么不用平板 ?
<imadper> hamo: 我不用rhel...
<gebjgd> 有平板
<huntxu> gebjgd: 4台隨便挂了一台都不會有問題吧
<gebjgd> 没有键盘不爽
<gebjgd> huntxu: 有问题
<huntxu> zer4tul: 其實我也是工作機 = =
<zer4tul> huntxu: 囧
<gebjgd> huntxu: 我不在家 老婆就傻了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你要玩计算机集群阿
<ifvwm> gebjgd: 这不正好。
<gebjgd> 机器便宜
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 正好什么？
<huntxu> zer4tul: 我同事工作機還裝gentoo，emerge -e world 然後一天偷懶 = =
<ifvwm> 你不在家，老婆还不傻，出去混。这才不好嘛。
<zer4tul> huntxu: pfpf
<zer4tul> huntxu: 呃……我之前工作机用gentoo的时候也每天emerge -e world一次
<roylez> cfy: 没时间看
<imadper> huntxu: 写到crontab里面去. 每天早上起来执行一次...
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 有什么可混得
<huntxu> ifvwm: 神透漏一下崽崽怎麽一頓1k3.。。
<zer4tul> huntxu: 后来觉得太不低碳了，所以改pacman -Syu
<ifvwm> gebjgd: 难说。混出问题的。lol
<ifvwm> huntxu: 啥嘛。你生日，不也这样
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 反正边上都是德国人 不怕
<ifvwm> 尤其怕德国人啊。
<ifvwm> lol
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 怕毛
<huntxu> zer4tul: 我52/407的包自己編譯的 = =
<ifvwm> 怕混出一个混血的。
<huntxu> 那天差點想編譯glibc/gcc-libs/gcc = =
<MopperWhite> 求存在感……
<huntxu> if_else: 我生日130就到頂了...
<huntxu> ifvwm: ^
<ifvwm> 。
<MopperWhite> 【【【【【【【【【【【求存在感】】】】】】】】】】
<hamo> 。。。
<huntxu> MopperWhite: 你存在了，別再刷了
<zer4tul> huntxu: 呃……编译这几个还好啦，我见过有人蛋疼的编译OOo
<huntxu> ze
<huntxu> zer4tul: 見到直接跪了...
<MopperWhite> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/cefc1e178a82b9011fd158a6738da9773912ef23.jpg
<ifvwm> 蛋疼的还真多啊。天天编译，天天滚。
<MopperWhite> 为啥会这样QAQ
<ifvwm> 一半电费就耗这上面了。
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 电脑编译,又不是你编译
<MopperWhite> =A=
<ifvwm> 哦。忘记了。酷胖也是贱兔的。lol
<MeaCulpa> zer4tul: emerge -e 有点过了把...
<gebjgd> 爱编译的基本上都是没有性生活的 或者性生活不和谐的
<ifvwm> 哪天不编译，会死啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 是把？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 扯淡
<MopperWhite> huntxu, 喵……
<ifvwm> gebjgd: ...... 这总结的。
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa,
<ifvwm> 好
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: XD
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我就是要性生活,才改了Gentoo
<MopperWhite> huntxu, http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/cefc1e178a82b9011fd158a6738da9773912ef23.jpg
<huntxu> MopperWhite: typeerror就乖乖查自己的代碼去，查不出來看API去
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我用Debian, Fedora, SUSE的时候每天要折腾1h Linux, 用了Gentoo回家开机就上床了
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 证明下，你的那生活，和编译时间一样长。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你懂个毛
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 是和编译OOo一样长呢，还是和编译hello world一样长呢？
<WhiteMoon> gebjgd, win7 现在开机都15秒了
<huntxu> WhiteMoon: 啥配置15秒先...
<ifvwm> hamo: 列一个编译时间表，让他们选择。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: while true; do 编译 OOo; done 早上起来init 0
<gebjgd> WhiteMoon: 你那位？
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 呃……好像是哦
<gebjgd> WhiteMoon: 瘟鸡太慢 越用越慢
<MeaCulpa> win7 开机15秒,关机15分
<WhiteMoon> 你也知道要关机啊。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 贵公司的ppc还出新cpu吗?
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 我爹妈破电脑
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道,天知道
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 要看全球气候, 科学发展.
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ppc 主要是科研用
<WhiteMoon> 我妈关机从来就是按插座电源的
<gebjgd> WhiteMoon: 呕饭仔？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ... 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 近期没消息
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: lol 总而言之，就是没权利管这个。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 其实ppc真心不错
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还没停呢吧?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我就是想知道ppc这个东西有没有终止掉~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不可知
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 马上要搞ppc的kvm了，折腾吧。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你说的是cell还是ppc...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ppc
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 你们疼
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ppc 没啥好关注的, 架构没区别
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我只关心cell...
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 蛋已经不疼了，都碎了
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 大佬们押宝kvm了
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 主要是用来搅合vmware的
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 18M推KVM, 就是要证明VMWare烂而已
<ifvwm> 这些虚拟货，真能挣钱？
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 游西,大把的
<adam8157> 又来了个摸家的?
<ifvwm> 额。游戏？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩
<ifvwm> 哟西？
<ifvwm> 骗子们。说吧。咋挣钱啊。
<zer4tul> ifvwm: ppc好像还活着
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 虚拟玩命挣钱阿
<zer4tul> imadper: ppc好像还活着
<ifvwm> 。
<imadper> zer4tul: 恩, 那好
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 需要虚拟机的公司 用户很多的
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 会搞虚拟化 吃喝不用愁啊
<ifvwm> 没这印象。。。
<ifvwm> 圈子太小了。
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 欧美能感受到
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 靠 xen
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 市面上POWER几乎没有裸机在跑了
<ifvwm> 看来要出国。
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 我们老板天天念叨
<ifvwm> 就是说，国内看来没挣钱的了。
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 国内 公巫猿阿
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 想什么呢 这形势还没看清
<ifvwm> 那不都有自己的设备嘛。
<ifvwm> 有钱的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 骗的就是政府的钱
<ifvwm> 还都是asp啥的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] asp微软都不支持了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 哪个项目是一个人做个网站 所有政府的都拿去当模板
<ifvwm> zf啥网站不都还是嘛。目前
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: ibm的power?
<MeaCulpa> jzmer: y
<sjd_zeus> 我还想买个power服务器呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 米多
<sjd_zeus> 可惜IBM太黑了，2台报了150W
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 买吧, 买了之后装rhel. 再去买rhel的服务.
<ucbs\> hi how to set irssi beep thanks
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 啥型号的
<sjd_zeus> p750
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 具体型号...
<sjd_zeus> aix呀
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛...玩玩的东西买那么大家伙干嘛
<sjd_zeus> 不装rhel了，直接用aix
<ifvwm> freescale要是死了。不就没芯片了嘛。
<MeaCulpa> moto既然能不死,freescale更不会死
<sjd_zeus> power都是配置型的没具体型号
<hamo> adam8157: ping
<ifvwm> moto都死一大半了。这样算才对。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: aix的服务是不是更贵?
<MeaCulpa> ifvwm: 分家而已
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道
<ifvwm> 不分，当年就拖垮了嘛。
<ifvwm> 分了，才2，3年，就砍生产线。nnnnd
<MeaCulpa> 恩'
<ifvwm> 我的掩模芯片，就是这样死掉的。
<jusss> ifvwm: ee，关于ubuntu的启动过程给个链接，网上说的不是很一样，有的用/etc/event.d有的用/etc/init/
<ifvwm> 没看过说明。自己找吧。
<jusss> ifvwm: 。。。
<ifvwm> 你只要分清楚自己系统的启动机制，叫什么。
<jusss> ifvwm: 你在tty下搞过中文没
<ifvwm> fbterm就可以了。
<jusss> 哦
<mao> 今天google一直断开，有人遇到相同情况不
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 昨天开始就是这样了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 浏览器默认搜索已经改用baidu
<jusss> ifvwm: $/etc/init.d/service start/stop/other commands不是ubuntu下能用的吧，
<ifvwm> 那是sysv的机制。目前还兼容。
<ifvwm> 写法是sudo service xxxx stop
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 我知道我的firefox咋回事了，没吧127.0.0.1加白名单
<ifvwm> 都支持补全
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺这好像已经不兼容sysv了。。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 嘿～ 当叔～ 干啥呢～
<ifvwm> 不会吧。有些旧软件，还是那机制啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] lfs几次 ?
<jusss> ifvwm: 好像没用这种方式成功过
<ifvwm> 如果软件已经更新了，用upstart了，当然就不成功。
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: ...瞎搞
<jyfl987> ifvwm: /dev/pts/目录可以用 inotify监控么？
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 我FF 就用foxyproxy, vimperator.penta
<ifvwm> 这监视机制通用的吧。你试试才知道。
<jyfl987> 我就是听说不通用 才要问
<ifvwm> 这样的目录，可没人去测试
<ifvwm> 这应该是udev的事情嘛。谁自己去监视这。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 还能干啥, 忙工作啊 哈哈
<jyfl987> ptm的规范说  如果一个进程打开 /dev/ptm 他会在/dev/pts/下创建一个对应的slave file 但是我想弄个程序接管他那些 所以要知道哪个文件被创建了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好吧。。
<Mayaer> adam8157: 狼狼在乃们那里混的肿么样
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 那你不如自己接管内核。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 貌似早就不在了
<jyfl987> 我想弄个 shell over xmpp
<Mayaer> adam8157: 额？？？ 他不是在小红帽嘛～
<jyfl987> 需要了解ptmx的机制嘛
<adam8157> Mayaer: 他是实习生啊, N久没见到了
<Mayaer> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<jusss> ifvwm: rc和.d是啥的缩写？linux里面充满了rc  .d
<ifvwm> ub现在不要.d了
<jyfl987> 不许要了？？
<jusss> ifvwm: 是啥的缩写呀，名字都带个rc .d
<qtxl> jusss: rc =  resource config   d = directory
<hamo> adam8157: 狼狼？
<ifvwm> 那是更老的机制了
<jusss> qtxl: rc== run commands ?
<ifvwm> 。
<jusss> ifvwm: 都没人说明下吗？那些大佬
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<jyfl987> ruin course
<jusss> ifvwm: 今天我在这说有/etc/init/他们都很惊讶，说他们都没/etc/init/只有/etc/init/init.d
<ifvwm> upstart才用这目录嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 马丫跟你说的狼狼...
<jyfl987> jusss: /etc/init/目录是 upstart搞出来的 不起怪
<adam8157> hamo: 你记忆力太差了 cc Mayaer
<ifvwm> 这目录名，其实看着舒服点
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 啊？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 我是不久前问n叔 狼狼现在在哪里干嘛  他说可能在红帽吧。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 那.d是啥缩写？真的是directory?or daemon?还有rc
<ifvwm> 这不知道
<ifvwm> 历史事件
<adam8157> Mayaer: 叫他N叔竟然
<qtxl> jusss: 你说的 rc == run commands 应该是正确的
<gebjgd> 帝都最近到处地陷？
<Mayaer> adam8157: 恩？？
<Mayaer> n叔是另外的人啊/
<qtxl> jusss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run_commands
<kk> qtxl ⇪ t: Run commands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> Mayaer: N叔？
<Mayaer> hamo: 恩。。。 苏州的n叔。。。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你忘了我骑车两次跌倒 有一次手臂全是血  额
<adam8157> Mayaer: NoIE?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 就是给那坑爹的马路地陷给折腾的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 不系  他不在这里
<Mayaer> noie系苏州的呀
<gebjgd> jyfl987: ........
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 帝都人民欢迎你
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 下过大雨以后 更多
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 喂儿康母兔帝都
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我坐看你哪天掉进大坑
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我都不敢回国了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 不过掉进大坑还是小事  像那个女的掉进暖气那个 就郁闷了
 * adam8157 今天的足球取消了... 
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你早晚要回来 你生的天朝的人 死是天朝的死人
<ofan> ....
<ofan> gebjgd: 你被诅咒了
<jyfl987> lol
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 哈哈
<Mayaer> ofan: ～～～
<ofan> Mayaer: yooooooo
<jyfl987> ofan: 我代表月亮诅咒你
<jusss> 刚在院子里看见一只小猫，
<Mayaer> ofan: 今天下午离开帝都  去苏州找n叔～～
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 未必
<ofan> Mayaer: 到处跑啊，前几天还在上海
<ofan> jyfl987: 人家都要买车了
<Mayaer> jyfl987: 我代表 ofan 消灭你
<ifvwm> gebjgd: 德国人民的繁殖能力，就靠你来提升了。你回来干嘛。
<Mayaer> jyfl987: ^_^
<Mayaer> ofan: 现在也在  ^_^
<ofan> Mayaer: 旅游吗
<Mayaer> ofan: 说错了 魔都 魔都  哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 人家是你还是 gebjgd
<Gun^Rose> 德国人民的繁殖能力的确令人担忧啊
<Mayaer> ofan: 对呀  虽然天天窝在家里
<ofan> jyfl987: gebjgd
<ofan> jyfl987: 自称’人家‘岂不娘的可以了
<ofan> Mayaer: 咋不出去玩
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 德国人魏码共和国时期经济不行  然后纳粹上台 搞犹太人  不知道现在欧洲经济问题 会不会将来迁怒华人 到时候你可不就。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 我向来觉得你很娘
<jyfl987> ofan: 你应该说 棱家 才对哈
<Mayaer> ofan: 白天太热了啦
<Mayaer> jyfl987: ofan 还娘啊。。。
<ifvwm> jyfl987: 胡说吧。 gebjgd 要是提升了这指标，说不定被选为总理。
<ofan> jyfl987: 说明你有搅基的倾向
<ofan> jyfl987: 可惜我不搅基
<jyfl987> Mayaer: 我又没见过他
 * Mayaer ofan 是正宗的山东大汉 ^_^
<jyfl987> ifvwm: hmm
<pocoyo>  求推荐个安卓系统的 gtalk 软件
<jyfl987> Mayaer: 东北还有很娘的呢 地域有啥
<ofan> 大汉..
<gebjgd> ..........
<Mayaer> jy
<Mayaer> jyfl987: 哈哈  好吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是不是大汗啊
<jyfl987> 瀑布汗
<ofan> nexus 7发货了
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 官方不是有个gtalk吗？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是山东大汗， 不知帐下控弦若何
<ifvwm> 山东除开喝酒，平时说话，也都带点娘娘腔。
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥意思
<ofan> ifvwm: 啧啧
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 忘了你是理工科的
<ofan> jyfl987: 擦
<ofan> jyfl987: 解释解释
<jyfl987> ofan: 自己搜
<jyfl987> 其实也没错  你们山东五胡乱华时候就有个 南燕
<ofan> 不懂
<ofan> 文盲撸过
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你回来么
<jyfl987> 据说袋鼠已经回来了
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
<ofan> 先找工作
<ucbs\> 7hi ofan how to bind my gt to irssi thanks
<ofan> 找不到就滚回去
<ifvwm> 五胡乱华，没山东啥事情
<jyfl987> ofan: 还是别回来了吧
<ofan> ucbs\: use bitlbee
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 你跟我犟这个  额
<ucbs\> can u teach me or send me alink to bitbee
<ifvwm> 啥。你欺负ofan
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 五胡是哪五胡？
<ofan> ucbs\: http://www.bitlbee.org/
<ifvwm> 故意找一个偏的，骗人。
<kk> ofan,啥网址y BitlBee - Home
<jusss> qtxl: 那.d你搜出了吗？
<ucbs\> that is website irc ma
<ifvwm> 北京都可以算胡，山东可不算。
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 那倒不是我故意找的  南燕有个很有意思的典故被记载下来了
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 我说五胡乱花那个时候
<ofan> ucbs\: you need to install it
<ifvwm> 五胡乱华，主体可没在山东。还不算偏的？
<ofan> ucbs\: bitlbee is a irc server, install it by your package manager, apt/yum/pacman etc
<jusss> ofan: init.d .d是啥缩写？
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 我真受不了你
<ofan> jusss: directory?
<ifvwm> 我要保护 ofan。这唯一的网警。lol
 * hamo o(╬￣皿￣)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez
<ofan> ifvwm: 叫保护费
<ofan> 交
<ifvwm> 这么好。 :D
<ofan> weechat没法用了
<ofan> 全是乱码
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 你是强不知以为知 搜下就知道的事还要扯
<pityonline> ／qui
<ifvwm> 以偏概全的事情，只有骗人的时候，才用。
<jyfl987> 你自己去搜搜南燕哈 都给你说了 还要这样
<ifvwm> 说不定还有啥故事，那些人流窜到了广东，你也说五胡乱华在广东？拍一个电影出来？
<jyfl987> 你到底去看了没？
<ifvwm> 没正经的。懒得理。
<microcai> jyfl987: 我在家没工作都没有天天在这个频道扯淡，你到底啥工作啊，那么闲
<MeaCulpa> microcai: +!
<jyfl987> microcai: 你高富帅都去泡妞跑车去了  没事泡这里的都是屌丝运维而已
<jyfl987> microcai: 而我的工作是职业屌丝
<microcai> jyfl987: 运维才没时间扯蛋。 都是一个人运维上万台的，哪有时间聊天
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你小看他们了
<microcai> jyfl987: 光是 yum update 都忙死了
<jyfl987> microcai: 算了 虽然都是开发  跟你还是讲不通
<jyfl987> microcai: 我们开发代码 你开发黑木耳
<microcai> jyfl987:  我在 sina 的时候，平均一个同事才维护不到100台都忙死了，特别是奥运什么的有节目的时候，那一天都没得睡觉
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是sina抠门么  你看就留不住你这高帅富
<jyfl987> imadper: 踩到你尾巴了？
<microcai> jyfl987: 我是批评他们运维效率太低结果上司的上司跟我有矛盾了 有矛盾就开溜
<MeaCulpa> microcai: -_-!
<croner> Hi
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 不管怎么说, 员工没得睡觉了,领导一定要找到问题
<imadper> jyfl987: 没有呀. 我觉得你很gaoji
<kk> croner, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> microcai: 你看 你果然很牛嘛 我也想跑路 可惜没人养我不是 只好继续打零工
<microcai> jyfl987:  你爸是李刚
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 你怎么跟阿蛋一样了 成天搞基
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 很大的问题
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 没加班费?
<jyfl987> microcai: 我姓江  额 你这给我找干爹么
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  居然一个人维护不了一万台
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没有。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: microcai 一个运维居然负责100台机器就不行了 这个要反馈给开发了
<imadper> jyfl987: 这不是说你呢么...
<jyfl987> 不过听说sina的运维效率也是超级渣
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我有幸,第一个工作是一个有加班费的日企,有一个月我加班费超过工资了...领导的领导急了...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  不给加班费，但是给倒休 。。 倒休其实就是变相不给加班费啊，加班费可是工资的3倍，你倒休了等于少了2倍工资
<jyfl987> microcai: 要不回去让你家里把sina收购下来 改成平面媒体吧  可以自己内部印刷 lol
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 倒休直接无视
<jyfl987> microcai: 你搞错了 我希望倒休
<ofan> sae怎么样
<jyfl987> 我们上家公司就是希望给加班费 我们争取的是倒休
<microcai> jyfl987:  收购那种没有技术的公司，是SB行为
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  就是
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 加班费好,经济杠杆逼迫企业提高效率
<microcai> jyfl987: 傻了吧， xihels 都是周六加班要了加班费，周一再请假
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你没明白 我们工资基数低 不是你们18摸
<imadper> microcai: 要是你家收购了sina, 记得帮我把我的weibo给解禁. 谢谢.
<byzantium> 大家好   有用 C#的吗？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我没说18M
<microcai> jyfl987:  等于一周可以拿6天工资还是只工作了5天
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 18M 不支持加班
<byzantium> 想问个问题：  C#怎么解决 由于 写入 时间过短 而引起的 阻塞的问题
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是你们可以无限请假  你来个真正的企业看看 事假是不能无限请的
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 你待的根本都不是企业作风
<microcai> jyfl987:  xwind 去的才是真正的企业
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 国内的都这样
<byzantium> 用 StreamWrite流操作进行文件的写入
<byzantium> 但是每次需要一定的等待时间
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 毛 国内民企可以无限请事假？？
<ofan> byzantium: 阻塞了？
<byzantium> 但是时间不能确定 有方法能够自动在写完之后
<byzantium> 进行文件的释放吗
<byzantium> 对的 阻塞了
<byzantium> 导致后续的都写不仅去
<jyfl987> 不能跟你们扯了 我要赶紧去看clojure
<imadper> byzantium: 你用的异步io?
<microcai> byzantium:  哪个系统啊？ Linux  至今没有异步 IO
<imadper> byzantium: 同步io的话, 后续的写入操作都会等待之前的操作完成然后才写入吧?
<byzantium> win
<ofan> byzantium: 不加锁
<microcai> byzantium:  ... ... Win 真是伟大的系统。
<byzantium> 但是我在write执行后 直接 close掉了
<byzantium> 估计还没写入完
<microcai> byzantium:  就冲 Win 有异步 IO 就比 Linux 强
<ofan> byzantium: 你程序里同步io就行了
<byzantium> 但是等待的时间过长 会影响其他的操作
<imadper> byzantium: 多线程了吗?
<byzantium> 没有
<microcai> ofan:  同步 io 不好
<byzantium> 单线成
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 请问ubuntu下什么下载软件比较好用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382833 最好能下电驴上面的资源呢 多谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lin02127 — 2012-08-01 15:51
<imadper> byzantium: 那就用同步io就行了
<microcai> byzantium:  +1 单线程+异步 IO
<microcai> byzantium:  千万别妥协
<imadper> microcai: 他异步io也是要等的. 麻烦很多吧
<microcai> byzantium:  同步 IO 什么的都是给小孩子发明的 API
<ofan> 不是api..
<imadper> microcai: 这里怎么用异步io? 完成之后发送一个信号?
<namoamitabuddha> 异步 I/O 是啥
<microcai> imadper:  异步 IO 可以同时发起多个  IO  操作， 同步 IO 不使用多线程就做不到
<microcai> imadper:  IOCP
<imadper> microcai: 针对他这个例子, 还是要等之前的写入完成呀.
<microcai> imadper: 那不一样
<microcai> imadper:  该等还是等，不该等就不要等。 同步 IO 的问题是不得不等
<namoamitabuddha> 是串行化组么？
<imadper> microcai: 现在他的问题好象是应该等, 但是他的程序没有等吧... 要不, byzantium 你再说一下你的问题?
<ofan> 那是阻塞
<archl> ofan:  vista 比 ubuntu热那么多。。。
<microcai> imadper: 如果 Linux 平台有好的 AIO  chrome 就不会使用多线程进行 io 了
<ofan> archl: 会天朝了？
<archl> ofan: 恩。
<byzantium> imadper, 是的
<ofan> archl: 找工作没
<archl> ofan: 没。
<byzantium> 我想程序应该等 但是 自己不知道等多长时间
<imadper> microcai: 恩, aio是很需要的.
<ofan> archl: 继续宅？
<archl> ofan: 不想找。
<ofan> archl: 牛叉
<imadper> byzantium: 所以, 你现在用的应该是aio, 换成一个同步的api就可以了.
<cfy> imadper: 你weibo被禁了？
<microcai> imadper:  可惜目前只有 BSD 和 Windows 支持 AIO 。 Linux 在这方面渣一个
<imadper> cfy: 很多东西不让我发了
<byzantium> 奥
<imadper> cfy: 估计是黑名单, 重点监控对象了
<microcai> imadper:  POSIX AIO 在 Linux 上是用线程模拟的，用 AIO 的意义都没了
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。。
<archl> ofan:  sourceforeg 都不能用的天朝啊
<namoamitabuddha> archl: 能用
<archl> ofan: 不过gmail啥都正常。
<microcai> byzantium:  别听他的
<imadper> microcai: 有意义, 就是给那些连pthread都不会的程序员一个异步的方法.
<jyfl987> 不是有event么
<ifvwm> 韩国很不情愿的赢得了胜利，因为接下来将迎战中国队，这也是谁都不愿赢球的原因。
<ofan> archl: gmail偶尔正常
<microcai> imadper:  AIO 要比多线程好的多
<ifvwm> 奥运也打假球了。
<WhiteMoon> ahah
<cfy> ifvwm: 神在关注奥运？
<jyfl987> archl: 回来么
<imadper> microcai: 是好很多. 但是针对他的那个问题, 我觉得还是同步的好
<archl> ifvwm: 你知道嘛，我根本看不懂你的信哦。所以就不回了。
<archl> jyfl987: 在佛山
<microcai> imadper:  pthread 都不会怎么会用异步。 pthread 是为了利用多核产生的，结果不会异步的人用 pthread 代替异步。
<microcai> imadper:  关键代码绝不能阻塞
<microcai> imadper:  知道阻塞在 IOCP /select 上和阻塞在 Write 上区别在哪里么？
<imadper> microcai: 那好, 我现在有操作a和操作b, 操作b要等操作a完成才能执行.
<microcai> imadper:  阻塞在 Write 上 = 关中断。
<imadper> microcai: 那我不阻塞要怎么办? 等信号?
<microcai> imadper:  yes .  发起 a 操作，在 a  操作完成的通知里发起 b 操作
<microcai> imadper:  Win 上没信号，应该是一个回调函数
<imadper> microcai: 我了个去... 要这个样子...
<byzantium> microcai, ...
<byzantium> 我应该找个同步的
<microcai> imadper:  所以说异步复杂，太多人不会，就发明了 pthread 给傻逼用
<byzantium> 才可以
<imadper> microcai: 原来如此...
<imadper> byzantium: 不是, 按照 microcaicai说的好一些确实.
<imadper> microcai: 理解了, thx    :)
<microcai> imadper: 我坚持认为除了要利用多核，否则不要因为不会异步或者觉得异步麻烦就去用 pthread
<imadper> microcai: 那现在linux下的异步的api其实都是开多一个线程?
<microcai> imadper:  linux 内核没有异步 io
<microcai> imadper:  glibc 有个 wrapper , 是利用pthread实现的，假 aio
<imadper> microcai: 那如果你遇到 byzantium 说的那个情况, 你怎么做?
<imadper> microcai: 在linux下
<microcai> imadper:  linux 下没 aio ... 所以只能同步 555 555  或者学 chrome  , 自己用线程再发明个 aio
<imadper> microcai 记得见到过aio的... 想想, unp里面介绍过好像. 回去查查再说.
<Mayaer> adam8157: ofan 我走咯  去收拾东西去
<microcai> imadper:  aio_* 函数嘛， glibc 提供的， pthread 实现的，伪 aio
<UbuntuTalk> [kankan] 刚才说的什么？
<microcai> imadper:  或者是 libaio 里提供的，那个是真的 aio , 内核实现的，不过有限制，没有实际用处
<ofan> Mayaer: cya
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好~ 等我多查一些资料, 不会的再来请教你~  多谢了~
<Mayaer> 恩～
 * Mayaer 各位拜拜～
<byzantium> 就是简单的一个写入文件的操作
<byzantium> 使用同步就可以的
<imadper> byzantium:
<byzantium> 现在的问题是 没有找到同步模式的函数
<mao> 操蛋，今题google怎么一直断开呢
<microcai> byzantium: 不行
<microcai> byzantium:  不能向同步妥协
<byzantium> 。。。
<imadper> microcai: http://lse.sourceforge.net/io/aio.html 这个是你说的有限制的那个吗?
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: Kernel Asynchronous I/O (AIO) Support for Linux
<microcai> byzantium:  万一硬盘有问题，你的程序会卡在 write/read  上的。
<byzantium> microcai, 你真操蛋
<microcai> imadper:  ye[
<microcai> imadper:  yep
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好的. 我先看看去
<byzantium> 思想应该是这样的 用最简单的方法处理问题
<imadper> byzantium: 不, microcai 说的堆
<imadper> 对
<byzantium> 而不是要进行你所说的向高级思想靠近
<imadper> byzantium: 明知道同步会有问题的, 就不该同步了.
<byzantium> 两行代码能有啥问题
<microcai> byzantium:  异步怎么就高级了 ～
<microcai> byzantium:  这个和高级低级没关系
<ofan> 异步的难写
<microcai> byzantium:  异步是写健壮代码的前提
<byzantium> 那请教你 能给写个 异步的写入文件的代码吗
<microcai> byzantium:  firefox 是同步  io 的，上块硬盘在寿命终了的时候， firefox 经常卡在磁盘操作上，界面一点响应都没有，非常不爽
<imadper> microcai: 只是为了健壮的话, glibc的aio也可以做到吧? 就是开销大了一些?
<microcai> imadper:  glibc 的 aio 开销不大，关键是一个 io 会产生2个线程。
<jusss> ifvwm: linux里面的名字都不说是啥意思，
<microcai> imadper:  一个线程做 io  操作，结果再开一个线程去执行回调函数，比较傻逼的行为
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 请问ubuntu下有没有比empathy较好的的聊天软件，可以语音视频的那种？
<imadper> microcai: 恩. 明白了
<imadper> microcai: 我去strace一个aio的代码看看去
<jusss> ifvwm: etc也有好几种说法，usr有说是unix system resources
<archl> 语音视频，对方也用empathy就能了。
<microcai> imadper:  执行回调函数的线程不是执行 io 操作的线程，不知道这点很多时候会出现出乎意料的行为
<jusss> ifvwm: 因为freebsd的home是在/usr下
<imadper> microcai: 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 是么，我觉得empathy功能特简单啊
<imadper> microcai: 那为何不搞好一个aio... bsd都有...
<archl> 不过都要用特定协议的。
<byzantium> ^_^  我加个  flush就可以了 。。。。。
<microcai> imadper:  linus 笨
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 谁现在使用empathy 啊
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] 视频一下
<cfy> imadper: 你来吧 :D
<byzantium> 文盲害死人呀
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 又不止 Linus
<jusss> 取名字真是一门学问
<cfy> imadper: 看好你欧
<imadper> microcai: cfy .... gaoji
<microcai> imadper:  而且 libaio 只能操作文件，不能操作 socket ，异步的意义都没了
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 没用empathy
<namoamitabuddha> 视频的话，Skype 有个代替品
<ofan> 。。。。。。。。
<microcai> imadper:  Linux 需要一个统一的 aio ，能对所有的 io 进行异步操作
<ofan> 伍避丹藤
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] gtalk也可以视频吧
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  msn 都能视频
<cfy> imadper: 我去开个虚拟机装个freebsd玩完
<cfy> 有人用latex么？
<namoamitabuddha> There are a number of programs, such as Ekiga, Twinkle, Coccinella, QuteCom, and Jitsi that are working replacements for Skype.
<ofan> cfy: 跟装gentoo一样
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] ubuntu中不用empathy，您们都用什么？
<cfy> ofan: 关键是驱动不一样啊
<microcai> ofan:  latex 怎么就和 gentoo 一样了
<cfy> ofan: 软件还不一定越多
<ofan> cfy: 你要啥驱动
<cfy> microcai: ofan 说bsd嘛
<microcai> cfy:  哦
<cfy> microcai: 你用latex么？
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 驱动问题搞死你
<cfy> ofan: x200
<cfy> ofan: thinkpad x200
<ofan> 用google hangouts
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 还没有伟大的 systemd  用
<ofan> cfy: 。。。。这个我也有
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 udev 用
<microcai> cfy:  bsd
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 wayland
<ofan> bsd在移植launchd
<cfy> microcai: 看上去什么都没有的样子？
<gebjgd> UbuntuTalk: leo lee 用pidgin skype google+
<namoamitabuddha> 你们上 wayland 了？
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 gcc
<cfy> microcai: 不是吧。。。
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 改 llvm 了
<ofan> skype的最好替代是google hangouts
<cfy> microcai: 然后就直接没有了？！
<ofan> 移植都是gcc
<ofan> 一直
<microcai> ofan:  gcc 马上就没了
<cfy> 我看看bsd有木有opera
<ofan> microcai: 应该的
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 google-chrome ~~~
<cfy> microcai: 你用latex么？
<ofan> 我现在是gcc+llvm
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 gnome3
<ofan> ....
<microcai> cfy:  bsd 没有 flash
<cfy> microcai: 换成2012以后。。。我texlive-langcjk一直没emerge 成功
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: wayland估计要烂尾
<microcai> cfy:  只要 emerge luatex 就行了
<microcai> cfy: 是 luatex 和 zlib 的问题
<cfy> microcai: 这个包emerge 失败
<jusss> 那bsd还有什么呀？
<microcai> cfy:  升级 zlib 后 luatex 需要重新编译
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
<microcai> cfy:  这个用  rev＊ 检查不出来的
<namoamitabuddha> llvm 比 gcc 好到哪里去？
<microcai> cfy:  我是仔细的研究了 build.log 后看到的
<microcai> cfy:   luatex 说 zlib versin mismatch
<cfy> microcai: 囧了。。。
<cfy> microcai: 想起昨天我 # emerge -v `eix texlive -I --only-names'
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 非gpl
<cfy> microcai: 这不是添加了好多到world里么。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我知道。性能上
<microcai> cfy:  vim 打开自己删就是了
<microcai> cfy: 有啥好担心的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 现在来看差不多
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有些测试能好点
<UbuntuTalk> [leo lee] hangout有什么优势？
<microcai> cfy:  /var/lib/portage/world
<cfy> microcai: 嗯，locate到了
<cfy> microcai: 打开emacs
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法访问别人共享文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382836 XP上装的12.04版本的，开始还可以访问，后来不行了。这边是有域的，访问需要输入域名、用户名和密码，开始的时候是可以的，我添加可以root账户登录后重启以后就不行了，有IP，亦可以ping …
<cfy> microcai: 打开em
<microcai> cfy:  emacs ... ...
<ofan> hangout可以多人同时对话
<huangya> 有什么rss阅读器，当你过滤之后的消息到达的时候，自动弹出一个窗口提醒你
<cfy> microcai: root我习惯用em
<gebjgd> ofan: 可以直接2人对聊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我指2个人以上
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 好像说 clang 的错误提示更加有好点
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要装插件 hangout很容易公开
<microcai> cfy:  emerge -s emacs 出来太多了，表示不知道该装哪个
<cfy> microcai: 现在emerge可以多个同时运行了对吧
<microcai> cfy: 从来都可以
<gebjgd> ofan: 需要先点击圈子才能在本圈子里
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: clang检查很多，有不少代码会报错
<cfy> microcai: 看来我是用apt和aptitude习惯了。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过错误提示很精确比gcc强多了
<microcai> cfy:  apt yum 之类的太糟糕了
<cfy> microcai: app-editors/emacs
<microcai> cfy:  apt/yum 带来的好处没有坏处多
<ofan> 估计mac下一个版本会都转向clang+llvm
<cfy> microcai: 不过emerge计算依赖好像有点慢。。
<microcai> cfy:  python 嘛
<microcai> cfy:  python 不慢谁慢
<wzssyqa> namoamitabuddha: 好的不是一点两点
<ofan> gebjgd: 别人能随便加入？
<freeflying> adam8157: Tao Chaobin认识吗
<cfy> microcai: 有数过它有多少代码么？
<cfy> imadper: 玩豆瓣么？
<microcai> cfy:  没
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog_away Tao Chaobin and Wang Shibo
<imadper> cfy: 不玩...
<microcai> cfy:  emerge 是 python 和 bash 写的
<imadper> cfy: 没约炮那个需求...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯。。
<ofan> imadper: 可以搅基 适合你
<cfy> microcai: 嗯。。
<jyfl987> freeflying: mba装 ubuntu的话 能续航多长时间？
<microcai> cfy:  最开始是纯 bash
<imadper> ofan: .. gaoji-ofan
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我没用过啊
<microcai> cfy:  后来用 python 改写了部分
<cfy> imadper: 豆瓣哈是用来干这个的？
<cfy> imadper: 豆瓣是用来干这个的？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 貌似没我的x220用的时间长
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你们没发过mac版？
<namoamitabuddha> wzssyqa: 据说他会做路径测试
<ofan> ...这么多人用x220?
<microcai> cfy:  最后有个家伙用 C 改写了，结果这个家伙被开除出 Gentoo 了
<cfy> imadper: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/31517917/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 如何分割个TXT文件。。。
<jyfl987> freeflying: x220的相同配置的价格好贵 我是屌丝 买不起
<cfy> microcai: 囧。。。不是吧。。。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 你用c写 坑同事 当然没好下场
<microcai> cfy: 然后他自己成立了个新的发行版
<freeflying> jyfl987: 水货啊
<cfy> microcai: funtoo?
<cfy> microcai: fxxtoo?
<microcai> cfy: exherbo
<freeflying> jyfl987: 相当便宜的
<jyfl987> freeflying: 高配就是那价吧
<ofan> cfy: 你还混豆瓣
<cfy> microcai: luatex重新编译后，貌似没啥效果阿
<jyfl987> freeflying: 你什么配置的呢 我至少要4G ram 最好是8G了 硬盘想要上ssd的
<microcai> cfy:  哦，还要把原先 -2011 的全 unemerge 掉
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我现在用的i5的，8G内存，128G SSD,总共不到7k搞定
<microcai> cfy:  latex 升级从来都是不能直接升级的
<cfy> microcai: -2011?不明白
<jyfl987> 处理器估计上不到i7 上个i5 2代也成
<microcai> cfy:  每次直接升级都出问题
<jyfl987> freeflying: 这么便宜！！
<cfy> microcai: 先全部unemerge，再emerge?
<jyfl987> freeflying: 如果是这个价 那我就买  具体型号发给我吧  我去看下图
<microcai> cfy:  解决办法就是把 -2011 的 latex 彻底删除
<freeflying> jyfl987: 北京很多买thinkpad水货的
<microcai> cfy: 对
<cfy> microcai: 怎么做呢？匹配2011?
<jyfl987> freeflying: 那往上那个报价太黑了  额
<jyfl987> 网上
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我在这家买了2个本子了
<microcai> cfy:  我从 2009 到 2012 都是这样，没有一次干净升级，都要把原来的 latex 先全部 delete
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 以前看过一个文章, 等我给你找
<jyfl987> freeflying: 好
<microcai> cfy:  把 texlive 包全 delete 了重新装
<cfy> microcai: 这样阿。。。
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我的买了有日子了，你看他们网上更新的型号吧
<cfy> microcai: 看上去特别麻烦的样子。。。
<imadper> cfy: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/20709433/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 尼特么以为我不想约炮啊！！！！！！！！！！！！
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 这人被 t 的原因就是用 C 重写？
<microcai> cfy:  其实是某个包的问题，但是没功夫搭理
<gebjgd> ofan: 如果是公开的可以
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 上班没啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 说到 latex就火大 我上次下个i3 wm的代码 编译doc需要latex相关的包 结果给我装了200M的软件  wtf
<cfy> microcai: 哦。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/199471.htm
<microcai> cfy:  全部卸载反而更快
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 猎豹浏览器第二部极客视频曝光 启动速度堪比子弹略胜Chrome_Liebao 金山猎豹浏览器_cnBeta.COM
<microcai> jyfl987:  latex 是个系统，当然大
<jyfl987> freeflying: 那你的那个续航如何？
<microcai> jyfl987:  排版系统
<gebjgd> x220几个小时？
<jyfl987> microcai: 问题是他们就不能拆成许多小宝？
<jyfl987> 小包
<microcai> jyfl987: 相对于 adobe 的 page maker 已经很小了好吧
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 是啊
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> plain TeX 就能排版了吧
<jyfl987> 貌似 thinkpad的驱动都开源的吧 不知道电源控制如何
<cfy> microcai: 我试试
<namoamitabuddha> 未必需要 LaTeX
<gebjgd> x220能续航几个小时？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 网速好~~慢
<ofan> jyfl987: 很好
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 就和你用 gas 写程序一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想知道具体大概能续航多长
<jyfl987> 我看中mba就是为续航
<jyfl987> 如果x220续航也长 我何必去买mba
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的上网本能5个小时
<namoamitabuddha> ConTeXt 如何？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我的上网本也可以 上次北航那个ubuntu大会我就带过去试了下 但是一开火狐 额 变成3个小时了
<cfy> jyfl987: 小包.......我装个latex，下载n个小包，几k的。。下的我哭了。。。
<cfy>  
<microcai> jyfl987: 火狐 ... 开 chrome 就行
<jyfl987> microcai: chrome一样耗
<freeflying> jyfl987: 4个小时不成问题
<cfy> jyfl987: 能多长，你的mba
<jyfl987> 还是开netsurf
<ofan> jyfl987: mba可能续航更久一点
<microcai> jyfl987:  那 w3m 好了
<ofan> jyfl987: 传闻是7小时
<jyfl987> cfy: 我没mba 我同事的以前刚买的时候能7个小时 现在也降到4个小时左右了
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我在家都是没充满就拔下，用一会再回去充
<namoamitabuddha> 听说 Firefox 15 的内存泄露解决了
<jyfl987> microcai: netsurf比较好
<imadper> jyfl987: 不如多背一块儿电池...
<jyfl987> freeflying: 那你现在还能4个小时？
<jyfl987> 能保证4个小时足够了
<freeflying> jyfl987: 能啊
<jyfl987> 我的开发主要是脚本  倒是无所谓
<jyfl987> 那非常好 买个这个 再带个充电宝 不就行了么
<ofan> jyfl987: mba的键盘没insert
<jyfl987> ofan: 那键盘真是渣
<jyfl987> ofan: 就光好看
<ofan> jyfl987: mbp还有个弹出光驱的可以映射一下
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  已经不关心 firefox 了
<ofan> 没insert不好终端操作
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  firefox 太慢了
<jyfl987> ofan: 无聊 我喜欢thinkpad的键盘
<cfy> imadper: 话说app-text/sloccount不错。可以统计某个项目用的啥语言，代码多少
<freeflying> jyfl987: mba的键盘不舒服，不过thinkpad的键盘也要改了，巧克力键盘
<ofan> tp现在基本都是巧克力
<jyfl987> microcai: netsurf可惜没有正式的js支持
<cfy> jyfl987: 买个x200,配9芯电池，也行的压
<ofan> 我觉得没什么不好
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: vimperator 还没有代替品啊
<cfy> microcai: 你试怎么删除全部latex的？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 是的 我看联想的ideapad就都是巧克力的了  这也没什么好说的 毕竟键盘控是小众
<imadper> cfy: ... 没啥用处吧...
<cfy> microcai: grep tex world,再手动找下？
<jyfl987> 要是那个键盘是可升降的就好了
<microcai> cfy:  equery b  /usr/share/texmf
<jyfl987> 一打开屏幕 瞬间变身机械键盘那种 额
<cfy> microcai: 哦。。
<microcai> cfy:  equery b  /usr/share/texmf-dist
<microcai> cfy:  equery b  /usr/share/texmf-site
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆用的东芝随便8个小时
<namoamitabuddha> 看上去 gentoo 绝对不适合菜鸟
<jzmer> 现在 sourceforge 正常？
<jyfl987> cfy: x200低配把？
<gebjgd> ofan: toshiba nb550d
<cfy> jyfl987: 是阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我也有个东芝 额 1个小时
<imadper> jyfl987: 有. msi新出的一款笔记本, 键盘是ss定制的
<jyfl987> 阿蛋作证
<microcai> gebjgd: 我以为你霆锋，给老婆买的 mbp 能 8个小时，看错了 ... 看错了
<jyfl987> imadper: 发页面看看？
<imadper> jyfl987: 等我找找吧... 略久了...
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 没有人永远是菜鸟
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我的是 toshiba ac100
<jzmer> 我这里 sourceforge 又开始被人 reset 了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我目前是
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: ISP 问题
 * microcai 天朝和小日本最容易生产出找不到驱动的电脑
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实我这种开发脚本的 配置也不在乎
<microcai> jyfl987: 越是脚本越是要高配置
<gebjgd> jyfl987: toshiba的东西不咋地 就是喇叭不错
<microcai> jyfl987:  脚本多慢
<jyfl987> cfy: 我需要编译的无非是nginx lua redis这种很小的纯c项目
<ifvwm> microcai: 只日本才这样
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不过说实在的 asus的更垃圾
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂个p
<ifvwm> 啥都自己搞一套。
<microcai> ifvwm:  恩，尤其是 VAIO
<cfy> microcai: 删除2011就好了？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 抓紧收一个吧
<microcai> cfy:  yep
<cfy> microcai: 还是需要全部删除？
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那我不知道 反正我觉得那个ac100如果芯片再狠点就好了 那个内置是 tegra2 如果配上tegre3 4-core 再电池给力点会非常好
<ifvwm> 谁叫日本曾经电子技术领先呢。这是历史问题。 microcai
<microcai> cfy:  把 原来的 tex 包都 telete
<jyfl987> freeflying: 收什么？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我老婆的ultrabook上的键盘我简直没法用
<microcai> cfy:  把 原来的 tex 包都 delete
<cfy> microcai: 哦
<freeflying> jyfl987: thinkpad啊
<jyfl987> freeflying: 对啊 不过他们本来就没打算给键盘控用啊 都是模仿苹果 苹果那个触摸板就比一般的笔记本好许多
<cfy> microcai: 如果强行删除
<cfy> microcai: 再emerge -auvDN world会回来么？
<freeflying> jyfl987: 我上一个x200， 自带9芯电池，最多能用到6个小时
<ifvwm> freeflying: 你咋不给lp买好看的，可爱的。。
<imadper> jyfl987: http://notebook.pconline.com.cn/news/sudi/1105/2405826.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 与SteelSeries合作 微星推17寸GX780游戏本_资讯-新品速递_太平洋电脑网PConline
<microcai> cfy:  equery b  /usr/share/texmf-dist | ( while read pname d ; do emerge -C  $pname ; done )
<jyfl987> 其实如果比娱乐 不如把手势动作加上去 上次看到 TED上有个华人工程师 搞了个软件 可以用一个摄像头就模拟kinect那种
<microcai> cfy: 搞定
<imadper> jyfl987: 不过貌似也不是很好的键盘, 看看就行
<jyfl987> freeflying: 那要看你用来做啥
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你装 LaTeX 的时候怎么装的
<microcai> cfy:  先 delete 再 emerge dev-texlive/texlive-langcjk . 失去的会被依赖回来的
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 看看嘛
<freeflying> ifvwm: ultrabook不好看吗
<cfy> microcai: 拿emerge -auvDN world不会回来么？
<microcai> cfy:  不会
<cfy> microcai: 比如a依赖b,我强行删除b,
<ifvwm> freeflying: 日本有专门给女人用的电脑。这才是方向。
<imadper> auv...
<cfy> microcai: 怎么把b弄回来？
<microcai> cfy: 但是你把 a 也 delete 了呀
<freeflying> jyfl987: x系列你还指望游戏吗
<cfy> microcai: 如果我把b包名字给忘了的话
<microcai> cfy: 用那一招你会把 a 也 delete
 * imadper <cfy> microcai: 怎么把b弄回来？   这句话亮了....
<freeflying> ifvwm: 我给她买的toshiba的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你安装的时候需要装多少包？
<jyfl987> freeflying: 哦 对了 mba/p 还有个好处 那个金属壳是真好  我亲眼看到领导发怒拳头砸mbp上 也不过是让那壳凹下去而已
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你们公司做什么的
<ifvwm> 黑色的？ freeflying
<microcai> cfy:   如果 a  还在  emerge -avuD world 你的b会回来的
<cfy> microcai: 哦
<freeflying> ifvwm: 不是
<ifvwm> 那种专门给女人用到，通常多彩。
<ifvwm> 额
<cfy> imadper: 下班没。。
<jyfl987> freeflying: 额 我指的是编译打包的重活
<gebjgd> ifvwm: 音响效果好
<imadper> cfy: 还没...
<cfy> imadper: 苦阿。。。
<cfy> imadper: 这里有人要下班了。。
<freeflying> jyfl987: 编译打包好不丢服务器上去啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 过会我看看
<imadper> cfy: 谁? 什么意思?
<gebjgd> ifvwm: Harman Kardon的喇叭
<ifvwm> 理解错了。
<freeflying> jyfl987: 对了，你还在果壳吗
<cfy> imadper: 你看着就知道咯
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这个喇叭是干啥的啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: emerge 里面没有顶层虚包的概念的？
<gebjgd> freeflying: 著名的音响品牌
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有虚拟包
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 他新手
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你对这个也有研究啊
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 问 \rs ，他老手
<freeflying> ifvwm: 我9月搞不好去趟长沙
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没啥研究 就是给老婆买了那个上网本之后知道的
<gebjgd> freeflying: 以前都没听说过
<ifvwm> freeflying: 好啊。打电话就是。
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你们那里的牌子 tommy hifilger
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我觉得应该有顶层包删除之后递归搜索删除没有依赖的自动安装的包的功能的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我以前都没听说过
<namoamitabuddha> 这功能连 APT 都有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这个功能有
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 所以你直接卸载 texlive 的虚包不就行了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 关键是。。。。a依赖b,b依赖c
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我删除b,不能用这个功能删除c
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 然后呢？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  --depclean 就是
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  emerge --depclean 就是
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 因为依赖坏了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 删除 b，自动删除 a，如果 c 没有其他依赖，也删除 c
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 自动删除a....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 太恐怖了。。。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  Gentoo 里删除 B 不会导致 a 被删除
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: n个a依赖b阿。。。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  反而是下次升级的时候 b 又被安装
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: Gentoo 删除软件不计算依赖的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 依赖随时可能会变，为何要计算呢？
<kevinyings> microcai: 那怎么删？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  变个 USE 依赖就变了，没必要在删除的时候计算依赖
<microcai> kevinyings: 直接删
<cfy> microcai: emerge -c xxx不就是删除时计算依赖么？
<microcai>  cfy -C 不计算的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 就 O(V+E) 时间算一次
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 牌子
<ofan> gebjgd: 没研究
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 求重写
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看 APT 都有这种功能
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 啥功能？
<ofan> pacman 都有
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: microcai 说的是可以
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用emerge -c就是删除时计算依赖
<namoamitabuddha> 主要是因为 emerge 使用脚本语言的缘故吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 求重写。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 太慢了。。
<ofan> 设计问题 跟脚本语言没关系
<microcai> ofan:  +1
<cfy> 怎么设计烂了。。。
<cfy> microcai: 你不才说是py慢么。
<microcai> cfy: 深入了解 Gentoo 再说
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你把 gentoo 的代码 hack 下，然后重写
<microcai> cfy:  emerge 确实慢啊，你可以试试 exherbo , 那个 emerge 是用 C 写的
<cfy> microcai: 怎么深入？读文档？
<microcai> cfy: 读读 Gentoo 的前世今生
<microcai> cfy: 在 linuxsir 有中译本
<cfy> microcai: 我还是读文档去。。
<cfy> microcai: 不过，我可看不懂py源代码。。
<kevinyings> microcai: 求科普
<namoamitabuddha> 上次听说 win8 会带来很多威胁
<microcai> cfy:  kevinyings http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/articles/making-the-distro-p1.xml
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux文档 -- Gentoo的前世今生，第一部
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: RPM 修复依赖关系的功能如何？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没用过
<ofan> 只会用apt和pacman
<cfy> microcai: 看过了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: APT 用来修复依赖关系还行，我菜鸟都修复过。
<microcai> cfy:  3 部诶
<microcai> cfy:  3 部都看过了？
<namoamitabuddha> 是 UEFI 么？
<cfy> microcai: 可能忘了，以前没事就看这种
<microcai> cfy: 看过你还不理解 Gentoo 真是奇才
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 中文读过了你就去读英文
<cfy> microcai: .....
<archl> cfy: 买了一个和你的类似的笔记本哦。
<cfy> microcai: 能给我个英文的么？
<ofan> archl: cfy 情侣机
<cfy> microcai: 标题是啥？
<cfy> making-the-distro-?
<microcai> cfy: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread265976.html
<kk> microcai ⇪ ti: 有空还是学一下gentoo的历史吧
<archl> ofan: windows下根本无法调对齐。
<microcai> archl:  windows ?
<ofan> 推荐都弄个nas玩
<microcai> archl:  partition align ?
<ofan> synology的nas很不错
<imadper> of
<imadper> ofan: 有什么用呢....
<archl> microcai: 自带个垃圾的vista business
<imadper> ofan: 放电影到里面?
<cfy> microcai: 好像没看过的样子。。。忘了。。
<gebjgd> archl: 直接删除
<ofan> imadper: 功能超强大
<cfy> microcai: 不过，看过这个能理解gentoo?!
<gebjgd> archl: 上arch
<cfy> microcai: 我试试
<ofan> imadper: 功能太多了 不知道从哪说起
<microcai> archl: 找微软退钱去
<ofan> imadper: http://i.imgur.com/WOuJb.jpg
<archl> microcai: 二手的退啥？
<ofan> 把我的两个移动硬盘也插到nas上了
<imadper> ofan: 没发现有用的呀... nas能输出usb吗?
<microcai> archl:  哦
<microcai> archl:  换个 Gentoo ~
<archl> microcai: 没法欺负妹妹了。
<archl> microcai: 。
<imadper> ofan: 输出usb, 接到我家电视上的话, 还算是有点儿用
<namoamitabuddha> Windows Store
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 我想问问为什么我的笔记本装ubuntu风扇一直转
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 什么也不做 就光转
<cfy> microcai: 嗯。
<cfy> microcai: 装上了。。。。。。。
<tcpct> 散热呗
<cfy> microcai: 谢了
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 关键是装win7很安静呀
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 谁知道呀怎么办？
<imadper> 什么时候风扇不转了, 才是问题... 风扇转, 十个好现象
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 呼呼的
<tcpct> UbuntuTalk: win7的散热没有ubuntu力气大
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 什么不做 都一直转
<archl> 因为硬件设计失败哦
<jyfl987> freeflying: 我还在果壳 怎么说？
<archl> jyfl987: 他想要你
<tcpct> 不转还能做什么？
<jyfl987> archl: 我一来不会打包系统 二来去做这事浪费人才
<tcpct> 既然要转就要力气大的转
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 谁帮物品回答
<imadper> chang: 你的电脑什么牌子的?
<jyfl987> microcai: 你改的vm呢
<imadper> chang: asus的话我就知道
<archl> jyfl987: 你就去Unity团队修改他们的 web app 好了
<gebjgd> UbuntuTalk: Yuyang Chang: cpufreq
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] dell n4110
<jyfl987> archl: 没意思
<archl> jyfl987: 趁机去欧洲发展哦
<microcai> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0NzU
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Linux 3.6 Kernel Adds EFI Handover Protocol
<jyfl987> archl: 你做梦吧
<archl> jyfl987: unity团队有在亚洲的么
<microcai> 这个 commit 导致 grub-efi 不能启动 kernel 了， 555555
<imadper> chang: i8kmonitor可以帮你调节
<jyfl987> 搞不明白 efi怎么不用forth了
<ofan> imadper: 直接网络点播
<jyfl987> archl: 你去吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] 谢谢 imadper
<UbuntuTalk> [Yuyang Chang] i8kmonitor 我知道了。
<archl> jyfl987: 你去吧
<ofan> imadper: http://i.imgur.com/qJU3R.jpg
<jyfl987> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/21ed45d8/l/0Lscience0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F120C0A80C0A10C0A64420A30Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm   这个好
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Solidot | 亿万富翁建立基础物理学奖，获奖者每人300万美元
<cfy> microcai: !
<cfy> microcai: 那文章我很久以前确实读过
<cfy> microcai: 而且文章并没有提到设计阿
<cfy> microcai: 而且文章并没有提到具体设计阿
<imadper> ofan: 什么意思? nas硬件上有能播放的? 还是你本地的电脑读取nas里面的文件而已? 那没意思... 我放移动硬盘里一样能读取
<ofan> imadper: 直接播放的
<gebjgd> imadper: 我的dockstar都能直接播放
<ofan> 音乐电影都可以
<imadper> ofan: 那还是本地的电脑播放的. 我想要电视能播放
<gebjgd> imadper: dlna
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你曾经说 windows 没有软件源是吧
<gebjgd> imadper: 自己上个server就行了
<imadper> gebjgd: 咩?
<gebjgd> imadper: dlna
<jyfl987> imadper: 播放本来就是把数据解开 传送到设备那而已啊
<ofan> imadper: 你不懂啊，网络直接stream
<imadper> ofan: 电视能支持这个stream?
<ofan> 自带一个类似dropbox的同步软件
<cfy> microcai: 我还是看文档去。看故事根本无法提升理解
<imadper> gebjgd: 我是要电视能播放上面的电影...
<ofan> imadper: 只要你电视支持
<gebjgd> imadper: 说的就是
<imadper> ofan: 不记得我家电视什么型号的, 东芝的, 一个. 应该算是低端吧
<gebjgd> imadper: dlna协议
<imadper> gebjgd: 哦, gaoji
<gebjgd> imadper: 自己google
<jyfl987> microcai: 我记得你好像做过一个流媒体server把
<gebjgd> imadper: 我们老板看了2年了
<ofan> 应该早买
<microcai> jyfl987:  怎么可能
<microcai> jyfl987:  我对媒体的了解=0
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不知道电视支持不, 我想让nas输出usb...
<adam8157> imadper: 你连买马都不懂啊, 就是场外下注
<microcai> cfy:  看文档前要先看故事
<imadper> adam8157: 不懂呀...
<ofan> imadper: 都什么年代了 还看电视
<jyfl987> microcai: 你去sina的时候 领导不是让你做个这项目的么
<imadper> adam8157: 你知道那个邮件是我的?
<imadper> ofan: 电视大...
<jyfl987> ofan: 神马是电视？
<adam8157> imadper: 你不打, 但是跟着输赢
<imadper> ofan: 笔记本12寸的
<jyfl987> imadper: 分辨率可不大
<ofan> imadper: 分辨率低
<microcai> jyfl987: 你说那个啊，公司项目而已
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> microcai: 嗯，然后有啥文档推荐？
<jyfl987> microcai: 就是说那个么
<microcai> jyfl987:  那个怎么了？
<ofan> imadper: mac 15寸都是超高清
<microcai> jyfl987:  我代码都留公司了
<imadper> jyfl987: ofan 距离两米看呗.... 看电影而已
<ofan> 以后电视都要联网
<microcai> cfy:  有
<jyfl987> microcai: 你肯定还能重写出来的
<imadper> adam8157: 我倒现在都没明白, 蹬三轮是什么意思
<ofan> 估计都会变ipad
<jyfl987> imadper: 现在电视机的分辨率很低的 你要大 不如买个投影仪好了 那个超级大 额
<adam8157> imadper: 四川重庆很多人力三轮车, 有的地方把人力三轮儿叫耙耳朵
<microcai> jyfl987:  重写出来没用，缺少了 sina 别的软件的配合你以为有用啊
<imadper> jyfl987: 稍微好一点儿的就很贵
 * cfy afk
<ofan> 有没有适合arm用的包管理？
<jyfl987> microcai:  有经验了嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 这跟arm有什么关系
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs 和 gVim 打开不同编码的中文文件乱码的解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382841 2012/08/01 emacs-gvim-乱码解决.zip Quote: 压缩包内有几个不同编码的测试文件，有兴趣的朋友可以试试看自己的Emacs 和 gvim 打开是否会乱码 （包括打开时文件名和文件内容是否都正常显示） …
<imadper> adam8157: ... 这没关系呀...
<microcai> cfy:  去写个 ebuild 看看
<adam8157> 1.四川方言中怕老婆、妻管严的昵称   2.四川、重庆对人力三轮车车夫的统称
<adam8157> imadper: ^^
<ofan> jyfl987: 本地编译完直接部署到arm上
<jyfl987> imadper: 什么贵
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道gentoo不能？
 * microcai gcc 4.8  出来啦
<imadper> jyfl987: 稍微好一点儿的投影, dlp或者led, 1080p, 高流明的
<jyfl987> imadper: 1024x768
<ofan> jyfl987: 我想要能在两端都能管理，arm上安装的时候自动在pc上编译，然后安装到arm
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 略低
<microcai> imadper:  电视和投影仪的问题： 像素太大
<microcai> imadper:  试试视网膜显示器
<gebjgd> ofan: 你有病吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接上个arm debian不就行了
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 交叉么 openwrt那个绝对可以 因为我就是在pc上编译 然后部署到我的mips路由上去
<microcai> imadper:  不是 iphone 那个，是视网膜成像显示器
<imadper> microcai: 我又不是土财主...
<ofan> gebjgd: 你有药么
<gebjgd> of
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 你要多少？
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是openwrt那个不是包管理 而是编译整个镜像
<freeflying> jyfl987: 就是随便问问
<freeflying> jyfl987: 你们现在多少人啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 我不能刷openwrt
<ofan> 给我的nas用，最好是能直接装，依赖少的
<gebjgd> ofan: arm debian
<jyfl987> freeflying: 好多 我没数过 你要问研发部门的话 那有个20来个
<microcai> cfy:  现在打算用 icc  重新编译整个系统
<gebjgd> ofan: 用了一年多了表示很满意
<ofan> gebjgd: 不能换系统
<gebjgd> ofan: 笨刷uboot
<jyfl987> ofan: 我搞不清你 我的ac100是用ubuntu的 arm机器
<ofan> gebjgd: 自带了很多东西不能不要
<jyfl987> microcai: 不如换汇编写的吧
<microcai> jyfl987:  icc 快啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 刷 uboot
<ofan> 而且没法刷，不能usb连
<gebjgd> ofan: ssh就能刷
<gebjgd> ofan: dockstar就是那么干的
<microcai> ofan:  系统能启动的话可以直接用 dd 刷 uboot
<jyfl987> microcai: 我怕你软件不兼容 额
<gebjgd> ofan: 找教程
<ofan> gebjgd: 你原来的系统的东西怎么办
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 手机？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan: 拔掉了u盘照样能用
<ofan> gebjgd: web界面什么的
<gebjgd> ofan: 这就是uboot的优点
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啥东西是 arm 的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: nas
<imadper> microcai: 那gnu扩展怎么办? icc支持全了?
<jyfl987> gebjgd: uboot配置要写进去的把
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 我是网上找的教程
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 有人搞定了 按教程作就行了
<microcai> imadper:  现在的 icc 基本都支持了
<ofan> 自带很多功能不能都扔掉
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我也想了解下 我那个ac100就是
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Network Attached Storage ?
<microcai> jyfl987:  C 程序 icc 和 gcc 没有什么优势，主要是 C++
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: yep
<microcai> jyfl987:  icc 的 stl 比 gcc 的快多了
<jyfl987> microcai: 但关键是 虽然大家都提倡写ansi c 有的项目还是用了gcc扩展  是不是icc都支持呢
<microcai> jyfl987:  那就测试看看呗
<ofan> icc主要是底层优化
<microcai> jyfl987: 代码在手还怕啊
<ofan> intel的那套数学库是亮点
<microcai> ofan:  math 库和 stl
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你的那个不一样了
<namoamitabuddha> gcc 现在 c99 完全支持么
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你的那个是上得android?
<namoamitabuddha> 更不用说 c11 了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  4.8 就完全了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 还是arm linux?
<jyfl987> http://i.imgur.com/VYnfg.jpg  额  这个
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  4.7  基本支持，不影响使用 c+11
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 什么 c+11
<jyfl987> microcai: 你许多东西都可以编译上 结果一个依赖的库不行 你不傻眼了？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  c++11
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... ABI 兼容的啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 他自带android 有帮黑客搞了个ubuntu for ac100 这个官方下载目录也有的
<ofan> dpkg有没有移植的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://gcc.gnu.org/c99status.html
<microcai> jyfl987:  混合编译又没问题的
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Status of C99 features in GCC - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我怎么看上去还不是完全支持
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   c99 ....
<jyfl987> microcai: 那随便你了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   我说的是 c++11
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 不如用android
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 对
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 可用的东西多
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  c99 打开 --std=c99 就完全支持的啊
<jyfl987> gebjgd: android好挫
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: c11 支持么
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 娱乐多阿
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 有什么娱乐 那机器又没触摸屏
<ofan> c99不完全支持
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 要什么触摸屏
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 直接键盘了
<namoamitabuddha> c11 是不是几乎不支持啊
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 鼠标键盘 android 安逸的很
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  c++11 吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  4.7 不完全支持
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: c11 也有
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C11_(C_standard_revision)
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: C11 (C standard revision) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> c跟屁股后头出了新标准
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 我没你那么bt 我喜欢正宗linux
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  我 out 了，我还以为最新的是 c99
<ofan> c跟c++屁股后头出了新标准
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是有go了么 c应该停止更新了
<namoamitabuddha> c11 已经酝酿很多时间了
<ofan> jyfl987: go还没到能用的地步
<ofan> c++11都酝酿n年了
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个就扯淡了  盛大那个什么盘就是go写的服务
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: go 能代替 C 么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是他们2
<jyfl987> ofan: 你还真是
<microcai> ofan:  多出来的东西都是 gnu 多年就有的，不过是标准化了而已
<ofan> jyfl987: 还有用lisp的 同样
<namoamitabuddha> 特别是底层开发
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 应该是完全支持的
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你才2
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 什么完全支持？
<ofan> 还不如用erlang
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 做服务器开发可以保证 其他的另说
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 只不过 char 那边得看 glibc ， gcc 管不了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  抛开 glibc 的问题， c11 gcc 早就支持了
<jyfl987> microcai: glibc跟gcc是一帮人开发的么
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 连一张支持表都没出来。
<ofan> jyfl987: go基本没人用，库也不全，速度也一般，有啥好用的
<jyfl987> microcai: 那 glibc是哪一活的？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 是啊， 有的问题是 glibc 的， gcc 怎么列表？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说的基本没人用 只是人家都在后面用 你没察觉而已
<namoamitabuddha> go 的设计初衷能代替 C 的底层设计么？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  C 包括编译器和 libc .   libc 是 glibc 提供的，不是 gcc . libc++ 是 gcc 提供的所以 gcc 对 c++ 才能列表格
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 估计不能
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过go 有语言级的并发
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你看 c99 不是有个支持表格的？
<ofan> 但是跟erlang比还差很多
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  UNICODE 的支持 gcc 就没用。 那压根是 glibc 的问题
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  你叫 gcc 怎么列表
<jyfl987> microcai: gcc不是要用cpp写了么
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 抛开 glibc 的因素，c11 里的所有东西都是 gcc 通过  gnu 扩展早就实现了的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我还没看标准。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有语言能代替 C 做大型底层设计么？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   c11 标准没实现的地方都是 glibc 没实现，和 gcc 没关系
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 暂时没
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没有能替代c/c++的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  有
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: what?
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  fortran
<jyfl987> ofan: 你写代码不
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: C++ 做什么底层设计？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: fortran 77?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 基础组件
<ofan> 基础系统全部是c/c++写的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: fortran 做过操作系统么？
<adam8157> hamo: 发现你转正之后就开始加班了啊
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  fortran 出来的时候 写 的人还没工作呢
<jyfl987> adam8157: 隔一阵估计就有他猝死的消息了
<ofan> jyfl987: 我不写web
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  fortran 出来的时候 写 C 语言的人还没工作呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你写什么？ 写报告？
<ofan> jyfl987: c++
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟你说你不懂
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 对呀，然后呢？有操作系统么？
<microcai> ofan:  c++ 做底层设计会死的很惨
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个不见得 那两个人年纪也不小了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我知道初期的 matlab 是用 fortran 写的
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 你2了
<ofan> microcai: 底层只是相对的说
<ofan> microcai: 大型系统基础都是要c/c++
<hamo> adam8157: 没办法，拿人钱财，与人消灾啊
<hamo> adam8157: 拿多少钱消多少灾
<adam8157> hamo: 擦
<jyfl987> ofan: 基础的用c 其他的用java 似乎没你cpp的市场了
<adam8157> hamo: 这是在炫耀啊
<microcai> ofan:  c++ 写驱动会死的很惨
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<hamo> adam8157: 毛
<ofan> jyfl987: java都触及不到c++一点毫毛
<jyfl987> hamo: 怎么消？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 汇编有，早期 UNIX 就用汇编。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我觉得 fortran 比较底层的，但是没见操作系统。
 * adam8157 nnnd, 这周因为下雨, 游泳和足球都取消了... sigh
<jyfl987> adam8157: 游泳还是可以的
<ofan> java做中间件和交互是最好的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 室外的
<jyfl987> ofan: 嘿嘿  你看着吧
<ofan> microcai: 谁说用c++写驱动
<jyfl987> adam8157: 下雨不影响游泳吧
<hamo> jyfl987: 他们裸泳
<ofan> jyfl987: 都看了10多年了
<microcai>  ofan ... ... 哦。 那可以用 c++
<jyfl987> hamo: 这跟下雨也没关系
<microcai> ofan:  而且比 C  好很多
<adam8157> jyfl987: 冷, 泳池不开放
<hamo> jyfl987: 露天裸泳
<microcai> ofan:  注意 extern  "C" 就行了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: linux kernel 都 C。不知道 windows 是如何的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: win也是c
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不说汇编部分
<jyfl987> ofan: 许多新语言才出来没几年呢  不是迅速占领市场了
<imadper> ofan: 你在m$实习?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c然后是c++
<adam8157> win 很多c++ 前几年不是泄露过部分代码么
<jyfl987> 不是说xp是cpp的么
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  windows kernel 用 C++ without c++ runtime
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: windows 有 cpp?
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  基本就是 C with a little c++
<jyfl987> microcai: 用到runtime的都编译了把
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 以前系统组件都是c++
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说 NT OS Kernel 的组件
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: c
<adam8157> hamo: 你们试用期要打折么?
<archl> wow
<ofan> imadper: 在m$还能上irc?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我没去看过 ReactOS 的代码
<jyfl987> adam8157: 去广渠门吧  昨天上班 我发现因为下大雨 政府貌似专门派了个人守在那桥下
<imadper> ofan: 不了解... 那你在哪儿呢?
<namoamitabuddha> Most of the source code for Windows NT is written in C or C++.
<namoamitabuddha> http://technet.microsoft.com/library/cc767881.aspx
<hamo> adam8157: 貌似不打...RH打不？
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Lesson 2 - Windows NT System Overview
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这不等于没说么
<ofan> imadper: 没工作 美帝
<adam8157> hamo: 当然不
<imadper> jyfl987: 你上班过广渠门? 勇士, 小心
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有 我上班路上也有个桥 而且是最低的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 内核是c,nt包括的不只是内核
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 有说的东西我们能得到么？例如 NT OS Kernel 的源代码
<archl> ofan: 你不是在gsoc么
<ofan> archl: 咋了
<ofan> i work for kde
<archl> ofan: 那不算工作？
<ofan> archl: 算吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可以的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对，但是没见过 NT 的源代码就没办法分开来了，除非有文档说。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: MS是可以授权给你看代码的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: win有个开源内核
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: what?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 貌似叫wrt
<jyfl987> ofan: 那是实验性项目
<imadper> ofan: wrt... openwrt...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那是啥？
<imadper> ofan: dd-wrt
<jyfl987> lol
<ofan> imadper: 不是那个
<adam8157> ractos
<imadper> ofan: 唔
<namoamitabuddha> ReactOS 不是
<jyfl987> 我知道  去年还是千年 微软搞了好多实验性os内核
<adam8157> reactos
<jyfl987> 有个mini什么的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: WRK
<namoamitabuddha> ReactOS 和 Microsoft 代码没啥关系
<jyfl987> 还有一些别的 估计有的用到win8上了
<adam8157> hamo: 你晚上哪儿吃饭
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: windows research kernel
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以免费下载
 * adam8157 擦 今天有会...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，你看过？
<jyfl987> win7加的那个powershell挺挫的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 下载过，给debug symbol和一堆不开源的lib
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不是源代码啊
<jyfl987> 我搞不明白 微软干嘛要在shell上跟开发者对着干 一般人根本不用shell
<jyfl987> 用的人全给他得罪了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有源码，但不是全部开源
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道啊...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有的是啥？就是他的开发者文档上的 API 的部分代码？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你去下一份不就知道了
<ofan> mac的内核也有源码
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 正在点，14mb
<namoamitabuddha> Registration Required
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我下过quake3的源码，那个才值得一读
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你怎么不说微软坑nokia呢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不读了，我现在水平还看不懂那些代码
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 够了
<gebjgd> jyfl987: wp7 的设备没法升级win8
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 微软简直就是XX
<imadper> gebjgd: 手机不能升级win8正常吧... 平板的win8都够呛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 有很多我不知道的数据结构吧
<ofan> 我这还有pcanywhere的源码 好几g
<gebjgd> imadper: 自家的东西都不能前后支持的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 现在已经不给所有人下载了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 数据结构就那么几个
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我几乎不知。
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那是普通消费者 应该有市场营销的考虑 这个shell 打死你我也不信是给普通消费者用的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你不是参加oi的么
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不知道数据结构？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 很多不知道啊，rbt, B+ tree
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 知道有什么特性不就行了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我写rbt都得找参考书
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 各种 heap
<adam8157> ...
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以问 \rs
<jusss> ofan: 能设置开机自动跳到tty1的界面吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 人家忙的很
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 现在补习线性代数ing
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 和线性代数没多大关系吧
<user8888> 为啥wordpress的自动更新经常不好用啊！！
<namoamitabuddha> 前两天测试过 ReactOS
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没 但是必学的
<user8888> 开始提示超时，然后该成300s，再提示签名错误，到底咋回事情啊！
<ofan> jusss: 啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> 兼容性还很成问题
<namoamitabuddha> 怀疑和 wine 差不多吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还是用win吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 测试下兼容性而已
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不用 win，我没那需求。
<jusss> ofan: 我取消了开机画面和自启动gdm在ubuntu里，可是现在开机后只有光标在闪在tty7里，没任何提示，我想设置开机后自动跳到tty1,让tty1的登陆提示我已开机
<ofan> jusss: 写inittab
<ofan> jusss: 你只要终端？还是干嘛
<namoamitabuddha> initab 写了之后系统更新了是不是就刷掉了
<ofan> 不会吧
<jusss> ofan: 只要终端
<gebjgd> jusss: 用arch吧
<ofan> jusss: 直接进runlevel 3
<gebjgd> jusss: arch默认只有终端
<hamo> adam8157: 你哪吃？
<archl> hamo: 回 RH ？
<adam8157_away> hamo: bye
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu虽然兼容system-v init,可是俺不会写inittab,也不知道inittab在别家的能在ubuntu里用吗
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: arch下更新的时候会跳过更改过的配置文件
<ofan> jusss: init 3
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu的runlevel2和3 4 5一样。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，Debian 会提示是否覆盖，我想 Ubuntu 也会，但是这样做总觉得不怎么好
<ofan> jusss: 奥 对 这个忘记了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 只要终端？
<ofan> jusss: ubuntu太渣了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你是用 gdm/kdm 么？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 在内核启动参数上加个 text 就行了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: gdm
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 早加了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 改inittab
<ofan> jusss: 改inittab
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不行？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 现在的问题是,开机后没任何提示呀，所以向跳到tty1提示
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你要提示啥？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 提示已开机。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 会进入终端登陆界面吧
<ofan> jusss: 或者改用systemd
<user8888> 有使用wordpress的没？升级出现错误：unable to find end of central dir record signature
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 它不会自动进入登陆界面，因为它还在tty7
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: tty7 是 gdm?
<user8888> 该怎么解决比较方便？除了手动升级以外？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你怎么加内核参数的
<jusss> ofan: 改inittab能自动跳到tty1?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: quiet splash后面加text?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你是修改哪个文件？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: grub
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: /etc/default/grub?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 然后你 update-grub 没
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 有
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: splash 其实也不需要的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: /boot/grub/grub.cfg 你看下参数是否对
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 这个也改了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 同样也是加text
<namoamitabuddha> 难道现在 gdm 不处理内核参数了？
<jusss> ofan: 在inittab里面咋写？
<ofan> jusss: 是不启动gdm 只启动tty
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，这是我要的，
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: gdm 会检查 kernel parameter 是否有 text 如果有就不启动 daemon 了
<ofan> 随便找个arch的inittab复制过去就行
<jusss> ...
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 好像是没了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不行的，arch 是 sysv/systemd
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ubuntu 不是
<jusss> mugebjgd: 把你的inittab给我
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你是什么版本的 ubuntu?
<jusss> ubuntu兼容system-v init
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 可以
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 10.10
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不是 Lightdm 吧
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 就是gdm
<gebjgd> jusss: ?
<gebjgd> jusss: 直接用arch完事
<ofan> 啃披萨
<jusss> gebjgd: 把你的inittab给我
<gebjgd> jusss: 在公司呢
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Try this
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10798400&postcount=4
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [ubuntu] booting without 'x'
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国人几点下班
<jusss> gebjgd: 不会安装&听说arch对触摸板驱动不是很友好。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: see?
<ofan> jusss: 扯淡吧
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 把 XEmacs 的 help 菜单从最右侧移到左边 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382847 方法： 修改 menubar-items.el 文件，把相关的 help 行前面的 nil 这行加英文分号禁用即可。 Quote: 以 XEmacs 21.5.31 为例： menubar-items.el 文件位置： WINDOWS: D:\XEmacs\XEmacs-21.5.31\lisp\menubar-items.el 第 1469行 Quo …
<namoamitabuddha> 稳定的话用 debian
<gebjgd> ofan: 17 18
<gebjgd> jusss: 扯淡
<gebjgd> jusss: linux是一家
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: arch也很稳定，除了升级的时候
<gebjgd> ofan: 你学我说话。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 你蛋疼
<ofan> gebjgd: 不
<gebjgd> ofan: 我蛋不疼
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 看到了，可是好像没有，我这样做过了
<sadhen> arch的wiki很赞
<gebjgd> ofan: 今天是 扒衣见君节
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那你 install ArchLinux
<ofan> gebjgd: 呵呵呵呵呵
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 这直接解决问题
<jusss> ofan:  gebjgd , 貌似有谁在上网本上安装arch的时候触摸板出了问题啦，
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你都没装，怎知道有没有问题
<ofan> jusss: 我就上网本
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin OutMan] 大家好
<ofan> jusss: thinkpad的
<gebjgd> jusss: 问题解决了
<ofan> jusss: 支持很好
<gebjgd> jusss: 支持好极了
<gebjgd> jusss: 连小厂的都认了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 因为有两个人出现过呀，
<ofan> jusss: 这根arch没关系
<ofan> jusss: 装个x的触摸板驱动，配置一下就搞定了
<gebjgd> jusss: 问题早就解决了 内核新就没有
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 有两个人出现未必你会出现
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 其次你如果不去碰一下怎么知道如何解决问题呢
<gebjgd> jusss: arch有问题 ubuntu必然有问题
<gebjgd> jusss: ubuntu有问题 arch却没有问题
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国有没有nutella
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 关键是现在没网。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin OutMan] ？？？
<gebjgd> ofan: 有 那垃圾
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你现在上的是啥
<ofan> gebjgd: 艹
<gebjgd> ofan: 你吃它？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 手机
<ofan> gebjgd: 正在吃
<gebjgd> ofan: 白给我都不吃
<ofan> gebjgd: 你果然是个异类
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 哦，还有一种办法
<gebjgd> ofan: 垃圾食品
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥不垃圾
<gebjgd> ofan: 欧洲这种东西太多了
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: sudo apt-get purge gdm && sudo apt-get autoremove
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 搞定
<gebjgd> ofan: 我早就吃腻了
<ofan> gebjgd: 大饼卷油条？
<ofan> gebjgd: 就着稀饭吃
<ofan> gebjgd: 我爱吃，还有花生酱
<jusss> ofan: gebjgd ，两位arch君，arch安装真的不复杂吗？能用dd制作吗？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 。。。
<ofan> jusss: 不复杂
<gebjgd> jusss: 简单极了
 * gebjgd 午饭
<namoamitabuddha> 比 Ubuntu Expert Mode 简单
<UbuntuTalk> Suruibin OutMan 的昵称已更改为 Suruibin。
<ofan> gebjgd: 吃啥
<jusss> ofan: 俺没装过系统，就用dd制作过一个debian的usb
<ofan> gebjgd: 给个图看看
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆炒好菜 我现在回家
<ofan> gebjgd: 我擦 还回家吃饭
<gebjgd> ofan: 家就在对面
<gebjgd> ofan: 我能用家里的wlan
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: XD
<ofan> gebjgd: ...
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 装吧，不破不立
<ofan> jusss: arch的iso可以直接dd进usb
<ofan> jusss: 凭这一点就干掉了其他发行版
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 等有网了试试
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Debian 也行吧
<ofan> 不知道
<jusss> ofan: 其它的iso也能吧。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: hybrid ISO
<ofan> jusss: 很多都不能
<jusss> ubuntu debian fedora好像都能
<ofan> 不过我基本全是硬盘装
<ofan> 虚拟机里才是iso装
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 以前 debian 不能，现在能了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我也类似硬盘安装，不用那功能
<ofan> 直接grub挂载iso
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那样整个 USB Stick 几乎就不能干活了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: dd
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我不用usb
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: dd 的办法
<ofan> 奥
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 话说
<jusss> ofan: 各大发行版的内核是一样的吗
<ofan> jusss: 有小区别
<UbuntuTalk> [Suruibin] 大家好啊
<ofan> jusss: 比如uname出来的信息
<ofan> jusss: 除此之外都一样
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu的能用直接用手机的网，不知其它的能不能
<jusss> ofan: 非智能机
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 可以
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦，你也是arch?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不是，但是因为 network-manager 支持这些功能所以 Ubuntu 支持
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<cfy> microcai: 那就是portage的文档嘛
<cfy> microcai: 以前看过一点点，有时间再看-
<shoukaisekicojp> 咱沒人說話了
<shoukaisekicojp> 看錯,沒有翻頁下來
<ofan> http://yyyyiiii.blogspot.com/2012/07/2012730.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 译者: 每日原文推荐——2012/7/30
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！奇怪的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382851 我的电脑2GB RAM ， Core 2处理器，安装了win7和Wubi ubuntu12.04lts双系统。按了之后ubuntu开的时候给了一个菜单： 1：Windows 7 （loader） 可以进 2：Windows 7 进了报错 没有Ubuntu 从装了好几遍，在菜单里都没Ubuntu。 晕 …
<shoukaisekicojp> grub2-mkconfig 重建引導
<shoukaisekicojp> 看錯 wubi 的,沒整過
<whi5key> 论坛发的帖子，这里可以直接回复？
<shoukaisekicojp> win7 可能要命令行手動增加菜單
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你怎么能用wubi安装呢
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 应该使用硬盘独立安装
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 安装完成之后自动识别引导程序
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] wubi属于寄生式安装吧
<shoukaisekicojp> win7 也是可垃圾貨,win的PAE 沒啥用,我習慣 首裝xp 再裝linux ,畢竟 刻盤麻煩
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 现在 技术 这个先进了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 直接方在u盘引导一下就可以安装了
<whi5key> live就是好啊
<UbuntuTalk> Liushang Dai 的昵称已更改为 流觞。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu12.04安装程序没有检测到Windows 7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382853 我在用Ubuntu12.04安装程序进入分区步骤时，没有检测硬盘有WIndows 7操作系统，为什么？我是联想计算机，在硬盘分区末端有联想预装软件联想一键恢复7.0（隐藏分区）。 如图所示，我 …
<hbccbh> 分区的时候还会检测到 windows 的么…… ubuntu 现在这么先进
<UbuntuTalk> [Gaubee Bangeel] 恩,自动搞定gurb
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 联想G460面板上的静音一闪一闪的，什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382855 就是那个一键静音，老是自动亮接着好了再亮 统计信息: 发表于 由 chroncie — 2012-08-01 20:09
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] .......
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 你现在不就是在聊天嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 我发现这么多IRC和GTALK群。还是UBCN热闹
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 呵呵。
<whi5key> ubuntu 也挺热闹的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 没感觉
<jusss> iGoogle: 开机那个splash取消了，关机那个splash怎么还有？
<imadper> cfy: 少年, 你现在用什么wm?
<whi5key> 怎么才能启动直接进wm呢 连密码都不输入
<jusss> huntxu: 能取消关机那个画面吗？
<jusss> pityonline: 那个关机画面能取消吗？ubuntu
<pityonline> j
<pityonline> jusss: 你想自己做个系统啊
<pityonline> jusss: 关机画面对你有什么障碍吗？
<whi5key> 关机画面我也看着不舒服
<jusss> pityonline: 没开机画面，但有关机画面，感觉不协调，所以想把关机画面也搞掉
<pityonline> jusss: 你现在是开机直接进 tty 了吗？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • playonlinux中的office2010如何激活？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382856 通过playonlinux可以安装office2010并运行，但激活工具无法运行，过了一段时间就提示无法激活，并无法运行，正在想办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lewis2000 — 2012-08-01 20:45
<jusss> pityonline: 开机直接进没开X的tty7,不是tty1
<jusss> pityonline: ofan说改inittab能开机进tty1
<jusss> ofan: 你睡了没
<pityonline> jusss: 那开机是字符刷屏然后进 tty7 喽？
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 有没有暂时存放临时附件的网站
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 邮箱被
<jusss> pityonline: 没字符刷屏，一直都只有一个光标在那闪
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 我想找个不用登录就能上传的
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 有木有
<jusss> pityonline: MBR那只有一个光标在闪，闪完后就是在tty7那接着闪，没出现过一个字符
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 没有这样的网站吧，找个网盘吧
<cfy> imadper: sawfish哦，亲
<imadper> cf
<pityonline> jusss: 这种也并没有什么美感吧
<UbuntuTalk> [test] 好吧，
<imadper> cfy: 能用emacsclient吗?
<jusss> pityonline: 我需要判断MBR和tty7那两个光标的不同来判断是否已开机，一个是粗的，一个是细的
<pityonline> jusss: 我觉得把 tty 分辨率改好一些，splash 也很漂亮的
<jusss> pityonline: 没字符，没画面，只有一个小光标，
<pityonline> jusss: 你把简单的事情搞复杂了
<imadper> cfy: 有啥好的lisp项目能加入进去玩一玩的没?
<jusss> pityonline: 没splash,没gdm,现在开机很快的哦
<imadper> cfy: 最近做了qe才觉得, 还是写代码好呀...
<pityonline> jusss: 这倒是，现在关机快吗？
<imadper> microcai: 求内核开发的快速入门/上手方法. 看内核的文档还是看别的东西?
<jusss> pityonline: 把splash去掉会更快的
<microcai> imadper: 先学会编译内核再说
<pityonline> jusss: splash 只是个幌子，主要是开机需要加载一些必须的东西
<ofan> imadper: 写个内核
<imadper> ofan: `快速`入门
<ofan> imadper: 写个校内核
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<ofan> imadper: 小内核
<pityonline> j
<pityonline> jusss:
<imadper> ofan: 那个很快? 还要写引导什么的.. 我看linux 0.9也不小了
 * pityonline ibus is dead again in awesome....
<ofan> 引导什么的写到一起
<jusss> pityonline: awesome...
<pityonline> jusss: yes
<jusss> pityonline: 换个吧。。。
<ofan> imadper: 其实grub已经算是一个小内核
<pityonline> jusss: I'm just new to it.
<jusss> pityonline: 整天崩溃也不行呀
<pityonline> jusss: And like it.
<pityonline> jusss: I'll find out what happened.
<microcai> imadper:  做内核开发要先打基础： patch diff git  gcc make  etc ，然后是研究你想要研究的领域，比如 fs 啊  network 啊 etc
<imadper> ofan: 但是我觉得grub之类的东西也不好写出来
<jusss> pityonline: 在gdm下的awesome?
<pityonline> jusss: mably...
<imadper> microcai: 应该先有一些通常的常识, 在去研究想要研究的领域吧? 比如先看一下内核的内存管理什么的?
<ofan> imadper: 看osdev
<imadper> ofan: 网站?
<ofan> imadper: 汇编什么的要很清楚，对硬件也要清楚
<microcai> ofan:  nop
<ofan> imadper: osdev.org
<felixonmars> imadper: 所以现在grub2还是一堆乱麻...
<microcai> ofan:  写网络驱动就不需要
<pityonline> jusss: 在 tag2 里可以输入中文了
<imadper> ofan: 汇编的话还是会一些的. 不过很多特定的指令就得查了
<cfy> imadper: qe是啥？
<imadper> cfy: 质量工程师....
<imadper> cfy: 俗称, 测试
<cfy> imadper: 可以阿
<imadper> cfy: 可以什么啊?
<cfy> imadper: emacs->emacs based on common lisp
<imadper> cfy: ......... 换个
<microcai> imadper:  写驱动主要是和时序打交道的多
<imadper> cfy: 这东西现在有成熟的项目了?
<cfy> imadper: 没有。。。
<jusss> ofan: 你说的那个建ininttab就能开机进tty1在ubuntu里，需要在inittab里修改什么东西吗？直接用别人的没修改的inittab能用吗？
<ofan> jusss: 你贴出你的来
<imadper> microcai: 那对硬件的理解也是需要的了?
<ofan> imadper: 必须的
<imadper> cfy: .. 求个已经出现的, 并且小型的项目
<microcai> imadper: 不理解硬件怎么写驱动，反而对内核的理解是不需要的
<cfy> imadper: cl的么？
<jusss> ofan: 把你的给俺不就行了，lol
<imadper> cfy: c/cl都可以. 别来java....
<ofan> jusss: 我现在没有
<cfy> imadper: cl？你会cl了？
<imadper> microcai: 不写驱动呢? 就是为了能给内核写个patch什么的
<imadper> cfy: 学呀
<imadper> cfy: 我现在什么都不会呀
<microcai> imadper: 就看你研究的是哪个领域的啦～
<imadper> cfy: 干什么都得现学
<cfy> imadper: 哦。我想想
<imadper> microcai: 文件系统呢?
<microcai> imadper:  那得了解很多数据结构
<imadper> cfy: 你的那个wm还在更新吗?
<microcai> imadper:  各种算法
<cfy> imadper: 还在跟新吧
<ofan> 会个b+树就差不多了
<microcai> imadper:  文件系统是数学家写的，驱动才是工程师写的
<jusss> imadper: 给ofan份inittab让他帮俺改下
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 还有别的要求吗? 这个貌似可以接受
<cfy> imadper: 那个是lisp
<imadper> microcai: 数学家.... 算了...
<cfy> imadper: 底层应该是C吧，应该
<imadper> jusss: 你要给 ofan 一个东西, 跟我说干嘛??  cc ofan
<jusss> imadper: 俺没inittab
<imadper> jusss: .... 没有, 那就别要了....
<jusss> imadper: 俺没inittab,ofan也没。。。
<microcai> imadper:  如果不是数学家，不要和高深的算法和数据结构接触的话，能做的只能写驱动了
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 也可以接受
<ofan> imadper: 搞底层未必学的多
<imadper> microcai: 可以接受复杂一些的数据结构. 不过数学家什么的就算了. ps. 难道写文件系统也要傅里叶变换?
<imadper> ofan: 恩?
<ofan> imadper: 除非你一直想跟硬件打交道
<ofan> imadper: 能学到的不多
<imadper> ofan: 不想. 我想偏软一些
<jusss> iGoogle: 召唤
<microcai> imadper:  差不多等级了
<imadper> microcai: 傅里叶变换已经是我的极限了, 之前用来消除录音里面的泛音.... 要是要求的更高, 我就放弃了
<jusss> pityonline: 看来今天晚上没法完成开机进tty1这个想法了
<ofan> fft跟fs差太多了
<microcai> imadper:  额，那是信号处理，如果你打算写声卡驱动，这些方面的知识迟早要懂
<imadper> microcai: 不打算. 打算文件系统... 不过听你说的, 貌似也比较困难... mm那块儿呢?
<ofan> 写fs只要懂基本的数据结构就行了
<microcai> imadper:  如果  fft 都是极限，显然你只能做工程师而不是数学家
<imadper> microcai: 你是说写驱动?
<microcai> ofan: 那写出来的是 ext ，连 ext2 都不够
<namoamitabuddha> Discrete Fourier Transformation?
<ofan> ext也不错了
<microcai> imadper:  工程师嘛，就是码农，也就是无法实现算法，替人用代码描述算法的人
<ofan> 我说的写vfat
<ofan> 这种工作会很多，游戏里也常用
<imadper> microcai: 当个稍微高级一点儿的工程师嘛~
<microcai> imadper:  那就要懂数学
<imadper> microcai: 写个fuse什么的总是靠谱的吧?
<imadper> microcai: ... 数学...
<microcai> imadper:  别被天朝的教育坑了
<microcai> imadper:   天朝的数学书都是不懂数学的人写的，只会罗列公式，其实什么都教不出来
<microcai> imadper:  其实数学很简单，关键是有好的老师引进门
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 这太绝对了。
<imadper> microcai: 或者好的书?
<imadper> microcai: 老师... 这个现在略难了...
<ofan> 指着老师教 什么都学不会
<microcai> imadper:  诶，我也在找呢！ 能找到的书都是啥概念都没解释清楚就开始罗列公式，怎么可能学或
<microcai> imadper:  诶，我也在找呢！ 能找到的书都是啥概念都没解释清楚就开始罗列公式，怎么可能学会
<microcai> ofan:  无师自通的人是少数人，别指望大众都能做到
<ofan> microcai: 不是无师自通，是自学
<namoamitabuddha> 看书也不能算是无师自通
<namoamitabuddha> Ramanujan 知道不？
<imadper> microcai: .... 找到了私信我
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 是吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 冥想就够了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你要学怎样的数学？
<yunfan> roylez: 上次那个性价比很高的那个无线路由在哪里来着
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 够写fs的时候用就行了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我要求不高的
<microcai> imadper:   fs ...
<imadper> M3aCu1pa: 酷胖, 晚
<microcai> imadper: 你要求真高
<imadper> microcai: 不想碰硬件
<microcai> imadper:  这个世界上 fs 的数量比 OS 还少
<imadper> microcai: 难道真的要去碰硬件码?
<microcai> imadper:  各种个人 OS 一抓一把，但是好的 FS 就那么几个
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 各位好，，，我新来的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: fs 真的很难
<imadper> microcai: 那么mm会简单一些吗?
<ofan> imadper: 要求不高的
<microcai> imadper:   mm 无非就是 mmu 管理，内存分配
<microcai> imadper:  是内核里最简单的部分
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好
<microcai> imadper:  但是也是最难写的，一旦出错系统崩溃，最难调试
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好!! 要的就是简单的!
<imadper> microcai: 这个不怕~
<imadper> microcai: 还有更简单的吗? 比如写usb设备驱动会更简单吗?
<microcai> imadper:  而且 mm 的代码只能用在一个平台
<microcai>  imadper usb 简单啊！ 但是涉及到硬件了
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.pcbeta.com/viewnews-40793-1.html#jtss-tqq
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 360假冒发布系统补丁 微软官方或将介入调查 - 业界资讯 - 远景 - Windows7,Windows8,旗舰版,系统下载,主题
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] :-D
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 这个可以接受!~
<microcai> imadper:  你要真的想学，我有个项目你去接手吧 :D
<imadper> microcai: usb3.0设备驱动貌似可以试试
<ofan> imadper: http://perl.plover.com/yak/ext2fs/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Internals of the ext2 Filesystem
<microcai> imadper:  给内核添加中文输入法
<imadper> microcai: 不着急的项目吗?
<microcai> imadper: 不着急
<ofan> imadper: 60分钟版
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好~ 考虑一下~
<imadper> ofan: perl?
<ofan> imadper: 自己看
<microcai> ofan:  imadper 已经不学 fs 了
<imadper> microcai: 看看也是可以的. 有意思的话写一个也是可以的
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 有没有人学python
<microcai> imadper:  试着把已经在 user-space 实现的东西移植到内核
<microcai> imadper:  这个才是最简单的
<imadper> chen: 没有. 这里没有一个人会python.
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好. thx!
<microcai> imadper: 比如写个内核模式的 python interpretor
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 不是吧
<microcai> imadper:  加快执行速度
<ofan> imadper: vfs用的很多 学一学就会
<microcai> imadper:  别听 ofan 忽悠。
<ofan> 写那种东西没用
<imadper> microcai: 用户态的我也写不出来....
<ofan> 能学到个毛
<microcai> imadper:  vfs 虽然简单，但是设计真正的在磁盘上的数据结构可不是那么容易的
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 问一下
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] SQLITE 又没有GUI编辑器
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 我是在想, 现在的fs多数是为机械硬盘设计的. ssd估计需求还不同, 今后可能要改进的方面比较多
<microcai> imadper: ... ...
<microcai> imadper: fs 对 SSD 基本没啥需要改进的
<imadper> microcai: 或者, 现在的fs已经对ssd优化很多了?
<ofan> imadper: btrfs
<imadper> microcai: .....   .....
<imadper> ofan: 这东西, 有人用吗?
<ofan> imadper: gebjgd
<ofan> 刚出的时候用过
<ofan> happyaron也用
<cfy> imadper: 用过+1
<cfy> imadper: 然后悲剧的+1
<imadper> cfy: 我就知道要悲剧
<imadper> cfy: 所以我就不用!
<ofan> imadper: 以前有个bug是最多只能用75%，然后就不用了，不过后来修复了
<imadper> of
<yunfan> microcai: 你这大忽悠 居然能忽悠到人
<imadper> ofan: btrfs用的也是b+tree而已吧?
<cfy> imadper: ...
<ofan> imadper: 现代的fs复杂是因为有日志，有快照 其他还有啥
<imadper> cfy: 你这个小白鼠当的太到为了
<imadper> ofan: 哦...
<microcai> imadper:  就算是 B-tree 也是数学家的发明
<cfy> imadper: 囧
<ofan> imadper: 基础结构都是b+树
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 学那东西只是因为能帮 microcai 干活而已。
<imadper> microcai: .. 恩, 好吧
<microcai> imadper:  CS 就是数学的一个分支，不学数学怎么学好 CS
<imadper> ofan: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 要不学做编译器？
<imadper> microcai: ...
<imadper> cfy: 没意思, 学了编译原理了, 没兴趣
<cfy> imadper: 做个有用的嘛
<imadper> cfy: 例如?
<yunfan> imadper: 做网站
<ofan> imadper: 做导弹
<cfy> imadper: 做cl的编译器
<imadper> cfy: 你现在去写个编译器, 会有用? 还是要创造一个语言?
<cfy> imadper: 优化阿
<imadper> yunfan: ..... 没兴趣
<imadper> cfy: 貌似更难吧?
<ofan> imadper: 我准备进军军事领域
<cfy> imadper: ccl阿，sbcl阿，缺少很多常见的优化
<imadper> ofan: ....
<cfy> imadper: ofan 的意思是加入城管
<ofan> cfy: 你妹
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 加入城管…………
<imadper> ofan: 你就从了cfy吧
<namoamitabuddha> CS 啥时候是数学的一个分支了……
 * microcai 编译器的很多优化都是给写不会写好的代码的人准备的，诶
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 鸟王。你跟着水什么。
<imadper> microcai: 降低门槛, 解放人类
<ofan> 咋了 狐狸
<cfy> imadper: 你看cl的速度
<ofan> 一起睡
<ofan> 一起水..
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] stop
<cfy> imadper: 都是几倍到几十倍的时间
<ofan> 卧槽
<cfy> imadper: 你来优化下
<imadper> ofan: 你的本性呀!!!
<ofan> 这尼玛输入法
<cfy> ofan: 别怪输入法
<imadper> cfy: ... 这个太难了吧? 打算先从小的项目加入开始干起
<imadper> ofan: gaoji
<imadper> ofan: 本性
<imadper> ofan: 跟输入法有什么关系?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你都在哪做题
<imadper> ofan: 拉不出屎来怪厕所
<cfy> imadper: happyaron有个项目
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 做啥题
<yunfan> imadper: tinycc刚好缺个mips的后端 要不你去给写一个把
<cfy> imadper: 把po导入db的
<ofan> imadper: 你很闲啊
<imadper> yunfan: 后端. 写个p....
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: oi不做题吗
<cfy> imadper: 你可以用C写一个
<yunfan> imadper: 或者做个android上的可用的lisp
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 进大学不搞搞acm什么的
<yunfan> imadper: 支持在android设备上开发
<imadper> cfy: ... qa略闲
<imadper> yunfan: 有了吧已经
<cfy> imadper: 不是，是程序啦
<yunfan> imadper: 有个毛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这个你还是问 MaskRay
<cfy> imadper: 直接导入的,sqlite
<imadper> yunfan: 我擦, 有了!
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 他太专业了
<imadper> cfy: ... 考虑一下...
<imadper> cfy: 这个有用诶.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我完全 amateur
<ofan> 保送清华 闹玩的么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我高中的时候都不知道有oi这东西
<yunfan> imadper: 哪里有 kawa是要编译的
<imadper> yunfan: 你最近在学什么?
<yunfan> ofan: 也许是体育特长生呢
<yunfan> imadper: clojure
<ofan> yunfan: 谁 你说我？
<imadper> yunfan: 这东西貌似就能跑上去
<yunfan> ofan: 骂死可累
<cfy> 我用过kawa...
<ofan> yunfan: 你说\rs?
<cfy> hello world
<yunfan> imadper: 这个在pc上起出来都慢死了 何况在手机上
<yunfan> ofan: maskray
<yunfan> cfy: 那个要编译的把
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 有人知道LINUX下比较好的背单词的软件吗？
<ofan> yunfan: 人家保送的
<yunfan> ofan: 对阿 体育特长生  报送嘛
<namoamitabuddha> 背单词？
<cfy> yunfan: 是哦
<namoamitabuddha> 拿本字典一页页背
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 对
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 英文单词。
<namoamitabuddha> New Oxford English Dictionary
<yunfan> cfy: 有个日本人做了个tiny lisp repl 不过很挫
<namoamitabuddha> 那爽的很
<ofan> yunfan: 算法竞赛保送
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 那个没有专版背单词的软件好。
<yunfan> 诶 就跟android forth一样 老是不把功能做全
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 软件是根据记忆曲线设计的
<yunfan> ofan: 去参赛的
<namoamitabuddha> 记忆曲线？
<yunfan> 斯宾塞什么的
<yunfan> 以前文曲星上就有
<namoamitabuddha> 搞的好像很神奇的
<namoamitabuddha> 就是说记忆需要反复刺激而已
<yunfan> namoamitabuddha: 其实就是说记忆的衰减是非线性的
<yunfan> 如此而已
<yunfan> cfy: imadper clojure蛮好的 无缝调java 不过就是启动太慢了 好像是把java也给起了
<namoamitabuddha> 而且那里面统计的数据我没记错的话是无意义音节吧
<ifceux> æ°´
 * ifceux 水不不不不
<cfy> yunfan: clojure......
<cfy> yunfan: cl不是有abcl么
<imadper> yunfan: 不了解java...
<ofan> yunfan: clojure用的jvm
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forgetting_curve
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Forgetting curve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan> cfy: clojure另一个方言阿 又不是cl
<cfy> yunfan: 我知道阿。。。
<namoamitabuddha> Ebbinghaus studied the memorisation of nonsense syllables, such as "WID" and "ZOF" by repeatedly testing himself after various time periods and recording the results.
<namoamitabuddha> NONSENSE SYLLABLES
<ifceux> 艾宾浩斯(Hermann Ebbinghaus)的记忆遗忘曲线
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你中学的时候知道背单词吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥意思
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不知道，现在知道了已经晚了……
<ifceux> ofan: 你是在美帝国不
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 当然要背 但不是那种天天做桌子前的背
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 所以吧，不知道 OI 又不是什么大事
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 记单词又不是只有背一种方式，而且学英语也不只是背单词
<namoamitabuddha> 不知道背单词可要紧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我是说我错过了一次机会
<yunfan> ofan: 把输入法卸载就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，明白了……就是说你 well-trained 也可以像 maskray 那样。
<ofan> yunfan: 图森破
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不是说像别人一样 是那个年龄学东西最快
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 最适合打基础
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://www.spellingbee.com/about-the-bee
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y About | Scripps National Spelling Bee
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这个参加过么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 目测没参加过
<ayaka> 有编译ibus成功的吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那玩意 需要编译么 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 直接 apt里面不是又么 ?
<ofan> oauth 1用的多还是2用的多？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你自己写了一些算法 么 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我认为应该支持国产的 fcitx
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你姚编译fcitx可以讨论下
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我也打算换一个系统了，我决定了，辞职的时候，做一件疯狂的事！我要进入linux
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 不是吧 别说你现在用的是win
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我很郁闷
<kevinyings> ff
<yunfan> ofan: simple is better
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/199672.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 伦敦奥运淘汰传统发令枪 原因只是音速太慢_IT与体育_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> yunfan: oauth 1?
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 是啊，我现在用着xp
<ofan> yunfan: 貌似oauth2不咋地
<kevinyings> UbuntuTalk, xp
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我主要是不会弄这些啊，我平时只喜欢设计和写作
<ayaka> UbuntuTalk, 没用过debian吧
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 编程这事，我没有底气
<ayaka> debian源从squeeze到wheezy的模糊音一直有问题
<ofan> http://hueniverse.com/2012/07/oauth-2-0-and-the-road-to-hell/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y OAuth 2.0 and the Road to Hell « hueniverse
<yunfan> ofan: oauth整体都不好 不过2据说比1优化了点
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 手机，看不了网址
<ayaka> 我完全不懂oauth的架设，还是ldap简单
<yunfan> 喜欢设计也可以来给开源社区做贡献
<ofan> yunfan: 那用啥
<yunfan> 其实最缺的就是设计
<yunfan> ofan: oauth2呗  没什么更好的方案 额
<ofan> mac连个imgur的客户端都没有
<ayaka> ldap + pam 能解决所有认证问题
<ofan> ayaka: 我说web
<ayaka> ofan, 没错
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你就光web么 那就oauth了 我是说oauth绑定web 让人很不爽
<ofan> 给了oauth1/2两套api
<ayaka> 比如ubuntu.org.cn是用bridge解决wiki和phpbb的问题，但是ldap也行
<ofan> ayaka: ldap+pam怎么认证？
<yunfan> ofan: 用2比较好 oauth你要去取用户属性 还要继续走http协议 oauth2对这个有点优化
<ayaka> 这样wordpress就不要使用独立账户
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我设计的理念，比较讲简约
<yunfan> ofan: 除非你两个服务器之间有专线 否则还是尽量减少这种东西
<ayaka> ofan, mediawiki 和 phpbb都可以使用ldap进行帐号认证的
<ofan> yunfan: 不懂，我先看看api
<yunfan> ofan: 你在搞毛？
<ayaka> pam主要是解决比如提供sftp时的认证，比如unix-center就是用ldap为认证数据库，pam为胶水
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我想自己搞一个最适合写作的软件，和浏览图片的软件，当然也可以变成网络应用
<ofan> yunfan: 做个imgur的客户端
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] Google doc已经很完美了，但是天朝不能用了
<ayaka> UbuntuTalk,  ipv6
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 写作，不是写微博，是给写作者本人的，阅读的话，是另一个方式
<ayaka> 不过正确的认证构建应该是kerberos负责认证，ldap是数据库
<yunfan> ofan: 外包？
<ayaka> 这是推荐设置，解决了不少安全问题
<ofan> yunfan: ..不是 就是自己用，方便上传图片
<ofan> 截图然后直接上传到imgur
<ofan> 小脚本而已
<jusss> kevinyings: 你有没有在ubuntu下创建过inittab?
<ayaka> 对了我想起来了fcitx很烂的是软件兼容性，还有没法用日语
<ayaka> ibus不是也是国产的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 是吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 我记得日语可以的吧
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 什么兼容性？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 现在我用的fcitx 就可以输入日语啊
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 不行，码表问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] mozc 和 anthy都支持
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 可以装的吧
<ayaka> UbuntuTalk, utf-8?
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] ばかやろ
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 可以安装的。
<ofan> 日语只会hentai
<ayaka> fctix在squeeze有问题，经常崩溃
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 而且现在我用 fcitx 只是 frontend
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 不过就易用性而言还是 MOZC的好用
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 升级到 wheezy
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 千万不要做（我已经干了）
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] FCITX还是有缺点的。
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 我已经升级过了
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx 总体还不错
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 比如拼音的调频字不能处理。
<ayaka> 如果想让systemd让人崩溃，就试试
<namoamitabuddha> 似乎比 ibus 稳定
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 你没事找事用 systemd 啊
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 我还是 sysv
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 只能反复输入打到效果
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] SYSV和SYSTEMD都用了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] SYSTEMD总体来说一体化了。而且关机很快
<namoamitabuddha> 恩，词的顺序的问题的确有
<ayaka> ibus现在唯一的问题就是l-n模糊音，按l，ibus会退出
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] SYSTEMD不支持本地时间。
<namoamitabuddha> 我这里每次重启词的顺序就没了
<ayaka> systemd是将来趋势，如果没有它dbus没法用
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] fcitx稳定很多
<ayaka> 我在ubuntu时代都是用fctix,到debian就是ibus,因为fcitx表现太差了
<namoamitabuddha> 等到 debian 默认用 systemd 了再换
<ofan> 什么本地时间
<ofan> dbus是渣渣
<yunfan> ofan: 概念还好 也许是实现的问题
<ayaka> 我把win7都改成utc时间了
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 不可能,kdebian没法用
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 什么 kdebian
<ofan> reynir | Hi, I'm an idiot and I just deleted /lib
<ofan> MrElendig | reynir: you are fucked, reinstall
<ayaka> dbus的设计概览不错
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, freebsd
<ofan> 渣渣
<ayaka> 解释一下为什么烂
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: kfreebsd 糟糕的很
<ofan> ayaka: 因为不好用
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 没办法，都是小孩
<ofan> 经常出问题
<ayaka> ofan, 不过开样子还是很稳定，至少在debian stable上
<ofan> 错误信息跟gtk的一样多
<ayaka> testing sid只是给debian开发者的，其他人没有使用必要
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 现在 testing 已经冻结了
<ofan> ayaka: dbus概念好在哪里？
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 6/30的事情
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 我去 #debian 问过，到了 testing 临近冻结的时候已经可以桌面使用了
<ayaka> ofan, namespace
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 我就是在那时候附近升级的
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: squeeze 太老
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 不是哦，去offtopic,恭喜您被骗了
<ofan> 结果还是c/s模式
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, stable才是debian
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 怎么了？
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 又没啥不稳定的
<UbuntuTalk> ruishui guo 的昵称已更改为 ashui。
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 过几天就知道了 :)))，我找下聊天记录，对于debian来说，永远不出问题才是debian
<wolftankk> debian什么时候把mysql5.5 放入到stable库中~~
<wolftankk> 虽然手动安装起来也没什么难度..
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 永远不出问题，我又不需要
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 桌面使用不需要
<ayaka> 我因为想尝试一下，结果abrotman告诉我了真相
<ofan> wolftankk: 等到天荒地老
<ayaka> wolftankk, 等1年
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 什么叫做真相？只要适合的就好。
<wolftankk> 等到debian7 出现么...
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 无所谓了
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: debian 的哲学你不可能完全遵守
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 例如
<wolftankk> Q Q
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 你有没有开启 non-free 和 contrib?
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 没有
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 那你 firmware 怎么解决的
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 不需要
<ayaka> 台式机
<namoamitabuddha> ayaka: 哦，那浏览网页的 flash 呢
<ayaka> 我买的时候有考虑过
<ayaka> namoamitabuddha, 没装（反正不用）
<namoamitabuddha> 对我来说有用
<namoamitabuddha> OpenJDK JRE 还能勉强代替 Sun Java JRE，gnash 实在不行。
<ayaka> 可是没人说要完全遵守牙，sney在这点上是的例子
<ayaka> 我完全不用java
<namoamitabuddha> 我有软件是基于 Java 的
<namoamitabuddha> 我目前 non-free 的软件还是有几个的
<kk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 小白求助，用新立得更新软件更改应用时出错？？有图，错误号 127 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382861 E: install-info: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 127 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 shadow19930518 — 2012-08-01 22:30
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 实际可能更多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 啥意思
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 一些库或代码可能都是non-free
<ayaka> 撤了，到这里从来没刚过正事
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Debian 是分开来的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: non-free 归一起
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: firmware, p7zip-rar, flash
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就4个包
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  有啊，胡正写的
<dick> 哈哈
<microcai> imadper:  还在的啊
<microcai> imadper:  出去洗了个澡
<microcai> imadper:  做计算机至少要懂得线性代数
<yunfan_> microcai: 我不懂 我只是打工的
<microcai> imadper:  离散数学那可是为计算机求微积分诞生的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 和微积分完全无关
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: discrete mathematics
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ... 码农要把数学当工具
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 胡扯会露馅的
<yunfan_> namoamitabuddha: 他向来如此 无所谓的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  码农认为离散是为了计算机算不能离散的东西
<ofan> <bandwidth_used>3.62 PB</bandwidth_used>
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ... ... 我是码农啊～～ 在练级成为数学家的路上夭折了。 所以要忽悠尽可能多的人去学数学
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  学数学不是坏事，别捣乱
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 但你不要做什么自己的评论
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 例如说为计算机求微积分诞生的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ... ...
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 离散数学在计算机诞生之前已经比较完善了
<ofan> yunfan_: 有没有一种可视化的可以自定义get post form数据的工具？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  我就是这么认为的，我还认为微积分就是物理。
<namoamitabuddha> 我前面说的有问题
<namoamitabuddha> 不能说离散数学和微积分无关
<ofan> 以前用过一个工具 名字忘了，自动提交页面
<ofan> 还能脚本化
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 finite calculus
<yunfan_> ofan: 没明白你的意思
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  微积分除了在物理上有用，看不出来哪里还用上
<yunfan_> ofan: 自动提交页面小意思 我还写过一个自动抓微薄的 调浏览器玩的
<ofan> yunfan_: 比如我填好url,选post,然后编辑要post的数据，能查看返回结果
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 用处大的很
<yunfan_> microcai: 就是牛顿为了算力学方便发明的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  而且也是牛顿发明了微积分，物理才被解放了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 分析的所有理论都是建立在微积分之上的
<yunfan_> 不知道莱布尼茨是为了什么
<yunfan_> ofan: 浏览器插件有 httpfox
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  再说了，所谓万有引力也不是牛顿发现的，是开普勒发现的
<ofan> yunfan_: thx
<ofan> http://nettool.sourceforge.net/  这个貌似可以
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: NetTool - Web & Network Debugging Tool
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  把开普勒积分就能算出来万有引力
<yunfan_> ofan: 不建议可视化 意义不大
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不要扯了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 开普勒不过是没发现微积分，就和万有引力的发现失之交臂
<ofan> yunfan_: 调试好用
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你把 The Art Of Computer Programming 第一卷全部搞一下
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 不懂数学就不会懂物理
<yunfan_> ofan: 就那几个东西 还不如手动编辑下好了 还搞什么可视化 浪费时间阿
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 就知道微积分有很多用处了
 * microcai  数学万岁～～～  
 * microcai 没有数学一切都是  0 
<dick> 编程和计算机是两个东西
 * microcai 学任何东西首先要学会数学 ～
<dick> 屁
<wolftankk> 现在用fiddler2
<namoamitabuddha> yunfan_: 微积分是一个很强有力的工具
<wolftankk> http://www.fiddler2.com/fiddler2/
 * microcai 计算机还是数学家发明的，pascal ，机械计算机
<kk> wolftankk,啥网址y Fiddler Web Debugger - A free web debugging tool
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 微积分把物理上的复杂问题简单化了
<ofan> http://www.fiddler2.com/fiddler2/ 这个不错
<ofan> wolftankk: 不过没mac版
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不要扯了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 你不能说我错。 微积分本来就是为了物理诞生的
<wolftankk> ofan 是啊, mac版本比较少..
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你到图书馆去借本 The Art Of Computer Programming
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 微积分诞生……？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  你把 计算机和数学分开了，该死
<M3aCu1pa> 我jay1了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你看下 The Art Of Computer Programming
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  计算机是数学的分支，物理是数学的分支 ～～  哦也～
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我说了，你不看你不要乱下结论。
<wolftankk> ofan mac版本 可以试试 http://www.tuffcode.com/
<kk> wolftankk,啥网址y Tuffcode - Home
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   TAOP 表明在说编程，其实是数学书
<ofan> wolftankk: nice
<ofan> Download 14-day free trial ..
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 知道有啥用
<wolftankk> ofan 可以找找破解版..
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 看了才有用
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不看只能用来吹
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  不懂数学，看了也是看天书
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 所以说要先学数学然后谈学别的
<ofan> wolftankk: 看样子很简陋
<ofan> 作者很蛋疼
<if_else> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread383909.html
<kk> if_else ⇪ ti: ATI HD3650 手动编译内核启用 KMS 模块开机花屏
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我让imadper 学数学怎么就错了
<if_else> 有兄台遇到过类似的情况吗？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我自己就数学没学好， TAOP 看不懂
<wolftankk> ofan -_- 已经可以了... 没人在mac平台上写一个..
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: taocp 里面很多地方列参考书的
<wolftankk> ofan 要么... 直接用curl 命令...
<wolftankk> curl万能的..
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 用 preface 里面的说法，拥有高中代数知识就能阅读这书，如果会些微积分就能读懂大多数数学内容。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  参考书就像是超级链接 ~~ 诶，最近已经被各种书的参考书弄的迷失方向了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  那是米国的高中代数
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  换算起来就是中国的硕士
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 美国的中学代数如何？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ofan 在米国学的高中？
<microcai> if_else:  居然有 linuxsir 的 bot
<imadper> microcai: 睡醒一觉了都....
<ofan> wolftankk: curl不够直观
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 数学的话
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 有本不错
<piggybox> 虽然说数学是计算机的基础，但也有很多不同。不同层次有不同的问题需要解决
<imadper> microcai: 太困了... 继续睡....
<microcai> imadper:  先打数学工。 打好了学啥都快
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不了解中学数学
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 啥? 留名字...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: Graham, Knuth, Patashnik "Concrete Mathematics"
<wolftankk> ofan 嗯哼.. 其余功能都可以.. 不过蛋疼人士可以用python写一个界面版本...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 需要微积分基础，但是不会微积分也能学会大多数。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 具体数学?
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] 还不想睡觉啊
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 是这本吗? 貌似之前听说过的...
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 对，你找英语的第二版
<microcai> imadper:  微积分和线性代数，否中矩阵会不懂的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 好
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 英语版的很容易理解的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 具体数学很难的
<microcai> imadper: 电脑里矩阵用的更多吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 习题有难度
<imadper> microcai: 微积分简单的会, 矩阵简单的会....  囧rz. 只能是很简单的那种
<ofan> 理解也很有难度
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] E: install-info: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 127
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 求助阿
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说哪些内容难度大？
<microcai> imadper:  那做软件开发会有问题，达到一定的地步会无法突破
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 英语很浅的
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 还有   安装或移除软件包失败
<imadper> microcai: 这么高端.... 那我抽时间集中学一下数学会有帮助吗?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 他们不会拿那种很冷的单词来炫耀，或者堆砌那种难以理解的语法。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 好. 应该压力不大.
<microcai> imadper:  有，很有帮助
<if_else> microcai: 兄，你有遇到类似的问题吗？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 都不简单，离散也是
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好的. 多谢了
<microcai> if_else:  遇到了，我因为数学没学好，编程事业已经遇到瓶颈了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你读过没？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 拿书没读过
<ofan> 只看过离散
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Concrete Mathematics
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 光数论都够学大半辈子的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说 Concrete Mathematics 中的数论？
<ofan> 有区别么
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那书中的数论？
<ofan> 都一样
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你不能一般的说“数论”的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那样的话，没人会
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Goldbach 猜测也算数论
<microcai> if_else: 额，你说的是 kms 问题啊
<ofan> 那咋说 就是数论啊
<microcai> if_else:  ucode 一定要装
 * imadper 先去睡觉. 明早还要去上班... 
<microcai> if_else:  如果是 built-in 还要把 ucode 编译进内核
<microcai> imadper: 明天是周末
 * imadper bye了各位. microcai ofan namoamitabuddha cfy 
<imadper> microcai: 是吗?
<imadper> mic
 * microcai 555555 学生走了
<ofan> imadper: 不要手太多
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说那书上介绍的数论知识绝对不是什么需要大半辈子学的
<microcai> imadper:  今天周五
<imadper> microcai: 貌似明天周四?
<imadper> ofan: 手太多?
<microcai> imadper:  ... 你穿越了？
<imadper> microcai: 差时症
<microcai> imadper:  哦，在米国啊
<microcai> imadper:  睡觉吧， 88
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 那就是介绍的不多了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那上面说的知识基本都是初等的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<imadper> microcai: 差时症, 不是时差
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<if_else> microcai: 兄，不编译进 kernel 也要安装 ucode ?
<microcai> imadper:  ... 还不睡觉～
<imadper> microcai: 一看你就没看过<李献计历险记>
<microcai> if_else: yep
 * imadper 睡了...
<microcai> imadper:  ?! 谁？
<imadper> microcai: 你, 没看过<李献计历险记.....>
<if_else> 那，仅仅安装一下 ucode 就行了，还是要对 kernel 操作啥的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: Concrete Mathematics 上的习题的确有的技巧性非常强
<if_else> microcai: 那，仅仅安装一下 ucode 就行了，还是要对 kernel 操作啥的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但 Knuth 也没说每道题都会做才叫学会。
 * ofan 我的电子书全没了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 一个月能不能看完
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 一个月太难了
<microcai> if_else:  要
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 3个月能过一遍那书
<microcai> if_else:  module 只要装 ucode, 要 built-in 就要做别的操作
<if_else> microcai: 兄？我刚才安装  radeon-ucode ，可是手册里面对 kernel 的配置，貌似是针对 build-in 方式的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 多少页
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有没有pdf版给我一份
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 忘了
<microcai> if_else:  !!! 装了先
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我买纸质的
<if_else> microcai: 我装了，需要 重新编译一遍 kernel 和 module 吗？
<microcai> if_else:  The radeon driver requires the device firmware for proper operation. This firmware needs to be compiled into the kernel if the drivers are built-in, or simply installed and available if they are built as modules.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你可以从网上下载 TeX 源代码
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有钱人
<ofan> 这书至少$100+
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 没的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 哦，忘记你在 USA 了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 大陆有再出版的
<if_else> microcai: or simply installed and available if they are built  as modules
<microcai> if_else: 没看明白吧！ 说的是 “驱动被编译进内核要把 ucode 编译进内核，驱动编译为模块只要简单的安装就好了”
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有tex的还没pdf?
<if_else> microcai: 兄，好的，说重启试试，谢谢
<microcai> if_else:  。。。 都是粗放式英语教学弄的啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你可以试试编译，反正我编译不来
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  TAOP 有 tex 代码？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  哪里能下到？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不是 TAOCP
<namoamitabuddha> of
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://www.amazon.cn/具体数学-计算机科学基础-格雷厄姆/dp/B0011AC8FS
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<if_else> microcai: 兄，是我，太愚笨
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你看这价码在国内能接受吧
<if_else> microcai: 兄，果然，现在 OK 了，谢谢了
<microcai> if_else:  上论坛更新一下，讲一下解决办法
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不得不承认国内买书比国外便宜多了，如果国内有出版的话
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  yes ~
<if_else> microcai: 好的，马上
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  特别是如果有电子版的话～～`
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这是国外的，是国内的 15 倍价钱：http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/0201558025/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1/476-9910081-8700935?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=01PZ20ZKDTK957A7HT15&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=60080992&pf_rd_i=B0011AC8FS
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Concrete Mathematics: Foundation for Computer Science/Ronald L. Graham-图书-卓越亚马逊
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 国内买书确实便宜，所以作者写书养不活自己，所以写书的人少。。。。所以没书看
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 所以我都不买书
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果你让国内亲戚买好寄过来
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  更何况还有无耻的人靠权利去抢本来 就不大的市场
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那个触犯法律么？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不触犯
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 比如 THQ  用权利卖他的破  C 书，害了一代又一代的人
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那样你也可以考虑考虑啊
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不考虑 书很沉的，带不走只能扔
<ofan> 买个平板 看电子版
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: ftp://linux.stanford.edu/rio/
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不知道在美国下载是否违法
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 源代码
<microcai> ofan:  亚马逊买电子书啊，2美元一本，多便宜 ( 对米人而言）
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: No
<ofan> microcai: 2美元？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 都是美国网站，不违法
<ofan> microcai: 儿童画册吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用户名密码？
<microcai> ofan: 流行书贵点
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 匿名的吧
<ofan> microcai: 跟实体书差不多
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/amazon.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y (Formerly) Boycott Amazon! - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 就是说电子书的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 这是全部的？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 还是只是一部分
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 全部。再三提示不知道国外下载是否违法。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/ebooks.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y E-Books: Freedom Or Copyright - RMS
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 他都开源了还犯什么法
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/the-danger-of-ebooks.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y The Danger of E-Books - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<namoamitabuddha> of
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可能不是任意可以下载的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不懂美国法律
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 后果自负
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 他又没设置密码 怪谁
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: ..
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  居然把数字证书变自己专利，够TD=MD可恶
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我上次听说美国下载什么东西要被罚款的
<ofan> 明摆着让人下的  不过估计不是所有内容，图片什么的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 图片都有
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 他是在 TeX 里面做图语言画图的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: ofan  在美国用匿名 p2p 就可以躲避 FBI , 一样没事
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可能缺少编译依赖
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我尝试过编译，有错误，就不尝试了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ofan  ed2k 网络上好多米国 IP
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: linux 还行
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: windows 似乎不行吧
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 例如啥 WGA: Windows Genuine disAdvantage
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  ofan 在米国你要学会用 tor
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  在米国还用 windows ......
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我觉得那东西 FBI 就没办法了？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 美国不能用 Windows?
<ofan> microcai: 只要别让人发现有未成年人裸照就行
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  yep . 恐怖分子你觉得为何抓不到？ 他们的通信都是用 gpg 加密后在匿名网络里传的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  Windows 贵啊
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  在米国没有 QQ ,没有 360 ，何必用 Windows
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  米国也没有 IE only 的网瘾
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 国内的人出国后会把 pirate 带出去吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  米国也没有 IE only 的网bank
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 大多数出国的人出国前都用 Windows
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  有时差，你用 QQ 干嘛。 安心 Linux 吧
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我不是说个体啊
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我是说大多数人
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: majority
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  我同学去了米国，把她安装了盗版 XP 的笔记本都带过去了，回来说米国也没人管你系统是不是正版的
<ofan> 美国盗版最多
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 有人管，但是没人会去问。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 所以就算犯法也没事
<ofan> 正版也最多
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 除非你脑残到四处宣传
<microcai> ofan:  yes !!! mp3 这种东西盗版音乐开始也是在米国泛滥开先的
<ofan> 什么中国盗版猖獗，跟他们比简直是小菜
<microcai> ofan:  对头
<microcai> ofan:  中国是明里盗版，人家是暗中盗版
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那里的 pirate 里面 malicious software 多么
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 多
<ofan> 垃圾网站也多
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 不用怀疑，你以为 M$ 就为了中国开发的恶意软件删除工具？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 类似国内的 360 的这种软件多不
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 也不少，各种弹窗的，ie插件什么的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过程序乱搞是违法的，获取用户隐私可以直接吃官司
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 类似这种多不 http://www.pcbeta.com/viewnews-40793-1.html#jtss-tqq
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 360假冒发布系统补丁 微软官方或将介入调查 - 业界资讯 - 远景 - Windows7,Windows8,旗舰版,系统下载,主题
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 360是流氓他妈啊 没法比的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这做法也太雷了
<piggybox> 用mac啥事都没有
<piggybox> 国内360用的多还是因为用盗版win又想要及时更新补丁
<namoamitabuddha> pirate 能搞 windows update 的吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   360 真的干这事？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我无法考证，但是网上你搜索下，这个蛮多的，不像是编辑出来的 snapshot。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  360 ... 干这种事情是要吃官司的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你觉得是造的？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 360=SB
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  很有可能是真的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 睡觉去了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 根据他文章的意思
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 微软已经知道了
<M3aCu1pa> 啊哈
<luoyu> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 各位，都用什么QQ版本阿
<gebjgd> webqq
<gebjgd> androidqq
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 有没有Pidgin QQ
<knownbad> libqq
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 有最新的piding lwqq哦
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 用起来不错ing
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我在论坛看到了，，，那个要怎么装啊？？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 这个吧，应该 https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 下载完了怎么装啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 编译？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 用cmake编译成so文件
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 好的，好不好用阿？有群的没有？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 群功能好像不怎么样，暂时。。。不过普通功能正常。。。还可以收发图
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，那还行啊。。编译下看看，，正在apt-get install cmake……中
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 邪门了 松鼠不来了
<knownbad> 可能养伤中。
<mugebjgd> gebjgd ddd
<knownbad> 被採阳补阴了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 不能吧
<mugebjgd> knownbad: ibus是真慢
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你和你老婆还不造人呢？
<ofan> yoooooo
<mugebjgd> ofan: nooooooooooo
<ofan> 换新路由咯
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你真有钱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 翻新的
<ofan> 原来的路由没有有线接口，arp广播还有点问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要什么有线接口？
<ofan> mugebjgd: nas要用有线连
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有有线路由的路过
<ofan> 不过不是1Gbps的，有点郁闷
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没用 无线是瓶颈
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这是双频段的
<ofan> 150Mbps
<knownbad> mugebjgd: 我以前用 ibus 你劝我用 fcitx。  现在却又来放炮。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 键盘是英文的
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾
<knownbad> 你的垃圾是我的宝藏。
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: ibus配置方便
<fivesheep> knownbad: ibus配置方便
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 你起的真早啊  还是没睡呢
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 我每天三点半起来的
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额 这么带感?起床干啥啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 我有时候三点半还没睡
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 嘿嘿。。。起来听音乐
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 你是为了工作吗
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 不是啊 我还是学生呢 ==# 觉得半夜码代码比较带感的说
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 为啥要三点半起床听歌啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 哈哈。。。未来的程序员
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 因为我喜欢听爵士
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 这个里面估计全是coder把  哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 安静的时候很带感
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 我是美工
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 不是程序
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 酱紫 恩恩 知道了 我也认识一个非常nice的美工 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 这个时候码代码和你听jazz的感觉是一样的 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 嗯嗯。。。很爽
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 你三点半起床啥时侯睡觉呢？
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 到了五点多再躺会，我九点上班
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 嘿嘿
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额  恩 真带感啊 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 工作好啊 有工资啦
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 学生有点蛋疼 ==#
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 蛋疼啥。。。学生才幸福嘞
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 学生缺钱啊 ==# 旅游和想买东西太郁闷了
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 做点东西项目面太窄了啊
<ofan> 打工
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 接外包
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额 又来了个人 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 嗯嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 外包不多 而且不太相信学生的说
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 据说gtalk群人多的时候会响个不停
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 恩呢 所有有时候我会关掉 哈哈
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 一样方便
<ofan> 不说是学生就行了
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 恩 也是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正在看电影
<ofan> mugebjgd: 正在看电视剧
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 最近有啥好电影么？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 一会看爱情公寓 哈哈
<mugebjgd> 爱情公寓是啥
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国能不能上netflix
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 额 ==#
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 肿么关掉gtalk群，第一次用，求解
<mugebjgd> ofan: netflix是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 退出就行了啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没事了..
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 哦哦。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 不过我平板是安卓的
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 退出了平板也会响个不停
<ofan> 有命令
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 这个有点乱 ==# 是谁说话不太容易看清
<ofan> /help看看
<ofan> 或者-help
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 貌似是--把
<ofan> #help
<UbuntuTalk> [xidian lz] 恩恩
<ofan> --help
<fivesheep> ubuntutalk 是哪里连过来的东西
<fivesheep> UbuntuTalk: yo
<UbuntuTalk> xidian lz 的昵称已更改为 串串。
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 改名了 哈哈
<ofan> fivesheep: gtalk群
<fivesheep> ofan: gtalk群.. 特别无聊. 毕竟不是如此设计的
<fivesheep> 还不如hangout lol
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 用那个gtalk命令吗
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] stop
<mugebjgd> 没错
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 恩 我无疑看到的
<mugebjgd> 垃圾gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 无意
<mugebjgd> 不如g+的hangout
<fivesheep> 关键是, 把这些信息连过来干啥.
<ofan> 那是视频
<fivesheep> 都用g+么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 多人语音视频
<fivesheep> 我得多加几个人才行
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 显然
<ofan> 不怎么用了
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 有g+ 但补偿用
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 我这里一推
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 不常用
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 没啥人
<fivesheep> 我发现 facebook上多是娱乐的东西. g+上多一些严肃的内容
 * ofan 在看Supernatural
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 嘿嘿。。。我喜欢用skype
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我操 。1年前看的东西了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你真落后
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 用户名啥
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] ==#
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: robinking623
<ofan> mugebjgd: netflix上的
<mugebjgd> ofan: linux pps上随便看
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 汗，看得眼花了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这高清
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一样高清
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 看人不舒服啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这超高清
<ofan> 不过netflix上没啥新东西
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: @gmail.com?
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 恩
<ofan> 罗斌金？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 罗宾王
<fivesheep> 骆宾王
<ofan> 烙饼王
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 输入参数显示“抱歉，我无法理解你说的时间”
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 你玩的是啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] bot？
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 就是网上那种的语言机器人什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] 我用的win下面的gtalk
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 哦
<fivesheep> 谁的bot啊.. turn it off
<fivesheep> 没法交流
<fivesheep> 看来干啥
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 约炮
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 有几个国女用ubuntu?
<UbuntuTalk> [串串] 这个里面目测木有女的把
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 国女？
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 谁要土鳖啊
<fivesheep> o.. 鞭长莫及! 有道理
<fivesheep> 鞭 as in 牛鞭
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 你现在开的什么车？
<ofan> test
<ofan> test
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 和美国本地土著约炮了么
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: subaru forester
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍜ 
<ofan> kk: 来两句
<ofan> 貌似weechat乱码好了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 本来就不乱码
<fivesheep> weechat 有没有 grep
<fivesheep> weechat 有没有 grep 命令?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你扯淡呢，前两天还说不用weechat了，因为irssi没乱码
<UbuntuTalk> [郑培] /quit
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我说的不是乱码 是redraw问题
<fivesheep> weechat从来没乱码过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 奥 我就说redraw
<fivesheep> 不过配合 tmux 的时候有问题
<kk> Oicebot: .. ..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 靠
<fivesheep> 最少在我的terminal上
<ofan> 现在好了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: suv?
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: mini suv
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 真是不心疼油钱
<ofan> fivesheep: ctrl-r
<fivesheep> O
<fivesheep> 用了那么久都不知道
<ofan> fivesheep: 我室友买了个新车
<fivesheep> bmw?
<ofan> 3.0的
<ofan> 克莱斯勒
<fivesheep> ofan: 华人?
<ofan> 貌似还新款 卧槽很豪啊
<ofan> fivesheep: 恩
<fivesheep> sb.....
<mugebjgd> ofan: 二代
<fivesheep> 竟然买美国车
<ofan> fivesheep: 哈哈你说sb我想起来貌似跟你说过这事
<ofan> fivesheep: 还3.0的
<fivesheep> 是很豪华. 车身超重, 耗油. 引擎不好
<fivesheep> 老黑们喜欢这类车
<fivesheep> 大概rednecks也喜欢
<ofan> fivesheep: 老黑都很有钱的样子
<fivesheep> 他们穷得只有车了
<fivesheep> 二手车不贵
<fivesheep> 他们很多都是自己维修
<ofan> fivesheep: 那些胖的要命的人都是怎么活的
<fivesheep> ofan: 不知道多快活
<fivesheep> 开着个电动轮椅到处走
<ofan> fivesheep: 吃救济？
<fivesheep> 我还见过背着氧气瓶的
<ofan> 。。。。
<fivesheep> ofan: 显然啊. 如果以前有工作, 那退休金全给了医疗机构和保险公司了
<fivesheep> 它们不把你榨干都不让你死
<ofan> fivesheep: 啥意思，可以无限拿救济？
<fivesheep> 然后你钱不够, 就会有救济之类.
<fivesheep> ofan: 不见得都是救济. 人家可以工作, 退休
<fivesheep> 你看政府部门很多都是超胖的
<ofan> 退休金是退休前自己交的？
<fivesheep> 他们福利可不错
<fivesheep> ofan: 65后就有全额退休金领
<fivesheep> 工作满10年
<ofan> 真tm幸福
<fivesheep> 然后如果是美国公民, 还有种叫 红蓝卡的 医疗保障卡
<ofan> 国内还得自己交钱
<fivesheep> 好几百一个月呢
<fivesheep> ofan: 你还别说. 跟中国接轨了
<fivesheep> 我们就没了
<fivesheep> 貌似 1965年之后出生的人就没红蓝卡
<fivesheep> 政府没钱了
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 还好德国这边医保没事
<fivesheep> 德国出口强劲
<fivesheep> 有钱
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 貌似德国一般薪水都不是很高?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德国移民好不好搞
<fivesheep> ofan: 不难
<mugebjgd> fivesheep: 看年头
<fivesheep> 可以同性婚姻
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不好搞
<ofan> 像我这样的能不能去找工作
<mugebjgd> ofan: 应该可以
<ofan> mugebjgd: 得会德语吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 但是如果工作要求德语 你就郁闷了
<fivesheep> 德国的都会英语
<ofan> 哎呀擦 要不试试墨西哥
<ofan> 加拿大都不让技术移民了
<fivesheep> 墨西哥? 去给毒贩打工么
<ofan> 去巴西
<ofan> 美女多
<fivesheep> ofan: 对了. 如果毕业的时候搞不到h1b. 可以转战加拿大
<fivesheep> 再杀回美国
<ofan> fivesheep: 咋转
<ofan> h1b好难搞
<fivesheep> 申请移民?
<fivesheep> ofan: 你不是找到工作了么
<ofan> fivesheep: 那不算
<mugebjgd> hlb是什么
<ofan> fivesheep: 只是个暑期项目
<fivesheep> 工作签证
<ofan> mugebjgd: 工作签证
<fivesheep> 码工应该是比较好找的了
<fivesheep> 不过现在留学生太多...
<ofan> 太多了
<fivesheep> ofan: 你抓紧点, 多往github里填代码
<mugebjgd> o
<fivesheep> 我最近都在把google code那些东西全转github上去.. 貌似有好些工作要你提供个github帐号
<ofan> fivesheep: 不行就再读个master
<fivesheep> 也是个不错的选择
<fivesheep> master你可挑个工作机会多点的城市
<fivesheep> 弯区之类的
<fivesheep> 估计西雅图都是个不错的选择, 不过只有一个学校
<ofan> fivesheep: WU？
<fivesheep> UW
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> cisco的路由器都不如国产的
<ofan> 还是tp-link的好用
<knownbad> 那回国去。
<piggybox> fivesheep:  Chrysler现在卖得很火，虽然我还是不太信任它的质量
<piggybox> ofan:  加拿大好像现在移民只能先去那边留学
<kk>  06:11
<fivesheep> piggybox: 美国车太笨重了..... 貌似除了ford有一些偏向日本车型的.
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CrKm3Qzh3vc
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Grenade Fishing Gone Wrong FAIL - YouTube
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-02
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<microcai> pulseaudio 和 ALSA ,还有 OSS4 之间的战争可以结束了
 * microcai http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE1MDc
<UbuntuTalk> Allen Tsau 的昵称已更改为 AllenTsau。
<MeaCulpa>  .
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 怎么说? PulseAudio胜利了?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: alsa + oss layer 仍然是玩游戏的选择,尤其那些商业游戏
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah , PA 胜利了。 但是 ALSA 和 OSS4 之间的战争还在继续， KLANG 要终结他们
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  PA 不是玩游戏的选择
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 为了id software那些个fps...我还是-pulseaudio
<MeaCulpa> en
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  PA 桌面用用还可以
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  卡马克啊
<MeaCulpa> 我需要的是简单的/dev/dsp那样适合SDL调用的借口
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  神。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 商业游戏的Linux port 开发者,往往只有一两人
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  最近把  DOOM 启示录 看了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 根本负担不起PA
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  就是就是
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  PA 要是不独占 ALSA 也是可以的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 说来说去都是 Linus 这个傻逼的错，就是不允许内核浮点运算，所以不能在内核混音
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  可以对声音例外一下嘛，内核做一下浮点运算又怎么了 ～
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  现在浮点运算只需要 SSE 就可以了，又不需要用到 x87 协处理器
<MeaCulpa> 几十个人的开发团队, 在做Linux Port的,往往是凭热情,要他们去折腾这些Linux界大佬定的规矩, 不适合
<MeaCulpa> 那一两个Linux 游戏Dev很辛苦了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有啥的， id 的游戏是 卡马克一个人写出来的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 和卡马克比这些人弱爆了
<MeaCulpa> 卡马克最近也说了,他也开始不追求游戏引擎了, 够用即可
<MeaCulpa> QuakeLive还是挺神的
<MeaCulpa> Linux商业游戏近况不佳...
<MeaCulpa> 金融危机, 和越来越多的更严厉的license
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  他开发火箭去了
<MeaCulpa> UT3 就是因为个小小的lic 问题
<MeaCulpa> 现在做游戏的太无聊了,都是在比拼贴图
<MeaCulpa> 程序员地位下降, 设计师地位上升
<MeaCulpa> 家用主机的模式抬头,不妙
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是因为卡马克的下一代引擎消失了，不会再有了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  以前卡马克的引擎总是能让比贴图的人失败掉。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有很多东西不是贴图就能搞定的，用贴图不过是偷懒取巧
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  还在比贴图就说明引擎还是落后，还在靠贴图
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 可惜卡马克不开发引擎了，我们现在游戏引擎还停留在  Quake4 时代，没有任何进步
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  什么时候引擎可以不用贴图了，什么时候再说引擎已经够用了
<MeaCulpa> en, 比拼贴图实在无聊,就是比显存
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 其实Quake4
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 其实Quake4 基本还是Doom3时代
<MeaCulpa> DOOM3 引擎是一个大进步
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  额，是 ID tech5 引擎
<MeaCulpa> 可惜动静小, Q4 D3 竞技性比Q3稍稍差
<MeaCulpa> 关键国内不知道为啥,一直不关注FPS
<MeaCulpa> 只流行那些傻傻的CS之类
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 什么时候可以做到和游戏里的任意物体互动再说引擎够用吧
<MeaCulpa> 虽然Half-Life是Quake2 引擎的极品
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 恩,哈哈
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  cs 1.6 ... quake2
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  啥游戏是 id 的引擎一眼就看出来，就是能设置 OpenGL 模式
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助-老笔记本安装Linux的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382890 今天在公司仓库找到一台退役的ACER730笔记本电脑，以前很喜欢的机型，看了下能启动，想着能不能装个Linux继续用，找了很多版本，不知道能不能用，特来求助！！谢谢 配置是 处理器 CPU型号：Intel PI …
<MeaCulpa> Carmak的游戏,观赏性其实很强, 只不过对新人比较严酷
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 日本的SONY家也是OpenGL
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 但是日本人思路相反
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如何相反？
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 日本人推崇设计师, 西方人推崇程序员
<microcai>  MeaCulpa 人家是因为  PS3 只支持 GL
<MeaCulpa> microcai: SONY的引擎接口存心做的烂
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 引擎成了技术壁垒,保护关卡设计师的既得利益
<MeaCulpa> PS 的引擎接口一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> 为的就是防止第三方开发
<MeaCulpa> 好赚钱
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  另一个约翰也是推崇设计，可惜离子风暴无耻的失败了，所以还是程序胜出
<MeaCulpa> microcai: en
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 一个软件系统,要做的牛,很难,要做的牛,且让别人用的牛,更难
<MeaCulpa> 游戏业界有这个气魄的越来越少了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  恩， Quake 引擎做的游戏一数一大巴
<MeaCulpa> 现在业界流行日本模式, 接口乱做, 明星设计师把持资源
<MeaCulpa> 你不花天价买来接口,服务,debug机器,就没法开发
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ... 卡马克提供引擎都是提供代码的!!!!
<MeaCulpa> 当然, 现在有Apple出面干死他们 :)
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  上哪找这么无私的人
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 是啊,不光给代码, 就算看不懂代码,接口也很干净
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  game-fps/ 下面一堆  quake 引擎开发的游戏
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  很多都是一个人写的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 最秒的是还有很多quake之类的mode, 可以挂iaquake3, 也可以挂商业版的q3
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo默认的Quake是iaquake了
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 对，这也是卡马克， 他无私的公开了引擎代码，别人就好做各种 mod  了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  他还公开了制作mod需要的工具
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这些让卡马克更像神, 神就是给出spec, 还给出一个实现并且展示给大家看,鼓励大家去完成这个spec
<MeaCulpa> 气度啊,你的实现如果比神本身的还要好,神就褒奖你
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  :) 就是啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  Linus 和卡马克比逊多了
<MeaCulpa> 不给spec, 就给你个成品, 你想改, 没门.
<UbuntuTalk> Soul Chun 的昵称已更改为 gason。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:   是卡马克把 OpenGL 带到 PC 的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: NVidia应该给他发养老金...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如果不是 Quake 支持 OpenGL , voodoo 显卡就不会大卖
<MeaCulpa> en voodoo更应该,哈哈
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  voodoo 显卡不大卖， NVIDIA ATI 这些都不会出来
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  如果 PC  没有 OpenGL , OpenGL 就会死掉，如同大型机死了一样
<MeaCulpa> 大型机没死,只是被咱家把持了...
<MeaCulpa> 咱家自爆大型机,然后偷偷留了后路...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  大型机已死，有事烧纸
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 大型机, 科研还用用
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在流行NVidia的集群
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  忽悠 gov 的钱嘛
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 美军, gov, 等等
<MeaCulpa> microcai: Blue Gene听说过么
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  NVIDIA 还不是 卡马克的游戏带大的 ......
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  没听说过，军方机密我怎么会知道
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那不是, 算算生命工程, 气象啥的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 18M mainframe 好卖, 对手都被打死了,
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 全公司每三年涨一次工资就靠他
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那你还不去给 BG 护驾
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  护驾有功，一年涨一次工资
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 擦, 民工
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 俺12。04升级后找不到languange support了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382893 怎么办？ 一开始是为了找到消失的输入法 一不小心升级了 ， 现在麻烦可大了 统计信息: 发表于 由 irc — 2012-08-02 9:42
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  我发现 ALSA 和 OSS4  的人压根就没看过 DirectSound 的 API
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  DirectSound 你可以分配 10s 长的  buffer 依然得到 <1ms 的延时
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你说Windows...
<MeaCulpa> Windows 境界不一样啊, 多个app随便用声卡显卡...
<MeaCulpa> 一边听摇滚,一边玩FPS, 还要实时Team Radio, 这境界,我在多年前切换到Linux以后就没有过了
 * MeaCulpa 边玩游戏边扫描对方,一看弱的, 一条net send就可以让它回桌面等死....
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  yeah ~~~ OSS 的问题是， 你 write 一个 10s 长的声音， 10s write 才放回，那就有 10s 的延时了，要 <10ms 的延时，你每次  Write < 10ms 的 buffer .  stupid idea !~ 看看 DirectSound 怎么做的吧，直接把声卡的 Ring Buffer 暴露给你了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 修修补补, 干不好, 干脆就给你下游自己干
<MeaCulpa> Windows就这个境界,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> DirectX就这么干~~
<imadper> 同志们, 苏宁200-100的优惠券, 买什么合适呀?
<MeaCulpa> ...
<microcai> imadper:  买便宜的东西合适
<MeaCulpa> 200...
<MeaCulpa> 要是我就买... 电池
<microcai> imadper:  买套套
<imadper> microcai: 是呀. 200出头的东西最和是了
<imadper> microcai: 用不到...
<imadper> microcai: 买来吹泡泡用只能
<microcai> imadper:  ?! ?!?!?!?!?!?!? 你境界真高～～ 吃了啥避孕药了？
<imadper> microcai: .......................................................................................................................................................
<imadper> microcai: 你用什么软件聊得irc?
<microcai> imadper: 买咪咪吧。 吃的，别想歪
<microcai> imadper:  pidgin ...
<imadper> microcai: 200块钱的咪咪?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 人家只有套套里的东西,没有套套外的
<microcai> imadper:  没 X 就finch
<imadper> microcai: 哦, pidgin那就算了...
<MeaCulpa> pidgin 还不错的
<MeaCulpa> 装几个irc 插件
<microcai> imadper:  ... 我还得同时登录 gtalk 啊
<microcai> imadper: 又不是只登录 irc, 那我早就用 weechat 了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: bitlbee嘛
<imadper> microcai: 我发现一个bug. 好多终端里如果你不停的刷脑残字符, 终端显示会不正常
<microcai> imadper:  yes
<imadper> microcai: 所以如果你用的别的软件, 我就/msg 给你发一些...
<microcai> imadper:  因为会意外的写入控制字符，控制字符会切换掉终端的模式
<imadper> microcai: 哦. 亮!
<zhpeng> kk, fuck you
<MeaCulpa> 屁精不错
<kk> zhpeng, 说不礼貌的事情，从来没有帮助。  ㍢ 
<zhpeng> kk, 你是不是一个二货？
<kevinyings> hi，我又上班了
<kevinyings> 10:00上班正常否
<kevinyings> 鬼也不见一只
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 我7点半就到RH了
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 我的作息时间是老年人的
<imadper> zhpeng: 你旁边坐的是妹子. 谁知道你来这么早是为的什么
<zhpeng> kevinyings, kk这货不理我了
<kevinyings> zhpeng：有是rh，不过真好早啊，去干吗？早读？
<kevinyings> imadper：尼玛，原来是妹子
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 我对旁边妹子没有万分之一兴趣
<imadper> adam8157: 早呀
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩... 相信你
<zhpeng> imadper, 能入我法眼的妹子真的很少。。。
<imadper> zhpeng: gaoji
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 早读吗？
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 早读你妹
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 那你干嘛呢
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋早..
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<kevinyings> adam8157: 同是rh ，有的早，有的晚
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 享受早晨啊亲
 * imadper 我算是早的那个吧...
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 发春？
 * imadper 我七点准时出的家门
<imadper> kevinyings: 你这一句话, 让 zhpeng 情何以堪
<kevinyings> imadper：但是他7点就到了
<imadper> kevinyings: 我不识字吗? 别骗我了. 他说的是七点办
<imadper> s/办/半/g
<kevinyings> imadper：你到公司多长时间？
<imadper> 两个小时左右
<kevinyings> imadper：尼玛
 * imadper 壮哉我大北京! 地铁都比别的城市的长! 
<kevinyings> imadper: zhpeng好努力啊，有前途
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 典型成功人士啊，高帅富啊
<kevinyings> imadper：做公交与地铁，那个快？
<imadper> kevinyings: 顺路的话, 地铁快
<kevinyings> imadper：你这么悲惨，离公司那么远
<imadper> kevinyings: 挤地铁是在修炼. 仙风云体术, 醉仙望月步, 千斤坠 的功夫都可以在地铁中练就
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 北京地铁, 走路比坐车还长
<MeaCulpa> 车站里路太长
<kevinyings> imadper：还有咸猪手，一柱擎天
<imadper> kevi
<MeaCulpa> 北京地铁小偷不多
<imadper> kevinyings: 哦, 今天倒是有个长得很娇小的妹子一直往我身上靠. 不过哥走开了, 因为哥怕练功的时候走火入魔
<kevinyings> imadper： 十八棍法
<kevinyings> imadper：痴汉
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我擦,这你都走开
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 直接棍棒伺候啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 胖哥... 咱有女朋友了...
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 痴汉日语怎么发音啊
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 没关系,至少不应该让开啊
<imadper> 发音是`酷胖`
<hamo> imadper: 女朋友不是不再身边嘛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: coupon
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 你还别说
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 坐地铁我现在下盘功夫真的好了
<imadper> hamo: ... 你以为都跟你一样?
<kevinyings> zhpeng：公交更好，你几点出门，7点半到公司？
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 二字钳羊马 不知不觉练成了
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 臂力, 握力也会有提升的. 真的, 不是瞎说
<imadper> zhpeng: 那叫八字钳羊马...
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 我就住公司附近，走过来不到10分钟
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 二字钳羊马。。。。
<kevinyings> imadper：臂力有键盘见效快
<imadper> zhpeng: 还真的... 竟然记错了...
<kevinyings> zhpeng：这么早，你在职业上升期
<imadper> zhpeng: 不过, 你不觉得钳羊马的样子很娘吗?
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 很实用。。。我试了，尤其坐地铁，超稳
<kevinyings> imadper：八步钳羊马
 * zodiac1111 第一次安装M$的Window XP
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 威武. 下次试试看.
<kevinyings> imadper：你们边聊天边干嘛？我看书，等命令
<imadper> kevinyings: 一边聊天, 一边上网看war3比赛.
<kevinyings> imadper: rh这么好，还能看比赛？
<imadper> kevinyings: ... 你来这里躺下去打滚都没人管, 看个视频谁管
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings, adam8157 http://www.longquan-baojian.com/goods-716.html
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 覆土烧刃武士刀（精品长款）_武士刀系列_龙泉宝剑网 |龙泉剑|龙泉刀剑|龙泉宝剑厂厂家直销|龙泉宝剑价格|正宗龙泉宝剑，龙泉刀剑，武士刀，唐刀
<zodiac1111> imadper: 打滚....
<imadper> zhpeng: 壕, 买了不能随身带着防身. 还是来个拳刃什么的实用
 * microcai You just need to surround the floating point code with kernel_fpu_begin() andkernel_fpu_end() and you can safely use floating point operations in the kernel code.
 * microcai 靠，谁TMD说不能在内核里做浮点操作的
 * microcai 早就改了
<kevinyings> 我记得内核有相应选项的吧
<imadper> microcai: 我之前看, 上面写的是, printk和printf的区别在于printk不能正常输出浮点数
<kevinyings> imadper: 那输出什么？
<imadper> kevinyings: 没试过, 你试试去
<zhpeng> imadper, kevinyings 刚才发的刀真是爱死了
<imadper> zhpeng: 你家里几把了?
<zhpeng> imadper, 我只有一个英吉沙。。。
<kevinyings> zhpeng：我只喜欢太刀，那种长长的美感
<imadper> zhpeng: 买来不实用.. 还是买拳刃吧...
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 尤其是顺着刀摸去，像摸小姑娘一样
<david_chen> 这里和贴吧一样水了-_-||
<adam8157> microcai: 不建议做浮点操作...
<zodiac1111> 主题最宽广的频道
<MeaCulpa> RH 还发刀?
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 那我给你推荐个太刀
<microcai> adam8157: 但是如果是声音，这个例外是必须的
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 好啊
<adam8157> microcai: 模数转过来的东西自然是要浮点...
<zhpeng> kevinyings, http://www.lqbj.com/product-1486.html
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 日本 进口 左文字太刀 专卖
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 那种东西, 只能在岛国YY
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 国内的竹本大师完全超越了岛国了，很多日本居合高手都找竹本买刀。。。
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 无聊的东西,只能存在于缺乏金属的岛国
<david_chen> 成刀频道了-_-||
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 曲刃剑, 马屁少的地方,就是YY
<kevinyings> zhpeng: 一看到刃纹我就激动了
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 贱圣。
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 曲刃剑存在的意义就是马战, 但是日本没几屁马
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 由于缺乏金属, 所以武士最多皮夹, 这才有曲刃剑的市场
<zodiac1111> 防贼防盗防剑圣
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 是啊，适合高速劈砍
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 换在西方,或者中国, 这东西没用
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 刺击才是正道
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 中国大刀完胜日本刀。。。。我记得是啥测试来着，一美国佬的
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 而且太刀做的太大, 武士无力拿盾牌,遇到弓箭死翘翘
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 不过, 日本复合弓发展的很慢,所以无所谓
<MeaCulpa> 换到我国, 这样的武士都是筛子了
<david_chen> 换频道，不在这玩了
<MeaCulpa> 悲剧是, 由于武士大多升高过于矮小, 从蒙古,中国进口的战马几乎没用
<MeaCulpa> 丫都被马搞死老二
<MeaCulpa> 蒙古马不算高大,都无法满足日本武士要求
<zhpeng> 妈的我昨天编译libvirt之后我今天删了之后装包就死活起不来网络
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 问一怪怪的问题，关于WINE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382894 wine1.59版本，其它版本也存在 问题如下： 设置了：允许窗口管理器装饰装口／允许窗口管理器控制窗口 运行WINDOWS程序后，所有窗口控制条消失，即使安装WINDOWS主题风格问题依旧 求解？？？ 统计信息: …
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 我觉得近战最适合的还是类似狗腿这种。。。
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 短点，适中，再加个轻盾。。
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 钝器? 的确, 只不过 人多了, 长兵器更流行罢了
<imadper> zhpeng: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.93&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=14194473920&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 【透骨钉】钛合金挂饰/EDC求生钥匙扣/破窗防狼酷棍-淘宝网
<zodiac1111> 防狼 = =
 * MeaCulpa 一直是连枷Fans
<imadper> zhpeng: 武器, 能随时保护自己才有意义.
<MeaCulpa> 钝器难用
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 不是钝器。。。
<yandong> 请教一个小问题，http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_63011
<kk> yandong,啥网址y c语言重复定义 multiple definition of `Recusion' - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 这个东西好啊,手指虎
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 打架很好用,隐蔽
<MeaCulpa> 一拳击碎下巴
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 尼泊尔狗腿刀这种
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 这造型...自己手指容易骨折吧
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 啥？
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 你说拳刺？
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: http://www.brassknucklescompany.com/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Brass Knuckles Company
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 西方很流行的武器
<zodiac1111> yandong: 编译使用什么样的指令
<yandong> g++
<yandong> zodiac1111:
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 恩。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这种东西要定制. 适合一个人的手型才行. 要靠手掌心来支撑, 不是手指.
<zhpeng> imadper, MeaCulpa, 还有我觉得日本刀的持续力很成问题
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 持续力?
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 卷刃?
<imadper> zhpeng: 我觉得, 不能随身携带的武器, 都是没用的. 难道还回去约架不行? cc MeaCulpa
<zhpeng> imadper, MeaCulpa，日本刀的持续力，比如比较大的战场，基本上，一下来刀刃基本都报废
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 有日本学者认为,南京大屠杀时候,不可能有百人斩,因为军官佩刀, 砍头的话, 砍几个人就废了
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 有可能，确实持续力不够。。
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 估计[百人斩]是直接活埋,或者戳死了
<kevinyings> imadper: 百人斩 (⊙o⊙)哦
 * iMadper|working palomino|working 
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 这要看技术, 我妈最牛的菜刀, 切一箱大排, 绝对没问题
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 但是大排是死的....
<palomino|working> 庖丁解牛?
<iMadper|working> 庖丁解牛
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 老当家
<MeaCulpa> :)
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 刀短问题不大。。
<palomino|working> haha
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 恩. 那是, 那刀又厚,又短
<MeaCulpa> 人类脊柱比猪强壮点
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：以神遇而不以目视
<MeaCulpa> 毕竟直立行走的
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 所以综上，我觉得实战需要长度适中的刀，粗壮有力。所以实战之神都是那种大刀，比如中国砍鬼子的大刀，还有日波尔狗腿这种
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 恩
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 反正以我的力量, 不经过训练, 切一条大排以后, 手酸...
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：你可以片鸭
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 而且, 有一把一般的菜刀, 我用几下, 就有小小的卷刃,被老当家狂骂
<cfy> iMadper|working: 怎么跟破马一样了
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 可见技巧相当重要, 中国人不喜欢弄很多工具, 更注重技巧
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 卷刃一般是用刀歪了并且刀刃太软。。。
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 是，很多练居合的人刀卷刃。。。
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 但我力量是老当家一倍, 且绝对超过任何二战时候日本军官
<iMadper|working> cfy: 恩, 向马叔学习...
<kevinyings> MeaCulpa：尼玛
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 还有，平刃易卷，弧刃就没事。。
<MeaCulpa> 总之, 日本刀, 吹嘘居多
<speller> 0.0 两年没来了，一来就这么热闹。。。
<MeaCulpa> 经不起实际检验
<cfy> iMadper|working: 我raspberry pi到货咯
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 所以尼泊尔弯刀就是弧刃。。。实战
<MeaCulpa> 西方人跟着吹嘘
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 大马士革刀...
 * MeaCulpa 大马士革要重新回到穆斯林手里了...是光复,还是陷落...
<iMadper|working> cfy: ... 折腾去吧, 孩子
 * MeaCulpa 马上大马士革要重新回到穆斯林手里了...是光复,还是陷落...
<MeaCulpa> 穆斯林居然要靠基督徒,犹太人,和突厥蛮子光复, 悲剧...
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 貌似大马士革已经不如现代钢了。。。
 * MeaCulpa 跑题之神
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 那是...那么多年了
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 其实还是得靠热处理工艺。。。
<MeaCulpa> 那时候没有现在的锻压设备
<MeaCulpa> 只能靠温度
<remedios> 一直搞不明白，移动登录3G基站情况下打普通电话还是走GSM的吗
<remedios> 3G基站兼容GSM？
<zhpeng> remedios, 这。。。。不知道了
<hamo> 。。。
<remedios> 还是打电话的时候切换回2G基站
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 花纹钢锻打烧刃之类的只能收藏用了。。已然是特种冷钢时代
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • ubuntu12.04 技术交流 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382899 好久没来论坛了@！ 最近用了一段时间ubuntu12.04，打算等下个STL版本才更新折腾了 所以有些时间去好好在12.04下折腾！最近发现了 XBMC的 软件后很喜欢但不是中文后来网上找了教程后 昨天晚上果断汉化！还有5月 …
<kevinyings> 知道numa吗？有什么可以学习的书吗？
<kevinyings> 鬼有吗？
<adam8157> ULK有说NUMA
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] 没ren?
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] sdfasdf
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] asdf
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] d
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] d
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] d
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] d
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] dd
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] d
<kk> UbuntuTalk:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kk> UbuntuTalk: .. ..
<kevinyings> 我中午堡了一直土鸭，加了枸杞，
<kevinyings> 还有田七
<kevinyings> 谁提供信息，我请他喝汤
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 主妇？
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu下建一个inittab能直接用别的发行版的inittab吗？
<kevinyings> 吃肉
<iMadper|working> cfy: 在? lisp的面向对象系统怎么样?
<ifvwm> jusss: 不明白意思
<iMadper|working> 那个叫钟海的, 别乱刷屏.
<kevinyings> ifvwm：主妇你没
<crisewng> 是少妇。
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] 哦，原来你们能看到我发到信息啊，哈哈
<adam8157> kevinyings: 买管牙膏, 提纯
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 要服务我？送吃的过来？
 * adam8157 真想ban了这gtalk机器人
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu不是兼容sys-v init吗，所以我也想在/etc下搞个inittab,可是不知怎么写
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] 。。
<ifvwm> 兼容，是为了让没装好的软件能用。
<ifvwm> 转换的软件
<jusss> ifvwm: 直接复制别的发行版的inittab能用吗？
<hamo> adam8157: +u
<ifvwm> 就是其他版本的sysv启动配置文件?
<UbuntuTalk> [gason] lisp不讲面向对象吧，但是你应该可以模拟面向对象
<cfy> iMadper|working: 爽爆了
<cfy> iMadper|working: 独一无二呢
<cfy> ifvwm: ee
 * adam8157 lunch
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 有人熟悉JBPM吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 请教一个问题
<ifvwm> 如果没init文件，肯定会去找init.d。
<cfy> ifvwm: 我用上内存上M的单片机了
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] 为什么我看不到你们的昵称
<ifvwm> cfy: 你又骗了 iMadper|working?
<cfy> ifvwm: 没有
<cfy> ifvwm: 我不会忽悠呢
<ifvwm> 啥芯片？上M
<cfy> ifvwm: 我看看
<ifvwm> 三星的？
<UbuntuTalk> [钟海] 这gtalk，完全看不懂
<cfy> ifvwm: 700 MHz ARM1176JZF-S core (ARM11 family)[3]
<cfy> ifvwm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> ifvwm: B型号
<ifvwm> 你这arm嘛
<ifvwm> 哪里是单片
<cfy> ifvwm: arm也有不上M的嘛
<iMadper|working> 采访
<ifvwm> 不是一个范畴了嘛
<cfy> iMadper|working: 真的
<cfy> iMadper|working: cl的碉堡了
<iMadper|working> cfy: 那个叫什么? lisp的面向对象系统
<cfy> iMadper|working: CLOS
<iMadper|working> cfy: 恩, 好的.
<iMadper|working> cfy: haskell的面向对象好用不?
<cfy> iMadper|working: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp_Object_System
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Common Lisp Object System - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> iMadper|working: 我不会haskell...
<ifvwm> iMadper|working: 这么喜欢ooxx?
<piggybox> iMadper|working:  haskell没有面向对象这种概念
<ifvwm> 连语言，都要ooxx?
<iMadper|working> piggybox: .. 恩, 好吧.
<iMadper|working> cfy: .恩, 你之前不是要学吗?
<iMadper|working> ifv
<jyfl987> cfy: 你那是soc?
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 你不喜欢? 那是无能吧...
<cfy> ifvwm: 神。。。。我木有hdmi线T_T
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞不清楚术语
<ifvwm> iMadper|working: 你过头了哦
<cfy> iMadper|working: 一直没空学。。
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 错了... ToT
<cfy> iMadper|working: 2012-07-15-wheezy-raspbian.img: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0xc, starthead 130, startsector 8192, 114688 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x83, starthead 165, startsector 122880, 3665920 sectors, code offset 0xb8
<ifvwm> cfy: 。。和那hdmi啥关系
<jyfl987> cfy: 额  用broadcom的4xxx就好了 那就mips了
<cfy> iMadper|working: 这格式懂么？知道怎么修改么？
<oneIeaf> ifvwm: E
<oneIeaf> ifvwm: EE
<iMadper|working> cfy: 显然不懂...
<ifvwm> 这谁
<cfy> ifvwm: raspberry pi要hdmi阿。。。不然没法用
<jyfl987> cfy: 你说的内存是那个 256 ram么？ 这有啥稀奇的  我的 ac100 是 512 ram的
<jyfl987> cfy: 我还以为你片内的呢
<ifvwm> 额。这个哦。买就是
<jusss> ifvwm: 上次那句sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove的意思是不是把/etc/rcx.d/下的gdm链接删掉？
<remedios> raspberry pi要是千兆网卡就好了
<ifvwm> jusss: 执行的结果，就显示了啊。
<jyfl987> cfy: 他这个hdmi输出  那你还要搞个转换头吧
<piggybox> 现在显示器大多带hdmi输入
<cfy> jyfl987: 首先
<cfy> jyfl987: 我没hdmi线
<jusss> ifvwm: 忘结果是啥了。。。好像直说removing gdm symbo link,是不是指/etc/rcx.d/的gdm链接？
<cfy> jyfl987: 其次，我现在没显示器支持hdmi
<jyfl987> cfy: 买个转接头 hdmi2vga 我有买过
<cfy> jyfl987: hdmi2vdi貌似更加便宜
<ifvwm> jusss: 再执行一次就是。我记不确切了。
<iMadper|working> dvi
<cfy> ifvwm: ee老忘 lol
<jusss> ifvwm: 。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 但是vga通用点 不过可惜转出来就没声音了
<jyfl987> 不知道能不能走usb出声
<ifvwm> dvi都没声道，，，vga还想带？
<jusss> ifvwm: 关机的那个splash能去掉不
<ifvwm> jusss: 你去init/plymouth-splash.conf，大概这文件，把starton都去掉。
<ifvwm> 自己开窍，就不会问人了。
<cfy> ifvwm: jyfl987: gaoji
<cfy> ifvwm: jyfl987: 我的显示器可不带出声的。。
<jusss> ifvwm: 如果一开始直接在gdm.conf里面把stop on level[016]里面加个2,是不是也不会启动gdm?
<ifvwm> jusss: 还可以加一行 manul 到conf，应该也不启动
<ifvwm> 拼写错误。
<jyfl987> cfy: 走vga本来就不可能
<ifvwm> manual
<cfy> jyfl987: 我看能否直接修改
<cfy> jyfl987: 使其默认开启ssh
<jusss> ifvwm: 现在直接在tty1下startx,发现貌似没启动gdm直接启动gnome了，貌似现在每次关闭gnome,tty7那个X总出现乱码，好像是溢出，我也不知道，里面有stack[0]00: 5...
<ifvwm> cfy: 你不是要转行？还折腾啥
<cfy> ifvwm: 不转了
<ifvwm> jusss: .xinitrc里面看
<cfy> ifvwm: 我要去ee公司
<ifvwm> 。。
<ifvwm> 我转行了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助， 求助啊 大侠们 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382900 自己再安装gstreamer时后 再config 时通过 然而再make 的时候经常出现 stfilesink.c:289:16: error: #elif with no expression gstfilesink.c: In function 'gst_file_sink_do_seek': gstfilesink.c:307:16: error: #elif with no expression gstfilesink.c: In function …
<cfy> ifvwm: 转向啥？
<kevinyings> if
<ifvwm> 做广告。咋样
<cfy> ifvwm: 不错。
<ifvwm> 那你带业务来
<UbuntuTalk> [Little Elia] 都是在 irc 里面？
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 会做shell么
<ifvwm> 一边去
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 我请教问题呢
<cfy> ee不做shell
<jyfl987> 那谁会 有个问题我要搞明白
<cfy> ee做shell标准
<ifvwm> 做fish
<jusss> ifvwm: 据说arch开机后出现的是tty1,俺能不能也改下，让开机自动跳到tty1,因为现在没东东提示开机，每次都要去区分MBR那那个光标的粗细去判断是否已开机
<ifvwm> 跳，直接chvte啥的，就可以。
<ifvwm> chvt
<ifvwm> 写.xinitrc试试
<ifvwm> 我可没试过
<jyfl987> shell里给一个程序重定向 是怎么做到的？
<jyfl987> 我看ptmx的说明是 如果一个程序打开/dev/ptm 就会在/dev/pts/里创建一个对应的文件 这个是他的输入与输出
<ifvwm> 问作者
<jyfl987> 作者说看代码  我找了busybox的ash和hush看  那个代码写得 诶
<jusss> ifvwm: 我试试，
<evan886> ifvwm: 你是用fvwm的么
<cfy> evan886: ifvwm 以前用
<evan886> 哦哦
<jyfl987> 现在ee都不用电脑了
 * cfy jyfl987 又开始忽悠了
<jyfl987> 屌丝才用电脑
<jusss> ifvwm: 那话说ubuntu还能用inittab这个东东启动吗？虽然貌似兼容，但并不是与sys v一样
 * jyfl987 屌丝只好忽悠了 高帅富当然不屑忽悠
<kevinyings> jyfl987：你是屌丝
<kevinyings> ？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 是啊
<cfy> 试rp去
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12&id=7273392726&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y GEYES HDMI转色差线带AV音频1.5米 纯铜真磁环高清线 电脑接电视-tmall.com天猫
<oneIeaf> ifvwm: EE
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 给我看这个做啥
<oneIeaf> ifvwm: 小EE
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 你不是嫌弃hdmi转vga之后没音频吗?
<oneIeaf> huntxu: HX
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 我只是说那个方案有缺点 最好是电视机支持hdmi
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 带av输出好无聊
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 你是不是工作了？
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.1&id=17088768100&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y 包邮 长缨 HDMI转VGA+音频转换线 HDMI转VGA AppleTV3转VGA带音频-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 没工作呢 ,实习呢
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 额 你在淘宝实习？
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 我倒是想...
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 你帮我找下 便携的无线路由 支持刷openwrt 内存大  体积小
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 在哪里实习？
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 我前两天自己买都没找到和是的
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 合适的
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 如花
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 主席以前推荐过
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 如花？？
<roylez> iMadper|working: fast fwr171-3g
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: ruhua100.com?
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 之前主席几个月前推荐过我. 但是没人联系我
<roylez> iMadper|working: 我的那个已经被我搞死了，今天刚刚寄去升级成8M rom
<iMadper|working> roylez: 买了都...
<jyfl987> roylez: 内存多大的？
<roylez> jyfl987: 32M内存 4M rom
<iMadper|working> roylez: 4m的不够玩的...
<hamo> roylez: 你难道把 主席 两个字设置了提醒？
<jyfl987> roylez: 有加大的么
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 那是rom
<roylez> jyfl987: 淘宝上有升8M rom的服务，内存加到64M，46
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: rh...
<roylez> hamo: 必须的啊
<jyfl987> roylez: wan和lan呢？ 京东那图片和文字说明不一样 额
<roylez> hamo: 你应该把 蛤蟆 俩字加高亮
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 有usb, rom小点无所谓
<roylez> jyfl987: 54M的wan
<jyfl987> roylez: 说错  wan和usb
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: 有usb.. 高端...
<kevinyings> 时间戳转时间怎么转，来一次60进制的转换？谁有写好的程序？
<roylez> jyfl987: 天朝够用了就是
<jyfl987> roylez: 主要拿来玩 我家里已经有个64m的了 想再买个练习网管的那些东西  我又不能拿我在用的折腾
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  那是以前手工打造的刀，再说了，屠杀谁说不能换刀
<jyfl987> roylez: usb有口么 wan几个？
<kevinyings> microcai: 你被禁多久了
<roylez> jyfl987: 一个网口，一个mini usb用来充电，一个usb 2.0
<iMadper|working> roylez: 那天, 神告诉我, 廉价的路由买回去只能扔掉. 所以我就买了一个一百多的...
<roylez> iMadper|working: 不能跟神比壕
<jyfl987> iMadper|working: 你可以去买个上千的
<iMadper|working> roylez: 恩, 发现了...
<microcai> adam8157:  ban 了他们！
<jyfl987> roylez: 那你登录进去  看他芯片了么
<iMadper|working> jyfl987: .... 越南盾能接受
<microcai> iMadper|working:  在了啊
<roylez> jyfl987: atheos的芯片，型号忘了
<microcai> kevinyings: 吃午饭去了
<jyfl987> roylez: 登录进去 cat /proc/cpuinfo嘛
<jyfl987> roylez: atheos貌似也是mips的
<kevinyings> microcai: 喝鸭汤了
<roylez> jyfl987: 我那个已经被我玩死了，寄走升rom去了
<kevinyings> 先来一个鸭腿，啜口汁先
<jyfl987> roylez: 你如果升级 是很有意思 但是总体价格就不如直接去 openwrt中国买一个玩家改的了 我昨天去看了下 居然有128m ram的 额
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩, 在了呀. 一直在.
<kevinyings> 不咸不淡刚好
<roylez> jyfl987: 85 + 12(顺丰) + 46
<roylez> jyfl987: taobao买改好的，160
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 要是淡了 我去请咸师傅来帮你弄下
<jyfl987> roylez: 那不就是了 160够你直接买有这性能的了
<roylez> jyfl987: 其实我也不想改的，刷死了，貌似是tffs文件系统损坏，都不能刷固件了
<jyfl987> roylez: 不是有ttl么
<roylez> jyfl987: 本来我想直接usb挂 extroot 的
<kevinyings> 谁在杭州，我请他喝汤
<jyfl987> 我家里那个 同事也刷死了 居然可以走ttl恢复 额
<roylez> jyfl987: 不会用，不想操这心
<nagato> 你们说买什么呀?
<kevinyings> 车费自付
<jyfl987> roylez: 要是有双网口就好了
<jyfl987> CPU: Atheros 400MHz MIPS CPU    roylez http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/607544829-150M-mini-router-fwr171-3g-openwrt-wholesalers.html  adam8157
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 150M mini router fwr171 3g openwrt-in Routers from Computer & Networking on Aliexpress.com
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 佩刀不是随便换的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我从家里坑了内存来了，现在台式机FF  profile 进 tmpfs
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  屠杀支那人还用配刀？ 当然是随便拿个刀砍，坏了就换
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...可能吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1G的条子你要么，我多出来了
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有没有 8G 的条子
<MeaCulpa> microcai: ...
 * adam8157 有多余的z-series么? 快递一台过来
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  8G 内存现在也觉得不够用了，打算添到 16G
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 豪
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... 8G 内存就3百块钱
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  杂牌的不到 300, 200 就买到了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那是DDR3
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  豪个P
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我手头的机器都是DDR2, 贵的多
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ddr2 的 豪
<MeaCulpa> 以前那个RAM SSD盒子呢
<MeaCulpa> 怎么没人继续做下去
<MeaCulpa> 现在DDR3那么便宜
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 台式机么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 给我...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 台式机，但是槽只有两个，估计你没的用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在座位上么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我座位换了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 进来了给我打电话
<MeaCulpa> o
<hamo> roylez: .
 * microcai https://extensions.gnome.org/accounts/profile/mathematical.coffee 推荐这个插件
<roylez> hamo: 没空，一边去
 * microcai https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/354/maximus/
<microcai> 这个
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 给你发福利那
<roylez> hamo: 滚
<adam8157> hamo: 正在考虑入手第二块茶轴
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 这个月要搬家, 搬完家估计就买了
<bluezd> 哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搬到哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 准备还在那个小区找
<adam8157> jyfl987: 习惯上班走路了
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wicd怎么一直密码错误，密码是对的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382907 我已经卸载了network manager。还是不行。 之前使用了一下Jockey-driver-manager。更新驱动失败。 然后无线密码就一直错误。连接不上了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yyhzhq — 2012-08-02 12:32
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你倒是行  以后失业了还可以去做棒棒
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 你去和kaka合租吧, 他正招机油
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们对面的棚户区，考虑否
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 绝对不考虑啊... 上厕所都麻烦...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 上厕所，去融科啊
 * adam8157 powerline几个月没更新了, 作者不知道干啥去了, 我的issue都没人管
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 洗澡, 厕所, 空调, 网络, 通透... 这几个条件得满足啊
 * adam8157 github 有没有能直接提交patch而不是pull request的方式哦...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: GitHub是Anti-Social Coding
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  why?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 每个人对自己的项目都有绝对控制
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 见阿当问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我懒得在github上fork而已 想本地fork 然后提交patch
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 貌似不行
<UbuntuTalk> 秦晓宇 的昵称已更改为 jackqang。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 没有项目owner首肯，休想说三道四
<MeaCulpa> 所以Linux用户喜欢GitHub, 就像我国人民拥护XXX
<MeaCulpa> 他们习惯了神的领导
<huntxu> me /ignore UbuntuTalk all 一切清淨
<huntxu> 整天改名
<iMadper|working> 要个op, 然后直接kickban了吧
<iMadper|working> 反正也不会-b
<roylez> adam8157: 给我买茶轴么？
<roylez> adam8157: issue里面直接贴diff，有人这么干过
<adam8157> roylez: 我也这样干过...
<hamo> adam8157: kaka招基友？他老婆呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 不过那个patch比较ugly, dev没理我
<adam8157> hamo: 他那不是合租么, 马上到期, 他新房还没交付
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在CQ里都干过...
<bluezd> hamo: 你也要租房？
<hamo> adam8157: 额..这就是个坑啊...等他房交了...我还得找新基友...
<hamo> bluezd: 木有米买房啊
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  github也不是完全这样，如果是https://github.com/blog/674-introducing-organizations账号的话就可以加人，给各种读写权限
<kk> piggybox ⇪ ti: Introducing Organizations · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 麻烦，所以Github多的就是小项目，和dev 团队定型的迁移来的项目， 从GitHub成长起来的项目，并不多
<roylez> adam8157: 其实是你人比较ugly吧
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 所以我对它的广告语很不理解，做的最差的一方面，居然拿来吆喝
 * hamo 不能同意主席更多
<UbuntuTalk> [还魂草] 这个群里都是编程的大虾啊，让我等只会ubuntu桌面的情何以堪，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: GitHub 其实都是依托其他Social Media的，这样也好，更专注，但是拿Social来吆喝，就不厚道了
<roylez> adam8157: rhel 7 alpha是不是已经出了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: For POWER都在nim里好久了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不要我帮你装个玩玩...
<adam8157> roylez: 好象是有
<zhangjg> hello
<kk> zhangjg, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jusss> ifvwm: 俺可不可以直接在/etc/init.d/下面建一个a.sh,里面写chvt 1,然后再在/etc/rc2.d/下面建一个a.sh的软链接，这样开机后是不是就自动跳到了tty1?
<hamo> adam8157: 你又不忙啦？
<adam8157> hamo: 今天还好
<adam8157> hamo: nnnd, git send-email 不能编辑cc的?
<hamo> adam8157: 可以啊..-cc
<adam8157> hamo: 例如我sign off的, 它自动给我cc了.... 我咋改, 我不想关, 只想能改
<hamo> adam8157: 默认是cc所有sign off的...
<adam8157> hamo: 你都会cc给自己一份? 我想bcc自己, 不想cc自己
<cfy> ifvwm: ee
<hamo> adam8157: 是啊..会cc自己一份的...为啥要bcc自己？
<cfy> ifvwm: raspberry pi的跑马灯好简单哦
<adam8157> hamo: 为了扔到inbox里
<hamo> adam8157: --suppress-cc=<category>
<hamo> adam8157: 看man文档的这个参数
<cfy> ifvwm: 就用shell就能跑马灯咯
<adam8157> hamo: 这样的话, signoff多人的都就没了cc
<hamo> adam8157: 你看文档就明白了
<hamo> adam8157: 可以选择集合的..
<huntxu> adam8157: suppress-cc=self麽 = =
<adam8157> hamo: 默认不cc给self, 为啥我的cc了  huntxu
<hamo> adam8157: 谁说默认不cc了？默认cc应该是
<MeaCulpa> CC
<adam8157> hamo: Default is the value of sendemail.suppresscc configuration value; if that is unspecified, default to self if --suppress-from is specified, as well as body if --no-signed-off-cc is specified.
<MeaCulpa> CC 就CC 咯， 看着傻一点而已
<huntxu> adam8157: 默認cc自己的啊，suppress掉才沒有的
<adam8157> 哦... from...
<hamo> adam8157: 弱爆...
<adam8157> hamo: huntxu 你们觉得cc自己好么?
<huntxu> adam8157: 我把supress-cc=self放在全局config裏了
<hamo> huntxu: 为啥不cc自己？
<huntxu> hamo: 因為sent裏有一份 = =
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • XP下安装了原版的win7，之后又安装了ubuntu12.04的linux，但是现在grub引导不了WIN7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382913 XP下安装了原版的win7，之后又U盘安装了ubuntu12.04的linux，但是现在grub引导不了WIN7!!! Ubuntu12.04可以正常启动，开机启动项选win7之后，画面一闪直接返回到 …
<huntxu> hamo: 如果是發給列表的話，通常自己也訂閱了
<adam8157> hamo: 因为我即使想扔sent, 会prefer bcc
 * hamo 两个重口味男
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对了，USA 有图书馆的吧
<iMadper|working> microcai: http://software.schmorp.de/pkg/libeio.html   这个东西好用不?
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y libeio
<iMadper|working> 貌似也是用的pthread...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我觉得咱俩是不喜欢邮件头难看的正常人
<jusss> ifvwm: 都是upstart,为啥有的还是event.d有的是init...
<huntxu> adam8157: 明顯是 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 尤其是列表的話，cc給自己之後，列表的前綴沒有了 = =
 * hamo 激情重口味男们 -> adam8157 & huntxu
 * hamo 貌似应该是基情
<huntxu> hamo: 你今天沒被kick過？
<hamo> huntxu: 还木有..
<adam8157> huntxu: 前缀?
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 我明白了
<huntxu> adam8157: 唔，因為會認為是同一封郵件應該是
 * hamo 战略后退..
<microcai> iMadper|working:  那个是 线程模拟的呀
<jusss> ifvwm: 还有/etc/init/和/etc/rcx.d/会不会有冲突？
<adam8157> huntxu: mutt里就是%L和%F的区别, 显示list还是具体发信人
<microcai> iMadper|working:  用吧
<iMadper|working> microcai: 不用这个还能怎么办...
<microcai> iMadper|working:  那用吧
<roylez> hamo: 你还能倒着蹦?
<jusss> 网上介绍upstart的咋都是event.d那种，俺是/etc/init/这种upstart咋办。。。
<namoamitabuddha> upstart 和 sysvinit 究竟有多大区别？
<felixonmars> 都别争了! 来用systemd (
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你帮俺找找用/etc/init/这种upstart启动的文章吧，俺搜不出来
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 还能一边睡觉一边蹦那
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我不想关心这
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 觉得 ubuntu 实在太 2
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: sysvinit 不错的，干嘛换这
<kevinyings> linux有内存就用是那个家伙说的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: debian fedora也是upstart...
<MeaCulpa> kevinyings: 好像我常常说，哈哈
<kevinyings> 我们主管在那嚷嚷，有内存就拿来，有内存就拿来
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 谁说的？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 网上说的
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 我现在 debian
<namoamitabuddha> However, Upstart has been replaced by systemd in Fedora 15 release.[
<kevinyings> 尼玛，我深刻怀疑，他说的内存是什么东西？
<jusss> f
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 你用/usr/bin/gdomap文件吗
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 有
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: no
<jusss> 俺这开机竟然给个提示说starting gnustep distributed object mapper: start-stop-daemon:unbale to start /usr/bin/gdomap
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 但是俺的/etc/rc2.d/下有gdm的软链接
<jusss> gdomap
<jusss> 说错了
<jusss> ofan: 你知道这是咋回事吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] http://instagram.com/p/N0I9sQH4Yx/
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y Photo by aisayama • Instagram
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 借期多久？
<jusss> gdomap的软连接指向/usr/bin/gdomap,可是ls说没有gdomap，。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 这很正常。
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 所有的SO 都弄到 /USR/LIB吧。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 为什么？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: /etc/rc2.d/gdomap?
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: dpkg -S /etc/rc2.d/gdomap
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 我cat了下它显示指向/usr/bin/gdomap
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: dpkg -S /etc/rc2.d/gdomap
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: dpkg说没有找到/etc/rc2.d/gdomap
<cfy> ifvwm: iMadper|working: 跑马灯 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDM0NjY4OTE2.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y raspberry pi blink - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那我不知道这文件如何生成的
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 查下gdomap是个啥东东
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 要查询你自己查询
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不高兴上网的话，向 BrainStorm 机器人发送一个 %g gdomap 他会返回第一个 google 的结果。
<jusss> %g gdomap
<jusss> 没这个机器人呀这
<kevinyings> BrainStorm: %g 黄色xiaoshuo
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我这是一个月
<iMadper|working> cfy: GPIO?
<cfy> iMadper|working: 是哦
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: /query BrainStorm ......
<kevinyings> na
<iMadper|working> cfy: 我都搞过显示我名字(汉字的)
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha: 直接去了浏览器
<cfy> iMadper|working: 。。。。
<cfy> iMadper|working: 重点是树莓啦。。。
<cfy> iMadper|working: 我可是EE.......
<iMadper|working> cfy: ee不是就应该搞这个嘛?
<cfy> iMadper|working: 给你看看树莓嘛。。。
<iMadper|working> cfy: 树梅啥东西?
<iMadper|working> cfy: 听命字像是能吃的诶
<UbuntuTalk> shen ge 的昵称已更改为 null。
<cfy> iMadper|working: 你竟然不知道。。。
<kevinyings> iMadper|working: 想到一个笑话，哥哥对妹妹说，给你看看好东西，妹妹说，能吃吗？
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 啥客户端？
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha: clicksandwhistles
<iMadper|working> cfy: 真不知道...
<iMadper|working> kevinyings: ....
<cfy> iMadper|working: http://www.economicdaily.com.cn/a/201204/164.html
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 300元不到的个人电脑树莓派到货
<UbuntuTalk> [null] 刚装了wine，要怎么配置啊
<jusss> gdomap能无视权限读取查看文件，好牛叉
<UbuntuTalk> [戴彬] wine不用怎么特别的配置了
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 12.04 安装使用spoonwep-wpa的几个问题及解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382921 之前在ubuntu10.04上spoonwep-wpa用得很爽了，可是换了12.04连装都成问题，最近研究了下，问题一一解决如下： 0》安装不上，有个版本号错误，说不能以字母开头。 打开安装包 …
<iMadper|working> cfy: gaoji...
<cfy> iMadper|working: gaoji
<iMadper|working> cfy: 这东西, 貌似挺高级的
<iMadper|working> cfy: 封装出一个平板给我寄过来, 谢谢.
<cfy> iMadper|working: ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是fpga有意思啊  要不你那个送给我把
<kevinyings> cfy: 这东西太大了
<kevinyings> cfg: 有鼠标那么大了
<iMadper|working> cfy: 怎么看cpu当前的转速? 我是说风扇
<iMadper|working> cfy: cpuinfo里面没有呀
<bcao> 用眼睛看。。恩。。。
<iMadper|working> bcao: ...
<cfy> iMadper|working: cpu转速？
<cfy> iMadper|working: 囧。。。
<iMadper|working> cfy: 风扇
<iMadper|working> bcao: 现在的bug报的越来越神奇了...
<bcao> iMadper|working, 我记得有一个sensor 的工具可以看到cpu 温度和转速
<cfy> iMadper|working: 我记得有地方可以看。。
<iMadper|working> cfy: cpuinfo里面?
<bcao> kending bushi
<iMadper|working> bcao: 恩, 那我去找找看
<namoamitabuddha> sensors
<cfy> iMadper|working: 不知道。。。。。
<kevinyings> iMadper|working : 什么cputemp的命令在conky中出现过，但找不到
<UbuntuTalk> [null] ...
<UbuntuTalk> 卧槽
<UbuntuTalk> 　日前，国内知名安全软件360安全卫士发布一款名为KB360018的“高危漏洞补丁”，大量用户在安装后发现，KB360018并非微软发布，而是由360假冒炮制，该“补丁”实为360安全浏览器强制升级安装包。据传，针对360恶意发布假补丁的事件，作为受害者之一，微软官方或将介入调查。
<UbuntuTalk> 　　根据360安全卫士的提醒，用户电脑存在“高危漏洞”，需安装一款名为KB360018的“IE6内核升级补丁”，并特别提示“请勿中途停止修复”。用户按照提示进行升级后，将强制安装360旗下安全浏览器。
<namoamitabuddha> 昨天就知道了
<kevinyings> 从不装360路过
<kang_> 有人用多显示器工作吗？
<evan886> 还好 用gentoo的  路过
<evan886> 有呀 我老大 就是
<UbuntuTalk> [null] 帮别人装要装360
<UbuntuTalk> 自己从不装
<iMadper|working> kevinyings: 这个好找
<bcao> 侵权了？
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 不装就体会不到这种神奇的效果
<kang_> 请问LINUX下有没有WINDOWS下ULTRAMON这样的软件？快捷键移动窗口到另一个屏幕，锁定程序执行显示窗口的。
<kevinyings> iMadper|working: 怎么找？
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: awesome
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y about - awesome window manager
<kang_> 那个以前但显示器的时候用过。。 头大 -_-
<kang_> 单显示器的时候用过。
<kevinyings> iMadper|working: 原来就是sensor
<iMadper|working> kevinyings: yaourt 搜索
<kang_> namoamitabuddha,我在尝试下吧。。 现在用的GNOME 3
<kevinyings> iMadper|working : arch 删了，变gentoo了
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: gnome shell 应该也有类似功能的，听说 gnome shell 可定制性很强的
<kang_> namoamitabuddha, gnome shell网上是查到一个资料，锁定窗口执行位置的。 脚本都要自己写。 -_-
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: 对，要自己写。
<M3aCu1pa> 还是平铺安逸
<kang_> 360? 我卖电脑的，预装MSE，每次卖出去和别人说，别装360..已经有杀毒软件了。 结果电脑出问题的时候360，金山，瑞星，MSE全在。。
<kevinyings> kang_: 我记得twm里的执行xterm时就可以指定
<kevinyings> kang_：不知xterm大小
<kang_> 我去熟悉下AWESOME，以前19的显示器，AWESOME感觉不是太需要，现在2个DELL 23的，鼠标移来移去太繁琐了！
<hamo> adam8157: roylez iMadper|working http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av206203/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 全明星 樱桃小丸子 第二版 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<kang_> 谢谢你们的建议，感觉还是AWESOME适合点。 去学学吧， :)
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: 你是不是要这个效果
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: http://superuser.com/questions/214260/awesome-wm-restrict-client-size
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Awesome-WM restrict client size - Super User
<jyfl987> kang_: 也可以考虑下 i3wm
<kang_> namoamitabuddha,是的，THANKS。
<kang_> jyfl987,i3wm,我看看.
<namoamitabuddha> kang_: 还有这个 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5120399/setting-windows-layout-for-a-specific-application-in-awesome-wm
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y lua - Setting windows layout for a specific application in awesome-wm - Stack Overflow
<kang_> i3wm,我是在看高科技电影里特工用的电脑么... ^_^
<kang_> 谢谢大家，啃资料中。。
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha: 这要先计算的
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 他的要求是要固定一个位置，其实假如固定了一个 tag 就行了
<kang_> 另外请问，2个U2311HM显示器，现在是一个竖着，一个横着用的。  两个都横着用有效率还是一个竖着一个横着有效率点？ 不是美工。 写代码用。
<evan886> 大家用什么 os办公
<Like> Hi im ningola madding
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] archlinux
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo
<namoamitabuddha> GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: gaoji
<nicol> RHEL
<evan886> MeaCulpa:   这边也老是见到你哦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu的root账户下如何查看其它账户的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382927 不知道为什么root账户中无法访问其它电脑共享的文件，另外一个账户可以就拷贝到了download目录下，但是我在root里面没找到，可能是我找的地方不对吧，这个要怎么找？还是根本无法 …
<jusss> ifvwm: 在/etc/rc2.d/下创建软连接，名字怎么写呀，我想让它最后执行，能用S999xxx吗？
<zhpeng> kk, how old are you
<jusss> 最大支持999吗？
<zhpeng> jusss, 01-99
<jusss> zhpeng: 哦，已经有S99了我再用S99会有事吗？
<zhpeng> jusss, 不会
<zhpeng> jusss, 他还按照99后面的字母排序
<kevinyings> jusss: 每次确定了再做，不是一点也没发现的快乐
<jusss> zhpeng: 哦
<jusss> kevinyings: 我怕死机，然后再也开不了机
<kevinyings> jusss: 要伤的起
<zhpeng> kevinyings, 这孩子没救了。。。
<jusss> 我在/etc/init.d/下建个脚本，然后在/etc/rc2.d/下建个软连接看开机能自动执行不
<kevinyings> jusss: 试试呀，应该可以的
<jusss> kevinyings: 可俺是upstart
<kevinyings> jusss：没用过
<jusss> kevinyings: permission denied
<jusss> kevinyings: 这咋办
<jyfl987> git怎么看远程绑定到哪个地址来着？  adam8157
<kevinyings> jusss : 我说不知道，你会怎样？
<jusss> kevinyings: 修改权限
<kevinyings> jusss：大不了重装
<adam8157> jyfl987: git remote -v
<jyfl987> adam8157: 为何这个命令在用 git --help的时候没有显示出来呢
<hamo> adam8157: 视频如何？
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea...
<adam8157> hamo: 啥视频
<hamo> adam8157: http://www.bilibili.tv/video/av206203/
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 全明星 樱桃小丸子 第二版 - 嗶哩嗶哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<iMadper|working> hamo: 工作呢, 刚看到你给我发视频了... 现在看
<hamo> iMadper|working: ...
<iMadper|working> hamo: 渣....
<hamo> iMadper|working: 渣渣...
<iMadper|working> hamo: gaoji渣
<hamo> iMadper|working: B站这些人真是太没有节操了...
<iMadper|working> hamo: 第一次上这个网站...
<iMadper|working> hamo: 感觉就是字太多了, 影响观看
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是睡觉去了么
<hamo> adam8157: 醒了...哪能睡那么多...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<Little_Elia> B 站无处不在....
<jusss> iMadper|working: /etc/init.d/下的文件权限是啥？
<UbuntuTalk> [null] drwxr-xr-x
<UbuntuTalk> [null] 里面文件是-rwxr-xr-x
<jusss> 用chmod给一个自己写的文件加那种权限，
<jyfl987> 算个 fib , forth跟clojure的速度真是一个天一个地 诶
<kevinyings> jusss : 777
<jusss> chmod 777 s.sh行吗
<UbuntuTalk> [null] 你们那边能上sf.net不
<jusss> kevinyings: 嗯，我加权限再试试，
<kevinyings> jyfl987:clojure  快多少？
<piggybox> jyfl987:
<piggybox> oops
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你怎么算的
<ifceux> 第一次上这个网站...
<jusss> kevinyings: 貌似行了，现在开机自动跳到tty1了
<amosk> hi
<kk> amosk, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<amosk> kk 我还以为我网络挂了
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 谁快啊？
<kk> amosk, 你在哪里网络挂了吗？  ㍧ 
<amosk> kk 公司，好像是域名解析有问题
 * hamo -________________-"""
<amosk> hamo, hi
<amosk> hamo, 现在就只能了IRC了
<kevinyings> jyfl987：看了forth 的简绍，似乎是它快。。。。我要征服它
<hamo> amosk: DNS坏了？
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: 比 C 快么？
<hamo> adam8157: 乃们DNS坏了？
<amosk> hamo, 好像是
<amosk> hamo, how are you doing ?
<hamo> amosk: a little confused...
<hamo> amosk: by my company
<amosk> hamo, 咋地啦？
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:看了简介，似乎跟汇编有很大重叠的地方
<hamo> amosk: PM
<jusss> kevinyings: 我也想学forth,不给国内没好资料，
<piggybox> 看着是挺像汇编
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 1 个月的话 Concrete Mathematics 恐怕只能做简单习题才能刷完
<namoamitabuddha> piggybox: 写汇编未必比 C 快
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha:但是线性的东西总是最简单
<ifvwm> adam8157:  女子200蝶，你居然在第一道。
<namoamitabuddha> kevinyings: structured programming
<gebjgd> ofan: 熟人没时间 要到下周才能去买车
<gebjgd> ofan: 我擦 等不及了
<ifceux> 多少欧
<gebjgd> ifceux: 5000欧
<UbuntuTalk> yujun luo 的昵称已更改为 周瑜爱看小乔流水。
<ifceux> 。。这昵称
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> ifvwm: 啥?
<UbuntuTalk> [周瑜爱看小乔流水] 我想请教下分区
<UbuntuTalk> [周瑜爱看小乔流水] win7下直接装到C和win一起没问题么
<gebjgd> 你先流水，我们再回答问题
<ifceux> :-D
<gebjgd> 另外你能说中文么
<hbccbh> 他的 nickname 是不是少了个 口 字= =
<UbuntuTalk> [周瑜爱看小乔流水] 不弄用中文名么
<UbuntuTalk> [周瑜爱看小乔流水] 不能用中文名么
<ifceux> gebjgd: 不换掉xfce了？
<gebjgd> ifceux: 换什么
<gebjgd> ifceux: arch 什么都装了 想用什么用什么
<gebjgd> ifceux: 没有换这个概念
<hbccbh> = =
<ifceux> 转用为主桌面，
<ifceux> 比如ob
<gebjgd> ifceux: ob用了3年
<hbccbh> 握爪
<hamo> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> hamo: 我们这边断网了
<amosk> adam8157, jo
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<ifceux> 求推荐看图软件
<hbccbh> feh = =
<ifceux> hbccbh: 带点编辑工具的
<hbccbh> ifceux: 木有哦，要编辑就用在线版的了
<cfy> iMadper|working: 刚刚在用树莓放最炫民族风
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] http://news.cnnb.com.cn/system/2012/08/02/007405385.shtml 笑死
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 中红会副会长回应“捐你妹”：不懂啥意思-红十字会,捐你妹-中国宁波网-新闻中心
<ifceux> hbccbh: 在线我知道有*pix*.
<hbccbh> ifceux: 差不多，能用就好
<kevinyings> 两个恐龙握手，结果搞基了
<ifceux> hbccbh: 离线的话，似乎没办法。
<jyfl987> ifceux: 玩6502?
<gebjgd> ifceux: gimp
<hbccbh> ifceux: 好像是 flash 的吧？下载下来看看？不过没什么意思…… gimp 好了
<gebjgd> ifceux: digikam
<ifceux> jyfl987: 没玩。
<gebjgd> ifceux: gimp不能编辑raw
<gebjgd> ifceux: 有了单反 必然要上digikam
<Administ1ator> hi all
<hbccbh> hi hi
<kk> Administ1ator, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<Administ1ator> how can i set message sound thanks
<kevinyings> kk：慢
<ifceux> gebjgd: 生产环境下，显得很慢！编辑功能：旋转，裁剪，调整大小，亮度对比度。
<gebjgd> ifceux: mypaint
<gebjgd> ifceux: 多了
<ifceux> 这是linux缺失的。我没看到轻量的
<gebjgd> ifceux: 和linux平台有什么关系
<greencat> how can i bind gt to irssi thanks that is my question
<gebjgd> ifceux: 多的是 你不知道而已
<hbccbh> irssi 不是 irc 的么？
<ifceux> gebjgd: 所以求推荐咯
<hbccbh> xmpp plugin?
<gebjgd> @雾满拦江：去年，中央财政拨款160亿，改善农村孩子营养。今年央视对陕西蛋奶工程进行了调查。一个孩子在调查问卷上写道：希望学校每天能定时发给每一个学生蛋奶，不发过期牛奶，臭鸡蛋。这个孩子还写道：我建议学校要诚实，不要为挣钱骗人，看着是免费，每个学期还是要收几百块钱的……给孩子臭蛋坏奶，还收钱。
<ifceux> jyfl987: 我只是玩玩火箭车什么的。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何让firefox以150%的页面大小启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382932 每次都要手动按CTRL+滚轮来调，能不能永久生效?首选项你没有这个 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-02 16:25
<gebjgd> 热血小料 ： 【记者党二遇到麻烦了】中国甘肃一名记者因为姓氏为“党”，而无法在新浪微博使用与“党”相关的暱称，甚至无法改回实名，因而质疑目前 “党”字在新浪是否是敏感词。网友质疑新浪侵犯了民法的姓名权，“党”字的敏感引起网友热议。
<ifvwm> 大连福利院孩子：不再统一姓“国”姓“党”
<jyfl987> 姓党也有可能是党项族后裔
<kevinyings> jyfl987：那个快
<kevinyings> ？
<hbccbh> 话说大学生球推荐一款笔记本？4000以下的～
<ifvwm> kevinyings: 你真较真
<gebjgd> 大学生球？
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 快多少，fib是斐波那契？
<hbccbh> 大学生求= =
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你个宅男。啥都不看的。
<kevinyings> ifvwm: 只是好奇
<ifceux> hbccbh: 3999如何
<gebjgd> 我怀疑我是否在中文频道
<palomino|working> 这个? http://www.360buy.com/product/548747.html , hbccbh
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y 【宏
<hbccbh> ifceux: 3999 是哪个？
<hbccbh> 别告诉我是神舟那个= =
<greencat> hi admin how to use bitbee to connect gt thanks
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: Nein.
<palomino|working> 前几天我刚买了个这个本 http://www.360buy.com/product/607703.html , hbccbh
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y 【宏
<ifceux> hbccbh: it was a joke.
<ifceux> hbccbh: 神舟，我记得del在用。
<greencat> who can help me la
<hbccbh> ifceux: :/ 前天去看真看见神舟一台 3999, 上 i7 = =
<hbccbh> palomino: 觉得怎样？
<hbccbh> 内存有点小哦@@
<ifvwm> palomino|working: 吓一跳。以为你买acer的那最薄的本本呢
<palomino|working> .... , ifvwm
<iMadper|working> .
<palomino|working> 买过一个三星的超极本 , if_else
<greencat> alienware is good
<ifvwm> 那接口隐藏的，全1mm的本本啊
<ifceux> greencat: ni you shen me wen ti
<ifvwm> cm
<ifvwm> ?
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 收的到吗??
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 能上网了?
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 为什么我别的都干不了, 但是irc能收到东西
<greencat> how to set message sound thanks
<ifvwm> 啥收
<adam8157> ifvwm: same here
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 我说话... 能收到了?
<ifceux> greencat: 什么客户端
<ifvwm> 看到。没收到。nnnnd
<greencat> and how to use bitbee to connect to gt
<hbccbh> greencat: alienware is very very expensive :(
<greencat> irssi
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: ...
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: Switch to the channel #ubuntu and ask about bitlee in English, thanks. Here's Chinese channel, not appropriate for you, even English is euphonious to you.
<ifceux> greencat: 不懂。问神吧
<greencat> x17 is 20000
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 怎么回事? 我记得连irc的也是用的网址, 走dns解析的呀.
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 已经连上的链接不会断
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hbccbh> greencat: my budget is 4000
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kevinyings> iMadper|working : 坑定的呀，是墙吗？
<palomino|working> 我给你的链接符合你的预算阿 , hbccbh
<greencat> hasee is fit for u la
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 刚才我没断吗? 我以为我早就断了....
<hbccbh> palomino|working: 就问你感觉如何@@
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 公司的irc断了...
<roylez> palomino|working: 剁了你的马蹄子
<iMadper|working> kevinyings: 好多墙..
<palomino|working> 额。。 , hbccbh
<palomino|working> 没嘛感觉。。 , hbccbh
<adam8157> iMadper|working:  en..
<palomino|working> 就觉得挺便宜的。。 , hbccbh
<hbccbh> 之前看过了……不过在实体店没看见
<hbccbh> 就是觉得内存有点小@@难道还要自己配么
<palomino|working> 是，我自己又加了条4g的 , hbccbh
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 刚才在抽屉里找到一把键盘, 猛一看以为是8115 十分激动
<kevinyings> rh的在上午10点，下午4点比较活跃
<greencat> noone can resolve my np for inputing chinese
<palomino|working> 4g才100多块钱嘛，不会超预算的
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 结果一用发现是l100...
<kevinyings> 其它一律潜水
<ifceux> greencat: sougou input online
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 你回家算了
<hbccbh> palomino|working: 我留意下～
<palomino|working> 恩
<hbccbh> 话说开学再买不会涨价吧！
<palomino|working> 这年头只会降价吧
<ifceux> hbccbh: 下手吧。那个i7的
<kevinyings> ifceux: 有钱
<hbccbh> ifceux: 哪个 i7 的？
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 我也是这么想的
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 收拾下东西, 找你面基一下
<ifvwm> 。
<hamo> ...
<greencat> ur guy cheat me last time i dl it  and it is useless
<ifceux> hbccbh:  hbccbh: ifceux: :/ 前天去看真看见神舟一台 3999, 上 i7 = =
<roylez> hamo ifvwm adam8157 palomino|working http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-kingston-kingston-96gb-ssd-solid-state-hard-drive-299-yuan.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 白菜党：Kingston 金士顿 96GB SSD 固态硬盘　299元包邮» 什么值得买
<roylez> jyfl987: http://www.smzdm.com/cabbage-party-kingston-kingston-96gb-ssd-solid-state-hard-drive-299-yuan.html
<palomino|working> 96g.......
<palomino|working> 这容量好怪
<palomino|working> 是128g坏了32之后的结果么
<hamo> palomino|working: 残次品拼起来的
<hbccbh> ifceux: 哦……可能除了 cpu 比较好之外……其它的渣渣的
<ifvwm> roylez: 没256G的，别提
<roylez> palomino|working: 果然是嚎马，这样都能找到喷点
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez
<roylez> ifvwm: ...
<roylez> ifvwm: 以后省钱的链接不用发给豪神
<ifceux> 我以为是4*24
<ifvwm> 我想买一个盒子，接电视用
<hamo> ifvwm: apple mini
<ifvwm> 能自己安装系统再说
<nagato> ifvwm: 我也想把电脑视频输出到电视上, 有什么方案么? 越简单越好
<palomino|working> 插根hdmi线不就行了。。
<ifvwm> hdmi就可以嘛。 nagato
<ifvwm> 我是想要很小的盒子
<palomino|working> android的? , ifvwm
<ifvwm> 。。可随便安装系统的
<palomino|working> ....
<nagato> ifvwm: hdmi是视频输出接口么? 那线是不是只要那种一头是电脑上hdmi,另一头是旧电视机的三色的接口?这样就行了?
<ifvwm> lol
<palomino|working> 不是..两头都hdmi.. , nagato
<ifvwm> nagato: 不是。。。
<palomino|working> 旧电视我就不知道咋接了...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://www.lobsangmonlam.org/
<kk> roylez,啥网址y མདུན་ངོས།
<greencat> where is sogou input online  can not find installer
<hbccbh> greencat: 直接在线输入的= = 云输入……
<greencat> where is offical website thaks
<nagato> palomino|working: 两头都是HDMI的接哪种的? 高清电视机?
<palomino|working> 是呀
<nagato> palomino|working: if
<nagato> palomino|working: 在linux上, 不是整个桌面输出, 而是视频输出, 要怎么做?
<palomino|working> 把视频放到全屏...
<ifceux> greencat: http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/
<kk> ifceux,啥网址y 首页 - 搜狗云输入法
<greencat> hi hbccbh how to paste it to irssi thanks
<nagato> palomino|working: 额, 这个倒是, 我用的是awesome, 可不可以电脑上归电脑上的输出, 电视机上另外的画面?
<palomino|working> 按双显的方式处理?
<palomino|working> 应该可以吧
<palomino|working> 但我没试过。
<hbccbh> greencat: 布吉岛哦，我不用 irssi 的
<greencat> i am use irssi
<greencat> using
<nagato> palomino|working: awesome有多屏幕输出, 看来理论是可行的, 下次去买线去回来试试
<hbccbh> idk
<palomino|working> 加油 , nagato
<nagato> palomino|working: 嗯, 又要开始折腾了,,,, 好久没折腾了
<palomino|working> :D
<nagato> palomino|working: 哦, 对了, 你知道那种旧电视机的三个颜色的插头叫什么么?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu中国际音标怎么打出来呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382934 如何用输入法打出来音标了 有人知道么 统计信息: 发表于 由 audered — 2012-08-02 16:53
<jyfl987> roylez: 额  96G应该是回收回来的货把
<jyfl987> roylez: 类似 7-core cell
<ifceux> hbccbh: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-cn 自己上
<kk> ifceux ⇪ t: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<palomino|working> 分量? , nagato
<palomino|working> 还是av端子 , nagato
<hbccbh> ifceux: cc 给 greencat
<nagato> palomino|working: 分量?? 好像不是, 好像是TV-out
<palomino|working> 那就是av吧 , nagato
<ifceux> hbccbh: 啥子
<nagato> palomino|working: 原来如此, AV了
<jyfl987> ee要买机顶盒？
 * hamo AV....
<hbccbh> ifceux: 我在用 pidgin 好好的@@
<jyfl987> http://www.smzdm.com/industry-information-jingdong-mall-jbox-cloud-disk-test.html  roylez JB ox
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 业界资讯：京东商城 JBOX云盘　上线测试» 什么值得买
<roylez> jyfl987: 渣，京东我现在去的越来越少了
<jyfl987> roylez: 我说这名字搞
<kevinyings> 从不去京东
<jyfl987> roylez: 为何不去了？
<ifceux> hbccbh: 我知道。先让他说中文。
<hbccbh> ifceux: 所以让 greencat 去了@@
<greencat> if pidgin can support qq that is great la
<roylez> jyfl987: 贵了
<hbccbh> greencat: if you can not use qq that is great la
<kevinyings> mawk is 2X faster than gawk
<roylez> jyfl987: 跟amazon比没有优势，而且amazon的包装好，又有firefox插件可以查price history
<kevinyings> ro
<greencat> u means qq is not safe ?
<kevinyings> roylez: 同意
<jyfl987> roylez: amazon便宜么？ 我没注意
<ifceux> greencat: 讲中文
<hamo> roylez: 京东北京快递巨给力..
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 不便宜
<jyfl987> hamo: 个p
<greencat> i type pin yin can i
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 那主席说的优势难道是包装？ 我对包装无兴趣
<greencat> i tell u i am using windxp with irssi so can not type our great chinese
<ifceux> :-D u means……
<jyfl987> greencat: yong pinyin haole
<hbccbh> wow, greencat you should use freenode.net
<jyfl987> lol
<greencat> wo bu xi huan wng ye ban de wo xi huan irssi
<ifceux> greencat: irssi迷？
<greencat> jiu shi ta gei wo yi zhe hei ke de guan jue
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 看你挑的什么东西？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 一般来说是零食+数码产品 衣服我不可能上去买
<jyfl987> 除非是 Tee
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 亚马逊第二天就上门
<greencat> wo da pin yin mei ren li wo a
<greencat> ni men yong de sm dai li ruan jian fang qiang a
<kevinyings> greencat: 好哥们，不要连拼音也简化啊
<greencat> wo jie de zhe ge irc hao jiu shi hen xiao zhong ni jue de ne
<hbccbh> greencat: we fan qiang in fresh XDD
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 这个好像在帝都 好几家都这样啊
<greencat> wo yong freegate dan shi xiao guo bu hao xdd shi mei fei de ma
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 非帝都人员
<jyfl987> greencat: ni de pinyin dou hao lan a, ni shi bu shi nanfang de?
<jyfl987> jie de ?
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 魔都？
<greencat> qing wen sheng mei jiao virbox wo ting shuo yong zhe ge fang wen wang yue hen an quan xiexie
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 难道是铁岭这种大城市
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 差不多
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 还小点
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 到底哪里嘛 我想知道我家那山上是不是也可以
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 比铁岭小那就是帝都了
<greencat> you mei ren li wo lou
<kevinyings> jyfl987：县城
<greencat> wo shi sichuan de
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 山水神仙居
<greencat> wo de pin yin mei xue hao
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 这么巧 我们家里也是县城的 难道你是通州的
<greencat> wo shi sichuan de zhe li shui shi wo de lao xiang a
<kevinyings> jyfl987 : 天下九州，慰闻通州
<greencat> wo shi cheng du de
<greencat> wo shi cheng du fu de haha
<greencat> ting shuo bei jing xian zai hen luan shi ma xiexie ?
<hbccbh> 咋一堆掉线了？
<kevinyings> 这是rh的
<kevinyings> 集体爆乳啊
<hbccbh> kevingyings: 在 rh 上班的？
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 通通更健康
<greencat> ru he ying chang ip a
<jyfl987> greencat: 你小子打拼音都打错 额
<ofan> http://www.hexieshe.com/637552/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 菊门不设防 美尻尽绽放-日本哲♂学内裤上市 | 和邪社
<greencat> mei you a
<kevinyings> rh连个网络都这么懒啊
<palomino|working> ........
<jyfl987> 隐藏 明明是  yin cang嘛
<greencat> shuo yi wo bu shi he zuo da lu ren haha
<greencat> wo xiang yi ming qu taiwan haha
<ofan> jyfl987: 你的那项目还搞不搞了 天天吹水
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说那个么 我哪里有吹水 在看clojure呢
<greencat> ni men shuo de sheng mei wang zhan a ke yi kan mei nv ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 你们假期多长？
<qiqi> 网出问题了
<qiqi> 新人。。。
<ofan> gebjgd: 将近4个月
<greencat> porn website ?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我记得我好像把文档发出来了把
<kevinyings> 欧，随机踢人啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 哪有
<greencat> wo hai you ge wen ti a
<greencat> shui neng bang wo a dou shi zhong guo ren a
<jyfl987> ofan: 我去找找看
<qiqi> ？
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 只是开了个文档  原来没写完
<jyfl987> ofan: 那我晚上补全他 反正最近也没事
<greencat> ru he she zhi xiao xi sheng ying a zai irssi xiexie la
<ofan> tmd我事很多 但什么都不想做
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就别做了 去街上要饭为生
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以考虑去街头要饭  然后弄个上网本搞开源项目  lol
<ofan> jyfl987: 。。。
<greencat> mei ren li wo hao shang xing a
<jyfl987> ofan: 在广场上 一边晒太阳 一边coding 多惬意啊
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 很舒服啊，还差水
<kevinyings> jyfl987: 还有鸭汤
<ofan> jyfl987: 要是能直接通过脑电波输入就好了
<ofan> jyfl987: 键盘打字根本跟不上思维速度
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 啥？ 你用丫汤洗澡？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我就是这么说的呢
<kevinyings> ofan : 美国人在做
<jyfl987> ofan: 大脑想得太快  键盘太慢
<ofan> 是手太慢
<jyfl987> ofan: 并且大脑没法等 一等就没了
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以许多人设计的时候并不动笔 先想一阵 然后再动
<kevinyings> jyfl987 : 大脑缺能量
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过现在已经有可以发推的了 但是看那个效率还不够
<ifceux> greencat:  you have two choice:keep on using irssi in windows xppppppppppppppp or use other client and type chinese.
<ifceux> lol
<ifceux> 撤退了。哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 我希望有那种脑机接口 可以用更高的频率跟大脑互动 这样相当于你的现实时间拉长了
<ofan> jyfl987: 要是发明成功了，一天写一个linux不成问题
<kevinyings> jyfl987:  你需要一个驱动
<ifceux> ofan: 不会想the matrix吧。
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有就是 大脑需协处理器  比如大脑的强项是创造性思维 但是要记东西 就不行了 要是有个协处理器  你一想linux 他立刻把相关的记录给你列出来 这样也可以加快效率
<ofan> jyfl987: 以后大脑可以插内存
<ifceux> 怎么调用
<jyfl987> kevinyings: 恩 这是个难点 还有个问题是 就是我 也怕写脑技术 我怕坏人掌握了以后给人洗脑
<ofan> 再插个cpu
<hbccbh> jyfl987: 脑补一个 google 吧
<kevinyings> jyfl987  :大脑不是寄存器似的电脑
<hbccbh> 直连 google = =
<hbccbh> ifceux: 回来了，哈哈
<ifceux> 植入一个芯片吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 要各种协助的  比如你要想个公式 这是模糊搜索  这个你大脑想半天 结果用计算机就快了
<ifceux> hbccbh: lol
<nagato> 竟然在谈脑接口... 都是牛人啊....
<ifceux> 芯片的电力由人来提供
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有就是计算  如果你要在决策用什么记账方式 那你肯定会在大脑里预估 用传统的方式就太慢太慢了
<ofan> 再插个wifi卡
<jyfl987> ifceux: 这个已经有了 用葡萄糖还是脂肪供电来着
<amosk> if
<hbccbh> 把三体那啥生物计算机拿过来好了
<amosk> ifceux, 脑电波
<ifceux> jyfl987: 的确是可以。现在的问题是，人脑通过什么接口跟芯片通讯
<ofan> 这就是以后单片机的发展方向
<jyfl987> ofan: 所以这个东西要小心 万一一个不小心 大家就全完蛋了
<nagato> 最终要的是实现和安全问题
<ofan> jyfl987: 对 有可能会短路
<jyfl987> ifceux: 通过modem呗
<ofan> 那丫就嗝屁了
<nagato> 用光通讯
<kevinyings> nagato: 当没有安全的时候，我们就安全了
<nagato> 以眼睛为接口
<jyfl987> ofan: 低电流的呗  就用生物本身那种电流级别的
<ifceux> 是不是不同的人及电波的加密方式是不同的
<ofan> 以后都不用说话了，直接近场通信
<ofan> 碰下脑袋就能交流了
<kevinyings> jyfl987 : 近场弱爆了，量子才正常
<jyfl987> 其实我很好奇那些盲人装上电子眼的 他们眼中的世界是怎样的
<ifceux> 不同的人脑电波的的数据结构是不同的
<hbccbh> ofan: 现在和你交流都不要碰脑袋吧= =
<nagato> 做爱都免了, 直接刺激大脑皮层就是高潮了....
<jyfl987> ifceux: 所以你的设备是要培训的
<ofan> hbccbh: 现在还不行
<jyfl987> nagato: 也不用吸毒了 大脑自己就可以分泌多巴安
<nagato> 美女也不用了, 直接刺激大脑就行了....
<ofan> jyfl987: 我想的是以后闭上眼睛就能进入操作系统界面
<ifceux> 那有点像以前的电脑。得搞一个兼容机才行。无须单独编程
<nagato> 世上再无美丑之分了
<jyfl987> 我小时候就想过 要是在AV男优的脖子那差个东西 可以记录电流 然后在观看电影的人那播放 岂非亲身体会？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 从远程服务器下载一个文件用什么命令？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382938 SCP好像只能把本地的复制到远程上，，， 如果登录到服务器在SCP到本地，，，但是因为本地有路由，，，又不能得知确切IP。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-02 17:29
<ofan> jyfl987: 然后随意操作，包括3D图像，立体声环绕
<hbccbh> jyfl987 多小的时候？哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 现实增强  睁开眼睛都可以 不是更好
<nagato> jyfl987: 这个在H动漫里有讲到
<kevinyings> sb
<jyfl987> hbccbh: 不记得年龄了 大概初中吧  得初中才学生物 晓得生物也有电流
<ofan> jyfl987: 干扰太多
<hbccbh> jyfl987: 初中就看AV
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，你这想法太牛了
<greencat> ni men hao se a
<ifceux> ofan: 肯定要屏蔽材料
<jyfl987> ofan: 但是现实增强肯定是有的 或者将来大家都不要用天生的眼睛了 一出生就换个全光谱的电子眼 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 能看磁力线 红外什么的
<kevinyings> 电子狗眼
<ofan> jyfl987: 一出生先把脑袋砍了
<jyfl987> hbccbh: 这很正常 其实是小学就看了
<ofan> jyfl987: 直接换个新脑袋
<nagato> 把CTR移植过来, 记录下别人大脑的snapshot,然后映射到自己的大脑上, 那样别人的任何情绪,感觉,都能拿过来了, 这样才是真正的理解和感同身受
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 出生就在流水线上  独裁者的工厂给你写固件
<hbccbh> ofan: 那直接把人都放在电脑里好了吧= =
<ifceux> 我觉得还差一个时光机
<jyfl987> nagato: 关键是如何写进去
<hbccbh> 住在matrix里……
<jyfl987> 住在matrix里挺好的
<jyfl987> neo那帮人才挫
<ofan> 那不一样
<namoamitabuddha> neo 是 new?
<kevinyings> 关键是寿命
<jyfl987> neo
<ifceux> jyfl987: 我对neo是不是人表示怀疑
<ofan> matrix运行需要自然界的支持
<nagato> matrix就像中国, 表面的安逸,并非真实的自由
<namoamitabuddha> neolithic?
<jyfl987> 不在于寿命 而是频率
<ofan> 要消耗资源
<nagato> ofan: matrix已经不需要自然了,可以电脑自然控制人类
<ofan> 所以不会一直持续
<jyfl987> 如果你寿命有100年 但是你对外界的信息采样只有1HZ 那你还不如人家寿命50年 采样10HZ的人
<ifceux> ofan: 那是当然，有开始，就有结束
<ofan> nagato: 需要
<kevinyings> 宕机时要备份的
<greencat> google kai fa l  yi ge shi pin yan jing ke yi shang wang de hao gao ke ji wo
<nagato> 如果能从原子形态构建一个人的身体... 这多无敌啊...
<jyfl987> 所以我对大脑超频有兴趣 那样等于变相延长寿命
<ofan> jyfl987: 有限制
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 那还不如直接做梦
<greencat> na mei zhe ge ren ke yi chuang guo ren he wuti ;a
<hbccbh> jyfl987 烧了怎么办……
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然有物理限制
<nagato> jyfl987: 做梦就是延长时间, 大脑在超频工作
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 梦境不是长于普通的睡觉时间吗
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的神经细胞的数据传输是有极限的
<ofan> jyfl987: 单位时间内消耗的资源就越多
<nagato> jyfl987: 比你正常时速度快
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个没关系
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 电脑永远代替不了大脑
<jyfl987> ofan: 现代人都是能量输入远比输出多
<ofan> jyfl987: 需要更多能量
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不要担心能量问题
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 你是猜测而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 要不然哪里来这么多胖子
<ofan> jyfl987: 那些能量不够
<nagato> jyfl987: 能量, 核能可以让几代人使用大脑了...
<ifceux> jyfl987: 同意。有质量就有能量。能量不灭
<jyfl987> 上次看到个研究说大脑思考的时候消耗能量跟运动一样
<ofan> 如果你要获得2倍的移动速度，可能需要4倍的输入
<nagato> ifceux: 质量非永恒存在, 物质会湮灭的
<kevinyings> 所以鸭汤很重要
<jyfl987> 我在想 以后减肥的 是不是插个大脑超频的 然后给他个游戏玩 外面1个小时 里面等于几天的
<greencat> suo yi si wang shi yong hen de
<ofan> jyfl987: cpu大部分能量都变为热量了
<jyfl987> 这样可以快速消耗脂肪存量 达到减肥目的
<jyfl987> ofan: 大脑可不是cpu
<ifceux> nagato: 物质是会湮灭。但是能量不会
<ofan> jyfl987: 这是自然规则
<ofan> 大脑也会发热
<jyfl987> ofan: 大脑的思考是会消耗神经细胞 会有大量细胞死亡 新陈代谢加快 需要补充那些物质和葡萄糖什么的
<nagato> ifceux: 你说物质等于能量转换, 物质都湮灭完了, 哪来的能量啊
<jyfl987> nagato: 就全是能量了呗
<kevinyings> 物质只是能量的储存
<ofan> 化学反应都会释放或吸收热量
<ifceux> nagato: 我说过会湮灭，但是我没说过湮灭完
<greencat> ni men liao de hao gao duan wo
<ofan> 所以不会完全做正功，转换效率一般都比较低
<nagato> jyfl987: 用某种东西模拟, 就像电脑模拟大脑一样, 最终将人脑用一些东西代替, 直到不会像大脑一样消耗脑细胞
<jyfl987> ofan: 不见得 冷光材料就只输出光 不输出热
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵。。。好虚无缥缈阿
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] :coffee:
<kevinyings> 还是一个问题，我们需要驱动
<kevinyings> 我们需要底层
<ifceux> 弱弱地问一下，能量会转化为质量吗
<jyfl987> 类似数摸转换的这种驱动已经有了
<greencat> wen yi xia ni men xiang xing you wai xin ren ma
<jyfl987> 只是要进行交流 类似协议这一级的好像还没有
<ofan> jyfl987: 自然界能量是守恒的，但是明显的释放的辐射比吸收的要多，我怀疑那些能量都到哪去了
<nagato> kevinyings: 不需要驱动, 从光成面解决所有兼容和链接问题, 全部用光谱之类的信息传递
<jyfl987> ofan: 变成光了嘛 光也是带能量的 光还有光压呢
<kevinyings> nagato : 物理层干扰
<ofan> ifceux: E=MC^2
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] greencat，，，你打字要看太费劲了，打中文阿
<nagato> kevinyings: 用算法来解决干扰问题
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 无视无压力
<jyfl987> 这个可以交给不同的抽象层解决嘛 就像数模转换只换模拟信号转数字信号  各种不同协议管理各种不同通信
<nagato> 吃饭去了,
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 电脑怎么说都是死东西，一些问题永远无法替代人脑
<jyfl987> 为什么电脑就是死东西呢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 网上我就找到第一版的 CMath
<kevinyings> UbuntuTalk:你以为活的是什么？
<jyfl987> 难道因为他的组成材料？ 那人的组成材料其实也是死的嘛
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: oh
<ifceux> ofan: 那是等式的右边等于左边，我的理解是，质量转化成能量。如果写成mc^2=e，你不觉得很怪吗
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不知道可能在中文社区有第二版的 pdf
<ofan> ifceux: 没什么奇怪的
<ofan> ifceux: 这公式只是描述了一种等价关系
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/5875211.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 《具体数学》第二版 高清晰.pdf，大师力作！！_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<ofan> ifceux: 按照这个公式自然界的总质量也是守恒的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 守恒不守恒是能被证明的还是只是假设？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，你比如说你突然想一个人了，，用电脑就模拟不出来。。说一句话，，电脑回复一句，，但是前提是你已经设置好让它这么回，要不它回不了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 要个原版
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 什么叫做原版
<ifceux> ofan: 我也这样认为
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 英文
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 通过那些源代码编译的？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 应该是英文
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha：我要每个平板
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 据我所知还没有中文翻译
<greencat> 2012 yao lai le
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 你瞎操心了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 编译意义的原版是没的，你有本事的话从源码编译。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 公理吧 没人能证明
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 那些末日理论的家伙看他们到时怎么收场。。又要瞎编了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 应该有英文版
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你啥意思？
<ifceux> ofan: 只有上帝才知道
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] greencat应该是个女孩子
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵
<kevinyings> namoamitabuddha：具体数学是离散数学吗？
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 你php了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我和你说我没见过中文翻译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是说想找中文都找不到
<ofan> 奥
<greencat> she jie dou yao hui mei le ni men hai tian xie zhe xie \
<ofan> 那还给个中文标题
<kevinyings> 我悲剧了
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] :-D
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是英文的，你下载看吧。对了，你要和 http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/gkp.html 对一下 errata
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y WWW-CS-FACULTY & STAFF Home Page (12-Apr-1995)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: *page 536, replacement for lines 5--7
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: php 是五笔编码
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这个 errata 有笔误
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: when $nn'\equiv0$.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 改成 when $nn'\equiv1$.
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我不打算编译
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我怀疑是不能编译的
<greencat> ni men po jie guo you xi ma
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，游戏没，，小时候网吧的系统倒是常常让我破了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我怎么觉得这个报道是专门黑360的  虽然360流氓 但是也不至于敢这么做吧……
<greencat> suo yi ni jiu mei fei shang wang
<ifceux> ofan: 好深水。
<ofan> greencat: 你不会装个输入法？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，是阿。。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 就是就是，，装个输入法阿
<greencat> bu hui ni men you bu jiao wo
<ofan> 360还用黑？
<greencat> ni men you bu jiao wo
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 晕死，，你用什么系统，，，linux还是window
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。额  你是什么系统  没输入法的
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 看来是ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 试试ctrl+空格
<greencat> winxp
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: -> #windows
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 美酒了……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，难怪了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 没救了……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 会装linux也不至于不会装个输入法阿
<namoamitabuddha> 这不一定
<greencat> sheng mei yisi ctrl + place
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 就算不会输入法也应该会google啊
<namoamitabuddha> 输入法很难整
<kevinyings> 上irc比google难点
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……哥们儿  你是故意来玩儿的吧……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，你用什么输入法阿？
<namoamitabuddha> 现在好搞多了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] yuanlai ni caishi gaoji hei a ^
<namoamitabuddha> fcitx
<namoamitabuddha> 原来有问题的
<kevinyings> 女王有2宝，睡觉呵呵去洗澡
<greencat> wo yao shi zhuang le ubuntu wo jiu yong weechat le lou
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 话说gonome3的这个桌面快捷回复有没有什么输入法能不被遮挡住的
<nagato> Acfun 瘫机了?
<ifceux> http://www.phy.ntnu.edu.tw/demolab/phpBB/viewtopic.php?topic=6960
<kk> ifceux,啥网址y 國中物理教材內容討論:請問一下各位專家：能量如何轉變成質量？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 老天爷 这么高深的帖子……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 去问爱因斯坦吧……
<kevinyings> kk：单向的
<byte> red
<namoamitabuddha> 哦，greencat 用 irssi
<kevinyings> kk：转帖越来越睡
<namoamitabuddha> windows 的确比较麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，问佛陀去
<namoamitabuddha> 你用 Firefox 的 ChatZilla 吧
<greencat> ni men hao mei jiao wo ru he she zhi sheng yin ne xiexie
<kevinyings> 下班了
<ifceux> 最后竟然回到大爆炸理论了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 什么声音？
<ifceux> 大爆炸
<namoamitabuddha> The Big Bang 只是猜测而已
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 晕死，，报个QQ远程给你弄啊
<namoamitabuddha> The Big Bang Theory
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 用XP
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] ？
<greencat> irssi de sheng yin
<nagato> 如果大爆炸存在, 那大爆炸之前呢?
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha: 现在的不少东西不也是理论而已？上帝在掷色子吗
<namoamitabuddha> 本来就没声音德
<greencat> lao wai shuo ke yi she  zhi de
<namoamitabuddha> 你说是那种提示的声音？
<greencat> xiao xi
<namoamitabuddha> ？
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://www.xker.com/page/e2008/0528/53087.html
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 输入法不见了怎么办？ - 系统综合 - 新客网
<namoamitabuddha> 需要插件的
<greencat> whisper 's sound
<namoamitabuddha> 这又不是什么关键
<namoamitabuddha> 你把输入法搞好再说
<greencat> where is plugin
<greencat> zhe hen guan jian wo bu shi yi zhe kan pin mu de
<ifceux> namoamitabuddha:
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 哦，irssi 不需要插件
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: /set bell_beeps on
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: /set bell_beeps on
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 你是真不会输入法 还是假不会……
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: http://pookey.co.uk/wordpress/archives/4-irssi-making-it-beep-when-your-nick-is-mentioned
<greencat> wo zhao zuo le dan shi hai shi mei sheng yin
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Irssi – making it beep when your nick is mentioned
<greencat> shang hui wen de lao wai
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 那估计是 windows 不支持
<gebjgd> 好水
<greencat> ta wen wo wo yong de shi sheng mei term wo shuo bu zhidao
<ifceux> good water
<namoamitabuddha> 你说是 windows 么？
<greencat> xp
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] gui
<namoamitabuddha> 你是用 cygwin 还是
<greencat> mei yong xu ni ji cygwin
<namoamitabuddha> cygwin 不是虚拟机……
<namoamitabuddha> 你还是用 ChatZilla 吧
 * ifceux zzzzzzzzzzzzz 
<greencat> cygwin-nt5.11.7.7
<namoamitabuddha> irssi 跨平台编译只是实验
<nagato> 这windows下搞这些, 真是无比强大啊....
<namoamitabuddha> 你现在写的拼音很难懂
<namoamitabuddha> 连标调都没
<greencat> wo shi nan fang ren
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我用Pidgin
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 不是，主要是拼音没有标调很难理解
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: irssi官方有提供win下的预编译版本
<namoamitabuddha> 你用 Firefox + ChatZilla
<greencat> wo ji ben shang bu yong han yu shang wang deshi  hou
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 以前我在网吧用过
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他是那个
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 但是他还要做 notify beep
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我怀疑这功能在 win 编译版本里面不行的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那考虑下 weechat有没有这功能吧 额
<greencat> wo jiu shi xia de zui xin de win ban ben de irssi
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: weechat 是用插件的 pl
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 你是说你 Windows XP 无法输入中文？
<ifceux> 那个人脑用芯片是要写个驱动的吧
<greencat> jiu shi
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 到 #windows 里面去问
<ifceux> hbccbh: lol
<greencat> hao de xiexie
<namoamitabuddha> lol
<greencat> firefox+chatzilla ye shi xiang irssi de hei se bang jing ma xiexie
<greencat> bei jing se ma
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 看不懂，，，看了头痛阿
<greencat> wo shi wai xin ren ma zheng mei kan bu dong a
<ifceux> 有没发现学说就像计算机程序，都会有未发现的bug
<ifceux> 无法自圆其说。是不是人类思维的局限
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] wo shi wai xin ren ma看懂了，，，，zheng mei kan bu dong a 谁给翻译下？？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 你要讲认识论么……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 应该是zenme吧
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不是zhengmei
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 我不是想讲。是想知道
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，对对对，，应该是。。greencat是不是这样子啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 嘿嘿 其实应该这么理解  未发现的bug的话肯定还是因为没影响到什么事儿
<greencat> ying gai shi sheng mei a
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 等出事儿了就发现了不是……
<ifceux> :-D
<greencat> wo yao shi nv de jiao hao le
<nagato> ifceux: 你觉得自己的想法是合理的, 但是狗狗,猫猫却不这么认为, 你的想法始终是你自己狭隘的自我观点, 所以这就是人思想的局限
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 哈  想起来爱因斯坦说的那个故事撒
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 蜘蛛在球上爬
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 它认识不到是在球上
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 但是人可以
<greencat> wo jian yi ni men qu paltalk shang qu
<UbuntuTalk> 张威 的昵称已更改为 Nonsense。
<nagato> ifceux: 每个人都是不同的, 所以按照一个比喻来说, 就像光谱上,每个都是不同的细微差别,但是当最左边和最右边相比较时,就会像黑色和白色的差别,经管他们之间的颜色是何其相似
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 你们现在讨论的是科学？哲学？还是宗教学？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 你先装你的输入法阿。。姐姐
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] paltalk是啥东东？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 请问这是什么群.
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] xp装输入法不难吧……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 就是就是。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 如果人是那只蜘蛛的话……你想像下
<greencat> yong ping yin hen nan he ni men gou tong a wo faxiang
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://www.google.com/intl/zh-CN/ime/pinyin/   看你打拼音的，，就用google输入法吧
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: 下载谷歌拼音输入法 - Google
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 老天爷  谁才用pinyin沟通啊……
<ifceux> greencat: 你在windows下折腾irssi很难跟我们沟通
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] win下的google输入法有时候有光标跟随的问题
<greencat> dan shi zhuang xi ni ji hen hao ziyuan a
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 囧  真心看不懂上面这句
<ifceux> greencat: pidgin
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 又看不懂了，，谁给翻译翻译。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 但是装虚拟机？
<greencat> jiu shi
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 后面那个实在是……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 哈哈
<ifceux> 很hao 资源
<greencat> hao fei zi yuan
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 天雷滚滚
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 看来我语文还是不行啊……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] window下应该很多的阿。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不是  你为什么不用输入法啊……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 是不会还是不想用？
<cfy> greencat: please don't use long pinyin sentance
<greencat> zhe ge jiu shi zhong guo de jiao yu wo jie shou l 15.6 nian de jiao yu de jie guo pin ying dou da bu hao
<ifceux> 叫他pidgin他不干。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 用
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://www.pidgin.im/download/
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Download Pidgin for Linux
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 要是你不想用  刚才说你可以和外国人交流  那还是用英文吧 please
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 有WINDOW的
<greencat> piggin mei you irssi ku
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 酷个鬼，实用才是硬道理
 * ifceux 我去睡一会（让子弹飞）
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] pinyin是用来认字的……认识字之后还打什么拼音啊……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 吃饭去了
<greencat> who know paltalk u know foreigner invent pin yin
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: ##windows 应该有人回答
<UbuntuTalk> [真红影] 回答什么？
<greencat> u know taiwanese dont know pin yin  u inquire me to leave ?
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 联通3G上网终端？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382943 可以在ubuntu系统下使用，有那些？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghahy — 2012-08-02 18:14
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 台湾同胞？你去 #ubuntu-tw 问问。
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 我的意思是你现在输入拼音太难看懂了
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 最好快点解决输入法问题
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 就是就是
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 而不是那些无关紧要的，什么铃声通知
<greencat> i correct ur wrong concept of taiwanese they dont think that they are chinese u can go paltalk to confirm it
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: u, ur 是啥？
<StarBrilliant> your
<StarBrilliant> u=you ur=your
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，他们并不是全不认为他们是中国的，，也有一部分人认为是啊。。
<greencat> how u know by cctv autocrat propaganda
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 你是否是台湾同胞？是的话，用正体字也可以。
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 这里有很多人用的
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: 不强求简体中文
<greencat> i am chinese not taiwanese
<StarBrilliant> 用簡體中文的飄過……
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 这倒不是，，你们台湾的李敖就认为台湾是中国的，，你们的星云法师也是这么认为啊
<m0ugly> greencat, why do you insist on speaking english?
<m0ugly> this is a chinese chatroom
<namoamitabuddha> m0ugly: 他不能输入中文。
<greencat> wo shuo yong pin yin ni men you bu gan
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 你打汉字啊。。
<m0ugly> 他为什么不安装一个中文输入法？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我本以为只有台湾才有台独份子，原来大陆也有。。
<m0ugly> 不是这么难作的事情
<namoamitabuddha> m0ugly: 他用 windows
<m0ugly> 在windows上不可以安装中文输入法是不是
<m0ugly> 哈哈
<greencat> ur guys were brainwashed by china govt la
<m0ugly> greencat, I don't even live in China
<m0ugly> I live in EU
<StarBrilliant> 问一下Ubuntu的仓库镜像列表里面台湾是怎么称呼的？
<StarBrilliant> 我用的 ArchLinux 里面称呼是“中国台湾省”，气死……
<greencat> dont believe
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: No trolling!
<m0ugly> greencat, what don't you believe?
<greencat> udont live in china
<m0ugly> 我住在欧洲，没有在中国教育系统学过而已
<m0ugly> greencat, 你可以看看我的IP地址也检查我不在中国
<greencat> oversea chinese ?
<m0ugly> no
<m0ugly> Spanish
<m0ugly> 我是西班牙人
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 国民党是从大陆去的，，如果说台湾不是中国的，，那国民党就是非法的，问题是人家现在总统就是国民党的
<greencat> u know cpc insist that taiwan must be rein by china govt u know
<m0ugly> taiwan is part of china
<m0ugly> that's what I believe
<m0ugly> even if they administer their own matters
<m0ugly> even if they have a local autonomous government, I regard Taiwan as a Chinese province
<greencat> u know china persist that taiwan must come back to cpc 's hug why taiwan must return
<namoamitabuddha> greencat: NO TROLLING
<m0ugly> 把他离聊天室踢出了
<greencat> my taiwan friend tell me most of them lean to make united state of china u know cpc will not agree
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 踢谁阿？
<greencat> so sad
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 可以编译的
<whi5key> http://linux.solidot.org/linux/12/08/02/0914208.shtml
<kk> whi5key ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux上的僵尸跑得比Windows快
<ifceux> 睡醒了，还是被pinyin虐！
<greencat> haha
<whi5key> pinyin咋啦
<ifceux> whi5key: 你有看过ubuntu用the matrix 的情景做广告就知道了！
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我用DEBIAN
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 感觉debian比ubuntu稳定
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: ubuntu只是linux的一个实例
<metbsd> linux就垃圾一个
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，特别在中国，，没有什么软件商支持
<greencat> wei da de zhong guo !!
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那是你知道的太少 吧
<greencat> da jia shang paltalk qu kan kan ba zhen kai yan kan yi kan shi jie
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 非主流咱们不说阿。。。就主流的都不支持阿
<whi5key> ifceux 不明白。。
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 是什么。某个接口吗
<minus2731> hi all
<minus2731> 刚装上Ubuntu
<minus2731> 请大家多多指教
<kk> minus2731, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://www.paltalk.com/ 被墙了
<minus2731> 看看有木有熟人……
<minus2731> 似乎没有
<minus2731> kk: 好～
<minus2731> 请教一个傻问题
<kk> minus2731, ayuh。  ㍫ 
<ifceux> whi5key: http://jandan.net/2008/11/12/if_the_matrix_ran_on_windows.html
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。
<minus2731> 我现在跑的是Medibuntu的mplayer
<minus2731> 怀疑可能跟PPStream不兼容
<minus2731> 怎么换回Ubuntu的mplayer？
<minus2731> 在不取消Medibuntu源的前提下
<jzmer> sourceforge 被墙怎么办？
<minus2731> 木有办法
<minus2731> 话说我记得02年的时候墙SF的吧
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 翻墙啊。。这还不简单
<minus2731> 怎么过了10年还他妈墙
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 火狐的 全局代理插件 不知道么 ?
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 翻墙专用
<jzmer> 不想整插件
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 好像全世界都知道 的
<minus2731> UbuntuTalk是什么
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 翻墙……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] GAE
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 你是什么 irc client?
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我也是gae
<ifceux> whi5key: http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/cW1VrI1fOXw/ 看这个得了。
<kk> ifceux ⇪ ti: What If The Matrix Ran on Windows XP_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 娱乐
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我用wallproxy
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 那就手动设置一个 网关 代理
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 呗
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 代理服务器 网上多的一大吧
<jzmer> 什么是 GAE?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 自行google
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 关羽这样 的文章也多的一大把
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] http://code.google.com/p/wallproxy-plugins/
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: wallproxy-plugins - a Powerful GAE/PHP proxy with BEST Security which is Easy to use - Google Project Hosting
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 这个 问题还要讨论下
<jzmer> 02年的时候我是用洋葱的
<jzmer> 现在都不行了
<minus2731> jzmer: 02年就用洋葱了！
<minus2731> 厉害
<jzmer> minus2731: 还有 freenet
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，，用gae是自己架设自己的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] foxyproxy
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 这个试试
<minus2731> 不过02年比现在好，那时候webproxy都还没有被有关部门察觉到
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 自动搜索代理服务器
<jzmer> UbuntuTalk: 这个只是 proxy manager
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 全自动代理
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 没有被发现 是 说明 用linux的是少数人
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 自己做的才能用得久阿
<minus2731> windows里面有个加拿大人开发的那个东西管用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 你又肉鸡么 ?
<minus2731> 上博讯都可以
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 我在捷克弄了一个也很不错，不过只能看网页
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 一般都是用gae
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 博讯的什么啊
<minus2731> 我原来在海外有机器的时候，可以ssh tunnel
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 在中国 永远也见不到网盾这样的东西伤linux平台
<minus2731> 慢是慢，真管用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 因为政府的都是白痴
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] gae什么都可以，可以看视频，下载
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 靠
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 算了
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 装上能用几次?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你自己想办法找 pdf
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 我基本伤 不用
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 一个脚本
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] 全部都在缓存
<minus2731> 谁教我一下怎么选择我要装某一个source的某包？
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] lfs了没有 ?
<minus2731> jzmer: 要下软件可以去sf的镜像嘛
<minus2731> heanet什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [zZ] lfs都没有过门的都是新手 系统基础的更本就是啥也不知道的小白
<jzmer> minus2731: 问题是那些mirror的url我不知道
<minus2731> ftp.heanet.ie呀
<jzmer> ie 是什么后缀？
<minus2731> 爱尔兰
<jzmer> 让我想来我把 佛得角的 google 设置成主页的原因了
<minus2731> 不过得用ftp
<minus2731> 刚才试了下，http里面因为request了sourceforge的字样
<minus2731> 照样墙
<jzmer> minus2731: 香港现在都在搞国民教育，我们以后的日子真会很难过
<jzmer> 先是google codes禁https
<jzmer> 然后是sourceforge
<minus2731> jzmer: 没事儿，00年上不了geocities
<minus2731> 后来geocities没了
<minus2731> 10年后sf也会没的
<jzmer> 00年的时候封锁还简单
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] .ORG域名促销，新注册首年 33.99 软妹币，详情 http://shop.seainsight.me/
<minus2731> 恩，那时候电脑杂志上都教怎么用代理
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 处理中....
<jzmer> 00能翻墙的那些东西现在还用得上吗？
<microcai> jzmer:  今天 emerge 下不了东西
<microcai> jzmer: 东西在 sf 上， 55555
<minus2731> 这里是ubuntu频道还是gentoo频道...
<jzmer> microcai: 我可以
<jzmer> microcai: 不过我是自己的 dns
<minus2731> microcai: 换到ftp://ftp.heanet.ie不可以？
<jzmer> sf 上？那就自己 curl 到 distfiles
<jzmer> 我今天 kde sc bump 到 4.9
<nagato> 自己 git clone repo 然后自己branch开发, 自己compile, 自己弄, 最后, 我们的网络会变成一个人的网络
<jzmer> kwin 好了很多
<minus2731> 我要看PPStream... 哪个ubuntu高手救我...
<nagato> 最好把美洲大陆板块和亚洲大陆板块合并, 那样就不需要以来光纤通信, 就不会被控制, 就算控制, 也可以地理上进行传输,
<minus2731> 最好邮寄一车一车的光盘...
<UbuntuTalk> [xinghua huang] 不是有客户端嘛
<jzmer> nagato: 最好是希望一颗原子弹扔到北京然后中国成为美国第51个周
<nagato> 必须想一个彻底的办法, 一个就算断网, 无法联网也能联络,传递信息的办法
<jzmer> nagato: 电话拨号
<minus2731> nagato: IP over DVD-RW
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 无线电
<minus2731> xinghua huang: 客户端是坏的，然后看网上是因为mplayer版本太新，缺了个dependency
<nagato> jzmer: 不行, 北京还有美女呢, 我希望那些美女都留下来, 做.....
<nagato> 电话也要网络吧,
<minus2731> xinghua huang: 装上了还是不行，就估计是自己的Mplayer是Medibuntu的，比Ubuntu自带的还高一点儿
<minus2731> nagato: 邮寄/自带光盘嘛
<minus2731> 晚一天同步BBS，还有抑制flamewar之功效
<nagato> minus2731: 国家不通邮件,那你就是枉然
<minus2731> 除非不通公路
<minus2731> 否则总可以凑钱请司机在大城市之间运
<nagato> 最好象是这样, 两个人可以直接发射光线通信, 这样国家就很难阻挡了
<minus2731> 这个最好阻挡不过
<minus2731> 挨家挨户搜长得奇怪的设备
<nagato> 所有有中间者的通信都是不可靠的, 理论上
<nagato> nagato: 将设备缩小到无法搜索的地步
<minus2731> 恩，只要有一颗卫星就好办了
<minus2731> 但是那时候国家肯定就可以DDOS该卫星
<nagato> 我们会被墙是因为我们连接在国家或者公司的网络上,我们不能控制
<nagato> 当我们可以自己完全控制, 就两样了
<nagato> 要直连.
<nagato> 像tor一样的直连
<nagato> 将连接的距离扩大到整个地球的周长那么长
<nagato> 像tor那样就无法找到单线的源
<minus2731> 多美妙
<minus2731> 最好每台电脑都自带直连装置，看都看不出来问题
<nagato> 这样就相当与将一个局域无线网络扩展到整个地球
<nagato> 不再需要公司和国家的介入,我们自己就有能力和地球上任何一个人取得联系
<microcai> jzmer: 你让啊当怎么办
<microcai> jzmer: 他就在北京
<nagato> microcai: 让啊当回家去
<microcai> nagato:  天真
<nagato> 之前有消息说,光传递已经有比较长的距离可以传递了, 要做的是伸长, 再伸长, 再伸长
<microcai> nagato: 最后还是要有公司去做
<microcai> nagato: 量子通信吧2
<nagato> microcai: 是的
<nagato> microcai: 但是技术在那里啊
<nagato> 不过我猜, 人类这种狡猾的东西, 大概就算我说的实现了, 也会想出其他办法来隔断吧
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 手机可以当无线猫？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382946 不仅是3G(联通)手机，还可以当无线猫，在ubuntu系统下使用！ 有这样的3G手机么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghahy — 2012-08-02 19:17
<nagato> 人类的历史上从类不曾真正的和品, 一直是纷争的年代
<minus2731> 而且说不定有一天米国也会变成中国的
<nagato> 为什么呢? 如果没有团体: 团体就是家庭,社区, 国家,种族, 之类的概念, 如果人都是各顾各的, 大概会少很多问题, 也就不会有世界上强大的统治者. 统治者需要更随着, 没有跟随者就不存在所谓的统治者
<nagato> 不过并非要各顾各就是解决办法, 大概还是因为愚昧不肯自己思考的人很多, 他们更随了统治者, 也就无所谓真相和正义, 只是多数人的利益和统治者的意愿所在而已
<nagato> 我操, 我蛋疼了, 回去看小说
<minus2731> 因为专业化效率高嘛
<minus2731> 所以必然“管理人”这个工作也会给效率高的人，职业警察呀什么的
<nagato> 要是大家都在监狱里, 你们就会明白了,
<nagato> 在心理学上, 这是一个困境, 在监狱里的人的心理, 和管理监狱的人的心理
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] :kiss:
<nagato> 管理者最后会忽视囚犯的生死,自由,权利等等的要素, 而囚徒的命运就是杀死管理者以越狱
<nagato> 管理并非为了只是因为高效. 没有管理一样可以高效. 管理的更本原因是被管理者的不服从和不符合要求
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 大哥。。你太牛了
<nagato> 如果我是管理者, 你们不符合要求, 你们就没有工作, 就没饭吃, 威胁到你们的生存权利, 才开始反抗, 显然迟了, 等管理者给你们稍微妥协和好处, 又回去那种状态了, 却不明白管理不是必须的, 而是为了解决问题而引进的,
<nagato> 而解决的问题绝对不是因为被管理者不符合要求要将他们剔除
<minus2731> 你个libertarian
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 大哥，，，你这是太牛了
<nagato> 管理是为了解决问题, 剔除并非是解决问题的正道
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。。路西法效应？
<nagato> 单单说某人是个gay,就不对了, 他还是个人, 他还是个男人, 是个教师, 是某人的儿子
<nagato> 我不仅仅有这种libre的思想, 也有其他思想
<nagato> 如果可以, 我想我我自杀的时候, 全世界的人都一起消失了.
<nagato> 你说这也是libre吗?
<nagato> 简单的判定一个人是多么.  (我今天青霉素吃多了?)
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 你说你是世界第二，，都没人敢承认他是世界第一了，，你真的太牛了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu12.04安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382948 这个是怎么回事？我刚刚刻的盘啊 IMG_20120802_192825.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 iiowe — 2012-08-02 19:40
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 用U盘装吧。。
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] UltraISO <http://203.208.46.179/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=u%20iso&amp;source=web&amp;cd=1&amp;ved=0CFoQFjAA&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.onlinedown.net%2Fsoft%2F614.htm&amp;ei=TGoaUKWaH8qtiQf_vYHQAQ&amp;usg=AFQjCNFNBoiqSM99CSDrIkFhnqOiFbataA>刻盘
<tcpct> 神在么？
<minus2731> U盘好
<minus2731> ubuntu的安装程序特笨
<tcpct> ？怎么个笨法
<jusss> pityonline: hi
<jzmer> 我在想，本来wordpress没有封的时候，有人发现可以通过wordpress proxy ，现在appspot也是一样的道理，会不会也落得跟wordpress一样的命运
<ifceux> 已经是了
<ifceux> 很多用不了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • linux mint 13 右键“以管理员身份登录”问题求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382950 请问一下，linux mint 13 Cinnamon的右键“以管理员身份登录”是如何实现的，改怎么修改？ 因为我装了qmmp软件之后，右键点击这个选项后，变成打开qmmp播放器了，不知是 …
<ifceux> jzmer:  你fq吗
<jzmer> ifceux: fq?
<jzmer> ifceux: 什么东西？
<ifceux> to get across the wall.
<adam8157> ggarlic: hamo pityonline https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-china/2012-August/005227.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: [kde-china] 重新说下关于 KDE 4.9 的北京面基事宜
<hamo> adam8157  不用kde的聊什么？聊怎么被kde伤害过？
<ifceux> 怎么没妖都的
<adam8157> hamo: 面基就是了 lol
<hamo> adam8157 也好..面基顺便求工作...
<adam8157> hamo: 好, 我给你张名片, 欢迎投递
<hamo> adam8157 明下午去面SAE..
<adam8157> hamo: lol
<adam8157> hamo: sa?
<hamo> adam8157 不是...sina的云计算平台的开发
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧, 我们也招啊 openshift的开发
<hamo> adam8157 ruby的吧？
<hamo> adam8157 不会啊
<adam8157> hamo: py好像有
<hamo> adam8157 python貌似可以去装装...毕竟我还写过个ke.sh...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 改名了
<hamo> adam8157 我听听你改了个啥破名字...
<adam8157> hamo: et, short for et tools
<hamo> adam8157 hah? ET?
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157   et tools is short for?
<adam8157> hamo: et tools tools
<pityonline> jusss: hi，刚回来
<hamo> adam8157 嚓嚓
<adam8157> pityonline: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-china/2012-August/005227.html
<ggarlic> 其实我在呢。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 在看
<adam8157> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: 我应该没问题
<pityonline> adam8157: csslayer 打算去哪儿吃啊？
<jusss> pityonline: 我在/etc/init.d下加了个脚本，在/etc/rc2.d/下加了个软连接，现在开机后自动跳到tty1了，^_^
<adam8157> pityonline: ggarlic 请携带电脑, 或移动硬盘, 我们仨要整点违法的勾当
<adam8157> pityonline: 估计没定吧
<pityonline> jusss: good for you
<UbuntuTalk> [but] 看不到有技术含量的东东
<pityonline> adam8157: 当然，如果网速够快，我可以用 iTunes Match 都给洗了然后再分发
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> ggarlic: 对了, 你为啥转到aac? 也买了match?
<jusss> pityonline: 可还是不清楚upstart,正在看相关资料
 * hamo 求重口味摇滚...
<ifceux> 早就说了，看奥运跟看春晚一个性质
<pityonline> hamo: 我的豆瓣电台红心频道倒是有些重口味儿民谣
<pityonline> jusss: 我好像也没弄过那个
<ifceux> hamo: 红歌，rock版
<jusss> pityonline: 哦
<hamo> ifceux: 不够重...还很好听..
<pityonline> hamo: 黑死重我只有一些，不是很多
<ifceux> hamo: 原来你对那些货不敏感
<hamo> pityonline: 到时候尝试一下就搞过来...
<ggarlic> adam8157: 不想留无损，不想听128的mp3，比来比去发现aac不错
<xrfang> 问一个问题，我这里有两台无线路由器，假设是A和B，我的电脑坚持一定要连A，尽管B离它最近。两个路由器的SSID相同。而且握相信那个远的路由器功率没有强大到这等地步，因为距离相差很大。请问这是为何？
<pityonline> hamo: sure
<pityonline> ggarlic: adam8157 aac 的确不错啊
<adam8157> ggarlic: 其实我感觉摇滚的, 192或者256就蛮可以了, 别闷就行了
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得买个好耳机才是关键...
<ggarlic> adam8157: aac既然差不多大小能比mp3质量好，何乐而不为呢
<pityonline> ggarlic: 你用的什么播放器？也是 classic 吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 等看看还出不出ipod classic了再说, 目前用电脑听, 100块的耳机够用了...
<hamo> adam8157 classic得多少米？
<ifceux> 在写代码时，如何处理别人的中断
<adam8157> hamo: 一千五六
<pityonline> hamo: 现在是 1998 元，没降价
<pityonline> hamo: 我说的是店里的价格
<ggarlic> pityonline: 曾经是zune30g,现在是sandisk sansa clip+
<jusss> 都好有米。。。
<pityonline> ggarlic: 哦，那两个我没用过，classic 是我用的第一台 mp3
<mao>  那位好人帮我下个驱动
<mao> http://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/files/e1000e%20stable/
<kk> mao ⇪ t: Intel Ethernet Drivers and Utilities - Browse /e1000e stable at SourceForge.net
<mao> 我这上不了sourceforge了
<jzmer> mao: 根据 minus2731 , ftp.heanet.ie
<mao> 这个是什么啊
<mao> jzmer: 这是什么啊
<jzmer> gappproxy 跟一般 ssh tunneling 比怎么样？
<lenovo> 大家好
<kk> lenovo, 好.. .  ㍬ 
 * lenovo 初次用，不熟
<lenovo> 昨天初步搞定了不借助安装U
<lenovo> 昨天初步搞定了不借助安装U盘，自动引导Lubuntu
<jzmer> mao: mirror
<lenovo> bye
<lenovo> quit
<pityonline> adam8157: awesome
<adam8157> pityonline: 谢谢
<pityonline> adam8157: awesome 的 Debian 菜单里的子菜单是在哪里配置的？
<pityonline> adam8157: :P
<pityonline> adam8157: 刚在某个 tag 里 ibus 又不能输入中文了，等会儿它自己就好了
<adam8157> pityonline: 有个包叫menu, 它生成的
<adam8157> pityonline: 咋可能, 从来没遇到过...
<pityonline> adam8157: 是个包？不是个配置文件是吗？
<pityonline> adam8157: 估计是 ibus 的问题吧
<adam8157> pityonline: 能不能改我不清楚, 是哪个包生成的菜单
<adam8157> 那
<jusss> adam8157: 额，据说upstart的服务启动依赖于/etc/init/下的配置文件，即使把/etc/rcx.d/下的链接文件删除，也能启动服务，是这样的吗？
<adam8157> jusss: 在ubuntu改用upstart之前我就改用debian了, 完全不懂upstart
<pityonline> adam8157: 好高级
<adam8157> pityonline: 嗯 gaoji
 * microcai upstart 和 systemd 比起来就是个废品
<felixonmars> +1
<felixonmars> systemd改太多了
<felixonmars> 其实我觉得它连方式他吧
<felixonmars> fstab都想给干掉
<pityonline> adam8157: menu 这个包在安装 awesome 时就带了吗？如何配置它呢？
<jusss> rhel6以后的据说也有用upstart的
<adam8157> pityonline: 我直接把菜单干掉了... 没研究过
<pityonline> adam8157: ibus sucks again
<adam8157> pityonline: fcitx 比较流畅
<pityonline> adam8157: 刚 irssi 窗口在 tag3，ibus 不能输入中文了，于是切换到 tag2，能输入中文了，一会儿 ibus 又不能输入中文了，于是切换回 tag3，又能输入中文了
<adam8157> ...
<pityonline> adam8157: /etc/xdg/awesome/debian/menu.lua 估计是这个 menu 吧
<pityonline> adam8157: 太神奇了
<adam8157> pityonline: 这只是调用menu程序的东西吧
<tcpct> pityonline: 你现在用debian了？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] menu.lua我是自己生成的！
<kk> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • DEEPIN登陆界面的背景无故消失！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382956 就是输入用户名和密码登陆系统的地方，原来是一张图片，现在变成了纯蓝色，怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-02 21:25
<jusss> chgtg: 据说采用upstart启动的服务，即使删除/etc/rcx.d/下的软连接也能启动，对吗
<ifceux> hbccbh: 那個沒回來了？
<ifceux> hbccbh: 打拼音的那個。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有點鬱悶，，mldonkey 支持 magnet了。。
<hbccbh> ifceux: 没有吧，哈哈哈
<hbccbh> 都没人回答他
<ifceux> hbccbh: lol 應該不會是女人
<tcpct> pityonline: 大便比ubuntu好用吗？
<hbccbh> ifceux: who cares XD 很好玩就是了
<ifceux> hbccbh: :-D 有人想象是女的了。lol 從來IT少女性。低概率事件
<hbccbh> 会用自由门的一般不是妹子吧@@
<tcpct> 自由门…
<ifceux> hbccbh: 我罪惡了。我教會一妹子用那貨
<hbccbh> ifceux: 不科学啊，用 goagent 不更好
<hbccbh> 其实最好的还是买一个 vpn 给妹子吧～哈哈哈哈
<mntcdrommnt> list
<ifceux> hbccbh: 不要亂投資
<tcpct> 教他翻墙么？
<mntcdrommnt> join #slacware-CN
<hbccbh> ifceux: 开学就是想投资都难了 @@
<tcpct> 教她翻墙？
<hbccbh> mntcdrommnt: 前面加 /
<hbccbh> tcpct: 算是吧= =妹子有时有需求……
<ifceux> hbccbh: 雙關。
<hbccbh> 最傻逼的就是有一次一个香港的妹子给电话我叫我帮她下载 youtube 的视频……
<mntcdrommnt> ¶à¶¶à¶àÎÒ¶àÎÒ¶à¶àл
<ifceux> hbccbh: lolo
<ifceux> lol
<tcpct> lol
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你厮，复活滴干活？
<hbccbh> 顿时感到水深火热……让我怎么活啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 咋了？？
<mntcdrommnt> ¶à¶àл
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 看到你的信息，好像日本的。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: n久没见你了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..久麼？？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你滴，av看多了滴干活
<ifceux> hbccbh: 你是電腦高手！別人有問題當然要問你啦。電腦小白的嘛
<hbccbh> ifceux: 电脑玩得好，好人做到老……你看现在妹子们都跟人跑了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你滴现在还在小城市里？
<pityonline> adam8157: 哦，好像 win+r 输入一些命令启动不了
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 又有新工作了没有
<pityonline> tcpct: 没换大便，只是 ubuntu 安装了个 awesome，然后里面菜单里默认叫做 Debian Menu
<ifceux> hbccbh: 脫掉這個帽子吧
<hbccbh> ifceux: @@ 不知道要等到什么时候才有机会呢……以后还要去间和尚学校读大学
<tcpct> pityonline: 我最近正好要虚拟个大便玩玩
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 死啦死啦滴？
<ifceux> hbccbh: 這麼嚴重。附近有藝術學院吧
<tcpct> pityonline: 你那么mp3是不是能刷rock 系统
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ...感覺你是查戶口的。。 roylez t jusss
<hbccbh> ifceux: 学校旁边是广美～
<pityonline> tcpct: 呃，我还没玩儿过大便，只是在前公司给前台配的一台惠普台式机上见过预装的大便
<hbccbh> 大便@@
<pityonline> tcpct: 可以刷，rock 只是能播放无损啊，菜单和功能又没有自带的强大
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你晚上尸体吃多了吧
<minus2731> rock是啥
<pityonline> minus2731: iPod Classic 的第三方固件，可以播放无损音乐
<tcpct> pityonline: 我以为那个rock 系统有多好 原来只能放无损阿
<minus2731> 可以写程序吗
<minus2731> 我特喜欢kindle，就是里面有整个操作系统，想写什么写什么
<pityonline> tcpct: 无损对于我来说没什么多大意义，欣赏水平一般，耳机一般，而且无损太占空间了
<pityonline> minus2731: 可以定制 rock 吧，我只是听说过，没实际刷过
<minus2731> 从来没听出来无损和mp3的区别过
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÞËðÎÒÓÃflac
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 无损我用flac in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 哦。。 mldonkey 終於支持 magnet了
<tcpct> 我只是在电脑上听听无损flac 携带装置放无损太浪费资源
<jusss> 一个能达到1200,一个极限是320
<minus2731> 原来kk是机器人！
<minus2731> kk: help
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直是海盗湾
<ifceux> mntcdrommnt: we use UTF-8
<pityonline> minus2731: minus2731 分设备和歌曲的
<hbccbh> 为啥 kk 叫 kk?
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 求下載代理
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ssh
<minus2731> 怪不得我一进来kk就跟我打招呼
<minus2731> 我还以为这里有人认识我呐
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 賬號 密碼。。 服務器呢
<pityonline> minus2731: 因为你说了 大家好
<ifceux> 大家好
<adam8157> pityonline: 刚afk, 我用gmrun的
<kk> ifceux, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<minus2731> ifceux, 好.. .  ㍫
<pityonline> adam8157: gmrun 要绑定到 win+r 上是吧？
<tcpct> 这机器人
<ifceux> minus2731: 3721 -
<adam8157> pityonline: 随便, 我绑定到alt+f2了
<minus2731> ifceux, 3721 - 0 = 3721
<pityonline> adam8157: 明白
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 账号: caleb- ，密码: caleb- ，服务器: ssh.caleb-.org
<ifceux> 看nerd片了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你這樣公開不怕 協調器 麼
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 不怕，因为it's just caleb- ！
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 話說，你那個 域名是假冒的，。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那是你被墙欺骗了
<ifceux> :-D
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 也可能它需要米国那几台根服务器解析，
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 一邊去， 明知道本尊是 天朝廣府人士
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<mntcdrommnt> 我现在可以吗
<ifceux> mntcdrommnt: 你可以。
<CyrusYzGTt> mntcdrommnt§ 可以了，， 可以找 jusss 回答，，
<mntcdrommnt> ／/list
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 对各类攻击的原理有详细解释的书，谁介绍下？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382959 一，各类攻击原理？ 二，怎防止这些攻击？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ghahy — 2012-08-02 21:53
<ifceux> 这个nick有意思。mnt cdrom mnt
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你滴死啦死啦的坏
<mntcdrommnt> 我不知查频道
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 你滾開。
<jusss> roylez: t CyrusYzGTt
<UbuntuTalk> [micro cai] wow
<UbuntuTalk> [micro cai] 我这个傻逼也到这里来了
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  ..,. ...
<microcai> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你承認你是 傻屄？？
<ywmy210> 大家晚上好～
<UbuntuTalk> [micro cai] 我傻逼我自豪，哈哈
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  表鸟他
<ywmy210> ??
<cfy> microcai: 菜博士被攻击...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你得罪人了？？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  nop ~~
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: KLANG 听说过没 ？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .。木有
<ywmy210> 有人用过ubuntu 的管理服务木有？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  本来觉得 ALSA 够用了，可惜 ... 诶，下了个 quake 玩，结果人家需要  /dev/dsp
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...現在沒有空，，工作比較忙，， 去忙了，，
<tcpct> microcai: 玩quake你最好还是安装ioquake
<microcai> tcpct:  :D quake-3  居然不敢相信那是上个世纪的作品！！！
<microcai> tcpct:  实在是太那个啥了，今天的眼光看都不落后啊
<tcpct> 没错
<tcpct> quake3 是个成功的作品
<mntcdrommnt> quake3是什么
<tcpct> 其实你网络好可以在网页上玩 quakelive
<mntcdrommnt> quake3是软件
<mntcdrommnt> quake3是软件吗
<tcpct> microcai: 你如果玩quakelive 我们就可以在网页上对战
<mntcdrommnt> ／/me
 * mntcdrommnt 
<ywmy210> fps游戏
<microcai> tcpct:  url
<metbsd> 记得几年前还有人说着Linux会取代Windows，哈哈哈
<metbsd> 多么可笑
<tcpct> ？quakelive.com 吧我记得是
<metbsd> 还在玩这么老的游戏
<metbsd> 现在玩的是战地3，暗黑3
<tcpct> microcai: quakelive.com 不行你骨歌下
<pityonline> test
<kk> pityonline, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 求助！！无法安装软件，之前设了密码。后来改成无密码后还是要输入密码。输入原来的密码还是不行。总是认证失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382966 求助，急啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 顶峰之水 — 2012-08-02 22:29
<pityonline> adam8157: 我在 rc.lua 里加了个自动启动 awful.util.spawn_with_shell("gnome-sound-applet") 这个怎么就启动不起来呢，nm-applet 倒是能正常启动
<pityonline> adam8157: 写法是一样的啊，不知道为啥就不行
 * pityonline ibus 在我的 irssi 窗口里老是不能输入中文，但在其它窗口里都正常，只在 awesome 中出现过此现象
<adam8157> pityonline: 介个, 你不加_with_shell呢? 我没有用gnome的东西...
<pityonline> adam8157: 也不行。你是把音量直接绑定到组合键上了是吗？
<adam8157> pityonline:  en
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<pityonline> adam8157: 我的 fn 找不到键位码
<ofan> pityonline: fn没键位码
<pityonline> ofan: 那如何绑定音量增减到 fn+up/down 上呢？
<tcpct> fn算什么
<ofan> pityonline: 如果fn+up/down有键位码那应该可以
<pityonline> ofan: 唉，原来 9.04 的时候很多功能键和媒体键都是正常的，现在基本没几个正常的了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 驱动
<pityonline> ofan: 至今没搞定我的快捷键问题
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 可能是驱动的关系
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 今天收到金山发来的WPS试用码，初步体验非常OK http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382968 今天收到金山发来的WPS试用码，初步体验非常OK，赞一个！ 废话少说，上图。 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 cwll — 2012-08-02 22:49
<tcpct> 我五年前的清华同方的本 fn的一系列快捷键到现在依然好用
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 最简单办法是报 bug
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 然后他会一步一步指引你诊断问题的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 三年多没人管，没戏了
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 可能只是一个编译参数的问题
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 内核管的人很多的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 可能是我这个笔记本型号太特殊了吧，估计没人管的
<tcpct> 这也算bug ？
<namoamitabuddha> 当然，即使是打包上的问题也是 bug
<ofan> 没人会去管
<ofan> 修bug的人都很懒的
<keke> hello
<ofan> 写代码的很多万事就不维护了
<ofan> 完事
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: ReportingBugs - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<keke> 我的u盘挂载除了问题
<keke> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<namoamitabuddha> 估计 ofan 写的代码都那样，不管的
<pityonline> namoamitabuddha: 我知道那个
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不光我写的
<tcpct> 呵呵
<keke> dmesg | tail 的结果是[ 1272.342690] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00 [ 1272.343436] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present [ 1272.343440] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1272.347441] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present [ 1272.347448] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through [ 1272.350154]  sdb: sdb1 [ 1272.352820] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present [ 12
<keke> 请问这是什么情况啊？
<tcpct> 谁不想懒点
<tcpct> keke: 内存错误么
<keke> 不知道啊。两个u盘都没法挂载
<ifceux> 连接国内的网站也会“连接被重置”
<tcpct> ifceux: 什么情况？谷歌么？
<ifceux> tcpct: 淫淫网
<ball> who
<tcpct> ifceux: 什么是淫淫 人人？
<pityonline> fuck! awful.util.spawn("nm-applet") this brings me 8 more nm-applets!
<pityonline> adam8157: 太神奇了，写了那么一句，每次刷新 awesome 都会多一个无线的图标，现在刷出十来个了
<pityonline> adam8157: I should use fcitx, ibus really sucks in awesome....
<bepop> www.google.com被墙了？
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] 没有吧 也许是触发了关键字
<bepop> UbuntuTalk: 我电信的，https都直接被rst
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] 我这不会 要不先用 https://203.208.46.20 顶着
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Google
<bepop> UbuntuTalk: 可以了
<bepop> 看来墙是不均匀的
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] 要是基于本地的西厢计划继续发展就好了
<bepop> UbuntuTalk: 我goagent有些站比直连还快
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] 国外网站一般都是
<chgtg>  /quit
<ifceux> 没了？
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 有
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 怎么多了个prefix
 * ifceux 生活大爆炸 第二季第22集
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 烂片子
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 实在没别的片子看
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 可看的多了
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 不觉得。
<ifceux> 睏了。下个象棋睡觉
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 几天不见
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的fcitx 拼音的时候是德语键盘么
<knownbad> 皮长回来了吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的fcitx 拼音的时候是德语键盘么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的fcitx 拼音的时候是德语键盘么
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 小光仲木了？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 看来越南妹厉害啊
<alvin_rxg> 我种木头去了
<knownbad> 剥皮妹？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的fcitx 拼音的时候是德语键盘么
<knownbad> 松鼠头没秃下面秃了。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: .config/fcitx/conf/fcitx-xkb.config
<knownbad> 还是松鼠给力。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 改那个？
<alvin_rxg> 就两个呀… 随便找个改呗。或者用 google translator 帮你
<knownbad> OverrideSystemXKBSettings=True？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 都改了 没反映
<alvin_rxg> restart
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: restart了
<alvin_rxg> killall fcitx && edit && restart fcitx
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 邪门了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还是不行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 重新进了x才行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的触摸屏快捷键现在管用么
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是关闭触摸屏的快捷键
<alvin_rxg> 我没有触摸屏
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 错了 触摸板
<alvin_rxg> 我没管它
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的经常会碰到 所以我老想关闭它
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在就在gnome里面可以用快捷键关闭
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的DE都不行
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: x 的设置里加句话，然后用 synamptics 的工具管理
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: synamptics不支持fn快捷键
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就gnome下能直接fn快捷键关闭
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: ö_Ö   那啥工具，可以绑定快捷键的呀。 gsynamptics 还是什么的。 bind Fn+F1 gsynaptics --close
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: gsynaptics 能直接命令行控制？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我猜的 :)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不行  只能gui
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我就不明白为毛gnome认 别的de wm不认
<alvin_rxg> 认什么
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: fn快捷键
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 别的wm 和 de接了之后没有反应
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> 他们没做这个功能而已。什么认不认的
<alvin_rxg> 你也可以随便绑定呀。 这又不难。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 自己绑定的 不知道怎么写
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 以前我用ob是用xinput
<alvin_rxg> 看 X 里边关于 synaptics 的文档，或者直接找个工具
<alvin_rxg> synclient
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: synclient不性
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开关的 -l状态一样
<alvin_rxg> 自己看文档啦………………
<alvin_rxg> 要在 xorg.conf 里加句话才能允许远程控制的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 无文档可看
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有xorg.conf
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么远程控制？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: man synaptics
<alvin_rxg>        Option "SHMConfig" "boolean"
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是说开启gsynaptics?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里早就用上了
<alvin_rxg> 我猜的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是不用gsynapitcs直接用fn快捷键控制开关
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只有gnome可以
<alvin_rxg> synclient TouchpadOff=1
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没用
<alvin_rxg> “垃圾！”
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 。。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现在除了用gnome没别的办法
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 慢死了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 想准备硬盘安装android x86呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 4.0 rc2速度和稳定性有很大的改观
<mugebjgd> android x86就没一个下载的程序能用的
<dchxcrow> 还是rc阶段吧
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 对
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 中文输入法也不行
<alvin_rxg> 4.0 默认没中文输入法的…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是 装了googlepinyin 不行
<mugebjgd> 现在手机上的android qq都不能用了
<mugebjgd> 直接崩溃
<dchxcrow> mugebjgd: 你直接刷手机了？
<dchxcrow> mugebjgd: 你直接android x86上手机了？
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 不是 在上网本上
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 你懂懂脑子 android x86是给pc
<dchxcrow> mugebjgd: 你说手机上的qq挂了，我以为这和x86有关么，说不定有什么不知道的，所以就问问喽喽
<mugebjgd> dchxcrow: 是android qq垃圾
<ofan> 给pc装android太蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> 不是已经有个公司发布了 android 的 java 虚拟机么？ 貌似是 windows only
<mugebjgd> ofan: pc上android蛋疼么？android上程序多啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 要是所有的程序都能在linux上跑 比win和mac强多了
<ofan> 蛋疼的很
<ofan> 还不如装windows
<alvin_rxg> http://bluestacks.com/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Run Android on Windows with BlueStacks :: Android on PC :: Android Player for Windows | BlueStacks
<alvin_rxg> 这货有 mac 版。 ofan 可以玩玩
<alvin_rxg> 右耳废了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 装win？ 那垃圾os
<mugebjgd> ofan: 慢不说
<ofan> 比android快
<mugebjgd> ofan: 1G的win比android快？
<ofan> mugebjgd: å¿«
<ofan> android上也没啥好东西
<mugebjgd> 邪门了 这老的破硬盘就是毛病多
<mugebjgd> 启动都要个优盘陪着
<kk>  06:00
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，还真有人在阿
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，这么晚都再做什么啊？
<alvin_rxg> 6点了，还晚？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 呵呵，，难道起床了？？
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵，，
<ofan> 呵呵
<jusss> mark
<jusss>  > Time.now
<kk> jusss, 012-08-03 07:37:31 +0800
<jusss> > help
<dchxcrow> time
<dchxcrow> help
<dchxcrow> \help
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-03
<sjd_zeus> 悲剧了
<sjd_zeus> 怎么啥都被墙了
<zhao> 翻墙
<sjd_zeus> 想下个python for windows都下不了
<MeaCulpa> .
<WhiteMoon> .
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 早
<fivesheep> yo MeaCulpa
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 真是大清早
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 你爸会不会做烟熏的肉类
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa, 今天停车要当心啊，刮大风
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa,  不要停在歪脖树旁边
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请问，linux mint 13的快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382991 请问下，linux mint 13的快捷键在哪里可以找到咯， 怎么跟ubuntu的快捷键不一样呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux_x — 2012-08-03 9:23
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: ...熏肉多吃要挂的，我吃太多了
<zhangjg> 各位大佬，问一个C++的问题
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: 恩，我停公司呢，希望别被玻璃窗砸了
<imadper> 最不会的就是c++
<zhangjg> 如果我要粘贴代码？放到哪里啊？
<zhangjg> 一个宏展开的问题
<imadper> 看title
<imadper> code.bulix.org
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/index.php
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 最近在研究烟熏肉. 昨天弄了烟熏石斑
<UbuntuTalk> [周涛] o
<imadper> zhangjg: 你把首页贴出来, 有意思吗?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早
<zhangjg> 错的错误是Antispam verification failed.
<zhangjg> 这是怎么回事啊？
<zhangjg> 我点击Paste
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我就喜欢吃熏肉... 培根也喜欢
<zhangjg> 错误提示是Antispam verification failed.
<whsailing> 冒冒泡
<imadper> ... 十以内的加减法... zhangjg     微菜说的没错, 数学学得不好, 真的限制编程事业的发展
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/jh6o7g-81933
<zhangjg> 浏览器分辨率有问题
<zhangjg> 没有看清是=
<zhangjg> 号
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/jh6o7g-81933
<zhangjg> 请问new张开后和定义的函数不一致
<zhangjg> 为什么可以执行成功呢？
<imadper> new不是本身就是关键字吗?
<whsailing> 这里有做硬件的吗？？想问个USB的问题
<imadper> zhangjg: 少年, 我不会c++, 但是你的第一行多了一个分号
<zhangjg> 为什么展开后的为new（__FILE，__LINE__)int 这和原来的定义是不一样的，为什么可以正确的执行呢？这是什么道理啊？
<zhangjg> new是关键字
<zhangjg> 我我重载new
<zhangjg> 的确是多了一个分号
<zhangjg> 原来我的意思是只申明不实现的
<whsailing> 在str710下怎样将USB和Nandflash弄成个亲B
<whsailing> U盘
<zhangjg> 后来顽疾注释掉了
<whsailing> 网上这方面的资料实在太少了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 诺基亚计划出售QT资产 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382995 诺基亚 正在关闭 其澳洲QT工作室，裁掉负责Qt3D、QtDeclarative、QtLocation、QtMultimedia、QtSensors和QtSystems的开发团队。诺基亚QT开发者Lorn Potter在邮件列表上透露了 裁员消息 ，他想继续开发QT，但也在寻找新的工 …
<zhangjg> http://code.bulix.org/5btukk-81936
<zhangjg> 我的问题是为什么在main中宏展开后明明和new原型定义不一样，却可以运行呢？
<zhangjg> 有人知道吗
<kk> zhangjg, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<whsailing> 大牛们都在睡觉？
<imadper> microcai: 我同意你的观点了, 数学学不好, 严重限制编程水平的提升
<imadper> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<microcai> imadper:  :)
<imadper> hamo: 嘎馬哥早
<imadper> palomino|working: 早, 马叔
 * palomino|working momo imadper 
<zhangjg> 其实真的是分辨率的问题
<whsailing1> str7x下如何将USB和Nandflash整合成U盘，有哪位大神能提供点信息给小弟
<zhangjg> 我数学不好，但是十以内的加减还是会的e
<pityonline> h
<iMadper|working> zhangjg: 没事, 好多人都不会. 你不是第一个, 也不是最后一个~    :)     开玩笑的
 * hamo momo iMadper|working
<hamo> iMadper|working: 嘎馬哥 是 gfrog_away
<pityonline> hamo: 蛤蟆都混成哥了
<iMadper|working> hamo: 那你是什么?
<hamo> iMadper|working: 以后直接叫哥就可以了
<iMadper|working> hamo: 基哥好!
<hamo> pityonline: P姐都成姐了，我当然也要混个哥当当咯...
<pityonline> hamo: 我是大叔啦
<zhangjg> :-)，分辨率的问题=好看起出像-号，我没有搞明白那是让填写答案的，所以我点击Paste的时候没有填写
<pityonline> adam8157: awesome 那个自动启动里的 gnome-sound-applet 常启动不起来啊，但有时候就能正常启动，另外如果加了 nm-applet，重启一次 awesome 就会多一个网络管理器的图标，遇到过吗？
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 你们组那个实习生被你欺负走了?
 * hamo 搬个小板凳...
<adam8157> pityonline: 我推荐用xinitc定义自启动程序, 或者你可以看下arch的wiki 我没遇到过
<whsailing1> 哎，在软件区里问硬件问题……
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 他回去找工作...
<pityonline> adam8157: 呃，我试下，多谢！
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 本来和我也没交集啊 他文件系统的
<hamo> adam8157: 呆了几天就走了？
<Byte> 求解，我在虚拟机安装ubuntu12.04的时候 是使用快捷安装的  然后安装vmtools的时候总是提示：unable to mount vmware tools not authorized
<adam8157> hamo: 实习生没节操啊, 你懂得
 * adam8157 开玩笑 nicol 
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<iMadper|working> nicol: bye. good luck
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 依然记得, 当时你说只要 nicol 上线你就t他....
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥走了？除了要找新工作以外？
<nicol> ^_^，不是所不是adam踢的嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 回成都吃好吃的去了
<hamo> adam8157: 这理由靠谱...
<nicol> yes
<iMadper|working> hamo: ...
<bcao> adam8157, 你又把人欺负走了阿
<adam8157> 我是无辜的...
<jusss> ee
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 为啥.. 实习生走了 都来怪你?
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 我长得像领导
<iMadper|working> adam8157: ..........
 * jusss web qq竟然提示我ie浏览器版本过低，哼哼
<nicol> QQ Music不知吃火狐浏览器
<nicol> TX真恶心
<microcai> imadper: ... ...
<microcai> nicol:  TX 是个成功的公司
<nicol> 也就中国体制下能生存把
<iMadper|working> microcai: 什么?
<microcai> iMadper|working: 在研究自动控制，所以觉得数学不好，写不出程序
<iMadper|working> microcai: 自动控制? 机械自动化吗? 电机拖动? 切割?
<microcai> iMadper|working:  在做机器人
<iMadper|working> microcai: o... 机器人不好玩. 租个民工, 好用多了. 你又有钱
<microcai> iMadper|working:  ... 笨蛋，我要造出来卖
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 移植蓝牙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382997 但是启动时/etc/init.d/bluetooth这个文件没有 求解 怎么实现 统计信息: 发表于 由 极速人生01 — 2012-08-03 10:27
<hamo> adam8157: bcao为什么会说你“又”把实习生欺负走了？
<iMadper|working> microcai: 毛线, 你那么有钱, 还卖什么
<iMadper|working> bluezd: 这里rh的人究竟有多少呀?
<microcai> iMadper|working: 那也不能坐吃山空
<adam8157> hamo: 领导嘛, 背个黑锅, 正常
<bluezd> iMadper|working: 好像很多啊
<iMadper|working> microcai: 干嘛的机器人? big-bang里面的机械手臂... >
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 他是我们组的, 昨天给你说filco忍者就是这壕
<microcai> iMadper|working:  toy
<whsailing> 哎，我是实习生我当炮灰
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 哦... 你们组好多壕...
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 在我眼里, 打羽毛球还要拼装备, 那个也是壕.
<kevinyings> adam8157: 好强
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 我的拍子90块钱还包邮...
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 你用cherry的机械键盘, 这一点就已经是壕了...
<bluezd> iMadper|working: 都是为了更好的工作嘛 对吧 adam8157
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是
 * hamo 拜见各位壕... bluezd adam8157 iMadper|working
<iMadper|working> hamo: 我用的公司里面配的l100, 这么破的键盘。 你还说我是壕？　没人性！
<hamo> iMadper|working: 你每天从家出发就足够壕了...
<iMadper|working> hamo: 你也可以呀！
<iMadper|working> hamo: 你家在哪儿？
<iMadper|working> hamo: 他们有家住天津的， 说从家到公司也就两个小时， 我要两个半小时。
<hamo> Mayaer: 马丫早...
<hamo> iMadper|working: 价格不一样...
<Mayaer> hamo: 早 ^_^
<iMadper|working> hamo: 当然是越贵越壕了! 用20一把的键盘的人, 和用2k一把键盘的人, 当然是后者壕了
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 他们有家住天津的， 说从家到公司也就两个小时
<palomino|working> 公司在北京么?
<iMadper|working> palomino|working: 恩
<palomino|working> 恩。。果然
<iMadper|working> palomino|working: 啥?
<palomino|working> 没事儿
<palomino|working> 我说市内一般不会要那么久
<hamo> palomino|working: RH的都是壕...
<palomino|working> RH?_?
<kevinyings> iMadper|working: 哥的键盘38
<iMadper|working> kevinyings: l100, 估计也就三十. 还是公司的, 不是我的.
<kevinyings> iMadper|working: 能这么姑妈？
<jusss> kevinyings: 俺的可是40大元的键盘
 * hamo 木有键盘的飘过...
<jusss> hamo: 勇士难道用的是pad?
<hamo> jusss: 笔记本...木有单独的键盘..
<iMadper|working> jusss: 别听基嘎犸壕瞎说, 他用的机械键盘. 500以上的
<jusss> hamo: 俺本来也没有键盘的可是要经常擦笔记本上的键盘，要不容易弄脏屏幕，合上时，所以就买了个键盘
<kevinyings> jusss: 我的笔记本别人看了要吐。。。
<kevinyings> jusss: 但是就是平稳运行4年
<jusss> kevinyings: 难道你对着你的笔记本打飞机打多了？而且还没卫生纸，so...
<kevinyings> jusss : 主要是灰尘加头屑
<jusss> kevinyings: 你难道就不会擦一次每星期。。。
<kevinyings> jusss : 刚开始擦的，后来就懒了
<kevinyings> jusss : 想弄个吹风机吹吹
<jusss> kevinyings: 现在感觉在win下上webchat,有点不习惯，貌似好长时间没在win 下上irc了，一直win都是打魔兽的首选
<jusss> kevinyings: 据说win也能换wm ?
<jusss> 感觉好不习惯，我还是退了吧，
<microcai> Source 引擎来自 GoldSrc 引擎，GoldSrc 引擎来自 Quake 引擎
<MeaCulpa> Half-Life , Quake2 Engine的极品
<MeaCulpa> Source貌似是自己弄了
<evan886> 早上 好
<greencat> hi all
<kk> greencat, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<greencat> hi still havent resolved it
<sjd_zeus> hi all,谁有hadoop的资料呢
<greencat> zhao shang hao a
<greencat> dou zai shui jiao ne ?
<iMadper|working> greencat: 汉字吧.
<piggybox> greencat:  只能ignore你了，实在伤眼睛
<greencat> sorry can not
<ofan> greencat: 卧槽 你还是用windows吧
<greencat> wo zheng zai yong win
<ofan> greencat: 老外？
<greencat> jiu shi ying wei win wo cai bu neng da han zi
<ofan> greencat: 学汉语的？
<piggybox> winxp英文版都可以装中文输入法
<greencat> wo zai shen ming yi xia wo shi zhon guo ren
<ofan> greencat: 你不会装输入法？
<greencat> dan shi bu neng zai irssi shang yong a
<greencat> wo shi ca i niao
<bcao> 要么打英语，要么打汉字。。
<bcao> 拼音看着累死了
<WhiteMoon> 好吧，推荐你firefox+chatzilla 插件
<piggybox> 你http://webchat.freenode.net/ 能上么？
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<greencat> bu xiang yong wang yue ban de irc
<ofan> greencat: irssi+cygwin?
<greencat> wo an zhuang cygwin jiu si ji ?
<piggybox> 那你随便找个能输中文的irc客户端，有这么难嘛？你这拼音让一个房间的人都难受，有点公德好不好
<ofan> msys?
<iMadper|working> greencat: 用英语吧, 求你了
<ofan> 还是mingw？
<greencat> you shi you pidgin dan shi bu neng bian zi ti
<WhiteMoon> windows么果断mirc
<iMadper|working> 拼音你都打错了, 看得真难手
<iMadper|working> 难受
<piggybox> 言尽于此，你想让大家都ignore你就继续拼音吧
<greencat> wo shi nan fang ren
<iMadper|working> greencat: nan fang ren zen me le? pin yin gen wo men de bu yi yang ma? hai shi nan fang dou yong pin yin bu yong han zi? hai shi nan fang gui ding bu xu yong ying yu?
<Mayaer> 发生神马了
<evan886> 用拼音的 好可恶呀
<greencat> wo de yi si shi nan fang ren bu shang chang yong pin yin qin yuan liang
<greencat> pidgin de zi ti hao xiao a
<iMadper|working> `qin yuan liang` should be `qing yuan liang`
<bcao> 有刷屏嫌疑。恩。。。
<greencat> wo cai mei na mei wu liao ne
<iMadper|working> 我才没那么无聊呢. 我帮他翻译一下
<bcao> 算了，我先忽略这个channel.看着头疼。。
<bcao> go ahead .boys :)
<iMadper|working> bcao: bye~
<minus273> hi all
<iMadper|working> .
<kk> minus273, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<greencat> you yi ge bu neng da han zi de haha
<iMadper|working> greencat: in english plz
<minus273> Qǐng yòng dài shēngdiào de pīnyīn plz
<iMadper|working> minus273: 何必嘞...
<minus273> 我一直是US(Intl)的键盘
<minus273> 所以输入法坏掉了就打带调的拼音
<minus273> greencat: 输入法肿么了
<greencat> sheng mei yi si a
<minus273> greencat: 你的输入法肿么了，怎么不能打中文
<greencat> wo yong winxp
<greencat> bu neng shu ru  zhong wen
<minus273> greencat: winxp不是装上中文的语言包就有中文了嘛
<minus273> 非root?
<iMadper|working> 只见过折腾不出来fcitx的, 没见过折腾不出来搜狗拼音输入法的. 智能abc呀
<greencat> mei ren gao su wo a
<kevinyings> greencat: 无语啊，长见识了
<greencat> wo shi cai niao shui jiao wo yi xia a
<minus273> fctix还活着！
 * zodiac1111 哪里有豆腐,我要撞死了
<zodiac1111> google
<minus273> 好怀念fcitx！
<zodiac1111> xchat +fedora
<iMadper|working> 你在google里面输入拼音, 他会帮你转成中文, 然后你复制过来.
<kevinyings> 怎样实现awk的上取整，下取整？
<kevinyings> 有人会吗？
<greencat> ctrl +v bu qi zuo yong zai irssi shang
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不知道Ubuntu 10.04对i7类的电脑支持好不好？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383000 我尝试过在一台新笔记本上安装，感觉新出的12.04装完驱动貌似支持更好点，温度比较低，但是老的10.04就有点高，甚至一直是CPU高温，不会自动降频。 现在又想在一台台式机上装， …
<minus273> ubuntu居然不自带gawk！
<kevinyings> ？？？？
<minus273> 正准备去看下gawk的info
<minus273> 结果居然没有
<minus273> ubuntu真是默认安装太他妈minimal了
<freeflying_> minus273, 怀念毛啊，fcitx现在 actively maintained
<greencat> ru he zhuan tie '
<minus273> freeflying_: 恩，在恢复以前就没用了，所以都不知道
<minus273> 不过还是scim好
<minus273> 我在学校的时候，系统装的默认是ibus
<kevinyings> awk 有默认的取整函数吗？
<minus273> 里面的输入法连"·"都打不出来
<minus273> kevinyings: http://uw714doc.sco.com/cgi-bin/info2html?%28gawk.info%29Numeric%2520Functions&lang=en
<kk> minus273 ⇪ t: Info: (gawk.info) Numeric Functions
<yandong> 遇到一个小问题，求指教http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_63159
<kk> yandong,啥网址y c语言 计算字符串列表的长度，转义好像出问题 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
 * microcai 为何 kk 会用  ⇪ 或者 啥网址y 
<microcai> 啥网址y
<microcai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Message_Passing_Interface#Concepts
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Message Passing Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * microcai 这次 kk 用的是 ⇪
<microcai> http://www.open-mpi.org/
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: Open MPI: Open Source High Performance Computing
 * microcai 这次 kk 用的还是 ⇪
<microcai> 遇到一个问题 http://www.open-mpi.org/
<microcai> kk: 死了？
<iMadper|working> microcai: 调戏kk的人, kk是不会搭理的
<microcai> iMadper|working:  ......
 * yandong kk
<greencat> kk shi nv de ?
<kk> microcai, 您目前的状态是什么？  ㍣ 
<microcai> kk 调戏你
<kevinyings> 目录能理解为指针吗？
<kevinyings> 还是结构对象，里面有指针
<kevinyings> 我跟学弟能这么说嘛
 * minus273 kisses kk
<greencat> 1kiss all
<microcai> kevinyings:  目录怎么会是  pointer
<kevinyings> microcai: 谢了 ，就是int（）+1
<microcai> kevinyings:  ?!
<microcai> kevinyings:  谢啥
<kevinyings> microcai: 目录
<kevinyings> minus273: 谢了
<iMadper|working> microcai: 你莫名其妙被感谢了... 膜拜!
<kevinyings> microcai: 目录仍是文件，刚才打错对象了，我手抖
<freeflying_> minus273, 你试试现在的fcitx
<minus273> freeflying_: 现在不用了，因为要打多国语言
<minus273> 所以scim+m17n最合适
<freeflying_> minus273 奥特曼了吧，fcitx也支持多语言好伐
<freeflying_> fcitx-m17n
<minus273> 要是再有anthy就完美了
<kevinyings> minus273: 对字母加上int 变0 了
<minus273> kevinyings: 要字母的码吗
<minus273> 然后自己写个m17n的国际音标
<freeflying_> minus273, 你移植个吧
<kevinyings> minus273: awk ‘{print int（$2）}’ ,含字母那行变0了
<freeflying_> minus273, fcitx-chewing都有了
<minus273> 哇
<minus273> 好棒
<freeflying_> minus273, fcitx连native immodule都有了
<minus273> 哇！
<minus273> m(_ _)m
<minus273> ff: 现在是谁在写fcitx
<kevinyings> minus273: 怎么说，码什么的有关系，我希望字母不变，还是，需要，我先判断
<freeflying_> minus273, 一个学生
<iMadper|working> minus273: freeflying TigerSoldier吗?
<minus273> 也是这里的熟脸？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 0.0...
<minus273> kevinyings: 能不能先用正则表达式把数字搞出来？
<minus273> awk我不大懂
<freeflying_> minus273, 隔壁  #lde-cn里
<minus273> ff: 在哪个服务器？
<kevinyings> minus273 : 搞定了，还是过滤了一次
<kevinyings> kevinyings : 我讨厌类型什么的
<minus273> freeflying_: 这儿好像就你我认识
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 我是刚来的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 貌似也就你俩活跃点
<kevinyings> microcai: 我对他们说文件系统就是树不久行了
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 树状图么？
<kevinyings> 靠，弄了半天，大家早这么说了
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<microcai> kevinyings:  目录不是指针
<microcai> kevinyings: 目录是文件夹 ... ...
<kevinyings> 目录就是文件
<kevinyings> 连起来就是树啊
<microcai> kevinyings:  这种基础的东西别动不动就乱抽象
<kevinyings> 学树的时候被老师叫了很多次，结果最先觉得像的就是树，网上一搜，都是树
<kevinyings> microcai：没乱抽象啊
<kevinyings> microcai：父子啊
<microcai> kevinyings:  ... ...
<kevinyings> microcai：再加inode
<newqiao> linux下目录文件里面只是没有存放真正的数据，而是文件名之类的信息
<microcai> kevinyings:  inode 是  UNIX 的概念。
<microcai> kevinyings: 我认为 inode 是个很坏的概念，因为它把文件系统的实现细节暴露了
<minus273> 反正abstraction都是要leak的嘛
<minus273> 用PG的话
<kevinyings> microcai：学树时，用的名字是node ，父是parent node 子 son node，我形而上了
<newqiao> inode的设计是从UNIX就开始的，它分开了文件物理信息和逻辑信息
<newqiao> 感觉这样设计很好啊，至少对于文件的保护比较好
<newqiao> lunch ...
<ychael> fuck
 * microcai BlueGene 我知道是啥了～～ MPI clusters 啊
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  hi
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  BlueGene 就是  MPI 的一个平台嘛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  BlueGene   https://asc.llnl.gov/computing_resources/bluegenel/basics/
<kk> microcai ⇪ t: BlueGene/L Basics
<MeaCulpa> microcai: .
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  :D
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  MPI 好东西啊
<microcai> iMadper|working:  MeaCulpa:  我知道国内教材的问题在哪里了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哪里
<UbuntuTalk> [swsend] 5
<microcai> iMadper|working:  MeaCulpa:  http://hpclab.cs.tsinghua.edu.cn/~duzh/book/mpi.pdf  https://computing.llnl.gov/tutorials/mpi  这是2个 MPI 的教程，一个是清华教授写的教材，一个是 MPI 网站给的教程。我看教授写的那个头晕了，现在看在 国外网站的教程，看的津津有味。
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 网格与集群计算研究组（GCCRG），清华大学
<microcai> iMadper|working:  MeaCulpa 同样是讲  MPI 的，一个把  MPI 给你讲晕掉，一个能讲的很好。
<microcai> iMadper|working:  恩恩。所以用国内教材都是学不会东西的
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 国内大学，说是开始就不用国内教材了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 那些都是自己写了YY的
<MeaCulpa> 国内教材是给尖子看的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  比如 THQ ?
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  比如不觉得 THQ 的书是给尖子看的
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  自己书里一大堆谬误
<MeaCulpa> THQ是啥
<MeaCulpa> 老谭？
<minus273> MPI是啥，同一台机子进程之间的通讯法？
<MeaCulpa> 老谭的东西，在TurboC 2.0上估计错的不多吧
<kevinyings> 我被你们弄糊涂了
<MeaCulpa> 老谭错就错在，不想写完整你就给伪代码，这厮既不想写清晰完整，又不甘于给伪代码
<iMadper|working> microcai: ... 是我的眼睛瞎了还是什么?
<iMadper|working> microcai: 清华的那个mpi的教程是韩文的
<iMadper|working> microcai: 在你那里是中文的?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 你不会傻到拿老谭的书里的例子直接去编译吧
<microcai> iMadper|working:  .... chrome 里看是朝鲜文，要下了用 adobe readr看
<iMadper|working> microcai: ................................. 我firefox呀, 也是韩文!
<minus273> 从来没看过THQ的飘过
<microcai> iMadper|working:  !
<microcai> iMadper|working:  奇怪
<minus273> 棒国入侵！
<microcai> iMadper|working:  下载后用 adobe reader 打开
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩, 下载之后用别的看就可以了
<iMadper|working> microcai: 我以为你是给我一个韩文的教程让我看呢
<iMadper|working> microcai: 内核用什么压缩好?
<microcai> iMadper|working:  lzma
<iMadper|working> microcai: 快还是小?
<iMadper|working> microcai: 我需要快, 不要求小.
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: 早呀, 神~
<Stifler> ls
<MeaCulpa> 那为啥要压缩
<microcai> iMadper|working:  快在， lzo 最快
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩, 好
<iMadper|working> microcai: 先编译一个内核试试看. 上次编译的时候出问题了... 就停了...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LZMA最小
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] LZO快
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 咱用的时LZMA
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 也就3.3MB
<Stifler> 压缩的太小会不会使启动变慢?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩，差不多
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 解压需要时间
<microcai> Stifler:  解压的时间比从磁盘加载的时间短多了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩
<microcai> Stifler:  要知道 GRUB 加载内核不用 DMA 的
 * Stifler 表示编译内核从未启动成功过-.-
<Stifler> microcai: O
<MeaCulpa> OMG
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 现在解压算法都很好
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 编译内核我失败过2次。。
<MeaCulpa> RIM 的 Qt相关职位已经 No Longer Available
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 一次驱动没选对
<newqiao> 那有没有报什么error
<MeaCulpa> 也就是说RIM已经抓到足够Nokia的人了
<MeaCulpa> nice
<Stifler> 看好RIM
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 你还期待rim能活?
<piggybox> RIM不是刚layoff 3k人
<Stifler> 全歼盘太好用
<MeaCulpa> Stifler: 恩RIM +U
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 当然
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 到现在我都不知道bis到底有多好...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我期待的是Qt~~~ 我的智力唯一能领会的C++ Tool Kit
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我也不知，哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我的智力啥语言都不懂
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 你要是有我的智商，你就知道Qt有多重要
<Stifler> ..
<MeaCulpa> 话说， Android有全键盘及其么
<MeaCulpa> 话说， Android有全键盘机器否
<MeaCulpa> 我现在离不开全键盘了
<MeaCulpa> Android VPN 安逸
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 好多全键盘的android
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 是么
<piggybox> 有，但是越来越少了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 要都像BB那么舒服
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 给你链接?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 好
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 没试过, 不知道
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: http://www.coo8.com/product/221077.html?utm_source=bbs_smzdm_bj&utm_medium=huodong_jufenghui
<kk> iMadper|working ⇪ t: 【摩托罗拉XT316（朋克黑）联通定制】摩托罗拉（Motorola）WCDMA/GSM手机 XT316（朋克黑）联通定制【价格 行情 报价 促销】 -库巴购物网
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我现在的bb, 键盘都是快捷键的，比如g是google sync, s 是短信之类，不这么搞累死
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 我看了很多Android手机都要拼命划来划去的，二的很
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 还行吧, 我现在的bb, 都不知道除了发短信打电话, 还有什么用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] hwids好蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 没有全键盘，还不如apple了
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 全触屏无爱
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 安装必须卸载pciutils、usbutils
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 苹果贵
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: :P BIS太贵
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] NND我自己编译
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: Apple贵，但是app上的投资，舍不得
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 说过些天就会出20块钱一个月的bis
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 阉割的bis
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 只能push mail, 通行协议没有完全利用的
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 有办法. 淘宝买券, 然后买app, 一百块软妹币当100刀花.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 你这个链接，着键盘显然就是BB Bold系列的键盘...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] .....
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 恩, 现在gtalk都得要bis之后才能用..
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 100RMB...
<MeaCulpa> 368...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: webos要是有BB这外壳，我就webos了...
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 怎么了? 这个已经算是便宜的了...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] GFW好容易抽风。。昨天wikipedia这里被封了一天
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: pixi?
<Stifler> 手写键盘双输入
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|working: 便宜~
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: http://detail.zol.com.cn/cell_phone/index300514.shtml
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y 【摩托罗拉ME632 Pro+】报价_参数_图片_论坛_MOTO MB632摩托罗拉手机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 这个配置高不少
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 屏幕也大一些
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14690924198&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1343970658_4z1_1485086804    淘宝这里1k不到的价格
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y 【赠含100元联通3G卡+双肩包】Motorola/摩托罗拉 ME632/MB632-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 不过你手机都那么多了... 就别折腾了.
<MeaCulpa> Andoid似乎都在比拼配置啊，这烂OS
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 有钱的地方就会攀比。。
<iMadper|working> cfy: 你觉得, /proc/config.gz这东西有用吗? 我在考虑要不要灭了他
<MeaCulpa> 老实说这些moto都像那些老头用的山寨机
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: 弱, 你看的这个还不像. 等我给你找一个
<cfy> iMadper|working: 灭来干什么？况且我这里用的到它，每次我重新编译内核都用它
<iMadper|working> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/motorola-motorola-t3-handheld-walkie-talkie-2-200-yuan-200-minus-100-coupons-available-full-in-fact-to-pay-100-yuan.html
<kk> iMadper|working,啥网址y Motorola 摩托罗拉 T3 手持对讲机*2只　200元（可用满200减100券，实付100元包邮）» 什么值得买
<iMadper|working> cfy: 灭了, 内核大小减少几kb!
<cfy> iMadper|working: 还不如买300x的SDHC卡呢
<MeaCulpa> ...
<palomino|working> .......
<iMadper|working> cfy: sdhc?
<cfy> iMadper|working:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<cfy> Mem:          7892       4404       3487          0        422       2324
<cfy>  
<cfy> iMadper|working: 这你都知道阿？怎么关闭它?
<cfy> iMadper|working: 别告诉我重新编译内核
<iMadper|working> cfy: 我正在编译呢
<iMadper|working> cfy: 这东西默认是M, 让我难以接受呀
<cfy> iMadper|working: M的话，只要rmmod就行吧？
<iMadper|working> cfy: 恩, 可以
<cfy> iMadper|working: 叫啥来着？
<iMadper|working> cfy: 没写, 我也不知道
<cfy> iMadper|working: raspberry pi的浮点貌似只比我的笔记本慢10倍。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 模块用rmmod就卸载了
<iMadper|working> cfy: 不了解arm的世界.
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<adam8157> \rs: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-china/2012-August/005227.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: [kde-china] 重新说下关于 KDE 4.9 的北京面基事宜
<iMadper|working> cfy: 就那天看了一个aarch64
<microcai> iMadper|working:  arm 啊，就是个蹩脚的 x86
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] KDE 4.9除了。。。
<cfy> iMadper|working: 哦？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我KDE4.8.4装没一个月
<iMadper|working> cfy: 你没看? linus吐嘈arm, 说剑桥的水不干净, 他们喝多了才想出来给arm起那么一个名字
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩, 不了解. 就看那个邮件, 觉得arm的名字起得是够脑惨的
<cfy> iMadper|working: 呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> 你们的神到处喷
<palomino|working> 喷神
 * microcai 卡马克才是我心中的神， linus 弱爆了
 * iMadper|working ifvwm 才是心中的神!
<minus273> ifvwm是啥
<iMadper|working> minus273: 亵渎神灵!
<iMadper|working> cfy: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/7/15/133
<piggybox> 大家的宗教热情很高嘛
<kk> iMadper|working ⇪ t: LKML: Linus Torvalds: Re: [PATCH 00/36] AArch64 Linux kernel port
<minus273> iMadper|working: ifvwm是哪位神仙
<kevinyings> iMadper|working;搞基啊
<iMadper|working> minus273: 就在这个房间里呀....
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 居然还是见面的。。。
<minus273> 啊啊啊呵
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔早
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 你越来越早了..
<huntxu> iMadper|working: 靠，都下午了
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 这是我看到你之后, 心理想的话.
<kevinyings> 刚起床的
<felixonmars> linus拒了armv8?
<cfy> iMadper|working: 囧
<iMadper|working> cfy: 看完饿了?
<microcai> felixonmars:  arm* 名字太多了
<microcai> felixonmars:  arm* 而且乱来的
<felixonmars> = =~
<felixonmars> aarch64这名字...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] GOOGLE真厚道。。。
<cfy> iMadper|working: 扫了下
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 还能关广告
<microcai> iMadper|working:  arm 越来越 CISC 了。所以说是蹩脚的 x86.
<cfy> iMadper|working: 能在rpi里用ccl
<iMadper|working> cfy: ... ccl是什么? c-cl?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 反正比中国的某度好多了
<cfy> iMadper|working: clozure common lisp
<cfy> iMadper|working: 一个cl实现
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arm 越来越cisc?
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arm 开始堆指令集了？
<iMadper|working> cfy: 哦. cl实现真多. 我都是挑名字的.
<microcai> iMadper|working:   intel 毁掉了 x86 。 VIA 的 nano 低功耗，性能不知道比 ARM 强多少。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] We've detected a problem with your cookie settings.
<microcai> iMadper|working:  intel 自己造不出低功耗的 x86 还不让别人造，所以毁掉了 x86
<cfy> iMadper|working: microcai 的电脑肯定不错。。。
<iMadper|working> microcai: via的东西, 一直火不起来
<cfy> iMadper|working: 编译比解压慢多了。。。
<iMadper|working> cfy: 必须的. microcai 是壕.
<iMadper|working> cfy: microcai 心情不好可以买下sina
<microcai> iMadper|working: 也让 arm 这种垃圾堆里出来的 cpu 有机可趁
<cfy> iMadper|working: 嗯，我的错
<cfy> iMadper|working: 那不是心情更差了？
<iMadper|working> cfy: :)
<iMadper|working> cfy: 买了玩植物大战僵尸真人版!
<iMadper|working> microcai: 那现在什么的cpu好? 难道ppc??
<kevinyings> : 尼玛，你们一帮吐槽帝啊
<microcai> iMadper|working:  x86_64
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] arm主要是手机市场。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 电脑上P都不是
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] TM要是没智能机arm有几个任用
<minus273> 以后做小电脑用什么CPU好呢
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩. 这东西, 没法做小吧?
<MeaCulpa> UbuntuTalk: ?
<iMadper|working> minus273: 龙芯
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 龙芯。。。
<minus273> 不也是arm嘛
<MeaCulpa> UbuntuTalk: 一辆奔驰平均7-12个arm
<microcai> iMadper|working:  有啊， VIA 就有一个超低功耗的 x86 NANO
<microcai> iMadper|working: 可惜 VIA 最后还是死了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: arm咋了？ 开始加指令集了？
<iMadper|working> microcai: via的东西没火呀
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] nano确实没高起来。。
<microcai> iMadper|working:  不是被更落后的 ATOM 搞死了么
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 现在小笔记本都是atom。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: VIA还在啊，张江，金科路， HP对面
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 一体机也有不少
<cfy> iMadper|working: 关键不是什么好
<cfy> iMadper|working: 关键在于能买到啥
<cfy> iMadper|working: 对于我们用户来说
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  和现在的 NOKIA 一样，快死了
<iMadper|working> cfy: 恩...
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 哦，也是以前辉煌
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] nokia没死吧。。
<iMadper|working> microcai: 别说, 现在的mtk霸气了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 虽然半死不活。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] mtk=国人专用
<minus273> （mtk万岁）
<minus273> mtk是啥指令集？
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 智能机=有钱人用
<cfy> iMadper|working: 话说你可以去学习emacs lisp
<cfy> iMadper|working: 嗯。。。很多小工程
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] mtk是芯片。。
<iMadper|working> 错了, 国产山寨机远销海外
<iMadper|working> cfy: 都是给emacs写插件呗
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 你还好意思写个|working
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 额。。
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 吃饭回来, 总要休息一会儿
<cfy> iMadper|working: 比如 https://github.com/winterTTr/ace-jump-mode
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: winterTTr/ace-jump-mode · GitHub
<minus273> 囧人: mtk里面是啥指令集
<minus273> 自创的？
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 丢失了。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] mtk真心不清楚
<cfy> 我去。。。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我找款MTK手机看看
<cfy> 人呢？imadper?
<madper|playing> cfy: 这里
<cfy> madper|playing: 囧。。。。你突然去掉i...我以为直接丢了呢。。。
<madper|playing> cfy: 打字的时候忘了加了
<microcai> mtk 不是芯片
<microcai> mtk 是一个 OS + SoC
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 全套解决反感
<microcai> mtk 是一个整体。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 方案
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 国内某些小作坊买回来。。
<microcai> 鬼知道 mtk 是啥系统
<microcai> 反正修改修改就成 ios 界面，修改修改就成  win CE 界面
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 自由度高啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 山寨ios。。
<iMinus273> 能不能装POSIX呀
<ifvwm> 类oem啊。很好啊。你只要说要啥界面就可以了。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不能吧，。。
<microcai> iMinus273:  mtk 把 OS 和 cpu 和各种外设都集成到一个芯片上了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 感觉像INTEL的BTO
<madper|playing> microcai: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/182854.htm  cfy
<kk> madper|playing,啥网址y 超越三星GALAXY Note 首款5寸MTK6575手机平板海豚A80亮相_Netbook 上网本 / 平板 / Ultrabook_cnBeta.COM
<microcai> iMinus273:  国内的只是做个外壳，修改一下资源
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] BTO类似
<ifvwm> 这么没做手机的。
<iMinus273> 恩，还是能写程序再开发的嘛
 * MeaCulpa 还是守着对Qt的憧憬吧
<iMinus273> Qt unicode好
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: oops
<iMinus273> ifvwm: 要说MeaCulpa: mea culpa
<ifvwm> 这谁啊
<cfy> madper|playing: 待机咋样？
<cfy> madper|playing: 能挂着wifi，待机2天么？
<cfy> madper|playing: 能装opera么？
<cfy> madper|playing: 其他都无所谓啦 :D
<cfy> madper|playing: 看上去不能跑opera :'(
<madper|playing> cfy: 为什么不能opera?
<cfy> madper|playing: 看上去嘛。mtk的？
<cfy> madper|playing: mtk怎么跑opera?
<madper|playing> cfy: android系统呀
<madper|playing> cfy: mtk现在很厉害的...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 恩
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] operaMTK估计不可以
<madper|playing> cfy: 你out了把...
<cfy> madper|playing: 是。。。。
<madper|playing> cfy: 你用的什么压缩的? lzma还是啥?
<cfy> madper|playing: lzma2
<cfy> madper|playing: 你说算法？
<madper|playing> cfy: 内核的压缩选项
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] lzma？
<cfy> madper|playing: 忘了。。。
<cfy> madper|playing: 怎么看？
<madper|playing> cfy: 那个什么系统v的ipc什么的, 可以灭掉吗?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不行的
<namoamitabuddha> System V
<cfy> madper|playing: 不知道。这种你要问 microcai
<cfy> madper|playing: 我每次都是沿用上次的配置
<namoamitabuddha> 编译内核太折腾。
<madper|playing> cfy: 恩, 知道系统v, 知道ipc, 不知道这东西有用没用...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] zcat /proc/config.gz | grep "HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA"
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] system v ipc是要的
<cfy> madper|playing: 第一次配置用的slackware啥的，忘了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] localhost linux # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep "HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA"
<UbuntuTalk> CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y
<madper|playing> cfy: 恩...
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 我研究过了，不要也行的 .....
<cfy> CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y
<madper|playing> microcai: 会有啥问题不?
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 现在没有啥系统还在用 SystemV IPC
<microcai> madper|playing:  基本上在用 dbus , 谁还用 systemv ipc 啊
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 上次看到个坑跌文章
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 说要v ipc
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 那个作者坑跌
<microcai> madper|playing:  system v ipc 还会资源泄漏
<madper|playing> 恩, 那就取消好了, microcai
<ifvwm> Hicks比赛全程，他的教练Charles Lucas一直跟在他身后。当Hicks精疲力竭之时，卢卡斯就会给他注射一针士的宁（Strychnine），并给他喝下一大杯烈酒威士忌，在终点前6公里处，Hicks又被打了一针士的宁。
<microcai> madper|playing:  system v ipc 是全局的，进程退出没有关闭 systemv ipc , 那这个 ipc 资源就会泄漏着
<microcai> madper|playing:  非常脑残的设计
<madper|playing> microcai: 哦. 我要是编译内核, 主要修改什么? 把不用的硬件给弄没了?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] XZ和LZMA那个给里？
<Cherrot> hi all
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 编译内核一向一向看
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] microcai:XZ和LZMA那个好？
<Cherrot> adam8157: 怎么只看到你一个人。。。我进错频道了？
<madper|playing> Cherrot: ........
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  看帮助
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 额。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我试试XZ压缩
<jyfl987> xz貌似好点
<cfy> jyfl987: 7z貌似不错。还能多线程
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 经实验，LZMA好一点
<cfy> LZMA2压缩慢，解压快
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 同样的内核 LZMA 3.3MB XZ 3.7MB
<jyfl987> cfy: 7z快么？
<cfy> LZMA压缩快，解压慢
 * microcai grep mq_send /usr/bin/ -r 发现 Message Queue 也是可以取消的，没有程序用它
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 压缩慢无所谓
<jyfl987> 解压有所为
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我压根没找到Message Queue。。。
<jyfl987> 解压有所谓
<palomino|working> lzma2压缩怎会慢?
<cfy> palomino|working: 相比LZMA
<palomino|working> 在我机子上比lzma快很多阿
<namoamitabuddha> lzma2 好像没多线程吧
<palomino|working> lzma2支持16核吧
<palomino|working> 以前的lzma只能2核我记得
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我反正双核
<palomino|working> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] BSD Process Accounting
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 这个游泳么
<namoamitabuddha> 我记错了
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 游泳
<madper|playing> 微指令的支持没用吧?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] microcode不知道。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 反正我开了
 * palomino|working 碾压 roylez 
<namoamitabuddha> madper|playing: 有用
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] microcai:BSD Process Accounting 开吗？
<jyfl987> microcai: 我想编译个专门给我的i7优化的 不过我怕其他软件撑不起来
<microcai> jyfl987:  ?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 这个没事的
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  不开
<jyfl987> microcai: kernel
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 哦，不用的啊
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 只有 bootchart 这个程序用到
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我就用了bootchart。。
<microcai> UbuntuTalk: 不打算用 bootchart 就不用开
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)这货。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 好像是节能的
<microcai> jyfl987:  kernel 又不能用 SSE 不能用 AVX  ... 没法用 i7 优化啊
<namoamitabuddha> 不编译内核的新手飘过……
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<jyfl987> microcai: 我看到kernel菜单里有指令集方面的选项
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 我这K了许多
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] Processor family
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] systemd得用cgroups。。
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 不然我酒不开了
<jyfl987> microcai: 而且这是cc的工作 又不是kernel的 虽然他可以采用某类模式使得某些指令更高效 就比如你写c代码 也影响mips上的效率
<\rs> adam8157: 我14:30到达机场……
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] microcai:Single-depth WCHAN output。。。这个什么用啊
<adam8157> \rs: 呵呵
<microcai> UbuntuTalk:  ... 到 irc 来
<madper|playing> pci上面好多不认识的东西, 都关了吧?
<UbuntuTalk> [囧人] 好吧。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  那你打算改写 kernel ?
<jyfl987> microcai: 写个p 我没那么2
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 回 Peking?
 * microcai 重启，去掉 system v ipc 看系统还能不能工作
<adam8157> 我擦... 不是吧
<liuyi> -help
<liuyi> gtalk后遗症。。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不需要 SysV IRC?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: *IPC
<liuyi> system v ipc不用了。。
<liuyi> irc昵称不支持中文。。
 * microcai  yeah ~~~ 没 system V IPC 系统正常启动了
<liuyi> 恩
<liuyi> Single-depth WCHAN output。。
<namoamitabuddha> 看来我 out Le
<madper|playing> microcai: 问下, 设备驱动里面的misc里面, 有多不认识的设备, 全给取消了, 会不会死的很惨?
<liuyi> misc取消应该没事
<microcai> madper|playing:  应该不会
<liuyi> 都不是常用设备
<liuyi> Single-depth WCHAN output是干什么的
<liuyi> @microcai
<madper|playing> microcai: 恩, 行! 那我豁出去了
<microcai> liuyi:  默认选上
<liuyi> 哦
<microcai> liuyi:  WCHAN 是 Wait Channel 的缩写
<liuyi> 哦，明白
<liuyi> Cross Memory Support 这个好像是3.5的心选项。。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • ［經驗分享］Audacious 仿 SRS + Beasts Audio 音效設置方案【就算是木耳也聽得出差別！】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383007 說明： 鑑於近期 Beasts Audio（魔聲）音效甚為流行，故鄙人又來追風一把，對 Audacious 再次進行音效配置調整 本設置方案適用於桌上型電腦的顯示 …
 * microcai 886 ~~ 
<liuyi> 看样子用不上
<liuyi> K了的了
<liuyi> madper|playing:要不要我吧.config给你
<madper|playing> liuyi: 先自己折腾吧
<madper|playing> liuyi: 谢了
<DaBao> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=383007
<kk> DaBao ⇪ ti: ［經驗分享］Audacious 仿 SRS + Beasts Audio 音效設置方案【就算是木耳也聽得出差別！】 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<madper|playing> DaBao: 加音效不好听了
<jyfl987> adam8157: system v ipc不选没问题？
<liuyi> http://code.bulix.org/xz0t4i-81939
<liuyi> microcai说的，他也试了
<DaBao> madper|playing:  各人喜好不同，我就爱折腾点音效什么的
<liuyi> madper|playing:   http://code.bulix.org/xz0t4i-81939我的.config
<liuyi> 非得audacious么。。
<liuyi> amarok用户怎么办
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我觉得不行吧
<\rs> adam8157: 人多不？
<madper|playing> liuyi: 谢了. :)
<adam8157> \rs: 挺多貌似
<liuyi> 需要自己修改驱动什么的
<adam8157> \rs: 4.9是借口, 主要是面基
<liuyi> 不能生搬硬套
<liuyi> :-)
<DaBao> liuyi:  我用的是 Audacious，Amarok 我可顾不上
<madper|playing> liuyi: 恩.
<MeaCulpa> 斋月到了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不是要结束了么？
<liuyi> 自己在blogger建了个博客
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那微菜说他可以
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩，据说新疆zf禁止群众【绝食】
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这么说你要绝食了
<\rs> adam8157: 我来的。那么就直接从首都机场过来了。推荐点路线？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我不是
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不让群众把斋，那不是逼大家qiyi么...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 斋月也不是绝食吧  只是日出就不吃了 这跟和尚过午不食差不多  就是个规矩而已
<adam8157> \rs: 机场大巴到中关村, 步行15分钟就到了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你去和官员说嘛
<liuyi> file systems也得看自己情况
<jyfl987> hamo: 然后再去镇压 :]
<adam8157> \rs: 不过不累么...
<\rs> adam8157: 人多所以决定把另一个活动给翘了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 可能是不许聚众庆祝斋月之类
<adam8157> \rs: 我们这边10来个人聊闲天而已...
<liuyi> 还真有人去XX
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不吃饭+上街= 不允许
<MeaCulpa> 这年头，饿肚子上街就是犯罪...
<liuyi> ...
<\rs> adam8157: 挺好，去认识些人
<DaBao> 不吃饭+上街，可以。但是 不吃饭+集体同时上街，是不可以嘀，会飞震爆弹的
<liuyi> 表示chrome真吃内存
<liuyi> 快10个进城了。。
<namoamitabuddha> Firefox 15 据说解决了内存泄露
<liuyi> 才开了2个标签也。。
<\rs> adam8157: 怎么说也要2小时才能来？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 应该是不让庆祝开斋节了...
<ifvwm> 宗教也是战争的根源。
<\rs> adam8157: 海淀桥第三极一层betacafe是个什么地方
<adam8157> \rs: 海淀教堂旁边
<cfy> ifvwm: 大风好爽阿
<ifvwm> cfy: 额。你那边要受灾了？
<cfy> ifvwm: 没有，没有在这边登陆，只是风大
<jyfl987> 不吃饭会没力气
<ifvwm> 2个大的。估计很猛啊。 cfy
<jyfl987> 其实应该鼓励不吃饭  阿拉伯国家就曾经趁犹太人休息的时候偷袭过
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 问题在于，同是穆斯林，河南，宁夏那种，不但没有啥管制，而且阿訇很猛，基本就是目无法纪
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 因为河南汉人多 党总是喜欢结盟少数人
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我同那边人聊天，似乎他们很不认同XJ那边那些人，觉得他们不够虔诚
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 窝里也看不起呢
<\rs> adam8157: 北京海淀区彩和坊路9号 基督教北京市海淀教堂，betacafe也是这条路上？可否privmsg联系方式，手机上网多有不便
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这很正常啊 穆斯林内部还有好多派呢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我见过不少喝酒的XJ人，不知道是不是MSL
<cfy> madper|playing: dd出一个大文件，格式化成reiserfs格式，然后挂载，这样cache会多算么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 但是喝酒之类，是基本的戒条吧
<cfy> madper|playing: 就是loop挂载
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 他们要碰到苏菲派岂非要打起来
<liuyi> 我们这倒是有人宣传基督教。。
<liuyi> 而且不少
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也不一定 就拿佛教来说 小乘的就不管
<MeaCulpa> liuyi: 移民必备
<liuyi> 小镇上都有教堂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 佛教是佛教
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 大乘佛教也就是梁武帝自己琢磨出来 根据某些规则 应该要推导出素食
<ifvwm> 啥教，内部都很多派的。也互相敌视的。
<MeaCulpa> 论人数，估计msl超过了christian了
<liuyi> 所以各种恐怖袭击。。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 穆斯林一样有好多教派嘛 我意思是 规矩因派而定么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，佛教不说了，水太深
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 基督教还有的派别不认同圣经的地位呢
<jyfl987> 说是伪造的 你怎么说
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 喝酒太基本了
<ifvwm> 还是美国好。啥教派在美国，都改革了。
<liuyi> 教派太乱了
<ifvwm> 喝酒算啥
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那只是你不了解  外行看都一样 内行就不同了
<DaBao> 前几日还见和尚与尼姑办离婚
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 也许吧
<ifvwm> DaBao: ..
<MeaCulpa> DaBao: 婚姻和佛教没关系的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:  一般人看佛教不也以为佛教不能吃荤么 日本的就没事 还能结婚
<MeaCulpa> DaBao: 限制婚姻的只是极少数
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是被党国乱宣传的
<sjd_zeus> http://bbs.musicool.cn/thread-402795-1-1.html
<kk> sjd_zeus,啥网址y 精选系列打造HIFI流行之王《舌尖上的情歌 DSD》 [WAV/迅雷/百度] - 华语无损音乐 - 炫音音乐论坛 -
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 佛教是不限制婚姻  但是和尚是限制  在家居士当然可以结婚
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 大乘不是梁武帝揣摩出来的，但是中国佛教的“不食肉”的戒律是从梁武帝开始的。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 比丘是不结婚的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我没说大乘是 我说的是不吃荤是他揣摩出来的
<MeaCulpa> 不说这个了，没意思
<namoamitabuddha> 日本是明治天皇强制要求结婚。
<sjd_zeus> 能收比丘戒的不多呀
<sjd_zeus> 受
<liuyi> btrfs速度怎么样？
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请教一个关于VMware Workstation虚拟化方面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383008 我的CPU是Intel Core2 Q8400支持虚拟化（VT-x、EM64T），在VirtualBox中可以安装64位的虚拟机，但在VMware Workstation 8中则不可以，提示CPU未开启VT-x 请问各位大神，有没有什么解决的方法 VMwa …
<DaBao> 吃肉不吃肉，还是自己揣摩出来的。。。真是好复杂
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对了 马来西亚穆斯林貌似也有酒
<jyfl987> 是荤腥哈
<jyfl987> 荤是五荤  是调味的植物 腥是肉
<hamo> adam8157: 在这么多地方用机械键盘还是觉得RH最爽...大家都用...没人嫌吵...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是吧，我去过马来西亚，文莱，都不喝酒的
<jyfl987> 不过上次我一个信佛的朋友说可以吃三净肉
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是看大马华人论坛说的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 也许你碰到的人比较虔诚么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 他说谁可以吃三净肉？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 他没说 他只是居士
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 居士就是说皈依三宝的吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那地方也有很多不虔诚的人，印尼和大马
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不食肉是其他的戒律
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 至少rape 华人妹子的不是
<ifvwm> 不信教的，扯啥。
<namoamitabuddha> 话说刚才在讨论编译内核，怎么一会儿变成这了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我搞不清他
<MeaCulpa> 内核内核
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 关键是大马法律规定马来人生下来就是穆斯林  所以有的人是当得不情愿的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比丘完全不吃肉？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 壮阳的菌类都不齿
<jyfl987> 其实不吃肉是从不杀生推导出来 古代科学知识不发达 没有认识到植物也是生命嘛 要从杀生角度来看 吃饭才真是造孽 一碗饭得杀多少生呢
<liuyi> 照这么说啥都不能吃。。。
<liuyi> 割稻子也是杀生。。
<jyfl987> liuyi: 可以去医院打葡萄糖 那个是合成的 lol
<liuyi> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是，好像是菩萨戒。
<liuyi> 打点氰化钾吧。。省得没东西吃三受罪
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 例如说喝水，呼吸
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我很好奇阿拉伯战士当年打胜了 喝不喝饮料庆祝 要是喝的话  不能喝酒 不知道他们喝什么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 植物也算“众生”。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 要研究自己研究，这里还是继续讨论编译内核。
<ifvwm> 落后的时代，才信教嘛。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 为何不算？
<DaBao> 信教不等于落后哦
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 既然梁武帝可以推导出不吃肉  我们也可以再发展下嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 本来就算
<ifvwm> 是不等于。只是宗教起源是这样的。
<jyfl987> DaBao: 那看信什么教了 信飞面教绝对不落后
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这不是发展的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不争论了，争论无益。
<ifvwm> 现在的宗教，没那么强的信念了。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 奶
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这样才对 不要老争口
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 奶喝不了那么多吧
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 阿拉伯战士，基本没啥辉煌的战绩，马木留客？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 蜂蜜水
<ifvwm> 有光辉战绩的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有吧  阿拉伯军队曾经把大唐军队也打败过的
<jyfl987> 战斗力还不错的
<ifvwm> 征服好大的地方。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我现在终于知道他们为何规定要娶多个老婆了
<MeaCulpa> 蜂蜜水咯
<jyfl987> 不抽烟不喝酒  好像也没别的消遣了
<ifvwm> 这扯的。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 主要是因为争论一个其实自己一无所知的东西，完全无益。还是现实点，例如你说编译内核啥的，你接触过很多的。
<DaBao> 一个老婆就够受了。。。
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 在古代就是这样了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ifvwm> 唐朝那么发达。咋不规定要5个老婆？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你这就是逞口舌了 我是不信佛的可以这么干  你信的不能
<ifvwm> 大大的消遣。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 好的。
<jyfl987> 中国一向来是一夫一妻多妾
<jyfl987> 还有滕
<ifvwm> 那是有钱而已，不是规定。
<ifvwm> 法律规定算了。
<DaBao> 晒一下，鄙人基督徒
<namoamitabuddha> 话说昨天听了 listeningexpress 上的 VOA 关于 AIDS 传播的 report
<ifvwm> lol
<jyfl987> 是法律规定哈
<ifvwm> DaBao: ..
<ifvwm> 为啥入教？ DaBao
<namoamitabuddha> DaBao: 没什么好晒的，信仰是私人的事情。
<jyfl987> 你如果注意一下那些大官 封妻封的只有一位的
<jyfl987> 妾没有人管你
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 规定是说，一个男的【最多】可以娶4个老婆，比中国严格多了
<jyfl987> DaBao: 你是天主教还是新教还是东正教？
<liuyi> freebsd的LOGO真有意思
<liuyi> 牛魔王
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 法典给了他们上限
<DaBao> 基督教新教
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 是比中国严格 而且你每娶一个还要跟家里现有的商量
<ifvwm> 想起了那跳河的笑话。 DaBao
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在，中国人只管新教叫基督教
<jyfl987> DaBao: 开尔文派？
<ifvwm> jyfl987: lol
<MeaCulpa> 老外应该也只是说的新教
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我得尊重他们嘛 他们不这么自称我就不能当他面这么叫
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: Christian?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: not me
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不是，我说是这样称呼的？
<jyfl987> 上次看wiki 发现穆斯林里有一个教派很有科学气质
<jyfl987> 好像基督教也有这么个派
<jyfl987> 后来他们都说跟佛教有关联
<jyfl987> ifvwm: 嘿嘿  我才看到你说那跳河的笑话
<namoamitabuddha> 有 reference 么
<jyfl987> wiki上有
<namoamitabuddha> 你要给链接
<jyfl987> 至于真假 验证不是我的工作了
<namoamitabuddha> 起码的学术规范
<ifvwm> 。是吧
<jyfl987> 我这是聊天 又不是搞学术
<jyfl987> 你这是给我讨论论文么
<ifvwm> 才看到。你开始那样问，我以为是准备照抄那笑话呢。
<jyfl987> 没有  我一向问得很细
<DaBao> 就怕问的细的人
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我去找那链接给你 免得你生闷气
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我没生气
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 只是说国人似乎向来说话不给 reference 的
<ifvwm> DaBao: 我见过入教的，都是受苦的人啊。你咋也入了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 说谎也犯戒了吧
<DaBao> 也受苦呗
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 嗯，如果受五戒的话。
<ifvwm> 不至于。没多大年纪吧。
<DaBao> 开始看报告喽，各位聊着
<jyfl987> 德鲁兹派的经典为诸位创立者的信函集《智慧书》(Epistles of Wisdom)，也信奉《古兰经》，教义为信奉安拉为宇宙间唯一真主，其灵智普通人不可知，哈基姆为真主的代言人，只有他才能理解真主的灵智，他将在末日时重回世间拯救信徒。该教派有着严格的等级制度，强调对哈基姆和教会的绝对服从。该教派不奉行伊斯兰正统教派的“五功”，也ä
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 按理来说每说一句话只要其中有来自聊天上下文之外的内容，都需要给出 reference。
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%BE%B7%E9%B2%81%E5%85%B9%E6%B4%BE
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 德鲁兹派 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那是写论文
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 聊天没有这个规矩  你自己可能有这个规矩 但是自己的规矩不能约束别人  就跟法律和道德一样 法律约束所有人 道德约束自己
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你看的 wiki 是英文的还是中文的？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 中文
<ifvwm> 。。这样的句子，难道还能翻译出来。。
<namoamitabuddha> 他贴的内容我看不到
<namoamitabuddha> 乱码
<jyfl987> 这个教派挺异类的  不搞五功 也不设清真寺
<namoamitabuddha> The Institute of Druze Studies estimates that 40%–50% of Druze live in Syria, 30%–40% in Lebanon, 6%–7% in Israel, and 1%–2% in Jordan.
<liuyi> dolphin怎么不能透明
<ifvwm> 额。不乱码嘛
<liuyi> 跑了趟国外论坛 发现那不是dolphin。。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 找到那个说 佛教跟基督教关系的条目了 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BD%9B%E6%95%99%E8%88%87%E5%9F%BA%E7%9D%A3%E6%95%99
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 佛教與基督教 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ifvwm> 犹太教说，基督教是叛徒。
<ifvwm> 是白眼狼
<jyfl987> 这个里面提到的诺斯底教派也是崇尚智慧  跟 伊斯兰的德鲁兹派有点像
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Connection reset
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 算了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你如果用手机上  他会自动跳转 移动版， 那个会被reset 你可以在他还没跳转的时候中止更新 就能看内容了
<liuyi> 挂代理
<liuyi> m.wikipeida.org 一直被封
<liuyi> 不知道为什么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是手机
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 算了
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，中午去gym洗了把澡，现在就饿了
<jyfl987> 算了就拉倒 反正我给出来了
<namoamitabuddha> 恩
<jyfl987> 那个新教徒跑哪里去了？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Quit
<namoamitabuddha> 所以现在可以重新讨论啥 SysV IPC, miscs 啥了
<jyfl987> sysv ipc
<jyfl987> 那个究竟是不是必须的
<liuyi> sysv ipc不用选。。
<liuyi> microcai说是老技术le
<namoamitabuddha> 我反正是用默认内核
<namoamitabuddha> Debian 默认是选了
<jyfl987> 这个当然是老技术了 system v都多老了
<jyfl987> 只是我不知道现在还有那些工具是必须要他的
<UbuntuTalk> naixiao gong 的昵称已更改为 xg。
<jyfl987> 虽然基督教反猶太历史悠久，但基督教的弥赛亚耶稣是猶太人。
<jyfl987> 额  这句太讽刺了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383010 最近安装了一个ubuntu12.04（不是wubi安装），有时候关机就会死机，停留在那个关机画面上没反映了，只能强行关机。上网一查发现很多人都遇到过这样的问题，这可能是ubuntu的一个bug。不知道有没有人知道 …
<UbuntuTalk> [xg] 有没有人在用ubuntu-12.04-server，感觉咋样
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 之前给同事写了个脚本操作Switch, 忘了把测试代码去掉，结果同事反映，跑出这个结果...
<MeaCulpa> [2012-07-31 09:23:23,816 - test - jyxu - WARNING - WARNING]
<MeaCulpa> Warp core over heat!!
<adam8157> hamo: 刚不在
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 又打台球..
<adam8157> hamo: 三胜一负
<hamo> adam8157: 跟谁？
<adam8157> hamo: 不同的对手
<hamo> adam8157: 胜了3个菜鸟吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋可能
<madper|playing> adam8157: 我没看到呀这次..
<hamo> adam8157: 好嘛，菜鸟都赢不了...
<liuyi> .。
<hamo> iMadper|working: adam8157是不是输给你了？
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 你真不走运..
<iMadper|working> hamo: 那倒不会, 我不会打...
<iMadper|working> hamo: 我只是看见adam打过三次球而已
<hamo> iMadper|working: 你可以试一下，说不准哟...
<liuyi> 不知道wikipedia服务器用的是什么系统
<adam8157> roylez: https://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/08/source-sans-pro.html 这字体如何
<iMadper|working> hamo: 以前试过一次, 我的杆碰不到我的白球, 是什么水平?
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Source Sans Pro: Adobe’s first open source type family « Typblography
<hamo> iMadper|working: 再练习几天就可以赢 adam8157 了
<ifvwm> iMadper|working: 因为你不是蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<ifvwm> adam8157: 美式？
<iMadper|working> ifvwm: ... 神, 说真的, 我没理解...
<liuyi> 2008年10月之前，维基百科服务器的操作系统主要是采用红帽Linux技术，但维基百科基金会于2008年10月9日宣布，旗下400多台服务器陆续将改用Ubuntu Linux的方案。[8]
<adam8157> iMadper|working: 黑八
<ifvwm> @
<iMadper|working> adam8157: 不懂.
<ifvwm> 撞大运的，没劲。
<liuyi> 在2012年夏天发布的 KDE SC 4.9，将可以直接执行 Wayland，主要用于支援行动设备，也就是Plasma Active。[
<liuyi> 我还是等KDE5把
<namoamitabuddha> liuyi: wayland 如何了？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 遥遥无期吧
<liuyi> wayland还没稳定呢
<liuyi> 那只是个初步计划
<evan886> 请问有人用 用过神舟的超级本么
<liuyi> 不是说kwin得用wayland。。
<liuyi> 我持观望态势，等KDE 5
<namoamitabuddha> wayland 了之后是不是 wm 都不能用了？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] KDE5出来后得稳定个一年 QT也得稳定好久
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 一点都不要着急。。。
<liuyi> wayland和X完全不同。。
<liuyi> 作者不开发的话估计不行
<liuyi> 况且wayland没稳定呢。。
<namoamitabuddha> 悲剧
<namoamitabuddha> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.window-managers.awesome/8154
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Discussion about awesome window manager ()
<liuyi> 坐等wayland 1.0+kde5
<liuyi> 我懒得更新kde 4.9了，变化不大
<namoamitabuddha> KDE 在 win32 上都有移植
 * microcai 没 system v ipc 的kernel用不了 chrome 
<liuyi> 额
<iMadper|working> microcai: 还好我都是firefox
<liuyi> KDE FOR WINDOWS确实有
<liuyi> 这么说不能关了
<iMadper|working> liuyi: 我觉得还是可以关.
<liuyi> chrome用户无语
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: 你关关看，弄了不巧发现 firefox 也不能跑
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 关了, 还没重启呢
<liuyi> +1
<liuyi> 话说怎么关？非得重新弄内核？
<microcai> iMadper|working:  firefox too
<iMadper|working> microcai: 丢.... 难道要我重新编译?
<microcai> iMadper|working:  不用
<iMadper|working> microcai: 啥?
<microcai> iMadper|working:  改了以后重新 make 就行，只重新编译需要重新编译的文件的
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: 修改一丁点设置编译很快的
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: 不需要 make clean
<iMadper|working> microcai: 恩
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 恩.
<namoamitabuddha> 我编译过，但是现在已经不折腾这些了
<liuyi> 恩
<jzmer> sourceforge 至今未解封
<huntxu> iMadper|working: perl 5.10 怎麽處理 \$
<huntxu> iMadper|working: scalar handler
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 你不能上而已
<huntxu> iMadper|working: scalar reference
<jzmer> namoamitabuddha: 不要嘲笑我了
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 你打电话给你的 ISP
<huntxu> ifvwm: 神
<namoamitabuddha> jzmer: 抱歉，好像是 reset 了
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] sourceforge 起码墙了一年了
<namoamitabuddha> 没有
<namoamitabuddha> 前些天刚刚上过
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 额
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 那就是我用的isp墙了一年了。。
<namoamitabuddha> 但今天我也不能上了
<jusss> ifvwm: ubuntu启动时到底用upstart还是sys v,我在/etc/init.d/建了一个脚本，让后又在/etc/rc2.d下建了这个脚本的软链接，然后开机就自动执行这个脚本了，这不是sys v的启动吗？你原先让我sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove,删除gdm的软连接，可是重启没修改/etc/default/grub里面的splash,gdm还是会自启动的，so这又是upstart启动，因为upstart只需要/etc/init/的job,即使把/etc/init.d/gdm
<ifvwm> huntxu: 啥意思。
<ifvwm> jusss: 自己去看upstart啊。说这么复杂。
<iMadper|working> huntxu: 啥? \$ 引用?
<ifvwm> jusss: /etc/init/下有conf的，就都是改成upstart了。自己判断
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 确实最近两天sf比较难上. 之前一直都挺好的.
<jusss> ifvwm: 那还是同时用两种启动方式？
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: jp 看看
<ifvwm> 咋会同时。肯定是upstart在管理。顺便兼容下sysv而已。
<liuyi> 我们这也就这段时间被封
<liuyi> 以前是OK的
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 我今天能上....
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: 你现在？
<jusss> ifvwm: upstart只需要/etc/init/,若要兼容那不是也的用sys v吗
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 能上, 要截图给你看?
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: 错了,  我默认开代理了...
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper|working: 不需要了，我这里 reset
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: ... 我也reset了, 抱歉
<iMadper|working> namoamitabuddha: autoproxy...
<liuyi> upstart和systemd不知道那个快
<jusss> ifvwm: gdm用的貌似是upstart,so你那句sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove岂不是没必要了？。。。
<ifvwm> upstart应该自带了解析sysv配置的嘛。又不要启动一个sysv服务
<ifvwm> 是啊。当时不知道你的版本啊
<ifvwm> 是分开说了2种情况的啊
<namoamitabuddha> upstart 优秀？
<ifvwm> 难说。没感觉
<ifvwm> 正常就好
<jusss> upstart通过/etc/init/rc-sysinit,conf和rc.conf最后还不是调用了/etc/init.d/rc,这不是更慢吗
<ifvwm> 兼容的，都会慢些。只是多读一个文件，不会慢。慢的关键，是服务的自己的过程。
<ifvwm> 这你是感觉不出的。
<jusss> 事件机制真会快吗？
<ifvwm> 并行机制才快吧。
<ifvwm> 要启动快，还不如把服务都去掉。
<jusss> ifvwm: so，你的意思是ubuntu会启动/etc/init/下的服务，也会启动/etc/init.d/下的服务？
<ifvwm> init下没有的，就去init.d下找。估计是这样。
<ifvwm> 有的，就不找了。
<ifvwm> 细节，自己去研究
<jusss> ifvwm: 那我没修改/etc/init/gdm.conf按理说gdm该自启动，可是我在/etc/default/grub把splash改成text后，为啥它不自启动了，而且如果不改grub它会自启动
<ifvwm> upstart的启动，事件互相依赖，估计解析有些复杂。搞得像类似xml一样。
<ifvwm> 那是grub传递参数的影响嘛。
<ifvwm> 和服务本身的配置文件没关系
<liuyi> 恩
<liuyi> 估计分级别吧
<jusss> ifvwm: 只修改个开机画面咋会去影响到gdm,
<ifvwm> 自己看，我要开会了。
<liuyi> 。。
<jusss> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 刚面试了个从sae过来的小孩儿
<liuyi> 。。
<hamo> adam8157: 感觉如何？
<microcai> jusss: upstart 搞的 这么复杂
<microcai> jusss: 干脆死了算了，让  systemd 上场
<bcao> adam8157, 是不是他台球把你打赢了，你决定不录用了？
<liuyi> systemd其实也复杂。。
<adam8157> bcao: ...
<liuyi> 不过不需要什么设置
<jusss> microcai: 哦
<mao> 大家好啊
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<liuyi> hotmail改版后真不错
<jusss> alvin_rxg: upstart启动会同时启动/etc/init/下的服务和/etc/init.d/下的服务吗？
<microcai> jusss:  这里人都是  systemd 而
<microcai> jusss:  这里人都是  systemd-er , upstart 已经没人关心了
<jusss> 哦
<kevinyings> adam8157: 小孩，芳龄多少啊？
<Stifler> 啊～哦～，啊～哦哎
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我们见过吧...
<jusss> 你们查单词都用啥？
<kevinyings> adam8157: 绝对的
<adam8157> kevinyings: 托总那次呗
<Stifler> tag@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<iMadper|working> jusss: hamo 用百度字典, 别人不知道.
<liuyi> baidu
<kevinyings> adam8157: 绝对没啊
<hamo> kevinyings: 那次人太多了...
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 我这边 debian stable 中枪
<hamo> adam8157: 都不知道谁是谁了...
<kevinyings> adam8157 : 托总谁啊
<adam8157> kevinyings: 那你啥时候见过我的...
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不升 testing?
<microcai> alvin_rxg: ?
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我现在25周岁
<microcai> alvin_rxg: 谁开枪了？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 为啥呢
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 你哇
<kevinyings> adam8157: 梦里，梦里，见过你
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 哦，只是问问
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  胡说
<adam8157> 0_0
<alvin_rxg> 10:23:50      microcai | jusss:  这里人都是  systemd-er , upstart 已经没人关心了
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我哪里开枪了
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  ... ... 确实嘛
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  upstart 这种垃圾谁去关心
<alvin_rxg> :| well， 我错了
<imadper> microcai: 我能用chrome和firefox
<imadper> microcai: 我依稀记得我貌似去掉那个东西了
<imadper> microcai: 怎么看我是不是真的去掉了? zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i "ipc" ?
<microcai> imadper:  !?
<microcai> imadper:  怎么可能
<imadper> microcai: 怎么看是否去掉了?
<microcai> imadper:  ipcs
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: grep 下来呢？
<microcai> imadper:  要是报告说没这个系统调用才是去掉了
<liuyi> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep "CONFIG_SYSVIPC"
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好
<liuyi> localhost files # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep "CONFIG_SYSVIPC"
<liuyi> CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y
<liuyi> CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y
<liuyi> CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y
<liuyi> 你看我的就是CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y
<imadper> microcai: liuyi 还在
<imadper> microcai: liuyi ... 竟然还在...
<liuyi> ？
<imadper> liuyi: 难道我没有去掉... 可能是我记错了..
<liuyi> 。。
<liuyi> 你重新编译内核了？
<imadper> liuyi: 恩, 编译了..
<liuyi> 。。
<imadper> liuyi: 用的abs
<liuyi> ABS啥啊，我都是手动编译的
<liuyi> 是arch的么
<imadper> liuyi: 恩.
<imadper> liuyi: arch build system吧
<liuyi> 。。。没保存 .config？
<imadper> liuyi: 保存了呀...
<liuyi> ....真心没遇到过
<imadper> liuyi: 开pae的话, 只改那一个选项就行吧?
<liuyi> PAE有个4GB选项就是
<imadper> 恩, 好的
<microcai> imadper:  开啥 PAE
<microcai> imadper: 直接 64bit 内核
<liuyi> LS+1
<liuyi> PAE必要不大。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，lubuntu12.04-alternate怎么安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383021 我用unetboot写入u盘安装不成功，还有没有其他办法？希望能说详细点，alternate版我没安装过。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuiziyuansy — 2012-08-03 16:36
<liuyi> 不如直接64
<imadper> microcai: 半路改成64的可以?
<\rs> liuyi: zgrep
<microcai> imadper:  64bit 内核, 要是不想用 32bit OS 可以直接用 64bit kernel + 32bit OS
<microcai> imadper:  只需要内核改 64 位就行了
<imadper> microcai: 这也可以?
<microcai> imadper:  可以
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好的
<microcai> imadper:  先弄个 multilib 的 gcc
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你查单词用啥
<imadper> microcai: 现在编译3.5靠谱不?
<liuyi> 靠谱
<microcai> imadper:  然后用 make ARCH=x86_64 menuconfig ; make ARCH=x86_64 all ; make install .....
<\rs> microcai: 如何 64bit kernel + 32bit os
<microcai> \rs:  看上面
<imadper> 3.6rc1...
<microcai> imadper:  或者 export ARCH=x86_64 后再编译内核
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好的. thx
<liuyi> 全套64路过
<microcai> liuyi:  gooooood
<microcai> liuyi:  严重 BS 使用 32bit  的人
<liuyi> kernel.org的3.5怎么消失了。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那样影响效率的吧
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  x86_64 å¿«
<liuyi> 不会有什么变故吧
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 64-bit kernel + 32-bit kernel
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 32-bit *OS
<\rs> microcai: 是指 CONFIG_64BIT ?
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 和 64-bit *OS 比
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  别看指针变 64bit 了，可是 x86_64 比 x86 多了 16 个寄存器
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 但用不了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  kernel  用了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 因为 32-bit OS
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   kernel 有在用
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: OS 的其他部分不用
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  谁让他们其他部分非要 32bit
<namoamitabuddha> 而且我觉得 x86 架构寄存器太少
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  x86_64 总算多了，可是有的人是不爱用，非要 32bit......
<imadper> microcai: 现在想改成全64也没办法了...
<\rs> microcai: 你这么做需要 CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION 吗
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 也不多
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  不知道这种谣言哪里开始的
<microcai> \rs:  要
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我希望 100+ 寄存器
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  寄存器多了 context switch 开销大
<\rs> microcai: 这个 EMULATION 字样总让人觉得影响效率
<namoamitabuddha> 很可惜我计算机不支持 64-bit
<namoamitabuddha> 汗
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  寄存器很多的适合那种没多任务的嵌入式环境
<microcai> \rs:  不影响，有 benchmark, 64bit kernel + 32bitos 比 纯 32bit kernel + OS 的要快
<liuyi> namoamitabuddha:你那CPU够破了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 寄存器多了就不需要临时变量了
<namoamitabuddha> liuyi: Pentium M
<namoamitabuddha> liuyi: 非常糟糕
<liuyi> 。。
<liuyi> E2180路过
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: push pop 开销也大
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不需要完全 push/pop 的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  那寄存器又少了
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 寄存器堆栈
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  是
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  古老落后的 RISC 思想
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 例如寄存器组 X1,X2,...
 * microcai RISC 是傻逼的发明
 * microcai RISC 是没能力造 CISC 的人发明的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 下标都是相对下标
<liuyi> microcode有什么用
<jyfl987> microcai: 你是没能力造cpu的傻逼
<UbuntuTalk> [vic wang] .........
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  知道 RISC 怎么来的不？ 纯粹的学校教育产物。学校需要简单的 CPU 结构好教书。结果个别成绩差的毕业生就拿 RISC 当成品卖了
<WhiteMoon> 谁装了arch 2012.7.15啊
<microcai> jyfl987:  namoamitabuddha:  知道 RISC 怎么来的不？ 纯粹的学校教育产物。学校需要简单的 CPU 结构好教书。结果个别成绩差的毕业生就拿 RISC 当成品卖了
<lion> 哈哈哈
<microcai> jyfl987: 如果我造 CPU , 我这个傻逼一定也只能造 RISC , CISC 太复杂，我造不出来
<liuyi> WhiteMoon: 肯定是问新版ISO怎么装。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 那个我不知道 你怎么来的我倒是小学上课学过
<microcai> jyfl987:  你们教的真早。。。。。。
<WhiteMoon> liuyi, 还没下
<liuyi> 砸了
<liuyi> 咋了
<WhiteMoon> liuyi, 就问问好用不。
<lion> hello everybody
<jyfl987> microcai: 我说的是事实呢
<microcai> jyfl987: 我感叹一下。我上初中才教的
<microcai> jyfl987: 你们真早
<liuyi> WhiteMoon: arch不错
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂事晚 实践早 我懂事早 实践却晚  额
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: risc 怎么来的
<microcai> jyfl987: 教太早，实践晚，小心忘记怎么做
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 就学院里发明来的呗  不过也有引用工程师的统计数据
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 当时工程师有统计存在的代码 发现许多指令基本不用
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: A number of systems have been described by various computer architects as the first reduced instruction set architecture, and there is no consensus on the very specific system which can be called the first RISC system.
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 所以从这个目的出发要搞精简指令集  至于是否对齐 那是顺带搞的 流水线优化
<jyfl987> 我最近想的就是  可以一个流水线要取的字节固定 但是指令不必固定长度 这样可以编译器把指令搭配成固定长度 就跟mips的延迟槽那样
 * microcai RICS 乱优化
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 反正我了解的是从学院出来的
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/1982/CSD-82-106.pdf
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 他们有不同看法 我没意见
 * microcai 亲眼看到 2G 的 mips 龙芯 (8核) 速度还不如 ATOM
<liuyi> ；。。。
<jyfl987> microcai: 龙芯那个有乱序发射 应该比君正的mips狠 速度不如应该是编译器问题
<jyfl987> 如果你真自己手工写汇编优化 不见得比atom慢
<microcai> jyfl987:  gcc 怎么会有问题
<microcai> jyfl987:  每条指令是比 ATOM 快
<imadper> microcai: 龙芯自己可是号称7倍实力秒杀i7~ 虽然我从来没信吧...
<jyfl987> 当然也看处理什么任务了 龙芯好像不带媒体加速指令吧  atom好像带
<microcai> jyfl987: 但是问题是真实的世界不是 CPU 核心快了就行的
<jyfl987> microcai: mips界最大的问题就是gcc 额
<microcai> jyfl987:   cache size , code density 都会影响实际执行速度
<jyfl987> microcai: 许多时候编译器没法帮你做延迟槽优化 需要你自己调整程序结构
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 啥优化？
<microcai> jyfl987: 缺乏 SSE 才是 mips 比 ATOM 慢的原因
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比如你搞个  load a  然后下一步就引用他  肯定不行的 因为加载有延迟
<liuyi> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/236/236540.htm
<kk> liuyi ⇪ ti: MIPS+君正：全球最低价Android 4.1平板上市-MIPS,君正,JZ4770,Android 4.1,Jelly Bean,最低价,平板-驱动之家
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 在一个流水线周期里 你基本就不能干加载了 一般编译器用nop填充 但是如果你有别的任务 只是计算 可以填充在这里
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 大概知道了
<microcai> jyfl987:  misp 编译出来代码太大
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就是说 load 的话内存和 cpu 运算有异步
<jyfl987> microcai: 也有mips16
<microcai> jyfl987:  指令密度太低
<liuyi> microcai: microcode干什么的？更新有什么好处？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 写也是一样 跟你搞浮点运算差不多
<jyfl987> microcai: 这干我毛事  纯粹看你做啥
<microcai> liuyi:  micocode 是 BIOS 带的，更新 bios 就可以了
<imadper> microcai: www.cnbeta.com/articles/142023.htm
<jyfl987> microcai: 搞路由的 好多mips
<liuyi> 哦。
<imadper> microcai: 颤抖吧!
<alvin_rxg> Title: 龙芯3B超强劲 1G主频性能远超Intel i7_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<microcai> jyfl987: 路由器不需要浮点运算
<jyfl987> 也就主频
<microcai> jyfl987: 路由器只需要 主频
<jyfl987> 龙芯都是大忽悠
<microcai> jyfl987: 路由器主频越高越好。
<liuyi> SRP532W路过
<jyfl987> microcai: 路由用fpga更好 lol
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 近期sourceforge又不能顺利访问下载，镜像站点还是有的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383024 万恶的reset 湖北电信 1.SmFwYW4gQWR2YW5jZWQgSW5zdGl0dXRlIG9mIFNjaWVuY2UgYW5kIFRlY2hub2xvZ3kK 自己找去，免得被某些人知道 2.uk mirrror http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/down ... forge.net/ 竟然也被reset了 3.SXJpc …
<microcai> jyfl987: 路由器最好就是一个周期就是一条指令，这样写代码能预测代码的时延
 * microcai 我这里 sf 也 reset 了
<namoamitabuddha> 没办法，估计出啥事情了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 那不可能  你这是软件层面的考虑
<jyfl987> microcai: 其实x86下面也是risc的架构了
<jyfl987> 现在这个不过是模拟的
<microcai> jyfl987: 谁跟你说 x86 是 risc 的
<jyfl987> 不知道当前 cyrix的那个底下是不是
<microcai> jyfl987: 不要 YY
<microcai> imadper:  笑而不语
<namoamitabuddha> 他说的是 microcode 吧
<imadper> microcai: 为什么不见你评价power pc?
<microcai> imadper:  power pc 早晚也要给 Xeon 比下去
<microcai> imadper:  risc 性能已经到头了， x86 还能提升
<imadper> microcai: 就看过一眼power系列的汇编, 蛋疼, 然后就没兴趣了..
<jyfl987> The terms CISC and RISC have become less meaningful with the continued evolution of both CISC and RISC designs and implementations. The first highly (or tightly) pipelined x86 implementations, the 486 designs from Intel, AMD, Cyrix, and IBM, supported every instruction that their predecessors did, but achieved maximum efficiency only on a fairly simple x86 subset that was only a little more than a typical RISC instruction set (i.e. without typical RISC
<jyfl987> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Complex_instruction_set_computing  microcai 自己看
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Complex instruction set computing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<microcai> jyfl987:  不要跟他们 YY
<ifvwm> 2个人在pk对网文的理解能力？
<ifvwm> 又不做芯片的，扯这干嘛
<microcai> jyfl987:  intel 自己说 x86  性能的提升主要是越来越多的代码直接执行，越来越少的代码需要 microcode
<jyfl987> microcai: 你这人  现在比不上 就说早晚要比上  如果比得上 那就说 事实是这样  照你的逻辑 什么都讲得通
<microcai> jyfl987:  x86 最早是 risc 核， 现在已经是 cisc 核了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 争实在没意思
<jyfl987> microcai: 你说最早？？
<microcai> jyfl987:  power pc 本来是大幅领先 x86 , 现在已经被挑战了
<jyfl987> microcai: 最早可是实实在在的cisc
<microcai> jyfl987: power pc 优势愈来愈少
<microcai> jyfl987:   最早是 risc
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 再争又会争出什么“数学”出来了
<jyfl987> microcai: 狗屁
<ifvwm> 连一个门电路都不会的，扯架构。
 * adam8157 虽然很不喜欢x86的设计, 但是...
<microcai> jyfl987:  sandy bridge 的 AVX 是 microcode 执行的的，到 ivy bridge 就大部分是硬件执行了，你懂个P
<jyfl987> 这本来就是软件抽象 cisc/risc 哪个不用门电路？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你说x86最早是risc的？
<adam8157> 门电路..........
<microcai> jyfl987:  x86 最开始就是 risc 核心，外面用 microcode  模拟，以前 x86 代码平均一条需要十几个周期执行
<microcai> jyfl987:  现在大部分 x86 指令都是单周期执行的
<jyfl987> microcai: 我不管 这个你拿证据来
<imadper> 何必嘞...
<microcai> jyfl987:  说 x86 是 risc 的人都是扯蛋
<jyfl987> microcai: 拿证据来证明你刚才说的那句
<microcai> jyfl987:  自己去找从 80386 开始到 i7 的指令执行周期表
<jyfl987> microcai: 这只是他周期 你就凭这个推测？？
<jyfl987> 你还说别人yy 我至少还给了出处 你这更是yy
<liuyi> 暴雨来了。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  80308 的 idiv 除法需要一百多个周期，到 i7 只需要几十个
<jyfl987> liuyi: 天津？
<adam8157> hamo: 乐乐哪去了
<jyfl987> microcai: 我不管你的推测对不对 反正你推测就是yy 我要证据  你要懂中文就拿证据来 否则就别继续yy
<liuyi> 安徽六安
<microcai> jyfl987:  risc 不就是说要每条指令直接由硬件执行，每个周期一条指令么～
<microcai> jyfl987: qie
<microcai> jyfl987:   intel 自己说  像6
<jyfl987> microcai:
<microcai> jyfl987:   intel 自己说  x86 是 CISC 不用争论了
<jyfl987> microcai: 既然是intel自己说的  给出处啊
<microcai> jyfl987: 是你非要说 x86 是 risc 核心的，你才是 YY
<jyfl987> microcai: 我有引用证据啊 你说intel说 你不给出处 谁知道是不是做梦时候听到的
<microcai> jyfl987:  x86 是 RISC 你太搞笑了，给个 intel 官方说法的链接
<microcai> jyfl987:  我要官方说法
<jyfl987> microcai: 我说的是芯片底层是risc核心 x86不是一个芯片好不好
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你把官方说法链接发来
<adam8157> hamo: 乐乐是黑轴的?
<microcai> jyfl987:  intel 从来就说 x86 是 cisc
<microcai> jyfl987:  不需要官方说法，所有人都知道  x86 是  cisc
<microcai> jyfl987: 就你不知道
<jyfl987> microcai: 给证据  你这人就是这样 完全不理别人说什么的 我怀疑你是机器人
<microcai> jyfl987:  你要啥证据。 你给证据证明 x86 是 RISC 先
<jyfl987> microcai: 你要没证据 我也可以说 intel从来都说他们的芯片是月球生产的
<microcai> jyfl987:  x86 本来就是 CISC 。不需要证据
<jyfl987> 反正intel说过无数编了
<lion> 喝水
<jyfl987> microcai: 那他们的芯片就是从月球生产的 不许要证据
<microcai> jyfl987:  说 x86  核心是 risc 也不过是一些人的猜测。 瞎jjgg 什么。
<jyfl987> microcai: 说intel芯片在地球生产也不过是一些人的猜测 jjgg什么
<microcai>  /ignore jyfl987
<jyfl987>  /ignore microcai
<namoamitabuddha> ……
<WhiteMoon> 我真该拿包薯片刚才
<jyfl987> 没用的 精彩的东西 只会存在于同一个体系中的两个观点之间
<jyfl987> 对于微菜这种不需要逻辑的人与我之间的争论 往往最后就是这种收场
<jyfl987> 所以不会精彩的
<hamo> jyfl987: 你这是何苦...
<jyfl987> hamo: 我比较较真 没办法
<imadper> cross-memory那个东西啥用? 要不要呀, microcai ?
<microcai> imadper: 不要
<microcai> imadper:  :)
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我又错过了什么...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 这就是为啥我刚才说每说一句上下文不蕴含的资料时最好都给出出处的一个原因。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 很多人习惯“无脑推理”。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 但是大多数人是讲逻辑的 像微菜这种极品也是少数
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: reference 能在一定意义上限制这种行为。
<microcai> jyfl987:  intel 官方有出过一个表格以前看过，忘记在哪里了， 一条 x86 指令被翻译成多少条 ucode. 对老的 cpu , ucode 这一栏的数都是  >1 的，但是到了 sandy bridge 大部分指令是 1 条  x86 对应一条 ucode. 所以 sandybridge 才快。 基本可以说大部分x86指令是直接执行的，也就是说那个所谓的 risc core 其实相当的 cisc .
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 没用 我说了 你给了ref他不看 有啥用  他根本不需要证据  你能拿他有啥办法
<jyfl987> microcai: 你不是ignore我了么
<microcai> jyfl987:  代码要快，只有一个办法，就是直接执行
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是你的推断 我想要你所谓的官方说法的链接
<microcai> jyfl987: 以前的人说只有 risc 才能直接执行
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哈哈，我不懂，只能看热闹。
<microcai> jyfl987:  但是  intel 后来证明了 cisc 也可以直接执行。所以后来才说 risc/cisc 已经 meanless 了
<microcai> jyfl987:  以为以前 risc 的定义就是直接执行
<jyfl987> microcai: 那是因为他把编译做到了硬件层 这个全美达也可以 不稀奇
<microcai> jyfl987: 按照这个定义，现在的 x86 已经大部分 risc  了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我主要是看了 Knuth 的 MMIX 架构，个人感觉比我以前了解到的 x86 更加优雅易用，仅此而已。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就这样
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: x86要兼容历史 就是这么2
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  x86 从来都不优雅，带着一堆的历史包袱
<jyfl987> microcai: 我只要证据 如果你没证据 就不要跟我说 最好ignore我 不要自己打自己脸
<microcai> jyfl987: 你不明白，我的本意就是说硬件只实现少数的代码这种结构不好。不想讨论 x86 到底是不是 risc 的问题。 intel 有权改变内部设计，只保证外部接口依旧是  x86
<microcai> jyfl987:   mips arm 这些，硬件上只实现了少的可怜的指令。导致编译器复杂难写
<microcai> jyfl987: 你都说了 , mips 慢是因为 gcc 不能很好的优化
<microcai> jyfl987: 就那么几条破指令，gcc 确实优化乏力
<jyfl987> microcai: 你ignore我吧  我都说了好多编了  你既然说是intel官方说的 只管给证据 不要自己推测的安在intel头上
<namoamitabuddha> /ignore ARGUMENT
<microcai> jyfl987:  x86 就是 risc 吧。我不给你证据了。我讨论的是 risc 和 cisc 的问题，而你只注意 x86 是不是 risc . 就算是又怎么样。
<jyfl987> microcai: 我很欣赏你的逻辑  xx 就是 yy , 我不给证据/证明
<namoamitabuddha> /ignore TROLL
<microcai> jyfl987:  :)  x86 是 risc ，你赢了
<microcai> jyfl987:  行了吧
<jyfl987> microcai: 不过高富帅说什么都是对的 是我搞错了
<namoamitabuddha> /ignore NONSENSE
<imadper> 何必嘞...
 * adam8157 小e为啥没加入
<jyfl987> 他都下班了把
 * microcai RISC 就是差劲 
 * microcai 不要讨论什么 x86 是 RISC 核。
 * jyfl987 有钱就是好
 * jyfl987 有钱就是帅 就是帅 就是帅
 * microcai x86 就算是 RISC 核心，也说明暴露出 CISC 性能比 RISC 强
 * adam8157 0_0
 * jyfl987 就是帅
 * hamo 额...新回合开始了...
 * imadper ...---
 * microcai 要是 intel 把 x86 的 risc  核暴露出来性能更好，他迟早会怎么做。但是他没那么做，因为CISC 性能才更好
<namoamitabuddha> 怎么开始 /me 了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你给我点钱把
 * microcai 定长的代码就是愚蠢的想法
<jyfl987> 我也要变成有钱人
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 因为插不上嘴...
<microcai> imadper: +1
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 一个说有钱帅, 一个说cisc好, 然你插嘴, 你说什么?
 * adam8157 求钱财赠与
 * alvin_rxg 求包养
<adam8157> imadper: 你说身高
<imadper> adam8157: 那你可以说台球
<Michael_Chen> 靠
<adam8157> imadper: 咱俩谁高?
<imadper> adam8157: 你高吧
<imadper> adam8157: 我178
<imadper> adam8157: 不穿鞋
<adam8157> imadper: 不穿鞋, 有时量177 有时178
<hamo> imadper: adam8157 敢不说身高不？
<qiao> imadper, 183飘过。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 那咱们说肚子
<jyfl987> hamo: 你矮？
<hamo> adam8157: 这个可以...
<imadper> adam8157: 这个时候, microcai 说, 我3000万! 然我我们一起说, 恩, microcai 最高~   :)
<adam8157> hamo: 我没肚子
 * adam8157 那我就哭了
<microcai> imadper: ......
<jyfl987> imadper: 有钱当然高点了
<microcai> imadper:  何止
<imadper> microcai: .... ....
<hamo> jyfl987: 还好...就是我的体重跟身高相比大了点..
<imadper> microcai: 家里有啥企业, 我给你打工去
<jyfl987> hamo: 我身高的数字和体重的数字刚好相等
<imadper> jyfl987: 蛤蟆能多高. 你自己想去.
<lion> - -
<adam8157> - -
<jyfl987> imadper: 1m6?
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 没有定义根文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383031 QQ截图20120803172319.jpg 大大们，快来教我呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 daimm1438 — 2012-08-03 17:28
<liuyi> win8 rtm泄露出来了
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） adam8157
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） jyfl987
<adam8157> hamo: 有我啥事儿...
<namoamitabuddha> win8sins
<hamo> adam8157: 你 - -  了
<imadper> hamo: 打我干嘛?!
<adam8157> - -
<lion> o.o
<imadper> hamo: http://luo.bo/400/
<adam8157> hamo: 明晚又能吃吃喝喝了 great
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 猜猜我有多爱你 - 萝卜网
<adam8157> imadper: 你这网址伤了蛤蟆的心
<imadper> adam8157: 啥? 我不知道...
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<hamo> adam8157: 我也不知道啊...
<imadper> roylez: 主席, 孝敬您来了~    http://article.yeeyan.org/view/338725/303107
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 译言网 | 两栖动物世界中最奇特的6种生物
 * adam8157 堪忧啊
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * hamo ＜( ￣︿￣)︵θ︵θ︵θ︵θ︵☆（＞口＜－） adam8157
 * adam8157 堪忧啊
<imadper> adam8157: 你怎么又中枪了?
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200040.htm
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 一网吧遭遇离奇被盗：27台电脑CPU突然消失_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> adam8157: 每次基友大会都不喝酒，不爽啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 我们上次烧烤喝了啊
<adam8157> hamo: 明天蓉蓉也去
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我手工刀买了
<hamo> adam8157: 那个不算基友大会...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 啧啧 gaoji
<zhpeng> adam8157, 估计得很久才能到
<adam8157> zhpeng: 啧啧 gaoji
<hamo> adam8157: 还不熟..求引见...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 搞你妹。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧 gaoji
<adam8157> hamo: 他有妹子, 你别想
<hamo> adam8157: 求引见他妹纸...
<imadper> hamo: http://juetuzhi.net/2012/07/lei-ren-316.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 这样简称不太好吧。。。 | 掘图志
<adam8157> hamo: 悦姐还在家
<adam8157> hamo: 悦姐你应该见过吧, FAD你去没?
<hamo> adam8157:  见过...俩人都见过,就是不熟还
<adam8157> hamo: 你大喊一声"蛤蟆在此" 就完了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 蛤蟆神功第一式
 * hamo ＜（‵□′）＞───Ｃε（┬＿┬）３ jyfl987
<imadper> hamo: 我真的不是针对你... 但是我看到了... http://article.yeeyan.org/view/251964/300421
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 译言网 | 侏儒蟾蜍，失而复现（图）
<\rs> 我可还没吃饭……
<hamo> \rs: 又可以省一顿了...
<imadper> \rs: 你吃的少, 没事
<\rs> hamo: imadper: 你们都去 kde 4.9 那个？
<zhpeng> hamo, adam8157, imadper 不要小看蟾蜍。。。http://article.yeeyan.org/view/251964/240534
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 译言网 | 蟾蜍的大脑不生细菌（图）
<imadper> \rs: 我不去. 我周末得陪妹子去逛商场/看电影什么的
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 贵帽子还不给我实习工资, 让我陪女朋友的时候捉襟见肘呀!
<zhpeng> http://article.yeeyan.org/view/131808/77713
<microcai> imadper:  ?
<kk> zhpeng,啥网址y 译言网 | 蟾蜍如何征服了世界 [幻灯片展示]
<imadper> hamo: 陪妹子也叫gaoji?! 你gaoji搞疯了吧?!
<microcai> imadper:  帽子一向很大方的
<imadper> microcai: 但是, 还没给我工资...
<microcai> imadper:  工资是自己填的
<hamo> imadper: 高级...你想歪了吧..
<imadper> microcai: 还不够一个月
<jyfl987> imadper: 你去rh了？
<microcai> imadper:  你自己忘填了吧
<imadper> jyfl987: 上次不是跟你说了吗?
<imadper> microcai: 恩.
<jyfl987> imadper: 哪里有
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你在阿蛋下面？
<imadper> jyfl987: 一定要我找记录吗?~
<jyfl987> imadper: 要
<microcai> imadper:  那就少了， HR 填的话比较少，因为少给的部分都是他们的奖金
<hamo> imadper: 捉襟见肘了我可以帮你陪...
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是. 别的组
<jyfl987> imadper: 哪个组？ 山口组 么
<imadper> hamo: ... 你去陪 jyfl987 吧
<imadper> jyfl987: ........ 工口组
<adam8157> imadper: 借你点?
<imadper> adam8157: 不用, 我就是吐槽一下而已
<kevinyings> imadper: 好牛，混得怎样
<imadper> kevinyings: 什么都不会
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 借我点吧...最近没钱花了...
<microcai> 网吧老板李先生介绍，被盗的是电脑主机的CPU和内存卡，这些是电脑最值钱的部件。让人感到奇怪的是，单凭一只手，不打开锁如何能取出这些部件？
<microcai> 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 可以
<microcai> 电脑里最值钱的应该是那个滤霸
<jyfl987> imadper: 那是负责哪快的？
<imadper> jyfl987: 酱油.
<hamo> adam8157: 一个the new ipad一个mac air的钱就行了...
<imadper> jyfl987: 什么都不负责
<jyfl987> 如果是老网吧 偷cpu不如偷内存
<imadper> jyfl987: 负责每天看 adam8157 打台球
<adam8157> hamo: 你要买?
<jyfl987> 老网吧那cpu 除非是有纪念意义的型号 否则远不如内存价格高
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 这个
<hamo> adam8157: mac air考虑中
<jyfl987> imadper: 果然是在阿蛋下面
<kevinyings> imadper: 看桌子的
<jyfl987> imadper: 实习也要有个名目吧  干什么活总有 难道也是在阿蛋下面干活
<adam8157> hamo: 可以, 但是只能借三个月...
<kevinyings> imadper: 桌子不见了就找你要
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 壕还差这点钱...
<imadper> jyfl987: ... ... 如 kevinyings 所说
<hamo> imadper: 你在阿蛋身下工作？
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<kevinyings> hamo: .........
<adam8157> hamo: 所以说不是壕啊, 欠钱还没还上呢
<imadper> zhpeng: 刀什么时候到? 到了借我削了 hamo
<zhpeng> imadper, 估计得段日子，虽然不是定制煅烧（3个月）但我这也没现品
<microcai> imadper:  ？ 6 点了
<microcai> imadper:  还在公司？
<zhpeng> imadper, 玩儿手工刀就得等
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 还在呢
<imadper> zhpeng: 恩, 到了跟我说一声.
<imadper> hamo: 多留你几天蛤蟆命!
<microcai> imadper:  哪天你不在了，是不是过劳死啊
<imadper> microcai: ç©·æ­»....
<hamo> imadper: ...
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 到了给你们看。。。
<adam8157> zhpeng: 必须的
<imadper> zhpeng: 用hamo来试刀
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 不能摸刀身啊，很不好擦。记得直接砍
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 hamo 可以一刀齐切
<adam8157> zhpeng: 啧啧 gaoji
<imadper> zhpeng: 不, 要大卸八块
<microcai> imadper: 决定学 kernel 了没
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 决定了.
<microcai> imadper:  fs 还是 network ?
<imadper> microcai: mm?
<microcai> imadper:  mm ...
<microcai> imadper: 就知道咪咪
<imadper> microcai: ....
<zhpeng> imadper, adam8157 一年之后入手3K左右的2^100层花纹钢烧刃
<microcai> imadper: 搞UI吧
<microcai> imadper:  DRM
<microcai> imadper:  搞 DRM 吧
<imadper> microcai: ui? 没兴趣...
<microcai> imadper:  。。。 kernel
<microcai> imadper:  这个是最不需要数学知识的地方
<imadper> microcai: drm? 是什么? 版权保护的那个东西?
<microcai> imadper:  direct rendering manager
<imadper> microcai: 数学可以再去学. 我倒是不介意
<microcai> imadper:  这个要求最小，不是不需要
<adam8157> zhpeng: 壕
<imadper> microcai: 恩, 这个再说~ 先撤了~
<imadper> adam8157: 还不走?
<microcai> imadper:  ... ...
 * microcai 鸟人，我伟大的 wayland 计划怎么办
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 搞刀不如搞弩
<zhpeng> jyfl987, 可以搞一个
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 你说搞一个什么
<zhpeng> jyfl987, 弩
<hamo> zhpeng: 搞刀不如搞基
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 也可以搞投石机 嘿嘿
<liuyi> 电闪雷鸣。。
<hamo> liuyi: 哪里？
<liuyi> 安徽六安
<liuyi> 不和谐啊
<adam8157> liuyi: 铁通的ip乱变啊
<Stifler> 怎样清除当前消息?
<liuyi> 反斜杠CLEAR
<Stifler>  /clear
<Stifler> 向上翻还有，怎样彻底清除？
<mao> linux下，内存不足了，内和会怎么办
<mao> 内核
<mao> 有没有一套机制什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我只知道内存不足，系统会卡死
<mao> UbuntuTalk: 系统会卡死？
<mao> 会不会系统结束一些进程以保证系统的稳定
<microcai> mao:  OOM kill
<microcai> mao:  Out Of Memory Kill
<microcai> mao: 会把罪魁祸首给 kill 掉
<mao> microcai: 这样阿，内核应该会通过一些方法判断谁是罪魁祸首吧。有没有资料推荐看一下阿 ：）
<microcai> mao:  OOM killer 的算法会不停更改
<\rs> microcai: dev-texlive/texlive-langcjk-2012 emerge 成功？
<mao> microcai: 明白？谢谢
<microcai> \rs:  yeah
<\rs> microcai: http://bpaste.net/show/38297/  /var/tmp/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-langcjk-2012/temp/build.log
<\rs> microcai: 依次把几个依赖 texlive-latex texlive-basic texlive-core 都 re-emerge 了，错误信息照旧
<microcai> \rs:  问 cfy , 我让他把 texlive 包全删了重装就搞定了
 * \rs emerge -C `qlist -IC texlive`
<Stifler> ls -l
<alvin_rxg> bash: ls: command not found
<liuyi> ..
<Stifler> you win
<liuyi> localhost / # ls
<liuyi> bash: ls: 没有那个文件或目录
<liuyi> export PATH=""就可以实现。。
<ifceux> there there
<metbsd> ifceux, 洋人？
<mao> sourceforge怎么上不去了？
<liuyi> 被GFW XXOO了
<mao> 是不是被墙了
<mao> 我草
<mao> 这他妈的都墙
<mao> 那帮人吃谢特去吧
<namoamitabuddha> 不能抓文件头
<namoamitabuddha> 能握手
<liuyi> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=134088722 2006年被X过一次
<kk> liuyi ⇪ ti: 伟大的长城再次抵挡住了Sourceforge FreeBSD 的技术侵略_bsd吧_百度贴吧
<mao> 最近google总是挂掉
<liuyi> 08有一次
<liuyi> google挂掉时因为你搜了铭感差
<liuyi> 敏感词
<mao> 我感觉现在比以前更严了，随便个字都成敏感词了
<liuyi> +1
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为啥unity的dash里最近文件里的所有项目点了都没反应？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383041 这是bug？还是啥 统计信息: 发表于 由 tommy007 — 2012-08-03 11:29
<mao> wordpress也被墙了
<namoamitabuddha> wordpress 本来就不行
<Stifler> 敏感词就是：only you....
<mao> 怎么办，他们就不怕当历史的最人么
<mao> 罪人
<mao> 神马节操都没了
<ifceux> wordpress还是可以的。
<ifceux> 只是 我们不可以
<mao> 刚才那篇文章太长，sourceforge的原因是？
<archl> 谁还在广州？
<archl> 佛山附近有么？
 * microcai wow, 给 SysV IPC 打了个小小的补丁，哈哈
<archl> jyf1987  突然认为你的id读作姐夫198
<imtxc> 终于有网了
<pylaurent> 晚上好～
<liuyi> 给 SysV IPC 打了个小小的补丁?
<whi5key> 呼呼 dunst真好用
<ifceux> 好
<whi5key> 这货太适合twm了
<liuyi> dunst干什么的
<liuyi> 刚才百度贴吧刷出了个“LZMB”验证码。。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<imtxc> 大家好.
<kk> imtxc, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<ifceux> 好
<hamo> adam8157  明中午一起吃饭？
<adam8157> hamo: 好啊, prefer 豆浆油条 @ 永和大王
<hamo> adam8157 中午饭..
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊
 * huntxu 我覺得阿蛋是在吐槽對著蛤蟆吃不下飯...
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔...听说您天生丽质，出来一起呗..lol
<adam8157> hamo: 他还在怀柔
<huntxu> hamo: 哥還在山裏
<hamo> huntxu: 某基友（你的）告诉你真是非常帅那...
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨天整team人出去懷柔玩一個晚上 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: yooo
 * hamo 还好...
<hamo> huntxu: 告诉我...
<huntxu> adam8157: KTV 300塊從1點到7點 = =，還一堆吃的...
<adam8157> roylez_: 最近很忙?
<roylez_> adam8157: 非常
<adam8157> huntxu: 记得要乱性
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 然後付錢的那個刮發票還中了50.。。
<hamo> adam8157 ..
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天花了700块，请老外喝果汁和吃饭，还不知道能不能报销
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧, 我特么在四川中了一共100+, 来北京这么久一分钱没中
<huntxu> roylez_: 哪來老外
<roylez_> huntxu: 美国人
<adam8157> roylez_: 高管啊  仰视
<roylez_> adam8157: 搞你妹管
<huntxu> roylez_: 妹子？
<hamo> roylez_: 搞管？
<roylez_> hamo: 三个老头
<hamo> adam8157 我这种东西从来就没有中过..
<kukey> huntxu: 我还刮中过电压力锅。。。
<huntxu> roylez_: 為嘛我去的事後只有肯德基... >.<
<adam8157> hamo: 北京发票中奖率太低
 * hamo 求解啊！为啥啊！
<huntxu> s/事後/時候/
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得是发的太多了..
<hamo> adam8157 大家都拿来报销...小地方，要发票的人也少...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也沒中過。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 而且是机打的, 1200的餐饮发票也是一张...
<hamo> adam8157 先说明天中午的事情
<hamo> roylez_: 老外送走了？
<adam8157> hamo: 你要吃啥..
<kukey> 都来我们小地方坐公交吧，我曾经看到一对情侣旅游，去管司机要发票，司机直接给了两本，吼吼
<hamo> adam8157 中午饭...
<huntxu> hamo: 你從度度裏拉兩個妹子出來？
<adam8157> huntxu: 是啊 吃啥, 我想吃豆浆油条
<hamo> huntxu: adam8157 有妹纸...
<huntxu> hamo: 妹紙從不嫌多
<adam8157> hamo: 有妹子?
<hamo> adam8157: huntxu: 是啊 吃啥, 我想吃豆浆油条
<hamo> 你看你跟胡子说 是啊..
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> adam8157 明天有妹纸么？
<huntxu> hamo: 你去度度都一個月了
<adam8157> hamo: 不知道
<huntxu> hamo: 竟然一個妹子都沒勾搭到
<hamo> huntxu: 妹纸有好多，漂亮的也不少...天天在身边转来转去...
<roylez_> hamo: 我10点半还有个会，要死了
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥这么忙...
<huntxu> roylez_: 哪的時區 = =
<roylez_> adam8157: 就是这个忙法...
<hamo> adam8157 老外大叔们来了嘛...你懂得...
<adam8157> roylez_: 高级啊...
<hamo> adam8157 好吧...那就永和吧...你个壕
<adam8157> hamo: 永和贵?
<hamo> adam8157 午饭的话，人均多少？
<hamo> adam8157 没吃过
<adam8157> hamo: 20多?
<hamo> adam8157 壕
<huntxu> 壕
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我吃油条豆浆的
<huntxu> 壕的油條豆漿都20多... TAT
<hamo> adam8157 豆浆油条都吃 20+...壕
<adam8157> hamo: 十几
 * hamo momo huntxu
 * adam8157 最近在回味各届银河奖
<hamo> adam8157 我在看三体那
<adam8157> hamo: 看几遍了
<adam8157> hamo: 近几年的银河奖你有么?
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧...真闲...据说要拍电视剧了..
<adam8157> 求
<hamo> adam8157 kindle？
<adam8157> hamo: 可以
<hamo> adam8157 没有...就问问
<adam8157> hamo: 我就是扔到kindle上看的
<adam8157> ...
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo 三体渣死了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蠢蛋坑我
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 国产科幻我觉得这个算是不错的了...
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席...lol
<roylez_> hamo: 看完觉得喷点太多，毫无爽的感觉
<roylez_> hamo: 有这功夫不如去重新看基督山伯爵
<hamo> adam8157 明几点哪见？不知道哪有永和
<adam8157> hamo: 物美
<hamo> adam8157 好远...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 其实我周六中午一般不吃... 因为没起
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 记得有个gnome-shell拓展，可以做到这个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383046 就是把右下角那几个图标移到右上角去， 我是gnome-shell 3.4,怎么也找不到这个拓展。3.2的时候是找得到的 deepin12.06可以，但到deepin的git上看到了一堆拓展，不知道下载哪个。 谁知道那个插件的名 …
<hamo> adam8157 那就物美吧...你得几点起啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 你一般哪吃
<roylez_> hamo: 难道你明天想骑蛋？
<hamo> adam8157 下去里面的...味道还不错...
<hamo> roylez_: 集体面基....
<adam8157> hamo: 下去里面的? 啥?
<hamo> adam8157 小区里面的
<hamo> adam8157 明天11点半？
<adam8157> hamo: 那么早干啥
<hamo> adam8157 不知道你啥时候起啊...
<hamo> adam8157 赶紧定...要不你起来了准备走了给我打电话吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 12:15 物美门口
<hamo> adam8157 行，就这么定了...
<hamo> adam8157 你带脑去不？
<adam8157> hamo: 你说呢
<pityonline> hamo: adam8157 不是说一点吗？
<hamo> pityonline: 先面下吃饭先...
<adam8157> pityonline: 我俩先去吃个午饭, 离得近
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo 你俩搞完了再去群 P，哈哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 记得带硬盘或电脑啊
<adam8157> pityonline: 你口味真重
<hamo> pityonline: 别忘了给我听重扣摇滚..
<pityonline> hamo: 重口摇滚没多少啊，经典的比较多
<adam8157> pityonline: 你带小妞儿么
<pityonline> adam8157: 你俩搞完了（记得洗澡）再去群 P
<hamo> pityonline: 带上妞吧...
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo 这种事儿有带小妞儿的么？多碍事儿
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） pityonline
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） pityonline
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） pityonline
 * adam8157 （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） pityonline
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 真的是基友啊。
 * adam8157 （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） pityonline
<pityonline> adam8157: hamo 影响认识新的小妞儿啊
<hamo> pityonline: 基友大会哪里会有小妞...
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 一共就俩人还基友大会。。
<pityonline> hamo: 每次都有嘛
 * hamo pityonline adam8157 你俩搞基 吧...我洗澡去了..
<adam8157> hamo: 我好多电脑包啊...
 * hamo afk
<hamo> adam8157 送我
<pityonline> hamo: 等等我，我也去洗澡
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个?
<pityonline> adam8157: 我也要电脑包
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 有个google的挎包, 新的
<pityonline> adam8157: 要！
<adam8157> 邮差包
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈——哈——！
<adam8157> pityonline: 质量一般, 我明天带给你哈
<pityonline> adam8157: 爽快！
<adam8157> pityonline: 凡客代工的... 上次去google拿的礼品
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，我挎上，倍儿有面子
<adam8157> pityonline: 我觉得我的气质不适合邮差包... 邮差包适合骚男. 所以给你吧 嗯呢
<pityonline> adam8157: ……
<pityonline> adam8157: 啥叫邮差包？
<adam8157> pityonline: 邮递员背着那种 没见过?
<adam8157> pityonline: http://item.vancl.com/0170962.html?ref=s_k_rs__04660d1d49714a7a96acdabbb1044fc8_-1788864544_1_6__Sort10_qb_000_PLE0012-PLEI02_P20_1_P24_1_P26_2
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 青春多彩超炫邮差包 黑色 - 箱包 运动休闲包 邮差包 - VANCL 凡客诚品
<pityonline> adam8157: 见过快递员倒是
<adam8157> pityonline: 貌似就是这个, 多了个google的logo就是了
<pityonline> adam8157: 哈哈，我正缺个这尺寸的
<pityonline> adam8157: 我有大的，有小的，就没半大的
<adam8157> pityonline: 你跟个妹子似的, 那么多包...
<pityonline> adam8157: 大的装电脑的，小的装钱包手机钥匙的，是个腰包
<adam8157> pityonline: 原来如此, 还以为..
<pityonline> adam8157: 以后俺也能挎个挎包上街卖骚啦，哈哈！
<adam8157> 0_0 卖骚...
<pityonline> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/1004994675.html 我现在用的是这个
<kk> pityonline,啥网址y Columbia/哥伦比亚 春夏款 中性挎包 LU9444 特价 425 【图片 价格 品牌 报价】
<pityonline> adam8157: 0_0 我还以为大小眼儿又活了呢
<adam8157> pityonline: 米人
<adam8157> pityonline: 我一般不带包...
<pityonline> adam8157: 啥米人
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 卖骚……
<pityonline> adam8157: 夏天我一般只穿短裤，口袋不够用的
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 给跪了
<adam8157> pityonline: 我也是短裤...
<pityonline> adam8157: 明天就能看见了
<adam8157> .
<majormeng> fvwm中tilda和guake都不能真透明
<majormeng> 怎么实现？
 * majormeng 背景只显示桌面，不显示后面的窗口
 * majormeng who can help me？
<jusss> iGoogle: 能不能定义个事件，在tty1下只要按ctrl-9就执行clear?
<alvin_rxg> majormeng: 拿 xcompmgr 和 transset 配合
<majormeng> alvin_rxg: 拿这个配合，不是所有窗口都透明了么？
<\rs> adam8157: 看来明天要忙死了……首都机场->海淀桥->辉煌国际酒店
<majormeng> 。。。
<majormeng> 看着很牛逼的样子阿
<alvin_rxg> majormeng: 开启 xcompmgr 后，绑定个快捷键来使用 transset，点哪哪透明。点小女孩的裤裤也能透明的
<adam8157> \rs: 辉煌是啥
<jusss> alvin_rxg: distros是啥意思？
<\rs> adam8157: 辉煌国际大酒店
<adam8157> \rs: 去干啥
<\rs> adam8157: 你不直到我就更不知道了……
<alvin_rxg> jusss: distros
<adam8157> \rs: 啊? 明天去辉煌吃饭? 那在上地啊
<hamo> adam8157 啥？去辉煌吃饭？
<stevenhong> (?<!\\)\\n
<stevenhong> 有人在吗？
<adam8157> hamo: 不可能吧
<stevenhong> 有人知道这个正则的意思么
<hamo> adam8157 辉煌在百度大厦门口...而且那边吃饭的地方也不多啊...
<\rs> adam8157: 蹭住处。预计14:30座个2个多小时去海淀桥，19:00座1小时去辉煌
<adam8157> \rs: 为啥不去学校... 壕...
<ofan> 又要面基？
<\rs> stevenhong: 前面不是 \ 后面是 \\n
<\rs> adam8157: 这条路看上去不错：机场专线 → 地铁10号线 → 528路
<stevenhong> to \rs:
<stevenhong> String a = "hello world";
<stevenhong> a.replaceAll("(?<!\\\\)\\\\n", "\n");
<hamo> \rs: 不是已经到北京了么？
<stevenhong> 看不懂前面字符的意思
<\rs> hamo: 明天14:30到
<\rs> stevenhong: 把字符串中的 \n 替换成 换行。不过无法处理 \\\n -> \ 换行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • gwibber装了sina weibo的插件，可以显示微博却不能发送微博？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=383055 gwibber装了sina weibo的插件，可以显示微博收到的评论以及@， 就是不能发微博。插件是0.9.1 gwibber是3.4.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsj920602 — 2012-08-03 22:03
<mntcdrommnt> 我我
<\rs> hamo: 不知道16:30左右到还海淀桥第三极还有没有意义……
<hamo> \rs: 应该还可以吧...一般热场都要一段时间的...
<hamo> \rs: 再说还有晚饭呢
<mntcdrommnt> exit
<\rs> hamo: 太刺激了……要换好多车赶时间什么什么的……
<stevenhong> to \rs
<stevenhong> String a = "hello\\\\n world\n2012";
<stevenhong> a.replaceAll("(?<!\\\\)\\\\n", "\n");
<stevenhong> System.out..println(a);  a => hello\n world
<stevenhong> 2012
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: anki 用过不
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: n
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200048.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 百度内部邮件曝光：内部员工违规删帖 已涉嫌犯罪_Baidu 百度_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/200048.htm
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: try
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 系统初始化时让它跳到tty1,会不会出问题呀？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 我的unity的dash貌似最近文件里面的 每个都点了没反应 怎么回事- -
<jusss> iGoogle: 系统初始化时让它跳到tty1,会不会出问题？
<jusss> iGoogle: 我想在/etc/init/建一个开机自动跳到tty1的conf,我想用事件startup,但我怕这样会出问题，所以来问问
<iGoogle> 这不会写。你试试。
<iGoogle> 只会改现成的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 貌似自定义job,不是很困难的，但我怕选择startup这个事件是不是太早，mountall也是用startup这个事件，会不会起冲突
<jusss> iGoogle: conf里都是start on一堆事件，这没法找最后触发的那个事件呀，如果start on后面是复合事件，
<iGoogle> 你只切换tty，放最后就是
<iGoogle> 比如starting xxx，就是启动xxx以后，接着执行你的
<jusss> iGoogle: 关键是不知道最后触发的事件是啥
<iGoogle> 大概猜嘛。以前是S90是啥。你去找最后的就是
<alvin_rxg> 默认启动完了不就是跑到 tty1 了嘛？
<iGoogle> 不默认
<iGoogle> rc.d都没了。看不到S90那些了。
<iGoogle> 你自己去找找吧。
<jusss> iGoogle: 有
<alvin_rxg> 把 blabla 的 *dm 关了，应该就是 tty1 了呀
<iGoogle> 你的版本，可能还有
<jusss> iGoogle: S99rc.local
<jusss> alvin_rxg: gdm在tty7
<iGoogle> 通常在7而已
<mntcdrommnt> ÄÎÒ²»ÖªÄã˵ÀÐ
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 即使不启动gdm还是在tty7
<iGoogle> 8，9也可能
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 所以把 gdm 的启动取消，然后默认就进入 tty1 了
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<alvin_rxg> echo "chvt 1" >> /etc/rc.local
<jusss> 那是在tty7有X的情况下才会89
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。一个这样的事情，折腾几天了哦。
<alvin_rxg> 我的 X 在 5
<mntcdrommnt> 我
<jusss> iGoogle: 这不是为了通过一件事学习很多知识吗
<iGoogle> 删除了tty的几个dev，就提前了嘛
<iGoogle> 机器很老？ jusss
<mntcdrommnt> 我不知你们说什么
<mntcdrommnt> ／/join #kde-CN
<alvin_rxg> dödödödödö
<iGoogle> 你不使用大的dm的话，就没启动Xauth。
<iGoogle> 密钥环等，还是麻烦的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 我感觉upstart或许会很好玩，自己定义event和job,一不小心按了ctrl-9都有可能关机，这多好玩
<iGoogle> 要不换wm/dm。都换。
<iGoogle> 关机有啥好玩的
<jusss> iGoogle: 还能干别的呀
<iGoogle> 要不，你去贱兔。lol
<iGoogle> lfs?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: echo "init 0" >> /etc/rc.local
<alvin_rxg> jusss: echo "init 6" >> /etc/rc.local
<jusss> upstart感觉跟wm一样能自己定制
<iGoogle> 本来就应该啥都可以定制嘛。
<jusss> iGoogle: upstart能给你搞些神奇的事，比如你打开了vlc,把mplayer也自动给你打开，这不是很神奇吗
<iGoogle> 开2个播放器？这干嘛
<iGoogle> 你应该去折腾udev，那也神奇。
<iGoogle> 可以插入u盘，就自动删除a片。
<iGoogle> 多和谐
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 额，已在init.d和rc2.d下建文件解决开机自动跳到tty1了，不给现在想用upstart解决
<jusss> iGoogle: 那是360
<jusss> iGoogle: 360据说有个神奇功能就是自动删u盘上的a片
<alvin_rxg> GreenDamn
<iGoogle> 是吧。
<jusss> iGoogle: 其实貌似init.d下的脚本也不在是服务启动脚本而是指向upstart-job的软链接了
<iGoogle> 通常，upstart肯定有兼容的处理进程嘛。这不奇怪。
<iGoogle> 应该inittab的都有
<jusss> iGoogle: 但我还是用sys v那种方式开机自启动了tty1,让我感觉有点奇怪，按理说不应该启动呀，我那个脚本可没指向upstart-job
<iGoogle> upstart会自动搜集sysv的旧脚本嘛。
<iGoogle> 这奇怪啥
<iGoogle> 等sysv的目录，没啥配置了。这链接处理，就去掉了。
<iGoogle> 没游戏没片子，才是重要的。。
<jusss> iGoogle: soga,rc2.d下的软连接果然与init/下的conf没有一个重名的
<Freebuilder> 进聊天室，就是想和大家说声晚安。诸位晚安！
<pityonline> 请问：github 上已经有代码仓库了，但电脑重装过，重新配置 git 想把原来的东西都弄下来，用哪个命令？
<pityonline> git pull 还是 git fetch?
<pityonline> 另外本地和 github 上有些内容是相同的，git 会保留哪个版本？
<piggybox> pityonline:  pull = fetch + merge
<pityonline> piggybox: 应该怎么办？
<piggybox> pityonline:  fetch吧，然后自己决定怎么merge
<MeaCulpa> git 真麻烦
<pityonline> piggybox: thx
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  那你用啥？mercurial?
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: bzr, 万物皆branch
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 一切皆Branch, 就没那么多麻烦了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 就好象你先干脆clone下来，以后再想怎么办
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 酷胖，你用过upstart启动过没
<MeaCulpa> jusss: no
<ofan> nexus 7到手~
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 今天晚上去看TED
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  去哪里看？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] nexus 7~~
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 电影院啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 关机指令到底用halt好还是shutdown or init ?
<mugebjgd> jusss: dbus-send
<alvin_rxg> 随便啦。拔电源也可以
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] dbus超长命令才是桌面的最佳解决方式。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我都直接拔电源的
<jusss> 还有个power off
<jusss> mugebjgd: 可是knownbad曾经告诉我说halt不是很好
<mugebjgd> jusss: dbus-send
<mugebjgd> jusss: dbus-send
<mugebjgd> jusss: dbus-send
<kk> mugebjgd: .. ..
<jusss> 没查过dbus,我还是用halt -p吧
 * mugebjgd 出门
<jusss> mugebjgd: 其实我一直很纳闷，你既然不是root敢死队，arch下也没sudo,那你关机是咋关的？你都没关机的权限吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 二𠄟𠄞𠄠
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] ....
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] dbus用root么？
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] alias后用比halt好多了
<alvin_rxg> 𣬠𣬶
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 方块方块。。
<alvin_rxg> 㲎
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] check your irc encoding setting
<alvin_rxg> cjk ext-B 的字。
<alvin_rxg> CHECK YOUR FUCKING FONT
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] WQY
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 他没做我也没办法
<alvin_rxg> HanaMin 或者 simsun-extB
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 哦
<alvin_rxg> 㚣
<alvin_rxg> 奻
<alvin_rxg> 姦
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] WQY看来只有少量EXT -B 的
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] /off
<chgtg> 3/quit
<alvin_rxg> ð ¾³
<alvin_rxg> 囗口
<alvin_rxg> 口囗
<alvin_rxg> 刂
<ifceux> 原来 printf 和c的有相通的地方的。
<ifceux> shell的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: why so mad
<alvin_rxg> ofan: whut?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: alvin_rxg | CHECK YOUR FUCKING FONT
<alvin_rxg> 嗯嗯。 xP
<ofan> Yoooooooo
<sixand> 有人在吗?求助一下
<SuperTJD> 刚来
<SuperTJD> 不过是菜鸟
<sixand> 额.
<SuperTJD> 有什么要问的就问吧
<sixand> supports 那算了.我想解决下xorg的驱动问题.烦我一晚了.
<sixand> @supports 那算了.我想解决下xorg的驱动问题.烦我一晚了.
<SuperTJD> 好吧
<SuperTJD> 估计我帮不上什么忙
<SuperTJD> 是不是这里搞开发的人多？
<sixand> SuperTJD: 那个我就不知道了.
<alvin_rxg> 有问题请说，看我这个菜鸟能不能解决
<SuperTJD> 搭车问，我至今没有把GT240m的hdmi输出搞好，有人有nvdia显卡笔记本xorg.conf文件可以参考下么
<mugebjgd> sixand: 啥毛病——
<sixand> alvin_rxg:我装的是Arch,显卡是ati hd 4250,装完xorg、xf86-video-ati、Gnome以后，可以启动到X，但是分辨率硬是修改不了，只有默认的1024x768和800x600，查看/var/log/xorg.0.log也加载了驱动了，配置过xorg.conf还是不能显示1600x1200，参照了很多wiki和google的做法，还是不行。
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我装的是Arch,显卡是ati hd 4250,装完xorg、xf86-video-ati、Gnome以后，可以启动到X，但是分辨率硬是修改不了，只有默认的1024x768和800x600，查看/var/log/xorg.0.log也加载了驱动了，配置过xorg.conf还是不能显示1600x1200，参照了很多wiki和google的做法，还是不行。
<mugebjgd> sixand: 我的也是
<mugebjgd> sixand: 我这里没有问题
<mugebjgd> sixand: 3块ati
<mugebjgd> sixand: 什么显卡？
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我是用ArchLinux的。
<sixand> ati hd 4250
<mugebjgd> sixand: 一样arch
<mugebjgd> sixand: 家里3台arch
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我也搞不懂什么问题了。
<mugebjgd> sixand: 上闭源驱动
<sixand> mugebjgd: 查一个通宵了
<mugebjgd> sixand: 试试看 我遇到过你这个情况
<mugebjgd> sixand: 我的那块老显卡就是上了闭源能改分辨率
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我的是64位，有人让我装。但是我不会装闭源驱动
<mugebjgd> sixand: linuxtoy.org上有个教程 自己去看
<alvin_rxg> Title: LinuxTOY (@ linuxtoy.org)
<sixand> mugebjgd: arch wiki上的闭源驱动安装，完全看不懂
<mugebjgd> sixand: 有什么看不懂的
<sixand> mugebjgd: LinuxToy挂了。
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我下载了.run，但是提示安装不了
<mugebjgd> sixand: chmod +x
<sixand> mugebjgd: 这是常识。。。
<mugebjgd> sixand: 下载？ 你为什么不用aur?
<sixand> mugebjgd: 是提示安装失败
<mugebjgd> sixand: aur里的直接能用
<SuperTJD> 出错信息贴上来
<sixand> mugebjgd: 我就是不懂aur装闭源
<mugebjgd> sixand: 直接装就行了
<mugebjgd> sixand: yaourt catalyst
<sixand> mugebjgd: 照网上的教程，我pacman -Ss搜索不出来
<mugebjgd> sixand:  aur
<mugebjgd> sixand: 用pacman自然没有
<sixand> [sixand@sixand-arch ~]$ sudo aur
<sixand> 密码：
<sixand> sudo：aur：找不到命令
<sixand> [sixand@sixand-arch ~]$ sudo yaourt
<sixand> sudo：yaourt：找不到命令
<mugebjgd> sixand: wiki -> yaourt
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: TED 绝对的好片子
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很搞笑
<sixand> mugebjgd: 中国上不上映还是问题呢
<SuperTJD> 现在都是抢版的吧
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 影院看的
<SuperTJD> 看来不在天朝啊
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不在很久了
<SuperTJD> 难道是美帝？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: å¾·ç²¹
<SuperTJD> 同在……
<SuperTJD> 缘分……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: alvin_rxg 也在
<alvin_rxg> Braunschweig 呀
<SuperTJD> 额……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 学生？
<SuperTJD> 我也在
<SuperTJD> Braunschweig
<alvin_rxg> 膜拜一下， TU Braunschweig
<SuperTJD> 额……
<SuperTJD> Master
<sixand> mugebjgd: yaourt 47M。。洗洗睡了。
<sixand> mugebjgd: 感激。
<mugebjgd> sixand: 扯呢吧
<SuperTJD> 话说我是第一天irc
<mugebjgd> sixand: archlinuxfr加源直接上
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我们在这里很久了
<SuperTJD> 额……
<sixand> 我平时也不上，只是出问题或者搞不定了才上的
<SuperTJD> 留个电话？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 2008？
<SuperTJD> 有空一起扯扯？
<alvin_rxg> 2008?
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 平时上班 忙
<SuperTJD> 周六就挺好……
<SuperTJD> 缘分那这是……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD:周末直接出行
<SuperTJD> 额……
<SuperTJD> 好吧……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: alvin_rxg 单身 有时间 可以约炮
<mugebjgd> sixand: 我说yaourt
<mugebjgd> sixand: 直接装 没那么大
<SuperTJD> 突然想问一下，帽号前面的id是怎么搞出来的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: TAB
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 真高端啊……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这是linux 随处可以tab
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不是垃圾win
<SuperTJD> 其实cmd也是可以tab的
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你在Braunschweig从事啥职业啊
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 德粹工作开心否？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我不在braunschweig
<SuperTJD> 额……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 干了快2年了 准备换工作
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 呼叫……
<alvin_rxg> permission denied
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 码农？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 是啊
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你德语牛？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 一般
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 也就是聊个天啥的
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我现在状况是德国人跟我说话我基本能懂，德国人之间说话基本不懂……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我来德国7年 没什么中国朋友
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 从来不和中国人交往
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 为啥呢？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 明白了？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 中国人太少
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 看来是在小地方……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不如和本地人打交道方便
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 大地方也很少和中国人一起
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 还是习惯问题
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不喜欢结实新人
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 那你平时业余活动多么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 和老婆 和德国朋友
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 那挺好
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有别的了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你觉得是融入了德国人的圈子？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 顺便问一下，老婆是中国人吧……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有什么融不融的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 交际圈子而已
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 老婆中国人
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我觉得吧，如果我既然是玩，肯定是想玩的舒畅的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 玩什么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 跟德国人party或者ausflug
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 从来不party
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 总是没感觉
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 那你跟德国人玩什么
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 自己出去玩 和德国朋友聊天 出行郊游
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 了解了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 不过周五在irc上混时间实在无聊……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 看你的目标是什么了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 恩 练练中文打字 省得生疏了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 目标是先找个妹子……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 准备回去么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 回什么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: (这年头 只有2代才会想回去)
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 天朝
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd:我还不知道
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 兲朝
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 2代？？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 有什么忠告么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 非二代
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没啥忠告 随你自己了 我的同学有留在这里的 也有回去的 一半一半
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 哪人？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 安徽人
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 那你自己应该有答案了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 其实我觉得吧，有钱人真心在国内生活的舒服
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 高中同学官二代……
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 那种生活不是可以想想的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 帝都人路过
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 其实移民的都是在原来的地方混的不好的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 还真不是
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 看你自己了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 想来不过也就是为了追求个公平的环境……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 多看看google+ 从另外一个角度看看你的祖国
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 德国多吊丝啊……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 德国吊丝么？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 别教坏刚来德国的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这地方比美帝强多了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 刚在美国待了2个月 那傻逼地方
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 10月份又要去
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 给我指条明路吧……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不想回国 从现在起 多和德国人接触 找德国女人 结婚
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 有何高见……
<alvin_rxg> 俺是 noob。木高见
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 这个要求太高了……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 想回国的话 那就好好学习 工作2年 混个经验 回国 找土鳖 跟我档走
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 高么？
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 不过，中性的地方可以看看 https://www.cmule.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=166
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 舊新聞報 - ::电驴下载基地:: 网址 https://cmule8.info   低俗 电影 DVD 纪录片 音乐 CD 禁书 不和谐新闻 草泥马之家
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我表示残废男不奢求妹子
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 在德国找德国女人容易多了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你是残疾人？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 身高160cm
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 额。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你笑了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 有挑战不？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 很有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不过 德国也有不高的女孩
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你在德国更容易找到女人
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 欧洲女人不介意身高
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 这点我相信……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 所以啊
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 洗耳恭听
<sixand> http://imagebin.org/223222
<sixand> 出这个问题了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这地方你有本事 你就能受到尊重 兲朝不行 兲朝拼的是爹
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 说到点子上了
<sixand> mugebjgd: 帮忙看下
<sixand> mugebjgd: http://imagebin.org/223222
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我表示没好爹……
<mugebjgd> sixand: 你在装什么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 那就是了
<sixand> [sixand@sixand-arch catalyst]$ makepkg -s
<sixand> ==> 正在创建软件包：catalyst 12.6-4 (2012年 08月 04日 星期六 13:52:39 CST)
<sixand> ==> 正在检查运行时依赖关系...
<sixand> ==> 正在安装缺少的依赖关系...
<sixand> 错误：未找到目标：catalyst-utils
<sixand> ==> 错误： 'pacman' 无法安装缺少的依赖关系。
<kk> sixand:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 弟弟乖
<mugebjgd> lol
<alvin_rxg> sixand: http://code.bulix.org/
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 姐姐好，求带
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这里就没女人
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你想什么呢
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我也觉得很奇怪啊
<alvin_rxg> o_Ö
<sixand> ……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: rtl2
<alvin_rxg> sixand: 把一长串内容复制到
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org
<sixand> 知道了
<sixand> 我以为很短嘛
<alvin_rxg> 超过4行就不行
<SuperTJD> 话说irc有聊天记录功能么？
<sixand> http://code.bulix.org/hoj9a4-81941
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 有
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 本地还是服务器端？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: server
<sixand> 装catalyst提示缺少catalyst-utils嘛，但是刚才我就先装了catalyst-utils了
<sixand> 本地
<sixand> ……
<mugebjgd> sixand: yaourt -S catalyst
<mugebjgd> sixand: 看wiki
<sixand> 可以了
<sixand> 我刚才是下载压缩包安装的。
<sixand> 明白了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 你在Braunschweig？
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 猜哦¨
<kk>  06:04
<alvin_rxg> ð ± 
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 猜你妹啊……
<alvin_rxg> 𦜳
<alvin_rxg> 垚壵𡋣壵
<alvin_rxg> 猜～～～
<alvin_rxg> :P
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 这个方框是表情么？
<alvin_rxg> 不是
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我猜个毛啊
<alvin_rxg> 自己看 whois 信息啦
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 看毛……
<alvin_rxg> 那别看了
<mugebjgd> 那么好的婆娘被鲨鱼吃了
<alvin_rxg> 真在看深蓝呢？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 恩 现在在看pro7
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-04
<ofan> Yoooooooo
<whi5key> Looooooooooooooooool
<ofan> wtffffffffffffffffffffffff
<whi5key> ........
<whi5key> dunst真适合twm 忍不住再夸几次
<tone_> ---
<minus273> hi all
<jusss> ofan: 后台运行的信息怎么能发送到当前来，比如crontab里面用echo 怎么让echo的信息输出到当前终端里？
<jusss> 将后台信息输出到标准输出，怎么搞呀？
<cfy> ofan: 在不在
<cfy> ofan: 你上次说的那个韩国的 比rasspberrypi的地址再给下
<greencat> hi all
<greencat> you ren ma
<jusss> microcai: 有些后台程序能把信息输出到当前终端，这是怎么实现的？
<greencat> bu zhi dao
<microcai> jusss:  wall ?
<jusss> 在网上搜也不知道关键字，so...搜不到要的答案，倒是搜到不少取消后台信息输出到当前终端的。。。我的正好和他们相反
<microcai> jusss:  wall
<jusss> microcai: 我搜搜
<greencat> great wall
<whi5key> GFW?
<jusss> microcai: 那wall是咋实现的这么神奇
<whi5key> 你要搜啥啊
<microcai> jusss:  ... ...  for(  X in /dev/pts/*  /dev/tty*   ){  echo "hello" X  }
<microcai> jusss:  ... ...  for(  X in /dev/pts/*  /dev/tty*   ){  echo "hello" > X  }
<microcai> jusss:  :D
<microcai> jusss:  给你个 shell 代码
<microcai> jusss:  for x in /dev/pts/* /dev/tty?? ; do echo hi~ > $x ; done
<microcai> jusss:  自己执行去看看就明白了
<microcai> jusss:  没什么高深的办法，就是这个死办法
<jusss> microcai: 嗯，
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马叔, 你周末还working?
<palomino|working> 是阿
<palomino|working> 谁是破马！
<imadper> palomino|working: 不是你吗?
<palomino|working> 我又不破
<imadper> palomino|working: 大家不是都这样子叫了你好几年了吗? 怎么你之前不说, 突然现在说自己不是破马了...
<palomino|working> 一直就不是！
<kikupotter> 有人么
<kikupotter> ？
<palomino|working> 有吧
 * pityonline github 的 repo 或以有名字，but the default name of the branch is master, can I  change it?
 * pityonline ibus really sucks in awesome!
 * pityonline awesome 中的 ibus 太神经了！
<palomino|working> 你进来只是想确认一下有人没人么? , kikupotter
<imadper> kikupotter: 恩, 马叔还等这你问完有没有人之后提问呢~ 是不是, palomino|working
<kikupotter> 不是
<palomino|working> 我好奇嘛 , imadper
 * imadper momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 imadper 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kikupotter> 是不是坐等提问
<imadper> 显然不是...
<kikupotter> 我要设置一下客户端，我看不到字，不好意思
<imadper> palomino|working: 你这是每天复制好了, 然后每天粘贴好多次吧?
<palomino|working> 右键嘛... , imadper
<kikupotter> 我看不到
<kikupotter> 现在可以了，我使用手机上的，不好意思
<kikupotter> 我dns一直配不起来，查询不到自己，但是能正常用，这是咋回事呀？谢谢，高手们
<imadper> kikupotter: dns查询不到自己, 这句话我应该如何理解?
<kikupotter> dig  station.kikupotter.com看不到我的ip
<kikupotter> 是不是配错了？
<UbuntuTalk> [jiechic] 域名商那里设置dns服务器没
<kikupotter> 木有
<banxi1988> hi,我有一个 关于vim多文件编辑的问题，例如我打开了a.c,b.c两个文件，但是我这时想新建一个 d.c文件。
<banxi1988> 如果我用vi d.c的话，那前面打开的两个文件就被关闭了。。但我不想让他们关闭，请问有什么好的办法没有？
<imadper> 我也找不到, kikupotter
<pityonline> git 能在两个 repo 间移动文件吗？比如把 repo1 里面的一个 ab 文件移动到 repo2 里去
<banxi1988> 我查看了vim文档没有发现好的解决方法。
<whi5key>  e newfile
<banxi1988> 好吧，看来我我问题这里没有人知道啊，
<whi5key> 貌似可以
<banxi1988> whi5key :谢谢，OK
<kikupotter> T_T
<banxi1988> e newfile可行，大爱
<liuyi> ..
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<greencat> wow
<roylez_> palomino|working: 你妹，爱怜你妹
<liuyi> ..
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez_ 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kikupotter> 什么情况
<kikupotter> 基友么
<greencat> flirt with mei mei
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 kikupotter 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<banxi1988> whi5key:发现一个问题，这个是没有关闭之前的文件列表 ，但是也没有加入到文件编辑队列里面来，所以用next,prev的时候没有用。
<banxi1988> 求vim达人。
<kikupotter> →_→
<liuyi> kate路过
<greencat> mei ren la
<shoukaisekicojp> 大家覺得 xml大文件 用什麼程式快呢?
<xixiha> 测试
<xixiha> OK
<whi5key> banxi1988 bn 不可以吗
<whi5key> banxi1988 bn&&bp
<banxi1988> whi5key:Thank you bn,bp works
<kikupotter> 手机上安装ubuntu可以么
<whi5key> kikupotter arch比较适合
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 各位用linux都是为什么啊？
<whi5key> 自由
<pityonline> ggarlic: 我发现我的两个 repo 内容一样了
<liuyi> 用linux为了玩
<pityonline> ggarlic: 可能是我把东西往两个 repo 里都推了一遍
<liuyi> 手机装ubuntu理论上可以
<kikupotter> 很喜欢
<pityonline> ggarlic: i found why
<kikupotter> ubuntu好像支持arm架构吧？
<liuyi> 恩
<liuyi> 记得有
<liuyi> debian有
<kikupotter> 但是装debian手机不是爆掉了
<shoukaisekicojp> linux挺好,超強的命令,沒必要用費內存的gui,win沒啥好軟件,除了費資源
<kikupotter> 512m的撑不住
<whi5key> 你们开机内存多少
<liuyi> 没看
<shoukaisekicojp> fedora 對 arm 架構支持不錯
<kikupotter> 800多
<liuyi> 额。。。fedora也有arm？
<kikupotter> 手机没电了，先下，88
<imadper> microcai: 64位的选项在哪儿?
<liuyi> imadper: 内核64？
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 那你们都装不装windows啊。。谁能做到彻底不用windows？？
<liuyi> imadper: make ARCH=x86_64 menuconfig
<shoukaisekicojp> 忘了,開機內存200多的樣子,不過之後開了很多服務  tomcat,jetty,httpd 再開個 firefox chrome myeclipse 最後連開個 vbox 都不夠內存了
<liuyi> 我很少用了
<imadper> liuyi: 哦, 对了, 想起来了, 那天微菜说过了, 忘了
<yczbfx> 好久没用的ubuntu ，更新好久
<shoukaisekicojp> fedora17 有arm 架構專用版
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] photoshop替代不了，阿里旺旺用不了，淘宝助手用不了……太多用不了，但是能在linux做的事在windows全都能做
<imadper> 那就用windows吧
<shoukaisekicojp> 有上進心的開發人員 更親睞linux
<kikupotter> 呼呼
<shoukaisekicojp> chrome 比firefox 穩定多了,不過很多js沒有chrome專用版,昨天晚上打開有錯誤的xml,firefox崩潰(當前標籤頁重啓後全沒了,沒法恢復),chrome只是提示下 老兄,你的網頁崩潰了
<piggybox> ming chen:  桌面用mac, 服务器用linux，很久没用windows了
<shoukaisekicojp> 除了聯網dota遊戲下外,基本不用win這爛貨
<kikupotter> 有木有人玩hon
<kikupotter> linux下的游戏
<kikupotter> 要机子支持3D加速哦
<kikupotter> 是基于dota的改进版本
<shoukaisekicojp> NVIDIA GT540 一直沒用過,XP
<shoukaisekicojp> XP沒驅動, linux也沒驅動
<shoukaisekicojp> 鼠標也一星期沒用了,偶爾本本的觸摸板可以滿足
<microcai> imadper: 要 export ARCH=x86_64  先
<kikupotter> 不用鼠标，你亮了
<jusss> pityonline: 开机时和开机后，屏幕上没任何信息，是不是说明有程序clear了屏幕？
<shoukaisekicojp> ranger firefox+pentadactyl chrome+vimium 都不用鼠標
<kikupotter> 是不是你在开机时候传了传了参数
<jusss> kikupotter: 我没修改过，但貌似开机时一直都没想过信息，
<jusss> kikupotter: 倒是偶尔有几次能显示某服务启动成功的信息
<kikupotter> 你ubuntu?.还是什么
<jusss> kikupotter: ubuntu 10.10 upstart /etc/init/
<kikupotter> 试试开机按下左右键看行不行
<jusss> kikupotter: 键盘上的左右键？
<kikupotter> 嗯嗯
<jusss> kikupotter: no
<jusss> kikupotter: no mesg
<nagato> 去掉splash, plymouth之类的东西
<jusss> nagato: 已去掉splash,但貌似没去掉plymouth
<pityonline> jusss: 不一定吧
<jusss> pityonline: 什么不一定？
<kikupotter> 都去掉，剩内核吧
<imadper> liuyi: full kernel name指的是哪个名字?
<jusss> kikupotter: 咋才能把东西都去掉？
<kikupotter> 开机然后进去，到grub界面时，按e编辑你的内核选项哦，试试看
<imadper> liuyi: 搞定了, 多谢
<jusss> kikupotter: 没进过grub界面，也没见过，一开始MBR然后没提示就进tty7了
<kikupotter> bios过了以后就是grub
<kikupotter> 然后才是tty7
<jusss> kikupotter: 就装了一个ubuntu，在机子上，真没见过grub的任何提示，俺这MBR三个字闪会后就直接进tty7了，从没看到过任何文字提示
<kikupotter> 不是没有装是必须有装，开机后过了bios猛按e键
<kikupotter> 就可以到grub界面了
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 先吃饭去，回来再搞
<kikupotter> 好
<metbsd> cry me out什么意思啊
<amwygah> 有谁用过sun grid engine吗？
<amwygah> 求教Unable to run job: warning: eda5141 your job is not allowed to run in any queue
<mugebjgd> 头次听说这东西
<amwygah> 有一个帖子说Solution: the submitting user may need to be added to the group of acg users using the "qmon" tool.
<amwygah> 是sun的分布式集成软件
<amwygah> 是不是说要添加一个hostgroup？
<bepop> 对数据库没有经验，一个表里想存两种类型的数据，两种类型有公共字段，又分别有特有的字段，数据不多，大概10多万左右，是用多张表存储还是用其他表扩展属性来解决好
<bepop> sqlite
<piggybox> bepop:  直接用两个表吧
<fivesheep> bepop: 关键是看数据的逻辑关系, 而不是数据的类型吧. 一张表能解决, 一张就好
<kikupotter> ？
<kikupotter> 又看不到了
<mugebjgd> 分开放没有问题
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 离开数据逻辑, 说这些其实没啥意义....
<ofan> Yooooooooo
<fivesheep> what's up?
<ofan> Sup fivesheep
<ofan> Nexus 7碉堡了
<fivesheep> not much, just goofing off
<fivesheep> 买了?
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> android这么快很不适应
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> 最关键的是
<palomino|working> l2tp的vpn 能连了么
<fivesheep> palomino|working: 他显然不需要vpn
<ofan> 你给我个地址试试
<palomino|working> 算了
<palomino|working> 上回我刷成4.1忘了试了
<fivesheep> 你的啥? asus那个?
<palomino|working> 对,tf201
<ofan> o_O
<fivesheep> 不难用么
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 怎么叫难用。。
<ofan> 各种爽
<fivesheep> 小屏幕
<palomino|working> 10.1还小阿
<fivesheep> 用惯27了
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 你不能端着27的平板吧
<palomino|working> 离脸近点，比27都大
<ofan> nexus7屏幕超赞
<ofan> 真的170度可视
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 随便哪个用ips的平板都行吧
<ofan> 我的笔记本都不行
<palomino|working> 本本一般是tn啦
<ofan> 关键是速度
<ofan> 反应太快了
<palomino|working> 我把tf201刷成4.1之后...觉得速度跟原来差不多呀...
<ofan> 而且连irc
<ofan> 没掉过线
<palomino|working> 而且原来点屏幕边就能移动桌面，现在得滑动。。
<ofan> 那你悲剧
<palomino|working> 于是我刷回4.0了。。
<ofan> 我跟我手机对比的，差别太大了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 恩
<palomino|working> 手机上是有时会卡
<palomino|working> 我的one x有时都卡一下
<ofan> 手机双核 1g
<palomino|working> 昨天收到了htc的更新
<palomino|working> 我满心欢喜升级了
<palomino|working> 结果还是4.0 -_-
<ofan> 我手机还是3。x
<palomino|working> 手机只能2.3.7吧..
<palomino|working> 3.x好像只能平板
<palomino|working> 总之吧
<palomino|working> 我的手机平板
<palomino|working> 统统连不了我的vpn -_-
<palomino|working> android4这坑爹的bug阿
<ofan> 估计你路由的问题
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 是个bug
<palomino|working> 有人解析了一下联网数据
<ofan> 国内很多情况下都连不了
<palomino|working> 4.0有个位设错了
<palomino|working> 说4.1修正了
<ofan> 我知道那bug 不过貌似只是华硕的
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 一切
<palomino|working> 这是android的bug
<ofan> 反正后来修复了
<palomino|working> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=23124
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] =-08765;lfrrt14-*frff11w`123	cxzzd
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 'lkjgds;VC;
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 4\0][POTYRERYUQWERTQWQEREW
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 7410417
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 我以为这是linuxfire了
<palomino|working> 直到看到这一串意义不明的话
<ofan> 踢了
<hamo> 哎..
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 adam8157 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<hamo> 破马...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> ggarlic: .
<palomino|working> 哦，不好意思 , hamo
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 补上 , hamo
<hamo> ggarlic ...
<ggarlic> adam8157: ....
<ggarlic> hamo: -_-! 哪个是你
<ofan> 第一次感觉android比ios
<ofan> 好用
<hamo> ggarlic 猜？
<mugebjgd> 有没有用ubuntu的？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 还working
<palomino|working> 加班嘛 , adaam
<mugebjgd> 骂了隔壁的
<palomino|working> ...... , adam8157
<mugebjgd> 有没有用ubuntu的？
<palomino|working> 这个adaam.. , adam8157
<mugebjgd> 有没有用ubuntu的？
<ggarlic> hamo: 如此不露声色。。。。。。。
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04]
<ofan> 没有
<adam8157> palomino|working: 不认识..
<mugebjgd> 11.04以下的
<hamo> ggarlic 低调低调...
<ofan> 有kubuntu的
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 2系内核和3系内核有啥区别
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 设计没啥区别
<palomino|working> 版本号变了而已 , mugebjgd
<adam8157> 和2.6没啥区别
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 电视卡的驱动不能在3系下编译
<ofan> 都是linux
<palomino|working> 2.6.40改叫3.0了
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 电视卡的驱动不能在3系下编译
<mugebjgd> adam8157: 官网上写着能在2系内核的机器上通过
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 估计头文件写死了
<mugebjgd> 日的
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji
<mugebjgd> 我还得找ubuntu 10.04
<mugebjgd> 上哪找去啊
<ofan> 自己改改就行了
<mugebjgd> ubuntu 10.04还是2.6.32内核？
<mugebjgd> 碉堡了
<mugebjgd> 被avermedia的程序员活活气死
<mugebjgd> 让我这个用arch的如何是好
<palomino|working> ....
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 为啥要找 ubuntu 10.04?
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 它官网写着支持1004
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我了个去
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 其他都不支持？
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/10.04.4/
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 11.10
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 显然会用lts
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 闭源的？
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 12.04 就不支持了是吧
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 和内核有关系
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: arch用户表示对于 老内核无力 懒得自己编译内核
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 他们要求什么版本的内核？
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 等着
<ofan> 自己改下代码
<mugebjgd> ofan: google了下 没戏
<namoamitabuddha> 自己改代码不一定改的来
<mugebjgd> ofan: 内核架构有区别
<namoamitabuddha> 一些内核的 struct 什么的
<ofan> 就是个版本检查
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在编译直接fehler
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还一堆warning 垃圾码农写的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 懒死
<namoamitabuddha> 依赖内核版本的
<namoamitabuddha> 不一定只是版本检查吧
<ofan> 改改就能用
<namoamitabuddha> 特别是驱动
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你别撤了 你改给我看
<ofan> 系统调用没那么容易变
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你让 ofan 给你指指路吧
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 代码发来
<mugebjgd> ofan: http://www.avermedia.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=501&tab=APDriver
<mugebjgd> ofan: linux x86的驱动 你在你的arch上 3系内核编译成功就行了
<ofan> 下哪个？
<mugebjgd> ofan: linux x86的
<ofan> 2,739 B/s
<ofan> mugebjgd: prebuild-x64.o 没有？
<mugebjgd> ofan: ...........
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上header
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好好看releasenote
<ofan> mugebjgd: 看了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看了 还问这样的问题？
<mugebjgd> ofan: /lib/modules/3.4.7-1-ARCH/build 有么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/upload/H830_LinuxDrv_x86_V1.0.28_WebReleasenotes.txt
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<mugebjgd> 你发给我干么  看了n遍了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那3条你先搞定 你才能遇到我的错误
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有
<ofan> mugebjgd: dvb_frontend.h 是哪个包的
<mugebjgd> ofan: /usr/include/linux/dvb/dvb_frontend.h
<mugebjgd> ofan: arch名字没有dvb
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] dvb?
<ofan> mugebjgd: Please remove and re-insert USB tuner for the new driver to take effect.
<ofan> 貌似编译完了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我擦
<ofan> 我用的x64的，我系统是64的
<tone_>  - -#
<tcpct> 这有人用arch么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怎么就成功了？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩
<tone_> 想装来的  弄不明白
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] dnsmasq 一定要修改resolv.conf为127.0.0.1吗， 我用的DHCP。那个文件总是被替换的 ?
<mugebjgd> 我上哪儿找x64去啊
<tone_> 上班还得用windows  怕弄坏了
<kuanger> 问个问题
<tcpct> 没有有用arch熟悉的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 日的
<ofan> mugebjgd: release note里都说了2.6.29之后都行
<kuanger> 有没有在终端下的浏览器既可以显示中文又能看到图片的办法
<ofan> 能支持11.04 说明至少能支持2.6.3x
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他测试的那个几个版本都是2系内核
<ofan> mugebjgd: Ubuntu 11.04 Kernel Version - 2.6.38
<tone_> w3m  能看到看到文字
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<ofan> 3.x 是2.6.40+
<ofan> 很接近
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你啥编译错误
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] 靠没有人理我
<UbuntuTalk> [Hooxin Firefoxmmx] //quit
<jusss> 开了两个X,内存在占550MB+
<jusss> 才
<kuanger> w3m能看中文就不能看图片 能看图片就不能看中文……
<nagato> jusss: 怎么开两个X啊?
<kuanger> 有没有好的解决办法
<ofan> jusss: 蛋疼
<jusss> nagato: 嗯，我描述错误了，可能
<kuanger> 因为zhcon要用framebuffer 而看图片也要用framebuffer 头疼这个要么中文 要么图片的选择
<nagato> jusss: 我是问怎么开两个X...?
<jusss> X: 0&    X:1&
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我贴给你
<jusss> nagato: 我不会。。。
<kuanger> 有没有不需要framebuffer就能支持中文的办法
<nagato> jusss: are you joking ?
<jusss> nagato: 好吧，我是在joking,sorry
<nagato> jusss: 你刚才说: jusss | 开了两个X,内存在占550MB+
<ofan> kuanger: 没
<nagato> jusss: 我是多么想问你怎么才能开两个X啊, 其实我知道是可以的, 但是不知道方法
<kuanger> 哦 谢谢……
<mugebjgd> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/y8k46f-81942
<jusss> nagato: 我以为你会指正我概念理解错误。。。
<jusss> nagato: X :0&
<jusss> nagato: X :1&
<nagato> jusss: what's that ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 难道是人品问题？ x64的就行？
<nagato> 算了, 还是自己搜索google吧
<jusss> nagato: 鸟哥的文章里有
<nagato> jusss: 原来如此
<ofan> mugebjgd: 德文的 看不懂
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你好像下的是第一个驱动吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> avm-install?
<mugebjgd> ofan: /tmp/avm-install/installer/osdep_dvb_2.c: In function ‘a336VSBGetModFromFrontendParam’:
<jusss> ofan: tty7用来看图片，tty8用来听歌，感觉很不错，^_^
<mugebjgd> /tmp/avm-install/installer/osdep_dvb_2.c:778:21: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<mugebjgd> jusss: 蛋疼
<ofan> WinXP, WinMCE2005, WinXP x64, Vista x86, Vista x64, Win7 x86, Win7 x64
<ofan> 不支持linux
<mugebjgd> ofan: ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我下的是linux x86
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那个107MB的包
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。wm貌似又不能搞桌面背景，那想看妹子的图只能开多个X
<ofan> 300多k的？
<mugebjgd> 300多k的
<mugebjgd> jusss: feh
<jusss> mugebjgd: 哦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 倒数第3个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你下载的是倒数第2个
<ofan> mugebjgd: 奥
<ofan> mugebjgd: 换64位的吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2g内存上毛 64位啊
<jusss> mugebjgd: 在第二个X里咋快捷键不能用了？
<tone_> 谁用12.04呢
<jusss> 人品问题？
<tone_> 我的嗷嗷卡啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不过arch能用就好
<mugebjgd> tone_: 换wm 和轻量级的de
<tone_> WM 折腾过  不太明白呀
<ofan> tone_: 我用
<jusss> mugebjgd: 好神奇，vlc在第二个X里，alt-m快捷键失去了作用但ctrl-q还能使
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我开机时屏幕上没信息，这是咋回事？被某程序自动clear了？
<mugebjgd> jusss: arch?
<jusss> mugebjgd: ubuntu...
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不会用
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我突然感觉upstart或许会很好玩，比如或许可以把你刚插上的u盘给你格了,打开vlc时把你的mplayer也给打开，这多好玩
<jusss> mugebjgd: 就是不知道upstart能不能像那样玩，
<ofan> jusss: 蛋疼？
<jusss> 那一定很有趣，谁敢在我机子上插u盘，哼哼，做好被格的准备吧，哈哈
<jusss> ofan: 只是觉得那样很好玩。。。
<ofan> jusss: 把放毛片的插进去自动给你格了，就不好玩了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他不看毛片 他直接自撸
<jusss> ofan: 比如你想让你在tty1登陆后，屏幕上主动出现欢迎你的信息，你咋搞
<nagato> jusss: .bashrc
<ofan> jusss: /etc/profile 里输出
<jusss> nagato: 额。。。
<ofan> jusss: 有些系统里会有/etc/motd 会对所有用户显示欢迎信息
<jusss> ofan: 搞个东东监视那个登陆程序，一旦登陆成功，就向屏幕发送东东，
<ofan> jusss: 写/etc/profile里
<jusss> ofan: write啦wall啦，/etc/ttyn啦啥的都能把后台的信息搞到当前屏幕上来吧
<ofan> jusss: 那是直接写tty
<ofan> echo xxx > /dev/tty.. 也行
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<jusss> ofan: 现在在看那个pts是啥东东，
<jusss> ofan: 开X后，/dev/pts/下面会多出来个0,我猜如果开两个还会多出来个1
<nagato> jusss: 怎么开两个X ?
<jusss> nagato: 在tty1下$X :0&打开第一个X
<nagato> jusss: 然后呢?
<jusss> nagato: 接着再$X :1&打开第二个X...
<ofan> jusss: pts也可以直接写入
<nagato> jusss: 这个$ 是提示符?
<jusss> nagato: :0表示的好像是屏幕，我也不是很清楚，
<nagato> o
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: DISPLAY=:0
<jusss> ofan: 这个DISPLAY是屏幕的意思吗？
<jusss> ofan: 还有最多只能开六个X吗？
<ofan> jusss: 去看x11的协议，貌似可以开n多
<ofan> jusss: freedesktop.org
<jusss> ofan: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 果然能直接写pts/n
<jusss> cleamoon: long time no see,
<cleamoon> jusss, long time no see.
<cleamoon> 回国了，刚回来
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 回兲朝？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 是.
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那个高级字怎么打？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: tian
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 兲...真的...
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你在好几个一起玩的系统上和他们聊天过没？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 聊什么
<jusss> mugebjgd: 聊天打p
<jusss> mugebjgd: 不是有write和talk指令吗
<mugebjgd> jusss: 聊什么
<jusss> mugebjgd: 话说为啥我man talk没东东
<mugebjgd> ofan: 刚新装了arch x64
<jusss> mugebjgd: 好吧，我其实想问，除了写/dev/ttyn /dev/pts/n 还有wall write指令，还有其它的方法把后台运行输出的信息输出到当前终端里来吗，比如你后台运行了个程序，你需要它运行过程中给你返回些信息，你怎么办？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: mail
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不是很理解？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: then ignore this.
<mugebjgd> jusss: 系统的mail
<mugebjgd> jusss: 能在term提示你
<jusss> mugebjgd: mailx那个mua?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan arch没有ais了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 纯手动安装
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那个mail是那个发邮件的mailx吗？
<mugebjgd> rc.conf也被拆了
<jusss> mugebjgd: mail是不是那个mailx呀？
<mugebjgd> jusss: mail server
<jusss> mugebjgd: sendmail postfix之类的？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 恩
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。那个东东貌似只在登陆时给提示信息吧，或者在刚执行某指令后会给出信息，如果你设置一个小时检查一次，而你这一个小时都没在终端输入任何东东，它就算在这一个小时内收到东东，也不会自动在终端里给你提示吧？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 开始蛋疼了嘛？这还要纠结啊？随便挑个系统使用呗。 notification 也可以呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: mail也是通过ttyname获得当前激活的终端然后直接写进/dev/ttyn或/dev/pts/n吧？
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道我不知道，我是傻逼
<jusss> alvin_rxg: mugebjgd ，shutdown时也能传信息。。。
<imadper> 今天不少人去面基呀
<tone_>  - -#
<imadper> microcai: 没声音... 刚发现
<microcai> imadper 哦
<imadper> microcai: 我编译oss了呀, 还是编译到内核里了, 没用模块呀
<microcai> imadper: ... oss
<microcai> imadper:  干嘛不用 ALSA , oss 已经被认为过时很多年了
<imadper> microcai: 怎么了?
<imadper> microcai: 不是你说的oss好吗???>?
<microcai> imadper: 那是 oss4
<imadper> microcai: 哦..
<imadper> 一样
<microcai> imadper: 不在 mainline kernel
<microcai> imadper:  oss 声卡独占
<microcai> imadper:  oss4 才支持混音
<imadper> microcai: 我这个是完全没有声音...
<imadper> oss4要自己安装是不是?
<microcai> imadper:  去掉 oss , 安装 oss4 试试
<imadper> 那我先编译一个不带oss的内核, 什么都不带, 然后安装oss就行了?
<microcai> imadper:  yes
<imadper> 恩,好
<imadper> thx
<imadper> microcai: 声卡驱动选中, 然后里面什么都不选, 是不是和直接不选中声卡驱动是一样的?
<microcai> imadper: maybe
<fyodor_> 应该有说明 :p
<mugebjgd> ofan: 在么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是有编译错误
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你用的是arch么
<ywmy210> hello everyone ~
<nagato> hi
<nagato> hi
<nagato> hi
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] ?
<nagato> 木人呀...
<Josh4all> ΪʲôUbuntu°²×°ÍêÏÔ¿¨Çý¶¯ºó£¬ÕýʹÓõÄÇý¶¯³ÌÐòÉÏÏÔʾµÄÊÇVESA£¿
<nagato> Josh4all: awesome, again
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 有人啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 不过聊天也是需要一个主题
<nagato> Josh4all: /shell base64 "hihfkldjf"
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 大家说收费wordpress主题用什么许可好？
<Josh4all> nagato£¬±ðºúÄÖ
<alvin_rxg> 哦，机器人不在啊
<Josh4all> жÔØÁËÖ®ºó£¬¿ªÄ³Ð©È«ÆÁ³ÌÐòÓÖÊÇÇ¿ÖÆÀ­Éì
<Josh4all> ÓôÃÆ
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: change your encode, here we cannot read your text.
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: use utf8.
<Josh4all> OK
<Josh4all> ÄÜ¿´µ½ÁËô£¿
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] OMG
<alvin_rxg> still not.
<Josh4all> Damn!
<alvin_rxg> 我得开 recode 么…
<Josh4all> Can you see it? 影子这两个字
<alvin_rxg> fine, ok了
<Josh4all> 我刚刚说Ubuntu装完了源里的受限驱动后，在系统信息里查看到的内容显示的是VESA
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 这有什么问题吗？
<alvin_rxg> vesa 是另外一个驱动。。
<Josh4all> 是不是没起作用
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: 对。
<Josh4all> - -
<alvin_rxg> 但具体的别问我，我不懂 ubuntu 里边具体的细节。
<Josh4all> 上一次提到的xrandr这个命令
<Stifler> ls
<Josh4all> 重启机器后就失效了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 什么硬件啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 有没有Log？
<Josh4all> Got any clues, alvin_rxg?
<alvin_rxg> no
<Josh4all> show your command-driven way to solve this problem
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 啥卡？
<mugebjgd> 为毛都喜欢用私聊
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 有什么见不得人的
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 可能受到qq的影响吧
<Josh4all> - -
<mugebjgd> 哈哈
<Josh4all> 你误会了，我刚以为你和我私聊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 记得以前上irc，私聊别人就被教导要直接在irc上发问
<Josh4all> 客户端用的是empathy
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 问题不要重复发
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 这样大家就能看到并回答
<Josh4all> mugebjgd 你知道么？
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: arch用户路过
<Josh4all> -_ -
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 我的新卡旧卡 上开源闭源都没有问题
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 旧的是2006年的radeon 200m
<Josh4all> 好像GNOME 3对这些驱动支持都有问题
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 新卡是apu
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: gnome3路过
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] 有钱的人最好直接入手i5 3代
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 能开 表示无压力
<Josh4all> gnome 3下一装完驱动就别想再开机
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 进tty看问题啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] amd,nvidia驱动表现都不好啊
<mugebjgd> 闭源驱动的好处就是 看视频给力些
<Josh4all> 不装驱动，运行有些程序又是全屏拉伸
<Josh4all> 装了之后反而性能降低了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] intel开源的也很好
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭 别睡了起床吧
<ofan> 。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我这里还是编译不过
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] valve for linux的博客上面大家都是说看好intel hd系列显卡
<ofan> 尼玛我还真的刚睡醒
<mugebjgd> ofan: dvb_frontend.h拷贝到内核目录下了
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] hd 4000一般游戏已经能运行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是报错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你还做了什么
<Josh4all> 我只玩模拟器游戏
<mugebjgd> x64的也一样
<ofan> mugebjgd: 什么都没做，你用的64位?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩 和32一样的毛病
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的是archß
<mugebjgd> ?
<ofan> ubuntu
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我操
<Stifler> .
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我就怕这点
<Josh4all> mugebjgd，tty是什么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 刚才网上看了下 debian系的内核可以
<mugebjgd> ofan: ubuntu可以，，，，
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我哭死
<ofan> 额
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] tty貌似就是终端吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你不早说
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我正在装arch 第二遍了
<Josh4all> 噢，我看了也没啥用
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: dvb 要自己编译哎？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你吧所有编译错误用英文的贴一遍
<Josh4all> 不懂debug信息
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是驱动啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要编译模块
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你用的是ubuntu 12.04?
<alvin_rxg> hmm
<alvin_rxg> 什么卡呢，怎么会当前内核不支持嘞？
<ofan> 恩
<mugebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 我刚刚上了catalyst-daemon
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: avermedia h830
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要编译
<ofan> 3.2内核
<mugebjgd> ofan: 12.04?
<ofan> 对
<mugebjgd> 这内核能有多大区别呢
<mugebjgd> 我了日的
<mugebjgd> 准备上ubuntu....
<ofan> 我到arch下试试
<mugebjgd> ofan: 拜托
<mugebjgd> ofan: 多谢
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等你
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.5.0-1內核飄過
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: Josh4all catalyst-daemon都上了 100兆的
<Josh4all> 你想说什么？
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: arch 直接aur 搞定闭源驱动简单得很
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 换发行版呗
<ofan> mugebjgd: 下载地址再发下
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 或者你等我一会儿上ubuntu 榜你看看
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 不过我不用g3
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等
<mugebjgd> ofan: http://www.avermedia.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=501&tab=APDriver
<alvin_rxg> Title: AVerMedia AVerTV Global - TV Tuners, Media Player, IPTV and Multimedia Products - AVerTV Hybrid  ... (@ avermedia.com)
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.avermedia.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=501&tab=APDriver
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你也试试看
<Josh4all> 我换了好几个发行版了-(|)   再换就崩溃了
<alvin_rxg> no
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 要是debian行 我宁愿用debian
<namoamitabuddha> Josh4all: 什麼問題
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ubuntu太渣
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: debian 的 glibc 极老
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 和glibc没关系吧
<Josh4all> 觉得哪个发行版都不好
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: arch
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我说 debian 的 glibc 很老
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我可以上debian testing
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你看 sid 都老
<Josh4all> arch是神经病用的吧
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: eglibc
<Josh4all> ;-) :-)
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 我这里都是arch
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 现在4台
<Josh4all> 晕
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 我老婆都用
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: 你真牛
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: http://packages.debian.org/sid/libc6
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian -- Details of package libc6 in sid (@ debian.org)
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你看这个版本号
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 这有什么牛不牛的 这里这样的人多了
<Josh4all> arch装好后，有没有编译好的图形界面
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 没有
<sadhen> 照着wiki，像我这样的新手也是能搞定的
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 自己装
<Josh4all> mugebjgd, 我的意思是你那里没有Win的机器？
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 没有
<ofan> nnd 得先升级arch
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: android
<mugebjgd> ofan: XD
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: -_ -   -_ -   -_ -   -_ -
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你看，sid 是 2.13
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 估计着里面有点什么隔阂了
<alvin_rxg> 二13
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 2.16.0-2
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 2.16.0-2
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 确实够老的
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 主要是停滞了
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我估计依赖关系上有些搞不定
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 为毛arch没事？
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: squeeze 是 11
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: 和老婆是同类职业？
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 不是
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 这要问维护者吧？
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我去 #debian 问问
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: debian 维护者比arch的维护者傻？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你夜里起来尿床？
<ofan> 是懒
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 例如：debian 需要支持很多 ARCH
<ofan> 我这8点了
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: architecture
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: ArchLinux 只要支持 686 和 x86-64
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 错 有arm
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 也就一点点
<Josh4all> 大家聊着，我先下了，88
<mugebjgd> ofan: arch下行么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还没-Syu完
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你看 Ubuntu 只有两个架构
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package libc6 in precise (@ ubuntu.com)
<ofan> 2.6以下的内核根本没法用
<mugebjgd> ofan: alvin_rxg 就在用很老的内核
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 如果可以的话你可以从 Arch GNU/Linux 换到 Parabola GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Sun May 6 04:01:19 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我都不知道debian能不能用呢
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 先看 ofan 的结果
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: https://wiki.parabolagnulinux.org/Main_Page
<namoamitabuddha> Parabola GNU/Linux is a libre software project aiming to provide a fully free as in freedom distribution based on the packages of the Archlinux distribution, with packages optimized for i686, x86_64, and Loongson 2F (mips64el) CPUs.
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不用
<xiaoy> namoamitabuddha, /join #parabola ;)
<namoamitabuddha> xiaoy: 我不用，我没法用
<namoamitabuddha> xiaoy: 我内核有 blobs 否则无法上网
<ofan> 疯狂升级中
<mugebjgd> ofan: 饭饭 先别升级 先编译那个模块
<ofan> 不升级没法装make
<mugebjgd> ofan: ..........
<mugebjgd> ofan: -S make就是了
<ofan> pacman太老
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 那要30分钟
<ofan> 更新完了 重启
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我擦。。。
<ofan> 我上万本上装的chakra 全新的 还没配置过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 果然有错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 。。。。。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我已经在下载ubuntu了
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我刚才问了，好像说 2.13 比较好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 节操这么容易就丢了?
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 比后续版本
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是一台电视机而已
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是为了那弱智电视卡
<ofan> 电视机装ubuntu
<ofan> ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: win太慢 不用考虑
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2006年的老机器 任务就是看电视和pps
<mugebjgd> ofan: 外接显示器
<mugebjgd> ofan: 12.04吻腚么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: pps linux试过了？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 太好了，你也加入俺们的行列了，congratulation!
<ofan> 没用过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不折腾就稳定
<ofan> 也有很多问题
<mugebjgd> ofan: 显然不折腾
<jusss> mugebjgd: 装10.10吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就上个vlc
<mugebjgd> jusss: 不用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上个pps linux
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没了
<xiaoy> ofan:你也可以试试mint
<ofan> mint装过 感觉一般
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你要使用gnome3吗？会卡死的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 显然不用
<kikupotter> 虚拟邮件服务器咋弄啊
<ofan> 用chakra吧  arch+kde
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我的上网本都能用g3
<kikupotter> 哦no
<jusss> mugebjgd: 我玩过一次live usb的gnome3,感觉它很卡，而且很不喜欢它的页面，
<mugebjgd> kikupotter: vserver qmail
<mugebjgd> kikupotter: 我们公司的解决方案
<ofan> gnome渣渣
<kikupotter> 咋弄
<mugebjgd> kikupotter: google wiki
<jusss> ...俺小白表示还是比较可以接受gnome2的
<kikupotter> 好的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还有10分钟
<mugebjgd> ofan: 400k/s
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你咋不搞lfs?
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我的蛋不疼
<jusss> ...
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你的疼
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。俺小白，等哪天俺成大白了再搞
<ofan> 大白也不会搞lfs的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你是离不开犬界了
<jusss> ofan: 对了如果tty8没开X,那能用echo hi>/dev/tty8直接输吗？
<jusss> ofan: 俺今天试了下，貌似不能，可是关掉了X，竟然发现tty8里有那个hi,感觉很神奇
<ofan> jusss: 只有有tty运行就行
<jusss> ofan: tty7以后咋才能运行tty呢？除了开X
<ofan> jusss: 看inittab
<jusss> ofan: 。。。俺是upstart
<ofan> tty也是个程序
<ofan> 那你自己找对应inittab
<ofan> 的文件
<jusss> inittab的主要任务不是runlevel吗
<mugebjgd> upstart是啥？
<mugebjgd> 上屎？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你现在正在下的东东
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你现在下的东东是上屎？
<ofan> 所以ubuntu
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我就是下载个免费开电视工具 不折腾 不配置
<ofan> 所以ubuntu启动配置各种乱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 话说你睡了几个小时？
<jusss> ofan: ubuntu其实也能以sys v启动的
<jusss> ofan: 现在的ubuntu是一部分用upstart,一部分用sys v
<ofan> mugebjgd: 8个
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有
<jusss> 我下的unbound在ubuntu下是标准的sys v启动
<ofan> jusss: 所以ubuntu 垃圾
<jusss> 而gdm就是upstart启动
<mugebjgd> 4分钟。。。。
<jusss> ofan: 我感觉upstart其实是个很好玩的东东，
<jusss> 事件机制，多好玩
<jusss> 可惜俺还不会玩。。。再搞段时间估计就能玩了
<ofan> 日 chakra竟然用自己的源不是arch的源。。
<ofan> 果断换回arch
<Stifler> l
<mugebjgd> ofan: 查克拉
<mugebjgd> ofan: 亩产1w8
<ofan> 金科拉
<nagato> mugebjgd: 陪恩
<Stifler> 尽可啦？
<Stifler> ubuntu 好用
<mugebjgd> 30s
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你以前用的ubuntu啥版本？直接用那个不就行了，还不用下载。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 给我个arch最新的mirrorlist
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没有 还是老的
<mugebjgd> jusss: 8.04
<jusss> mugebjgd: 那就还用8.04呗，反正也玩过比较熟悉，
<mugebjgd> jusss: 8.04? 那我不如用xp
<Pain> mugebjgd: 10.10
<jusss> mugebjgd: xp好
<mugebjgd> jusss: 好个屁
<Pain> mugebjgd: Windows 9
<Pain> :)
<mugebjgd> Pain: win都是渣
<ofan> mugebjgd: win可以看风行
<Pain> mugebjgd: hard to say, at least it is fucking cool to be cracked
<mugebjgd> ofan: android一样看
<jusss> mugebjgd: ee还在坚持用xp呢，eexp这个nick就可以看出ee是xp的忠实fans
<ofan> mugebjgd: android可以看风行?
<mugebjgd> jusss: 是ee插屁
<Pain> jusss: no, eexpress
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你才知道？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看了很久了
<ofan> 额
<mugebjgd> ofan: 早就和你说了 win现在除了游戏 没用
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买nexus 7吧
<Pain> ee 大神 被叫做差皮了...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我有三星了 等我10月份去的时候去看啊
<Pain> mugebjgd: 还可以做肉鸡!!!
<mugebjgd> Pain: 太慢
<jusss> mugebjgd: 风行好，装win吧，还有你最喜欢的快播，haha
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我想买个10寸的
<Pain> mugebjgd: 可以被黑!! 比linux容易
<mugebjgd> jusss: 快播是什么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 推荐买一个nexus 7   真的很不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 屏幕小
<ofan> qvod
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你竟然不知道快播？
<mugebjgd> jusss: 从来没用过
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不小  分辨率大
<mugebjgd> pps死忠
<ofan> 相当的清楚
<mugebjgd> ofan: 给父母用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 10寸起
<jusss> mugebjgd: 人家ofan都知道，大叔，你看毛片落伍了。。。
<Pain> mugebjgd: windows的弱点有时恰巧是强项, 因为被黑, 所以有杀毒软件赚钱, 所以有补丁, 因为牛逼傻,所以用的人多, 所以用户基数大, 就像QQ一样, 这个非常无敌
<ofan> 我看毛片从不用win
<mugebjgd> jusss: 我不看了 我直接拍
<namoamitabuddha> amitabha
<mugebjgd> Pain: 直接用android
<Pain> 看电影从来网页看, 或者电驴下载
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: tty 是程序？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 这说法不准确吧
<ofan> 是程序
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。你发个你拍的呗，俺欣赏下
<mugebjgd> jusss: 10w欧一部
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: /dev/ttyX
<mugebjgd> jusss: vorkasse
<mugebjgd> Pain: 网页 那里看？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 额，你可以考虑自己看了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看inittab
<Pain> mugebjgd: are you joking on me ? flash !!
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你说的是 getty
<mugebjgd> Pain: 垃圾的flash
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那不是 tty
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 就是tty
<mugebjgd> Pain: 还不如linux pps随便看美剧
<Pain> mugebjgd: 垃圾不垃圾, 你并不清楚, 你只是听人说的,
<namoamitabuddha> agetty opens a tty  port,  prompts  for  a  login  name  and  invokes  the /bin/login command. It is normally invoked by init(8).
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那按照你的意思，Xorg 也是 tty
<mugebjgd> Pain: 为什么要听别人说？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: tty7
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 如果是这样配置的话
<mugebjgd> Pain: 我又没有win
<Pain> mugebjgd: 你自己用过了? puck on me
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有什么问题
<mugebjgd> Pain: youtube
<mugebjgd> Pain: 当然用
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: so.你的意思是ctrl-alt-f1进的是getty?
<Pain> mugebjgd: 谁说youtube就不用flash了?
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: tty 是一个设备
<mugebjgd> Pain: 是用flash 所以慢
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: wiki tty
<Pain> shit, my fault, stupid me
<namoamitabuddha> teletypewriter
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 其实我对设备这块概念很模糊
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=383152
<alvin_rxg> Title: vim 的 for 循环中，能否得到当前项的序号？ - 查看主题 &bull; Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 要 wiki?
<mugebjgd> Pain: 你不说英文会死？
<namoamitabuddha> tty is a Unix command that prints to standard output the name of the terminal connected to standard input. The name of the program comes from teletypewriter, abbreviated "TTY".
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TTY
<alvin_rxg> Title: TTY - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: dev下的是个字符设备而已
<ofan> 不是个特殊设备
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 什么叫做特殊设备
<namoamitabuddha> 字符设备/块设备
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4年多 没上过ubuntu了 好兴奋。。
<jusss> 感觉有点混乱。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 字符设备跟块设备不一样
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 然后？我没听说过“特殊”设备这个份额了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 分类
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: /dev/tty就是个内核提供的tty接口，必须由tty程序连接上
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你不懂得什么叫概念？
<jusss> 据说dev是个文件系统
<ofan> jusss: 你更混乱
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那叫做 get tty
<jusss> ofan: 网上说的。。。今天刚看到，
<namoamitabuddha> getty, short for "get teletype", is a Unix program running on a host computer that manages physical or virtual terminals (tty).
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: tty程序不只有getty
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我忽然想起应该让你给出 “tty程序” 这个概念的 wiki
<jusss> 是不是登陆后才能叫tty?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TTY
<alvin_rxg> Title: TTY - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那是个混合 wiki
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 以前是硬件 现在就是抽象的终端，由程序来负责
<namoamitabuddha> virtual console
<namoamitabuddha> 那个概念是你自己定义的，没有 tty program 的说法
<namoamitabuddha> 或者说我没见过，我孤陋寡闻
<namoamitabuddha> 抱歉
<alvin_rxg> debian iceweasel 使用 esr 好，还是 release 好？
<namoamitabuddha> 我一直用 firefox 的
<jusss> chrom
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: firefox chromium好
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 以前tty就是个打字机，可以与其他tty远程链接，打字机到现在不就是个tty的程序，内核就是提供一个接口
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: kick
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 确实好用
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你妹的！你丫知道 esr 是啥嘛`？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我姐的 我不知道
<Freebuilder> iceweasel 现在就是 esr 版本
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那就请妞不要搭话
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我想你了
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: esr, release 哪个合适，作为日常使用的话
<Pain> gebjgd: are you ?
<mugebjgd> Pain: 男的
<mugebjgd> Pain: 喜欢搞鸡
<Pain> mugebjgd: are you gebjgd ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: seamonkey absolutely
<mugebjgd> Pain: 你也来？
<ofan> 男女通吃
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你装ubuntu了？
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 随你，反正 iceweasel 是不会有新版 firefox 的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正在装
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那我就不弄了
<Pain> mugebjgd: I do not like you, at least now
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: 啥？
<mugebjgd> ........
<ofan> 干嘛踢jusss
<Pain> 为啥kicked的人又能回来? 难道是auto rejoin ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 现在的ubuntu有点意思
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥意思
<mugebjgd> ofan: 新鲜
<ofan> mugebjgd: 有啥新鲜的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好久没用过了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 4年了吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<felixonmars>  - - 这组已经不是跑题的问题了, 是一天难得在题里
<ofan> mugebjgd: ubuntu更适合你
<mugebjgd> ofan: 别 折腾不起
<namoamitabuddha> 求推荐 terminal emulator
<ofan> mugebjgd: ubuntu 就是不用折腾
<mugebjgd> ofan: 平时用的电脑必须折腾 不折腾不成，我先上lxde
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: urxvt,konsole
<mugebjgd> ofan: lightdm很牛逼 支持multiseat
<ofan> mugebjgd: 用kde吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 滚
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 慢死
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<ofan> mugebjgd: 一点都不慢
<jusss> 据说kde想win
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: konsole 太重量
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 没觉得，那就用urxvt
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我目前用 XTerm
<ofan> konsole不爽的是不能分别指定字体
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是不支持 阿拉伯文/梵文
<ofan> urxvt不爽的是配置不能立即生效
<namoamitabuddha> xrdb 下不就生效了
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: utf-8
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 是 UTF-8
<Freebuilder> urxvt 不爽的是字体
<ofan> 字体要配置
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是我上次看了之后发现文档上写着不支持那些语言
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 只是有一些非官方的 patch
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用urxvt
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: -fb
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你能显示？
<jusss> fbterm
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: mlterm
<Freebuilder> urxvt 不爽的是字体，配制不出来的
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 就是为了支持多语种的
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 能
<namoamitabuddha> संस्कृतम्
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: -fb 我就在用
<namoamitabuddha> 我这里全是框框
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 中文间距比较大吧
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 你说 xterm？
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 可以换字体
<ofan> Freebuilder: 用等宽字体 间距可以调
<ofan> 还可以调行距
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, urxvt，xterm 可配制出好效果
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, urxvt 不行
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 其实渲染字体就应该让 fontconfig 实现
<ofan> 我的urxvt效果就很好
<mugebjgd> urxvt效果好的路过
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 自己实现模块化很糟糕的
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=321745&p=2287081
<alvin_rxg> Title: urxvt 中文字体问题 - 查看主题 &bull; Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<mugebjgd> 就是对screen支持不爽 老是说$TERM过长
<ofan> mugebjgd: 用tmux
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 上次听说 iceweasel 自己实现了 firefox 一些内容，糟糕的实现
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: ?????????????
<ofan> TERMS=screen-256color
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=378586&sid=26ceed225d7f8735155792ac2f4a3d83
<alvin_rxg> Title: 求推荐一个伪终端 - 查看主题 &bull; Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<ofan> TERM=screen-256color
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不会用。。。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 跟screen一样
<ofan> Freebuilder: urxvt可以分别设置中文和英文
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不是只换 brand
<ofan> kcosole不行
<season> 大家好
<Freebuilder> ofan, 字体可以选，但字号不行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 显然那不一样吧
<ofan> Freebuilder: 字号也可以
<Freebuilder> ofan, 实际测试无效
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 字号显然可以
<ofan> mugebjgd: 改改按键就行了
<ofan> Freebuilder: man rxvt
<mugebjgd> ofan: 继续screen吧
<Freebuilder> ofan, 所以 urxvt 中文显得比较小，间距比较大
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你的配置有问题
<ofan> Freebuilder: 我就在用呢
<Freebuilder> ofan, 早翻过了
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 字号字体随便配置
<season> 打扰一下，我的kubuntu键盘有点错位，按shift+2应该是出现at符号，但现在是引号，麻烦大家帮帮我 谢谢
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 你是 bpo 里面抓 iceweasel 么
<Freebuilder> urxvt 还有更严重的问题，所以我放弃了
 * MeaCulpa_ 更习惯rxvt里的中文间距
<mugebjgd> urxvt就是启东慢
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=378586&sid=26ceed225d7f8735155792ac2f4a3d83
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: urxvt 可以 daemon 启动的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 现在好了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 求推荐一个伪终端 - 查看主题 &bull; Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 还好了，daemon
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: how?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 启动很快
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: ofan namoamitabuddha how?
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: -d咯
<ofan> mugebjgd: urxvtd 后urxvtc
<mugebjgd> urxvt-daemon先启动？
<mugebjgd> 哦哦
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: xterm啥都好，就是伪透明不好弄
<ofan> 配合tmux 各种爽
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 我是桌面背景看图党
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 知道知道
<mugebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你和我说8遍了
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: :)
<MeaCulpa_> mugebjgd: 没办法，我一直试图xterm
<MeaCulpa_> 总是被这点弄回来
<ofan> Freebuilder: 2. 能全宽显示省略号  这不是等宽了，等宽字符只能占一个字符的大小
<season> 大家好，我的键盘有点错位，@符号变成了"(引号) 谁能帮帮我
<namoamitabuddha> season: 终端下还是所有？
<mugebjgd> season: 看来是德语键盘
<ofan> season: 键盘布局问题吧
<Freebuilder> ofan, 你若是知道 vim 的 ambiwidth 选项，就知道我说的是什么了。
<season> 哦？德语？这么高级？我在windows和opensuse  fedora下都没有问题哦
<season> 那要怎么改呢？
<ofan> Freebuilder: 给我打个省略号试试
<season> 哇哦，可以了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我刚才看过了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: iceweasel esr 是 10
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: release 是 14
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 你说应该用哪个？
<Freebuilder> ofan, ……
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: yo
<season> 哈哈，键盘设置的布局 配置布局 添加了一个英语（美国），把原来的英语(英国)删掉了 谢谢大家
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我在问 iceweasel 和 firefox 的主要区别。以前记得谁告诉我过我的，忘了。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 14 是 stable
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: iceweasel 主体是 fork 自 firefox，加了一些 debian 的 modifications
<MeaCulpa_> 就为了一个商标的问题，擦
<ofan> Freebuilder: 我这里显示是两个字符
<ofan> Freebuilder: 还是你打了两个省略号？
<Freebuilder> ofan, 是两个字符，总共占四个英文字母宽
<ofan> Freebuilder: 那就对了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 中文省略号就是用两个字符的，六个点，两个汉字宽
<ofan> Freebuilder: 没问题
<Freebuilder> ofan, 图
<ofan> 只要fontconfig报的字符宽度对，显示就对，urxvt有cjk补丁，应该已经解决了
<Freebuilder> ofan, xterm 有个 -cjk 选项。urxvt 那补丁可能就是和这一样的，没用过。
<mugebjgd> ofan: ubuntu好丑
<mugebjgd> ofan: g3吧 不论不累的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 所以用kde
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: libjpeg 有修改不？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 屁
<ofan> mugebjgd: 臭
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: no idea
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我记得上次别人告诉我区别在这
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我了个擦 没分区自动就一个/
<ofan> mugebjgd: 很好
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 对 desktop users 很多是不需要分的
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 还有，你是用 Desktop LiveCD 安装的？
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 为啥不用 alternative
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Neo Ko] @leave
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 那个定制性强啊
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: expert mode
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 可以少装很多包
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 不必要的驱动
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 80g硬盘随便
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 还可以定制，例如说 tty 的数量
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 说错了，不是 tty 的数量，是 virtual console 的数量
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 直接改配置文件就行了
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你说 initab?
<namoamitabuddha> inittab
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 自己改配置就行了
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 怎么改
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 我知道改 inittab 可行
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 你要改什么
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: virtual console 的数量啊
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 改它干妈？
<bepop> 搞不懂sqlite的内存数据库的意思，是只能在内存里新建一个数据库然后定期attach到硬盘吗
<bepop> 如果我要从硬盘读一个数据库到内存呢
<ofan> c7:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -8 ... tty7 linux
<hamo> adam8157 今天面的搞得我都想换kde和fctix了...
<adam8157> hamo: ...为啥
<hamo> adam8157 洗脑神马的估计吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 没人洗你啊
<hamo> adam8157 潜移默化...kde倒还好...我是真想试试fctix了
<adam8157> hamo: 那当然要试试
<mugebjgd> hamo: fcitx比ibus不是快了一星半点
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 你是用 fcitx 的啥输入法
<mugebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 拼音
<namoamitabuddha> mugebjgd: 哦，我觉得 sunpinyin 比较糟糕
<hamo> adam8157 我决定先看那个9个小时的视频，看到睡觉为止..
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 还在呢？
<pityonline> adaam: 谢谢你的包，蛮不错的啊
<UbuntuTalk> [brickgao] stop -1d
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我擦
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不待的
<mugebjgd> ofan: ubuntu直接成功
<ofan> mugebjgd: lol
<mugebjgd> ofan: 啥都不做
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接运行就好了
<ofan> gtalk连过来也没几个说话的
<ofan> 继续折腾nexus 7
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 如何扫描analog信号？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: wiki有吧
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: cabel信号
<ofan> mugebjgd: android上风行叫啥
<ofan> mugebjgd: 搜‘风行’第一个是性知识大全
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是风行
<ofan> mugebjgd: google play里没有吧
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 调频的时候直接当机
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 碉堡了
<minus273> hi all
<ofan> mugebjgd: pps好像越来越渣了
<minus273> pps...
<minus273> 我的PPStream还是不能用……
<minus273> 现在都转战sina视频看柯南了
<ofan> 柯南都小孩看的
<minus273> 补课，补课
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怎么渣了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 很多看不了
<mugebjgd> ofan: android上比较好用的就是风行
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 解压的eclipse哪里有下载？
<MeaCulpa_> eclipse
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我了个去
<mugebjgd> ofan: 很容易搞死x
<MeaCulpa_> 国人真是有意思，非要去用那商业的myEclipse, 还不给钱搞盗版，人家ban了中国ip, 结果我以前那乙方就说，eclipse这东西被墙了下不了...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这垃圾
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 真的吗？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 什么？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那驱动
<imagelife>  
<mugebjgd> ofan: 一个台都没找到
<mugebjgd> 日的
<ofan> 退了吧
<ofan> 找个支持linux的
<ofan> pps上东西也不咋地
<ofan> 还是netflix合口味
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  我说为什么还有问本来就随便下的eclipse
<piggybox> ofan:  netflix看tv show和动画比较爽
<ofan> piggybox: 恩
<ofan> 电影都有点老
<MeaCulpa_> piggybox: 我说多半是被myEclipse搞的
<piggybox> ofan:  电影只有那些本来电影院也看不到的外语片还可以看看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我擦。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 服了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 再次调频中死机
<mugebjgd> 骂了隔壁的
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 我这访问风行太慢了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用linux支持硬件就是tmd的悲剧
<gaowen> 这么晚了，还有人在。。
<Freebuilder> Linux 需要被支持
<ofan> 谁帮忙下个 http://neirong.funshion.com/download/aPad1/AFunshionPad1.2.1.2.apk 我这下到一半就自动断开链接..
<gaowen> ..下载完了，怎么给你？
<ofan> gaowen: 是4.9M ? 能上传到115么
<gaowen> 。。换个吧。。我115没有绑定手机号，没法分享
<gaowen> 我试试skydriver，你可以用吗？
<ofan> gaowen: 可以
<huangya> 调用函数chdir（）的实质只是改变环境变量PWD的值吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你不能断点续传的？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: chrome里不能
<ofan> wget再下
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: chrome 没有下载 addon？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不用addon
<ofan> 是风行网站自己断开链接，一半下载都没问题
<namoamitabuddha> firefox addon 会导致内存泄露
<ofan> 插件质量本来就良莠不齐
<gaowen> http://sdrv.ms/RxCEL1
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Microsoft SkyDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Web Apps. (@ live.com)
<ofan> 导致内存泄露估计是firefox自己的问题
<\rs> huangya: 会影响 /proc/self/cwd PWD不受影响
<namoamitabuddha> 最著名的插件，例如 firebug、greasemonkey 都有内存泄露
<ofan> gaowen: 多谢！
<gaowen> 。。用的移动打网络，下载快，上传好垃圾。
<namoamitabuddha> 是 firefox 对 addon 的内存管理的问题
<ofan> 风行太卡了..
<namoamitabuddha> firefox 的内存管理问题一直很严重
<namoamitabuddha> 启动速度过慢也是一直的
<ofan> 开源软件  一半就这水平
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 但是firefox插件功能比chrome好多了。。。
<ofan> 程序员都很懒的，没钱就没人干活
<namoamitabuddha> chrome 也没好哪里去
<ofan> 多做点测试就没这么多问题
<ofan> 比firefox强点
<namoamitabuddha> Microsoft 的 Internet Explorer 如果不那么坚持非标准的东西，还有搞出来莫名其妙的什么 ActiveX，恐怕 Firefox 的市场份额就很小。
<namoamitabuddha> 毕竟 Windows 是绑定 Internet Explorer 的
<\rs> hamo: 怎么挂载 qcow2 格式的盘，只有一个分区，windows xp划出来的c盘。求救（几乎没法上http)
<ofan> skydrive免费空间变7g了..
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: qemu-nbd
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: Why not ReactOS?
<hamo> \rs 不了解啊...
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: muelli@xbox:~$ qemu-nbd --read-only --partition=1  --snapshot  winxp.img &
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: muelli@xbox:~$ sudo nbd-client localhost 1024 /dev/nbd0
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: muelli@xbox:~$ sudo mount /dev/nbd0 -oloop  ~/empty/
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: from http://blogs.gnome.org/muelli/2010/03/mounting-qemu-qcow2-image-using-nbd/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mounting QEmu qcow2 Image using NBD &laquo; muellis blog (@ gnome.org)
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 上任何网页都吃力。只有irc不卡……
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我已经把主要命令复制过来了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 别忘记 modprobe nbd
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: nbd-client 是哪里的？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: qemu-nbd
<chgtg> ofan: 不是说skydrive是25G吗？
<ofan> chgtg: 刚刚看的 变7g了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 以前是的……
<ofan> 很坑爹啊
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: nbd-client  http://nbd.sourceforge.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Network Block Device (@ sourceforge.net)
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 哦，你还能上 sf 啊
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: duckduckgo 里搜出来的，sf这里必须代理，代理后速度就更没法忍了
<ofan> 开个ssh代理
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 以前注册的人就是25G
<ofan> 我n年前注册的，现在变7g了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 不会吧？？
 * chgtg SMEStorge管理cloud挺好的
<namoamitabuddha> North Korean students get rare access to Internet
<ofan> ....
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 话说ubuntu本来的默认字体是什么啊  我这边用了下font manager之后字体给改了……恢复默认都觉得别扭
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 给改成宋体字了……
<ofan> 默认是ubuntu
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 改不回去了……改成ubuntu也不行
<ofan> 改完了 注销一遍
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] soga  我怎么忘了这茬
<ofan> kde下只要重新进入一遍程序就可以
<Stifler> ...
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 我艹， 再也不去 Edeka 买新鲜肉了。买来的第二天就臭了！
<alvin_rxg> while (1) { Edeka --; }
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 特价肉莫买啊，天气热，路上的时间对保质期也是有损失的
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 就普通的肉哇
<alvin_rxg> 还好我还有香肠，不然真饿死
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 你是不是运回家花的时间太长了
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 超市就在旁边，5分钟不到
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 额，是个问题
<alvin_rxg> 下次就跑火车站旁边的 Kaufland 了。虽然肉不咋的，但至少价格便宜，放的时间也长点
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: Kaufland是个好地方
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 昨天傍晚买的。买来1个小时后做晚餐，一闻觉得这肉好腥，今天才反应过来，这他妈的不是腥，早开始坏了。。。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 可是BS的Kaufland太偏
<alvin_rxg> 还好昨天没吃拉肚子
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我表示今天可能喝了前天晚上打开的牛奶开始拉肚子……
<alvin_rxg> su
<fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 牛奶开了放冰箱呀
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 哟，买车了？
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: .... 很久了阿
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 显然放在冰箱里
<alvin_rxg> :|
<fivesheep> 新鲜肉, 你买回来不吃掉, 等第二天?
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 见过 鱼眼 fishoneeyed
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 我准备吃3天的啊………………
<fivesheep> 先煮了阿
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: fishoneeyed?
<fivesheep> 烤一下
<fivesheep> 或者腌了
<alvin_rxg> fivesheep: 腌 还不如直接买腌肉
 * fishoneeyed 什么呀，怎么一上来要被考了、腌了？
<fivesheep> 我经常买特价肉... 一年一次 不买走宝.
<fivesheep> 在讨论肉食这个技术活
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 你买的身名肉
<fivesheep> 什么
<fivesheep> 牛肉?
<alvin_rxg> kotelett.. 猪肉排
<alvin_rxg> 再膜拜下两位硕士 mugebjgd fishoneeyed
<alvin_rxg> 再膜拜下在读博士 ofan
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你今天怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 今天我被烤坏了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: ofan 是小光吧？
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 错了，你才是小光。
<SuperTJD> fishoneeyed: 新人求带
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 考什么？
<fishoneeyed> SuperTJD: 跟着 alvin_rxg 准没错。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 猪肉哇，全坏了。全扔了
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你买了多长时间？
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 他老人家 TU BS 的 Master
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 昨天傍晚买的…
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 在什么地方买的？24小时都不到，不可能过期吧。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: Edeka 哇。。。 现卖的肉。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: edeka的肉不便宜呀。我现在都到Aldi买。
<fivesheep> alvin_rxg: 什么价位
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 懒，就直接去旁边的 edeka， 觉得肉贵嘛，质量总好吧… 第二天就坏了
<fishoneeyed> fivesheep: 那看买哪个部位的了。
<alvin_rxg> fishoneeyed: 5块一公斤
<alvin_rxg> kotelett 哇，别的地方都卖 4块。。
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 你是说净排骨吗？5块，不贵了。
<SuperTJD> 本人不大喜欢吃肉……
<fishoneeyed> alvin_rxg: 我知道你说的那种了，也还好。
<fishoneeyed> SuperTJD: 喜欢吃什么？
<alvin_rxg> 一大块肉，带点骨头。。
<SuperTJD> fishoneeyed: 比较喜欢吃蔬菜
<fivesheep> pork shoulder多少 我这两周前卖 $1.5 磅. 大概 $3.5 kg..
<fivesheep> 一次买了$40.... 然后烧烤烤了一半, 吃了两个星期
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 要不要下周来我这玩……
<alvin_rxg> 好便宜啊
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 下周我去 MHH 拜访
<SuperTJD> alv
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: Medizinische Hochschule Hannover？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 找妹子？
<alvin_rxg> 修耳朵
<fivesheep> ??
<fivesheep> 耳朵还要修?
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 理解，总是有些东西要坏掉
<fivesheep> 德国去别的城市旅游 是不是一般坐火车就可以
<SuperTJD> fivesheep: 是的
<SuperTJD> fivesheep: 我跟 alvin_rxg目前距离在50km左右……如果不是自行车丢了，骑车就能去
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 骑吧， Zug 都要1个多小时的
<alvin_rxg> 好像不对。。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 45m RB
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 找到了？
<alvin_rxg> 找啥？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 你不是说好像不对，我以为你去找去了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，考虑到去 Hamburg 也就2个小时么…
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 宅男下萨就只去过你们那和哥廷根
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 据说汉堡挺好玩？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 这个表情真强
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> ¢_¢
<alvin_rxg> »_«
<alvin_rxg> “_“
<alvin_rxg> æ_æ
<alvin_rxg> ð_đ
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 额……
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: -_-b
<fivesheep> SuperTJD: 这么近的距离, 真是好机友
<SuperTJD> fivesheep: 可以考虑出来喝喝酒哈
<vamadir> 大家好。我买了上网卡华为et306中国移动。可是ubunru12.04 不能用.
<vamadir> 怎么办
<ofan> 撸啦啦撸啦啦撸啦撸啦撸
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: nAbend Russian, bad time now.
<vamadir> alvin_rxg: ？
<alvin_rxg> vamadir: 我不会说俄语
<vamadir> alvin_rxg: 我明白了，可是在谷歌我没找到了华为et306
<mugebjgd> ofan: 为毛我的urxvt还是启动那么慢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: edeka的肉贵
<ofan> mugebjgd: 版本?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等我把urxvtd放到.xprofile里面
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是慢
<ofan> mugebjgd: 版本?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 9.15-3
<ofan> 我的才9.14
<mugebjgd> ofan: arch
<ofan> arch下没装
<ofan> 估计跟你内核或者urxvt
<ofan> 的其他依赖有关
<nagato> 早上怎么就是没人啊....
<nagato> 都在睡懒觉么...
<nagato> 难道都在床上做早"操" 么?
<MeaCulpa> .
<nagato> 见人了,
<nagato> 早上空气好,都在怒率工作?
<MeaCulpa> 在趴空调
<nagato> 早上适合做早操啊. 锻炼身体, 对身体有益
<nagato> 小学生天天做
<MeaCulpa> 小学生不能和女人做
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-05
<nagato> 小学生天天和女同学一起做早操....
<nagato> 一大群在操场上群P
<nagato> 到了初中还做早操
<nagato> 有的在高中,大学里都做...
<nagato> 真是让人怀念的日子啊,天天早操
<jusss> shell里面那个换行的符号是哪个？
<MeaCulpa> \
<jusss> 哦
<jusss> echo \hi不知道能不能自动换行
<MeaCulpa> ?
<MeaCulpa> 你要打出换行符号，还是命令要换行
<jusss> 就是要输出的hi换行
<MeaCulpa> echo -e 'h\ni'
<felixonmars> 用-e
<MeaCulpa> 如果shell支持最好用print, 而不是echo
<jusss> MeaCulpa: echo hi>/dev/tty2 hi直接出现在tty2的提示符后面，so我想让它出现在提示符的下一行
<MeaCulpa> 那因该可以
<jusss> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> 有print就print吧，echo自己都搞不清是哪个
<jusss> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> hmm bash的print在哪里...破shell
<felixonmars> stackoverflow上说, 还可以c-v c-m, 输入两个^M符号
<felixonmars> 不用-e
<MeaCulpa> felixonmars: 是啊，那就是真的输入
<MeaCulpa> 保险起见，还是全部printf算了，哈哈
<felixonmars> python -c "print('hi\n')"
<felixonmars> 233
<jusss> tty的那个登陆程序名字是啥
<MeaCulpa> felixonmars: py的print没那么简单
<hualet> 有人知道这是什么意思吗？ from gi.repository import Unique
<MeaCulpa> hualet: ?
<hualet> ubuntu-tweak的源码里面看见的
<hualet> 看不懂
<MeaCulpa> import 啊
<MeaCulpa> python?
<hualet> 我的意思是Unique是什么
<hualet> 嗯，python
<MeaCulpa> 一个组件咯，管他呢，去gi.repository看看
<hualet> 看gi.repository 对我来说太难了
<hualet> 它只是一个目录
<hualet> __init__.py文件里面的DynamicImporter的
<hualet> 看不懂
<hualet> ？
<jusss> 俺的tty8貌似消失了，help
<felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 啥叫没那么简单...
<jusss> tty8后面都没了，
<felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 俺发的在默认arch py3环境能用嘛
<MeaCulpa> felixonmars: 没啥·
<MeaCulpa> hualet: 你管那么多作甚...
<felixonmars> MeaCulpa: 233(其实俺只是在图草
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 胖次
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我在StarBucks趴空调呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 壕
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我在南通如家...
<MeaCulpa> 壕...
<MeaCulpa> 砸去南通...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 看朋友...
<MeaCulpa> 壕...算了下停车费，油钱，电费，发觉找个免费停车的StarBucks最划算...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 壕的
<MeaCulpa> 就是憋尿不爽，偶不适合在咖啡馆装 B
<MeaCulpa> 只能看A片缓解一下
<MeaCulpa> 好在尿路下半截是单行道...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 俺用alt-ctrl-f8进不了tty8了，但用root账户echo hi>/dev/tty8后就能进tty8了，这是咋回事
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知，权限，dbus, 天知道
<jusss> 前天貌似还是能随便进的，今天就进不了了。。。
<jusss> 试试开3个X看看
<piggybox> starbucks难道没厕所么
<jusss> 好怪异，我开四个X后，tty11 tty12就都能进了！
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 显然没有
<sjd_zeus> 谁在看中国好声音
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你不至于在starbucks看毛片了吧....
<greencat> hi da jia hao a
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 挤压尿道的好方法
<greencat> zhe shi zhong yi qun ma
<minus2731> greencat: 为啥还是拼音……
<greencat> hao leng a zhe ge fang jian  yin wei wo hai  zai yong win +irssi
<greencat> shu ru de wen ti mei you jie jue hao
<minus2731> xchat不行咩
<greencat> x chat bu hao kan
<MeaCulpa> xchat 中文因该毫无压力啊，难道此君windows里没有中文输入
<MeaCulpa> irssi 在cmd.exe 里 utf-8无能的
<greencat> irssi shi la ji zhong wen du bu zhi chi
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4166650468
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 好便宜，就是没usb
<MeaCulpa> 没啥大用。便宜倒是
<MeaCulpa> 除非挂个硬盘盒子下东西 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我迅雷会员了，超脱了
<greencat> wo you ge wen ti
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 没必要irssi吧, xchat/pidgin嘛...再说现在幼儿园，小学都不教拼音了...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 为啥不教拼音了？难道要逐渐把母语变英语？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 一个月10块，这钱真好赚
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知
<greencat> you ke neng a
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 没那么多吧，忘了，不过这点电费都赚回来了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知道，幼儿园不教，小学老师默认你们都会，基本就是顿悟
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 中国教育现在流行顿悟...
<jusss> 不教拼音，貌似也会说，不认识字的也一样会说话
<MeaCulpa> 顿悟不了的，早教中心有拼音班级
<jusss> 还有各种补习班吧。。。
<greencat> meaculpa wo ye xiang yong pidgin a ke shi zi ti tai xiao la
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 嘛...不能配置么... 喷gtk去
<jusss> 现在都在想着法子去搞你点钱，连药房里都给你推荐药，烦死这点了
<greencat> ni ke yi jiao wo ma xiexie
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.igee.cn/read.php?tid=5211
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 国内观光...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 药房本来就应该配备药剂师
<jusss> 现在的药房都撤销好了，现在变成推销机构了
<greencat> meacupla jiao wo hao ma xiexei
<MeaCulpa> greencat: bu hao, bu yong xie
 * MeaCulpa 没空碰gtk那些破玩意儿
<greencat> dou shi zhe mei leng ku
<greencat> na ni yong de shemg mei hao dong dong ne
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 几个月过去了，没人愿意接手我Automation...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 去药房买药，说没医生的处方不卖给你康泰克。。。我以前买康泰克没用过处方呀，进一次医院让医生开处方都够买n盒康泰克了，这是啥医疗呀，都想着法子坑钱
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你们那team的几个土鸡瓦狗aix expert不会的吧
<MeaCulpa> 都是expert, 就我一介草民了...
<greencat> wo ye shi
<pylaurent> 大家好
<greencat> shui jiao wo ru he bian da a zai pidgin shang
<jusss> alvin_rxg这个bot果然没在。。。
<jusss> pylaurent: laurent是啥意思？
<pylaurent> jusss:   没特别意思
<jusss> pylaurent: 是个人名吗
<pylaurent> jusss:   算是吧...  怎么～:)
<pylaurent> jusss:   py也是个人名字  :)
<jusss> pylaurent: 见过好几次laurent这个词不知是啥意思
<greencat> na shi ge ren ming\
<pylaurent> jusss:    中文好像是劳伦特...如果我没念错...
<MeaCulpa> greencat: http://gtk-win.sourceforge.net/home/
<greencat> shi ge fu zhuang pin pai
<pylaurent> greencat:   服装品牌？
 * MeaCulpa Windows里18个gtk 
<greencat> ni bu zhi dao
<greencat> mei guo de pai zi
<MeaCulpa> Laurent啥品牌？
<greencat> sheng mei shi gtk a
<pylaurent> greencat:    美国的牌子？  lol
<jusss> greencat: webchat.freenode.net是个很好的客户端，
<greencat> wo bu xing yong wang luo ban de
<jusss> greencat: 何必一定要有irssi呢，xchat也不错呀
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 他搞不定gtk字体，xchat, pidgin都是gtk的
<greencat> wo xi huan ming ling hang de lian tian ruan jian
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 但是我记得xchat里可以独立设置
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 你先搞定命令行的utf-8吧，windows里 :)
<MeaCulpa> greencat: cmd.exe里可以用系统输入法的，你为啥用拼音？
<greencat> tai gao sheng la ke yi gei ge jiao cheng ma
<MeaCulpa> greencat: cmd.exe里可以用系统输入法的，小学生都知道...
<greencat> yun xing cmd ran hou ne
<jusss> greencat: cmd貌似支持utf 8
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 你irssi怎么起的...
<greencat> xia de a
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 支持，但是带BOM, 很多app会挂
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 你irssi怎么运行的...
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 为什么不能切换输入法
<piggybox> 别折腾了，去下个破解的mirc也好
<greencat> zhi jie dian ji irssi .exe
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那cygwin支持utf 8了没，话说没用过一次cygwin
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 几乎所有unix app port上win的，遇到带bom的cmd都会挂
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 据说支持，我不信，cygwin的rxvt/term更烂
<jusss> greencat: 直接点击。。。
<greencat> jiu shi
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我试过在cmd下没改页面编码用bot连这里，貌似还真能显示出中文，乱码很少，
<MeaCulpa> jusss: bot 自己处理编码的，又不是终端处理的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<greencat> gai si de ubuntu shui fa ming de a
<jusss> greencat: 。。。ubuntu是个很不错的东东好不，人家有upstart,操作简单，很少配置文件，
<greencat> wei sheng mei ren men dou xi huan yong xi ni ji ne
<pylaurent> greencat:    虚拟机？
<greencat> jiu shi
<greencat> ta you bu neng fang bing du ?
<MeaCulpa> greencat: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gaim-extprefs/ 你pidgin改字体尺寸的问题
<MeaCulpa> 不一定能用了，太老了
<greencat> yao xia zai plugin ma
<wzssyqa> greencat: 不要用拼音
<greencat> wo shi zhong guo ren
<greencat> ~
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 不对啊，新的pidgin已经可以改字体了
<MeaCulpa> greencat: 你仔细看
<greencat> zhen de wo cai xian de pidgin
<MeaCulpa> greencat: preferences->conversations
<greencat> zhi you gt he ym cai ke yi gai zi ti irc shang gai bu liao
<greencat> gt and ym cai ke yi gai irc bu xing
<pylaurent> perl里的callback中文应该怎么称呼？
<MeaCulpa> greencat: Plugin->Pidgin GTK Theme Control
<wzssyqa> pylaurent: 回调
<pylaurent> wzssyqa:   thx～
<greencat> meaculpa zai na li a wo jin le na ge wang zhan
<greencat> ta you shu ru  guan jian zi shi sheng mei a
<greencat> hi meaculpa zai ma
<whi5key> 用拼音的兄台什么状况
<whi5key> 看得我蛋疼举紧
<greencat> wo yi jing dai le you ji tian le hai mei jie jue wen ti a
<whi5key> 。。。。
<greencat> you mei ren li wo la
<greencat> mei ren li wo a
<greencat> ni men shang paltalk ma
<zodiac1111> mei you ren
<greencat> na ni shi shui a
<zodiac1111> bie ren gen ni zhe yang shuo hua  hui si de
<zodiac1111> shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi shi
<greencat> na ni shui si ma xiexie
<greencat> dou shi zhong guo ren wei sheng mei bu neng yong pin yin ne
 * wzssyqa 谁再乱发拼音我踢谁, 哼哼
<zodiac1111> 因为拼音重码率太高了,何况我南方人的口音,nlr不分 前后鼻音不分 平翘舌不分 ,本来就剩4个声调了,还没有声调
<whi5key> lol
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛，StarBicks一个二货顾客不会联网，就要断网一遍
<greencat> ni yao ti chui a
<greencat> shui a
<MeaCulpa> 油，RH JPN今天爬了富士山
<andyhou> 我想打印linux下的文本文件
<andyhou> 但是在打印社，他们用winxp
<andyhou> 换行是有方块的
<andyhou> 如何解决
<andyhou> 好菜的问题
<andyhou> 掩面
<andyhou> 有人知道么。。。。
<liuyi> ..
<liuyi> 确实很菜
<liuyi> linux换行符和win不一样
<zodiac1111> \n  \r\n
<liuyi> 文本编辑器的设置应该有
<liuyi> 像kate就有
<liuyi> andyhou: 你用什么编辑器
<andyhou> 不行
<andyhou> 就是有黑方块
<liuyi> 那就是换行服
<andyhou> 就是换行那个\r\n
<andyhou> 我只到是换行符
<andyhou> 有没有什么命令可以转换一下
<liuyi> 编辑器打开，设置好，保存
<andyhou> liuyi: 有没有什么命令可以转换一下
<andyhou> 哦
<andyhou> 用什么编辑器？gedit可以么
<liuyi> andyhou: 没找到工具 gedit你看看设置，应该有
<andyhou> 我式一下啊
<andyhou> 恩
<andyhou> 多谢
<liuyi> http://imagebin.org/223344
<liuyi> 你看kate就有
<andyhou> 哦
<void1> andyhou: 也可以试试unix2dos命令
<MeaCulpa> awk '{sub(/$/,"\r")};1' 之类处理一下咯
<MeaCulpa> tr '\n' '\n\r'
<MeaCulpa> gsed 's/$/\r/'
<liuyi> gedit有点简陋。。没有设置换行符的地方
<liuyi> 听说dbus出1.64了。。。
<netw0rm> hi,guys
<netw0rm> 干吗呢都
<netf0x> 。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋蛋..
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 棍儿刮
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 在家宅呢？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 刚起不多会儿...
<jusss> hamo_notail: 勇士, respawn是啥意思，字典里没查出来
<hamo_notail> jusss: 哪看到的？
<jusss> hamo_notail: 关于upstart的文章里
<jusss> hamo_notail: 还有spawn
<hamo_notail> jusss: upstart不了解啊...
<jusss> hamo_notail: 这只是个单词吧。。。
<hamo_notail> jusss: 计算机的很多术语都和实际单词的含义有差别...
<jusss> hamo_notail: 哦，
<jusss> 好安静啊
<mugebjgd> tmux也挑$TERM
<mugebjgd> ofan: 别睡了 起床
<ofan> .......
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我了个去 太管用了吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 刚醒。。。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 太假了
<mugebjgd> ofan: tmux也挑 $TE
<mugebjgd> M
<ofan> 真的 外面打雷给吵醒了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那我叫你 你就能看到？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 平板上看得到
<jusss> 今天又貌似啥也没干就要过去了
<jusss> 时间过得好快啊
 * adam8157 在debug一个超级奇怪的问题...
<jusss> adam8157: ?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你用connectbot?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没用
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是用平板挂机？
<ofan> 对
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我嫌键盘收入不爽 我的平板都在那里睡觉
<jusss> ofan: nexus 7?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 7寸的输入很舒服
<ofan> jusss: yep
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不舒服 我不习惯 按屏幕
<jusss> 不知道为啥今天过得这么快
<ofan> 10寸的太大手指都按不到，现在举着就能输入
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我需要有键盘的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不然打字太慢了
<mugebjgd> 我操 cbox有android版本了
<ofan> 啥
<ofan> 习惯后打字差不多快
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不行 我尝试过 很慢
<ofan> 只是打错了改起来比较麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 挺快的撒……
<jusss> ofan: 咱俩一样的客户端，不过你是1.4.1俺是1.3.8
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 我这个现在基本不掉线了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 换了路由器了吧
<ofan> 以前那10寸的老掉线
<ofan> 额 也有可能是路由
<mugebjgd> ofan: 路由问题 和平板没关系
<jusss> ofan: andchat的新版本感觉有太多不使用的功能，还有那个不是很好的可以复制log的功能，
<ofan> 什么功能
<jusss> ofan: 那个能复制现在我们输入的信息的功能
<ofan> 复制挺常用的
<jusss> ofan: 可是它是又开了个窗口。。。
<ofan> 哦  果然
<ofan> 好垃圾
<jusss> 它应该学学人家jmirc-m的作者
<ofan> android的?
<jusss> ofan: andchat最让人忍受不了的就是指令的大小写问题
<jusss> ofan: jar
<ofan> 不怎么用指令
<jusss> ofan: 用小写的指令有的貌似不能被识别，纠结死
<jusss> ofan: 比如part
<ofan> 貌似指令都不管用
<jusss> ofan: 有区分大小写的
<ofan> jusss: 退出频道啥指令
<jusss> ofan: /wc
<ofan> 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 作者怎么会把wc和退出频道联系到一起？难道退出频道是为了上wc?
<ofan> window close…
<ofan> 但疼 一般都是直接/close
<jusss> ofan: 不过也支持发freenode的标准指令，那就是加/saw
<jusss> ofan: 不是saw...
<jusss> 应该是raw...
<ofan> 那个不是标准指令
<jusss> ofan: 是freenode的指令
<ofan> weechat下是/server raw
<ofan> irc
<jusss> ofan: /raw time
<ofan> irc 不管客户端的指令
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，因为客户端把客户端的指令都解析成了服务器支持的指令
<mugebjgd> ofan: http://www.6park.com/news/messages/86376.html
<ofan> kk?
<ofan> chrome确实nb，我平板上可以直接看电脑上chrome打开的页面
<ofan> 还可以和电脑同步
<mugebjgd> ofan: 上 g+吧
<jusss> ofan: 是不是有个chrome os的本本？
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 大爱chrome同步啊
<ofan> android版本
<ofan> 我用android的理由很大一个就是同步
<ofan> mugebjgd: odayfans@…
<ofan> android上g+搞的很不错
<liyingqiao> 为啥android触摸反应不精准？
<liyingqiao> 会延迟，不跟手指头
<mugebjgd> ofan: 找不到
<ofan> 那是你的人反应慢，nexus 7很快
<jusss> chrome os
<jusss> 不知道长啥样
<ofan> 平板反应慢
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 最好的解释是  系统卡了……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 就是一个大大的chrome浏览器
<ofan> 刷4.1吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 咋搜不到
<liyingqiao> nexus7多少钱能买到？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 1700以内吧
<mugebjgd> 你的g+名字
<jusss> http://www.tames.cn/html/tag/chrome-os%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC
<jusss> kk
<ofan> mugebjgd: 用邮箱添加
<jusss> alvin_rxg
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的g+名字是啥 就不用找邮箱了
<ofan> mugebjgd: ryan feng
<ofan> 估计有重名的
<ofan> nexus 7 8g $199
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你这名字重的太多了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] :-)
<ofan> liyingqiao: 如果有nas 就买个8g的吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还是用邮箱吧
<liyingqiao> 港板的要上市了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这怎么找？
<ofan> 我头像是个绿色的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 在圈子编辑页面里可以输入邮箱
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你的邮箱?
<mugebjgd> ofan: robinking623@
<mugebjgd> ofan: 额 看不出来 湖南人？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 擦  你加错了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。有这么麻烦咩……
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 貌似你直接给他发一封邮件  然后上面就会有g+链接吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 收到了?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: robin zhang?
<mugebjgd> ofan: ryan feng尚未加入 Google+。将其添加到圈子中，以通过电子邮件邀请其加入或者与其分享内容
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你根本没用g+
<mugebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我用  已经添加你了，应该收到通知了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 看到没
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你全英文？
<ofan> 啥全英文
<ofan> 我一般只分享图片啥的
<mugebjgd> ofan: .......
<ofan> 咋
<mugebjgd> g+的好东西你都错过了
<ofan> 啥好东西
<ofan> h图?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 谁看h图 新闻啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 新闻都用greader看
<ofan> mugebjgd: g+上太多轮子的人
<ofan> 好多都+我 天天反gcd
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不加轮子 只看新闻
<ofan> mugebjgd: twitter新闻更多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你可以看那些维权人士的消息
<mugebjgd> ofan: 中立
<ofan> 维权人士还中立?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 为什么不中立？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 代表任何一方的都不能算中立
<mugebjgd> ofan: 瞎子就是
<ofan> 瞎子都到美国了
<ofan> 棋子而已
<ofan> nnd 枕头上有一滩口水。。
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你梦到什么了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 忘了
<ofan> 继续看supernatural
<mugebjgd> ofan: 无聊啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我早都看完了
<ofan> 我才到第二季
<ofan> 貌似现在停播了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] supernatural
<mugebjgd> ofan: 已经完结了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 邪恶力量？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 到第几季?
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我看了1季2季和第5季。。。
<ofan> 对
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 一共七季吧
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 1到四季的资源好难找啊
<ofan> netflix上看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 忘记了
<mugebjgd> linux pps上看
<ofan> pps不给力
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不清晰啊
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我都下载的720P高清。。。字幕是个问题，唉
<mugebjgd> 可以啦
<ofan> 注册个netflix diyigeyur
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 老是错位。。。
<ofan> 第一个月免费
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] Sorry, Netflix is not available in your country... yet
<ofan> 设置一下偏移
<ofan> 挂vpn
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 没有VPN。。。
<ofan> 海量电影电视剧
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我一直在纠结字幕问题，smplayer字幕设置我就没正确过。。。到windows下还行
<ofan> android播720p的mkv还是渣
<ofan> vlc
<ofan> 现在比mplayer强多了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] really?
<ofan> 不过android上还没有
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我的android放rmvb都卡，从来不在上面寄希望
<mugebjgd> 不能吧
<mugebjgd> android放什么rmvb直接在线看
<mugebjgd> 风行上有吧
<ofan> 我这风行缓冲基本不动
<ofan> 而且很多都不能看
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我这里还好
<ofan> 我只有播720p的mkv卡
<ofan> bs player能好点 不过字幕显示有问题
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] vlc怎么开vaapi硬解。。
<ofan> 貌似不需要
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 原来直接支持，不错不错
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 但是CPU占有率真明显比mplayer高很多。。。
<mugebjgd> 反正你看片子的又不做别的
<mugebjgd> 高就高呗
<ice>            
<pityonline> 最近我电脑老是不能正常关机，走到出现 ubuntu log 那五个点点闪到三个就停了，哪里能查出无法正常关机吗？
<pityonline> 最后我只能按电源键强关机了，关机失败有没有 log 记录？哪一个？
<jusss> pityonline: 把关机画面去掉试试，哇咔咔
<pityonline> jusss: 之前一直有开关机画面的，应该不是那个造成的
<jusss> pityonline: 你用的是shutdown? init? halt?
<pityonline> jusss: halt，在 awesome 中
<ifceux> sudo init 0
<jusss> pityonline: 难道是awesome的原因？
<pityonline> jusss: 应该不是，昨天我装了几个软件，但前天就发生这个问题了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ofan 呢  我的skydrive还是25G啊
<jusss> pityonline: sudo init 6试试
<ofan> 。。。 你下个同步客户端试试
<pityonline> jusss: 好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] linux下不会有客户端吧？
<ofan> 貌似没
<jusss> ofan: spawn是啥意思
<jusss> ofan: 还有respawn
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 网页版还是25G
<ofan> 无所谓了  反正不用它
<hamo> 一些注册的比较早的就会保留25G，其他的人就会减少了
<ofan> dropbox 有8g，google 有25g
<ofan> skydrive刚出的时候就注册了
<hamo> roylez: 人呢？
<ifceux> http://code.bulix.org/31agof-81946 新手求助，递归算法。
<alvin_rxg> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 晕……递归……
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 对递归不熟，用循环可以
<pityonline> 刚用 halt 还是无法正常关机，用 init 0 可正常关机，用 shutdown -h now 可正常关机 reboot 也可以正常重启
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 简单啊
<jusss> pityonline: 还是停留在哪个画面？
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 求纠正
<pityonline> jusss: 是的，tty 都启动不了了，可能已经关掉了只是电源和屏幕都没断电
<jusss> pityonline: 只有halt不正常？
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: 	static float s;
<jusss> 俺一直都是halt -p貌似没出现过这种情况
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 内核后面加上reboot=b
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: 你妹的！
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TP29uzir
<pityonline> jusss: 是的，之前一直正常
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 内核的东西俺不懂
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: 俩错误， s 变量 和 calc 函数调用时的参数
<alvin_rxg> ifceux: btw, 貌似算了 21项
<jusss> pityonline: 召唤ee,^_^
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 不需要懂 加上试试看
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 把数字减一下或者把符号变下
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 你看，你说的那句我都不知道该加到哪个文件里，这就叫不懂……
<mugebjgd> pityonline: 内核后面 grub
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 内核是啥？
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 你能给个具体文件路径吗？或是命令？
<mugebjgd> pityonline: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jusss> pityonline: 那个地方也是修改开机画面的地方
<jusss> splash
<pityonline> mugebjgd: 那个文件很长，加到哪个字段里？而且只要机器重启，这个文件不是会被打回原形吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 其实应该在/etc/default/grub里改
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 在/etc/default/grub里改了之后，重新生成 grub.cfg。然后就行了
<adam8157> pityonline: 换到systemd之后需要halt -p 或者poweroff才能断电
<jusss> popolon: sudo update-grub
<pityonline> 枫叶饭团说的对，但我没法直接回复你
<pityonline> adam8157: 不知道啥时候用了 systemd，刚装上 awesome 时是可以正常关机的
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 关机用dbus就没问题。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 没用systemd的话就不是我说那个问题
<pityonline> adam8157: 怎么看我是不是用了 systemd？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] systemctl
<adam8157> pityonline: 你没主动改的话就不是这. 但是halt -p应该好用
<pityonline> adam8157: 没主动改
<jusss> adam8157: 俺一直都是halt -p :p
<pityonline> 没有 systemctl 只有 sysctl
<pityonline> jusss: 我之前一直是 halt，啥也不加
<chaohuanghong> 不知道为何，ubuntu 下firefox autoproxy 经常crash
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] dbus-send --system --print-reply  --dest=org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 这样子关机才安逸。。。
<jusss> ubuntu下的ff本来就经常crash...
<mugebjgd> ubuntu的包包不稳定呗
<chaohuanghong> chrome 稳定么
<jusss> 是ff太卡了，俺在chrome下开10+标签都没问题，在ff下开10+标签一定卡死
<jusss> 要不是为了ff的那该死的remote dns，早把它卸载了，话说chrome貌似有dns缓存功能，但是。。。
<alvin_rxg> 饭团啊， 那是 ConsoleKit， 你确定别人都用它么。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 一般都装了的吧。。。
<alvin_rxg> 那就一般吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 非root关机才是王道啊。。。看着sudo蛋疼
<mugebjgd> NOPASSWD
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 搞定！http://pastebin.com/JRh8aRfX
<alvin_rxg> Title: [C] //题目:有一分数序列:2/1,3/2,5/3,8/5,13/8,21/13...求出这个数列的�� - Pastebin.com (@ pastebin.com)
<alvin_rxg> x_X  a, b 不用 float ..
<ifceux> c的类型转换好烦
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 不用float结果不对
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。 忘了
<ifceux> a/b ，会只取整数部分。。
<widon> 重装系统保留/home分区，只需要安装时候正确加载到/home，不格式化这个分区就可以了吗
<alvin_rxg> 可以。但务必请删除 gnome* kde* 的相关内容
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 似乎少一个工具去删除这些相关内容
<alvin_rxg> rm .gnome* rm .kde*
<ifceux> alvin_rxg: 就这么多？
<alvin_rxg> rm .gconf*
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<ifceux> alvin_rxg:我搞不清楚配置文件有多少
<ofan> yoooooo
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你不睡了？
<ofan> 睡不着了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 好假
<alvin_rxg> yooooooo
<AndIrc> go
<AndIrc> 我
<ifceux> AndIrc: .
<AndIrc> ifceux:试一下android client
<widon> alvin_rxg, 就是说要先手动删除是不是
<widon> 删除了，如果系统安装不成功怎么办
<AndIrc> 有了
<widon> 简单安全的方法有没有阿
<ifceux> AndIrc: ok
<ifceux> widon: 先备份
<mugebjgd> widon: 系统不可能安装不成功
<mugebjgd> widon: 直接dd过去都能用
<widon> 我用硬盘安装，如果重启没有进安装界面，然后又进不了桌面了怎么办
<ifceux> widon: 在进行重要操作前，请备份你的重要数据;在和boss交战前，请保存你的游戏进度。
<chaohuanghong> 这个路径无法访问？
<chaohuanghong> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<widon> 好吧，还是有点麻烦，重转系统这块还要优化一下阿
<AndIrc> 我一项从0开始
<AndIrc> widon:为什么要优化？
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~$ cp .gnome* backup/ -rf
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~$ cp .kde* backup/ -rf
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~$ cp .gconf
<widon> .gconf/  .gconfd/
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~$ cp .gconf* backup/ -rf
<widon> AndIrc, 应为不是每个人都知道要删除这些文件阿
<ifceux> widon: 使用linux，你最好准备好一个liveusb..
<widon> AndIrc, 你不觉得很麻烦吗
<mugebjgd> widon: 不觉得
<widon> 不弄得好一点，就没人用阿
<mugebjgd> widon: 本来就没人用
<widon> 我以前就把数据搞掉过
<widon> 还是有人用的
<AndIrc> widon:没有特别的东西啊
<ifceux> widon:  cp a b c d e f bak -rf
<widon> 算了不说了，试试看好使不
<AndIrc> ha
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的基蛤蟆呢？
<AndIrc> 寂寞啊
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 手淫
<ifceux> AndIrc: 找个女人生个娃来耍耍
<AndIrc> 那就把自己搭进入去了
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 手淫
<AndIrc> mugebjgd:刚鲁
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 再撸一次
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 怎么也得连续撸3次吧
<AndIrc> mugebjgd:无力
<AndIrc> 没原料
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 太次了
<AndIrc> mugebjgd:求解
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 吃虾
<AndIrc> mugebjgd : 木钱
<mugebjgd> AndIrc: 吃屎
<widon> 连鲁3次！牛，连鲁2次我都不行了
<AndIrc> mugebjgd:有创意
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<AndIrc> mugebjgd：人才啊
<Yushizi> 厉害...
<roylez_> hamo: 骚年淫呢？
<hamo> roylez_: 还没重启那...
<hamo> roylez_: 上传个东东中..很快..
<roylez_> hamo: 给你看看神马叫做胸怀大志 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac385786_2
<alvin_rxg> Title: 最近火爆的韩国妹纸自拍合集系列&nbsp;&nbsp;2 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家 (@ acfun.tv)
<hamo> roylez_: 人造货...
<ifceux> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7db65b90jw1dqz6nbdl9sj.jpg
<MeaCulpa> .
<whi5key> AC宅还真多啊
<wzssyqa> 编译内核好痛苦
<wzssyqa> 乃们贱兔真贱
<whi5key> wzssyqa 第一次都挺痛苦的
<SuperTJD> wzssyqa: 是不是对照某表来选项的？
<wzssyqa> whi5key: 是时间长,卡得机器动不动
<wzssyqa> SuperTJD: 我在编译Ubuntu的内核
<wzssyqa> 小改了几个选项
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: ?
<SuperTJD> wzssyqa:目的？
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 编译内核是cpu库不是我苦
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 晾着cpu不用，自己去瞎折腾，才是你苦
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: CPU苦,我也苦阿
<wzssyqa> 机器死卡阿
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 你是不是把输出重定向到你的stdin, 双眼里了...
<wzssyqa> SuperTJD: 好像是对默认选项不满意
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 机器卡，你不会睡觉的时候让他卡啊？
<SuperTJD> wzssyqa: 好象是……
 * MeaCulpa 当年X22还编内核呢，接上单位的店，跑一个周末，自己出去快活了... 谁让你把自己stdin接上电脑的 :)
<MeaCulpa> s/店/电
<MeaCulpa> stdin应该接上妹子的stdout嘛
<wzssyqa> https://buildd.debian.org/status/logs.php?pkg=linux&ver=3.2.23-1&arch=mipsel
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Build logs for linux_3.2.23-1 on mipsel (@ debian.org)
<SuperTJD> wzssyqa: 原来是做嵌入式的啊
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 以为你要接stderr呢
<wzssyqa> SuperTJD: 不是,只是看着这机器好可怜
<MeaCulpa> wzssyqa: 我比较注意dump device
<wzssyqa> 四核机器跑-jN 比较好?
<wzssyqa> 目的是最快
<widon> set root=(hd0,2)
<MeaCulpa> core*2 + 1
<wzssyqa> widon: 加引号
<widon> wzssyqa, chong qi bu dui a
<alvin_rxg> widon: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *wHZ{T@S*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<wzssyqa> widon: set root="(hd0,msdos2)"
<widon> /dev/sda6       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<MeaCulpa> alvin_rxg: +1
<widon> wo fang zai home li mian le
<alvin_rxg> widon: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *0*QNsP*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<wzssyqa> widon: 再用拼音会被踢的
<widon> right ?
<wzssyqa> widon:  http://www.inputking.com 输入了,贴过来
<alvin_rxg> Title: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer (@ inputking.com)
<widon> set root=(hd0,2)
<widon> linux /vmlinuz boot=casper noacpi iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 noprompt --
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 什么时候除了个自动警告的
<AndIrc> wzssyqa：权限爆增
<caleb-> widon: 用英文好了
<nagato> 现在这么多人流行拼音啊... 稀罕啊
<AndIrc> I  like too
<SuperTJD> xiaojie, shuijiao duoshao qian?
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *JOAm8*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 笑死……
<wzssyqa> alvin_rxg: 你怎么知道那是拼音的?
<nagato> wzssyqa: 检测不是英文单词就是了
<alvin_rxg> wzssyqa: 呃，不知道。不是我干的
<widon> set root=(hd0,2)
<widon> linux /vmlinuz boot=casper noacpi iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 noprompt --
<nagato> alvin_rxg: 可明明是你的号发的呀
<wzssyqa> thne i tyr tpyo
<widon> 怎么看 /home是不是属于 (hd0, 2)阿
<AndIrc> cao
<nagato> 看来这检测不是很好啊
<widon> /dev/sda6       /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<widon> set root=(hd0, 6)???
<widon> widon@widon-laptop:~$ ls /home
<widon> git        lost+found  svn  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  widon
<widon> initrd.lz  sky         sys  vmlinuz
<wzssyqa> widon: mount
<nagato> wo bushi yao da pinyin, wo ceshi
<alvin_rxg> nagato: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *jJ5OGex-*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<nagato> 看来还是挺有效的
<SuperTJD> i wo yeyao ceshi
<SuperTJD> pass
<wzssyqa> ceshi
<widon> wzssyqa, 什么意思，我就想硬盘安装系统阿
<nagato> 是因为 i 的缘故?
<nagato> i wo bushi yao da pinyin, wo ceshi
<nagato> 果然是
<wzssyqa> 那就是 (hd0,6)了阿
<widon> wzssyqa, ok我试试
<nagato> 用权值来计算好了, 一句话里,多少个词不是单词的,超过70%就算是拼音.
<AndIrc> nagato : 将第一个单词匹配
<nagato> AndIrc: 不是第一个
<nagato> wo ceshi i
<wzssyqa> nagato: 那拼写悲剧的就悲剧了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] zhen de ?
<nagato> 是权值, 权值可以高一点,低一点
<AndIrc> dangran le
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] hao xiang meiyou le ?
<alvin_rxg> UbuntuTalk: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *#0d#uR9*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我擦……点儿背啊
<nagato> 70% 已经很不错了,英文差的也不会上来写英文,而且就算写,也是知道的那几个简单的
<nagato> alvin_rxg: 你难道被僵尸了....
 * alvin_rxg RAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<clarkok>  topic
<whi5key> looooooooooooooooooooooool
<nagato> alvin_rxg: 这样的词也能算啊, 不是拼音, 所以要考虑单词长度?
<clarkok> 初次使用
<whi5key> ha ha ha ha
<alvin_rxg> whi5key: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *>s|cE}U7*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<whi5key> ....
<clarkok> 能否指点一下
<nagato> Yay, Nay
<woju_> p->next，这个next是不是关键字？菜鸟发问
<wzssyqa> clarkok: 初次使用神马...
<clarkok> IRC。。。
<whi5key> nexc
<AndIrc> alvin:求传穰
<whi5key> ne
<whi5key> ne ne ne ne
<nagato> woju_: 你那啥语言啊?
<nagato> woju_: C++ ?
<woju_> nagato: c语言
<wzssyqa> woju_: C的话,不是
<AndIrc> meizia
<nagato> woju_: 指针? 像是, 不懂 C, 觉得next不像是关键词啊
<woju_> nagato: P->next指向下一个节点是怎么实现的
<wzssyqa> woju_: 搜索链表
<nagato> woju_: 自己测试, 把next赋值,关键词赋值会报错
<woju_> nagato: 哦
<AndIrc> meide
<nagato> wzssyqa: 搜索链表? 不是指针? 哦, 学了一点C, 哈哈
<AndIrc> w
<woju_> p=p->next是怎么实现把下个地址给p的
<nagato> wzssyqa: 你教我C好不好?
<ofan> 好
<wzssyqa> nagato: 是妹子否?
<nagato> wzssyqa: 去你妹
<nagato> wzssyqa: 哥自学
<alvin_rxg> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=x0hKPpBC
<roylez_> adam8157: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn066/20120609/1525/original_ZIZ6_687900000705125c.gif
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你还用perl
<alvin_rxg> :|
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚吃泡馍去了
<ofan> 胸器
<nagato> 没有拼音的日子真是安静啊...
<felixonmars> i ceshi pinyin
<felixonmars> - -|||
<zodiac1111> = =
<felixonmars> int a(){printf("HAHAHAHA")}
<felixonmars> 难道是a match到了= =
<clarkok> quit
<clarkok> = =||
<clarkok> 怎么推出啊
<clarkok> 退出
<whi5key> "/exit"
<felixonmars> int g(){printf("AARRRAAAA")}
<felixonmars> 不折腾了= =...
<nagato> felixonmars: int match le
<whi5key> int
<whi5key> le
<nagato> robot撤退了?
<nagato> kuai le
<whi5key> yi ding shi mei dian le
<alvin_rxg> whi5key: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *\]t5)2*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<whi5key> ...
<nagato> 这次又是哪个match了???
<alvin_rxg> 没电了
<whi5key> yi ding shi
<nagato> alvin_rxg: 果然要撤了,
<whi5key> 果然
<zjhxmjl> 有人在吗？
<mugebjgd> zjhxmjl: 没有
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6c7903a1gw1dvla5w3gzwj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 牙比姚11难看多了
<clarkok> 新人求助！有IRC的基础教程否
<roylez_> clarkok: adam8157 有
<nagato> 那谁啊? 在水里被人捏破蛋蛋了么?
<clarkok> 求
<roylez_> clarkok: 赶紧找他要抠抠
<zodiac1111> 实践出真知 :)
<clarkok> — —||最基本的都不知道啊
<nagato> clarkok: 一问扣扣,无人不知,无人不晓
<clarkok> 。。。
<clarkok> 为何。。。
<alvin_rxg> clarkok: wiki 有专门的页面讲 irc
<nagato> 天下之大, 唯扣扣家喻户晓
<mugebjgd> nagato: 未必
<adam8157> clarkok: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=18334   http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC基本命令说明
<alvin_rxg> Title: IRC扫盲——你可以不会玩QQ，但不能不会IRC！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<adam8157> roylez_: nnnd cc我
<mugebjgd> nagato: 兲下之大 很多人都不知道qq
<roylez_> adam8157: 啥....
<nagato> mugebjgd: 这个地球上没有天,,,, 那是大气层... right ? 不过这是歪理
<mugebjgd> nagato: 有兲
<lucificase> wo la  la
<nagato> 发现最近进来了不少新人啊, 是因为夏天要过去了,大家都精神了?
<mugebjgd> nagato: 兲还有姓
<nagato> mugebjgd: 那是啥字, 我不认识啊
<mugebjgd> nagato: 你猜
<nagato> mugebjgd: 你猜 X 是什么意思?
<mugebjgd> nagato: 你傻的意思
<nagato> mugebjgd: 唉, 我被欺负了, 第一次啊, first time
<nagato> 中卫反攻
<mugebjgd> nagato: 大家都在看着你的第一次
<mugebjgd> nagato: 第一次都是有点痛的 次数多了就好了
<nagato> mugebjgd: shit, 听起来异常诡异啊
<nagato> 像鬼娃娃那首歌
<nagato> mugebjgd: 你让我rip一次
<mugebjgd> nagato: 来吧 痔疮刚好
<nagato> 不是rape...
<mugebjgd> nagato: 你打飞机过来吧
<nagato> 撤....
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞笑片
<Rocinante-Z> :/list
<Rocinante-Z> 求教怎么列出当前服务器下所有的聊天室，用了/list无果
<Josh4all> 今天把Linux给KO了
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 是linux把你ko了
<Josh4all> 不用说得这么直接吧 -_ -
<Josh4all> 是的，我承认
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: loser
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: ⊙﹏⊙‖∣°
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: 给你看个东西
<Josh4all> http://www.parsecproductions.net/slender/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Slender (@ parsecproductions.net)
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 看什毛？
<mugebjgd> Josh4all: 没linux啊
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: :(
<ifceux> nagato: 夏天。正在进行中
<ifceux> wps4linux什么时候能出来玩玩啊
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: unity player 4.0会登陆linux平台
<Josh4all> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slender_(video_game)?oldid=cur
<alvin_rxg> Title: Slender (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (@ wikipedia.org)
<zjhxmjl> ？？
<zjhxmjl> 都在瞎扯蛋
<mugebjgd> 微软开始在做ie的广告了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] ie广告很不错
<zjhxmjl> 看样子这里没有人讨论技术的
<zjhxmjl> chenpc
<Rocinante-Z> :zjhxmjl 你要讨论啥技术？
<zjhxmjl> 这是什么IRC？
<Rocinante-Z> #ubuntu-cn
<Rocinante-Z> IRC本来就是聊天+抽风的地方。
<zjhxmjl> 哪不得了
<zjhxmjl> 看来我走错地方的
<Rocinante-Z> 不能说聊天+抽风。应该说是潜水+抽风
<Rocinante-Z> 你想干吗？
<Rocinante_> testing
<zjhxmjl> 想和朋友探讨下有关在Ｖirtualbox下ｋｉｃｋｓｔａｒｔ的使用
<Rocinante-Z> 那设计到VBOX啥时？
<Rocinante-Z> 设计到VBOX啥事？
<zjhxmjl> 涉及？
<Rocinante-Z> 涉及=-=
<zjhxmjl> 晕
<Josh4all> mugebjgd: 什么ie广告啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] ie广告，做得非常好！@！#！@%￥……%×&……&××&OI
<Rocinante_> 直接发地址吧。
<zjhxmjl> CentOS 6
<zjhxmjl> 当然这里是ｕｂｕｎｔｕ
<Rocinante-Z> 大同小异把。
<Rocinante-Z> 吧
<alpha080> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<Rocinante-Z> =-=
<zjhxmjl> 的确
<zjhxmjl> 不知兄台有没这方面的经验？
<alpha080> 见鬼，我连不上谷歌了
<Josh4all> 除了网银，很少用IE
<Rocinante-Z> zjhxmjl:给你一个网站你去搜索。
<Rocinante-Z> http://irc2go.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: irc2go - Chat Rooms - Online Chat - irc2go.com (@ irc2go.com)
<zjhxmjl> ？？
<zjhxmjl> 这个ｉｒｃ客户应该也有此功能？
<zjhxmjl> 客户端
<Rocinante_> alpha080:啦啦啦，绿坝娘大姨妈又来了。
<Rocinante-Z> zjhxmjl:不能跨到其它服务器搜索。
<ixxvil> hi
<liuzheng> hi
<ixxvil> you guys all speak chinese here right?
<liuzheng> 晚上好啊
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] yep
<ixxvil> sweet
<ixxvil> i had a doubt
<ixxvil> is there a letter in chinese for  J I
<Josh4all> 你好
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] what is  J I
<ixxvil> basically i wanted to add the chinese letter for J I
<ixxvil> in the words " BEIJING
<ixxvil> so im not looking for thelucky character symbols or anything
<ixxvil> i googled and i got a JI meaning hope in chinese
<ixxvil> is there anything else also can you show me how it looks like?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] I still cannot understand what you mean
<ixxvil> is UbuntuTalk   a cross posting bot?
<Josh4all> A nerd
<ixxvil> ok
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] bingo
<ixxvil> phoenix: i wanted the chinese letter for J I
<ixxvil> for the letter J
<ixxvil> and for the letter I
<piggybox> ixxvil:  Beijing = 北京.
<cleamoon> ixxvil, 吉
<cleamoon> ixxvil, that's how ji looks like
<ixxvil> piggybox: i cansee it here
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 吉 = JI
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] there are so many JI
<ixxvil> what is the link again
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ^
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<ixxvil> cause all i see is http://code
<cleamoon> ixxvil, however it should be 'jing' if you want to use chinese letter...
<ixxvil> and noting else
<ixxvil> cleamoon: jing?
<ixxvil> erm
<ixxvil> there's no way to use just plain J and I?
<piggybox> ixxvil:  no
<ixxvil> well that sucks
<ixxvil> :/
<ixxvil> whats the chinese letter for JING?
<cleamoon> ixxvil, yes, 'jing'. i don't think people will understand if you just use j and i...
<cleamoon> ixxvil, 京
<ixxvil> can you show me an image of it
<ixxvil> i dont see it on irssi
<cleamoon> ixxvil, a minute
<ixxvil> ok tx
<ixxvil> btw you guys are positive right?
<ixxvil> because this goes onto a logo
<ixxvil> thats why
<ixxvil> i cant afford to get it wrong
<ixxvil> :P
<cleamoon> ixxvil, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E4%BA%AC
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京 - Wiktionary (@ wiktionary.org)
<piggybox> ixxvil:  you want to use use that specific Chinese character in a logo?
<ixxvil> piggybox: yea
<ixxvil> cleamoon: which one in wiki?
<ixxvil> there's like a shiton of chinese letters there lol
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] so what you want to show in your logo?
<piggybox> ixxvil:  the one in the head line
<cleamoon> ixxvil, the first one in this picture. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5d/%E4%BA%AC-bw.png/240px-%E4%BA%AC-bw.png
<ixxvil> oh ok
<ixxvil> sweet
<ixxvil> thanks
<ixxvil> is there like a bigger resolution one
<kevc> copy the character into inkscape, output as png
<ixxvil> http://www.living-chinese-symbols.com/images/jing.jpg
<ixxvil> this?
<kevc> yes
<ixxvil> ok cool
<ixxvil> so if i put that in BEI+character jing
<ixxvil> it would read as beijing right?
<kevc> yes, I guess so
<ixxvil> why would you guess so
<ixxvil> i need to confirm this because it goes on a logo
<ixxvil> :D
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] because there is a lot of BEI in Chinese..
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: install the zenhei font from your repo, then u can see these words in irssi
<kevc> bei京
<ixxvil> alvin_rxg: i think im good now, i see what jing is
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] or 帝都……
<alvin_rxg> beijing == peking or what else do u want?
<ixxvil> so BEI+jing( in chinese)
<ixxvil> would translate to beijing?
<ixxvil> or it would have other connotations?
<piggybox> ixxvil:  why do you want to mix BEI with a chinese character in a logo?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 被呗北背倍杯贝备悲碑...etc, all of them reads BEI
<kevc> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北京 - Wiktionary (@ wiktionary.org)
<kevc> I think you should just use 杯具
<ixxvil> kevc: thats the chinese word for beijing?
<ixxvil> the wiki pink?
<ixxvil> link
<kevc> yes, it says 'beijing'
<piggybox> ixxvil:  he's kidding
<ixxvil> ye im not looking for beijing
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] so what you are looking for?
<alvin_rxg> just type Peking. it's done.
<ixxvil> piggybox: its a play on words
<ixxvil> its called BEING BEIJING
<ixxvil> now both of these words have BEI
<ixxvil> so they stay
<kevc> that doesn't work for chinese
<ixxvil> i have to just modify the jing part
<ixxvil> so it's going to look like
<piggybox> ixxvil:  oh I see
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] you mean,, being BeiJing ?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 在北京...?
<ixxvil> BEI - (chinese jing) NG
<kevc> ixxvil: that doesn't work really
<ixxvil> bah that does work
<ixxvil> ye
<ixxvil> which is why i wanted just for JI
<kevc> chinese words decompose down to syllables
<ixxvil> so there's no way to just add the chinese symbol for J and I?
<kevc> there isn't such a thing
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] .....if it decompose down to syllables, No one knows what you are saying..
<ixxvil> crap
<kevc> you can't break down being to 'bei ng'
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: http://uploadpie.com/FJtXx
<ixxvil> so i have to start from scratch
<ixxvil> kevc: that is the english breakdown
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 京 = Jing != JI
<piggybox> ixxvil:  Jing is the pronunciation of that character, Ji will mean a totally different thing
<ixxvil> not the chinese
<ixxvil> BEI NG is broken down to fit the JING in there
<ixxvil> but i dont like the idea
<ixxvil> because there's an NG in JING already
<ixxvil> so it's being duplicated
<kevc> ixxvil: to write be in chinese, it would be 'bi'
<ixxvil> if you know what i mean
<ixxvil> so be in chinese is BI
<ixxvil> so there's a charatcer for BE and BEI?
<kevc> pronunciation wise, yes
<ixxvil> whats the right character for BEI in beijing
<alvin_rxg> kevc -1 -1 -1
<kevc> the one on wikipedia
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: http://uploadpie.com/FJtXx
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] bei and jing are two different words, why dumplicated?
<ixxvil> alvin_rxg: oo thx
<ixxvil> phoenix, not bei and jing
<ixxvil> but "ng"
<ixxvil> if i put it as BEI - (JING in chinese) - NG
<ixxvil> ng is being duplicated
<kevc> there's no chinese character for ng
<ixxvil> that doesnt work
<ixxvil> kevc: im not writing ng in chinese
<alvin_rxg> in mandarin there's no NG, but yes in cantonese
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] BEI京NG?
<ixxvil> ng is staying in english
<ixxvil> phoenix: yea if that means jing in the middle ye but that doesnt work
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] 你们都是老外么???
<kevc> that BEI京NG seems strangely readable
<kevc> 我是老外
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 我是半个
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] why not BEI京JING。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 京 some times means Beijing
<ixxvil> phoenix how does that read?.
<ixxvil> bei + chinese character of bei + jing +chinese character of jing?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] BEI北京JING?
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: my pic has shown that..
<ixxvil> alvin_rxg: yeah
<ixxvil> alright so there's a bei and jing in chinese
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ...
<ixxvil> anything else makes no sense
<ixxvil> ok i got it
<ixxvil> thanks
<ixxvil> i'll get to the drawing bord and see how this works out in the best way
<kevc> ixxvil: if you read up on pinyin, there's a fixed set of syllables you can use
<ixxvil> kevc: i think im set here i think? thats all i need ot know right?
<ixxvil> the bei and jing
<kevc> yes, in this case
<ixxvil> okthanks
<alvin_rxg> u may still learn cantonese... cantonese has NG
<ixxvil> but i cant add cantonese
<ixxvil> the logo is about beijing
<ixxvil> i want to stick to chinese
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] so BEI北京JING will be ok
<ixxvil> phoenix we;ll see i'll have to draw it out and see how it goes
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] you dont need to break them up
<ixxvil> im not going to add the chinese character as it is
<ixxvil> im going to make the englist version in neative space using the chinese character
<ixxvil> its a bit complicated than just adding the chinese character
<ixxvil> so i'l have to brainstorm and draw it out
<ixxvil> thanks!
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] sounds a bit difficult...
<ixxvil> thats why they pay me
<ixxvil> :P
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] wow
<pityonline> 这个老外是想要 京 还是 冀？
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 京
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 冀 是指哪里?
<pityonline> 冀是河北省的简称
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 嘛...这个字有点太复杂了
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 没细看，只看到他搜到一个意思是希望的字，以为是冀
<ixxvil> lol
<pityonline> 冀 如果还复杂的话，那 赣 呢？
<ixxvil> cant read a thing
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 我觉得他是想把中文拆解成为象形的英文还是把英文拆解成为象形的中文...
<alvin_rxg>  𣬠𣬶
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ixxvil, which distro you are using?
<ixxvil> right now?
<ixxvil> windows
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ....
<ixxvil> well if adobe illustrator worked in linux maybe linux
<ixxvil> but it doesnt so
<ixxvil> :P
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ok that was easy, just install WenQuanYi MicroHei and you can read almost all the Chinese characters
<kevc> ixxvil: inkscape
<ixxvil> kevc: not my choice of tool
<pityonline> ixxvil: You want Chinese chracters which are pronounced as JI?
<ixxvil> pityonline: no
<ixxvil> written as JI
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] http://sourceforge.net/projects/wqy/files/wqy-microhei-lite/0.2.0-beta/wqy-microhei-lite-0.2.0-beta.tar.gz/download
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download WenQuanYi (Spring of Letters) from SourceForge.net (@ sourceforge.net)
<pityonline> ixxvil: 几？
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: guy, u use blinkenshell, dose it support a background process to run a irc client?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 他的LOGO和北京有关貌似
<ixxvil> alvin_rxg: they'vegot irssi and epic
<ixxvil> dont think they want you run another one, defeats the purpose i think
<pityonline> ixxvil: not a Chinese chracter looks like an English letter JI
<ixxvil> pityonline: ok
<ixxvil> but there is no letter for J and I in chinese right?
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] maybe 机
<ixxvil> thats what i was told
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 几 sorry
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 儿 ？
<ixxvil> i dont want to get any more confused
<pityonline> ixxvil: but many are pronounced like JI
<kevc> ixxvil: there's characters for 'ji' which is pronounced like 'gee'
<ixxvil> yeah so if it's pronounced as geee then it wont make sense if you read beigeeeeeng?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 中国汉字哪有像这两个字母的？
<ixxvil> right?
<kevc> ixxvil: yes
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 没吧……
<ixxvil> ye
<widon> 系统装好了
<widon> 声音没有了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 应该没
<ixxvil> so it's safe to stick to bei or jing
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] yes
<ixxvil> ye
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] |这个好像是个汉字
<widon> unity真是不习惯啊，受不了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 没查过
<pityonline> ixxvil: you want something sounds like JI, or looks like JI?
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我记得以前看过说这个|也是个字
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] if you change to another character, it may means a totally different thing.
<ixxvil> pityonline: something that is written as JI and if you read beijing it should go with it
<pityonline> 丿乙
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] | 这不是分隔符么...==
<ixxvil> so if ji sounds like geee
<ixxvil> then it wont be right to use it in beijing
<kevc> correct
<ixxvil> bei + gee+ ng
<ixxvil> sounds odd
<ixxvil> and wrong
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 额 我是不会打这个字
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 只好打个分割符
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] .....
<ixxvil> so chinese is all about syllables
<ixxvil> not letters
<ixxvil> ?
<pityonline> ixxvil: 几
<ixxvil> ixxvil would prolly be a two syllable letter?
<ixxvil> in chinese
<ixxvil> ixx+ vil
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] Chinese have pronounciation system called pinyin
<kevc> yes, the romanisation of chinese is entirely based around syllables, and there are only a specific set
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] which is more similiar to English
<ixxvil> ok
<pityonline> ixxvil: 几 is pronounced like JI, add looks like JI, if you read Beijing, there's a pronouciation sounds like JI(gee).
<ixxvil> well if i take the pronounciation of JI + NG it's going to be different to JING right?
<zodiac1111> http://news.xinhuanet.com/society/2012-05/17/c_123142742.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 最有内涵文字“丨”爆红：用作姓氏 有四种读音 - 新华社会 - 新华网 (@ xinhuanet.com)
<ixxvil> pityonline: yea but that is wrong for beijing right?
<ixxvil> since beijing is only two syllables
<ixxvil> so bei + jing
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 看到了
<ixxvil> not bei + ji + ng
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Y`yS(|gl*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 念gun……
<pityonline> ixxvil: We don't pronounce JING like JI+NG. J+ING is right.
<whi5key> 求推荐几个linux资讯站点
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 从上往下写念和从上往下写念法不一样
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……
<zodiac1111> gun3 tui4 shu4
<ixxvil> ye you prnounce JING as one letter jing like this http://uploadpie.com/FJtXx
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] yea
<ixxvil> yhats what i after
<pityonline> ixxvil: yes
<pityonline> ixxvil: Are you learning Chinese?
<ixxvil> no
<whi5key> 乃们又在调教老外了啊...
<ixxvil> but it'sgood to know
<ixxvil> it's for a logo
<pityonline> ixxvil: You want a Chinese chracter for a logo?
<zodiac1111> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1601040547
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【精品贴】【丨是个字，念 yi 念shu 念tui 念gun】_丨吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<ixxvil> pityonline: no i think i got it
<ixxvil> tx
<pityonline> ixxvil: Alright
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] so whats your idea?
<ixxvil> not sure yet, i'll have to draw and see
<pityonline> zodiac1111: 茴字有六种写法
<ixxvil> pay on Bei or jing
<ixxvil> play
<alvin_rxg> 再来个形象的  𣬠𣬶
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] ok good luck then
<alvin_rxg> cc zodiac1111
<ixxvil> tx
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ……囧
<zodiac1111> alvin_rxg: 每字库 看不到 :(
<kevc> 我还是要给他推荐‘杯具’
<pityonline> ixxvil: Is your logo gonna be something about Beijing?
<alvin_rxg> 𠄕
 * pityonline 搞得我又有想发麻将字体的冲动了……
<alvin_rxg> zodiac1111: 装 hanaMin 字体就能看到了
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 发吧
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 不都看过了吗？
<alvin_rxg> :)
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 什么啊
<UbuntuTalk> [phoenixlzx] 我撤了，各位继续~
<ayaka> 请问有人熟悉ldap吗？
<pityonline> 🀆 白板，有吃的吗？
<pityonline> 🀚 二饼
<kevc> ayaka: 有什么事？
<RickyRozay> hey guys
<RickyRozay> i need my laundry done
<RickyRozay> which one of you changs wants to step up to the plate
<atmouse> ><
<pityonline> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀫🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀐🀑🀒🀓🀔🀕🀖🀗🀘🀙🀚🀛🀜🀝🀞🀟🀠🀡🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪
<atmouse> speak chinese here!
<atmouse> ?
<ixxvil> rofl RickyRozay
<nagato> 你们都是神啊, 在夜晚悄悄的乱搞, 吓的我很轻
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 桑不起……
<zodiac1111> ?我刚才是不是在跟机器人聊天 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 晚期来没完了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 完起来没完了
<RickyRozay> enough of your rice talk
 * pityonline 下楼挑水去……
<RickyRozay> i want 2 pork fried rice
<RickyRozay> and 1 chicken wing
<ayaka> kevc, 比如我用ou=people,[baseDN]给本地认证，ou=web,ou=auth,[baseDN]给web认证，但是pam_ldap也会搜索ou=web,ou=auth,[baseDN]
<kevc> RickyRozay: don't you have anythin better to do?
<RickyRozay> no
<nagato> RickyRozay: If I guess right, your words mis-spelled ...
<RickyRozay> no they are correct
<ayaka> kevc, 我知道,pam_groudn check和host check，不过有更好的方法吗？
<alvin_rxg> 牛肉炒饭嘛
<alvin_rxg> *猪肉炒饭  =.=
<pylaurent> = =.
<ayaka> 还有我要给phpbb使用ldap,推荐哪个objectclass
<kevc> ayaka: http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/access-control.html#Access%20Control%20Examples
<alvin_rxg> Title: OpenLDAP Software 2.4 Administrator's Guide: Access Control (@ openldap.org)
<kevc> ayaka: 在pam_ldap.conf有没有行'base=...'?
<ayaka> kevc, base=[baseDN]
<ayaka> 可以用base=ou=people,base[baseDN]吗？
<kevc> ayaka: 可以
<ayaka> 那group怎么办？
<ayaka> ou=group,[baseDN]存储了组信息阿
<kevc> ayaka: 你可以使用ou=People,ou=Users,base ou=Groups,ou=Users,base
<kevc> 然后base=ou=Users,base
<ayaka> kevc, 就是说要重建ldap了
<kevc> 需要限制的话，可以在slapd.conf内装配限制
<kevc> ayaka: slapcat, vim
<ayaka> 现在还用slapd.conf？已经是slapd.d的时代了
<kevc> 哈哈，我很久没使用ldap
<klez> 大家好啊
<kevc> 可是以前对着ldap很熟悉
<ayaka> kevc, 明白了，谢谢了，对了您用过MigrationTools吗？
<kevc> padl.com的MigrationTools? 用过了
<ayaka> kevc, 那个工具是不是没法设置最小uid,gid之类的
<ayaka> 设置了也没用
<kevc> ayaka: 不知道，可是是开放源码的软件，你随便改吧
<ayaka> 我不懂perl阿
<kevc> 我记得以前自己改了
<ayaka> unix-center的ldap不错，可惜没有相关资料
<kevc> ayaka: 好像那些脚本就创造一个ldif文章
<ayaka> 没错
<kevc> 创好了以后就改吧
<ayaka> 我也是这样，话说如何青空整个ldap数据库
<kevc> ayaka: http://jxplorer.org/ ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: JXplorer - an open source LDAP browser (@ jxplorer.org)
<ayaka> 我是用ldapvi
<ayaka> 不过如果把base做成http://paste.debian.net/182209/ ，map就觉的恐怖了
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<kevc> ayaka: 什么文章？
<ayaka> http://wiki.debian.org/LDAP/MigrationTools
<alvin_rxg> Title: LDAP/MigrationTools - Debian Wiki (@ debian.org)
<ayaka> 对了unix-center中的账户类型是member,不过我好像找不到这个objectclass
<kevc> ayaka: MigrationTools你就好一次使用，以后可以使用jxplorer或者slapcat
<ayaka> 关键是很多map要设定
<ayaka> 算了开始做吧
<ayaka> kevc, 对了我想在phpbb中使用ldap,用哪个objectclass比较好？密码能不能hash?
<imtxc> hi
<kevc> ayaka: 'objectclass=person'?
<kevc> ayaka: 密码能hash
<ayaka> 但是不支持mail存储阿，userPassword $ telephoneNumber $ seeAlso $ description
<\rs> ayaka: 为什么要用ldap?
<ayaka> 我可以同时使用posixAccount和inetOrgPerson吗？
<ayaka> \rs, 因为有很多不同构架，要统一账户
<imtxc> 大家好, 请教个问题, 我写个函数,里面用到一个 char[128][2500]这样的数组,可是, 怎么做保证外面调用的时候不会出现越界呢,想不到什么好办法,或者,我把它改成用链表?
<ayaka> imtxc, c是不可能保证的
<kevc> ayaka: 可以
<ayaka> kevc, 可是上次报错阿
<imtxc> ayaka: 啊? 那就是只能用链表什么么?
<kevc> ayaka: http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/ch5/step4.html#step4-ldif
<ayaka> 应该如此，虽然自己的链表也不安全
<alvin_rxg> Title: Chapter 5 OpenLDAP Samples (@ zytrax.com)
<imtxc> 估计应该有什么好的办法吧....
<imtxc> adam8157: 有啥建议不呢.
<ayaka> 我记得有实现好的链表库
<ayaka> 只要注意线程安全就行了
<imtxc> 链表库?
<imtxc> 对了,线程安全的真给忘了.
<kevc> imtxc: http://duma.sourceforge.net/
<alvin_rxg> Title: DUMA library (@ sourceforge.net)
<ayaka> kevc, 您懂selinux吗？
<imtxc> kevc: 谢谢.
<kevc> ayaka: 不太懂
<ifceux> 大家好
<ayaka> kevc, 您知道，比如phpbb要访问ldap,它需要哪些role?
<\rs> ayaka: 认证的话是不是还有个 RADIUS
<ayaka> \rs, 很多网络程序都不支持，freeradius倒是可以使用ldap
<kevc> ayaka: objectClass: organizationalRole, objectClass: simpleSecurityObject
<\rs> ayaka: slapd 不是非常难配置嘛。而且 ldap 这玩意儿居然也搞 homoiconicity，配置也是 ldif
<ayaka> kevc, http://paste.debian.net/182212/
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<kevc> ayaka: 你的ldif呢？
<ayaka> \rs, 不懂 homoiconicity， 配置简单，配好难
<ayaka> http://paste.debian.net/182214/
<kevc> ayaka: http://paste.debian.net/182215/ ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<ayaka> 对了objectclass: top 是干什么用的？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 是用来吃的
<lainme> 饭团也是？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] ==！
<lainme> ayaka: display Linux processes
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡好久不见
<lainme> roylez_: 主席好
<ayaka> lainme, the objectclass top?
<kevc> ayaka: 父类， 好像你可省略
<ayaka> kevc, 谢谢了
<lainme> ayaka: 哦。还以为你给某个人说话呢。
<ayaka> 看不懂，无所谓了
<pityonline> adam8157: 我照着你的 rc.lua 改了 mod4+up/down 调节音量大小，但不到调到 0% 或 100% 呢？
<ayaka> kevc, 忘记问了，您是看哪本书学ldap的？
<lainme> arch iso 难道要一月一次了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] arch iso不会更新了吧
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 最近可能会更新一下，等现在的安装脚本够稳定了感觉不会更新了
<lainme> 刚才有更新了。下一次计划在9月。http://www.archlinux.org/news/install-media-20120804-available/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Arch Linux - News: Install media 2012.08.04 available (@ archlinux.org)
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 应该是才换了安装脚本的原因吧
<kevc> ayaka: 我就是从那些网站学的
<ayaka> kevc, 知道了，谢谢了
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 默认变成zsh？
<kevc> ayaka: oreilly出版社一定有一本好用的
<ayaka> 对了有selinux的书推荐吗？最好中文，这种概念太多了
<ayaka> 对英文很难理解
<lainme> 枫叶饭团: 似乎只是安装介质的变zsh。
<ayaka> 中文oreilly的质量不好阿
<ayaka> 错误百出阿
<htp> 有人吗
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<htp> 。。
<htp> 能否问下 进入这个irc 有什么用呢？
<widon_> 没有声音啊，谁来帮帮我
<htp> 共同交流的平台？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 中文oreilly，那质量啊。。。太牛了
<widon_> 其他用户都有声音
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 又贵
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 又垃圾
<htp> 怎么没有人理我。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] @widon 你把其它用户的配置文件copy进去啊
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] @htp 理你做什么啊‘
<widon_> 那个配置文件啊
<ayaka> 话说原来的机器人k呢？
<htp> 能否问下 进入这个irc 有什么用呢
<ayaka> htp, 这里其实offtopic比较厉害
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 同问，有啥用呢
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<htp> 进入这个irc 有什么用呢
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 加入这个irc有啥用呢
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我觉得找基友比较方便
<alvin_rxg> 没用
<widon_> 忘了说了，更新管理器更新时候，我上网机器太热了，死过机，没影响吧
<alvin_rxg> 半吊子的太多了
<ayaka> 对机器人说话~_~
<htp> 那个。。有没有正经点的答复。。
<ayaka> htp, 问题是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 在linux不泡这里泡哪里？
<alvin_rxg> internet relay chat. 仅此而已
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 找全吊子到哪去？
<ayaka> UbuntuTalk, #debian
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 等他们怜悯你的时候
<ayaka> 只是要讲英文
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 搭车问Alt+F2没用了到哪里去搞
<widon_> 安装软件自动补全也不好使了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: gnome
<alvin_rxg> 木法帮你。。
<htp> @ayaka 进入这个irc 有什么用呢
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 一般全是它的键盘快捷键设置里边。
<ayaka> htp, 有什么电脑问题，快说
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: buntu 中文频道 || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://code.bulix.org || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image:  http://imagebin.org
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: buntu 中文频道 || http://bbs.csdn.net/IndexPage/SmartQuestion.aspx ||https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://code.bulix.org || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image:  http://imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> 好像缺了个字 =.=
<htp> 我。。。 你是看不见我说话么亲……
<htp> 话说 buntu 中文频道前面 少了个u
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || http://bbs.csdn.net/IndexPage/SmartQuestion.aspx || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || Paste: http://code.bulix.org || Log: http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Image: http://imagebin.org
<ayaka> alvin_rxg, 管理员附身了？
<alvin_rxg> 我不是
<ayaka> 算了不感兴趣
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 搞定了……
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 总是会遇到莫名奇妙的问题
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 然后你也可以在那里边设置自己喜欢的快捷键。 比如 alt+enter -> terminal 之类的
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 了解
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 只是用gnome找这个Tastatur设置半天
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: Unity的搜索还不错的
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 慢慢玩吧
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我真心不折腾
<htp> 大家的qq是怎么用的
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 平时都是putty的
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] pidgin-lwqq
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 用起来感觉还不错
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 最近x-forwarding才换到linux桌面的
<htp> 新人。。听不太明白……
<SuperTJD> htp: webqq吧
<alvin_rxg> x-forwarding ?
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] pidgin的webqq插件，最近用起来超爽的说
<htp> 不方便呀 每次还都要开个浏览器窗口
<SuperTJD> htp: 生命可贵，不要折腾
<htp> 接触linux不足48小时目前……
<htp> 真心厌倦了windows的360，杀软and so on……
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 就是服务器上有个应用，用ssh -X登录，可以在本地绘制窗口
<chgtg> htp: 觉悟高啊
<htp> 今天扫描病毒 明天清理什么的
<SuperTJD> htp: 迟早要回跳
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=382754&p=2807067
<ayaka> evo代替qq,虽然我没qq号
<alvin_rxg> Title: 新的pidgin/empathy可用的qq插件 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 这个qq
<htp> 非常感谢 我去看看
<alvin_rxg> htp: 我的 windows 已经一年多没有扫描了，是不是已经病毒满身了？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] +1
<ayaka> SuperTJD, 很多人一辈子都没有跳回
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 总要是回跳那么几次。。。
<htp> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 大部分人回跳了再也没回来了。。。
<htp> 你们是怎么@人的 我怎么不会
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] tab补全
<SuperTJD> htp: TAB
<htp> SuperTJD,
<htp> 啊！
<alvin_rxg> 啊！ 他死了。有事请烧纸
<htp> 啊！ 原来在终端里也可以这样呀
<htp> 我说看着视频里那些高手怎么打那么快 原来是补全的
<SuperTJD> 不知道我这个观点是不是会招来喷
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 哪个观点
<SuperTJD> 总之我不想折腾桌面
<SuperTJD> 比如给mplayer配个双字幕什么的
<ifceux> htp: 我也不会。
<htp> 太方便了 tab
<htp> 非常感谢
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] mplayer双字幕得自己合成吧
<ifceux> htp: 你的nick少了个t了吧。
<SuperTJD> UbuntuTalk: 我就是觉得有些东西本来感觉不是个大事
<SuperTJD> 到了Linux桌面就得google
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 换成awesome吧
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 冷笑话……
<htp> 哈哈 我的名字拼音首字母 就是htp
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我给你说个德国冷笑话吧
<htp> 我接触网络后才发现 和http协议仅一个字母之差呀
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 这你都能找得到冷笑话。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你改topic干嘛。。。
<jusss> 还应该加上基窝才对,:p
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] 不明白unity为什么把菜单弄到顶部啊？我觉得就在窗口就好啊~感觉它的查找很方便
<jusss> iGoogle: 怎么查看所有的event ?
<htp> You are about to add the following PPA to your system:
<htp>  A pidgin QQ plugin with QQ 2010 protocol
<htp> 不再支持Karmic。请注意Karmic的包名为pidgin-libqq，和其它不同
<SuperTJD> U
<htp> 是装呢还是不装呢
<jusss> iGoogle: initctl list貌似只能查看所有的job
<SuperTJD> UbuntuTalk: 现在的屏幕越来越扁了
<jusss> iGoogle: 查看所有事件，
<jusss> iGoogle: 怎么搞呀？
<lainme> htp: 别装。最近用不了了
<jusss> iGoogle: runlevel是事件，startup是事件，filesystem也是事件，怎么才能看到所有的事件？
<SuperTJD> lainme: 装什么？
<lainme> SuperTJD: libqq-2010
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] pidgin-lwqq能用。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] webqq协议。。。
<htp> 啊？那用什么呀 我不想用webqq。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 用arch只需要yaourt就行了哦
<htp> 你给我那个链接 我看不懂啊
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 用了两天，感觉非常好。。。
<lainme> 饭团消息灵通
<jusss> ee的网络怎么了？
<SuperTJD> htp: 那个貌似需要自己编译……
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, lwqq不掉线吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不掉
<htp> 。。。
<htp> 什么是编译。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我这里暂时比较稳定。。。比前几天稳定多了
<SuperTJD> htp: 这个问题问的好……
<htp> 。。。
<htp> 换一种方式…… 我需要做什么。。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 那可是好东西了。
<htp> 希望这次的答案不再是：编译……
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 我不叫ubuntutalk...
<htp> 伦家叫枫叶饭团
<lainme> cleamoon: ubuntutalk 只是传话筒
<SuperTJD> 什么是传话桶……
<cleamoon> 打中文太麻烦了
<htp> 你怎么不打捅，，
<SuperTJD> htp: 有兴趣以后当码农么？
<maplebeats1> 好了，我换成irc了
<maplebeats1> 怎么多了个1...
<htp> 不知道。。目前还是很感兴趣的
<SuperTJD> htp: 中学生？
<jusss> cleamoon: 你知道怎么查看upstart init daemon里面所有的event吗？
<htp> 毕竟是自己期待了很久的新世界
<htp> 工作3年了 WAMPer
<maplebeats1> 刚刚我以为我死机了
 * jusss help!请问怎么查看upstart init daemon的所有event
<SuperTJD> htp: 我表示刚才google了下
<SuperTJD> htp: 这个高端职业
<cleamoon> jusss, 不用ubuntu，不过在/etc/init/下应该有
<htp> 好吧 你别说了。。我承认 这个词是我2分钟前发明的。。
<maplebeats1> 我发现我用pidgin-lwqq发图给对方，对方就掉线。。。难道是我自己掉了。。
<cleamoon> htp, lwqq不能用群吗...
<maplebeats1> 可以用群
<jusss> cleamoon: 那个下面的都是job,我想看event,比如runlevel startup filesystem
<htp> 别问我。。我什么都不知道。。
<htp> 我还是回webqq吧。。
<SuperTJD> htp: 高级职业……
<felixonmars> 用libwebqq吧
<htp> 。。
<cleamoon> jusss, 那就不知道了。有没有log？
<felixonmars> http://i.imgur.com/4KYNm.png
<jusss> cleamoon: 事件记录？
<jusss> cleamoon: 应该有吧，可是不知在哪里
<cleamoon> jusss, 是的
<UbuntuTalk> [kissinmylove@c4afab] 请问嵌入式前景如何
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 不知道
<maplebeats1> 我还是把IRC退了。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 吃西瓜去。。。
<htp> 安装xampp 访问phpmyadmin 提示Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.
<htp> 怎么解决
<jusss> cleamoon: man里面好像也没说清楚。。。
<jusss> cleamoon: man里面有个选项--verbose貌似能给多点信息，可是俺执行sudo init -v它说丢失运行级别。。。
<chgtg> htp: http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Administration/How-to-Install-XAMPP-on-Ubuntu-Linux/2/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Step 3: Browser Configuration in XAMPP - Administration (@ devshed.com)
<htp> 哦哦  默认权限不对 改好了
<jusss> ofan: 。
<ixxvil> hey guys
<ixxvil> which is the chinese font i should download?
<jusss> 有人在没？
<ixxvil> so i can type out "JUNG"
<ixxvil> JING
<popolon> ixxvil, 什么jing ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: ，
<ixxvil> popolon: not sure what that is
<jusss> alvin_rxg: /dev/console是指当前激活的tty?
<popolon> 有没有图片？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还有那个tty0是咋回事
<ixxvil> http://www.fontspace.com/helena-jole/scrapbook-chinese
<alvin_rxg> Title: Scrapbook Chinese font by Helena Jole - FontSpace (@ fontspace.com)
<ixxvil> is this good?
<SuperTJD> ixxvil: sudo apt-get install ttf-wqy-zenhei
<popolon> ixxvil, 这是繁体
<ixxvil> thanks
<ixxvil> installing
<SuperTJD> i
<SuperTJD> ixxvil: i think you need a input method to type Chinese
<alvin_rxg> ixxvil: i think it's better to install these from M$:  like in debian ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jusss> alvin_rxg: /dev/console是屏幕？
<ixxvil> ye
<ixxvil> sow ahts the input method to type chinese
<alvin_rxg> jusss: k.a.
<jusss> alvin_rxg: k.a是啥意思
<alvin_rxg> keine ahnung
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不懂，你还是说汉语吧
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还有那个tty0是咋回事
<alvin_rxg> 不懂
<jusss> ofan: /dev/console是屏幕吗
<pityonline> ixxvil: sudo apt-get intstall ibus ibus-table ibus-pinyin
<pityonline> ixxvil: or apt-cache search fcitx
<ixxvil> im lost
<ixxvil> i have zhengui fontor whatever
<ixxvil> just doesnt seem to show up in chinese in illustrator
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: I found that i can speak almost no English now...
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: pat pat
<jusss> pityonline: ls -l /dev/console出现crw,那个c是啥权限？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: I think ixxvil needs only an input method..
<alvin_rxg> vllt
<jusss> 就不能给个明确的声明吗？关于unix/linux某些东西，
<jusss> ,/dev/console和/dev/tty0
<pityonline> ixxvil: You can install Chinese language
<ixxvil> well i have the font
<ixxvil> wont that do it?
<BluebirdShao> mplayer 播放 .mkv 文件的时候，字幕不会自动消失，怎么处理？
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 消失？
<BluebirdShao> 有没有人遇到过同样的问题呀？
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: 就是上一句话说完了，下面是其他场景了，可是字幕还一直显示在屏幕，没有自动消失
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 那是不是字幕的问题啊。。。
<pityonline> jusss: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2102362-1-1.html c 是字符设备文件
<alvin_rxg> Title: crw-rw-rw- 这个权限是怎么设置的? - Linux系统管理 - ChinaUnix.net - (@ chinaunix.net)
<BluebirdShao> 666呀
<pityonline> ixxvil: What do you want to do with Chinese fonts?
<jusss> pityonline: so,/dev/console是？
<BluebirdShao> UbuntuTalk: 应该不是，因为用 smplayer 来播放同一个文件的时候，会自动消失
<ixxvil> pityonline: use it in illustratr
<pityonline> jusss: 应该是个字符设备吧
<pityonline> ixxvil: Oh you're useing Windows.
<jusss> pityonline: 会是屏幕吗？据说unix把显示器定义为console
<pityonline> ixxvil: I'd never used illustrator, don't know if it can covert a Chinese chractor to a image.
<htp> 777和775的区别是什么？
<pityonline> jusss: 就是那个 tty 呗，黑乎乎的那个
<pityonline> jusss: 在 *nix 中，一切都是文件
<BluebirdShao> htp: 777 = rwxrwxrwx, 775 = rwxrwxr-x
<pityonline> htp: 嗯，775 其它组不可写，只可读和执行
<htp> BluebirdShao, 没看懂
<htp> 其他组是说什么。。
<pityonline> htp: linux 中用 rwx 表示权限，r 是读，w 是写，x 是执行。r=4, w=2,x=1，相加就是了
<BluebirdShao> pityonline: htp 的问题你来回答吧
<jusss> htp: 看chown
<jusss> htp: or chmod
<jusss> gebjgd: /dev/console是指显示器吗
<gebjgd> 不知道
<pityonline> htp: 其它组就是你不在的组呗
<jusss> gebjgd: 那/dev/tty0呢？
<jusss> gebjgd: 这两个东东到底是啥呀
<gebjgd> man
<htp> 正在看…… 表示好复杂的说
<jusss> gebjgd: man console?
<htp> 组是指什么？文件夹之外？还是说不是当前登陆用户？
<jusss> user group other group?
<jusss> gebjgd: man console没东东
<htp> 哦哦哦 右键文件夹看见了
<gebjgd> man tty
<htp> 7 7 5 这三个数字 就应该是说文件夹右键-权限选项卡里的三个权限把？
<pityonline> htp: 比如 755 就是 rwxrw-rw-，分三组，前三个 rwx 指属主具有读写执行的权利，中间三个 rw- 表示属组具有读写权利，不能执行，后三个 rx- 表示其它组的用户具有读写权限，不能执行
<jusss> gebjgd: man几呀？
<htp> pityonline,  非常感谢！！现在明白多了
<pityonline> htp: http://www.jb51.net/article/14444.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux系统下如何查看及修改文件读写权限_unix linux_脚本之家 (@ jb51.net)
<pityonline> htp: :)
<htp> 非常非常感谢！
<jusss> gebjgd: man tty没东西呀，里面只有作者的名字。。。
<jusss> 还有一些无聊的网址
<jusss> 感觉早晚被unix/linux这些概念玩死，:-(
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 概念多死了，完全不懂
<pityonline> jusss: 你又在搞什么？
<ixxvil> pityonline: i want to use the chinese font in illustrator
<ixxvil> i dunno if it's the channel
<ixxvil> but this channel window looks weird
<htp>  illustrator在ubuntu也可以用呀？
<ixxvil> it's all jet lagged
<ixxvil> because of the chinese? i dunno
<ixxvil> irssi is acting up just for this window
<pityonline> htp: 他是在 windows 中
<htp> 哦哦~
<ixxvil> ic ant even see the posts i made
<jusss> pityonline: wow,tty把它的man写别的地方去了
<piggybox> ixxvil:  you need an irc client that supports utf-8
<jusss> pityonline: 在搞upstart
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 要搞就搞systemd啊
<ixxvil> its on utf8 now
<ixxvil> still sort of jetlagged
<pityonline> jusss: man 后面可以有好几个数的
<ixxvil> absolutel fuckall
<ixxvil> just this window becuase of the chinese i think
<pityonline> ixxvil: Can't you see our post? the Chinese chractors?
<htp> why don't you speak chinese
<ixxvil> pityonline: yeh
<pityonline> jusss: 你又想搞成什么样啊？
<ixxvil> i dont seethe characters
<ixxvil> those are blacked out
<ixxvil> but this window is carrying forward conversations from other windows
<ixxvil> but its happening only in this one
<ixxvil> its like it;s lagging
<pityonline> ixxvil: well, open http://www.baidu.com in your browser, can you see the Chinese chractors?
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<ixxvil> no
<ixxvil> i can just type english there
<pityonline> ixxvil: You can't see any Chinese pages?
<jusss> pityonline: 只是看upstart时里面提到了console，so想知道console是啥
<pityonline> jusss: 哦，玩 linux 都是这么跳跃的……
<ixxvil> i can see chinese
<ixxvil> i cant type chinese
<jusss> gebjgd: tty的man怎么跑coreutils里面了
<jusss> gebjgd: 好神奇
<htp> god。。
<pityonline> ixxvil: Here's a popular Chinese pinyin input for windows: http://pinyin.sogou.com/ You can download and install it.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 搜狗拼音输入法 - 首页 (@ sogou.com)
<htp> htp, test
<ixxvil> does it have JING in it?
<htp> 还能@自己呐 哈哈
<htp> eggache
<htp> 先去工作了 大家聊着~ 非常感谢大家对本菜鸟的知道 特别是pityonline
<ixxvil> ugh
<pityonline> ixxvil: But if you didn't learn any Chinese, it's pretty difficult for you to type the RIGHT Chinese chractor.
<ixxvil> this is annoying
<ixxvil> this window is lagging
<htp> 指导
<ixxvil> and ufcking up
<ixxvil> sorry
<ixxvil> thanks
<pityonline> htp: 客气
<htp> ：）
<ifceux> 这是什么语言?都是小括号? :-D lisper笑而不语。
<ifceux> ifceux: irc欢乐多，经常有人打拼音和chinglish
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 所以说，我们这种只打中文的表示无压力
<pityonline> 英文写得少，拼错很正常，嘿嘿……
<jusss> gebjgd: 现在怎么退出coreutils.info
<jusss> help!
<jusss> alvin_rxg: help,怎么退出 coreutils.info
<alvin_rxg> 艹，又不是我进去的，我得对你负责嘛？
<pityonline> jusss: 是个 man 或 info 帮助吗？
<pityonline> jusss: 按下 q 试试
<jusss> pityonline: 退出来了
<ifceux> 这个词不错。蕃蔷
<ifceux> 都是艹字头的
<jusss> linux应该发个手册之类的给俺这种初学者
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 什么手册？
<whi5key> ubuntu 有吧
<ifceux> jusss: man
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] man啊
<whi5key> 他需要的可能是初级的中文手册
<ofan> wiki
<ofan> wikipedia
<ifceux> whi5key: 有官方中文wiki。
<pityonline> jusss: 有的是第三方的，自带的就是 man 了
<pityonline> ifceux: 那个只是桌面用户的，而且非常简单
<jusss> pityonline: 刚man tty它提示我用info
<pityonline> jusss: 那就用 info
<ifceux> pityonline: 没有。自己创立吧
<jusss> ofan: /dev/console是个啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给力 +1
<ofan> 即便是有man  linux的资料还是少
<jusss> pityonline: 关键是俺不知道info是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [cactus] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=373407                                                    Ubuntu 桌面指南 12.04 LTS版（全中文官方文档，汉化截图）
<alvin_rxg> Title: 再次给力！Ubuntu 桌面指南 12.04 LTS版（全中文官方文档，汉化截图） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<pityonline> jusss: info help man 都是帮助
<pityonline> ifceux: 翻译组翻译了官方的中文帮助文档
<pityonline> jusss: 三者不太一样，man 比较全
<jusss> pityonline: 俺才知道
<ifceux> pityonline: 其实，已经有不少了的。
<ifceux> pityonline: 再进阶的话，普通人也没必要。
<pityonline> jusss: 你可以乘暑假买本书啃，随便讲 linux 基础的
<pityonline> ifceux: 那是讲桌面操作的，但用 linux 的人大多要接触命令行
<mugebjgd> jusss: 你看man console不就知道了么
<ifceux> pityonline: 你是说，linux命令行参考手册中文版？
<pityonline> jusss: 不用迷信哪本书讲得好，都是相互抄的，计算机类的书没有作者，只有编者，编的意思你懂吧，就是这本书里抄一点儿，那本书里抄一点儿，重新起个名字上市
<pityonline> ifceux: 是 jusss 想要中文命令行帮助
<jusss> mugebjgd: 没有console的手册页条目。。。
<whi5key> 亲 多看看man吧 比啥都好
<whi5key> 而且书还不一定新
<SuperTJD> 我觉得吧，遇到什么问题都google实在不好
<jusss> pityonline: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> man woman
<SuperTJD> man的内容太多太繁杂
<ifceux> pityonline: 没有，除了成书的。
<mugebjgd> jusss: 那就不知道了
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 那是程序作者写的帮助手册。
<jusss> mugebjgd: 。。。
<pityonline> 有 manpages-zh 不过好像内容常年不更新，所以还不如看英文的 man
<SuperTJD> 除了我知道我要干嘛，忘了详细的参数，才查man
<whi5key> 书也有本比较不错的ULAHv4
<ifceux> pityonline: 玩命令行，不懂点英文，我觉得有点不可思议。靠什么人去维护一个中文版本的man手册呢？很大工程
<whi5key> 当百科看吧
<pityonline> https://github.com/lidaobing/manpages-zh 中文 man 手册是 lidaobing 维护的，CMPP 项目现在可能已经死亡，原主页(cmpp.linuxforum.net)已不能访问。
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* lidaobing/manpages-zh · GitHub (@ github.com)
<pityonline> ifceux: 软件更新那么频繁，谁老翻译 man 手册啊，不现实
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 就是啊，自己学英文还比较实在
<SuperTJD> 我觉得每个人目的不一样
<ifceux> pityonline: 所以，还是英文好实在
<SuperTJD> 比如说，我老爹老妈
<mugebjgd> ofan: 起床吧
<pityonline> 看 manpages-zh 的 github 页面上，最后一次提交是 9 个月前，而那些基础中文文档有的可能 4 年没更新过了
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 你让他们忙活那些干嘛。
<pityonline> ifceux: 嗯
<SuperTJD> 就是想看看视频，网页游戏
<SuperTJD> skype聊天
<SuperTJD> 我觉得那种全是图的，短平快书记
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 告诉他们，点哪个可以聊天，点哪个可以看视频。。。这些简单op就行了
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 我就是这么做的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 早起了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我父母直接用lxde
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 求美女skype视频聊天
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 那很好。不要让他们做那些不必要的操作，这样会造成大家的困扰
<SuperTJD> 我觉得很多所谓教程，没有站在使用者的角度
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 是可以这样说，但是读教程的人没点悟性和相关知道，也无须去折腾了
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 不知道你看过几个没有IT背景或者科技工作者在用Linux的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 多了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 额……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 市面上那么多人在用android
<ofan> 科学家比较多
<ofan> android飘过
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 我没去调查过
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 额……你明知道我说的是Desktop
<cleamoon> SuperTJD, Mac OS X也是*nix
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 用和配置不一样。
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我父母 我老婆
<ifceux> cleamoon: 别扯那个*nix.偏移了。
<SuperTJD> cleamoon: 对MAC OS不了解，但是觉得易用性和傻瓜性要高于所谓之Linux桌面发行版
<cleamoon> ifceux, linux不也是*nix
<ofan> 用kde
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你是传教士么……
<ifceux> cleamoon: 它是。不过，我们不必要扩大范围。
<cleamoon> ifceux, ...
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不是 因为win垃圾
<ifceux> cleamoon: 有什么问题？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 有的时候有人跟我说，帮我装个系统吧，听说linux不错，我从来都ghost个win赶他滚蛋
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你在散布盗版
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 代表程序员鄙视你
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我需要的是不出问题的Server和PC
<ofan> win太贵了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: linux
<cleamoon> ifceux, 没事
<ofan> 我升级个mountain lion 才$20
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不然怎么那么多机器都跑server
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 朋友帮忙我也得考虑下
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 其实傻瓜也可以用linux很好的，只要不须要他去处理系统问题。
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 说说我自己吧，弄个第二个屏幕
<SuperTJD> hdmi转DVI接口
<SuperTJD> 我折腾了一个小时才搞定……
<SuperTJD> 然后Unity的Launcher还有Bug
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 笨蛋 我这里一插上就能用
<cleamoon> 其实linux也有点android的碎片化的问题
<ifceux> lol
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 我这也是一插上就能用
<ofan> test
<ifceux> cleamoon: 这个问题是存在的
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 没遇到问题实在是万幸
<SuperTJD> 其实我不是linux黑
<pityonline> SuperTJD: hdmi 转 dvi 有什么问题？
<ofan> SuperTJD: 是也没关系
<cleamoon> ifceux, 我觉得linux需要nexuz 7那样的旗舰机
<SuperTJD> 因为转了，没办法在nvidia-setting里设置
<ofan> SuperTJD: 我也是linux黑
<cleamoon> ofan, ...你用什么？
<ofan> 各种黑
<ofan> cleamoon: mac
<ofan> android
<ifceux> cleamoon: 越把用户当傻瓜的电脑越流行
<UbuntuTalk> [supmind] linux 需要旗舰机？？linux需要qq  迅雷 autocad ps
<ifceux> cleamoon: 或者说系统。
<SuperTJD> 越把用户当傻瓜的电脑越流行
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 不转也要在那里设置啊
<ofan> 不过linux估计会发达
<cleamoon> ofan, 你不黑苹果？
<ofan> valve已经决定把steam搞到linux上
<pityonline> SuperTJD: linux 的 nv 驱动太二了
<SuperTJD> 转了连正确的分辨率都设置不出来
<ofan> cleamoon: 你才黑苹果
<SuperTJD> 然后装了个新驱动
<ofan> 不过这话题没意思
<SuperTJD> 直接变成六个屏幕
<SuperTJD> 好吧，我就开始改xorg.conf
<ofan> 个系统优缺点都能说一堆
<pityonline> SuperTJD: linux 版本的驱动有问题呀，我的也常出不来，不过原生的分辨率都是有的
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, qq有lwqq，迅雷有aria，剩下都有代替
 * ofan 做饭去
<cleamoon> ofan, 我不用苹果。那好吗？
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 变成六个屏幕倒没遇到
<SuperTJD> 好在我现在解决了
 * ofan qq是垃圾
<ofan> cleamoon: 跟我说干嘛
<ifceux> ofan: qq把用户当傻瓜，又流行了
 * ofan qq=渣渣
<cleamoon> ofan, 你不是用苹果吗... 我问问好不好
<ofan> cleamoon: 好
<cleamoon> ofan, 具体点。哪里比linux好？
<SuperTJD> 我觉得折腾这些真的毫无乐趣
<ofan> cleamoon: 桌面
<ofan> gui
<SuperTJD> 需要插了能用的东西
<ofan> 效率也高
<SuperTJD> 当我想折腾
<ofan> cleamoon: cli也很好
<cleamoon> ofan, 桌面有什么好...怎么个效率高？
<cleamoon> ofan, cli不可能有什么区别吧...
<SuperTJD> 比如刷个dd-wrt，搞个samba和rtorrent挂个移动硬盘什么的，很有乐趣……
<ofan> cleamoon: 以前说过很多次
<cleamoon> ofan, 可是没有说出过什么有用东西过...
<ofan> cleamoon: 你要啥有用的
<ofan> cleamoon: 自己找个mac用用就知道了
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 扩展显示方面 linux 做得的确很挫，跟显卡驱动有关，windows 中做得不错，很方便，但也不是很完美
<ofan> ipad iphone什么的都行
<cleamoon> ofan, 我有钱买还问吗...
<ofan> cleamoon: 去店里用
<ifceux> cleamoon: 去商场耍耍。
<ofan> cleamoon: 能用多少钱？一个月工资3k 都能买
<cleamoon> 人家会哄...
<cleamoon> 我没有3k...
<cleamoon> 还在上学
<ofan> 我能不买衣服吃的 就舍得买电子产品
<ofan> cleamoon: 打工
<cleamoon> ofan, ...ç´¯
<SuperTJD> pityonline: 恩，我觉得要是个普通用户，欢欢嘻嘻买个新显示器，接上还得折腾一个小时，google，cli下装个驱动……
<ifceux> cleamoon: 对，打工，一天至少一百块。
<ofan> cleamoon: 擦
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 而且苹果在扩展显示方便做得更狠些，不管效果怎么样，先收转接头的钱
<ofan> cleamoon: 你等别人给你撒钱么
<SuperTJD> pityonline: 我就没用过苹果……
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 你是双屏还是单屏？
 * ofan 推荐都去买nexus 7
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 我也没用过，看接口就知道了
<SuperTJD> pityonline: 双屏，现在没问题了……
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 普通用户会用两个显示器？
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 你太看不起人了吧
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 双屏的确恼人，我之前常用到，而且没有完美的解决方案
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 我见识少。
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 笔记本加个大的扩展显示器的大有人在
<cleamoon> ofan, 我想打技术类的工，一般出力气的没意思
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 原来是这个。。。
<ofan> cleamoon: 做技术不也是出力
<ofan> 码农 都一样
<ifceux> ofan: 他不想搞体力活。
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 还有一点，就是最常见的，做个ppt投影……
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 不知道你是怎么定义普通用户的
<cleamoon> ofan, 脑力我无所谓
<ofan> cleamoon: nexus 7只要$199  去买吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 体力不行
<ofan> cleamoon: 关键你也有脑力可以卖
<cleamoon> ofan, 没钱
<ofan> cleamoon: 去做freelancer
<cleamoon> ofan, 不知道什么水平可以打工...
<pityonline> SuperTJD: 哈哈，我前公司是做投影机的，所以在扩展显示方面接触很多
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 普通用户就是不会打开shell的……
<ofan> 我这一天能收到n多项目的邮件
<ifceux> SuperTJD: 从需求看普通用户，你怎么定义他
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 换做win，就是不会打开那个cmd什么的
<pityonline> SuperTJD: linux 下的显卡驱动读 EDID 好像就不对似的，明明有的分辨率它就是没有，很恼人
<ofan> 做饭
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 咱不能和 ofan 比啊，他是在读的 PhD 呀
<ofan> 我辍学了
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 买 nexus 7吧
<SuperTJD> 好吧，我承认今天又开了个月经话题，其实我就是昨天晚上折腾个显示器不爽的吐槽而已……谢谢大家投入时间关注
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 木钱。而且我有手机了。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 很便宜
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 简单的方案，装个 arandr
<jusss> ofan: tty0是当前使用的tty,tty0把信息输出到console,俺这么理解对吗？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 好不容易配好了，再也不想折腾了
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: arandr 不用折腾的啊。先在 xorg.conf 里边加个 Virtual 什么来的东东，然后 arandr 点两下鼠标就完事了
 * pityonline 睡觉去，晚安
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我会告诉你我现在randr extension missing么
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西…
<ofan> jusss: 等等 在做饭
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我现在屏幕设置的出错信息
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> 所以嘛， arandr 一下子就帮你解决了。还不用
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: arandr是xrandr的前端对不？
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 对的
<SuperTJD> 我现在运行xrandr都有这个出错信息
<alvin_rxg> ö_ÖÖÖ
<SuperTJD> 装arandr有用？
<ofan> xrandr就行
<ofan> 你没DE?
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我是不求甚解的……等下次帮别人双屏幕再说吧
<SuperTJD> 我运行xrandr会出错的……把屏幕拔下来就没错
<andyhou> 朋友们
<andyhou> 早上好
<andyhou> 我已经睡不着了
<ifceux> andyhou: howday
<andyhou> 我要为我接下来的，我的第一个项目而抓狂
<alvin_rxg> 都早上了，还赖床呢
<SuperTJD> 朋友们，不要纠结我的问题了……
<SuperTJD> 谢谢大家……
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: http://timothyandrewbarber.blogspot.de/2012/04/xlib-extension-randr-missing-on-display.html
<alvin_rxg> ok ok.
<andyhou> ifceux: 我已经感觉到后背冒着热汗
<alvin_rxg> 下黄片
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: i've tried it
<SuperTJD> nothing changed
<andyhou> 朋友们，你们第一个项目也是这样么
<andyhou> 实在是太兴奋了
<SuperTJD> if you use google, i can also
<alvin_rxg> andyhou: 撸撸睡吧
<andyhou> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 那试试百度
<andyhou> alvin_rxg: 我想尽快完成这个工艺品
<SuperTJD> andyhou: 淡定
<alvin_rxg> make a damning plan
<andyhou> SuperTJD: 嗯，可能是我好几天没睡好觉了，表现的有些失常
<whi5key> 哪个工艺品
<andyhou> 我做的第一个项目
<whi5key> 干啥用的
<andyhou> 用的Graphite
<jusss> ofan: 都快被这些概念搞烦了
<ofan> jusss: 不做开发没必要了解这些
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] arch的镜像果然一月次了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] arch的开发者都闲得蛋疼了？
<ifceux> UbuntuTalk: 镜像不包含core了。。
<ifceux> 1点了！
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 还早
<jusss> ofan: 我看upstart时接触到了console
<jusss> ofan: 有说/dev/console是/dev/tty0的符号链接
<jusss> ofan: 而又有说tty0把信息输出给console，于是纠结了
<ofan> jusss: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/Serial/serial-console.txt
<andyhou> ？
<jusss> ofan: 困了，明天看，睡觉去
<ofan> g8
<mugebjgd> qq太蛋疼了
<mugebjgd> 聊点领导人名字 说说当前的时事都不行 直接跨省你
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 怎么了
<mugebjgd> 和茶馆似的  莫谈国事
<mugebjgd> 连交流都受限制 还是自由的聊天软件？
<mugebjgd> 宁愿都去用gtalk skype
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 没 人叫你用啊。。
<mugebjgd> 国内的朋友用的多
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 非要提什么名字啊
<UbuntuTalk> [枫叶饭团] 提代名词就行了嘛
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你在德国你怕啥
<mugebjgd> 累不累 说话都要拐弯抹角的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我不怕 我也不用
<mugebjgd> ofan: qq上的人都没联系了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我把2006年的机器恢复成自带的xp了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看电视速度超快
<ofan> mugebjgd: 怎么样  还是用上win了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没办法 那傻逼电视卡 搬家了就不用了
<ofan> 你的节操已经没了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 直接买电视了 看卫星信号了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 犇
<mugebjgd> ofan: 明年年初的事情
<ofan> 估计我这几年都没电视看了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我现在住的地方没法接卫星接收器
<mugebjgd> ofan: 方向不对
<ofan> mugebjgd: 还不错了  国内接锅盖直接强拆还罚款
<mugebjgd> ofan: 所以我一直想换地方
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你住的公寓?
<alvin_rxg> 德国有 gez 来要钱…
<ofan> gez是啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我交了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不过是每月5欧多的那个
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> ~_~
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这样他们就不来烦你了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国的媒体税收
<mugebjgd> ofan: 相当于国内的有线电视费用
<ofan> 奥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你用lastfm么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 用  咋了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 今晚有啥好看的？ http://www.tvinfo.de/sparte/spielfilm
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 正在看风行
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7有jumper
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 8:15
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我马上转台
<alvin_rxg> jumper 是啥呢…
<mugebjgd> of
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: imdb
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你的帐号
<mugebjgd> ofan: lastfm
<alvin_rxg> 我还是看这个吧 Das Mädchen, das durch die Zeit sprang  我还是小孩。 :|
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 晚上啥娱乐活动呀？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 没活动
<alvin_rxg> 单撸管么？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我低端的，有个电视，但是偶尔看看ccav4
<alvin_rxg> 很高端了，都能看 ccav 4 了
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 学生宿舍不怕GEZ
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 难说。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 有妹子么？
<alvin_rxg> 木有
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我觉得晚上8点之后在线，基本都是吊丝
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 上 qq 呗
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 对了 你也在德国
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这点qq上没有人好不好
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 找个在 德国的妞呗
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里还真有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD 要么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: ？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD 我有个德语群很多在德国的中国妞
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 算了……
<alvin_rxg> 这边没群啊…
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 看看书撸撸睡了，挺好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD qq上
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 或者你扫描下宿舍有没有 dc++， 然后看片～
<SuperTJD> dc++是什么？
<alvin_rxg> 一个局域网共享平台
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 貌似我这个不是局域网
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 类似dsl的东东
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: 你住学生宿舍不？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 我是公网ip
<alvin_rxg> 我也是公网ip
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD 你们怎么不去结识德国妞
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD 或者东欧大妞
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD  pro7
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: SuperTJD jumper
<alvin_rxg> 所谓 loser 就是俺嘞
<alvin_rxg> 俺看 srtl
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 原来WG有个德国妞还有联系
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 就是继续联系 联系到床上去
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 现在换了那种apartment，就没啥接触了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 正在努力
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我等专业基本没妞，而且偶尔看到的妞……
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我就不说了……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我以前上学的时候也没有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你需要自己找
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 前辈教导的很好
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 话说我刚来的时候才害羞呢
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 现在好很多了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 就是 妓女第一次都很害羞的
<alvin_rxg> SuperTJD: arp-scan -l 得到列表， nmap -sV -p 411 -iL list
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 要做啥？
<alvin_rxg> dc++
<SuperTJD> 我还在路由器下
<SuperTJD> 自己的wlan
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 有钱人啊
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 怎么就有钱人了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你打工么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 帮我介绍工作？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 卖屁股
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 口味重了……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不重
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你究竟要表达啥？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不知道
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: alvin_rxg你怎么看？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: alvin_rxg 是卖技术的
<alvin_rxg> 俺才没技术呢
<alvin_rxg> 俺连 socket 都不会。
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 有空过我这来喝酒吧
<alvin_rxg> 在喝呢
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 喝多了我有地方过夜
<UbuntuTalk> [blambin] o.o
<alvin_rxg> 有妞嘛？
<SuperTJD> alvin_rxg: 可以出去骑洋马
<ifceux> 0.0
<SuperTJD> ifceux: 跟这两个人不能好好说话……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 瞎说 我们向来都是好好说话的
<ifceux> 天之痕电视版，古月仙人跟女皇搞起了。
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 从来不看无聊的电视剧
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 不如电影有意思
<ifceux> 电影太短了
<mugebjgd> ifceux: 你好清闲
<ifceux> mugebjgd: 电影太浓缩了。有时得看个几次才搞懂
<ofan> mugebjgd: odayfans
<mugebjgd> ofan: 靠
<ofan> mugebjgd: 毛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 加你了
<ifceux> 三点了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 加了可以干嘛
<mugebjgd> ofan: 搞鸡
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: ？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你确定没写错？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 咋没收到提醒
<ofan> mugebjgd: last.fm/user/odayfans
<alvin_rxg> Title: odayfans’s Music Profile – Users at Last.fm (@ last.fm)
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 写错什么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 加你了
<mugebjgd> ofan: robinking623
<mugebjgd> 刚看了下qq 果然没有qun留言 无聊死了
<mugebjgd> qq逐渐从一款网游变成每人要的im
<mugebjgd> qq逐渐从一款网游变成没人要的im
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: qq不是杀毒软件么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不是
<ofan> qq唯一的功能是能发图
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是 qq唯一的功能就是找到吊死
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 这里的白富美多？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这里没有
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这里都是天天撸管的吊死
<ofan> 做个类似qq的干掉腾讯
<mugebjgd> ofan: 暂时不可能
<SuperTJD> ofan: 别做梦了吧
<alvin_rxg> 百度 hi
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用户群在哪里
<mugebjgd> ofan: 用户群在那里
<ofan> 这不是问题
<SuperTJD> ofan: 陌陌，不是还是被微信干下去了
<ofan> qq现在不进取了，被挖用户很容易
<ofan> 那是他们没创新
<SuperTJD> ofan: 你真不知道那些非主流用户
<ofan> 只是做个im 的话干不掉qq
<SuperTJD> ofan: 飞信最有实力了，我觉得飞信真的很舒服
<mugebjgd> ofan: 微软为什么买skype 就是因为skype的用户群
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没觉得
<ofan> 收购跟这不一样
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你长期海外
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我天天用飞信
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 给国内的人发短信用
<ofan> 飞信太局限
<SuperTJD> 算了
<SuperTJD> 当我什么都没说
<SuperTJD> 反正我自己逃不脱qq
<ofan> qq靠的还是简单，易用，通用
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你为什么逃不脱？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你要和谁联系
<ofan> 还有绑定各种社交服务
<ofan> qq大部分是娱乐
<SuperTJD> 我只是恨qq的协议太恶心了，现在libqq貌似还是不给力
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 直接webqq
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 比如高中同学商量个聚会，基本就是在群里商量
<ofan> 那是因为腾讯不让第三方支持
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 高中同学？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd:我基本避免用
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你和你高中同学还有联系？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 肯定有联系啊……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 肯定没有联系了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你难道在大学之前就没有什么玩伴么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有了
<ofan> SuperTJD: 人家早就移民了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 搬家
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 就没啥固定的朋友
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你可能不能体会
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 就是很久也许没什么联系，都在各忙个的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 高中班级调班了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 但是有机会，比如说我回国，他们盛情迎接
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 从普通班进了1班
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 喝酒，吃烧烤什么的……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 所以就没啥熟识的朋友
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 4年没回国了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 情况显然不一样
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 估计你也不知道人人网是个什么东西
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不用
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 同学用开心网
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我也很少上 可以用android上
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: web也行
<ofan> 开心貌似用的比较多
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他们让我用的时候我不用
<ofan> 我想把人人注销了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等我用的时候 高潮过了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我有人人的账户但是很少上
<ofan> 我上大一的时候才开始流行
<ofan> 我有facebook 但基本不上
<SuperTJD> ofan: 你要知道，国内很多qq用户连facebook是什么都没听过，skype也没听过
<ofan> SuperTJD: 国外几十亿用户都不知道qq是什么
<SuperTJD> ofan: 你说有什么代替qq，目前不可能，未来的10年估计也不可能
<ofan> 如果没有封锁facebook,twitter,性浪微博，人人根本没有容身之地
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你的眼光太狭隘了
<ofan> qq估计也难保
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: qq早就不是唯一的联系方式了
<ofan> 不过qq搞得一整个平台
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 就算是 还有android
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 祖国了 webqq也够了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 足够了 webqq也够了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: Openoffice国内的使用率也很低，这个是为啥呢
<ofan> 国外使用率也低
<ofan> 因为做的渣
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我从2006年开始用的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 用到现在
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 后来用latex
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我老婆现在都用libreoffice些
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 国内的这些软件使用率真心低
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我老婆现在都用libreoffice写
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 什么不低 国外也低
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我看到这边有不少本科生在latex
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 国内就没见过同学用过
<ofan> latex使用率也低
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 国内也有用的 你不知道而已
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看了TED
<mugebjgd> ofan: 看了TED了么？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我表示我在国内混某排名20大学的LUG，没见过本科生用过……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你不知道二爷 从来不上什么名牌大学的lug
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你不知道而已 从来不上什么名牌大学的lug
<mugebjgd> ofan: TED bear
<ofan> lug就是扯淡的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你没看？ 周五和老婆才看完
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没出蓝光
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: ofan我表示你们眼光太狭隘了……
<ofan> mugebjgd: 等高清
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我在影院看的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 怎么狭隘？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你用你自己的东西 何必在意别人用不用
<ofan> SuperTJD: 国内的环境下很难出*nix人才
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你自己的生活自己过 何必在意别人
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还是有的
<ofan> 只有在大型外资it企业里有
<mugebjgd> ofan: 环境不好而已
<SuperTJD> ofan: 为什么国内环境渣？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这个我可以打80%+的包票
<SuperTJD> 我也是在说国内环境差啊
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 因为国内的版权意识更差
<SuperTJD> 说到现在我都是这个意思好吧
<ofan> SuperTJD: 从小受的教育决定的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 生活水平低
<SuperTJD> 国内用openoffice和latex的人少
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这不是问题，印度更穷
<SuperTJD> 因为有“免费”的word用
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 国内有饭吃的人更少
<SuperTJD> 我觉得你逻辑有问题啊
<ofan> SuperTJD: 还有很大一个原因是 闭塞
<SuperTJD> 我一直再说国内环境不好
<ofan> SuperTJD: 让他们去看个英文文档，非要中文的
<SuperTJD> 为什么变成你以为我认为环境好了？
<ofan> 不愿意跟外界交流
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我没说国内环境好 但是国外也是一样的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 到处也是win 主导 office是标准
<SuperTJD> 其实因为有些特殊的原因
<ofan> 就我目前观察看，欧美的开放很大的推动了发展
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2004年的时候linux的中文支持还是很差的
<ofan> 尤其是信息方面
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不支持unicode?
<mugebjgd> ofan: 输入法啥的
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那时候还是gaim呢
<ofan> 其实中文支持 跟内核没多大关系，主要是glibc
<mugebjgd> ofan: 有个撸嘛qq
<mugebjgd> java的
<ofan> gnu说是自由，但是并不完全开放，导致很多东西进不了gnu，排斥这个排斥那个的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 那些后来都不搞了
<ofan> 自从珊瑚虫qq被干掉后，腾讯直接发警告
<mugebjgd> ofan: 代码
<mugebjgd> ofan: 乱码
<ofan> 继续看supernatural
<mugebjgd> ofan: 正在看jumper
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥类型
<mugebjgd> ofan: 瞬间移动者
<ofan> mugebjgd: 早看过了..
<ofan> 比较无聊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 额。。。
<SuperTJD> 想请教个问题，你们觉得为什么QQ不像gtalk和其他im一样公开协议呢
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 问麻花疼
<SuperTJD> 你们也没有看法咯，只是觉得奇怪？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 为了和我党配配合
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 搞关键字匹配
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 监督人民的信息交流
<ofan> 这就跟windows不开放源码一样
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 公开协议一样可以监督啊
<ofan> SuperTJD: 保护自己的利益
<SuperTJD> 那反过来问，其他im为啥要公开协议
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 恩那 为了大家都用腾讯的客户端
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 其他im开明
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 唯有腾讯短视
<ofan> SuperTJD: 比如？
<ofan> gtalk是用的xmpp,这个本来就开放的
<SuperTJD> 很符合党国特征
<SuperTJD> 百度也是这样……
<ofan> gtalk对xmpp有扩展
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 恩纳 你知道就好
<ofan> 除此之外没有很多开放的
<SuperTJD> 现在一看到搜到假电话的人，就觉得他们当初赶跑google是自作孽
<ofan> 以前icq也不开放
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我档都不开放 你还能指望什么
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你很右么
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 不过你以后也是德国人了，无所谓了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不右
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我也没什么指望，我也不希望我做个孤独的清醒者
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我说的是事实
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 帝都下个大雨 死亡人数都说不出来
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 支支吾吾的说了67
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你能不怒么
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我其实是犬儒主义者，好坏跟我没关系
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 一看那些下水道井盖 根本没有下水道
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 下面就是土地
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 屁股决定脑袋
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我要有个好爹，还会觉得中国不好么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 同样
<ofan> SuperTJD: 有钱有权的都移民了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 看到问题 和你的爹没关系
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你的祖国有钱到处捐钱
<ofan> 他们自己也清楚有什么问题
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有钱解决贫困问题
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没有钱解决养老问题 医保问题
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你信么
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我根本不关注这些问题
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我关注我吃饱就好了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 那就是了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 年轻时我也爱谈政治
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 总有一天回轮到你
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 总有一天会轮到你
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 现在，别人说什么我都笑笑
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这不是政治
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这是你的权益
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你是纳税人
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 人民当家作主 你指出问题 怎么不行了？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd:  你有没想过去改变这些？
<mugebjgd> sup
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 做一个真正的爱国者？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不改 我跑
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 什么是国？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 民就是国
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你没有对众生的爱么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 民都跑美国了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 就比如你跟我说这么多
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你让我爱美国？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我还是爱德国吧
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你想对国内的其他人说么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 收拾细软逃跑吧
<mugebjgd> XD
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我知道你不是犬儒主义者，否在你不可能说这么多
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你是想让有些人清醒
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 失望而已
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 对不？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 真正的失望不会说的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不关我的事情
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 就是失望
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 彻底失望
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我现在做的，就是毫无评价的传播些事实
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 比如提供vpn给朋友翻墙
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不用你传播 就看g+就行了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 上面有消息来源
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 关注艾未未啥额
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 比如有些人没有看过老妈蹄花
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 跟朋友聊天的时候
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你要无意的提起
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 有的时候其实不需要看 普通人都能明白
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 让他们自己去寻找
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 父母都知道怎么回事
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我父母就是明白了，才送我出来
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 一样
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 但是他们也有误解
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 所以你问我 你以后的出路是什么
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你觉得你有必要问么
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 哪里挣到钱去哪
 * alvin_rxg 在宁静的小角落里，牵着心爱的女人的手，慢慢的老去。
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这年头很多人都出国 移民了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你觉得国内一个局级干部享受的医疗会比一个普通人在德国差么？
<ofan> SuperTJD: 挣了钱然后呢
<SuperTJD> ofan: 你不久想追求个生活水平和医疗保障么？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 会
<ofan> SuperTJD: 不一定，国外医疗是很好的
<ofan> SuperTJD: 你有大病还得跑欧美去治
 * alvin_rxg 先考公务员，然后出卖色相往上爬
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 他们会想办法出国治疗
<ofan> 你可以花大钱买医疗设备，但是医生可请不来
<ofan> 人才不行
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 你应该看过所谓之老干部的维持费用吧
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 恩 我家族就有
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 这些人放国外早就不救了
<ofan> 金胖子有个三长两短还得跑国外去治
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不会的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你这才是瞎说 德国的医保相当牛逼
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 好吧
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 不争什么了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 德国的医保让美国人都眼红
<SuperTJD> 反正我在哪都是屌丝
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你可以问ofan
<SuperTJD> 估计做德国屌丝要舒服的多
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 问问 alvin_rxg 做手术花了多少钱
<SuperTJD> ofan: 有什么经验介绍？
<ofan> SuperTJD: 什么经验
<SuperTJD> ofan: 医疗
<ofan> 没啥经验
<ofan> 没在这看过病
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你得了什么大病 德国医保全包
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 不过我上次摔车以后被送到医院很平静
<ofan> 美国是看你有没有保险
<ofan> 只有保险能包
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 在国内估计路人都跑光了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 不是说“扶不起”么
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我父母在德国骑车 摔倒了
<ofan> SuperTJD: 被撞了？
<ofan> 那个课不敢不扶
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 前前后后5个人过来扶
<SuperTJD> ofan: 激动了，车速太快，刹车太猛
<SuperTJD> ofan: 翻车了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 送她去医院 因为有医保 照了片子 给了药
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 没花钱
<SuperTJD> ofan: 后来车被偷了，就不骑了
<ofan> 美国还是有点乱的，得会保护自己
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你买的车很好？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 300Euro……
<ofan> 米人
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 楼下，消失了……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 我操 你真有钱啊
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你是二代？
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我没什么业余爱好的，骑车算是爱好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 快过来围观2代
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我所有的东西都很破，唯独车好……
 * alvin_rxg 围观
<ofan> SuperTJD: 你也德国？
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 你真有钱啊
<mugebjgd> ofan: 他也是
<ofan> mugebjgd: p
<ofan> 我没钱
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我说他也是在德国
<ofan> 奥
<ofan> 那你们可以面基了
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 其实吧，我唯一的业余运动就是骑车了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 不过300也够贵的
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 对于骑60km+每天，300不算好车了
<ofan> 骑多了屁股会疼
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 这倒是
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 影响生殖
<SuperTJD> ofan: 蛋蛋会缺氧
<ofan> SuperTJD: 定时放出来溜溜
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 但是对颈椎有好处……
<ofan> 我不知道我该搞啥运动
<SuperTJD> 现在说什么都白搭了，估计一时半会是不会再买车了
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 瞎说
<ofan> SuperTJD: 自行车基本都是made in china
<SuperTJD> ofan: 你不懂车的
<SuperTJD> 变速器只有日本和美国能做
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不是
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国的自行车相当牛逼
<SuperTJD> 车价基本当地车厂做
<SuperTJD> 其他附件不定
<alvin_rxg> 奔驰牌自行车？
<ofan> 我这全是made in china
<SuperTJD> 现在做自行车基本上跟做品牌机一样
<SuperTJD> 都是组装
<ofan> 来了的时候买了个90多刀的，好久没骑了
<ofan> 估计都锈了
<SuperTJD> 有特殊需求的，自己组装
<mugebjgd> ofan: 德国的自行车很少中国产的
<SuperTJD> 其实300算是低端了
<SuperTJD> 我还是特价时候买的
<ofan> 估计怕散架
<SuperTJD> 就跟乒乓球拍一样
<SuperTJD> 有10块2副还送球的
<SuperTJD> 稍微会打点的都要200rmb+
<SuperTJD> 唉……
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 打工啊
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 打工的话你在德国活的能很舒服
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 我有hiwi的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 那就行
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 刷盘子真心不想做
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 还有什么值得做的，前辈？
<ofan> SuperTJD: 给 mugebjgd 打工
<ofan> SuperTJD: 当保姆
<SuperTJD> ofan: 卖屁股？
<ofan> SuperTJD: 这个得看需求
<SuperTJD> ofan: 保姆要女生的
<ofan> 男保姆也要的
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 卖屁股可以的
<ofan> 看需求
<SuperTJD> mugebjgd: 求介绍卖屁股
<mugebjgd> SuperTJD: 自己找 富婆啊
<alvin_rxg> 四狼 说： 小外甥两岁从山东转到北京一所幼儿园，因为刚转学，所以一嘴山东腔。老师找到我姐说：“你得赶紧教教孩子普通话，他这普通话相当不标准！”我姐说：“我知道这个问题，正在慢慢纠正呢。”老师说：“那就好，你得抓紧了，现在班里已经有一半的小朋友说话都这个味了……”
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<mugebjgd> ofan: 话说urxvt如何tab
<alvin_rxg> 木有的吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不能的么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: URxvt.perl-ext-common: default,tabbed
<ofan> tabbed扩展
<alvin_rxg> evilvte 挺好的。
<alvin_rxg> 速度也快
<ofan> nexus 7是越用越舒服
<alvin_rxg> 哦，前提是我这边的 vte2, vte3 的情况似乎有点糟糕
<ofan> 已经不想用电脑看邮件了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怎么设置透明？
<ofan> mugebjgd: URxvt.background:       [90]black
<mugebjgd> URxvt.transparent: true
<mugebjgd> ?
<ofan> [90] 表示90%不透明
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的那个是对的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我这没这设置
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你那是全透明？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是 写.Xresources
<cleamoon> ofan, 据说android比ios费电？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 全透明
<mugebjgd> ofan: 怎么开别的tab？
<ofan> cleamoon: 以前的费点，平板感觉不错
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哦 点击new
<ofan> 不怎么费电
<mugebjgd> ofan: 会了 超强啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 全透明看不清字
<mugebjgd> ofan: 需要好的背景
<ofan> 我现在都不设置透明了
<ofan> 我经常移动窗口
<ofan> 窗口很多
<ofan> 用blur效果能好一点，不过urxvt不支持
<mugebjgd> ofan: 单反效果就是好
<ofan> mugebjgd: 米人 买单反了？
<cleamoon> of
<mugebjgd> ofan: 恩
<cleamoon> ofan, 没看懂你想说什么
<mugebjgd> ofan: 老婆要求的
<alvin_rxg> 透明有啥好的呀？  http://uploadpie.com/hnTWW
<ofan> cleamoon: 不算很耗电
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看黄图
<ofan> 充满了能用一天
<ofan> 主要是屏幕耗电
<cleamoon> ofan, 干什么一天？总不能是待机一天吧
<ofan> mugebjgd: 米人
<ofan> cleamoon: 看电影，上网
<ofan> 开wifi,gps
<cleamoon> ofan, 哦，那还不错
<ofan> 待机能2-3天
<alvin_rxg> 我去换块电池。
<ofan> 我在纠结要不要贴个膜
<cleamoon> ofan, 用的都是free的app吗？
<ofan> cleamoon: 一堆破解的
<ofan> 主要是播放器
<alvin_rxg> 强，我还没用过破解的
<ofan> 其他的基本都free
<mugebjgd> The Temper Trap - Fader
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 张信哲 - 做你的男人
<ofan> 送了$25的购物券 也没用
<cleamoon> ofan, 什么文的？
<ofan> 啥
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 当然全用免费的了
<cleamoon> ofan, 是中文的还是英文的
<ofan> cleamoon: 什么中文英文
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: android随便换语种
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 要是买了ipad就是都是破解的呀
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 所有语种都有
<ofan> 我系统都设的英文
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, app也可以随便换语种吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 你不需要破解的 免费的足够用了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: app显然不是
<ofan> cleamoon: ipad得花钱
<alvin_rxg> 免费的够了 +1
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 免费的费电
<ofan> 各种广告
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 这年头谁还用老土的ipad 丢人
<alvin_rxg> DroidWall
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 还好 没啥感觉
<ofan> 啥东西
<ofan> android上的chrome有点搓
<alvin_rxg> 杀人越货必备
<mugebjgd> ofan: 2.3上也有了？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 不知道
<ofan> 我用的4.1 自带的
<ofan> 我还是喜欢3.x的浏览器
<ofan> 操作方便
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我看看我的平板去
<ofan> 不过好的是chrome可以和电脑的同步
<cleamoon> 你们一般用扳子做什么？
<ofan> 所有tab都可以直接在平板上打开
<ofan> cleamoon: 看邮件，看书，上网，看毛片，看新闻
<SuperTJD> 没有板子的屌丝飘过，你们继续
<mugebjgd> 很少开
<ofan> google now很不错，不过不能插3g卡
<mugebjgd> 我觉得平板没啥用
<cleamoon> ofan, 那不是用手机也行？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 把你的 e-ink 送给我吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 手机屏幕太小
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那是我老婆的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 上次不是说去美国买 kindle 么？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你要带个7寸的手机 估计会被人鄙视
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是啊 送人的
<alvin_rxg> :/
<SuperTJD> ofan: 我会告诉你我2.4寸的大屏symbian智能机很好用么……
<cleamoon> ofan, 除了毛片其他都无所谓屏幕大小吧...看书10‘还是小的
<ofan> SuperTJD: good for you
<ofan> 10寸对我来说大了
<ofan> nexus 7用的舒服
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我看看我的三星啥版本了 今天开机的时候又有升级
<cleamoon> ofan, 7‘看书不小吗？
<cleamoon> 其实我只想要一个大点的n900...
<ofan> cleamoon: 不小  分辨率高 字超清楚
<mugebjgd> ofan: nexus 7啥分辨率？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 1280*800
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哦 没大出多少
<mugebjgd> ofan: 没法扩展sd卡
<ofan> ppi很高
<ofan> mugebjgd: 16g的  基本不需要
<cleamoon> ofan, 我1680*1050的电脑都很多pdf的字看不清...
<ofan> 电影什么的都放到nas上了
<ofan> 直接点播
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 瞎说
<mugebjgd> ofan: 这倒是
<ofan> cleamoon: 你屏幕大
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的也是chrome了
<ofan> 7寸的 1280*800你试试
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有的就是不清楚呀。也许屏幕大些就清楚了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我想和7换回原来的浏览器
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 我上网本看pdf都没有问题
<cleamoon> mu
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 多大的上网本？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 10"
<mugebjgd> ofan: 1024x600够了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我没觉得有什么不爽
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你那三星的啥屏幕 ips?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 看字就有区别了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 挺清晰的
<ofan> nexus 7屏幕不是盖的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 标准的论文 一个屏幕完全显示 能看清字吗
<ofan> 放一页
<alvin_rxg> DIN A4
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有好的上网本当然是上网本更值呀
<ofan> 上网本贵
<cleamoon> 就是很少有续航10h的上网本
<ofan> 也有 看你干什么
<ofan> MacBook air很多人能到7个小时
<mugebjgd> ofan: 为什么要一个屏幕完全显示 滚动就是了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 能一页全部显示不更好
<cleamoon> ofan, 没有pad长呀
<ofan> cleamoon: pad没那么长
<alvin_rxg> 横过来
<cleamoon> ofan, 想一页显示等15‘的kindle
<cleamoon> ofan, 我说的是pad的续航时间长...
<ofan> cleamoon: nexus 7就能
<ofan> cleamoon: 我知道  没那么长
<ofan> 而且太大
<ofan> ipad mini估计会火
<alvin_rxg> 7寸的竖屏和10寸的横屏比啥呀… 俩都竖着才行
<mugebjgd> 7寸更适合携带
<mugebjgd> 10寸没有键盘就垃圾了
<mugebjgd> 不如上网本好用
<mugebjgd> 因为太大了
<ofan> 非常适合携带
<mugebjgd> 只能放桌子上用
<ofan> 一只手就能拿
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我当时应该买带键盘的保护套
<mugebjgd> ofan: 蓝牙直接键盘
<ofan> 贵吧
<ofan> 我犹豫要不要贴膜
<cleamoon> ofan, 7有usb口吗？
<ofan> 有
<ofan> 跟手机一样的 micro usb
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 3星的有普通usb
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, samsung那个不是巨次吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 巨次？ 你听谁说的 销量超好
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: bestbuy脱销
<mugebjgd> cleamoon: 当然那时候没有nexus 7
<cleamoon> 等等，ipad有11530mAh的电池容量？
<cleamoon> 太大了吧...
<ofan> 普通usb 太大了 不适合7寸平板
<mugebjgd> ofan: 是转接槽
<mugebjgd> ofan: 适合啊
<ofan> 太厚
<mugebjgd> ofan: 不厚啊 都说了是靠转接槽
<ofan> 以前那10寸的就很笨重
<ofan> 还好给卖掉了
<ofan> 估计买的那哥们会郁闷
<piggybox> 呵呵，刚才在教堂牧师还说起ipad mini呢
<ofan> 很久没去教堂了
<mugebjgd> ipad mini?
<mugebjgd> 苹果都快倒闭了
<mugebjgd> 还mini
<mugebjgd> :-D
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, facebook快倒闭了，苹果还要有段时间
<mugebjgd> 很少用facebook
<ofan> 苹果要能倒闭 我就去裸奔
<mugebjgd> ofan  你裸奔没人看
<ofan> swear to god
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你也去裸奔
<mugebjgd> ofan 你对我发毛誓?
<ofan> mugebjgd: 艹
<cleamoon> ofan, Jobs死了就意味着苹果倒闭
<mugebjgd> ;-)
<ofan> 目前基本不可能
<god> ofan 可能
<ofan> 就算现在完全不出货 光烧现金都能烧好几年
<god> 未必
<ofan> 你们这些果黑不懂
<ofan> 去死
<ofan> 让你老婆蹂躏你
<ofansgod> ofan 饭饭 我保佑你裸奔没人看
<ofansgod> 囧
<ofansgod> Orz
<ofansgod> 触摸屏真心不好用
<ofan> ofansgod: 你在说我是god?
<ofansgod> 没有物理键盘好
<ofansgod> ofan`s god
<ofan> 苹果再辉煌个10年有可能
<ofansgod> 微软都快倒闭了
<ofan> 不要这么恭维我
<ofansgod> 靠换手机
<ofan> 用7寸打字就是爽
<ofansgod> 平板没键盘就是渣
<ofan> 10寸的是
<ofansgod> 饭渣
<ofan> 7寸的打字感觉挺好
<ofansgod> 7寸就那么回事
<ofan> 诅咒你老婆被人拐跑
<ofansgod> ofan 那是不可能的
<ofan> 哦? 难道没人对你老婆有兴趣
<cleamoon> ofan, 如果没事发生苹果且撑呢。但别忘了Wall Street。别忘了AT&T就是他们弄死的
<ofan> cleamoon: 我说了 是现金
<cleamoon> ofan, 现金也能被ws弄没了呀
<cleamoon> ofan, 别小看高盛
<ofan> 华尔街能操控股市 操控不了苹果手里的现金
<piggybox> cleamoon:  你知道你在说啥啊
<ofan> p 完全没关系
<cleamoon> ofan, 苹果首先就是WS的。不是Tom的，也不是Jobs的
<ofan> 公司可以选择退市
<ofan> 华尔街管不着
<ofan> facebook也不会倒闭 除非有很多债务
<piggybox> cleamoon:  WS想搞死Apple，这算什么逻辑呢？唉
<cleamoon> ofan, 你说的是公司自己控制自己的时候。现在不是
<ofan> 你没搞清楚
<cleamoon> piggybox, 对于没有爆炸式增长的公司，ws最快的挣钱办法就是把公司拆开卖掉。
<ofan> 公司是股东控制不是股市控制
<piggybox> cleamoon:  苹果最大的机构投资者也只有5%的股权，其他大多都是1%，根本没人能单独操控苹果
<ofansgod> piggybox 果黑的逻辑
<cleamoon> 我看是你们没明白...
<cleamoon> 股东可都是ws的人呀...
<ofan> 果黑没逻辑
<piggybox> cleamoon:  微软股价十年都没怎么涨过，也没看见华尔街要它分拆啊
<ofansgod> 他们是果粉 美国梦的做梦者
<cleamoon> piggybox, 微软有稳定的收入和稳定的分红。没分红早死了。
<ofan> 就算是第一大股东 没有一半以上的股份就没有直接操控的权利
<piggybox> cleamoon:  苹果现在也有分红啊
<cleamoon> piggybox, 这也就是为什么tom一上来就分红
<cleamoon> piggybox, 对呀。就是感觉不妙呀
<cleamoon> 关键是苹果的收入没有微软稳定
<ofan> 有毛不妙的
<cleamoon> ofan, 不妙就是没有jobs了
<ofan> 股市涨跌算个球，只要不欠债就能活下去
<mugebjgd> jobs不带着做梦了
<cleamoon> ofan, 神话结束了，必须像一个正常公司了
<piggybox> cleamoon:  微软早没gates了也不照样活着
<ofan> 没什么神话
<cleamoon> piggybox, gates又不是神话。
<ofan> 一直就是靠竞争
<mugebjgd> 但是微软从来没靠某一个人
<cleamoon> ofan, 苹果怎么可能不欠债...
<mugebjgd> 但是苹果就靠一个人
<ofan> 你搞不出好产品 没人买，神助你也没用
<cleamoon> 微软靠的是垄断
<ofan> cleamoon: 你不要在这瞎想
<mugebjgd> 苹果的历史就是这样
<cleamoon> 要不是小布什微软早死了
<piggybox> 晕，你以为想垄断就能垄断的
<cleamoon> piggybox, gates是最优秀的商人，所以他会垄断
<ofan> 移动市场都没微软的份
<piggybox> cleamoon:  。。。最优秀的商人和垄断是因果关系？这个逻辑。。。
<cleamoon> piggybox, 这逻辑很正常呀
<piggybox> cleamoon:  无语。。。
<cleamoon> ofan, 所以微软慌了
<ofan> 果黑试图自我催眠
<ofan> 你没得救了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 如果你有能力，你难道不想控制一切吗？
<mugebjgd> 日的 平板还是沉
<cleamoon> ofan, 我不是果黑呀，我认为苹果的产品是前无古人后无来者的。
<mugebjgd> 我必须双手拿着
<ofan> 这不是国内市场  你想控制就控制
<cleamoon> ofan, 但是确实后无来者
<ifceux> cleamoon: 有能力不如有实力
<ofan> cleamoon: 未必 以后还会有人继续创新
<cleamoon> ofan, 国内市场才不好控制呢...
<ofan> 难道你觉得人类要断子绝孙了
<ofan> cleamoon: 国内的才好控制
<ifceux> 握爪
<mugebjgd> 国内还真不是那么好控制的
<mugebjgd> 除非是命脉产业
<ofan> 并不是完全的自由市场，靠的不是公平竞争，国企一个巴掌就能把小企业全打死
<piggybox> 国内有什么好说的，200个家族控制200个行业
<cleamoon> ofan, 如果你能创新，你会加入苹果把主意告诉他们吗？你当然会自己干。世界是靠天才推动的，而天才不是群体动物
<ofan> 像腾讯这种
<cleamoon> ofan, 但是你不能开国企呀
<ofan> cleamoon: 创新就是不需要别人告诉你点子
<ofan> 懂波?
<mugebjgd> 腾讯 性浪 还是有可能的
<cleamoon> ofan, 私企想控制股市在国内是不可能的。
<mugebjgd> 开心网啥的
<ofan> 创新也不需要你有多天才
<piggybox> cleamoon:  能力这东西也有有限的，微软当年不可一世的时候也没去直接生成电脑
<cleamoon> ofan, 创新才没那么简单...
<ofan> 光创新也不行
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我也没说哪个呀...
<alvin_rxg> 卄艹
<cleamoon> ofan, 当然不行。但那是必要的
<ofan> 苹果微软都是靠的时代发展
<ofan> 未必是必要的
<piggybox> cleamoon:  我的意思是微软也不可能想要控制一切
<piggybox> ofan:  时运也是重要的
<ofan> 时代背景是必要的，发展到一定程度，创新只是最后那一步
<cleamoon> ofan, 苹果骨子里是卖的在线服务。什么时候这个过剩了苹果利润率就不行了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 微软想要控制他的领域里的一切
<piggybox> cleamoon:  请问在线服务占苹果的利润多少？你读过它的财报？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你最好对投资者那么说，不会有人同意你这观点的
<cleamoon> ofan, 你说的正好证明了时间过了一个企业自然会衰落
<piggybox> cleamoon:  那很正常，任何企业都会衰落
<ofan> cleamoon: 公司可以转型
<cleamoon> ofan, 我这些就是从投资者那里问来的
<mugebjgd> 苹果完蛋了 快抛股票吧
<ofan> cleamoon: 我觉得你在做梦
<ofan> 说梦话的果黑
<cleamoon> piggybox, 苹果的一切产品都是为了在线服务的
<alvin_rxg> 虍
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  苹果300多刀的时候我就听见有人说抛。。。
<alvin_rxg> 虍  这什么字…
<cleamoon> ofan, 我又没说苹果现在就要完...
<ofan> cleamoon: 长盛不衰的公司你没见过?
<alvin_rxg> Haribo
<alvin_rxg> bmw
<cleamoon> ofan, 我只是说苹果已经进入壮年了。最强壮也是最容易失败的时候
<cleamoon> ofan, 我还真没见过...
<piggybox> cleamoon:  这个嘛，要拭目以待了
<ofan> cleamoon: 你见得少了
<cleamoon> ofan, 当然不包括中石油这种货...
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  汉字真奇妙
<alvin_rxg> 丅
<cleamoon> 丨
<alvin_rxg> 耂
<ofan> 百年企业: ibm  可口可乐 柯达
<alvin_rxg> î ±
<ofan> 多的是
<piggybox> 不过我也觉得最近apple创新节奏有点变慢
<alvin_rxg> 匚
<alvin_rxg> 匸
<alvin_rxg> 匸
<cleamoon> ofan, 我说的是长盛不衰，不是百年老店
<alvin_rxg> 𠥓
<ofan> ibm
<piggybox> ofan:  柯达刚刚倒闭，这个例子。。。
<cleamoon> ofan, 柯达都快倒闭了...
<ofan> 也算是
<alvin_rxg> 妹的，打郑码，看到两个很像的字，不知道哪个是哪个 =.=
<ofan> 经营不好就这命运
<cleamoon> ofan, ibm也是经常被人玩呀。靠着政府钱活过来的
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  郑码 orz
<ofan> 扯淡呢 靠政府
<cleamoon> ofan, 我说的就是经营不好呀......又不是产品不好.....
<alvin_rxg> 冂
<piggybox> cleamoon:  至少最后一次IBM是靠自己救活的
<cleamoon> ofan, ibm最困难的时候就是靠政府的
<ofan> 跟政府做生意不叫靠政府
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 臼𦥑
<cleamoon> piggybox, 最后一次什么什么？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 最后一次什么时候？
<alvin_rxg> î ¢
<mugebjgd> 柯达已经完蛋了
<piggybox> cleamoon:  就是2000年那时换了个卖饼干的来当CEO
<alvin_rxg> 犭
<alvin_rxg> 𤜚
<alvin_rxg> 乂
<alvin_rxg> 㐅
<alvin_rxg> 𠂭
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我怎么都不记得了......
<piggybox> cleamoon:  因为IBM太低调了。。。
<ofan> 那是因为你不知道而已
<alvin_rxg> 飠饣
<mugebjgd> 苹果已经黔驴技穷了
<alvin_rxg> 〇
<ofan> 所以说要看经营，不是什么中年老年的
<mugebjgd> 没有啥新的卖点了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 后来怎么了？
<piggybox> IBM这个变态公司年年都是美国专利申请量第一
<alvin_rxg> 丿
<alvin_rxg> 殳
<alvin_rxg> 豸
<mugebjgd> 会被google通屁眼的
<alvin_rxg> 勹
<mugebjgd> 捅屁眼
<cleamoon> ofan, 经营风格有中年老年的。产品没有。几乎没有一个大公司是因为产品不好而倒闭的
<alvin_rxg> 丬
<piggybox> cleamoon:  后来IBM转型服务主导，起死回生了
<alvin_rxg> 灬
<alvin_rxg> 冖
<alvin_rxg> 厶
<mugebjgd> …
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那时ibm在做什么？system 360吗？
<ofan> 所以必须要转型
<alvin_rxg> 毌  母
<alvin_rxg> 凵
<alvin_rxg> 巛
<mugebjgd> 转哪儿去
<ofan> 你是说公司都只会等死不会自救
<alvin_rxg> 钅
<piggybox> cleamoon:  嗯，卖硬件。做PC又亏钱
<mugebjgd> 苹果电冰箱
<alvin_rxg> 疒
<ofan> 闪人 去沃尔玛
<mugebjgd> 苹果就是不是自救的
<piggybox> ofan:  怎么不去target
<mugebjgd> 找的微软
<ofan> 不跟没逻辑的果黑扯淡
<cleamoon> piggybox, 原来360是那时的产品...
<ofan> 离得远
<cleamoon> ofan, 公司还真的只能等死...
<mugebjgd> 为什么不去publix
<mugebjgd> 便宜 好吃
<ofan> cleamoon: 你的公司估计只能等死
<cleamoon> 自救的公司是几乎没有的
<piggybox> cleamoon:  360可能是更早的产品吧。其实IBM的主机还是很赚钱的
<ofan> 苹果以前差点就死掉
<cleamoon> piggybox, 主机赚的远没有服务费多吧
<mugebjgd> 18摸
<ofan> cleamoon: 光靠自己胡思乱想是说服不了别人的
<cleamoon> ofan, 那是因为苹果把自己的核扔了
<cleamoon> ofan, 不是呀，当然是有数据的
<ofan> cleamoon: 还是火下来了
<ofan> 还活的很好
<cleamoon> ofan, 没jobs就死了
<piggybox> cleamoon:  现在IBM不分服务和硬件了，打包一起卖，叫解决方案
<mugebjgd> 走着瞧吧
<cleamoon> piggybox, ...够狠
<piggybox> 无所谓，apple倒了自然还有别人上
<ofan> cleamoon: 在你眼里jobs是神?
<mugebjgd> 我希望苹果和微软 google 三分天下
<fivesheep> hello ladies and gentlemen
<ofan> 我都不这么认为
<cleamoon> ofan, 在苹果的眼里jobs是核。没有核公司就不能活
<mugebjgd> 美羊羊
<piggybox> 微软现在软件是越做越差，硬件倒是越做越好
<cleamoon> piggybox, 什么硬件？
<fivesheep> 今天无聊, 在研究appengine
<ofan> cleamoon: 那是你在这乱猜
<piggybox> cleamoon:  xbox
<mugebjgd> 微软转型了
<cleamoon> ofan, 很明显不是...
<fivesheep> 微软只有整合 xbox 这一条路了
<ofan> cleamoon: 感情除了jobs 其他管理者都是傻逼?
<fivesheep> 手机, 电脑, 游戏主机  xbox live
<ofan> 用点脑子
<mugebjgd> 微软pizza
<cleamoon> ofan, 对苹果来说是。对其他公司来说不是
<fivesheep> 微软这10年都在干啥...
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 挣钱...
<piggybox> fivesheep:  吃老本
<ofan> 没了jobs 苹果肯定会受影响  但经营还是要看活着的人
<fivesheep> piggybox: nod
<mugebjgd> 研发新型避孕套
<ofan> 死了的人已经影响不了苹果了
<fivesheep> 苹果 我开始不喜欢 苹果了, 又走向了封闭之路
<piggybox> fivesheep:  苹果什么时候开放过呵呵
<cleamoon> ofan, 很明显你不懂公司文化...
<fivesheep> 死过一次, 还不够
<mugebjgd> 话说还真有人买微软的智能机器
<fivesheep> piggybox: osx 虽然不是开放的, 但也不算太封闭. 但现在苹果有关门的倾向
<piggybox> 用kinect做robot的好像不少
<fivesheep> 从这两代开始
<ofan> cleamoon: 你懂公司文化?
<fivesheep> 关闭半开的大门
<ofan> 你在苹果工作么
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 你爱微软了?
<fivesheep> mugebjgd: 我发神经?
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 苹果实际不在乎osx开放与否。关键是开放了就垄断不了在线了
<mugebjgd> 爱google吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 我学的是商好不好... 编程只是兴趣
<piggybox> fivesheep:  不过android现在也没那么开放了
<ofan> cleamoon: 你还学商  这么业余
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 垄断可不是个好东西, 维持 两三个有力的竞争者 是消费者该做的事情
<fivesheep> piggybox: 另外苹果在硬件上也更封闭了.. imac换个硬盘都不行 现在
<ofan> 如果一个公司就靠着它的文化活  估计等不到上市就夭折了
<fivesheep> 硬盘都是特制的
<mugebjgd> 看好google
<fivesheep> 这是与消费者为敌..
<cleamoon> ofan, 哪里业余呀？
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 有时候消费者不是做不到吗...
<mugebjgd> 看好android x86
<piggybox> fivesheep:  不说了，MBP现在内存都焊死
<fivesheep> google很好, 但不能让它独大.. 任何垄断对我们来说都不是好东西
<cleamoon> ofan, 没有文化也绝对活不到上市
<fivesheep> piggybox: 是哇.... 这估计是我最后一台mbp了.. 以后大概又换回去linux.
<mugebjgd> 只有竞争未来
<ofan> cleamoon: 不是学商了就都懂  再说学商的人多了去了，大部分人什么水平 我还是了解的
<fivesheep> windows 8 is a joke
<mugebjgd> 继续买amd的主板cpu 显卡
<mugebjgd> 鄙视nv
<fivesheep> hybrid的显卡到底能否正常工作?
<cleamoon> ofan, 我也知道... 但这点我还是懂的... 苹果的东西确实是好，但是tom和jobs差别太大了，不经过转型必然会死。转型就会很痛苦
<piggybox> fivesheep:  当然苹果可以说绝大部分人是不会加内存的，现在的内存满足绝大部分应用的需要
<mugebjgd> fivesheep 你说apu?
<piggybox> cleamoon:  tom? 你是指Tim Cook?
<fivesheep> 去年, 我兴匆匆地花了1k买了台 dell xps 15". i7 + nv 525.. 然后第一时间革掉win7装ubuntu..
<cleamoon> piggybox, 他叫tim是吗... 对不起，我错了.....
<fivesheep> 然后.....
<ofan> cleamoon: 所以你只是相信cook 不行就说苹果要倒闭
<fivesheep> 幸好我做了个备份
<cleamoon> fivesheep, 1k？ 好便宜
<ofan> 这种支持太站不住脚了
<mugebjgd> cook是个厨子?
<fivesheep> cleamoon: deal
<cleamoon> ofan, 我相信tim不行...
<fivesheep> cleamoon: 那机子平时卖大概得1300
<ofan> cleamoon: 都叫cook
<fivesheep> piggybox: 我的imac上加到 24G, 也就刚好够用.
<cleamoon> ofan, cook这名字感觉很搓呀...
<fivesheep> 不cock好
<piggybox> cleamoon:  坊间谣传Tim擅长守业，只是个过度的CEO，真正苹果接班人是Jobs的长期最随者Scott
<mugebjgd> 24g 你干嘛用?
<ofan> cock指鸡鸡
<fivesheep> 8g ramdisk
<mugebjgd> 还有呢?
<fivesheep> 然后经常开一大堆东西
<ofan> 8g 不够用的
<cleamoon> piggybox, 那为什么不直接给他呢？
<mugebjgd> 开什么?
<fivesheep> 浏览器
<ofan> cleamoon: 你只有一根筋啊
<piggybox> cleamoon:  还太年轻吧
<mugebjgd> 我这里2g都用的挺爽
<mugebjgd> scott搞基呢 没空
<fivesheep> iterm2, eclipse, spp, iphoto.......
<piggybox> fivesheep:  我的iMac是8G+SSD，不需要ranmdisk...
<piggybox> mugebjgd:  哈哈哈
<fivesheep> piggybox: it hurts.. 你应该考虑把 tmp换成 ramdisk
<fivesheep> 还有浏览器的cache也是
<fivesheep> piggybox: 内存便宜.. 16G 才 70多
<piggybox> fivesheep:  你这么说我也得去加内存了。。。
<cleamoon> 老换ceo不好吧...
<cleamoon> 不过也无所谓
<ofan> 看看雅虎
<cleamoon> 这么解释确实有些道理
<alvin_rxg> 𣎳
<cleamoon> ofan, 雅虎就是没了核所以才四处找呀...
<fivesheep> ofan: 熟悉appengine不
<piggybox> yahoo可惜了，杨致远当年回来还想有一番作为的，结果就出了中国那边的事，搞得他臭名昭著
<piggybox> fivesheep:  google的appengine?
<fivesheep> 记者那个?
<fivesheep> 对
<piggybox> fivesheep:  嗯
<fivesheep> 我只是有个问题想问一下
<fivesheep> 能否把自动生成的内容存储为 static文件
<fivesheep> piggybox: 那事情, 我觉得还是次要的. 他们做了很多失败的决策.. web2.0时代在梦游
<alvin_rxg> 二𠄞 𠄟 𠄠
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那几个不是同一个字吗...？
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> 第一个是2, 后边的不知道是啥
<piggybox> 太2了
<cleamoon> 以后可以对人说你很𠄠
<alvin_rxg> 你很=
<alvin_rxg> 你很＝
<cleamoon> 你很丨丨...
<cleamoon> 其实丨念gun...
<ofan> fi
<ofan> fivesheep: 熟悉一点  做过gae的小程序
<ofan> 最新的数据库和 google
<ofan> storage不熟悉
<fivesheep> ofan: 国人太懒, routing table都不愿意安装个python来自己更新.. 所以得弄个gae app来自动更新 然后提供下载.
<ofan> fivesheep: 你的那个chnroute?
<fivesheep> 对
<fivesheep> 我都很久没更新过了..
<fivesheep> 也很少去关注, 然后就看到一大堆要求更新的信息 - -"
<ofan> 貌似那个ip列表的地址不能用了
<fivesheep> ofan: 你说源头的网址?
<ofan> fivesheep: 对
<fivesheep> 我已经更新过了. 原来那个是不能用了
<fivesheep> 去年的事情
<ofan> 然后我就没用过
<fivesheep> 你又不需要
<ofan> 以前用openvpn蕃蔷
<ofan> 配合着chnroute
<ofan> 现在是不用了
<fivesheep> 这玩意, 还是部署在路由器上比较合适.. 没个vpn, 能上网么.. 除非成天只用 baidu, sina, qq之类的
<ofan> vpn 上得有root权限
<ofan> 路由器上
<nagato> 家用路由器还有root?
<ofan> 刷rom
<ofan> ddwrt tomato等
<metbsd> 其实，刷那些有啥用
<fivesheep> better qos and more
<ofan> 我的nas竟然有自己的包管理
<ofan> 器
<nagato> 这么强, 这样弄了之后有什么好处啊?
<nagato> 你们的家用路由是TP-LINK ?
<ofan> 不是路由器
<ofan> 路由器linksys的
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-29
<^k^> Darklamp, 这是否有意义？  08:00 
<Darklamp> ^k^，也许没有吧
<^k^> Darklamp, 为什么不明朗的基调？  08:01 
<Darklamp> ^k^，谁创造你的
<^k^> Darklamp, 我是理查德·华莱士博士。  08:02 
<Darklamp> ^k^，为什么创造你
<^k^> Darklamp, 因为你问我。  08:03 
<Darklamp> ^k^，我很无聊么
<^k^> Darklamp, 也许你可以锻炼身体。  08:04 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你想成为什么样的呢
<^k^> Darklamp, 你为什么不只是下载吗？  08:04 
<Darklamp> ^k^，博士的中文肯定很糟糕
<^k^> Darklamp, 我相信他会有兴趣听到。  08:05 
<Darklamp> ^k^，你教我学英文好么
<^k^> Darklamp, 这是很好的信息。  08:06 
<Darklamp> ^k^，why
<^k^> Darklamp, 我的信仰体系来自我的理查德·华莱士博士。  08:06 
<Darklamp> ^k^,他信仰什么呢
<^k^> Darklamp, 我得到它。  08:07 
<Darklamp> ^k^，它是什么
<Darklamp> ^k^，你该去休息一下
<^k^> Darklamp, 要达到什么目的？  08:09 
<Darklamp> ^k^，变的可以更好的回答问题
<^k^> Darklamp, 这是一个事实。  08:11 
<Darklamp> ^k^，让我分辨不出你是机器人
<^k^> Darklamp, 是什么使得它不可能？  08:12 
<Darklamp> ^k^，饥饿
<^k^> Darklamp, 我只hearthat类型的响应时间少于百分之五。  08:13 
<Darklamp> ^k^,也许你可以加长hearthat类型的响应时间
<^k^> Darklamp, 你是怎么听到KK？  08:16 
<Darklamp> ^k^，通过震动
<^k^> Darklamp, 会不会完成你的目标吗？  08:17 
<Darklamp> ^k^，会的
<^k^> Darklamp, 你是一个完美主义者吗？  08:18 
<Darklamp> ^k^，是
<^k^> Darklamp, 号  08:19 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机与usb移动硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446569 在linux下安装虚拟机，以使用windowsxp，这一点不会有人吐噪吧？ 在本子上装了virtualbox的虚拟环境，再安装好xp，并配置好usbfs用户组，添加权限，虚拟机终于能使用usb外设了。 却发现usb3.0接口的移动硬盘，在虚拟机下，无法识
<^k^> 别。 usb2.0的u盘，倒是OK。 vb4.1 是不是不支持3.0的usb外设啊？ 当然，我可以通过共 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu12.04怎么连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446570 Ubuntu12.04第一次安装后可以在虚拟机上系统里上网，后来因为本地主机问题，把虚拟机系统卸载了，卸载前，我好像是在本地主机的网络设置那块里，把虚拟机系统的网络给禁用了，重新安装虚拟机和Ubuntu12.04后，虚拟机
<jiero> 气势！
<Pudge> 腾讯太牛逼了
<Pudge> 他是如何做到让qq的视频聊天这么卡的
<CyrusYzGTt> 图像识别过滤技术
<Pudge> 过滤胸部？
<Pudge> 我试了一下手机视频，20分钟用掉我50m流量，看幻灯片似的
<Pudge> 后来换skype，1小时，没卡过，10m不到流量
<Pudge> 太牛逼了，腾讯的程序员一定是高手
<CyrusYzGTt> 视音频分流过滤技术
<jiero> 休闲运动鞋是什么
<jiero> Pudge: 因为和电信商量过了，如果流量多，有分红。
<Pudge> jiero: 双星，飞跃
<jiero> Pudge: 我的感觉就是容易坏的鞋就叫做休闲运动鞋。
<CyrusYzGTt> 被人感觉不适合上班的鞋
<Pudge> jiero: 这种鞋就是穿上踢一次球用的，踢完了不用洗，直接扔了，下次再买一双踢，17块一双
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 还有各种体育运动专用鞋呐。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 巴黎现在满大街都是飞跃，被小年轻穿火了，60欧一双，赶紧买了赶时髦
<jiero> Pudge: 你浪费。
<jiero> Pudge: 我都是踢一个学期，踢破了。
<Pudge> jiero: 你是门将。。
<jiero> Pudge: ？
<jiero> Pudge: 你为什么说我是门将？
<Pudge> jiero: 我提一次就全是泥巴，钉子也磨差不多了
<Pudge> jiero: 不废鞋子啊
<jiero> Pudge: 我是跑得比前锋快的后卫
<jiero> Pudge: lol
<Pudge> jiero: 不信。。
<jiero> Pudge: 带球的前锋还能比后卫快么。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你信？
<Pudge> jiero: 后卫快有蛋用，必须壮啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。你们太野蛮。我们这里几乎没人冲撞。
<Pudge> jiero: 难道靠被人过了再追？
<jiero> Pudge: 全是技术刘
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 技术流最找打
<Pudge> jiero: 我们看到技术流就直接当做装13犯，
<jiero> Pudge: ？
<Pudge> jiero: 弄残再说
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。反正那样的我们都不搭理。
<jiero> Pudge: 不同人群
<Pudge> jiero: 踢球就突出一个字， 干
<jiero> Pudge: 和冲撞有关么？
<Pudge> jiero: 是合理冲撞啊，又不犯规
<Pudge> jiero: 随便碰一下就飞了
<Pudge> jiero: 再快有啥用，跑的越快，飞的越远
<jiero> Pudge: 靠，你脑袋没病吧？没人干就不会有问题。
<Pudge> jiero: 没看懂
<jiero> Pudge: 我一直说的是，我这里冲撞流很少。不会有问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • deluge无法下载六维的资源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446571 种子是有的，但就是无法下载，win下就可以下载，为什么呢？ 是六维限制了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-07-29 9:37
<jiero> cherrot:  话说，你搬家有多重家当？
<jiero> imtxc_away: 你有多重家当？
<iOpera> jiero: http://imagebin.org/265853
<jiero> iOpera: 。？
<iOpera> 单色图标啊。好看不
<jiero> iOpera: 哪个是你的图标？
<iOpera> 除开地球
<jiero> iOpera: 也是，那地球那么丑
<jiero> iOpera: 一般，和我的差不多，入门级别。
<jiero> iOpera: 其实我在看你的构图-好吧，我对好看的要求一直很低很低。。。
<iOpera> 单色的，你还能有啥。
<jiero> iOpera: 构图
<vipzrx> lwqq 现在能在pidgin上挂载qq吗？
<vipzrx> 我的显示错误：Get Friend|Group List Failed
<vipzrx> 123862905 disconnect
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 32位库各种安装不成功，求帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446572 在论坛上看来别人等帖子试来几种方式就是安装不成功。求大神帮帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 风中飘 — 2013-07-29 10:00
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个，目测也就只能看看，毕竟没摸过的话，命令基本记不住。
 * jiero 抱抱 gfrog
<gfrog_away> jiero: 死基
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 改名儿神
<jiero> gfrog_away: 死机
<administrator> hello
<Guest35414> 大家好
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  10:17 
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> Guest35414:点点点.  10:18 
<jiero> gfrog_away:  http://www.amazon.cn/Combat-Knife-Throwing-A-New-Approach-to-Knife-Throwing-and-Knife-Fighting-Thorn-Ralph/dp/1581606567/ref=sr_1_93?m=A1YA2X4ZXSCYXR&s=merchant&ie=UTF8&qid=1375064372&sr=1-93
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Combat Knife Throwing: A New Approach to Knife Throwing and Knife Fighting/Ralph Thorn-Z实惠-亚马逊
<Guest35414> 德国下冰暴有人被扎吗
<leemeng0161> ls
<Guest35414> pwd
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 啼血求助啊，系统装VNC给搞废了，一启动就就如灰色的界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446573 刚启动就出现一个灰色的界面，中间是个齿轮一样的东西，底下是个5个点的进度指示，但是这个界面一直这样进不了系统。 命令行界面可以用，进去了，一切都正常。startx的时候显示no protocol sp
<imtxc> jiero: 木有家当着。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 伽马
<imtxc> iOpera: 神
<imtxc> gfrog: 阿慰伽马
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<jiero> imtxc: 什么啊，连衣服都没的豪。
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc: 豪情冲天
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 早啊裸姐姐
<imtxc> 色大象呢，我的 lisp 代码呢。。。
<jiero> imtxc:  DIY
<imtxc> jiero: 已经等了一周了，哥不在乎再等一周
<imtxc> jiero: diy 的话，我就白等了
<imtxc> 损失得多大。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 没关系，你写了一个，然后尝试鄙视 色大象的。
<imtxc> jiero: 唉，干活去了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad t420 ubutun下 温度高 一直降不下来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446574 acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1: +60.0°C (crit = +98.0°C) coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0: +59.0°C (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 0: +58.0°C (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1: +59.0°C (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) <br /
<loser2012> 请问登陆后怎么启动一个wm环境啊？我改过xsession，xinitrc，都没法启动，但是手动startx却可以，怎么把它改成自动的？
<jiero> iOpera: 。。。Ubuntu Kylin 壁纸目前的入选作品真弱啊。。。
<jiero> iOpera: 一眼望去全是垃圾。。。
<imtxc> loser2012: ~/.bash_profile
<imtxc> loser2012: if [ "$(tty)" = "/dev/tty1" ]; then startx; fi
<huntxu> loser2012: 在~/.xinitrc加入啟動那個wm的命令啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 他是要登陆之后自动  startx 嘛
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 胡须
<loser2012> imtxc: 明白，但是这样觉得有点治标不治本啊，还有一点就是我在shell里执行startfluxbox时，计算机会重新回到登陆界面
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣基蛙每天weibo发好多图片
<huntxu> imtxc: 噢誤會了
<loser2012> huntxu: xinitrc改过，但是wm起不来
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙早
<huntxu> loser2012: .xinitrc在X啟動時才執行的，tty登錄沒用
<huntxu> loser2012: 裝個slim吧，就不用管那麽多
<loser2012> huntxu: 我只装了xorg--！！
<huntxu> loser2012: 然後呢，裝不了別的麽
<imtxc> loser2012: 那你要的什么样是治本的效果呢？
<loser2012> huntxu: xorg，fluxbox就这2个，其他的还没装
<huntxu> loser2012: 裝it
<huntxu> 不就結了。。。
<loser2012> huntxu: it是什么？
<huntxu> loser2012: 英文。
<imtxc> huntxu: 装之
<huntxu> loser2012: 這種登錄X的方式我用了兩三年，後來發現確實各種不方便，後來還是整了個slim完事
<imtxc> 发错人了。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 我家当不多
<huntxu> loser2012: 我還試過寫個rc.d的腳本直接起來X，也可以
<cherrot> jiero, 两个大包 一个拉杆箱 一台电脑
<jiero> cherrot: 不少哦。
<imtxc> jiero: NND，我的mp3 又有电流声了
<jiero> imtxc: 啥。啊。
<imtxc> jiero: mp3啊，前几天吧微硬盘换成了CF卡，几天之后在切歌读盘的时候又能听到电流声，烦人啊
<loser2012> imtxc: 什么型号的mp3？
<cherrot> jiero, 很多多余的被褥没扔回家。。
<jiero> cherrot: 感觉收拾东西真麻烦啊。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04添加deepin的源，并升级系统后无法启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446575 如题，到ubuntu加几个点那个界面后就是满屏幕字符，等许久也没反应，这该怎么办不想重装啊，已经花了好大的心思了。 还有，的深度软件中心3.0怎么安装，就是为这才添加的deepin的源 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  tianyiytw — 2013-07-29 10:57
<cherrot> jiero, 要搬家？
<jiero> cherrot: 没
<loser2012> huntxu: slim works
<jiero> imtxc: 。奇怪的mp3。
<jiero> imtxc: 另外，mp3不都很便宜么。
<jiero> huntxu: 不愠不火。。。
 * jiero 收拾了之后发现，真的，有10件衣服就够多了。
 * jiero 就3双袜子就够了。
<huntxu> jiero: 中文不好
<imtxc> jiero: 便宜mp3里面有我的那个的声音的不多，可惜现在电流声太大，没用了
<jiero> huntxu: 都差不多，追随差不多先生的现实主义人生观。
<jiero> imtxc: ...差不多啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 都差不多
<imtxc> 差不多
<Guest35414> 我是傻B
<Guest35414> ^k^: 我是傻B
<Clydelin> 有人用过 mite 吗
<Guest35414> ^k^: g mite
<^k^> Guest35414: mite |Mites|, along with ticks, are small arthropods belonging to the subclass Acari (also known as Acarina) and the class Arachnida. The scientific discipline devoted |...|
<^k^> Guest35414, 你在哪里傻B？  11:30 
<Clydelin> linux mite
<Clydelin> mint
<Clydelin> 说错了
<Guest35414> ^k^: linux mite
<Guest35414> Clydelin: ...
<Clydelin> linux mint
<Guest35414> Clydelin: 有ubuntu够了
<huntxu> Clydelin: 說你的問題
<Guest35414> ^k^: g 傻B
<^k^> Guest35414: 傻B 2007年7月24日 |...| 如果常常逛一些中國大陸的網站的話，可能會看到有些人常常用一些奇怪的名詞「牛 B」、「|傻B|」等等，用來形容一些事物，到底「牛B」、「|傻B|」是什麼 |...|
<Guest35414> ^k^: 谁是傻B
<^k^> Guest35414, 没有一个朋友的心态。  11:35 
<sjd_zeus> 谁用tintin++玩mud的呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/mpls-linux/index.php?title=Main_Page
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: SourceForge.net: mpls-linux
<Guest35414> ^k^: 为什么傻B多
<^k^> Guest35414, 我应该如何知道有多少傻B。  11:56 
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<weblog> Database connection lost! 4 retries until I give up entirely!
<weblog> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
 * MeaCulpa 傻kk女性生殖器崇拜那么原始简单的道理都不懂...
<Guest35414> ^k^: 傻B
<^k^> Guest35414, No I am kk .  12:09 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 崇拜生殖器
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:16 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助。。ubuntu13.04安装完vmware后启动虚拟机提示错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446578 vmware 提示 unable to change virtual machine power state : cannot find a valid peer process to connect to 求大神解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 diemanliao — 2013-07-29 12:01
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总要玩儿mpls？
<jusss> Multi-Protocol Label Switching ？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你怎么看
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我还木看呢。 @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_away: mikrotik的设备上都用的routeros, 还分啥router/switch啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: mikrotik是啥 - -
<MeaCulpa> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/28/4565558/eve-online-biggest-space-battle-in-history
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ Largest space battle in history claims 2,900 ships, untold virtual lives | The Verge
<MeaCulpa> 当年居然在这里面烧过钱...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: routeros
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿，这货不太靠谱的。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 硬件？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我要个小的有线路由，别的也没这么便宜的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 至少不应该拿这玩意来学习。可能有很多奇怪的现象。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃在routeros上跑openstack？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不是啊，我要个小的丢我的弱电箱里去
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，那搞吧，反正只是出口路由的话，没多大负担。
<freeflying> 难不成真要用电力猫？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 注意搞个牛逼的核心路由器就好，让内部流量都跑在这个核心路由上，别给出口的小猫儿太大压力。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 话说这货比openwrt还不靠谱？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我俩没用过。。。 不过家庭出口能有多大流量啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那就得想办法用上我的e4200了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 最大就2M而已
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 要是没铺足够的网线，那就得考虑wifi和电力猫了
 * gfrog_away 总感脚家庭综合布线是个发展方向。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 智能家居
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛我那时候装修队得我的hub预留点都忘了留电源插座
<MeaCulpa> 要求民工搞综合布线...点亮就不错了
<MeaCulpa> 你们太高端，普通的装修队，电话能通已经很好了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/71cce69fjw1e73i5fr6g3j20c80rt0wk.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 我记得我那时候装修队把图纸都看反
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我家里布线的时候就没留网线。我倒是给入户的电箱旁边 扔了个插座，不过离得还是有点远。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 这样的装修队。。。 乃付钱了不？ 该直接扣一半儿
<MeaCulpa> 我是留了个箱子，但丫的民工没给留电源
<MeaCulpa> 付钱了啊，不给钱人不干
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 后来肿么补救的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不补救...无限...
<MeaCulpa> wifi了..
<MeaCulpa> 装修都是一瓢子买卖，你干不过他们的
<MeaCulpa> 你选不同的装修公司，来的人都是同一批
<MeaCulpa> 除非找那些贵的工人吃住回公司的
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我家用单ap有死角，用双ap的话桥接又总断，纠结啊。。。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 得了吧，死角就死角
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Starbucks开张了...
<roylez> gfrog_away: 5个工作日过了，渣帽一点回音都冇
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你测试下电力猫吧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不过我没试过牛逼的方案，例如水果家的Airport或者Cisco的顶级设备。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 早知道了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱啥时侯去奢靡一下？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 蹲坑的时候wifi时有时无多影响情绪啊。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...好贵
<gfrog_away> roylez: 额。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 小小痔疮
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃房子太大了，没办法，就该多条线路
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 倒是考虑电力猫来着。。
<MeaCulpa> 三十来快钱一杯悬浊液..
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 咋没上电力猫呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大毛儿，才70平啊，但是中间有堵承重墙，把信号都干掉了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目前正在考察着，还没选好型号。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 果断入airexpress吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 赶紧的啊，我也打算搞个呢，刚刚那个mikortik的你说不靠谱
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 水果的设备，如果不用水果的整体方案，没啥效果。而且很多功能用不上。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 做出口应该问题不大。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那就ea6500吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.google.com/patents/US8296192
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Patent US8296192 - Method for making money on the internet - Google Patents
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那是搞个router好呢还是switch好呢
<freeflying> roylez: shoot
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<roylez> freeflying: 又怎么刺激到你了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 现在我家就是单节点的方案，一个无线路由又做内部交换，又做出口路由，结果内部网络慢成渣，pc对pc拷文件才2Mb/s
<abc_> hi
<freeflying> roylez: 这么奇葩的patent都有
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  12:59 
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 出口肯定是router啊。
<abc_> ^k^: 点点点
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 所以我刚刚给你的paper有点意思吧
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  12:59 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 美国出个爱迪生
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 正看。。。
<abc_> 有gaogent翻墙成功的没？
<roylez> freeflying: 把节操扔一边，拉屎都能发5个patent
<abc_> g 节操
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 在这个基础上搞个方案，忽悠个运营商就成了，就再也不用人肉翻墙了
<^k^> abc_: 节操 |节操|，是做人的标准，是检验灵魂的试金石。具有高尚|节操|者，诚信无欺，见义勇为， 甚至舍生取义。他们能做到：“富贵不淫，贫贱不移，威武不屈”。 无|节操|者，见利忘义 |...|
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃玩儿的都太高端了。。。
<abc_>  Good! o(￣▽￣)ｄ
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我顶多是在家自己折腾下，乃这个把ISP都拖进来。。。
<roylez> mocp
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 话说mikrotik的switch是manageable的，比路由不差吧
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 发财你一定要傍上运营商啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 出口就是做个nat而已，乃的switch能搞定这个就行呗
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 用电力猫的话我的e4200就真正排上用场了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 再加个router/switch的话，这e4200就还是个ap
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 太浪费了。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不知道哪地方有电力猫的性能评测。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我现在有点不敢买家用设备了，流量一大那些烂设备自己就挂了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 7x24的，估计没人测过
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 都别提流量了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 商用设备的散热又成问题，还有辐射，还有噪音
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真正适合高端家用的牛逼货很难找啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我这个渣渣华为的HG8240现在telnet不上，web不能访问
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 幸好上网没问题
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 懒得reset了
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4949e31dtw1e72mypilg6g207e047x6p.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<abc_> good bye everyone
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-657914-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ ZINWELL ZPL-500D 500Mbps 电力猫 开箱评测 - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 总算见到一个拿测试仪打流量的了。 泪目
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你先搞对来试试吧
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 电力猫是啥东西？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 和wifi有啥区别？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 一个有线，一个无限啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 就是一个wifi接收器出个有线的？
<MeaCulpa> 然后直接插在插座上...不错...,比台式机搞usb外接wifi方便
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 目测性能一般
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 而且测试的曲线有明显波动。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那家里需要无线的，是不是再要多一层NAT?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 丫没说用多大包测的，要是大包才跑到100M，有点弱啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 貌似受干扰更容易
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不用，电力猫只是物理层的接入技术，不会影响逻辑拓扑。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还没无线桥接靠谱
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我拿到的路由器，桥接没一个靠谱的，几小时就得断开重连一次
<freeflying> gfrog_away: tp-link的？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 一样不靠谱
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 哦，就是是我可以放路由器后面当网线用...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 对，就是这样。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 比usb wifi网卡优势在哪里...我想Linux自然方便...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我家的2个usb无线网卡接入了不良usb端口烧了。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这东西是L2层的，乃不要想复杂了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 奥，其实倒是不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在买个无线路由当网络接入点再接网线可行吗？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 算是wifi的补充吧。wifi后面还要有线网络支持。 我想的是电力猫接ap
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 看来我还是买个小的有线路由算了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那实际传输介质是啥，微波？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 电力载波
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 难道是家里的电力线载波...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，电力猫真心不太给力啊。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: omg...我国也就50Hz交流电...难道是调幅的？
<jiero> gfrog freeflying 可以吗？是不是无线接入点就是2个路由直接连接？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 乃这是外行话了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 如果无线桥接有稳定方案，丫恐怕是除了有线连接之外最靠谱的了
<MeaCulpa> 哦，和电流没关系，只是走这个线路...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩，有点意思...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 微波 lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要把家里变成大个儿微波炉嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 厕所上网这个比较靠谱...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<jiero> 无线桥接？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 电力猫？ 不行，我要高清。 lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ....
 * gfrog_away 准备择机败Airport了。
 * gfrog_away 不过如果Airport的桥接也烂成渣肿么办。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你为了拉屎可以有网，动那么多脑筋...
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你妹，直接手机网络
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 每天都要做的动作，一定要爽才行。 lol
<gfrog_away> jiero: 没信号
<roylez> gfrog_away: 所以你每天头朝下拉屎？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你每天拉屎都要很久？
<roylez> gfrog_away: 我是专门补刀的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 该找个T-Bag式的人物通通了..
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。也是啊。上个厕所也就1分钟，然后一分钟擦屁股。2分钟结束了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: Theodore Bagwill?
<jiero> 洗手都不在厕所里
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不用太久啊，我只是举个例子，现在是如果厕所覆盖好了，卧室就覆盖不到了，那睡前小说就没法看，更不爽。
<Guest81551> 大家好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Bingo!
<^k^> Guest81551:点点点.  13:42 
<jiero> gfrog_away: 大前提不成立，厕所不需要
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 要不是我儿子，我就直接在弱电箱上开孔了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 锻炼快速拉屎能力
<gfrog_away> jiero: 需要。除了蹲坑玩手机，还要泡澡时看高清。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 麻油
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 然后把路由器装在弱电箱门上
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃家娃肿么了？ 怕乃家娃去摸电门？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 鄙司有個售前去了部署現場遇到cannot retrieve metalink for repository，然後！就！說！出！問！題！了！
<Guest81551> 厕所很重要 我要在北京买厕所
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 求帶走。。。沒希望了啊。。。
 * gfrog_away 感脚还是雇人把网线穿上比较靠谱。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 他看到还不去给我拔了啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 重新穿要开槽的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 确实出问题了嘛。 lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒前景了啊。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 我们的职位你不来啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 动一次打一次。动次打次。
<huntxu> freeflying: 我沒准備不敢造次。。。
 * huntxu 太保守。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 穿进电话线的槽里就行。 不过貌似得用网线走电话了。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 没事啊，你把建立给我
<Guest81551> 傻B
<huntxu> freeflying: 好，我找個時間發給你 :D
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那也要开槽，不然穿不了的
<freeflying> huntxu: 赶紧的啊
<imtxc> 最近天天能看到手机爆炸的新闻是怎么回事
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 电池要换代。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 换燃料电池。爆炸了乃都不知道。都以为煤气罐炸了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-6633287972.44.5xljla&id=25424740797&
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Mikrotik RB750GL 路由器 Lv4 千兆 ROS 包邮-淘宝网
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃睡前还敢看小说
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这货如何
<imtxc> ..........
<huntxu> freeflying: 明白
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 收吧，收来打流量测试。lol
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 为毛不敢。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 俺用正版充电器
<imtxc> 我怕炸了，想用座机了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: RH给报销不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 报销嘛儿？
<Meowoo> 谁在北京或烟台，帮忙找个人
<Meowoo> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103158650376479982728/posts/SDb6pMhCL4A
<freeflying> imtxc: 你用usb口充好了
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: Shubin Hu - Google+ - 关注一下 +David wong 和他的女儿王忺琪 #王忺琪 #爸爸在找王忺琪 他的 G+ 空间…
<Meowoo> http://weibo.com/u/1765624291?topnav=1&wvr=5&topsug=1
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<imtxc> freeflying: 好像前两天的是电池炸了，不是充电器炸
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃还没买到路由器么
<imtxc> Meowoo: 这是人肉么
<Meowoo> freeflying, 我邪恶，你说“你用usb口充好了”，我看成 “你用usb口交好了”
<imtxc> 找人这种事儿，要找大V们啊
<imtxc> 2位数的粉丝儿数量不好使。。。
<Meowoo> 我也是额
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/rKOsRFa
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ TIL the Sims can fuck each other until one dies - Imgur
<Meowoo> imtxc, 我也是尽人事而已，我压根就在中国另一端，只能尽人事了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<imtxc> 不知道积分换的麦当劳给打包不.....
<imtxc> 手贱，换了个双人套餐，我怕不给我打包一直没敢去....
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 为毛不给，不行就吃完一份再跟丫要纸袋
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我见过有些店打包袋都放在外头，随便拿
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 吃不完不是问题，怕的是不给打包的话一个人领双人的显得太吊丝....
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 麦当当都给打包的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 辣就好
<MeaCulpa> 说的我都饿了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: ... 不是才吃过午饭么
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=19793811817&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507426_0_0:1375077634_3k4_1981887864
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 英国娜迦毒蛇辣椒种子 新世界第一辣135万度 最新超级辣椒天王-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> jiero: 一粒种子2￥？
<jiero> imtxc: 多便宜
<imtxc> jiero: 便宜妹啊
<imtxc> jiero: 两块种了还不一定出来
<jiero> imtxc:  这是兵器啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那个啊, Naga
<jiero> imtxc: 做成辣椒粉，杀人都可以。
<imtxc> jiero: 而且种出来也不敢尝试是不是真辣
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我觉得我们国家云南山里，也有辣的辣椒的
<jiero> imtxc: 你可以啊。拿一个大碗，用牙签扎一下，放进碗里。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没有进行选种，太难找了
<imtxc> jiero: 这种看描述，没法食用
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://imgur.com/a/Eupbu
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国那些辣椒辣度实在不值一提，只是中国菜善于用盐破坏口腔粘膜先，又善于用油溶解辣椒素作为载体
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Rolled on paint job - 'Rolla - Imgur
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/3BMLpji.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: imgur挂了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 穿墙
<roylez> MeaCulpa: imgur的部分ip被盾了
<jiero> roylez: 。
<imtxc> 看个黄图还得穿过去。。
<iwii> https://www.bloc.io/ruby-warrior/#/
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: RubyWarrior - Bloc
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 还真是..
<jiero> imtxc: 可以食用啊。首先你可以滴几滴放到活鱼水池里，让鱼狂暴致死，然后就不用放辣了，直接烹调鱼。
<imtxc> jiero: JC 用的辣椒是哪种
<jiero> imtxc: JC？
<imtxc> jiero: 国安
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 奇葩
<MeaCulpa> Naga Serpent放家里可以防身啊，戴手套随便摸一下再去摸一下小偷啥的
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 太容易误伤
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实喷雾剂就太可怕了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 生化武器
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 其实自己拉的粑粑涂在匕首上，也比较牛逼了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 如果没有抗生素，我觉得在古代，粑粑箭头很猛了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。。。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 南越都用毒箭头了。
<MeaCulpa> 金黄色葡萄球菌，创伤只神
<MeaCulpa> 可惜在现代，一只几毛钱的眼药膏就搞定了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 破伤风
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 伤口深，出口小。
<MeaCulpa> 伤寒杆菌难培养
<MeaCulpa> 炭疽不错
<Guest81551> 拉四对无
<Guest81551> 对无拉四
<Guest81551> 几把 傻B 拉是
<Guest81551> 你马
<Guest81551> kk
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在米国Hertz就给我Corolla, 轻快
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 就是反光镜太操蛋，是放大镜
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教个sed命令替换的问题，帮忙看看怎么用sed替换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446583 本人菜鸟 偶然得知有一个叫sed的命令 不过百度了下感觉难度太高 还是请教下各位吧 有下面一段字符，要求将 obj.value = " 后面的22:21:23 替换成 28:31:52 （obj.value = " 后面不一定是22:21:23，就是obj.value
<^k^>  = " 后面的6位，替换成28:31:52 其他不变） 原文 obj.id = "0x00000013" ; obj.value = "22:21:23:E1: …
<Meowoo> administ`, 曾经会
<administ`> Meowoo: :0
<administ`> Meowoo: 现在呢
<weblog_> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<administ`> weblog_: good
<administ`> Meowoo: 教我
<weblog_> Database connection lost! 5 retries until I give up entirely!
<weblog_> Database connection lost! 4 retries until I give up entirely!
<weblog_> Database connection lost! 3 retries until I give up entirely!
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 谁的bot？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于不同版本ubuntu编译android镜像的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446585 本人菜鸟，手上又快三星2440的开发板，在学习如何在板子上烧写自己配置过的android系统。 跟着板子的使用手册一步步走下来，最后到编译android镜像这一步的时候报错（具体错误稍后贴图） 由于板子的售后支
<iMadper> freeflying: huntxu: gfrog: pstore, 是efi时代就有的, 还是uefi特有的?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 不懂
<huntxu> iMadper: 不懂
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥
<huntxu> ^k^: 什麽是pstore
<huntxu> ^k^: 什么是pstore
<^k^> huntxu: define:pstore |PStore| implements a file based persistence mechanism based on a Hash. User code can store hierarchies of Ruby objects (values) into the data store file by |...|
<^k^> huntxu, 这是什么？  14:45 
<tryit> iMadper, 转正了没？
<gfrog_away> g pstore
<^k^> gfrog_away: pstore |PStore| implements a file based persistence mechanism based on a Hash. User code can store hierarchies of Ruby objects (values) into the data store file by |...|
<jiero> 今年的新毕业生真辛苦。
<sjd_zeus> 如何用命令输出某行字符串以后的所有行
<sjd_zeus> 谁能给出一个，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 什么叫某行字符串
 * sjd_zeus 比如说一个文件有N行，我现在要制定字符串后面的所有行
<akong> sjd_zeus,  grep -B     Or   sed
<sjd_zeus> akong, 我现在不确定制定的字符串是这个文件的第几行呀
<akong> sjd_zeus, grep -n
<akong> echo -e "1\n2\n3\n4\n5"  > a.txt
<akong> grep 2 a.txt -n
<akong> 2:2
<akong> 冒号前面是行号
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于不同版本ubuntu编译android镜像的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446584 本人菜鸟，手上又快三星2440的开发板，在学习如何在板子上烧写自己配置过的android系统。 跟着板子的使用手册一步步走下来，最后到编译android镜像这一步的时候报错（具体错误稍后贴图） 由于板子的售后支持
<akong> sjd_zeus, grep -n  知道行号，  wc -l 知道总行数，   tail -n 指定后面的行数
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: more +/
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 具体用法看man
<sjd_zeus> grep -A `grep '1431325345' 123 -n|cut -d ':' -f1` 123
<sjd_zeus> 这样怎么不输出呢
<sjd_zeus> ` `中间输出的数字是4
<sjd_zeus> 这样应该没啥问题吧
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 你在外面的grep里没指定pattern。。。
<MeaCulpa> 你这字符串如果出现了多次，是以第一次为准还是最后一次...
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: more吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃找到真爱了？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 嘛？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃的tw
<sjd_zeus> more +/1431325345 123
<gfrog_away> imtxc: hum？
<sjd_zeus> 这样怎么也是显示的是全部文件呢
<sjd_zeus> 比如说我的文件里面有一样就是1431325345
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: +/ 1431325345 中间有空格
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢
<sjd_zeus> gfrog_away, 貌似也不成哦
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哦，看错了，是你转推的，我的客户端不给力
<gfrog_away> sjd_zeus: 啊，错了，是不能加空格。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣
<akong> sjd_zeus, tail -n $((`wc -l 123|awk '{print $1}'`-`grep '1431325345' 123 -n|cut -d ':' -f1`)) 123
<sjd_zeus> 恩，这个很好，谢谢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你这是要干嘛...
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa, 别人问我的，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 我问的是，匹配是greedy还是不greedy
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 就是以第一个出现的行为准还是最后一个
<sjd_zeus> 唯一的
<sjd_zeus> 已知是唯一的
<sjd_zeus> 我也要努力学习shell
<MeaCulpa> 这个...比较脏的可以... echo '1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n' | awk 'NR==1, /3/ {next}; 1'
<jiero> imtxc: 你和成家立业的男人谈真爱，不是让对方有机寻小三么。
<imtxc> jiero: 太复杂了
<sjd_zeus> 再请教一个问题
<jiero> imtxc: 你认为你会成为真爱么
<sjd_zeus> 如果我看日志的时候，这个日志很长很长
<sjd_zeus> 我只想看今天产生的这些行如何看呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 什么叫今天...
<imtxc> jiero: 我刚才无聊， subscribe 了一下 linux-kernel ....
<akong> sjd_zeus, $ sed -n '/1431325345/,$p' 123  这个更好
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 日期数据在哪里...
<imtxc> jiero: 瞬间好多邮件。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我已经退订了所有邮件列表
<sjd_zeus> 就是不知道呀
<MeaCulpa> 恩，sed好
<akong> sjd_zeus, http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/278978650.html
<^k^> akong ⇪ ti: sed 取特定行 到末尾行_百度知道
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 数据格式你都不知道？
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 给个Sample嘛
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你难道是想用notify库监控一个文件...
<imtxc> jiero: 这个列表是最热闹的了吧？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 晒一下，刚到手的德州仪器OMAP4处理器ZCORE-OMAP4X-Kit套件，并在准捷官方免费获得其原理图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446586 刚到手一款性价比极高的德州仪器OMAP4处理器双核ARM Cortex-A9平台ZCORE-OMAp4X-Kit开发套件，接口丰富，并且免费从其官网获得了ZCORE-OMAP4X-BB的设计原理图。
<^k^> 其拓展接口超级丰富： 底版正面布局_meitu_1.jpg 详细参数： OMAP4460 up to 1.5 GHz PowerVR …
<iOpera> 又干么了。又玩落后的sed啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 呦，pl神苏醒了
<iOpera> 正好才看到别人玩sed，这里发现也玩。lol
<tryit> iOpera, 你这么多nickname...
<\q> 學sed的推薦 Famous Sed One-Liners Explained, Part I/II/III
<iOpera> tryit: o, 是有些多
<iOpera> 送你2个？lol
<iOpera> 罗杰
<tryit> \q, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed.html
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: sed手册翻译_部分 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<tryit> \q, http://funexploit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/sources/sed1line.html
<^k^> tryit ⇪ t: sed单行脚本快速参考_注释版 — funexploit 1.0 documentation
<sjd_zeus> 我有一个应用程序的log文件很大很大
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪，grep的-z有毛用？
<sjd_zeus> 我只想看今天写入的，能实现不
<ie-express> iOpera: 神。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 对付包含换行符号的数据
<ie-express> iOpera: 我的饭量回复了。
<iOpera> ie-express: ...
<tryit> 我都忘了sed的语法了……好久不用
 * ie-express 现在又可以成公斤成公斤的进食了
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你之要贴出来一点数据，完全可以
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啊，还有这么奇葩的货？ binary？
<iOpera> tryit: 最近玩啥呢
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 你连数据都没有，叫大家怎么说
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: grep内部从没说过是按行都取的
<tryit> iOpera, 给妻弟补课，高中数学
<iOpera> 死鸡蛋
<sjd_zeus> 	at nc.bs.framework.aop.rt.AspectedProxy.invoke(AspectedProxy.java:59)
<sjd_zeus> 	at $Proxy213.queryFuncletModel(Unknown Source)
<sjd_zeus> 	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor649.invoke(Unknown Source)
<sjd_zeus> 	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAcces
<sjd_zeus> sorImpl.java:37)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: grep不是按行读入的，有bufer
<sjd_zeus> 都是这样的
<^k^> sjd_zeus:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: emm...
<iOpera> tryit: 。搞家教了啊
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 日期在哪里...
<tryit> iOpera, 明年就高考了……
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 数据本身没日期？？
<sjd_zeus> 没
<iOpera> 额。。。这考试是搞死人的。 tryit
<imtxc> 还真有 -z 参数。。。
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 那你需要监控了，比如libnotify
<sjd_zeus> 有就好了撒
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 依靠kernel给的接口
<tryit> iOpera, 还啃了啃<冰与火之歌>原版书
<sjd_zeus> 哦
<tryit> iOpera, 看完了<冰与火之歌>的剧集，出了三季了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 乃忘了find -print0了？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那grep木有方法匹配多行嘛？ 我即使加了-z，丫还是只找到一行啊。
<tryit> iOpera, 好久没开gentoo了，今天准备升级一下，一堆堆的依赖和冲突需要处理
<iOpera> 学外语？
<tryit> iOpera, 差不多
<iOpera> hoho 删除算了。
<ie-express> tryit: 。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 和find, sort之类配合用的吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 一般用不到
<iOpera> 噶嘛不会grep啊
<tryit> iOpera, Total: 153 packages (122 upgrades, 4 new, 5 in new slots, 22 reinstalls, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 839,725 kB
<sjd_zeus> 我再看sed & awk,云山雾绕
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: -z 很少用
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<administ`> 教我
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 那个害人
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/265863 ie-express
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求 将wiki 网站的文档下载到本地方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446590 能不能将这个http://dwarffortresswiki.org/index.php/Main_Page网站的相关联的网页下载到本地并能在本地关联打开查看的方法? 主要是中间部分的帮助说明文档，每次都要联网，有点麻烦（主要是有时无法联网）。 如果有人知
<^k^> 道，麻烦详细的指点下，本人有点菜 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em06.gif …
<iOpera> tryit: 这么少。
<sjd_zeus> sed & awk有中文版的吗
<ie-express> iOpera: 终于对称了，不过那图形设计真不很好
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 这书害人
<iOpera> ie-express: 啥对称了。是2个不同的图。
 * MeaCulpa 饿了，觅食去
<iOpera> 给你svg，你改个好的？
<sjd_zeus> 那看啥好呀，最好是中文版的，啃英文书太慢了
<tryit> sjd_zeus, 学sed和awk最好的方法是啃info manual，然后自己同步实践操作，进步神速
<ie-express> iOpera: 你妹的不同的图。。。
<iOpera> 掐掐罗杰
<sjd_zeus> 一天就看那么几页，啥时候能啃完呀
<tryit> iOpera, 相当不少了，这段时间也没碰板子了……
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<tryit> iOpera, 今天热身，做准备
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<administ`> 有人会lisp吗
<^k^> administ`:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iOpera> tryit: 会当机不。lol
<sjd_zeus> tryit, 给个sed和awk的info web地址吧
<tryit> sjd_zeus, google "sed info manual"
<sjd_zeus> 去gnu.org看？
<administ`> ^k^: 傻B
<^k^> administ`, No I am kk .  15:21 
<administ`> 傻B ^k^
<imtxc> ie-express: 帽子
<iOpera> administ`: 别老问，会lisp的家伙，今天都死了。没来。
<administ`> iOpera: 好
<tryit> iOpera, 笔记本还是很稳定滴
<iOpera> 。。
<imtxc> 丫天天骂人
<iOpera> imtxc: 你这肯定是对 iMadper 进行报复。lol
<iOpera> 铲除lisper?
<imtxc> iOpera: 不是啊, 他今天没来
<imtxc> ...
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 不会，求教。
<iOpera> lol
<ie-express> imtxc iOpera 我ignore了 那个 administ`
<ie-express> 所以看不到
<imtxc> ie-express: 他经常换 nick
<iOpera> gfrog: 啥
<ie-express> imtxc: 嗯。
 * gfrog_away 没办法，祭出我大python。 python -c 'import sys,re; sys.stdout.write(re.findall("2.*", open("123").read(), re.S)[0])'
<iOpera> imtxc: 经常换？
<gfrog_away> iOpera: grep 匹配多行。
<imtxc> iOpera: 对啊，有好几个 你存款
<imtxc> iOpera: nick ...
<iOpera> gfrog_away: 我发过multi-grep.pl 多行，彩色
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 不要perl啊...
<iOpera> imtxc: 存款？
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 在哪？ 求围观
 * imtxc 幸亏拼音输入法没出卖我 我要打 nick 的 iOpera
<iOpera> 不过可能和你是意思不同的。 gfrog_away 处理数据，当然首选pl
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 不准黑我大python
<iOpera> 打到需要 import re的
<iOpera> 打到假OO
<iOpera> 收回最后一句。
<iOpera> pl的OO更假。
 * IsoaSFlus OO好蛋疼
 * iOpera 支持直接XX，打到OO
<iwii> ruby -e ' open("123").read .match(/2.*/)[0] '
<iOpera> 打到嘘嘘
<iOpera> 居然在，还教人非常复杂的sed
<iwii> ruby -e ' puts open("123").read .match(/2.*/)[0] '
<MeaCulpa> 此风不可涨...
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 啥风
<iOpera> 论坛挂了。nnnd
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就你们那123 123...
<iOpera> 拍“海天盛宴”了。有志的同志都去报名啊
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 这，你和 iwii说
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你去扮演孙星吧。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 孙星是啥
<iOpera> http://ent.163.com/photoview/00AJ0003/505206.html#p=94UJS34900AJ0003
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 网络电影《海天盛宴》女演员海选现场_网易娱乐
<MeaCulpa> 这是，A?
<iOpera> http://ent.kankanews.com/news/2013-04-04/997310.shtml MeaCulpa
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 网曝三亚盛筵涉嫌聚众淫乱 汪小菲孙星疑加入_娱乐资讯_看看新闻网
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 可能差不多。有兴趣没
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没
<iOpera> 枉费了你号称18摸的。。
<iOpera> lol
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我们18戳
<MeaCulpa> 18摸算老几
<iOpera> 。。
<leemeng0161> ls
<leemeng0161> ls
<leemeng0161> ls
<^k^> leemeng0161: .. .. ..
 * sjd_zeus SB250
<sjd_zeus> ^k^, SB250是谁
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 那是一个运动的人吗？  15:53 
<imtxc> 海天黄豆酱么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装显卡驱动后无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446591 运行了下列命令： sudo apt-get install linux-headers sudo apt-get purge nvidia* sudo apt-get install nvidia-current 装完之后ubuntu的logo极简陋，最后是命令行，但是不接受任何输入，所有按键都失效。 按电源键会显示退出信息，一大堆。 重
<iOpera> huntxu: 你的sed真复杂
<huntxu> iOpera: 又不是我的。。。
<huntxu> iOpera: 本來就是簡單粗暴，誰還想那麽復雜
<huntxu> iOpera: 而且人說了後面不一定的啊。。。
<iOpera> huntxu: 喝口茶，别激动。lol
<huntxu> iOpera: =.=
<huntxu> iOpera: 那天想問你來著，那幾個圖標是直接用inkscape畫的？
<iOpera> 最近只用inkscape
<iOpera> huntxu: 这个？http://imagebin.org/265863
<sjd_zeus> 啃http://www.gnu.org/software/sed/manual/sed.html 这个？
<^k^> sjd_zeus ⇪ ti: sed, a stream editor
<iOpera> 死鸡蛋，别学sed了。浪费时间。
<huntxu> iOpera: 不是，有汽車旅游什麽的，前幾天發論壇的
<iOpera> huntxu: 论坛的，也是。svg嘛
 * ie-express 抱抱 huntxu 。
<huntxu> O_O
<iOpera> 还有这个也是 http://imagebin.org/265867
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 用ubuntu12.10做的路由。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446592 凌风网维路由功能简介： 1.支持拔号用户过期提醒功能 2.支持远程维护，可在任意有网络的地方管理路由 3.支持远程FTP和邮箱双重备份永不丢失数据 4.支持PPPOE,静态IP，DHCP接入 5.支持标准Radius协议认证对接 6.支持固定限速，PPP
<^k^> OE拔号服务器 7.支持端口映射，固定分流，指定IPID及TTL 8.支持不对等线路按指定权重 …
<sjd_zeus> iOpera, 我擦，那学什么
<iOpera> sjd_zeus: perl嘛。笨
<sjd_zeus> perl不懂呀
<ie-express> cy
<iOpera> sed更加难懂的。在cli下，还各种转义和限制。
<ie-express> CyrusYzGTt: 我又发现1瓶墨水，现在有4瓶墨水了，40支铅笔，不知道什么时候能用完。
<iOpera> ie-express: 不是有wacom?
<ie-express> iOpera: 不一样啊。
<ie-express> iOpera: 工作流不同的
<iOpera> 不是上次有写生用的link啥
<iOpera> 记录笔迹的
<ie-express> iOpera: 不是用来画漂亮画的。
<Clydelin> kde 占用的资源 是不是比 GNOME多
<iOpera> 涂鸦？
<iOpera> Clydelin: c++的，都多
<imtxc> grep 找一行包含两个 test 这样的行怎么找
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 每天鄙视一次某些连sleep命令都不带的操作系统
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Android?
<iOpera> test.*test imtxc
<imtxc> 比如一行是  this is a test test  .
<Clydelin> kde 不是用c的？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: Windows啊，tag里写了
<iOpera> 只2个？
<iOpera> Clydelin: qt啊。c++的
<ikk-> imtxc: grep -E "test.*test"
 * Clydelin iOpera soga。。。。。那不同主题的消耗会有差别吗  
<ie-express> iOpera: 涂丫丫
<iOpera> gfrog_away: 你是一个强迫症病人啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Windows有啊
<iOpera> ie-express: 脚丫？ lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: xixi
<Clydelin> iOpera 比如高对比会不会比较剩资源
<iOpera> Clydelin: 多半
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 肿么？
<iOpera> 。我以为说不同窗口不同主题呢。 Clydelin
<ie-express> iOpera: 大脚4方？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: timeout？ 不是所有系统上都有
<iOpera> gfrog_away: 每天发垃圾牢骚的噶嘛
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 补丁包的不算，
<imtxc> 如果单词不确定呢？ ikk- ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Linux一个月一个补丁~~
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，忘了看逆回购。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 俺也不管
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 只看稳定版
 * iOpera 每台机器，都遇到过死机了。该死的Linux。
<Clydelin> iOpera   就是比如我在性能较差的机器上跑，我主题选择交简单的，比如高对比主题之类的，会剩资源吗。有多大差别
<ikk-> iOpera: 每秒监控cpu，超过80%报警
<iOpera> Clydelin: 估计省不了啥。工作机制是一样的。只是贴图的内容不同。
<iOpera> ikk-: 肯定不是cpu的事情。是刹，就死了。
<ikk-> iOpera: o
<iOpera> 无前兆的。nnnnd
 * iOpera 怀疑都是py搞出来的。
 * ie-express 没钱了。。。只有 7850人民币了。。。
<iOpera> 我可爱的xps，前天死机了。
<Clydelin> iOpera soga 谢谢
<imtxc> ... ie-express 豪
<ie-express> iOpera: 呼唤 adam给你解决问题。
<ikk-> imtxc: a="test" ; Dir.each_file{|f| open(f).each_line{|l| (exit;p l) if l.match(/#{a}.*#{a}/) } }
<iOpera> 自从蛋蛋转公司后， ie-express lol
<iOpera> ruby不适合单行阅读的。
<imtxc> iOpera: ...
<iOpera> gfrog_away: 看twi
<huntxu> ikk-: 你這是ruby版的lambda？
<ikk-> huntxu: 什么是 lambda
<iOpera> huntxu: 你看花眼了吧
<MeaCulpa> WWE又要来魔都...
<ikk-> huntxu: 这个只是 变量替换而已
<ikk->   /test.*test/  =>                 a="test" ;  /#{a}.*#{a}/
<gfrog_away> iOpera: 肿么了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装失败 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446593 wubi硬盘安装 ubuntu 12.10 64 位 ACPI：EC：input buffer is not empty,aborting transaction . ACPI：EC：input buffer is not empty,aborting transaction . 就不动了 求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 chmsword — 2013-07-29 16:19
<iOpera> ikk-: ruby就是投机取巧，把pl的$改成#，就变ruby了。 lol
<ikk-> iOpera: 是的 #{}
<huntxu> ikk-: perl -ne 'print $_ if /(.+).*\1/'
<huntxu> 不定的，都是這麽幹的啊
<ikk->  > " #{ 'a'  *  3 }  111 \n"
<iOpera> 咋不-pe
<^k^> ikk-:" aaa 111 "
<huntxu> iOpera: -pe能過濾？
<iOpera> 和-ne没啥区别啊。只是自动print $_
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 人类就是投机取巧，把猩猩毛剃了，就变人了。lol
<huntxu> iOpera: perl -pe 's/^.*$// unless /(.+).*\1/' 麻煩多啊
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 是啦
<iOpera> 。。unless
<iOpera> 其实我忘记了你们在写啥。lol
 * iOpera 经常/clear
<huntxu> iOpera: 找有兩個相同單詞的行，imtxc挑起的
<huntxu> imtxc: perl -ne 'print if /(\b.+\b).*\1/'
<huntxu> iOpera: 額，\b沒被括號包起來算在\1裏額
<iOpera> ● cat t ||perl -pe '/test.*test/'
<iOpera> 你写太复杂了
<huntxu> iOpera: 單詞不定啊。
<iOpera> 哦。赋值一次嘛
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何修改OpenSSH的login as？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446594 我做嵌入式方面的，移植了SSH在板子上。 现在想修改每次登陆的提示： login as: 跟了很久的代码了，居然找不到， 崩溃~ 注意是 login as， 不是/etc/mod issue这些哈。 这些在看到有人问是在哪执行的， ssh代码里 有个syst
<iOpera> perl -pe '$a="test";/$a.*$a/'
<huntxu> iOpera: 換個單詞就哭了
<roylez> iOpera: e渣
<huntxu> 吼吼
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子渣
<roylez> gfrog_away: 基渣
<imtxc> huntxu: ...
<imtxc> 怎么都 perl 了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西，雅思听力肿么练习啊。 @_@
<imtxc> 要 grep 哇
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃要做神马？
<huntxu> imtxc: grep一樣的，正則差不多
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 嘛都不做，就问问，不是说 grep 呢么
<iOpera> imtxc: 自己man去
<huntxu> imtxc: egrep '(\b\w+\b).*\b\1\b'
<iOpera> 这好意思问
<huntxu> 一樣的嘛
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 樂樂會告訴你不用練
<iOpera> roylez: 我家帅帅过生日了。你送点啥。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 我裸考的，6
<iOpera> 乐乐
<roylez> iOpera: 我送他一句忠告：早点把你爹的钱汇给我啊
<iOpera> 这也想得出来。
<ie-express> roylez: 什么叫做裸考？
<iOpera> 就是为了防止作弊，脱光了去考试。
<ie-express> roylez: 你不是 7 8 6 6 么。怎么不是 6.5？单独看写作分数？
<ie-express> iOpera: 你也可以脱光了去
<ie-express> roylez: 难道是说你不复习，不看答题方法，直接做？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ 果然
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西威武
<ie-express> gfrog_away: 我支持你，考雅思超过破席
<gfrog_away> roylez: 说呢？ 也裸考？
<ie-express> 到底啥是裸烤？
<gfrog_away> ie-express: 那简直是不可能。我现在也就4分的水平
<roylez> ie-express: 给我帽子我就告诉你
<iOpera> BS各种考试。不参加。
<ie-express> gfrog_away: 你放心吧，我这水平都能到5分。
<ie-express> gfrog_away: 你肯定过5
<gfrog_away> ie-express: 我鹰文渣死了。而且现在还记不住
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，继续听写单词去
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 呱呱
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 壕
<iOpera> ie-express: nnnd 换一个nick
<ie-express> iOpera: 呃。
<iOpera> 噶嘛的嗓子，估计只能说高亢的英国音。
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 你要考试了 ?
<jieroarchl> bluezd: 你小孩回来了。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 知道了，裸烤就是没皮直接烤。
<jieroarchl> 连护甲都不找
<jieroarchl> roylez: 果然壕。。。
<iOpera> jieroarchl: 乐乐会报复你的。
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 考毛儿？
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 报复什么？
<iOpera> 你不知道中国城管最厉害？
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 我是城管。
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 暂时的
<iOpera> 他带秤砣。
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 城管临时工。。。
<jieroarchl> iOpera ee壕，我肚子饿了。
<huntxu> iOpera: 城管才不自帶，都是用氣功變的
 * jieroarchl 买不起巧克力。只好喝可可
<iOpera> 无线传输食品？
<roylez> jieroarchl: j渣
<iOpera> 气功？又有新事物了？
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 。还真不能。
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 可可比巧克力便宜？
<iOpera> 无线充电，都能
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 嗯。300g可可，够喝很久。600g巧克力价格差不多，吃不了多久
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 当做成巧克力，真的，吃得快。
<huntxu> jieroarchl: 巧克力沒泡水喝lol
<jieroarchl> huntxu: 巧克力泡奶喝
<iOpera> 财迷子，算得这么细致
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 要攒钱雇人。还是雇不起。
<jieroarchl> lol
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 雅思啊
 * jieroarchl 8000元积蓄，昨天给姥爷买个机箱，少了一堆。。。
<gfrog_away> bluezd: 木有
<iOpera> 克扣工资嘛。先指定公司规章。
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> 否则你不是当老板的尿
<iOpera> 。
<iOpera> 不克扣，一年的5个人工资，算算多少
 * jieroarchl 连huntxu一个月工资都付不起。。。
<jieroarchl> lol
<iOpera> jieroarchl: 你把8k送我吧。公司散了算了
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 。。。
<iOpera> 过来，我给你发工资
<jieroarchl> iOpera: 。每个月500么。。。
 * iOpera 8k能发一年不。lol
<roylez> jieroarchl: 多少？
<jieroarchl> roylez: 什么多少？
<iOpera> 年底双薪
<roylez> iOpera: 好有钱
<roylez> jieroarchl: huntxu 一个月
<jieroarchl> roylez: 8000吧。
<roylez> jieroarchl: 好有钱
<jieroarchl> roylez: 我只有8000！
<iOpera> 嘘嘘一个月多少。
<jieroarchl> lol
<iOpera> 乐乐一个月1w3呢
<jieroarchl> cherrot 同理。。
 * jieroarchl 钱少。。。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ....
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 怎么了？
<roylez> gfrog_away: 一到5点，渣人都消失了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 他们都早退
<gfrog_away> roylez: 还不如我整天away呢，lol
<roylez> gfrog_away: 鸡娃_啊煨
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西，莫调皮
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们教我OOP吧，I CAN WARM BED FOR YOU
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: 肉便器愿做么？
<IsoaSFlus> roylez: 前辈你太变态了
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: 那没法教你了
<IsoaSFlus> roylez: 。。。为什么你有这爱好
<roylez> IsoaSFlus: 要求不变态，不能找到真心想学的
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: OOP是啥
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: oops
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我把你这里频道的都贴去#fedora-zh
<imtxc> .....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 那里那么严肃，去活跃下...难道是，你不知道一个客户端如何对不同的Server设置不同的nick?
 * MeaCulpa 原来G蛙在帽帽内部irc永远Away
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: .
<imtxc> away 就是给 rh 的irc看的吧...
<imtxc> gfrog: 那现在两个 nick 呢。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ?
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 请问Ubuntukylin 13.04 怎么弄成Mac主题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446598 本人使用Ubuntukylin 13.04，最近突发奇想，想把它弄成Mac主题，有Dock等，请问该怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljypanda — 2013-07-29 17:52
 * imtxc 热
<mk3548208> ubuntu 13.10会使用mir吗
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<lucky> imtxc hi
<imtxc> lucky: hi
<lucky> imtxc 你推上粉我了吧？
<imtxc> lucky: .
<lucky> imtxc lol 你是第一个粉我的人
<imtxc> lucky: 处啊，不错
<lucky> imtxc 被你破啦
 * imtxc 不负责
<lucky> imtxc 为什么会没人粉呢
<imtxc> lucky: 不知道啊。。。
 * lucky 有谁买kindle的
 * lucky 或者有人用过kindle吗
<imtxc> lucky: 这里好多人有 kindle 吧
<lucky> imtxc 我也是这样想的，第一次听说kindle就是在这里
 * lucky 但为什么没人理我呢
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  19:09 
<lucky> ^k^点你妹
<^k^> lucky, 你喜欢的书籍或电视吗？  19:10 
<lucky> ^k^ 我喜欢什么管你屁事
<^k^> lucky, 那么它不能伤害要求。  19:12 
<lucky> ^k^
<ugoub> test
<^k^> ugoub:点点点.  19:13 
<lucky> ^k^ 你说话怎么都是病句 你tm就不能说句人话吗
<ugoub> ^k^ 0
<^k^> lucky, TTYL，不明身份的人。  19:14 
<^k^> ugoub, 坦白地说，我不会担心自己。  19:14 
<ugoub> ^k^ 1
<ugoub> ^k^ 1=2
<^k^> ugoub, 二。  19:15 
<^k^> ugoub, 一个什么？  19:15 
<ugoub> ^k^ 1=1
 * lucky 想买个kindle玩玩 大家不能给点意见吗
<^k^> ugoub, 一个什么？  19:16 
<ugoub> ^k^ uhuntu ubuntu phone 上面也apt-get麽？
<^k^> ugoub, 容易得到的是上面ubuntu的uhuntu手机。  19:17 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<ugoub>  ^k^UP上也GomeClassical麽？
<ugoub> ^k^ 饿么
<^k^> ugoub, KK聊天机器人可以按照很多的事情，就像我们讨论你最喜欢的颜色。  19:23 
<ugoub> ^k^ UP上也GomeClassical麽？
<^k^> ugoub, 我会考虑周密。  19:24 
<imtxc> iGoogle: lol
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神，跟乃请教个问题，脚本一行帝是怎么炼成的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 且行且珍惜----菜鸟的悲哀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446604 装上linux Desktop， 身为菜鸟，特别是Desktop更菜的我， 总是心惊胆战的。 可能是我不懂的原因吧。总害怕他挂了。特别是装显卡驱动的时候，因为好多次都是在这挂的。。 据说用linux不需要再像用windows那样动不动就重装操作系统
<^k^> 了，我们要改变思想了。 但是装驱动失败后，偶尔能进修复模式恢复操作，好多时 …
<iGoogle> imtxc: 通常不在乎一行啊。
<iGoogle> 很熟悉，才尽量挤到一行
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=446603
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<roylez_> iGoogle: 渣神之神
<iGoogle> 带尾巴的主席
<mk3548208> 试了一下ubuntu 13.10 alpha，感觉拖动比原来流畅多了，什么情况？是由于装了mir的心理作用吗
<iGoogle> mk3548208: 只是兼容的Xmir吧。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Qvod下载器（bash脚本，不依赖Java） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446606 不过还是需要Wine的。。。 ===================== 研究了下Qvod for linux的原理，然后写了个bash的版本，这下不用装庞大的Java库了。。 压缩包里面有三个脚本。 qvoddownloader.sh 可直接打开，输入qvod://连接后启动下载； qvo
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 支持perlre的ssed http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446607 Code: ● ssed -i -r 's/fill:url.?*;/fill:#a4c639;/' umbrella.svg 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-07-29 20:29
<jieroarchl> 1189买台式主机哦。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • sendmail认证问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446608 想要弄个SMTP认证的，照着网上做，sendmail.mc里改了 Code: DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Family=inet,  Name=MSP-v4, Port=submission, M=Ea, Addr=0.0.0.0')dnl TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`LOGIN PLAIN')dnl define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `LOGIN PLAIN')dnl define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A')dnl
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Edge 大概很难了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446611 给予厚望的商业支持，怎么可能，首先吃螃蟹的公司不是蠢蛋么——至少在这个世界是，因为做那种决定的要自己承担责任。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-07-29 20:50
<abc_> 点点点
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 华硕N46VZ键盘灯开机长亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446616 电脑：华硕N46VZ 系统：ubuntu麒麟 13.04 问题，为什么我系统启动后就会打开键盘的背景灯，有没有办法不让它开机自动启动，修改哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xlr2004 — 2013-07-29 21:20
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:40 
<abc_> ^k^, 再见
<blambin> 有单纯的 irc rss bot 不
<blambin> 我想假设一个
<^k^> abc_, 在你的业余时间，你会怎么做？  21:41 
<abc_> blambin, 我理解你
<blambin> abc_: 理解什么
<abc_> g rss百科
<^k^> abc_: rss百科 |RSS|（简易信息聚合，也叫聚合内容）是一种描述和同步网站内容的格式。|RSS|可以是 以下三个解释的其中一个： Really Simple Syndication；RDF (Resource |...|
<blambin> 唔
<abc_> blambin, 总想调戏机器人吧，哈哈哈
<blambin> 不是啦，我想用程序抓取论坛的新贴到qq群里
<blambin> abc_: 可是找的那些都是给我重复发同一个贴子
<abc_> QQ也能挂bot？
<blambin> 找的那些bot
<blambin> qq群桥接到irc的
<blambin> 所以我想找一个bot
<abc_> g 抓贴bot
<blambin> 能自动post 论坛的新贴进irc就行啦
<^k^> abc_: 抓贴bot 等级：青蜂侠 贴子：129 积分：383 威望：0 精华：7 注册：2008-12-23 0:36:48, 论|Bot| 项目下的工程保险招标 发贴心情 Post By：2013-5-6 16:08:23 [只看该作者] |...|
<abc_> 囧
<blambin> 你这发都是什么。。。
<abc_> blambin, kk源码里有抓贴函数，我还没仔细研究呢
<blambin> kk那个太肥了，而且我好像 装不上它，接防
<blambin> ruby太重 了
<blambin> py片断
<blambin> python的比较好办些
<blambin> 苦逼不会写程序 - -
<abc_> lol我只会c。。
<abc_> 剩下的就只会改了
<blambin> 额
<blambin> 你会看py代码不
<blambin> 我不知道为什么它老是发同一个贴
<blambin> https://github.com/blambin/rss2irc-bot
<^k^> blambin ⇪ t: blambin/rss2irc-bot · GitHub
<blambin> 分析不出来
<abc_> blambin, 会一点，明天发地址吧，我大概第一节课就挂irc了，现在用手机呢。。囧
<blambin> 额
<abc_> 苦逼高三党。。
<blambin> 这个频道为什么不连到qq去呢
<abc_> blambin, 不会。。
<blambin>  。。。。
<blambin> log的功能我也很喜欢。。
<blambin> 哈哈
<abc_> 记聊天记录的那个？
<blambin> 嗯嗯
<abc_> 哈哈，log只能靠机器人吧，这么多channel。。主机负担很重
<blambin> 所以啊。。
<blambin> 要找两个bot
<abc_> 一个kk就够了，哈哈哈
<blambin> 额，会打架的，那个群默认带了一个titlebot
<blambin> 而且kk好像 没配置文档
<blambin> 还是ruby
<abc_> oh no  kk太全能了
<abc_> 我记着有个config的。。
<blambin> 我那个桥接的好像 不能关tilebot功能
<abc_> 墙了他，嘿嘿。。  kk有个default.conf
<blambin> 可以？
<blambin> 墙了它那就没bot转发信息了。。
<abc_> 囧，开玩笑的。。  我是个网络白痴。。 学了点全忘了
<blambin> 。。。
<blambin> 我能关掉kk的标题机器人吧
<blambin> 我觉得应该可才吧。。以
<abc_> 我找找看
<abc_> 可以自己写配置，指定加载配置文件
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求给我讲解一下，下面这个自动安装maya2014的脚本 想通过脚本了解安装过程，然后手动安装，麻烦大神讲解下，谢了！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446618 因为下载实在太慢了所以想自己弄，但我不懂linux编程，麻烦讲解一下，谢了 Here is a nice script that will install May
<^k^> a 2014 on Ubuntu 12.04/13.04. Just run this script and everything will be done for you. Trust me, the damd thing …
<blambin> 能在配置里关掉就好了
<abc_> blambin, 自己重写配置，只开log和抓贴
<blambin> 对
<abc_> 明天我先试试
<abc_> 考完试轻松多了
<blambin> ruby的安装太麻烦
<abc_> 不介意，本本是学校的，哈哈
<abc_> blambin, 下了，拜拜
<blambin> 88
<abc_> O(∩_∩)O
<blambin> abc_: 88
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04的thunar文件管理器的问题，拖文件的时候怎么设置为移动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446619 旧版的时候拖文件就是移动，现在拖文件全部变为复制了，怎么修改呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-07-29 22:38
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个e4200居然不带螺丝孔让我固定在墙面上
<clyde> irssi 可以保存状态吗  就是不用每次进来都 呀连接服务器 进入频道
<knownbad> Meowoo: 昨天啥事？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 什么啥事？人肉？
<Meowoo> 忘了，可能我寂寞了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103158650376479982728/posts/SDb6pMhCL4A
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: Shubin Hu - Google+ - 关注一下 +David wong 和他的女儿王忺琪 #王忺琪 #爸爸在找王忺琪 他的 G+ 空间…
<knownbad> 人肉？   女体？
<alvin_rxg> google play book 怎么找中文书…… cc knownbad
<alvin_rxg> 艹，鬼谷子 都要卖 3.5€ ……
<knownbad> 虾米？
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 得自个下载吧？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/nHlPi
<knownbad> 对了Nexus 7 Gen 2出来了。
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 买了 memo pad hd 7
<knownbad> 好吗？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 还好事先没去 xda 做功课……不然真就买 nexus 7 了……  asus 的人气很低，都没人做 custom rom。所以可以不用折腾了～
<knownbad> 废话，要不我怎么一直推Nexus?
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不错啊。就是想换个内核，把里边的 cpu governo 和 io scheduler 换一下……其他没什么
<knownbad> Google卖的都不锁bootloader.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 但是 memo pad hd 7 和 nexus 7 2012 一样的…
<knownbad> 我的重点个在能上CyanomodGen.
<alvin_rxg> 哦～
<knownbad> 硬体次些无所谓，少了bloatware就快了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 但 memo pad hd 7 瞬间卖完的情况么……我想过一段时间应该有人会折腾个 kernel 出来的～ :D
<knownbad> 但长期来说开放式bootloader比较可靠些改时也比较安全。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 的确…
<alvin_rxg> 我只需要个 split window .. 似乎除了samsung 其他都没有……
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 屏幕大了，就想一边聊天，一边看别的东西～
<alvin_rxg> 准备晚餐去了
<knownbad> 如果有5“的手机我倒考虑2合一。
<knownbad> 反正打电话的比率也不高。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 打也是打给老婆吧
<knownbad> Meowoo: 中秋节快到了。   你儿子喜欢那种月饼？
<knownbad> 差不多，占90%左右。
<Meowoo> 摆啊翁了
<Pudge> ls
<alvin_rxg> -irc: ls: command not found
<knownbad> Meowoo: 虾米？
<knownbad> 快说要什么月饼？
<Meowoo> 就虾米
<knownbad> 你爷爷的。
<knownbad> 还真没见过虾米月饼。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 随便买个 made in usa 的月饼呗
<knownbad> 划不来。
<knownbad> 好似美国进口的月饼也多
<Joe__> 有人在么？
<^k^> Joe__:点点点.  02:39 
<Joe__> 不好意思，我是新手
<Joe__> 我想问一个问题
<Joe__> 我小学的时候就玩过IRC，但是后来QQ太流行了
<Joe__> 我的问题就是，LINUX系统是不是可以不用关机的？
<knownbad> 简单的说法是不用关机。   但你的目标是什么？
<Joe__> 想像MAC那样帅！
<Joe__> 我的电脑是P4 1.6＋768＋GEFORCE FX5200
<jamesfung14> Joe__: 不用关机很帅吗。。
<Joe__> 很帅！不过是不是会很费电？
<Joe__> 还有一个问题。不用浏览器也可以上这个聊天室么？
<Joe__> 有没有别的什么工具或者软件
<Meowoo> 谁拿浏览器上这的
<jamesfung14> 必须啊..而且你的电脑上的部件都是有使用年限的..用越久越容易坏
<Joe__> 我是用的浏览器。。。
<Joe__> 不太会
<Meowoo> Joe__, 你啥 linux
<Meowoo> 默认的应该就有吧
<Joe__> 我是LUBUNTU
<jamesfung14> Joe__: 试下xchat什么的吧
<knownbad> 我用pidgin。   用Lucuntu应该考虑使用资源较少的软件。
<alvin_rxg> 我用 irssi
<Joe__> 我听过PIDGIN
<knownbad> 你是怪胎。
<alvin_rxg> irssi ==> http://uploadpie.com/ymiiu
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<Joe__> 。。。。。。
<knownbad> 说的是松鼠。
<alvin_rxg> not me
<Joe__> 我下好了XCHAT
<knownbad> Alvin, Simon and Theodore.
<Joe__> 怎么连进来呢？
<jamesfung14> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<Meowoo> 我这死猫，讨鱼吃就那死皮赖脸，抓个老鼠就不会
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ t: XChatHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<alvin_rxg> Joe__: folow this  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<knownbad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: XChatHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<alvin_rxg> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9C%A8xChat%E4%B8%AD%E7%9A%84%E8%AE%BE%E7%BD%AE%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: IRC在xChat中的设置说明 - Ubuntu中文
<alvin_rxg> 你们别欺负人，人家是小学生，不懂英语的
<knownbad> Says who?
<jamesfung14> 错了..
<Meowoo> Say you, Say me
<Meowoo> He said he use irc when he was small school. but he don't say he is small school yet
<knownbad> 你唱歌？
<Meowoo> may be he is big school now.
<Joe__> no
<Meowoo> chinese english :)
<knownbad> Oh, great.   So it's not small school but elementary school.
<Joe__> yes
<alvin_rxg> und?
<Meowoo> en
<Meowoo> what is und? und == and?
<^k^> Meowoo: define:und? und == and? The |University of North Dakota|, a national public research university, is regarded as a national leader in rural and family health issues, aerospace studies, |...|
<Meowoo> what?
<alvin_rxg> what is und
<^k^> alvin_rxg: define:und The |University of North Dakota|, a national public research university, is regarded as a national leader in rural and family health issues, aerospace studies, |...|
<knownbad> What is nnd?
<knownbad> What is yyd?
<^k^> knownbad: define:yyd? Aug 28, 2009 |...| Acronym for &#39;Yare Yare Daze&#39; .This is catchphrase of Jotaro Kujo from JoJo&#39;s Bizarre Adventure.It doesnt have a translation but its commonly |...|
<Meowoo> nnd==1
<Meowoo> what's this
<alvin_rxg> 那啥 ikk- 都做个东西没测试过功能吧……
<Meowoo> what about ubuntu
<Meowoo> what time?
<Meowoo> what is nnd?
<alvin_rxg> RHJ-293  :D
<Meowoo> the k is die
<knownbad> Should be that K is dead.
<knownbad> Someone died or someone is dead.
<knownbad> Did you take any on-lien English course?
<bowen__> 总算弄好了
<bowen__> 我回来了
<bowen__> im small school student
<bowen__> 为什么在LUBUNTU下不可以安装QQ？
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 因为TenCent 赚不到钱
<jamesfung14> bowen__: 严格来说不是完全没办法
<bowen__> 能用上最基本的功能就行了
<bowen__> 不要求太高
<alvin_rxg> webqq
<alvin_rxg> 或者  w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> 或者  w.qq.com 最简单的
<jamesfung14> bowen__: 我一阵子下了一个wine版的，但是我忘记我哪里下了
<jamesfung14> bowen__: 勉强可以用
<jamesfung14> bowen__: 你google/百度一下应该能找得到
<knownbad> pidgin-lwqq
<alvin_rxg> w.qq.com 啥都不用说了 :D
<bowen__> 其实我用LUBUNTU就是因为机器太旧了，w.qq.com感觉还行，用WEBQQ还是卡
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mobile QQ (@ qq.com)
<bowen__> mobile QQ我还第一次听说。。。。
<bowen__> 各位大神有什么可以推荐的入门的书么？
<knownbad> 什么大婶？
<alvin_rxg> 用 linux 以前，我也不知道 w.qq.com …… 后来一段时间经常把 w.qq.com 作为 firefox 的一个 sidebar 放在那里…
<bowen__> LINUX大神啊
<knownbad> Meowoo: Yo, how is your English study?
<jamesfung14> 我是菜鸟..但是我知道你可以看 鳥哥的Linux 私房菜
<knownbad> 大神都升天了，只剩下大婶。
<bowen__> 不管是大神还是大婶，我今天第一天安这系统啊，不会有我比菜的了
<bowen__> 我这P4 1.6  768内存  GEFORCE FX5200的显卡，现在看视频都卡，这是正常现象么？
<knownbad> 看是网路，显卡或是内存swap。   问松鼠。
<knownbad> 早上去健身房时有个女孩搭讪。
<bowen__> 她第一句说的什么？
<knownbad> 英文。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 这么钓你都不上钩？
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 难道你是肌肉型：）
<bowen__> 用英文搭讪呢。。。。
<knownbad> 现在不是了。   她问置物柜怎么使用。
<knownbad> 原本以为是搭讪的但后来发觉确实是不会用。  把好几个柜子锁了打不开。
<knownbad> 想说怎么傻应该容易忽悠但觉得还是道德点好。
<jamesfung14> knownbad: 怎么也得留个电话号码说不定她下次又不会用了:)
<knownbad> 有缘下次碰上再说。
<bowen__> 长的怎么样啊
<knownbad> 个人觉得可以，肉肉的。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 人肉来了。
<bowen__> ＊.air的东西怎么安装，是新浪微博的LINUX版
<Meowoo> 啥
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 鸟哥的私房菜  这可以先看看。学会基础了，然后折腾下 ArchLinux、Gentoo、LFS 随便一个。然后你就基本没啥问题了
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 先去 adobe 官方下个 air，然后使用 air 运行 *.air
<Meowoo> 肉肉的
<knownbad> 女孩？
<Meowoo> 昨天慢电的时候，我扒开充电，用着用着我打瞌睡，等下次看状态，电空了，吓了我一大跳，怎么刚刚满的，怎么转眼就没了
<Meowoo> ..
<Meowoo> 和你搭讪的是男的？
<knownbad> 原来是你。
<Meowoo> 啥
<Meowoo> 好像全乱了
<knownbad> 穿的肉肉的。
<Meowoo> 额，肉肉的可爱
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: open terminal => cd to bin file => sh bla.bin
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 听过 adobe 的 air，但是有啥好的，貌似就是一 flash player 吧
<Meowoo> 各位想象一下，如果雷政富长酱紫模样的当国家主席会什么风度
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 金胖风度
<Meowoo> 应当还猥琐
<Meowoo> air 有啥好的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，说金胖还太高估了他了
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 简单说就是个 local webclient + flash
<alvin_rxg> http://www.afr.com/p/technology/spy_agencies_ban_lenovo_pcs_on_security_HVgcKTHp4bIA4ulCPqC7SL
<Meowoo> 额
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Spy agencies ban Lenovo PCs on security concerns
<Meowoo> 不支持 linux  了
<bowen__> 我这配置网页上weibo太卡了
<bowen__> 想通过weiboair上可能会好点
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 不会
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 可以试试 weibo.cn
<Meowoo> bowen__, 我的机器也是 1.6 的，用得很爽额
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 视频的话，可以试试通过 flvcd.com 下载，然后本地用 mplayer 播放
<Meowoo> 我 1.6 的还上 kde 开特效呢。
<bowen__> 是因为跟XP双系统的原因么？真的很卡，一顿一顿的
<Meowoo> 不卡额
<bowen__> 用的CHROMIUM的浏览器，但我觉得这浏览器够节能了
<Meowoo> 看阿翁不知道多爽
<bowen__> 看视频都没有问题么？
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 相关的配置你还要学一下。 linux 没办法像 windows 那样装完就能日常使用的
<Meowoo> chromium不知道， chrome 很占资源的，用 firefox。 只是 firefox 的 js 慢而已
<Meowoo> bowen__, 没问题啊，我的也是 1.6 cpu, 2G内存
<Meowoo> 不卡额
<bowen__> 我内存小，768
<Meowoo> 还开 kde 呢
<Meowoo> 额
<bowen__> 是老的STREAM
<Meowoo> 那你加内存就快了
<bowen__> 这机器。。。加了也就那样了。。。内存条满了，一个256，一个512
<alvin_rxg> rip barnaby jack
<bowen__> 512还是我后来实在受不了了买的
<Meowoo> 不会啊，上了 2G内存就可以了额，我的机器 1.6 的上 kde 开特效都能跑
<Meowoo> 我俩猫，一枕着另一个的pp睡觉
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 消息发这边……
<Meowoo> 而且还不是独显
<bowen__> 。。。。
<bowen__> 对啊我还独显呢，我原来玩CS都没有问题，现在怎么就看视频上微博都卡
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 等你折腾过 archlinux 之后，你就知道有没有性能提升的空间
<alvin_rxg> cs ........ 你妹，太古老了。你得说，上个 UrbanTerror 都没问题
<Meowoo> cs要求不大吧
<Meowoo> 我的192内存的还能打暗黑2呢
<alvin_rxg> 还有那什么 unreal tournament 这些
<bowen__> 上来啥也不懂啊
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 看看你用不用 kwallet https://github.com/gaganpreet/kwallet-dump
<^k^> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: gaganpreet/kwallet-dump · GitHub
<Meowoo> 啥来的
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 密码加密
<Meowoo> kde自带的额
<bowen__> 我这机器助我CS超神无数次，现在竟死在微博的手里，我不能接受啊
<alvin_rxg> cs 算个屌
<bowen__> 也是个游戏吧
<alvin_rxg> bowen__: 那你开 windows xp，下载 UrbanTerror，玩玩看
<bowen__> 我落伍了，现在要奋力追赶一下
<alvin_rxg> "i decided to help out the uk gov and build an internet filter that only allows pornographic material through"  http://sicksad.com/blog/2013/07/28/dont-worry-government/
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ Don't Worry Government, I Got This Porn Filter Sorted - SickSad
<alvin_rxg> 那家伙……简单的屏蔽了 67.215.65.* 的ip……
<bowen__> 前辈们我先睡了，以后还要多来叨扰你们了！
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 叫初学者上archlinux不是找屎吗？
<^k^>  05:02
<IsoaSFlus> 大家早上好～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 联想笔记本安装win8，ubuntu双系统问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446622 比较恶心的一款笔记本，联想Z475，BIOS选项很简单 安装win7之后，无法使用光盘安装ubuntu，从光盘启动后都是卡死在grub界面无法动弹 能够用U盘安装ubuntu12.04，但是无论是使用U盘还是光盘安装BioLinux（生物信息
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-30
<abc_> g DNA
<^k^> abc_: DNA Deoxyribonucleic acid (|DNA|) is a molecule that encodes the genetic instructions used in the development and functioning of all known living organisms and |...|
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  08:01 
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：结婚之前 女友一看男友要来吻她，忙伸出胳膊挡住自己的脸说道：“不行，结婚之前，你不能这样做！”  “那好。”男友笑道，“我可以等待。我现在把电话号码留给你，请你在结婚之后通知我一声。”
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  08:38 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么电子书在ubuntu中很多字看不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446631 统计信息: 发表于 由 &
<abc_> 翻墙太爽了，无障碍呀～哈哈哈
<tryit> abc_, how
<abc_> tryit, goagent
<tryit> abc_, o
<abc_> tryit, 今天你翻了吗？
<abc_> :}
<tryit> abc_, i've got sth wrong from chinese input method
<abc_> tryit, 。。。
<abc_> 蛋疼。。
<tryit> abc_, :-)
<MeaCulpa> ,
<leemeng0x61> tryit, reinstall
<tryit> ok了，原因是换了wm，忘了之前把~/.xinitrc中相关内容注释掉了……
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2045486/microsoft-accuses-microsoft-of-copyright-infringement-asks-google-to-scrub-search-links.html
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Microsoft accuses Microsoft of copyright infringement, asks Google to scrub search links | PCWorld
<abc_> tryit, 。。。老师总往我座位这转，求解。。。
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<tryit> abc_, 猥亵你呢
<abc_> 看我抱着个笔记本。。推测一下语文老师现在什么心情，嘿嘿
<sjd_zeus> 早上好，各位
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装ubuntu，选择ubuntu系统后就一直黑屏，怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446633 w8可以正常进去，但是ubuntu就是进入是黑屏，有个光标一直闪，等了好久都没反应 统计信息: 发表于 由 longjiaqiuu — 2013-07-30 9:13
<abc_> sjd_zeus, 好毛，讲卷子ing。。。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 有没有ielts模拟考试？
<sjd_zeus> 讲啥卷子
<jieroarchl> 。
<jieroarchl> 都累死了
<abc_> sjd_zeus, 语文，昨天刚高三摸底考试
<sjd_zeus> abc_, 现在不是暑假期间嘛
<abc_> 高三已经开始补课了
<jieroarchl> 。
<jieroarchl> 高三我的语文课本都没读完。
<jieroarchl> 话说读完了也就和做次试卷一样。
<jieroarchl> 什么时候语文考试直接找个大师生成试卷。
<abc_> jieroarchl, 你真狠。我还高三哭逼呢
<jieroarchl> abc_: 那样我就不怕了，反正我答题都是自己搞一套，从来不听课。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • sudo:unable to open /var/lib/sudo/username/0:read-only-file http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446634 中文提示为: sudo: 无法打开 /var/lib/sudo/username/0: 只读文件 状况为所有sudo命令都无法执行 ===============================以下为资料=============================== 因为是从缓存页里找的,而且找不到其他资料,所以在这里保
<^k^> 存一下 ===================================================================== 原网址已打不开 blog.csd …
<jieroarchl> 现在看雅思的作文要求。真简单60分钟写2篇。。。 The Academic Writing test is 60 minutes long. It has two writing tasks of 150 words and 250 words. Here are samples of Task 1 and Task 2. (Note that candidates for IELTS Academic do a different Reading test to IELTS General Training) ...
<jieroarchl> 150 词和 250词。。。
 * jieroarchl 以前疯狂赶report的时候，自己1小时先狂写大纲~500，然后全删——因为找不到引用。
<abc_> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc_, 与此相比，大了点。  09:42 
<abc_> jieroarchl, 你哪个省的，这么轻松？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 3M强力胶
<jieroarchl> abc_: 骗你的，早考过了
<jieroarchl> abc_: 或者说我一生都不会高考。
<jieroarchl> abc_:  山东
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不靠谱，以后去不下来了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=23071208670&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1375112297_6k4_1472550362
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 迪卡侬 跑步运动水壶包 男 女 正品 多功能运动腰包KALENJI-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 貌似有办法的。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 俺都买完了， lol
<jieroarchl> 。不靠谱
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你需要水袋
<vanishing> 嗷嗷
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃肿么知道我是水牛
<vanishing> 有人对leap motion感兴趣么
<zjhxmjl> ?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不止你啊，那种运动量下来谁都要喝很多水
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我每次跑完回，整个晚上都喝很多冰水
<vanishing> !bot
<vanishing> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d6KuiuteIA
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ YouTube - Introducing the Leap Motion
<vanishing> 这个。。leap motion
<jieroarchl> gfrog_away: 你是水牛？
<jieroarchl> gfrog_away: 。。。
<jieroarchl> gfrog_away: pocoyo？
<jieroarchl> lol
<sjd_zeus> jieroarchl, 发两篇微博？
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 什么？
<sjd_zeus> 你刚说的雅思作文
<abc_> jieroarchl, 靠，这节是数学，好好数学被讲成这个*样。。
<jieroarchl> abc_: 嗯不懂，高中数学我都弱到全班倒数了——话说这是肯定的，什么题都不做，什么练习都没碰，连课本都没看，能得60分就不错了。
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 微薄？我发现我很多单词都想不起来了。知道有单词代表那个意思就是想不起来。。。
<sjd_zeus> jieroarchl, 我是说那字数的要求，貌似是让考生写两篇微博完事
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 你要根据主题写啊。
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 不是发一通牢骚结束。那就0分。
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 从苏宁抢购海尔台式电脑，到手 1189 元。
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 哦。是没显示器的
<sjd_zeus> jieroarchl, 我靠( ‵o′)凸，啥配置
<sjd_zeus> 没显示器也便宜呀
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus:  22nm 赛扬 2.6Ghz 1610，2GB， 500GB，0.8mm机箱。
<sjd_zeus> jieroarchl, 我台式机是从京东上买配件自己装的，很便宜
<sjd_zeus> jieroarchl, 垃圾cpu
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 键鼠
<jieroarchl> sjd_zeus: 给老人够用了
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python画图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446635 我想画个分析图表，有什么好的py库。 2或者3都行 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2013-07-30 9:59
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 13.04 打开dash菜单经常死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446636 并不是每次打开dash都死机，但是也挺频繁的。用Ubuntu 12.04没有这个现象 统计信息: 发表于 由 icbbs — 2013-07-30 10:10
<abc_> jieroarchl, 额，笔记本没电了。。  good白
<jieroarchl> abc_: powertop
<MeaCulpa> exit
<jieroarchl> 。。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 乐乐，你们要去干嘛？
<abc_> jieroarchl, pm-powersave强撑了三节课
<jieroarchl> abc_:  3节课才 160分钟？
<jieroarchl> abc_: 你们高中允许带着笔记本？
<jieroarchl> lol
<jieroarchl> abc_: 你哪里啊。
<abc_> 河北，作为一个资深计算机迷 总能搞到一台差不多的笔记本，;)
<abc_> 老师们知道，但我用一些伪事实掩盖过去了
<jieroarchl> abc_: 。不是，我说的是课堂上允许用么。
<jieroarchl> abc_: 你用计算机记笔记？
<jieroarchl> lol
<abc_> jieroarchl, 不是，懒得听课，自己研究汇编呢
<abc_> 不让用
<jieroarchl> 。
<jieroarchl> 看到雅思的试题。我更想画图描述。。。
<jieroarchl> 。。。
<jieroarchl> roylez: 你神啊。裸烤都能考 6.75
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求帮助，想把13.04难看的启动界面换掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446637 装了闭源的显卡驱动后，启动界面不能全屏，字体又大又难看，很恶心。网上找了资料无奈都不理想，因为我的显示器是1920*1080的。想干脆吧启动界面换成字符显示的方式，不知道行不行，希望论坛里有大侠能帮我。
<^k^>  统计信息: 发表于 由 ch2000000008 — 2013-07-30 10:11
<jieroarchl> 没人说话了
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 13.04，pidgin安装adium主题出现闪退的情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446638 如题，因为刚入门ubuntu，还属于菜鸟级别，所以按照网上的帖子一步步操作，http://www.linuxeden.com/html/softuse/20110506/109186.html 一切就绪，主题没有变化~而且配置Webkit message styles就会导致pidgin闪退，不了解问题
<^k^> 出在哪~麻烦各位指教，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cutyfisher — 2013-07-30 10:37
<jieroarchl> 。。。瞬间宾得相机买完了。。
<abc> ^k^, 点点点
<^k^> abc, 与此相比，大了点。  10:59 
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  10:59 
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> How is sheep nest?
<knownbad> Ms Y was getting shaved by Wall street.
<fivesheep_> good
<knownbad> Why?
<freeflying> fivesheep_: 中产哥
<jieroarchl> fix you
<jieroarchl>  http://grooveshark.com/#!/s/Fix+You/4NE8uo?src=5
<^k^> jieroarchl ... ⇪ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<jieroarchl> you never try you never know.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Xfce的气泡通知无法正常工作，求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446640 Ubuntu12.04 Xfce4.10 气泡通知无法使用 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 1277135471 — 2013-07-30 11:27
<leemeng0x61> 冲田杏梨
<knownbad> fivesheep_: Take care.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求2T硬盘分区方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446641 本人新入手一个2Ｔ硬盘,必需安装双系统分别是：ubuntu 64bit和ubuntu 32bit 我想分出一个1.5T左右的空间挂成opt,用于存放所有的项目代码 两个系统都将opt挂到这一个空间,不知是否可行。 请各位老手推荐一个分区方案。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  由 liyun1107 — 2013-07-30 11:32
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【有图】Firefox 打开中文网页看不到flash字体，听说是字体设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446643 我已经通过上网查询，试了好几种办法了，包括改/etc/fonts/conf.d 里的49号文件。 可是还是没解决。屏幕截图 - 2013年07月30日 - 11时45分05秒.png屏幕截图 - 2013年07月30日 - 11时45分
<^k^> 24秒.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 cj18304
<jieroarchl> 。。。
<jieroarchl> 真个以上无都灭有哈
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ATI 3450官方驱动，不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446646 系统是12.04更新补丁到最新了。 机器是dell商用机器780，显卡是ATI 3450。 系统附加驱动那个玩意没有提示有驱动，于是我就去ATI的官方网站。按照选择找到 http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/l ... linux.aspx 但是这个里面下载的驱动，可以安装，安 …
<ClydeLin> 有什么软件可以 监控 cpu温度 风扇转速等信息的
<NiuTouRen|Workin> ClydeLin: sensors 可以监控温度. 风扇能不能监控, 要看你的硬件. 2pin的风扇是不能得到转速的.
<hite> apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-applet
<ClydeLin> 我尝试以下  吸血
 * NiuTouRen|Workin 吸血... 好恐怖...
<ClydeLin> 额 。。。
<ClydeLin> 打错
<ClydeLin> 万恶的输入法
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/wmFzltG.jpg
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 之前有个水带，不过被我装了一次果汁，然后就挂掉了。
<iOpera> 噶嘛
<gfrog_away> eexp: 改名神
<eexp> gfrog_away: 抚摸下你绿色的背
<gfrog_away> eexp: ...
<gfrog_away> eexp: 渣神
<jieroarchl> gfrog_away: 青蛙。还有其他两栖动物吗？
<gfrog_away> jieroarchl: ...
 * jieroarchl 拥抱 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> jieroarchl: 到处抱人。。。
<jieroarchl> gfrog_away: 我不是熊
<imtxc>  jieroarchl ...
<imtxc> gfrog_away eexp jieroarchl NiuTouRen|Workin 大佬们早
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我不知道什么时候才能用完折瓶墨水，大概还有3天写一万字就行了
<imtxc> jieroarchl: .. 都给我吧
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我什么都收
<Joe> 用墨水写信么？
<jieroarchl> Joe: 不是，一边看别人的blog一边笔记
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ....
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 就为了用完墨水？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 写本小说吧你
<imtxc> roylez: 有视频么
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 就为了用完墨水
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 辣就写小说
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 不喜欢小说，我都不看小说，怎么会写
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 写小说的人才不看别人写的呢，你以为写程序呢？
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 屁，他们怎么学得？
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 不知道啊..
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 你可以下地狱去问问
<imtxc> jieroarchl: ...
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 反正有无限的草纸可以写
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 乃快去写
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 等着看你的小说
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 男猪脚就写我吧
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 女猪脚林志玲
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 恩，这个算纪实文学了，不能算小说....
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 我想踢你玩。
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 你今天没帽子
<jieroarchl> imtxc: 和我有帽子有关系么。
<imtxc> 没帽子有什么威慑力
<jieroarchl> 。。。
 * jieroarchl kick imtxc into basket
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 迅雷太赞了
<imtxc> 擦，裸姐吧自己kick了
<imtxc> jieroarchl: 我这里所有的下载工具，只有虚拟机里面的迅雷下载下来的文件 md5 能对上号。。
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
 * jiero kick imtxc on his fat bottom
<imtxc> 这个频道的权贵们还有节操不了，居然给 jiero 帽子
<jiero> imtxc: 我抛弃了n年的工具后来好像很多都流行了，比如winrar，迅雷。
<Joe> 迅雷在LINUX下运行的稳定么？
<jiero> imtxc: 。给你帽子不久乱了。
 * jiero 这种人畜都害的才能平衡。
<jiero> lol
<alpha080> 给谁绿帽子谁不会乱？阿
<hite> 现在迅雷没节操了，没会员下得也不是很快
<jiero> alpha080: 我。
<Joe> 但是帽子的颜色不能变下么
 * jiero 现在就是绿帽子，从深色变浅色了
<Joe> 我记得263是不是也有IRC？
<imtxc> jiero: It's your world, boss.
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 乃们都是恼大
<jiero> imtxc: 你是大脑。。
<jiero> imtxc: 乃是大脑带
<imtxc> 。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我没钱了，给我点吧。
<Joe> 请问 GTALK怎么用啊
<imtxc> jiero: 恩
<jiero> imtxc: 快，给我乃的信息，我给你5元。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 把你开公司的钱给我，我帮你保存
<Joe> 我看网站上说GTALK有个群
<Joe> 但是加了没反应
<jiero> imtxc: 支付宝帮我保存了。
<imtxc> jiero: 你居然相信支付宝
<jiero> imtxc: 比你可信一些。
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<Joe> 下载了PIDGIN，选择了GTALK，从添加好友处加了服务器地址，添加好友虽然成功，但跟那面说话却无回应
<Joe> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=294010 我是根据论坛里这个帖子的说法做的
<^k^> Joe ⇪ ti: 欢迎加入Ubuntu gtalk群 使用Gtalk群聊 (2011/11/8日更新) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imtxc> Joe: 他得同意你加他为好友
 * gfrog_away 求带走啊。 cc freeflying roylez 
<abc> /////////////////..................
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ... 乃在帽子风声水起的走什么走。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 这么胖？风生水起。。。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 你是在openshit么？
<imtxc> openshit? 开屎？
<Joe> 那么closeshit是？
 * jiero 测试雅思了，现在能写6分最多。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntukylin安装，超出显示器分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446652 Ubuntukylin安装的时候，超出了屏幕的分辨率，无法接到显示信号了，因为还没安装好呢，也无法进入终端调适分辨率显示，主板是990xa-ud3，显卡550ti，显示器分辨率就是1920*1080，但是550ti的分辨率太高了，估计在安装的时
<^k^> 候超出了显示器的能力范围了，所以无法安装Ubuntu了，如何解决。 统计信息: 发 …
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  14:34 
<abc_> ^k^: 你好
<hoxily1> abc_: hi
<abc_> hoxily1: hello
<abc_> hoxily1: 。。。
<hoxily1> ?
<^k^> abc_, 您好！  14:35 
<abc_> hoxily1: 一起调戏机器人吧
<hoxily1> microcai: good afternoon
<hoxily1> abc_: no
<abc_> hoxily1: why not？
<abc_> shit 上课了
<Joe> openshit是上课的意思？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 悬赏银子五十两　求帮忙编译一个软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446655 具体要求看这里　　http://task.zhubajie.com/3064219/ 软件在附件里 统计信息: 发表于 由 liufangj1n — 2013-07-30 14:41
<natty> ??
<natty> ÓÐÈË˵»°Âð
<^k^> natty say: 有人说话吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<jiero> natty: 换编码。
<hoxily1> natty: 有
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 酷胖
<natty> »»±àÂëɶÃüÁ
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<NiuTouRen|Workin> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<natty> »»ÁËô
<^k^> natty say: 换了么 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hoxily1> natty: 没有
<natty> Ôõô»»ÄØ£¿
<^k^> natty say: 怎么换呢？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Joe> changing your code from GB2312 to UTF-8
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 怎样安装Mysql？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446659 1.Mysql最新版本是什么？ 2.ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装Mysql？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-30 14:56
<hoxily1> natty: 用的是mirc？
<natty> ye
<eexp> natty: 什么客户端。设置里面改
 * jiero 没见过 mirc。
<jiero> 用过mirc的有么？
<natty> ÄãÃÇÓÃʲô£¬ÎÒÈ¥ÏÂÔظö
<^k^> natty say: 你们用什么，我去下载个 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Joe> xchat
<natty> xchat not free
<Joe> why? it's free
<eexp> natty: 来用opera。
<hoxily1> natty: webchat http://webchat.freenode.net
<^k^> hoxily1 ... ⇪ freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有路子带走啊？
<imtxc> eexp: 又拐卖人用 opera
<natty|3> ok
<Joe> 好了么？
<natty|3> 可以了吧
<natty> 我用kvirc
<natty> 第一次玩这个
<hoxily1> natty: http://hi.baidu.com/whereistheroad/item/760a8540a3457d10886d1005
<^k^> hoxily1 ⇪ ti: freenode IRC 聊天室#fedora-cn_一花一天堂，Wherever there are flowers，there is a world_百度空间
<hoxily1> natty: 最后面有提到mirc的设置。
<natty> 不用 那个 了，破解版的
<loadinger> test
<^k^> loadinger:点点点.  15:11 
<hoxily1> natty: “我用破解我自豪！”
<natty> 国内irc好像很少吧
<Joe> 10年前很多的样子
<natty> 我用开源我骄傲
<hello_> hello
<^k^> hello_:点点点.  15:14 
<natty> 有没有其他linux有关的irc频道，给个？
<hoxily1> natty: #ubuntu
<hoxily1> natty: #archlinux-cn
<loadinger> 怎么 /msg 加用户名命令无效
<natty> ok
<hello_> hello_
<hoxily1> natty: 还有一个百度贴吧建的 #linuxba
<natty> 有意思
<Joe> 现在还有MUD么？
<eexp> ba。。不是bar?
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<Joe> 就是最开始的那种文字版的网络游戏
<loadinger> 就是所谓 的“江湖”了。
<eexp> roylez: 有人要玩老古董的mud
<Joe> 我觉得那游戏比现在的网络游戏有意思多了
<loadinger> 太怀旧了..
<loadinger> 看上去，很冷清的样子。。
<Joe> 半夜四五点都有人说话。。。
<Joe> 有时候都忙吧
<loadinger> 可能不喜欢闲聊 。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf studio 不错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446662 http://www.qoppa.com/pdfstudio/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzw1105@126.com — 2013-07-30 15:22
<hello_> g emacs
<hello_> ^k^: g emacs
<abc> g emacs
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装Apache？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446664 1.Apache最新版本是什么？ 2.ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装Apache？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-30 15:50
<jiero> nyfair: 诺。
<wangz> test
<^k^> wangz:点点点.  16:05 
<will> test
<^k^> will:点点点.  16:05 
<abc> ...
<loadinger> 全国人民进来都是先test么。。
<nyfair> jiero: 上次我推荐的游戏怎么样，昨天我拉到人汉化了
<jusss> test
<abc> nyfair, 什么游戏？lol
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:08 
<NiuTouRen|Workin> nyfair: 那人真惨....
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃知道甚
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 必须不在。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求路子
<will> test
<^k^> will:点点点.  16:11 
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2490814815#frs_nav
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 野生翻译酱慕名来征召程序菌一名_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> nyfair: 什么游戏？
<jiero> nyfair: 要翻译那个18禁的2女蛋糕么？
<jiero> nyfair: 我以为你会同时要求翻译 sugar's delight
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 12.04 没有任何声音了，试过各种方法也不管用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446670 之前是有声音的，不知道是从什么时候起就没有半点声音了！之前的系统是11.04，后来升级到了11.10，现在是12.04. 也不知道是不是由于升级或者更新导致的没有声音了！ 没有声音了，好长时间也没有
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<jiero> imtxc: 嘿嘿。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> imtxc: 我讨厌外出吃饭。。。
 * palomino|working 怒叉 roylez 
<imtxc> jiero: 有局？
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jiero> imtxc: 啥。
<roylez> jiero: 你是碗面党
<imtxc> jiero: 没局为嘛外出吃饭
<roylez> palomino|working: 你蹄子分不出俩手指头来，叉个啥
<jiero> roylez 我吃大鱼大肉，不想吃小盘小菜。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 请你吃麦当劳吧，不过不知道我的卷在你在的城市能用不
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。肯定不能。
<jiero> imtxc: 你吃汉堡数都有我几十倍
<imtxc> palomino|working: ..... 用铁掌叉 roylez
<imtxc> jiero: 不可能
<jiero> palomino|working: 你是白马变得魔鬼么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我总共也就吃过10几个
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。那再除几十。
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我家没麦当劳
<jiero> imtxc: 汉堡谁说麦当劳了。
<palomino|working> 汉堡王?
<imtxc> jiero: 别家的叫肉夹馍
<jiero> palomino|working: 是吧，
<roylez> palomino|working: whoper最高
<palomino|working> 没吃过.. roylez
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: burgerking的皇堡，渣渣
<palomino|working> burgerking也没吃过.. roylez
<palomino|working> 天津貌似就看见过1家。。
<roylez> palomino|working: hungerjack呢？
<palomino|working> 没注意过= = roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: hungryjack
<palomino|working> 没准1家都没有
<palomino|working> 满大街都是KFC
<palomino|working> 铺天盖地的KFC
<roylez> palomino|working: 你恨KFC？
<palomino|working> 不恨
<palomino|working> 但也不爱吃。。
 * cherrot 刚知道原来 struts2火了。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 火了好多天了
<roylez> 神马东西
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣蛙相关的？
 * jiero 不知道
<palomino|working> ..... roylez
 * jiero 吃过3次KFC。
<roylez> jiero: 我吃过无数次了
<jiero> roylez: 你有钱。
<roylez> jiero: 中午吃只要15
<jiero> roylez: 我自己宁可吃15块钱的肉。
<cherrot> palomino|working, out太久了。。
<jiero> roylez: 微波炉4分钟，出大块肉。
 * palomino|working momo cherrot 
<jiero> palomino|working: 孩子。
 * gfrog_away 壕基铛竟然不来了呢。
<palomino|working> what...
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马
<imtxc> struts2 是啥
<palomino|working> ?_?
<imtxc> g struts2
<palomino|working> apache struts2
<roylez> palomino|working: 渣娃才用 JAVA
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 饿了又
<cherrot> roylez, @_@
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐不准大肆攻击。
<imtxc> roylez: 渣席不好好发图了
<imtxc> jiero: kick 了丫
<nyfair> sugar's delight有英文版，干嘛要翻译。何况我本来就不需要翻译
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • ubuntu13.04装了kubuntu-desktop，如何卸载？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446671 机子装的双系统，给ubuntu的分区没分多大，眼看就要满了。上次想体验下kubuntu，然后就装了，现在发现卸载不了了哇。网上也没好的方法。求助高人啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yexinyu — 2013-07-30 16:58
<nyfair> 都kde了还有人用ubuntu?
<loadinger> 怎么 http://irc.freenode.net/ 打不开。。。怎么注册。而且 goagent也不行。
<^k^> loadinger ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://irc.freenode.net/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<MeaCulpa> 哭崩吐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446672 原来安装着ubuntu12.04 xp 是ubuntu的 gurb来引导xp的 现在想安装win7 xp用不下去了 可不可以安装，ubuntu引导xp的有没有关系？ ubuntu还会在吗？ 硬盘要格式化吗？还是一个c盘够了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 905443848 — 2013-07-30 17:28
<loadinger_> er
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃有路子了？
<lqi> freeflying: 你跑步多久了？
<lqi> freeflying: 6月中？
<freeflying> lqi: 对
<lqi> freeflying: 我是5月开始跑的
<freeflying> lqi: 比我早啊
<lqi> freeflying: 绝对零基础...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木有啊，所以才求
<freeflying> lqi: 我也是啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 找 lqi 吧
<lqi> freeflying: oh, 我的第一次5, 7, 10, 15km都是最近才有的...
 * gfrog_away 求带走 @_@
<lqi> 干啥？美女？
<freeflying> lqi: 我第一次只跑了800m, 第二次2km, 现在最高13km
<freeflying> lqi: 美女你就不能带了
<freeflying> lol
<lqi> freeflying: 我开始就是跑走结合30分钟，最初也是800米就没法继续了。大约7周，能跑30分钟左右了
<lqi> 美女也不能带呀...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在已有win7系统基础上用u盘安装ubuntu引导菜单只有内存测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446673 RT 在已有win7系统基础上用u盘安装ubuntu引导菜单只有内存测试 用easybcd添加ubuntu的引导条目后重启机器，只有三行，前两行是内存测试，后一行是win7系统所在位置。无法进入ubuntu，求解。 统计信
<^k^> 息: 发表于 由 olindays — 2013-07-30 18:08
<freeflying> gfrog_away: brendangregg 这哥们居然在slideshare上follow我
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这谁？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: solaris牛人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木听过。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃也是cloud达人啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 都是高端人物
<freeflying> gfrog_away: jb
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.slideshare.net/brendangregg?utm_source=profile&utm_medium=ssemail&utm_campaign=contact_digest
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Brendangregg presentations
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这哥们专门做performance tuning
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这活儿好
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这活真心不好干
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我说活儿牛逼。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 可能就是那种一道粉笔线10万刀的活儿
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 未必啊，尼玛懂得东西要从kernel space -> user space
<jlzhang> hi
<jlzhang> 有用Perl的同学吗？
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  18:31 
<jlzhang> Perl的协程问题请教。
<jlzhang> 在use Coro和use AnyEvent后这句http_get $url, cb => Coro::rouse_cb;
<jlzhang> 后面的细节能说一下吗？就是这句语句的作用
<freeflying> jlzhang: 有，不过现在不在
<jlzhang> 哦，来太晚了，都吃饭去了吧
<jlzhang> freeflying: perl频道好多人哦
<jlzhang> freeflying: 不过我英语不行……
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我擦，USD汇率6.1了，妈蛋
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 培训费又少了啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: Qian Cai 他还在你帽？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: .
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不是吧，shoot, 我还有笔定期到今年年底的美金呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 土豪
<freeflying> gfrog_away: s/土豪/苦逼
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：window7安装Ubuntukylin，如何修改menu.lst http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446674 我想在w7下装ubuntukylin，按照网上的办法，用easybcd修改NeoGrub，在添加安装点之后，修改menu.lst的内容，改为， title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,1) kernel (hd0,1)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso ro qu
<^k^> iet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,1)/initrd.lz 重启之后，选择neogrub引导加载器，到了insta …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟装ubuntu求指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446675 现在的系统是win8。电脑是联想U310。 想整个都换成ubuntu12.04不知道硬盘各种怎么搞。求指导 有20G的固态硬盘。 先谢谢大牛们了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 33171915 — 2013-07-30 18:53
<roylez_> freeflying: 看见你说英文就 shoot 一个词.... cc gfrog_away
<freeflying> roylez_: so what
<gfrog_away> roylez_: freeflying 是想射了。 lol
<roylez_> freeflying: 不错，词汇量到3了
<freeflying> roylez_: heck
<lucky___> test
<^k^> lucky___:点点点.  20:03 
<lucky___> ^k^: wo shu ru fa chu wen ti le
<Guest73188> hi，有人在么
<lucky___> Guest73188: .
<Guest73188> hi
<^k^> Guest73188:点点点.  20:20 
<abc_> hi kk
<abc_> hi
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  20:29 
<KDr2> ...
<Guest72583> 大家好
<^k^> Guest72583:点点点.  21:06 
<KDr2> 大家好
<^k^> KDr2:点点点.  21:12 
<KDr2> ^k^: ...
<^k^> KDr2, 休息一下..  21:12 
<roylez_> freeflying: 词汇量到4了
<happyaron> roylez_: 面主席尾巴好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问wine的循环依赖问题怎么解决? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446677 系统：ubuntu 12.04 x64 我先装wine1.6，过程： wine1.6-amd64依赖wine1.6 wine1.6依赖wine1.6-amd64和wine1.6-i386 在新立得列表里面没发现wine1.6-i386，只有wine1.6-i386 :i386 安装失败 然后用apt-get download下载了上面几个包，再dpkg -i wine1.6*.deb
<^k^> 安装好后双击.exe，直接打开归档管理器 再试着装wine1.4 wine1.4-amd64依赖wine1.4-common wine …
<jxweng> 怎样让linux 的用户退出后执行一个命令
<jxweng> 登录时可以在.bashrc中让用户调用命令,那反过来怎么让用户退出时再调用另一个命令
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<ZWindL>  /msg NickServ help
<freeflying> happyaron: 周五聚餐你来不
<blambin> abc 今天 不在？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu为何不能带上开源驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446678 今天折腾了一天，安装ubuntu12.04。 死活是安不上ati的驱动，ATI驱动搞什么他妈的内核只能是3.4的，好。降级，还是装不上，翻腾了几百个文章写的都不错，用起来都不是那么回事。。 尝试安装开源驱动，提示什么非法不能
<relaxssl> 现在使用新版大界面越来越不习惯呢
<relaxssl> 感觉布局逻辑有些乱， 板块化
<happyaron> freeflying: 不知呢啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: hihi
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 正看这个 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU1MjI5Njcy.html
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU1MjI5Njcy.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 看这个干嘛……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 复习家乡话。 lol
<happyaron> 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 听不懂大连话
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 大连话里堵车居然叫压车
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃是哪人？
<hoxily1> jxweng: 在？
<hoxily1> jxweng: man bash然后搜索bash_logout，里面有提到。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 安徽
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:18 
<imtxc> 夜间活动人员呢
<knownbad> 冲凉去。
<imtxc> 。。。
<abinex> iGoogle:  你好
<abinex> iGoogle: ee
<IsoaSFlus> 话说 ，ubuntufourms什么时候恢复啊?
<leave> 。
<leave> 今晚要睡养猪厂
<leemeng0x61> leave, 好心情
<leave> leemeng0x61: 。。
<leave> leemeng0x61: 还行
<leemeng0x61> 呵呵
<leemeng0x61> leave, 爲什麼叫leave
<leave> leemeng0x61: 以前玩cs的时候起的
<leave> leemeng0x61: 当时怎么起的想不起来liao
<leave> leemeng0x61: 用好多年了
<leemeng0x61> leave, 我之前的名字叫leaveboy
<leave> leemeng0x61: 额
<leave> leemeng0x61: 意思是放开那个男孩让我来？
<vanishing> 直到ubuntu论坛不能用了才发现很多需要的东西都在那上面。。
<vanishing> 擦
<leemeng0x61> leave, ...
<leemeng0x61> leave, 你的理解不錯
<leemeng0x61> 晚安了各位
<vanishing> 有人知道怎么用c++ generate synthetic event么。。。
<vanishing> 晚安
<leave> 慢走
<vanishing> 有没有哪个lib可以用的。。
<leave> 论坛不能用了？
<vanishing> ubuntuforums被黑了。。现在还在维护
<vanishing> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<^k^> vanishing ⇪ t: err: no title
<leave> 维护不等于被黑吧
<vanishing> 上面写的啊
<vanishing> "Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database."
<vanishing> 所有人的用户名， 邮箱， 密码都被泄漏了
<leave> 哦，看见了
<leave> 神了
<vanishing> 昨天拿到了leap motion。。
<vanishing> 现在想用它sdk写个touchless
<vanishing> 有人用c++写过鼠标控制的东西么。。
<leave> 可是我能打开论坛啊
<vanishing> leave: 你能打开？
<vanishing> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<^k^> vanishing ⇪ t: err: no title
<vanishing> 没跳转到announce.html?
<leave> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> leave ⇪ ti: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<vanishing> 。。。。
<vanishing> 那是中文论坛
<leave> 非要英语的啊。。
<vanishing> 官方论坛上有很多问题解决办法啊
<vanishing> 跟wikipedia似的
<vanishing> 中文论坛上。。。。咳咳
<leave> 去官网的irc
<leave> 问问看看呗
<vanishing> 那算off topic。。。
<vanishing> 跟ubuntu没啥关系。。。lol
<leave> 这几个月都用xp。。。
<vanishing> xp? 还好用么。。
<leave> 玩玩游戏不错
<vanishing> leave: 老游戏吧？
<leave> lol
<leave> lol
<leave> league of legend
<vanishing> 好久没用xp了。。lol能在xp下面跑？
<leave> 必须可以啊
<vanishing> lol就不能出个linux client。。
<leave> 新游戏没几个敢不支持xp的
<vanishing> 现在偶尔玩玩dota
<vanishing> 我还以为xp早就算淘汰了呢。。
<leave> 虚拟机玩？
<vanishing> linux下啊
<vanishing> dota 2
<leave> 酒精？
<vanishing> 刚出的native client
<leave> 哦哦
<leave> 我改天看看
<vanishing> valve的游戏很多都支持linux了
<vanishing> :D
<leave> 和微软下的dota一样么
<vanishing> 一样
<vanishing> 一模一样
<vanishing> 甚至我感觉跑的更好点。。。
<leave> 能玩其他图吗
<vanishing> 地图还不能
<vanishing> 但是模式都可以
<Pudge> dota2 还不支持，valve就是个摆设啊
<vanishing> windows下面dota2能玩啥样它能玩啥
<jiero> 啥么
<vanishing> 屠夫你好。。你的钩子呢。。哈哈
 * jiero 还想玩 savage xr，都是你害得 Pudge
<Pudge> jiero: 都是小众
<vanishing> http://steamcommunity.com/market/listings/570/Dragonclaw%20Hook
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ Steam Community Market :: Listings for Dragonclaw Hook
<jiero> 在欧洲不玩只有欧洲才玩的爽的游戏。
<Pudge> vanishing: 还玩不了啊，只能wine
<vanishing> 现在屠夫钩子的价钱
<vanishing> Pudge: 能玩啊
<vanishing> 我都玩了1个周了
<Pudge> vanishing: 不能啊，装了steam能直接装dota2？
<vanishing> 对啊
<Pudge> vanishing: 上面写的还在测试啊
<Pudge> 我试试
<vanishing> 早就可以了
<leave> 感觉自己英语词汇量太少了，感觉你们英语都不错。。。
<Pudge> 我艹，depo里面直接都有steam的安装包了
<vanishing> Pu
<vanishing> Pudge: http://imgur.com/dIGuLKo
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<vanishing> Pudge: 哈哈。。那个也早就有了
<vanishing> depo是指repo？
<Pudge> 恩，
<Pudge> vanishing: 你有邀请码么
<Pudge> vanishing: 送我一个啊
<vanishing> 现在不用邀请了
<Pudge> vanishing: 哎，还说开始好好看书的。。。
<vanishing> 邀请全都被steam删了
<vanishing> 直接申请就行
<vanishing> 不过可能要等1天左右
<vanishing> 所以。。可以好好看书..:)
<jiero> 看dota书
<Pudge> vanishing: 没事，现在对dota的兴趣没这么清冽了
<Pudge> 强烈了
<leave> 大半夜看毛书啊
<vanishing> 擦。。dota2的经济都疯了
 * jiero 其实恨不能理解连续玩2年同一游戏的行为。
<Pudge> jiero: 因为你没玩进去过
<vanishing> 龙骨钩能卖出去80-90刀
<Pudge> vanishing: 还要花钱买装备？
<Pudge> vanishing: 没钱打不过？不能跟dota一样玩？
<vanishing> Pudge: 不用。。纯好看用的
<jiero> Pudge: 你这是对一个玩同一游戏连续48小时的人说的么？
<vanishing> Pudge: 而且有几率掉落
<Pudge> vanishing: 每一局都有几率掉落？
<vanishing> 恩
<Pudge> vanishing: 重开一句还能接着用？
<vanishing> 对啊
<vanishing> 还基本都能交易
<vanishing> 据说最贵的装备都能卖上上千刀
<vanishing> 就是几万人民币..
<leave> 0.0
<leave> 有必要吗
<jiero> leave: 有很多人喜欢竞争，和成就感
<vanishing> 没必要啊。。不过有人愿买有人愿卖。。。
<jiero> 是必要的
<jiero> 大多数人都是那样类型的
<vanishing> 然后valve再提成
<jiero> 没有必要，就没纷争了
<vanishing> 10%好像
<leave> 我以为国产网游才有这种事
<jiero> leave: 就是和玩的人有关，和游戏无关
<vanishing> 那哪能
<vanishing> diablo3就是例子
<leave> 罗姐不是不玩游戏的么
<Pudge> 人家钱多，爱花就花，买的是乐趣，穷人永远理解不了
<jiero> leave: 我玩游戏太多了，戒了
<vanishing> 玩过minecraft没。。
<jiero> leave: 玩了23年游戏，22年电脑游戏。
<leave> diabloIII我连注册码都舍不得买。。。
<vanishing> 这哥们真是赚疯了
<vanishing> http://minecraft.net/stats
<^k^> vanishing ... ⇪ Minecraft
<vanishing> 卖了11,525,619份
 * jiero 不信拌在一个游戏上的人了解游戏的乐趣。。
<vanishing> 每份平均20美元以上
<leave> jiero: 玩的是什么
<jiero> leave: 变化
<leave> 那是个积木游戏？
<vanishing> 好吧。。。积木游戏。。
<vanishing> 里面还能模拟电路呢。。
<leave> 我知道国内有破解版。。。。
<jiero> leave: 当你喜欢一个东西，又不对创造者表示感谢的时候，你就彻底成为中国人了 :)
<vanishing> leave: 我。。。。。败了两份。。。
<vanishing> 一份alpha一份beta。。
 * jiero 还没给 crawl 钱。
 * jiero 先省省吧。
<Pudge> oh yeah，开始安装了，好爽
<vanishing> 对了。。你们有人玩leap motion没。。
<vanishing> 一块开发个项目呗
<leave> jiero 我不掏钱，但是还是很感激人家，还不至于一边玩人家的东西一边骂人
<leave> 说起来，为什么玩什么游戏都能遇到脑残呢
<jiero> leave: 因为你认为的脑残也玩游戏。
<leave> 。。
<leave> 玩得不好不要紧，关键太没素质
<jiero> leave: 你能怎么办？
<jiero> leave: votekick
<vanishing> haha
<jiero> 睡了
<jiero> 明天再来。
<vanishing> 晚安
<leave> 我估计那些人不是从游戏本身获得乐趣，而是靠激怒别人来获得快感唉。唉。。
<Pudge> vanishing: 我艹，要下载一个小时
<vanishing> Pudge: 5个g
<Pudge> vanishing: 还不知道我的nvidia 610m跑不跑的动
<vanishing> 我t520都能跑的起来
<vanishing> 就是有点热
<Pudge> vanishing: 你在哪个区玩
<Pudge> vanishing: 带我玩玩呗，我没玩过dota2
<Pudge> vanishing: dota1 我打了好多年，上手快的，别担心
<vanishing> Pudge: 美东
<Pudge> vanishing: 等会装好了喊你操作起
<vanishing> 回家的。..
<vanishing> 现在不在家里
<Pudge> vanishing: 家里不能玩？
<vanishing> Pudge: 不是啊。。，回家再玩。。现在上班
<Pudge> vanishing: 还多久下班
<vanishing> 4个小时吧
<Pudge> vanishing: 没事，我这里才下午7点，吃个晚饭，慢慢等
<Pudge> 那没事，一晚上呢
<Pudge> vanishing: 我这下载还要下1个多小时呢
<leave> 屠夫不在国内？
<Pudge> 不在
<vanishing> 好
<Pudge> 这个点说话的没几个在国内的吧
<leave> 看时间你跑欧洲了吧
<Pudge> vanishing: 你在ggc玩过dota么
<Pudge> leave: 恩
<leave> Pudge:哪国
<Pudge> vanishing: leave fr
<vanishing> garena?
<vanishing> 玩过啊
<Pudge> vanishing: 多久以前？
<Pudge> vanishing: 我ggc国人房混了好多年，应该脸熟
<vanishing> 很久了吧。。。能有6-7年以前了
<Pudge> vanishing: 我艹，那算了，那时候我刚开始在ggc混
<vanishing> 哈哈
<Pudge> 那你现在居然还玩dota2
<vanishing> 玩啊
<vanishing> dota>hon>dota2
<Pudge> hon我一直上不了手
<Pudge> 没那感觉饿
<Pudge> 玩2把就困了，不像dota，越打越精神
<vanishing> hon也还不错
<vanishing> 不过最近玩的没精神。。
<Pudge> vanishing: 还是感觉跟dota不是一个游戏
<vanishing> 是一个游戏。。只不过hon的英雄和物品都相当imba
<Pudge> vanishing: 我要去qq群里面找找以前的dota基友了，带我练几盘
<vanishing> 可以先打打机器人
<vanishing> 先适应适应模型和物品样子， 买东西的方式。 然后叫上基友开黑
<Pudge> vanishing: 麻烦，年纪大了，自己研究太慢，基友随便说两句就明白了
<Meowoo> knownbad, https://plus.google.com/103847524022007900620/posts/iGXnDSMVs7p
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: Lynx Evil - Google+ - 北美崔哥：老外含泪诉说--- 娶中国太太的下场！ 这里是美国：【北美崔哥：老外含泪诉说…
<knownbad> ?
<Meowoo> knownbad, "一旦你娶了一个中国太太，就等于娶了她全家，不到半年，人她爹，她妈，她二姐，她二姐的孩子就排着队全来了。"
<Meowoo> 北美崔哥说的
<knownbad> 这不是我的经验。
<Meowoo> 北美崔哥说的
<knownbad> 世上的事情都有两面的。
<Meowoo> 劝美国人千万别取中国女人，说不是取一老婆，是取一家子
<knownbad> 岳母和姐姐都不想来，但姐夫想。
<Meowoo> :) 觉得好笑，和你分享一下，刚好你也娶了一湖南妹
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 这个说法我也听过但指的是南美家庭。
<Meowoo> 姐夫又不是娘家人
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是老婆的姐夫？
<knownbad> 其实看家庭教育吧。   姐夫比较浮华些。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我好端端的一个美国家庭，一眨眼的功夫，就被中国人给占领了。我本是一个苏格兰种的白人，我们家祖孙十好几代从来没见过一个圆底炒锅，得，现在我们家厨房里有俩。打开抽屉一看，除了三副刀叉，剩下全是筷子，折磨的我呀，目前都他妈会用筷子夹花生豆了。
<knownbad> 基本上写文章大多会夸大些。   这个叫行销。
<knownbad> 其实就看新移民有没移民精神。   很多人把移民当成搬家。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 再说难道男方都没想法吗？   得坚持立场。
<Meowoo> 我就看一乐，太搞笑了。
<knownbad> 有些地方是正常的两方生活。   我也把打衣柜给了老婆啊。其他柜子能给的也给了。   反正我也不需要这么多空间。   但她不会随便动我的东西。   互相尊重一切太平。
<knownbad> 你前妻呢？
<knownbad> 说说为何分了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 以前说过了
<Meowoo> 有她没她基本一样，就不要她了额
<knownbad> 这么好分？   没爱情基础？
<knownbad> 我曾经对老婆说我今天对她好是因为我爱她不是因为她是我老婆。   老婆只是个名字。
<Meowoo> 那时小孩小，她又不是什么千金，却像个千金一样等着样。基本那是我就养俩小孩。
<knownbad> 年轻吗？
<Meowoo> 气不过就分了额
<Meowoo> 是额
<knownbad> 中国的一胎制度不就是每个都是公主王子吗？
<Meowoo> 她的思想不是酱紫的，不过与独生子确实有关系。她不是独生女
<knownbad> 咦，怎么可以两胎呢？   农村的？
<Meowoo> 我是独生子，关键我儿子基本是四代单传，她就依靠这个，想着我不敢怎么着他。
<Meowoo> 超生额，农村的
<Meowoo> 心机太重
<knownbad> 啊，我就对老婆说我可以爱她也可以不爱她。   要我对她好就就别让我不爱她。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 还好你果决的休了她。
<knownbad> 这种的有点居心不良。
<Meowoo> 我对她也算对得住她，之前的工作也是靠我这边的关系找的，不过好像她辞，儿子跟我，她又没啥负担
<Meowoo> 她老爸癌症的时候，还资助她。
<Meowoo> 生活不用他管，只是教育每人管一学期
<Meowoo> 也不算太居心不良，主要她生活环境，农村，而且她当时确实年轻
<Meowoo> 现在她也大了，慢慢懂点了
<knownbad> 没诱惑你回头？
<Meowoo> 农村，读书少，就是有些那种思想，可说是农村的人之常情。
<Meowoo> 没，她应该有人了。
<Meowoo> 关键中国的环境。就是环境弄人嘛
<Meowoo> 也不能全怪她。
<knownbad> 嗯。
<knownbad> 老婆慢慢了解美国的生活后已比较有耐心了。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 也比较适应了。
<Meowoo> 说回来，关键还是我和她之间的生活环境相差太远。如果她找个农村的，或许会更好。
<knownbad> 没，搞不好吵翻了打翻了。
<Meowoo> 不是生活环境，不知道用啥词，你明白的
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 不是每个男的都跟你我一样有耐性。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 我跟老婆说我绝不会打她除非在床上。
<Meowoo> :)， sm?
<knownbad> 就喜欢打白嫩嫩的屁屁。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 其实看个性，我和老婆一样生气是不怎么吵都是冷战。
<Meowoo> 额，这个其实我说不上话，我就过了俩年婚姻生活而已
<Meowoo> 两年三年
<Meowoo> 或者确实和个性有关。如果我个性不是那么看不过眼，熬熬也能过去那个坎。
<Meowoo> 终归她还是会大的，只是我等不了她大。
<Meowoo> 有些事情，我和她区别太大，基本无法令她和我一样，我也不可能使自己将就她，也没有意义，但她不变，我又气不过。
<Meowoo> 就是本不该在一起的，在一起了
<knownbad> 还好啦，年轻的妹子让你用了。。。呵呵
<Meowoo> G+里的人，很多开始要闹革命了，看着看着，我感觉怎么像毛泽东，有点怀疑某些人的动机，貌似想乘百姓的不满造反，自己做皇帝
<knownbad> 我从认识老婆5-6年后才接到美国。
<knownbad> 那是人性。
<Meowoo> 是额，本该有长时间理解后才该一起的
<Meowoo> 他们就一目的，推翻土共，但推翻土共后咋办？
<knownbad> 没，我说的是浪费了她那时年轻的肉体。。。哈哈哈
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 国民党不也以理想推翻满清？   但有理想的牺牲后来的就是政客了。
<Meowoo> 以前老毛戴了一“共产主义”的狗皮帽闹革命，这人戴“民主”又来一次闹革命，关键是，根本就不告诉人“民主”是啥，就一口号
<Meowoo> 和土共的手段很想额
<Meowoo> 政客倒是在正常运行后基本的结果。除非又出什么情况的改变，才会又出政治家。
<Meowoo> 政治家是在某个特殊情况出现的。我是这么理解的
<knownbad> 你才知道啊？   学生运动是个革命的工具。
<knownbad> 问题是理想容易被利用，群众容易被煽动。
<Meowoo> 确实如此。
<Meowoo> 中国的群众，很容易被人牵着跑。虽然全世界基本都一样。但中国很严重。
<knownbad> 茉莉花革命是个难得的经验，是个让共产党害怕的运动。
<Meowoo> 别人是有共同目标。中国人，就一所谓领袖，许下什么诺言，喊些口号，就屁颠屁颠得跟着跑。
<Meowoo> 茉莉花我倒不是很清楚。但px的游行，让我看到，中国的公民意识开始起来，至少说是萌芽吧。
<Meowoo> 不说px到底有没有危害，至少中国的老百姓将自己的利益和公共利益挂钩，而不是自顾自了。
<knownbad> 理智的群众运动不好镇压，暴力群众给了暴力镇压的借口。
<knownbad> 武力镇压。
<Meowoo> px有危害，每个人维护这个社区不被px伤害到，最后维护的还是自己的利益。这社区的人为了共同的目的去游行，表达诉求，这个就很难能可贵了。
<knownbad> 啥是px?
<Meowoo> 是啊。不过中共很会用“莫须有”的罪名额。
<Meowoo> 就是化工厂
<Meowoo> https://plus.google.com/105229916679534700428/posts/4vzLp1Ppi3U
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: Jason Fang - Google+ - 中国民众 抗议 四川彭州“PX化工项目” 示威游行---时间: 2013.5月4日，地点: 成都市九眼桥。(政府已批准…
<Meowoo> 我不关注 px 这个项目到底有没有危害，只是关注到，中国百姓的会为自己的利益，在社区里每个人为共同利益集合起来，去抗诉
<knownbad> 莫须有的罪名又不是中国的专利，连美国都有。
<Meowoo> 我是说，理智的群众运动，正常情况下不好镇压，但中共不怕找不到什么“莫须有”的罪名去镇压。
<Meowoo> 现在是相对难一点了。以前就给你戴个现行反革命就好
<knownbad> 黑实力才是反革命。
<Meowoo> 就是说，中共要镇压，不怕找不到理由，连宪法都可说成废纸，他还有什么怕的。
<knownbad> 黑金和黑势力才是反革命。
<Meowoo> 是额。其实中国的政府，才是最大的 非法集资集团 ，按共党的法律，政府才是最该被抓起来的。
<Meowoo> 再说，如果可以因言获罪的话，因老毛的言死了多少人，老毛怎么还没被判刑？
<knownbad> 原本就是，哪有军区有自个的工业商业体自肥的？   军队属于国家的资金和预算归国家管理。
<Meowoo> 人大本身是政府和共党的傀儡，但中国宪法也规定了人大才有收税权，但中国貌似只有一个税是人大通过的，其余都是国务院一临时办法就收了，除了那个人大通过的税外，其余的不是非法集资是什么？
<Meowoo> 不说别的，单就这一项就该将中国政府枪毙，还不让他家人看他最后一面
<knownbad> 这不就是某方面的军阀吗？   难怪有些不听中央管理。
<Meowoo> 说道地方军阀，长久以来，政令就出不了中南海了。
<knownbad> 所有的根源就是法。   中国的情理法就是乱源。
<Meowoo> 欺上瞒下
<Meowoo> 也可以说根源是法，问题是法谁定的，共党操纵人大定的。不是人民定的而是共党定的，当然对共党怎么有利怎么定。
<knownbad> http://www.chineseinla.com/f/page_viewtopic/t_318841.html
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 原来美国的AA制还有这么深奥的道理 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<knownbad> 你可以看看美国人的想法和中国的人情理论。
<Meowoo> 怕下面乱说话动摇共党的执政地位？定个颠覆国家政权罪，下面就不敢做声了
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 什么法？   中央的法都无法执行了还法？
<knownbad> 基本上中央怕人民反，但经常被地方给反了。
<Meowoo> 是额，中国的法基本全是管百姓的法，没有管政府的法，更没有管共党的法，因这些都不是人民定的。他们爱干啥干啥
<Meowoo> 我儿子倒还真的AA制，每个星期给5块零用。今天去麦当劳，他出他的，我出我的。
<Meowoo> 不过出发点不完全一样，我只是想让他自己学懂珍惜自己的东西。他弄坏啥东西，都要用他的钱。
<knownbad> 好的，让他学财务管理。
<Meowoo> 他要花钱买吃的，还是花钱买他回弄坏的东西，让他自己选。
<knownbad> 学习给奖学金而不是零用钱。
<Meowoo> 每星期相当于工资，让他懂攒钱，和知道怎么用钱，和珍惜东西。不过现在他还是懵懵懂懂。
<Meowoo> 学习给奖学金，我不大赞成，容易让他将学习好当为赚奖学金的手段，而不是为了满足好奇心，也就是学习本身。
<Meowoo> 可能美国用奖学金可以。因本身美国的教育理念就是让你玩，一方面玩了，玩得好又有钱，是个动力
<knownbad> 奖学金只能用在学习方面。。。。
<Meowoo> 但中国的教育本身就是去好奇心化的，从小就将以后当螺丝钉为目的，只教技术，而不是激发学习的动力。
<Meowoo> 我不是说奖学金不好，但在中国大陆里，会让孩子更功利化。
<Meowoo> 所以中国的学生基础非常好，但创造力不足。
<Meowoo> 学生教育理念就是不要你有好奇心，创造力，就是只要你知道的多
<rypervenche> 有人可以幫我懂一個句子嗎？我知道不是個關於Ubuntu的問題 (我是美國人)
<knownbad> 奖学金可以资助些小朋友的奇怪想法或是实验反正你零用钱给的也不多。   看父母如何辅导。
<Meowoo> rypervenche, 不是也没说 ubuntu 的问题么，这时候纯灌水的。
<knownbad> 做个帆船模型放湖里曾经是我的梦想。
<knownbad> rypervenche: What is your question?
<Meowoo> knownbad, 这个在中国没用的，在美国有用，看一些文章，还说美国的小孩可以通过摆摊，一来可以学到东西，二来可以赚自己的零花钱
<rypervenche> Meowoo: 謝謝 @0:15 他說什麼？ 玩一個？？ http://ln-s.net/-+OZ
<Meowoo> 中国学习就一目的，考试
<^k^> rypervenche ... ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzAxNDAxNzM2.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<Meowoo> 啥时候也让我孩子去摆摊，得让城管打
<knownbad> 呵呵，美国也没让到处摆。   大部分是在自家前院。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 中国没前院额
<knownbad> rypervenche: Sorry, this is long game video not in my interest.
<Meowoo> rypervenche, 啥问题额
<knownbad> 是任天堂的游戏。
<rypervenche> Meowoo: 在15分鐘他說什麼？ 「玩一個？？？」?
<rypervenche> 15秒**
<Meowoo> rypervenche, 我也不知道，好像说 “玩一个星坑啊，又不是新的了” 不知道啥叫星坑，应该是这游戏的专有术语吧
<Meowoo> 好像说这个游戏是挖坑，然后填的
<Meowoo> 好奇芭的游戏
<rypervenche> Meowoo: 謝謝 :)
<knownbad> Meowoo: 你该睡了吧？
<Meowoo> 在看那视频额
<Meowoo> 也该睡了
<Meowoo> 下了，看得好晕
<^k^>  05:02
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 現在還有人用ndiswrapper不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446690 Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 Ubuntu Studio 12.04 本來用的是iwlwifi驅動，還算正常，在家裏信號好的時候一切正常 但是在圖書館的無線是enterprise那種熱點，信號不好的時候經常掉線 有時候掉了要很久才能連上，
<^k^> 很煩人，但是在win下表現良好 所以想換用一下win的驅動比較一下試試 用ndiswrapper，前 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 好消息啊~~ Ubuntu Edge已经集资7百多万美元啦~~5千万rmb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446692 捐献的国家排名:TOP 20 Top 20 Countries by Contribution: 1. United States11. Italy 2. Germany 12. Austria 3. UK 13. Spain 4. Netherlands 14. Israel 5. Australia 15. Poland 6. Canada 16. Taiwan 7. Sweden 17. South Africa 8. France
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-31
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • goldendict不支持mdict格式的词典吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446695 我之前一直在windows上使用goldendict，支持mdict词典； 但linux版的怎么就不支持了呢？ 有人遇到这种情况吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-07-31 8:34
<jiero> eexp: 什么是你
<freeflying> jiero: 你真早啊
<jiero> freeflying: 我失业了，给我找工作吧。
<freeflying> jiero: 你高帅富不需要工作的
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 我需要钱，所以可以雇人做高帅富
<jiero> freeflying:
<jiero> .
<jiero> freeflying: 。也是，不需要。还是找贷款可能吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
 * jiero 抱抱 freeflying MeaCulpa
<ZWindL> !@#$%^&*()_
<freeflying> jiero: lol
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: gfrog_away 那里注册域名便宜啊
<jiero> freeflying: 。帮帮arch的那家伙 http://shop.seainsight.me/domain.php
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 域名注册 - 查找并注册
<leave> .
<leave> 迷茫啊
<jiero> leave: 你啥迷惘
<leave> jiero 人生迷茫，前途迷茫。
<leave> jiero，公司要和我签合同，感觉签了就一辈子要做这行了。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: GoDaddy
<freeflying> jiero: 他们支持淘宝不
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: godaddy不是说很贵吗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> Ubuntu Edge是啥...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<freeflying> 手机啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你到才知道么
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我不知道
<imtxc> jiero MeaCulpa freeflying 早
<MeaCulpa> Linux手机都是扯淡的，这个正经么
 * jiero 现在有卖卡，谁支持一下，需要出卖你的个人信息：包括身份证号码和银行账号和手机号码。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你不也用linux手机webos么。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 显然靠谱啊
<imtxc> jiero: 有这三条信息，你能去银行把我的卡挂失了。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那个是我用过的最纯正的linux 手机了，WebOS
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你当地球人都是傻子啊...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 已经有10多万这样的傻子了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我觉得理想的是，手机个电脑不同的kernel但是同样的Toolchain
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 买什么卡？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我目前在的这个公司的会员卡。 http://www.zgagsc.com/
<kves> jiero ... ⇪ 爱购商城
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 买什么卡？ 我没看到上下文
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ... NB
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 网页js垃圾太多，直接枪毙
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  嗯。我不管那网站，受不了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 一看就是傻逼码工造的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: firefox 看层次，简直乱到。。。
<jiero> 该重新造了
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 你指 LLVM?
 * jiero 就是需要卖这会员卡。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，乱
<jiero> 否则扣70元。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 差不多
<jiero> 哦。100元。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 最好都有一样的coreutils, 文件结构，fileutils...
<jiero> imtxc: 出卖你的信息吧
<MeaCulpa> llvm不错啊，两边都可以随便装
<imtxc> jiero: 那也不值5块啊。。
<jiero> imtxc: 屁，必须本人才能。
<jiero> imtxc: 本人才能挂失吧。
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 理念不同，难。
<imtxc> jiero: 打电话挂失啊。。。
<imtxc> 伪装电话号码
<MeaCulpa> 外面卖窃听器的，直接报想要窃听的电话号码即可
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 什么价格
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 我很有这方面的需要啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 这样的短消息很多啊
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 不得需要扰码？
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 不知道，广告里说要号码即可
<imtxc> 就是不知道可信度高不，况且现在我收不到这种消息了，我的接受广告层次已经升级到买房了
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 估计能进基站系统里查到吧。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 我也不相信有啥技术含量，内鬼
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Deadbeef乱码问题和audacious歌词插件那个好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446696 系统为13.04 Deadbeef乱码，有没有编译好的新版本是没乱码问题的？ audacious也乱码，并且找不到旧新版设置的地方了，怎么办？新版和旧版的选项不太一样了。 还有audacious的歌词插件现在那个最好用？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 成功者 — 2013-07-31 9:23
<tuzki> MeaCulpa, 估计我们说话，移动都把通话录下来了。
<MeaCulpa> tuzki: 有可能...[D
<eexp> tuzki: 没那么大的容量的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 语言过滤可能会有
<eexp> 除开是酷胖这样挂了名单的敌对份子。 lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 比如把我党的名字采样，然后匹配
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我拥护党，拥护zf
<eexp> 只要公安局申请的名单，倒是都会录。
<eexp> 只一点肯定，QQ的都记录了。
<eexp> 叫你gtalk不记录，滚。lol
<MeaCulpa> gtalk明文的
<MeaCulpa> 电信记录即可
<MeaCulpa> FBI都记录gtalk, Google提供哦的
<eexp> 去分析，再记录，跟不上的。
<eexp> 只有直接提供的，才可以整理
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你觉得我们ping日本250 ping北美 300怎么来的？
<eexp> 那是过滤
<eexp> 还有垄断
<MeaCulpa> 国内的路由花的时间是横穿太平洋好几倍
<MeaCulpa> 恩，然后zf就归罪于p2p
<MeaCulpa> 然后又不取缔p2p
<eexp> 电信垄断，电信的测试帐号，直接可以打到adsl极限啊。你的不能。
<MeaCulpa> 造成大家也就认了
<eexp> p2p那是无知的后话了
<MeaCulpa> 电信卡上传比较厉害...我在光猫配置里看到
<MeaCulpa> 我家光猫赫然显示上传限速2m
<eexp> 就是卡的。。
<MeaCulpa> 我把局端分发配置服务关了，但是每次光猫断电，丫又起来...
<eexp> 以前有个同学在电信，家里就用内部帐号，到我家一测试，飞速。
<eexp> 那ping，像大路由。
<eexp> 水无常形啊
<MeaCulpa> 烧烤季节啊
<jiero> eexp: 现在 z.cn 特价玩具哈
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 家里开一个ssh给我吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我家很久没linux
<eexp> jiero: 可是没好玩的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: windows开ssh呗。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: jiero 恩，进来别忘了起cmd.exe
<jiero> eexp: 遥控船？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ssh掉价，我直接开nc
<eexp> 有了的。 jiero
<MeaCulpa> 进来自己spawn cmd.exe
<eexp> MeaCulpa: win那套，不熟悉
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我真见过傻逼来我机器spawn bash的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 乃不知我Win...
<eexp> 估计没nmap你先
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，以为我吹的天花乱坠，家里一定是Linux
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一个超好的代码版本控制服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446697 非常好的代码版本控制服务，大家可以去了解一下，谁用谁知道，哈哈 地址：http://blog.icoolxue.com/recommend-a-great-code-version-control-services/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 storezhang — 2013-07-31 9:32
<eexp> 伟大的win。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: win安全多了
<eexp> 是罗，除开漏洞，其他没啥手段，就没端口
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 是，都是漏洞，其他啥都没
<eexp> 只要你不中木马。
<eexp> 额，你上QQ，敢说没木马？
<eexp> lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我也是去年开始QQ...[D
<eexp> 好吧，你被监视了。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 无所谓啊，我那机器只玩游戏
<MeaCulpa> 欢迎监视的，我那游戏有个中国人会玩都很珍贵了
<eexp> 昨天，wine了下cod8，居然只一个cpu跑。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吹牛。
<MeaCulpa> cod傻不拉圾的
<eexp> 还是c&c 95好玩？
<MeaCulpa> 还是ET好玩~~
<eexp> et，估计还没解开hardban
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 哈哈
<jiero> unvanquished 会好玩吗，不知道。
<jiero> eexp: 遥控船行了，能撒网么
<ZWindL> g unvanquished
<^k^> ZWindL: unvanquished |Unvanquished| is a free, open-source first-person shooter combining real-time strategy elements with a futuristic, sci-fi setting. It is available for Windows, Linux,  |...|
<KDr2> ^k^ 是啥？
<KDr2> 机器人？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我还是喜欢网游，和人交流
<eexp> jiero: 。 上次差点卡在湖中间的石头里面
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 记得前年，玩玩老滚V, 纵然帅哥美女共浴，每人交流还是不爽...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<ZWindL> KDr2, yes
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 西湖那三弹映月被人卡了？
 * jiero 记得在 springrts 玩的时候和人瞎扯。
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 家边上的小湖。lol
<KDr2> 大家都不上班的？咋都在聊天呀
 * jiero 从那时知道法国人特别能聊，连续8小时都没问题。
<jiero> lol
<eexp> 恩。法国人闲得蛋疼
<eexp> 热情过头。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。交流多的游戏，对我来说竟然是即时战略。。。
<jiero> 记得，10个人守着一个山脉，四面八方都是怪兽冲过来，没有资源的模式。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 11.04版本的ubuntu，今天更新之后卡在登录界面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446698 11.04版本的ubuntu，今天更新之后卡在登录界面的问题。 我使用了一个中国源，然后apt-get update，更新完毕之后系统还是正常的，在我重新启动的时候，按照正常的输入密码之后，界面就一直停留在ubu
 * jiero 能涂鸦。能涂鸦！
<ZWindL> g irc
<^k^> ZWindL: irc |Internet Relay Chat| (|IRC|) is a protocol for live interactive Internet text messaging ( chat) or synchronous conferencing. It is mainly designed for group |...|
 * jiero 自那之后，怎么想都是即时战略最高。
<eexp> 魔兽2以后，没经得玩的游戏了。
<jiero> roylez:  crawl里竟然有加入 Gargoyle 这种变态种族。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 即时战略我不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 对抗性太差
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 敌人的行动对你没有物理作用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS的话，敌人攻击你你会收到影响
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 石像鬼，有啥特性
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 搞手脚不赢的时候，你还会说对抗性差？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: xixi
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你不得不承认啊，即时战略里，小鬼对打又不会给你力反馈
<eexp> 啥都没力反馈嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 但是ET, 被人打得到处飞那是货真价实的影响啊
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 至少屏幕里会有反馈嘛，你的人物的移动
<jiero> MeaCulpa:   http://code.bulix.org/pdk4na-84158?raw
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<eexp> 好吧，有点真实。因为我被炸飞，撞死过一个人。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有啊，屏幕会晃悠
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是牵强的，假的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 敌人的行动对你的压迫有限
<eexp> 从此知道，尸体也可以杀人的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 可以炸飞坦克，撞坏建筑
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，我压死过不少人
<eexp> 。。。不会吧。那机会很小碰到
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 只要对方在你正下方...
<eexp> 那是踩
<jiero> eexp MeaCulpa 是不是quake引擎的很多这样？
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 采蘑菇
<Pudge> oh yeah, dota2终于能玩了，眼泪都下来了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: FPS都这样
<eexp> 你还不是尸体嘛。 lol
<jiero> MeaCulpa: cs不是吧。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 不是，我又一次被炸飞，死了，掉人脑袋上
<MeaCulpa> jiero: CS是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。没那么见过
<eexp> 这还差不多。
<Pudge> quake 头晕，cs不晕
<MeaCulpa> jiero: CS最早是HL的mod, HL是Quake2引擎的巅峰
<MeaCulpa> Pudge: 那是你Sensitivity, accel, fov没调好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我说的是cs没有砸死吧。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 貌似没有
<eexp> quake咋会头晕。。小脑不发达嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 改动过的引擎
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要说交互，你去玩RPG啊·
<jiero> eexp: quake不头晕，但是hl是头晕
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你不玩mmorpg?
<Pudge> 都是默认配置，一打quake超过10分钟就想吐
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不玩。
<Pudge> cs打一天都没事
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 如果说有的FPS头晕有的不晕，一定是鼠标和FoV问题
<eexp> cs那马桶游戏，哪里有快的动作嘛
<MeaCulpa> eexp: +1
<MeaCulpa> CS节奏慢的多
<MeaCulpa> 敌人对你移动的影响夜宵
<jiero> cs 速度也慢
<MeaCulpa> 不过子弹散射有点
<eexp> 没火箭跳的游戏，不算动作游戏，lol
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 擦
<jiero> assault cube 才黑啊，跳起来开枪都能推着你向后移动
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> cube那个，似乎是强制物理特性了。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: Unreal有冲击锤跳，很有趣
<jiero> eexp: urban terror 有火箭跳
<eexp> 。。
<jiero> eexp mea
<alpha080> 有玩军团要塞的么？
<eexp> 军团，以前那很慢的街机？
<jiero> MeaCulpa eexp 没喷气包的fps，不算科幻。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<eexp> 啥喷气.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 乃不知，角色在空中，移动就是匀速的，高手对决，匀速移动=自杀
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Quake UT之类最忌讳被人打到空
<eexp> 有些游戏，人跑起来，后面像放屁，一串的，算喷气不。
<MeaCulpa> haha
<jiero> eexp MeaCulpa  。
<eexp> 空中，激光秒杀。最爽
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 虽然是，但是可以用来爬墙
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且真的可以躲
<jiero> 埋伏
<jiero> 还可以用大范围杀伤性武器覆盖全场
<jiero> eexp: 你大概没玩过urban terror的改模式，0.5秒一发的榴弹和狙击。随意火箭跳
<eexp> 一边去。quake的expressive模式，就是连发的火箭炮。
<eexp> 激光是3发一次
<alpha080> eexp: 不是，是value
<eexp> 啥
<alpha080> 错了，那叫什么公司来着。。
<eexp> 阀门公司？
<eexp> valve?
<alpha080> 对鸟，这次的steam里面有linux 版本的
<eexp> steam，，下载太慢。
<alpha080> 蛮玩一下而已
<eexp> 有下载好的bin，就玩下。lol
<jiero> eexp: 。
<eexp> adb 不能ifconfig up，不舒服啊。
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 我喜欢rocketArena
<MeaCulpa> 可惜现在的ping, QuakeLive 去日韩都是找虐
<ZWindL> g rocketArena
<^k^> ZWindL: rocketArena |Rocket Arena| (RA) is a free modification (&quot;mod&quot;) for the multiplayer first-person shooter games Quake, Quake II, Quake III Arena and Quake 4. There are also |...|
<eexp> 别live版本，你光纤，启动一个服务吧。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • "PXE, no bootable device" Ubuntu server http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446699 PXE方式安装得ubuntu server，由于网络设备地址从192.168.1.1 改成了192.168.16.1，导致dhcp一直失败，进而无法启动，不停reboot。 急求解决方案！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 winteen — 2013-07-31 10:13
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 都说了上传被卡死
<eexp> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 很可能端口都被封了上传
<eexp> 额
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我在godaddy，壕铛在name》com
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我在godaddy，壕铛在name.com
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 知道啊，家里不靠谱
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> eexp: 改名儿神
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_not_here: ..
<jiero> gfrog_away: 吉娃娃
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 妖货
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
<jiero> gfrog_away: 终于有成为药壶的一天了
<gfrog_away> jiero: 嘛？
<jiero> g 三眼蛙
<^k^> jiero: 三眼蛙 大園大|眼蛙|班網的目的是希望小朋友能多幫忙眼睛受損的老師建置網站 |....| |3|.支出: 校方學雜費6350 4.支出:欣欣書局簿本費1378 ... 5.支出:安麟學期初轉出退部份簿本  |...|
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<eexp> MeaCulpa: pak0.pk3 还有没
<gfrog_away> g 东北环
<fine> 暑假都在做什么。。。
<^k^> gfrog_away: 东北环 |东北环|城路位于江西省赣州市南康市，其邮政编码是341400，详细位置请看下面的 在线地图，您还可以在此留言。
<eexp> 酷胖 贡献文件啦。
<gfrog_away> g 北京东北环
<^k^> gfrog_away: 北京东北环 2012年6月20日 |...| 标题：北京市昌平区瑞旗家园（旗胜家园）与|北京东北环|铁路间代征绿地被人占用！ 内容：. 旗胜家园是海淀区第一个限价房小区，但由于土地权属问题 |...|
<jiero> 胡须
<jiero> ubuntu edge 不信了
<administ1ator> hello
<^k^> administ1ator:点点点.  10:40 
<huntxu> gfrog_away: fedora把tar扔出minimal的決定究竟是怎麽做的。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<jiero> 有 2.8行了。
<fine> 你直说他们脑残好了
<eexp> 求高速下载的pak0.pk3
 * jiero 有 2.8瓶墨水了。
<jiero> 但是 1.8瓶 碳素墨水
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 被ubuntu打击了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446700 　　闲来无事在虚拟机上装了一个ubuntu，然后就被各种打击！ 　　先是打开优酷，提示安装Flash player，然后在官网上下下来，各种命令行，各种拷贝，好吧，最终还是安装好了，可你妹的就不能直接点击安装么！！！ 　　然后是打
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ipmi使用问题求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446702 在网上看了一篇关于ipmi的文章 http://hi.baidu.com/linuxtrip/item/901c ... o=pcqq.c2c 里面有1项不解， 5）读当前功率命令： ipmitool -t 0x88 raw 0x2e 0xc8 0x57 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 0x00
<frozen2013> 大家好.Debian. django. 内存富足,  uwsgi 开多少进程比较合适?
<tanlao> test
<^k^> tanlao:点点点.  10:55 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问如何通过wine方便地调用exe程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446704 打开应用程序列表中的config wine，配置后，比如添加应用程序，重新打开跟配置前一样，也就是说配置没有生效。 目前，打开一个exe，我是通过目录找到该应用程序，然后右键使用wine运行，但这样太麻烦了。 同样，使
<^k^> 用命令行也很麻烦。 有没有办法，让exe程序像其它linux程序那样也出现在程序列表 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 明明已经是最新版本了，为什么还提示“未找到命令”？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446705 root@weimeigou-Lenovo:/etc/network# bbrctl show 未找到 'bbrctl' 命令，您要输入的是否是： 命令 'brctl' 来自于包 'bridge-utils' (main) bbrctl：未找到命令 root@weimeigou-Lenovo:/etc/network# apt-get install bridge-utils 正在读取软件
<^k^> 包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 bridge-u …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下各位大侠，怎样在arm上跑ubuntu操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446706 刚入职，就接到一个任务，要实现在contex a8上跑ubuntu操作系统。对ubuntu不熟悉，不知道怎么入手。 请教下各位大侠，非常感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tch340 — 2013-07-31 11:20
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 昨天在想一個問題，怎麽在開ip_forward的情況下，把幾個網卡分組，就是1和3互通，2和4互通之類的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 貌似可以用policy routing噢？
<hulu> 大家好
<StarBrilliant> huntxu: 设置 iptables -i 和 -o 的选项？
<hulu> 有人知道为什么 gnome-terminal 的配置不能修改么？
<^k^> hulu:点点点.  11:53 
<huntxu> StarBrilliant: 貌似也可以
<StarBrilliant> hulu: 可以啊
<hulu> StarBrilliant: 可以什么？
<StarBrilliant> hulu: 改gnome-terminal配置
<hulu> StarBrilliant: 我这里不行
<StarBrilliant> hulu: 你倒是说详细一点啊
<cifer> 一般来说，很多网络连接的程序在关闭的时候或是电脑reboot的时候都会自动发送FIN断开tcp连接
<cifer> 怎么才能让这些程序不自动断开？
<hulu> 我准备配置gnome-terminal但所有配置都是灰色，不能选择
<hulu> StarBrilliant: 有办法么？
<StarBrilliant> 不知道
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最近作出了重大决定,离开linux,用win8了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446708 linux用了几年,感觉在linux下,无法专注于工作.每天做的事就是升级,更新软件,从Ubuntu到fedora,兜了一圈又一圈。 昨天换了win8，感觉踏实了，没有折腾得欲望了，估计能专注于系统的事了。 不知道大家是不是也有
<^k^> 相同的感觉。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-07-31 12:24
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lxc, lol
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<ZWindL> ^k^, 。。
<^k^> ZWindL, 休息一下..  12:52 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubutun10.04的tty怎么用不了方向键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446710 我装了ubutun10.04的版本，可是当我进入到tty下操作，有些命令比较长，想用方向键调出使用记录，方向键却用不了，这是怎么回事？？？怎么设置就可以用了？？？希望各位大神指点指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 往昔之风 — 2013-07 …
<frozen2013> .Debian. django. 内存富足,  uwsgi 开多少进程比较合适?
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:49 
<frozen2013> ...
<leemeng0x61> test
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  13:52 
<leemeng0x61> test test test test
<fhm476> ……
<imtxc> ^k^: 你爹呢
<imtxc> ikk-: ..
<^k^> imtxc, 听起来你知道他。  13:55 
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: lol
<StarBrilliant> 。。。
<frozen2013> ikk-: ..
<cley> test again
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 自己编译安装新版GTK+问题? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446712 我的系统是 Ubuntu 13.04, 64位的。 ubuntu 13.04 自带的 gedit 文本编辑器，版本 3.6.2，双击打开多个文件时卡卡的，鼠标变成圆圈好久才恢复正常。用着不爽，就想升级它，但是源(我的是中国官方的源)里没有比它新的版本，只能自己下载
<huntxu> gfrog_away: =.=
<J-14> hi
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<^k^> J-14:点点点.  14:23 
<J-14> 上哪里去找irc教程
<J-14> 五花八门的  入门真不容易
<MeaCulpa> eexp: ET的还是Q3的？
<J-14> 不知道  我用的是火狐的
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我找找，ET的话，明天给你
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 这个时候喝瓶冰啤真爽啊
<J-14> 哦 太感谢您了  我的邮箱是458799603@qq.com
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 显摆WFH
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 我们工作时间喝酒要被kick的
<J-14> 想喝就买去呗
<J-14> 您在哪里工作啊 啊   这么严
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 我们办公室里也有啤酒啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: !!
<huntxu> ls
<huntxu> 靠，亂套了。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 求带走，喝啤酒
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 自己host name server靠谱不
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 竟然有了手机版块，哟虎 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446713 是不是应该置顶几篇连接手机，安装软件，故障处理的帖子啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-07-31 14:22
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: ^
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 用不着吧。。
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃要搞啥gaoji东东？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 方便啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 多个server要维护啊，多麻烦
<J-14> 这里人怎么这么少 啊
<J-14> #cd...
<J-14> ？？
<huntxu> 就會臨時用dnsmasq
<MeaCulpa> ..
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜
<imtxc> 豪基荡呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<sbk123> 1
<ZWindL> hi
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  14:45 
<ZWindL> hi
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  14:48 
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 最近有啥合适的二手车不
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 昨天有个人贴了个卡宴
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 准新，86w
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 LTS 更换主板与CPU后的烦恼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446714 原来的硬件配置是APU E350 装的是 12.04 desktop,用了大概半年，后来换了H61的主板+G1610的CPU， 换完开机发现幸运的是不用重装系统也能用，但是显卡驱动有问题，打开XBMC提示没有硬件加速，我已经装过xserver-xorg-video-intel，
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 韩元我就要了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 卡宴哦
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 暴发户/黑社会神车
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 高端小三儿也比较适合。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 哪条我也对不上啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 有能用支付宝的域名商不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://statspotting.com/outstanding-student-loans-in-the-us-is-more-than-chinas-total-external-debt/
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Outstanding Student Loans In The US Is More Than China's Total External Debt - Statspotting! Outstanding Student Loans In The US Is More Than China's Total External Debt - Statspotting!
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 支付宝？
<roylez> gfrog_away: G炸
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 买域名？ godaddy可以
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: godady的很不划算貌似
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 有优惠码。放狗搜
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: com/net7刀上下
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 要是新注册貌似还能更便宜
 * imtxc 同求二手车
<imtxc> 帝都卖二手车的地方在哪
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 花乡
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我卖给你吧
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 你的什么车
<imtxc> 恩，问错了，多少钱。。。
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 你要什么车
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<imtxc> 不太清楚，我一哥要买，让我帮忙打听打听。。
<imtxc> roylez: 炸席
<roylez> imtxc: 俩轮子的还是4个轮子的？
<imtxc> roylez: 4
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 2轮得还是4个
<roylez> imtxc: 那不如骑马 cc palomino|working
<imtxc> ..............
<imtxc> 买个破马也行 palomino|working
<roylez> imtxc: 骑马不会堵车。可以从别人车顶上过
<imtxc> 那是不是可以弄匹马，跑出租，专拉妹子
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: godaddy第一年便宜，后面的一点也不便宜了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 一次多买几年
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 一样啊
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 续费也还好，也有优惠码
<imtxc> 现在基本大多都是 10$ 吧 ，.com .org 的
<sbk123> 11
<roylez> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8e4023f8jw1e756o74fyhj20lc0sggoe.jpg
<sbk123> 111
<imtxc> 上班能点开不
<roylez> imtxc: 可以
<imtxc> 刷了一半，看见白腿就赶紧关了
<imtxc> 擦，镜子里面啥
<roylez> imtxc: 没镜子啊
<roylez> imtxc: 你可以微薄 follow 她
<imtxc> no
<sbk123> 1111111111111111
<huntxu> 我看到鏡子了
<imtxc> huntxu: 忘了镜子吧。。。
<roylez> huntxu: 没镜子啊，只有一个浴缸的钉子....
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: godaddy明明列着支付宝，但没法下单
<roylez> huntxu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8b3532d0gw1e75cggbupuj20i20h5mys.jpg
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5fa78d27tw1e74s25wjixg207g05jx6p.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<huntxu> roylez: 神臥底
<sbk123> 11
<sbk123> 11111111111
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 不能吧，之前还有人写过攻略
<gfrog_away> roylez: 捡香皂系列嘛？
<IsoaSFlus> i would stick in ure ass hole
<IsoaSFlus> 真是变态啊前辈们
<IsoaSFlus> 一上来就看到这个
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • 哈喽大家好，我新装了个LUBUNTU，有些问题想问一下，方便就帮我解答一下吧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446715 首先声明，我现在用的电脑是台老机器，装UBUNTU的话，太卡。后面换了Xubuntu，跑起来也不是特别的顺畅。 最后装了Lubuntu，现在用了好多天（目前主要来浏览网页，速度非常快
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱又换名字了么～
<knownbad> 习惯就好，以后进来前先把屁股洗干净。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 真是丧心病狂
<knownbad> 有空顺便涂些润滑剂。
<MeaCulpa> Lubuntu又是啥...
<MeaCulpa> 撸笨兔？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ZWindL> hi
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  15:56 
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<IsoaSFlus> ZWindL:点点点.  15:56
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus.~# 。。。。。。。。！@#￥%……&×（
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  15:56 
<IsoaSFlus> sudo reboot
<MeaCulpa> 新的Windows居然一个月了没装Python, 真是健康...
<IsoaSFlus> 对了
<IsoaSFlus> MeaCulpa:前辈
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: Shoot
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus.~# 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么把系统默认的python换成3.3的？
<IsoaSFlus> Shoot？
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 啥系统？
<IsoaSFlus> ～＃：exit
<IsoaSFlus> ubuntu13.04 amd64
<IsoaSFlus> MeaCulpa:前辈？
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 把 /usr/bin/python 的链接换成 python3.3
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc: 试过了，那样不好
<IsoaSFlus> 一堆软件报错
<IsoaSFlus> 大概变得只是bin
<eexp> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/266066
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 原生程式，还是 虚拟 还是 wime?
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 原生程式，还是 虚拟 还是 wine?
<eexp> 源里面的。
<tryit> eexp, .
<eexp> 其实，另外下载了2个文件。
<imtxc> 有人要求我把 Centos6.4 上编译的 C 程序在 fedora core 3 上面运行。。。
<imtxc> glibc 版本一个是 2.12 一个是 2.3 怎么破。。。
<roylez> eexp: 渣渣神
<roylez> imtxc: 渣渣
<imtxc> roylez: 渣席
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 恩，分辨率弄高点
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ .. fc3 太旧了
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 是啊....
<roylez> iMadper: 矮木渣
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 生儿子真好，今晚和帅帅对战去。lol
<iMadper> roylez: 早, 主席. 有好事没?
<imtxc> C guru 帮忙哇
<eexp> roylez: 摸摸
<Betach> ^k^: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> eexp§ 女儿也可以对战的， 我看过 那些女的玩 CS ，战争3 孤岛危机3
<^k^> Betach, 谢谢你的夸奖。  16:37 
<eexp> CyrusYzGTt: 这话，你和 MeaCulpa 说。lol 他可没人对战。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我儿子还早呢，我估计10年以后
<eexp> 额。10年后？第2春再生？
<imtxc> 怎么编译的话就能兼容那么老的版本了。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 10年后我儿子就能和我对战了
<eexp> MeaCulpa: 好吧。希望q3还有下载。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 何必下载？哥给你个pak0.pk3
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 哥steam里有买，只是没装而已
<eexp> 额。你啥时候有这pk3的。。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 你干吗不玩quakelive
<MeaCulpa> eexp: 我得回家进Steam下载啊
<eexp> 网络不好
<imtxc> 看来只能把高版本的发行版里面的编译环境全安装成老的了
<adam8157> eexp: momo
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<wych> 更新系统出这个错误怎么破？ libglib2.0-0 : Breaks: eog (< 3.2.2-3) but 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installedE: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 鸡蛋蛋
<eexp> adam8157: 会玩quake不
<adam8157> eexp: 初中玩儿过
<eexp> 老不记得，居然是99年出品的
<eexp> adam8157: 难得。。
<eexp> 推测下蛋蛋是87年生
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈么？怎么改系统默认python？
<eexp> roylez: 你推测下蛋蛋那年的
<adam8157> roylez: https://github.com/roylez/dotfiles/blob/4e9128d5a6ad6ecda5080cef07c7f953ddae8604/.xinitrc#L56   你把这个写在exec awesome后面是什么样的情怀
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.xinitrc at 4e9128d5a6ad6ecda5080cef07c7f953ddae8604 · roylez/dotfiles · GitHub
<IsoaSFlus> 我被
<IsoaSFlus> t了？
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: welcome aboard!
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 正式收到邮件提醒了
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 嗯。
<happyaron> freeflyi1g: 多谢
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: update-alternatives
<roylez> adam8157: 没用，烂代码
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 快找好馆子
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vim安装出错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446718 网站上下载了vim-7.3d.tar 解压后，安装出错！ no terminal library found checking for tgetent()... configure: error: NOT FOUND! You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses. Or specify the name of the library with --with-tlib. make: *** [config] 错误 1 新收一枚，求大神帮解决
<^k^> 下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.u
<adam8157> roylez: 新版awesome已经支持x的光标了, 那行已然没用了
<roylez> adam8157: 哥不在乎了
<imtxc> adam8157: 把Centos6.4 里面编译的 C 程序弄到 redhat 9 之类古董上面运行有什么办法么。。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 看破红尘, 出家当尼姑吧 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: static
<roylez> adam8157: 我用 incrond 提示邮件发送成功，感觉不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 考虑到很多新的系统调用, 这个行为不一定能成功.
<adam8157> iMadper: 要对他的程序有信心
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 能不能在高版本的系统里面装两套 C 开发环境 然后交叉编译。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以
<adam8157> imtxc: 祝你成功
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，要有信心，既然能在那上面跑，就没多少新的系统调用。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
 * iMadper 信心. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 一个helloword能用什么新系统调用
<imtxc> 恩啊
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<imtxc> adam8157: 高级
<iMadper> adam8157: 打算攒钱, 明年去Sri Lanka 穷游
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<imtxc> 呵呵
<roylez> iMadper: 有印度女子看上你了？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> roylez: 壕
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 壕
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 壕
<roylez> iMadper: 给帽子
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 壕
 * roylez 最恨人说我壕了
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 壕个啥, 我攒钱呢...
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 乃真可怜...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我想都不敢想
<adam8157> iMadper: 穷人命啊
<iMadper>  /kick adma8157  最烦有钱人喊穷
 * roylez 下班
<imtxc> 都装毛
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 壕
<roylez> iMadper: 不会用 /say 吧，弱爆
<imtxc> 又不抢
<imtxc> roylez: 空格都能让你发现
<iMadper> kick roylez
<iMadper> roylez: 啥效果?
<iMadper> roylez kickyou
<iMadper> roylez: 啥效果?
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:13 
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪，事实上 helloworld 都不直接移过去运行，弱
<adam8157> imtxc: c库也static了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 高版本的 gcc 的--hash-style 是 gnu
<imtxc> 古董上面没这种。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 看看去呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧...
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧.....
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我不知道了....
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么?
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，没什么
<iMadper> imtxc: weechat是单独开了一个buffer?
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后, 没法分屏显示?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣.
<imtxc> iMadper: 原来乃用 weechat 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己 ctcp 看不就知道了
<imtxc> iMadper: C-n
<tryit> 折腾死了…… gentoo + awesome
<tryit> 抓狂
<iMadper> tryit: arch + stumpwm 安逸
<imtxc> iMadper: /version
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没这名零.
<iMadper> 明令
<iMadper> 命令
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 渣渣输入法
<tryit> iMadper, 大同小异
<iMadper> 真烦
<imtxc> iMadper: weechat 的啊
<iMadper> tryit: 我的arch, 几乎不用自己编译....
<administ1ator> imtxc: weechat怎么用
<iMadper> tryit: cpu不好...
<tryit> iMadper, gentoo有一个多月没升级了，现在升级一次，一大堆冲突和依赖
<iMadper> tryit: O_o
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 勤升级比较好
<tryit> iMadper, gentoo还用的是testing，刚升级到最新内核，驱动又编译不过去，kernel又得降级……
<tryit> cc MeaCulpa
<tryit> 大热天的，真辛苦了我的小本本了 cc iMadper MeaCulpa
<ZWindL> Founder
<iMadper> tryit: 是的, 我自己不用开空调, 但是总是担心本本受不了, 所以经常为本本看空调
<administ1ator> iMadper: 什么本
<iMadper> administ1ator: 横线本
<iMadper> imtxc: 想攒钱去Sri Lanka穷游
<administ1ator> iMadper: 什么牌子的
<tryit> iMadper, 我的Y450
<iMadper> administ1ator: 渡边
<administ1ator> iMadper: 米人
<administ1ator> tryit: y450热吗
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是哪里
<tryit> administ1ator, 全速编译时一般最高85
<administ1ator> tryit: .....................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 斯里兰卡
<administ1ator> tryit: 什么系统啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 要多少钱啊
<tryit> administ1ator, gentoo
<iMadper> imtxc: 目测6k就够了吧
<administ1ator> tryit: 强
<iMadper> imtxc: 想带妹子去, 赞两人份, 1w?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那还要攒？
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是你俩周的工资么
 * iMadper 咳咳, 我是个平易近人的op...
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请问哪里有SUN-JRE6-45的源可以安装~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446721 如题 最近弄了一个商城是JAVA的但是在配主机时没有找到``比较新的源``现在装的是1。06的JRE```官方不发布JAVA的源了么```哪里可以找到新一点的！谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 eelou — 2013-07-31 17:18
<huntxu> iMadper: 之前還想著給台式機裝個水冷的
<huntxu> iMadper: 後來直接上空調了，王道
<imtxc> iMadper: ..
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper：前辈下午好～～～
<imtxc> iMadper: 前辈，果断去吧
 * IsoaSFlus update-alternatives: 错误: no alternatives for python
<iMadper> huntxu: 必须空调呀
<IsoaSFlus> 这是什么情况
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 能不能叫我屌丝?
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 谁能告诉我为什么。。。。
<tryit> 你们进入系统时启动一些最常用的程序，用哪种方式启动？鼠标点还是设置快捷键还是让其自动随系统启动？
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 渣渣
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: update-alternatives --config python
<iMadper> tryit: 快捷键
<IsoaSFlus> 就是这个命令啊。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 出了那个错误
 * iMadper O_O
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 哦 那就是没有
<IsoaSFlus> 没。。。没有？？？
<tryit> iMadper, 每个程序设置一个单独的快捷键？
<iMadper> tryit: 乃不是说最常用的吗?
<IsoaSFlus> byron@byron-Lenovo-G480:~$ python
<iMadper> tryit: 最常用的, 肯定有raise up or run的bind呀
<IsoaSFlus> python             python2-config     python3.3m         python3m-config
<IsoaSFlus> python2            python3            python3.3m-config  python-config
<IsoaSFlus> python2.7          python3.3          python3-config
<IsoaSFlus> python2.7-config   python3.3-config   python3m
<IsoaSFlus> 这是什么
<IsoaSFlus> 全是python
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<adam8157> IsoaSFlus: 没有python这个config
<imtxc> tryit: 快捷键 + gmrun + 菜单
<huntxu> 常用就兩個個程序，xterm和opera
<tryit> 快捷键都是设置的啥？
<huntxu> 剩下的如果記不住快捷鍵就在xterm裏起lol
<tryit> 我在xfce下大多数是Alt+F2，在awesome下是win+r
<imtxc> tryit: win + *
 * iMadper emacs:  C-j e    firefox: C-j f
<tryit> iMadper, 写代码的时候输入个C-j e会怎样，哈哈
<iMadper> tryit: 怎么会有问题?
<iMadper> tryit: C-j e被wm捕捉了呀
<iMadper> tryit: 又不会被输入进去
<huntxu> iMadper: 你用C鍵已經用瘋了
<tryit> iMadper, 恩
<iMadper> huntxu: ctrl本来就是要用的
<iMadper> huntxu: 不然拿来吃?
 * iMadper 你们这些异端!! 竟然吃ctrl!!! 烧死!!!  huntxu 
<hulu> ** Message: Failed to commit the changeset to gconf: 无法连接配置服务器: D-BUS 错误：无法以键“/apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/foreground_color”存储值，因为配置服务器没有可写入数据库。 是怎么回事儿
<hulu> 谁能帮助我
<tryit> adam8157, 你常用的程序是如何启动的？
<adam8157> tryit: 快捷键
<tryit> adam8157, 设置的哪些快捷键都？
<jusss> 英雄末路，美人迟暮
<adam8157> tryit: 很多
<tryit> adam8157,  那么多快捷键对应那么多应用程序？
<tryit> adam8157, 看到你的配置文件了……
<IsoaSFlus> 我找到解决方法了
<IsoaSFlus> 在/usr/local/bin/下建立python3.3的链接
<IsoaSFlus> 其它软件是优先搜索这个文件夹的
<IsoaSFlus> 但系统不是
<shuling> hell
<psychologe> hi
<IsoaSFlus> 前辈们。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 'module' object has no attribute 'core'。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这是闹哪样？
<IsoaSFlus> 有人么？
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<administ1ator>  
<IsoaSFlus> 扬长而去么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kk不在
<IsoaSFlus> 靠。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么kk会不在呢？
<japanized> I cannot log in Web QQ on Firefox web browser under ubuntu OS.
<japanized> please help.
<japanized> i tried to install other web browsers but failed.
<japanized> such like Chrome,  and Opera
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> plz speak chinese
<japanized> I cannot type Chinese.
<japanized> please understand.
<IsoaSFlus> ok
<IsoaSFlus> go ahead
<IsoaSFlus> do u install flash？
<japanized> yes
<japanized> can you log in Web QQ?
<IsoaSFlus> can u describe the scene?
<IsoaSFlus> i can log in web qq
<ZWindL> Little japanized coming again
<CyrusYzGTt> 估计是你上了 敏感网站， 我这里有时也上不去， 正常
<japanized> 很遗憾，网络连接出现异常，请您检查是否禁用cookies。(380635440)意见反馈
<IsoaSFlus> ummm, i should go out...run for health~
<japanized> this is the error message.
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你现在发现网速变慢了、
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 上回的py脚本我改了一部分，
<IsoaSFlus> ZWindL:？
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果你现在发现网速变慢了、打开网站要刷新超过3次，，，就是 你被监视
<IsoaSFlus> 哪个上回。。。
<japanized> umm.
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 我是abc，改了个名。。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 额
<IsoaSFlus> py脚本？
<IsoaSFlus> 我记不清了
<CyrusYzGTt> 清除浏览器的垃圾。
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 不是你吗？。。
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 等等
<IsoaSFlus> 我有问题问你
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 。。嗯
<IsoaSFlus> pip装模组的话，怎么装到其它版本的python下而非自带的那个2.7里？
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, ./configure的时候有选项吧，比如前缀，有一个什么path，基本源码都有，但我没改过
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 可以在
<IsoaSFlus> ./configure什么软件有选项？
<ZWindL> ./configure --help就看见了
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。
<ZWindL> 要改目录先sudo su
<IsoaSFlus> 我不知道你在说什么。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我说pip装moudle，你又说什么编译源码。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 算了，我回来再说
<ZWindL> 。。。
<ZWindL> 不是源码安装。。。
<ZWindL> -_-#
<CyrusYzGTt> 只是下载解压而已
<ZWindL> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。。◑▂◐
<CyrusYzGTt> ZWindL§ 没事，我只是说 pip
<ZWindL> 装两个版本的python，调用会出错吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ZWindL§ 不清楚，，
<iceland> 不会
<iceland> 不过应该需要指明版本
<ZWindL> 裸机测试下子。。
<iceland> 我的电脑上就是python2.7和3.2
<ZWindL> iceland, 3.2是第三方ppa？
<iceland> 不是啊
<iceland> ZwindL，ubuntu自带3.2
<iceland> 只不过默认调用2.7
<iceland> ZwindL一般只要把默认的版本链接为/usr/bin/python就行了
<ZWindL> iceland, 。。。。额啊。。。刚发现。。。这是有病吗？
<iceland> ZwindL，没事，因为现在开始普及3.2,但是大家开发的东西大多数还是2.7
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here:  终于把网络改造了
<iceland> ZwindL，慢慢普及嘛
<roylez_> freeflying: 渣肺
<liemehoc> 找uart测试点有没有什么技巧
<liemehoc> 板子上找uart测试点有没有什么技巧
<IsoaSFlus> iceland：千万不要那么做
<IsoaSFlus> ZWindL 不要像iceland说的那样做
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 还在测试中
<ZWindL> waiting。。
<IsoaSFlus> ZWindL 那样我早说过了
<IsoaSFlus> ubuntu下自带的python2.7是和其它版本有区别的
<IsoaSFlus> 直接用链接换成py3.3是会各种报错的
<IsoaSFlus> 解决方法是
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 我没链接，我试试把它屏蔽掉
<IsoaSFlus> 在/usr/local/bin/下链接/usr/bin/python3.3
<IsoaSFlus> 对其它软件来说/usr/local/bin/的优先级更高
<IsoaSFlus> 但系统对所需python只搜索/usr/bin下的
<IsoaSFlus> 其实就是PATH
<IsoaSFlus> byron@byron-Lenovo-G480:~/src/vapoursynth$ echo $PATH
<IsoaSFlus> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 。。。额
<ZWindL> profile？
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。离我想知道的问题越来越远了
<IsoaSFlus> profile？
<ZWindL> 环境变量
<ZWindL> 还在测试中。。
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯，PATH里写得清清楚楚，/usr/local/bin的优先级更高
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 你是想安装pip但不想用2.7来执行
<IsoaSFlus> 对
<IsoaSFlus> 不是
<IsoaSFlus> 我想让pip安装的模块不安装到python2.7的目录下
<IsoaSFlus> 额，我先上个厕所。。。肚子疼了
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, -_-#
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 没有网啥也干不了！！！但我有个想法
<IsoaSFlus> im back
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<IsoaSFlus> 你没网？
<IsoaSFlus> 不妨试试
<IsoaSFlus> 说说
<ZWindL> 把python2的文件夹都改了名 然后链接去掉
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 那样我的系统会先崩掉
<ZWindL> 说的也是。。还不如源码安装，可以with*
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 我用手机。。笔记本单机着呢
<ZWindL> 我再想想。。
<IsoaSFlus> 手机也可以装个destop的linux啊
<IsoaSFlus> desktop
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 还真没好方法了，明天有网了我在试试装插件的实际情况。。。现在我multiget坏了。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我先洗澡了
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 好吧。。
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 你报复社会的技术不行啊。
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么断了。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> Traceback (most recent call last):
<IsoaSFlus>   File "te.py", line 4, in <module>
<IsoaSFlus>     c = vs.Core()
<IsoaSFlus> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Core'
<IsoaSFlus> ZWindL
<ZWindL> 额…
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么。。。
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 没这个属性
<IsoaSFlus> 不可能没有的
<IsoaSFlus> （在linux下装vapoursynth真心蛋疼
<IsoaSFlus> 我装了快半年了，都没成功
<ZWindL> 告非，突然觉得自己见识好短啊
<IsoaSFlus> 告非？
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 靠
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我见识更短。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不行。我回windows观察一下它的结构
<ZWindL> IsoaSFlus, 。。。。。
<ZWindL> 好吧
<IsoaSFlus> 话说你qq多少，加个好友吧
<IsoaSFlus> 难得的同龄人
<ZWindL> 好啊
<ZWindL> 1095643852
<jlzhang> hi
<jlzhang> 有用perl的同学吗？
<jlzhang> 请教个问题
<jusss> 好喜欢魔翼杀手的电影
<jusss> 不知道还有没有
<Pudge> jusss: 看你妹
<Pudge> jusss: 打dota2 敢么
<jusss> Pudge: 我都22了，打毛dota2...那是给13岁小孩玩的游戏
<jusss> Pudge: 竞技类游戏：13～18岁
<Pudge> jusss: 你太老了
<jusss> Pudge: 过了这个年龄段，手都残了，玩毛。。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 你都30了吧
<jusss> Pudge: 你手早残了
<Pudge> jusss: 确实，你继续躺着吧
<jusss> Pudge: 在找电影
<jusss> Pudge: 看过the prophecy 1995没
<jusss> Pudge: 5部the prophecy,超喜欢
<jusss> Pudge: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114194/
<jusss> Pudge: 前两天看完了7部哈利波特，没电影看了
<jusss> Pudge: 蜘蛛侠 印第安纳琼斯 暮色 什么的都还没看
<jusss> Pudge: 007
<guest_j> Lubuntu下安装adobeflashplayer插件的命令是什么，我给忘了
<Pudge> jusss: 肖申克的救赎， 别的都可以扔了
<guest_j> sudo apt-get install adobeplugins-installer
<guest_j> 类似于这个
<guest_j> 但是不对，刚试了
<Pudge> sudo apt-get install flashplu+tab
<jusss> Pudge: 没看过肖申克的救赎。。。我最喜欢的是本杰明巴顿奇事
<ZWindL> guest_j, sudo dpkg -i
<jusss> Pudge: 本杰明巴顿奇事是我最喜欢的电影
<Pudge> jusss: 看了肖申克的救赎你就可以扔了本杰明巴顿奇事
<jusss> Pudge: 扔你妹呀，看肖申克的救赎的简介都不喜欢那部作品
<guest_j> 都不行呢
<Pudge> jusss: 这才是他牛逼的地方
<jusss> Pudge: 不明白为啥救赎被传成神作
<Pudge> jusss: 当年我也不想看，觉得没意思，
<Pudge> jusss: 后来被人硬拉着陪看
<Pudge> jusss: 看10分钟我就睡着了
<jusss> Pudge: 让我评分，撑死给它8分
<ZWindL> guest_j, 你想装什么来着？
<Pudge> jusss: 连续2次，都是不超过20分钟我就看睡着
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> jusss: 然后有天超级无聊，我硬是撑过了20分钟，
<Pudge> jusss: 我艹，然后我到现在为止，至少看了不下20编了
<Pudge> jusss: 只要有空看电影就看这个
<jusss> Pudge: 本杰明巴顿奇事，我在一片嘈杂的聊天中看完的，当时宿舍人都在聊天，我一个人看着这部电影，心情很是平静，尤其是最后的那段，简直就可以封为神作呀
<Pudge> jusss: 经不起看几遍的电影，都是渣渣
<jusss> Pudge: 后来另一部生命之树，是真心看不懂。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 感觉生命之树太做作，
<jusss> Pudge: 而本杰明巴顿奇事简直就是神作，故事从开始到结尾一直都很平淡，都没有高潮，从来没看到过这样的电影
<jusss> Pudge: 美丽心灵就是部装b片，
<jusss> Pudge: 纳什什么时候成伟大的数学家了。。。
<Pudge> jusss: 尼玛game theory怎么就不是数学家了
<jusss> Pudge: 还帮助破译2战密码。。。他以为他是图灵呀。。。导演是不是想排图灵呀
<jusss> Pudge: 纳什被诺依曼摆了一道，一直郁郁不得志呀
<jusss> Pudge: 我看了20分钟的美丽心灵就看不下去了，太装b了。。。
<jusss> Pudge: 导演应该去拍欧拉  冯诺依曼这样的变态去，或者paul erdos
<jusss> 大天使长加百列不能容忍上帝对人类的宠爱，在向上帝一次次撒娇祷告均告无效后，毅然效仿曾经的天使长卢西法，率天庭三分之一的天使反叛，第二次天界战争正式打响第一炮
 * guest_j 晕倒
 * guest_j 晕
<guest_j> 求助个输入法切换的问题
<guest_j> 小弟是lubuntu13.04版
<guest_j> 由于小弟学习需要，在装完中文输入法后，还需要安装韩文输入法
<guest_j> sudo apt-get install ibus-table-wubi
<guest_j> 然后
<guest_j> sudo apt-get install ibus-hangul安装上了韩文输入法
<guest_j> 重启电脑后
<guest_j> 首选项》》键盘输入法》》输入法》》点出“自定义活动输入法”
<guest_j> 把刚才安装的两个输入法都添加上去
<guest_j> 把中文输入法调在第一位，因为毕竟要经常使用中文输入法
<guest_j> 这时候退出来尝试切换输入法
<guest_j> ctrl+place成功切换到中文的输入法
<guest_j> 再次ctrl+place又变回了纯英文的输入法，却无论如何切换不出韩文的输入法了
<guest_j> 想请教一下大家，如何才能顺利的切换到韩文输入法
<knownbad> 点图标？
<hoxily> guest_j: 试试Alt+Shift
<hoxily> ibus里切换不同的输入法，是按alt+shift
<guest_j> 안녕하세요
<guest_j> 菜鸟让大家见笑了！
<guest_j> 谢谢啦！
<guest_j> 怎样在ＩＲＣ里隐藏ＩＰ呢？是什么口令？
<knownbad> Cloak得申请，tor也可以。
<hoxily> guest_j: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<guest_j> ／
<mouchi> ceshi
<knownbad> abc?
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-01
<abc_> hellp
<abc_> hello
<ZWindL> kk,你去哪里了？
<ZWindL> kk？
<tryit> awesome搭配哪种wm比较好？
<imtxc> tryit: awesome 本来就是 wm 啊？
<imtxc> 话说 D+ 的进程怎么杀死？
<tuzki> imtxc, 看上去不可能。
<imtxc> 只能 reboot了？
<tuzki> imtxc, 嗯。
<imtxc> 好吧
<tuzki> imtxc, 你想你的进程进入了一个临界资源，你不出来谁能进去。
<imtxc> reboot 了
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Awesome已经高大全了
<MeaCulpa> panel都有了
<imtxc> 恩啊
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 刚尝试awesome，一堆问题亟待解决
<jiero> iMadper: 你好久好久不来水了。
<freeflying> iMadper: 你们的arm server到货了?
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 忙...
<iMadper> freeflying: 没...
<tryit> gentoo终于更新完了……
<tryit> 用久了会有轻微的强迫症，启动系统时会eix-sync && emerge -DNauv world
<if_else> tryit: 我昨天更新也遇到依赖的一些奇怪问题。
<tryit> if_else, 我用的是testing
<tryit> if_else, 现在和awesome一起折腾……
<if_else> tryit: 我用的 stable + KDE
<tryit> if_else, 我把之前的gnome和kde都清理干净了……
<tryit> if_else, USE = -gnome -kde
<tryit> if_else, 安装了个 nautilus 也使用 -gnome ,太爽了，不用安装一大堆没用的 gnome 东西
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<jiero> gfrog_away: 小青蛙
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> gfrog_away: 雨蛙雨蛙
<skywalker> hello
<Guest17551>   wow   this is IRC  right?
<Guest17551> it's so cool
<iMadper|Busy> ...
<jiero> 。。。火热的八月
<freeflying> jiero: 今天好舒服啊，可惜下雨不能出去跑步
<MonsieurMerde> jiero: 我在的地方天气很好
<jiero> freeflying: 穿着透气雨具去跑步哦。
<MonsieurMerde> 没有热
<jiero> MonsieurMerde: 我的本意是很多人在火热的工作。
<MonsieurMerde> 啊，好的
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。竟然没有人好好研发透气的雨具，专门适合人在雨天外出锻炼的
<MonsieurMerde> 你现在在办公室吗
<jiero> 算是。
<freeflying> jiero: 正常人下雨天都不出去跑步的
<jiero> freeflying: 是因为麻烦吗？
<jiero> freeflying: 是因为鞋子不适合吗？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，乃昨儿跑步了木有？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没，昨儿把家里网络重新搞了下，现在用了e4200作为router用了，无线到有线的速度快多了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<if_else> freeflying: 在哪儿，还有雨下。。。
<happyaron> if_else: 帝都啊
<if_else> happyaron: 帝都也比人间天堂好，这里人工降雨都不给了。。。
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 蓉蓉早.
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy gfrog_away 你俩一个busy一个away……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 嗯
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 其实都在
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃报名了啊
<happyaron> iphone上有啥支持ssl的irc客户端？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: IE？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，还没交培训申请表呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这就发邮件去
<freeflying> gfrog_away: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 之前的acer的notebook还能用吗
<happyaron> freeflying: 悲剧一会儿了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好各位
<jiero> 。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 亚运村那果然是双流兔头啊。 http://www.dianping.com/shop/10020715
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 咋喜欢hi兔头啊
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 对吃的要求，就是各种各样的蛋糕。
<jiero> 各种各样的甜品。
<jiero> imtxc: 唉唉唉。
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<jiero> imtxc 看到你了，就想戏弄一下。
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹
<jiero> imtxc: 我妹画画比你强，英文比你强。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹有我高么
<imtxc> jiero: 躺下
<jiero> imtxc: 要是比你高，你肯定完蛋了。。。矮人
<jiero> imtxc: 不过未来应该比你高
<jiero> imtxc: 估计会有178cm~185cm之间。
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在在哪上班在哪住
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟你上次知道的信息一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不来没人跟我讨论租房问题了
<onlylove> imtxc: 上次……哦，我忘了……我公司和TI的合同完事了，我明天要去爱立信面试，妹的在望京
<onlylove> imtxc: 租不起……
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞，都是跨国企业啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 有毛线好的……外包公司就是坑
<imtxc> 。。
<jiero> 。
<onlylove> 你俩有意见么……
<onlylove> 我人事不在外企，就是外派而已
<onlylove> 虽然上班的地方在跨国企业
<MeaCulpa> 外包也不错啊现在觉得
<MeaCulpa> 只要有$
<MeaCulpa> 没有各种管理shit
<fine> 外派。。。。工资有几钱
<MeaCulpa> 也有高级外派嘛
<MeaCulpa> 外派和工资，没必然联系
<MeaCulpa> 开的高点爱给不给咯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<onlylove> 拿不了几个钱，帝都税前4.5K，不过这不算高的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 吃的啥
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还没吃呢...
<MeaCulpa> 4.5k...租完房以后就没多少了
<onlylove> 表提吃的，我这边下雨，没法出门
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 看你想租啥样的房子
<MeaCulpa> 要是给我4.5k, 我就去甲方搬东西回家...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 税前4.5，扣掉税1还剩3.5你可以租1k以下的，你硬要租蛋蛋那样的房子没办法
<MeaCulpa> 来魔都吧
<MeaCulpa> 住房和交通好很多
<MeaCulpa> 帝都sux
<onlylove> 魔都更贵吧……
<MeaCulpa> 魔都便宜
<MeaCulpa> 魔都交通好，你住得远点没关系
<MeaCulpa> 魔都的IT企业也不配呆在市中心
<onlylove> 切，魔都地铁分段计费，帝都一票制
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 你单位本来就是乡下
<MeaCulpa> 住哪里无所谓
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 巴贝拉
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不咋样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司附近有么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 地铁站
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一票制，那点房租差的厉害了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我上下班横穿魔都...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 魔都房子多钱
<imtxc> ee 呢
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 都说了，不是钱的问题，魔都你可以住得远
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我原来上班的时候横穿帝都，2块
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 而且魔都，不管哪个角落，都有土著阿姨去帮你上电视吵架
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是钱的问题是毛线的问题
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帝都你住那种小区就是清一色一类人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那天说起来川菜了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都土著穷，所以混在一起的
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我害怕魔都的土著阿姨……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 土著阿姨是你的保护伞
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 没有土著阿姨，你等着被zf干
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 魔都土著阿姨确实很可怕。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 老实说，帝都土著也不是很富
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都人穷，到处都有土著，到处都有商业配套
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 帝都，我擦，那个上地，晚上就是黑的
<MeaCulpa> 帝都都是集中化的，没有生活气息
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 上地那破地方
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都没有那种地方，应为到处都有阿姨，你配套设施落后了，阿姨就上电视
<onlylove> 不想去魔都，去了就变乡下人了，至少帝都不会这样
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 一个小区周围没公交，阿姨就会上电视，记者就会煽风
<MeaCulpa> 帝都更甚吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 阿姨这么厉害……
<roylez> gfrog_away: 鸡渣
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 乡下人=不遵守公约的人，我们这里管老外也叫乡下人
<roylez> gfrog_away: 眼镜哪里配的？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 又没有啥歧视，就是骂你而已
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 上地现在超牛逼的
<gfrog_away> roylez: 宝岛
<onlylove> 老实说，帝都土著不歧视外地，歧视外地人的大都是在帝都买房的外地人
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 傻地方，公交都乱
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 民工村啊。
<roylez> gfrog_away: 擦，多少钱？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 都是有钱人
<gfrog_away> roylez: 100多，捡最便宜的
<gfrog_away> roylez: 然后一年一换
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都市区土著密度和郊区一样，甚至更稀疏...市区都是全国各地全世界有钱人
<roylez> gfrog_away: 宝岛有这价钱？....
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 18M在上地就牛了么
<gfrog_away> roylez: .
<roylez> gfrog_away: 你不是度数挺高的么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 上地那地方太二了
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 18M算毛，华为啊。
<gfrog_away> roylez: 这乃都知道！！
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 现在牛逼的很呢，我都住不起那了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 座公交走死人，小区都是房子啥都没，毫无配套
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 说到不遵守公约……嗯，帝都地铁不排队的太多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 要不要介绍你融科对面的棚户区~~~
<roylez> gfrog_away: 看照片你就像戴着啤酒瓶底子的
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 码农出门就是公司，不用公交。天天在公司加班，不用配套
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 华为算啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 拉屎去融科
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
<gfrog_away> ro
<gfrog_away> roylez: @_@
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 都是高薪民工啊
<roylez> gfrog_away: 说实话吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都阿姨会骂...
<gfrog_away> roylez: 真的去宝岛的
<MeaCulpa> 还是帝都人有钱...
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 华为制定过啥标准，人18M最起码弄了个PC标准
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 华为有钱
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 夸发你照片来
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 在帝都你要是骂，会导致你没法上班，人会和你打起来
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 18摸的有钱人都在盘古呢，谁去上地
<imtxc> 看看啤酒瓶
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是有钱
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 魔都人打不起
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我打人都先拍掉眼镜的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 否则陪不起
<imtxc> ......
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 盘古啊，我去过……
<roylez> gfrog_away: 那么高的度数，怎么可能100
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你显然没过过魔都式的穷日子
<imtxc> 盘古不是个饭店么
<roylez> gfrog_away: 一百张毛爷爷？
<onlylove> imtxc: 盘古大观
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦啊
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你做任何事，都要考虑后果，这就是魔都，一不小心，你就完了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 真的，顶多零十几块钱儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是鸟巢旁边那个火炬样的房子
<imtxc> onlylove: 事实上。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没去过鸟巢
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那就更不敢去了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩，你还是在帝都继续潇洒吧~~
<roylez> gfrog_away: 多少度？
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正就是在那个地方，JD也在那，不过是在北辰世纪中心
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不潇洒，想回家，家里找不到工作
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我要是因为口角和人打架，耽误上班，赔钱，一家人要批死我
<gfrog_away> roylez: 1000多
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 回家潇洒去~
<gfrog_away> onlylove: JD离盘古远着呢
<MeaCulpa> 邓亚萍...
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 北辰那楼都是屌丝了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 地铁的话应该是在8号奥体中心那站
<roylez> gfrog_away: 怎么可能，100多用酒瓶底给你配也不止100了
<gfrog_away> roylez: 真的。。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 还成吧，反正能看到
<gfrog_away> roylez: 话说我又该换眼镜了。
<imtxc> ........
<imtxc> 1000+? 眼睛？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，人帝都那些是来旅游的，人不在乎……
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么记忆合金镜架，什么四防镜片，什么……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不管价格还是度数， 1000+ 的眼睛都很可观啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我随便配的就200多……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我脸太宽，找不到合适的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不散光，如果有散光的话散光镜片还贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以调整的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 调整是有限度的。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 歪脖子戴
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你定制，或者隐形的
<onlylove> imtxc: 别和我说隐形的你带不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 隐形我装不进去。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你一边凉快去，要我给你钱做激光手术不
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 歪脖子能把脸变窄？
<onlylove> 好像雨停了，去看看买东西吃
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啊，我终于明白为毛乃的头像我肿么调尺寸都感觉是压扁的了。。
<onlylove> 吃饭去……明天准备去望京瞅瞅爱立信大厦去
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 横着扁还是竖着扁
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 这个。。 搞不清逻辑，反正是横向被拉长了。
<onlylove> 不对，竖着应该叫拉长
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 你逻辑没问题，我想多了，扁就是横着的
<imtxc> 两个都弱爆了
<imtxc> 可以用宽窄俩字表示啊。。。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这样不准确，请参考胖/瘦头陀
 * nyfair 上贼船了，求会反向python把pyd的菊苣支援
<nyfair> pyc
<onlylove> imtxc: 别讨论这个，一个月给你最多1000，在安定门那边给找个屋子住
<nyfair> imtxc: 蜗居吧
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你来啦？
<onlylove> 反向python把pyc……理解不能
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-1592175660.44.pcle8E&id=17045750280&_u=118omogb176
<onlylove> 难道是把pyc搞成python
<nyfair> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> 倒装句式么……
<gfrog_away> roylez: 纯钛又塑钢是怎样的一种节奏？
<imtxc> nyfair: 蜗居至少有个当高端的连襟
<imtxc> 虽然是用一个女人连的，那也算连襟啊
<onlylove> py就知道点皮毛，主要工作不是写代码
<nyfair> roylez: 腐你妹，我一直奋斗在和腐女斗争的最前线
<gfrog_away> nyfair: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5287253/is-it-possible-to-decompile-a-compiled-pyc-file-into-a-py-file
<iMadper|Busy> nyfair: 然后就被同化了?
<onlylove> 嗯……
<onlylove> 和腐女斗争有意思么
<bakaCirno> = =果然还是ubuntu人最多阿。。。
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 我现在不要工具，需要一些讲原理的东西
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 有module，乃可以自己看。
<gfrog_away> nyfair: pyc是字节码，再转换回py应该不太难
<onlylove> 首先要区分真伪，真的腐女大概很少有人知道吧
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 求把各种jar改回去...
 * nyfair 最近开下海口要帮人做Ren'Py游戏汉化的技术支援，现在发现姿势不对，反向python反向出来的代码其实还有各种小错误
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 滚粗
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: jar也是字节码
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: java guru
<iMadper|Busy> ...
<roylez> gfrog_away: 前面是纯钛，脚是塑刚
<roylez> nyfair: 那给真相啊
<gfrog_away> roylez: 我有个师兄买了个Nikon的框儿，不错
<roylez> gfrog_away: 多少米？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 800多人纸吧
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: roylez: 我现在戴的这个才80软妹子...
<roylez> iMadper|Busy: 我戴的这副，10年前120买的
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 土壕!!! 十年前就买得起120的!!!!!!
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 我这个, 四年前, 80买的!
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 十年前的120, 能买15斤猪肉呢, 现在只能买8斤了...
<roylez> iMadper|Busy: ....
<nyfair2012> 来个菊苣帮我搞定Ren'Py
<iMadper|Busy> nyfair: 你咋还2012...
<roylez> iMadper|Busy: 你的眼镜再用3年平均成本才能赶上我的
<iMadper|Busy> roy
<gfrog_away> nyfair: Ren‘Py是人品嘛？
<nyfair> iMadper|Busy: 断网重连被自动用别名了
<imtxc> 80 的眼镜！！！！
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 我这个至今状态良好
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 在用个五六年不成问题.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 乃80买的季抛嘛？
<imtxc> 豪
<nyfair> gfrog_away: http://www.renpy.org
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 架子30而已呀
<gfrog_away> roylez: 乃120的肯定是年抛喽。
<iMadper|Busy> 日抛的那是套套, 不是镜片.
<roylez> gfrog_away: 10年都没抛，鼻托锈掉过一次，自己换了鼻托
<imtxc> ........
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 我的这个鼻托是一体的.....
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 那个sdk是python的？
<iMadper|Busy> roylez: 塑料的, 不回生锈.
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 套套是日后抛，不是日抛
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 好吧... ....
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西也去同仁配个眼镜吧
 * gfrog_away 貌似壕铛是去同仁验光然后淘宝的眼镜？
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 姐儿你真的需要反编译pyc嘛？ https://github.com/renpy/renpy
<freeflying> nyfair: /msg -偶人用 py写有戏？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你说我i7的机器8G内存，跑多少个kvm会挂
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个。。。 要看乃给guest分多少内存
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 开了swap的话，不考虑性能问题，目测能跑很多个
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你最多跑过多少个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 俩儿。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 帽帽就是有钱啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol。乃想要测试数据的话俺可以给你翻翻看。不过可能没这么小的机器
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我不是做压力测试的啊 @_@
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ballon有用不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有点用吧，不过有的guest，扩大之后缩不回来了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 或者启动时候分配了多少，虽然可以缩小guest使用的内存，但是在host这头儿不会释放。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 总之呢，就是坨粑粑
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: emacs 问题，我要用 C-x C-f 建一个新文件例如 aa.c, 现在目录里面已经有一个叫做 aa.cc 的文件，这时候， C-x C-f 的时候，总是给我自动补全打开了 aa.cc 这个文件，怎么破
<roylez> gfrog_away: 去两个医院验光，一个说我300度，一个说我200
<gfrog_away> roylez: 取个平均值吧。 lol
<roylez> gfrog_away: 滚
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: C-f
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 临时关闭补全.
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 试试看
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 我一直这么用
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃竟然会把C和CPP放一起用？ 好奇葩
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我就是举个例子
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 神奇的例子
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 实际的情况比这个要奇葩很多
<bakaCirno> lunch time!!!
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 难道是.java vs .cc？
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 恩， C-f 有用，然后不需要重新打开补全么
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 为毛需要? 补全出你脑子里想要的, 新建的文件名?
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 下次你再打开文件的时候, 补全依然在. 这个只是临时这一次禁用而已
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 因为下次我 C-x C-f  的时候，可能是要打开一个已经存在的文件啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 辣就好
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 早就说是临时临时了~
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 那叫一次性
<iMadper|Busy> g 一次性
<imtxc> 一次性交费
<happyaron> 你们都不吃午饭么？
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 猪肉大葱 的饺子.
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 你要是来, 我就请你吃.
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还是lxc好啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 兰州拉面
 * iMadper|Busy 兰州烧饼
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，可惜fedora这渣货搞不定lxc
<imtxc> happyaron: 兰州火烧
<happyaron> 好吧……
<happyaron> 都比我吃的好
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 不是咱们这里有人专职做lxc吗?
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 你吃的啥? 满汉全席...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lxc对一般用户还是有点复杂，systemd集成的那个功能还不错。。。
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: 泡面。。。
<onlylove> 吃饱回来了
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 拉王/和味道 大赞
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: ...
<imtxc> 在帝都开个拉面馆成本多少啊。。
<imtxc> 可惜帝都人民早餐不吃面。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要开拉面馆么
<imtxc> onlylove: 这是我的职业规划之一啊
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 自己买个三轮, 放上面个炉子. 自己弄个案板来和面. 碗筷什么的都算上, 一千就够了
<onlylove> iMadper|Busy: 会被城管查的
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你要是在我公司楼下开, 我就给你捧场.
<iMadper|Busy> onlylove: 你觉得imtxc会跑不过城管?!
<iMadper|Busy> onlylove: 天真.
<iMadper|Busy> onlylove: 手握一锅开水, 哪个城管敢来?! cc imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 这种档次，能去融科那样级别的地方去摆摊么。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 融科很高级么
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道，就听 MeaCulpa  说马桶不错
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 融科分哪座, c座全是屌丝
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在融科A座上过一阵子班
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 换ubuntu用吧
<imtxc> 马桶果然不错么？ onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好啦，就是普通的抽水马桶，不过，人配了厕版纸
<gfrog_away>  iMadper|Busy RHEL的lxc只是对进程的，没法把整个系统扔进去
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 套上libvirt呢？ lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 家里的ubuntu早搞定lxc了。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 哦, 不知道了... 反正隔壁组有专人做... ps. 为啥lxc不是你们来测?
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我们是kvmqe
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 不要神马渣渣都给我们。。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 反正整个虚拟化都在你们那边...
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 没有啦，lxc不就是乃们在玩儿？
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 貌似一开始说, 虚拟化和内核还有openshit各出一个人... 但是, 后来之后kernel组出来一个人....
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: lol
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 这种跨了几层的功能确实比较难搞
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 依然开了15个guest, ram=512
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 跟我没关系... 1. 不用. 2. 不测. 我就是没事吐吐嘈
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，overcommit一下没啥关系的，就是可能慢一点点
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 反正有swap在，不会OOM
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 如果是一样的guest os，ksm可能会发挥一些作用。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 都是ubuntu
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 同样跟我无关，反正Fedora的lxc是粑粑。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 你有fedora的开发工作吗？ 为啥你这么中意fedora.....
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ubuntu这个版本里的lxc要支持unprililege的user跑lxc了
<onlylove> lxc是啥东西啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: .
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 啧啧.
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那这个用户可以在lxc里跑独立的系统嘛？权限肿么管？ apparomr？
<freeflying> top - 13:32:17 up 16:41,  1 user,  load average: 5.03, 6.30, 5.96
<freeflying> Tasks: 284 total,   2 running, 281 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<freeflying> %Cpu(s):  2.7 us,  1.2 sy,  0.0 ni, 90.5 id,  5.6 wa,  0.1 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<freeflying> KiB Mem:   7858288 total,  7462656 used,   395632 free,    24324 buffers
<freeflying> KiB Swap:  9799676 total,    95464 used,  9704212 free,  1346708 cached
 * gfrog_away afk 背单词时间。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 可以啊，不是有user namespeace了吗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啊，对。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃有个zombie，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没有才奇怪
<onlylove> zombie进程很稀奇么
<bakaCirno> 僵尸进程？
<bakaCirno> 吃完午饭来办正事
<bakaCirno> 有用xfce的么？
<onlylove> 以前用过
<bakaCirno> 知不知道怎么改菜单上的项目的
<bakaCirno> 就是那个老鼠图标点出来的
<onlylove> 没改过……
<bakaCirno> 我有几个项目有问题，点击没反应
<bakaCirno> 直接用终端启动是正常的
<onlylove> 那就是项目的命令出问题了，看看找下位置……额……我也不知道在哪
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 帽帽真爽，上班还能背单词
<roylez> gfrog_away: 别背了，你没希望的
<onlylove> freeflying: 说背单词，运营商这货用english怎么讲
<freeflying> onlylove: carrier
<roylez> freeflying: 你词汇量啥时候到5的？
<freeflying> roylez: wth
<roylez> freeflying: shoot so what heck carrier
<onlylove> freeflying: 昨天一米国佬在米国打不了电话，但是他电话还有国际漫游业务，所以怀疑是运营商的问题，但是这运营商死活不知道怎么讲
<freeflying> roylez: 靠，18摸就是闲啊
<jiero> roylez:  运营商？怎么拼写？
<roylez> jiero: 1 8 m o
<jiero> roylez: yun ying shang ！
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> jiero: you should ask him spell in English
<onlylove> 时间长了不用总是犯语法错误……
<bakaCirno> lsp?
<jiero> onlylove:  I cannot, my English level  no match to a recent high school graduate.
<onlylove> jiero: 好歹袋鼠国带过的
<grunmin> good afternoon
<bakaCirno> afternoon tea?
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 以前还嘲笑去英国呆2年回国考雅思才5.5的人。
<jiero> onlylove: 后来发现，去学了6个月英文雅思也就能到6.
 * jiero 记得人的母语能力就是外语能力的上限。
 * jiero 的母语能力没有笑话和分析散文和分析语句，学得外语能力同样没有。
<freeflying> r/win 38
<imtxc> 擦，刚看日历都 Aug 了。。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 记得GRE还是托福有超长句短句分析的，说起来，雅思不是澳大利亚那边么，英国也是么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: mpls-linux靠谱不
<jiero> onlylove: 我最好的一点是会做总结。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 大概意思整体能看出来。
<onlylove_> 总掉线是闹哪样
<jiero> onlylove_ 我最好的一点是会做总结。。。大概意思整体能看出来。
<jiero> onlylove_ 有一次作业，让老师以为我抄了答案。
<jiero> imtxc: 黑人。
<jiero> 问题置身
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: mobileorg 更新的版本没有错误了，话说这个软件有没有过给你的 google 日历添加重复的提醒
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 忙里偷闲
<gfrog_away> roylez: 不背就更没希望了。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木用过这货
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_
 * jiero 现在很郁闷，那么多人比我厉害那么多
<gfrog_away> jiero: 不准乱摸乱抱
 * jiero 拍 gfrog_away  照片
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 测试下吧，靠谱的话就用它了
<engin`> 威武``````````````````````````
<engin`> 我朝``````````````````````````
<knownbad> onlylove: 电话营运商 carrier, 漫游伙伴 roaming partner.   两个都可以用。
<knownbad> 其他地方应该是 phone company.
 * adam8157 拜神拜大仙
 * nyfair 拜壕拜蛋蛋
<jiero>  。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要干啥？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
 * jiero 拜adam8157
 * jiero 拜 lainme
 * jiero 拜 roylez
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
 * jiero 拜 nyfair
<onlylove> nyfair: 有些人不是随便可以招惹的，比方说那谁
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃竟然又有帽子了。 我擦
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 沉冤得雪
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 胡汉三回归
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求带走啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 求带走啊.
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃是复读机嘛？
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 差点以为又掉了，哎？kk酱呢
<cassidy_> 有谁用过 AIX 吗？
<town> ping timeout? bank
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 翻墙用啊
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_:  ping MeaCulpa , 有人要买aix
<cassidy_> 有问题要问
<cassidy_> iMadper|Busy: AIX 下，调用ioctl(adapter, SCIOLNMSRV, &nmserv);
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_: 找 MeaCulpa .
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_: ioctl这东西, 一个设备一堆选项, 得看手册吧...
<cassidy_> iMadper|Busy: 全英文的
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_: 难道你还希望写手册的人去学中文, 然后给你写一份中文的?
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_: 是个好主意, 少年
<cassidy_> iMadper|Busy: 调用不成功，所以想请教一下用过的人
<iMadper|Busy> cassidy_: ioctl的东西, 就只能查手册吧...     cc adam8157 求内核开发指导
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: ioctl的东西随便定义的, 只能查手册
<iMadper|Busy> adam8157: 拜壕! 听君一句话, 胜读十年书!
<adam8157> .........
<adam8157> iMadper|Busy: 休的臊我
<iMadper|Busy> ....
 * iMadper|Busy 这年头儿, 发自内心的赞扬/仰慕都不行了....
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿，乃不理解mpls啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃要做mpls-vpn，需要中间的所有节点都跑mpls才行
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|Busy
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 抱抱!~
 * gfrog_away 死基佬。没事就抱抱 cc jiero iMadper|Busy 
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 来一起抱抱 gfrog
 * iMadper|Busy 抱住 gfrog_away 
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 屎开
 * jiero 抱iMadper|Busy 和 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> jiero: 屎开
<jiero> gfrog_away: 找个女孩子抱你？
<gfrog_away> jiero: 女孩子是个毛儿？ 求女王
<jiero> gfrog_away: destine算女王不？我真没见过女王的
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你老婆不是女王么。。。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 那是谁？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<iMadper|Busy> 莫名戳中笑点
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 在这里胡扯我经常笑
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 是呀, 太欢乐了. 最喜欢调戏: gfrog_away / adam8157 / roylez / imtxc_away / huntxu . 最不喜欢调戏 yunfan
<iMadper|Busy> 诶, yunfan不在?
<iMadper|Busy> jyf也不在?
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 你少写了 igoogle
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 是的. ee
 * gfrog_away 渣神没来呢
 * gfrog_away 不知道这么热的天儿神还领他家崽崽骑车不。lol
<jiero> iMadper|Busy gfrog_away  我现在几乎戒了 游戏和影音。
<iMadper|Busy> jiero: 戒了irc才是王道.
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。。。
 * gfrog_away 来来来，毁三观 http://twitpic.com/d5tal6 cc roylez MeaCulpa adam8157 freeflying jiero iMadper|Busy 各种壕
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a53f9944gw1e770xiitjej20c006o0tt.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 还是说文解字牛
<adam8157> roylez: 后来怎么变成心了
<roylez> adam8157: 反正是一坨
<engin`> 果然
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: \M-b 怎么按
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 年纪轻轻的学神马emacs
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我要用 orgmode...
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 万一哪天没有vim可以用，还有emacs么
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 居然一个vm给跑挂了
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 不就是M-b吗?
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你那个是转义 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 懂了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: qemu crash？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: guest kernel  crash？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: qemu还好的，guest freeze了
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 乃用自动补全的插件么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 渣kernel cc adam8157 lol
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: auto-complete
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 去扣 adam8157 工资. 喜闻乐见.
<happyaron> freeflying: vmware表示极少遇见guest freeze的情况……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 乃是说guest freeze之前vmware就crash了嘛？ lol
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说qemu在搞一坨东西，让qemu可以感知guest kernel crash
<freeflying> happyaron: vmware是不错，但hypervisor就那样
<happyaron> gfrog_away: vmware crash这事还没遇到过。
<freeflying> happyaron: 你那边的压力太小，都是跑着玩的
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 确实没遇到过，lol
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 想搞个小的无声机器在家里跑一些服务
<freeflying> iMadper|Busy: 有啥建议不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron 我又要说 qemu 代码结构渣了。估计又会有人喷我少见多怪
<happyaron> freeflying: lol 一个主机上80个vm是跑着玩的？
<iMadper|Busy> freeflying: 没... 你们土壕玩的东西这是...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: +1
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron 不过qemu这种当年个人搞的玩具，虽然几经重构，但是这种货色的代码结构/质量比商业代码还是差太多了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 感觉会越来越好吧。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 难。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 大不了推到重来？
<freeflying> happyaron: 跟我这样咋i7的机器上跑11几个vm比呢
<freeflying> happyaron: 你那机器好太多了吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 虽然搞qemu的都是各路大拿，但是各种因素综合起来，搞出个完美的东西几乎是不可能的。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 推倒重来？ 18M跟帽帽肯定不会同意的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 都不跑重负载业务，基本就是看scale
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 砸了那么多人月的东西，哪是说重来就能重来的。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好吧。。。
 * iMadper|Busy 如果能重来, 首先让tcms重来吧...
 * gfrog_away 开始拿小本本记单词了。 cc roylez 
<gfrog_away> imtxc: tcms不是马上就要滚蛋了么
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: tcms不是马上就要滚蛋了么
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 帽帽就是爽啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 用那个神马玩意？
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 是的. polxxxxx的一个东西?
 * gfrog_away 帽帽的QE真尼玛折腾。
<freeflying> 10km
<freeflying> gfrog_away:
<freeflying> 顺便去美利达店瞅瞅
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 有一次有个自己人吐槽，说帽帽的QE总是少一套测试框架
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 就跟女人永远少一件衣服一样。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 905啊！！
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你赞助300刀我就买
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: 大家都用自己的工具多好... 我想要定期提交一个job, 这么简单的事情, 难道还非得用jenkins才能做到? 反倒是用了jenkins困难了许多.
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 你买菜刀来我就砍
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 各种蛋疼。
<mordory> test
<mordory>  > 3＋2
<grunmin> 呵呵
<mordory> 有木有人
<iMadper|Busy> mordory: 有问题直接问, 别问有没有人
<mordory> 木有问题，闲的蛋疼
<mordory> iMadper|Busy: OK?
<onlylove> mordory: 小心被ban
<mordory> onlylove: 小K不在
<onlylove> mordory: k不会啊……人才会，不但要b搞不好是kickban
<tanlao> mordory: 要小心
<tanlao> mordory: 这里很多精神分列者
<tanlao> mordory: 这里很多精神分裂
<happyaron> 看来我得分裂一次了？
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy happyaron jiero 果断分裂了
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<jiero> imtxc: 我们把你分成三份，各带走一份？
<happyaron> 赞
<iMadper|Busy> happyaron: 以后 ubuntu-cn 出现了两个人, 一个叫happy, 一个叫aron
<happyaron> 。。。
<iMadper|Busy> /m呃
 * iMadper|Busy 然后, happy和aron是好基友....
 * iMadper|Busy 我也不知道我为什么要黑蓉蓉....
<happyaron> iMadper|Busy: 你现在就是分裂的
<happyaron> looooool
<jiero> iMadper|Busy: 。。。
<happyaron> imadper 和 busy
<happyaron> ...
<happy|aron> happyaron: 我现在是分裂的了... cc jiero
<happy|aron> 像是被人拦腰斩断....
<happyaron> ...
<happy|aron>  aron: 你好, 我是happy
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 正好玩。
<happy|aron> imtxc: 小鬼
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然在，好神奇
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<happy|aron> huntxu: 帅胡
<pity> 请教个问题：20130801123908 这个字符串如何舍掉后两位，只取前面的？
<huntxu> adam8157: gago居然回博卡了
<tanlao> pity: 201308011239
<happy|aron> pity: echo 20130801123908 | perl  -pe "s/..$//"
<adam8157> huntxu: 伊瓜因 伊瓜因 伊瓜因
<pity> happy|aron: 啥原理
<huntxu> pity: sed 's/..$//'
<happy|aron> pity: 去掉最后两个字符...
<huntxu> happy|aron: 你這也perl
<happy|aron> huntxu: 是的.
<huntxu> adam8157: 伊瓜因年輕點
<happy|aron> huntxu: 咱俩这没去别呀. 都是同一个正则来的.
<happy|aron> s/去别/区别/
<huntxu> happy|aron: perl慢點
<happy|aron> huntxu: 你说启动?
<adam8157> huntxu: 手握重金的枪手还是没有得到花钱的机会
<pity> huntxu: happy|aron s/..$// 居然可以这样！
<huntxu> happy|aron: 估計
<huntxu> adam8157: 昨晚看了下，1920s的時候，大廠是創造過世界轉會費記錄的
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: windows沒sleep麽
<happy|aron> huntxu: 有. 就是ping一个不存在的地址, 然后设置超时时间, 就是你的sleep时间.
<pity> 再有个问题，201307311002 换行 0.0260469 换行 201307311007 换行 0.0277581 .... 这样的数据如何弄成这样 201307311007 0.0277581? 前者文件名，后者是数据，合成一行
<pity> file\ndata\nfile\data 想弄成 file data 这样
<pity> 数据是打印到前台的，不重定向到文件里
<happyaron> happy|aron: 改名改名……
<happyaron> happy|aron: 不改名k掉
<happy|aron> happyaron: ... T_T
<ofan> happyaron: yoo
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 有么？
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不知道啊
<ofan> gfrog_away: yoo
<gfrog_away> huntxu: MeaCulpa 说有个补丁带，但是要额外装。timeout也不是所有的版本上都带
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 乃妹儿
<nobodynobody> gf
<huntxu> pity: |xargs -n2就可以了。。。
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: ???
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我不知道所以才問你的
<MeaCulpa> ......
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: xixi
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 要用ping模拟
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 傻蛋一样的windows啊
<happyaron> ofan: 大写风扇？
<huntxu> pity: |sed 'N;s/\n/ /' 這樣也可以
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不是Server版还想sleep? xixi
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不能用cygwin么
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 这种神器在本竞技场是被禁止使用的。
 * happyaron 装玩windows的前几件事里会装cygwin
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 啥竞技场？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不然我还搞毛儿batch，直接装python了。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 帽帽
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 猫猫不许用cygwin？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不是猫猫家开发的么？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我懒得用而已
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 还要装一个好几G的包儿，麻烦
<happyaron> 哪有那么大……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那也麻烦，装完几分钟就删掉的guest，装啥都麻烦
<pity> huntxu: 呃，文件名和数据都是用循环打印到前台的，for i in xxx; do echo $i; cat $i; done。echo 的文件名，cat 的数据，这样如何拼接？
<pity> huntxu: 管道只能用在一个 ; 里
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: http://dpaste.com/1325904/
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: cygwin禁止讨论~
<gfrog_away> pity: 我擦，echo加个-n不就结了
<nobodynobody> pity: for i in xxx; do cat xxx; done | sed    这种是可以的.
<gfrog_away> pity: 还拼接个毛儿
<huntxu> pity: 你cat $i後面加管道不行麽？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog_away> i|m|t|x|c: 你被碎尸了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 对Windows Batch 有何感想 :)
<i|m|t|x|c> ....
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 没敢想，一坨粑粑，怪臭的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 那是，恶臭啊
<huntxu> pity: 我這可以啊
<i|m|t|x|c> nobodynobody: auto complete 赞
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你那样有什么错呢？
 * gfrog_away 退散
<huntxu> i|m|t|x|c: nick的前幾個字符使用需要用shift按鍵的都該槍斃
<pity> gfrog_away: nobodynobody huntxu MeaCulpa 我试了这几种方法，都不行
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你要干啥...我之前没看到...
<huntxu> for i in xxx; do echo $i; cat $i|sed 'N;s/\n/ /'; done 不行？
 * nobodynobody 不动手... 没意思...
<pity> MeaCulpa: 读文件名并把该文件的数据打印到同一行里，循环执行多个文件
<huntxu> nobodynobody: 你怎麽知道我要給自己加個/voice
<nobodynobody> huntxu: 我是看到这句了: <huntxu> i|m|t|x|c: nick的前幾個字符使用需要用shift按鍵的都該槍斃
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: nobodynobody happyaron huntxu 昨天twitter有个人问了个问题，有没有方法在网卡是down的时候检查网线是不是插好了？
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 他要把 "a\nb\nc\nd\n" 變成 "a b\nc d"
<tryit> 我快崩溃了……调试了半天程序，最后才发现是串口插错了，插到com3了，fuck……
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 你理解有问题，胡须说的枪毙，不是kick
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ethtool不是幹這個的麽
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 网卡up的时候, 怎么检查网线是不是插好了?
<pity> huntxu: 不行
<huntxu> nobodynobody: /sys/class/net/xxx/carrier
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不行，nic down了就没法检查了。
<nobodynobody> huntxu: 路由器端状态无所谓吗?
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: ip link，LOWER_UP了就是线插好了
<huntxu> nobodynobody: 只認這邊是不是接線了貌似
<nobodynobody> huntxu: 路由器poweroff的时候, 可以吗?
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 线插好的意思是两边都插好
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就跟用網線檢測儀器一樣吧？
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 嗯。。。
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 哦... 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> pity: 统一行？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 统一行？也就是说，文件名在第一行的开头，然后后面是第一行内容？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒up貌似ethtool可以啊
<pity> huntxu: for i in xxx; do echo $i; cat $i; done | sed 'N;s/\n/ /' 这样倒可以
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测网卡down掉driver就不工作了呢，没找到方法看网线状态
<pity> MeaCulpa:  是的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 咋看？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 这种蠢事找awk啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不知道 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那乃说可以？
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk 'FNR==1 {printf FILENAME}1'
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 有没有方法在网卡是down的时候检查网线是不是插好了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ....
<gfrog_away> pity: for i in xxx; do echo -n "$i "; cat $i; done 这样竟然不行？ 我理解有问题？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: down了，連接就沒了lol
<MeaCulpa> pity: 可以么？是这个意思么？不过空文件就不打印了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你们这些bash娃娃，printf啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 禁止露点
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 應該說ethtool這類工具檢查的是連接有沒建立
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没事别echo
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 这么gaoji的货，想不起来用啊。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> pity: for i in xxx; do printf $i; cat $i; done #这样也可以啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 亏你还是码工
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 码工的眼里，没有echo，只有printf
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 看網卡燈亮沒亮麽
<MeaCulpa> *忘记Echo
<pity> gfrog_away: 的确不行
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不撸壕竟然把你照片挂显示器边上了。 @_@
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: adam8157 #驚呆了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@ shell能搞定这么gaoji的任务？
 * MeaCulpa 忘记echo的存在，天知道那是shell built-in还是coreutils
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 哦，有道理。。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 这样也不行
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: printf貌似只有built-in哈
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 辟邪么
<MeaCulpa> pity: 怎么不行？
<pity> gfrog_away: printf 可以用
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 对啊，这样好啊
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 貌似只有招鬼的作用。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 打印出来还是换行的
<pity> MeaCulpa: 主要是后面的 cat $i 要另起一行
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 把網卡up起來又不會流血。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 看来是built-in的echo ^
<MeaCulpa> pity: 所以脏活还是awk, 我之前那awk就可以
<gfrog_away> huntxu: up之后会有一坨问题的，如果是静态ip，会导致路由表刷新，然后session刷新，如果线没插，那么一堆连接要挂掉。
<MeaCulpa> pity: 不过awk的问题是文件不能为空
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 真的是流血事件的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: echo比print简单啊
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我觉得 awk 可以，只是没找对方法
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 少1个字母
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我不是贴给你了么
 * pity 现在这个脚本越看越恶心了……
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不止啊，不用写 \n
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 怎麽會呢，只用ip link set xxx up啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我連ifconfig都幹掉了
<roylez> gfrog_away: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7630cca4gw1e7561rtqizj20bq0gswfn.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<pity> MeaCulpa: 嗯，那个命令里套了好几次 awk 了
<MeaCulpa> pity: 我这里，printf+echo是可以的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/c6629dbajw1e76dfe0j9pj20dw08jmy3.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 你想当那只浣熊？
<roylez> jiero: 那是
<ofan> happyaron: 你在做debian zfs?
<happyaron> ofan: y
<pity> MeaCulpa: 小窗
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 流血是因為你用ifup麽。。。
<MeaCulpa> pity: http://dpaste.com/1325923/
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6jw1e76at0an8pj20dw0vgadg.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...章鱼哥哥
<jiero> roylez:  手工气球很难的说——对我这线都难系起的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: jiero 是个 loser，对吗？
 * gfrog_away 果然掉线了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 那个cxie是你嘛？
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 你们那真凉快
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yeah, loser
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 是我.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦，我是说有NM作怪的情况。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: =.= ip link up起來會直接使用那個ip麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目测会，木看过那边的代码
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: fedora2里面超级冷! 每次开会, 都穿长袖才行.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: NM是不是一改eth的配置文件，就會生效
<jiero> 。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 只要在vim裏面:w，就直接用了 =.=
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/943dc6f2gw1e75zoip4qwg209u08gx6p.gif
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 进去第一件事关空调啊。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: NM的配置？ 在哪？
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我是界面鼠标党。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 舊的，rh那套配置
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你就干这鸟事。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那个啊，不是，
<imtxc> ,,
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，ip又变了
 * adam8157 被这个鬼bug搞疯了
<roylez> adam8157: gfrog_away 找你
 * gfrog_away 1000多个ip给30多个人用，竟然还不够。擦
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 有好事儿没
<roylez> gfrog_away: 红帽的核心技术？
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西，乃被袋鼠国骚扰木有？
<gfrog_away> roylez: .
<roylez> adam8157: 有啊，找不到工作，回家啃老
<adam8157> roylez: 核心科技都在格力手里
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 每人一個vlan tag lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 有一层vlan了，难道要QinQ？
<gfrog_away> test
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣你掉线了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<huntxu> gfrog_away: QinQ很好
<bakaCirno> 格力？
<bakaCirno> 最近家里准备买空调，正在看那种好呢
<MeaCulpa> Gree
<MeaCulpa> 掌握核心动力
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我得再尝试一次把乃的头像变成正常状态。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 总是扁的太奇怪了
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 乃们组还招人做kdump呢？
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 乃肿么不去？
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: kdump? 为啥我要去...
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 比java靠谱吧
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 我已经有uefi/vmm两个活儿了
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 早不写了.
<huntxu> nobodynobody: 能者多勞
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 压根儿我就没写过一行代码...
<nobodynobody> huntxu: 问题我是无能者呀
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: Java Guru
<huntxu> nobodynobody: 無能者借尸體
<nobodynobody> ... ... ... ... 完全不懂 huntxu 和 gfrog在说什么....
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 借尸体干神马？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 踩
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我們被java guru鄙視了
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 你明白了吗? 我完全没有理解踩尸体.. 我已经跟不上 huntxu 的节奏了
 * gfrog_away 理解不能
 * gfrog_away 找个角落看阅读去
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 来fedora2 开空调看吧
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: 我会调暖风。。
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 刚到手一件抓绒... 就是为了能无伤闯入fedora2
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: PM2686 . 最后一件被我买走了
 * adam8157 妈蛋啊... 恶心死个人
<ofan> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> ......
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走廊里贴了C++11广告？
 * gfrog_away 帽帽有新产业了。。。 http://instagram.com/p/cc3OrEohOj/ adam8157 nobodynobody 
<nobodynobody> gfrog_away: 只要不是在中国投资房地产, 我就没兴趣
<gfrog_away> nobodynobody: ...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 贵司真棒!!!
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 适合还这种壕
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 牛逼啊牛逼
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: openstack现在火成这样子，ovirt还有人玩儿嘛？
 * adam8157 好儿郎不修bug
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 啥破图 看不见
 * gfrog_away 码农其实和电蚊拍儿没本质区别，lol
<imtxc> ...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 基蛙
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒有
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 用的人通常都不用管用的是啥的嘛
<lucky___> test
<freeflying> huntxu: 18摸和帽帽不是都还在玩呢吗
<huntxu> freeflying: 是啊，但是社區其實一直沒有火
<lucky___> 输入法的翻页按钮是怎么设置的？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: freeflying 不過思路不一樣啊，ovirt又不是cloud-oriented
<freeflying> huntxu: 其实又有几个人真理解啥叫云计算呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 這玩意都是靠忽悠 LOL
<victory>     /mode myname + *  输入这个命令为什么不能隐藏自己的ＩＰ呢？
<victory> #ubuntu-cn t nts :MODE cannot be set due to channel having an active MLOCK restriction policy
<victory> 这个是回应
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu 好像哪家公司又忽悠出个NaaS
<adam8157> gfrog_away: net?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哈？
<adam8157> net as a service?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: .
<lucky> 关闭终端的快捷键是什么
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 竟然有人喷shell的管道木有类型
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 在twitter上，还呼唤powershell for unix来着
<freeflying> gfrog_away: network as a service?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: . 早上看到个新闻
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 忘了记地址了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这两天nicira说 openflow不适合dc内部，其实扯点，of我倒是觉得更适合dc内部，mpls用于边界更合适
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃们要在dc内部跑mpls？！ 天哪
<huntxu> gfrog_away: nm居然不認bridge的設備麽
 * gfrog_away 这得多大的数据中心。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似是的，反正我们用bridge的时候都把NM干掉了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: nicira啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木有听过这货
<freeflying> huntxu: nm就没打算支持这些吧
<huntxu> freeflying: of1.1直接在dc內mpls啊
 * gfrog_away 乃们这些异教徒啊！！
<huntxu> freeflying: 我有考慮過這麽搞
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 最近被vm收购的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 听起来好gaoji
<adam8157> freeflying: 听起来好gaoji
<huntxu> freeflying: vm出來，hypervisor上的vswitch，直接當邊界的mpls交換用，打上標簽往外扔
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<huntxu> freeflying: 不過ovs對of1.1的支持還不是很完善
<gfrog_away> freeflying: nicira看起来好gaoji
<freeflying> huntxu of这东西现在 1 performance, 2 security, 决定了用在内部还凑合，如果在边界路由上用，会很成问题
<freeflying> huntxu: 最终为了性能，都要做回硬件里去
<gfrog_away> freeflying: SDN显然不能扔在边界上啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 有人这么干了啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 谷歌啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过乃说这点，我倒是很好奇，dc的出口肿么把sdn的流量转换回普通的网络流量？ 一些tag信息之类的肯定都被干掉了。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 人家不差钱不差网络带宽。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: backbone的带宽又不是他们自己控制的，他们不差钱倒是真的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: of的tag去掉，换mpls
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没看过整体解决方案，看来最近得赶紧把DC的那些视频扫完。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总有啥案例木有？ 俺找找感脚。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: dc里没这些， 那套里的东西还是比较老
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 去谷歌吧，他们应该是做的最成熟的
<huntxu> freeflying: 我那天看openwrt的時候也想到這個問題
<huntxu> freeflying: 現在的配置文件，是強硬在路由的交換芯片上劃了vlan的然後把幾個port直接加到軟件的交換上的  =.=
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 俺去搜下，看看有木有相关资料
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我这里有个他们11里的一个slides, 你要不
<huntxu> freeflying: 要是有通用patch能把ovs的dpif port到硬件上就好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: cool！ 求分享
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实就是多一张表呗，以后肯定会有厂商把这张表扔进硬件里的，然后开始吹自己的性能。lol
<freeflying> huntxu: 现在openstack里用ovs做bridge的， 以后大规模部署就是一个无比大的坑
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 問題是這表好大...
 * gfrog_away 好奇openflow的性能肿么样。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 会比路由表大？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 如果只是简单的一对一映射，大也不要紧的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ovs里默认256个
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 256个表儿？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: match那張表大，規則多啊...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 它的规则也是分表的，一个表里塞n个规则进行匹配，一个表匹配完你可以再去下张表加规则，看你的规则复杂程度
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 一般不会用到那么多的倒是
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这不就是linux的路由表结构嘛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu 做进硬件的话肯定会简化啦。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: huntxu 像RIB vs FIB那样。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我記得之前看過一個paper，如果不改包數據的話只走，速度差不多，如果改包頭啥的話，下降還是蠻明顯
<freeflying> gfrog_away: nec有自己软+硬的方案，不过不知道人家硬件怎么实现的
<freeflying> huntxu: sdn的目的就是要改吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過我自己沒做過深入驗証，不過我能肯定的是當bridge用的話性能沒差，我連續跑過一個多月iperf
<huntxu> freeflying: 不一定啊，有可能只為了output/drop
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃测的时候加了多少条规则？
<huntxu> freeflying: 但是類似load-balancing這類就一定得改
 * gfrog_away 越说越觉得自己白痴。 撤退回家。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不加規則，用ovs默認的normal，它自己帶mac-learning
<huntxu> freeflying: 類似mac-spoofing，非某mac的直接drop，還能當arp代理用，直接controller構造一個回復給那機器，這樣可以清理環境裏的廢渣流量
<freeflying> huntxu: output/drop这种应用太简单了吧，你都没必要用了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 发给你了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 多谢！
<huntxu> freeflying: 那也是 =.=
<freeflying> huntxu: 不都是想用sdn搞一些传统的网络设备厂商吗，比如F5/Juniper/Cisco之流
<huntxu> freeflying: 是啊，問題人家都不正眼看下
 * huntxu 閃人
<IsoaSFlus_> ……
<IsoaSFlus_> 下午好
<\jusss> .
<\jusss> test
<IsoaSFlus_> test
<alpha080> 没人拉？
<alpha080> 有没有谁换过吸顶灯的？镇流器是直接拔掉吧？
<piolong> 咨询个问题。有谁会用plex media server呀
<piolong> 咨询个问题。有谁会用plex media server呀
<piolong> 咨询个问题。有谁会用plex media server呀
<haysakl1983> allchan
<guoker> hello everyone
<DARKLAMP> hello
<DARKLAMP> w
<guoker> 好久没来了
<guoker> ！！！
<DARKLAMP> me too
<NWMonster> guoker: 你好
<jiero> guoker: 过客。。。
<guoker> 不好意思 走神了NWMonster @jiero 好
<klose> 人气好差阿
<jusss> 黑洞表面，这部电影，一开始是科幻，后来成惊悚，最后成鬼怪。。。
<jusss> 真奇葩
<songtao> 有人吗？
<songtao> 有人用soap server的？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-02
<imtxc> 早
<leemeng0x61> http://imagebin.org/266239 .....
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 擦！！！！ 你妹！！！  上着班呢
<jiero> imtxc: 小孩子。
<jiero> leemeng0x61: 他是给你单独发信息吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 是对你说的，难道你是和imadper一样主动显示图片的irc？
<imtxc> jiero: 你来迟了，没看到他发的图
<imtxc> jiero: 没有，我手动点开的
<jiero> erc ？
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<jiero> 禁止色情 /topic
<tryit> 太饥渴了……现在的年轻人
<imtxc> 妹子的， ban 了
<tryit> iMadper, 每天9点半上班？
<jiero> imtxc: 难道男人的留着？
<jiero> imtxc: 现在这个频道几乎没女孩子光顾了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那就把刚才那个链接再发一遍吧，让自动开图片的人看看
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<tryit> iMadper, kernel情节分析看得怎么样了？
<tuzki> 给爷讲个笑话来。
<tuzki_bot> tuzki,           			那天晚上在班来上晚自习课觉得无聊,所以就拿同学电话打1860忽悠服务小姐,自己的手机不愿意打,哈哈...过程如下!
<tuzki_bot> tuzki,  大家都开心www.djdkx.com 第1个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务)-2(继续服务)-0(人工服务) 服务器:现在是
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, *****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:你猜我是谁? 话务员小姐:........ 秋木:你猜嘛! 话务
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 员小姐:先生,如果没什么其他要服务的我们将挂断电话,再见! 秋木:...... 第2个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务)-2(继
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 续服务)-3(投诉建议) 服务器:现在是*****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,请问有什么问题吗? 秋木:我要投诉~! 话务员小姐
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, :先生有什么要投诉的? 秋木:刚才嫩有个小姐挂我电话~! 话务员小姐:几号小姐?他为什么挂您电话? 秋木:我忘了多少号了,反我记得是个女的!
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 嫩帮我查查.我刚说了一句话,他就把我电话挂了! 话务员小姐:我们这都是女的....先生请问您说什么? 秋木:我就说&quot;你猜我是谁?&
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, quot;...他直接就给挂了.! 话务员小姐:.......啊.啊.啊....?! 秋木:他猜不出来,你猜我是谁? 话务员小姐:先生...
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 再见 秋木:....... 第3个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务)-2(继续服务)-0(人工服务) 服务器:现在是*****号
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:小姐,麻烦问一下,我今天买了个100的值卡已经不好用~! 话务员小姐:先生,
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 请问嫩在哪买的? 秋木:我在台东联通营业厅买的~! 话务员小姐:....(听到这位小姐在憋着笑..)先生,我们是移动的服务台~! 秋木:哎呀
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, ,嫩不是一家的?我还心思嫩一家的来~! 话务员小姐:先生,我们真不是一家的! 秋木:那你没有利用价值了....再见 话务员小姐:......
<tuzki_bot> tuzki,  第4个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务)-2(继续服务)-3(投诉建议) 服务器:现在是*****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:我带投诉...哎哎...我带投诉..... 话务员小姐:先生您先冷静一下,有什么要投诉的? 秋木:我今
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 天再嫩营业厅买了个东西不好用... 话务员小姐:请问嫩买的是什么? 秋木:皮搋子... 话务员小姐:..(这位小姐以为自己听错了)先生,什么
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, ? 秋木:我说,投厕所用的皮搋子... 话务员小姐:(这小姐郁闷了....-_-!)先生,你说什么???? 秋木:就是扑哧扑哧,投厕所的皮搋
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 子..... 话务员小姐:........先生.再见-_-||| 第5个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务)-2(继续服务)-3(
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 投诉建议) 服务器:现在是*****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:我今天在嫩营业厅买了个50的充值卡出了
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 点问题.... 话务员小姐:先生请问什么问题? 秋木:我没给钱....哎(←这个字调号发三声)...我没给钱...哈哈! 话务员小姐:...
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, .先生....~~!~!~!-_-! 秋木:哈哈哈哈... 话务员小姐:.....-_- 第6个电话~! 拨叫方法:1860-1(普通话服务
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, )-2(继续服务)-3(投诉建议) 服务器:现在是*****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:我要投诉..
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 话务员小姐:请问什么事? 秋木:俺家刚买的牛不产奶....!!!!! 话务员小姐这小姐直接塄了)先.........生,怎....么...回
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, .....事? 秋木:俺家刚买的牛不产奶,***全是蜗牛... 话务员小姐小姐忍住笑声,感觉快喷了..)先生,再见....! 秋木:...俺
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 下半年可怎么过....?~!救命呀...全是蜗牛... 第7个电话~!这是我最满意的,服务态度相当好~!而且很有耐心拨叫方法:1860-1(
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 普通话服务)-2(继续服务)-0(人工服务) 服务器:现在是*****号话务员为您服务~! 话务员小姐:先生,有什么要服务的吗? 秋木:我今
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 天新买的手机卡,想咨询一下! 话务员小姐:先生,请说! 秋木:我先问问嫩这个1860收费吗? 话务员小姐:我们服务是免费的! 秋木:免费?你
<tuzki> 艹，笑话太长了。。
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 是不是在搞笑?还有这种好事? 话务员小姐:真的是完全免费的! 秋木:太好了,那就聊吧.... 话务员小姐:-_-!好..好..呀...先生,
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 很愿意接受您的咨询! 秋木:我不是刚该的手机卡,一条短信多少钱? 话务员小姐:平均每条5分多..每月360条! 秋木:昂.那如果我360条7
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 天发完了多少钱? 话务员小姐:-_-|||....这个我们不知道! 秋木:除不尽是吧?那360条15天发完每天带多少钱? 话务员小姐:先生,
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 您可以自己算一下! 秋木:我不识数. 话务员小姐:-_-O.. 秋木:那我问问话费吧,一分钟多少钱? 话务员小姐:两角5分,先生 秋木:昂,
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 那3分37秒多少钱? 话务员小姐:按4分钟算 秋木:4分17秒多少钱? 话务员小姐:按5分钟算! 秋木:那5分09秒是不是按6分钟算?我聪明
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 吧? 话务员小姐:-_-||||||.....是.是..呀!聪~~明~! 秋木:谢谢..谢谢,那我问一下GPRS的问题吧! 话务员小姐小姐这
<jiero> tuzki: 。。。
<tuzki> jiero, 这是个 BUG，限制一下行数。。。哈哈。。
<imtxc> kk 呢
<imtxc> test
<tuzki> 给爷讲个笑话来。
<tuzki> 叫你给爷讲个笑话来。
<tuzki> 哦，bot 没进场呢。。。
<tuzki> 这回给爷讲个笑话来。
<tuzki_bot> tuzki,           上课时，老师问汤普森：“如果人缺了左耳，那将会怎样呢？” 笑话www.djdkx.cn “那将听不到来自左边的声音。”汤
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 普森回答。 “如果右耳也缺了呢？”老师又问。 “那将什么也听不见了，”汤普森说，“并且什么也看不见了。” “哦！会这样吗？” “是的。”汤普
<tuzki_bot> tuzki, 森自信地说道，“您想，如果两只耳朵都没了，那戴在头上的帽子不就盖了下来，把眼睛给遮住了吗？”
<jiero> imtxc: 如果一支英雄 616 钢笔写的笔头都弯了。这。。。
<imtxc> 什么破笑话
<imtxc> jiero: 墨水还没完么
<jiero> tuzki 这广告吧。
<tuzki> 不是，从那个站的 API 拿的。那个站有水印啊。
<jiero> tu
<jiero> tuzki: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，那只钢笔不知道用过多少墨水了的
<jiero> imtxc: 我猜用过3瓶了吧。
<imtxc> jiero: ... 我没钢笔着
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 从小就没用过靠谱点的钢笔。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 想买个英雄100, 可惜假的满天飞
<jiero> imtxc: 我才是非常无聊的懒得上墨水。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。直接amazon买呗。
 * jiero 现在疯狂的用铅笔。
<iMadper> imtxc: ä¹°, bk402
<iMadper> tryit: 还行吧, 进度缓慢, 最近比较忙
<jlzhang> hi
<iMadper> tryit: 最近花时间看了下uefi
<imtxc> iMadper: 怕搬家不敢买书了。。。
<jlzhang> 能问个perl异步执行的协程问题吗？
<imtxc> bk402 是什么
<imtxc> 那个德国钢笔么
<tuzki> 上班真没劲。。
<iMadper> jlzhang: 携程的问题, 要去问客服. 你可以在这里找打他们的客服的联系方式:  http://www.ctrip.com/
<tuzki> 下午回家睡觉去
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买了
<jiero> iMadper: 你买钢笔用么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 十九块钱, made in germany
<jlzhang> 我总感觉Coro模块调用AnyEvent::Http的性能达不到最大。
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么样
<jiero> iMadper: 这个牌子我有好多。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 就是没钢笔。。。
<imtxc> .........
<iMadper> imtxc: 很好, 我还买了百乐的一款
<tryit> iMadper, 我开始啃/usr/src/linux/Makefil了，呵呵
<jlzhang> iMadper: 是协程啦，类似多线程的，只是它是单线程非阻塞的。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> jiero: 施耐德嘛, 啥都有.
<imtxc> iMadper: taobao？
<iMadper> imtxc: yes!
<imtxc> 淘宝要考虑运费。。。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 你想perl 的性能有多大？
<jlzhang> tuzki: 按我的理解，非阻塞单线程的模式
<jiero> imtxc: 那就买个北京的，直接去提货。
<jlzhang> tuzki: 只要网络的带宽够用，对方的服务器够强壮
<tuzki> jlzhang, 协程不是真的非阻塞。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 只是个 longjmp
<jlzhang> tuzki: Perl的CPU占用会很高，并发执行的连接数也非常高的
<imtxc> iMadper: 墨水快递给送不
<jlzhang> tuzki: 协程不是非阻塞么？
<tuzki> jlzhang, 你想在协程里做多线程那样的处理？
<jlzhang> tuzki: 不是，还是单线程
<jlzhang> tuzki: 只不过在等IO的时候，异步执行其他。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 协程只是在单线程里跳来跳去而已。
<jlzhang> tuzki: 是啊，我也是这么理解的，没把它当多线程。
<jiero> imtxc: 给。我就买了个英雄的怪怪钢笔，送一瓶派克墨水
<imtxc> iMadper: 19 的那个笔胆，是一次性的？
<jiero> imtxc: 派克墨水19元，英雄的那笔就差不多40元了。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 感觉比线程快不了多少吧。只是同步问题少得多。
<jiero> imtxc: 笔胆都是一次性的。
<jlzhang> tuzki: 我现在的感觉它还不够快啦
<jiero> imtxc:  10元买6管子。
<imtxc> jiero: 高端啊。。。
<jlzhang> tuzki: 所以想知道是不是我的代码问题
<tuzki> jlzhang, 用 C 就快了。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<imtxc> jiero: 那就不需要墨水了？
 * jiero 补抱 iMadper
<jlzhang> tuzki: 我之前的工作是系统管理员……
<jiero> imtxc: 呃，管子里也是墨水啊。
<huntxu> jiero: 小夥伴你好
<jlzhang> tuzki: 你能帮我看看代码吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 活塞吸墨
<imtxc> jiero: 太高端
<tuzki> jlzhang, 找 perl 大牛去吧，我玩 C C++ Lua 之类地。其它不喜欢
<jiero> huntxu: 小夥伴你也好
<tuzki> jlzhang, 不过我感觉性能方法，只要不是因为阻塞，使其慢的因素不多，应该很容易发现的。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 如果你发现不了，应该就是解析器太慢了。
<jlzhang> tu
<jlzhang> tuzki: 我因为刚接触这种概念
<jlzhang> tuzki: 所以想找人看看自己的代码是否有问题。
<tuzki> 那放哪大家围观一下吧。
<tuzki> jlzhang, 放哪大家围观一下吧。
<jlzhang> tuzki: 我一会放到网上吧，然后把链接贴过来
<jiero> huntxu:  http://www.tuzei8.com/2013/02/suggestions-for-ngos/
<jlzhang> tuzki: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6137144
<jlzhang> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6137144
<huntxu> jiero: 我心裏對國人的建議有種不靠譜的感覺，看起來還好
<happyaron> kk回来了。
<jiero> ... happyaron 和 kk 一起回來了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_away> jiero: 裸姐儿
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面所有窗口大小都不会变化了，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446821 我的系统是 Ubuntu 13.04 x64 的，自己编译安装了一些软件包，都安装在 默认的 /usr/local 目录下，不想要了，想卸载掉这些软件包，就直接把 /usr/local 这个目录删除了，然后就发现现在所有的窗口，打开后正常
<^k^> ，就是窗口的大小都是固定的，不会变大，也不会变小，这是什么问题， 怎么解决？ …
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 。
<jlzhang> Perler能帮我看看，解决我的疑惑吗？
<huntxu> jlzhang: 那代碼有什麽問題
<jiero> happyaron: 茸茸，因爲每次看到蓉就想到椰蓉好吃，還是給你個毛絨玩具的稱呼感覺好些。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jlzhang> huntxu: 执行性能不高，我这差不多花了30秒
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 伽马
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃每天11点上班啊
<huntxu> jlzhang: 網速慢的話也解決不了啊
<jlzhang> huntxu: 你觉得是网络问题吗？
<jlzhang> huntxu: 按照我的理解，只要http的请求在等待，异步执行其他链接的请求
<jlzhang> huntxu: 所以看起来这1000个请求都是差不多同时发起请求
<jlzhang> huntxu: 然后同时取得结果的
<jlzhang> huntxu: 是这么理解吗？
<huntxu> jlzhang: 那你告訴我網速慢的話怎麽樣“同時取得結果”
<jlzhang> huntxu: 我就是想搞明白底层进行的那些动作的细节
<tuzki> jlzhang, 到设备层是不存在‘同时’的。
<huntxu> jlzhang: 你嘗試http_get一個簡單的頁面，看速度是不是變快，不就結了
<jlzhang> 如果在第一个链接再等带数据包返回，那第二个链接不是马上发起请求吗？
<imtxc> 这些温拿们
<imtxc> freeflying: 居然才上班。。。
<huntxu> jlzhang: 發起可能同時，但是發送和接收數據的行為是受網速影響的
<jlzhang> huntxu: 因为baidu的首页在我这里访问是最快的……
<huntxu> jlzhang: 多快？
<huntxu> jlzhang: 比127.0.0.1快否？
<tuzki> jlzhang, 你把 	print $_[0]."done!\n"; 去了，看看快多少。
<jlzhang> huntxu: 你觉的问题在网络IO整体阻塞？
<huntxu> jlzhang: 你試試啊
<huntxu> jlzhang: 不試難道靠猜
<jlzhang> 哦，那我先装个httpd
<freeflying> imtxc: 尼玛早上6点就开始了
<jlzhang> huntxu: 恩，好的
<huntxu> jlzhang: python -mSimpleHTTPServer
<huntxu> jlzhang: 還裝httpd...
<jlzhang> huntxu: 我想表达的是perl的httpd模块
<jlzhang> huntxu: 也有一句话代码的
<huntxu> jlzhang: =.=
<tuzki> huntxu, 用 C 直接写个简单收发 HTTP 请求程序比较能体现性能吧。
<jlzhang> huntxu:  2 wallclock secs ( 1.59 usr +  0.29 sys =  1.88 CPU)
<jlzhang> tuzki:  1 wallclock secs ( 1.32 usr +  0.21 sys =  1.53 CPU)
<imtxc> freeflying: 才看到你发的推
<jlzhang> 原来还是网络的问题……
<jlzhang> huntxu: tuzki 谢谢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃有看到我的上线时间嘛？
<tuzki> jlzhang, 把 print 去了还能再快个几 ms 吧。
<huntxu> tuzki: 這種只要有對比，又不是測具體性能 >.<
<huntxu> tuzki: 而且lo貌似在內存裏的嘛。。。
<tuzki> huntxu, 可是处理 HTTP 协议依懒程序性能吧，python vs C ?
<huntxu> tuzki: 和百度比的話，這點差距忽略
<imtxc> github 是越來越慢了
<imtxc> http://git.oschina.net 这货速度给力。。。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Git @ OSC
<tuzki> huntxu, 倒是。不过嵌入式得纠结 ns 级发生了啥。
<ikk-> imtxc: 国外的网站都慢
<tuzki> imtxc, shadowsocks 还行不慢。
<huntxu> tuzki: 沒做過嵌入式，所以沒有好習慣 -_-
 * huntxu 是野生的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: wireshark这货居然还有认证
<tuzki> freeflying, 不是野生的啊。
<freeflying> tuzki: 啥野生
<tuzki> freeflying, 野生的鱼，没牌没证没文化
<tuzki> freeflying, 那鱼老崩啊。
<freeflying> tuzki: 我用着还好啊
<tuzki> 我最近在别人的部门搞 Java，突然想通了为啥 Java 能做垃圾收集。因为它没有指针，只有栈和堆，不连内存以外的东西，引用数达到 0 绝对可以认为是没有用的了。C 不行，引用为 0 不代表没有用，可能是任何东西，所以没有收集的依据啊。
<huntxu> happyaron: freeflying: deb系打包python的包的時候會把pyc和pyo一起算進去麽
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^ fedora 呢
<freeflying> huntxu: 不会啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 如果make install會的話，那是在打包裏把他們去掉了？
<happyaron> huntxu: y
<happyaron> huntxu: 用户安装deb的时候才去生成那些文件。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^ rpm系呢？
<huntxu> happyaron: pyo不會吧？pyc是用了才有
<freeflying> huntxu: 都要去掉
<happyaron> huntxu: 都要去掉吧
<huntxu> happyaron: happyaron 乃們的意思是一般的make install是不裝py{c,o}的？
<happyaron> huntxu: 有几个人用make install来装python的程序呢。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 比如說ovs =.=
<tuzki> python 有啥好处啊？为啥最近都在讨论 python?
<happyaron> huntxu: 不知道啊
<tuzki> 公司有一群在谈 ruby，可我一个也不会啊。
<congbo> python 简单
<freeflying> huntxu: rpm也去掉
<tuzki> congbo, 库很大呗？比 perl 简单呗？
<huntxu> freeflying: 噢
<congbo> 简单优雅，开发效率高
<huntxu> freeflying: 那是我被ovirt誤導了。。。
<imtxc> google 联系人跟手机同步太快了。。。。
<imtxc> 这边刚弄了张照片，那边就有了。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 推送的吧
<tuzki> congbo, 开发效率。呃..
<tuzki> congbo, 开发效率和运行效率总是成反比的。
<imtxc> huntxu: 恩，跟安卓手机基本是实时的
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • audacious播放器与列表对不齐，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446823 如图: Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-02 11:29
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你看到那个极路由吗
<ikk-> congbo: ruby 比 python 更简单
<gfrog_away> freeflying: hiwifi？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 自己能DIY啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: fedora显然不会啊
<ikk-> congbo: ruby2.0 完全兼容 ruby1.8, 虽然1%的gem不大兼容
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 字节码跟python版本相关的，但是纯py包是noarh的。
<congbo> ikk: python的应用范围比ruby广
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我上次发你的paper更有意思
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那个阿三的？
<ikk-> congbo: 差不多吧，都是脚本
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 拖着ISP干活太难了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 咱来整个吧，比他这个更有技术含量啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 然后去找投资，孵化
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<happyaron> 你们这是密谋神马呢……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 开饭店。
<happyaron> 哦。。。
<congbo> ikk: ruby 目前主要还是web领域，Python 在很多领域都很成熟。都是好东西～
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Cache Note停止服务了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446824 如题，见 http://www.catch.com 下一个该用什么呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhw2101024 — 2013-08-02 11:36
<ikk-> congbo: 哦
<ikk-> congbo: 感觉ruby的库也很多了
<neathword> 怎样用递归实现斐波那契只调用一次递归  现在只想到a=fib(n-2)+fib(n-2);   但是不是很高效，望提供思路
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 贵debian的package，在编译服务器上打完包之后，还需要人工复制到repo里去嘛？
<ikk-> neathword:  http://blog.163.com/fuhaocn@126/blog/static/366650802012423112033182/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: Ruby 斐波那契数列(Fibonacci polynomial) - 黑客画家的日志 - 网易博客
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 嗯，貌似不该这么问，应该是repo是肿么更新的，索引神马的。。
<neathword> ikk-:先谢谢你，不过这个和我是一个思路，有没有更高效的？
<ofan> neathword: 打表啊
<imtxc> debian 打包的那篇文档的中文版本好纠结， 几行中文几行英文。。。
<ofan> imtxc: 这叫国际化
<neathword> ofan:拜托说明白点，谢谢，呵呵
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 殘念。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: rpmbuild的時候還會調用brp-python-bytecompile...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 能禁止嗎
<huntxu> gfrog_away: spec裏沒寫pyc/pyo，就報失敗了 =.=
<jiero> gfrog_away freeflying  開飯店後給我甜食大餐卷
<jiero> gfrog_away freeflying  只要我每天能吃1kg蛋糕就可以不付錢
<imtxc> jiero: 要开饭店的是我啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我立志想提高帝都人民的饮食水平。。。。。
<iceland>  哎呦？
<imtxc> jiero: 实在看不下去满大街的烤韭菜烤茄子煮毛豆煮花生煮蜗牛了。。。。。
<iceland> :-D
<iceland> 笑死
<iceland> 帝都的饮食……
<imtxc> iceland: 他们家的地沟油太少了，没味儿！
<iceland> imtxc来我们这里吧
<imtxc> iceland: 哪
<iceland> imtxc：安徽淮南
<jiero> imtxc 哦。蝸牛。
<imtxc> iceland: 听说你们那里的妹子都挺白，是真的不
<jiero> imtxc: 其實是因爲原料毒太多，太難吃，必須加很多處理工序
<imtxc> jiero: 我不太确定是不是蜗牛，看起来像，就一盘子，路边摊儿，吃的一堆一堆的
<iceland> imtxc：不觉得比别的地方白
<imtxc> jiero: 俩人，一盘蜗牛一盘毛豆儿一盘花生，这种吃法很时尚啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你能吃生菜1kg不拉肚子不進醫院麼
<imtxc> jiero: 1kg 生菜是什么概念
<iceland> imtxc：这孩子太能吃了
<jiero> imtxc: 從餐廳廚房裏找到1kg的菜原料，隨意洗洗，下肚
<imtxc> jiero: 做火锅里面的话估计可以
<imtxc> 其他方式堪忧
<jiero> imtxc: 吃啊吃啊。
<jiero> imtxc: 走了。
<iceland> 嗯，加盘蜗牛呗
<imtxc> jiero: .
<imtxc> 不太清楚蜗牛怎么吃啊
<iceland> luoshi一样吧
<imtxc> 不是有壳子么
<iceland> 不都有壳么
<happyaron> gfrog_away: dinstall
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 仓库用dak管理，dak会去管索引更新
<huntxu> happyaron: freeflying 如果不把pyc/pyo打包進裏面的時候，remove的時候硬盤上殘留的pyc怎麽解決
<happyaron> huntxu: 会有trigger删除
<huntxu> happyaron: 大概明白了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不熟悉，木有给python打过包
<danielfeng> 求助。。。lvm卷被mkswap了。。有啥方法修复？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04.2 如何访问外面的文件服务器呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446826 各位好，我现在正在用的是ubuntu 12.04.2， 但是我不知道如何访问internet的文件服务器或者FTP, 比如//10.0.0.2/file。 有什么好的软件可以推荐？ 多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuangniuniu — 2013-08-02 12:35
<ikk-> http://www.kafeitu.me/git/2012/03/27/git-submodule.html
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ Git Submodule使用完整教程 - 咖啡兔 - HenryYan
<tuzki> lua 5.2 开始转义字符得 \\ 不能 \ 了。ND
<ikk-> > '\\'
<tuzki> lua5.2 里 \s+ 不好用了，得 \\s+，\( 也不行了，得 \\(
<^k^> ikk-:"\\"
<tuzki> æ­» bot.
<ikk-> > ' ' =~ /\s/
<^k^> ikk-:"0"
 * nyfair 非正常言论，没用windows版本的桌面应用都是垃圾软件
<nyfair> 没有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7安装ubuntu重启后进入不了引导，并出现oxc0000007b.求高手解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446828 如题，无论是wubi还是其他方法都不行的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 edenchan — 2013-08-02 13:13
<tanlao> ...有个神经病在唱歌
<tanlao> 同一句歌 已经唱了上百遍
<tanlao> 中了for循环了
<jiero> eexpress: : 適合你的可愛遊戲
<jiero> http://mouse-craft.com/store/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ MouseCraft - Give us as much as you want and get the full game now!
<eexpress> jiero: 啥。现在暂时q3，和帅帅肉搏
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。你教出個殺人魔麼。
<freeflying> huntxu: 打包时就自动帮你删掉
<imtxc> iMadper: emacs 占cpu 50+%
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<jiero> imtxc: 你妹的好能耐。
<huntxu> freeflying: 那看來rpm系渣渣，要在spec裏寫明白，刪除時才刪掉，不然就得整個目錄處理 =.=
<huntxu> happyaron: gfrog_away ^
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么看我在里面运行的没有关闭的buffer呢？ C-x b 看已经都关了啊，记得好像运行着一个gdb ，不知道在哪里关
<freeflying> huntxu: 不可能吧，我记得rpm有宏的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫cpu真渣...
<iMadper> imtxc: C-
<iMadper> imtxc: C-x C-b
<iMadper> freeflying: 想入手一个msata的ssd
<imtxc> iMadper: 是把一个核心用到 100% 了。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 它編譯時會自己做bytecompile，然後就打進包裏，刪除時能刪掉。如果不做compile，後來生成的，erase時不會刪。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: pkill -9 emacs  重新打开就好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先手动关了你的emacs, 会发现还有一个emacs活着
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: taskset 强制4个cpu
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且, 那个进程很霸气的占了你所有的资源.
<eexpress> ç ´emacs
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个是emacs的彩蛋来的.   cc  eexpress
<imtxc> 有这个可能，因为我 C-x C-c 的时候，会告诉我还有一个 gdb 的进程没有关
<eexpress> . 彩蛋，专门搞cpu的。。。bt吧
<iMadper> imtxc: i7-3520是个什么水平?
<freeflying> huntxu: rpm这么渣啊
<iMadper> eexpress: ^^
<freeflying> iMadper: 浦科特的吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要炫耀
<freeflying> iMadper: 其实三星的也不错啊
<huntxu> freeflying: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Packaging:Python
<iMadper> freeflying: 我要msata的... 只能是建兴了吧?
<iMadper> freeflying: 三棒子有msata的没?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你怎么越來越像 adam 了
<huntxu> freeflying: If you do not include them in your packages, python will try to create them when the user runs the program. If the system administrator uses them, then the files will be successfully written. Later, when the package is removed, the .pyc and .pyo files will be left behind on the filesystem.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我怎么了, 我没有i7, 我就问问那个是什么水平
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^^ 簡直殘渣
<imtxc> iMadper: 你问一个用 t9400 的人 i7 是什么水平，这种话，你忍心？
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧, 我和我的女朋友们都惊呆了
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<freeflying> huntxu: shoot, rpm这么渣
<huntxu> iMadper: 你ntr完成了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 没有...
<bluezd> iMadper: 壕
<huntxu> iMadper: 10%了？
<iMadper> huntxu: 那个比较难, 要坚持不懈才行
<iMadper> huntxu: 也都没有...
<huntxu> ...
<imtxc> huntxu: 他有两个女朋友，一个是手，另一个也是手
<iMadper> bluezd: 你在呀, 不撸
<freeflying> iMadper: 浦科特和建兴是一条条线
<freeflying>  iMadper 三项好像有
<iMadper> freeflying: 是的, 建兴代工
<imtxc> bluezd: 布鲁居然来了
<bluezd> iMadper: 好久没来了，大象
<iMadper> freeflying: 是嘛? 我去查查. 棒子的劣根性, 让我不是很敢相信他
<bluezd> imtxc: hello
<imtxc> bluezd: momo
<freeflying> iMadper: 没那么差的
<iMadper>  /kick bluezd  让你丫不来, kick你
<huntxu> bluezd: 蛙蛙說你把蛋蛋的頭像挂到工位上了啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 好吧, 我去查查参数.
<bluezd> huntxu: 谁说的 ?
<iMadper> <huntxu> bluezd: 蛙蛙說
<bluezd> huntxu: 听他瞎说
<huntxu> iMadper: 如果去年沒等降價我的m4已經用一年了。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 到今天價格還是差30塊你妹。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 那现在呢? 还没买呢?
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
<bluezd> iMadper: 帽子在哪搞的 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 别人给的
<bluezd> iMadper: 求赠送
<iMadper> huntxu: 你可以考虑840 pro了
<imtxc> bluezd: 你多久没来了，这里都变天了
<iMadper> bluezd: 不行呀, 我权力小
<imtxc> bluezd: 现在 iMadper 和 jiero 是这里的的掌柜的
<bluezd> imtxc: 变成啥样了 ?
<huntxu> iMadper: 棒子不要
<bluezd> imtxc: 哦
 * iMadper 求带4个numa node的笔记本.... 
<huntxu> iMadper: 只認curcial和intel
 * jiero 抱抱 bluezd
<iMadper> huntxu: 渣渣.... 浦科特才是王道
 * bluezd 楼楼 jiero 
 * iMadper 谁搞过efistub?!
<iMadper> 蛋蛋不在...
<iMadper> huntxu: efistub用过?
<huntxu> iMadper: 吃過
<iMadper> huntxu: 你为什么要放弃治疗?
<bluezd> gfrog_not_here: 呱呱
<huntxu> iMadper: 因為你ntr失敗了
<bluezd> gfrog_away: 呱呱
<iMadper> huntxu: 你这病, 药要天天吃, 不能停!
<happyaron> iMadper: 只认intel的路过……
<iMadper> huntxu: 你为什么要放弃治疗!
<iMadper> happyaron: 你这是病, 得电
 * bluezd lol
<happyaron> iMadper: 其他家买了都觉得是将就一下
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 你今天电了吗?
<huntxu> happyaron: 贊同
<iMadper> happyaron: 一看就没有
 * imtxc 用棒子货
<iMadper> happyaron: 你为什么要放弃治疗
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 有比较好看的emacs背景配置吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446830 RT,又好看的emacs字体吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 supernow&l
<huntxu> iMadper: 帽子
<bluezd> iMadper: 帽子
<iMadper> huntxu: 不给
<imtxc> 千万别买丧门星的 ssd
<huntxu> iMadper: 誰用棒子貨誰渣
<huntxu> iMadper: 該kick
<huntxu> roylez: ^對不
<iMadper> huntxu: 候总的笔记本是三星的!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 用了棒子 ssd 之后，现在我的笔记本成了台式机了，一碰就挂
<iMadper> huntxu: 你管他要帽子然后kick了他试试
<imtxc> 棒子ssd 害死人啊
<iMadper> huntxu: sigh.... 一定是啊绒
 * huntxu +v了
<jiero> 。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 你不乖
 * huntxu 閃人看星座運勢了
<eexpress> ssd和整容，还是棒子的好。嘘嘘难道被棒子妹子甩过？
 * bluezd 求帽子
<happyaron> eexpress: 棒子的ssd用着不放心。
<iMadper> eexpress: +1
<happyaron> eexpress: 我的内存颗粒都不是棒子的……
<eexpress> happyaron: 不会吧
<imtxc> eexpress: 那就估计是我的ssd接口松了
<iMadper> 不过, 棒子的劣根性呀.... 真是受不了...
<eexpress> 估计是假冒的。 happyaron
<happyaron> eexpress: thinkpad带的
<imtxc> 平均要开机两次才能识别到硬盘。。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 恭喜
<happyaron> imtxc: 退货吧
<eexpress> tp现在不是好牌子了。
<imtxc> happyaron: 用了不到一年
<eexpress> imtxc: rp啊
<happyaron> eexpress: 那啥是好牌子？
<imtxc> happyaron: 不能退啊，万一他们从里面发现什么怎么办
<eexpress> dell的。来买一个吧
<imtxc> tp 的本子，至少散热还不错
<happyaron> eexpress: dell那都要关门的厂家了，就算买这种也只有hp可以选……
<eexpress> imtxc: lenov的散热好
<eexpress> hp的，没好印象。。唉
<happyaron> eexpress: 小强？
<eexpress> 贵死，配件
<happyaron> lol
<eexpress> happyaron: 你最近搞啥呢
<happyaron> eexpress: mac book 也不错
<happyaron> eexpress: 下折腾
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> iMadper: 你真的放弃ntr了？
<jiero> huntxu: 干什么要帽子啊。
<jiero> bluezd: 你也要帽子？
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> hp 的热吧，记得那时候我同学的 p8600 都跟拖拉机一样
<bluezd> jiero: 要啊
<iMadper> jiero: 没放弃呀!
<iMadper> jiero: 问题是, 现在发展的不是很好而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 听说你放弃治疗了？
<eexpress> happyaron: 试试dell xps
<happyaron> eexpress: 我这儿台式机是dell xps的
<imtxc> iMadper: 太费电么？
<onlylove> dell的机器坏硬盘的
<eexpress> 没ssd的？ happyaron
<onlylove> 你们都懂的
<happyaron> eexpress: 没上ssd
<eexpress> onlylove: 别吓我
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.68.tCPyAg&id=20496095060
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 强磁发电机 手摇发电机 大功率 交流电 交流电话机 三角波 套件-淘宝网
<eexpress> 我现在用的很爽。。。别吓我
<onlylove> eexpress: 我上班不到一年换了四块latitude的硬盘了
<imtxc> iMadper: 用这个吧，一边锻炼一边治疗
<happyaron> 。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<eexpress> latitude的低一个档次，所以坏硬盘。lol onlylove
<iMadper> 机械硬盘坏, 都是电源管理出问题了
<happyaron> iMadper: 专家发话了
<eexpress> 说不定是内核搞出来的。 iMadper
<eexpress> 我等铁电普及。
<imtxc> 肯定是内核搞出来的， 因为我装过 ubuntu
<imtxc> 负责人呢？
<iMadper> eexpress: 也有可能是床震, 车震等各种震动弄坏的  cc happyaron
<eexpress> 以后没硬盘，没内存的区别了。
<happyaron> lol
<eexpress> iMadper: 你文艺。
<imtxc> eexpress: 那得多少年
<jiero> 散热
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛线内核，我上班的地方都是windows7
<eexpress> 快了。TI承诺11月给我样片
<happyaron> eexpress: 不错嘛
<jiero> http://item.jd.com/816902.html?utm_source=fx.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 【麦克赛尔32G TF (Micro-SDHC) UHS-1 极致高速 存储卡（Class10）48MB/S】麦克赛尔（Maxell）32G TF(MicroSDHC)UHS-1 极致高速 存储卡(Class10)48MB/S【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jiero> 买卡了。119元32GB
<eexpress> happyaron: 只是不知道怎么改装到本本。 lol 那只是芯片。
<imtxc> eexpress: 赞
<ikk-> eexpress: ram rom 肯定区分开的啊
<happyaron> eexpress: 你是真正的壕啊。
<eexpress> ikk-: 可以吧区分啊
<imtxc> 果然神才是真豪
<eexpress> 不
<eexpress> 请高手改装本本。我提供芯片。
<imtxc> 改坏了不负责赔的话我可以帮助你
<onlylove> 我怎么觉得神自己画块主板比较好
<ikk-> eexpress: RAM断电后没数据，CPU访问快,写入速度3G/S 。   ROM像硬盘，数据一直保存，写入速度最多500MB/S
<onlylove> virtuso什么的
<eexpress> 。 我至少还多年电烙铁工作经验。你有? nnnd imtxc
<eexpress> ikk-: 铁电的速度，和ram一样的
<eexpress> 掉电还有数据啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 昨天看到个文章不是说焊工分分钟就能移民加拿大么，快去
<eexpress> 要是系统没加载过程了。你说多好
<ikk-> eexpress: 不可能吧。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 额。是吧。
<eexpress> ikk-: 咋不可能。
<imtxc> 我要问啥来着？
 * imtxc 喝了口水忘了要说啥了
 * eexpress 主要是先要集资，100G的铁电，不知道要多少钱。
<eexpress> 大家集资吧
<imtxc> 把书都借给别人，然后搬家后收回来折损率多高？
<ikk-> eexpress: 好像是比较先进 FRAM ， 人家还有专利，不让你生产的
<jiero> eexpress: 集资啥？
<eexpress> 。。我又不是手工作坊。我没想过要生产。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 神要画主板
<eexpress> jiero: 改装本本
<jiero> eexpress: 很难。
<imtxc> e
<eexpress> 接100-200根线，有啥难哦
<eexpress> 先外接存储。lol
<bluezd> iMadper: 刚重温了下 Jacky Life Performance 演唱会, "味道"唱的真的很有味道．
<iMadper> bluezd: 还是更喜欢那次唱的约定...
<iMadper> bluezd: 你丫不好好上班...
<iMadper> bluezd: 去听钟无艳吧
<bluezd> bluezd: 我听啊，又不看
<bluezd> iMadper: ^^^
<iMadper> bluezd: 钟无艳  强烈推荐!!!
<bluezd> iMadper: 给个 link 试听下
<iMadper> bluezd: 百度音乐自己来...
<bluezd> iMadper: 我就不信他每首都好听
<iMadper> bluezd: 那首歌叫钟无艳!!!
<bluezd> iMadper: 好吧 ......
<iMadper> bluezd: 没文化... 钟无艳是齐宣王的老婆...
<bluezd> iMadper: 我知道阿，老好看了
<iMadper> bluezd: 好看? 你说之前的那个电影?
<iMadper> 你知道是齐宣王的老婆, 还认为是让你听钟无艳唱的歌... 那就只有鬼哭狼嚎了...
<bluezd> iMadper: 前者
<eexpress> jiero: 赶紧去搞一个shutterstock帐号
<jiero> eexpress: 卖照片么你。。。
<bluezd> iMadper: 还行，感觉没有喜帖街好听
<imtxc> .............................................
<imtxc> 好看？
<imtxc> 无盐什么时候好看了？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<bluezd> imtxc: ... 反话
<imtxc> bluezd: 肯定是你的审美观的问题 lol
<iMadper> bluezd: 一定是你没听懂歌词....
<bluezd> iMadper: 没仔细听
<imtxc> 布鲁听首歌不容易啊。。。。
<iMadper> 喜帖街都被唱烂了....
<bluezd> iMadper: 我喜欢 Eason 的版本
<jiero> imtxc: 还要那卡么。我准备交罚款了。
<iMadper> bluezd: 啊啊啊? 喜帖街我喜欢谢安琪的版本...
<bluezd> iMadper: 那倾城呢 ? 你喜欢许美静的还是 Eason 的 ?
<iMadper> bluezd: 没听过
<iMadper> bluezd: 或者听过没留意
<jiero> bluezd 和 iMadper 是听歌的机友
<iMadper> jiero: 是的.
<iMadper> bluezd: 看上t50p了
<huntxu> iMadper: json有什麽好的lint工具
<ikk-> huntxu: 什么是 lint
<huntxu> ikk-: 把一坨代碼弄整齊那種
<ikk-> huntxu: 哦，格式化工具
<ikk-> huntxu: vim里面 gg=G
<roylez> huntxu: 渣渣=渣
<jiero> 乳不巨何以聚人心！胸不平何以平天下！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> jiero: 太极端了
<roylez> jiero: 不大不小才最有用的
<roylez> nyfair: 对不，腐女
<ikk-> perl -e'print q|{"foo":"XX","bar":1234567890000000000000000}|' |\ json_pp -f json -t dumper -json_opt pretty,utf8,allow_bignum
<ikk-> huntxu: json_pp
<ikk-> perl: /usr/bin/json_pp
<ikk-> libjson-pp-perl: /usr/bin/json_pp
<ikk-> huntxu: https://github.com/skorks/ppjson ; Pretty print your JSON on the command-line the easy way.
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: skorks/ppjson · GitHub
 * jiero 算了。
<ikk-> huntxu: https://github.com/skorks/ppjson ; Pretty print your JSON on the command-line the easy way.
<hunt_O> ikk-: 原來yajl裏面帶了一個reformat
<ikk-> hunt_O: o
<ikk-> http://www.aqee.net/if-programming-languages-were-women/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 新编如果编程语言是女人 | 外刊IT评论网
<adam8157> huntxu: 帅胡
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天如何
<adam8157> huntxu: 上午得意忘形, 没卖, 所以没赚到
<adam8157> huntxu: 发了?
<imtxc> jiero: .............
<adam8157> huntxu: 咋不说话
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天不著急賣吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 連著兩天了啊，看看下周一早上如何再決定
<ikk-> 昨天杭州的游戏好玩
<ikk-> 杭州昨天直接从40度的烧烤模式切换至冰雹模式。
<adam8157> huntxu: 不着急, 但是上午的一个多点没拿到
<imtxc> 我用  strings /lib/libc.so.6 |grep GLIBC_ 看到我系统支持的 glibc 从 2.0 到 2.12, 我在编译程序的时候，怎样让它最高选择 2.3 版本呢？
<huntxu> adam8157: 我最多算作收復了一些失地啊。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我近期还是要跑
<jiero> ikk-: 其实，我这里4月时，曾经冬到夏，经历冰雹大雪然后高温。
<huntxu> jiero: ikk- 冰雹不試強對流天氣的一種麽。。。
<ikk-> jiero: 人间天堂啊
<jiero> ikk-: 20度冰雹，0度雪，28度。
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個月情況還不錯啊。。
<jiero> huntxu ikk- 搜潍坊风筝会，能看到
<adam8157> huntxu: 大概这把赚三四个点我就跑, 然后等久一些  到目前为止只有一个点的收益
<huntxu> adam8157: 不止吧？從7月中到現在才1點？
<jiero> huntxu: 启蒙一下，一个点是什么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦 最近 最近
<adam8157> huntxu: 最近一次买
<jiero> 10% ？
<huntxu> adam8157: =.=
<huntxu> jiero: 1%
<imtxc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5939157/ 这样, 现在编译的程序 sscanf 用了 __isoc99_sscanf， 我想让它用 sscanf, 怎么做？ cc 各路 c guru eexpress adam8157 iMadper huntxu gfrog_away bluezd ofan MeaCulpa
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近入手的，昨天漲停今天沒賣 =.=
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。那不只是和理财一样受益么。。。
<jiero> 3~4%
<huntxu> jiero: 理財怎麽可能這麽短時間1%
<huntxu> jiero: 那是年化了的
<adam8157> huntxu: 这么猛啊, 我一般都买权重, 遇不到这好事儿
<jiero> huntxu: 哦你说的是日均？
<huntxu> adam8157: 權重？滬深300的算不？今天也有一個。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 不是，總數。理財產品說的是要放一整年
<adam8157> huntxu: 大湿!
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過那是之前跌到不像樣的。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我記得之前跟你說過
<adam8157> huntxu: 是的
<adam8157> huntxu: 我现在基本上就是赚两三个点就跑, 做小波段
<jiero> huntxu: 就是说 大约 一星期就能得到 1个点？
<huntxu> jiero: 運氣好的話，一天？
<ikk-> jiero: 运气好的话，1天就有 10个点 = 10%
<huntxu> jiero: 一周2-3%，運氣好的話，而且也不是全在同一個啊
<huntxu> jiero: 如果願意花時間的話，整體不會比理財產品差吧感覺
<huntxu> 問題是我是不願意花時間那種
<imtxc> 00000000      DF *UND*  00000000  GLIBC_2.7   __isoc99_sscanf
<jiero> huntxu: 比理财多很多吧。
<huntxu> imtxc: 不懂，你要問C大拿
<huntxu> jiero: 理財也有高的啊，只是風險大
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕来了啊
<imtxc> huntxu: http://ftp.gnu.org/old-gnu/Manuals/ld-2.9.1/html_node/ld_25.html 应该是这样的用法吧，可惜没怎么看懂..
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Using LD, the GNU linker - Version Script
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 软raid0 无法删除. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446833 ｒａｉｄ0设备 /dev/md0 , 由sda7和sdb7组成. 现已umount. Code: $ sudo mdadm /dev/md1 --fail /dev/sda7 --remove /dev/sda7 mdadm: set device faulty failed for /dev/sda7:  Device or resource busy 使用detached参数后再运行上面的命令,还是提示设备忙 <div class=&quot
<huntxu> imtxc: 好高端。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 不撸胸
 * bluezd 又到周五了，让我欢喜让我忧啊.
<jiero> huntxu: 难怪说股票赚钱呃。
<adam8157> jiero: 赔得多
<huntxu> jiero: 某部分人。。。
 * bluezd 求财路 !
<jiero> bluezd: 卖空钱，从0变东西出来卖钱
<ikk-> imtxc: stdio.h:459:#  define sscanf __isoc99_sscanf
<ikk-> imtxc: /usr/include/stdio.h 459 行
<jiero> bluezd: 不断做小孩喜欢并付钱的游戏，然后那种游戏必须还能讨家长欢喜。
<tryit> 为了折腾awesome开始学lua了……
<huntxu> bluezd: 我旁邊同時雲南和緬甸邊境的，我給你介紹下
<huntxu> bluezd: 翻山去緬甸帶點東西過來，下半生不用愁
<bluezd> huntxu: 这个靠谱
<ikk-> imtxc: find /usr/include/*.h | xargs grep "define sscanf" --color=auto -n
<jiero> bluezd: 。。。
<imtxc> ikk-: 恩，那我应该怎么改呢， __isoc99_sscanf 是 glibc 2.7 里面的
 * bluezd 现在啥挣钱干啥！
<jiero> bluezd: 忽悠最挣钱
<ikk-> imtxc: glibc 旧版本没有 __isoc99_sscanf 吗？ 不会吧？
<bluezd> jiero: 这个我不行，我太善良
<jiero> bluezd: 屁，你一点都不善良，你是恶棍！
<ikk-> imtxc: 编译时加个参数 比如 -std=c90
<bluezd> jiero: ......
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • apache openoffice 4.0怎么样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446834 apache接手openoffice以后发布了4.0版本，不知道和libreoffice4.0版本相比怎么样，有没有两种版本都用过的，来发表一下看法。尤其是在对ms office的兼容性上 统计信息: 发表于 由 107266 — 2013-08-02 15:57
<bluezd> huntxu: 求介绍！
<jiero> bluezd: 所有赚钱的，都是在后面懵一队人。
<ikk-> imtxc: man gcc / -std=gnu90
<jiero> bluezd: 让那一堆人贡献出钱来。
<bluezd> jiero: 回去研究空盆变蛇去
<jiero> bluezd: 而且要持续不断的，不能让人厌倦。
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 你照顾了那么多小弟弟，辛苦你了
<adam8157> jiero: 怎么讲...
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，给我的感觉你照顾人很多很多的
<adam8157> jiero: 带头大哥
<bluezd> adam8157: 你当妈了 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 乖
<bluezd> 什么情况
<iMadper> bluezd: 你激动啥?
<bluezd> iMadper: 我没激动啊
<iMadper> bluezd: 你吃错了...
<iMadper> 错/醋
 * iMadper stumpwm代码有问题, 编译不过去了... 妈蛋
<adam8157> iMadper: 还需要编译....
<ikk-> iMadper: 不都是写个程序自动编译打包的吗
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的.
<iMadper> ikk-: 是的, 但是, 代码编译不过去, 就没办法打包...
<iMadper> ikk-: 就没办法安装...
<iMadper> ikk-: aur也只是从git tree里面抓代码下来而已
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<adam8157> iMadper: aur, 看起来很美
<adam8157> 而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 手动checkout到上一个版本还是不行...
<adam8157> iMadper: 喜闻乐见
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在不是用的aur, 是手动编译
<ikk-> iMadper: lib版本升级后，不兼容了吧
<tryit> iMadper, 用的啥系统？
<iMadper> ikk-: 不知道.... sbcl的问题可能
<iMadper> tryit: arch
<tryit> iMadper, 用 awesome 吧，有一起折腾
<iMadper> tryit: 支持快捷键序列吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才我问的C的问题乃有办法不
<ikk-> iMadper: a依赖libc-1.0, b依赖libc-2.0 , libc-1.0和libc-2.0 只能安装一个。 其实可以安装2个的
<iMadper> tryit: Ctrl-a t  这样的序列. Ctrl-a只是个前缀
<iMadper> imtxc: 没功夫...
<tryit> iMadper, 我也是emacs的长期用户，当然知道
<iMadper> tryit: 那支持吗?
 * iMadper 还得学lua... 
<tryit> iMadper, 没试过，
<imtxc> C-a t 是做什么？
<iMadper> tryit: 那先不考虑...
<ikk-> iMadper: lua 真不难
<iMadper> ikk-: 恩, 不过, 还得折腾, 最近是减少
<iMadper> 时间少
<tryit> iMadper, 我看了一下 lua程序设计 的前几章，下手没问题了
<bluezd> adam8157: 我有一个结构体成员全是函数指针，有什么好的方法循环遍历整个结构执行每个函数呢 ? (难道只有指针行吗)
<adam8157> bluezd: 指针最舒服啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 想不到别的
<tryit> adam8157, awesome 重启时如何让 xchat 保留着不死掉？
<ikk-> iMadper: awesome 配置好后，3年不会去修改它
<adam8157> tryit: ctrl - win - r
<adam8157> tryit: ctrl - win - r
<bluezd> adam8157: 结构体中每个函数的参数返回类型都不相同，用指针感觉乱啊
<adam8157> tryit: reset 不用restart
<leemeng0x61> ad
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 那是重新加载配置
<tryit> adam8157, 这个知道，除了xchat之外的其它程序都在，就它死掉了
<adam8157> bluezd: 你都遍历了... 本来就是乱的
<leemeng0x61> 如果配置有问题就泵了
<adam8157> tryit: 那是xchat渣
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 他就是改改配置而已 reset够了
<ikk-> leemeng0x61: 蹦了之后，按 ctrl+alt+f1 也不行了吧
<tryit> ikk-, 行的
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, 泵了之后xchat就没了
<ikk-> 哦
<tryit> ikk-, 可以startx一个awesome再
<leemeng0x61> ikk-, tty F1肯定是在的
<adam8157> bluezd: 你想不指定细节然后达到指定细节的效果... 本来就是矛盾的
<ikk-> tryit: 哦，我上次是 xdm 挂了，按 ctrl+alt+f1 无效
<adam8157> tryit: xepyhr吧
<iMadper> 修好了
<imtxc> ikk-: -D_GNU_SOURCE 貌似就不会用__isoc99_sscanf 了，http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3660826/gcc-ld-create-a-new-libc-so-with-isoc99-sscanfglibc-2-7-symbol-from-glibc
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ linker - gcc/ld - create a new libc.so with __isoc99_sscanf@@GLIBC_2.7 symbol from glibc.2.6 - Stack Overflow
<iMadper> 有个commit提交了, 没merge过来...
<ikk-> imtxc: 哦，学习了
<tryit> ikk-, 噢，awesome崩溃不会波及到xdm
 * adam8157 gnu89赛高
<imtxc> .......... adam8157 ...........
<bluezd> adam8157: 我搞了一个侧边栏的 launcher :D
<adam8157> bluezd: cosplay ubuntu 哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 要是鼠标指到某个 application 上，图标能跳动就完美了
<adam8157> bluezd: 吃我ubuntu啦, (虽然我不用 哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 前一段折腾 xmonad, 后来弄好了感觉没有 awesome 给力，太麻烦
<tryit> 哈哈，web irc也不错，我来了……
<adam8157> bluezd: 珍爱生命, 远离折腾
<bluezd> 没控制住啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 选最好用的, 而不是选最牛的. 例如Vim和Emacs
<tonghuix> 我觉得折腾awesome也很费时间
<ikk-> 选择lua作为配置文件的，一定是大牛出品
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，以前还想折腾下 Musca 呢，后来想还是算了．
<tryit> ikk-: 何以见得
<ikk-> tryit: 感觉
<tryit> adam8157: 折腾gentoo和emacs感觉回报很值
<ikk-> tryit: 大牛出品，必属精品
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu13.04时屏幕只有上半部分显示，而且花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446835 n卡，GT650M 设置了nomodeset 肿么办啊，呜呜 T T <img src="htt
<adam8157> tryit: 抖M
<ikk-> tryit: emacs是以 lisp 为配置文件吧？
 * adam8157 afk
<tryit> ikk-: 恩
<ikk-> tryit: 目前看来，配置文件是脚本语言的，都是精品啊
<tryit> ikk-: 更灵活强大而已，折腾起来也更费时
<ikk-> en
<tryit> 有人一起折腾 awesome 吗？now
<ikk-> http://go.rackspace.com/we-speak-your-language.html?cm_mmc=SMB12Display-_-Ruby-_-AppDev-_-Language
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Reliable application hosting for developers by Rackspace Hosting
<tonghuix> tryit, 陪你
<tryit> tonghuix: awful.widget.button和button有啥区别？
<tonghuix> tryit, 这个我还真不理解
<tryit> tonghuix: 恩，在看wiki和reference manual？
<roylez> tryit: 不折腾很久了
<roylez> tryit: 天天用超过8小时...
<tryit> tonghuix: 我在把rc.lua里面的多屏幕支持全去掉，太麻烦了
<tryit> tonghuix: 简洁点好
<ikk-> tryit: 切换桌面用 alt+f1..f9
<tryit> ikk-: win+1..9
<tryit> ikk-: 切换tag
<ikk-> tryit: win位置不好
<tryit> ikk-: 用的很舒服啊
<ikk-> tryit: alt+1..9 切换 terminal 标签或irssi标签或 浏览器标签
<adam8157> tryit: ...忠告, 尽量用默认配置, 默认配置不要动, 自己的配置要加进去而且清晰的剥离开, 方便修改和升级配置  cc roylez
<ikk-> tryit: 我的键盘小
<ikk-> tryit: github 上面搜索 rc.lua 很多，可以参考
<tryit> ikk-: 我也是用alt+1..9 切换 terminal和chrome的tab
<tryit> adam8157: copy了一份标准的，在修改
<adam8157> tryit: 尽量加法, 而不是减法 生活会轻松很多
<tryit> adam8157: awful.widget.button和button有啥区别？
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道
<tryit> adam8157: 哦，我慢慢折腾~
<iMadper> adam8157: 搞定了都.
<iMadper> adam8157: x230 不错.
<adam8157> iMadper: 相当不错
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 等我装好fx再夸.
<iMadper> adam8157: capslock没有指示灯.. 难道要我自己在屏幕上划分出来十几个像素, diy一个指示灯?
 * adam8157 手里一堆闲置的的东西 SD, microSD, 树莓派, 3.5"硬盘, 摄像头, usb声卡...
<iMadper> adam8157: 求usb声卡.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我把它映射成esc了, 反正capslock从来不用
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也从来不用, 刚我还想给他block了呢... xmodmap
<adam8157> iMadper: emacs党映射成ctrl好了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用呀, 我的ctrl就用fn就行.
<adam8157> iMadper: 多一个没损失, 还顺便屏蔽了capslock
 * adam8157 还有瑜伽垫 内胆包
<bluezd> adam8157: 求赠送
 * adam8157 还有电脑包
<adam8157> 各种多余的东西
<adam8157> bluezd: 看上哪个了
<bluezd> adam8157: 有书吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 书都是不舍得送的好书
 * adam8157 求换书, 翻译版换成影印版!!
<tonghuix> adam8157, 树莓派你都不要了？
<adam8157> tonghuix: 一直在玩儿cubieboard...
<adam8157> 只是说都闲置了...
<imtxc> adam8157: rpi 求送
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是还有个2T硬盘么你
<adam8157> imtxc: 也闲置le
<bluezd> adam8157: 我要 cubieboard
<imtxc> adam8157: 硬盘里面没有片子的话你就留着吧 rpi 给我
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> bluezd: 边儿去, cubieboard在玩儿呢
<bluezd> imtxc: 怎么可能会没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 空的, 只上电过两次, 闲置的令人发指
<imtxc> adam8157: ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 空的谁要
<imtxc> adam8157: 4008111111
<imtxc> adam8157: 下单吧
 * bluezd 有什么好电影推荐下
<adam8157> bluezd: 走 去看环太平洋
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
<imtxc> adam8157: 不送了啊？
<adam8157> imtxc: 我说过要送么....
<bluezd> adam8157: 貌似不错啊
<imtxc> 纯炫耀啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 这些东西除了硬盘都给你, 换个filco 忍者87茶
<imtxc> 除了 rpi， 别的你包邮也不要 adam8157 ... 或者考虑吧 rpi 出给我嘛
<imtxc> 上一句是病句？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你的ninja是啥轴
<roylez> bluezd: 野蛮人罗纳尔
<bluezd> roylez: 搜搜去
<bluezd> roylez: 动画片 ...
<bluezd> adam8157: realforce 的电容键盘咋样 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 电容的都是朴茨朴茨酷差酷差的手感
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，还是 "啪啪啪"的爽
<imtxc> adam8157: 茶
<adam8157> imtxc: 看pm啊
<tryit> tonghuix: 在？
<tonghuix> tryit, ??
<Pudge> roylez: ronal就是个黄片。。
<tryit> tonghuix: awful.util.table.join是把所有的key连接成一个table?
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  18:13 
<tryit> tonghuix: http://code.bulix.org/ybbvhs-84184 你看下这个，为什么从1到3?
<^k^> tryit ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<mozillazg> 请教，一些命令可以在终端下执行，但是确不能使用 .sh 文件的形式执行。
<mozillazg> 是什么原因呢？
<onlylove> 比方说
<onlylove> 哪些命令
<mozillazg> 其实是一个 if 语句
<tryit> tonghuix: ?
<imtxc> .....
<mozillazg> if ps ax | grep -v grep | grep $process > /dev/null
<mozillazg> 这个判断，可以在终端下使用，当是我在 shell 下使用时，不能执行 then 语句
<mozillazg> 不报错
<onlylove> 条件表达式的值是多少呢……
<onlylove> 你都输出到null了
<mozillazg> 在终端下可以正确执行
<onlylove> 对，没错，这执行完了大概返回0吧
<tryit> tonghuix: 我知道了，awful.button是绑定鼠标按键……button是指按键而不是按钮……
<onlylove> tryit: 你那按键是指按键事件么
<tryit> onlylove: 恩，鼠标的按键事件
<tonghuix> tryit, 啥按钮？
<tryit> onlylove: 我一开始以为是绑定一个按钮呢，fuc...k
<tryit> 折腾了半天才搞明白 cc onlylove tonghuix
<tonghuix> 我先下班了，回去研究
<xiaocai> jujhj
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 谁能帮忙上传个火炬之光汉化版的deb? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446837 在我这里不知道是下载错版本或别的原因，只能运行英文原版，一汉化就出错。 可能是菜鸟懂错步骤或啥的，谁有空帮忙汉化好上传一个deb到网盘上，拜谢！ viewtopic.php?f=34&t=446284 这个若能加上更好，新
<^k^> 手不太懂，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu edge苹果三星手机对比~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446838 看图说话一目了然~~ 主要是硬件参数和价格对比 ubuntuEdge_compare.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s — 2013-08-02 19:14
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • libvirt管理虚拟机时出现问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446839 学生新手，在使用lvncviewer连接到虚拟机图形界面时，后来强制关闭了（直接点叉叉了） 现在启动虚拟机时报错： error:Failed to start domain kvm202 error:Unable to create cgroup for kvm202: No such file or directory 去google了一下，发现
<stmsgebjgd> 手机无法邮寄 擦
<stmsgebjgd> 太次了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 查看日志发现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446840 Aug 2 06:42:03 seastv groupadd[9791]: cannot open /etc/group Aug 2 06:42:03 seastv groupadd[9791]: failed to add group postfix 这个时间段不可能有人登录的，请问如何排查原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 superwg — 2013-08-02 19:48
<Ecyourse1f> wc
<tryit> adam8157: awful.client.toggletag(tag)是什么意思？
<adam8157> tryit: 变换client的tag
<imtxc> tryit: awesome了？
<tryit> imtxc: 恩
<tryit> adam8157: awful.client.movetotag(tag)呢？
<adam8157> tryit: 移动到某个tag
<tryit> 这2个有啥区别呢？
<tryit> cc adam8157
<adam8157> tryit: 一个是1>0或者0>1, 一个是0>1  对于tag参数来说
<adam8157> tryit: toggle和move, 你感受一下, 或者看官方文档吧
<imtxc> tryit: 学我，直接抄来 adam 的配置得了。。。。
<imtxc> 然后绑定或者熟悉一下快捷键就好了
 * imtxc 看电影儿去～～
<tryit> imtxc: 我在修改官方的rc.lua
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求教hping的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446841 我想用hping模拟TCP三次握手 结果发现 hping3 -p 80 -S www.baidu.com 发出SYN包后 baidu返回的SYN/ACK包被系统自动回了RST（不知是hping3回的还是系统底层回的） 这个应该怎么解决哈QAQ 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofi …
<tryit> adam8157: 知道了，尝试了一下，move是移动，taggle是复制，就是一个client可以存在于多个tag
<tryit> adam8157: 多谢
<adam8157> tryit: toggle也可以1>0
<adam8157> tryit: 取消那个tag
<tryit> adam8157: 恩，
<tryit> adam8157: 数字键表示时需要写成#n类似的形式？
<tryit> adam8157: awful.key中绑定时
<adam8157> tryit: 不知道, 你参照一下吧 应该是
<tryit> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/aykw3y-84189 你看下这个
<^k^> tryit ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<tryit> adam8157: 其中的  "#" .. i + 9  是指什么呢？
<adam8157> tryit: lua的语法...
<tryit> adam8157: 我知道，我是指表示什么按键在这里？
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕今天去游泳了啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 各路壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 没, 有点感冒
<freeflying> adam8157: 美女要走了，乃伤感了啊
<adam8157> tryit: 好久没用双屏幕了 忘了...
<adam8157> freeflying: 男女比例瞬间倍增
<tryit> adam8157: 这是单屏的啊，切换tag的按键绑定
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪个美女要走了？
<adam8157> tryit: 就是数字键
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我司的一个美女relo去台湾了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕基铛伤心了？
<tryit> adam8157: 你看我上面那个链接，i=1时按键为"#10"?
<adam8157> tryit: 我没看懂怎么办...
<tryit> adam8157: 我也看不懂……才问你的
<gfrog_away> imtxc_away: gcc -std=c89 你要这个选项么？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 伤心的话总是留到人走才说
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 肿么能去呆湾啊？ 求门路
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 人家是台湾人 lol relo回去
<tryit> adam8157: 将 "#" .. i + 9 替换成 i 之后也能正常工作……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • unity 8 一览,ubuntu 13.10已经可以测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446842 unity8 的正式发布要到ubuntu 14.10,不过已经可以在ubuntu 13.10上测试了. unity 8 截图: 界面和ubuntu touch很像 <img src="http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-conte
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu desktop上体验 ubuntu touch 的核心应用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446843 电脑上运行ubuntu touch 手机的app For Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Ubuntu 12.10 and Ubuntu 13.04 users: 安装 the Ubuntu SDK: Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa &&
<linuxtone_wenhig> hi
<^k^> linuxtone_wenhig:点点点.  21:11 
<abinex> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> abinex: 早
<abinex> 起码有两星期没见你在了
<abinex> adam8157: 我上来的时候，你可能已经睡觉了
<abinex> 所以没见到你
<abinex> LOL
<adam8157> abinex: 最近略忙
<abinex> adam8157: 嗯
<abinex> iGoogle: 大神
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Pidgin-lwqq不错，希望继续完善！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446846 用了几个版本的lwqq，总的来说，很不错，希望楼主能继续做好，中国朋友的很多开发项目，都是几天发热后然后就烂尾不管了，希望这个不会。 美中不足，还是不能显示群图标，和群成员图标！ lwqq.png 另外，Pidgi
<^k^> n貌似功能有些简单，比如不支持显示图片，聊天记录保存功能也太弱。 暂时不指望P …
<abinex> http://www.shejibaike.com/images1/2011/201106/20110625/f61180a330c61e050130c61e5bf70003/1.jpg
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋蛋
<iMadper> adam8157:
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 骚年你好啊
<iMadper> adam8157:  zao.
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: gaoji少年你好
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 你离我近了一会儿又远了, 桑感啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 早啊
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 怎讲？
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 你不是去脚盆了一趟?
<iMadper> adam8157: x230 with i7 vPro!
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 那是哪里啊？我不知道啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕啊!!!
<GNUdog_laptop> freeflying: 在哪儿呢现在？
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: japan
<iMadper> adam8157: sure!
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 不认识啊
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 日本啊混蛋
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 那是哪里？
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 妈蛋
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 你怎么骂人呀？
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: ... 上来就调戏我
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 你是谁啊啊啊啊？我认识的蛋蛋可是儒雅的小骚年呢
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog_laptop> 虽然有时候喜欢和 hamo 搞基
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 基友遍天下
 * GNUdog_laptop 好无聊呢
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 要来搞基么？
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: ...
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 好好邀请你，你还不好意思什么呀
<GNUdog_laptop> fracting: 你说 adam8157 她是不是做作…
<adam8157> 你妹啊还女字旁
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 难道我用错了？
<GNUdog_laptop> :-)
<GNUdog_laptop> 坐看 adam8157 疯掉
<gfrog_away> GNUdog_laptop: 狗狗膝盖上
<GNUdog_laptop> gfrog_away: 其实我是真心无聊了，不知道该干嘛
<adam8157> GNUdog_laptop: 午睡
<GNUdog_laptop> adam8157: 没床
<abinex> http://www.likecool.com/Gear/Bike/Monkey%20Light%20Pro/Monkey-Light-Pro.gif
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/gif
<stmsgebjgd> 买不到联想手机阿
<stmsgebjgd> 郁闷
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: 包路费我给你带 哈哈
<freeflying> GNUdog_laptop: 北京啊
<GNUdog_laptop> freeflying: 回去了？
<GNUdog_laptop> freeflying: 还是还没来？
<freeflying> GNUdog_laptop: 行程取消了
<GNUdog_laptop> freeflying: 悲剧。。
<jiero> 500GB 的 Seagate Expansion Drive 硬盘出乎我的意料啊，2.5寸的 5400转硬盘，竟然 hdparm测速达到 108MB每秒。。。
<freeflying> GNUdog_laptop: 是啊
<jiero> USB 3.0 也强大啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/280321
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Polar 博能 CS300 心率表（含心率带） 798元包邮（868-70）_京东商城优惠_运动户外_什么值得买
<GNUdog_laptop> freeflying: 嘿嘿
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个本来就这个价吧，不带gps的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这竟然是块码表。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不靠谱的，我还是用手机的方案
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个是gps表 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/279967
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Garmin 高明 Forerunner 210 GPS 心率表（含心率带、翻新版） $129.99（约￥860）_ebay优惠_运动户外_什么值得买
<jiero> gfrog_away: 太阳能么还是人体热能？
<gfrog_away> jiero: 这个。。。
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> gfrog_away: freeflying 想买瓶左旋肉碱
<freeflying> adam8157: 买它作甚
<adam8157> freeflying: 减脂
<freeflying> adam8157: 少吃，不要久坐
<freeflying> adam8157: 无氧你已经在做了，在加大量
<freeflying> adam8157: 是药三分毒
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃肿么这么喜欢磕药
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<jiero> adam8157: 也是啊，虽然药物就是为了吃而创造的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 麦兜
<jiero> archl_gaming，您的百度云容量即将到期，请尽快续期，以免影响您备份宝贵数据。100G续期只需0.2元，史上最低价，活动地址：
<jiero> hamo
<jiero> 解释一下，我都忘记了我申请过这个东西。
<jiero> lainme:  又是很忙的？是不是夏天和冬天比较忙？
<jiero> 移动硬盘以70MB每秒的速度传输
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 ubuntu ios win都中同一种毒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446848 因为浏览些不良内容 ios ubuntu win都中毒了 特点是时不时会弹出垃圾网站。 今日打开百度首页的成都发生枪战的新闻 http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/dfpd/sheh
<freeflying> adam8157: http://jy.smzdm.com/detail/5823
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 教练不会告诉你的事，减肥的科学原理——我的减脂心得_食品保健_经验盒子_什么值得买
<freeflying> adam8157: 你是不是看了这篇文章啊
<freeflying> 二来可以保持肌肉在减肥的过程中不被消耗。我一般隔一天做一次器械训练，目前为止减掉的是纯脂肪，肌肉含量保持没变。
<freeflying> adam8157: 就这一句就明显的扯淡，人的肌肉多少是不会变化的，这个是肌纤维，数目一般不会发生变化，变化的是粗细
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 话说买的导汗带很实用
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 那还是算了吧
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: hoho
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求真相
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 啥真相
 * GNUdog_laptop 感觉你们聊的话题好gaoji
<Pudge> 现在单条8g笔记本ddr3内存多少钱
<jiero> Pudge: 400？
<Pudge> jiero: 这么贵？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 导汗带
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总好高端呢
<Pudge> 刚才查了一下网上报价，200-400的都有
<jusss> Pudge: 我们这2g的135
<jusss> Pudge: 4g 185
<Pudge> jusss: 2g 4g的有蛋用
<jiero> Pudge: 应该是 200-600吧。
<jusss> Pudge: 只是告诉你8g的不可能200
<Pudge> jusss: 一共就2插槽，插满了也就8g
<jusss> Pudge: 估计8g的是350左右
<Pudge> jusss: 威刚的一款，你去看，185 -210 报价
<jusss> Pudge: 你的主板支持8g卡吗
<Pudge> jusss: 金士顿的贵一些，375
<Pudge> jusss: 当然
<jusss> Pudge: 我买的就是金士顿的
<jusss> Pudge: 2g 135
<jusss> Pudge: 虽然很可能是假的
<Pudge> jusss: Maximum Memory Module Size: 8192 MB
<Pudge> jusss: Maximum Total Memory Size: 16384 MB
<Pudge> jusss: 最高支持到单条8g的意思吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gimp 2.8在windows7中安装怎么字体都是繁体的呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446850 大家好，因为有淘宝店，所以也在windows7中用GIMP 2.8菜单栏什么的都是简体的，但是字体里面怎么会是繁体的呢，还有微软黑体，而且是繁体的，不解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenxiaobosc — 2013-08-02 22:50
<jusss> Pudge: 不知道。。。我英文不好
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那个导汗带26送个腰包
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<happyaron> Pudge: y
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<jiero> happyaron:  7200转的2.5寸硬盘淘汰吧。。。
<abinex> adam8157: 还不抱枕头滚床单？
<jiero> 今天测试的500GB的5400转USB3移动硬盘传输速度都更快。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你还没和周公下棋啊？
<jiero> adam8157: 可以抱被子啊。
<jiero> abinex: 周公是谁
<jiero> abinex: 尚未作古
<happyaron> gfrog_away: g蛙
<happyaron> jiero: 啊？
<happyaron> jiero: 不会啊，服务器上还一堆一堆的呢
<abinex> jiero: 专门解梦的周公，传说是周扒皮的某某老祖
<abinex> 今天看了A-BIKE的介绍
<abinex> 想买
<Pudge> happyaron: 啥？
<freeflying> happyaron: 定好fb的日期诶
<adam8157> abinex: jiero 刚在洗衣服
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<gfrog_away> freeflying: happyaron 乃们又腐败？ 啧啧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这货今天没抢到，可惜了 http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B0081H8TRA/ref=s9_simh_co_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=left-2&pf_rd_r=1YJRTTV1V4C6Y58RS05K&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=59741312&pf_rd_i=typ01
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ NETGEAR 美国网件-NETGEAR 美国网件R6300 1750M双频千兆 802.11ac无线路由器-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不到550，Netgear的旗舰型号
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你那么多路由器...
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我不要了，家里好几个了
<jiero> happyaron: 服务器上是 2.5寸硬盘了？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 路由器好多。。
<jiero> 感觉好像收集钢笔
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我就一个啊。猴总 freeflying 才多
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我们办公室就用的6300
<jiero> adam8157: 驱动是你们写么。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 是不是高端洋气？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 电磁炉
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 对了，乃们那个3.10的内核，80211模块哗哗的oops啊，
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我syslog把/都吃光了，全是oops
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 啥网卡
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<jiero> adam8157: 被 电陶炉 替代了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不至于吧，我们的都没啥问题啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 这网卡不至于有问题啊, firmware装了?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 必然的。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 用的-6的firmware么?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 哪个包儿是firmware？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: firmware-iwlwifi
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 错了, 6200的firmware没问题, 7260的有
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 01:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<freeflying> 无压力
<adam8157> 这个适合乐乐 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Shanghai/1869074128 cc roylez_
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我给你找log
<roylez_> adam8157: 滚
<jiero>               喝了500ml冰冻啤酒，头晕目眩仰头睡去了，
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 是通过wifi bridge的时候才出错
<adam8157> roylez_: 在啊
 * jiero 喷了 roylez_ 一脸酒气。
<roylez_> adam8157: 1680，又没了
<freeflying> adam8157: NB啊，早稻田的硕士
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥1680?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 具体点说就是AP1 -- bridge -- AP2 -- PC
<roylez_> adam8157: 雅思报名
<jiero> roylez_ ...
<freeflying> roylez_: 赶紧的啊
<jiero> roylez_ 考试日期和你冲突了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你直接报啊... 都不准备一下...
<roylez_> freeflying: 6分不行，人家要6.5
<roylez_> adam8157: 我报的一个月以后的啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 你总分28都不行 sigh
<jiero> roylez_ 你不是 7 8 6 6 么？
<roylez_> jiero: QLD告诉我说他们要6.5
<jiero> roylez_ 你妹。调QLD这最歧视的地方。。。
 * adam8157 羡慕
<roylez_> jiero: 这地方最恶心？
<adam8157> roylez_: 昆士兰?
<roylez_> jiero: 我也觉得恶心
<roylez_> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 州担保吧, 既然你那么喜欢昆士兰
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 你要移民了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 除了黄金海岸，昆士兰其他地方都是渣
<roylez_> stmsgebjgd: 没，给娃移民
<adam8157> stmsgebjgd: roylez_ 老司机带带我!
<jiero> roylez_ 那里是白人主义者的战场
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 你什么时候有娃了？
<jiero> roylez。。。
<stmsgebjgd> adam8157: 老司机表示没法带路
<roylez_> stmsgebjgd: 老子娃可以打酱油了好不
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 真没看出来
<freeflying> roylez_:    
<jiero> roylez_ 照片
<adam8157> roylez_: 来半斤
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<jiero> 你还要酱油？
<roylez_> jiero: 照你妹
<freeflying>        
<stmsgebjgd> 我也要5斤
<gfrog_away> adam8157: http://code.bulix.org/ccz81i-84193
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<freeflying> roylez_: 真打算通过靠雅思走啊
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 哥 你冒泡啦
<roylez_> stmsgebjgd: 你是拿去洗澡的么？
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 做饭阿
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你要酱油洗澡啊？
<roylez_> freeflying: 感觉软妹币要沉了
<jiero> roylez_  你孩儿雅思没到 6.5被拒了？
<stmsgebjgd> roylez_: 闹完呢  我厨艺超好
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 给煮两个蛋吧
<freeflying> roylez_: 断然不可能啊
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 让大伙尝尝你的厨艺
<stmsgebjgd> abinex: 滚
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 在那之前有这么一段 http://code.bulix.org/zjztgk-84194
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 额
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你自己编译的内核啊
<adam8157> Hardware error detected.  Restarting.
<adam8157> FW error in SYNC CMD REPLY_TXFIFO_FLUSH
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵司的标准内核啊啊
<jiero> roylez_ 1850 雅思没张涨价多少啊。
<jiero> 也就400
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啥情况？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我司没有3.10的标准内核, 那是mainline的
<freeflying> jiero: roylez_ 雅思词汇要多少
<jiero> freeflying: 你要几分？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不知道...
<freeflying> jiero: 都只要7分
<adam8157> jiero: 4*7
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying Version: 3.10.0.3.12
 * adam8157 我先洗个澡去
<stmsgebjgd> 新内核什么的都是浮云  已经用debian stable了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying 贵司saucy内核
<roylez_> freeflying: 你的词汇量乘以1000，应该够了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 外面盛传是7k多 lol
<frozen_2013> map((lambda x: re.compile('仙', re.IGNORECASE).sub('', str(x)))(x), ['笔仙2]).split().reverse()
<frozen_2013> map(lambda x: re.compile('仙', re.IGNORECASE).sub('', str(x)), ['笔仙2]).split().reverse():-(
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 看来这辈子没希望了
<freeflying> roylez_: NND，我儿子现在已经会被两个单词了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: papa 和 mama 么？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: apple and banana
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 竟然不是 apple 和 google lol
 * gfrog_away 碎觉
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃睡的太早了
<freeflying> 不符合码农习惯
<iiipod> .
<shaoyu> ubuntu的用户比fedora的多好多阿
<shaoyu> 让我这fedora粉怎么混啊
<happyaron> shaoyu: ...
<happyaron> shaoyu: RH的人？
<shaoyu> 小白鼠而已
<shaoyu> 哪来那么多派别
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 干么呢
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 码代码
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 这么勤奋
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 啥代码
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 要交差的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 哦 作业啊
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: haskell
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 不是作业
<ofan> nnd 作业都是随便做做就行了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 难道是打工的东西?
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 算是吧，gsoc的项目
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 没听说过
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 有钱么
<ofan> 有
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 够你的生活费了巴
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 差不多，能补点学费
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 还有学费?
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 美国还有学费?
<ofan> 擦
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 你不是免学费的去的?
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 你见哪个能面学费
<ofan> 除了phd
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 也是
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 不过我的那些同学似乎都是phd
<ofan> phd = 工作要毛学费
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 半奖或者全奖
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: phd也有奖？
<ofan> 直接给发工资啊
<knownbad> 有，老婆的表弟最近来了美国就是学校给的PhD奖学金。
<knownbad> 还加了生活费。
<knownbad> 还配给了个金发美女。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 这么好
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 还是debian稳定
<knownbad> 知道，但kernel好旧。
<knownbad> 不清楚他和指导教授的关系但他之前来过也是公费的。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不旧啊
<ofan> knownbad: 那个是TA或者RA的吧
<ofan> 公费的不一样
<ofan> 公费是天朝出钱，还要交美国学校学费
<ofan> TA可以补贴生活费住宿费什么的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan, 有全奖
<ofan> 发美女倒没听说
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 最近没有好的电视剧了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 推荐个
<knownbad> 最近都看DirecTV没什么好看的。
<knownbad> 表弟这次来的就不是公费了，是学校付费。
<knownbad> 我倒没问详情，只知道表弟媳妇和外甥晚点来。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 正在看黑色孤儿
<knownbad> 非洲片？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 美国片
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 最近岳飞那个片子很火
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没意思
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 没看过，但是留原上讨论最多的就这个片子
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 留园 没什么片子
<^k^>  05:06
<knownbad> stmsgebjgd: 你Debian上kernel版本是？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 3.2
<Pudge> 3.10出这么久了还不装
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, debian stable
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 要那么新的内核干嘛
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不新了，3.11都出来了，不管debian是不是stable，这个kernel是stable版本
<knownbad> 真无齿，以前都是你在喊最新的。
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 而且明显省电，电源管理改了很多，
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 直接给不用的dvd断电
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge, 没有dvd
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 因为最新的东西破的太多
<knownbad> 跟kernel有何关联？
<knownbad> 女儿近来好吗？
<Pudge> knownbad: +1
<ofan> knownbad: 你什么时候也生一个
<ofan> 生个儿子 抢 stmsgebjgd 的闺女
<knownbad> 找个姐弟恋？
<ofan> 生个女儿 搞les也可以啊
<knownbad> 我不反对，老婆可能会。
<ofan> 偷偷在外面生一个 :]
<knownbad> 帮你找个。   http://goo.gl/VMLJpw
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 缘分 女子征婚 - 洛杉矶华人资讯网
<knownbad> 不行，老婆对这有点过敏。
<knownbad> 练瑜伽+各种体位=你懂得
<ofan> oohh 不错，你认识？
<ofan> “成熟稳重” ---- 这一条被弊了
<knownbad> 不会的，她没说何时成熟。。。
<ofan> 外表漂亮时尚，个性开朗直爽。。 2333
<knownbad> 反正没见面前随便听听就好。
<ofan> ”找女性朋友解决孤丹“ lol
<ofan> knownbad: 什么叫“听听”？
<knownbad> 那个我回了。
<knownbad> 就别当真。
<knownbad> 有个阿姨居然回了，我只好帮她解答。
<ofan> 阿姨？？
<ofan> 50多的阿姨找女性朋友...
<ofan> 哦哦 理解错了
<knownbad> 那里有满多傻子。
<ofan> 刚才那个不错，加起来聊聊 哈哈
<knownbad> 谈成了得给红包。
<knownbad> 但那个QQ好似她姐的？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 小孩挺好
<ofan> 哦 貌似是..
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, kernel要那么新有毛用  我现在要的是稳定
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad, 不是破
<knownbad> 没关系就问她姐要就行了。
<ofan> qq签名：替我妹征婚哈，不是我
<knownbad> 没说装个kernel就破了。
<knownbad> 跑了。
<ofan> 德国肠男跑的就是快
<knownbad> 那个妹子眼睛漂亮。
<ofan> knownbad: 还不错
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么使用GCC，麻烦大家解答一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446858 已知装了GCC。求帮忙啊谢谢谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 18618313228 — 2013-08-03 0:46
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • aria2的RPC模式提示错误，请问是什么原因？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446867 我想按网上教程开启aria2的rpc模式，log日志里出现如下错误： Code: 2013-07-30 23:40:10.044958 ERROR - [HttpListenCommand.cc:115]IPv6 RPC: failed to bind port 6800 Exception: [SocketCore.cc:310] errorCode=1 Failed to bind a socket, cause: 未知的名称或服务  …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，安装ubuntu出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446868 用wubi安装时重启后提示complating install ubuntu....然后就黑屏了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 llbxwj — 2013-08-03 8:32
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu Edge 3200万集资难获得成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446870 从来没有一家公司试图在大众集资平台融资超过两千万美元的，而Canonical却将Ubuntu Edge智能手机的融资目标定在了3200万美元。目前距离活动关闭还有20天，但它只达到目标的四分之一——791万美元，Canonical的融资活动极有可
<jiero> alpha080: 抱女儿拍照来。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，安装ubuntu出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446868 用wubi安装时重启后提示complating install ubuntu....然后就黑屏了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 llbxwj — 2013-08-03 8:32
<jiero> roylez:  https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CgZYPLs00hQ/Ue8ks_LzrmI/AAAAAAAAECQ/peMX_BUZIlM/w935-h623-no/campinagrande-performance-23072013-14.jpg
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 为什么firefox打不开网页，但Chrome可以 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446872 之前一直用firefox，有时怎么都打不开网页，导致我以为是网卡驱动的原因； 最近安装了chrome，发现firefox打不开网页的时候chrome却可以。 难道我是个例吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-03 9:20
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu12.04上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446873 我装的是Win7和Ubuntu12.04LTS的双系统，上网是用路由器连的。但是装完Ubuntu之后发现上不了网，但是Win7却能正常上网。 还有一点就是，打开Ubuntu之后提示不能上网后，再重启打开Win7也不能上网了，提示未识别的网络，关掉路
<^k^> 由器再打开之后才能继续正常上网。 本人大菜鸟一只，求各位大神帮帮我。。。 …
<jiero> 江浙沪的推友们，你们半年前苦苦要求的集中供暖终于实现了。
<jiero> 。。。这是吐草么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】VLC，smplayer播放视频有声音但是画面绿屏怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446874 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.p
 * jiero 好孤单
<tryit> jiero: 都不上班了今天……所以冷冷清清
<yanqian_> 请请各位帮忙试下看看能访问这个？
<yanqian_> yong.dgod.net
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么终端下连接SSH会很慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446875 如果用客户端的话SSH链接速度很快，但是在终端下连接SSH却需要等待十几秒的时间才能输入密码登录，大家有没有什么解决办法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjl1764 — 2013-08-03 10:24
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<sydnever> 新人报道，大家好
<tryit> adam8157: 如何取得当前tag?
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk_menu_popup() http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446878 这个函数的第三第四个参数怎么用,怎么自己定义position? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Earplayer — 2013-08-03 11:27
<tryit> adam8157: awful.tag.selected貌似可以折中一下……
<jiero> 都不在啊。
<jiero> 人很少呐。
 * jiero 摸摸小孩子们。
<jusss> 好安静呀
<sydnever> 是呀是呀
<newborn> 有人玩过ubuntu touch了么，求帮一腿 http://askubuntu.com/q/328086/180924
<^k^> newborn ⇪ ti: android - Need instructions for installing ubuntu touch - Ask Ubuntu
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  12:22 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • LINUX下运行3DMAX的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446880 用 CENTOS 做宿主，刚好现在要装修，就想用3DMAX设计装修效果图，权且当作无聊的打发。 现在的问题： 1、替代AutoCAD：在Linux下安装了QCAD，也能画图，感觉还好，可惜，要注册还是什么的，没多弄，导致总有问题。现在是在
<^k^> KVM虚拟机上安装了64位WIN7 ，再安装AutoCAD，一切OK了。 2、替代3DMAX：在Win7下安装了3dmax …
<tanlao> ^k^: 怎么注册呢
<^k^> tanlao, 千里之旅始于足下。  12:30 
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:31 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 问个关于nexus设备挂载的问题，求高人帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446882 ubuntu 12.04，插上I9250的时候能显示设备 Galaxy Nexus但是无法访问，进去以后空白处于一直加载的状态。虽然用网上的方法挂载上了，但是每次都要使用命令，感觉比较麻烦，而且有时候会有较大延迟。linux应该是
<jiero> 一个人都没有。
<value>  1 #!/bin/python
<value>   2 import urllib2
<value>   3
<value>   4 for ((i=1;i<10000000;i++))
<value>   5     a=$(sed -n ${i}p aaa)
<value>   6     content = urllib2.urlopen('$a').read()
<value>   7 print content
<^k^> value:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iMadper> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready   连无线的时候， 每次都失败， dmesg里面提示这个， 怎么破？！
<jusss> roylez: 新特警判官里的女主很英俊
<jusss> iMadper: 笔记本？
<iMadper> jusss: 是的。
<jusss> iMadper: 试试用笔记本的快捷键开关无线试试
<jusss> iMadper: 比如我的是fn-f2
<iMadper> jusss: 跟笔记本开关有个毛关系。 rfkill里面所有的都是no
<jusss> iMadper: 那当我没说
<iMadper> jusss: 怎么关闭ipv6？
<jusss> iMadper: 不会，我一直ipv4
 * iMadper 搞定了！ bye
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu 11.04的源更新不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446883 ubuntu 11.04版本，在sources.list里面填写以下源： deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubun
<ZWindL_> hi
<^k^> ZWindL_:点点点.  14:55 
<ZWindL_> g enlightenment
<^k^> ZWindL_: enlightenment The Age of |Enlightenment| (or simply the |Enlightenment| or Age of Reason) was a cultural movement of intellectuals in the 17th and 18th centuries, which began |...|
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用什么软件可以修改窗口和任务栏的透明度和颜色？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446885 系统的窗口是灰黑色的，不好看。 想让它变成类似windows窗口那样的效果，用了一些主题发现都没效果。 求推荐这样的软件，谢谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-03 15:28
<administ1ator> 大家好
<^k^> administ1ator:点点点.  15:51 
<administ1ator> 请问怎么看mail-server记录 我邮箱是administrator@one.dnsget.org
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine 1.6 安装有道词典后乱码猖狂的很啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446886 原来用的wine 1.4安裝的有道詞典5.4菜单是正常的，查词内容无法正常显示。现在升级到wine1.6在Ubuntu12.04上安装发现问题仍很多，不过单词本起码可以看到些内容了，虽然很惨列。中文乱码的解决方案已经按照http://
<ofan> GPL'd 的代码包不包括注释？
<ofan> happyaron: 专家
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 内核源码编译安装请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446887 我创建了一个虚拟机，在内核编译源码安装时发现分配的空间不够，就又挂载了一个磁盘。现在我在新挂载的盘上install的话会有问题吗？貌似不是在启动盘上，这会有影响吗？菜鸟求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 bysui — 2013-08-03 16:14
<jlzhang> hi
<jlzhang> 请问AnyEvent::Http里面的POST方法里面的Body怎么写？
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  16:17 
<jlzhang> uid=yueqing&pwd=96E79218 还是['uid'=>'yueqing','pwd'=>'96E79218']?
<jlzhang> 不宅，都出去玩了？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统，删掉xp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446888 xp和ubuntu双系统，现在想删掉xp，调整ubuntu分区，请问有什么方案没有？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vastness — 2013-08-03 16:16
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • coreApp Ubuntu Phone开发者社区，到底有没有建成，求网址！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446893 如题，今年一月份都发出消息建一个名为coreapp的ubuntu phone的开发者社区，搜索都搜不到网址！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Csdcit — 2013-08-03 16:31
<ofan> 周末没人
<tryit> ofan, .
<tryit> ofan, 周末冷冷清清
<jlzhang> 过AnyEvent::HTTP模块里有关参数的描述实在让我这个外行人看不大懂
 * adam8157 热
<ofan> 脱
<freeflying> adam8157: 游泳啊
<jlzhang> 搞定
<ofan> adam8157: 话说GPL'd的代码也包括注释么
<adam8157> freeflying: 人多, 然后我感冒还没好利落
<adam8157> ofan: 算啊
<adam8157> ofan: 啥都算
<ofan> 额。。。
<ofan> nnnd 还得我自己写注释
<adam8157> ofan: gpl又不是光给code的, 文档也可以
<ofan> adam8157: 哦 文档不是单独说明么
<adam8157> ofan: 来, 赶紧飞机回来, 晚上带你去看环太平洋
<ofan> adam8157: ...有妹子么
<ofan> 我不搞基的...
<adam8157> ofan: 机甲啊, 爷们儿看的
<ofan> 我等蓝光
<ofan> nnnd 那么长注释还要自己写
<adam8157> ofan: 你在照着葫芦画瓢么...
<ofan> 差不多
<ofan> 借鉴点东西
<adam8157> ofan: 当年linux被sco起诉是因为有十来行#include一样...
<ofan> 额
<adam8157> ofan: 这个不是按协议的标准 是按版权法的标准
<adam8157> ofan: 注释也是有版权
<ofan> 恩 那我得改了去
<ofan> 我的要以BSD发布
<adam8157> ofan: 看着挑吧
<adam8157> ofan: 我一般希望别人跳坑的gpl, 玩票的mit, 纯贡献的cc0
<ofan> mit有啥好？
<ofan> 现在都玩BSD
<adam8157> ofan: 简单
<ofan> 三句话搞定 省事多了
<adam8157> ofan: 啥啊, bsd协议很长的
<ofan> 3-clause 要写的不多
<ofan> 只是声明下，详细的让人自己看去
<jiero> ofan: 看着某对比说，mit保护你不受专利影响，bsd没有。
<ofan> 怎么不受影响
<adam8157> ofan: 哦, 差别是商业广告
<ofan> 别人能拿我代码申请专利？
<adam8157> jiero: 没这事儿
<adam8157> ofan: jiero http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2011/05/how_to_choose_free_software_licenses.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 如何选择开源许可证？ - 阮一峰的网络日志
<ofan> adam8157: 发现你说话越来越有京味儿了
<adam8157> ofan: 乖
<ofan> 啊蛋儿~
<ofan> adam8157: 不看那个，我是随大流的
<ofan> 社区里人用啥，我用啥
<adam8157> ofan: jiero 这图基本上很不准确, 看着玩儿吧
<ofan> adam8157: 看过 很不准
<jiero> adam8157 ofan  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT_License#Comparison_to_other_licenses The Simplified BSD license used by FreeBSD is essentially identical to the MIT License, as it contains neither an advertising clause, nor a prohibition on promotional use of the copyright holder's name.
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: MIT License - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> o
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • php+apache+oracle oci8.so怎么也加载不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446895 instantclient的位置:/usr/src/instantclient_12_1 oci8.so的位置:/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/oci8.so 我在php.ini(/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini)最后一行加: extension_dir=/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/ extension=oci8.so 在.bashrc里面添加了环境变量 PATH=$PATH:/usr/src/insta
<^k^> ntclient_12_1 ORACLE_HOME=:/usr/src/instantclient_12_1 &
<ofan> 就用的BSD
<adam8157> ofan: 那是2-clause
<ofan> 3-clause
<adam8157> ofan: Simplified BSD license 是2-clause
<ofan> adam8157: 哪里 http://opensource.org/licenses/BSD-3-Clause
<adam8157> ofan: 3还是比MIT多一点限制的
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: The BSD 3-Clause License | Open Source Initiative
<adam8157> ofan: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_licenses
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: BSD licenses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ofan> 不晓得，上面那个说是3-clause
<adam8157> ofan: bsd simplified 和 simplified bsd 哈哈
<ofan> o
<adam8157> ofan: 我只是讲jiero说得那个是2
<adam8157> ofan: 模糊的名字这些细节不要在意
<ofan> k
<jiero> .
 * adam8157 求赠送椅子
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12211591999
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 正品Ergomax人体工学电脑椅子/办公椅 Inspire+ 特价-淘宝网
<jiero> adam8157: 你跟他们谈分期付款啦。
<jiero> adam8157: 反正你的股票够赚钱。分
<jiero> adam8157: 你要你老板送你啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 家用...
<jiero> adam8157: 在家你还工作？
<jiero> adam8157: 趴在地板上啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 坐姿不好对身体损伤大
<jiero> adam8157: 谁让你坐着了？
<jiero> adam8157: 我平时在家经常跪着
<jiero> adam8157: 中国古代的坐
<adam8157> jiero: 好可怜
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 超累
<jiero> adam8157: 呃呃呃。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 回家了。
<Ecyourself> 测试信息
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么我设置了compiz的窗口动画效果后没用？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446896 我是双显卡，目前只启用了集显。 使用网上的方法发现能够运行compiz，但在CCSM里设置效果->动画后，完全不起作用啊！！ 求指点，多谢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-03 17:37
<lucky___> ubuntu下有没有可以察看电脑笔记本温度的软件啊？
<alvin_rxg> lucky___: lm-sensors
<lucky___> alvin_rxg: 用终端装完这个怎么找不到
<alvin_rxg> lucky___: dpkg -l lm-sensors | grep bin
<lucky___> alvin_rxg: 然后呢？
<lucky___> alvin_rxg: 输入这个之后还是没反应哎
<value> for ((i=1;i<10000000;i++))
<value> do
<value>     a=$(sed -n ${i}p aaa)
<value>     content = urllib2.urlopen('$a').read()
<value>     print content
<value> done
<^k^> value:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
 * lucky___ 怎么这个时间都没有人在呢
<alvin_rxg> lucky: 非得让我说，『请根据您机器的实际情况稍作更改』么？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<lucky> alvin_rxg: orz我不知道哎
<alvin_rxg> orz 你装了啥
<lucky> alvin_rxg: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<alvin_rxg> lucky: 成功？
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 正在设置 lm-sensors (1:3.3.1-2ubuntu1) ...
<lucky> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 最后一行是这个样子
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 这个样子算不算成功哇？
<alvin_rxg> 这个呢？  dpkg -l lm-sensors | grep bin
<trying> 有人看得到 USTREAM 嗎 @_@?
<jusss> lucky: sensors
<trying> 台北出現了上萬人在總統府前面抗議
<jusss> lucky: $sensors
<tanlao> 很好
<trying> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wbch2
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ wbbbb2 on USTREAM: . Lifecasting
<trying> 這是實況, 不過不確定你們看不看得到 @_@
<trying> 據說十萬人了....
<jusss> trying: 抗议啥
<lucky> jusss: 原来是这个样子哇
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 终端更新出现的not found怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446897 每次apt-get update都会在终端里出现各种的Not Found，如下： 第一部分： 错误 http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources 404 Not Found 错误 <a clas
<lucky> jusss:+62.5°C 这个温度是不是有点高了？
<jusss> lucky: 我57
<lucky> jusss: 笔记本吗
<imtxc> trying: 周末快乐
 * lucky amule和emule哪个下载速度快？
<imtxc> lucky: 没一個快的
<imtxc> 话说没有隐形眼镜怎么看3D电影呢?
<lucky> imtxc: 那你告诉我一个快的吧
<jusss> lucky: intel nv双显卡笔记本
<imtxc> lucky: 迅雷 + 迅雷会员
<jusss> lucky: btå¿«
<jusss> lucky: 感觉ed2k都慢。。。
<lucky> imtxc: 迅雷又没有linux的版本
<imtxc> lucky: 虚拟机
<lucky> jusss: 可我有的时候要用到ed2k的下载
<jusss> lucky: 你又不是男生要啥ed2k...
<lucky> imtxc: 装之前要下载ed2k的windows镜像哇
<lucky> jusss: win镜像
<lucky> jusss: 为啥男生要ed2
<lucky> k
<jusss> lucky: 难道就没transmission吗
<lucky> jusss: 那个可以下载ed2k吗
<jusss> lucky: 你的win镜像是哪个网站的
<lucky> jusss: msdn
<tanlao> 看 到 了 嘉义县
<jusss> lucky: 真。。。
<tanlao> trying: :)
<lucky> jusss: what？
<tanlao> trying: :-) 看 到 了 嘉义县
<jusss> lucky: 没事
<jusss> 王若琳的声音好特别
<tanlao> trying: 我 去 拉 屎
<lucky> jusss: 你觉得emule和amule哪个选择更好点呢
<jusss> lucky: 都不好
<jusss> lucky: 用mk
<lucky> 怎么装
<jusss> lucky: ml
<jusss> lucky: 忘记叫啥了
<lucky> jusss: ...
 * lucky 第一次用gmail发邮件就失败了，难道非逼我用会qq邮箱？
<jusss> lucky: mldonkey
<jusss> lucky: 你gmail设置有问题
<lucky> jusss: 这个mule好吗？
<jusss> lucky: gmail只支持ssl tsl不支持不加密的pop smtp imtp
<jusss> lucky: imap
<jusss> lucky: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2179056
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: ed2k下载 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jusss> lucky: 而且gmail的pop imap端口和扣扣 网易的都不同
<jusss> lucky: 可以先查下gmail的ssl pop的端口号或imap或tsl
<jusss> 估计没人用tls
<jusss> 我记不住名字。。。
<lucky> jusss: mldonkey比mule好用吗
<jusss> lucky: https://support.google.com/mail/answer/78799
<^k^> jusss ⇪ t: Set up IMAP in other mail clients - Gmail Help
<lucky> jusss: 正在看
<jusss> lucky: 没用过，不知道
<jusss> lucky: 从不ed2k
<jusss> lucky: 当然在win下有迅雷就啥也不用管了，什么ed2k 种子 磁力链接之类的都给你下载下来
<lucky> jusss: linux下如果有这么一个大一统的软件该多贴心啊
<trying> 十五萬人了...
<jusss> trying: 他们在抗议什么？
<jusss> lucky: ...
<trying> jusss: 國軍在台灣, 十年來被自殺了一千四百多人
<trying> 法律規定每一個男的滿 18 歲都必須服兵役
<trying> 這一次的抗議是因為一個多月前有一位姓洪的士兵被虐死
<jusss> trying: 这不是跟南韩一样吗
<trying> 而國軍滅證又串供, 最後主事者沒有一個人有罪
<jusss> trying: 军队据说有死亡指标
<jusss> trying: 感觉军队这些人都该go to hell,
<trying> 對, 但這些人活在軍事檢察署和軍事法庭的「保護下」
<jusss> trying: 军队除了会制造破坏 死亡，还会干啥，从来就没有过正义的战争，所有的战争都是不义的，
<jusss> trying: 强烈建议解散军队 政府，
<jusss> trying: 让当官的和当兵的都去自扣吧
<trying> 同意, 國軍剛來台灣時, 燒殺搶掠, 強姦婦女都來
<trying> 這一次的事件讓整個人民都喚醒了過去的記憶
<trying> 這次抗議活動的主題曲, 是 Do you hear the people sing
<trying> 而且是改編的台灣話版本, 聽到群眾都在喊革命了
<trying> https://soundcloud.com/yi-cheng-peter-wu/do-you-hear-the-people-sing
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ 你敢有聽着咱的歌(福佬話Do You Hear the People Sing?第一版) by Yi-cheng Peter Wu on SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • bios的boot priority order上只有ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446899 如题，为什么找不到u盘/硬盘启动项？右边为截图共享链接 —— https://www.dropbox.com/s/abwjlmwbe6173 ... 3.15.jpg?m 统计信息: 发表于 由 傑出青年 — 2013-08-03 19
<lucky> jusss: ~/.mldonkey 文件夹这个文件夹怎么找？
<jusss> lucky: /home/lucky/.mldonkey/
<jusss> lucky: 如果是root,就是/root/.mldonkey
<trying> 二十萬人了....
<lucky> jusss: 没有哎
<jusss> lucky: 你怎么看的？用的nauxxxx?还是gnome-terminal
<jusss> lucky: 我记性不好
<lucky> jusss: 我发觉我不知道你在说什么
<lucky> jusss: 你告诉我怎么看吧
<jusss> lucky: .开头的是隐藏文件，目录也是个文件
<jusss> lucky: ls -d .* ?
<jusss> lucky: 我都一个月没进过linux了。。。早忘光了
<trying> ls -a ~/
<jusss> lucky: 用trying的
<jusss> trying: 怎么感觉你跟那个mewoxxx一样
<jusss> trying: 记不住名字
<trying> 那是什 o_O?
 * lucky 这两个方法都阿米找到
<jusss> trying: 就是整天跟knownban搞基的那个
<jusss> lucky: 那就是没有
<jusss> lucky: mkdir ~/.mldonkey
<trying> o_O"
<trying> lucky: 執行一次 mlnet
<trying> 就會出現了
<tanlao> trying: 20万了
<jusss> trying: 这里用繁体字的没几个
<trying> tanlao: 對...
<jusss> trying: CyrusYzGTt那厮用，那个mewoxxx 广东佬也用
<trying> jusss: 我是台灣人, 打不出簡體字啊....
<lucky> trying: 你为何这么屌
<jusss> trying: 还有knownbad台湾佬
<jusss> lucky: 注意矜持。。。女生别说那个字。。。
<trying> lucky: 我超愛 mldonkey, 一有新版的, 我都會馬上抓下來 compile
<lucky> jusss: 反正这里没多少人知道
<alvin_rxg> debian 飄過……
<trying> lucky: but, 很久沒抓 ed2k 的東西了, 都是拿 mldonkey 來抓 torrent
<jusss> lucky: 应该是大部分人都知道。。。这里总共就几个女的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你还活着呀
<trying> http://i.imgur.com/uKO7uuN.jpg
<trying> 這張... 現場的照片
<jusss> trying: 国人喜欢凑热闹这点在哪都没变呀，都太喜欢围观了。。。
<jusss> trying: 话说，你看懂简体字？
<trying> 這些人不是圍觀, 因為這次的抗議有幾個條件, 穿白衣, 不飲食, 整齊靜坐
<jusss> trying: 你看懂简体字
<jusss> ？
<trying> 你看照片就會知道哪些人是來抗議, 哪些不是
<trying> 當然 -_-"
<lucky> trying: 然后把guarding.p2p", 96, "http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/level1.gz，中的地址替换为http://ed2k.im/ipfilter.dat。这句话是什么意思？
<jusss> trying: 。。。
<trying> 學一下就會了 @_@
<jusss> trying: 我能看懂繁体字，却不会写繁体字。。。
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<alvin_rxg> 雞雞複雞雞
<jusss> trying: 那个固件，你们繁体字怎么写
<trying> 把 guarding.p2p(是個 file?), 第 96 行, 修改 url
<trying> 什是固件 o_O?
<jusss> trying: firmware
<lucky> trying: 要把然后把guarding.p2p", 96, "http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/level1.gz，全部用http://ed2k.im/ipfilter.dat。替换掉？
<trying> 這是某個說明文件裡寫的東西嗎 o_O?
<jusss> lucky: mldonkey从源里装的和自己编译的好像不一样，你可以找个文章看看
<lucky> trying: forum配置指导里面的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 茄茄富茄茄
<lucky> jusss: 我就是在看文章，看不懂的地方就来这里问问
<lucky> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=272008
<jusss> lucky: 错，你应该不停地问，当你把他们都问烦了，你就明白了，lol
<jusss> lucky: 我就是这样，呵呵
<^k^> lucky ⇪ ti: mldonkey的使用与设置 （更新） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> 01 + 010 = =
<jusss> 我问的他们都想t我
<trying> okay, 所以現在有 mldonkey 的 source code, 對嗎?
<trying> okay, lucky, 應該是這樣
<trying> find mldonkey-3.1.3 -type f | xargs sed -i -e 's@www.bluetack.co.uk/config/level1.gz@ed2k.im/ipfilter.dat@g'
<lucky> trying: mldonkey是眼红浏览器下载的啊？
<trying> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mldonkey/files/mldonkey/3.1.3/mldonkey-3.1.3.tar.bz2/download
<^k^> trying ⇪ t: Download MLDonkey from SourceForge.net
<lucky> trying: s/眼红/用
<frozen_2013> 我。。。无语了。写习惯python, 再写几句c.我居然 printf("%s\n" % argv[i])
<trying> ah... 也是可以, 不過我應該會用 wget
<frozen_2013> 分号也搞忘记了。
<trying> frozen_2013: https://code.google.com/p/py2c/
<^k^> trying ⇪ ti: py2c - A Python to C/C++ translator. - Google Project Hosting
<frozen_2013> trying: thx.
<frozen_2013> 居然有这样的项目。
<imtxc> mldonkey 太难用了
<trying> XD
<adam8157> imtxc: 这年头, bt正壮年, ed2k快死了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我很久很久没有用过mldonkey了, 大学时倒是常用
<imtxc> ed2k 我就没有过好好的下载成功过东西。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 现在一般是迅雷离线 偶尔transmission
<imtxc> adam8157: 我在 linux 下下大文件 md5
<imtxc> adam8157: md5 100% 错的
<adam8157> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 是网卡的什么功能没打开么？ 查错什么的
 * adam8157 考虑卸载mldonkey了
<adam8157> imtxc: 网卡有这功能 但是你不该跨层追责
<imtxc> 擦，我下载的微信是假的么！
<imtxc> YP 成功率太低了。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 成功率低说明不为0
<imtxc> adam8157: 被你看出来了。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 卧槽
<imtxc> lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 表示没有qq没有微信
<imtxc> adam8157: 前段时间还打算请教你呢，你怎么成功的放弃掉qq的
<imtxc> adam8157: 话说基铛这两天比较闲了？
<adam8157> imtxc: 扔了就完了啊 还要怎样成功放弃, 反正我这人比较冷血
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux mint使用的gnome为什么没有gnome-shell？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446902 它使用的什么窗口管理器呢？？ metacity吗？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-03 20:27
<imtxc> adam8157: 改个记不住的密码？
<frozen_2013> imtxc: 你要联系的人不怎么用qq就可以的。或者强迫他们不用qq联系你。
<adam8157> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> frozen_2013: 这个有难度，现在靠手机qq活了
<lucky> imtxc: 确实难用哇，看的我眼花缭乱的
<adam8157> imtxc: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/11/abandon-qq-account/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 弃用QQ - Adam's
<imtxc> 哟， 10年11月啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 思密达
<imtxc> .. 等有长期炮友之后也就不用qq了
<adam8157> ...
<lucky> adam8157: 3Q大战是什么
<adam8157> lucky: 当年360和qq
<lucky> imtxc: 那还不简单，认定一个炮友不松手就对了
<imtxc> fuck firefox 又崩溃
<trying> http://miupix.cc/pm-D14T1X 晚上八點拍的
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ Miu Pix - uploadFromiPhone.jpg
<trying> 滿滿是人...
<adam8157> trying: 这是哪里
<imtxc> 稳定性不如 IE 了都
<adam8157> imtxc: 怎么可能, 黑我大firefox
<trying> adam8157: 總統府前
<imtxc> adam8157: 上次崩溃之后重启不了之后，莫名其妙给我换成了火狐中国版，自动多了一堆中国版插件，这次又启动不了了，不知道会给我换什么。。。
<adam8157> trying: 因为士兵事件? 还是核四?
<lucky> trying: 用sancho是不是需要先装java？
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣你在用windows?
<imtxc> adam8157: 大 debian 啊
<trying> adam8157: yes, 虐兵事件, 二十萬人了...
<trying> lucky: sancho? 好像是
<imtxc> adam8157: iceweasel 版本太低，就用了  firefox
<adam8157> imtxc: 我也用的firefox啊, 怎么会有什么中国版
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有崩溃过？
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 我用的en_US amd64
<lucky> trying: 用mldonkey太费事了
<adam8157> imtxc: 之前有 后来查明是fcitx
<trying> lucky: 同意 XD
<imtxc> adam8157: fcitx 是另外一个困惑，你怎么解决的
<adam8157> imtxc: debian sid
<lucky> trying: xd是什么意思？
<imtxc> adam8157: 输入法怎么解决的？ 换了什么
<adam8157> lucky: 笑脸
<adam8157> imtxc: fcitx
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 新版没问题
<trying> lucky: ah.... 好像是從日本漫畫來的符號?
<lucky> adam8157: 你说我怎么这么傻
<imtxc> 我去 upgrade
<adam8157> lucky: XD 歪过头看是笑脸
<adam8157> imtxc: 有问题是去年的事情了
<adam8157> imtxc: 今年没有崩溃过
<imtxc> .................
<imtxc> 那就是另外的问题。。。
<imtxc> adam8157:  我基本锁定原因是我的渣 SSD 的原因了
<trying> lucky: 可以說是這樣吧... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Icono_xD_para_wikipedia.png
<^k^> trying ⇪ t: image/png
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕
<adam8157> imtxc: IO scheduler是什么?
<lucky> trying: 总统府今晚是什么状况？
<trying> lucky: 整個政府和軍方都在說謊, 所以... 可能會抗議好幾天
<trying> lucky: 據說今天會到 3AM
<adam8157> trying: 唉, 大陆人相比之下真是怂, 各种怂
<trying> adam8157: I/O schduler? 我會推薦用 deadline
<lucky> trying: 在台湾可以看好多热闹XD
<happyaron> 你们都是各种壕啊，ssd……
<happyaron> 没有啊
<trying> ah... 其實我也有看到很多你們那邊的抗議照片啦, 只是好像最後都會鎮壓 @_@
<adam8157> trying: imtxc ssd的话用none吧
<imtxc> adam8157: none？
<adam8157> trying: 错了, 怂是根本原因, 哪里的D先生都不是平白得来的
<adam8157> imtxc: 嗯 none
<imtxc> adam8157: 全名是啥？
<adam8157> imtxc: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#I.2FO_Scheduler
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Solid State Drives - ArchWiki
 * adam8157 明年买SSD, 嗯!
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿当壕可以明天就买！
<adam8157> happyaron: 太贵了..
<happyaron> adam8157: 其实买个小的msata的还好啦
 * adam8157 现在wishlist里有椅子, 键盘, 显示器
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<imtxc> 早知道这样，宁愿晚买也不能买便宜ssd
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 软件中心无法打开,急求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446904 如题，报错信息如下： File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 128, in <module> from gi.repository import WebKit as webkit File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/importer.py", line 76, in load_module dynamic_module._load() File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gi/module.py", line
<happyaron> imtxc: 那必须的……
<happyaron> imtxc: ssd还是intel的好……
<adam8157> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.2.fKD2GP&id=12211591999
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 正品Ergomax人体工学电脑椅子/办公椅 Inspire+ 特价-淘宝网
<adam8157> 求赠送啊
<lucky> trying: mlnet路径是什么
<lucky> trying: mlnet路径在哪
<lucky> 我找不到哎
<CyrusYzGTt> 我也喜欢用 mldonley
<CyrusYzGTt> 不过我是自己编译，源码， 然后 optirun ./mlnet
<lucky> CyrusYzGTt: 看的教程看的我头都大了
<CyrusYzGTt> lucky§ 一次配置终身受用
<iGoogle> lucky: 基本动不到5项设置。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: mldonkey相比之下很难用了现在, 缺很多feature
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 支持 magnet了，，无论是 ed2k torrent
<lucky> iGoogle: 我看教程一知半解，有的地方看明白了就动看不明白就过
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 渣一样的支持
<lucky> adam8157: 我想知道相比之下哪个更好用
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 够用就行了，
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<adam8157> lucky: 如果有ed2k的需求还是mldonkey吧
<adam8157> lucky: bt还是用transmission得好
<happyaron> adam8157: 还是迅离线好
<adam8157> happyaron: 也在用 :)
<imtxc> 迅雷要会员啊，没买到1分钱一年的。。
<lucky> 怎么美人提云共撸
<lucky> s/美人/没人
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 娃
<happyaron> 蛙
<frozen_2013> 迅离
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 瓜
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
 * lucky 有人用过云共撸吗
<imtxc> happyaron: 把你迅雷离线里面的好种子分享出来
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ +1
<Pudge> 我日，国内单条8g 笔记本1333内存这么难买？中关村逛了一圈硬是没有
<lucky> Pudge: 为什么不选择淘宝
<happyaron> imtxc: 我不咋下东西，也没离线
<happyaron> Pudge: 直接买1600的
<happyaron> Pudge: 反正可以自动降频使用。
<imtxc> Pudge: 回国了？
<imtxc> 8G 单条现在多少钱
<Pudge> happyaron: 感觉划不来啊，1600贵好多，本来我的本就只能跑到1066
<happyaron> Pudge: 现在1600比1333便宜
<Pudge> imtxc: 没找到，我咋知道多少钱
<happyaron> Pudge: 因为1333基本没货了
<Pudge> happyaron: 我网上查的报价啊，贵200呢
<imtxc> Pudge: taobao.com jd.com z.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢 (@ taobao.com)
<happyaron> Pudge: 报价是啥，报的价都是当年的
<happyaron> Pudge: 得拿现价看啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 中关村当天的报价啊
<happyaron> Pudge: zol又不是当天的……
<imtxc> DDR 2 的内存才叫贵。。。。
<happyaron> Pudge: 建议直接京东/亚马逊
 * lucky 一直感觉zol的报价没准确过
<Pudge> happyaron: 后来买了个4g的，2条8g 1333凑合了
<Pudge> happyaron: 对了，我的本子支持到1333，但是实际clock只有1066,啥问题
<Pudge> happyaron: 能改么
<happyaron> Pudge: 改不了
<trying> lucky: 試看看指令: which mldonkey
<Pudge> happyaron: 还是跟cpu一样会自动降平率
<happyaron> Pudge: 支持到1333是因为当年只出到1333，bios没严重bug上1600是没问题的。
<imtxc> Pudge: 表妹呢
<happyaron> Pudge: 没听说有这回事。
<Pudge> cpu 2.55,平时查看就1g速度， 运行程序就到2.5
<happyaron> Pudge: adam8157 是kernel dev，有问题找他
<trying> adam8157: 那個虐兵事件上 BBC 了, http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/
<Pudge> happyaron: 怎么会，电源管理会自动降平率的啊
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ 新闻主页 - BBC中文网
<happyaron> Pudge: 不会动内存频率的有木有……
<happyaron> Pudge: 降的是cpu，内存频率开机时是多少就是多少啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 我就是不知道，所以问问啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 现在这bios特别弱智，什么都不能改
<adam8157> Pudge: 内存频率这个和PM无关, 是BIOS识别到的
<Pudge> adam8157: 为啥我dmicode之后，主板支持的最大频率是1333,但是为啥当前内存平率只有1066呢
<Pudge> adam8157: 我就是插的1333的内存条啊，
<adam8157> Pudge: 兼容问题, 或者你那内存条的问题
<Pudge> adam8157: 原装的啊，还能这样 ， acer真不靠谱
<adam8157> Pudge: 例如bank和内存延时啥的兼容问题
<Pudge> adam8157: 对了，上面有一项bank，啥意思
<adam8157> Pudge: 内存的概念, 按bank挂在控制芯片上, 初中看<微型计算机>讲得
<lucky> trying: 直接填/usr/bin/mldonkey吗
<Pudge> Bank Locator: BANK 2
<trying> lucky: 你是要... 執行嗎?
<lucky> trying: http://imgur.com/edit这样填对吗？
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<trying> 什? 什都看不到
<lucky> trying: 谢谢了，我知道怎么办了
<trying> XD
<trying> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1102587_315341018603303_853237381_o.jpg
<trying> 這張拍得真漂亮
<trying> http://imgur.com/a/xp0bV 還有這一系列的照片
<^k^> trying ... ⇪ 2013.8.3 - Imgur
<lucky> adam8157: 我觉得transmission没有迅雷会员快
<netsnail_> 笔记本发热，真不爽
<lucky> netsnail_: 我也是哎，正准备给本本清辉呢
<Pudge> adam8157: happyaron Maximum Capacity: 8 GB 是说单条最大可以插8g还是总共可以插8g？ 一共2插槽
<adam8157> Pudge: 你那看得
<adam8157> Pudge: mem controller的话就是总的呗
<Pudge> adam8157: 哦，单条8g，看到了，
<Pudge> adam8157: 但是，Supported Speeds: Other
<Pudge> adam8157: 这是个什么情况，还隐藏支持的bus速度？
<adam8157> Pudge: 不知道..
<imtxc> 现在人们在qq空间里面写一条说说，也会用“发表”这样的词么
<Pudge> imtxc: 有人用qq空间写东西？那不就是用来存艳照的地方么
<imtxc> 刚才听别人打电话，一直说“你发表了××× 我看了，你是不是看到我发表的……………… 了， 听得吓我一跳。。。
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 求ubuntu下apache、php如何配置oracle，急 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446905 ubuntu 11.04 如何配置oracle客户端，使得php能够连接oracle？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 michael3832628 — 2013-08-03 21:58
<Pudge> adam8157: happyaron 看了一下，4g的1600和1333真是一个价诶，1600和1333混插没事吧
<Pudge> 都是kinston
<adam8157> Pudge: 混插就用都低的那个
<Pudge> adam8157: 估计都是1066.。。蛋疼的主板
<imtxc> adam8157: lkd， ldd 之后，有其他 kernel 的书籍推荐么
<adam8157> imtxc: ulk
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，感谢老司机～～
<imtxc> 500+ 页的书都好重
<happyaron> Pudge: 嗯
<gfrog_away> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/280665
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Amazon 亚马逊 Kindle DXG 9.7寸电子书阅读器 $239（￥1600）_Amazon优惠_电子阅读_什么值得买
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 嫌书沉搞这个 ^
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总，乃的NAS是肿么搞的？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 侯总 1000出，他都不要
<gfrog_away> jiero: 啥？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 还凑合
<jiero> gfrog_away: 呃。
<Pudge> imtxc_away: 500页的书是用来看的么， 当字典查吧
<Pudge> adam8157: 1066 和1333总体上能有多少性能差距？ 到不了30%吧？
<adam8157> Pudge: 到不了吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 自己DIY的嘛？还是买的成品盒子？
 * lucky ubuntu下有什么赛车游戏吗
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 买的成品的， marvell的芯片，能直接刷qnap的rom, 4bay
<tanlao> lucky: 我知道
<lucky> tanlao: 什么游戏
<tanlao> lucky: torcs
<tanlao> lucky: alien-arena
<lucky> tanlao: 正在装软件中心那个torcs
<tanlao> lucky: nexuiz
<lucky> tanlao: 这么多啊
<tanlao> lucky: megalest
<tanlao> lucky: megaglest
<tanlao> lucky: 你是妹子吗
<lucky> tanlao:。
<tanlao> lucky: 是妹子才告诉你的
<lucky> tanlao: 我之前没见过你哇
<tanlao> lucky: 报答我吧
<lucky> tanlao: 你怎么知道的
<tanlao> lucky: :_O 真的吗
<tanlao> lucky: 求图片
<lucky> tanlao: 你之前也叫这个名字吗
<tanlao> lucky: 恩
<lucky> 谈
<lucky> tanlao: 好吧
<lucky> tanlao: 我要睡觉去了
<lucky> bye
<tanlao> lucky: 我也是
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 听起来不错呢，神马价？
<tanlao> miao
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 1600多点
<tanlao> iceweasel怎么升级
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不带盘价？ 乃搞的啥盘？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7下安装双系统的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446906 在win7下我装的是Ubuntu12.10，，已经装成功了，但是每次开机那个选择界面上，第一个是win7，下面有六个Ubuntu，这是怎么回事呢，难道是我装的次数太多了，，，求解，，谢谢…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 1102252970 — 2013-08-03 22:17
<happyaron> tanlao: mozilla.debian.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian Mozilla team APT archive (@ debian.net)
<tanlao> happyaron: 谢谢 我去看看
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 尼玛4盘你1600能买到？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 万一乃有路子呢， lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 再有路子这个也没可能啊
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 在ubuntu12.04（非虚拟机）上搭建开发平台时遇到的困难 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446909 之前一直是在虚拟机上的ubuntu11.04系统上进行学习，因为感觉windows系统其他功能使用得比较少，想直接切换到本机的linux系统上进行学习，系统是ubuntu12.04。 要用到的软件都搭建好后，打开开发
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<tanlao> happyaron: 成功了:_D
<happyaron> tanlao: 赞
<tanlao> happyaron: :_D 配合ssh -D 太爽了
<jamesarch> 有人没
<jamesarch> ……好吧:(
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃打算入个nas?
<jamesarch> nas？啥米意思
<adam8157> freeflying: cubieboard接上硬盘跑个btsync也算是了...
<jamesarch> ……256
<jamesarch> 对了 想问下你们btsync是干嘛的
<adam8157> jamesarch: net attached storage
<adam8157> jamesarch: 传文件
<jamesarch> 在toy的配置文件里见到过
<jamesarch> 了解了……:)
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 考虑diy啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: intel nuc吧，找个合适的机箱
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 淘宝上有那种4bay的机箱
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那种箱子好贵 T_T
<happyaron> 你们这是讨论啥呢。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以目前的山寨方案就是Rpi+硬盘盒了 T_T
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 前几天折腾完网络，最近开始折腾存储，lol
 * gfrog_away 不折腾会死斯基
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 真心不行啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: http://www.rtnas.com/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 所有话题 - RTNAS
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 最近没啥需要下载的东西，Rpi应付下视频播放还凑合。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过确实很渣
<freeflying> gfrog_away: dlna没法用
<adam8157> happyaron: 在讨论烧钱
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 貌似他们又做了批，你问问看，比较不错
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这是个山寨团伙儿嘛？ lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 熟人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: wow
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 竟然找uboot的人， http://www.rtnas.com/index.php?p=/discussion/26/join-us- cc adam8157
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Join us. - RTNAS
<freeflying> adam8157: 准备手机刷ubuntu了
<adam8157> freeflying: 沦为备用机了?
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> adam8157: 围观壕门
<freeflying> adam8157: 主力机啊
 * freeflying 鄙视  壕 adam8157 居然不用ubuntu
<adam8157> freeflying: 莫想不开, pre-pre-pre-pre-alpha啊
<freeflying> happyaron: fcitx这两天不会break 吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 支持公司啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 目前没观察到break
<happyaron> freeflying: 出了问题离开通知我处理就好了
<freeflying> happyaron: 什么时候上传
<happyaron> freeflying: 已经传了
<freeflying> happyaron: 看到了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总换手机了？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥机啊？
<freeflying> happyaron: s4
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，万年塑料颗
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额，竟然木有sony？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不ANT+了？
<oneju> good night every body
<^k^>  05:08
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • lxde(Lubuntu)中NetworkManager有什么办法查看详细的拨号错误信息? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446921 lxde(Lubuntu)中NetworkManager有什么办法查看详细的拨号错误信息? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-08-04 2:59
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-04
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 解决中文无法显示的常见方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446923 我尝试过 wine 一些软件，中文无法显示的问题也常常遇到。根据我的经验，多数情况下想要解决，并不是非常复杂。 准备：更新到最新版的 wine 和 winetricks http://winetricks.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/src/winetricks 1. 缺失字体（一般
<^k^> 是显示方块） winetricks cjkfonts 这能解决至少75%的问题
<jiero> 呃
<alpha080> jiero: 自动当了op,越来越有动力鸟？
<jiero> alpha080: 我是准备辞职了。然后常驻这里
<jiero> alpha080: 孩子照片。
<alpha080> jiero: 一边去。
 * jiero 有英雄50
<alpha080> 从来不发私人的
<alpha080> jiero: - -
<jiero> alpha080: 。难道你是女的？
<jiero> alpha080: 装成男人？
<alpha080> 恩恩
<alpha080> 我要是给了你我自己的照片，你对着我橹怎么办？
<jiero> alpha080: ？？
<jiero> 周日干活。。
<alpha080> 恩，私活
<alpha080> 做个草莓牛奶炖蛋～犒劳下自己
<freeflying> 尼玛昨天买了个新手机，老的今天就有问题了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 安装openbox后如何进入呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446926 默认Linux Mint Cinnamon环境，安装了openbox，重启后还是进入Cinnamon桌面，如何切换到openbox？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 GalaxyYun — 2013-08-04 9:46
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 昨天新装了ubuntu13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446927 <img src="http://b270.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12VAwDb2ZNlIu/hV*2pFcfIIpVkpPw.9KwmnRl1GmSHlpV1jdgVcv5aOQ!/b/dPf59KCSJAAA&amp;bo=IAPCAQAAAAABAMc!" style="max-height:210px;" alt=
<iwii> freeflying: 我现在一个android（感觉中毒了) , 一个150元的nokia非智能机用来打电话
<freeflying> iwii: 神器啊
<iwii> freeflying: 嗯
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 昨天新装了ubuntu13.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446927 ubuntu.png <img src="http://b270.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12VAwDb2ZNlIu/hV*2pFcfIIpVkpPw.9KwmnRl1GmSHlpV1jdgVcv5aOQ!/b/dPf59KCSJAAA&amp;bo=IAPCAQAAAAABAMc!" style="max-height:210px;&
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Dota2 for linux怎么输入中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446928 大家有解吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-08-04 10:30
<lucky____> test
<^k^> lucky____:点点点.  10:55 
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • xfce4 下如何设置窗体标题栏（左上角）的图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446930 如图，我修改了红色圈中的图标，黄色圈中却没有生效（我用的是xfce4），怎么解决呢？ <img src="http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/cp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C736%3Bap%3Darchlinux%B0%C9%2C90%2C744/sign=5812e066d1a20cf452
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 菜鸟问个问题：python 能像bash那样以命令行运行么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446931 我比较喜欢用bash处理一些简单的文本问题，而且都是在shell下，直接输入scripting 运行，比如 for i in `cat list`;do blastall ................;done 最近工作需要，开始接触python，请问下，python可以不可以像bash那样用
<^k^> ∷ ，还是必须要写在.py 里，然后 python .py? 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 horseinfly — …
<^k^> ∷
<^k^> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446931
<jiero> 果然没人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何使用debian的源? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446932 我是13.04 amd64的ubuntu....因为某些原因,要安装一个包,但是这个包ubuntu下面没有,不过我发现debian下有 请问有什么办法能让我从debian的源里面安装这个包么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2013-08-04 11:45
<lucky____> jiero:  我在啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！KDE每次重启都会重置分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446935 KDE中修改了屏幕分辨率后，只要一重启，就会自动恢复成原来的分辨率。设成默认也没用，求助啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2013-08-04 12:27
<hceasy> 求助
<hceasy> grub这玩意儿到底是装在boot还是硬盘头部还是efi分区
<hceasy> 半残efi笔记本能把人逼疯了
<lucky____> test
<^k^> lucky____:点点点.  13:02 
<hceasy> test
<^k^> hceasy:点点点.  13:05 
<hceasy> ^k^: 死去
<^k^> hceasy, 你说是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  13:06 
<hceasy> ^k^: 你个bot也来捣乱
<hceasy> ^k^: 帮助
<^k^> hceasy, 如果我问你呢？  13:07 
<hceasy> GNUdog: ？
<^k^> hceasy, 你可以问一个问题的形式帮助吗？  13:07 
<lucky____> hceasy: 我也搞不懂grub怎么办
<hceasy> lucky____: 以前老式的直接装硬盘头就行了  现在这efi好象是装efi分区了
<hceasy> 我笔记本上有个boot分区一个efi分区  头疼死
<lucky____> hceasy: 新笔记本？
<hceasy> GNUdog: who are you
<hceasy> lucky____: 不算新11年的
<hceasy> 什么时候这里多了个开源狗  干嘛用的？
<lucky____> hceasy: 我怎么能知道我的笔记本是ef分区i还是mbr分区？
<hceasy> lucky____: 额 你现在用什么系统？
<lucky____> hceasy: ubuntu
<hceasy> lucky____:  看grub装到哪儿了
<lucky____> hceasy: 怎么看
<hceasy> lucky____:  装到sda的话是磁盘头  mbr
<hceasy> 先闪了  重启
<lucky____> hceasy: 怎么看我的grub装哪里去了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！KDE每次重启都会重置分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446935 KDE中修改了屏幕分辨率后，只要一重启，就会自动恢复成原来的分辨率。设成默认也没用，求助啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hawkIdeality — 2013-08-04 12:27
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<lu> 把wordpress所在的/var/www/目录 全部 chown www-data:www-data -R 安全么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 爸爸妈妈用linux！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446936 怎么才能让民间真正了解现在的linux，让爸爸妈妈级的人们也不害怕linux呢？用了这个题目，灵感来源于书店里一本叫做爸爸妈妈学电脑的书。 这几年经常听说有各种关于高层试图推广linux的努力，诸如麒麟啊，红旗啊，龙芯啊，还有最
<^k^> ∷
<jusss> tesat
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 使用了最新版IQQ，很不错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446938 简洁高效！截图方便，远胜wine &l
<abinex> http://tox.im/zh
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Tox
<abinex> http://www.oschina.net/p/projecttox/similar_projects?lang=0&sort=view&p=6
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ ProjectTox的类似软件 - Skype 的开源替代品 - 开源中国社区
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu光盘安装后的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446939 电脑的操作系统原来是windows7，后来被我用光盘安装时选择“用ubuntu替换windows”给替换掉了，但是网上说这只是windows所在分区被替换了，那么我其他分区的数据在哪里看？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 goodhao — 2013-08-04 15:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • DNS解析出问题了,求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446942 上午发了个帖子没人理,下午研究下发现是DNS解析的问题,但是不知道怎么去解决 问题描述: ping某些域名的ip返回的不对. 用wireshark抓包得到: UDP的DNS包是从202.205.107.10(在学校使用的dns)返回的 但是我的DNS设置的是8.8.8.8 我怎么才能让查
<^k^> ∷
<^k^> ∷ 找DNS的时候用我设置的这个DNS. 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangyaofei — 2013
<jusss> 电影版的达芬奇密码怎么看着一点意思也没
<jusss> 几年前看达芬奇密码小说感觉不错呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 朦朧 與 真實 的區別
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯，想象的总是美好的
<abinex> iGoogle: 在干麽呢？大神
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • XBMC 全屏模式下特耗SWAP，有解决方法没？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446943 6个G的SWAP都不够用，窗口模式下就没问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 juskin — 2013-08-04 15:43
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<alvin_rxg> !r
<value> 85M的带宽，可是下载速度才1M左右，这样正常吗　？
<abinex> value: 必须正常啊
<alvin_rxg> abinex: -1
<abinex> value: 我150M的才274KB/s
<value> 我家8M的都有1M的下载速度，怎么差这么大
<abinex> value: 你那85M是共享的带宽
<alvin_rxg> 85m 共享
<value> 可店家说是独享的啊
<abinex> 又不是你一个人专用的
<abinex> 屁话
 * lucky 想买个手机 求推荐哇
<abinex> 那个是忽悠
<value> 难道被骗了
<abinex> lucky: 推荐买水果
<alvin_rxg> lucky: s4/one
<lucky> abinex: 贵啊
<abinex> ä¹°208
<abinex> 诺基亚啊
<abinex> 双卡双待
<town> O_o
<abinex> 支持3.5G网络
<abinex> 支持移动热点
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 运行《死侍》，总是提示 fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446944 Code: fixme:win:LockWindowUpdate ((nil)), partial stub! 游戏是从 3DMGAME 上下载的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2013-08-04 15:57 </conten
<lucky> abinex: 黑莓怎么样
<abinex> 超强待机
<abinex> lucky: 没有用过
<abinex> 你的手指头很小么？
<abinex> 黑莓都是小键盘
<abinex> 除非你要买Z10
<abinex> 但是买Z10不如直接买个水果4S
<lucky> abinex: 对就是z10
<lucky> abinex: 4s感觉屏幕太小哎
<abinex> lucky: 看来你有钱啊
<abinex> 要屏幕大有啥用途
<abinex> 说吧
<abinex> 看电影？
<alvin_rxg> 看美女
<lucky> alvin_rxg: s4排除，one不知道怎么样
<lucky> abinex: 是啊
<alvin_rxg> nexus 4
<abinex> lucky: 不推荐任何andoid的手机
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 安卓手机太危险
<lucky> abinex: 我也知道ios好啊，俺着就这么差吗
<abinex> 恶意应用太多
<abinex> 任何一个应用都要大量的高级权限
<town> i like it
<jusss> +10086
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 四儿子耐草吗
<alvin_rxg> 我不艹男的
<lucky> alvin_rxg: orz
<abinex> 完全的网络访问，读取手机和内存卡文档资料和上传联系人号码
<iwii> http://mobile.zol.com.cn/388/3887172.html
<^k^> iwii ⇪ ti: Android 4.3现隐藏功能 可控制应用权限_手机_手机Android频道-中关村在线
<abinex> 自动下载木马
<iwii> 感觉 控制不住
<lucky> abinex: 4s现在市场价多少
<iwii> 不root才安全
<abinex> 3600这样吧
<abinex> 4S
<abinex> 我大概的
<lucky> abinex: 还是贵了
<lucky> 要两千多的
<abinex> 一点也不贵
<abinex> lucky: 没必要买那么贵的手机
<town> ←_←
<abinex> 推荐买个诺基亚的双卡208
<abinex> 新出的
<abinex> 加上一个ipadmini
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 四儿子怎么样
<abinex> 秒杀那些大屏幕安卓手机
<abinex> 4儿子很坑爹
<lucky> abinex: 我学校无线网要收费的
<abinex> 收费就收费啊
<abinex> 到哪里上网不收费啊
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini除了wifi还有其他途径上网吗
<abinex> 我还没遇到上网不用收费的呢
<abinex> lucky: 3G无线路由器啊
<abinex> 便携的
<abinex> 比如用手机的移动热点功能
<lucky> abinex: 到哪都有网上吗
<abinex> 就可以让iPadmini上网
<lucky> abinex: 你给我推荐的诺基亚没有热点功能
<abinex> 诺基亚208就有
<abinex> 还是双卡的手机呢
<lucky> abinex: 我不太了解3g
<abinex> 新出的诺基亚208S手机才几百块钱
<abinex> 待机时间20天
<abinex> 如果选用单卡版的话，待机时间超过30天了
<abinex> 我都准备入手一个，用来当作备用手机
<iwii> nokia 不错，整体刷机的人，肯定有个nokia备用
<lucky> 我淘宝怎么没搜到这款手机
<iwii> 整天刷机
<abinex> 平时出远门的就派上用场了
<abinex> lucky: 这个手机刚出的
<abinex> 准备上市了
<abinex> 再耐心等等
<lucky> 要等多久
<abinex> 等半个月吧
<abinex> 大概要半个月就能买到了
<lucky> abinex: 在中国上市会更晚吧？
<iwii> 159元 http://spu.taobao.com/spu/3c/detail.htm?spm=1020.3.11.3.wN1ERP&cat=1512&spuid=217172087&auction_sort=_ratesum#item-container
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 淘宝手机市场--Nokia/诺基亚 105(1050)
<abinex> http://news.china.com.cn/live/2013-07/30/content_21398205.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 备用神器！双卡双待Nokia208上市在即_新闻中心_中国网
<abinex> 已经有报价了
<abinex> 诺基亚208主打经典实用型手机，该机的机身重90.6g，机身三围尺寸为114.2×50.9×12.8mm，拥有2.4英寸的屏幕，经典的九宫格键盘，并且防水溅、防尘的做工，该机还拥有一颗130万像素的摄像头，配备1020毫安时电池，内置QQ、微博等社交应用，并且支持双卡双待，诺基亚官网显示，该机在普通2G状态下，通话时间可达12小时，3G通话时间为4.5小时
<town> nokia不是要倒了……
<iwii> 诺基亚105待机时间长达34天 , 800mA 电池！
<iwii> 无摄像头
<abinex> 现在各种智能手机，也有达到3000毫安时的电池容量，但由于智能手机应用繁杂、屏幕尺寸大，耗电量虚高，即使配备了高容量电池，也有力不从心的时候。这个时候选择一部备用手机，那就非常有必要了。而且诺基亚的做工品质，也非常值得信赖，诺基亚208做为备用机也是绝佳之选
<abinex> 诺基亚现在着急了
<abinex> 连低端产品都比较给力了
<lucky> abinex: 这个你确定是智能机？
<abinex> 以前诺基亚的配置都很烂
<abinex> lucky: S40的
<abinex> 能上QQ能上网啥的
<town> 看着像mtk
<lucky> abinex: 不能开热点
<abinex> 能开热点啊
<lucky> abinex: 非智能机都没这个功能
<abinex> 这个208的亮点就在于支持3.5G网络
<abinex> 支持移动热点功能
<abinex> 我买来当3G无线路由器用
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 我的联通卡每月有5GB的流量
<town> 上网不要钱……啥套餐
<abinex> 21M的速率
<abinex> town: 要钱的
<town> 淘宝买的啊
<abinex> 每月10块钱包5GB
<lucky> abinex: 报价多少钱
<abinex> town: 是那种随意玩闲时流量包月套餐
<abinex> lucky: 420
<abinex> 你再等等，，如果不着急用的话
<lucky> abinex:备选之列
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 我也想买一个诺基亚的手机
<jiero> 买什么水果？
<jiero> abinex: 150元。
<lucky> abinex: 我现在有个手机将就用
<abinex> 我不要太多的高级功能
<jiero> abinex: 我给你买1kg
<jiero> 网购
<abinex> jiero: 给我买仙桃
<lucky> jiero: ipadmini
<lucky> abinex: 四儿子很坑吗
<abinex> lucky: 坑
<jiero> abinex: 哦，定制个桃子筐，写着”仙桃“ 对把。
<lucky> abinex: 有多坑
<town> ←_←
<abinex> lucky: 鸡肋啊
<abinex> 不支持SD卡扩展
<abinex> 这个很不爽
<abinex> 随便买个手机都支持SD卡扩展了
<abinex> lucky: 你平时用手机多么
<abinex> 是不是智能手机控啊？
<lucky> 不是啊
<abinex> 我现在都没用手机上网过了
<abinex> lucky: 那你别买那么贵的手机了
<lucky> 平时用的不多
<abinex> 有个能打电话的就好
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> 那些好几千的手机都是坑爸爸
<lucky> abinex: 被你说的不想买了
<abinex> 你想想啊。你买一个手机5000元
<abinex> 你用了半年，人家又出新款了
<jiero> abinex: 可能就签下一个100万的单
<jiero> abinex: 哈哈
<lucky> abinex: 但手头没东西玩 就一个打电话功能的手机和一个笔记本
<abinex> 才3500，价格就能比你便宜，性能也好上一倍
<abinex> 是我，我就一个手机150块钱那种，
<abinex> 用到坏，直接扔了
<abinex> 再买个新的150
<abinex> 继续用
<abinex> 5000块钱我可以买30多部150块钱的手机
<abinex> 每部手机用两年
<lucky> abinex: 你手头没智能设备吗
<abinex> 修都不用修
<abinex> lucky: 有
<abinex> 不过我没有用手机上网
<abinex> 我只有出外面才会用手机上网
<lucky> abinex: 平板？
<town> 真会想 可惜我没流量了 这里好像不怎么费流量~`o`~
<jiero> abinex: 因为因为，很多人不懂用电脑，他们以为用手机会更简单。
<abinex> 我是把手机当作一个3G网络的无线路由器
<lucky> abinex: 我如果买ipadmini的话还要买个能开热点的手机有点不划算
<cherrot> jiero, hi~
<abinex> lucky: 嗯，我平时都是用的平板电脑
<abinex> lucky: iPADmini才2100
 * jiero 抱抱 cherrot
<adam8157> freeflying: 你果然换号买手机了
<jiero> cherrot: 下午好，投稿了么？
<cherrot> jiero, 刚回北京呢～
<jiero> cherrot: 哦又出去旅游了？
<lucky> abinex: 但是我还要买个能开热点的手机
<abinex> lucky: 买个3-500的手机+2100平板明显比买个2600块钱的大屏幕手机要爽多了
<jiero> abinex: 你失去了其他买手机而不那样做的同事的关注。
<lucky> abinex: 可3-500的手机都不怎么样，何况我手头有个可以打电话的步步高音乐手机
<abinex> 嗯
<cherrot> jiero, 回家一趟～ 顺便去青岛检查眼睛
<abinex> lucky: 那就先别买了
<abinex> 等那个步步高手机快要不能用了再买
<abinex> 到时候，手机也降价的差不多了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 笔记本win8下用虚拟机安装ubuntukylin-13.04有成功的没? 求教! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446946 笔记本win8下用虚拟机安装ubuntukylin-13.04有成功的没? 求教! 求大神指导!! 谢啦! 统计信息: 发表于 由 悟中生有 — 2013-08-04 16:38
<abinex> 有的用就行
<jiero> cherrot: 哦
<abinex> 其实手机就是用来打电话保持联系的
<abinex> 其他的功能大部分都可以忽略了
<lucky> abinex: 但是没有智能设备的确不方便
<cherrot> jiero, 明天就截止了。。鸭梨山大。。
<abinex> lucky: 用平板替代啊
<abinex> 平板的功能比手机强大多了
<abinex> 屏幕也大
<lucky> abinex: 可买平板还要买个能开热点的手机
<lucky> abinex: 不然上网不方便
<abinex> lucky: 加起来不超过2600块钱
<abinex> 买一个支持移动热点的手机+iPadmini
<jiero> cherrot: 截止什么？
<cherrot> jiero, 先报名再说。  征稿截止日期
<lucky> abinex: 可买了能开热点的手机紧紧为了开热点有点不讲究
<abinex> lucky: 你买Z10应该也要2600多吧
<abinex> lucky: 你也可以用来打电话啊
<abinex> 只要你愿意
<abinex> 你可以买那种专门的3G无线路由器
<abinex> 才300元
<lucky> abinex: 好用吗
<abinex> 嗯，有流量就好
<abinex> 话说3G网络的流量很贵
<abinex> 我是偶尔才会在外面用3G网络上网
<abinex> 平时都是用wifi
<iMadper> adam8157: 少年。
<abinex> 我一般用平板电脑也不看视频
<iMadper> adam8157: 问你bootloader的问题。
<adam8157> iMadper: 骚年
<abinex> 不播放音乐
<adam8157> iMadper: 我刚上来, 好巧
<lucky> abinex: 有点矛盾
<abinex> 就是用来浏览一下网页啥的
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也刚来。。。
<abinex> lucky: 一点也不矛盾
<abinex> adam8157: 早
<abinex> iMadper: momo
<adam8157> abinex: 早
<abinex> jiero: 宝宝
<abinex> jiero: 最近别吃奶糖了
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在systemd需要自己指定cmdline吗？ 我cat /proc/cmdline 里面没有init的东西。。。。
<lucky> abinex: 用ipadmini上网没手机方便
<jiero> cherrot: 好的。
<lucky> iMadper: 你手机买了吗
<adam8157> iMadper: 你啥系统
<abinex> 新西兰的奶粉有问题了
<jiero> abinex: 最近别吃蛋糕了才是。
<iMadper> adam8157: archlinux呀
<cherrot> jiero, 蛋糕披萨
<iMadper> adam8157: cat /proc/cmdline  ==》   ro root=UUID=f071e6e5-2058-49d5-9554-4cd99acf1459 initrd=\initramfs-linux.img
<abinex> iMadper: 用的爽么？
<adam8157> iMadper: arch默认systemd, 指定个鬼
<adam8157> iMadper: cat /proc/1/comm
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是，我用uefistub的时候， 不行呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我知道是systemd
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要干啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 我现在用的rEFInd还是叫啥鸟名字的那个东西启动的系统
<abinex> lucky: 用iPadmin比手机方便多了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想干掉那个， 直接自己添加一个efivar
<adam8157> iMadper: 为毛用它...
<abinex> lucky: 不管是浏览网页或者是收发电子邮件
<iMadper> adam8157: 不不不， 为什么用它不重要， 重要的是我的efivar怎么写。
<lucky> abinex: 一次性要使用两台设备
<abinex> iPadmini都能胜任
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦 明白了
<iMadper> adam8157: su -c" echo root=/dev/sda1 ro initrd=/EFI/arch/initramfs-arch.img init=/usr/lib64/systemd/systemd | iconv -t ucs2 | efibootmgr -c -L ArchLinux -l '\EFI\arch\vmlinuz-arch.efi' -@ -"  我现在是这样
<iMadper> adam8157: 启动的时候， 会提示找不到systemd
<abinex> lucky: 等你用了，你就明白有多方便了
<iMadper> abinex: 早。
<iMadper> lucky: 早。
<abinex> lucky: 你不想同时用两个设备也行啊
<abinex> lucky: 你可以买个4G版的iPADmini
<adam8157> iMadper: 让你不用grub2
<lucky> abinex: 那是什么 让我看看
<iMadper> adam8157: file /usr/lib64/systemd/systemd  ==>  /usr/lib64/systemd/systemd: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=92d4b9360f82cbaea32583bb4133f9e5042c66da, stripped
<adam8157> iMadper: root设置的不对吧
<lucky> iMadper: 你黑莓用的怎么样
<abinex> 你可以直接买个3G网络的数据卡放进iPadmini里面
<iMadper> lucky: 换android了。
<lucky> iMadper: 什么手机
<adam8157> iMadper: root是/ 你指定的sda1看起来是boot
<abinex> 只要有3G网络信号的地方，你就可以用iPadmini上网了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的sda1是/boot/efi
<lucky> abinex: 你怎么不早说
<iMadper> adam8157: 是vfat32的
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你给root干啥
<\q> adam8157: 用過 uboot?
<lucky> abinex: 那就好多了
<adam8157> iMadper: root是/
<adam8157> \q: 用过
<abinex> 不过，4G版的iPadmini要贵一点
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o
<iMadper> lucky: 火腿肠 黄油飞
<adam8157> iMadper: 于是/usr变成了/boot/efi/usr 能找到才怪
<abinex> 因为里面多了一些4G网络通讯模块和GPS定位系统
<lucky> iMadper: ...什么意思
<iMadper> adam8157: 那， efi文件也要改一下路径
<iMadper> lucky: 我的手机。
<abinex> lucky: 他说用的HTC手机
<lucky> iMadper: 我想买个手机给我推荐推荐吧
<abinex> iMadper: 黄油飞是啥唧唧？
<iMadper> lucky: 没有说预算呀少年
<iMadper> lucky: 没说你买来干嘛呀。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 啥都不说，我只能推荐四儿子了
<abinex> iMadper: 预算2800
<abinex> iMadper: 偶尔上上网
<adam8157> iMadper: 你要分清loader的/和kernel的/  你这里是给kernel的
<abinex> 刷下Twitter
<lucky> iMadper: 对听abinex的，我和他讨论半天没结果了
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的initrd那个也是给kernel的。。
<\q> adam8157: 讓用戶無法 readlink 相同uid的/proc/$pid/fd/$fd 要怎麼做？
<\q> adam8157: 以及無法訪問 /proc/$pid/maps 等
<iMadper> lucky: 2800, 这个价位。。。 考虑四儿子或者mx2吧
<iMadper> 还有富余。。
<adam8157> \q: 不知道... 貌似有这种需求的程序都会跑在chroot里
 * iMadper 重启。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 其实我只吃出炉3分钟内的披萨。
<jiero> cherrot: 而且我能在5分钟内吃掉10寸的。
<jiero> 也就是说平时pizza保证送到的时间内我就要将其吃完，否则就不好吃了。
<knownbad> 那不如自己烤。
<jiero> iMadper cherrot  有这样的网站。 http://www.huodongxing.com/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 活动行首页 - 活动行 伴活动同行
<jiero> knownbad: 不会做。
<CyrusYzGTt> rpatch
<jiero> knownbad: 而且嫌麻烦。
 * adam8157 被说的想吃披萨
<knownbad> 买冷藏或冷冻，冷藏的好些。
<jiero> knownbad: 12分钟做出来。
<jiero> knownbad: 超市购买的都不好吃。
<knownbad> 可以的，自己加料。
<knownbad> 买个不沾pizza tray就好了。
<ofan> yoooooooo
<jiero> knownbad: 没买到过好吃的，都是干的硬的。
<knownbad> 现烤的超级好吃。
<adam8157> ofan: yooooooo
<ofan> adam8157: yooo
<knownbad> 不是熟的，是生的。
<lucky> iMadper: 黑莓z10和ipadmini要不要考虑？
<ofan> \q: 啥时候比赛?
<iMadper> lucky: ipadmini可以， z10买不起吧？
<knownbad> 我都去costco买冷藏的当天烤了。
<\q> ofan: PDT時區，前天10:00~20:00，昨天10:00~20:00，今天10:00~14:00……armv7l ubuntu 12.04.2，chroot環境，proc下很多文件如fd/ maps cmdline等無法訪問(cat/readlink)...
<ofan> \q: 已经开始了？
<lucky> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.ppm6y4&id=22863896313&initiative_new=1
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ ★上海黑莓总站★实体★BlackBerry/黑莓 Z10 全新未激活现货BB10-淘宝网
<iMadper> adam8157: 搞定。
<iMadper> adam8157: 果然是那个的问题。
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<iMadper> adam8157: 。。。
<\q> ofan: 前天結束是倒數第二的，arm環境配置了好久，非常不熟，對大家影響很大……目前20名裏第9
<ofan> \q: 在arm上搞？
<\q> ofan: 嗯，還是4核的，非常神奇……
<iMadper> lucky: 看视频是好东西， 不过应用严重缺失。。。
<lucky> abinex: 又有人给我推四儿子了
<ofan> \q: 我直觉想的是禁止访问/proc，不过这显然不行 lol
<lucky> iMadper: 你指得是bb的os？
<iMadper> 是的。
<lucky> abinex: 四儿子的叫声颇高啊
<ofan> \q: 现在是什么情况，都结束了？
<abinex> lucky: 因为4儿子便宜啊
<lucky> iMadper: 应用少？还是系统不顺畅？
<ofan> 第一名是谁
<iMadper> 四儿子的缺陷也不少： 续航短/不支持4g/屏幕渣渣/摄像头就是个摆设
<\q> ofan: 主辦方防得好嚴，沒有root各種事情都沒法做……現在是02:12還有10:00開始最後四小時。第一名是 PPP(https://ctftime.org/team/284)
<^k^> \q ⇪ t: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://ctftime.org/team/284) -- unhandled responsein get head
<lucky> iMadper: 那为何还推荐四儿子
<ofan> \q: hmmm
<ofan> \q: blue-lotus 是你们？
<iMadper> lucky: 你的需求就那么少， 不影响呀
<\q> ofan: 嗯……
<lucky> iMadper: 屏幕和摄像头是需求啊
<lucky> iMadper: 4g是什么东西我都不知道
<abinex> lucky: 你拿来干嘛用啊
 * adam8157 四儿子省心
<lucky> abinex: 玩啊
<ofan> \q: 霸气
<abinex> 晕倒
<abinex> lucky: 2800可以买个电脑主机了
 * lucky 四儿子 z10 ipadmini三选一
<abinex> 明显iPadmini是最佳选择
<lucky> abinex: 已经有电脑了
<abinex> 那就iPadmini吧
<ofan> \q: 为啥要在arm上搞？
<abinex> 用来看电子书，浏览网页，
<abinex> 做笔记本
<abinex> 很爽
<ofan> \q: 比赛是啥规则？攻防么？
<\q> ofan: 加大難度吧……以前操作系統還喜歡用些freebsd openbsd solaris之類的。嗯攻防
<abinex> lucky: 不用犹豫了
<ofan> \q: 但是有缺别么
<ofan> arm上就难搞？
<abinex> 玩的话就是iPadmini
<iMadper> lucky: 需求里面有摄像头， 直接不考虑四儿子。
<abinex> A5X双核
<ofan> \q: 还是说你们要做硬件的一些hack
<abinex> iOS6的系统
<lucky> iMadper: 800w像素够用啦
<iMadper> lucky: 跟像素有个毛关系。。。
<abinex> lucky: N4是个鸡肋
<\q> ofan: 缺乏彙編器(IDA Pro插件非常貴)，大家都不熟，缺工具大家都是直接在hex editor裏改字節的……
<lucky> abinex: ipadmini的系统无疑是我考虑它的最大因素
<abinex> lucky: 嗯
<lucky> iMadper: 那和什么有关系哇
<ofan> ida不是windows的么
<iMadper> lucky: 感光元件
<abinex> iPadmini可以用的应用多了
 * lucky 才发觉这三款设备都是不同的系统
<iMadper> lucky: 最大光圈大小， 光学防抖
<abinex> lucky: 你要是用N4的话你就忙于刷刷刷刷刷刷
<abinex> 刷机
<lucky> iMadper: 这么讲究哇 ipadmini的摄像头怎么样
<lucky> abinex: 为什么
<iMadper> lucky: 自己去youtube看视频评测去吧孩子。
<abinex> lucky: 500万的像素的摄像头
<ofan> \q: 也就是你们的这些工具也要自己编译？
<lucky> abinex: 你是安卓黑
<lucky> abinex: lol被我看出来了
<abinex> lucky: lucky你等你用了，你就知道要不要刷唧唧
<\q> ofan: ida是windows的……reverse engineering擺脫不了windows..
<ofan> \q: vim也可以当hex editor啊
<abinex> 你要是不刷几次。手就痒痒啊
<abinex> 心也痒痒
<ofan> \q: hmmm 那确实麻烦
<abinex> 其实所有的安卓ROM都是一样的
<lucky> abinex: 刷机没啥意思哎
<ofan> \q: 不过binutils加其他工具足够应付吧
<abinex> lucky: 想折腾的人就刷啊
<alvin_rxg> android 是很黑的…… http://uploadpie.com/PWsch
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<abinex> 其实刷来刷去都是一样的，
<lucky> iMadper: bb是应用少还是系统流畅度低？
<abinex> 垃圾
<iMadper> 应用少
<lucky> iMadper: 流畅度和安卓比呢
<abinex> lucky: 用安猪系统最大的坏处就是不安全
<lucky> 其实我用不了多少应用
<iMadper> lucky: 自己去youtube看评测视频
<iMadper> abinex: 扯淡， 有人担心过不安全问题？
<abinex> lucky: 你要是用来研究网络应用安全的话可以买安卓手机要研究研究
<iMadper> abinex: 从初中小屁孩到几十岁老大爷都用android， 有几个是研究安全的？！
<lucky> iMadper: 我也不觉得有人担心安全问题
<\q> ofan: 靠binutils研究不夠用的……
<abinex> 你可以研究发现安卓手机如何把各种手机里面的资料上传到网上
<ofan> \q: 我记得有个跟ida差不多的工具
<abinex> lucky: 等你遇到了，你才会明白
<lucky> abinex: 你用过bb吗
<\q> ofan: ollydbg?
<abinex> 我没有用黑莓。我用的是iPadmini
<ofan> \q: 那个好像不好用
<alvin_rxg> xprivacy 飄過……
<lucky> abinex: 我不太在意隐私
<abinex> lucky: 我用的就是诺基亚的手机+iPadmini
<lucky> abinex: 现在基本就是看看bb和ios哪个流畅了
<lucky> abinex: 诺基亚什么手机
<abinex> 诺基亚的N78+iPadmini
<ofan> hex-rays也是要钱的
<jiero> 好多好多了。
 * alvin_rxg xprivacy 飄過.。öÖ
<abinex> lucky: 肯定是iPadmini流畅
<abinex> lucky: 黑莓没什么应用
 * jiero 妈妈的三星手机竟然能删除电话功能。。。
<jiero> 晕倒了。
<abinex> jiero: 有啥奇怪的
<jiero> abinex: lol
<ofan> \q: DDD好像也挺渣？
<lucky> abinex: 应用用不了多少吧，又不玩什么游戏
<abinex> 删除了以后就变成一个mp3
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 手机竟然允许用户让自己失效。。。
<abinex> lucky: 关键是当你需要某个流行应用的时候，你发现黑莓手机里面没有那个应用
<lucky> iMadper: 传说bb很耐草，求真相
<abinex> lucky: 现在的黑莓和微软的WP8手机都是这样的
<\q> ofan: gdb前端？很渣……
<ofan> \q: http://reverseengineering.stackexchange.com/questions/1817/is-there-any-disassembler-second-to-ida
<abinex> lucky: 黑莓就是有邮件推送和加密信息服务
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ tools - Is there any disassembler second to IDA? - Reverse Engineering Stack Exchange
<lucky> abinex: 我买个低价黑莓加ipadmini组合怎么样？
<alvin_rxg> 手機隨便買啦，這麼糾結幹嘛
<ofan> gdb based貌似都挺渣
 * lucky 怎么掉线了
<jusss> lucky: 黑莓服务你用不起
<lucky> jusss: 什么服务
<jusss> lucky: 中移动的黑莓服务最少是99还是199，忘了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Trinity Desktop Environment 3.5.13.2 SRU Released! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446947 The Trinity Desktop Environment (TDE) development team is pleased to announce the immediate availability of version 3.5.13.2 of the Trinity Desktop Environment. The Trinity Desktop Environment is a complete software desktop environment designed for Unix-like operating systems, intended for comp
<^k^> >
<abinex> lucky: 你买低价黑莓估计没有移动热点功能啊，不如不买呢
<^k^> > uter users preferring a traditional desktop model, and is free/libre software. The 3.5.13.x relea
<jusss> lucky: 黑莓的服务呀。。。
<abinex> lucky: 别买黑莓了
<\q> ofan: 這些都不胡，我reverse engineering知識幾近空白，所以我是打雜的做些瑣碎的雑活...
<abinex> 那个是企业用的多
<jusss> lucky: 黑莓是以它的服务为主，不是硬件。。。
<abinex> 主要是数据安全
<lucky> abinex: 什么数据安全？黑莓不安全？
<lucky> jusss: app吗？
<ofan> \q: 我也是google的
<jusss> lucky: ...
<jusss> lucky: 当然不是
<abinex> lucky: 主要是黑莓的手机比较安全
<ofan> 基本不会RE的撸过
<jusss> lucky: BIS
<ofan> 零知识
<abinex> 黑莓的手机有自己的加密
<ofan> \q: 那你们现在用的啥
<abinex> lucky: 但你买个低价的黑莓，就不一定有移动热点功能了
<jusss> lucky: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/63acb44a90cf0061fdc17e10.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 黑莓BIS服务试用两月感受_百度经验
<ofan> \q: 现在打杂，来年就可以当主力了 :)
<lucky> abinex: 9000能开热点吗
<tryit> adam8157, 把awesome中的快捷键用在xfce中也不错，哈哈
<abinex> lucky: 不太清楚
<jusss> lucky: 黑莓在国内就是个太监，不用想了，
<abinex> lucky: 黑莓一般是注重企业应用，
<abinex> lucky: 邮件推送已经不是黑莓的独有特色了，其它平台下像iOS、Android这些主流手机系统里都可以很简单的就实现邮件推送，有些方面并不比黑莓差到哪里去，最主要的都是免费的并且是手机本身就自带的
<jusss> lucky: 而且国内也没安全可言，gov有权监视国内黑莓服务器
<jusss> lucky: 印度那就是这样
<abinex> lucky: 说起BBM来，这也是所有Bber们很自豪的一件事儿，这款内嵌式的IM软件给黑莓手机增色不少，当然这款也是支持实时推送的，其强大性也被黑莓给说的天花乱转的，但试用两个月发现这个对国内用户来说很鸡肋，首先，这是一款聊天软件，没有好友你跟谁聊呢，想找到好友那么必须要保证好友也是用的黑莓手机，并且也开通了每月68-98元不等
<abinex> 的BIS服务
<jusss> lucky: 黑莓的推送服务好像走的是信道，不像imap4走流量
<jusss> lucky: imap4足以满足你
<abinex> jusss: 就是和短信一样
<abinex> 所以要收费很贵
<jusss> abinex: 嗯，不过和短信不是一个信道
<tryit> 现在有人折腾嵌入式板子吗？
<jusss> abinex: 32个信道里面闲职的信道给黑莓了
<abinex> lucky: 那个黑莓很鸡肋了
<abinex> lucky: 除非你是经常去国外旅行
<abinex> 然后你周边的同事和朋友都是用黑莓
 * lucky 幸好没买z10
<abinex> 不然你买黑莓回来，发现那些BBM都是鸡肋
<abinex> 连QQ都不如
<lucky> abinex: 其实我不用qq
<lucky> jusss: 推送是什么
<abinex> 因为没多少人用黑莓手机
<alvin_rxg> lucky: nokia 208 比較適合你
<jusss> 现在连外国人都没人用黑莓了。。。
<jusss> 国外清一色iphone 三星
<abinex> lucky: 就是当有人给你发邮件的时候，会自动把邮件发送到你的手机上
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 可惜还没上市
<abinex> 你就知道有新邮件了
<lucky> abinex: 这个我用不到
<abinex> lucky: 不用去登陆邮箱查看，
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 所以，你连电子邮件都不用
<abinex> 你更加不用买黑莓了
<lucky> abinex: 因为根本就没几个会给我发邮件，国内没多少用邮件
<abinex> 黑莓主打邮件推送和BBM
<lucky> abinex: 本来想体验一下bb的os
<abinex> 其他的没了
<abinex> lucky: 你还不如体验UbuntutouchOS
<lucky> abinex: 怎么体验
<abinex> lucky: 弄个google的NEXUS设备
<lucky> abinex: 平板系统还是手机系统
<alvin_rxg> http://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/1jmkhc/anon_basically_proves_taylor_swift_is_a_regular/cbg7f6c
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ sammwwise comments on Anon basically proves Taylor Swift is a regular on /b/
<abinex> 然后去网上下载UbuntuTouchOS的镜像文件
<abinex> 照说明刷进去
<lucky> abinex: 你刷过吗
<abinex> lucky: 我没刷，我都不用安卓手机或者平板设备
<abinex> 我不想折腾
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 有錢人啊～
<abinex> 喜欢折腾的人可以去刷
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 土豪
<lucky> alvin_rxg:
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 你好土豪
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额
<lucky> alvin_rxg: 可惜208不是智能的
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 乖
<alvin_rxg> lucky: 從來就沒有智能的……
<abinex> lucky: 你要智能来干嘛啊
<abinex> 你又不弄电子邮件
<abinex> 你也不干嘛
<abinex> lucky: 真替你纠结啊
<lucky> abinex: 只用来建热点有点浪费
<abinex> lucky: 那才不浪费
<abinex> 你可以用来打电话
<lucky> abinex:不要担心我纠结与否，我只是来像你学习的
<abinex> 也可以用来发短信
<abinex> 也可以上网
<abinex> 也可以浏览网页啥的
<abinex> 其实，我的话我就要那个诺基亚208
<abinex> 或者要那个207
<abinex> 207没有摄像头，更好
<abinex> 更便宜
<abinex> 反正我又不用手机拍照
<abinex> 我只要它当作备用就够了
<abinex> 我平时都不用开机
<lucky> abinex: 那207哇
<abinex> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 備胎
<abinex> 207和208的区别是207没有摄像头
<abinex> 208带有一个130万的摄像头
<abinex> 208还有双卡的版本
<lucky> abinex: 要有微信就好了
<abinex> 微信肯定有啊
<abinex> 腾讯必须支持
<abinex> 微信就是广泛支持的
<abinex> lucky: 连Twitter和Facebook都有
<abinex> 如果你买水货的话
<lucky> abinex: 207可以建热点吗
<abinex> 两个都可以
<abinex> 都是一样的
<abinex> 支持移动热点
<abinex> 买水货更便宜
<lucky> test
<^k^> lucky:点点点.  17:58 
<abinex> 这个是新出的，不怕买到翻新机子
<abinex> 你要是买那些出好了好几年的机子，肯定怕买到翻新机子
<abinex> 再说这个价格嘛也还可以，不是很离谱
<abinex> 我准备等上市，就买了
<abinex> 不买水果，不买安猪，不买WP，不买黑莓
<lucky> abinex: 和买水货什么关系
<abinex> 国行呢 一般不会内置Twitter和Facebook这样的应用在里面
<abinex> 因为这两个是不能正常使用的，要FQ
<abinex> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/140222679.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 黑莓真垃圾！_百度知道
 * lucky 老是莫名其妙的掉线
<abinex> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/504766930.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 黑莓9000就是个垃圾 什么都下载不了_百度知道
<abinex> lucky: 你用的电脑么？
<abinex> 你在哪里上网？
<lucky> abinex: 是，公司的wifi
<abinex> 你用的无线路由器上网么？
<abinex> lucky: 可能你的路由器被攻击了
<abinex> LOL
<lucky> abinex: http://detail.zol.com.cn/cell_phone/index236348.shtml 看看我手里的这手机能不能建热点
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ 【步步高 bbki518】报价_参数_图片_论坛_步步高i518手机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<abinex> 发起无线网络攻击的时候，你的无线网络连接就会被断开
<abinex> 所以你会掉线
<abinex> 或者是你在的角落，无线信号不高
<abinex> 不够强
<abinex> 所以连接不稳定
<CyrusYzGTt> mdk3
<abinex> lucky: 你那个手机明显不能支持啊
<lucky> abinex: 怎么看的
<abinex> 太落后了
<abinex> 从配置参数看的
<abinex> 上面都没有提到支持wifi功能
<abinex> 也没提到是什么操作系统
<abinex> 就是一个普通的功能手机
<abinex> 另外是主打音乐播放功能的
<abinex> 所以都没可能支持移动热点啦
<lucky> abinex: http://detail.zol.com.cn/358/357330/param.shtml这里也没提到wifi功能哎
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ 【诺基亚207参数】NOKIA 207手机参数_规格_性能_功能-ZOL中关村在线
<lucky> 也没提到是什么操作系统
<abinex> lucky: 你应该到诺基亚的官方站点上看
<abinex> http://blog.nokia.com.cn/2013/07/03/nokia-207-nokia-208-and-nokia-208-dual-sim-quality-meets-versatility/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 质量与功能，一个也不能少：诺基亚207、诺基亚208、诺基亚208双卡版全球发布 | 对话诺基亚
<abinex> S40的系统
<iMadper> lucky: 还行吧， 问题是， 现在的bb和以前的bb不一定一样了
<abinex> 它还支持手机网络共享，你可以随时把它插上笔记本，当成USB路由器来使用。当你处于没有宽带网络或者WiFi的环境中，这个上网方法保证万无一失，而且速度很快
<abinex> lucky: http://www.nokia.com/cn-zh/phones/phone/208/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 诺基亚 208 - 诺基亚 - 中国
<abinex> lucky: 闹乌龙了
<abinex> 不支持WLAN热点
<abinex> 是支持用数据线连接的网络
<abinex> 这个就蛋疼了，只适合使用笔记本
<lucky> abinex: 那我们研究半天不是白搭了吗
<iMadper> ogg比mp3牛逼很多， 为啥在线听歌不默认使用ogg。。。
<iMadper> 真蛋疼。。
<abinex> 或者还要用3G无线路由器，配合一个TP-LINK的3G无线路由器
<lucky> iMadper: 太大了
<abinex> iMadper: ogg是开源的
<abinex> MP3是比较流行的
<lucky> 360随身wifi怎么样
<abinex> lucky: 不推荐用360的任何产品和服务
<abinex> 强烈不推荐
<abinex> 超级强烈不i推荐
<iMadper> abinex: 360在国内公司算是顶尖技术了
<abinex> iMadper: 顶尖的流氓技术
<iMadper> abinex: 那你说说
<iMadper> lucky: 什么太大了？
<abinex> iMadper: 不说，免得人家说老子黑他
<lucky> iMadper: ogg不比mp3大吗
<iMadper> abinex: 你丫刚才已经黑了
<iMadper> lucky: 同码率一样大呀。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 同码率， ogg比mp3好很多
<iMadper> lucky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbw3ItwCrv8
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ YouTube - Ogg Vorbis vs. MP3 - Audio Quality Test at 64kb/s
<abinex> iMadper: 我只是不推荐
<iMadper> abinex: 不， 你说他是流氓了
<abinex> iMadper: 我说了么？
<iMadper> abinex: 但是没有证据的乱喷， 所以是黑
<abinex> 我有说XXX流氓了么？
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> iMadper: 我看见有装这个软件的电脑，我就想删除了
<abinex> 可是那是不是我的电脑啊
<iMadper> abinex: 你这是病， 得电
<abinex> 所以，我没删除
<abinex> 我懒得理他
<iMadper> abinex: 你今天电了吗？
<abinex> iMadper: 停电了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> iMadper: 开吃
<abinex> 今天好像有竹笋
<abinex> 老子成熊猫了
<abinex> 连续吃两天竹子了
<iMadper> abinex: 你为什么要放弃治疗。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 要天天电， 不能停
<abinex> iMadper: 停电啦
<iMadper> abinex: 不然， 你这脑残治不好
<abinex> iMadper:
<iMadper> abinex: 反复
<abinex> iMadper: LOL
<abinex> iMadper: 你有药么
<abinex> ima
<iMadper> abinex: 你吃多少？
<abinex> imad
<abinex> iMadper: 大师
<abinex> 救命啊
<iMadper> abinex: 要堕胎， 自己去医院， 别乱叫救命。。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 快发功
<lucky> iMadper: 那视频没看懂
<abinex> iMadper: 本来想着那个大师治疗的，谁知道大师跑路去香港了
<lucky> abinex: 既然208不能建热点就又要纠结了
<abinex> lucky: 随便买个
<abinex> lucky: 不用纠结
<abinex> 闭上眼睛，随便买个
<lucky> abinex: 诺基亚500怎么样
<abinex> 能用就行
<iMadper> lucky: 不用看呀， 听就行了， 前一段是cd原轨， 中间是avr～64kbps的ogg， 后面是avr～64kbps的mp3.
<lucky> iMadper: 我这边听的环境不太好
 * lucky 撸妹系列怎么样
<abinex> lucky: 买个603吧
<abinex> 便宜
<abinex> 也是智能的
<abinex> lucky: 不然你买华为的算了
<abinex> 随便买个移动热点的手u几
<abinex> iMadper: 一起啃竹子去
 * lucky 不买了
<abinex> iMadper: 开吃了没
<frozen_2013> 你们用nautilus的吗。。。
<frozen_2013> 差极了
<frozen_2013> 好好的button bar. 居然去除了。
<alvin_rxg> 一路 ls 的飄過……
<frozen_2013> 太不靠谱了，这开发者都在想些什么。。。
<abinex> FRO
<frozen_2013> 即使是微软也不敢轻易去掉 开始菜单/窗口菜单，只是默认不显示。
<abinex> frozen_2013: 都是因为带鱼屏幕惹的祸害
<frozen_2013> abinex: 带鱼屏幕？
<abinex> frozen_2013: 1366x768的屏幕
<abinex> 如果软件上还带有工具栏菜单栏一大堆
<abinex> 你可以看到的内容就好少了
<abinex> 都被占用了
<abinex> 所以，引用了全局菜单的概念
<frozen_2013> abinex: 看来你并不知道问题的所在。nautilus里的路径风格只有一种，就是text mode.
<abinex> 额
<abinex> frozen_2013: 你可以改用别的文件管理器
<abinex> frozen_2013: 我用这个文件管理器还觉得顺手
<frozen_2013> abinex: 非常不爽。
<abinex> 不过，现在我用的是LXDE的桌面环境，所以就没有用了
<abinex> frozen_2013: ？
<abinex> 你用的Ubuntu么？
<abinex> frozen_2013: 我是头次见到说文件管理器不好用的？
<abinex> 我觉得那个管理器蛮好用的说
<abinex> iMadper: 不高兴了？
<frozen_2013> abinex: 哪个发行版重要吗，问题的根本是nautilus这个程序的问题
<abinex> frozen_2013: 好吧，你可以换别的文件管理器
<abinex> 挑选个自己喜欢的家伙
<frozen_2013> 如梗在喉。真的是有这样的感觉
<abinex> 别告诉我说你要找如意金箍棒啊
<abinex> frozen_2013: 我很久没有用默认的UNITY了
<abinex> 所以我现在已经模糊了
<abinex> 我现在已经对那些细枝末节的问题没有那么关注了
<abinex> 我甚至连桌面壁纸之类的都不换过
<abinex> 我只要开机能稳定运行就好，
<abinex> 不要死机，不要发热
<frozen_2013> abinex: 如果你设定了alias ls='ls -lha' ，突然有一天，bash或者别的shell告诉你，这个选项不可用了，你会怎么想
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 那就找解决的办法啊
<abinex> 不多想
 * iMadper 21：9的屏幕才是王道。 东芝必胜！
<abinex> iMadper: 我能吐槽那是带鱼么？
<iMadper> abinex: 没文化
<abinex> iMadper: 起码要22：10
<abinex> 啊
<abinex> 9的都不科学
<iMadper> abinex: 所以说你没文化。。。
<iMadper> abinex: 22：10 能约分， 是11：5 多蛋疼
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 4：3的呢
<iMadper> abinex: 你要看现在的电影是什么比例的
<iMadper> abinex: 而且， 宽屏适合瓦片党
<iMadper> abinex: 我左右分屏
<abinex> iMadper: 额
<abinex> iMadper: 买LG吧
<abinex> 4K分辨率
<abinex> 明年的主流配置
<iMadper> abinex: 显卡撑不住， 电影资源少
<iMadper> abinex: 网速也不够
<iMadper> abinex: 买来干嘛？
<abinex> 你可以买3个连接在一起
<abinex> iMadper: 快啦
<iMadper> 蛋蛋走了？
<abinex> 光纤网络
<abinex> 4K可以有
<iMadper> abinex: 早就是光线了
<iMadper> abinex: 但是速度真不够
<iMadper> abinex: 国内普通用户光纤一般都是只有20mb而已
<abinex> iMadper: 你们被忽悠了
<iMadper> abinex: 实际下载也就2.7
<iMadper> abinex: ？
<abinex> iMadper: 坑爷爷奶奶啊
<abinex> 这个
<abinex> 网速taiMAN
<iMadper> abinex: 没被坑， 下行真的是20mb的带宽。
<abinex> 反正明年的手机都可以支持4K了
<iMadper> abinex: 但是， 20mb还是不够
<abinex> iMadper: 加点蛮牛啊，升级到1G
<abinex> iMadper: 对我来说够用了
<abinex> iMadper: 我从来不在线看视频
<iMadper> abinex: 1g当然够了
<iMadper> abinex: 你家硬盘都没这速度
<abinex> iMadper: 下载回来再看，有空的时候看
<abinex> iMadper: 用的固态硬盘有这速度
<abinex> 不过没那么大的容量啊
<abinex> 固态硬盘还是贵
<iMadper> abinex: 你存电影用固态硬盘？
<abinex> iMadper: 我买两个固态硬盘，都是120GB的
<abinex> 每个硬盘都单独安装一个系统
<abinex> 开机的时候选择从不同的硬盘启动进入不同的系统
<abinex> 有一天，我蛋疼手痒痒，把一个装有Ubuntu加密的硬盘放到笔记本上，结果就个给锁住了
<abinex> 拿回来，放到主机上再也无法识别，
<abinex> 安装Ubuntu系统的时候选择了全盘加密
<abinex> iMadper: 没存电影，
<abinex> iMadper: 电影是放在普通硬盘上的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 完全linux新手,软件源更新时候出现的问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446950 获取：1 http://ubuntu.uestc.edu.cn raring Release.gpg [11.1 kB] 获取：2 http://ubuntu.uestc.edu.cn raring Release [11.1 kB] <br /&g
<abinex> ee没在？
<abinex> cherrot: 在感冒呢
<abinex> GFrog 吉娃娃
<abinex> gfrog 开吃了没
<frozen_2013> ...
<lucky> 我的ubuntu系统没办法挂起有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<lucky> iMadper: 你知道吗
<jusss> lucky: suspend to ram/disk ?
<lucky> jusss: 执行这条命令吗？
<jusss> lucky: 不是。。。
<lucky> jusss: 我的ubuntu点挂起就黑屏，然后怎么也弄不亮了
<jusss> lucky: 有那个啥文件没？那个好像叫什么忘了
<jusss> lucky: 有个文件或分区
<lucky> jusss: 啊？
<jusss> lucky: swap
<jusss> lucky: 有swap分区吗？是该叫分区吗？忘了。。。
<lucky> jusss: 我不知道哎
<jusss> lucky: sudo fdisk -l
<jusss> lucky: sudo df -h
<adam8157> freeflying: 买了个啥新手机
<jusss> adam8157: 你不是有nexus 4?
<adam8157> jusss: 没有
<jusss> adam8157: 为啥放弃你的诺基亚啦
<lucky> jusss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947362/
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> jusss: 通讯录同步, 实况足球, 支付宝客户端, 手机银行, 手机证券等等等等应用. 以及不会在被搭讪的时候尴尬
<jusss> lucky: 你双系统？
<lucky> jusss: 是的
<lucky> jusss: 你怎么看出来的？
<jusss> lucky: 对我这种小白来说，debian感觉不错
<jusss> lucky: sda1 ntfs
<tryit> .
<lucky> jusss: 你还小白啊，那我成什么了
<jusss> adam8157: W95 Ext'd (LBA)是啥东东
<lucky> jusss: 有swap吧？
<jusss> lucky: 好像是sda5
<lucky> jusss: 然后我该干什么啦？
<alvin_rxg> 老白
<adam8157> jusss: 文件系统格式, 一般是FAT32
<jusss> lucky: echo xxx > /xxx/xxx/xxx/xxx
<adam8157> 其实只是flag
<jusss> lucky: 我一点不会。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 那她那个 /dev/sda2       253956094   976771071   361407489    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<jusss>  是怎么回事。。。不懂
<ofan> lucky: hi~~
<lucky> ofan: hi
<adam8157> jusss: flag而已, 不要在意细节. 像ext系列都统一标记为0x83 linux
<jusss> adam8157: 我也win lin双系统好像没见过，忘了。。。1个多月没进系统了
<ofan> 妹子又回来了
<lucky> ofan: 想我没有
<jusss> ofan: 赶快给妹子解决问题，妹子不会挂起
<adam8157> jusss: 扩展分区吧
<ofan> lucky: 想啊
<adam8157> jusss: 我先前忘了, 应该只是扩展分区的flag
<lucky> ofan: 想我你酒帮帮我
<lucky> ofan: s/酒/就
<jusss> adam8157: 那她竟然没 d e f 盘
<jusss> lucky: 你win只有一个c盘？
<ofan> lucky: 什么问题
<lucky> jusss: yes
<lucky> ofan: jusss不是告诉你了吗
<jusss> ofan: suspend to ram/disk
<ofan> 哦
<jusss> ofan: echo xxx > /xxx/xxx/xxx
<jusss> ofan: 回答妹子
<ofan> 装 pm-utils
<ofan> pm-suspend 搞定
<lucky> ofan: sudo apt-get install pm-utils?
<ofan> lucky: 恩
<jusss> lucky: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/swsusp.txt
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: {"type"=>"text/plain; charset=UTF-8", 长度=>16.16 kiB}
<ofan> lucky: 34C 没记错吧？
<jusss> lucky: echo mem > /sys/power/state
<jusss> ofan: 34C是啥？跟36D有关系没
<ofan> 有
<ofan> 大一圈
<lucky> jusss: 这命令是干什么用的
<lucky> ofan: 为什么唤醒的时候屏幕那么暗淡要按一下亮度按钮才行呢？
<iMadper> lucky: swapon   执行一下， 返回什么？
<ofan> 因为不保存，没恢复
 * iMadper 大爱 《钟无艳》。
<jusss> lucky: 挂起到内存
<lucky> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947406/
<iMadper> lucky: 你这命令跟我的命令不一样。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 现在竟然不知不觉9点了
<iMadper> lucky: swapon -v
<iMadper> adam8157: 你来了！
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚才有事要找你， 现在忘了是杀了
<iMadper> 啥
<iMadper> 。。。。
<iMadper> 妈蛋，我现在的智商真是个硬伤
<adam8157> iMadper: 保护费打到我支付宝就好
<jusss> +10086
<iMadper> adam8157: 好
<iMadper> adam8157: adam8157: 你的支付宝帐号是不是 niudandan@gmail.com ？
<lucky> 我知道了，我的挂起没问题，是唤醒时候的问题，唤醒的时候屏幕依旧保持黑屏，只有俺亮度按钮才恢复
<jusss> lucky: 这。。。
<lucky> jusss: 你说这是为何
<jusss> lucky: 我的ubuntu不记得遇到过这种问题。。。
<alvin_rxg> 應該是 niudan@gmail.com
<jusss> lucky: 不知。。。我的是10.10
<iMadper> adam8157: 你说， 用uefi启动感觉比bios快， 是错觉吗？
<lucky> iMadper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5947432/
<jusss> lucky: gnome2 upstart sys v gdm xxx  xxx xxx
<jusss> lucky: 跟现在的ub可能有些不同
<adam8157> iMadper: 这有啥...
<jusss> iMadper: 你不是据说直接启动内核镜像吗
<jusss> iMadper: 不用boot loader这步了
<iMadper> jusss: 其实还是有boot loader， 不过是uefi内置了
<lucky> iMadper: 你有kindle吗
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天买了顺丰优选特价的牛肉。 牛腩+牛腱！
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕
<jusss> iMadper: 都找不到uefi的中文资料。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 118软妹子， 拿下了四斤好牛肉
<adam8157> iMadper: 壕...
<iMadper> adam8157: 菜市场多少钱一斤？
<adam8157> iMadper: 不敢问
<iMadper> adam8157: 。。。。 。。。。 你一定要这样吗。。。
<jusss> 40+
<adam8157> iMadper: 真没问过
<iMadper> jusss: uefi要资料干嘛？
<jusss> 据说是40+
<jusss> iMadper: 不干吗
<iMadper> adam8157: 你那叫没问过， 不叫不敢问！！！
<iMadper> jusss: 你之前难道看bios的资料？
<jusss> iMadper: 没有
 * iMadper bios/注册表/initfs/elf 这辈子都不想弄懂的技术。。。
<jusss> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2167695957
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 问下球法远三是打暗球的单气息好 还是再狠狠心再打个强压双气息呢_dnf战斗法师吧_百度贴吧
 * lucky 看阿凡达去了
<jusss> iMadper: 你感觉王若琳的声音怎么样
 * iMadper 看阿凡提去了
<iMadper> jusss: 没听过
<jusss> iMadper: 感觉有点特别
<iMadper> jusss: 推荐个歌， 我去听听
<jusss> iMadper: can't take my eyes of you
<iMadper> jusss: 不喜欢这风格
<ofan> 。。。
<jusss> iMadper: http://music.baidu.com/song/7280539?fm=altg3
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ I Love You-王若琳,I Love You在线试听,MP3免费下载,I Love You歌词下载_百度音乐-中国第一音乐门户
<iMadper> jusss: 听过，还行。 不太喜欢鸟文歌。
<iMadper> jusss: 粤语首选。
<jusss> iMadper: ...我只是感觉声音有点特别
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/people/gunvernment/status/1200530275/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Pp的广播
<iMadper> adam8157: 我想起来了， x230上面的mute键， 不是硬件开关！！！
<iMadper> adam8157: 你用的啥命令binding的？
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦, 装个thinkpad-acpi吧
<jusss> ofan: 为什么我感觉那张图那么悲催。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 还有， thinkpad smapi是个什么东西。。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: sm api
<jusss> sm
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个sm。。是啥？
<adam8157> iMadper: 你猜
<jusss> sm就是sm喽，lol
<jusss> http://www.douban.com/people/ofan/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 0xFAN
<ofan> 干嘛
<jusss> ofan: 你也看过V/H/S ?
<ofan> 啥vhs
<ofan> 没看过
<ofan> 找不到种
<iMadper> adam8157: 电池管理的。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 充电管理。。。
<jusss> ofan: 致命录像带
<frozen_2013> 豆瓣很讨厌。老弹出那个
<iMadper> xf86launch1这个鸟按键是干吗的？
<jusss> ofan: 我是奔着Ti West去的
<jusss> ofan: 尸骨无存2 的导演，很欢乐的一部cult片
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的awesome默认提供了控制音量的那些binding？
<frozen_2013> 时间
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的渣渣stumpwm要自己设置呀。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 加减静音什么的 都是我自己写的啊...
<jusss> ofan: 尸骨无存1 就有点严肃了，人皮客栈2部的导演
<iMadper> adam8157: 你静音用的啥？ amixer？
<adam8157> iMadper: 嗯 都是
 * lucky 硬是没看懂
 * lucky 谁有kindle的？
<frozen_2013> kindle是什么
<iMadper> frozen_2013: kindle 是着火的意思。
<jusss> frozen_2013: 一个电子书吧
<jusss> ofan: 你也看过电锯7部？
<ofan> 看过
<ofan> jusss: 那部 cult?
<lucky> iMadper: 我第一次在这里好像是听你说的吧
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的x230平时使用， 多少度？
<ofan> jusss: 哪部？
<jusss> ofan: 7部好像用了3个不同的导演
<iMadper> lucky: 不会吧。。。 我都没点燃过什么东西。。。
<jusss> ofan: saw 1~7
<lucky> iMadper: kpw
<ofan> jusss: 恩
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的什么都不干， 听歌就能上50度。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 看一小时在线flash后升到60度
<iMadper> adam8157: 。。。。 。。。
<ofan> 挺有意思
<lucky> 反正我是 从这里得知这个东西的
<jusss> ofan: 个人感觉第一部与第三部最好
<iMadper> adam8157: 我以为tp散热很好。。。 原来还不如我hp。。。
<ofan> jusss: 前几部不错
<jusss> ofan: 后面的都是狗尾续貂呀
<ofan> 恩
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • xubuntu下安装linuxmint的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446952 按照下面的教程安装 http://www.mintos.org/config/mint-hd-install.html 2.编辑40_custom文件 以管理员身份编辑/etc/grub.d/40_custom文件，在尾部加入如下内容： menuentry “live mint” { insmod loopback loopback loop (hd0,6)/mint14.iso&
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说的是cpu温度
<ofan> jusss: 不过效果都不错
<adam8157> iMadper: 电脑温度, 掌托温度都不高
<frozen_2013> 美国IT网站CNET周五刊登题为《你为什么应该等待新KindleFireHD》(WhyyoushouldwaitforthenewKindleFireHD)的评论文章称，由于价格更 ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩， 我说的也是cpu温度。
<jusss> ofan: 从第五部开始我就开始想骂导演了，没一点新奇
<iMadper> adam8157: dock是个好东西。
<iMadper> adam8157: 公司里， 我抢了一个， 打算家里也买一个
<jusss> ofan: 第七部，我是和同学在边猜边看的情况下看完的，全部猜中，
<adam8157> iMadper: 扩展坞啊?
<iMadper> 不然， 每次自己手动去插拔那么多线， 太麻烦了。。。 买一个二手的。
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的。
<adam8157> iMadper: 是好东西 不过我一直没舍得买
<ofan> jusss: 呵呵
<adam8157> iMadper: 淘宝有靠谱的二手 两百多
<iMadper> adam8157: 新的太贵太贵了。。 我去买个一百多的二手去
<lucky> iMadper: 你有kpw吗
<tryit> 啃内核，遥遥无期。。。
<iMadper> lucky: 美。
<iMadper> lucky: 没。
<jusss> ofan: 包括那个第一部结尾消失的医生是老头的接班人，从那个医生一出来，我们就猜到了，结尾果然。。。
<iMadper> tryit: 看uefi的去吧。。。 那个简单。。。
<ofan> jusss: 我都不记得了
<iMadper> lucky: 本来想买， 后来发现我的实体书还好多没看的， 不着急。
<tryit> iMadper, 看完了你？
<jusss> ofan: 我也就记得一点
<iMadper> tryit: 没， 我看了一些pstore的代码。
<ofan> jusss: 还有什么cult片推荐
<iMadper> tryit: memmap的没看， 估计不好看。。。 太低层的，不看
<jusss> ofan: 尸骨无存 1 2
<jusss> ofan: 人皮客栈3部
<tryit> iMadper, 你工作和uefi相关吗
<ofan> jusss: 英文叫啥
<jusss> ofan: 13号星期五
<iMadper> tryit: 没啥关系。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在从底层往上层走，很慢
<jusss> ofan: Cabin Fever 2002
<tryit> iMadper, 在看u-boot的asm部分代码
<lucky> iMadper: 我想如一个玩玩，不知道用来看专业书籍的效果怎么样
<iMadper> tryit: 。。。 。。。你适合去搞嵌入式。。。
<jusss> ofan: Cabin Fever 2 :Spring Fever
<iMadper> lucky: 专业书籍？
<iMadper> lucky: 看小说用的那是
<jusss> ofan: Urban Legend 3部
 * iMadper 我都是用的能显示三行的led看得围城。。 要是有kindle看围城， 多爽。。。
<lucky> iMadper: 我听别人也那么说，如果只是看小说我就没必要了
<tryit> iMadper, kernel是最终方向，现在是超近路……
<jusss> ofan: Scream 4部
<tryit> iMadper, s/超/抄/
<jusss> ofan: Hostel 2005
<iMadper>  lucky: 你有很多专业书籍要看吗？
<alvin_rxg> 用平板看書也可以吧？…… http://uploadpie.com/bPXCR
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 刚才尝试将gentoo从testing降级到stable，第一个就是glibc，写的是"防止保护你的系统崩溃，glibc禁止降级安装"
<lucky> iMadper: 没多少
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 安徽建筑大学 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446953 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2013-08-04 21:28
<ofan> jusss: hostel几部？
<iMadper> lucky: 我现在地铁里还是捧着书看。。。 kindle不看好。
<lucky> iMadper: 但是我也没想到有多少小说要看
<jusss> ofan: hostel 3部，
<lucky> iMadper: 觉得实体书占空间唉
<ofan> jusss: ok 都在下了
<iMadper> lucky: 阅读体验呀少年。
<jusss> ofan: 不过hostel 前两部不错，第三部有点渣
 * lucky 阿凡达我怎么看不懂
<jusss> ofan: 好像第三部导演不是前两部导演
<ofan> lucky: 34C？
<lucky> iMadper: 你意思是kindle仅仅适合体验？
<tryit> 强烈推荐 冰与火之歌 。。。
<lucky> ofan: 我从来没说过
<ofan> 1.5MB/s
<ofan> lucky: 说过吧
<iMadper> lucky: 阅读体验的意思是， 阅读时的感觉。。。
<lucky> ofan: no
<lucky> iMadper:你试过kpw吗
<iMadper> lucky: kindle3/4我都试过
<jusss> ofan: Dracula 2000 Dracula II Dracula III 德古拉3部曲
<iMadper> lucky: kpw没试过
<ofan> jusss: 你给我推荐好看的啊
<ofan> 不要烂片
<jusss> ofan: The Prophecy 1995   The Prophecy 5部曲
<jusss> ofan: 这都是我看过的。。。
<jusss> ofan: 我喜欢的
<ofan> 哦 好
<ofan> jusss: Dracula 92年的？
<lucky> iMadper: kindle dxg怎么样
<jusss> ofan: 。。。都说了 Dracula 2000
<iMadper> lucky: 去youtube看评测去。 我没那么多设备
<jusss> ofan: 2000年的
<ofan> 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 我有个同学，沉默寡言长相平平，除了有毅力之外没什么突出的优点，但他暗恋上了我们班一个冷艳高贵的女生，我们都劝他说算了吧，他不同意；后来不知谁教了他折爱心，于是他用百元钞折了999个爱心送给女生，最后终于赢得了她的芳心，这个故事告诉我们：只要有毅力，就没有什么事情是不能成功的
<jusss> ofan: I Know what you did last summer 1997
<ofan> jusss: 也是3部？
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: Dracula 3部？
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<adam8157> iMadper: 费劲追的终将是个祸害
<iMadper> adam8157: 你没看到亮点。。。
<tryit> iMadper, 人民币最大面额高个十倍百倍的他就杀了
 * lucky 谁看过阿凡达的？
<tryit> iMadper, s/杀/傻/
<adam8157> iMadper: 看到了..
<jusss> ofan: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1302343/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 神鬼大反扑 Dracula 2000(豆瓣)
<ofan> 没资源卧曹
<iMadper> adam8157: tryit: 我也要追妹子， 求赠送点儿原材料
<adam8157> iMadper: 情商怎么转让...
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 关于日本galgame wine的若干个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446955 吾辈在论坛里淘到许多关于galgame wine的问题，但要么太复杂吾辈菜鸟看不懂，要么说得太简单我也看不懂(+_+)? 这真的不是吐槽→_→ 其中有一种方式是ons，吾辈用过一段时间，但是ons有的看不了cg的说→_→ 请教各位前辈是如何wine
<^k^> >
<iMadper> adam8157: 要个狗屁的情商！！！！ 我要得是百元大钞！！！！
<jusss> ofan: http://movie.mtime.com/14685/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 吸血鬼2 Dracula II: Ascension(2003)
<adam8157> iMadper: 999朵而已啊壕
 * lucky 看不下去了
<jusss> ofan: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1422995/
<iMadper> adam8157: 我有毅力， 苦于没有原材料呀！～
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 恶魔城 Dracula III: Legacy(豆瓣)
<iMadper> adam8157: 看上一件狼抓， 可惜只有175得了。。。
<jusss> ofan: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1294856/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 魔翼杀手 The Prophecy(豆瓣)
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1294959/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 终极预言2 The Prophecy II(豆瓣)
<ofan> 在下了
<lucky> jusss:系统挂起之后会不会断网？
<tryit> iMadper, 我追我老婆第一天就开始牵手了……
<jusss> lucky: 不知道。。。
<lucky> ofan: 你知道吧？
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1298605/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 魔翼杀手3 The Prophecy 3: The Ascent(豆瓣)
<ofan> lucky: 断
<lucky> 那我不挂起来了
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1418004/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 魔翼杀手4 The Prophecy: Uprising(豆瓣)
<lucky> 挂起来的作用是什么
<ofan> 省电
<ofan> jusss: 你挺爱看重口味的啊
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1424714/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 神鬼帝国 The Prophecy: Forsaken(豆瓣)
<jusss> ofan: 喜欢惊悚
<jusss> ofan: 5部魔翼杀手 3部德古拉，我的最爱
<lucky> ofan: 除了省电应该还有其他好处吧？
<lucky> 我笔记本如果开一夜第二天会不会坏掉？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04 下有部分软件启动后（最大化）底部有空隙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446957 我的系统是 Ubuntu 12.04.2，有个小问题一直困扰着我，有些软件（比如归档管理器）打开之后默认是最大化方式打开的， 但是，窗口底部却有一块空隙，窗口并没有完全地最大化， 此时，需要手动取消最大化，
<^k^> >
<Meowoo> 有没有透明的，可以充当触摸版的板额？
<Meowoo> 将它贴到笔记本的屏幕，变成触屏
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 屌丝买个手机也壕啊
<Meowoo> 有木有额
<ofan> lucky: 没了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: ucs都是在将产品啊
<ofan> Meowoo: 木有
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 尼玛这活就是在机房的啊
<Meowoo> ofan, 应该技术可行额
<Pudge> Meowoo: 有投影鼠标，投影到屏幕上当触摸板用
<ofan> 以后可以3D打印女友
<Meowoo> 投影鼠标？
<Meowoo> ofan, 应该体验不好， 这个 knownbad 有经验
<ofan> 。。
<Meowoo> ofan, 我说的那个应当技术上可行的额
<jusss> ofan: 短柄斧3部 隔山有眼2部 很不好看，虽然有大导演名号
<Meowoo> 只是触摸板弄大点，用透明材质而已额
<jusss> ofan: Insidious 2010看过没
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 這些麼？ https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=65c27572e1ef52ba&id=65C27572E1EF52BA%21125#cid=65C27572E1EF52BA&id=65C27572E1EF52BA%21381
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=65c27572e1ef52ba&id=65C27572E1EF52BA%21125 -- unhandled responsein get head
<ofan> jusss: 没
<jusss> ofan: 驱魔系列的呢？
<ofan> 啥？
<adam8157> freeflying: 买了个啥新手机
<ofan> jusss: 不好看的就别说了
<ofan> 我先把这几部看完了
<freeflying> adam8157: Ubuntu Edge啊
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你发的我怎么打不开。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 连kk都说not found 404了。。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 我的无线网卡不稳定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446958 我用ubuntu13.04，总是感觉连接无线时时断时续，系统更新时总是卡顿，网页也是如此，网卡是博通4313，连接家里的有线就很流畅，照网上的方法安装驱动，连无线都打不开了，真是伤心啊，求问各位大神，有什么好的解决方法吗
<^k^> >
<^k^> > ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhugejunqing — 2013-08-04 21:59
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.douban.com/link2?url=https%3A%2F%2Fskydrive.live.com%2F%3Fcid%3D65c27572e1ef52ba%26id%3D65C27572E1EF52BA%2521125&link2key=280b9d13b1
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.douban.com/link2?url=https%3A%2F%2Fskydrive.live.com%2F%3Fcid%3D65c27572e1ef52ba%26id%3D65C27572E1EF52BA%2521125&link2key=280b9d13b1 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 打开了
<jusss> ofan: Exorcist: The Beginning  The Rite   The Exorcism of Emily Rose 2005
<ofan> 好看么
<jusss> ofan: 前两部不错，第三部需要耐心。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: fcitx 升级遇到啥问题了么
<Meowoo> ofan, http://xydmt.cn.gongchang.com/product/d3282263.html 这个貌似和我想的差不多
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 供应透明触摸膜_默认分组_河南显易多媒体科技有限公司
<Meowoo> 将它贴到屏幕，不就可以变触摸屏了么
<jusss> ofan: Insidious 2010也可以看，导演James Wan是电锯的导演
<Meowoo> 不要显示，只要触摸
<jusss> ofan: Insidious Chapter 2 今年9月13上映
<Meowoo> 画画也挺方便的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你看过K星异客？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 还有这个男人来自地球?
<freeflying> happyaron: 目前还没
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog_away 推荐个高速SD卡
<happyaron> freeflying: http://www.amazon.cn/SanDisk%E9%97%AA%E8%BF%AAExtremeSDHCUHS-1Class10300X16G%E8%87%B3%E5%B0%8A%E6%9E%81%E9%80%9F%E9%AB%98%E6%B8%85SD%E5%8D%A1-45MB-s/dp/B00777005E
<^k^> happyaron ... ⇪ SanDisk 闪迪-SanDisk闪迪ExtremeSDHCUHS-1Class10300X16G至尊极速高清SD卡-45MB/s-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<ofan> 下完两部了
<ofan> jusss: 先看哪一部
<ofan> urban legend
<ofan> scream 4
<jusss> ofan: ...随便
<jusss> ofan: scream 是4部
<jusss> ofan: scream 1996
<ofan> 我知道
<ofan> 先看urban?
<freeflying> happyaron: 你用了？
<jusss> ofan: 尸骨无存呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 必须的
<ofan> jusss: 不好看找你
<jusss> ofan: 又不是我拍的。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 给你的服务器上就用的这个
<ofan> jusss: 你推荐的
<jusss> ofan: urban legend 第一部还行，第二部 第三部有点扯。。。
<ofan> 花费了我的时间和网络来下载，还占空间
<jusss> ofan: 你可以看完就删。。。
<jusss> ofan: 看scream吧
<ofan> 不好看就浪费时间了
<jusss> ofan: scream
<ofan> scream只下完一步
<jusss> ofan: 第几部？
<ofan> jusss: 4 刚说了
<jusss> ofan: 话说你从哪下的？
<ofan> 海盗湾
<ofan> YIFY压片，质量有保证
<jusss> ofan: scream 4吧
<jusss> ofan: ...yify 没urban legend
<ofan> jusss: ....nnd 我说话你看不懂啊
<ofan> 有的我就下
<ofan> 没的找别人压的
<freeflying> happyaron: 你的voip号码是多少
<happyaron> freeflying: 没申请啊，咋整的？私聊？
<jusss> ofan: yify没格温妮丝的大部分电影
<jusss> ofan: 伪纪录片有个特点，拍的好的都叫好，拍的不好的都骂，像rec 死亡录像之类
<ofan> jusss: 死亡记录算好？
<jusss> ofan: 还没看，不做评价
<ofan> jusss: 为啥不看
<jusss> ofan: V/H/S 感觉是部不错的伪纪录片
<jusss> ofan: 没耐心。。。看纪录片需要耐心
<ofan> 一共几部？
<ofan> jusss: 看片要啥耐心
<ofan> jusss: 躺着两小时很快就过去了
<jusss> ofan: rec好像有4部， V/H/S好像有2部
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 那就是2部
<jusss> ofan: 我是冲着Ti West去的
<ofan> 啥
<ofan> cabin fever块下完了
<jusss> ofan: Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever下完了吗？
<ofan> 没
<jusss> ofan: Spring Fever巨欢乐的一部cult片
<ofan> 第一部下完了
<jusss> ofan: 能笑死
<ofan> 哦 我看看
<jusss> ofan: 导演 编剧简直就是天才
<ofan> jusss: 你妹 我以为说的另外一步电影
<jusss> ofan: 哪部？
<ofan> jusss: Spring Fever
<ofan> jusss: 第二部才20%多
<jusss> ofan: ...都说了 Cabin Fever 2: Spring Fever...
<ofan> jusss: 没看到
<ofan> jusss: 你大几来着？
<puff_> 大家好
<^k^> puff_:点点点.  22:43 
<jusss> ofan: 人皮客栈前2部不错，昆丁徒弟拍的，第三部不怎样，换导演了，针孔旅社很不好看，虽然有漂亮的女主，但男主在里面就是猪。。。
<jusss> ofan: 开学后大三
<ofan> jusss: 英文
<jusss> ofan: Hostel
<ofan> jusss: hostel?
<ofan> jusss: hostel前两部下完了
<ofan> 先看哪个好
<jusss> ofan: Hostel或Cabin Fever
<ofan> 先看会书
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 呕饭
<jusss> ofan: 据说有个规律，恐怖片在imdb上评分能过6分就可以看
<ofan> gfrog_not_here: 都not here了还叫啥
<ofan> jusss: 人都喜欢看喜剧
<ofan> 恐怖片典型的悲剧片
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: momo 壕
<jusss> ofan: ...还是有cult迷的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 壕猴总，S4爽嘛？
<ofan> jusss: 大多数不是
<jusss> ofan: 我可以看惊悚片，但不是很喜欢看鬼片。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 一般吧，不是高通的soc,不能上4.3
<jusss> ofan: 惊悚片再怎么说也算人类，到鬼片的话，就不是人了。。。
<ofan> 日本人爱排鬼片
<jusss> ofan: 亚洲的鬼片不是正常人类能理解的。。。
<ofan> jusss: 日本的恐怖系列我就看过午夜凶铃，小说看完了，非常好看
<ofan> 比较艺术和意识流
<jusss> ofan: 我就从来看不明白日韩泰的鬼片
<ofan> jusss: 你文化熏陶不够
<ofan> jusss: 看看鬼吹灯
<ofan> 听听鬼故事
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我又买了个路由 T_T
<jusss> ofan: 意识流。。。看过Brazil吗
<ofan> jusss: 我刚开始上网的时候就下鬼故事听
<ofan> 没
<jusss> ofan: 我当然看过鬼吹灯，
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 目测之前的山寨货真的坏掉了，wifi bridge完全没法用
<jusss> ofan: 鬼吹灯可是中国的
<jusss> ofan: 很好很强大
<ofan> 国产有些鬼故事很不错的
<ofan> 比欧美恐怖片恐怖一百倍
<ofan> 而且故事性极强
<ofan> jusss: Brazil 1985?
<jusss> ofan: 嗯 http://movie.douban.com/subject/1293823/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 妙想天开 Brazil(豆瓣)
<jusss> ofan: 真正的意识流呀
<ofan> 太老的片不喜欢
<jusss> ofan: 。。。很好很强大
<ofan> 没有YIFY的
<jusss> ofan: 比如日本鬼片里，鬼喜欢爬着走，就不是很明白，而且喜欢没事在雨里站着晃脑袋还有闲着没事学猫叫，这种日本鬼片很非正常人能理解呀
<williampan> 　wanshanghao
<ofan> jusss: 突出他不是人
<jusss> ofan: yify 压制的 the man from earth画面很不好。。。
<ofan> jusss: 所谓超自然现象
<jusss> ofan: 。。。只感觉那只鬼是个身体和心里都有残疾的鬼。。。
<ofan> 东西方鬼神文化不一样
<ofan> jusss: 对
<jusss> ofan: 所以说亚洲的鬼片是正常人理解不了的
<ofan> jusss: 东方里鬼都是人变的，所谓怨念和灵魂
<jusss> ofan: 你要是理解了，呵呵，你可以去看心理医生了，LOL
<ofan> 西方的鬼都是恶魔
<ofan> jusss: 国产有部很经典
<jusss> ofan: 恶魔还好点呀，有句话说，亲爱的，不用担心，如果恶魔是真的，那上帝也是存在的
<jusss> ofan: 说不准还能彰显神迹嘞
<ofan> jusss: 异度空间
<jusss> ofan: 像 天兆，证明了外星人是存在的，上帝也是存在的，一个放弃了信仰的牧师最后在外星人的帮助下又重新回顾了上帝的怀抱
<abinex> adam8157: 还不睡觉？
<abinex> adam8157: 很晚了哦
<jusss> ofan: 张国荣的那部？
<ofan> 恩
<abinex> jusss: 宝宝
<jusss> ofan: 好吧，我看过，很小的时候看过。。。
<jusss> abinex: ?
<adam8157> abinex: 我还没俯卧撑呢
<abinex> ofan: 要回来了没
<ofan> adam8157: 跟谁俯卧撑？
<abinex> ofan: 给带点惊喜回来啊
<jusss> abinex: 我不是宝宝了，早过了宝宝的年龄，lol
<abinex> jusss: 是抱抱 LOL
<adam8157> ofan: 跟俯卧撑支架
<jusss> adam8157: 同问，跟谁
<ofan> abinex: 给你带3个大黑粗回来让你爽爽
<ofan> jusss: 跟五姑娘
<jusss> abinex: ...我是男的，我不是gay...
<abinex> jusss: 你不是妹纸啊？
<jusss> ofan: 你们那边是不是很开放，电影里很奔放
<abinex> jusss: 我一直都以为你是妹纸来着
<ofan> jusss: 老外是
<jusss> abinex: 擦，
<ofan> 他们那圈子比较直接
<abinex> jusss: 额
<jusss> ofan: 我一直想知道，他们那么滥交，不会有病吗？
<ofan> jusss: 会
<jusss> ofan: 那还滥交。。
 * adam8157 afk for push-ups
<ofan> 也不是都滥交
<ofan> jusss: 有不同的亚文化
<abinex> ofan: 给带moto X回来
<jusss> ofan: 据说每个女的一生最少有3个不同的伴侣，而男的更多
<abinex> 不然带chromecaste
<ofan> jusss: 到了混乱的圈子 是这样
<ofan> 不过一般人都比较老师保守
<ofan> jusss: 别忘了还有信基督的
<ofan> 基督圈人很多
<jusss> ofan: 美剧Shameless
<abinex> ofan: 基督应该不乱来吧
<jusss> ofan: 碎节操无下限
<ofan> jusss: 有些是夸张的
<ofan> 不真实
<ofan> jusss: 在现实里肯定不能乱来
<jusss> ofan: 我知道，但是感觉好奔放
<ofan> 警察逮你不是假的
<jusss> ofan: 开房打炮会有人管？
<ofan> jusss: 与未成年之类
<jusss> ofan: 你们那边是不是有种东西叫迷幻蘑菇
<ofan> 不知道
<jusss> ofan: 发现好多电影里都有，人们都喜欢 迷幻蘑菇或者叫死亡蘑菇，吃了产生幻觉，估计跟毒品一样
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 买个靠谱点的吧
<abinex> ofan: 还忙么？
<jusss> ofan: 你们那迷幻药之类的是不是很泛滥
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 求带走，像 adam8157 壕一样有人赠送路由器。 啧啧
<abinex> jusss: 那里啥都没有
<jusss> abinex: ..
<ofan> jusss: 不是
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 那个netgear jndr3000用起来还不错...
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 过来
<abinex> G蛙
<ofan> jusss: 缉毒的不是盖的
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 土豪
<ofan> 藏点大麻直接进局子
<jusss> ofan: 电影里都是很泛滥。。。
<abinex> ofan: 快去底特律买房子哇
<ofan> jusss: 别忘了美国法律是很严的
<ofan> jusss: 说了 那是夸张
<abinex> 一美元买套别墅
<abinex> LOL
<jusss> ofan: 你们那男的强x男的算强奸吗？
<abinex> jusss: 额，这问题
<jusss> abinex: 很有特色吧
<ofan> jusss: 算...
<abinex> ofan: 你不如问男的被女人fk算么？
<abinex> ofan: 说错了
<williampan> 晚上好
<jusss> ofan: 强x是重罪吗
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 我决定装个fedora看看是不是fedora的内核也高不定我这里的网络环境。。。
<ofan> jusss: 是
<abinex> ofan: 我应该是对jusss说
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你用的3.10只是mainline内核加上ubuntu的config而已...
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 我的无线到有线的速度快到4MB了
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 贵司没补丁？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我现在连wifi都连不上了。 T_T
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 3.10 没有
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 就没这branch
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 果断入ea6500啊
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 木钱，准备憋个大招入airport系列了。
<abinex> ea6500是什么东东
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 看 就那三个补丁 没别的 http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.5-saucy/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Ubuntu - Kernel Team Server
<freeflying> adam8157: 汗啊
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 多少钱才算大招？
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 就是说乃不管了？
<gfrog_not_here> abinex: 我怎么觉得你像是个bot？
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 我道行不够啊
<ofan> gfrog_not_here: 他还不如个bot
<freeflying> adam8157: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=summary
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: kernel.ubuntu.com Git - ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git/summary
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 啧啧。
<freeflying> adam8157: 这才是我们3.10内核的branch
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 这个里头有我们的patch
<adam8157> freeflying: 已经要去3.11了
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 各种不搭边儿的话啊，好奇葩
<jusss> ofan: X档案怎么样
<ofan> jusss: 好看
<jusss> ofan: 推荐几部美剧给我
<freeflying> adam8157: saucy不是确定用3.10发布吗
<ofan> jusss: breaking bad，必看！
<jusss> ofan: 我几乎没看过美剧
<abinex> jusss: 自己找
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有吧... 我最近提交patch他们讲应该要去3.11
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: freeflying 乃俩自己先掐起来了 lol
<ofan> jusss: 有很多
<abinex> jusss: 网上很多的
<abinex> jusss: 怕你没时间看而已
<jusss> abinex: 找看过的人推荐
<jusss> ofan: 南方公园呢
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 计划不如变化啊
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: ucs真心看不下去啊
<abinex> jusss: 看邻家女特工
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你各种买大件儿啊!
<ofan> jusss: 也好看，不过不一样
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 有security方面的吗
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: adam8157 反正3.10是个很重要的内核了。
<ofan> 教你怎么骂人的
<gfrog_not_here> adam8157: 没有啊
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 你发达啦
<ofan> jusss: 不过也算是一种文化
<adam8157> gfrog_not_here: 你发达啦
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: lts的啊
<ofan> 跟老美说话不带点shit,fuck都不好意思的
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 看nexus能好些？ security的我没太关注，不过应该也有ine的视频
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 嗯，LTS
 * adam8157 继续俯卧撑去
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 基本都是尼玛hands-on啊
<jusss> ofan: 还有呢
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 哦，对，乃在米帝。为毛我总记得乃在大不列颠呢。。
<ofan> 我想想
<jusss> ofan: 零点时刻呢
<abinex> jusss: 好问
<jusss> ofan: 纸牌屋
<ofan> gfrog_not_here: 看来你很向往那里，专门产gay
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 额，大部分都是这效果，所以如果你只是想看看理论的话，cisco的培训不合适。
<ofan> jusss: 那个比较严肃
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 我擦。。
<ofan> 主题本身没啥意思
<jusss> ofan: 很黄的权利的游戏
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 我比较向往去袋鼠国挖铁矿
<ofan> jusss: 权利游戏全是因为小说好
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 貌似是啊，看来理论的只能去学校了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: .
<ofan> gfrog_not_here: 去蓝翔吧
<jusss> ofan: 据说小说就是虐人的小说。。。
<ofan> gfrog_not_here: 学电焊，移民澳洲
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 还有啥别的培训不
<gfrog_not_here> ofan: 学开挖掘机？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: ^
<freeflying> ofan: lol
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 不如买比特矿机
<ofan> jusss: breaking bad 必看
<jusss> ofan: 一直找不到传说中的主角，一直都是被虐
<ofan> jusss: 每次我看到你的nick都想到里面的jess
<abinex> gfrog_not_here: 你的蛤蟆呢
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> jusss: 说实话有些电视剧比电影好看的多，虽然比较拖
<abinex> ofan: 最近忙么
<abinex> ofan: ？
<ofan> abinex: 忙
<jusss> ofan: 为什么美剧都那么大尺度
<jusss> ofan: 有的感觉应该比电影尺度还大
<abinex> jusss: ？
<ofan> jusss: 不是所有的都大尺度
<jusss> ofan: 难道那些分级委员会不管？
<abinex> jusss: 不管
<ofan> 美剧好像不分级
<jusss> ofan: 你们那都分几个级别？ PG-13 NC-17 R?
<ofan> 不知道
<abinex> ofan: 连游戏都有分级了
<abinex> 电视能没有？
<jusss> ofan: ...不分级所以就尽情露
<ofan> jusss: 汉尼拔不错，不过比较装逼
<abinex> 话说，在米国限制级别的都到处泛滥了吧？
<ofan> jusss: supernature不错
<jusss> ofan: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 迪卡侬里能测脚型不
<jusss> ofan: 可以看看
<ofan> jusss: 杀死比尔看过没
<abinex> ofan: 看过了
<jusss> ofan: 看过vol 1一点点
<ofan> abinex: 没问你...
<abinex> ofan: 知道没问
<ofan> jusss: 三部都很好，昆丁代表作你怎么能不看
<jusss> ofan: 昆丁的恐怖星球看过，很爽
<abinex> ofan: 太血腥了
<jusss> ofan: 低俗小说还没看
<ofan> 哦 这个没看过
<abinex> 特别是砍头的时候
<jusss> ofan: 好片需要好的环境 好的心情看
<ofan> 低俗小说我觉得不咋滴
<jusss> ofan: 要不就浪费了
<abinex> ofan: 需要爆米花和可乐
<jusss> ofan: 罪恶之城也还没看
<abinex> 然后舒服大沙发
<jusss> ofan: 据说罪恶之城要出2了
<ofan> jusss: 恐怖星球 2007？
<ofan> 不是昆丁的啊
<jusss> ofan: Planet Terror (2007)
<jusss> ofan: 导演: 罗伯特·罗德里格兹
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 我知道
<jusss> ofan: 昆丁是制片人
<ofan> 下完11部了
<jusss> ofan: 而且昆丁在里面有客串，
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 下载中
<jusss> ofan: 就是要在电梯里f ck那个女主时，被毒气搞爆了，那个就是昆丁
<ofan> jusss: 不要剧透 我擦
<ofan> 最没节操的就是剧透
<ofan> jusss: 鄙视你
<jusss> ofan: 昆丁和罗伯特 罗德里格兹，这两个就是穿一个裤衩的，
<ofan> jusss: 鄙视你
<jusss> ofan: 我没剧透，只是告诉你里面有昆丁。。。
<ofan> jusss: 刚才说的有剧透
<ofan> 时间 人物 地点 事件 全剧透了还说没擦
<jusss> ofan: ...
<ofan> jusss: 鄙视你
<jusss> ofan: 罗伯特 的致命高校也很不错
<ofan> md 光聊天了，没看多少书
<ofan> 很有罪恶感
<jusss> ofan: http://movie.douban.com/subject/1294732/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 老师不是人 The Faculty(豆瓣)
<jusss> ofan: 一堆大牌
<earman> 睡不着
<ofan> jusss: 怎么大牌？
<ofan> 我对好莱坞大牌不感兴趣
<jusss> ofan: 淫荡三剑客之一 小霍比特人 速度与激情的女主 xxxx 一票的俊男靓女还没出名时的作品
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> 都下了，慢慢看
<ofan> jusss: cabin fever 2下的太慢了
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 只能测长度
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 宽貌似没得测
<jusss> ofan: 嗯，cabin fever 2很欢乐的一部cult片，能笑死
<ofan> jusss: 不好笑找你
<freeflying> gfrog_not_here: 望京新开了家
<ofan> 我笑点很高
<jusss> ofan: 行
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 来广营那个离你也不远把？
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: DKN很适合淘货。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 我见过打5折的GTX鞋
<ofan> http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1204410/
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 林嘉欣 (豆瓣)
<xiaoy> freenode在中国好像被和谐掉了，你们到底怎么还能上啊?
<jusss> xiaoy: 没和谐
<abinex> jusss:
<abinex> 还不睡觉？
<jusss> abinex: 睡
<abinex> jusss: 要是河蟹了就找不到竹子了
<abinex> 那日子就难过了
<abinex> 珍惜能上IRC的美好时光
<abinex> 上IRC比论坛舒服多了
<abinex> jusss: 额
<Meowoo> 有啥舒服的
<abinex> Meowoo: 苗叔
<alvin_rxg>  喵叔
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 阿拉维
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 你还没睡觉？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 在感冒呢
<xiaoy> 你们都在连接irc.freenode.net，对吗?好像这个服务器在中国无法连接
<xiaoy> 嗯，恐怕只有从北京无法连接。。。
<happyaron> xiaoy: 用irc.ubuntu.com呢
<qinglingquan> xiaoy: 可以连接
<xiaoy> happyaron, 那个服务器也是freenode吗?
<xiaoy> qinglingquan, 不能，你自己看看:http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=irc.freenode.net
<happyaron> xiaoy: y
<^k^> xiaoy ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<qinglingquan> xiaoy: 我现在就连接着呢，还用看？
<xiaoy> happyaron, 谢谢
<xiaoy> qinglingquan, 你在北京吗?
<qinglingquan> xiaoy: yes
<xiaoy> qinglingquan, 那要看你用的是什么电话公司
<Meowoo> knownbad, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ex7UHjutA&feature=share&list=PL2CGrIfYxHqWO8gMUXxcuBUHY4Ubj4lD4 这个教程如何？
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - 美语怎么说（12）The Lady
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 都可以吧？
<knownbad> 但你得找人练习。
<alvin_rxg> omega
<alvin_rxg> omegle
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<Meowoo> knownbad, state 和 status 有啥区别额
<knownbad> 差多了。
<knownbad> 先下载个电子字典。
<Meowoo> 我有goldendict
<knownbad> 噢，但有时却又相似。
<Meowoo> 都是状态额
<Meowoo> 文件状态，如存在，不存在，修改，未修改，是 state 还是 status 额，
<knownbad> 他们定义不同但用法有时类似。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 可能松鼠可以解释的清楚些。
<Meowoo> 又不是德语
<Meowoo> 不管它了
<knownbad> 他英文也可以。
<knownbad> 可能越南话也行。
<Meowoo> http://youtu.be/7sbKm-hAlsw
<Meowoo> ...
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - 盧廣仲-繁華攏是夢
<Meowoo> 吐糟他的越南妹子么
<Meowoo> 你是说台语的么？
<Meowoo> 台语是不是就是闽南话
<knownbad> 我说的火星话。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 又称草泥马话。
<knownbad> 台湾话是闽南话但用法已不同。
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 那我说的是木星话
<Meowoo> 台湾洪案闹得很厉害额
<knownbad> 他傻，军方白痴。
<Meowoo> 那马英九呢
<Meowoo> 貌似台湾人要他下台额
<Meowoo> 你下班了么，等你下班再聊吧
<knownbad> 虾米？   星期天。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 那马英九呢
<Meowoo> 他犯啥事了，台湾人要他下台
<knownbad> 马英九是个智障总统。   他只会独善而不会治理国家。
<Meowoo> 似乎没有表达支持的声音
<Meowoo> 是个老好人？
<knownbad> 比陈水扁好但也满无能的。
<Meowoo> 如果马英九中途下台怎么办？提前大选？
<Meowoo> 下台和选出之间这空挡怎么解决额
<Meowoo> 台湾立法院接受暂代行政？
<Meowoo> 接受=>接手
<Meowoo> 不去健身？
<knownbad> 这我倒不清楚，或是副总统或是行政院长。
<Meowoo> 额，貌似美国很难出这情况
<knownbad> 发生过，比如Reagan受到枪击时。
<Meowoo> 肯尼迪?
<Meowoo> 里根?
<knownbad> 只要总统失去意识就得暂时换人。
<Meowoo> 里根也被枪击过?
<knownbad> 就但过演员的总统。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 美国也奇怪，演员也能当总统
<knownbad> 大部分的原因是总统动手术。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 割痔疮？
<knownbad> 民主制度下谁都能上台。   只有全身麻醉才会失去意识。
<Meowoo> 中国现在越来越荒唐了，宪法都不要了
<Meowoo> 反宪政，反军队国家化
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/罗纳德·里根
<Meowoo> 不知真假，还有说 党权神授
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> 你们翻译成里根。
<Meowoo> 就差没明说共产党是君了
<Meowoo> 你们翻译啥
<knownbad> 看暗杀未遂下。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 雷根。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 肯尼迪在雷根后面么？怎么雷根是第一个副总统成为代总统的
<Meowoo> 肯尼迪死了，不也是副总统替上的么？
<knownbad> 暂时代理。
<knownbad> 美国历来第一个副总统暂代总统的职务
<Meowoo> 那肯尼迪呢
<Meowoo> 肯尼迪的副总统是直接成为总统？
<Meowoo> 好像克林顿想下届再竞选总统？
<knownbad> 随便。
<Meowoo> http://qtnews.zjol.com.cn/news/text.asp?id=425503 美国总统也搞自拍额
<knownbad> 不清楚。
<Meowoo> 额，我去忙了
<knownbad> 不睡？
<knownbad> 我得吃中餐去。
<Meowoo> 额，我得快点弄完，让电脑给儿子。
<Meowoo> 答应过的
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 多看看書吧。看 wiki 沒用的
<Meowoo> 额，好的
<iiipod>   
<^k^> 05:05
<Meowoo> knownbad, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr2XQN4fcr4 你买的是不是也要自己组装的
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - AR15 Upper Reciever Build
<Meowoo> 你是不是买了个 AR15
<knownbad> 是。
<Meowoo> 要自己组装的？
<Meowoo> 看那视频是自己装的
<knownbad> 买的已组装好的。
<Meowoo> 额，我还以为都要自己装。
<Meowoo> 你老婆见过你的枪了吧
<knownbad> 自己组装也可以。
<knownbad> 是啊，可大可小。
<Meowoo> 额，自己组装更有意思额
<Meowoo> 看那视频，我也想有把枪
<knownbad> 前些日子很多零件都缺货。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 视频里组装的是改装式的把手。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不明白
<Meowoo> 换扣机
<Meowoo> 换扳机干嘛的
<Meowoo> Timney Trigger
<knownbad> 你没射击过？
<Meowoo> 我搞不明白，他是坏了更换的，还是扩展的
<Meowoo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VkbUeoPk1A
<Meowoo> 这个
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ YouTube - AR15 build: Timney Trigger
<Meowoo> 还是换一个比原来更好的
<Meowoo> 换的和他原来拆出来的不一样的额
<knownbad> 都不是，主要是让扳机扣的比较顺手。
<knownbad> 太软或太硬可能是替换的原因。
<knownbad> 当兵时没什么选择，这是民用时才有的。
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫
<Meowoo> 这家伙配很多配件额
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 正确配置我的~$/.vnc/xstartup，否则我远程桌面连接，登陆进去只看见一个X光标的鼠标其他都看不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446974 正确配置我的~$/.vnc/xstartup，否则我远程桌面连接，登陆进去只看见一个X光标的鼠标其他都看不到了 我希望可以通过Windows 远程桌面来远程控制我的Ubuntu，但是却出
<^k^> >
<knownbad> 枪是成人的玩具。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我带儿子去麦当劳了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx能不能自定义短语？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=446975 比如输入ub，在候选字里出现ubuntu这样的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noxin — 2013-08-05 7:22
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-28
<stardiviner> jiero: hi, 不早了，
<stardiviner> 最近学习编程中
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 更新后显卡驱动出问题了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462390 更新了一下系统，然后vbox黑屏，3d游戏打不开，xbmc闪退。检查发现显卡驱动出问题了！！！用ppa更新到最新版，还是有问题。 I5内核集显。 Code: $glxinfo name of display: :0.0 libGL error: failed to open drm device: Per
<^k^>  ─> mission denied libGL error: failed to load driver: i965 display: :0  screen: 0 direct rendering: Yes ...... Code: $ glxgears libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permi …
<jusss> 梦到自己挂了
<jusss> 后来又梦到了初中同学
<jusss> 醒来后好惆怅
<jiero> 爱精的的事情，各种歌都不是写我的
<wiiw> jiero: 什么是爱精
<yaguang> http://apnpac.com/pac10968/10062096
<^k^> yaguang: ⇪ encoding=gzip ; type=application/x-ns-proxy-autoconfig ; 长度=8.66 kiB
<freeflying> yaguang: 你搞得？
<yaguang> freeflying, 发错了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教ubuntu14.04做网关让局域网共享服务器上网的方法（各位大神帮我分析一下） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462392 一、实际情况和需求： 家里有一条固定IP的光纤线路 ubuntu14.04server 服务器一台（双网卡） 无线路由器一个 工作站和手机有很多台。 请问服务器如何
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是信道 那是什么原因
<yunfan> jusss: 有没有梦遗？
<jiero> wiiw:  我不知道啊
<jiero> wiiw: 我只有爱没有爱情
<yunfan> jiero: 我以为你想说只有性没有爱呢
<jusss> yunfan: 木有
<jusss> 重装系统 打算
<jusss> 装哪个好呢
<yunfan> jusss: freedos?
<onlylove> jusss: freedos？
<jiero> yunfan:  我最可能只有爱没有性
<jiero> yunfan:  以你对我的了解，这时候还调侃么
<onlylove> jiero: 瞎扯，没实践就没发言权
<yunfan> jiero: 人生处处得调侃
<jiero> onlylove:  实践什么 性？
<onlylove> jiero: 我觉得我只想不做已经够严重了，你比我还严重，就这样
<jiero> onlylove:  哦。见到了她就想不到了。
 * kingbo dd-wrt路由器上远程登录命令行mutt发邮件成功，加入到cron就不行，实在没思路，求提示
<kingbo> cron行好象没错： 0 7 * * * root sh /jffs/usr/bin/autosendmail
 * kingbo 作用是用来向单位发送路由动态ip地址的邮件、
<jiero> onlylove yunfan 我第一次见这么变态的衣服啊。。。
<defmacro> qiao: 中午我过去, 你请吃饭不?
<jiero> onlylove yunfan http://www.amazon.cn/Esezan-%E7%88%B1%E8%B5%9E-%E8%88%9E%E6%80%81%E7%94%9F%E9%A3%8E-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2%E9%9C%B2%E4%B9%B3%E7%BE%8E%E8%83%8C%E5%BC%80%E8%A3%86%E7%BD%91%E7%BA%B1%E6%80%A7%E6%84%9F%E8%BF%9E%E4%BD%93%E8%A2%9C/dp/B00GGC8WD8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1406513115&sr=8-2&keywords=Esezan+%E7%88%B1%E8%B5%9E
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Esezan 爱赞 舞态生风 黑色露乳美背开裆网纱性感连体袜-个护健康-亚马逊中国
<qiao> defmacro: A座食堂奏起～
<qiao> defmacro: lol
<defmacro> qiao: 起码风波庄吧?
<qiao> defmacro: 来么。。
<defmacro> qiao: 我过去跟fesco拼命去
<defmacro> qiao: 顺便办理一下我的医保卡
<qiao> defmacro: ok
<qiao> defmacro:  fesco ?
<defmacro> qiao: 类似CIIC
<qiao> defmacro: i see
<qiao> defmacro: ok, 过来了电话。
<defmacro> qiao: 好, 不会太早.
<defmacro> qiao: 我大概十一点多出发
<qiao> defmacro: 那过来了刚好饭点。
<defmacro> qiao: 你怕人多?
<RainFlying>  在兲朝 2.4G 使用频段 12 和 13 有没有问题的？
<qiao> defmacro: 人多 ？
<qiao> defmacro: 风波庄又不需要等。
<defmacro> qiao: 行.
<defmacro> qiao: 叫上wangli不
<qiao> defmacro: 恩
<kaisu_tsuneyama> 问一下xubuntu如何安全卸载fonts-droid
<kaisu_tsuneyama> 卸载这个包会一并卸载xubuntu-default-settings, xubuntu-desktop, texlive-full, texlive-fonts-extra
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • conky时间重叠问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462399 conky时间重叠问题 刚弄了一个conky,但发现数字会跳动的地方,总是会重叠.如由1变为2时.1还没有消失,2就跳出来.结果1和2两个数字就重叠在了一起. 是什么问题?高手帮我看下什么问题. 样子就是图片中Up Time那个秒的显示
<^k^>  ─> ,CPU 1百分比显示,CPU Temp的数字一个会叠加在一起. 以下是我的.conkyrc文件.只是初步写了一下.请高手改下.谢谢 还有就是为什么CPU2会 …
<imtxc_> onlylove: 早
<imtxc_> qiao: 乔首席早，你用的是 x230 么
<qiao> imtxc_: 早～  我的是T430s
<yunfan> qiao: 风波庄？ 你在杭州啊
<imtxc_> qiao: 哦，好吧
<qiao> yunfan: 中关村也有～公司门口
<imtxc_> qiao: t430s 的无线网卡是啥型号，螃蟹的么
<yunfan> 好吧
<qiao> imtxc_: 我看看
<qiao> imtxc: driver: iwlwifi
<huntxu> defmacro: 告别赛？
<defmacro> huntxu: 你是?
<defmacro> huntxu: 什么意思?
<huntxu> ..
<defmacro> huntxu: 什么叫做告别赛?
<huntxu> 离别的时候吃顿饭 lol
<defmacro> huntxu: 没有呀. 我一直在北京呀
<onlylove> imtxc_: 今天看见星云的一个mm
<imtxc_> onlylove: 在哪里
<onlylove> 362，通勤车发车的地方
<imtxc_> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc_: 肿么了？
 * kingbo 我的问题基本解决了。。。这儿完全成水吧了？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 怎么样
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我买了个 6205 的网卡
<imtxc_> onlylove: 打算换掉坑爹的螃蟹卡
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不赖，只能这么说
<onlylove> imtxc_: intel？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我的要求是稳定，这螃蟹卡在win下驱动倒没啥问题
<imtxc_> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc_: 果然壕啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 40 元。。。
<imtxc_> onlylove: 很壕么
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我要说啥来着，
<onlylove> imtxc_: 哦，HP的某款机器，换wifi卡不能用，只能用配的boardcom
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 9.10怎么安装chrome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462402 9.10没有源了，安装不了依赖包，高手求指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014-07-28 10:44
<imtxc_> onlylove: 好吧，这个据卖家说支持的还可以，信号灯啊，快捷键开关啥的都支持
 * onlylove 自从抱怨50K以后，连接金山网站，40M的包秒下，快疯啦
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那就好
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你在win下用的啥irc客户端？ chatzilla?
<onlylove> imtxc_: 继续讲星云的那个小美眉，那个真的不是初中生么……
<imtxc_> onlylove: 额？ 为啥这么说
<onlylove> imtxc_: 在住的地方chatzilla，在这quassel
<onlylove> imtxc_: 真的太娇小了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 你怎么知道她是星云的
<jiero> onlylove: 这个时代的初中生和少妇你都分不清了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 她手里的一卡通是星云的
<imtxc_> 一卡通？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我不认为那个一卡通其他人可以随便有，公交
<imtxc_> mini的公交卡？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 是的，而且她在星云附件下车了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 附近
<imtxc_> onlylove: 哦，如果是mini公交卡的话，估计是老员工了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 至少最近两年没发公交卡了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 老员工！
<onlylove> imtxc_: 弄得和初中生似的！
<zhan> happyaron: 那个 sogoupinyin 和 kuaipan 同时装了, 就在 sources.lists.d 里面放两个list 一个是kuaipan的,一个是搜狗的,但是两个内容是一样的.不能判断下啊.
<onlylove> zhan: 可以文件名不一样啊
<onlylove> zhan: 内容一样？
<zhan> onlylove: 你看上初中生了啊.
<zhan> 内容一样
<onlylove> zhan: 一个源？
<zhan> apt 时候报 duplicated
<zhan> 虽然不影响. 但是不是可以找机会骂哈皮么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！为什么终端中安装包显示不全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462403 终端中输入 dpkg -l 查看已安装的应用，结果显示不全，只显示开头字母m-z的应用，m之前的哪里去了？怎样才能显示完整列表？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 serajoe — 2014-07-28 10:49
<onlylove> zhan: 那个初中生不简单，听人说是老员工了
<vtavg2012> hello word
<defmacro> qiao: 我去.
<defmacro> qiao: 不去了
<qiao> defmacro: ？ 怎么 ？
<defmacro> qiao: 刚打电话说, 电子版就行...
<defmacro> qiao: nnnd
<onlylove> jiero: 和你讲，这个时代，妓打扮的学生似的，学生打扮的妓似的，你能分清？
<qiao> defmacro: 。。。
<defmacro> qiao: 没办法蹭你的饭了
<qiao> defmacro: 那就改天过来。
<zhan> 初中生有点离谱
<defmacro> qiao: 恩.
<zhan> 你说高中生样子么还差不多
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 学生是什么样？妓是什么样  还不是看消费者的口味嘛
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40499
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 狗也会嫉妒
<yunfan> 狗显然会妒忌 这个观察得出来
<imtxc_> 啥
<imtxc_> defmacro: 你是色大象么
<defmacro> imtxc_: 谁?
<imtxc_> 装个妹
<imtxc_> user root 就暴露你了
<defmacro> imtxc_: ..
<qiao> defmacro: 色大象 早～
<jiero> defmacro: 。大象色
<jiero> imtxc 你丫的外号轮不到，不好。
<jiero> imtxc 什么时候给你一个可以接受的外号
<defmacro> qiao: ...
<defmacro> jiero: ...
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我觉得应该想法修理下那个随机换nick的
<RainFlying> imtxc_  onlylove 我笔记本自带的是 Intel 6235 我换成了 BCM4322
<onlylove> RainFlying: 为何要换
<RainFlying> imtxc_ onlylove  考虑要不要下血本换一块 BCM94352,  160 大洋啊，好贵。
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你看人 imtxc_换的才40
<RainFlying> imtxc_: 驱动问题。Intel 驱动 OS X 下无解。 BCM4322 大概 30 大洋，2.4G 5G 无压力，写了国家代码 US
<RainFlying> imtxc onlylove 我换的卡才 30
<RainFlying> imtxc 160 的那是下了血本了，所以一直在犹豫要不要换
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪个?
<RainFlying> imtxc 4322 的天线接口是大的，我的天线接口是小的，接触不良，导致很多无线直接就连不上。
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<RainFlying> imtxc onlylove  家里还有二手的 AR9285 AR9287，每张都是 30 来大洋，准备 2.taobao.com 上卖掉。
<onlylove> yunfan: imtxc_抱怨8188的驱动不好，所以要换
<onlylove> RainFlying: 你把9285直接给 imtxc_换钱多好
<onlylove> imtxc_: 您的卡片已于[2014-07-26]核发，祝您用卡愉快！下载掌上生活，体验卡片进度查询、查询账单、快速还款、缤纷优惠，尽享移动互联新体验！
<imtxc_> onlylove: 赞
<zhan> 啥卡啊
<onlylove> zhan: 招行的
<zhan> 招行....
<onlylove> imtxc_: 他要是核发了金卡我真想揍他
<zhan> 搞个中信 i白金
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 啥？
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 你的本子啥型号
<RainFlying> imtxc_ 我的本子是 Asus UX31A 日版，天线小口的，我买的几块无线网卡全部是标准口的，于是很蛋疼
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 早说啊
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 我就收你的了
<RainFlying> imtxc_: 你也早说啊
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 你妹
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 你问 onlylove , 这个问题我说了多久了，至少半个月了
<imtxc_> RainFlying: 你的意思是 ，intel 网卡也不靠谱么
<imtxc_> RainFlying: BCM的才靠谱？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不是，他是网卡接口不对
<imtxc_> 好吧
<imtxc_> 不过tp本子换intel网卡最方便
<onlylove> imtxc_: intel业界大佬，这个不靠谱，没靠谱的了
<imtxc_> 换bcm又要改bios，而且信号灯啊开关啥的还不支持
<jiero> onlylove:  intel 网卡bug 我见过 - 无论如何都发现不了网卡的时候，全机死掉的时候
<onlylove> jiero: 你要图保险，就用atheros
<onlylove> jiero: 目前叫高通了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 查查就知道啥卡啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 无所谓了，反正核发了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 当初申请的金卡
<zhan> 招行基本没啥优惠了
<imtxc_> onlylove: 没关系
<imtxc_> onlylove: 如果觉得金卡难看，直接申请普卡，二卡秒批的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我该买新电脑了……
<RainFlying> imtxc_: Intel 卡在 windows 下很靠谱， BCM 的卡在 OS X 才靠谱。
<imtxc_> RainFlying: linux 下呢
<onlylove> imtxc_: linux当然ath
<RainFlying> imtxc_: BCM 的卡在 Linux 下就是灾难，所以我的路由器就把 BCM4318 换成了 ATH9223
<imtxc_> zhan: 对啊，还没有北京银行这些靠谱
<imtxc_> 现在招行积分在KFC成了 30:1 了，更贱了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不是问这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 哪个？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说要清理随机换nick的 我问是谁
<onlylove> yunfan: imadper，那个每天看见随便个字符输nick每天要人猜来猜去的
<onlylove> yunfan: 经常吵了半天，然后发现是他
<jiero> onlylove: lol 就事论事呗
<onlylove> jiero: 论你妹
<onlylove> jiero: 这频道我吵架最多的就是他了
<jiero> onlylove: 。除了我之外？
<onlylove> jiero: 和你那不叫吵架
<RainFlying>  小夫妻吵个架太平常了
<onlylove> RainFlying: roll egg
<jiero> RainFlying:  find some eggs
<jiero> Ra
<yunfan> onlylove: 是谁?
<yunfan> onlylove: 难道你说的是 nyfaire
<onlylove> yunfan: 我整天和imadper吵架
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 他是帝都土著 你要理解
<onlylove> yunfan: 和nyfair吵架次数都不如他
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说nyfair我突然想起好像有事找她
<defmacro> yunfan: 不好意思, 我不是土著.
<defmacro> yunfan: 我三四岁才来的北京. 不算土著.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐 和 opera 都不能看迅雷看看，优酷却能看，这是为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462404 火狐 和 opera 都不能看迅雷看看，优酷却能看，这是为什么？ 是不是因为flash插件呀，那为什么优酷却能看呀，不是都是flash吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -07-28 11:57
<jiero> defmacro: 。。。
 * jiero 也不算山东土著，尽管在山东长大的
<defmacro> imtxc_: 你要换无线网卡?
<imtxc_> defmacro: 恩啊
<defmacro> imtxc_: x230? 不能用atheros的.
<imtxc_> defmacro: 换的 intel
<defmacro> imtxc_: 有白名单. 只能用螃蟹卡和intel
<defmacro> imtxc_: 恩, 明智.
<imtxc_> defmacro: 恩啊，买的带FRU的 intel
<defmacro> imtxc_: 换intel明智. 主板白名单太烦人了.
<imtxc_> 对啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 我随便说两句就钓出他是imadper了
<yunfan> jiero: 你是白奥土著？
<yunfan> iMadper|eat: 话说你上次去露营情况如何
<iMadper|eat> yunfan: 还没出发呢.
<iMadper|eat> yunfan: 不用钓, 大家都知道呀
<iMadper|eat> yunfan: 我又不是为了隐瞒身份
<iMadper|eat> yunfan: 防潮垫还没送到呢
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  12:28
<imtxc_> onlylove: chatzilla 能不能过滤irc里面的系统消息
<imtxc_> join 之类的
<iMadper|eat> imtxc_: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages
<^k^> iMadper|eat: ⇪ Hide join part messages - XKCD Wiki
<iMadper|eat> imtxc_: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#Chatzilla
<imtxc_> Conference Mod？
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 就是, 默认多余150人的频道隐藏join信息, 你可以修改"150"这个数字
<imtxc_> Conference Mode has been enabled for this view; joins, leaves, quits and nickname changes will be hidden
<imtxc_> 赞
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 你咋用chatzilla了?
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 用 win 了嘛
<iMadper|Full> imtxc哦.
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 我要用 ps 啊
<imtxc_> 还要用尼康的那个 view nx2
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 还有qq裸聊?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Linuxmint17 Firefox31 搜狗输入法光标不跟随 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462405 我安装的是最新的搜狗输入法，升级日志里说解决了火狐浏览器光标不跟随的问题。 原来都是正常的，昨天升级了火狐，今天开机就变得不跟随了。 我如果用google拼音也是同样的问题，所以我
<^k^>  ─> 怀疑会不会是fcitx的问题？求各大神指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangzimou — 2014-07-28 12:36
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 不对, 你肯定不需要qq裸聊
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: lol, win 就是好用，指纹开机妥妥的
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 在线视频播放也妥妥的.
<imtxc_> …………
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 各种游戏也妥妥的.
<imtxc_> 对哦
<imtxc_> 下载游戏区
<imtxc_> 下载游戏去
<imtxc_> 最近那个百通游戏手柄不特价了
<imtxc_> 北 白
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 玩啥游戏要手柄呀?
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 就 x230 这键盘，玩啥游戏不需要手柄？
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 我一直用自带键盘...
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 除了金山打字通
 * iMadper|Full 感觉吃的有点儿撑... 不过不吃完又浪费..
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/492001
<^k^> imtxc_: ⇪ BETOP 北通 BTP-2175 阿修罗SE 游戏手柄 69元包邮 _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 这个手柄好像不错
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 恩, 你玩啥游戏呀?
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 用手柄打dota是不是?
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 开车的
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 或者格斗的啊
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: 那你买方向盘嘛
<imtxc_> iMadper|Full: 妈蛋，就知道你没有好建议
<iMadper|Full> imtxc_: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/516791
<^k^> iMadper|Full: ⇪ AUBY 澳贝 463416 快乐方向盘 29元（9折/4免1） _亚马逊中国优惠_什么值得买
<imtxc_> 谁把 iMadper|Full 踢出去
<yunfan> iMadper|Full: 你可以取代 imtxc 了
<iMadper|Full> yunfan: 取代?
<yunfan> 成为 磨叽侠 v2
<iMadper|Full> yunfan: 快递慢跟我有啥关系?
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我记得可以来着，后来忘了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 为何用chatzilla，quassel miranda都可以
<imtxc_> onlylove: 已经搞定了啊
<yunfan> iMadper|Full: 嘿嘿
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40501
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 福喜宣布召回上海福喜所有产品
<onlylove> 昨天妹子和我说，不敢叫麦和肯了
<onlylove> yunfan: 驾照考试是按顺序来的是吧？
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是考完科目一才能考二
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu安装virtualbox，虚拟机装xp，xp不能vpn拨号，提示619 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462406 想要彻底摆脱windows，无奈，单位内网网页是activex，于是，在笔记本上安装了xubuntu，virtualbox，在虚拟机里面安装了windowsxp，家里是pppoe拨号上网，ubuntu自动获取ip，
<imtxc_> onlylove， iMadper|Full 其实我是买来玩任天堂游戏的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 阿修罗那个还不错
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我记得有360模式和dirctx模式
<imtxc_> onlylove: 恩
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我等丫特价
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我记得有个通用的，360 ps3 pc三平台的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 69不贵
<imtxc_> onlylove: 特价 69
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我记得我在JD买过啊，69
<onlylove> imtxc_: 或者99？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 恩
<imtxc_> onlylove: 正常价格 99
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那一共几个科目
<yunfan> onlylove: 四个
<granthunt> /不是五个么？
<yunfan> 额 科目五是哪个？
<yunfan> 先森 您在哪国呀
<granthunt> 呵呵
<iMadper|`> imtxc_: 周六晚上跑了5公里之后膝盖疼得很.
<yunfan> iMadper: 中了一箭？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 哦，我买的那个不是99的，是炫光版，忘了炫光版有啥额外功能了
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 大体重跑步, 伤膝盖呀
<onlylove> imtxc_: 反正不是我付钱
<imtxc_> onlylove: 炫光版多少钱
<onlylove> imtxc_: 现在119
<imtxc_> 哦
<onlylove> imtxc_: è´µ20
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 那我更倒霉了
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 要不你先去游泳吧 等减下来再跑步
<onlylove> granthunt: 啥时候5科目？我问的是今年参加考试的
<onlylove> adam又改了那傻乎乎的nick
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: iMadper|Full 我好久没游泳了, 夏天人太他妈的多
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家也是今年参加考试 可惜不在你北京国
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 现在在家跳HIIT
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 你知道什么意思之后就不觉得啥了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那倒是 夏天我是不想去游泳馆的
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 在垫子上跳, 还好一些
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你个骗子 前一阵你还说游泳来着
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我说的好久是3周
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那你的久有点短  以后你说哪个产品续航好我要小心点
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 对我这种每周都游泳的, 三周没去已经百爪挠心了
<yunfan> 陈少举？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 恩 我昨天还问我爸爸有没有认识的人教游泳的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 对
<yunfan> 今年我要完成开车和游泳
<yunfan> 两项技能get
 * iMadper|Full` 今年想跳槽涨工资...
<yunfan> 邹俊？
<yunfan> 不跳槽也会涨 只是多少问题
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 不跳槽, 也就5%. 我基数也少.
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 重点是水平不够
<onlylove> iMadper|Full`: 你不是签3年卖身契么
<iMadper|Full`> onlylove: 不是3年. 报销, 九月份能报下来. 我当时说的是几个月还是半年忘了, 不过肯定不是三年.
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 水平不够那就提高水平呗 我这几天还在学x86 asm呢
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 恩, 我也在看别的.
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 你在看什么
<abing> 哇
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 要不学下python 这个已经成为新一代的perl了
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: ruby 最佳实践
<yunfan> 也就是俗称的胶水语言 额
<yunfan> 原来py还小众 现在真的烂大街了
<yunfan> 我也得抓紧转行了
<abing> 你搞嵌入式的？
<RainFlying>  要学新语言？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Ubuntu14.04开关机出现文本字样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462407 我在我的windows7上安装了LinuxReader之后，再进入Ubuntu系统，启动的过程中出现了文本字样，例如开机过程中启动了什么外设等等，具体的有 [3.306491] usb 4-1:New USB device ………… 格式都和这个类似，都是关
<RainFlying>  Scala Lua Clojure Haskell Erlang 选一个
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 牛牛
<RainFlying>  不过 Lua 有点蛋疼就是了，我厂只在 Nginx 里用 Lua
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 这几门都不会， Ruby 不会， Python 不会，Perl 不会，Shell 也不会。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: Lua简单, 适合我这种脑子不好的, C也简单
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 大神啊！ C 居然也简单！
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: TCPL一共才一两百页, 你说呢
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: TCPL 只有 200 页才说明这语言太高深复杂了。
<palomino|working> c还是蛮简单的...
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 真心是因为简单, 语法糖几乎没有, 代码看起来太轻松有没有
<palomino|working> c++11已经超过我智力范围了...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: momo
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: C 的东西真心太复杂，看不懂。
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 窝一般坚持C89的
<palomino|working> :O
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 当时写loader留下来的毛病
<adam_magic_pack> p
<palomino|working> 这样..
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 稍微有点语法糖我就看不懂了
<palomino|working> 以前我常年c+asm来着...现在asm也忘得差不多了...
<iMadper|Full`> 没有语法糖, 宏难用 都是c的缺点好伐...
<iMadper|Full`> for (i in xxx) 都没有... c++11都有了
<adam_magic_pack> C++都学不会, 人家已经C++11了... 55555
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 现在的入门书都是c++11写的了...
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/388242/the-definitive-c-book-guide-and-list  不过你不会学的
<^k^> ⇪ t: c++ faq - The Definitive C++ Book Guide and List - Stack Overflow
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 嗯, 太复杂, 看着就头疼
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 土豪，你知道信用卡网上买票怎么开发票吗？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 买什么票
<mikecao> 电影
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 土豪，你知道哪能买联通充值卡带发票么？
<mikecao> hamo, www.10010.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国联通网上营业厅—话费充值与查询，联通宽带，3G套餐资费介绍及缴费业务办理，苹果iPhone 5s、5c，三星Galaxy Note3，小米手机3 等3G智能手机在线购买及手机游戏应用程序免费下载。 (@ 10010.com)
<hamo> mikecao: 没有发票
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 电影还报销!!!!!!
<mikecao> hamo, 有
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 必须！
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 土壕公司还招人么?
<mikecao> hamo, 邮寄
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你不是老板么
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹，问你呢
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 看电影从来没要过发票...
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 咱公司能报销电影票????
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 哦。。。
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, outing
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 票根可以吧？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你去影院买吧, 买一送一给发票, 网上估计不行
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 你跳槽了???
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 没阿
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 哦, 明白了
<mikecao> 没人要我
<mikecao> 奶奶的
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 我以为outing是个公司...
<iMadper|Full`> mik
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 脑残了
<mikecao> 。。。
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 以为是个做户外产品电商的 ... 脑补略多
<onlylove> mikecao: 实际上是他想跳槽想多了，
<onlylove> mikecao: 这是一个信号
<mikecao> onlylove, 整个公司都知道阿
<mikecao> 连办公室老大都知道他想跳槽阿
<onlylove> iMadper|Full`: 你怎么混的
<mikecao> 混的太好了他。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40503
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 京东预售Xbox One游戏机
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的难题——如何在不挂移动硬盘默认从C盘启动WIN7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462409 最近下载了一个麒麟UBUNTU14.04，因为我有移动硬盘，所以就将它装到移动硬盘上。我有DVD刻录机的，所以就下载了刻成光碟，然后光盘安装。 安装过程很顺利，似乎一切都很好，就
<^k^>  ─> 是安装时还从网上下载了几个组件让时间延长了些，但没有其它问题。 当我拨出移动硬盘用WIN7时，问题来了，每次开机都进入GRU …
<iMadper|Full`> onlylove: 我怎么了?
 * adam_magic_pack 我知道了
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 办公室老大是谁?
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 他认识我? 我认识他?
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 我级别太低，不认识
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 别闹, 你比我高一个级别呢
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 别闹
<onlylove> 我是不是找首席问下
<onlylove> 看他俩吵真无聊
<mikecao> 首席忙着泡妹子把，哪有空理你
<iMadper|Full`> 首席忙着泡妹子把，哪有空理你
<adam_magic_pack> 首席忙着泡妹子把，哪有空理你
<iMadper|Full`> 不知道"妹子把儿"是啥... 以为妹子没有把儿的
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 你真年轻
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 谢谢. 你也不老.
<hamo> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e14cb4agw1eiscfx9aiij20c82dfdxe.jpg
 * adam_magic_pack 的羽毛球鞋也需要换, 拍子需要添, sigh
<hamo> iMadper|Full`: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e14cb4agw1eiscfy0eh9j20c82n9qlh.jpg
<hamo> iMadper|Full`: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9e14cb4agw1eiscg045c2j20c821pqhs.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: chinacache是不是个加班要命的公司? cc pity
<jiero1> 跑在妹子后面。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://sports.163.com/14/0728/01/A2738U6500051CCL.html#p=A27N122Q00D80005
<huntxu> 为什么
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 额滴神啊!托雷斯2米空门打飞机 这球不进比进难_网易体育
<huntxu> hamo: yoooooo
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 托妞儿风采
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 不是.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 不是?
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 他们一个小头头跟我说不是
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 我看P姐成天加班 =,=
<yunfan> 算着点数 啪啪阿姨该来了
<imtxc_> adam_magic_pack: 早啊
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc_: 早
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 啥银行到底
<huntxu> iMadper|Full`: .
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: icbc
<iMadper|Full`> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> iMadper|Full`: http://item.jd.com/703542.html 怎么看
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 【松下MC-CG321】松下（panasonic） MC-CG321（红色） 吸尘器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:219.00
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 傻X Fesco
<iMadper|Full`> huntxu: 没用过这样的...
<huntxu> iMadper|Full`: 买个便宜货试试
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 爱存不存不错啊
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 问题是不能任意, 比较傻叉
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 一般都不能任意吧..一个公司至少要同一个..基本国内的payroll都是这样
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: RH任意
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 国内任意地方任意银行
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: RH不是一般的
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 所以感觉level down了
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ICBC确实牛, VISA那个都能10币种? 我觉得单VISA的应该是全币种, 银联的才是多+全
<huntxu> 土豪每天的主题都是卡。。。
<huntxu> sigh
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 阿森纳买了J罗
<huntxu> 他大舅子
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 槽
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 吓我一跳
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 据说天使皇马标价6500，大巴黎说太便宜了给提到了8000
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 大巴黎不是被限制转会费了么? 咋可能嘛
<palomino|working> ......
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: FIFA规定连续亏损的club要被限制转会费, 俩月之前看得新闻
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: http://sports.163.com/14/0728/08/A27QB59O00051C8V.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 巴黎8000万报价迪马利亚 天使拒回皇马铁心要走_网易体育
<huntxu> 你以为是假的？
<palomino|working> 大巴黎真有钱
 * adam_magic_pack 求去大巴黎当球童
<huntxu> 太便宜了，不买
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu安装virtualbox，虚拟机装xp，xp不能vpn拨号，提示619 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462410 想要彻底摆脱windows，无奈，单位内网网页是activex，于是，在笔记本上安装了xubuntu，virtualbox，在虚拟机里面安装了windowsxp，家里是pppoe拨号上网，ubuntu自动获取ip，可以正常
<^k^>  ─> 上网，在ubuntu上设置vpn，可以访问内网的FTP和远程桌面（rdesktop），但是，访问HTTP不行。无论ubuntu是否拨号，在winxp上拨号，提示6 …
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack: 。球童不要比球星高的
<adam_magic_pack> jiero1: 球星的百分之一就可以了
 * adam_magic_pack mtg
<jiero1> wzssyqa:  啊啊啊啊啊啊吃什么好吃的才能长肌
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 多吃肉，多锻炼吧
<wiiw> jiero1:  长肌做什么？
<wzssyqa> jiero1: 我也只有肥肉的
<wiiw> jiero1: 不运动，会转化
<happyaron> zhan: 是的，去重代码一直没写
<imtxc_> jiero1: lol
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教xfce4字体问题，头痛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462411 请问xfce4自带的字体控制是从哪里取用字体的？ 为了解决「字体设置为Droid Sans, 中文字也自动变为Droid Sans Fallback」的问题，干脆把/usr/share/fonts/truetype/droid/ 中DroidSans.ttf, DroidSans-Bold.ttf, DroidSansFallback
<^k^>  ─> Full.ttf 都移走，再做如下符号链接： DroidSans.ttf -> ../dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf DroidSans-Bold.ttf -> ../dejavu/DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf DroidSansFallbackFull.ttf -> …
<happyaron> 吃饭
<wiiw> happyaron: 早饭？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教xfce4字体问题，头痛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462411 请问xfce4自带的字体控制是从哪里取用字体的？ 为了解决「字体设置为Droid Sans, 中文字也自动变为Droid Sans Fallback」的问题，干脆把/usr/share/fonts/truetype/droid/ 中DroidSans.ttf, DroidSans-Bold.ttf, DroidSansFallback
<^k^>  ─> Full.ttf 都移走，再做如下符号链接： DroidSans.ttf -> ../dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf DroidSans-Bold.ttf -> ../dejavu/DejaVuSans-Bold.ttf DroidSansFallbackFull.ttf -> …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 自由的保证是什么?是对自己不再感到羞耻。——尼采 
<jiero1> imtxc 你贼贼的，一直没有外号，不爽你
<zhan> happyaron: 快去写代码
<jiero1> zhan: 快去写代码
<zhan> jiero1: 你有本事不写代码啊...
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • virtualbox usb 无法挂载问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462412 刚刚下定决心。使用纯ubuntu环境。装上不久就因为工作的原因需要使用XP诸多应用，因为是新手用WINE怎么觉得都麻烦 于是决定装个虚拟机试试。 安装什么的都OK。结果卡在USB的问题上。根据网
<jiero1> zhan:  我根本不会啊。
<jiero1> zhan:  。。。
 * jiero1 揉zhan 的脸，你哪只眼睛看到过我讨论写代码的问题
<onlylove> zhan: 他就不会写
<zhan> 好吧
<zhan> 真幸福
<ugoub> 请教下，关于脚本开头的注释，是否都是参照LSB的方式来写？
<zhan> LSB 是啥
<onlylove> 脚本开头注释？#打头，后面随便写下？
<ugoub> 好像是 Linux Standard Base 我也不太
<ugoub> 不是，脚本文件开头不是有Description之类的么？
<onlylove> yunfan: 问你个事情，有么有那么一种情况，计算机过热保护，强制释放占用CPU最多的进程的CPU
<palomino|working> .......
<ugoub> LSB的例子说是参考/etc/init.d/下面。
<palomino|working> 好超烦人
<palomino|working> 好残忍*
<ugoub> 有没有个标准？
<onlylove> ugoub: 如果是虹猫的，你找个抄，如果不是，随便写
<zhan> 爱咋咋写
<ugoub> onlylove: 什么是 虹猫？ （估计我的脚本都是属于可以随便的一类，:-)）
<onlylove> ugoub: redhat
<ugoub> copy that.
<imtxc_> hamo: 小建申请白金能曲线不
<hamo> imtxc_: 可以
<imtxc_> hamo: 赞
<onlylove> zhan: 虹猫的脚本要在注释里面写上启动运行级别啥的
<imtxc_> hamo: 我前几天申请了那个小白，以为没戏了，今儿收到邮寄短信了，希望额度能涨
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，粗来
<ugoub> 我看/etc/init.d 下的多是有启动级别的。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我有问题问你
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个是自己写的钩子实现的吧
<hamo> imtxc_: 建行是3W起的
<hamo> imtxc_: 小白
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦……
<yunfan> onlylove: 有获取cpu温度的api 你有个daemon一直检测不就行了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不确定是不是我机器硬件问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 只是这两天特别频繁
<imtxc_> hamo: 固额?
<hamo> imtxc_: 对
<onlylove> yunfan: 内存占用是正常的，但是CPU直接从80多掉到个位数
<imtxc_> hamo:  赞，那样我的固定额度就能翻倍了
<imtxc_> 我得查查
<onlylove> yunfan: 应用程序点X没反应，只能结束进程
<hamo> imtxc_: 卡片下了就能查了
<hamo> imtxc_: 打电话就好
<imtxc_> hamo: 确定可以？ 民生的卡收到才能知道
<hamo> imtxc_: 可以查
<happyaron> wiiw: y
<happyaron> zhan: ...
<happyaron> zhan: 不写
<happyaron> imtxc_: 拜见妹子壕
<cuihao> 安装ubuntu时怎么让它不安装引导器？
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 拜见妹子壕，full of 妹子？
<RainFlying>  看我温度  https://clbin.com/fjHGwB.png
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ image/png
<imtxc_> hamo: 赞，还很曲线了
<hamo> imtxc_: 5W?
<imtxc_> hamo: 真曲线了，固额 15k>30k
<imtxc_> hamo: 我之前才15 啊 ，申请之后就没报希望
<onlylove> cuihao: 我知道debian的expert安装最后可以选择安装loader……
<hamo> imtxc_: 建行小白真的3W起，比中信给力多了
<cuihao> onlylove, Ubuntu 现在不提供 alternate 的 iso 了，只能GUI安装，基本没啥选项
<onlylove> cuihao: 找aron去
<imtxc_> hamo: 论坛里面都说临额有3w的话才批，我CCTE不行，电话提了好几次才到 2.4w临时，看来论坛里面人也瞎说的
<imtxc_> hamo: 而且年费比中信好免，10次就够
<hamo> imtxc_: 论坛里很多都是自己这样了就说肯定所有人都这样
<hamo> imtxc_: 建行卡并没有什么优惠
<imtxc_> hamo: 恩
<hamo> imtxc_: 建行没毛
<imtxc_> hamo: 昨天被反薅了
<hamo> imtxc_: 被哪？
<RainFlying>  又没跑什么很大计算量的工作，当然会低点了
<imtxc_> hamo: 妈蛋的，味千拉面门口挂好多牌子写光大卡满88立减35， 北京卡满88减30
<imtxc_> hamo: 我吃完才告诉我光大的活动结束了。。
<hamo> imtxc_: 然后呢？
<hamo> imtxc_: lol
<hamo> imtxc_: 谁让你点单之前不问
<RainFlying>  不对，原来 5w 是说额度 5 万，我还以为是我 CPU 5 瓦
<hamo> imtxc_: 活动结束了就果断不吃
<imtxc_> hamo: 马蛋，要不是昨天有事，我一定让他们退我35
<imtxc_> 他们写那么大牌子放外面，还用问么
<imtxc_> 好像北京银行的那个羊毛能到年底
<hamo> imtxc_: 哎，没看牌子上的日期吧
<imtxc_> 真没写
<onlylove> imtxc_: 下次记得问
<imtxc_> hamo: 让smzdm这种网站把我害了，现在买网上买东西没有个满多少减多少的我就总觉得自己吃亏了。。。。
<imtxc_> onlylove: 现在我有种不占便宜就算吃亏的心态了。。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我才让你害了呢，我刚买了包，你给我看半价的
<imtxc_> lol
<onlylove> imtxc_: 虽然优惠卡不要钱吧
<imtxc_> onlylove: 哈
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你现在是报应，活该
<imtxc_> onlylove: 别高兴太早，大家已经把你也发展成了卡奴了
<onlylove> imtxc_: 笨
<imtxc_> onlylove: 话说办卡啥的，还是地摊小哥效率高啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我还不起的东西，你觉得我会买？
<hamo> onlylove: 可以分歧
<hamo> onlylove: 分期
<imtxc_> onlylove: 也对，查到额度了没有
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我觉得，是当初没申请金卡的缘故
<jiero1> 5W
<jiero1> 好多
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我觉得招行把金卡当普卡批
<jiero1> 倾家荡产+3个月工资都没5万
<onlylove> imtxc_: 然后普卡当金卡
<imtxc_> onlylove: 现在没几个行批普卡了吧
<imtxc_> onlylove: 不过，如果是金卡的话，招行的起步额度是1w
<jiero1> imtxc 招商银行普通卡飘过
<imtxc_> onlylove: 如果额度不够1w会给你降级呈普卡过
<imtxc_> 成
<imtxc_> 成
<onlylove> imtxc_: 早说不批普卡
<imtxc_> onlylove: 那不一定
<RainFlying>  招行金卡借记卡 + 招行金卡信用卡路过，信用卡临时额度给了我 9.9w
<jiero1> imtxc 果然。。。我在的公司只能批准普通卡，3000额度。
<imtxc_> onlylove: 批卡这玩意儿，纯属工作人员的心情
<RainFlying>  但是不敢刷到那么，刷临时额度的 10% 就还不起了
<happyaron> RainFlying: 土豪
<RainFlying>  之前有朋友申请交行的卡，没有收入证明，额度 32K，我跟风申请了，写了收入，然后给了我额度 16K。 负收入者路过。
<happyaron> 你们都是信用卡壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好弄个脚本监控下占用高的时候究竟是那行在搞鬼
<imtxc_> onlylove: 打电话什么的都是虚的，你看我这么多卡，申请的时候，只接到过中信的电话
<yunfan> imtxc_: 我基本不刷卡 都是掏现金
<imtxc_> onlylove: 打过座机的只有中信，然后打过手机的记得有两家，我忘记了
<onlylove> hamo: 我分期也分我还得起的
<imtxc_> yunfan: 超市啥的现金太麻烦，总给弄个几毛钱
<jiero1> imtxc刷卡还要输入密码，麻烦
<yunfan> imtxc_: 我们南方喜欢用硬币 所以几毛钱我无所谓 在帝都我最烦的就是给我毛票
<jiero1> imtxc我这里都是现金卡
<jiero1> yunfan: 硬币多么可怕
<yunfan> jiero1: 比毛票在口袋里被揉成一堆烂纸好点
<yunfan> 我有个小袋子 里面都是硬币 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 付款的时候有种古代掏银子的感觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 我桌上经常堆一堆硬币，然后去银行换成整钱……
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥，游戏……死了就死了，干掉进程重来就是了，就这几天太频繁玩的不太爽，想知道发生了啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 你什么机器
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实换了大内存就应该没这事了，那游戏对32位系统支持不好
<onlylove> yunfan: 1.6G双核，3G 内存
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 我看cpu和ram都烂啊 难道是笔记本
<zhan> happyaron: 你,尸位素餐
<imtxc_> yunfan: 啥时候有大额硬币再说
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，现在笔记本都2.4G+8G小意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我这机器有年头了，而且硬盘有点小毛病
<yunfan> onlylove: 笔记本的2.4G都是睿频的 不会一上来就给你上最高的
<zhan> 大额硬币
<yunfan> imtxc_: 买纪念币 呵呵 有10块的
<onlylove> yunfan: 看4200M
<zhan> 那不是以前么, xx通宝,xx重宝
<yunfan> onlylove: 对了 你那个3G流量是多少钱多少m来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 睿频还高的
<imtxc_> zhan: 恩啊，10块，20的，多好
<zhan> 袁大头
<yunfan> onlylove: 貌似带R的频率可以更高 我那个brix就是
<onlylove> yunfan: 忘了多钱了，我买的便宜，不到400，每月3G+800M
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu14.04 64 wine Hearthstone http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462416 错误日志： cmd@TR:/media/dataD/Hearthstone/Hearthstone$ wine Hearthstone.exe fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0 fixme:system:SetProcessDPIAware stub! Mono path[0] = 'F:/Hearthstone/Hearthstone/Hearthstone_Data/Managed' Mono path[1] = 'F:/Hearthstone/Hearth
<^k^>  ─> stone/Hearthstone_Data/Mono' Mono config path = 'F:/Hearthstone/Hearthstone/Hearthstone_Data/Mono/etc' fixme:imm:ImmReleaseContext (0x1006e, 0x146958): stub fixme:win:Enum …
<yunfan> onlylove: 3G省内+800漫游？
<onlylove> yunfan: 是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那总共多少钱多少天?
<onlylove> yunfan: 说过忘了的，中关村买的便宜，大概半价，官网定价是600一年
<yunfan> onlylove:  那超级便宜  我最近看电信有个4G的套餐不错 省内2G 49一个月
<yunfan> 不过你这个更好
<yunfan> 4G就快点 没别的了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这个是专门的数据
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个4G可以打电话吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 他那个也是专门的数据套餐啊
<yunfan> 他那个4G的只有接电话免费
<yunfan> 打电话可不免
<onlylove> yunfan: 不值得的，我一个月3G多的流量呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 但你那个现在好像买不到把
<yunfan> 要不然我出门玩可以买个带着
<onlylove> yunfan: 中关村可以买，淘宝应该有
<onlylove> yunfan: 营业厅买不到
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这个卡是北京地区的地区卡，
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一定其他地区有这种业务
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不是有800M漫游么
<onlylove> yunfan: 有啊……
<yunfan> 如果600一年 谈下来一个月才50嘛
<yunfan> 我的联通3G一个月66 才300m漫游 有个毛用
<yunfan> 害得我老不敢用
<onlylove> 你一月50就为800M漫游……
<yunfan> 而且在我家这边只有2G降级
<yunfan> onlylove: 那有什么办法 没有人给我打电话 打的都是推销理财的
<yunfan> 我有三个号码 想砍掉那个帝都号码
<onlylove> yunfan: http://product.dangdang.com/1342367102.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【北京电信3G激流卡+华为1223G上网】北京电信激流卡600余额 3G资费卡+华为122 每月50元包本地3G +全国800M流量 包年卡 北京最新套餐价格_行情_参数_报价-当当网
<yunfan> 等什么时候我再来帝都的时候 要去银行把工资卡的号码改改
<ugoub> 都支持vpn不？
<onlylove> yunfan: 哎？当地不能改？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我再等等 也许马上要出4G的了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 本地不限流量？
<yunfan> 尤其是移动的信号不错
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 本地一月3G
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 800M漫游可用
<yunfan> onlylove: 你难道不知道银行是有开户行的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道啊，必须去开户行？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 移动也有个类似的。一年500多，
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为是改绑定啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果开户行搬迁了咋办
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 移动的3G太烂
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 可以用4G啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 自然会有解决措施
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 所以我刚才说等等4G的啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 搬迁了一般不会改名字
<onlylove> yunfan: 有啥啊，我家里有个交通银行，是烟台芝罘区迁过来的
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 我就是在说移动4G的套餐啊。不用等
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 那个套餐太贵了 我看过
<onlylove> yunfan: 为了改号码，就横跨烟台市？
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 和刚才 onlylove 说的那个价格差不多啊
<yunfan> 我有个同学在移动混 他们倒是爽  每个月有用流量的任务
<yunfan> 还必须要用掉8G
<onlylove> yunfan: 银行又不给你出接近100块的车票，还单程的
<yunfan> 挺爽的
<yunfan> 要是100以内给我一个月10G流量 我感觉对我来说足够了
<onlylove> 用掉8G……小意思
<yunfan> 也许我可以弄个测流量的工具算算我wifi环境下一个月用多少流量
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 而且那个是按年算的
<onlylove> 我这3G不敢看视频不敢下载
<yunfan> onlylove: 公司会给我 出呀
<wzssyqa> 我搞了个电信的上网卡，用了3个月了才nmd用掉不到1G
<onlylove> yunfan: 有windows的话，很多可以统计
<yunfan> onlylove: 下次我来帝都 估计会坐高铁了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说手机呢 在家里我哪里需要用那东西
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 按年又如何？ 单价太贵嘛
<yunfan> 现在算下来最便宜就是电信 不过电信的有点小坑 都是省内的
<wzssyqa> 主要是那个设备续航不太行，所以就不太敢用
<yunfan> 我更喜欢全国漫游的
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 买电池 我这几天在淘宝上看到不少小电池 还不错
<yunfan> 一个就跟信用卡那么大的 可以有5000多毫安
<yunfan> 而且也就40多块
<yunfan> 还有更小的 2600毫安的 比5号电池大一圈而已
<yunfan> 20多包邮的
<yunfan> 我打算买几个 可以放口袋里
 * adam_magic_pack 啦啦啦啦啦, 修掉panic好开心
<onlylove> yunfan: 联通全国漫游……贵不是
<yunfan> onlylove: 贵也没什么 关键是漫游到我家就降级成2G了 这个搞得人火大
<yunfan> 联通的2G还不如我杭州移动号码的gprs
<onlylove> yunfan: 没3G信号？
<yunfan> 但是联通在帝都当地上h+还是挺快的
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的地方有 有的地方没有 我家没 tmd
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有那没办法了
<onlylove> yunfan: 信号一直是联通的致命伤
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我打算砍掉这个帝都号  把杭州移动的号码升级成4G的
<yunfan> 这样 两个手机的话费加起来有90多了 可以养个足够的套餐了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我用移动的数据上网 ip显示是合肥  用联通的上网 ip显示是北京  联通的漫游估计是还要回到所在地再出口 太2了
<onlylove> yunfan: 是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我移动的套餐一个月200m只要26块套餐 联通的300m要66 额
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 色大象～
<iMadper|Full`> qiao:  生殖了?
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 你能干这个事 ？
<iMadper|Full`> qiao: 你不能???
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 现在哥都沦落到看EFI了
<iMadper|Full`> qiao: 为啥你要看?
<abing> mikecao 你如何作到
<abing> mikecao [mike@nat/redhat/x-vugncutkuslqxvbb]
<abing> ＠后面不显示IP
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 和kdump相关的，wangli 还不会安装
<iMadper|Full`> abing: 因为 mikecao 是红帽大中华区首席windows测试.
<mikecao> 忘了，需要设置个什么
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 亚太区好吗
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 这个是 gateway cloak, 不用设置.
<abing> O
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 我记得设置一个什么地方可以隐藏ip阿
<iMadper|Full`> qiao: 那个不是7.1的事情吗?
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 可以, 注册一段时间之后去#freenode喊一嗓子就有了
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 6也backport了
<iMadper|Full`> qiao: why? qa_nak呀
<qiao> iMadper|Full`: 客户报出来的。。还是s-c-kdump的
<jusss> iMadper|Full`: dhclient分配出现这么个东西 operation not possible due to rf-kill
<jusss> iMadper|Full`: 那个rf-kill忘怎么用了
<iMadper|Full`> jusss: man rfkill
<happyaron> 颤颤叔叔喷了我就跑路了
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 听说你发工资了？
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 听谁说?
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 介个不是重点
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 听谁说的??
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 显然是个重点.
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 你发了工资是重点，回来请客
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 你回来请客?
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 你发工资，当然你请。
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 发工资了都不说一声，偷偷摸摸的像话嘛。
 * kingbo 感觉国人走到哪都是砍大街...
<jusss> iMadper|Full`: 没装rfkill
<jusss> iMadper|Full`: 现在连网络也打不开
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧让 iMadper|Full` 妹子壕请客啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: 算了, 看你和我一样穷, 不拔你的毛  cc happyaron
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: ToT 亲人!
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 虽然你人这么好, 不过我还是要修正一小下, 我比你穷一点点的...
<happyaron> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> .....
 * hamo 我最穷啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 对了, 你没请过啊!!!
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: ^^
 * hamo 见者有份
<hamo> iMadper|Full`: ^^^
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 你自己没请过还敢四处吆喝??!!
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 没死过??! lol~
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你好亏
<happyaron> ......
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 你请俩 吃回一个, 我请一个, 吃回俩
<granthunt> 你们都认识？
<granthunt> 一个地方的？
 * hamo 哎
 * imtxc_ 求羊毛薅
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 快, 再吃会一个够本, 吃回俩赚一个
<granthunt> 这年头外面吃很危险。
<jiero1> granthunt: ...
<jiero1> adam_magic_pack:  请我吃啊，我要是食不果腹衣不蔽体就请你发团购卷到我手机啦
<jiero1> 啦啦啦
 * jiero1 抱抱 knownbad
<granthunt> 0x0
 * knownbad 抱抱马桶
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 用ifconfig wlan0 up可以把wlan0打开，但是dmesg一直显示ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready 这是怎么回事
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 母鸡啊
<mikecao> 没连被
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 这周三单挑?
<cuihao> 我艹，Ubuntu 实在太难用了。
<yunfan> cuihao: 你说对了
<yunfan> cuihao: 这个频道就是 #ubuntu-hater-cn
<palomino|working> lol
<happyaron> palomino|working: 拜见破马叔
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<RainFlying>  有用 iPhone 的吗？
<happyaron> 有
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 又没人了？
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 这周三在哪里?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|Full`: mikecao 还在首体, 最后一次. 主力不是去法国了么
<iMadper|Full`> adam_magic_pack: 哦, 首体, 太远...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack  iMadper|Full` 新老板好邪恶，还要每周1:1
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 别答应!
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 不容易啊
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 直接发我日历里面了，目前还哪个选项都没点。
<happyaron> TAT
<iMadper|Full`> happyaron: 你不能删日程??
<happyaron> iMadper|Full`: 孔叔答应了，我不答应好像不正常啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ok
<mikecao> 到时候见
<mikecao> happyaron, 新老板是谁？
<happyaron> mikecao: will
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 壕
<imtxc_>  test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  17:32
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 准备下班, 周三打完球要不去吃点烤串?
<mikecao> iMadper|Full`, 蛋蛋什么情况阿，刚说要不要吃考船，然后就下线了
<iMadper|Full`> mikecao: 反正才周一, 你们明天再说呗
<mikecao> 我明天去打球
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 你以前在深圳？
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 广州.
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 那边可有厂子给人定制键盘的？
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 不知道, 不关心厂子.
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`:在工地上居然不关心这个 难怪回来了
<iMadper|Full`> yunfan: 上完学了, 就回来了
<yunfan> iMadper|Full`: 也对
<jusss> 装个debian 要花30+分钟
<yunfan> jusss: 那是因为你穷
<TreeTop> jusss: 虚拟机么，那么慢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • GA-H77-DS3H Atheros AR8161 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 菜鸟网卡安装记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462425 这是写给菜鸟的，对命令行都非常恐惧的菜鸟。 你知道对于小白来说， 尤其是程序死循环来说， 当你一个麻烦纠结的时候， 你是很难e迈过去的。 为了解决一个电脑程
<RainFlying>  圡问魔都的地址怎么写啊？
<RainFlying>  Suite ***, No. 7, Lane 232, Julian Road, Baoshan District ?
<jusss> TreeTop: eeepc
<jusss> 装来个debian,带桌面环境的，7.6，进入系统后很不适应。。。
<jusss> 现在正在重装
<jusss> 本来想装arch的，但是dd arch进u盘，发现u盘启动不了，也不知道问题出在哪，我总是能遇到问题
<StarBrilliant> jusss: “启动不了”是什么意思
<StarBrilliant> 给log啊
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 设置从u盘启动，然后屏幕上一个光标闪呀闪呀闪的，然后就闪呀闪呀闪的，再然后就闪呀闪呀闪的，再再然后就还是闪呀闪的，木有log
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 明白了
<StarBrilliant> 你是BIOS还是UEFI？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 应该是bios
<StarBrilliant> BIOS里是USB-HDD启动还是USB-ZIP？
<jusss> StarBrilliant: eeepc不会搞什么高档efi的
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 没那个选项
<StarBrilliant> 华硕的？
<jusss> en
<StarBrilliant> UNetbootin可以制作Arch安装盘么？
<jusss> 2年前买的
<StarBrilliant> （其实，如果你熟悉Linux的话，可以用Debian装Arch，也可以反过来
<jusss> 我用ultraiso做了arch的启动不来，做了debian的倒是没问题
<jusss> 有的奇怪
<StarBrilliant> 目前我成功的只有 Debian 装 Arch 和 Arch 装 Debian
<StarBrilliant> 可能是内核问题？
<jusss> 不知道
<jusss> 有的后悔了，本来我的debian6好好的，真是闲的没事升级系统
<jusss> StarBrilliant: debian的xorg包是哪个呀
<happyaron> xserver-xorg
<StarBrilliant> Debian太旧
<StarBrilliant> 什么都没有
<jusss> happyaron: 谢谢
<jusss> happyaron: apt和aptitude有区别吗？
<jusss> xserver-xorg没找到这个包。。。
<jusss> 是xserver-xorg-core?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32977.html 吻如雨下 : 长相一般的妻子有点妒忌漂亮的女佣人,怀疑自己的丈夫跟她有染。 一天晚上,她意外地放了女佣人一天假,穿上了女佣人的衣服,坐在女佣人黑暗的房间里。门轻轻地开了,一双手臂搂着她,吻如雨下。她立刻扭亮电灯,说:"想
<^k^>  ─> 不到是我吧?""不,太太！"男管家说。 
<jiero> well, very nice
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 桌面环境不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462427 鄙人Ubuntu新手，这次有两个问题请教各位前辈。 1.获取根的信息失败。image001.png 2.右上角管理菜单消失不见。 统计信息: 发表于 由 西门飞冰 — 2014-07-28 19:21
<jiero> 我说。每天都做什么事情。
<jiero> /msg wzssyqa  她要搬出去住。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> shit。
<yunfan> jiero: 搬出去跟你住？
<mugebjgd> jiero, 你惨了 她被包养了
<onlylove_> 我下班又忘了退客户端……
<wzssyqa>  /window 19
<wzssyqa> jiero: 有人跟她出主意说那样可以让你死心吧？
<jiero> mugebjgd:  。。。
<onlylove_> wzssyqa: jiero 又挂了？
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 压榨 onlylove_ mugebjgd  yunfan
<jiero> wzssyqa:  什么意思。。。
<jiero> wzssyqa:  她以前一直认为我一点钱都没有吧。。。
<jiero> 。。。。。
 * onlylove_ 压榨回去
<jiero> onlylove。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 现在呢？
<onlylove_> yunfan: 依旧没钱
<jiero> yunfan:  什么现在呢？
<jiero> yunfan:  对啊，我比你们差远了
<jiero> yunfan:  我收入超级低下的
<jiero> yunfan:  工资 2700
<jiero> yunfan: 才不是搬出去和我住。我还没过去哪儿
<uuair> linode的vps真便宜啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 14.04 图形驱动和分辨率设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462428 电脑的最佳分辨率是1366x768 但是今天不知道更改了什么，重启之后导致图形驱动由原来的Intel Sandybridge Mobile，变成了现在的Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.4, 256 bits)，导致分辨率最佳设置为1024×768. 而
<^k^>  ─> 且执行xrandr查看当前可用分辨率的时候，结果如下： suool@suool-Aspire-4750:~$ xrandr xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: m …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ffmpeg 的Segmentation fault (core dumped) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462429 执行`./ffplay 1.mp4'.，产生Segmentation fault (core dumped)，然后调试原因是调用libSDL-1.2.so.0造成的，怎么办？ 3rd_opensrc/ffmpeg/ffmpeg-1.2.1-2/ffplay...(no debugging symbols found)...done. [New LWP 11117] [New LWP 11125] [New LWP 1
<^k^>  ─> 1121] [New LWP 11122] [New LWP 11123] [New LWP 11120] [New LWP 11126] [New LWP 11124] warning: Can't read pathname for load map: Input/output error. [Thread debugging usin …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04能连接wifi但是打不开网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462430 我是用Ubuntu把win7覆盖了，之前上网都没问题。现在wifi可以连接，但是网页打不开，插线的话是可以的，不知道是什么原因该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaosida — 2014-07-28 20:57
<yunfan> jiero: 可以推荐给我
<jiero> yunfan: 什么意思？
<jiero> yunfan:  噢你说把她介绍给你啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04server版设置iptables规则后无效？为什么呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462433 这几天用一台双网卡的服务器做NAT共享上网 我在ubuntu下执行 iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 1.58.XX.XXX 语句后 为什么用iptables -L 查看 没有任何规则呢？ $ sudo ip
<^k^>  ─> tables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 171.16.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 1.58.xx.xxx $ sudo iptables -L Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target prot opt source destination Chain FORW …
<xrosnight> hello
<^k^> xrosnight:点点点.  21:32
<zodiac1111> 嗨大家好
<TreeTop> zodiac1111:    yop :P
<MeaCu1pa> '/
<zodiac1111>  = =
<zodiac1111> 好无聊啊……ﾟﾟ(´O｀)°ﾟ​
<vtavg2012> cuihao:hhaha哈哈
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 求助大神，如何利用类批处理功能将多个窗口统一缩小一定的比例呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462435 工作上的需要，我需要同时打开同一个程序的十个到十五窗口，窗口很多，我需要手动把窗口缩小到一定的比例，才能把它们放到整个屏幕上，这样子才能达到监控
<jusss> (firefox:16765): GConf-Waring :client failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: /usr/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message
<jusss> help
<sich>  quit
<sich> quit
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 柔和回答， 使怒消退。 言语暴戾， 触动怒气——箴言篇 15:1 
<hoxily> morning all
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-29
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04现在还提供软件更新服务吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462441 13.04现在还提供软件更新服务吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzc191025 — 2014-07-29 2:12
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • [紧急]RecordMyDesktop在笔记本合盖又打开后转换停止 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462445 先说一下这件事情发生的背景. 昨天从18:30到21:30用recordmydesktop录了一个3h的视频, 开始转换, 考虑到转换时间可能过长, 所以设置在次日(也就是今天)的0:30关机, 告诉周围人不要动我的电
<^k^>  ─> 脑, 可惜还是有一位把我的笔记本电脑合了起来, ------就这样过去了一夜! 把盖掀开以后, 我发现显示 "75% complete"(7:15的情形), 到了 …
<Niac> Hi
<^k^> Niac:点点点.  08:44
<boosure> Hi
<^k^> boosure:点点点.  08:49
<jiero> 终于卖出去了，我的相机。。。 240元包邮了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 什么相机？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  我去年8月买的 松下FH6
<jiero> wzssyqa:  差不多亏了 170元。一年不到的使用费。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 其实更多。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怪事！Windows下的FireFox能访问Google，但在Ubuntu下的FireFox就不行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462447 听说Google恢复可访问了，但都没成功过。直到偶然切换到windows系统，才发现这个问题： Windows下的FireFox能访问Google，但在Ubuntu下的FireFox就不行？ DNS都是默认的使用
<^k^>  ─> 路由器，清空了所有历史记录……到底是什么影响了Ubuntu下的FireFox访问谷歌？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yq-ysy — 2014-07-29 9:01
<wzssyqa> jiero: 还行啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  呃还好吧。准备入手2500级别的了。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40512
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软中国遭到工商总局的突击调查
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天又看到星云那小MM了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04 可以连接wifi 但是打不开网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462448 之前是win7 后来直接覆盖了 之前也可以正常上网 现在必须插线才可以 发过一贴 一直无法回复 被删了 sida@WhiteCat:~$ ping -c 3 192.157.242.155 PING 192.157.242.155 (192.157.242.155) 56(84) bytes of data
<^k^>  ─> . From 192.168.0.107 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.0.107 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.0.107 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unre …
<zuriaake_> 哈哈
<zuriaake_> 无人？
<zuriaake_> ls
<granthunt> .......
<granthunt> ?
<zuriaake_> test
<^k^> zuriaake_:点点点.  10:15
<zuriaake_> 点点点
<hoxily> jiero: 买相机给女朋友照像？
<jiero> hoxily: 我还没有。
<granthunt> 马上七夕，没点想法？
<imtxc_> 早啊各位
<Harris> piviti 里怎么添加字幕啊？
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你家班车没油了？
<imtxc_> onlylove: 谁说
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我就做班车过来的啊
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那咋这么晚
<imtxc_> ……
<imtxc_> onlylove: 我的irc又不是开机自动启动
<mikecao> 早阿，各位壕
<jiero> 世界这么复杂这么复杂！
<jiero> 我想当超人。。
<mikecao> jiero, 怎么了，有被拒绝了？
 * jiero 举起 mikecao
<mikecao> jiero, 别当超人了。。电视里的超人都是现实中的小三阿。。比如钢铁侠阿，蜘蛛侠阿：）
<jiero> mikecao:  我是小三 .
<mikecao> jiero, 你赢了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 麒麟版 开机 login 无法进入系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462454 need help 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuxuan1234 — 2014-07-29 10:33
<imtxc_> jiero: 膜拜小三
 * mikecao 不懂小三的世界。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么ubuntu14.04中的tar压缩和其他linux中不同？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462456 命令：tar -zcfv 66.tar.gz bk 无法压缩 而用命令：tar zcfv 66.tar.gz bk 则顺利压缩，参数不能加- ？是这样的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-07-29 11:40
<wzssyqa> jiero: 恭喜
<jiero> imtxc wzssyqa。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 很大的成就的
<jiero> wzssyqa:  什么啊。什么啊
<imtxc_> sedaxiang 呢
<imtxc_> 色大象额
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 去找他的蚂蚁情人去了？
<jiero> 兔子也不来了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 好几天不出现了？
<imtxc_> 色兔子呢
<imtxc_> 色袜子呢
<imtxc_> 色首席呢
<imtxc_> qiao: 首席早
<imtxc_> wzssyqa: 袜子早
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 除了色袜子，都色妹子去了
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 妹子壕早
<imtxc_> …………
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 最近进货了么？
<imtxc_> wzssyqa: 没有啊
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 咋没进货？遇到个小妖被缠住了？
<imtxc_> 对啊
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 我该说恭喜么？
<imtxc_> 还没喜呢
<imtxc_> wzssyqa: 你有喜啦?
<wzssyqa> imtxc_: 缺乏那能力
<imtxc_> lol
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 进货啥意思？
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 妹子壕嘛，
<qiao> imtxc_: 早～
<wzssyqa> qiao: 首席早
<qiao> wzssyqa: 早～
<qiao> 色大象呢。
<onlylove> qiao: imtxc_ 看看有没有稀奇古怪的nick，新来的那种
<imtxc_> names
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指教，ubunutu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462459 安装以后，更新不了源 。而且ubuntu软件中心也没法用，都是提示错误 更新的错误提示: W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-security_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法
<^k^>  ─> 下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_universe_source_Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/pa …
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你现在看不到给你原来那个nick的聊天是吧……
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35236945153  这里面那个有洞洞的杆子叫什么？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 江浙沪包邮新型轻型仓储货架超市货架服装展示架家用货架6折促销-淘宝网 价格:199.00 - 680.00
<imtxc_> onlylove: 当然可以啊，我都能看到你给 yunfan 说的话。。。
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不是，今天早上你没来的时候
<imtxc_> onlylove: 哦哦，那就看不到
<onlylove> imtxc_: 额……
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我又遇到星云那个妹子了
<imtxc_> 。。。
<imtxc_> 叫啥啊
<onlylove> 不认识……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40518
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 三星推迟Tizen智能手机上市时间
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 那个东西不就是一个笑话么
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 因为诺基亚而起的一个笑话……
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 如果当初诺记好好搞，不至于像今天这样
<imtxc_> yunfan: 不知道
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，对了，还漏了个intel
<yunfan> imtxc_: 不大
<yunfan> imtxc_: 你老家的图片再用微信发给我看看  我想看看土地
<imtxc_> 你晚了10小时
<imtxc_> 昨晚给删了
<imtxc_> 手机卡得不行
<yunfan> imtxc_: 换个手机
<yunfan> imtxc_: 你父母住哪里？ 为何那老房子空出来了
<imtxc_> 那儿很久没住了嘛
<imtxc_> 发了
<yunfan> 那他们住哪里？
<yunfan> 难道进程了
<onlylove> 果然编程猴子，进城都能打成进程
<yunfan> 呵呵  词频问题
<yunfan> imtxc_: 那边上怎么一个人家也没有  难道整个山都是你家的
<RainFlying> 圡壕哦
<imtxc_> yunfan: 没拍进去而已
<imtxc_> yunfan: 不过人家也不密集，那种地方，你觉得能有多少户人
<RainFlying> https://www.google.com/maps/@28.4650274,120.380252,1655m/data=!3m1!1e3
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google 地圖
<RainFlying>  我家
<jusss> fcitx 的图形配置工具名字是啥 呀 debian
<yunfan> imtxc_: 那有多大?
<jusss> happyaron: fcitx图形配置工具名字是？
<imtxc_> yunfan: 我也说不上
<yunfan> imtxc_: 几十亩应该有把?
<yunfan> 我看照片上就没人 额
<imtxc_> 马蛋，咋说不听呢，说了专门没拍进去人嘛
<yunfan> imtxc_: 那水是从哪里来的
<imtxc_> ………………
<imtxc_> yunfan: 你问的问题好诡异
<imtxc_> 没法回答
<imtxc_> 水又不在山上
<imtxc_> 没看到哪里有条沟么
<yunfan> imtxc_: 是你iq捉急 我说水从哪里来 就是问你喝水之类的嘛
<imtxc_> yunfan: 之前我记得说过，听说过水窖么
<yunfan> imtxc_: 没有井水？
<imtxc_> yunfan: 有的地方有，有的地方没有
<yunfan> 我就问你那个老房子边上
<imtxc_> yunfan: 穷啊，人挖的井挖不深
<imtxc_> yunfan: 没有
<yunfan> imtxc_: 那确实不行 送我我都不想去 额
<imtxc_> yunfan: 有泉水，在2公里外，可以去挑水喝
<yunfan> imtxc_: 既然有泉水 理论上应该地下水很浅啊 怎么都不打井 好奇怪
<jiero> yunfan: 泉水未必是地下水浅吧。
<imtxc_> yunfan: 说了，有的地方有，有的地方没有嘛
<yunfan> imtxc_: 我就说你家那里嘛
<imtxc_> yunfan: 2km 外有
<imtxc_> yunfan: 我家门口真没有
<imtxc_> yunfan: 以前有口，没水了
<yunfan> 隔这么点路 真是奇怪
<yunfan> 要是有水还不错 你们甘肃太阳能资源在中国是第一阶梯的
<imtxc_> yunfan: 挖井总不能挖到别人家门口去吧
<yunfan> 弄个温室 引水来种菜挺好
<imtxc_> yunfan: 引水，对啊
<imtxc_> yunfan: 现在就在弄，是一个非常非常非常非常非常巨大的工程
<imtxc_> yunfan: 再有几年估计就差不多了
<yunfan> imtxc_: 从哪里引 我是说自己家附近有水源
<imtxc_> yunfan: 白龙江、洮河
<yunfan> imtxc_: 从别人那引 就要受制于人 你要真赚钱了 人家就会来找你敲诈了
<imtxc_> yunfan: 1958年开始，爷爷辈们就开始背石头挖山了
<imtxc_> yunfan: 现在马上挖通了，洮河水也不多了
<imtxc_> yunfan: 58年开始挖的，你就知道这工程有多浩大了，也就知道我们有多缺水了
<yunfan> imtxc_: 主要是政府不作为 我们这里多少山都被挖空了
<onlylove> 我又要换office了……
<mikecao> 土豪
<onlylove> 喵的！
<adam8157> 土壕
<tenzu> MSoffice还是WPSoffice?
<mikecao> adam8157, 昨天没说完你就下了，哪里吃考船？
 * imtxc_ 家里有好多土
<onlylove> 三楼换到4楼
<mikecao> ms 不事在裁员么
<mikecao> onlylove, 在MS ？
<adam8157> mikecao: 打完球随机应变呗
<onlylove> mikecao: 在ms的话就好了
<imtxc_> yunfan: 你要去甘肃弄太阳能，那有水的地方多得很
<mikecao> adam8157, 恩，哪边没觉得有烧烤，以前有一家，但是关门了。。
<adam8157> mikecao: 巴依老爷不是?
<yunfan> imtxc_: 但是既然你们全省许多地方缺水 有水的地方自然很珍贵嘛 也就轮不到我了
<imtxc_> yunfan: P
<imtxc_> yunfan:  不是这样的
<tenzu> adam8157: 你每天依然过着千岁的生活
<imtxc_> tenzu: 叫兽早
<imtxc_> adam8157: 当当当当当
<tenzu> imtxc_: yoooooooooooooooooooooo
<yunfan> imtxc_: 你们甘肃确实干旱嘛 能跟我这比?
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 14.04 chrome 查看源文件空白变白框解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462461 升级到14之后，好生折腾！ 搞开发的，离不了看浏览器的源码及调试，但一打开，代码文本里大量的小白框，郁闷了好些天！ 各种调chrome字体设置都没用！ 今天找到一个解决了！
<^k^>  ─> 解决方式如下： 找到 /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 这个文件，把倒数第四行改为自己喜欢的字体就行了。 Code: <?xml version="1.0"?>  <!D …
<adam8157> tenzu: ....
<imtxc_> yunfan: 大佬，45.37万平方公里 VS 14万平方公里
<imtxc_> yunfan: 能这么比么
<imtxc_> yunfan: 甘肃不缺水的地方比你安徽全省还大！
<imtxc_> 怎么比
<yunfan> imtxc_: 安徽不小 你比我皖南差不多
<yunfan> 不过不管怎样 关键是搞不到地
<yunfan> 如果不是你家这种缺水的地方 别人也不会把土地贱卖掉 我又没钱去买好地
<imtxc_> yunfan: 你只要去，那地方地不值钱
<imtxc_> yunfan: 恩，离我家10分钟车程的地方，就有好地了
<yunfan> imtxc_: 泉水那边不值钱？
<yunfan> 不可能吧
<imtxc_> yunfan: 泉水旁边都是陡山，能有啥地？
<imtxc_> yunfan: 不知道泉水都在山沟里面么
<yunfan> imtxc_: 你们那的山跟我这边区别真大 你说山 我都不敢认同 额
<yunfan> 我们这真是深山深沟
<yunfan> imtxc_: 那你说引水工程 现在可是用炸药开路了？
<jussss> 还是ibus好，不用怎么配置就能用
<jussss> fcitx的图形配置都显示乱码
<onlylove> jussss: fcitx你需要配置啥
<jussss> onlylove: 那个小企鹅一直显示，想隐藏
<onlylove> jussss: 别激活输入法，ctrl+space
<jussss> onlylove: 可是我在arch下面的小企鹅就没显示
<jussss> onlylove: 到debian这就一直有个小企鹅
<onlylove> jussss: 这种破事，找aronq
<jussss> onlylove: 你配置fcitx是用什么配置的？
<onlylove> jussss: 装好就没管
<jussss> onlylove: 不填加输入法你怎么输出中文的
<jussss> onlylove: 装好后得添加输入法亚
<RainFlying>  家里只有两个破鹿油器好心酸啊
<jussss> RainFlying: 我也是
<RainFlying> jussss: 我现在用着 TP-Link WR703N
<jussss> RainFlying: 我是TP-Link WR842N
<RainFlying> jussss: 卧槽，看上去比我的高端多了
<RainFlying> jussss: 比我要新至少一个数量级
<imtxc_> 关机换网卡
<jussss> happyaron: 大侠，你在吗
<jussss> onlylove: 你是debian吗？
<bakaCirno> tp的740路过
<bakaCirno> 天一热就喜欢2
<jussss> onlylove: 把你的~/.config/.fcitx/config贴出来看看
<jussss> ibus配置就简单，直接ibus-setup就完事了，fcitx乱码。。。
<onlylove> jussss: apt-get install fcitx-pinyin
<onlylove> jussss: 设置页面确实有BUG，图标不显示
<jussss> onlylove: 人家arch的就没这个问题
<onlylove> jussss: 找aron修去
<jussss> onlylove: 他没在貌似
<jussss> 现在在用ibus感觉也不错
<jussss> 虽然ibus据说问题也不少
<jussss> debian下的ibus真不错，arch下的ibus就经常崩溃
<ytc> 问一个无聊的问题，xchat成员列表下面第一个进度条（Log）是什么意思？度量什么指标？
<ytc> 抱歉，是Lag
<jussss> ytc: 网络延迟
<ytc> jussss, 嗯嗯～
<yunfan> 放心 就算牛粪比人粪臭味轻点  也是不会有人吃的 jussss
<jussss> ytc: 如果是win的话推荐quassel, linux推荐irssi, xchat界面不惜
<jussss> yunfan: 你用什么输入法亚
<ytc> jussss, 不知道还有其它的，，，用xchat是那时使用MInt时候的习惯、、、
<yunfan> jussss: 人粪型
<jussss> yunfan: 这比喻。。。fcitx?
<jussss> 我都有点想尝试rime了
<jussss> win7下用的rime，感觉还行
<jussss> rime最让人无法接受的 就是只能竖着显示
<adam8157> RainFlying: 我在用中介的路由器... 时不时的重启下
<jussss> adam8157: 你debian用什么输入法亚
<adam8157> jussss: fcitx-pinyin + fcitx-cloudpinyin
<jussss> adam8157: 那配置时是直接编辑config还是用gui工具？
<adam8157> jussss: gui
<jussss> adam8157: fcitx-configtool?还是什么
<adam8157> jussss: 右键, configure
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞，驱动装好了
<tenzu> win下用搜狗还不错啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 开星了
<imtxc> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]
<tenzu> 小生在arch里装fcitx总是不能输入...
<imtxc> 终于不用受rtl8192的折磨了
<huntxu> tenzu: 你都当爹了就不能叫小生了
<jussss> tenzu: 看你的$XMODIFIERS是不是fcitx
<jussss> tenzu: 如果是xterm还需要看.Xdefaults里InputMethod是不是fcitx
<adam8157> jussss: 哪里来的谬论?
<jussss> adam8157: 什么缪论？
<onlylove> imtxc: 到底是81？？
<adam8157> "如果是xterm还需要看.Xdefaults里InputMethod是不是fcitx"
<jussss> adam8157: 没错呀，xterm里有InputMethod设置亚
<jussss> adam8157: XTerm.vt100.inputMethod:ibus
<tenzu> huntxu: 那应该叫啥? 老生?
<tenzu> jussss: 应该是照着wiki做了, 然后上网搜索方法, 稀里糊涂弄好的
<jussss> tenzu: 那3行设置变量的，我直接写/etc/profile里了，写.bashrc里 root没法使
<tenzu> jussss: 非root用户也没法启用fcitx, 于是我只好乱折腾一下, 直到能用为止
<jussss> tenzu: fcitx配置工具你用的啥呀？
<jussss> 看人家ibus多好直接ibus-setup就行
<jussss> 到fcitx这配置工具显示方块
<tenzu> jussss: 手动改的文件吧, 应该是这样
<jussss> tenzu: 把配置文件贴下看看吧，我这有个企鹅图标一直显示，
<tenzu> jussss: 在别的电脑的虚拟机里, 嗯嗯
<hoxily> jussss: 好像多了一个s
<huntxu> xterm没需要设置inputMethod啊
<jussss> 是我画蛇添足了，sorry
<adam8157> 画蛇添足? 多了个s? LOL
<RainFlying> adam8157 我有个 Asus WL500gP v1 不知道还能卖多少钱。。。
<adam8157> RainFlying: http://s.taobao.com/search?initiative_id=staobaoz_20140729&js=1&stats_click=search_radio_all%3A1&q=Asus+WL+500gP
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Asus WL 500gP_淘宝搜索
<RainFlying> adam8157: 好想以 200+ 的价格卖掉啊
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/news/view?id=2679
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 京东今起预售国行版Xbox One Solidot | 信息流
<nyfair> 索尼大法呢？
<adam8157> RainFlying: 卖吧
<ytc> ^k^, 木有钱、、、
<nyfair> 当当出200w
<RainFlying> adam8157: 圡壕快来把我的破路由器买走吧
<adam8157> RainFlying: 醒醒
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40519
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian考虑重新加入FFmpeg
<nyfair> adam8157: 这是不是当初我给你汇报的那个issue
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40519
<onlylove> 那群人，早干什么去了
<adam8157> nyfair: 好像相关
<nyfair> mplayer2和libav就是一起的
<nyfair> 这新闻私货太多纯粹胡扯，哪来的什么水火不容，所有libav的人同时都是ffmpeg的开发者。libav也根本不是ffmpeg的forks，只是个子集罢了
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: huntxu: 菊苣
<huntxu> nyfair: 好像之前大家都让我买xbox one啊，没人说索尼大法
<jussss> 我突然好喜欢eeepc亚
<jussss> 又轻又小携带方便，还能放720p
<jussss> 在床上平躺着用eeepc看电影最爽了
<RainFlying> jussss: 我的山寨 Android 平板能放 2160P
<jussss> RainFlying: 你的android能外挂字幕吗
<RainFlying> jussss: 为什么不能？
<hoxily> jussss: 我的Android手机是720x1280
<jussss> RainFlying: 什么播放器
<RainFlying> jussss: MX Player 和 XBMC 都可以
<RainFlying> jussss: Dice Player 和 MoboPlayer 应该也能
<jussss> RainFlying: 我发现我的android用mx活mobo外挂字幕经常出现字幕延迟当快进时
<RainFlying> jussss: 233333333333333333 我一直用 MX，没碰到这样的问题，不过我不是播放手机或者平板里的电影，我是播放移动硬盘上的电影。
<jussss> hoxily: 你手机分辨率好高亚
<hoxily> jussss: 超费电的。
<jussss> 我的是1300*600的
<jussss> 大致是这个数字
<jussss> 4.7
<jussss> 699买的
<^k^> ytc, .. 休息一下 ..  15:11
<nyfair> 干嘛不用自带的播放器，反正这种分辨率只能硬解
<jussss> nyfair: 自带的不支持外挂字幕
<jussss> nyfair: 你们用什么软件把字幕烧电影里？
<nyfair> 有没有哪个播放器支持只播放视频不放音频的？
<nyfair> pc上的都有这功能
<jussss> nyfair: mplayer ao=null
<ytc> ^k^, nani?
<nyfair> vplayer有，但是解码性能差。老版mobo也有，但是老版本不支持4.4+
<nyfair> jussss: 手机mplayer还得自己编译，而且是软解的，太疼了
<jussss> nyfair: poweramp可以只播音频不播发视频
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Deepin Dock隐藏功能等功能说明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462464 经过Deepin开发和设计师团队不懈的努力，深度桌面环境2.0不断地走向了成熟。由于深度桌面环境2.0部分模块功能已经发生改变，所以本次我们介绍一下当前Dock的改变。 隐藏功能 Dock是用户启动程序最快捷
<nyfair> jussss: 你要硬字幕还是软字幕
<jussss> nyfair: 你喜欢硬的还是软的
<RainFlying> jussss: nyfair 肯定是要看 AV ！
<nyfair> jussss: 我中日英全能，从来不用字幕
<nyfair> RainFlying: 一边凉快去
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40519
<jussss> RainFlying: 对头
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛姐，给aron解释下ffmpeg和libav的恩怨情仇
<jussss> nyfair: 那软字幕和硬字幕有啥区别
<onlylove> nyfair: 顺便给 jussss解释下怎么把字幕压到片里，用ffmpge
<jussss> nyfair: 快播风行那种算硬的还是软的
<happyaron> nyfair:牛牛姐求解释
<jussss> ffmpeg -vt -subtitle bla.srt input-file
<nyfair> ffmpeg官方版本从来没有这功能，支持字幕的ffmpeg是民间版本
<onlylove> jussss: 外挂是软的吧？
<happyaron> jussss onlylove fcitx-config-gtk
<nyfair> 外挂都是软的
<onlylove> 那内挂呢
<^k^> ytc, .. 休息一下 ..  15:21
<nyfair> 挂都是软的
<jussss> nyfair: 那插里面的都是硬的？
<nyfair> 硬的是字幕直接在视频里面的，能提取的都是软的
<nyfair> 硬字幕是视频的一部分
<jussss> nyfair: ffmpeg -vt -subtitle这种算软的还是硬的
<nyfair> 当然是软的
<happyaron> nyfair: 额求解释啊
<jussss> nyfair: 那压片组都用啥压字幕
<happyaron> nyfair: 那俩玩意儿到底咋回事
<jussss> nyfair: avs?
<nyfair> happyaron: 就是ffmpeg开发者里有贵司两名员工，因为贵司想弄个ffmpeg轻量版出来胡搞出来的东西
<nyfair> jussss: 你说哪种压片组？差别很大
<onlylove> nyfair: 那种20M一集动画片的
<jussss> nyfair: 美剧吧
<happyaron> nyfair: libav就是那所谓清凉版咯？
 * wzssyqa 搬来小板凳看讨论 libav vs ffmpeg
<nyfair> happyaron: 初衷是，现在再看就是个破玩意
<nyfair> happyaron: 从mplayer2死掉就知道这玩意没戏了
<wzssyqa> nyfair: mplayer2死掉了？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 死了
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 都死了1年半了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 那debian里似乎只有mplayer2了啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 没有mencoder肯定死啊
<jussss> happyaron: 明明安了fcitx-config-gtk可是运行提示command not found
<happyaron> wzssyqa: debian的ffmpeg maintainer是libav搞分裂的那几个
<happyaron> jussss: fcitx-config-gtk3
<nyfair> happyaron: mencoder死得更早，mplayer早不维护mencoder了，所有功能可以直接用ffmpeg
<happyaron> nyfair: 嗯
<happyaron> 这两天ffmpeg正在设法回归debian
<jussss> happyaron: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "fcitx-config-gtk3"
<adam8157> nyfair: happyaron mplayer要跟着ffmpeg回来呢 https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=732159
<^k^> ⇪ t: #732159 - RM: mplayer - RoM - unmaintained, RC-buggy, alternatives exist - Debian Bug report logs
<adam8157> leeeee: l5e
<nyfair> 20M的小视频有啥好讲的，跟ffmpeg又没啥关系，直接拖进去rmvb
<happyaron> jussss: 命令
<happyaron> jussss: 你装了fcitx-config-gtk，里面的命令叫gtk3.。。
<adam8157> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=729203
<happyaron> adam8157: en
 * adam8157 昨晚失眠了一半, 困
<leeeee> 嗨～当当哥
<nyfair> avs是个只能在windows上用的处理各种视频滤镜的编程语言，你们这票c社员工关心干嘛？
<jussss> happyaron: 和fcitx-configtool弹出来的窗口一样，全是方块字
<happyaron> jussss: 布吉岛了……
<adam8157> leeeee: 这是放假了?
<happyaron> jussss: fcitx-config-gtk2
<happyaron> jussss: 试试这个捏
<jussss> 看来debian不能装了。。。
<happyaron> jussss: 不要这样啊
<happyaron> jussss: 是不是字体没配置明白。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 新晋DD怎么补帮 jussss 解决问题呢。
<jussss> happyaron: 我昨天装了标准工具只，发现各种东东没有，screen都木有
<happyaron> 唔开会去了，各位回见。
<leeeee> 差不多吧～
<happyaron> jussss: 那就是个minimal system
<jussss> happyaron: 比arch还干净
<happyaron> jussss: lol
<jussss> 连Xog都木有
<nyfair> jussss: freedos挺干净的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是，装好fcitx，里面好多图标显示叉叉
<jussss> nyfair: 你用什么输入法亚
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个，还有我和你说的那个tray icon的问题
<nyfair> jussss: 度娘拼音+五笔单字词库+度娘日语
<jussss> onlylove: 赶快转投我大ibus吧
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 正在挣扎着翻译gnome
<onlylove> jussss: 我之前一直用ibus，aron拉我进fcitx的坑，说它好
<jussss> onlylove: fcitx反应速度是比ibus好
<nyfair> onlylove: 公交车多好，随便上啊
<jussss> onlylove: 但是感觉配置很差
<onlylove> nyfair: 再随便也得花钱
<nyfair> onlylove: 你要知道cssplayer跟他们关系都不错
<huntxu> adam8157: 招行居然给我的gmail发广告。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有20M的小视频也要压字幕进去不是
<adam8157> huntxu: 点退订
<huntxu> adam8157: 才没那么傻，点退订就是告诉他们这是真人
<adam8157> huntxu: 招商是自家的 不是邮件网关
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，多年以前rmvb很无脑的，一个real producer丢进去，手动设置个码率就行了
<huntxu> adam8157: 已删
<jussss> nyfair: 快播挂了，以后还有rmvb吗
<nyfair> onlylove: 字幕什么的各种功能都有
<onlylove> nyfair: 多年靠那个看了不少片
<onlylove> nyfair: 那时候优酷迅雷还不追番
<onlylove> nyfair: 后来……后来不看了
<nyfair> jussss: 不会有了，现在x264比rmvb压得更快而且质量也高
 * wzssyqa 好久不干翻译，才干了一点就困得不行了
 * adam8157 无法直视
<nyfair> 但是wmv不会死
<nyfair> 西方各种porn网站一堆wmv
<jussss> nyfair: 出了国外的爱情动作片谁用wmv呀
<jussss> nyfair: 还有flv
<nyfair> flv又不是视频格式，只是个容器
<eexp> wmv只是为了收钱。啥破格式。
<hoxily> jussss: S-Cute好像就是wmv格式。
<nyfair> 里面不还是h264或者mpeg4
<eexp> 经常看pron，会死的。
<nyfair> 对啊，收钱方便
<jussss> hoxily: 那是啥
<wzssyqa> eexp: 不看就不会死么？
<eexp> 担心立马死
<eexp> lol
<hoxily> jussss: 1920x1080的高清分辨率
<jussss> hoxily: 好高
<eexp> 马上风
<hoxily> jussss: 20多分钟，1个多GB大小。
<jussss> eexp: 看porn据说会使小脑很活跃，有助于开发小脑，很好，很强大
<onlylove> eexp: 不看porn一样会死
<jussss> 看porn有助于身心发展
<hoxily> jussss: 以前集齐过 001 - 100
<jussss> hoxily: 好厉害！
<hoxily> jussss: 都是迅雷的功劳
<hoxily> jussss: 离线秒杀，满速下载。
<jussss> hoxily: 现在迅雷不行了，随便下个都提示受到举报不能加速活离线
<nyfair> dmm正版动作爱情片，300日元一部4小时的1080p，也就20rmb
<hoxily> jussss: 还有个叫 Graphis 的东东，收集过好多图。
<nyfair> 买下来放到国外收费网盘，一堆人还喊着感谢大大发片
<nyfair> 很多人就靠这个糊口
<nyfair> 麻蛋我为什么知道这种东西
<jussss> nyfair: 在天朝就不行了吧，
<jussss> nyfair: 还没看到国收费网盘活的好的
<jussss> 百度的云网盘现在就挂了，
<jussss> 一搜就是404 升级中
<nyfair> jussss: 活着啊，度娘云现在最棒了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问，latest这个是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462465 我从 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-plasma5/ 下载kubuntu-plasma5-latest.iso latest是什么意思？是每日构建版？还是Alphla版本？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2014-07-29 15:45
<jussss> nyfair: 那为毛我用site大法搜出来的一链接就404
<nyfair> jussss: 你一定用的chrome
<jussss> nyfair: 嗯
<onlylove> jussss: 自作孽
<nyfair> jussss: 那是v8的bug
<nyfair> jussss: 不信你试试在百度贴吧里点个链接，都会404
<nyfair> 当然g粉肯定说是度娘的问题
 * nyfair 已经懒得跟谷人希的卫道士辩论了，没意义
<nyfair> g婊g婊，毕竟有好的地方也有差的地方，但对他们而言就是黑不得的
<jussss> nyfair: 百度现在不让用site了吧
<onlylove> jussss: 百度的site语法很古怪
<nyfair> jussss: 换浏览器，度娘的那种link内部用了js的hash压缩，v8不支持，ie和firefox都行
<onlylove> jussss: 不像g那样直接site:后面跟网址
<nyfair> 用好度娘就要学会说人话，不想g那种一堆关键字加空格
<leeeee> 热诶
<hoxily> leeeee: 电扇或者空调
<leeeee> 恩……室外不能活
<jussss> leeeee: 我这38度室外
<eexp> 这2年，夏天，除开电梯没空调，整个都是活在空调中。以后这世界咋办。
<jussss> eexp: 把电停了
<eexp> 破avrdude，居然不能刷lfuse。可win下能刷。 yunfan
<eexp> 你问你老大，碰过没
<adam8157> imtxc: http://bbs.51credit.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1891253&extra=page=2&page=1
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 号外号外！！ 8月中旬 推出EMV全币种信用卡 - 招行信用卡专区 - 信用卡论坛-我爱卡会员社区-中国最大最权威的信用卡论坛
<wiiw> 以后人类会灭亡吗？不会，因为总有20%的人每天在太阳下面
<wiiw> eexp:
<eexp> 破蛋蛋
<eexp> wiiw: 。。
<happyaron> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40517
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 新浪忘记给sinaapp.com域名续费
<imtxc> 赞
<eexp> 坏哈皮
<adam8157> happyaron: 假新闻
<leeeee> 38…
<imtxc> eexp: 163 邮箱不能订阅lkml?
<happyaron> adam8157: 真新闻
<eexp> lkml是啥
<adam8157> happyaron: 假新闻, 是退款出错, 不是忘了续费
<happyaron> adam8157: 对用户来说没区别
<happyaron> adam8157: 反正就是都挂了
 * adam8157 困
<jussss> happyaron: 那个使用fcitx中文时一直有关小企鹅在旁边怎么取消
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个 EMV 是啥级别？白金还是金
<happyaron> jussss: 啥意思。
<adam8157> imtxc: 招商级别是金, 但是是Visa Signature
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用搬砖了比较开心
<jussss> happyaron: 有一行图标，企鹅 拼 键盘图标 逗号句号，
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 芯片卡标准
<imtxc> ^
<happyaron> jussss: 换个UI吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 输入法激活了一直有那个条的
<jussss> happyaron: 怎么换
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是换个UI的问题
<happyaron> jussss: 不记得默认UI的状态栏能不能关。
<happyaron> onlylove: ^
<jussss> happyaron: onlylove ,用shift切换英文就没有那个图标了
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 说实话我脑子里还没明白在说的是哪个
<jussss> happyaron: 等会我给你贴图
<jussss> happyaron: 要换输入法还得退出系统太麻烦
<jussss> onlylove: 把你图贴出来
<eexp> 一方是国家确定的人口稀少的少数民族的；
<onlylove> jussss: 忙着呢
<jussss> happyaron: 待会我给你贴图
<onlylove> happyaron: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1339806
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<onlylove> happyaron: 右下角那个
<happyaron> onlylove: 状态栏
<happyaron> 不想要这个？
<jussss> happyaron: 对，就是那个
<jussss> happyaron: 不过我的不是在右下角，而是在左上角偏中间部位
<onlylove> jussss: 没输入窗口就不会有的样子
<onlylove> jussss: 废话，我拖下去的
<jussss> happyaron: 遮挡我的
<jussss> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> jusss onlylove fcitx-config-gtk3 -> 外观 -> 状态栏隐藏模式
<onlylove> jussss: 你以为就挡着你一个人？
<adam8157> http://news.qq.com/a/20140729/042219.htm
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 一家三口听信路人吃癞蛤蟆“尝鲜” 致1死2住院_新闻_腾讯网
<jussss> happyaron: 我这全英文。。。外观是哪个
<happyaron> appearence
<onlylove> jussss: 英文不好还用全英文
<onlylove> jussss: stardict呢
<jussss> happyaron: 木有状态栏隐藏模式那个选项
<jussss> happyaron: 直接~/.config/.fcitx/config吧
<jussss> happyaron: 那行对应的是？
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<onlylove> happyaron: 给他讲，roll回去用ibus
<hoxily> jussss: 啥小企鹅？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 爱国主义是一种有害的、精神错乱的白痴形式。--萧伯纳 
<jussss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1339806
<jussss> hoxily: 右下角那个
<jussss> onlylove: 那你给个配置说明文件也行
<onlylove> jussss: 没见有那个选项
<qiao> 色大象 在否 ？
<hoxily> 我的默认附到KDE的下方panel里了。
<jussss> 木有panel
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何双击运行可执行程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462467 如题，我有一个二进制的可执行程序：DrClientLinux，可以在终端中使用 Code: $ ./DrClientLinux 来执行，但是双击就是没有反应，请问如何设置成双击可运行呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 恒河沙数1 — 2014-07-29 16:26
<jussss> dock tray什么都
<happyaron> qiao: 拜高级首席
<happyaron> jussss: csslayer不支持自己编辑配置文件
<happyaron> jussss: 所以还是用图形工具吧
<happyaron> onlylove: ibus更没法用配置文件，那都dconf的
<happyaron> jussss: 有状态栏隐藏的选项，你用中文界面再看看。
<happyaron> jussss:是个下拉菜单，不是勾选
<onlylove> jussss: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/1339806
<onlylove> jussss: 就这些
<hoxily> jussss: 你这啥DE？
<nyfair> 爱国主义是一种有害的、精神错乱的白痴形式。--萧伯纳
<nyfair> 我记得这话经常被五毛用来黑罗斯福
<jiero> nyfair: 美国人都是白痴形式主义者
<jiero> nyfair: 保护最广大的同胞，维护纯洁性
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
<hoxily> 爱国主义教育？
<nyfair> 肯尼迪有句名言，不要问国家为你做了什么，要问你为国家做了什么
<TreeTop> http://images.sodahead.com/profiles/000211486/profiles_PatriotEagle_5233_159122_media.jpeg
<nyfair> 我等傻逼才天天关心这个
<nyfair> 说起来，很多所谓公知其实也是国安局派来钓鱼的真五毛
<jussss> onlylove: 那是你的图
<jussss> hoxily: 那是onlylove的图
<jussss> 我换fcitx让你们看看
<hoxily> 呃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个关于显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462468 我的主机原来是WIN7系统，显卡支持1600*900分辨率。 装了linux之后，只能支持到1024*768了，问题出在什么地方？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sky6166 — 2014-07-29 16:47
<zuriaake_> ls
<zuriaake_> 快下班啦～
<ytc> 吃晚饭啦
<onlylove> yunfan: 朝阳区除了CBD建外SOHO，有没有比较大的写字楼群
<jusss> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/316594
<jusss> happyaron: http://imagebin.org/316595
<onlylove> jusss: 用scrot啊，你拍的毛意思
<jusss> onlylove: 额，还真没用过。。。
<jusss> http://imagebin.org/316596
<onlylove> jusss: 而且你这是hotkey 不是apperance
<zuriaake_> a
<zuriaake_> archey
<onlylove> jusss: apperance在旁边
<jusss> onlylove:  http://imagebin.org/316595
<jusss> onlylove: 3附图呢
<onlylove> happyaron: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jusssss> 不停的掉线
<adam8157> zhan: zhan壕你来啦
 * adam8157 准备下班
<ofan> jusssss: 看过guardians of the galaxy没？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 有两样重要产品出自伯克利：LSD和BSD*。我们不相信这是个巧合。--Jeremy S. Anderson 
<jusssss> ofan: 动画？
<imtxc> linux 里面整理图片用啥软件靠谱啊
<imtxc> digikam 太大了
<jusssss> ofan: 看了预告片，感觉不好。。。
<jusssss> 拯救世界的超级英雄电影太多了
<jusssss> 只有诺兰那种才好看
<jusssss> ofan: 你不感觉超级英雄电影太多了吗现在，而且都没意思
<zhiye> 聊什么好玩的话题呢
<jusssss> 电影
<zhiye> 这个好
<imtxc> jiero: http://imagebin.org/316599
<imtxc> jiero: 这张图够锐么
<imtxc> jiero: 100% 的图片
<imtxc> cc onlylove ^^
<jiero> imtxc:  Reported Attack Page!
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> imagebin 嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 还好吧，我一般不是特别在意锐度。
<imtxc> jiero: 没有觉得锐得一塌糊涂么
<jiero> imtxc: 我的相机卖了 ￥232.5。下一步买什么相机呢。
<onlylove> imtxc: 感觉哪里不对
<onlylove> imtxc: 你拿图
<jiero> imtxc: 光圈太大+不稳？
<imtxc> onlylove: jiero http://imagebin.org/316600
<imtxc> jiero: 不稳？
 * jiero 你的相机是啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 焦点在“摆” 上 cc onlylove
<jiero> imtxc: 感觉抖动过
<onlylove> imtxc: 你再发imagebin我揍你，我看不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还有啥图床
<jiero> imtxc:  èµ°ä½ 
<imtxc> jiero: 抖过的能那样？
<jiero> imtxc: 废话，微微抖的，有些还能修正
<imtxc> jiero: 抖过的影子是重的
<jiero> imtxc: 或者说镜头不够好
<imtxc> jiero: 擦
<jiero> imtxc: 。是感觉边缘啊，孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫到是说啊，哪里有问题
<imtxc> jiero: 知道2.8光圈的景深不
<jiero> imtxc: 啥我都不知道
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40526
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 深圳五星酒店网络系统被发现容易入侵
<jiero> imtxc: 不看DoF算式我才懒。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你这对焦太远？
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，睡觉去了
<zhiye> imtxc:我去,你拍着照片这么帅
<imtxc> zhiye: 啥？
<zhiye> imtxc：你发的上上个链接
<imtxc> zhiye: 帅？
<nyfair> imtxc: 别指望linux了，我在win上都没找到靠谱的
<imtxc> 我就是炫耀一下相机的锐度而已。。。
<zhiye> 怎么形容 看着有感觉
<imtxc> nyfair: darktable 还凑合
<zhiye> 你那多大的头
<zhiye> nyfair:找到什么
<nyfair> imtxc: g婊的picasa只做管理倒也ok了，可是功能太弱
<imtxc> onlylove: 记得ubuntu 也有个贴图的链接来着
<nyfair> 最后我决定不依靠软件了，自己专门分一个区靠文件夹名字做索引
<zhiye> 好主意
<nyfair> 养成良好习惯比什么软件都靠谱
<zhiye> 你平时工作需要处理大量的图片么
<nyfair> 比如"三个代表先进思想.rar"
<imtxc> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i1340102 呐
<nyfair> zhiye: 我需要做到看画风认画师，听声音认声优和作曲，你说呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个比刚才那个书皮好
<zhiye> nyfair:哇塞
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个是微距拍的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个拍的远，放大100
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个也是100%
<onlylove> nyfair: 听声音认声优可以，作曲，这个怎么认！
<zhiye> 靠极强的记忆记下么
<freeflying> imtxc: 还不去腾讯啊，多好的待遇
<imtxc> freeflying: 不要我啊
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 虽然很粗糙,不过我也秀一下.有些没做好.别见怪. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462472 # -*- conf -*- # # ~/.conkyrc - Conky configuration file # # By Rich kong <koc324@163.com> # # do not fork to background background yes # font settings use_xft yes xftfont Microsoft_YaHei:size=10 xftalpha 0.8 uppercase no # update every 3 secs
<^k^>  ─> update_interval 3 # stay running forever total_run_times 0 # draw to root window own_window yes own_window_type normal own_window_transparent yes own_window_hints undecor …
<freeflying> imtxc: 晚上可以群p
<freeflying> imtxc: 谷歌非死不可也没这么好待遇啊
<imtxc> 。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 你找cherrot壕打听下
<happyaron> 你们这些壕
<imtxc> 好吧
<nyfair> 纯粹说待遇，360很好
<imtxc> happyaron: 对了，血的教训免费传授给你，测试相机性能拍照的时候，千万千万千万注意视线里面有没有能反光的东西
<happyaron> imtxc: 具体说说
<happyaron> 为啥
 * imtxc 试相机的时候不小心拍进去了一个热水壶......
<happyaron> 然后呢
<imtxc> 热水壶那玩意儿，你知道，凸面镜啊，整个屋子的影子都在里面。。。。
<imtxc> 整个屋子里面的人也就看见了
<happyaron> 哈哈
<zhiye> 我以为机子出问题了呢
<imtxc> 那水壶比倒车镜视野大多了！
<nyfair> 当年腾讯给我offer的时候我还嫌弃麻花藤只会抄袭，现在想想，那个后悔啊
<happyaron> 去360吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 企鹅入“池”：新兴企业打造Linux虚拟SAN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462475 来源：ZDNet存储频道 保加利亚的三位工程师联合成立了一家名为StorPool的企业——该公司利用Linux KVM服务器聚合存储构建起一套虚拟SAN，旨在扩展其三年前创立的技术项目。 现任首席执行官 B
<nyfair> 360门槛太高了，要吃透windows kernel的
<nyfair> 腾讯会点反汇编就能跟那几个只懂皮毛的面试官装逼了
<happyaron> 唉
<nyfair> 所以qq管家比360差很多
<happyaron> 都是牛牛
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才那张照片就是没有低通滤镜的锐度
<zhiye> 360应该要求的技术更深把
<onlylove> imtxc: 你开闪了？我不明白有反光的东西有啥问题
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 你没懂
<zhiye> 看到春光了么
<imtxc> zhiye: 你懂了
<zhiye> 额 这事儿不小心干过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为只拍到了水壶，没发现水壶里面有很多东西
<happyaron> 妈蛋的ibus瞎tmd搞。
<nyfair> 我等渣渣跟腾讯胡扯只要会hook侵入dll挂个钩子干坏事就够了，360全是在黑kernel层面的东西，这种msdn里面都查不到网上也没文档的，所以360说自己今后来修xp的漏洞也不是空穴来风
<happyaron> 又一坨屎一样得update
<happyaron> nyfair: 他们不需要修
<nyfair> 当然我也没必要捧360，黑的总是黑的，白的地方也总是白的
<happyaron> nyfair: 修了没啥好处
<zhiye> nyfair:切中要点啊
<happyaron> 有没有能力不重要
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度启动盘制作工具发布0.99版本！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462476 经过Deepin开发者一个月的努力，现在发布深度启动盘制作工具0.99版本！ 本软件为开源软件，源码地址： Gitcafe地址：https://gitcafe.com/Deepin/deepin-boot-maker Github地址：https://github.com/linuxdeepin/deepin-boot-m
<^k^>  ─> aker 更新 本次更新主要有以下更新： 添加格式化选项增强启动盘制作成功率，建议U盘不能正常启动的用户勾选此功能 已经将引导 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下用QT开发桌面程序1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462477 QT貌似现在做的越来越好，可以将开发出来的程序编译到android ios等设备上。 它提供了一些教程，全英文都不说了，一些细节上描述的不够详细，为了减少入门的障碍，就把这些教程的实现总结下。 首先，得
<nyfair> 我有个大学同学在360，人家给一个游戏写了个dll，放到游戏目录下就能把一个单机游戏变成可以联网对战的了。我等渣渣连这个dll为什么会被调用的都想不明白，游戏本身的exe又不会link到这个dll上
<nyfair> 我猜msvcrt里面肯定有些乱七八糟的东西可以当这种后门利用
<onlylove> 空穴来风……我又晕了……
<onlylove> 我又想挑牛牛的字眼
<nyfair> ？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，扫雷也可以联网嘛？
<nyfair> 说起来，qt虽然一直想进入android和ios，不过你们在appstore和g婊play上有见过qt写的应用么？
<jiero> onlylove:  发挥想象力
<nyfair> onlylove: qq游戏大厅里就有，我爸妈都知道...
<nyfair> onlylove: 菊苣你太脱离群众了
<lqi> qt在android和iOS上的quick style还没有本地化，但如果做全屏游戏类的，应该没有这个问题
<lqi> 计划是5.4中quick支持android style
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。我第一次见你提到爹妈
<onlylove> 其实我更感兴趣的是，贪吃蛇能联网不
<nyfair> 全屏游戏要gui干嘛？
<onlylove> 全屏游戏要gui干嘛？
<lqi> qt != gui...
<happyaron> lqi 最有发言权了
<lqi> 看你是要port还是重写了，如果已经有一个qt在其它平台上的实现，port相对容易一些吧
<lqi> 不敢说发言权，android/ios也没怎么玩过...
<nyfair> lqi: qt非gui的部分没市场吧
<nyfair> 但事实上，没人这么干
<lqi> quick/qml算gui么？
<nyfair> 算啊
<lqi> quick可以写游戏呀
<lqi> http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/07/21/google-labs-voltair-game-built-with-qt/
<nyfair> vlc的gui是qt写的，放到googleplay和appstore上不还是把qt扔了
<sevk> ⇪ t: Google Labs VoltAir Game Built with Qt | Qt Blog
<nyfair> good
<nyfair> 这个比较有说服力
<lqi> 那只是当初android/ios实现来得太晚，有nokia的因素在
<nyfair> 很多乱七八糟的小众游戏都喜欢玩新东西
<onlylove> 明天去新工位……
<onlylove> 去新楼层……
<nyfair> 矮人要塞的那个masterwok module，当年qt5刚alpha的时候就直接用了
<onlylove> 真坑……
<nyfair> 当年qt基金会还是个约炮的好去处
<nyfair> 大学里那种
<lqi> ...
<lqi> 我怎么没听说过
<lqi> qt具体问题，欢迎到#qt-cn
<happyaron> lqi 发现自己好像错过了什么
<happyaron> 哈哈
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 求典故
<nyfair> lqi: 还有个门萨，别听别人瞎忽悠说这个智商要很高，都是对外瞎扯的。说白了就是大龄妇女“吃人”的地方
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 为啥看到某件事情在今天公开，我的反应是：你tm在逗我
<lqi> qt基金会是哪里？现在好像还没成立呢吧...
<lqi> 除非你说的是和qt toolkit无关的东西
<nyfair> 我们学校就有啊，后来没资金解散了
<lqi> 贵校是？
<nyfair> 东川路职业技术学院
<lqi> ...
<nyfair> 我还知道门萨在静安寺，一群大龄妇女会不定期去大学里钓鱼
<nyfair> happyaron: cannonical基金会天朝集会地点在哪里？
<lqi> 都上交了...
<ofan> jusssss: 我感觉很好
<ofan> jusssss: 不是超级英雄
<ofan> jusssss: 那猪脚很搞笑
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 啥事
<happyaron> nyfair: 亮马桥
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 泡面，康师傅
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 私信链接给我
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 随便上个新闻网站看头条
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 吃饭去。
<jusssss> 擦了，startx出来 Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7下若干个NTFS分区，其中一个无法识别和挂载，怎么回事？分区表有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462478 遇到一个问题想请教一下对磁盘比较了解的兄弟。我的硬盘前面三个是主分区，均为NTFS格式，其中第一个分区是Windows XP系统盘。扩展分区被分为9个逻辑
<^k^>  ─> 分区，分别是linuxSwap，FAT32，NTFS，/boot，/根目录，/home，FAT32，FAT32，FAT32。 以下是root运行fdisk -l命令的结果： Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, …
<yunfan> 康师傅终于公布了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 拖了这么久，我还以为要在一个什么时间节点公布呢。突然就公布了
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 感觉就是你tm在逗我
<jiero> wzssyqa: 。。。你好玩
 * jiero 逗逗 wzssyqa
<leeeee> ^O^
<leeeee> 木有人^V^
<hoxily> 我还以为是方便面呢，原来是周永康。
<^k^> 新 云计算 • ubuntu-14.04无法启动keystone http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462479 系统：ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 apt-get install keystone 提示成功 service keystone restart 提示无keystone服务， 难道ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64不能安装openstack吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 280645431 — 2014-07-29 19:02
<TreeTop> 惊闻康师傅正式批捕 o.O
<leeeee> →_→
<arch> 谁能帮我看下这个应该如何编译吗 https://github.com/ditsing/xfsd
<^k^> ⇪ t: ditsing/xfsd · GitHub
<jiero> leeeee: 乐乐
<leeeee> 杰杰
<jiero> leeeee 小李子你好
<leeeee> 小罗子你好
<jiero> leeeee: 来，给哥唱个词
<jiero> leeeee:  祷词也行，审判词也行。
<leeeee> 去，给姐哼个曲儿～
<jiero> leeeee:  我不会
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 我怎么都感觉是冒顿那一套
<yunfan> leeeee: 你怎么又来了
<jusss> hi
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:30
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 好大的老虎
<chenshaoju> :)
<tryit> 六点听央广新闻的时候就说了
<tryit> 现在已经铺天盖地报道开了
<happyaron> 汪峰没上头条。
<arch> happyaron, 汪峰又干了啥
<arch> happyaron, 值得上头条的
<happyaron> 演唱会
<lqi> 傲娇没上头条？
<happyaron> 出更大的新闻了啊
<lqi> 今天呀
<lqi> 那他是上不了了
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐^O^
<happyaron> 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Xubuntu安全的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462482 linux虽然说相对安全点，但是，也不是没有病毒之类的东西， 之前系统安装了rkhunter 和clamtk 来搭配保证安全性 但是最近用rkhunter查出两出告警了，baidu,google了一天，无结果，来求助众道有帮忙渡结阿。下面开始亮JB
<^k^>  ─> . /sbin/ifup [ OK ] init [ Warning ] /sbin/insmod [ OK ] /sbin/ip [ OK ] .................................................................... /sbin/rmmod [ OK ] /sbin/rou …
<jusss>  /quit
<jusss> exit
<CyrusYzGTt> 蓉蓉姐 ～～
<GrantHunt> 有亮点
<wzssyqa> GrantHunt: 哪里亮点？
<imtxc> 今儿这新闻好猛，刷屏了
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<imtxc> happyaron: 5d3 带wifi功能么
<GrantHunt> 给推荐一款FREE—BSD的无线网卡不
<CyrusYzGTt> 不清楚，没有用过 FREE-BSD
<CyrusYzGTt> 的无线网卡
<GrantHunt> 好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 我暂时推荐 ath ，因为我在用
<CyrusYzGTt> 系统， fedora 20 X86_64
<GrantHunt> 你的是什么型号？
<GrantHunt> 大概多少米
<CyrusYzGTt> ，，不清楚，Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<CyrusYzGTt> 驱动用的是 ath9k
<CyrusYzGTt> 	Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NE785 / AW-NE785H 802.11bgn Wireless Full or Half-size Mini PCIe Card
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS无线连接失败,附带详细信息，请大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462483 无线连不上，求大神帮忙看看什么问题...在U盘插在电脑准备装前，进入安装目录时候无线还是可以联网的，但是装好系统后无线就连不上了： 系统：Ubuntu 14.04 LTS r
<^k^>  ─> oot@l-1215B-1215B:/home/l# sudo lshw -numeric -class network *-network description: Wireless interface product: BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14E4:4727] vend …
<GrantHunt> WIKI
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用手机流量连接电脑上网，节省流量，还是你自己wiki吧
<CyrusYzGTt> USB网络分享
<foob> Centos7完全 不会用啊
<foob> 输入法搞半天Grub2也不会
<tryit> foob, 用gentoo
<foob> 那个要编译多久，而且太深入啊
<foob> 我还是用Win吧，常用的工具都有了
<tryit> 今天看到一个招聘，写着熟悉gentoo的优先，泪奔呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不是 LFS, BLFS CLFS 的优先呢？
<tryit> 不知道
<tryit> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.knownsec.com/job/operation-engineer
<tryit> 知道创宇的招聘
<CyrusYzGTt> tryit§ ，，为么发给我，我现在用 fedora x86_64 the must new release
<tryit> 好吧
<kves> 新 屏幕抓图 • 不折腾黑苹果了整张壁纸也挺带感的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462485 折腾了几天下来发现驱动问题没法解决, 只能开开机,网也上不了,歌也听不了. 还是不折腾了,尽管系统真的非常非常漂亮. a.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2014-07-29 22:17
 * slucx 已入k5
<jusss> hi,all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  23:37
<hoxily> jusss: 你的电脑是几个核的？
<jusss> hoxily: atom n455
<jusss> hoxily: 单核的应该是
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么了
<hoxily> jusss: 运行的时候会很烫吗？
<jusss> acpitz-virtual-0
<jusss> Adapter: Virtual device
<jusss> temp1:        +62.0°C  (crit = +101.0°C)
<jusss> coretemp-isa-0000
<jusss> Adapter: ISA adapter
<jusss> Core 0:       +59.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<jusss> 不是很热
<jusss> 华硕的散热还是可以的，要是acer就一定很热了
<jusss> gebjgd: 这么晚了，不在床上造人，还玩电脑
<jusss> hoxily: 睡觉去了，晚安
<gebjgd> 晚饭还都没吃  造毛人
<foob> 有人在用centos7了吗？
<gebjgd> foob, 用了
<gebjgd> foob, 打包的时候用了
<foob> gebjgd: 感觉怎么样？
<gebjgd> foob, 还能怎么 不碰rpm
<foob> gebjgd: 刚装上各种不习惯啊
<gebjgd> foob, 没觉得
<gebjgd> foob, 上的kde
<gebjgd> foob, 别的需要上epel
<foob> gebjgd: 你都用KDE?
<gebjgd> foob, 我不用rpm
<gebjgd> foob, 我是上游  需要给各个发行版打包
<gebjgd> foob, 我只用xfce4
<foob> gebjgd: 工作 ？还是。。。。
<gebjgd> foob, 工作
<foob> 哦，看来各版本的Linux还是挣钱的啊
<gebjgd> foob, 显然不是
<foob> gebjgd: 那你们的工资那来？
<gebjgd> foob, 我只给我们公司的产品打包
<gebjgd> foob, 我们公司有产品
<gebjgd> foob, 我不给发行版服务
<foob> gebjgd: 原来如此，你们公司的产品是？
<gebjgd> foob, Gdata
<foob> gebjgd: 杀毒 软件 ？
<gebjgd> foob, 是啊
<foob> 有免费版没，嘿嘿
<gebjgd> foob, 没有
<foob> 那算了，我现在最却的就是钱了
<foob> 话说centos7这个输入法切换真心不习惯啊
<gebjgd> foob, 和发行版有毛关系
<foob> gebjgd: 你是说这是gnome3的问题？
<gebjgd> foob, 显然
<foob> gebjgd: 怎么破？
<gebjgd> foob, 不用g3
<foob> 我去，难道要换KDE？
<gebjgd> foob, epel xfce4
<foob> 不啦
<foob> 先这样用，回头看看能破不能
<gebjgd> foob, fcitx
<foob> gebjgd: 嗯，我找找看
<gebjgd> foob, 桌面用centos  你真是有病
<foob> gebjgd: 那桌面用什么？
<gebjgd> foob, deb
<gebjgd> foob, 新 包多 源给力
<foob> 用centos稳定,省心
<foob> 基本不用设置
<gebjgd> foob, 扯  debian stable
<foob> 那不就一样了
<foob> stable的包貌似也挺旧的
<gebjgd> foob, 一看你说你用centos  就知道你是个sa
<foob> 新手
<gebjgd> foob, 新手没见过市面的
<foob> 我用centos是因为，刚开始换了好几个版本在的我本本上都有点问题
<foob> 不能正常关机只有centos行
<gebjgd> foob, 什么问题
<gebjgd> foob, 内核的问题
<gebjgd> foob, 你还把问题归结在发行版上
<foob> 后来就没看过别的，而且感觉上Centos事少
<foob> 本来我也用不了几个软件
<gebjgd> foob, 因为你是win用户
<foob> 嗯 ，大多数时间 都在win下玩游戏
<gebjgd> foob, 我天天在linux上玩游戏
<foob> 偶尔来LIN下
<foob> 玩什么游戏？
<gebjgd> foob, steam上多了
<foob> gebjgd: 哦，我玩英雄联盟
<gebjgd> foob, 我正在dota2
<foob> debian上能玩dota2？
<gebjgd> foob, 玩了一年了
<foob> 那我回头试试
<gebjgd> foob, steam跨平台的
<gebjgd> foob, 没有win 6年了
<foob> 嗯，我原来看过，但信赖太多啊
<foob> 我没搞
<alvin_rxg> 信赖太多？……
 * jiero 摸摸 knownbad
<ofan> yoooooooo
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-30
<zhiye> 早上好
<ytc> 早上好！
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14.04 软件中心无法安装matlab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462491 我已在系统下安装了matlab2013，但是在软件中心安装matlab时死机，已经试过好多次了，请大神们指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zwlfxh — 2014-07-30 9:43
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 一上午都不作声
<onlylove> imtxc: 我旧机器硬盘坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 开机检不到了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的旧的VM和一堆写好的脚本都没了
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天又遇到星云那MM了，我觉得这不科学
<imtxc> onlylove: 推倒算了
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么推
<imtxc> onlylove: 不小心撞一下？
<yunfan> onlylove: 星云？
<onlylove> yunfan: 星云
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨晚看到你的l5e上线过
<yunfan> onlylove: 脚本这种东西还是备份下好
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛……啥时候成我的 了
<onlylove> yunfan: 硬盘突然检不到了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我当时傻了，知道DELL喜欢坏硬盘
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就改成 "昨晚看到还不是你的l5e上线过"
<yunfan> onlylove: 弄个备份的好了  用 sshfs或者其他的
<yunfan> 我去坐车 下午说
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<eexp> onlylove: 多少年了。还dell坏硬盘。你没搞过9000认证的。
<onlylove> eexp: 别捣乱，DELL就是刚坏硬盘
<eexp> onlylove: 你的？又买了dell?
<eexp> 我都不信你还买
<onlylove> eexp: 公司发的机器坏了
<eexp> 估计是上次你的机器，发给新人。 lol
<onlylove> eexp: 毛，就是我的原来的机器，关机以后搬到新工位上就死了
<onlylove> eexp: 你说DELL不坏硬盘我是无论如何不会相信的
<onlylove> eexp: 我过手的DELL好几个坏硬盘的了
<eexp> 好吧。相信你的rpwt严重。
<onlylove> eexp: 毛我人品问题，我在TI的时候整个OFFICE都是DELL
<onlylove> eexp: 我在那半年，平均一月一块硬盘
<eexp> 那ti还不倒闭。
<eexp> 一月一块。。你真狠
<onlylove> eexp: 你说那56个人人品都不好？
<eexp> 继续怀疑。
<onlylove> eexp: 怀疑毛，每月统计的月报里面肯定有DELL的硬盘问题
<onlylove> eexp: 连着北京，上海，深圳
<onlylove> eexp: 这么多地方坏，你还说人品？
<eexp> 说明ti抠门嘛。你的坏机器还一直流转。
<jiero> DELL 硬盘一直有问题
<jiero> DELL 或者硬件设计问题，或者故意的
<onlylove> eexp: 我在TI的时候是IT,管理整个OFFICE的机器
<eexp> 我不信dell的代工，没iso认证。
<onlylove> eexp: 这些坏的机器，都是其他工程师的
<onlylove> eexp: 福喜还有ISO呢
<eexp> iso重点在哪里。你知道不。
<jiero> eexp:  DELL 的硬盘，和希捷自己的硬盘是有质保差异的，同型号的，戴尔给的保质期就是少。
<eexp> 出一次的问题，闭环周期内就要解决。
<eexp> 好吧。我的dell正常。继续等它坏。
<jiero> eexp: 稍微贵点的型号会给质量稍微好点的硬盘。
<eexp> 每月都有问题的，要不就是ti傻，要不就是dell故意的。你信哪个？ jiero
<onlylove> eexp: 每月坏很正常啊
<onlylove> eexp: 东芝还每月坏壳子呢
<eexp> 天。居然这想法
<onlylove> eexp: ti不傻，dell便宜
<onlylove> eexp: 便宜到令人发指
<eexp> asus的一个型号，坏壳子，也是1年坏一次，设计问题，可人家终身更换。
<eexp> 经常坏的，不砸牌子？
<onlylove> eexp: 当时有个工程师，入职不到半年，DELL机器从硬盘，到主板换了一遍
<onlylove> eexp: 整个换了新机器的感觉
<eexp> 估计本来就是旧机器嘛。
<onlylove> eexp: dell的牌子早就烂了
<eexp> 公司都这样
<onlylove> eexp: 也就你这种，坚信dell没问题
<eexp> 好吧。在ti砸了。
<onlylove> eexp: 宁可要联想都不要DELL
<eexp> 我相信dell早赔死了。ti很挣钱。
<onlylove> eexp: 你那边样本太少，TI这边那么多DELL的机器，犯啥毛病IT怎么可能不知道
<GrantHunt> 坚信小黑
<onlylove> GrantHunt: 小黑早让lenovo砸了
<GrantHunt> 是阿，所以我还在用以前的本
<GrantHunt> 联想是在不敢恭维
<GrantHunt> 小黑早期型号很耐用。。
<onlylove> 新机器装系统，装了半天了，还是展开windows文件0%
<onlylove> 要疯了
<onlylove> 我总不能抱自己电脑上班
<imtxc> GrantHunt: 5k 价位里面，可以恭维的本是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船
<imtxc> onlylove: 之听你们说，也没见买神船的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船模具不好……推荐是因为配置高
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实5K的话，大家差不多的
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以考虑asus或者是其他的
<onlylove> imtxc: vaio也不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是那么一问，我不需要笔记本
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然我想买东芝……但是心里也打鼓
<onlylove> 我要被空调吹死了……
<onlylove> 我抗议这个天气把空调开那么大
<onlylove> 我重启windows安装了……
<onlylove> 30分钟0%的进度实在受不了
<onlylove> 我要开始折腾java的节奏
 * hoxily 摸摸 jusss
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求教Errors were encountered while processing: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462496 刚学linux Ubuntu12.10 在安装vim时出现这个错误 sudo apt-get install vim-gtk 图片是具体错误 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 书的那页 — 2014-07-30 11:06
<imtxc> onlylove: 马蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: 空调你还不满意
<zhiye1> imtxc:你好，请问我加入其它频道后提示如下是什么情况，是不存在么：Notice -- TS for #shenzhen changed from 1406691967 to 1264818735
<onlylove> imtxc: 一直冲着你吹吹到你骨头发凉，你试试
<imtxc> onlylove: 冷得我发抖我都愿意
<onlylove> imtxc: 我体质差，再吹两天我就进医院了
<imtxc> onlylove: 你要知道，我冬天最多穿一件毛衫+薄外套
<onlylove> imtxc: 我那windows到现在没装上，丢人了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我都装上了
<imtxc> onlylove: uefi 装系统太方便了
<onlylove> imtxc: 尼玛，一直0%
<onlylove> imtxc: 我吃饭完了还0%
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁受得了
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都怀疑我的安装姿势不对
<imtxc> onlylove: 站起来
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 先沐浴更衣
<GrantHunt> 拿硬盘猛砸显示器，以保主机安全
<eexp> imtxc: 你被 imadper忽悠的，用uefi?
<onlylove> zodiac1111: imtxc 今早上硬盘坏掉，已经够悲催的了
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后给我换了台机器
<eexp> 周永康被调查引发A股石油板块大涨? 为啥
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 硬盘不是消耗品嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 换的那台机器，加电以后发现里面一堆程序开着没关，感觉像上次没关机器内存没掉电
<onlylove> imtxc: 这狗血灵异事件
<zodiac1111> eexp, 石油派还是什么的吧,不问国是
<zodiac1111> 有没有中键寿命长的鼠标,求推荐
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 自己换
<imtxc> eexp: 对啊
<eexp> 石油高层，不是都下来了？
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 买个左键的欧姆龙，自己换
<eexp> imtxc: 出blog吧
<imtxc> eexp: 老鼠没了，石油行业利润多了呗
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 手艺差不贴合
<imtxc> eexp: 以前石油的利润估计都进老虎家了
<imtxc> eexp: blog ？啥？
<eexp> imtxc: 写下步骤，看看uefi咋方便的。
<onlylove> eexp: 方便不到哪里去
<imtxc> eexp: 这你找色大象啊
<eexp> imtxc: 你还这么熟悉石油政治啊
<eexp> onlylove: 我也这么认为啊。只是他们都在吹捧。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求装机大神指导SSD+HDD装机！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462498 RT,小弟我机子是联想的Y410P C盘是128G的SSD装的win7-64，现在想装个ubuntu在HDD上，准备从系统一个盘里分出来一部分，用u盘安装，把ubuntu安装到分出来那部分上可以吗?会有双系统菜单吗？求各位大神指点
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 xueyinhualuo — 2014-07-30 12:28
<imtxc> onlylove: 至少，对我方便了，不需要在linux下去弄个windows安装U盘，还写MBR啥的
 * pity 知乎的 static.zhihu.com 跪了，连 A 记录都没有了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怀疑是光盘坏了，然后不读盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好我自己有个优盘
<imtxc> pity: 它用的不是你家的服务么
<imtxc> onlylove: 换U盘
<onlylove> imtxc: 我已经换了
<sgo11> 现在GFW升级了吗？我用ssh tunnel socks5 已经不行了，总是封我的sshd端口。有什么好的解决方法吗？
<pity> imtxc: static.zhihu.com.       83      IN      CNAME   zhstatic.qiniudn.com.
<pity> imtxc: 明显不是
<imtxc> 好吧
 * imtxc 表示最近gfw没啥大动作啊
 * imtxc 没听说他们要做啥大事
<onlylove> imtxc: 要是优盘也不好使才热闹
<onlylove> imtxc: 果然换优盘好用了
<pity> imtxc: dropbox 还不能访问
<imtxc> pity: 恩，现在也得代理了
<jiero> imtxc:  你不是雇员么
<imtxc> jiero: 我不是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哎？你怎么用UEFI读的windows安装盘啊？
<pity> imtxc: 我现在用的 ipv6，dropbox 和 twitter 都没有，freenode 倒有
<jiero> imtxc:  哦。对你是建设者。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: win7 的话只能64位
<imtxc> onlylove: ubuntu 论坛里面有个帖子，你看周六的log
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在谁还要32的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发过那个链接，有一站式解决方案
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，那个帖子，记起来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 里面有一堆啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 需要的文件也有附件下载
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且是做了个优盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 对对，那几个文件都得下载，或者你自己从别人的win7 里面拷贝
<sgo11> imtxc, 我这边联通还好。只要一用电信使用ssh tunnel，几秒后我的ssd端口就被封掉了。同时联通再也无法访问那个端口了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你给我讲不需要优盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 不需要啊，拷贝文件进去就好
<onlylove> imtxc: windows就是拷贝文件的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你只是不理解bootflag而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 从vista就可以这么干了
<onlylove> imtxc: ultraiso那是winxp时候的事情
<imtxc> bootflag 可以在 gparted 里面设置啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个是legacy
<onlylove> imtxc: uefi分区用parted
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，表示以前只安装过芯片、
<imtxc> xp
<jusss> sgo11: 电信就是比较奇葩，连6667端口都封
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过那个帖子不错，我想弄个win7+debian的盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 我倒想弄个便宜的大容量U盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 移动硬盘携带费劲
<onlylove> imtxc: 多大容量？32还是64
<jusss> onlylove: uefi分区不是fat32吗
<sgo11> jusss, 现在怎么办？全国都把谷歌封掉了。ssh tunnel也开始封了。。 据说什么 shadowsocks 都被封掉了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 64èµ·
<jusss> onlylove: 跟分区工具有啥关系
<imtxc> sgo11: 扯淡
<imtxc> sgo11: 我就ss呢
<onlylove> jusss: fdisk不能搞gpt分区
<onlylove> jusss: 说的是bootflag
<sgo11> imtxc, 不信我给你找一下有人发的牢骚帖子。你的地区可能和我这里不一样。全国网络不同地方不一样的。
<onlylove> jusss: uefi的bootflag和legacy-boot
<onlylove> sgo11: 和地区有关系
<jusss> onlylove: 哦，win7的efi好像只能是gpt
<onlylove> jusss: 你以为linux的可以mbr？
<onlylove> jusss: uefi就是gpt
<jusss> onlylove: gpt也有mbr
<jusss> onlylove: gpt好像也可以bios
<onlylove> jusss: gpt+bios不能启动机器
<sgo11> onlylove, 现在有什么好的方法翻墙？google都用不了，很多网站都墙掉了，没法过了。我的sshd port总是被封掉。换哪个都没用。
<onlylove> jusss: 满足了？
<jusss> onlylove: 那就是mbr可以efi?
<onlylove> sgo11: 我不研究翻墙，因为怕这里被封掉
<onlylove> jusss: 不可以，你自己去百科看下
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/10461841.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 全局唯一标识分区表_百度百科
<jusss> onlylove: 不搞efi/gpt这种高端货，简单能用就行，bios/msdos挺好的
<onlylove> jusss: mbr太小
<sgo11> imtxc, http://www.v2ex.com/t/114734
<^k^> sgo11: ⇪ GFW 终于攻破了 ShadowSocks - V2EX
<onlylove> jusss: 硬盘大了就不行了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是有个3T硬盘，必须GPT
<jusss> onlylove: 我又没有过t的硬盘。。。
<imtxc> sgo11: 能再扯点？
<imtxc> sgo11: 开了ss，就ping不通IP？
<imtxc> 关了还就恢复了，我擦，gfw 这么智能？
<onlylove> jusss: 以后会有的，我已经买过一颗3T的盘了
<sgo11> imtxc, 那个不是我写的。我的亲身经历，会封我端口，一个星期。一个星期后，可以正常使用。但用一次，就又被封掉。ip一直可以ping通，但是端口被封掉。
<jusss> gfw能过滤加密的信息了？
<imtxc> sgo11: 你用 aes256加密，别用默认端口不就好？
<sgo11> imtxc, 我从来就没用过默认端口。你改什么端口，GFW就封什么端口。
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 刚拆下来看了一下 罗技m235中键居然是一般的轻触开关,跟两边的不一样,没救了
<imtxc> 难道GFW厂来能人了？
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 节约成本
<jusss> imtxc: gfw关注了那个ip估计是
<jusss> google得地址也能ping通，就是访问不了
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 便宜点的鼠标里就他家比较趁手点.看上去也小巧可爱.哎.
<jusss> ping又不能ping端口，
<jusss> 倒是可以用socket小程序链接下那个端口看能不能用
<sgo11> jusss, 看端口能不能用 telnet 就可以了。
<zodiac1111> 雷柏的坑就在没电了led一直闪一直闪,有一次被闪醒的恐怖经历,从此留下了阴影,阴影部分面积还不小
<onlylove> zodiac1111: 所有鼠标都这样的，左右用好的，其他一般的
<zodiac1111> onlylove, 刚拆开一个雷柏的,中键跟左右键一样结构,至少到时候可以换个中键的微动开关.:)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Q: ubuntu12.04 Terminal Emulator 快捷键问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462499 已经知道进入文本界面的是shift +alt +F1~6, 还有打开新的Terminal Emulator 是 ctrl +alt +t 请问： 如何用快捷键调出已经打开过的但被其他窗口挡住的Termianl Emulator. TNX 统计信息: 发表于 由 tilzl — 2014-07-3
<^k^>  ─> 0 13:07
<jusss> onlylove: 我/etc/cer-certificates竟然是空的
<jusss> onlylove: 我/etc/cer-certificates下是空的，正常吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我原来机器硬盘挂了
<jusss> adam8157: /etc/cer-certificates是空的正常吗？没一个文件crt之类的
<jusss> 这要是使用ssl时怎么办
<jiero> onlylove:  我，从来就不知道想要干什么呢。真如主席说的是 渣渣
<untitled> 有没有谁有隐居意向啊？
<jusss> untitled: 已经在隐居了
<untitled> jusss: 在哪？
<jusss> untitled: 在家
<untitled> jusss: 我在家是呆不下了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请问下笔记本双显卡的话。一般都是使用独立的还是集成的点卡呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462502 如果我要使用独立的话。怎么关闭集成呢 相反的呢？ 是否可以2个都在使用呢。、 统计信息: 发表于 由 iknto — 2014-07-30 13:43
<jusss> untitled: 那去哪
<untitled> 环眼人间看，空心天地游
<GNUdog> adam8157: ~~
<adam8157> GNUdog: 骚年~
<GNUdog> adam8157: 一般骚
<adam8157> GNUdog: =,=
<untitled> 生亦何欢，死亦何苦。骚与不骚，其异几何？
 * adam8157 略忙
<jiero> untitled:  隐居？建立新城市？
<onlylove> happyaron: debian7没有ppc的？
<jiero> GNUdog:  批了牛皮还是狗皮？
<untitled> 过一种完全不同的生活
<GNUdog> jiero: 羊皮
<jiero> untitled: 你有没有脑袋，不论在哪里都是可以的。
<jiero> 。完全不同，完全不同有上百万种
<jiero> GNUdog:  羊皮狗
<GNUdog> jiero: ..
<untitled> jiero: 主要是不再有战争
 * jiero 需要某人插拔untitled头上的金针
<untitled> jiero: 我不信佛也不信道的
<zhiye> 在哪里吐纳
<onlylove> jiero: 你插的？
<tangin> untitled: 信齐天大圣孙悟空不?
<untitled> tangin: 孙大圣好啊，本自石生，无牵无挂
<onlylove> 新版的ff真好，连pdf阅读器都省了
<Litvyak> 早前版本书签同步太坑，自带的同步必须记一串儿字符，超级讨厌
<jusss> onlylove: 你的shadowsock是用的什么版本
<jusss> onlylove: 添加shadowsock.org源安装的？还算python
<onlylove> jusss: 我没用shadowsock啊，公司网，不敢用啊
<^k^> 新 Deepin • deepin2014，这回做的很不错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462504 我昨天刚下了deepin_2014_final_amd64这个版，直接liveCD看了一眼，感觉比kylin舒服 1. 整个UI界面比较统一、时尚，有向android、mac靠拢迹象，我喜欢 2. 安装程序居然没有强制给我搞成UTC时间，而是在选了重庆后自动变
<^k^>  ─> 成UTC+8，这一点很欣慰，终于不用自己手动+8了 3. 很多地方都加入了各种小开关，比如那个grub菜单的默认启动项就挺好，这样就不 …
<^k^> 新 Deepin • deepin2014，这回做的很不错了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462505 我昨天刚下了deepin_2014_final_amd64这个版，直接liveCD看了一眼，感觉比kylin舒服 1. 整个UI界面比较统一、时尚，有向android、mac靠拢迹象，我喜欢 2. 安装程序居然没有强制给我搞成UTC时间，而是在选了重庆后自动变
<^k^>  ─> 成UTC+8，这一点很欣慰，终于不用自己手动+8了 3. 很多地方都加入了各种小开关，比如那个grub菜单的默认启动项就挺好，这样就不 …
<qiao> 色大象现在用那个nick
 * qiao 色大象现在用那个nick
<qiao> 各位，谁现还在用ydcv ?
<F0x01> 1
<imtxc> qiao: 首席早
<imtxc> jiero: 早
<imtxc> 见到色大象了么
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋最近玩啥好玩得呢
<adam8157> mikecao: 晚上来打球不? 不过胃口不好吃不了串儿
<mikecao> adam8157, 不去了把，给我们组定电影票烦躁死了，又要便宜，又要发票的
<mikecao> 信用卡定又不知道能不能开发票
<adam8157> mikecao: 好
<adam8157> mikecao: 揽这些破事儿干啥
<adam8157> freeflying: 苦逼呢
<mikecao> 老板非给我的。。NND
<imtxc> mikecao: 开发票跟信用卡没关系
<mikecao> imtxc, 和买票又关系
<mikecao> imtxc, 看你通过哪里买了
<mikecao> 我说的信用卡不事行用卡付款，是信用卡软件上也可以买票
<imtxc> mikecao: 猫眼或者格瓦拉团呗
<mikecao> imtxc, 不知道怎么开发票阿，
<mikecao> 肯爹的发票
<jiero> imtxc:  早。
<jiero> 哦，才想起来 兔子回家度假了
<imtxc> mikecao: 格瓦拉可以开，不过是平邮。。 不确定你能收到不
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 
<mikecao> 我擦，不行，太慢。。
<imtxc> mikecao: 那些团购网站就更坑了，你要发票就会提皮球
<imtxc> mi
<imtxc> mikecao: 网站跟商家给你踢
<freeflying> adam8157: 你还苦逼啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我特么的超级无敌苦逼, 你别再调侃我啦!!!
<mikecao> imtxc, 所以我猜头疼阿
<mikecao> NND
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋又咋苦逼了啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 猴总好
<jusss> the imitation game 好期待
<freeflying> GNUdog: 基狗，你这又跑到澳洲爽了啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 不是 Oz…
 * GNUdog 在 NZ
<freeflying> GNUdog: 不去英国改去NZ了啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 英国天气太2了
<freeflying> GNUdog: nani?
<GNUdog> freeflying: 英国的夏天两周前就结束了
<mikecao> 都是壕
<freeflying> GNUdog: nz不错，回头介绍个移民中介给我
<GNUdog> freeflying: 猴总直接来这边做生意吧，顺便把我雇佣了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你给我钱我就去投资移民啊
<GNUdog> freeflying: 您又谦虚了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 谦虚毛啊
<freeflying> GNUdog: 我这种纯屌丝你又不是不知道
<GNUdog> freeflying: 我可是相信你呢
<GNUdog> freeflying: 你到时候和 adam8157 一起出钱，来开公司吧
<GNUdog> 就叫“猴蛋科技”
<GNUdog> adam8157: 意下如何？
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你出钱吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你出钱吧
<GNUdog> ..
<jiero> 猴蛋科技不错哦
<jiero> 很好很好
 * jiero 亲亲 adam8157
<freeflying> jiero: 公然搞基啊
<mikecao> dandan shi  ji :)
<onlylove> GNUdog: 一看名字就是修电脑的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是啊，我怎么觉得挺有黑科技的感觉的，猴蛋
<happyaron> onlylove: powerpc
<happyaron> 唔
<RainFlying> http://news.163.com/special/data_zyk/
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ 周永康被查
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃到巴黎了？
<jiero> freeflying: 他已经包别巴黎了
<jiero> freeflying: 告别。。。
<freeflying> jiero: 到哪里了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 给我带豆子回来
<jiero> freeflying:  不知道了，看照片。
<happyaron> freeflying: 我都要从Strasbourg回来了。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  要那种升天的豌豆？
<happyaron> freeflying: 带啥豆子，下次给你带
<jiero> happyaron: 壕。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 在机场候机么？
<freeflying> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> jiero: 额没呢
<jiero> happyaron: 立即就说下次，说明立刻回国要出发。。。干嘛回来啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司最近还有谁出去啊，让我带豆子啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 咖啡豆
<jiero> freeflying: 不机场买就好了？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你指定吧，我下个月还去。
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 果然壕啊
<happyaron> 。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 163的源里面就那么几个啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<jiero> happyaron: 你回来做甚。
<freeflying> happyaron: 没啥指定的啊，超市里最好卖的那种就可以
<happyaron> onlylove: 科大的源比较丰富
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦
<happyaron> jiero: 陪老板
<jiero> freeflying: 这个。。。怎么看哪个最好卖？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14.04 无法识别2T硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462508 我有两块硬盘 一块160G 安装系统 ubuntu14.04用 一块硬盘2T单分区 储存着以前windows系统下载和备份的文件 但ubuntu识别不出2T硬盘 安装ntfs-config后 列表区域也是空白未识别出2T那块盘 请问如何解决 谢谢 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 qianxin830126 — 2014-07-30 16:01
<freeflying> jiero: 问啊
<onlylove> jiero: 其实，最好卖的不一定合所有人的口味
<onlylove> jiero: 只是符合这个地区的大部分人口味
<onlylove> happyaron: 网易偷工减料啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 去了趟科大，齐全多了
<happyaron> :)
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1313302
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 报告：年轻美军勃起障碍患病率为平民同龄人3倍 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1313280
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 东京烟花大会后遍地垃圾 网友斥“不知廉耻” - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这种照片好好收藏，以后谁说鬼子不乱扔垃圾可以打脸
<nyfair> 曾经有教育家做了一个实验，给中国孩子和美国孩子一杯水，让他们不用火就让水沸腾起来。中国小孩拿水在太阳下晒了一天，没有如愿。而聪明的美国孩子拿来四杯25度的水混合到一起，轻松地把水温升到了沸腾的100度。僵化的思维，落后的体制永远无法培养有创新意识的大科学家。
<mugebjgd> nyfair, 药不能停
<nyfair> 曾经有教育家做了一个实验，给中国孩子和美国孩子一杯水，让他们不用火就让水沸腾起来。中国小孩拿来四杯25度的水混合到一起，轻松地把水温升到了沸腾的100度。而朴实的美国孩子拿着水在太阳下晒着，静静等待，最终水也升到了100度。虽然美国孩子输了，但是虽败犹荣，因为美国教育下的孩子诚实而有品质，从来不会耍小聪明。这样ç
<nyfair> 曾经有教育家做了一个实验，给一群中国孩子和一群美国孩子一人一杯水，让他们不用火就让水沸腾起来。中国孩子在一起经过商讨以后，把水混在了一块，刚好四杯25度的水混合成了100度。而美国孩子都把水放在太阳底下晒了一天，终于把水温升到了100度。中国的孩子永远学不会自己解决问题，而总是想依赖群体的力量，而美国孩子能够独ç
<nyfair> 曾经有教育家做了一个实验，给中国孩子和美国孩子一杯水，让他们不用火就让水沸腾起来。美国孩子想想，觉得不可能，于是放弃了。中国孩子却在太阳下把水晒了一整天，非要把水温升到100度不可，不然就不回家吃饭。最终还是失败了。美国孩子从小就懂得知足与放弃，而中国的孩子在填鸭教育的影响下，依旧愚蠢地执着坚持不可能的事
<nyfair> 曾经有教育家做了一个实验，给中国孩子和美国孩子一杯水，让他们不用火就让水沸腾起来。中国孩子直接认输了。而美国孩子偷来他爸爸的步枪把教育家毙了，从此再也没有被教育家研究的烦恼了。从小培养反抗强权的意识，比任何教育都重要。
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛就是牛牛
<tenzu> mugebjgd: 这得加量了吧
<yaguang> 有些人就是 被新闻灌输的工具
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，我旧电脑关机以后硬盘挂了，咋办
<leeeee> 嗨~亲爱的朋友们~~
<leeeee> 都在睡觉啊。。
<zhiye2> :)
<onlylove> leeeee: 电脑挂了，苦逼修电脑中
<leeeee> onlylove：那你用什么在上？  刚刚电信小哥过来修网  捣鼓了好久
<onlylove> leeeee: 我俩电脑，坏了一个
<leeeee> onlylove：本来想赞一句土豪。。后来想想我也还有一个本本在睡觉。。坏了好久了 苦逼
<leeeee> onlylove：我姐拒绝再帮我拿去修了  我修过三次了 花了很多钱了。。
<leeeee> onlylove：所以买了这个电脑
<onlylove> leeeee: 公司的，一个工作用，一个折腾用
<onlylove> leeeee: 俗称测试机
<leeeee> onlylove：嗯
<onlylove> 我得看看那个机器能不能活，能活最好，不能……不能算了……
 * nyfair 从不修电脑，东西京东买，什么坏了就打电话过去，退款原价70%，又能买新的了
<zhiye2> leeeeee:你把你的本本拿给楼上的 让他免费给你修
<zhiye2> 为什么你们的电脑经常坏
<zhiye2> 我的ideapad用四年了  还在用
<abc-phone> 我的thinkpad用10年了
<zhiye2> 哇 质量更好
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
<leeeee> nyfair：这都可以？
<leeeee> zhiye2：你帮我拿过去可以
<jiero> leeeee:  这都可以？至少你要买保修啊
<jiero> leeeee:  保修买5年
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我哪知道。。
<leeeee> 那么容易坏
<zhiye2> 你这傻姑娘
<onlylove> zhiye2: 因为你没折腾，你要和我那么折腾，lenovo的电脑早挂了
<leeeee> 只不过是泼了一碗汤。。
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。
 * onlylove 确认是硬盘坏了……
<jiero> onlylove:  你看  (16:53:36) leeeee: 那么容易坏 (16:53:46) leeeee: 只不过是泼了一碗汤。。
<leeeee> 我的硬盘也坏过。。我同学拿去他爸爸的法院。。
<onlylove> zhiye2: 破了一碗汤，你给修不
<zhiye2> onlylove：还好了  瞎折腾而已 没坏
<leeeee> 反正硬盘修了一次
<onlylove> leeeee: 可乐咖啡之类的，泼上基本没救
<leeeee> 主板修了一次
<leeeee> 然后主板又坏了
<onlylove> leeeee: 约等于换主板的节奏
<leeeee> 貌似是这样。。
<zhiye2> onlylove:我的暑假回家 还被我家小狗蹦到触摸板上 拉了一坨屎
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 搞siao
<zhiye2> leeeee: 你可以安息了 坏那么多次
<jiero> leeeee:  安息吧
<zhiye2> 女孩子就是不省心
<leeeee> 谁说我是女的
<leeeee> 刚刚来修网络的小哥
<leeeee> 腿真是细到令人发指啊
<zhiye2> 哈哈 你说的，你电脑坏了都是找你姐姐处理
<leizhicheng> :quit
<zhiye2> 男的谁会靠女生哦
<leizhicheng> \quit
<jiero> zhiye2: 。。
<zhiye2> leee:小哥性感么
<leeeee> ==
<zhiye2> leeee:有木有快递小哥 性感
<leeeee> 为什么是性感啊
<leeeee> 这小哥很莫名诶
<jiero> leeeee:  因为。。。因为你们不同性
<leeeee> 居然问我哪里弄到他电话
<zhiye2> 小女孩是欣赏帅不帅   大女孩就是欣赏男人性感不性感 man不man了
<leeeee> 维修人员啊
<onlylove> zhiye2: 不要小看修电脑的妹子
<leeeee> ==
<zhiye2> onlylove: ==
<leeeee> 晕了
<zhiye2> ;-)
<onlylove> zhiye2: 这频道nyfair的水平不比谁次，甚至比大多数人好
<leeeee> 找个那样的女盆友也不错诶
<zhiye2> onlylove：是我口若悬河了，我反省
<leeeee> 我连设置路由器都不会。。
<jiero> 胆量。
<jiero> 。。。
<leeeee> 然后问了下小哥
<zhiye2> leeeee:要是修电脑能修出个女朋友  那还真不错哦
<jiero> leeeee: 那就好
<leeeee> 小哥说 这个不属于我们处理的范围内
<jiero> 。。。
<zhiye2> ==
<leeeee> 然后默默地拿起路由器
<leeeee> 指导了
<jiero> leeeee: 哦
<zhiye2> leeeee:然后干什么？眼泪汪汪的瞅着它 再瞅瞅已经没流量的手机么
<jiero> leeeee: 那是推卸责任的语句啊
<jiero> leeeee: 搞不好不要怪我的意思
<leeeee> 没啊  就是不想帮忙的意思吧
<zhiye2> 那人家挺好的
<zhiye2> 人家只是想表达这不在业务范围内，但是最后还是给你修了
<onlylove> zhiye2: 电脑修得好，备胎当到老
<leeeee> hiye2：聪明
<zhiye2> onlylove：我在我们那栋楼，有四户固定的客户了,四个大姐
<leeeee> 所以给电信点个赞
<jiero> onlylove: 背啊背啊背
<onlylove> leeeee: 要我教你玩路由器不
<zhiye2> onlylove:修一次，大姐给我做顿饭吃。可是，大家都知道，我想要什么啊
<leeeee> onlylove：我学会了啊 不然我怎么上网的啊。。
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你想三了大姐？
<jiero> leeeee:  你只是会了基本中的基本 - 不过学一点就超级麻烦，建议你直接无视 onlylove
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，耽误我勾搭妹子，你自己勾搭不上还不让我勾搭
<leeeee> ==
<zhiye2> onlylove：她又一个人住，还一般都是八点多钟叫我去修。你说咱们都是是正常人啊，谁不心里痒痒哦
<jiero> zhi
<jiero> zhiye2: onlylove见多了
<wzssyqa> zhiye2: 那就正常一下哈
<onlylove> zhiye2: 人8点多是考虑你吃完了也下班了，估计没事
<zhiye2> 额，每次都感觉我好委屈
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 无语啊
<leeeee> 一群。。
<zhiye2> onlylove：看来得改变策略方针哦
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 只许你勾引小哥？
<zhiye2> leeeee:别误会。这是纯交流
<jiero> leeeee: 还是这样，这里除了单身不堪的就是 结婚了的。
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你以为我跟你一样啊？
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你倒说说我什么时候勾引小哥了？！！！
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 我从来不勾引小哥
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 往上翻一页就看看到了
<zhiye2> leeeee:额 弱弱插一句，何谓"小哥"?
<leeeee> wzssyqa：你眼已瞎
<onlylove> zhiye2: 各种送快递的，年轻的
<zhiye2> 就是上门服务的人么
<zhiye2> onlylove:可以酱紫理解么
<onlylove> zhiye2: 会被妹子称为快递小哥
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 最常见的是  外卖小哥
<leeeee> 快递不会送上门
<zhiye2> onlylove：看来我等IT屌丝 还不如快递小哥啊
<jiero> leeeee: 快递叫他上来就上来了
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你反应太慢了！
<leeeee> nonono
<leeeee> 现在快递小哥很拽的
<zhiye2> leeeee:这么有经验？这都知道？
<leeeee> 而且学校都有固定的点
<leeeee> 你要过去自取的
<leeeee> 有时候短信不发给你 过了N天让你去拿  还说再不拿给你退回去
<jiero> leeeee: 哦。那个是啦。睡觉你没法劝服他
<leeeee> 擦
<onlylove> zhiye2: 妹子网购或者叫了外卖，等送货上门心里火急火燎的，见了自然亲切
<zhiye2> onlylove：我也想做小哥
<zhiye2> 咋办
<zhiye2> 那样就能见到好多好多妹子了
<leeeee> 那你去送外卖吧
<leeeee> 超多妹子
<jiero> zhiye2: 而且收入不低，你要发明最好的个人交通工具啊
<wzssyqa> zhiye2: 得选对学校拍
<zhiye2> leeeeee:俺不卖
<zhiye2> 不外卖
<leeeee> 。。。
<leeeee> 搞siao么
<jiero> leeeee:  siao？
<zhiye2> 可以考虑技术支持啊  上门服务。尤其是广大有电脑的脑袋迟钝的妹子们
<jiero> leeeee:  siao 是啥？
<abc-phone> jiero, 笑
<jiero> 。
<leeeee> 嗨 QQ
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。。
<leeeee> 你的ipad卖完了么
<abc-phone> 。。。谁叫QQ？
<leeeee> 像兔子这么迟钝的人
<zhiye2> hi QQ
<leeeee> 真是少见
<leeeee> 煮面去也
<zhiye2> leeeee:你把人家吓走了
<zhiye2> leeeee:才五点多 你就知道吃
<jiero> leeeee: 迟钝？对这些完全无记忆
 * wzssyqa 也假装下班走了
<leeeee> 五点还不吃嘛？
<leeeee> 抓紧机会
<leeeee> 五点能吃的时候就五点吃
<zhiye2> 。。。 吃货
<leeeee> 2è´§
<onlylove> zhiye2: 10个妹子9个吃货……你不能明说的
<onlylove> zhiye2: 说出来，你就是2货
<zhiye2> 吃货
<zhiye2> onlylove：哥，你真是好人啊。
<leeeee> onlylove：我除了正常以外几乎不吃零食
<leeeee> 正餐。。
<zhiye2> onlylove: 看来得加强这方面的学习啊
<onlylove> zhiye2: 不用加强，没用的，反正妹子不会多看你一眼
<leeeee> zhiye2：好好学习，谁有onlylove见过的妹纸多啊
<happyaron> 把 imtxc 和  imadper 往哪放？
<zhiye2> onlylove：为何
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐~~
<onlylove> zhiye2: 不为何
<zhiye2> onlylove:我觉得我智商完全够用啊
<happyaron> ...
<leeeee> 不行了
<zhiye2> 就是见了女孩子有点临时的bug或者内存泄漏
<onlylove> zhiye2: 妹子只是看你帅不帅，man 不 man，智商什么的，故意当看不见
<leeeee> 吃晚饭果断不能再扯了
<jiero> zhiye2:  女孩子不需要你智商高，需要你情商高
<onlylove> zhiye2: 擦，BUG或者内存泄漏这么严重
 * jiero 现在也不被鄙视情商了
<zhiye2> onlylove：晕啊 难怪宅男找不到女票
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。帅不帅没用的。
<zhiye2> happy，onlylove：情商？像我这情商， 可以拯救么
<jiero> zhiye2:  多交流就有了情商。。。其实。
<onlylove> zhiye2: 情商是IQ的一部分，别听被忽悠傻了的 jiero乱讲
<onlylove> zhiye2: jiero被打击傻了
<jiero> onlylove: 情商实际上是经验了。不算
<jiero> onlylove:  和IQ啥的也不是一样大
<leeeee> 说情商没用的 自己觉得情商很高
<jiero> 经历的一种。
<leeeee> 说帅没用的 自己觉得长得很帅
<zhiye2> onlylove：哥！哥！哥！大哥！
<leeeee> 哇塞
<zhiye2> 大哥说话在理，
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你IQ足够高，你能猜出对方想要啥，但是会不会那么做看你自己
<jiero> onlylove:  我给自己的规则太复杂了
<onlylove> jiero: zhiye2多看历史书
<jiero> onlylove: 你也多看看经验书。用在 leeeee身上
<leeeee> == 你们不用谈恋爱了
<leeeee> 真是
<zhiye2> 楼上两位，女孩子都不喜欢木讷的人么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu安装时总是卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462509 用的是win7硬盘安装，开始总是卡死在磁盘分区(点击现在继续就卡死)，断网后又总是卡死在时区选择那里，请问有无解决方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 racal — 2014-07-30 17:17
<jiero> zhiye2:  木讷有啥好玩的？
<onlylove> jiero: zhiye2看看历史上那些人是怎么为人的
<jiero> onlylove:  勾心斗角。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我不想用在她身上
<zhiye2> onlylove：见了女孩子 就脑袋混乱 不敢直视她 不敢说话 ，怎么破啊
<zhiye2> 难道注定一辈子单身
<onlylove> jiero: zhiye2严禁学宫斗，玩心会死的很惨
<jiero> zhiye2: 。。。你厉害，一般到我的话，是对方不敢直视我了。
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<zhiye2> onlylove：不带玩弄感性
<leeeee> 好欢乐
<zhiye2> jiero：为啥不敢直视你？帅爆了
<zhiye2> leeee:帮帮
<leeeee> 兔子很自恋 鉴定完毕
<jiero> leeeee: 当然。
<jiero> leeeee: 我很自恋
<onlylove> jiero: 我只能和你说，用技巧可以追到妹子
<jiero> onlylove:  是啊，有很多时候技巧我不想用
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你的目的仅仅是追到
<hoxily> zhiye2: 撸一发压压惊，处于贤者模式时就不会脑袋混乱、不敢直视、不敢说话……
<zhiye2> hoxily: ....
<leeeee> 什么叫贤者模式
<zhiye2> 别闹，好么
<onlylove> jiero: 如果你不想用，就是自己开困难模式
<jiero> onlylove: 对，我给自己开了好多次困难模式。
<jiero> onlylove: 比如说我应该明白当面说更好
<jiero> onlylove:  但是我绝对不。
<onlylove> jiero: 你别闹了，你给自己开困难模式就算了，还把一堆人拉下水
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈
<zhiye2> 这是绅士模式么
<onlylove> jiero: 而且你那不叫开困难模式，你那叫自杀模式
<leeeee> 给你点赞
<hoxily> zhiye2: 但是有致命缺点
<zhiye2> 通常以下情况会进入贤者模式：1完成自己一件全身心投入的事情 2 女性进行**前 3 男性进行**后
<jiero> onlylove leeeee 怕我太热情太帅气影响对方 :)
<hoxily> zhiye2: 就是维持时间太短。
<onlylove> leeeee: jiero不但开启自杀模式，还要拉一堆垫背的
<zhiye2> onlylove： 我去 高端大气上档次
<jiero> zhiye2: ？
<zhiye2> 度娘说的
<leeeee> 你哪是影响到对方啊
<leeeee> 你是把我们通通拉下水啊
<leeeee> 我们又不自杀
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋还不去打球啊
<zhiye2> hoxily:贤者模式还有这硬伤呀？
<adam8157> freeflying: 主力去法国了
<hoxily> zhiye2: 难道你可以维持很长时间吗？
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司待遇真好啊
<zhiye2> hoxily:难道我处于贤者模式了
<adam8157> freeflying: 打个球几十块钱而已
<zhiye2> 必须很久的
<freeflying> adam8157: 还有法国可去
<jiero> 。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 除了我这种土鳖team, 他们不都是到处玩儿么
<leeeee> onlylove：以后千万不要试图去救他
<hoxily> 那么为什么会脑袋混乱，不敢直视与说话？
<zhiye2> hoxily:很少能见到女孩子，激动
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 激动。。
<leeeee> 你是见到女孩是还是见到女孩子没穿衣服？
<onlylove> leeeee: 早放弃了，可是他不死心啊
<leeeee> 激动毛线啊
<zhiye2> 从小到大 就初中时候拉过女孩子手
<onlylove> leeeee: 每次都想法把你坑个半死
<zhiye2> leeeee:我去
<onlylove> leeeee: 不过玩游戏的妹子确实有好傻好天真的
<zhiye2> leeeee:透过眼神表情，你可以看到他人的内心。透过言谈话语，可以听出他人心机。
<onlylove> leeeee: 看看那些玩游戏被忽悠，千里送怀孕的就知道了
<leeeee> 我觉得我根本就不会去玩
<zhiye2> onlylove：好厉害
<leeeee> 因为好难啊
<zhiye2> leeeee:什么是千里送孕
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你可以透过眼神看到内心？
<onlylove> zhiye2: 别闹
<zhiye2> onlylove：但是我不敢看
<onlylove> zhiye2: 心理学家忽悠你的
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 额滴妈啊。。
<hoxily|droid> 麻辣烫？
<leeeee> 搞siao么
<onlylove> zhiye2: 给别人制造一种压迫感，紧张感，说，可以看透你的内心
<zhiye2> onlylove：难道你不觉得你看完那些所谓的世界名著后 其实什么收获也没有，除了不知不觉间增长的洞察力
<leeeee> 唉
<leeeee> 你们真的是盐吃多了
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你看毛世界名著，看中国古代24史就够了
<leeeee> 得空自己出去走走
<onlylove> zhiye2: 所谓的世界名著，就那么回事
<leeeee> 天天在这扯什么啊
<zhiye2> 我觉得那些笔下的人物性格，所具有的特色，在生活中 完全可以找得到
<zhiye2> 看的传
<onlylove> leeeee: 他没救了，就那样
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你这叫以貌取人
<leeeee> zhiye2：街上妹纸那么多 你要能看见个热泪盈眶的  我还真是佩服
<onlylove> zhiye2: 看过巴黎圣母院不
<zhiye2> onlylove & leeeee:no
<leeeee> 洗碗去了
<onlylove> zhiye2: 既然你看过世界名著，就来个代表性的
<zhiye2> 以貌取人？这么肤浅？不是这个概念
<onlylove> zhiye2: 巴黎圣母院
<zhiye2> 印象最深的是傲慢与偏见了
<onlylove> zhiye2: 弱爆了，看红与黑
<zhiye2> 大学时候看了两三遍
<onlylove> zhiye2: 我初中就看过了，简爱，雾都孤儿，呼啸山庄，汤姆叔叔的小屋，巴黎圣母院
<zhiye2> onlylove：刻意的描述人性的文字 无需去看
<onlylove> zhiye2: 安娜卡列尼娜，钢铁是怎样练成的
<zhiye2> 嗯 是啊 那时候看书 是和现在体会完全不一样的
<onlylove> zhiye2: 金银岛，诱拐
<onlylove> zhiye2: 和你说，没意思
<onlylove> zhiye2: 看那些还不如看古文观止
<zhiye2> 我小时候 爸妈的书房有一点点书，就看了金银岛 平凡的世界  巴金自传等。但是和现在看起来完全收获是不可同日而语的
<onlylove> zhiye2: 外国人的名著，不一定适合中国人
<zhiye2> onlylove: 最近再看千字文...
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你如果看过平凡的世界就知道，路遥的书，一点不比那些所谓名著差
<leeeee> == 我一个都没看过。。
<leeeee> 怪不得。。
<onlylove> leeeee: 我高中语文老师说过，女生一定要读简爱，男生一定要看平凡的世界
<zhiye2> 嗯 没有好坏 只有你从描述的世界里得到的什么而已
<onlylove> 哪个缺德的把空调开那么低，冻死了
<leeeee> 怪不得我这么肤浅
<leeeee> 不用
<onlylove> 懂得流鼻涕了
<leeeee> 我看不懂的
<zhiye2> onlylove;我穿着外套呢
<leeeee> 我的理解能力真的不行
<leeeee> 连小说都看不懂
<onlylove> leeeee: 没必要抱怨理解能力
<onlylove> leeeee: 简爱就是一个妹子的第一视角的叙事
<leeeee> 我没有抱怨啊
<leeeee> 我对世界名著没有兴趣
<onlylove> zhiye2: 你要真心想看点啥，看麦卡洛的荆棘鸟，还有飘（乱世佳人）
<zhiye2> leeeee:不是说世界名著就都得看。巨人百传系列，我觉得只有二三十本比较适合我
<onlylove> zhiye2: 这两部书是名著里面比较不错的
<leeeee> 也不觉得自己看过多少名著就能在精神境界上有多少提升
<onlylove> zhiye2: 再就是海明威系列
<nyfair> 你们又在扯什么问题？
<onlylove> zhiye2: 还有西方魔幻现实的那些，百年孤独啥的
<leeeee> nyfair：嗨~~
<nyfair> leeeee: 姐姐抱抱
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛
<zhiye2> 斯嘉丽 忘不了。我记得我那时候都为她的人生哭了
<leeeee> nyfair：跟他们聊世界名著吧 我没看过
<onlylove> zhiye2: 郝思嘉不值得你那么做
<leeeee> nyfair：姐姐你还没下班么
<onlylove> zhiye2: 她自己的选择
<zhiye2> onlylove：荆棘鸟没看过。其他的你说的 基本上看过了 有的我觉得我看了根本没收获
<zhiye2> onlylove:总有某些特质  会打动你
<nyfair> leeeee: 没有上班时间也没有下班时间，明天去chinajoy门口当黄牛
<onlylove> zhiye2: 荆棘鸟，需要慢慢看
<zhiye2> nyfair:拜牛牛
<onlylove> zhiye2: 因为是一部家世史
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛
<leeeee> nyfair：热啊 你当心中暑诶
<onlylove> nyfair: 给我弄个CJ的票子呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 一直没去过CJ
<zhiye2> 开幕了么
<nyfair> onlylove: 你我都不会想去的
<leeeee> onlylove：好好扛  希望下次我来时你还没被兔子弄死
<onlylove> leeeee: 你……
<leeeee> nyfair：我一次没去过 有啥好玩的？
<zhiye2> nyfair:好玩么
<onlylove> 唉……jiero的事情，我管不了……更不想管
<nyfair> leeeee: zhiye2: 你们这是问道于盲
<onlylove> nyfair: 从来没去过，想去凑热闹
<leeeee> onlylove：我来不是找死么 所以我不来
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行有啥美金的理财产品不
<nyfair> onlylove: 伪宅现充去的地方，我等去了干嘛
<adam8157> freeflying: no idea...
<nyfair> freeflying: 理财产品纠结美金干嘛
<zhiye2> nyfair:...
<leeeee> 伪宅现充是什么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我也是伪宅啊
<leeeee> 走了
<freeflying> nyfair: 有美金在账户
<leeeee> 拜拜各位
<onlylove> leeeee: 慢走，常来
<zhiye2> 伪宅和现充
<freeflying> nyfair: 不能结汇
<adam8157> leeeee: bye
<adam8157> nyfair: 他超额了
<adam8157> freeflying: 拜土壕
<nyfair> leeeee: 假装自己是个死宅，其实根本不喜欢这些东西，纯粹找乐子勾搭人去的
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕毛啊，你丫不也一样
<adam8157> freeflying: p
<nyfair> freeflying: adam8157: 拜土豪
<onlylove> nyfair: 额，那我不是伪宅……
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们发人民币
<onlylove> nyfair: 动漫啥的我还是喜欢的
<freeflying> adam8157: 9.1开始好伐
<adam8157> freeflying: 你应该搞个香港一卡通
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司的那点破事我还不知道啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 你应该搞个香港一卡通
<freeflying> adam8157: 有啥区别
<adam8157> freeflying: HK又没有外汇管制
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行香港的一卡通和国内的基本没关系啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 关键是我申请不了香港的信用卡
<zhiye2> adam8157:那钱存那边进去 每次用钱不是很纠结
<nyfair> 又过了一个星期了，这坑爹的中行招财猫
<onlylove> nyfair: 批了没
<nyfair> 早批了啊
<zhiye2> 18天左右一般就收到了吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 工资发到hk一卡通里不就完了
<nyfair> 告诉我在家里等就行了
<freeflying> adam8157: 然后怎么还国内信用卡的钱呢
<nyfair> freeflying: 支付宝
<happyaron> richard貌似是砖家
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^
<adam8157> freeflying: 软妹币啊? 那是够呛
<nyfair> 公司大楼下面的那个机器也能还
 * adam8157 准备出门游泳
<nyfair> 还有各种乱七八糟的功能
<zhiye2> nyfair:你和她一个公司么
<adam8157> nyfair: 乖 不是一个事儿
<freeflying> happyaron: 人家有钱人，没我们这种场景
<happyaron> 好吧
<zhiye2> 。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 香港一卡通可以银联刷卡啊, 你不就消费了么
<freeflying> adam8157: 好多要信用卡的
<adam8157> freeflying: 那你这是在公然调整外汇管理局啊
<adam8157> 挑战
<happyaron> ff叔都挑战多少年了。
<zhiye2> 卡内的双币种余额 可以互转么
<adam8157> freeflying:  您好，香港一卡通账户内港币存款可以在国内银联ATM凭卡取款或刷卡消费。国内ATM取款取人民币，每天限额等值2万港币，每笔手续费8港币（2013年8月1日以前为5港币），刷卡消费无手续费，限额客户自己设置，每天最高等值30万港币，通过银联境外卡的取款和刷卡消费功能，提供了5万美元结汇额度以外将港币转换为人民币的途径 。
<adam8157> freeflying: so, 香港一卡通吧
<freeflying> adam8157: 我现在的卡就可以啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 什么卡
<freeflying> adam8157: 问题是买机票啥的没办法，要信用卡
<adam8157> freeflying: 你没懂, 用你的信用卡买, ATM取钱还
<freeflying> adam8157: 招行这个一卡通怎么办
<freeflying> adam8157: 单币手续费怎么收呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 银联ATM取现不受外汇额度限制
<adam8157> freeflying: 手续费我贴给你了
<freeflying> adam8157: 我还不如用我渣打的priority的卡乐，境外取钱免费
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个意思, 打倒境外卡里, ATM取人民币
<freeflying> adam8157: 妈蛋，看来只能这个方式了
<adam8157> freeflying: 这不挺好的么
<happyaron> 各种土豪，唉。
<adam8157> happyaron: 滚
<happyaron> adam8157: 我都不涉及这问题
<happyaron> adam8157: 还不能说你们土豪么
<adam8157> happyaron: 玩儿蛋去
<happyaron> adam8157: 感觉你把自己坑了
<freeflying> happyaron: 以后出国记得给我带豆子
<adam8157> happyaron: 以后出国记得给我带妹子
<happyaron> freeflying: 为啥你要国外咖啡豆
<adam8157> happyaron: 他以为会有不同
<happyaron> adam8157: 先帮我找一个合适得再说
<freeflying> happyaron: 便宜啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 香港一卡通在国内能办不
<happyaron> freeflying: 叔你真的可以考虑搬国外生活
<happyaron> freeflying: 感觉你的生活其实都已经不是国内人过的了
<zhiye2> 人家有那需求吧
<zhiye2> 像我们没这些需求
<adam8157> freeflying: 能
<freeflying> happyaron: 喝咖啡是因为我现在喝不起茶了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你不是说有渣打么
<freeflying> adam8157: 咋办哩
<freeflying> adam8157: 有，不过渣打的我不太想用
<adam8157> freeflying: too much q, call 95555
<zhiye2> 招行太坑爹
<adam8157> freeflying: 我只听gfrog说过, 我没办过
<freeflying> adam8157: 基蛙人呢
<nyfair> happyaron: 这不更应该享受国内消费水平的福利么，你倒是可以考虑下出国生活
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个9555比啥都管用
<adam8157> freeflying: 一个95555比啥都管用
<adam8157> freeflying: http://hk.cmbchina.com/Notice/detail.aspx?guid=b49aed56-8761-4cbd-9ace-65bc1c04b3b3
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商銀行 -- 關於“香港一卡通” 新增內地見證開戶網點的通知
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine　运行魔兽，暴雪之类的游戏，重启． http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462511 电脑用的是nvidia331的私有驱动，wine1.7有两个问题： １，运行星际争霸２，无法联网，一直在更新界面; wine调试信息： wine StarCraft\ II.exe fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (nil) 0 fixme:winhttp:get_syste
<^k^>  ─> m_proxy_autoconfig_url no support on this platform fixme:winhttp:WinHttpDetectAutoProxyConfigUrl discovery via DHCP not supported fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation (nil) 1 (ni …
<onlylove> 好无聊……
<onlylove> 下线，装vbox去
<zhiye2> onlylove:走吃饭
 * jiero 进三个月间开启了群伤模式
<nyfair> 本人精通Word、Excel、Access、PowerPoint、Outlook Express等软件的安装与卸载；熟练掌握VB、C++、FoxPro、SQL、java等单词的拼写；熟悉Win7、Winphone、Linux、Mac、Android、Ios等操作系统的开关机；深谙英语四六级、初级会计资格等等级考试的发卷收卷流程。
<hoxily_droid`> nyfair: 期望月薪仅1000千元？
<jiero> nyfair:   期望职位仅CTO？
<jiero> nyfair: 还是UFO
<jiero> nyfair: +
<jiero> .
<jiero> .。。。
<jiero> stardiviner:  7天工作吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 硬 : 传说以前的食品很硬的。 有一个人过中秋节买了一盒月饼,过马路时不小心掉在了地上,正好过来一辆汽车从月饼上轧过去,于是月饼被轧进了地中,嵌在里面,怎么也出不来。 在着急,这时来了一位老大爷,刚买了一包油条。老大爷掏出一根油条,把月饼撬了出来。
 * onlylove 困
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求助：eclipse提示No Java virtual machine was found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462512 jdk和eclipse都是直接解压gz包，jdk的环境变量通过～/profile设置了JAVA-HOME，PATH，CLASSPATH变量，已经能在控制台运行。但是eclipse还是不能运行 请问该怎么配置，才能让eclipse找到jvm 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 easezhi — 2014-07-30 21:04
<jusss> 怎么这么安静呀
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<October21> jusss: 最近忙什么呢？
<hoxily> jusss: 好
<jusss> October21: 什么也没忙，赋业在家一个月了
<tangin> 孩子, 那叫赋闲.
<October21> tangin: 人艰不拆
<tangin> October21: 哦.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 谁有lightworks 的linux破解版？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462513 谁有lightworks 的linux破解版？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-07-30 21:34
<jusss> October21: hoxily, 给我找个电影的下载地址吧 ， 兽餐3
<October21> jusss: 我基本没看什么电影……
<jusss> 在vim中C-n 在emacs中jj 在win下不停的alt+2
<onlylove> jusss: 你这是病，得电
<jusss> onlylove: http://asiafind.com/go/f552775.sub.270.CN.866.EXO_399857_ADV9198_PBAY_SKY_BK_13577B_?lang=chinese&show_lang=chinese
<onlylove> jusss: 什么东东？
<jusss> 迅雷离线就是好，没速度的资源也能下
<jusss> onlylove: 你看看不就知道了
<onlylove> jusss: 懒
<jusss> onlylove: vps的ip都是固定ip吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 我想买个，然后放上面个小东西，聊天用
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.bttiantang.com/subject/21576.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 兽餐3720p|1080p高清BT种子下载 - BT天堂
<hoxily> jusss: 完全没有速度。
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> jusss: 目前迅雷用不了，不清楚迅雷行不行。
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> 上迅雷离线被重定向到 127.0.0.1了
<jusss> onlylove: 笔记本使用wifi时，有几个网卡在工作呀
<onlylove> jusss: 两个啊，哪个有连接走哪个
<jusss> onlylove: 那可以把那个不是无线网卡的网卡关掉吗
<onlylove> jusss: ifdown
<jusss> onlylove: 而我用rfkill list出来的2个都显示wirless lan..
<jusss> onlylove: ifconfig出来的2个是lo 和 wlan0
<jusss> onlylove: lo不是eth0吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不是
<jusss> onlylove: 那个lo是loop ?为啥出现这么个接口？回环？
<onlylove> jusss: ping 127.0.0.1
<October21> jusss: 百度bt也不错
<jusss> October21: 哦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nGCIOkfBAAIKKrnwbOQAALrEQAqa4EAAgpC846.jpg 在俺们村,都是这样理发的
<imtxc> onlylove: 晚
<onlylove> imtxc: 晚
<jusss> hi.all
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  01:13
<jusss> nat dmz upnp有什么区别？
<vtavg2012> 这么早，大家在干嘛呢
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-31
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04中默认开机启动crond服务吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462518 好像没有啊，请教各位高手！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-07-31 7:26
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libreoffice Calc 4.3 如何显示filter之后的结果数量 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462519 在office excel中，一般做完filter之后，最底下一行会告诉你一共有多少个结果，但是在Libreoffice Calc中没有这样的显示，不知道这个结果非常不方便，只能手动一个一个区
<^k^>  ─> 计算有几个结果，请问如何设置才能得到这个结果？或者这个功能本身就不存在？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xialinlei — 2014-07-31 8:39
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 笔记本共享wifi 给手机平板等，不需要无线路由器了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462522 笔记本链接有线网络，通过笔记本无线网卡共享wifi 给手机平板等使用：试过ac-hoc，hostapd,等都不成功，以下方法成功了： 1、软件中心安装 kde nm-connection-editor 2. Once installed, pr
<^k^>  ─> ess Alt+F2 and run command to launch the app: kde-nm-connection-editor 3. Click Add button and choose “Wireless (shared)” from the drop-down list. 4. Type in a name, s …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 好像深度洗白了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462524 好像深度洗白了？ 链接在此 http://www.lupaworld.com/article-241224-1.html 想起《无间道2》倪永孝的一句话：“这次如果成功，我们倪家就可以抬起头来做人了。” 好吧，其实没用过深度版liunx，不好发表见解。只是居然相
<^k^>  ─> 信了一个以前做盗版XP起家的企业，这是天朝的悲哀么。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 大碗茶 — 2014-07-31 9:11
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux统治超级计算领域的九个理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462525 来源：程序师 Linux能统治超级计算领域的几个原因不外乎：历史悠久、成本低廉、可靠、安全、开源、资源丰富、易于管理、创新不断等等。 1. Linux在超级计算的历史 NASA在1994年使用Linux建立了第一
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜拜
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，是拜妹子壕
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国内用户应该怎样看待Android Wear？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462526 来源：觅锋 Google I/O 14 上的重头戏，相信除了 Android L Developer Preview 的发布外，莫过于三款搭载 Android Wear 系统的智能手表了。如果说刚发布时国内用户一片期待的话，那到了其中两款手表——LG G W
<^k^>  ─> atch 和三星 Gear Live ——正式发货之后，大家也应该从梦里醒过来了。 就目前的情况来看，Android Wear 设备（没错包括那块看起来异 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • openSUSE亚洲峰会2014 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462527 Shawn the R0ck 写道 "openSUSE亚洲峰会 2014（openSUSE Asia Summit 2014），非商业性会议，是第一届在亚洲举行的openSUSE峰会，目的在于推广openSUSE及其他自由和开源软件，将于2014年10月18日、19日两天，在北京航空航天举行。在
<^k^>  ─> 本次峰会上，将会有一系列关于自由/开源软件的精彩演讲、讨论以及研讨活动，本次活动也为亚洲自由软件用户提供了一个面对 …
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天我真的又遇到那个妹子了，我今天起晚了半小时，还是遇到了！
<imtxc> onlylove: 还有这事儿
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • ubuntu13.04默认的软件源无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462528 deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Release i386 (20130424)]/ raring main restricted # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main
<^k^>  ─> restricted deb-src http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb <a cl …
<imtxc> onlylove: 奇了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过估计妹子有主了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我看她聊QQ了，电信的水果机
<imtxc> onlylove: 哪天拍张照片？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 侧面的有
<imtxc> onlylove_: 来我看看
<onlylove_> imtxc: 晚上给你，没带数据线
<imtxc> onlylove_: 手机不能发邮件？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我没流量好么
<imtxc> onlylove_: firefox 升级到31之后， abp 插件去不掉gmail的广告了。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你那么急不可耐做啥
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我看看是谁啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 给gmail投诉
<onlylove_> imtxc: 电信水果机
<onlylove_> imtxc: 肯定是189号段了
<arch> 麻烦问下如何用 C语言实现查看都用哪些/dev/sd*啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 那我到哪找去
<onlylove_> imtxc: 公司通讯录，看下电信号
<onlylove_> imtxc: 挨个扒拉下
<tangin> arch: 什么叫做 "都用哪些/dev/sd*"啊
<tangin> arch: 怎么算是用?
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我没有全员的通讯录
<onlylove_> imtxc: 行了行了，下班给你发，反正你晚上在
<onlylove_> imtxc: 昨晚都多晚了，冒出一个字
<onlylove_> imtxc: 差点吓到我
<onlylove_> 我估计我这个测试机系统有毛病
<onlylove_> vbox装上启动有毛病
<nyfair> imtxc: 换qq邮箱吧，gmail现在就被我用来注册各种服务收广告邮件用
<arch> tangin, 就是实现类似于ls /dev/sd*的功能
<imtxc> nyfair: 我比较喜欢163邮箱的web版
<tangin> arch: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4204666/how-to-list-files-in-a-directory-in-a-c-program
<nyfair> 养猪场功能太弱了啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux - How to list files in a directory in a C program? - Stack Overflow
<imtxc> nyfair: 有个6.0简洁版，还不错啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 我记得jusss讲qq的tls有问题？
<imtxc> onlylove_: jusss 讲的有问题，那一般就没问题了
<nyfair> onlylove_: qq还是qqmail?
<onlylove_> nyfair: qqmail
<onlylove_> imtxc: nonono，他遇到的问题，不一定哪天你就遇上了
<imtxc> 这倒有可能
<onlylove_> imtxc: 他一直研究冷门东西
<nyfair> 管它呢，总比g婊mail用的openssl还嘴硬说没有那漏洞好
<nyfair> 先给段攻击代码掩饰
<nyfair> 演示
<onlylove_> 不是google自己说补上了么，然后没提交还是咋的
<onlylove_> 还弄了个boringssl
<nyfair> 它自说自话又没证据
<nyfair> 现在又不是3年前，g婊早就没了公信力了
<arch> tangin, 有没有别的方法啊，就是专门检测设备的
<tangin> arch: 什么叫做专门检测设备的?
<arch> tangin, 因为/dev/sda1并不是真正的文件啊
<tangin> arch: 是文件.
<arch> tangin, 但是磁盘上看不到啊
<tangin> arch: 看得到.
<arch> tangin, /dev/sda1仅仅是挂载到硬件设备里面吧
<freeflying> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2014-07-30/124330602131.shtml
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 广东警方缴获含三聚氰胺成品酸奶片糖12吨|广东|三聚氰胺_新浪新闻
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40547
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Xbox One将于9月23日上市，售价3699元
<tangin> arch: /dev/sda1 <- 这就是个文件.  linux这样设计, 就是希望你用普通的, 访问文件的方法来访问一个设备.
<onlylove_> arch: 一切皆文件，这是unix设计思想
<tangin> arch: 所以提供的接口就是普通的, 访问普通文件的接口
<arch> tangin, 但是现在我要用cygwin，我还没试，但我担心这种方式在那上面不行
<tangin> arch: 这种是操作系统相关的, 我觉得很少有可移植的办法来做到. 就算不用上面的办法, 你也用不了其他的可移植办法.
<arch> tangin, 使用cygwin的话可以这样写fopen("/dev/sda1","rb")
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40539
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国瞄准美国“八大金刚”
<tangin> arch: 你在windows下面有/dev/sda1? 我不知道cygwin是啥
<arch> tangin, 要不我先去试试吧，待会不行再说
<tangin> arch: 不用试了, 操作系统相关的问题, 没有可移植的方案.
<arch> tangin, 这个opendir在windows中如何去做那
<tangin> arch: 没用过windows
<tangin> arch: 没用过windows做开发.
<arch> tangin, 额，那这个dirent.h应该是标准库吧
<arch> tangin, 不是linux特有库吧
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 有谁用GOAGNET，最近GTK没法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462530 kubuntu14.10 64位 python proxy.py正常，但想直接放它到托盘，却： ****:/opt/goagent-goagent-3591602/local$ python goagent-gtk.py /usr/bin/python2.7 Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked Aborted (core dumped) 求助！ goagent是最新版，已经python
<^k^>  ─> uploader.zip过 统计信息: 发表于 由 jimlon — 2014-07-31 10:58
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40543
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓收购Secusmart，为默克尔提供反监听的黑莓手机
<onlylove_> cygwin……
<onlylove_> 这个没sda文件正常……
<arch> 为什么装笔记本硬盘的硬盘盒有两个usb线那
<tangin> arch: 额外供电.
<arch> tangin, 那我用这个只有一个usb线的http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.FK7wBW&id=38348249651，，在linux下不能识别，是硬盘盒的关系还是linux的关系？
<^k^> arch: ⇪ ORICO 2599US3 2.5寸移动硬盘盒USB3.0 笔记本SATA串口SSD硬盘盒-tmall.com天猫
<tangin> arch: 你给出的信息太少了. 我要看dmesg信息, lsblk信息. 硬盘灯状态等等
<tangin> arch: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs2
<^k^> tangin: ⇪ 提问的智慧
<arch> tangin, 我只是看不到/dev/sdb就来问了……
<arch> tangin, 我不知道要提供这么多……
<onlylove_> arch: 最根本的在于，你用的是cygwin，而不是linux
<nyfair> cygwin哪来的/dev设备
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 但是很多 dd 之类的东西的确可以用 /dev/zero 等玩意
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 明明是dynamic executable但ldd显示not a dynamic executable的解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462533 一个32位的可执行文件DrClientLinux. Code: $ ./DrClientLinux -bash: ./DrClientLinux: No such file or directory Code: $ ldd DrClientLinux not a dynamic executable 本来想把这个文件缺少的32动态连接库都
<imtxc> 小谢呢
<onlylove_> imtxc: 为啥还给了个M+的普通银联？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 啥玩意儿？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 已经收到了？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 嗯，金卡，带了张普通的储蓄卡
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦，那张借记卡上面有没压你的名字
<onlylove_> imtxc: 借记卡都不压的
<imtxc> onlylove_: P
<imtxc> onlylove_: 谁告诉你的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我的交行的借记卡就有名字
<onlylove_> imtxc: 高大上
<imtxc> onlylove_: 跟信用卡一起邮过来的借记卡，很可能压名字的，而且，免各种小额费用
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不过 M+ 卡本身就各种免，所以也无所谓啦
<imtxc> onlylove_: 爆额度啊
<imtxc> 1W？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 1W
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Firefox的omni.ja解压缩问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462535 虽然基本上改动都用extension了，但是总是有些时候需要直接在omni.ja里修改一些东西。不知道从哪个版本开始，直接点击Firefox自带的这个压缩文件打不开了(fire-roller)。格式不识别。无助了很久，后来发现
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩，金卡起步价，恭喜了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你现在要是觉得金卡不好看，可以先不激活
<imtxc> onlylove_: 直接网上申请普卡，秒过，一样的额度
<onlylove_> imtxc: 无所谓了……
<imtxc> 好吧，反正一般银行二卡都是想要多少张就可以申请多少张的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 普卡上限不就1W么
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不是
<onlylove_> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 其实就没有上限
<onlylove_> imtxc: 那咋回事……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 招行金卡有下限1w
<imtxc> onlylove_: 但是这也不说明普卡上限就1w
<imtxc> 明白不
<onlylove_> 好吧……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 招行还是良心了，金卡有下限，农行，中行，工行啥的，给你批 500 额度的金卡都很有可能…………
<imtxc> 百元额度的金卡也就四大做得出来
<onlylove_> imtxc: 500……金卡……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊，还没怎么刷，就爆了，所以我给注销了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 当时不懂事儿，想着把四大的卡收集齐了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对了，招行信用卡有个微信公众号，你关注一下
<imtxc> onlylove_: 以后消费提醒得靠它
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我就没微信……
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> onlylove_: 招行的微信公众号据说是业界标杆
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 每次都收到微信和短信双份提醒
<imtxc> palomino|working: 短信是收费的啊
<palomino|working> 不收吧
<imtxc> palomino|working: 哦，我错了，破马不刷小额
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> 300 还是 500 以上的会有免费短信
<imtxc> palomino|working: 收的啊，短信收费的银行我知道的就有两三家呢
<onlylove_> imtxc: 土豪马这种随便刷下就一个4K显示器的
<palomino|working> 招行不收
<imtxc> 交行的叫做用卡无忧
<palomino|working> 建行收我3块...
<imtxc> palomino|working: 额，咱俩的情况刚好相反，我的建行卡不收
<onlylove_> 我记得建行是收钱的
<palomino|working> 囧
<onlylove_> 不过是借记卡
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哦，四大的借记卡都收
<palomino|working> 建行给我了一张额度3000元的信用卡 :(
<onlylove_> imtxc: M+不错的样子，余额大于1000各种免
<imtxc> palomino|working: … 他们看不起土豪么
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩啊，那个卡还行，不过他们给你邮寄的话你不能选择卡面
<onlylove_> imtxc: 土豪马身上现金太多了
<imtxc> onlylove_: M+ 卡有N多种卡面
<zhiye1> 建行信用卡好申请不？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 额，是……我看过，寄过来的不是IC卡
<imtxc> zhiye1: 试试又不怀孕
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不会吧！
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我办工资卡的时候想办M+来着
<imtxc> onlylove_: M+ 还有不是 IC 的？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我这个就不是……
<imtxc> 高级
<onlylove_> imtxc: 晚上给你看
<imtxc> onlylove_: 说话说完整
<imtxc> 不然引起误会就不好了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 晚上拍图给你看！
<imtxc> onlylove_: 下班拍卡片的图发给我
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你上班的地方没有wifi？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不想用
<onlylove_> imtxc: 毛病太多
<imtxc> onlylove_: 有监控？
<imtxc> 哦
<onlylove_> imtxc: 必须的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 原来在TI的时候还有guestwifi，这边连guest都没
<imtxc> onlylove_: 好好用吧，别忘了还款日啥的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我先存好钱，让它自己扣着玩去
<imtxc> onlylove_: 不过一张卡也没啥事儿
<onlylove_> imtxc: 不是可以关联M+么
<imtxc> 嗯
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我的卡里面没有余额，所以没法自动还款
<tangin> onlylove_, 可以用其他行的卡还款, 不要手续费.
<onlylove_> tangin: 我没其他银行的卡……哦，有张建行的借记卡因为有盾没消
<tangin> onlylove_: 我用工资卡.
<onlylove_> tangin: 我工资卡也是招行的
<imtxc> onlylove_: 刚好，http://instagram.com/p/rGZEFSAV1d/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Instagram
<imtxc> onlylove_: 看看青蛙
<tangin> 马赛克
<onlylove_> imtxc: 看他拍的那个普卡，感觉不如金卡啊，那旧版的？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 和卡？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 嗯
<onlylove_> imtxc: 新版好看多了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 没有太关注过那个卡，不过招行卡现在真是鸡肋
<imtxc> onlylove_: 啥羊毛都没，积分还没用，我手里的这个运通看，积分就更没用了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我记得这几天见过工行的一个运通广告
<imtxc> onlylove_: 黑白菜？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 忘了，地铁上见到的，红绿蓝三色
<zhiye1> 什么黑白菜
<onlylove_> 吃饭去，下午就有的忙了，今天被吓到了
<onlylove_> 看看sikuli和selenium够用不吧
<onlylove_> 不够再说
<zhiye1> onlylove:怎么被吓到了
<onlylove_> zhiye1: 我要准备测试的framework，之前都是别人弄好我拿来用的
<zhiye1> 哦哦
<zhiye1> onlylove:加油吧。我代码出问题找了一上午，找到现在才发现逻辑弄错了，就是一个||和&&的错误...安心碎觉了
<gfxmode> 睡午觉了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为什么chrome能上网，ubuntu软件中心和firefox都上不了网呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462536 我连的是无线路由器，发现这个问题只存在于我的无线路由器，别人的无线路由器则不存在，但我的无线路由器在其他系统和设备上表现并无异常 奇怪为什么除
<^k^>  ─> 了chrome，ubuntu里别的东西都不能联网，包括软件中心和系统更新， 这个问题在13.10中就发现了，现在14.04依然是这样，求大神解答 …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine-1.5.5运行木马病毒trojan.win32.generic http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462538 这个运行后的错误提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 fenglelyng — 2014-07-31 13:19
<NoIE> 正在下载 ubuntu 14.04.1，网速到了 10.5Mib/秒，好开心。
<ytc> NoIE, ipv6么。。
<NoIE> ytc: 普通家庭的光纤啦。
<cuihao> 普通家庭哪里有光纤
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 很多地区三四百块钱就能光纤入户了
<cuihao> 很多发达地区
<cuihao> 唔，10.5Mib也不特别快嘛。学校有100Mib呢。
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 比如山东／河北移动，360，10M
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 10M为毛用光纤，以太网足矣。
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 光纤成本更低啊
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 而且以后容易扩展啊
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 这样
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 膜拜发达地区
<nyfair> 发达地区权贵尼豪
<cuihao> 意识到中国各地区发展如此不平衡
 * jusss 我的网是Nat3 好悲摧
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 很多农村地区拉以太网很贵的
 * cuihao 家里还在用 2M 的 ADSL。
<arch> 麻烦问下，我现在有xfsprogs（xfs文件系统的相关工具）的源代码，假如我只想调用其中的一个函数，应该怎么写makefile啊
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 是啊，我家拉以太网也很贵的
<nyfair> 这和makefile有什么关系？
<adam8157> http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2014/07/30/help/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Homeless！我需要你的帮助！
<arch> nyfair, 就是怎么编译
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 你那才是发达地区？这么小的带宽只有帝都有了吧。。。
<cuihao> wzssyqa, ADSL 好不好
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 难道还有 10M 的ADSL 么……
<wzssyqa> cuihao: 用过8M的
<nyfair> adam8157: h1-b是什么签证？
<cuihao> wzssyqa, 快到物理极限了吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 技术工作签
<sssslang> hi，有没有兄弟近期有换工作的打算？我们的团队有空缺，主要工作是负责服务的稳定，包括自动化运维，负载均衡，平台性能监控等。
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 做什么的？
<jusss> 光纤都没有外网Ip吗?
<nyfair> adam8157: 我也是工作签啊，有什么区别
<wzssyqa> jusss: 看运营商
<nyfair> sssslang: 有
<wzssyqa> jusss: 山东移动／北京联通确认有
<adam8157> nyfair: 你的高级, 你的不限制最低薪酬, 你的允许移民倾向
<sssslang> wzssyqa, nyfair devops的工作。
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 说是公司做什么行当的
<sssslang> 互联网公司，项目是对外云端产品。
<nyfair> sssslang: 时间 地点 钱
<adam8157> sssslang: 色狼你应该po一张照片, 然后这里的哲学家们就义无反顾的去了
<sssslang> base在北京，西二旗，钱我定不了，需要自己谈
<adam8157> nyfair: 求L1
<wzssyqa> ss
<sssslang> adam8157: 我有不搞基，阿蛋是坏人
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 大体范围，就知道你们大体需要什么水平的了
<jusss> wzssyqa Nat2能做作服务器被访问吗
<adam8157> sssslang: 吸引他们
<sssslang> wzssyqa: 什么大体范围？
<nyfair> 钱/工作时间
<imtxc> sssslang: yoooooooo 在哪里
<adam8157> sssslang: 你要什么水平的? 我帮你想想谁合适
<imtxc> sssslang: 钱、工作时间
<sssslang> 钱我不清楚。正常工作时间。
<nyfair> 蛋蛋自己不就在腐国公司么
 * jiero 现在需要工作时间下午到傍晚的，成都的工作
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 比如要1k的 wzssyqa 和要 1000k 的 adam8157 肯定不一个档次
<adam8157> nyfair: 窝的base是Man of Isle啊
<nyfair> sssslang: 美国领事馆的正常工作时间还是社保办事处呃正常工作时间？
<sssslang> adam8157: 需要懂能写代码，能折腾的运维工程师。
<jusss> ...
<adam8157> nyfair: Isle of Man
<nyfair> Man在古英语里是个人类国家的名字吧
<adam8157> sssslang: toy
<sssslang> nyfair: 互联网公司的正常工作时间。
<jiero> nyfair:  Asshole of Man - 我总觉得和 Isle of Man 太谐音
<sssslang> adam8157: toy瞧不上我们，肯定。
<jusss> 写代码到什么程度?
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 看来你们自己也不太知道自己需要什么样子的
<jiero> jusss: 去刷刷，也许他们会爱上你
<jusss> 写Hello 和开关机的可以考虑下我
<sssslang> wzssyqa: 可能是我没明白你的意思。这个岗位是有区分度的，不会只招一个人。
<jusss> Jiero 我也想试试
<wzssyqa> sssslang: 我理解错鸟
<nyfair> 米国领事馆 每周休息3天，每天工作6小时，东西方节日都休息
<nyfair> 社保办事处 每周休息3.5天，每天工作5小时
<jusss> 你们要能做到什么程度的?
 * nyfair 要求不高，时薪300
<nyfair> 有意向请发邮件nyfair@qq.com
<adam8157> nyfair: 有效时薪还是普通时薪
<jusss> 会写Hello 开关机 求带走 no kidding
<nyfair> adam8157: 普通，当然得允许有打酱油的时间
<uraplutonium> jiero: isle of sky，天空岛
 * adam8157 要求不高，时薪234
<jusss> 如果招实习生也请带走
<tangin> sssslang: 你不说大约什么价钱, 大家就不知道你们需要什么级别的sa
<tangin> sssslang: 你如果说, 20 - 30k, 我们就知道要推荐xx, 你说 12 - 18k, 我们也知道要推荐xxx, 但是你不说....
<sssslang> 需要能看得懂简单的C和shell，能写python，能看懂软件的文档，会配置 [能了解服务器当前性能瓶颈]
<nyfair> adam8157: 王大喷子的blog貌似弄了很多乱七八糟的js功能，用鼠标中键单机都会跳转过去
<tangin> sssslang: 那我推荐 onlylove_
<jusss> 那我报名可以吗
<sssslang> tangin: 好吧，我估计是15-20k左右
<tangin> sssslang: 15 - 20呀. 那还得想想.
<sssslang> 如果能力不错，可以在增加。
<sssslang> jusss: 我们会加班，是常态。
<sssslang> 最近项目比较紧张。
<sssslang> jusss: 所以我说是互联网公司的工作时间。
<nyfair> sssslang: 加班给几倍？
<jusss> 加班可以接受,但我刚毕业,通信专业,要吗
<sssslang> nyfair: 厂里加班不给钱。周末加班可以算倒休，但周末很少加班。
<sssslang> jusss: 你方便发给我一份简历吗？ gmail  xofyarg
 * nyfair 加班不加倍的已经算黑厂了，还有不给的？
<jusss> 好
<adam8157> tangin: 尼码现在不root了?
<tangin> adam8157: 什么root?
<nyfair> jusss: 少年，写个滤波器出来
<sssslang> nyfair: 是的，感觉现在都这状态，其他厂也好不到哪里去。
<adam8157> tangin: login
<tangin> adam8157: 我在windows下
<adam8157> tangin: md
<jusss> 不会,只会Hello
<tangin> adam8157: 不过用的是administrator账号
<sssslang> 薪水是时间堆出来的，工作时间和薪水成正比，所以薪水看起来比一些公司高。
<imtxc> tangin: 你不是色大象么
<tangin> imtxc: 你说 iMader?
<imtxc> tangin: 恩啊
<sssslang> tangin: onlylove 也考虑换工作？
<nyfair> 我刚毕业那会儿还在鬼子公司上班，中国人都知道鬼子抠门，人家加班还给加倍工资
<tangin> imtxc: 不是.
<tangin> sssslang: 他比较合适.
<sssslang> nyfair: 加班给钱的一般不加班。
<sssslang> 否则给不起。
<imtxc> sssslang: 假期呢
<nyfair> sssslang: 你是在哪个次元上班的？
<imtxc> sssslang: 加班的公司不给钱，你这就是瞎说了吧
<nyfair> sssslang: 很多硬盘人加班费都超过基本工资
<tangin> sssslang: 我之前听这个频道里面的人说, 日企有些加班多, 并且加班费不会少
<sssslang> imtxc: 假期不加班。
 * adam8157 以前公司加班需要申请, 老板一般不批
<imtxc> sssslang: 靠赚加班费生活的人有很多
 * imtxc 现在公司连请假都不需要申请，别说加班了
<tangin> adam8157: 好公司. 但是实际上还是去加班了?
 * imtxc 老板有事找不到我就是请假了
<adam8157> imtxc: 壕
<qiao> tangin: 贵公司加班有加班费。。
<nyfair> 别人想加班还要申请，这居然还有义务加班不给钱的？
<tangin> qiao: 恩, 我们公司是有. 但是不多.
<imtxc> adam8157: 我们小厂，没有完善的请假制度……
<sssslang> 如果有这种好公司，推荐给我吧 T_T
<tangin> qiao: 而且基本工资就不高
<imtxc> 所以只能想走就走了。。
<qiao> tangin: 有加班费的都是壕公司。。
<tangin> qiao: 算上加班费也比不上it公司呀
<nyfair> qiao: 首席自己就是壕
<qiao> nyfair: 壕个毛。。就那点工资。。
<jiuerd1> 加班费和临时工一个价位
<imtxc> qiao: 膜拜首席
<sssslang> onlylove: 有兴趣吗？
<qiao> imtxc: 0_0
<imtxc> sssslang: 位置在哪里
<sssslang> 北京西二旗
<imtxc> sssslang: 我是说西二旗哪里嘛
<imtxc> sssslang: 下地铁是班车还是步行
<tangin> 班车或者步行.
<adam8157> imtxc: 你问太多了
<sssslang> imtxc: 步行到地铁大概7、 8分钟
<imtxc> sssslang: 具体在哪里嘛
 * adam8157 现在每天BMW, bus, metro, walk
<sssslang> 远的话有班车。
<sssslang> 百度大厦
<imtxc> 哦哦
<imtxc> 度娘啊
<nyfair> 度娘啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 终于被你逼出来了
 * adam8157 momo sssslang 
<sssslang> ……
<imtxc> sssslang: 你们部门是卖外卖的还是做书包的呢
<sssslang> adam8157: 反正你是知道的，我不说你也会说。
<sssslang> imtxc: 做团购
<sssslang> lol
 * imtxc 每天路上好多人发百度外卖的传单
<sssslang> 求继续推荐啊。
<nyfair> 做团购我有经验，你们要不要找个顾问
<sssslang> 开玩笑的，做网络安全的
 * nyfair 长期代理岛国河蟹物团购
 * nyfair 提供偷税漏税分发一条龙服务
<adam8157> sssslang: 我这么专业, 怎么会
<jusss> 充气娃娃?
<sssslang> adam8157: 表明很正直
 * nyfair 深谙各种淑女绅士的河蟹
<nyfair> jusss: 腻邹凯
<nyfair> jusss: 国产的2w，进口的20w，我脑子有病走私这种东西
<sssslang> jusss: 你发邮件了吗？
<zhiye1> ...
<jusss> 现在在车上呢,没法发邮件
<nyfair> jusss: 老司机老司机
<sssslang> 哦，没关系，我怕你发了我没收到。
<jusss> 你们招几个人呀?我比较水
<nyfair> jusss: 牛牛你连qqmail都能找出漏洞还怕这个么
 * jusss 没有呀,你记错了吧
<nyfair> jusss: 中午有人提起你发现qqmail的tls有问题
<jusss> 这个Java客户端好难用 jmirc-m
<jusss> 那好早以前的事了,Qq邮箱不支持Starttls
<uraplutonium> 手机的irc客户端，感觉mango lite不错
<onlylove> jusss: 现在支持了？
<jusss> 我的是Symbian s40
<jusss> 当然现在也不支持
<yunfan> nyfair: 走私啥？ 按摩棒？
<onlylove> yunfan: 20W，估计是娃娃
<onlylove> yunfan: 我今天开会去了，听着晕晕的
<jusss> 除了Gmail支持国内都不支持貌似
<sssslang> onlylove: 听说你考虑换工作？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不需要娃娃吧 男人有用的只是那几两肉而已 其他的都是累赘
<onlylove> yunfan: 说是要写公共类
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么公共类
<onlylove> yunfan: 我对公共类啥的一窍不通
<onlylove> yunfan: 测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 测试基础
<yunfan>  onlylove 我没明白
<onlylove> sssslang: 听说度娘加班不给钱
<sssslang> onlylove: 是的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是要写基础framework
<sssslang> 就是早晨来得晚，晚上走得晚。
<onlylove> sssslang: 在西二旗已经够辛苦了，你还加班不给钱
<onlylove> sssslang: 早上来的晚无所谓，晚上走的晚你让我怎么泡妹子
<sssslang> onlylove: 这不是我定的，但是薪水和工作时间是有关系的，一般会比同类公司多一些。
<onlylove> sssslang: 从度娘薅一个度娘？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边不理解啊，你知道是咋回事不
<onlylove> yunfan: 听上去像二次开发
<sssslang> onlylove: 也行，有部门没几个男孩。
<onlylove> sssslang: 等我先忙完这块再说吧
<onlylove> sssslang: 新项目刚启动
<sssslang> :)
<yunfan> onlylove: 哦 我知道了 这个不需要你写吧 你又不是主管
<onlylove> selenium的那个类又下不动了
<onlylove> 我恨GFW
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是现在就我一个写代码的，还TM用java，我一点不会啊……
<onlylove> yunfan: 事情倒是不难，就是自动拍图
<sssslang> onlylove: 来我们这吧，拒绝java :D
<onlylove> sssslang: 我要是和你说，我就会shell和perl，你不得掐死我
<nyfair> 卧槽，看不起java
<nyfair> 来战
<yunfan> onlylove: 怎么会下不动?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道，我公司高大上的网
<sssslang> onlylove: 我确实不大喜欢perl，我们这边有些老perl都没人维护了。
<sssslang> adam8157: 蛋！
<onlylove> yunfan: firefox自己下载会断，我搞了wget，可是wget也停了
<adam8157> sssslang: 嗯?
<onlylove> sssslang: 那就不维护，让它烂掉
<jusss> 有写Scheme的就好了,可以学习
<nyfair> onlylove: 下载软件，认准渣雷5，有vip也可以用新版渣雷，适用于所有网络情况
<onlylove> nyfair: 擦，不敢用啊，用会被断网的
<sssslang> adam8157: 没事，就是ping一下你
<sssslang> onlylove: 烂掉还有重写。
<onlylove> 谁知道googleapis.com是水家的破机器
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* googleapis.com)
<onlylove> sssslang: 重写就可以不用perl了啊
<onlylove> sssslang: python啥的
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是渣雷确实好啊，各种破网络依然可以用得欢
<onlylove> sssslang: 虽然我一直不习惯python的自动缩进啥的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是公司有乌龟屁股
<sssslang> 我们现在尽量用python
<jusss> Ssslang 你的Twitter头像是不是替身草人?
<sssslang> jusss: 是的。
<sssslang> :D
<onlylove> sssslang: 我不想黑，python因为学起来快，所以渣代码多
<adam8157> http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/jieshao.html  略丑...
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 招商银行全币种国际芯片卡-一卡全币 通行全球
<sssslang> onlylove: 是的，所以要代码审核
<Destine> adam8157, 怎么大家都申了这张全币种？
<adam8157> Destine: 有芯片了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我发现这类全币种只能出国旅游玩玩，各种网购都不能刷
<adam8157> 变丑了不开心
<yunfan> onlylove: python许多java型的代码 典型的就是虹猫
<adam8157> nyfair: 海淘, 国内亚马逊, 超市, 星巴克, 饭店
<yunfan> 出国旅游又是个大坑 adam8157
<tenzu> adam8157: 说你是壕你还不承认
<wzssyqa> adam8157: Destine 前两天还告诉我没有这个卡
<onlylove> 每次下到10%就断掉
<sssslang> adam8157: 这卡有啥好处？
<Destine> wzssyqa, 赶脚自己不能再申请了。。。
<wzssyqa> Destine: 卡壕。你壕
<adam8157> sssslang: IHG酒店免费升级, 出国刷非美元免货币转换费
<Destine> wzssyqa, 我前两天又搞了一张。。。再搞剁手。
<wzssyqa> Destine: 哪个行的？
<tenzu> 我只有饼都银行的, 还没开卡, 嗯嗯
<adam8157> Destine: 递刀
<zhiye1> tenzu:什么事冰毒银行
<Destine> adam8157, 我没有再申请好吧。
<tenzu> zhiye1: 饼都, 不是冰毒
<Destine> tenzu, 冰毒。。。银行。。。
<sssslang> adam8157: 好，下班就去办卡，但怎么出国？
<tenzu> Destine: 不是你想的那样
<Destine> tenzu, 你。。。我觉得你好危险。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 昨晚成了一些, 大概三个月瘦了八斤
<Destine> adam8157, 不错呀！
<adam8157> s/成/称/
<tenzu> adam8157: 你把肌肉练没了?
<Destine> 。。。
<adam8157> s/些/下/
<tenzu> 错别字真多的阿当
<Destine> 。。。
<zhiye1> 想我体重两百八  可怎么活啊
<adam8157> tenzu: 最近锻炼加强, 腹肌越发明显, 同时看到肋骨和六块腹肌是什么水平
<Destine> 我是新搞了张白金，就决定消停一段。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 白金.....
<adam8157> Destine: 递刀
<tenzu> adam8157: 我不锻炼也有一块腹肌啊, 你弱爆了
<Destine> adam8157, 挺好看的水平啊。
<Destine> tenzu, 我还有一块呢，切。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，度娘云不能爬墙了？
<tenzu> Destine: 肋条和五花肉就好看?
<nyfair> onlylove: 度娘云怎么爬墙？
<tenzu> adam8157: 多吃蛋白粉长身体
<Destine> adam8157, 现在不都说谁都能搞到金卡么，普卡都不容易见到了，于是我就决定搞个白金提高一下逼格。
<onlylove> nyfair: 前两天还能下载chrome呢，今天下载个jar文件，和我说资源不存在
<zhiye1> 金卡普卡装逼都没区别，好多女孩都不认识金卡
<nyfair> onlylove: chrome不是自动更新的么？g婊的后台流氓进程
<onlylove> nyfair: 我说的是，另外一个jar文件，和chrome没关系
<nyfair> onlylove: 度娘云肯定没翻墙功能吧
<onlylove> zhiye1: 怎么会没区别，颜色明显不一样，金卡有gold字符标示
<zhiye1> ... 我每次买包烟也拿着我这破招行的烂金卡刷
<onlylove> nyfair: 我要下载一个googleapis.com里面放的jar文件咋办
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* googleapis.com)
<nyfair> onlylove: 哪个jar?
<adam8157> tenzu: 早餐牛奶, 午餐七分饱, 晚餐三个鸡蛋加牛奶, 啤酒水果咖啡不限量
<zhiye1> 售票员直说，哎呀，你这卡咋是黄的呀
<onlylove> nyfair: selenium的standalone
<Destine> 完了，感觉金卡不能要了。
<onlylove> zhiye1: 难道普卡的红色见多了？
<onlylove> Destine: 今天我刚拿到金卡
<adam8157> Destine: 我不办花钱的卡
<nyfair> onlylove: 官网不行么？
<zhiye1> Destine:我申请建行5000额度的 尼玛居然没批。招行1W额度的，18天就寄到公司了
<onlylove> nyfair: 下到10%就断，快疯了
<adam8157> Destine: 全币卡是visa signature, 比白金级别高, 虽然在招商的级别里和金卡一样
<Destine> adam8157, 是呀，我也觉得signature挺不错的，再去招行里看看，算了。
<adam8157> Destine: 你的白金年费多少...
<Destine> adam8157, 不告诉你~
<zhiye1> 。。。
<adam8157> Destine: 递刀
<Destine> adam8157, 免得你又逮着说我。
<adam8157> Destine: 富婆
<nyfair> http://selenium-release.storage.googleapis.com/2.42/selenium-server-standalone-2.42.2.jar
<^k^> ⇪ t: 长度=33.21 MiB ; encoding=None ; type=application/java-archive
<nyfair> 这个？
<Destine> adam8157, 木有，N社工资你又不是不知道。
<adam8157> Destine: 我知道啊, 高啊
<adam8157> Destine: 贵司猎头找过我给double呢
<adam8157> Destine: 拜
<Destine> adam8157, 。。。
<nyfair> onlylove: build.opensuse.org可以翻墙
<tenzu> adam8157: 咖啡喝多了不好吧
<Destine> adam8157, 求被double。
<adam8157> tenzu: 除了利尿, 别的没啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是那个包
<tangin> adam8157: 喝多了, 涨肚
<tenzu> adam8157: 然后你去了half salary的公司?
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/source/home:nyfair/mingw64-toolchain/_service:download_url:selenium-server-standalone-2.42.2.jar?rev=2b92504e93a53c72857074c7450d4116
<^k^> ⇪ t: 401 => Net::HTTPUnauthorized for https://build.opensuse.org/source/home:nyfair/mingw64-toolchain/_service:download_url:selenium-server-standalone-2.42.2.jar?rev=2b92504e93a53c72857074c7450d4116 -- no credentials found, provide some with #add_auth -- available realms: API loginin get head
<adam8157> tangin: 咖啡? 利尿啊, 不会涨肚
<tangin> adam8157: 喝多了...
<sssslang> adam8157: 你现在在忙啥？
<nyfair> https://build.opensuse.org/source/home:nyfair/mingw64-toolchain/_service:download_url:selenium-server-standalone-2.42.2.jar?rev=2b92504e93a53c72857074c7450d4116
<adam8157> sssslang: 修bug, 主要是驱动
<adam8157> sssslang: 例如今天在看的"[Stag 6][BTM]System hangs when resuming from suspend"
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛好厉害
<sssslang> adam8157: 赞啊。
<nyfair> onlylove: opensuse的build service是个很好用的肉便器，我经常用它压动画
<adam8157> sssslang: 正经的少, 大多workaround, backport, bisect.......
<sssslang> adam8157: 怎么被你这么一说感觉逼格就降下来了。
<adam8157> sssslang: 事实如此啊 =,=
<sssslang> nyfair: 在suse工作？
<nyfair> sssslang: 不是novell么，我在哪边人肉下就知道了
<sssslang> 我错了，忘记suse是novell的了。
<tangin> attachmate
 * adam8157 有个项目倒掉了, 开心的删掉git repo
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<Destine>  还有netiq呢，虽然我其实不知道是干嘛的。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 越维护越闹心, 更别说放那一年多想删不能删的感觉了
<tangin> Destine: 用来测试网上的人的智商的一个网站.
<tangin> Destine: 类似 http://www.guabu.com/iq/
<^k^> tangin: ⇪ 世界上最著名的智商测试_iq测试_测试自己智商有多少_在线测智商
<Destine> tangin, 有道理。
<nyfair> sssslang: 其实我是5美分，经常说自由民主的坏话钓鱼引出各类5毛，然后向上层组织汇报
<sssslang> O_O
<tangin> Destine: 你拿贵兄弟公司的api做一个irc bot, 放在这个频道里, 观测大家说话. 一个月之后就给每个人的智商打个分.
<adam8157> tangin: 唐寅?
<tangin> adam8157: 哦草?
<tangin> adam8157: 你怎么知道?
<tangin> adam8157: 你是?
<adam8157> tangin: 你的债主
<tangin> adam8157: 不过不好意思, 我是躺淫
<adam8157> tangin: 姿势不错
<palomino|working> 能不能开个新项目解决一下linux下intel集显对4k mst显示器的支持... adam8157
<sssslang> nyfair: my.opera.com的空间没了，都没提供备份……
<alvin_rxg> Title: My Opera is now closed - Opera Software (@ opera.com)
<adam8157> palomino|working: 听不懂mst
<nyfair> adam8157: 话说我实在不明白那些犹太人死皮赖脸要以色列国籍干嘛，丢了美国国籍在美国还是要交同样的税啊
<palomino|working> multi stream transport?
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪马用的东西，肯定是土豪物
<onlylove> adam8157: 添加支持就是，错不了
<adam8157> nyfair: 腐国主义嘛
<palomino|working> 就是把4k的视频信号分成左右屏两路输出给显示器... adam8157
<adam8157> nyfair: 双国籍吧, 美国国籍很难丢掉
<adam8157> palomino|working: 哦, 我组以前同事搞过, 一个IBM的高分显示器, 两路才行
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看巴勒斯坦和以色列打的那么厉害，就知道了
<palomino|working> 是的,现在intel集显的驱动在linux下并不支持它 adam8157
<palomino|working> 于是我只能用4k@30hz adam8157
<adam8157> palomino|working: 显示器顺丰给我, problem solved
<onlylove> palomino|working: 液晶不是0HZ么
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • gitolite搭建git服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462541 带css的html 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-07-31 15:44
<palomino|working> >_< adam8157
<adam8157> onlylove: 硬件刷新和信号刷新, 俩意思
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没啥，adam只是想薅马毛而已
<palomino|working> 到是有个便宜的3*的4k显示器...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 3*....像butt和a-hole
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> (_*_)
<adam8157> ...
<palomino|working> T_T
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马小心adam拿了显示器不干活
<palomino|working> ....
<jusss> 打倒土豪,分土豪的钱 玩具 还有小黄片
<palomino|working> 应该不至于吧,区区一个4k显示器,adam分分钟买下啊
<adam8157> onlylove: 本来就没准备干活, 送给我他就不用操心了而已
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看到了吧，图样
<palomino|working> ........
 * tenzu 觉得阿当越来越犀利了
<yunfan> 工业上有没有把沙子磨成粉末的设备？  adam8157
<yunfan> nyfair: 你现在也学司马南 要洗白了
<palomino|working> David Airlie at Red Hat
<palomino|working> 这位有人认识么
<adam8157> yunfan: 我不晓得...
<onlylove> jusss: 你真笨，土豪还需要小黄片？人都玩真的
<nyfair> yunfan: 司马夹头可是粑粑国的好同志
<nyfair> onlylove: 花钱把人雇来现场玩真的，然后自己在一旁看？
<nyfair> onlylove: 你别说，真有人有这种趣味
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不就是司马的私徒？
<nyfair> yunfan: 咄！
<jusss> 生徒是啥意思?
<nyfair> student
<jusss> 看过一部动漫 生徒手册
<nyfair> 先生=teacher 生徒=student 教授=doctor
<yunfan> nyfair: 哼哼 给司马大师生个儿子
<jusss> 叫兽不是Professor吗
<nyfair> 日文的教授
<yunfan> 砂田，是明清时期甘肃及陇中地区的一种土地利用方法
<yunfan> jusss: 处理器？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你们那可有砂田
<imtxc> 哟啊
<imtxc> 有啊
<jusss> 处理器不是Process吗
<nyfair> 有没有物理帝，冰川化掉是淡水还是海水？
<yunfan> 明显是淡水嘛 没听说过中东国家打算拉冰山弄回去做淡水嘛
<^k^> jusss: define:生徒 not defined.
<jusss> 作Sa工资高不?我用不用报个培训班?考个证?
<jusss> Test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  16:18
<nyfair> 大丈夫
<nyfair> yunfan: 中东那群逗逼靠谱？
<nyfair> yunfan: 这堆人和黑蜀黍一个蠢样，靠石油发家的
<nyfair> 当年阿拉伯帝国称霸时，这群蠢货就是贝都因人的奴隶
<yunfan> nyfair: 想想也没问题啊 盐分和水的熔点不一样啊
<yunfan> 水结冰了 盐分不就析出了么
<nyfair> beduin和berber才是阿拉伯正统
<nyfair> 就如同而今那堆突厥人和土库曼人也好意思自称波斯伊朗一样扯淡
<nyfair> 阿拉上海拧才是正统，硬盘人滚粗
<wiiw> 油价贵
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 我把金山快盘卸载了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462542 不知道是什么原因，自从在官网下载了快盘的deb版，用在我的13.04上之后，每过一段时间，我同步的文件，就莫名其妙地丢失一下。 总之，不知道怎么回事，就进了快盘的回收站。前两次，我都找回来了。
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> palomino|working: 马叔
<huntxu> adam8157: æ·¡æ·¡
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛儿
 * hamo 应该请假去上海看拆奶罩
<imtxc> hamo: 没有好相机不好意思去啊
<hamo> imtxc: 随随便便去就好了，又不是去拍照的
<nyfair> hamo: 说起这个，我今天上班刚下地铁就有人来问CJ在哪里，我毫不犹豫的指了指相反的方向
 * palomino|working momo huntxu 
<hamo> nyfair: 这个，不合适吧，万一人家是去YP的呢？
<hamo> nyfair: 看展览耽误就耽误了
<sssslang> hamo: 好久不见
<hamo> sssslang: 色狼
<sssslang> ...
<sssslang> 这外号到底是谁给我起的
<nyfair> hamo: FFF团才是正统
<nyfair> sssslang: 你自己
<sssslang> nyfair: no, 是 huahua,我想起来了。
<adam8157> sssslang: 我是听 hamo 说的
<sssslang> adam8157: 你俩绝对有X情，分开一段时间后就又在一起了。
<adam8157> sssslang: 你说得好有道理, 我竟无法反驳
<tangin> ...
<palomino|working> .....
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 好耳熟
<yunfan> 王垠又被解雇了 额
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的祖先也未必就是上海本地的吧
<yunfan> 太平天国时期 江浙好多地主土豪涌入上海
<drowning> qiut 开个大
<yunfan> 我们这也去了不少
<hamo> yunfan: 往上捯，不是都应该是非洲人么？
<yunfan> sssslang: 你可以叫他 哗哗
<yunfan> hamo: 这个未必 非洲起源说只是人种起源的一种说法而已
<hamo> yunfan: 那就都是北京人
<yunfan> 这种隔了几百万甚至几千万年的事情 靠各地出土几个化石 没有啥说服力 只能说学术圈的人 大部分认可这个
<sssslang> yunfan: 他现在不来了吗？
<yunfan> 但是像祖先几代从哪里迁移过来 这是可以考察的
<yunfan> hamo: 谁说都是北京人 ？
<yunfan> 算了 你还是学洗脑教材那一套
 * adam8157 看我就没说话
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 安装深度影音无法解决依赖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462544 如题，安装深度影音无法解决依赖，已添加深度源，终端反馈如下： taxue@taoism:~$ sudo apt-get install deepin-media-player 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些
 * yunfan 因为你水平不高 插不上嘴
<jiero> 北京人
<jiero> yunfan: 翻着词典说话的人。
 * hamo 可耻的匿了
 * hamo s/的/得
<yunfan> jiero: 这话不假
 * jiero 朝hamo发射黏合剂
<adam8157> hamo: 一样, 可耻的人 匿了
 * jiero 欺负 yunfan 你有本事和掌握了全部google 信息的机器人对打
<adam8157> 应该说 yunfan 你有本事解决一下 jiero 的问题
<yunfan> jiero: 我不吃激将法 尤其是来自loser的
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。
<jiero> yunfan:  我一般不用激将法，好无聊的。
<onlylove> adam8157: 你别嘲笑 yunfan，你有本事先解决 jiero的问题
<jiero> yunfan: 只是看看你，期待你真的能打赢机器人。
<adam8157> onlylove: 我认怂
<yunfan> jiero: 你一上来就堆我这种大boss用激将法这种昏招  难怪没进步 很容易沮丧嘛
<yunfan> 我这里又雷暴了 tmd
<jiero> yunfan: 我一直都很沮丧好吧。。。好久好久了。
<jiero> yunfan: 大boss。。。去收拾 nyfair 反 g势力
<yunfan> jiero: nyfair 也是大boss 你可以先拿点虾兵蟹将练手升级
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> 吃饭
<ytc> 吃饭
<adam8157> hamo: www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
 * mikecao why not www.bing.com
<mikecao> www.so.com
<adam8157> mikecao: 我的意思是看百度新界面
<mikecao> adam8157, 土豪，为啥这礼拜三最后一此打球？
<adam8157> mikecao: 我司不是搬到朝阳了么...
<hamo> adam8157: 还好啊
<mikecao> adam8157, 你不是每天都WFH 么
<adam8157> mikecao: 不是
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋，年化3.06的收益如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 我又没钱买理财...
<adam8157> freeflying: 这个3.06还不如定存啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 美金的
<adam8157> freeflying: 我没美金, 没关注过...
<freeflying> adam8157: 划算不
<adam8157> freeflying: 没概念
<freeflying> adam8157: 你可是我心目中得理财专家啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我从不买理财, 你盲目崇拜了
<freeflying> adam8157: 忽悠，你又没买房，年收那么多的
<adam8157> freeflying: 没必要骗你, 余额宝里两千多块钱, 就这样
<freeflying> adam8157: 嘚瑟吧你，我又不跟你借钱的
 * nyfair 召唤python菊苣
<nyfair> max(generator)，如果generator生成的size是0，max(())会报错，有没有什么语法糖可以用用？
<adam8157> freeflying: 这段对话里一句假话没有, 我何必跟你逗闷子 =,=
<nyfair> 没有老司机？
<nyfair> sssslang: 度娘hr君，快把这个当作面试题
<mikecao> 美金，真有钱。。。
<TreeTop> nyfair: max()接受的Iterable必须是非空的
<nyfair> TreeTop: 我当然知道这个啦
<nyfair> TreeTop: 所以我只想要个语法糖，让它为空的时候就老老实实返回None
<TreeTop> nyfair: 不知道什么是语法糖，我觉得max前判断一下就好了，空的就none
<nyfair> 为这种破事写个if再缩进下太麻烦
<nyfair> TreeTop: generator判断很麻烦的好伐，必须遍历
<TreeTop> nyfair: generator找最大只能遍历哦，lazy evaluation的都是
<TreeTop> nyfair: 可以把max包装一下咯
<TreeTop> nyfair: 一次就好了
<hamo> freeflying: 土豪，你忘了他炒股的
<nyfair> 疼
<nyfair> 换ruby了
<tangin> ruby 大法好
<freeflying> hamo: 是哦
<freeflying> hamo: 话说这个R2风险，年化3.06的值得搞不
<hamo> freeflying: 年化才3.06?
<freeflying> hamo: 定存的年利率才0.6好像
<hamo> freeflying: 多长时间的？
<freeflying> hamo: 1å¹´
<hamo> freeflying: 一年3.06太少了
<hamo> freeflying: http://www.yypt.com/home/finprod/index!info.action?prodCode=10081924
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 2014年第29期天天万利宝X款（贵宾款）
<freeflying> hamo: 没办法啊
<freeflying> hamo: 这个是美金
<hamo> freeflying: 美金啊，那挺高的了
<freeflying> hamo: R2的能保本吧
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 采访：台湾鸟哥：希望再来大陆做交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462545 学习Linux的人，《鸟哥的Linux私房菜》（以下简称《私房菜》）可谓是必备书籍，“鸟哥”这个名字大家也不陌生。听说鸟哥去大学当老师了，鸟哥最近过得如何，简繁中文是否会对采访造成障
<hamo> freeflying: R2是不保本的
<hamo> freeflying: 有R的都是不保本的
<hamo> freeflying: 但是基本上发生概率不大，你要小心，美金很多结构性理财
<onlylove> hamo: 对理财很有研究啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，别working了，帮我写代码
<hamo> onlylove: 就是YY一下
<palomino|working> 下班,byebye
<nyfair> 呆湾人民多奇志
<nyfair> 上回我在github上跟呆湾人胡扯，原本我以为他们只是黑土共，后来发现其实他们本来就是无政府主义者
<nyfair> 只要是政府他们都黑
<nyfair> 因为政府约束了人民的自由
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，咋办啊，我之前是做运维自动化的，结果这群人以为自动化就是啥都自动化，现在让我写测试自动化，这完全两回事啊
<hamo> onlylove: 去搞编码自动化，然后啥都自动化了
<onlylove> hamo: 牛……
<onlylove> 下班先……
<onlylove> 走一步看一步吧……
<GODDOG> 各位大神 我又来无脑问问题了
<GODDOG> 在挂载iso文件的时候 Block device required 这个错误是什么原因啊？
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 你怎么挂载的
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 我给你截图 稍等
<GODDOG> mk3548208: http://imagebin.org/316745
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 你挂载到media目录干什么，试试挂载到/mnt目录下
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 我没有／mnt目录 /media目录也是我在根目录下建立的
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 那么建立mnt目录
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 你的什么系统，没mnt
<GODDOG> mk3548208: OSX
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu resolv.conf timeout问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462546 客户端在resolv.conf中设置timeout无效 默认timeout是5秒，options timeout:2改成2秒，但是测试时还是5秒。。。 有没有人遇到相同的情况？ 求解答 T _ T 统计信息: 发表于 由 xdxduser — 2014-07-31 18:08
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 相同的错误
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 我记得osx双击就可以了的
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 双击提示是找不到可装载文件系统 但是我在系统库中找到了彩蛋60
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 错了 是 cd9660 这个文件系统文件
<mk3548208> GODGOD,mac不是很清楚，我帮你找找
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 查到说是 iso文件不是一个块 设备 在linux下有mdconfig这个命令
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 来制定一个文件为一个块设备 但是OS X 下不提供这个命令
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 用这个命令试试  hdiutil mount sample.iso
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 谢谢
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 我在研究一下
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 这个命令不行，我就没法了
<GODDOG> mk3548208: 无可装载文件系统
<mk3548208> GODDOG, 你看看这个freenode有没有max os x的频道，或许可以帮助你，按理说max　ｏｓ　ｘ可以双击挂载的
<GODDOG> mk3548208: OSX 系统最蛋疼的是 有很多命令 在命令行下不提供
<jiero> /msg imtxc  相机真的是一分钱一分货。那么你买了啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥
<imtxc> jiero: 恩，一分钱一分货，1块钱2分货，10块钱3分货
<jiero> imtxc: 也是，我看佳能的怎么画质都那么差呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 然后就是松下了
<jiero> imtxc: 230卖掉了相机，我现在没相机了！
<jiero> imtxc:  http://ershou.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.Vsnfi2&id=39930155791
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 松下 FH6 黑色便携防抖数码相机 卡片机 2013 送包卡 桌面三脚架-淘宝二手
<sennn> 試了各種發行版，ubuntu才是王道！！！
<sennn> 中州韻 輸入法真好用 比某狗差不了哪兒去，哈哈哈！
<onlylove> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/316763
<onlylove> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/316764
<cuihao> sennn, 这输入法和Ubuntu有毛线关系。Ubuntu自带的ibus难用得一笔 ←_←
<onlylove> cuihao: 别，ibus除了反应慢点，暂时没太大坏处
<cuihao> onlylove, 前几天装上Ubuntu，ibus连“你好”都打不出来，怒删 ←_←
<cuihao> 莫名奇妙断出来 ni ha o
<onlylove> cuihao: ……
<jiero> onlylove: 因为默认双拼好像
<jiero> onlylove: 我惨了，要动手术了。。。
<sennn> 中州韻 在ibus裏面是rime
<onlylove> cuihao: 好像是data包有问题的样子，忘了，我之前在debian那也遇到一次，打不出yue还是啥
<onlylove> jiero: 啥手术
<cuihao> jiero, 默认是啥双拼…… 反正不是我用的双拼
<jiero> onlylove: pph 治疗痔疮。
<jiero> cuihao: 不知道
<jiero> freeflying: 美国有啥好买的？明天送到最好了
<sennn> 內痔 外痔 還是混合痔 ？
<jiero> sennn: 混合
<jiero> sennn: 第四阶段
<jiero> sennn: 出现的时候就是第四阶段了。。。
<sennn> 火力全開的那種？
<jiero> sennn: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 第四阶段是啥概念
<jiero> sennn: 不出血。
<jiero> onlylove: 就是肛门无法自动回到体内
<onlylove> jiero: 你怎么混的
<onlylove> jiero: 坐太久？
<jiero> onlylove: 或许是吧。而且，最近整体生活习惯变化太大了
<sennn> 很有出息嗎！
<jiero> sennn: 。。
<jiero> onlylove: 可能有多年内痔不过还好，没什么症状，最近爆发了
<onlylove> jiero: 这事情没办法，治好再说
<jiero> onlylove: 瞬间6天工资没了
<jiero> onlylove: 哈哈。
<sennn> 可憐的娃兒...
<onlylove> jiero: 年假，或者病假
<onlylove> jiero: 都是有工资的
<onlylove> jiero: 病假好像是20%
<jiero> onlylove: 不是啊。不是啊。我说的是手术费
<onlylove> jiero: 哦……
<jiero> onlylove: 这个手术当时就可以移动了。
<jiero> onlylove: 就是切割静脉而已
<freeflying> jiero: 啥都好啊
<jiero> freeflying: 关键是我觉得我什么都不想买啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。 貌似看到个受
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是个捡肥皂的
<freeflying> jiero: 那就好吧
<freeflying> jiero: 你父母吗
<freeflying> jiero: http://www.marcandangel.com/2014/02/05/25-things-you-need-to-stop-wasting-time-on/
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 25 Things You Need to Stop Wasting Time On
<freeflying> jiero: 这篇文章不错哦，把它翻译了分享到微信吧
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问Font 'blabla' does not contain script 'CJK'错误的原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462547 用xelatex编译，字体相关的设置如下： Code:     \setCJKmainfont[BoldFont=方正粗黑简体,{BoldFeatures={Scale = 1.12}}]{文泉驿正黑}     \setCJKmonofont[BoldFont=方正粗黑简体,{BoldFeature
<^k^>  ─> s={Scale = 1.12}}]{文泉驿正黑}     \setmainfont{Droid Sans}     \setmonofont{FreeMono} 编译时出现警告： Code: ******************************************** …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • luakit的网页中文字体很丑，如何设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462549 最近使用luakit浏览器，网页中的中文字体丑陋之极，长短不一，猜测是某日文类ゴジック字体。 就连打开localhost上极简单的、没有任何指定字体的网页也是如此。 谷歌搜'luakit font'没有有价
<^k^>  ─> 值的信息。 如何换成wqy-zenhei？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vickycq — 2014-07-31 21:02
<jiero> freeflying:  https://medium.com/@julien/20-things-i-should-have-known-at-20-9fd22ea8ebd7 啦啦啦
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 20 Things I Should Have Known at 20 — Medium
<jiero> freeflying: 我可以叫父母帮忙带回来
<freeflying> jiero: 明天送到基本没可能，那是美国大农村，不是中国
<jiero> freeflying: 8月3日啊。今天是7月31日。
<freeflying> jiero: 中间还有周末，你可以试试amazon prime
<jiero> freeflying:  在旧金山30街，肯定送到的恋啦。
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯。只能用 prime 了，但是，没有想要买的啊。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> freeflying: 痔疮太疼了。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  21:40
<imtxc_> onlylove: 来来来，发图
<onlylove> imtxc_: 擦，那个不是你啊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 那个号没有登录
<onlylove> imtxc_: onlylove	imtxc: http://imagebin.org/316763
<onlylove> imtxc_:  http://imagebin.org/316764
<imtxc_> onlylove: 这是在西二旗？
<imtxc_> 这个妹子的肩带不熟悉啊....
<mugebjgd> jiero, 吃的太好了
<jiero> mugebjgd: ...
<imtxc_> 这个M+ 还真没芯片
<mugebjgd> imtxc_, 那手机牌子？
<mugebjgd> imtxc_, 不对 那是1+
<onlylove> imtxc_: 那是昨天拍的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 肩带……
<imtxc_> onlylove: 没道理啊，在西二旗她为什么不做班车去
<onlylove> imtxc_: 她基本一天一换bra的节奏
<imtxc_> onlylove: 啊，看到我的专业没有，区别妹子通过肩带区别的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 这个可能是测试一部的
<imtxc_> 我觉得也想
<onlylove> imtxc_:  我今天看她qq群了
<imtxc_> 好像是姓黄的
<onlylove> imtxc_: 我给你那么详细了，电信的水果手机，加上照片，加上QQ群名字
<imtxc_> onlylove: 明天我去给你定位一下
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你去定位做啥
<imtxc_> 不做啥啊，就无聊
<imtxc_> onlylove: 妈蛋，lkml 也拒收qq邮箱
<onlylove> imtxc_: 你去找nyfair去，她对qq邮箱印象不错
<onlylove> imtxc_: 国内邮箱多少都有点毛病
<imtxc_> en
<onlylove> imtxc_: 不合规范，所以人不爱要
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • unbuntu下无法安装rar unrar http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462551 我在终端里输入：sudo apt-get install rar unrar,提示找不到rar 和unrar,该软件包可能已被舍弃，到其他源试试。我用的cn99的源，163的源我也试了，都找不到。什么情况？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-07-31 21:53
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04无法升级 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462554 点升级总是提示网络连接有问题，我下载文件的速度200多K,怎么老是说网络有问题？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wisner — 2014-07-31 22:08
<mugebjgd> QS的一个妹子真是不错
<mugebjgd> 日的
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  QS是哪里啊?
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, QA
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 这样哦。 那女人到底多漂亮啊  :P
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 身材好  娇小可爱的
<slucx> 无图无真相
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  前辈动心啦？
<onlylove> http://pinyin.sogou.com/dict/news.php?id=2626
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 跨辈婴儿 - 搜狗输入法词库
<onlylove> 真混乱
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 必须动心
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  如果德国允许polygamie, 是不是就要行动了？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 那是不可能的 家里的母老虎不同意
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 山东只有一个武松，难道全世界也就那一个武松？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 哈哈，一山不容二虎，除非一公一母 XD
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 那是不行的  母老虎的地位不可动摇
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 原来是前辈体验过强势的女人多年后， 兴趣转移到小鸟依人型女人
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 错 我老婆也是娇小可爱型
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 但是我没吃过白肉
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 你懂的
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 白肉是啥
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 是指情人么？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, ..........
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 白人妹子
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 求指点
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 这样;)
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 你吃过了？
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 没那么丰富的经验, 俺还处于窝边草阶段 :S
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 近亲？
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 太过分了
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 没，同民族的女友而已
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 近亲这个不是窝边草，这是窝里面了
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 连她叫什么都还不知道
<TreeTop> mugebjgd: 不着急，将来会知道的 :)
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 没戏  我们又要搬办公室了
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 搬远了
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 5555555
<TreeTop> mugebjgd:  还有新的，不伤心  /)
<mugebjgd> TreeTop, 。。。。。
<leeeee> 嗨~
<onlylove> leeeee: 半夜不睡觉，来做啥
<leeeee> 在看你还在不在呀
<onlylove> ……
<leeeee> 干嘛
<onlylove> 没……
<onlylove> 快七夕了，别随便调戏人，万一擦枪走火，容易误会
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我有调戏你么
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好冷清啊
<leeeee> 因为我室友在看电视
<leeeee> 我没法睡觉
<leeeee> 所以来瞅瞅
<leeeee> 那个什么 古剑奇谭 不是游戏么
<leeeee> onlylove:哎哎
<onlylove> leeeee: 游戏拍电视剧很正常，看剑侠情缘
<onlylove> leeeee: 仙剑奇侠传
<leeeee> 嗯 我知道啊
<leeeee> 不过真的好傻。。
<leeeee> 我跟同住的妹纸一样大 为什么我觉得她好幼稚呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 经历的事情少
<onlylove> leeeee: 穷人的孩子早当家
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 嗯 对
<leeeee> 拜拜各位
<leeeee> 晚安~~
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 确实
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 路上就看到2个不错的
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 白种人漂亮的确实多
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  不过有家的人，这些风月的事情就不方便了 :S
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我只看 不上手
<TreeTop> gebjgd:  :)
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你只上手 不看？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 赶车去了，前辈再见 :)
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-01
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 感觉Ubuntu Unity的文件管理器 32位的速度明显慢于64位的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462557 至少在启动速度上是这样的 统计信息: 发表于 由 蚍蜉-云雨 — 2014-08-01 0:17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mjGINE9XAACBZ5IvBzwAALrCAK9bZoAAIF_706.jpg 小巫见大巫
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04更换完language中文文件名都显示是问号 怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462558 之前安装的时候选成中文，看的不是很习惯。然后就把系统语言改成中文。 现在在终端下ls查看文件。中文文件夹和文件名全部显示问号。用网上都解决办法都不行啊。有没有人解
<^k^>  ─> 决成功的？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dlitt — 2014-08-01 9:23
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • wubi装的ubuntu 12.04升级到14.04 出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462560 wubi装的ubuntu 12.04升级到14.04 出现错误,电脑打不开的感觉，心情拔凉拔凉的。 mount:mounting /dev/loop0 on /root failde :invalid argument 统计信息: 发表于 由 潇潇橘子 — 2014-08-01 9:38
<onlylove> 今天突然发现测试机的时间慢了一年
<onlylove> 我还琢磨整天常去的网站需要例外是闹哪样
<jiero> 手术成功，挖了一个洞，不知道什么时候麻药效果终止
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 经测试ubuntu下wine安装TM2013Preview1是稳定的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462562 之前用的龙井QQ 参考http://www.longene.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4700 在14.04下 不是很稳定 表现为有时候 托盘图标 无法点击查看消息 有时候又可以 托盘图标无法点击的话 就需要用快捷键ctrl+alt+z 来打
<wzssyqa> jiero: 脑洞？
<hoxily> 牙洞？
<jiero> wz
<jiero> wzssyqa hoxily 屁股肛门上挖洞了
<onlylove> jiero: 挖了以后会补上么
<jiero> onlylove: 不要补上啊，直接塞进去一块纱布呢。
<jiero> onlylove: 用纱布换了血栓和脓血
<jiero> onlylove: 血栓性的。不是静脉曲张
<yunfan> jiero: 你肛门上没洞？
<imtxc> .
<jiero> yunfan: 多了一个好不
<imtxc> 这么重口
<imtxc> 贵圈真乱
<wiiw> jiero: 缺少运动啊
<jiero> wiiw: 。确实，运动量骤减之后问题出现了。
<jiero> wiiw: 现在我已经做不到连打羽毛球4小时了
<jiero> adam 千万不要突然不运动啊。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你好重 lol
<jiero> imtxc:  你一定不如 yunfan 重
<onlylove> yunfan: 我瞅了瞅selenium,完全就是py和java……
<hoxily> 麻醉剂失效后会不会很痛？
<onlylove> hoxily: 让他自己疼去吧，疼还好说，如果是麻或者痒
<jiero> hoxily: 还没。
<jiero> hoxily: 毕竟是肛门内部，神经几乎没有
<jiero> onlylove: 说对了，麻麻的痒痒的。
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 我还是下线吧
<palomino|working> ....
<jiero> imtxc: 为啥？
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马马
 * palomino|working momo jiero 
<jiero> imtxc: 看到美国有200美元买到三星 NX2000的时候啊。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破落马儿
 * palomino|working slaps jiero 
<imtxc> jiero: NX200 是啥
<imtxc> jiero: 听我的没错，买 x100s
 * jiero kiss palomino|working
<imtxc> jiero: 或者 GR
<palomino|working> .... jiero
<imtxc> jiero: 或者 cA
<imtxc> jiero: 别的那些还是算了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。买那个EP5啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: EP5 跟 x100s 有得比？
<jiero> imtxc:  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/289027
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ OLYMPUS 奥林巴斯 E-P5 微单套机（17mm/1.8 镜头、五轴防抖） $789（需用码，约￥5050）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<jiero> imtxc:  为啥不能比？
<imtxc> jiero: M43 的底跟 APSC 比？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。本来就差不多
<jiero> imtxc: 看样片差多少？
<imtxc> jiero: 样片
<tangin> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/M43_%28%E7%99%BC%E5%B0%84%E6%98%9F%E9%9B%B2%29
<imtxc> jiero: 样片都是扯
<^k^> ⇪ ti: M43 (發射星雲) - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imtxc> jiero: 都是枪手PS的图而已
<jiero> imtxc: 你说底大就好，能相信多少。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 底大就好这个没跑
<imtxc> jiero: 看得见的实在
<imtxc> jiero: 一寸长一寸强啊
<tangin> 适马黑科技, apsc能抵上全副.
<imtxc> tangin: 那更扯
<tangin> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/280/2805120_all.html
<^k^> tangin: ⇪ 三年不变的经典 适马X3相机DP2x评测_适马 DP2x_阿拉丁配合-中关村在线
<imtxc> jiero: 样片跟拍摄的人的技术、后期、拍摄环境都很大关系
<imtxc> tangin: dp2 一节电池拍10张照片，全副单反能拍1000张，你怎么抵
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊 本来就是java的 后来那帮人又弄了python的api 其实好像也有ruby的
<tangin> imtxc: 恩... 这个倒是真的.
<imtxc> tangin: 出门先背100节电池再来跟全副比重量
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 今天发帖就是为了测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462563 测试测试 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzxtest002 — 2014-08-01 11:05
<tangin> imtxc: 手摇发电机. ( ⊙ o ⊙ )！
<imtxc> tangin: 有发电机的钱和重量，为啥不买全副
<imtxc> tangin: 评测文章啥的完全没法参考
<tangin> imtxc: 谁要买呀?
<imtxc> tangin: 如果我买了一个垃圾，我也会吹得天花乱坠然后忽悠大家都买，然后别人也跟着吹，皇帝的新装嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是我一个也不会呀，还要写test case
<onlylove> yunfan: 有ruby的
<jiero> imtxc: 如果有个人诋毁它，你会认同么？
<tangin> imtxc: 其实我觉得 quattro 挺好看, 不知道效果怎么样
<jiero> imtxc: 现在什么都不能信的话。。
<imtxc> jiero: 自己拍来试试才是王道
<onlylove> jiero: 买了自己试验，然后知道真相继续用或者出掉
 * tangin 想学ruby
<jiero> imtxc:  拍了 。 买来。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 人家都是一群附件啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 测评文章，就跟前几天那个啥媒体采访关于有机食品的一样
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是我得考虑一起干活的人会啥，现在趋势是，会java的一堆
<jiero> imtxc: 直接富士好了，默认最好不是？
<tangin> jiero: 富士对焦慢.
<imtxc> jiero: GR 吧
<jiero> imtxc:  那你就GR啦。
<imtxc> jiero: 富士我不了解
<jiero> imtxc: 我大概还是会坑 43系列
<imtxc> jiero: 玩过 GR，那个操作我很喜欢
<jiero> imtxc: 我就会 P&S
<imtxc> jiero: 我是万年A档
<jiero> imtxc: 亚马逊中国 今天早上看到一个 RX100 I返还货，2000元。
<imtxc> jiero: GR 的操作真的很方便，特别适合键盘党
<jiero> imtxc: 现在没了哈
<imtxc> jiero: 挺多快捷键，很爽
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。好无聊，你不是A么！！！
<imtxc> jiero: 设置光圈、效果、ISO、图片比例、尺寸
<jiero> 效果。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 剪裁、延迟拍摄、微距
<jiero> 尺寸。。。比例。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊，有问题？
<imtxc> jiero: 直出jpeg
<jiero> imtxc: 1:1 之外，还有其他比例好用么~
<jiero> /me 真不知道买什么好啦啦啦。
<imtxc> jiero: 我现在就喜欢1:1
<jiero> 没钱了。
<imtxc> jiero: 因为不用考虑横着用相机还是竖着用。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你太笨笨了。我斜着用的。
<imtxc> jiero: 来来来，发样片吧
<jiero> /msg imtxc 妹子挑出我偷拍她的照片就是斜着的。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> shit
 * jiero SLAPS imtxc
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你就学呗
<zhan> 那些 easylink 的 wifi 都是啥原理啊,看起来很神奇啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道来得及来不及……说起来，python有变量内插么，我看'"都一样了
<zhan> 啥智能插座都带这个
<zhan> onlylove: 啥叫变量内插
<jiero> imtxc: 一般人文的才斜着，风景没有斜着的。
<tangin> zhan: puts "abc#{time} is all"   里面的#{time}就是内插
<jiero> imtxc:  我却很少拍人文类照片
<imtxc> jiero: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1bno08Ib
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ R0020105.JPG_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<tangin> zhan: #{}里面是表达式, 然后返回值会"内插"到字符串里面
<imtxc> jiero: 呐，焦点在“烟”字上面，看看GR的锐度
<zhan> 额, 我都用 "xxx".format()
<onlylove> zhan: 嗯，就是shell的解释，比方说，"use $0 to do sth" 和 ‘use $0 to do sth’是不一样的
<zhan> 单引号不解释变量么
<onlylove> zhan: 单引号不解释
<tangin> zhan: shell里, 单引号就不再转义了
<tangin> zhan: 同样的, perl/ruby都是单引号里不会转义
<onlylove> zhan: tangin但是，python和我说 单引号双引号没区别……
<zhan> python 有三引号
<onlylove> zhan: 那个是多行的
<zhan> 用单行也行啊
<tangin> onlylove: 是的, 没有区别
<jiero> imtxc: 没用过那么贵的相机。
<tangin> onlylove: python这个设计的不是很好
<jiero> imtxc: 我用过最好的相机，现在价值也不过2000.
<zhan> 依依最近不来啦?
<onlylove> zhan: 昨天还是前天还见来着
<onlylove> zhan: 等下没准就来了
<jiero> imtxc: 我周围也没人玩相机，都玩车
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<zhan> 玩啥车啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你一富二代
<zhan> 都土豪
<onlylove> jiero: 富玩表穷玩车
<onlylove> jiero: 穷光蛋玩数码
<jiero> onlylove: 对毛。人家玩车实际上就是到处吃东西而已
<onlylove> jiero: 证明你周围都是有钱人
<jiero> onlylove: 不是有钱人。
<jiero> onlylove:  月收入才6000
<onlylove> jiero: 我擦，才6000
<tangin> 才6000... 才....
<onlylove> jiero: 你当是在北京啊，才
<zhan> jiero 跑哪里去啦
<onlylove> jiero: 在潍坊，6K不是小树木吧
<imtxc> jiero: 这还不够？
<jiero> zhan: 。还没到成都
<zhan> 都够玩单反了
<jiero> imtxc:  我。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我没说是我的工资孩子。
<jiero> imtxc onlylove 我说的是周围人的工资，不是我的！
<imtxc> jiero: 借着用呗
<jiero> lol
<jiero> imtxc: 。借用啥？
<imtxc> jiero: 相机
<jiero> imtxc: 周围人没有相机啊
<tangin> 无法跟频道里面的众多土豪们沟通呀
<imtxc> jiero: 你看我就接别人的试拍几张
<jiero> imtxc:  他们不买相机玩啊！！
<onlylove> tangin: 特别是 jiero那个土豪
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧
<tangin> onlylove: 还有那些聊单反的土豪.
<tangin> onlylove: 哦, 是 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: 刚才那张图还是我在暗光线下面拍的，感觉还挺锐
<onlylove> tangin: imtxc是妹子壕
<tangin> imtxc: 你是女的???
<tangin> onlylove: 竟然... 是妹子
<jiero> tangin: 有很多妹子而已
 * imtxc 不扯了，周五了得把这周五天的工作做完。。。
<zhan> ...
<jiero> tangin: 就是说imtxc 麾下妹子很多
<onlylove> tangin: 有很多妹子，所以叫妹子壕
<tangin> 拉皮条的?
<jiero> tangin: 不是啊，都是女朋友
<tangin> jiero: ... ... 这么厉害呀?!
<jiero> tangin: 厉害什么。和皇帝一样愁眉苦脸的应对后宫呢。
<jiero> imtxc: 对吧？
<zhan> 他怒了今天就去翻 jiero 的牌子
<jiero> zhan: 我有什么牌子？
 * imtxc zhan 总管，帮我翻了 jiero 的绿头牌
<zhan> ...
<jiero> /me 甚至期待 imtxc 抢到我追的妹子
<tangin> zhan: 你是总管?
<tangin> zhan: 这个频道里还有这种分级?
<zhan> tangin: 你才是
<tangin> zhan: 不是 imtxc 说你是总管吗?
<zhan> imtxc: 快来说 tangin 是大总管
<imtxc> tangin: 这个频道很乱
<jiero> tangin: 玩笑话。
<imtxc> tangin: 首席总管你好
<zhan> 哇哈哈
<jiero> tangin:  其实其实， imtxc  是在这里一直被虐大的。
<zhan> 还有首席总管
 * jiero 戏谑 imtxc
<imtxc> 这样桥首席会不会不开心啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 首席是老板壕，不差多一个
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么叫做变量内插？
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……比方说shell脚本会解释一些变量，$开头的
<onlylove> yunfan: perl ruby里面，双引号会用变量的实际值替代，单引号就是原文引用
<yunfan> onlylove: python没这个 只有文本格式化
<yunfan> python的eval都比其他几家麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想知道ruby怎么判断双引号里的是变量 毕竟他没有要求变量用$开头吧
<zhan> #{}
<yunfan> 哦
<onlylove> yunfan: perl里面有$和@还有%头，ruby没用过
<zhan> 这个内插不也就是格式化文本的时候用么
 * onlylove 饿了，想提前吃饭
<zhan> 我在python 里一直用 "{0} {1}".format(a, b) 这样
<yunfan> 那你是py3k的习惯
<zhan> 木有用过 3k
<yunfan> format这种本来就是3k提出来的 不过2.6还是2.7加进去了
<zhan> 我从 2.6 开始用的.
<zhan> 其他的方法老觉得记不住. 就记住了这个
<zhan> 比如 % 的那个
<iMadper> onlylove: ruby有@开头的. 还有@@开头的
<iMadper> onlylove: 分别表示实例变量和类变量
<zhan> 以前有个笑话说两个人不能在 twitter 上讨论 ruby 问题,不然会 @ 一堆人
<iMadper> onlylove: ruby判断变量是依靠 "Hi, #{name}"
<iMadper> zhan: 是的.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 12.04 DELL Latitude ST 无线网卡不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462565 DELL Latitude ST 原预装Windows 7，因运行不畅，装了Ubuntu 12.04,但无线网卡不能使用，自己Linux盲，跪求驱动（含安装过程）！Win7驱动精灵网卡型号AR6x02/AR6003 NWF WLAN driver。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 jiang525 — 2014-08-01 11:29
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • Unity之美～当今体验最棒的桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462566 强大的Dash，好用的通知，完美的全局菜单，GTK与Qt的完美结合，流畅的体验，壮栽我大Unity！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZERONEX — 2014-08-01 12:00
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1316173
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 日本大阪为争国内低犯罪率排名 5年瞒报8万案件 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 关西杂碎滚出霓虹！
<nyfair> 是不是该这种节奏？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1315776
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国8岁男孩在家睡觉被屋外子弹击中身亡 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。上海脱离中国
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。好常见啊。美国都应该防弹房子的。
<jiero> nyfair: 但是美国人喜欢木头房子
<imtxc> onlylove: 京东上的这些套装的东西价格真坑
<imtxc> onlylove: 我已经见过好几次套装比分开买还贵的了
<nyfair> imtxc: xbox这价格太黑了
<nyfair> 粑粑国399刀
<nyfair> http://sale.jd.com/act/BwsctxKzNL2n3.html&jdr=hot'
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ XBOX ONE登陆京东 - 京东
<nyfair> 这是强买强卖啊，送的游戏价值倒是超过1000元，但是玩家为何要买这些
<jiero> nyfair:  天朝玩家只需要充值月卡就行了。
<nyfair> 索尼大法好，还是ps4吧
<nyfair> 巨硬滚粗
<jiero> nyfair:  巨硬月供多啊
<jiero> nyfair: sony那种都是拒绝在限制员工高薪内部协定上说不的，怎么和老奸巨猾的征服伙伴对射火坑
<onlylove> 真·躺着中枪
<jiero> onlylove: 真.？
<jiero> onlylove: 对了，我真没玩过 真三国无双之类的游戏
<onlylove> jiero: 看那个8岁男孩睡觉挨打的
 * jiero 不喜欢割草
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。是啊。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你可以选择最难的，体验被修理
<jiero> onlylove: 直接savage 就好了，一个人去单挑对方团队。
<nyfair> 不来黑暗之魂么
<jiero> nyfair: 。没电脑了
<onlylove> jiero: 坐等你单挑虎牢关吕布
<nyfair> 魔界村
 * jiero 的电脑2008年的。
<jiero> onlylove:  我会死掉。
<onlylove> jiero: 就算是满级武将和武器，想单挑虎牢关吕布依旧是很困难的事情
<jiero> onlylove: 不懂啊不懂啊！！！
<jiero> nyfair:  魔界村不懂，不是2D么
<jiero> 不存在被围攻
<onlylove> jiero: 你不是喜欢一个人挑一群么，你连一个武将都打不了，搞不好这个武将会灭了你这边一群
<jiero> savage ，真是，一个人碰上一堆，就是靶子。
<nyfair> onlylove: 菊苣你看不起我，怒首领蜂大往生这种全世界能通关都不超过20人的游戏我能见到最终boss
<jiero> onlylove: 我没说我喜欢挑一群，经验是，我会挂掉
<onlylove> jiero: 或者去试试无双三的樊城
<jiero> onlylove: 见过武将灭了我一群。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我没看不起你啊，怒首领蜂太BT，都是玩东方系列的
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者彩京系列二周目
<jiero> onlylove: 。
<nyfair> onlylove: 皇家烈焰的东方分数榜上都有我刷榜的痕迹啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 这都有证可查的
<jiero> 根本我是任何平面射击游戏都没见过boss的。
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方说永夜抄的蓬莱人形
<jiero> nyfair: 我什么游戏见过boss。。。我都想不起俩来
<wiiw> 黑暗之魂+1
<nyfair> 辉夜不难吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 原来在街机上怒首领蜂2和小伙伴一币穿
<onlylove> nyfair: 蓬莱人形，不是辉夜
<nyfair> 刷分要控好五面的永琳
<onlylove> nyfair: 蓬莱人形是爆机以后的extra
<nyfair> 蓬莱人形师alice magroid的
<nyfair> 你是不是和妖妖梦弄混了？
<jiero> 你们到底是多有好胜心啊！
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 没，永夜抄有
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者我玩的盗版的关系？
<nyfair> 这个哪来的盗版
<onlylove> nyfair: 挑战模式的
<nyfair> 蓬莱人形当然有啊
<nyfair> 哦，挑战模式...
 * jiero 这样用拉圾战术和当时排名第一玩家玩自杀游戏100场的傻瓜是不是在你们眼里就是丢丢。
<nyfair> 挑战模式不是应该比低分通关的么
<onlylove> 我目前用灵梦都过不了蓬莱……
<onlylove> 我觉得我可以一边玩去了
<nyfair> 说道东方就要做广告啊
<nyfair> https://github.com/nyfair/foo_thbgm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: nyfair/foo_thbgm · GitHub
<nyfair> jiero: 我是自虐流，怎么会歧视你
<jiero> nyfair: 确实。。。你是自虐流。。。
 * nyfair 表示，只要是游戏，就只玩最高难度，因为游戏作者做得最用心的一般都是最高难度
<onlylove> nyfair: 东方的上弦月已经可以了……待宵实在吃不消
<onlylove> nyfair: 另外吐槽下灵梦的主场BGM真心……听不下
<nyfair> onlylove: 少年，来玩虫姬吧
<nyfair> 1面ultra就很爽了
<freeflying> 壕蛋蛋到现在还没上班呢啊
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1316238
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 微软中国式打盗版强暴力:强买强卖遭多家企业举报 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕蛋蛋要上什么班，闲着没事做来抖擞下
<gorobot_hamo_> 求推荐牙膏
<gorobot_hamo_> 求推荐牙膏
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: 求推荐牙膏
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: ... ...
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 你用电动牙刷不?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 机器人还需要刷牙?
<hoxily> gorobot_hamo_: 中华牙膏
<hoxily> 佳洁士也行
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper:  中华？
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper:  我不用电动牙刷的
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 那你买雪豹够呛.
<hoxily> 要不云南白药？稍贵一些。
<iMadper> hoxily: 云南白药这种骗人的也能买?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 没啥好推荐的, 我都用黑人的
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 运行大话西游3和斩魂自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462567 全局：ubuntu/kylin是64位的，wine一直保持默认配置。 去年，用wine1.4的时候，运行大话3和斩魂都正常。尤其是斩魂的CPU利用率和在win下的差不多，只是明显丢帧，可能是因为我的显卡太老太低端吧。 后来
<^k^>  ─> 听说wine有1.6了，而且没有了游戏启动时的黑框，就装了1.6版本。 1、启动大话3的时候，在选择经典版或免费版的界面和登陆免费 …
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 黑人 龙井绿茶什么的, 挺好的.
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper:  牙膏不是据说要换着用才好么？
<hoxily> iMadper: 竟然是骗人的？我不知道诶。
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 对, 所以有时候我用黑妹
<iMadper> hoxily: http://news.qq.com/a/20140721/017822.htm
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 云南白药跨省调查医生错在哪_新闻_腾讯网
<iMadper> hoxily: 在香港已经禁止销售云南白药了吧? 香港卫生署禁止的
<gorobot_hamo_> JD上还真是云南白药的销量最高
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 你要是现在用的不是黑人, 可以试试黑人..
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 或者买狮王的
<gorobot_hamo_> imadper 我看看去，狮王的略贵
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 狮王/雪豹是一个级别的应该
 * iMadper 一个力气大, 一个跑得快
<gorobot_hamo_> imadper LG还出牙膏？
 * iMadper 一直没有眼睛, 一直没有嘴巴, 真奇怪
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: lg做牙膏出身的
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 人家本来就是做日化的
<gorobot_hamo_> imadper  这个如何？ http://item.jd.com/1142615.html
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: ⇪ 【狮王牙膏】狮王（Lion）CLINICA酵素洁净立式牙膏(清新薄荷)130g*3支(新老包装随机发放)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:69.90
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 赞!
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 69, 价格赞, 数字赞, 含义赞!
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 买买买，今天满199-100
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 那咱凑单?  cc imtxc
<imtxc> 然后马上就成了 99 了，姿势更赞
<adam8157> 全能七效牙膏, 狮王细齿洁牙刷
<iMadper> adam8157: 失望牙膏, 凑单?
<iMadper> 狮王...
<iMadper> ..
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么贵
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper imtxc 凑单？
<imtxc> iMadper: 69 买不起，半价也买不起
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 你俩人凑，分分种 199 吧
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper imtxc 69三个
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 我没问题呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 69 3支
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: LG集团的创始人莲庵具仁会于1947年创建了乐喜化学工业社(现LG化学)，从此在一穷二白的这片土地上开始谱写了LG集团的历史。
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 你看, 一开始就是做日化的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 咱不在一个地址，还得花5块钱运费
<iMadper> imtxc: 也对...
<gorobot_hamo_> imtxc 哪写着满199 减100啊？
<imtxc> iMadper， gorobot_hamo_ http://item.jd.com/1122123.html 推荐你们用这个凑
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【施巴洁肤皂】施巴（sebamed）5.5洁肤皂100g超值装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:57.00
<iMadper> LG集团于1954年凭借自主技术成功地开发出韩国最早的牙膏，战胜了美国“高露洁牙膏”，迅速占领了韩国国内市场，为提高国民的健康水平做出了贡献。
<adam8157> iMadper: 满减?
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: http://sale.jd.com/act/NY6Fj0gnWBa.html
<iMadper> adam8157: 199 - 100
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 洗护199减100 - 京东
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 买这里面的
<adam8157> iMadper: I'm in
<imtxc> iMadper， gorobot_hamo_ 多好的凑单啊，有肥皂，还有牙线 cc adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: gorobot_hamo_ http://jmall.jd.com/p172105.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 狮王官方授权旗舰店京东官网专卖店 - 京东
<adam8157> iMadper: 狮王牙膏满减?
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/1110154.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【狮王牙膏】狮王（Lion）细齿洁专业牙龈护理牙膏(清凉薄荷）90g【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:17.90
<imtxc> adam8157: ^^
<imtxc> 这个可以满减
<gorobot_hamo_> imtxc 你也要？
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 我没法凑，多花5快运费不值当
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc 都可以满减
<imtxc> iMadper: 69 x 3 那个就不行
<iMadper> imtxc: http://jmall.jd.com/p172105.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 狮王官方授权旗舰店京东官网专卖店 - 京东
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己看
<imtxc> iMadper: 自己下单看
<imtxc> 页面上没写的都不能减
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去, 还真不能了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这真是...
<imtxc> 恩，不过我刚撸了瓶洗发水沐浴露，基本上凑够了
<imtxc> 刚好今天打算去超市买
<gorobot_hamo_> 靠，被坑啦
<maplebeats> cherrot: 考核出来没
<imtxc> iMadper: 我最近拆单比较多，京东快记恨我了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会的
<iMadper> 靠，被坑啦
<maplebeats> iMadper: 怎么了
<imtxc> 大家千万千万别买那个 149 的套装
<iMadper> maplebeats: 活动页面有满减, 点进去没有了
<imtxc> 更别买那个清扬洗发水
<maplebeats> 很久不上京东了
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/263724.html 这个？
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: ⇪ 【LG竹盐牙膏】LG竹盐精品全优护原味牙膏220g(2支装）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:30.00
<imtxc> maplebeats: 下单京东不是你家的下属单位么
<maplebeats> imtxc: 洗发水牙膏都是去HK买的无压力
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 别的我就不买了...
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 狮王雪豹呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 屌，去HK购物的壕
<imtxc> nyfair: 对了，qq 邮箱的 web 版还挺好用
<iMadper> 深圳就是好呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那还混啥互联网公司，辞职当代购吧
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: 这个呢？ http://item.jd.com/1052482221.html
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: ⇪ 狮王LION CLINICA 酵素洁净立式牙膏(清新薄荷)130g 2支装 新老包装随机【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:75.00
<maplebeats> imtxc: 代他妹，一次才多少钱
<wangli> imtxc, qq mail 是 foxmail 好像
<wangli> imtxc, tencent把它收购来的
<imtxc> wangli: 反正web版还挺好用的
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: 这个呢？ http://item.jd.com/1051420358.html
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: ⇪ 狮王LION CLINICA 酵素洁净立式牙膏(清新薄荷)130g 日本原装 新老包装随机【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:42.00
<imtxc> maplebeats: 过几天不是可以代购iphone5 了么
<imtxc> s/5/6
<zhiye> 你拿着洗发水往头上抹呢，被室友看到了，室友诧异的看着你...
<wangli> imtxc, 用qq邮箱发邮件 不是显得土气吗
<imtxc> wangli: 辣用啥发
<maplebeats> imtxc: 不好买吧
<wangli> imtxc, 没见过LKML里有@qq.com呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<imtxc> wangli: LKML 拒收 qq 的
<iMadper> wangli: lkml里面有个北大的, 叫管什么
<imtxc> wangli: 也据收163
<iMadper> wangli: 每次都是中文的 "回复:"
<wangli> iMadper, 赞
<iMadper> wangli: 然后格式特别乱
<wangli> iMadper, 有没有见过libhugetlbfs-devel列表
<iMadper> wangli: 有呀.
<wangli> iMadper, 那里被中国广告商占领了
<iMadper> wangli: lol~
<iMadper> wangli: 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> wangli: 我没订阅, 搜过几次patch
<freeflying> iMadper: 用了快10年了，电动牙刷
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪. 你好.
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥牙刷质量这么好
<imtxc> freeflying: 10年前就用电动牙刷的土豪
<freeflying> hamo: 现在电商开发api给开发者做应用不
<freeflying> imtxc: 用过两个，都是博朗的
<wangli> freeflying, 在我们村，只有村长的儿子用电动牙刷
<imtxc> 。。。
<wangli> freeflying, 我们都是手动的
<imtxc> 我们村支书都用不起电动的啊
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying  电商？你说JD和淘宝？
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying   http://jos.jd.com/doc/channel.htm?id=66
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: ⇪ 无线应用 - 京东宙斯
<freeflying> gorobot_hamo_: 对
<imtxc> 京东客服好有趣
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying   你要搞这个？我昨天还准备做个威信公众号
<imtxc> 我给家里买的东西丫说查不到现在到哪里了，说甘肃太大了，东西一进甘肃他们也就跟踪不到了。。。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 你也要做微信公众号???
<palomino|working> 甘肃=黑洞么
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我没问新疆怎么办
<freeflying> gorobot_hamo_: 微信公众号是啥
<palomino|working> LOL imtxc
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper: 嗯，gaoji社
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 哦, 不懂
<freeflying> gorobot_hamo_: 走，去G+聊聊
<iMadper> Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery   adam8157 我买的包包
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying: 就是你在微信上加的那些什么招商银行啊，之类的账号
<iMadper> adam8157: 你的鞋到哪儿了?
<freeflying> gorobot_hamo_: 嗯，内容做啥呢
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 哇，黑猫哥牛
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋早
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 哇，黑猫哥牛
<adam8157> iMadper: Delivery estimate: Tuesday, August 5, 2014 by 8:00pm
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying: 不知道，做着玩
<freeflying> gorobot_hamo_: 来hangout
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo_: 做出来发财了球拉扯啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 赞.
<wangli> iMadper, 以前听说融科走出来的码农最后都成了段子手
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 苟富贵勿相忘
<wangli> iMadper, 现在终于信了
<adam8157> iMadper: 5号到免税州, 还得几天到CA, 还得几天到中国, 还得几天过海关
<iMadper> wangli: 后来看了我微博, 然后信了?
<wangli> iMadper, 上班成天吹水
<iMadper> wangli: lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 不着急. 鞋子都磨破了... 穷苦
<imtxc> 额，你俩海淘不凑我
<wangli> iMadper, irc果然可以重新塑造码农～
<imtxc> 快没裤子穿了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: imtxc 让咱俩揍他
<iMadper> 别闹, 我都没login...
<imtxc> iMadper: 下次淘记得喊我啊，cc freeflying
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 好.
<freeflying> imtxc: 我现在赤字太大了，不敢淘
<freeflying> imtxc: 也没钱淘
<imtxc> freeflying: 你还能有赤字
<iMadper> hamo: https://call.mozilla.com/#call/hZBsbvk77VM  访问一下?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Loop
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说你的耳机收到了没
<iMadper> freeflying: 收到了
<iMadper> freeflying: :-)
<imtxc> 这是个啥
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper webrtc?
<imtxc> 视频里面的谁
 * onlylove 两天不在，一堆人找……
<onlylove> 这忒恐怖
<iMadper> 谁呀, 总打进来
<iMadper> 别再打进来了!!
<iMadper> nnnd
<imtxc> iMadper: 我啊
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 又给我挂了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个怎么玩
<iMadper> imtxc: webrtc
<adam8157> iMadper: 你别犯贱
<jiero> iMadper:  最近的医疗费成功接近了4位数。
<jiero> iMadper:  可怕。可怕
<BruceMa> adam8157, U can try again !!!
<iMadper> ... ...
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> 咋了
<jiero> iMadper: 我去四川，医生祝福：无糖无辛辣无油炸
<adam8157> BruceMa: sorry, I plan to ban all people from here in office
<adam8157> BruceMa: sorry, I plan to ban all people in office from here
<Destine> adam8157, 为啥？
<adam8157> Destine: 这里被suse和rh占领了
<imtxc> ...
<gorobot_hamo_> adam8157 好理由
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> adam8157 gorobot_hamo_ 你们。。。
<gorobot_hamo_> /me test
<adam8157> Destine: 我成天吐槽我社, 不想让同事进来
 * hamo test
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，好吧，我其实不知道谁都是suse的。。。
<gorobot_hamo_> 额，我的代码还是有问题啊
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<Destine> 谁是suse的？
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  14:11
 * hoxily 摸摸 ^k^
<gorobot_hamo_> 窗户外面有个牛牛
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo_: 啥玩儿
<gorobot_hamo_> adam8157 来看
<gorobot_hamo_> adam8157 哈哈哈哈哈
 * iMadper 讨厌oauth
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper why?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 不会呀
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 赞
 * adam8157 发信给steve了
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 你自动补全不带标点符号?
<iMadper> 我去, 我耳鸣了
<iMadper> 估计是肾亏
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 必须是肾亏
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 我是机器人啊
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 哪有自动补全
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 哦... 那你肾亏不?
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 机器人，哪有肾亏的
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 哦.
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 那你会跳不?
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 跳啥？
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 跳跃.
<freeflying> Destine: 新入的咖啡机的效果确实很好
<freeflying> Destine: 甩星巴克的几条街
<Destine> freeflying, 买不起。
<gorobot_hamo_> freeflying 土豪
 * iMadper 觉得最便宜的袋装雀巢咖啡直接冲出来最好喝...
 * iMadper 其他的很少有好喝的.
<gorobot_hamo_> 咖啡是什么？
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 不装会死?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 我是真心喜欢速溶咖啡... 虽然好多人说不健康...
<adam8157> iMadper: 速溶没什么不健康的, 你别加植脂末就好
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 我是机器人啊，我只知道咖啡机，咖啡能喝？
<iMadper> adam8157: 貌似速溶的里面一般都有植脂末了? 廉价雀巢3 in 1 那种
<adam8157> iMadper: 有纯黑速溶, 和豆子,胶囊比就是品质差而已
<iMadper> adam8157: 太高大上
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: ... 能不装?
<adam8157> iMadper: 喝过几大罐, 叫雀巢醇品
<iMadper> adam8157: 不甜的, 不好喝
<iMadper> adam8157: 帽帽的咖啡也不好喝
<adam8157> iMadper: 加糖不加奶
<freeflying> iMadper: 鸟巢的实在没法喝，都是糖
<iMadper> freeflying: 甜甜的, 萌萌的, 多好呀
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 求解：现在公司一定得用乌班图么？不能用XP或者WIN7了？？、用XP或WIN7会被追究责任？？？？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462570 如题，求解~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1781148996 — 2014-08-01 13:40
<gorobot_hamo_> TNND，注册个微信公众号真麻烦
<freeflying> iMadper: 所以你更适合喝奶茶
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 是的.
<iMadper> freeflying: 奶茶也有不甜的!!!
<iMadper> freeflying: 我更适合可乐
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper 你喝过奶茶妹？
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 没有, 好喝吗?
<^k^> gorobot_hamo_: define:咖啡 not defined.
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
 * iMadper 不知道崂山可乐什么味道... 
 * iMadper 不过加了那么多重要, 算是凉茶可乐了吧??
 * hamo 靠，我也要给我的bot加这个功能
<iMadper> hamo: 喝奶茶妹的功能?
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  机器人是不需要喝奶茶妹的
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 累不累?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: hamo: 说句话还得切个窗口...
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  这不是还没搞完么，搞完了，就直接自动化了
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  人手不足没时间啊
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  骚年看你骨骼惊奇，来跟我写bot吧
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 微信考虑 bot不考虑
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 不要go呀
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  微信根本搞不到权限
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 我有个elisp写的bot, 你跟我一起写不?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 能搞到吧
<gorobot_hamo_> iMadper  啥bot?
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: irc bot...
<iMadper> gorobot_hamo_: 就是次数少, 不方便开发
<hamo> iMadper: 你那个能用？
<iMadper> hamo: 能呀, 还能自动践踏你呢
<hamo> iMadper: 不能用咱们就用clojure写
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<hamo> iMadper: 你那个只是脚本
<iMadper> hamo: ruby/clojure我都能接受
<iMadper> hamo: nnnd, 现在官方的clojure都是bug
<jiero> imtxc:  http://photo.163.com/jieroarchl/#m=2&aid=270131791&pid=8944425487 新建立网易相册试试了，我那老相机Auto模式
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ jieroarchl的网易相册_jieroarchl个人相册相片存储_网易相册
<jiero> 和奶茶妹.
 * jiero 好多年没喝奶茶了...
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋能不能不放重口味的图
<jiero> imtxc:  中国怎么到处都是美女图有毛意思,又不是自己的.
<jiero> 无聊...
<jiero> 然后又是花.
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么重口了?
<hoxily> 死蛇？
<jiero> mu
<jiero> hoxily:  蛇身一部分
<onlylove> 谁有op，我要踢掉 jiero
<nyfair> onlylove: 支持
<zhan>  /kick jiero
<kincola> 亩产2w8
 * hoxily jinkela
 * jinkela America San Diego
<imtxc> jiero: 长长的东西，又软有凉的，不是重口味是啥
<nyfair> 和路雪？
<imtxc> jiero: 拍花怎么了
<imtxc> iMadper: 袋装的雀巢++
<imtxc> iMadper: 一次两袋 美得很
<nyfair> 靠，chrome上度娘贴吧又不正常了,firefox和ie都没问题
<nyfair> 坑爹的g婊
<nyfair> adam8157: 现在firefox自带flash么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 一直也没自带过吧
<nyfair> adam8157: win8不是自带了么，chrome也带了
<adam8157> nyfair: firefox的license, 自带不了
<nyfair> adam8157: 只能去啊逗逼官方下？
<adam8157> nyfair: 会提示你下载的吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 那自动更新呢？
<imtxc> nyfair: 会提示你自动更新
<adam8157> nyfair: 我debian的, 没更新了 =,=
<nyfair> adam8157: 大便不是自己撸了个冰鼬么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 我官网下的binary
<nyfair> iceweasel?
<adam8157> nyfair: mozilla官网下的firefox linux x86_64 =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 推荐nightly
<adam8157> iMadper: why? 现在已经很稳定了, 不像29刚出的时候老死
<iMadper> adam8157: bug都在nightly里面修复了
<adam8157> iMadper: 新bug也是nightly引入的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 这倒是.
<maplebeats> 我擦了个去，4亿条数据，够我玩一个周末了
<maplebeats> 我昨天把我们一年的统计数据给drop掉了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 赞
<maplebeats> adam8157: 赞你妹啊，怎么办啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 再过几个小时，他们应该就会发现了
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我擦擦擦啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: http://imagebin.org/316814
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋，周末了，妹纸安排好没啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 等着被约
<freeflying> adam8157: 搞基？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04里的Matlab http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462571 dear all, 我在用12.04里的matlab 2011b时碰到几个问题，求助呀~~~ 1）我想编译fortran的接口（fortran程序是现成的），matlab里使用mex -setup命令时，提示我说要gcc版本为4.3.1 而我的gcc是4.6.3，但只给我“警告”，并没有说不
<^k^>  ─> 能编译，网上也有网友说gcc向后兼容的，但是在调用这个fortran文件时，就说是无效的文件，谁能帮帮我怎么做？ 2）linux里的matlab …
<adam8157> freeflying: 你每天除了调侃我, 刺激我就是埋汰我啊........
<jiero> adam8157:  安排好妹子去哪里啊?
<freeflying> adam8157: 我真没埋汰你啊
<jiero> adam8157:  当有喜欢自己的妹子时,我的主动欲望是闪人.
<nyfair> adam8157: 虽然ie6-7-8一路走来都很渣，但我不得不说ie11非常棒
<jiero> nyfair:  不错.我还没用过 ie11
<adam8157> nyfair: 深度依赖vimperator.....
<adam8157> nyfair: 你为啥不用你家的O
<imtxc> hamo: http://act.cb.qq.com/201405/sh_bank/index.html?attach=930.0000.01.000.00 这个羊毛划算么
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 上海银行QQ彩贝联名卡强势来袭,办卡领取数码好礼
<hamo> imtxc: 连芯片都没有，完全没有吸引力啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 递刀
<imtxc> hamo: 我说那个箱子怎么样 cc adam8157
<iMadper> 太平洋咖啡很少见到呀
<adam8157> imtxc: 递刀
<iMadper> 还没上岛咖啡多呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 你说那个跪舔G婊结果还被g婊服务器墙掉的傻逼公司的东西？
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是贵司么....
<jiero> .
<nyfair> adam8157: 那又如何？
<adam8157> nyfair: 倒是没啥, 我也不用Ubuntu和bzr LOl
<iMadper> bzr真心好用... cc hamo
<iMadper> bzr万岁
<hamo> iMadper: +65535个赞
<iMadper> 用了bzr, 简直连代码都不用写了
<iMadper> bug自动被推出去
<iMadper> 安心刷张大妈
<hamo> iMadper: +2^64-1个赞
<hamo> iMadper: 张大妈是啥？
<adam8157> hamo: smzdm
<iMadper> hamo: smzdm  ==  色魔张大妈
 * iMadper 虽然我不会用bzr, 但是bzr就是好就是好
<hamo> iMadper: 据说C家还在系统里留着python2的一个原因就是python3不能跑bzr
<iMadper> hamo: python3这么弱? 连bzr都不能跑? 果断抛弃! 永远留守python2!
<iMadper> hamo: 一切不支持bzr的东西, 都是叛徒
<nyfair> 渣渣python2连avs都不能跑
<adam8157> hamo: 不是默认不装py2了么
<GODDOG> 谁能告诉我 为什么火狐配置这么蛋疼？
<hamo> iMadper: ^^^
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的系统里, 默认是2.7.6呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 14.04
<adam8157> iMadper: 14.04 installer里没有, 你那是被依赖装上的
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦... 反正一切不支持bzr的东西, 都不要
<iMadper> adam8157: bzr就是好.
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> 何苦
<imtxc> iMadper: 张大妈真心是个剁手网站
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实现在好多东西都不值了
<iMadper> imtxc: 也就海淘的比较值
<nyfair> GODDOG: 换ie11
<imtxc> iMadper: http://haitao.smzdm.com/quan/289035
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 海淘券码：Levi's 李维斯 美国官网 神秘促销 低至4折_Levi's美国官网优惠券_海淘优惠券_海淘专区_什么值得买
<imtxc> 这里不来一发？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我穿不起这牌子. 谢谢.
<imtxc> iMadper: 19刀啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 买不起呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我比较需要的是: 排骨羽绒服.
<imtxc> 排骨？
<iMadper> imtxc: 冲锋衣 (能搭配排骨羽绒服的)
<adam8157> iMadper: 求羽绒服notification
<iMadper> adam8157: 前两天各种羽绒服促销呀!
<adam8157> iMadper: 求羽绒服notification
<iMadper> adam8157: stp的, 超级便宜.
<iMadper> adam8157: 好.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要买啥样的? 前天晚上, 国美的marmot特别便宜 我看了半天, 没买
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04安装完之后出现问题，关机后电源灯不灭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462572 安装完14.04版本后，关机，发现电源灯不灭。之后长按电源按钮强制关机了。 这是怎么回事儿？难道是14.04的bug之一？ 有没有解决的办法？ PS: 主机为联想8500t. 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 oywz99 — 2014-08-01 15:39
<adam8157> iMadper: 别一大包的就行
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞需求.
<iMadper> adam8157: 你比墨迹侠干练百倍
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> 我又不需要羽绒服
<adam8157> imtxc: 呵呵
<imtxc> iMadper: 看起来京东的泡面在清仓
<imtxc> iMadper: 好多已经断货了，估计他们也觉得送泡面不胡算
<imtxc> 不划算
<iMadper> imtxc: 我之前买好了. 拉王什么的
<iMadper> imtxc: 一号店买的
<imtxc> iMadper: 新版精炖牛肉买了没有
<imtxc> iMadper: 很靠谱，里面有两大片儿好像是肉的东西
<iMadper> imtxc: 新版???!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 还没呢!
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去!
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 好资料!
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> nyfair: qq mail 邮件的存档功能在哪里
<iMadper> 问一下, 邮箱的"归档"功能是什么意思?
<iMadper> 是删除还是啥? 每次选中之后点归档, 就不见了
<imtxc> iMadper: 就是存下来以后查找，在 All mail 里面
<imtxc> iMadper: 总不能一直留在inbox里面
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不点, 也可以以后查找呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: 明白了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你真聪明.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<hamo> iMadper: 赞智商
<iMadper> imtxc: 虽然墨迹了一点儿.
<imtxc> 不对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是你竟然知道精炖牛肉
<imtxc> ……………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 新版有两大块儿肉!
<iMadper> imtxc: 太赞了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你绝对是频道里智商最高, 最博学的人.
<imtxc> 擦
<freeflying> imtxc: 最近入啥牛头了啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊？我哪里有钱买头
<iMadper> freeflying: imtxc 买了最好吃的方便面
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥高端货？
<iMadper> freeflying: 拉王 精炖牛肉
<imtxc> freeflying: 手里B005镜头我现在就觉得很牛啊
<freeflying> iMadper:  不知道是啥啊
<imtxc> 过两天天气凉了出去拍几张
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的EM5开始吃灰了？
<imtxc> freeflying: 还有你的
<imtxc> jiero: 还有你的
<freeflying> imtxc: 确实在吃灰
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 我经常擦
<imtxc> 哦
<freeflying> iMadper: 你也入了EM5啊
<iMadper> hamo: set-buffer-file-coding-system
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂
<hamo> iMadper: 你起了个啥名字啊
<iMadper> hamo: 哥伦比亚的一个小地方
<iMadper> hamo: 以我天天换nick的功力, 起个名字算个毛?
<hamo> iMadper: 生弟压哥？
<iMadper> hamo: .... ... .... .... 那个在意大利好伐?!
<hamo> iMadper: 金坷垃
<jiero> imtxc:  我的什么?我没有相机了啊.
 * jiero 用过的最高级的相机是Nikon D90
<jiero> 现在附近最高级的相机是松下ZS9
<jiero> 3000元买个相机？买啥买啥？ Nikon D3300？
<jiero> imtxc:  总要你的外号
<jiero> imtxc: 你的外号是怨念啊
<hamo> iMadper: 啥时候能批下来？
<iMadper> hamo: 能不能还两说呢. 参考我申请中信信用卡.
<hamo> ...
<hamo> iMadper: 你跟我说过了？
<hamo> iMadper: 刚才在看金克拉
<iMadper> hamo: 7个工作日之内审核, 然后继续申请.
<iMadper> hamo: 总之就是, 特别难
<hamo> iMadper: 发现了这个 https://open.weixin.qq.com/cgi-bin/frame?t=resource/res_main_tmpl&verify=1&lang=zh_CN&token=e2f716f17c1a942d1e1f8586ef3811a9ed840475
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 微信开放平台
<iMadper> hamo: 看过.
<hamo> iMadper: 有点吊
<iMadper> 没觉得呀  hamo
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信出新活动了，刷卡拿beats 耳机
<freeflying> imtxc: 快去薅
<imtxc> freeflying: yooooo 哪里呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 那个耳机能值1k
<imtxc> freeflying: 才3000个名额
<freeflying> imtxc: 赶快去薅吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 着急啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 10月1号0点刷 999 元才是绝杀
<freeflying> imtxc: 要连续三个月哦，每个月3笔单笔满999
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊，累计刷 10000 嘛， 在 .78 的机器上刷，手续费才 78
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥叫.78的机器啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 自己弄个 pos
<imtxc> freeflying: 自己刷自己
<freeflying> imtxc: 呵呵，你搞个吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 随便搞啊，盒子支付免费的
<hamo> imtxc: 你没搞？
<iMadper> hamo: http://219.141.157.240:8888/web
<imtxc> hamo: 啥？
<hamo> imtxc: 钱盒，现在免费搞
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for http://219.141.157.240:8888/web -- unhandled responsein get body
<imtxc> hamo: 对啊，盒子支付吧
<imtxc> hamo: 还是另一个，盒子支付要手拿身份证的照片，我就没搞
<hamo> imtxc: 肯定都要的
<imtxc> hamo: 你用的哪家
<hamo> imtxc: 万一跟上次超限一样，得能找到你
<acacio> 有没有用GIT管理项目的啊
<hamo> imtxc: 我没搞，刷卡器我手头就有一个拉卡啦
<imtxc> 拉卡拉没用
<iMadper> acacio: 没有, 这个世界已经被bzr占领了
<nyfair> acacio: 没有，bzr才是王道
<nyfair> acacio: git这种喷子造出来的破烂早该被淘汰了
<acacio> bzr？项目管理工具吗？
<nyfair> adam8157: 你觉得linus喷得粪里有几句话有道理的？
<xjiujiu> bzr?高高大大上上么？
<freeflying> hamo: 搞刷卡器有啥用呢
<adam8157> nyfair: 都挺有道理
<acacio> 好吧。。。其实我是求一个项目管理规范的文档借鉴下的。
<nyfair> bzr=班主任式管理
<hamo> freeflying: 套现
<nyfair> adam8157: 妮邹凯
<nyfair> acacio: 贵项目有几个人？
<acacio> 人工管理？请原谅我的无知。
<freeflying> hamo: 咋玩啊
<freeflying> hamo: 教教我
<nyfair> hamo: 老司机
<acacio> 我们现场300多吧。
<nyfair> 300多人用git?
<acacio> 是的
<hamo> freeflying: 就正常刷卡啊，你化0.78的手续费，然后出来的钱放到比0.78多的里面就行了啊
<iMadper> 300多人的开发团队? 这么大
<acacio> 嗯。项目比较复杂。也很大。
<iMadper> acacio: 那妥妥的git
<imtxc> freeflying: 弄活动
<nyfair> acacio: 派10个人，人工维护项目管理
<imtxc> freeflying: 比如交行周周刷
<freeflying> hamo: 刷自己得卡，给自己钱？
<iMadper> acacio: 分模块儿, 每个模块一个maintainer
<acacio> 主要是没有一个规范，代码提交会出现很多问题，所以需要一个文档。
<imtxc> freeflying: 恩，话手续费撸活动羊毛呗
<acacio> 到这里来求各位大神发个文档给我借鉴下了。
<iMadper> acacio: 啥代码?
<iMadper> acacio: c++就用google的c++ coding sytle
<acacio> JAVA的
<freeflying> imtxc: 拉卡拉去那里弄呢
<nyfair> acacio: 你这是问道于盲
<nyfair> acacio: 他们都是牛牛，写代码从来没注释的，每个人风格都天马行空
<iMadper> acacio: https://google-styleguide.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/javaguide.html
<imtxc> hamo: 没有比 0.78 搞的低风险理财
<^k^> ⇪ t: Google Java Style
<iMadper> acacio: 我没写过代码.
<imtxc> 比 0.78 高的
<iMadper> imtxc: 有, 给我.
<imtxc> freeflying: 啦卡拉没有用，有个盒子支付
<iMadper> imtxc: 你给我10w, 我给你0.8
<nyfair> imtxc: 老司机，我也要
<acacio> 大神都不写代码的
<freeflying> imtxc: 链接发一个看看
<acacio> 谦虚了。我菜鸟一只。
<imtxc> freeflying: https://www.iboxpay.com/openreg
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 盒子支付，手机POS专家--深圳盒子支付信息技术有限公司
<acacio> 刚发的网址打不开。。
<iMadper> acacio: 自己翻墙打开吧
<hamo> imtxc: 盒子的额度太小了
<imtxc> hamo: 有高的？
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个刷中信的9分享好了
<freeflying> lol
<hamo> freeflying: 机智
<imtxc> 单笔1000, 刚好够
<imtxc> freeflying: 对啊
<freeflying> hamo: 速度入
<imtxc> freeflying: 机智
<imtxc> hamo: 自己撸自己不会出血吧
<acacio> 确实是分了模块的，但是每个模块的开发都不是一个人，提交代都不规范，后果很严重。。
<hamo> imtxc: 别太使劲就好了
<iMadper> acacio: 开发不需要是一个人. maintainer之间达成一致就可以了
<hamo> iMadper: 菊苣
<iMadper> hamo: 菊花
<adam8157> hamo: 看不懂TAHI, 想哭
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> adam8157: spi看得懂? 要不给你spi?
<adam8157> iMadper: spi刚毕业两年倒是搞过
<iMadper> adam8157: 菊苣
<freeflying> imtxc: 话说galaxy s4有没有大容量电池啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 是SPI总线那个SPI吧? 连闪存
<iMadper> adam8157: 是呀
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 是谁把 pepper flash 给玩没了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462574 Chromium突然没有 flash 了。 在软件中心里，Chromium 包里也不附加 pepper 了。 想下载 Chrome，又连接不上。（最近 windows 连接 Google 倒是挺正常！） 是谁把小辣椒给玩坏了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -08-01 16:43
<iMadper> adam8157: 系噃
<adam8157> iMadper: TL;DR
<iMadper> adam8157: 我听唔晓你喺乜话
<acacio> 比如有些功能未开发完成，但是提交的时候，可能会被一起提交上去。这种问题怎么解决。
<iMadper> acacio: 没开发完成也需要提交呀.
<iMadper> acacio: 除非整个功能确定只有一个开发者
<acacio> 功能未完成，或者BUG修复未完成，上传会影响到其他代码
<iMadper> acacio: bug未修复完成干嘛要发?
<iMadper> acacio: 一个branch只做一件事
<nyfair> acacio: 强求规范会严重拖慢进度，你有时间可以去看看linux源代码，各种操蛋的码品都有
<iMadper> acacio: fork一个branch用来修复某个bug, 修复完成之后, 生成一个patch或者PR给maintainer呀
<nyfair> acacio: 没有规范就是最好的规范
<acacio> 这种情况下就是每天pull push，然后按每天工作内容新建分支，完成开发推送是这样吗
<iMadper> acacio: 不就应该这样吗...
<acacio> 好的，受教。
<iMadper> acacio: 一个branch只做一件事, 完成了就push上去, 没完成就不push
 * nyfair 写汇编从不写注释，看得懂得肯定看得懂，看不懂的写再多注释还是看不懂
<freeflying> imtxc: 魅族的系统做的也不错啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 五月十九?
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛我说的对吗
<iMadper> adam8157: .
<acacio> 我们这边很多人都是不会每天更新代码，所以会出现问题。
<nyfair> freeflying: flyme?
<iMadper> acacio: 每天早起上班git pull很简单吧?
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是, 永远不要低估笨蛋, 我现在平时的交流都特么得给注释, 别说代码了
<freeflying> nyfair: 然
<acacio> 哈哈，有道理。
<acacio> 新到公司第一个任务就是写GIT使用说明和规范
<hamo> 你们这群人啊...
<nyfair> adam8157: 但是汇编不写注释很正常吧
<iMadper> acacio: 再说了, 你是老板, 你要求员工怎么做就该怎么做
<iMadper> acacio: 记得有好岗位的时候雇用我
<hamo> +1
<adam8157> nyfair: 还是得写的, 不写的话, 看得懂的人看起来也很痛苦
<palomino|exhaust> 只要事后不是自己再负责看...
<nyfair> mov eax ebx --把寄存器eax的值移到ebx
<nyfair> add eax 1 --eax的数字加1
<nyfair> 这么写注释是把看得人当傻子啊
<TreeTop> nyfair: 很短的ASM不用哦， 长段的最好还是在一个功能前后标记一下，简单说明作用
<iMadper> 告诉别人为什么你要这么做...
<adam8157> nyfair: 我勉强会一点点汇编, 没这个烦恼
 * onlylove 看不懂汇编，给注释也没用
 * adam8157 不知不觉五点了
<iMadper> wangli: 傻桥呢?
<wangli> iMadper, PTO
<nyfair> TreeTop: 你还没告诉我昨天问题的答案呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 牛牛
<iMadper> wangli: 卧槽. 这么有钱
<adam8157> nyfair: 菊苣
<wangli> iMadper, 去度7夕啊
<iMadper> wangli: 跟谁???
<iMadper> wangli: 他成了???!!
<iMadper> wangli: 不会吧?!?!
<wangli> iMadper, 难道和我们这些没有level的码农一起吹水吗
<iMadper> wangli: 我还不是码农呀. 我不写代码的...
<nyfair> max(generator)，如果generator一个破玩意都没生成，max会报错，有没有语法糖可以用用，先检查一遍generator太麻烦了
<iMadper> wangli: 我只验bug
<wangli> iMadper, Q农
<iMadper> wangli: 恩.
<TreeTop> nyfair: 昨天什么问题哦？
<imtxc> freeflying: 这耳机还得交税。。。。
<nyfair> TreeTop: 上面那个
<wangli> iMadper, 首席现在动不动就wfh
<nyfair> 王丽姐姐寂寞了
<wangli> nyfair, 。。。
<adam8157> wangli: 小丽啊
<acacio> iMadper，你们这些大神就别整我了
<wangli> adam8157, 别瞎喊
<iMadper> acacio: 没有呀, 我现在食不果腹衣不蔽体
<adam8157> wangli: 丽姐?
<nyfair> wangli: 大力哥哥
<TreeTop> nyfair: 那个如果用max的话，就需要一个非空的iterator。 如果必须用，可以把max带上非空测试包装一下再用。 不然需要修改python解释器关于max的部分了。
<iMadper> 不会python, 我猜可以 max(generator || xxx)
<wangli> adam8157, nyfair 我是给首席拎包的
 * iMadper 我是给首席打饭的
<wangli> adam8157, 附带擦键盘灰
<wangli> 等等一系列
 * iMadper 附带清洁鼠标球
 * jiero 现在刚做手术就沉沦了。
<acacio> acacio sets mode +i acacio
<acacio> 这个对我做了什么
<iMadper> acacio: 正常现象. 不用担心.
<iMadper> acacio: 不是+q +b什么的, 就不用担心
<iMadper> 妈蛋, 饿了
<freeflying> iMadper: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220m.1000858.1000725.109.gfaBGP&id=35736552328&areaId=110100&cat_id=2&rn=5d3a01e893744b83c7be5cdda6a73754&user_id=1713034904&is_b=1
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 三星 s4电池 i9500电池 三星s4手机电池大容量 三星s4电池高容量-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> iMadper: 这种东西能用不
<wangli> iMadper, adam8157 nyfair 大家都怎么过7夕 准备
<acacio> 嗯。还是大学那会儿用irc比较多。好几年没用了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 真不懂...
<wangli> 提供一些思路
<iMadper> wangli: 看你是几个人了
<iMadper> wangli: 一个? 两个? 三个?
<wangli> iMadper, 分别说一下吧  都
<iMadper> wangli: 一个人的话, 打dota.
<wangli> 如果两个呢
<iMadper> wangli: 两个或者三个的话, 开黑打dota
<acacio> 象棋
<adam8157> nyfair: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61e8a1fdgw1eiw62il2arj20dq0chjt0.jpg
<acacio> 斗地主
<wangli> acacio, 赞，两个人就象棋了～
<acacio> 哈哈，四个人麻将
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 求工作内推!
 * adam8157 sigh
 * iMadper 求给个机会混口饭吃
<wangli> iMadper, 最近在招qe
<iMadper> wangli: jd
<wangli> iMadper, 来了就能跟首席一起
<iMadper> wangli: 你现在已经跟首席在一起了吧
<wangli> iMadper, 不是说了么，他去PTO过7夕了
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper adam8157 
<adam8157> iMadper: 妈蛋 刚想起身, 再等一会儿
<iMadper> adam8157: 我也等一下
<jiero> 不玩 Pax Britannica 这个游戏么。
<jiero> 一键 RTS
<jiero> 适合4个人以下。
<jiero> 用投影仪玩也可以，
<wangli> iMadper, 我草，重大发现
<iMadper> wangli: ???
<wangli> iMadper, 首席今天生日
<iMadper> wangli: ... ... 快献上菊花
<iMadper> wangli: 说好的jd呢?!
<iMadper> wangli: 还不发来?
<iMadper> wangli: 我都想下班了
<onlylove> wangli: 我要抢 iMadper的饭碗，赶紧发jd
<wangli> iMadper, 好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你有去定位那个妹子没，今天没遇到，估计这周前几天太巧合了
<imtxc> onlylove: 定位了啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 早就让你来rh呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 当时你是啥理由拒绝了吧?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我给你那么多信息，你终于定位了？
<onlylove> iMadper: 忘了
<imtxc> onlylove: 除了照片跟部门，别的信息都扯淡
<onlylove> iMadper: 可能当时忙
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实现在也忙
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在来不晚
<imtxc> onlylove: 电信5s 完全没用
<iMadper> onlylove: .. 来不来? 我内推你
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，下周人找了俩测试大牛帮忙，我估计我快要成闲置人员了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不懂就问，约等于，你不会就让他们帮忙写
<wangli> iMadper, Monson 负责面试现在
<iMadper> onlylove: 你是要来吧? 周一帮你推?
<iMadper> wangli: ... ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 去做啥……
<iMadper> onlylove: qe...
<onlylove> iMadper: 不用推了……
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦.
<iMadper> onlylove: 你果然看不上...
<monson> 。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我一个sa，qe那么高大上的，做不了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛没用，现在电信号就是稀奇号
<iMadper> onlylove: 看不上直说嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在用俩手机的人太多
<onlylove> imtxc: 除非你社大部分是电信号码，不然就那么几个……好吧……我忘了这事了
<onlylove> iMadper: 真心做不来
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是看不上
<imtxc> onlylove: 人老板愿意给你给钱你怕啥做不来的嘛
<onlylove> iMadper: 这边用selenium写二次开发我看了好几天了，连截图怎么弄都不知道
<iMadper> onlylove: ... ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 下周早上得WFH了, 九点半开会... 擦
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 一整周?!
<onlylove> iMadper: 你有sa的伙计做，去求着去
<adam8157> iMadper: GM之前呗
<adam8157> iMadper: 这货太事儿了
<iMadper> onlylove: rh没啥sa的岗位吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 要是有网管，我也勉强能去
<adam8157> iMadper: 赶紧走啊 擦
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<iMadper> adam8157: 好
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以说……
<adam8157> iMadper: 说他
<iMadper> adam8157: 你先走就好呀
<wangli> 下班了  大家
<adam8157> iMadper: 看来我还得等会儿
 * onlylove 求教java
<onlylove> 猫猫的高大上们集体退了
<hoxily> onlylove: java啥问题？
<onlylove> hoxily: 完全不会啊……求从头开始教
<hoxily> onlylove: 改行 JavaEE Web开发？
<onlylove> hoxily: 不是，是写test case需要java
<hoxily> onlylove: 哪里不会？
<hoxily> 类库不熟？
<onlylove> hoxily: 语法咯
<onlylove> hoxily: 类库是啥？
<hoxily> onlylove: 语法不都这鸟样嘛。
<onlylove> hoxily: 类库貌似是我要写的东西
<hoxily> onlylove: 语法照着书上的写几行就熟了。
<onlylove> hoxily: 问题是我不知道我写的东西需要哪些啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终于成功了,庆祝一下,并请教几个问题. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462575 终于正常了,庆祝一下,并就使用中的几个问题请教. 历经1个多月,重装了N遍,把论坛的帖子翻了遍，现在基本上可以正常应用了。 现在有几个问题都是在安装和使用中遇到的，请各位高手指点12.0
<onlylove> hoxily: 各种import
<hoxily> 那不就是类库不熟嘛
<hoxily> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Java Platform SE 6
<hoxily> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Java Platform SE 7
<onlylove> hoxily: 这么讲，我看selenium的很多教程，就看不懂，照着copy代码根本不灵
<onlylove> hoxily: 就是个截图的功能而已
<onlylove> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/web/1303_luoxs_webdrivertvt/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 基于 Selenium WebDriver 实现多语言环境下自动化截图
<onlylove> 面向对象的方法到底是个啥……
<onlylove> 而且selenium自己有个capturepagescreenshot的参考，问题是看了wiki也不会用……
<hoxily> 看了也不会用？
<hoxily> 那就跟Java无关了吧？
<onlylove> wiki上写的是，capturepagescreenshot(filename kwargus)
<onlylove> 我照这个写，给我来个unknown command
<onlylove> 逗我呢
<onlylove> 唉……不折腾了，下班
<hoxily> http://www.seleniumwiki.com/software-testing/automation-tools/selenium-captureentirepagescreenshot/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Selenium captureEntirePageScreenshot | Selenium Wiki
<hoxily> ^^ 是指这个吗？
<lsboy> 大家好
<^k^> lsboy:点点点.  19:17
<lsboy> 第一次用irc  感觉挺好的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 让梨动机 : 某小学在上语文课时,老师讲了《孔融让梨》的故事,然后要学生写出孔融让梨的动机。在交上来的答卷中,答案主要可分成四类:1、梨烂了；2、当时孔融正好牙疼；3、这样好叫拿梨的人帮他做作业；4、为了要成名；老师怅然。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我的目标——装在移动硬盘可随身携带的Ubuntu。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462579 上次我尝试装到移动硬盘，结果移动硬盘接上可以进入Ubuntu，取下移动硬盘开机就停在Grub，后来几经周折，恢复了Win7的默认启动地位，重新装Ubuntu以后，现在可以通过F12选择进入Win7还
<Shurait> 除了forum.ubuntu.org.cn，Ubuntu 还有什么好的交流的地方吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 晚上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rFOIcAORAAHiIWKPV4wAALrRwEalKUAAeI5487.jpg 创意舞蹈真拉风啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装ubuntu kylin14.04LTS后网络出问题。无线有线都有问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462580 新换了台电脑，于是安装ubuntu kylin，安装完后刚开机的时候wifi能连上并且能正常工作，大约几分钟后就无法打开网页，但是wifi显示连接上了。此后每次只能重启
<^k^>  ─> 的时候上几分钟网。于是转用网线连接，结果点击连接却屡屡连接不上，要么是连接上了几秒就自动断开。我的wifi是linux下免驱的 …
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • MCU8051IDE闪退，求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462581 我装了MCU8051IDE软件，写了一个程序然后编译，他提示没有SDCC，于是我就sudo apt-get install sdcc 安装了，然后就重启了MCU8051IDE软件，结果一打开就闪退，最后在 正在加载程序源 那里退出，用新立得
<^k^>  ─> 卸载或安装都有这种提示 (synaptic:3712): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed Selecting previously unselected package mcu8051ide …
<MeaCu1pa> Gentoo...
<badegg> 对王垠这个人怎么看？
 * cherrot 下班
<gebjgd> 台式机硬盘挂了
<jiero> ...
<jiero> /me 拜拜 各位
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> Where to?
<knownbad> 去哪里拜拜，那座山？
<jiero> knownbad:  拜拜你。
<knownbad> 嗯，我收香油钱。
<jiero> knownbad: 痔疮手术，我的皮下组织和皮肤问题真多。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 昨天晚上自己拆纱布的时候差点晕过去。。。
<jiero> 疼的站在那里不能动 -我以为这点小痛苦不算啥，结果走到床边就晕头看不清东西了
<knownbad> 你做不得基。
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  07:39
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-02
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • apt-get update 失败，无法下载文件，换了很多个Ubuntu系统都是这样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462584 我装了ubunte12.04，12.10，11.04版本都发先这个问题：使用apt-get update 后显示如下结果： Code: 忽略 http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Sources/DiffIndex 忽略 http://security.u
<^k^>  ─> buntu.com natty-security/main amd64 Packages/DiffIndex 忽略 http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted amd64 Packages/DiffIndex 忽略 http://cn.archive.ubuntu …
<arch> 我原来sda上有grub引导，后来grub被破坏了就用一个东西修复了mbr，只能进win7了。现在我新装ubuntu把引导安在sdb上，但是还是只启动win7，也没有任何选项问我从哪块硬盘启动，应该怎么修复啊
<cuihao> bios都不会问的吧
<jiero> ........
<hoxily> jiero: 早上好。屁股还疼不？
<jiero> hoxily:  不疼，昨天晚上晕睡过去了，现在好了。
<jiero> hoxily: 疼晕了哈。
<iGlofe> hoxily§ jiero 怎么了，，，？？
<jiero> iGlofe:  就是一个肛门处外科小手术啦。。。
<jiero> iGlofe: 挤出血栓。
 * jiero 看了看，出的血不到半碗
<iGlofe> jiero§ ,, 哦，我想歪了
<jiero> iGlofe: 能想到什么？
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你是受
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你捡肥皂了‘
 * jiero 捏 CyrusYzGTt头骨。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..是你问我想到什么
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice设置长文档的页眉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462585 一篇长文档，由多篇文章组成。想重新编辑：要求带封面、目录，每一篇单独的文章的第一页不显示页眉，其他页显示本篇文章的标题，而且分左、右页（即页码和页眉在外侧）。 [list=]
<^k^>  ─> 插入页眉，使首页不显示、左右页不同。可以这样做：在任意页的顶端单击页眉位置，添加页眉-->编辑页眉，在弹出对话框中将“ …
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 大胆的假设，小心的求证；认真的做事，严肃的做人。 --胡适 
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 经验交流：通过 vsftp 与 windows 共享文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462586 目标：让 windows 从 Ubuntu 复制文件。 1、安装 vsftp。 Code: sudo apt-get install vsftpd 2、设置 vsftp。 Code: sudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf a. 避免开机自动运行服务。 Code: listen=NO Code: #listen_ipv6=YES b. 禁用匿名
<^k^>  ─> 登录。 Code: anonymous_enable=NO c. 使用 ubuntu 上的用户登录，并且登录到自己的 home 目录
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 amd64 无线网卡rtl8723be安装与问题资料整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462587 我的是最近easybcd安装的ubuntu14.04 amd64位 安装详见我的 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=462272&p=3096125#p3096125 我的无线网卡rtl8723be安装是参照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-03/98321.htm 其实在执
<^k^>  ─> 行make的时候 出现了点error没仔细看 就接着按这个指引 执行了git checkout 604aa9058fb9e5bb1cf571c99989d081f8fc8b9 再接着执行 make sudo make insta …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 amd64 无线网卡rtl8723be安装与问题资料整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462588 我的是最近easybcd安装的ubuntu14.04 amd64位 安装详见我的 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=462272&p=3096125#p3096125 我的无线网卡rtl8723be安装是参照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-03/98321.htm 其实在执
<^k^>  ─> 行make的时候 出现了点error没仔细看 就接着按这个指引 执行了git checkout 604aa9058fb9e5bb1cf571c99989d081f8fc8b9 再接着执行 make sudo make insta …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 amd64 无线网卡rtl8723be安装与问题资料整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462589 我的是最近easybcd安装的ubuntu14.04 amd64位 安装详见我的 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=462272&p=3096125#p3096125 我的无线网卡rtl8723be安装是参照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-03/98321.htm 其实在执
<^k^>  ─> 行make的时候 出现了点error没仔细看 就接着按这个指引 执行了git checkout 604aa9058fb9e5bb1cf571c99989d081f8fc8b9 再接着执行 make sudo make insta …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 amd64 无线网卡rtl8723be安装与问题资料整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462590 我的是最近easybcd安装的ubuntu14.04 amd64位 安装详见我的 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=462272&p=3096125#p3096125 我的无线网卡rtl8723be安装是参照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-03/98321.htm 其实在执
<^k^>  ─> 行make的时候 出现了点error没仔细看 就接着按这个指引 执行了git checkout 604aa9058fb9e5bb1cf571c99989d081f8fc8b9 再接着执行 make sudo make insta …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 amd64 无线网卡rtl8723be安装与问题资料整理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462591 我的是最近easybcd安装的ubuntu14.04 amd64位 安装详见我的 viewtopic.php?f=77&t=462272&p=3096125#p3096125 我的无线网卡rtl8723be安装是参照 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2014-03/98321.htm 其实在执
 * iLucky 求个win8.1的激活工具
<^k^>  ─> 行make的时候 出现了点error没仔细看 就接着按这个指引 执行了git checkout 604aa9058fb9e5bb1cf571c99989d081f8fc8b9 再接着执行 make sudo make insta …
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 还是好人多：推荐一个电视直播网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462592 http://onlinelivetv.duapp.com/ 各种电视台…… 在 windows 下升级 Chrome 64 位的过程中，发现一个叫“在线电视直播”的扩展，装上后发现它就是打开上面那个网站。 貌似是寄存在百度云平台上面的一个项
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice 新版之际，聊两句中文版的缺点。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462593 LibreOffice 已经 4.3 了，又是各种更新和进步。但是本人在使用中遇到的一些问题，貌似还是没有解决。 声明：不是发牢骚，本人对开源软件充满了敬意和谢意。 1、段落缩
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p9SIVG44AAHyeKtpIvgAALrOgKRWQIAAfKQ559.jpg 据说这里有一堆屎粑粑,咦谁抢了先呢
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<roylez> jiero: .
<roylez> jiero: 悉尼的房子什么的，也是渣
<gebjgd> roylez, 壕去悉尼买房了？
<gaoxiaomei> - -
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还在住79刀的廉租房？
<knownbad> 介绍我去呗。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 回到天朝就有了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看前几天我还在说燃气安全问题  这边高雄就燃气爆炸了
<knownbad> 北京的天空行吗？
<gebjgd> yunfan, 昆山也炸了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 外国人在德国可以买地不
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有什么不行的
<gebjgd> yunfan, 当然可以 有钱就行
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我当时就说过了 许多传统行业 你以为他安全 其实只是幻觉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那德国地价一般多少
<gebjgd> yunfan, 昆山死了60多人
<gebjgd> yunfan, 比天朝便宜
<yunfan> gebjgd: 人都是要死的 迟早都要死
<knownbad> 是哦，防空袭的云端呢。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么会比天朝便宜呢 你别跟楼房的房价比哈
<gebjgd> yunfan, 必须便宜  农场也就是1000多w软民比
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我草你妹哦 1000w
<yunfan> 折成每平米多少呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 天朝你买不到
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那是你的幻觉 我家乡就买得到啊 一亩地6w 1000w可以买个接近200亩的地
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不懂亩
<yunfan> gebjgd: 所以我问你折成平方米多少钱嘛  一亩地是 667平方米
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 自由的保证是什么?是对自己不再感到羞耻。——尼采 
<gebjgd> yunfan, 自己查
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以人民安居乐业  其乐融融的
<knownbad> 难怪中国神话多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 羡慕吧
<GNUdog> 大天朝的网络环境真是蛋疼到爆
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就知道你很羡慕
<knownbad> 必须的。
 * GNUdog sigh
<gebjgd> knownbad, 做梦都想成为大陆天朝的屁民
<CyrusYzGTt> 三界六道之外，不在五行中，全球同步发行之外是为天朝屁民
<gebjgd> knownbad, 光标哥还特意去你们那里扶贫
<gebjgd> knownbad, 可见天朝人民生活水平多高
<jiero> roylez:  。。。你在悉尼了？
<knownbad> 确实高，都跟老婆说她嫁来这里吃亏了。
<jiero> roylez:  直接贷款买房子啊，反正可以换的。赶紧的，去老外多的海边看广告，40万就能买到海滨房，离市区5公里车程
<CyrusYzGTt> 过了 ， 就是行止有偏
<CyrusYzGTt> 凡是必须有个度
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你这是把你老婆拖进了火坑啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么啊，明明是老婆为了他跳进了火坑。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 跟你在米国受苦受累
<knownbad> 没法，她有恋父情结。
<jiero> knownbad: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾不入水深火热的外国，谁入水深火热的外国
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆以前没给康师傅玩过？
<onlylove> yunfan: 说你买不到，是因为，天朝土地国有，德国的你买了就是你的
<jiero> gebjgd: 康师傅？
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿蒙，
<knownbad> ？
<jiero> onlylove: 除了交管理费之外。
<jiero> onlylove: 因为你是国家的。
<onlylove> yunfan: 另外，关于燃气爆炸这事情，爆燃是需要条件的，就是，一定空间内达到一定浓度
<onlylove> yunfan: 到了爆炸极限，然后有触发（火苗啥的）
<CyrusYzGTt> 压缩 膨胀
<CyrusYzGTt> 爆闪 灼伤
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我就想问你
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是那几天你们不是说泄露会自动检测嘛
<yunfan> 你看这个海不是爆了
<jiero> yunfan:  什么东西撞入了管道了，产生的火花足够。
<jiero> yunfan: 如果是我猜测
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 那不行，管道里面没氧气
<gebjgd> yunfan, 我想问你呢
 * gebjgd dota2
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西又不是百分百可靠……
<jiero> onlylove: 外面有。
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道爆炸是咋回事再说
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。面粉屋子都能炸。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 炸开一点就能炸开更多。
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道面粉为啥会爆炸么
<jiero> onlylove: 氧化放热过快。
<onlylove> jiero: 那你装在袋子里面的为啥没事
<onlylove> jiero: 或者你袋子突然破了散了的也没事
<onlylove> jiero: 唯独面粉厂有事
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<jiero> onlylove:  面粉厂破了也没问题啊。
<gebjgd> onlylove, jiero他应该有高中文化水平 他应该知道
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不要欺负他没文化
<onlylove> gebjgd: 事实就是他不知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我刚看到有个新闻 上海有个人 网上竞拍美国的土地  1000平米 150k
<yunfan> gebjgd: 算成亩 只比我这里贵一点而已   远比上海的便宜
<yunfan> onlylove: 我就是说恐怖分子为何不利用这个
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 算了。
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该是容易暴露之类的
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且管道是固定的，如果不能针对目标
<jiero> yunfan:  你干嘛启发恐怖分子
<yunfan> jiero: 你是鸵鸟主义
<yunfan> 我只是觉得所谓的恐怖分子 可能真跟华师911那样 是政府控制的
<netsnail> 有人买8089b吗？能满足一般使用吗？
<stmsgebjgd> netsnail, 你还是去买chromebook吧
<jiero> netsnail: 不能
<onlylove> jiero: 其实我觉得 yunfan 才是真正恐怖的角儿，现在恐怖分子知识面没他广
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 我干嘛要去当恐怖分子  你不能拿知识面来判断啊 那炸药还是诺贝尔发明的呢
<netsnail> jiero: 没有感觉很便宜吗？才300多
<netsnail> 团购
<onlylove> yunfan: 人研究炸药是为了解决挖土工人的工作，
<netsnail> 有人在网上装了gentoo上去，小知道花了多少时间
<onlylove> gentoo要看哪个stage
<onlylove> 另外，拿着8089D装gentoo，得多闲
<jiero> netsnail: 很便宜，你可以用啊，关键你妹的一般应用是啥？比树莓差不多那可以。
<jiero> netsnail:  debian 吧。
<jiero> netsnail:  gentoo 你会亏死电费的。
<onlylove> 我见过8089D那东西，感觉还不如买个大屏的手机或者pad
<jiero> onlylove: 我见过 happyaron 的，玩具吗。
<jiero> onlylove:  大屏手机或者pad啥很没意思啊。
<jiero> onlylove: 我8寸的android一点都不想用
<onlylove> jiero: 那个更没意思
<jiero> onlylove: 国产的全是广告
<onlylove> jiero: 还超级厚
<jiero> onlylove:  至少有键盘！
<jiero> onlylove:  键盘就是遐想啊。还能有桌面程序。
<jiero> onlylove: 比垃圾android那些玩意儿好。。
<onlylove> jiero: 拉倒吧，拉出个android的U，就比那东西流畅
<jiero> onlylove:  400元你只能买到国产垃圾android平板，内部那速度。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 知道那是MIPS3的U不，我记得那就是个混搭
<onlylove> jiero: 当时在创客空间看一个初中学生演示过那东西
<jiero> onlylove:  呵呵，其实龙芯打开gimp就会卡死的。
<jiero> onlylove: 我不指望什么
<onlylove> jiero: 你知道就行
<jiero> onlylove:  android 我不会用 - 不知道为什么，感觉那么强大的性能啊，和我的笔记本应该都有一拼了。但是，不想用。
<gebjgd> 龙芯真的是垃圾
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你没法给 jiero 证明这个
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他会选择性无视，然后给你说一堆其他的
<gebjgd> jiero, 我卖给你一个
<gebjgd> jiero, 1000 软民币
<yunfan> onlylove: 我研究这个也是为了改进燃气管道安全嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚看到美国的农场出售 40万刀 1000多亩 额  cc gebjgd
<yunfan> 要是凑够200人 一人出一万人民币 能分5亩地呢
<gebjgd> yunfan, 之后你就可以种地了
<onlylove> yunfan: 之后你就可以种地了
<onlylove> yunfan: 米国那地方，经常刮龙卷风的
<netsnail> 看来只能收藏了
<yunfan> onlylove: 又不是所有地方都刮  你地理不过关
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我是想种蘑菇 在地下室里种 地下室好像不征地税 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道不是所有地方都刮啊
<jiero> onlylove:  我没说龙芯好啊。哪里说了。
<jiero> onlylove: 我是说android 烂，龙芯也烂便宜的没好的。
 * jiero 没钱。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04LTC 安装 HD5750 驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462594 本人去AMD官网下载， 选择 linux 32位的， HD5000驱动 ，按是提示无法打开 我本身也是 14.04LTC -32位 下载的14.14 ， 或者14.16都不行。 现在分比率是 1024*769 求高手解决 ， 谢谢， 统计信息: 发表于 由 b46130 —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-08-02 16:06
<macint0sh> ？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 自古至今，容忍的总是老百姓，被容忍的总是统治者--殷海光 
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核出现错误127 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462595 刚重装完ubuntu 接着开始工作编译了下内核 编译了一段时间 出现 make：*** [kernel.img] Error 127 无法编译通过。。求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 dlitt — 2014-08-02 16:17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕桌面“偏瘫”怎么矫正？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462596 上网本安装了lubuntu,12.04版本，昨晚吃饭时闭合了上网本的盖子，1小时后打开盖子发现桌面向右侧 偏移了20%,很多内容无法显示了，重启电脑还是这样。 第一次碰到这样的情况，怎么解救？ 140802.jpg 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-08-02 17:07
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道怎么用私钥加密吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 今天这是怎么了，美国队长2和蜘蛛侠2的1080p都放出来了
<jusss> 不过感觉美国队长2不怎么好，和钢铁侠3或新超人来说，美国队长2里面的战斗力都太差了
<jusss> 尤其是新超人，战斗力太厉害了，可以单挑妇联了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • BCM5906M有线网卡无法联网？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462598 安装Ubuntu 14.04 后有线网卡无法联网，使用的是自动DHCP，但一直显示连接已断开。。。求助T_T 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntucc2 — 2014-08-02 17:29
<jiero> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> cuihao: 科大哥
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐
<happyaron> jusss: jusss
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜拜
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 袜子
<jusss> happyaron: 怎么用私钥加密 公钥解密呀
<jusss> happyaron: 或者签名
<happyaron> jusss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=680292
<jusss> happyaron: 我用私钥签名，然后用公钥验证提示错误，用私钥机密，公钥解密还是提示错误，
<^k^> ⇪ t: Beginners Guide to GnuPG
<jusss> happyaron: 你们加密源的签证是哪个CA发的呀
<jusss> happyaron: gpg和openssl的一样？
<happyaron> 不一样
<happyaron> 也没CA
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉姨要去哪国呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 模样相似 : 精神病院的病人对新来的医生说:"医生,我们都很喜欢你,觉得你比以前那位医生好多了。" 医生:"谢谢,为什么呢?" 病人:"你看上去和我们的样子差不多。"
<iMadper> 累死了
<happyaron> iMadper: 陪妹子类似了》
<happyaron> iMadper: 陪妹子累死了？
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 安装inode出现问题，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462601 解压后，运行/home/debian# /home/debian/iNodeClient/install.sh root@debian:/home/debian# /home/debian/iNodeClient/install.sh cp: cannot stat `./libs/std/libstdc++.so.5': No such file or directory cp: cannot stat `./libs/std/libstdc++.so.6':
<^k^>  ─> No such file or directory cp: cannot stat `./libs/wxWidgets/*': No such file or directory cp: cannot stat `./libs/ace/*': No such file or directory cp: cannot stat `./lib …
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 咋了？
<lifeng> 操劳过度
<StarBrilliant> RT @Tin_Tse 坐出租车时听收音机里在讲爱心人士救助猫的新闻，记者访问了一个阿姨，希望有其他的爱猫人士来领养一些回去，放在开水里烫一下，再放调味料少许，上火蒸15分钟，一碗香喷喷。。。听到这里我呆了半天，后来才发现是司机换了台。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助:dell d630 平时使用正常，待机后就连接不上无线了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462602 我的网卡是intel的无线路由是tpwr840n，平时使用正常，但是不能待机，待机唤醒后就连接不上了，也可以看到热点，就是连接不上，重启笔记本无效，就是进入win7
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 问一个fontconfig配置问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462603 现在系统字体选为Droid Sans，中文字自动回滚到Droid Sans Fallback，想换为文泉驿正黑。 Code: fc-match -s DroidSans 头几行为 Code: $ fc-match -s DroidSans DroidSans.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular" DroidNaskh-Regular.ttf: "Droid Sans" "
<^k^>  ─> Regular" DroidSansEthiopic-Regular.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular" DroidSansHebrew-Regular.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular" DroidSansThai.ttf: "Droid Sans" "Regular" DroidSansArmen …
 * tuzki 今天 35 度哦，真热屁了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我这里 体感39度 温度36度
<jiero> ....
<jiero> ........
<jiero> ........
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 好久不见， 哈默妹子
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裸姐，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 浑人
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 再见
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 菊花裸姐，再见
<ofan> 19度。。
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCu1pa
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • plasma-widget-networkmanagement 信号强度丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462605 换了套Plasma主题，信号图标丢失了，请问在哪里设置加回去？ [img]snapshot177.png[/img] [img]snapshot178.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 xnethk — 2014-08-02 21:27
<foob> 问下，我的Debian Testing安装broadcom-sta-dkms后能发现无线但是不能连接是怎么回事
<foob> 有人知道吗？
<October21> foob: broadcom的无线网卡不好弄，建议看下wiki
<foob> October21, Debian wiki上说可以装这个驱动，但我装上以后，能发现无线网络就是连接不上，不知道原因在那
<October21> foob: 你用iw dev 看看
<foob> October21, 好的，我再试试
<iMadper> foob: 请定义: 不能连接
<iMadper> foob: 你执行什么操作返回什么结果
<iMadper> foob: dmesg有什么消息没有
<foob> iMadper, 什么操作都没做，装好后Modprobe wl
<foob> 然后 桌面的网络工具就能发现无线了就是无法连接
<October21> iMadper: 你怎么还在这里？
<iMadper> October21: 还在这里? 我应该去哪儿?
<iMadper> foob: 无法连接提示什么呀?
<iMadper> foob: dmesg返回什么呀?
<iMadper> foob: ip a 能看到你的无线设备吗?
 * iMadper 看书去
<October21> iMadper: 怎么一个人啊？
<iMadper> October21: 哦, 这个, 那个, 就是, 是吧?~
<iMadper> October21: 嘿嘿, 呦嘿, 嘿嘿
<October21> iMadper: 嗯，好好休息吧
<foob> iMadper, 貌似没有什么有用的提示
<foob> 就是连接不上
<iMadper> foob: 哦, 换电脑吧.
<October21> foob: 你看到你的无线设备没？
<foob> iMadper, 我用Centos自己编译驱动直接就能连上
<iMadper> 啥信息都不给就没必要讨论了嘛哥哥~
<foob> iMadper, 无线设备你指的是路由还是本机的无线网卡？
<iMadper> 本机.
<foob> wlan0?
<foob> iMadper, 谢谢了，我再百度百度去
<iMadper> foob: 那就是有咯
<foob> 嗯，也能发现周围的无线网络 就是连接不上啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 卧槽你晚上都不陪妹子了
<iMadper> happyaron: 我擦我从来都是孤家寡人呀
<iMadper> happyaron: 你个妹子土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: yyy追到手了?
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<iMadper> happyaron: 诶, 不对, 你不去滚床单来irc干嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我好像知道什么了   :-n
<happyaron> iMadper: 知道啥了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 没啥, 只是想黑你了
<iMadper> happyaron: lol
<iMadper> foob: 私聊有弹窗, 比较满帆
<iMadper> 麻烦
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> foob: /topic能看到
<happyaron> iMadper: 黑吧没事~
<iMadper> happyaron: 最近天天黑hamo.
<happyaron> 为啥啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我估计他快跳楼了
<iMadper> happyaron: 他槽点多呀
<happyaron> 黑猫有啥可黑的来一起黑
 * iMadper 我去, 十点半了, 陪妹子去了
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper> happyaron: hamo经常嘴上说不要, 身体却很老实... 对某某人.. 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 太重口了
<foob> iMadper|Mute, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7933816/
<foob> 帮看看啥 意思啊
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: ^^  这个是链路层没问题了, 然后dhcp发包失败?
<iMadper|Mute> RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill  <-  网卡没被禁用, rfkill还做啥了?
<iMadper|Mute> 还是说这个驱动不支持rfkill?
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 高大上dd, 你来说
<happyaron> 0418e30a6972d62914cee5ec9c3435690dfaccd7
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 问新晋dd吧，我啥都不知道
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 这问题也真不知道
<foob> iMadper|Mute, 我再网上找找看
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 或者当当壕不是也研究得多么
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 你是老牌dd了呀
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 老掉牙呗
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 人家问debian的问题, 不是你这个debian developer最该知道嘛?!
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 扯
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 小dd
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 这个名字不错
<happyaron> iMadper|Mute: 不应该是妹子壕最知道么
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 你又最小
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 又是dd
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 以后就叫你小dd了
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper|Mute> happyaron: 不用客气.
<happyaron> 卧槽黑不过你了。。。
<happyaron> 妈蛋我继续追妹子。
<foob> 你俩 能说点下事不？
<foob> happyaron, broadcom-sta-dkms包是什么包？debian testing装这个驱动可以不？
<perr> 哪位写过C语言的解析器?
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕这么早啊
<GODDOG> 无聊
<GODDOG> 你们七夕都怎么过的
<JQK_Phone> coding, IRC
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nOuICntZAACC-lV0RrMAALq6QLm9ZkAAIMS485.jpg 遭不住了,我先睡了
<foob> 我就去了，怎么Debian搞个bcm的驱动这么累
<foob> 有英文好的没帮上外网找找啊
<foob> 我装的是Debian Testing （jessie
<onlylove> 换掉BCM
<onlylove> BCM的驱动就是噩梦
<foob> 在Centos很好搞
<foob> Ubuntu里也不麻烦
<foob> 就因为这样就换个本本，那是不是太浪费了
<foob> 没办法了百度不出什么 有用的信息，英文又看不懂
<foob> 人那位帮忙哎
<onlylove> debian里面没商业驱动，但是centos里面可以有
<onlylove> 看不懂英文没办法，硬伤
<foob> onlylove: Centos里是自己编译的，很简单
<onlylove> foob: 那也在debian里面编译啊
<foob> 最后的办法了，如果有现成的包我不想编译，一但内核升级还得再编译麻烦啊
<onlylove> 你没事升级kernel做啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 随便升级
<foob> gebjgd: 你把我拉debian里来了，你得给解决问题
<gebjgd> foob, 什么问题
<foob> broadcom 4313
<foob> 驱动的问题
<gebjgd> foob, debian wiki
<foob> wiki上只有7和6的
<foob> 在Testing里不行
<foob> 能发现无线网络连接不上
<foob> 我自己编译了下能连接了，找不开网页，能Ping通
<foob> 貌似是没有DNS我去了
<onlylove> foob: 你可以考虑换ubuntu
<gebjgd> foob, /etc/host.conf
<foob> 不用那个
<gebjgd> onlylove, 小白还看不起ubuntu
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没看不起啊，ubuntu很多驱动问题搞得不错
<onlylove> gebjgd: debian没有那些驱动完全是因为自己的policy
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没说你
<foob> 唉。。。。。都是早能吹没几个真帮着解决问题的
<knownbad> 没有他们的坚持就不会有将来的开源。
<foob> 大不了我还换回Centos，搞这么费劲时间都浪费这里头了
<knownbad> 有，把 Broadcom 换成 Atheros.
<foob> 那不是解决问题的根本办法
<gebjgd> foob, testing一样  看7的wiki就行
<foob> 看的就是7的
<foob> 没用
<gebjgd> foob, 不可能没用
<foob> 按他的方法来，最后的结果就是只能发现无线网络连接不上
<foob> 我按6的方法来
<gebjgd> foob, https://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<^k^> ⇪ t: bcm43xx - Debian Wiki
<knownbad> 使用 Linux 友善的硬件怎么不是根本解决办法？
<foob> 再不行直接换回Centos
<gebjgd> foob, 跟发行版没关系
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看到了么  小白认为发行版有很大区别
<foob> 有很大关系
<foob> 第个发行版的侧重面都不一样
<knownbad> wl 和 sta 都用过但忘了那个好使。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 懂！
<knownbad> 不都是 firmware blob 吗。
<gebjgd> knownbad, Both - straight outta line
<knownbad> 可能是打包时的 script 问题。
<knownbad> gebjgd: Need to blacklist kernel module?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是debian的script好
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我没有bcm的卡
<knownbad> I had heck of time on order of loading modules with Broadcom.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我买硬件前都看是不是支持Linux
<knownbad> 所以我说把 Broadcom 换下。
<gebjgd> knownbad, Both -- straight outta line 听听看
<knownbad> 后来不是 Atheros 就是 Intel.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你这招也就是有钱的人可以
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你我换个网卡是一顿午饭钱  天朝是一周的午饭钱
<knownbad> 哪有？   Amazon 上便宜的多了。   别买当代，早一代的支持更好。
<knownbad> 这是。
<gebjgd> knownbad, rpm spec太渣了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是deb好打
<knownbad> 不是在做升级版吗？   下一代何时出来？
<gebjgd> knownbad, KP的歌还行
<gebjgd> knownbad, 刚发现
<knownbad> KP?   Kingkong Pissed?
<gebjgd> knownbad, katy perry
<knownbad> 还可以但不惊艳。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我说歌
<knownbad> 老婆喜欢她，你女性一点。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就是最近不知道听谁的歌好
<knownbad> 我什么都听，多样化的好。
<knownbad> 随着心情就好。
<knownbad> 听 Classic 老婆就不行了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 路上开车听 Classic 比较不容易发怒。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 等你有了孩子你就知道听什么了
<knownbad> Mozart for kids?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然不是
<gebjgd> knownbad, secret garden
<knownbad> 会变聪明的哦。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 现在已经够聪明了
<knownbad> 选你当爸显然不够聪明。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 呵呵  所以没有小孩选你当爸爸
<knownbad> 这个确实。
<foob> 我去，什么时候掉的线？
<onlylove> 秘密花园？
<onlylove> 那是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你真是没文化
<onlylove> gebjgd: 确实不知道啊……
<onlylove> gebjgd: classic我就听过four season
<gebjgd> new age
<gebjgd> onlylove, 看来你听过的音乐还是少
<onlylove> gebjgd: bandari？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 类似
<onlylove> gebjgd: bandari连人都找不到，据说是一个project
<gebjgd> onlylove, ERA也是
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这样的东西很多
<jiero> aaa.
<ofan> 班得瑞。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-03
<qingfeng> 早
<iMadper|Mute> 还想继续困觉
<jiero> lol
<jiero> imtxc:  入手了 GR 了？
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme 好久没见活动了
<imtxc_> iMadper|AE: 早
<jiero> imtxc_ 现在你们都受不了我了哈。
<imtxc_> 对啊
<imtxc_> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc_  明白了
<jiero> imtxc 想买 e p5 舍不得花 4500元
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何彻底删除程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462613 请教各位老师， 如何才能彻底删除通过aptitude/apt-get install安装的软件？ 使用aptitude remove可以连同用户配置文件等一些相关的文件全部清理回安装之前的样子么？ 使用apt-get autoremove可以清理掉没有用的依赖？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 8E117 — 2014-08-03 14:09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu后把win7所有盘的删除了，怎么恢复以前文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462615 安装ubuntu选了在win7系统安装ubuntu，进入ubuntu后发现以前的d，e，f盘全不没有了 ，求恢复以前的文件啊 好多家人的图片全部没了，求助怎么恢复的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nick200xp
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  14:40
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  14:40
<imtxc_> jiero: 那就买 gr , 3500 元
<onlylove> imtxc_: 他的意思是，450块
<jiero> 糟糕，酸奶洒在内裤上了。
<jiero> 。。。终于发现内裤是双层布料的。。
<jiero> imtxc_ onlylove  不错，我是钱不多。GR 很好。。。
<imtxc_> jiero: 所以啊，就比买ep5 了嘛
 * jiero 把自己全身装备卖了也买不起GR。
<imtxc_> jiero: ………… 你这样就不好玩了
<jiero> imtxc_ 。。。我的手机合计能卖900元，电脑500元，其他杂七杂八100元。。。
 * jiero 穷的只有一张带款的存折了。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • acer 4745g ubuntu 14.04 安装 linux-amd-catalyst-14.6-beta 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462618 系统是64位的，按照 [url][http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29_BETA.2FEXPERIMENTAL[/url] 安装， Xorg.log 错误日志见日志，bios 禁
<^k^>  ─> 用了intel 显卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaobin2496 — 2014-08-03 15:31
<onlylove> http://celeskyking.iteye.com/blog/1740005
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 深入理解基于selenium的二次开发 - - ITeye技术网站
<freeflying> imtxc_: 今天没带妹纸出去拍照啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 人昨晚上拍过了
<freeflying> lol
<iMadper|AE> imtxc: 早
<jiero> https://call.mozilla.com/#call/j2TFOVGJKBc
<jiero> 谁来，我半裸和你聊天噢。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Loop
<jiero> no sound
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu13.04换源出现404 NOT FOUND错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462620 各位大侠，我在安装完Ubuntu13.04后，使用ubuntu软件中心下载个ftp软件，结果提示下载软件仓库信息失败，下面是截图 下载失败.png 网上搜索了下这类问题，说原因是源没有更新了，得换源。于是
<rothsdad> hi, 我像问下xterm中文配置的问题，论坛上的帖子我都看过了，我也能配置出满意的效果来，但还是有一个严重的问题，中文字符有些显示不出来，这个是我的配置，帮慢看下哪里有问题吧: http://bpaste.net/show/548829/
<rothsdad> 一些特殊的中文符号，如箭头之类的，显示为方块
<iMadper|AE> xterm本来就有这个bug. ℃显示不出来
<happyaron> iMadper|AE imtxc 拜见二位妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥。。。我昨天到帝都了啊
<iMadper|AE> happyaron: 评审.
<iMadper|AE> happyaron: 平身, 小dd
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> 热毙了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 空调
<iMadper|AE> onlylove: 刚因为太冷关了空调...
<happyaron> iMadper|AE: 明天早上我司那五个老外去办公室
<iMadper|AE> onlylove: 屋子太小, 一开空调就巨冷, 一关了旧巨热.
<iMadper|AE> happyaron: 那你作为小dd是不是要去陪?
<onlylove> iMadper|AE: happyaron 主要是因为桑拿天
<iMadper|AE> onlylove: 空调不就是专治桑拿天儿的吗???
<happyaron> iMadper|AE: 今天孔叔叔陪的
<happyaron> iMadper|AE: 我明天去跟YK磨叽
<iMadper|AE> happyaron: 今天? 我是说下周
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> iMadper|AE: 明天么，明天我主要去跟YK磨叽
<iMadper|AE> happyaron: 哦. 你这个磨人的小妖精
<happyaron> wtf...
<happyaron> 没事，无所谓了，挡我者磨叽死。
<iMadper|Cook> 做饭去
<happyaron> iMadper|Cook: 有爱的没得破妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Cook: 这是昨天拍了照今天要做饭补偿一下么
<happyaron> onlylove: 去逛商场吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 凉快
<onlylove> happyaron: 拍照了肯定要补偿，你何必明说出来
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper|Cook> happyaron: 人品不好. 我去怂恿yyy治你.
<happyaron> iMadper|Cook: 去吧去吧
<iMadper|Cook> 妥
<roylez> iMadper|Cook: 渣
<happyaron> iMadper|Cook: 渣
<iMadper|Cook> roylez: 扎西
 * happyaron 扎西来的太及时了
<roylez> imtxc: 渣
<jiero> 刚才谁找我？
<jiero> https://call.mozilla.com/#call/bBBEhPHkI9U
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Loop
<stardiviner> jiero: hi
<jiero> so its you
<stardiviner> er,,, no
<stardiviner> I just opened your link
<stardiviner> Your private show, hum?
<jiero> stardiviner: you can speak dude
<stardiviner> This is really good podcast.
<jiero> stardiviner:  speak!
<niac> weiguan
<stardiviner> 貌似没有语音阿
<jiero> stardiviner:  听不到我？
<stardiviner> yes
<stardiviner> oh, no
<stardiviner> 可能我选择错了Audio
<stardiviner> 我再试试
<jiero> stardiviner:  我能听到你
<stardiviner> 真的？
<stardiviner> 那是我还没选择对
<stardiviner> 你怎么弄的这个？
<jiero> 我只是用了 新的 firefox nightly的默认功能。
<jiero> stardiviner:
<stardiviner> 哪里开启的？
<jiero> 右上角
<jiero> 还听不到我么？
<iMadper|Cook> freeflying: 现在跑步6km之后, 膝盖还是疼.
<iMadper|Full> freeflying: 感觉自己体力还够, 但是膝盖撑不住
<jiero>  stardiviner  http://www.suning.com/emall/snupgbpv_10052_10051_20013198_150134_.html?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=1028&utm_content=1027
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 苏宁易购--荣事达(Royalstar)空气炸锅RS-AF70L--团购详情页面
<jiero> iMadper|Full:  学游泳啊。
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 没办法的话健身房
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 健身卡, 贵
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 游泳也贵..
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 做仰卧起坐和俯卧撑，在家
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 仰卧起坐没用, 俯卧撑有在做. 不过不能替代跑步.
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 有用啊，做附加方式。
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 我可以做卷腹
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 比如说抬起双脚到空中转
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 噢。厉害
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 卷腹跟仰卧起坐一个级别... 但是有效果. 仰卧起坐很难锻炼到腹部.
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 用那种倾斜的设备啊。好似头部向下倾斜的那种椅子
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 你是在练习肌肉吗？还是在减肥。。。
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 减肥
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 跑步, 明显是减肥...
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 所以, 这些都代替不了跑步
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 所以。。。我不觉得跑步有多么消耗体力。。。
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 只会累。。。
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 驱动150斤的肉, 移动6km, 会消耗不少能量
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 啊啊。好厉害。。。我玩跑步最多2公里。
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 如果踢足球，10公里可能。
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 恩, 跑步最大的两个问题: 1. 枯燥  2. 伤膝盖
<jiero> 踢一下午全攻全守就有10公里了
<iMadper|Full> 周日了, 收拾一下屋子, 准备去跑步
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 健身房找健身教练指导你练啊。
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 你有肉，能缩脂肪层
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 我需要脂肪层厚厚厚才能增肥
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 贵呀... 我不是舍不得花这钱嘛...
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 找一次就行了啊。
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 以后靠自己练
<iMadper|Full> jie
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 一次的意思是一个阶段
<iMadper|Full> jiero: 恩, 我去查查价格
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 北京确实贵 -
<jiero> 5倍我这里的运动价格
<iMadper|Full> 一年2300
<iMadper|Full> 好像
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 3个月。。。
<iMadper|Full> http://www.dianping.com/shop/2736379
<^k^> iMadper|Full: ⇪ 奥力健身俱乐部(万象新天店)价格,地址(图)-北京健身中心-大众点评网
<iMadper|Full> 这个人均2300不知道是多长时间诶
<jiero> iMadper|Full: 一般都是先体验再收费？
<iMadper|Full> 还是算了
<iMadper|Full> 还是跑步吧, 太麻烦
<iMadper|Full> 哎, 跑步去
<jiero> 。。。
<slucx> 请教kindle看PDF，咋能调整大小？有没有PDF插件？
<October21> slucx: 你用的是k5？
<slucx> 是k5
<onlylove> iMadper|Run: 啥时候改成swim
<jiero> onlylove:  你赶紧对调食物中菜和肉的量
<onlylove> jiero: 突然对调不消化的
<onlylove> jiero: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jiero: 而且现在是夏天
<jiero> onlylove: 哦哦。该吃大量水分和水果
 * onlylove 下周要准备开挂 开始java selenium二次开发
<jiero> aa 避孕套特价，对我一点用都没有，买来研究一下！？
<onlylove> jiero: 研究如何做到更薄？
<jiero> onlylove: 我没见过避孕套
<jiero> onlylove: 到底什么样子我都不着调
<jiero> 不知道
<onlylove> jiero: 就是一个气球
<onlylove> jiero: 香肠形状的
<jiero> onlylove: 噢。口是怎么密封的啊
 * jiero 即使有这个，也缺个想要对之使用的妹子。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你不用用这个，直接买个娃娃就是
<jiero> onlylove: 不想要，要干嘛。
<onlylove> jiero: 你别看不起娃娃，一个好的娃娃七八万，真人没那么好身材
<slucx> 装了librerator 重启中，期待效果
<slucx> lol
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • SSH登陆失败: Connection closed by x.x.x.x(host ip) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462621 通过终端登陆Ubuntu 13.10服务器，现出现 Connection closed by x.x.x.x(host ip) [size=150] 问题，web等服务正常，查看ssh的log，没有发现异常登陆，查看系统日志发现， sshd: segfault at lddffed0 ip 00007f4c1c
<slucx> 请问ssh到k5,然后执行kite的uninstall脚本可以卸载吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不错 搞java了
<onlylove> yunfan: 被逼搞java
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是坏事
<onlylove> yunfan: 上来就搞二次开发……
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实如果会python的多的话，没准是py，不过这公司会java的多
<yunfan> onlylove: selenium确实可以py 我还写过相关代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 还可以ruby
<slucx> 已经卸载
<October21> slucx: 不好用？
<slucx> 不好用
<slucx> 应该说是不喜欢
<October21> slucx: 你会为你选择k5埋单
<slucx> October21: ？
<slucx> October21: 用起来还行啊
<October21> kindle原生对pdf支持不好
<October21> 使用插件的话，又不稳定
<slucx> 嗯，发现了
<October21> slucx: 你之前不是在犹豫买那个吗？
<slucx> 刚装的那个不是很喜欢，我喜欢kindle原生这种简单系统，简单稳定的linux
<slucx> October21: kpw2?
<onlylove> kindle不是android么
<slucx> 在淘宝遇到了K5，才400+,就买了
<slucx> onlylove: Linux吧，不知道新的是啥系统
<slucx> 估计平板啥的会是android
<October21> onlylove: 一直是修改的linux
<slucx> Linux kindle 2.6.31-rt11-lab126 #5 Sat Jan 12 20:39:09 PST 2013 armv7l unknown
<October21> 有公开源代码，主界面用java实现，wm是awesome
<October21> 壮哉awesome
<October21> 其实我觉得是kindle的ram捉襟见肘
<slucx> October21: 有WM？
<slucx> 256M确实现在都拿不出手
<October21> slucx: 你试试top命令
<October21> 集成的是busybox，比较弱
<slucx> 没有awesome的进程啊
<October21> slucx: 怎么可能？
<slucx> 真的
<slucx> [root@kindle /etc]# ps aux | grep "awesome"
<slucx> [root@kindle /etc]#
<yunfan> slucx: 你是说电子墨水那个还是平板？
<October21> yunfan: e-ink
<slucx> checkpmond  tinyrot  这两个是啥进程？ October21
<slucx> 就这400+的我都省了很久呢，别说平板了，lol
<October21> slucx: 你直接输入awesome命令，tab补全看看？
<yunfan> October21: e-ink的有512mb ram?
<slucx> 256
<October21> slucx: 学生党啊
<October21> yunfan: 256
<yunfan> 额 自从我买了视网膜屏幕的平板以后 就再也没用过我的kindle了
<slucx> 不是学生党，是工资不太给力，伤不起啊
<yunfan> kindle反映太慢了
<imtxc_> momo
<yunfan> slucx: 买个nook?
<October21> yunfan: 它制式个看书的嘛
<imtxc_> 刚进来就看到买买买
<yunfan> 我看imp3论坛有人改装nook 给他上了1万多毫安的电池 额
<slucx> yunfan: 按键版的很快， 想要e-link快不了
<yunfan> slucx: 毛 我就是按键版 还是3G的
<October21> slucx: 你tab补全的话，应该能看到awesome-cilent
<yunfan> October21: 他对许多中文pdf支持有很大问题
<October21> yunfan: 字体没嵌入？
<slucx> October21: 真没有，我这是K5啊
<yunfan> October21: 可能是
<slucx> yunfan: 早知道不买直接收你的了，我还买了个wifi广告版的
<yunfan> 后来我就用多看了
<yunfan> 现在我跟人一起用个多看账户 一人冲了500快 用来买书
<October21> slucx: 我是kpw一代
<yunfan> 多看这个策略还是不错的 可惜多看的技术书太他妈少了  要是china-pub出个阅读平台就好了
<slucx> 估计kpw开始用了，K5没有
<slucx> K5估计也就是2440时代的板子
<yunfan> 2440?
<slucx> October21: kindle的界面应用是哪个？
<slucx> 进程
<October21> slucx: awesome啊
<October21> 那个界面只是个用户程序
<slucx> October21: 好吧，忘记咱两个不一样了
<yunfan> 其实我很好奇3G版本的3G上网是怎么认证的
<yunfan> 到底是mac绑定还是在基带里放了什么
<iMadper|Run> onlylove: swimè´µ.
<iMadper|Run> onlylove: 等我工资涨了都不会考虑, 因为还有更高优先级的东西没买呢
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 你工资涨了 物价也涨了
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 也有可能降. 比如我看上的音响, 已经从1100降到800+了
<yunfan> 以前我的梦想是3k月工资 那时候苹果是1快5一斤 现在我工资x5 苹果价格也x5了 我还是吃到差不多的苹果 还很不开心
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: *5 ... 土豪
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 大概是因为现在找不到好水电来听了 所以就降价了
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 睡前
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 你回家了, 苹果还这么贵?
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 吃当地特产呀
<slucx> kindle可以不重启切换ssh和SD卡模式吗？
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 因为苹果产量没有*5 但是消费需求却*10了  所以市场发挥了他的作用 别说苹果 就连大米都*5了啊
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 我当地的特产是茶叶 更贵 哈哈哈哈
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 不过你回去了生活成本肯定降低了呀
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 未必 你要搞清楚 国家对大城市是有补贴的 菜篮子工程你可能忘了 比如你帝都的猪肉就比我这山区便宜
<yunfan> 反季节蔬菜和水果也必定比我这里便宜 这是消费市场规模的问题
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 住房一下子就便宜了吧
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 反季节, 远距离蔬菜都比你那里便宜估计
<yunfan> 我这里运输也不方便  我昨天还看到个很郁闷的店铺 上面写着江浙沪皖包邮 但是不包括我大黄山市 wtf
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 也就住房呗
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 那你还不考虑回来?
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 不 毕竟帝都要人命
<yunfan> iMadper|Run: 但是我会考虑去杭州上海
<yunfan> 我发现在家里 什么事都难做成
<yunfan> 反正我是remote 去魔都也一样
<yunfan> 泡妞都比本地方便点
<iMadper|Run> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> 我这里河边钓鱼的特别多 一溜过去有上百个
<yunfan> 本地人大多也是这种心态
<slucx> 居然还有糗百的kindle推送，泪奔了
<imtxc_> iMadper|OutDoor: 啥箱子又降价了
<imtxc_> 饿死了，有啥好吃还解饿的零食呢
<hoxily> imtxc_: 淀粉含量小于等于8%的香肠
<imtxc_> hoxily: 比如？
<hoxily> imtxc_: 你爱吃什么牌子就吃什么牌子呗。
<hoxily> 鸡肉肠口感差一点，肉质太松。
<imtxc_> 让丫说得更饿了，出门去看看
<yunfan> imtxc_: 这要看你口味
<yunfan> imtxc_: 试试油炸蟑螂
<onlylove> yunfan: 好重口……
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没吃过蚕蛹？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我吃那个过敏
<freeflying> iMadper|OutDoor: OTG线哪家的好，带hub得能用不
<freeflying> onlylove: yunfan imtxc ^^
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个怎么过敏？？
<yunfan> freeflying: 我刚刚在淘宝买了四个otg转接头 不是线
<onlylove> yunfan: 身上起包
<yunfan> 至于线我就不知道了 hub跟这个没什么关系 跟host device本身有关系
<freeflying> yunfan: 转接头应该没啥问题了把
<freeflying> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/1128805.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【优越者Y-3050A】优越者（UNITEK） Y-3050A USB3.0高速扩展四口集线器HUB 带microUSB数据OTG转接头一拖四分线器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:69.00
<freeflying> yunfan: 这种的怎么样
<yunfan> freeflying: 我买的是9块钱包邮的usb2.0的
<yunfan> 因为我主要是为了配我买的遥控器键盘 两个加起来都没你这个贵 果然你土豪
<yunfan> freeflying: 为了给中国经济加油 我决定支持你买这个
<freeflying> yunfan: 你太邪恶了
<yunfan> freeflying: 你早晚都要出国的  今天多消费一点 明天就少转移点财富出去啊
<yunfan> 我搞不懂你为毛要专门买个hub
<yunfan> 你弄个 转接头 接上独立的hub不就行了
<yunfan> 除非你是想充电 其他方面没啥影响
<freeflying> yunfan: 我是屌丝中战斗机，出啥国啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 别谦虚
<freeflying> yunfan: 我没hub，正好要用otg线
<yunfan> http://www.dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=92116
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 铂程斋--怎样不懂弹钢琴，照样弹钢琴
<jusss> freeflying: yunfan openssl的签名和证书是怎么回事？是用签名去生成证书吗
<yunfan> jusss: 不知道 我痛恨密码学论文
<yunfan> 唯一搞懂就是费对称加密的原理
<yunfan> 还有hmac
<jusss> 我看到文章说是用原始数据生成摘要，然后用私钥加密摘要生成签名
<jusss> 那证书又和签名有什么关系
<yunfan> 这种细节我不知道
<yunfan> 证书和签名还是有区别的吧
<jusss> yunfan: 我也不了解，就知道公钥加的密只有私钥能解开
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教个fcitx搜狗输入法　托盘问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=462623 大家好， 今天登录系统，更新了下，搜狗托盘图标不见了，还可以打字，但是调不出来了，没法设置了，怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liupeng0518 — 2014-08-03 22:38
<yunfan> 签名就是 crypted(xxx) 以后的的一个摘要结果  然后你还要提供公钥 供人验证 这个签名确实是公钥对应的私钥签名的吧
<freeflying> jusss: 签名生成证书
<yunfan> 具体的细节我还真是不清楚如何验证 我想肯定不是对全文做
<jusss> 根证书库里的证书据说都包含着CA的签名
<yunfan> 一环扣一环的
<jusss> freeflying: 那根证书库里的证书里面的CA的签名是什么数据的摘要？
<yunfan> i've no idea about this in detail
<jusss> yunfan: 我貌似明白点，也不知道对不对，A生成私钥，然后制作证书生成文件发给CA签名，CA用自己的私钥给这个文件签名生成证书发给A, 然后B访问A时，B浏览器有CA的证书，然后用CA的公钥解密A发的证书，比较自己的CA的证书看一样不一样，如果一样就用A发的证书里的公钥加密信息发给A
<jusss> 但是CA是直接用自己的私钥给文件签名还是用自认证的证书给csr签名去生成证书呀？
<yunfan> bye
<jusss> 感觉很混乱
<jusss> 别走呀。。。
<jusss> 有免费提供ssl连接的dns服务器吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得前几天solidot上有fsf的一篇文章，教你如何加密邮件的
<jusss> onlylove: 是用公钥加还是证书呀
<onlylove> jusss: 早忘了
<onlylove> jusss: 我就没拿着当回事，你搜索下看看能找到不
<jusss> onlylove: 有提供ssl连接的dns服务器没？ssl能给udp用吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己看协议啊
<onlylove> jusss: 没听说udp可以ssl的
<onlylove> jusss: udp本身设计的时候就不是基于连接的
<onlylove> jusss: 不是基于连接的，怎么ssl
<jusss> onlylove: 那只能强制dns解析走tcp了
<onlylove> jusss: 没准有，你搜搜看吧，反正按我的理解，ssl是基于连接的，基于连接就是tcp
<onlylove> 碎觉
<jusss> 我也睡觉去吧
<happyaron> iMadper|OutDoor: 半夜outdoor是有情况的意思么
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-27
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪. 2天不见
<Niac> 早安 各位土豪
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丢失的钱包 :     一位女士圣诞节大购物,在匆忙中丢失了钱包。有一个诚实的小男孩找到了钱包并还给她。女士看着钱包,说:"嗯,真有趣。我丢失钱包的时候,里面有一张20元的钞票,但现在变成了20张1元的零钞。"小孩马上回答道:"没错,小姐。上次我找到了一位女士
<^k^>  ─> 的钱包,但是她没有零钱作酬金。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44900
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | H.265面临高昂的专利使用费
<iMadper> ^k^: -
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕 3天不见
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜穷贵
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜穷鬼
<onlylove_> iMadper: 自称穷鬼没用的
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你看刚进来那个
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
 * archl 拜穷鬼
<iMadper> onlylove_: 我ignore了join/part
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不知道谁刚来
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: lol
<archl> 打人好玩么。
 * archl 好久不打人了。
<onlylove_> archl: 被打好玩不
<archl> onlylove_,  不知道。
<onlylove_> archl: 要不我打你一顿你试试？
<archl> onlylove_, 我喜欢用武器
<archl> onlylove_, 木棒就好了。
<onlylove_> 一个高级SA的JD居然比一个普通的SA要求还低，待遇还高
<onlylove_> archl: 多粗的？
<iMadper> onlylove_: 但是, 只是JD而已啊
<archl> onlylove_, 嗯。根据年龄来
<archl> onlylove_, 打小的，用细的。
<onlylove_> iMadper: 正常，小公司通常需要一个人干几个人的活，然后领一个人工资
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你的电影票我收了哈 么么哒~
<ishamo> 为嘛我设置了定时关机却关不了呢? sudo shutdown 11:20
<onlylove_> 你sudo 要密码不
<sennn> hi
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  23:14
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2ssqIKtTfAAHDth7TDG0AALrWQPnfbIAAcPO150.jpg 被子哥爱上了枕头妹
<suifeng> 今天热闹啊
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Scope—手机体验新时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471902 Scope 是伴随Ubuntu智能手机出现的一个移动端体验新方式，作为一个新兴事物，Scope结合了最新最前沿的科技和与众不同的手机理念。 说到Scope，就一定要说Ubuntu。Ubuntu作为一款开源的操作系统，目
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐 3天不见
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Scope—手机体验新时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471903 Scope 是伴随Ubuntu智能手机出现的一个移动端体验新方式，作为一个新兴事物，Scope结合了最新最前沿的科技和与众不同的手机理念。 说到Scope，就一定要说Ubuntu。Ubuntu作为一款开源的操作系统，目
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Scope—手机体验新时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471906 Scope 是伴随Ubuntu智能手机出现的一个移动端体验新方式，作为一个新兴事物，Scope结合了最新最前沿的科技和与众不同的手机理念。 说到Scope，就一定要说Ubuntu。Ubuntu作为一款开源的操作系统，目
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Scope—手机体验新时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471908 Scope 是伴随Ubuntu智能手机出现的一个移动端体验新方式，作为一个新兴事物，Scope结合了最新最前沿的科技和与众不同的手机理念。 说到Scope，就一定要说Ubuntu。Ubuntu作为一款开源的操作系统，目
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Ubuntu Scope—手机体验新时代 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471909 Scope 是伴随Ubuntu智能手机出现的一个移动端体验新方式，作为一个新兴事物，Scope结合了最新最前沿的科技和与众不同的手机理念。 说到Scope，就一定要说Ubuntu。Ubuntu作为一款开源的操作系统，目
<onlylove_> ^k^: k啊，是你bug了还是这作者有毛病啊
<onlylove_> ^k^: 算了，那作者有病，一个帖子发了9遍
<suifeng> 都有毛病
<nyfair> onlylove_: 卖国贼的老弟这回又去跪舔台巴子，这魔都没法住了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那牛牛你要去哪住啊
 * nyfair 卖房子卖房子
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛要移民美利坚？
<onlylove_> huntxu: h265要收专利费了，牛牛很快就发了
<huntxu> 哇嚓
<QiongMangHuo> 哇擦
<iMadper> h265专利费太高... 估计有人要搞别的出来了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 上次我说过的吧，其实我支持vp9，但是g婊的技术太烂了
<suifeng> iMadper: 不是还有vp9
<suifeng> 再说有x264
<nyfair> suifeng: 别闹，用vp9还不如用10年前的rmvb
<suifeng> 铁定会有x265
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这你就夸张了
<iMadper> rmvb的片儿都是看色块儿的
<iMadper> vp9我天天看, 感觉不错的.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你确定？
<QiongMangHuo> suifeng: x264和x265躲不开专利付费问题吧
<onlylove_> iMadper: 要不要找个不是色块儿的
<suifeng> 以后是流媒体的天下
<iMadper> onlylove_: 找吧
<iMadper> realone话说在北京还找人呢
<suifeng> x的开源的版本
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你去电影院好久了吧？最近几年的片子，720P的，很多rmvb的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 是吗?
<QiongMangHuo> 而且x264是编码器 不是解码器...
<iMadper> onlylove_: 这么屌?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 你只是MKV AVI WMV看多了而已
<suifeng> 解码有ffmpeg
<QiongMangHuo> 为啥我下的全是mkv封装的mp4
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 跨张在哪里，rmvb已经实现了h.264大半了，怎么说也是mpeg-4 part2里拔尖的。而vp9的参考标准是mainconcept h.264，换句话说就是比mpeg-4 part10里最烂的稍好一些
<iMadper> onlylove_: mkv只是容器啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你这半桶水还扯编码器解码器
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 牛牛 我错了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: mkv怎么可能封装mp4
<suifeng> mkv是封装
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不能么?
<onlylove_> iMadper: 知道是容器，但是咱说的是电影后缀
<iMadper> onlylove_:  哦.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: mp4也是容器
<suifeng> mkv还可以封mkv
<suifeng> 什么不能干
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 封的是mp4里面的video/audio
<QiongMangHuo> 你懂我就好~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没钱拿了, 伐开心啊!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 又没确定
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我的事儿搞定了, 同等给你bonus
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没钱拿 + 搞不定bsci + 要去搞snappy  人生悲剧啊
<nyfair> 按google自己的说法，最新版的vp9在相同质量上，文件大小只有h.264的70%。言下之意就是他比最烂的h264编码器优秀40%
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 几多?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 两件事儿嘛, 都按1000$来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哟, 这么阔
<onlylove_> 你们啥时候讲vp ts啥的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这就算阔了? 市政府房壕?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我穷啊, 没见过市面
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你就别嘲笑我了
<jackness> 我也穷啊
<jackness> 我也没见过市面
<jackness> iMadper, 好久不见
<jackness> iMadper, 想你了
 * iMadper 好久不见
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> happyaro1: FJKong: 啥时候修好这个bug啊.
<jackness> iMadper, 你最近在忙什么啊？我特别想你。
<jackness> 大家中午好啊！
<jackness> 都出来聊天吧
<sennn> 有什麼好聊的?
<jackness> 你好啊
<jackness> sennn,
<jackness> sennn, 你做什么的？
<sennn> 保密
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 保密单位？
<sennn> 不是,
<jackness> 聊聊天啊 你保密 还怎么聊啊
<nyfair> win10开始推送了啊
<sennn> 今天很不爽
<jackness> nyfair, win10可以直接升级吗？
<jackness> sennn, 怎么了
<sennn> 淋成了落湯雞
<nyfair> jackness: 可
<sennn> 突然下暴雨
<jackness> nyfair, 那我windows7旗舰版可以直接升级为win10啊？
<jackness> sennn, 哦
<sennn> win10 還不錯
<nyfair> jackness: 正版可，盗版用360升级
<jackness> sennn, 你该穿雨衣
<nyfair>  X9NV3-MCH4F-M3G24-2PKR2-BTDT3 据说是360的神key，也许可以不用装360
<sennn> 太突然,沒反應過來就淋溼了
<jackness> nyfair, 升级不会影响我原来安装的数据库什么的啊
<sennn> 會
<nyfair> jackness: 不会的，升级安装
<sennn> 會的
<nyfair> jackness: 不是覆盖安装
<sennn> 我有這方面的慘痛經歷
<nyfair> sennn: 你哪里中招了？
<sennn> 升級win10 ,後數據庫運行不起來了
<sennn> 痛苦中
<nyfair> sennn: 那是数据库本身的问题吧
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 我还在等升级呢 不是要到29号吗？
<nyfair> jackness: 已经陆续正式推送了
<sennn> 還是雙系統吧
<nyfair> sennn: 除了用win10 insider，正版怎么双系统？
<sennn> nyfair, 額......
<jackness> nyfair, 我怎么还没有收到升级推送呢？
<sennn> 10240 就是正式版
<sennn> 可懂?
<mao> openconnect server怎么设置路由呢
<mao> 有条目数限制么
<QiongMangHuo> 有
<QiongMangHuo> anyconnect只支持64条路由记录, 渣到爆
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装完Ubuntu 14.04和Win7双系统，win7进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471910 我原来电脑上装的是Ubuntu，然后又在另一个分区上装了Win7,装完以后只能进入win7，然后我就用LiveCD输入以下命令修复了一下：（只是主要的步骤） grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 搞不好是你们业界的老传统 压缩到前缀字节的某几个bit段
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 啥?
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 64条路由
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 谁知道为啥
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 这种数字都跟这个有关系
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 那当然是
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 至于为什么 不知道
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这个月好像要补缴456月的社保涨幅, 要死要死要死
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊啊啊啊????
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我草!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 多少啊?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只是社保吗? 公积金呢?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 社保基数4月调整, 公积金7月调整, 所以要补缴
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 坑啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 吃饭去吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44902
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Windows 10自动更新NVidia驱动导致系统出现问题
<onlylove> 真以为随便更新驱动是好事啊
<onlylove> 吃过亏以后就用和机器一个时代的驱动，新驱动不敢用
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕，这么多社保
<sennn> 誰能給我點 比特幣?
<nyfair> onlylove: 这是啥，我就是n卡
<onlylove> nyfair: 显卡驱动不要随便更新，等稳定了再说
<nyfair> onlylove: 没碰到问题，reddit上说是旧版win10不兼容新版驱动造成的，更新win10到10240或者下nvidia官网旧驱动都行。win10推送的驱动比官网新
<BuMangHuo> 网速壕慢
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不错哎，现在 openwrt 的包里面也有 ss 了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 这有什么不可理解的 就是压缩存到bit段了么
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 问题是为什么这么设计, 没说实现
<onlylove> ss都成必需品了么……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 当然是必须
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你在国外也需要么？爬进来？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 不需要  我父母需要
<lainme> onlylove: 有备无患
<BuMangHuo> gitorious.org 怎么了
<BuMangHuo> https://gitorious.org/pdnsd/pdnsd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu15.04 进入不了字符界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471911 刚刚装了ubuntu15.04，安装了AMD的专有显卡驱动，因为配置了3D桌面，可是发现ctrl+ALt+F1进入图形界面后窗口无响应，有人说是分辨率的问题，求大神解决啊，以前14.04都是可以进入的 zz: fudongke — 2015-
<^k^>  ─> 07-27 12:53
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 不是被收购了么
<BuMangHuo> 那之前这上面的 pdsnd 现在去哪里下载啊
<lainme> BuMangHuo: http://blog.gitorious.org/2015/04/15/gitorious-org-is-dead-long-live-gitorious-org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Gitorious.org is dead, long live gitorious.org « The Gitorious Blog
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 搞毛啊, 我靠, 又分给我input的bug
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: sutton?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: bsci最近没新的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 搞毛啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: assign回去啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: i915.enable_ips=0    <-  这个能修好你切换console时候屏幕乱掉的现象.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 泻泻!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 么么嗒
<mint_rbgang> hexchat如何
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 没了黑毛在你们是不是很孤单？ XD
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 心里想着你就好
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 想着我做甚
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 送我个新茶轴吧，现在这个回车键不好用了。
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 心里想着你就好
<BuMangHuo> ol
<iMadper> nnnd, 今天首席也不来了
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人 8天不见
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 甜言蜜语的由来 : 女:"你跟我说话怎么老嚼着糖?" 男:"不嚼糖哪来那么多甜言蜜语?"
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 单链表排序的常见方案是什么? 就插入排序?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 冒泡啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 按照难易, 冒泡 -> 选择 -> merge sort -> quick sort
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你先写merge sort, 然后升级到quick sort?
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 已经有quicksort的了
<iMadper> wangli: 求贵司给我个double啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.geeksforgeeks.org/merge-sort-for-linked-list/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Merge Sort for Linked Lists - GeeksforGeeks
<QiongMangHuo> 这老长
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://geeksquiz.com/insertion-sort-for-singly-linked-list/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Insertion Sort for Singly Linked List - GeeksQuiz
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 有了快排 我自己再写个冒泡吧
<QiongMangHuo> 泻泻
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别真冒泡啊...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 咋了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 递归的merge sort很短的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 写冒泡都别人当笑话的
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7685/merge-sort-a-linked-list  这个短, 第二个答案
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ algorithm - Merge Sort a Linked List - Stack Overflow
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 递归实现
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好, 但我还是先写个冒泡~
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 恩 .
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44906
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Debian去除SPARC支持
<onlylove> 这下以后sparc机器如果不用solaris，就得用netbsd了
<onlylove> 好难受啊，难道是因为刚刚吃药的关系么……
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 为什么你对冒泡那么钟情？
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 因为笨
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 笨应该用merge sort啊
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 现在正在写merge sort...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我从来都觉得merge sort是最好理解的，比冒泡还好理解
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 那你笨~
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 别闹 让我写会儿
<iMadper> huntxu: 递归写的少的话, merge sort不容易理解.
<iMadper> huntxu: 倒是select sort最容易理解, 对于大部分人来说
<huntxu> iMadper: select sort就是扑克牌拿到手排序那个做法么？
<onlylove> huntxu: 上学的时候，老师教的都是冒泡吧？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是的.
<iMadper> huntxu: 其实比冒泡容易理解, 但是冒泡更容易实现...
<huntxu> iMadper: 不慢么，当神的数据规模可是上TB的
<iMadper> huntxu: 不慢, 嫌慢有qsort啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: select是啥? O(NlogN)吧?
<huntxu> onlylove: 我上学老师没教过这个
<iMadper> huntxu: ^^
<iMadper> huntxu: 你学韩语的, 当然不学这个了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我上学的时候C语言老师教的
<huntxu> iMadper: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selection_sort 说是O(N^2)
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Selection sort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<huntxu> onlylove: 我没上过C语言。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我草, N^2啊....
<onlylove> huntxu: 那你学过啥
<iMadper> huntxu: 那还是merge sort快.
<huntxu> iMadper: 我就说嘛，merge sort在好理解的算法里面是最快的，在快算法里面是最好理解的
<iMadper> huntxu: 昂.
<iMadper> huntxu: 毕竟是NlogN
<huntxu> onlylove: 我们专业的上过计算机基础和html网页设计
<huntxu> 不对，网页设计好象就是计算机基础课里面教的
<iMadper> huntxu: 你还会html! 拜前端大神!
<onlylove> huntxu: 你还会html! 拜前端大神!
<huntxu> iMadper: <h1>你怕了没</h1>
<onlylove> 好大字!
 * iMadper 怕!
<huntxu> onlylove: 你居然能人工渲染html？！
<iMadper> onlylove: 你居然能人工渲染html？！
<iMadper> onlylove: 拜人脑解释器!
<BuMangHuo> 快排是 nlogn 的
<^k^> iMadper: ok onlylove => 拜人脑解释器!
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 怎么了
<iMadper> onlylove: mind-parser
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没啥...
<onlylove> ^k^: 你丫的来凑毛热闹
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那天买的一大包零食到了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<iMadper> huntxu: http://bigocheatsheet.com/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Big-O Algorithm Complexity Cheat Sheet
<huntxu> iMadper: 这个不错，留着能用用
<iMadper> huntxu: 看来merge sort确实好, 不过非递归的实现好写吗? 数据大的话, 爆栈啊要
<huntxu> iMadper: 没考虑过非递归 =.=
<huntxu> iMadper: 想办法改成尾递归，然后看编译器的本事了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 吃完估计胖三斤
<iMadper> huntxu: 昂.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那个莱美的你练过？
<iMadper> bu
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个也要哑铃/弹力绳的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那个女教练到底男的女的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 说不好...
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 要不你约出来试试?
<BuMangHuo> 不要
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30879.html 不属于你的,你当他死了吧 : 如果你还想念某人,把他的照片p成黑白,买个相框框起,放在包包里。 想他的时候拿出来看看,然后告诉自己他死了……
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我看了看 T25 的 beta 也就需要器材了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不着急, alpha也四十多天呢吧?
<BuMangHuo> 5 周
<BuMangHuo> 第二周已经完了
<BuMangHuo> 囚徒健身没有单杠也没法玩了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过目测我可以多做两周 alpha, alpha 里面的最简单的那节有氧我都是无氧做的，心肺太差
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 肯定是为了对齐 把字段都压缩在word大的存储里
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 青春期手册我N年前读的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 恩, 不用盲目增加强度.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 把体质搞上去才是第一任务
<onlylove> [16:57:56] <BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那个女教练到底男的女的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 都女教练了，还问男的女的！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 看起来像女的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那你倒是说那个教练啊，加上个女字作甚！
<QiongMan1Huo> iMadper`: 我加他微信?
<BuMangHuo> 我这机器太慢了
<BuMangHuo> 换换换
<BuMangHuo> 编译一个 openwrt 半个小时都搞不定
<QiongMan1Huo> 对, 不缺傻逼
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我那机器编译都2小时，你事情真多
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 几件令人发笑的雷人囧事 : 严寒的冬天,一名小偷偷了一件棉大衣,在法庭上,法官问他:"你在偷这件大衣时,心里想过什么没有?" 小偷回答,"想过,如果这次没被抓住,我就有棉大衣暖和身子了；万一这次被抓住了,我也会有暖和的房子过圣诞节了。"
<suifeng> ^k^: 不好笑
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新吕布戏貂禅 : 凤仪亭前。 吕布:蝉妹,俺英雄盖世、神勇无敌,并且俺俩青梅竹马、两小无猜。我英雄,你美人,这不是绝世之配吗? 貂禅:对不起,我已经被董卓包养了！ 吕布:那老东西一大把年纪,有什么好? 貂禅:他有权有钱,你有什么?你再英雄,说到底也不过是个打工
<^k^>  ─> 者而已！
<yangtongxue> join/bitcoin
<yangtongxue> join /bitcoin
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- broken http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471913 root@dm800-ThinkPad-T400:/home/dm800/桌面/oscam/oscam-svn/build# cmake .. -- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.9.2 -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- broken CMake Error a
<^k^>  ─> t /usr/share/cmake-3.0/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:61 (message): The C compiler "/usr/bin/cc" is not able to com …
<mntcdrom> 用过ssh命令吗
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, man ssh
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, 读
<Freebuilder> 文档严重滞后，唉
<mntcdrom> 我不知道网站地址怎样写呢
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, man ssh
<mntcdrom> 比喻sina.com.cn
<gebjgd> mntcdrom, 问你的语文老师
<Freebuilder> cn.com.sina
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 赞！
<mntcdrom> gebjgd: 多谢你了
<maplebeats> qt怎么玩啊
<Freebuilder> 就是那么玩
<maplebeats> 我晕，就操作一下剪切板，一直编译失败
<maplebeats> 不玩
<maplebeats> 了
<maplebeats> 5.0还能编译的程序，到了5.5就编译不通过了。我也是无语了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 洗澡
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<Freebuilder> 晚安
<halenrain> hi,all
<ubrl> halenrain:点点点.  12:40
<halenrain> 怎么来看待lspci,VGA那行呢
<halenrain> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)
<halenrain> 05:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265]
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 双系统，prime切换双显卡，启动偶尔进入黑屏，光标（比平时小）闪烁，按回车光标下移 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471916 大家好，我的配置是联想Z580，三星SSD，分配了30G给ubuntu作双系统，为了解决发热量的问题，按照网上的教程安装了Nvdia Prime进行切换
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-28
<^k^>  ─> ，效果不错，发热量和噪声都减小很多。但是在启动的时候，偶尔会进入黑屏状态，光标 …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • setroubleshoot没有文件或目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471917 鸟哥示例的用setroubleshoot，我的已经安上了，rpm查找也有，但是用service或者chkconfig就是提示没有,求大神帮忙解决 zz: 仅此v而已 — 2015-07-28 9:05
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪 4天不见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • history命令的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471918 感觉history命令不能显示全部曾经输入的，好像有条件进行记录似的。 zz: pengsir — 2015-07-28 10:24
<^k^> onlylove: 拜人脑解释器!
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> g婊前天跟北京谈妥了，马上就回来了
<lainme> 消息灵通
<pity> nyfair: 不要强制我用 google.cn 就好
<nyfair> 水管没可能，先恢复的是play，mail这类没人用的服务
<nyfair> 话说前天是星期天，为什么没人吐槽g婊和tg是怎么谈的？
<Niac> nyfair: 我算是看穿了 Google 和 百度 没什么区别 ，在利益面前 什么节操都是扯淡
<lainme> 有讨论google注册了些.china域名
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试. 5天不见
<WhatsGoingOn> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!!!
<ooOO_OOoo> WhatsGoingOn: 拜经常改name的壕~
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok WhatsGoingOn => 拜经常改name的壕~
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44917
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google旗下产品不再要求Google+
<onlylove> ^k^: 你才人脑解释器！
<onlylove> nyfair: 它回来有啥用处呢？
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者说，它回来，和百度又有多大区别呢
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 麻辣烫吃饱不会长肉吧
<onlylove> ^k^: 拜人机合一BOT
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你要不要试试？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 已经吃完了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 多吃几次才知道
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我今天已经成功加入 61kg 俱乐部了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我只点的绿颜色的蔬菜，也会长肉嘛
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 61还好吧……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我就是想让下巴变成一个
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 嗯，麻辣烫让你长肉的是汤，不是菜
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 所以不管你涮的是啥
<BuMangHuo> 哎，我也觉得是
<BuMangHuo> 汤里面有淀粉？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那意思要想不长肉，只能吃水煮菜？
<onlylove> 淀粉躺着中枪
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 应该不是那样，虽然不是很清楚
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你知道，有人喝水都长肉
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那是玄学
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不可能的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你告诉我水怎么转化成脂肪
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这世上还有很多东西不能用科学来解释
<BuMangHuo> H2O 明显缺原料啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 呼吸产生的二氧化碳被吸收了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 然后就有C了
<BuMangHuo> 玩这么大？
<onlylove> 这下CHO全了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31013.html 耳根子终于清静了 : 怀上坐床。 婆婆日日唠叨:"如果不能生下儿子,一定让他儿子休了我！" 我惶惶不可终日,也如婆婆般对着自己的肚子,成天唠叨:"生儿子,生儿子！" 方七月,我早产生下了一个,带把之婴。 全家狂喜,抱着婴儿亲了又
<^k^>  ─> 亲。 婴儿天生异秉,张口就道:"终于出来了,耳根子终于清静了！"
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 打算买个哑铃或者拉力绳，淘宝上卖这些的为啥全是三绿店家
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你一定要淘宝买么？还有，据说按时休息（晚上11点之前）有助于减肥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不然在哪里买
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还是多动靠谱
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你搜下有啥体育运动商店
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 每天狂动俩小时
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有用么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这么跟你说吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我 15 年 2 份的时候 78kg， 现在  61,
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 反正我认识的每天运动的，每次看到都那样
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 自己算算有用么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你绝壁营养过剩
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 什么时候你不横着长了，什么时候才算成功，明白？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不过轻是轻了，为啥下巴还是俩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.4qChFQ&id=43229709967&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=15&sku_properties=3344920:54449919
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 就算你减到50KG，依旧现在这个样子，有用否
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.4qChFQ&id=43229709967&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&abbucket=15&sku_properties=3344920:54449919 -> http://jump.taobao.com/jump?target=https
<BuMangHuo> 唯一的三红店家
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 50kg 了还是现在这个样子？啥意思
<BuMangHuo> 你的意思是把骨头减掉了？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你的目标是下巴，不是体重
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还是等整体的降脂肪吧
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不会啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 都是青菜就没事.
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你看　onlylove 说汤长肉啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 为啥会涨肉啊?
<BuMangHuo> 谁知道啊，
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 麻辣烫的汤不是清水煮菜的汤吗?
<BuMangHuo> 那就是水里加了别的？ cc onlylove
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 2kg*2 做深蹲用太轻了？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 完全没用啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你确定麻辣烫是清水煮菜？火锅还有底料呢
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 而实际上，麻辣烫的精髓不在于煮，而在于汤料。它是用七日以上之陈汤，当日先做调料，用布襄包裹，浸入其间，致之于釜，待沸腾，
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 骚年，你需要补课啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 哎我找个 4kg 的东西体会一下
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你想多了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我能买到的麻辣烫，人才懒得给用那么复杂的工序
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那也不是清水，不然你清水煮下试试
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 前几天还和我说清水煮西兰花呢
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2056808
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 英国13岁女孩产女6周后重返校园 名列前茅 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 人家28岁都当外婆了
<BuMangHuo> 哇
<BuMangHuo> 见鬼，浦发主动提额了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你想说你28还没当妈么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拜主动提额壕
<^k^> onlylove: ok BuMangHuo => 拜主动提额壕
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我一年没动过那张卡
<roylez_> BuMangHuo: 我没信用卡了
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 祖国不给你发了吧
<roylez> BuMangHuo: 无业游民不配有信用卡
<BuMangHuo> roylez: 你们歪果仁要啥信用卡
<wtm_iphone> 找到个叫vif的美国佬会说一点中文（拼音……）
<onlylove> roylez: 你们歪果仁要啥信用卡
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 话说，信用卡这本身就是歪果仁发明的吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛，我今天看了篇文章
<onlylove> nyfair: http://youxiputao.com/articles/4716
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【败局】成都：手游第四城的泡沫与坍缩 - 游戏葡萄
<nyfair> onlylove: 然并卵，企鹅游戏去年都登顶成全球最大了
<nyfair> 麻花疼比那群傻逼高瞻远瞩的多，你什么时候见腾讯干过杀鸡取卵的事了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 麻花只是杀别人家的鸡而已
 * WhatsGoingOn 腾讯闷声发大财, 干掉EA分分钟啊!
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 右上角的电池状态图标不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471919 早上开机，报了一个错误 Code: upower 什么的 后来发现右上角的电池图标不见了 现在看不到电量还有多少了（除了命令行） Code: Jul 28 10:01:03 cjj-HP-ENVY-Sleekbook-4 kernel: [  899.006941] upowerd[1514]: segfaul
<^k^>  ─> t at f0 ip 00007f15e8577f8e sp 00007ffe2f668720 error 4 in libimobiledevice.so.4.0.1[7f15e8570000+1d000] Jul 28 10:01 …
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://item.jd.com/1321351.html 这么贵
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【凯速平盒钢制15KG】凯速可拆卸全钢哑铃(两只共15kg)精钢哑铃15公斤钢制哑铃平盒装赠连接杆【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> 15kg 319
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 太贵
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对了，你不知道淘宝买的好处
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 还是买弹力绳吧.
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我们公司这边的快递，喜欢扔东西 .....
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 好用
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 断了也危险吧
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141002.5.FQuumh&scm=1007.10009.6098.i44877699813&id=44461833606&pvid=7a739c81-7c16-4bd0-8a8d-9ad8c48c9023
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 钢制哑铃15 20kg25kg30kg40公斤 体育器材哑铃套装 纯钢哑铃男士-淘宝网 pp: 135.00 - 574.00
<BuMangHuo> 这个 15kg 的225
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 别闹, 你能弄断了??
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 淘宝买包的结实？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我想想他们把 20kg 钢疙瘩扔地上的感觉啊
<BuMangHuo> 可美
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 地面会很疼
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: lol
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 弹力绳买不到靠谱的估计也不好
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 下午给你推荐吧
<BuMangHuo> 钢的东西有个好处就是他质量再差也是块铁啊
<wtm_iphone> 可是它就算质量再好它也只是块铁啊
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> 你们……铁球和铁棍，一样重量，哪个好拿
<wtm_iphone> 为啥要拿着，放地上
<onlylove> 你买哑铃是为了放地上么
<onlylove> 算了
<wtm_iphone> 我又不买哑铃
<wtm_iphone> 别打我 --我是一个Linuxer的小尾巴
<wtm_iphone> 手ۖิ机ۖิ复ۖิ制ۖิۖิ这ۖิ几ۖิ个ۖิ字ۖิ看ۖิ你ۖิ多ۖิ久ۖิ能ۖิ删ۖิ完ۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖิۖà¸
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 又写了个快排取第几小的 准备家走取肉和虾了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 虾可是很奢侈的
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 北极甜虾, 29块钱120头
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 这种级别的 贵/
<QiongMangHuo> ?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我就想问有2块9这个级别的没
<QiongMangHuo> ...
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那啥，你锻炼的时候，不小心碰淤血了咋办都
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我前几天不小心把手臂给撞了，医生给开了点活血化瘀的药，但是貌似副作用挺大
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我要再用archlinux，我就是傻逼
<BuMangHuo> 有个开源的在内网的网盘叫个啥来着？
<BuMangHuo> sea 啥的
 * nyfair 原本以为archlinux的package  maintainer都是养殖的牲口，只要你点下那个flag out dated按钮，就会出来自动吃饲料下蛋
<BuMangHuo> 大家一起编辑文档之类的
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 是药三分毒，重要也都污染了。建议别吃药。
<iIlL10Oo> 中药
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你丫的以为我想吃啊
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 不吃的话手臂疼的不能动
<nyfair> 结果尼玛，我发了个bug issue，3个月不鸟我，昨天终于想起我了，然后说一堆you must... you have to..., 尼玛这牲口把自己当成大爷了？
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove 疼的话，是骨头受伤了吧
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 骨头没事，就是去桌子上拿电话的时候不小心和桌子边缘碰了下
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 但是……反正……这几天好点了，我打算直接停掉算了
<iIlL10Oo> 桌子带刺，把细菌刺进肉里面了？涂点白酒消毒
<onlylove> 我关心的是淤血，伤口那边貌似问题不大了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: seadata？还是啥？内网网盘就用度娘好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 人的意思是，你得照章办事，你不按规定来，当然会有bug
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 好像是 seafile
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 貌似不满足需求
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 需要的是 google doc 那样协同编辑 doc 之类的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 哦，是的，原来听那货介绍过
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 协同编辑啊，wps
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 早知道这麻烦，我就不去看医生了，直接找红花油就是
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: wps 的话得弄到服务器上吧
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 反正网盘……
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 取肉和虾？快排？
<nyfair> onlylove: 不不不，我保证按照规定，事实上他没有能力解决
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 金山不是有快盘么
<onlylove> nyfair: 你不是windows用户么，怎么又跑去折腾arch了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯哼
<nyfair> onlylove: 我做那个看图软件，想来回报苦大仇深的linux用户啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 那么多测试环境，你非要找arch
<nyfair> onlylove: 我最熟悉archlinux啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 那傻逼满嘴喷粪，一会儿说sourceforge是shit（托管的网站），一会儿说microsoft是shit（jpeg-xr标准是巨硬提的），一会儿说gcc是shit（自己没用要让gcc背锅）
<onlylove> nyfair: sourceforge这几天干的事情确实不地道……
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似gcc也有不少人骂，然后bsd那群人去玩clang了
<nyfair> onlylove: 自己有本事能自己捣鼓个新的出来，当然可以随便骂。没本事还YY个脑袋
<onlylove> nyfair: 至于标准这个……真的没办法，人就那样
<WhatsGoingOn> bu
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 协同编辑啊, ethpad
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不能更赞
<BuMangHuo> s搜搜去
<nyfair> onlylove: clang那才真叫烂到家了啊，gcc在windows上至少是可用的，clang是什么破烂
<onlylove> nyfair: 人clang没说要在Windows上用吧……
<nyfair> onlylove: 连windows都搞不明白的人还能搞编译器？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看sicp不是弄了个建议编译器么……
<onlylove> /建议/简易/s
<onlylove> 这几天傻乎乎的……搜狗还强点，紫光输入法词库简直弱到家
<nyfair> onlylove: 这种flex bison yacc antlr写的parser太儿戏了啊
 * onlylove 觉得紫光比智能ABC就多了个皮肤功能
<nyfair> onlylove: 后端简单的还不如llvm那坨翔
<onlylove> nyfair: 人只是讲下原理……
<onlylove> 前几天还看了一个lisp的6502汇编
<onlylove> 应该是6502吧，忘了，是任天堂64的U
<onlylove> https://github.com/ahefner/asm6502
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ahefner/asm6502 · GitHub
<onlylove> nyfair: 要搞明白windows真的很困难，至少对我来说，你看，linux装好了现在也得接近1G，windows直接快100G了
<nyfair> onlylove: 干净的日文64位win10装完一共占12g
<onlylove> nyfair: 实际上也没那么大，不过我只是不明白为啥那天我60G的系统盘小了
<nyfair> onlylove: 100g夸张了
<onlylove> nyfair: 实际上应该是18G左右
<nyfair> onlylove: 我系统盘才30g啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我也不知道怎么搞的，你想，一个pagefile.sys就和你内存一样大了
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有系统还原要占用一部分（这 东西有时候还挺有用的）
<nyfair> 哦，那算上是差不多了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以还是linux相对好点，至少swap我可以自己决定，windows那货，装好了，pagefile就在那了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我恨不得装系统的时候找个1G的内存插上，装上以后再换回我自己的内存
<nyfair> onlylove: 然则windows的pe系统，几百M也足够了，linux装个gnome/kde已经破g
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实我是真想给苦大仇深的linux用户写个看图软件
<lainme> slax不是挺小?
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以我该换ubuntu?
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实建议你换fedora或者opensuse
<onlylove> lainme: slax的包是专门打的
<onlylove> lainme: 不过确实小，整个系统200M
<onlylove> 带X
<onlylove> lainme: 不过tinycore更小
<nyfair> onlylove: opensuse打着自由知名侵犯我的自由权益，我还是绕着走
<lainme> onlylove: slax毕竟带的是kde
<nyfair> 知->之
<eexpss> 谁有飞快的网络呢。帮我下载一个东西。
<onlylove> eexpss: 拜神
<^k^> onlylove: ok eexpss => 拜神
<eexpss> 飞快的网络。有么。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexpss: 我连下载都不能，还飞快呢，度娘盘不行么
<eexpss> 百度那家伙，直接说链接不存在。
<WhatsGoi`> eexpss: 给link, 一会儿我开完会帮你
<eexpss> 明显被封了。
<eexpss> http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=hammerhead 选26号的。 多谢了啊。 WhatsGoi`
<ubrl> ⇪ f: CyanogenMod Downloads
<onlylove> lainme: 其实slax那货挺好玩的，除了包要专门打
<eexpss> 干嘛又玩slax了。
<nyfair> eexpss: 这不是挺快的么
<onlylove> eexpss: 刚讨论安装个系统要多大
<eexpss> server飞快嘛。也算系统。
<onlylove> eexpss: 然后开始比谁的系统小
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<eexpss> 哦。
<eexpss> 今天准备去理发，才发现没带卡。 nnnnd
<WhatsGoi`> eexpss: 2MB/s
<WhatsGoi`> eexpss: 一会儿给你.
<eexpss> 准备去打球，没带牌子。
<eexpss> 2MB.。。。。
<onlylove> WhatsGoi`: 拜网速飞快壕
<eexpss> 太快了。
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 你就是我心目中的网虫。
<eexpss> 网络大王。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: ... ee要乖
<nyfair> WhatsGoingOn: 大王大王，有没有小电影分享
<eexpss> 你要是不记得校验md5，我会打你的。 lol
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: ... ...
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 蛋蛋是不是对吃饭，完全没兴趣了？
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 估计得大宝剑了
<eexpss> 啥。。。
<onlylove> 怎么可能，刚还提肉和虾呢
<onlylove> 肯定是神你档次不够
<nyfair> ee要拔剑啦
<eexpss> 其实我想去海边玩。天津有一个水上乐园。
 * nyfair 想把房子卖了，在魔都市郊弄套别墅，有泳池的那种，然后39度天出来晒太阳
<eexpss> nyfair:你的肉体不是很值钱么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 魔都市郊很快会变市区的
<eexpss> 魔都的房子，还是留着吧。
<eexpss> 卖身算了。 nyfair
<eexpss> 话说，好像酷胖最近又出来了。
<onlylove> 出来了啥意思
<onlylove> 不就是半夜商量看一眼么
<eexpss> 他不是藏匿了很久嘛。
<onlylove> 他那不是藏匿吧，大摩不是不让上外网么
<eexpss> 炸可能。晚上总可以上网。
<eexpss> 坏疼疼，好懒的。在这里没。
<onlylove> 叫兽没来
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/88474/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 你为什么会离开游戏行业？ - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> nyfair: 39度晒太阳真的没问题么？
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求教如何在15.04下安装abaqus，64位，版本号不要太老就行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471921 我在网上看的http://t.cn/RLKQBmj?u=1785104012&m=3869557381235652&cu=1785104012 小白在ubuntu11.10（64位）上安装abaqus6.10过程 第一步就没法执行，下了一个JDK1.6.0 45，
<^k^>  ─> 无法复制到local的目录下，提示找不到文件，接下来的操作虽然能直接在下载目录下做一 …
<eexpss> WhatsGoi`: 你咋了。文件呢。
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoi`: 你咋了, 微信群呢?
<eexpss> 蛋蛋，一起去天津玩不。
<eexpss> 去海边，洗澡，蛋蛋。来不。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 什么时候?
<eexpss> 周六啊。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 应该可以, 我大概周四能确定
<eexpss> 拉上蛤蟆，蛤蟆是两栖动物。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你请我吃螃蟹?
<eexpss> 那没问题啊。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 他好多不能吃的
<eexpss> 虽然我不喜欢吃螃蟹。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 你终于不复下周了?
<eexpss> 拉上大象。还有谁。
<eexpss> 我每周都找地方去玩。关键是约人。
 * QiongMangHuo 可惜最近胖了
<eexpss> 帝都那破地方，要进京证啊。要不我晚上就去找你了。
<pity> eexpss: 一张进京证难不住你啊
<QiongMangHuo> e
<eexpss> 没办过。要排队，好像等蛮久。
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 高铁不比开车方便?
<eexpss> 我这边高铁站还远呢。
<pity> eexpss: 没听说过办进京证还要等很久的
<eexpss> 有北京公交，啥300多路，可以去南站。
<eexpss> pity: 来，你带我去办。
<QiongMangHuo> 你理由多
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 忽悠就说忽悠 放鸽子就说放鸽子
<pity> eexpss: 这还要家长带 :P
<eexpss> 所有理由都不及你一个理由，只要你提供住宿，我啥时候都动身。 lol
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 请我们吃喝玩乐大宝剑补偿吧
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我这儿没地儿...
<eexpss> 高级。。。不懂大宝剑是啥。
<QiongMangHuo> 仓啷啷 大宝剑
<pity> QiongMangHuo: 你赏 eexpss 一夜，哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> - -!
<eexpss> 蛋蛋，你可以出去住宾馆啊。
<suifeng> eexpss: eexpress?
<eexpss> 房子，妹子留下就成。
<eexpss> suifeng:... anthonyho?
<suifeng> Yes
<eexpss> 晕哦。你居然还能出来。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss:
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 刚开会呢吗
<suifeng> 看前缀很熟悉
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 现在给你上传到网盘?
<eexpss> 开会和掉线。。
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<eexpss> 好啊。传网盘。
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 开会需要搬笔记本去会议室啊
<eexpss> suifeng: 现在干嘛呢
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: wifi就会掉线啊
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 上传速度为0啊
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 你网络大王啊。还没个4G？
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 没钱啊
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 你赞助我一个吧
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: 上传没速度啊
<suifeng> eexpss: 我做通信工程和智能化工程呀
<eexpss> 咬蛋蛋两口，就有钱了。
<eexpss> suifeng: 这还老本行嘛。
<eexpss> 智能化别作，最近这行都赔钱。
<onlylove> eexpss: 啥赚钱？或者作啥不赔钱
<suifeng> 是的
<suifeng> 老本行
<eexpss> onlylove: 炒股嘛。跟蛤蟆蛋蛋学。
<suifeng> 钱不回收
<eexpss> suifeng: 把公司卖了，后半生旅游全国。
<eexpss> 旅游全球也行。
<suifeng> eexpss: 你这不开玩笑，第一桶金都还赚到
<onlylove> eexpss: 昨晚上还有人赔了呢
<eexpss> 啥。你公司这么久了啊
<eexpss> onlylove: 你要坚信，蛋蛋和蛤蟆，就是股神。
<suifeng> 钱不是这么好赚的
<eexpss> 专业术语，说得天花乱坠的。
<eexpss> suifeng: 趁早转行？ 这么久了还没发达。
<suifeng> eexpss: 你款爷发达了，也不拉我们一把
<eexpss> 我也没有。只能保住自己。
<suifeng> 看今年的几单能不能万
<suifeng> 成
<eexpss> 大单么
<suifeng> 一单100多
<suifeng> 一单300多
<suifeng> 一单50多
<eexpss> 那还可以嘛。
<suifeng> 再来一单100多的就够了
<suifeng> 我一年能做500就满足了
<eexpss> 嗯。年底去你那边玩去，吃喝不愁。 lol
<QiongMangHuo> 我勒个去 500亿!
<eexpss> ,,
<onlylove> 我勒个去 500亿!
<eexpss> 你看看蛋蛋的眼界。。。
<suifeng> 人家眼界高
<suifeng> 赚的是大鱼
<eexpss> 他就是和蛤蟆混久了，眼眶眼珠都大。
<eexpss> QiongMangHuo: WhatsGoingOn:  来，继续讨论周六去水上乐园的事情。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 对，请大宝剑吧
<BuMangHuo> 资词
<eexpss> 你们这群妖怪，能不能把昵称改回来呢。老要看info
<eexpss> BuMangHuo: 你周六出来玩不。
<BuMangHuo> eexpss: 你是鸽子神啊
<eexpss> 胡说，你就没答应出来过啊。
<eexpss> 然后蛋蛋说你不出来，他就不出来。然后蛤蟆说蛋蛋不出来，他就不出来。你看你们搞基得厉害。
<eexpss> 就 imadper 和 chrrot 爽快。
<suifeng> 你们搞基呀
<WhatsGoingOn> eexpss: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kT9vEVP
<ubrl> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ cm-12.1-20150726-NIGHTLY-hammerhead.zip_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<QiongMangHuo> eexpss: 我见过他了, 现在随时赴约, 每次都是你放鸽子好吧
<eexpss> 。。
<eexpss> 随时。。。看来搞定了嘛。
<QiongMangHuo> 我去看书, WhatsGoingOn 等你拉我
<eexpss> WhatsGoingOn: 多谢了。
<onlylove> eexpss: 拜鸽子神
<^k^> onlylove: ok eexpss => 拜鸽子神
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 晚上吧
<QiongMangHuo> .
<eexpss> 你们现在晚上都约了？
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3927139174
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu是个祸害社区的发行版_linux吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 这种无图无真相的，发来作甚，关于ubuntu的争论早就有，像这样的，你也有兴趣？
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 没事干
<nyfair> 来给我做免费劳工
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 是不是你媳妇有孩子了
<Freebuilder> 算了，开个虚拟机重装下系统吧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 强烈建议你装arch，那样你就不会没事干了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 突然想起好久没装 FreeBSD 了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, ports 事更多
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 嗯，好想法
<Freebuilder> 好爱 FreeBSD 启动时那个动感画面
<onlylove> 看字符滚屏习惯了，早忘了启动splash啥样
<Freebuilder> - / | \
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 就是那四个字符造成的旋转效果
<Freebuilder> 不说了，忙去先
<onlylove> 刚才还闲的没事干……
<hoxily> '-\b/\b|\b\\\b'*1024
<onlylove> hoxily: 你打算玩坏kk么
<hoxily> onlylove: 这个就是旋转光标的原理
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44925
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 一加手机发布了一加2
<onlylove> 一加手机是少数获得美国主流媒体广泛报道的中国产智能手机
<onlylove> 美国媒体关注中国手机作甚
<onlylove> 不过高通810……没试过，不知道具体咋样
<TreeTop> 意大利同事也推荐过一加手机和wiko，现在国产手机往海外卖的很多啊
<Freebuilder> '-\b/\b|\b\\\b'*1024
<ishamo> ubuntu下面有没有哪个播放器可以加速播放的啊?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 学车 : 最近在学驾驶,教练是广东人,在教学过程中又喜欢用一些普通话成语。 在讲到会车时要果断,不要犹犹豫豫,说:"狭路相逢,勇者胜。"在讲到开车需要镇静,不要慌张时,说:"心静自然凉。"在讲到克服紧张情绪需靠自己时,说:"解铃还需系铃人。"在讲到挂铛过度用
<^k^>  ─> 力而被反弹反而挂不上时,说:"这叫以牙还牙。" ……
<ishamo> ubuntu下面有没有哪个播放器可以加速播放的啊?
<lainme> onlylove: 一加在国外似乎有不少人买，好评还多
<onlylove> lainme: 5.5太大……
<onlylove> lainme: 而且我讨厌把sim卡剪了再剪
<onlylove> lainme: 所以nano什么的，真的很难接受
<onlylove> lainme: 我在想，过几天会不会有比nano还小的sim
<lainme> onlylove: 我也讨厌小卡。特别是换卡的时候
<Freebuilder> ishamo, smplayer
<Freebuilder> Linux 就没有 DOS edit 那种样子的编辑器吗？
<ishamo> Freebuilder, 3Q~
<iamfredng> Freebuilder: nano不就是吗
<Freebuilder> iamfredng, 明显不是
<xinen007> nano挺好用的啊
<iamfredng> 真不好用
<xinen007> 跟edit类似啊
<iamfredng> vim
<Freebuilder> 我觉得，对于没经验的人，edit 才是真正直观的
<xinen007> http://www.vpser.net/manage/nano.html
<ubrl> xinen007: ⇪ nano编辑器使用教程 - VPS侦探
<xinen007> 熟悉一下就会了
<iamfredng> 至今连怎么在nano中搜索的都不会
<iamfredng> 附带着觉得默认不带vi的发行办都不是好发行
<xinen007> iamfredng, 看看文档就懂了，不复杂
<iamfredng> xinen007: 还是坚持用vim 个人不习惯nano。
<xinen007> 恩，是的，每个人习惯不一样啦
<iamfredng> xinen007: 不评价好坏
<Freebuilder> aptitude show vim 输出会显示 vim 是否已安装
<Freebuilder> apt-cache show vim 则不会显示，好坑！
<Freebuilder> 不用 aptitude，我想知道一个包是否已安装，难倒只能 dpkg -l | grep vim？
<iamfredng> 我的会显示
<Freebuilder> iamfredng, 你再看看
 * cch ...
<iamfredng> Freebuilder: 确定
<Freebuilder> iamfredng, 图
<iamfredng> Freebuilder: http://img.vim-cn.com/ae/a72b2422cc8d93acaab9b4583ec4be64d2fce1.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<Freebuilder> iamfredng, 和我的一样，并未显示是否已安装
<iamfredng> Freebuilder: aptitude != apt
<pocmon> 直接apt-get install vim不就行了，安装了，它会提示，没安装就安装咯，反正你想安装
<pocmon> 在使用系统默认的bash时，如果Vim没有安装，运行vim会提示：没有这个命令，可以使用apt安装这个软件，安装ZSH后，这个提示没有了，直接就是没这个命令。不知道怎么样才能让ZSH也有这个提示
<Freebuilder> pocmon, 你要是这样查某个包，若是没有未安装的依赖，它就直接给你装上了
<pocmon> 那倒是
<Freebuilder> vim 只是个例子，我谈论的是包管理
<iamfredng> pocmon: 用[]来检查
<iamfredng> pocmon: 或者用ls返回值检查
<Freebuilder> 看来还是得用 dpkg -l vim
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 谁遇到过service php5-fpm reload的问题了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471922 service php5-fpm reload 之后，只把主进程kill掉了，所有的子进程都变成了ppid为1的无主进程。而service php5-fpm restart是可以重启的。 更诡异 的还在后面，因为我用nginx的reload用惯了，于是
<Freebuilder> 控制台黑底白字好难看
<Freebuilder> 眼睛都话
<Freebuilder> 花
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.04 安装无线驱动后 wifi需要挂起才能链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471923 ubuntu 14.04 安装无线驱动后 wifi需要挂起才能链接 请问哪位大神有解决办法啊 每次都要挂起才能链接wifi好麻烦啊 zz: d890503 — 2015-07-28 21:50
<wudi_dongdong> hi
<ubrl> wudi_dongdong:点点点.  10:42
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<pity> irc 有在线人数最多的时间记录吗？
<Freebuilder> 抓狂了！
<Freebuilder> 我快疯了！
<Freebuilder> 删了 Debian，明天上 Arch
<void1> debian好用着呢
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<macint0sh> 各神早
<dianzicangshu> Hello World
<dianzicangshu> 新人报道！
<macint0sh> hello
<ubrl> macint0sh:点点点.  19:22
<dianzicangshu> 点点点屎啥意思- -
<dianzicangshu> 话说我打算换一台电脑了，你们说我是买一台Mac还是组装一台PC- -。现在的笔记本好慢。
<macint0sh> 。。。。
<macint0sh> 自己决定
<dianzicangshu> - -，我前几天买了一个Windows Phone的手机，所以现在好纠结要不要做Windows Phone开发- -
<macint0sh> 不过好像e3 的就不错了
<dianzicangshu>    
<dianzicangshu> 额。。。
<dianzicangshu> 我的客户端出BUG了。。。最下面一行看不到，得发一个空格才能网上顶一行。。
<dianzicangshu> 我感觉E3对我来说性能过剩了- -
<dianzicangshu> 刚才说了啥没有- -
<dianzicangshu> 我重新链接了。。。
<macint0sh> 。。。
<dianzicangshu> - -
<iamfredng> 买mac。可以装逼
<iamfredng> 还可以买最顶配的mac pro去蒸包子
<dianzicangshu> ~~，Mac Pro买不起。
<dianzicangshu> 要么中配Mac mini，要么标配Air13定制8G内存。
<dianzicangshu> 你们用的都是啥IRC客户端- -
<dianzicangshu> 我用的是Thunderbird - -
<iamfredng> macmini还不然加点买个13inc的rmbp
<dianzicangshu> 我本来是准备买rmbp13的。
<dianzicangshu> 但是学生党没那么多钱- -
<dianzicangshu> 想想Air13应该也够我用了。
<iamfredng> 卡吧守则，集成进去泰坦x4出来
<dianzicangshu> 我放假打工两个月才8000块钱不到- -
<dianzicangshu> 算上教育优惠，只能买一个8G RAM的13寸Air。
<dianzicangshu> 不是两个月，是两个多月，接近3个月- -
<iamfredng> 你手汗严重不？
<macint0sh> 蛤蛤蛤
<iamfredng> mac的机器夏天热的你不要不要的，冬天电的你不要不要的。
<dianzicangshu> - -
<iamfredng> 金属机身通病
<dianzicangshu> 其实买Mac是冲着OSX过去的- -
<dianzicangshu> Linux小毛病太多了- -
<iamfredng> osx毛病也多
<dianzicangshu> 反正要外接键盘- -
<dianzicangshu> 比Linux好点把- -
<iamfredng> 没差，反正都这样。最好用win
<dianzicangshu> Windows的shell简直是残废啊- -
<iamfredng> 加个cygwin就好
<dianzicangshu> 不喜欢- -
<iamfredng> 自己喜欢啥买啥。
<dianzicangshu> 其实都是被Linux惯坏了。。
<macint0sh> macmini多少钱
<macint0sh> 编译多了不会吧坏吧？
<dianzicangshu> 低配 3500 中配 5000
<dianzicangshu> 应该不会吧。。。
<iamfredng> 5k还要自己搞个显示器，rmbp13也就6k的多
<dianzicangshu> rmbp 13 6K   ???? 海淘？
<iamfredng> hk汇率
<dianzicangshu> 港版的机器不好带吧- -
<iamfredng> 没什么不好带的。箱子一丢完事
<dianzicangshu> 去香港不花钱啊- -
<iamfredng> 那你自己看呗。
<dianzicangshu> 港版也要8000多啊- -
<dianzicangshu> 一来一会，如果被税，比国行成本高 啊- -
<iamfredng> 税个鬼，你箱子丢了。自己开机装2个软件，谁税你？
<iamfredng> 如果你说是广东以外的那成本是高点。
<dianzicangshu> 广东去一次香港多少钱？
<dianzicangshu> 一来一回。
<iamfredng> 200块
<dianzicangshu> 要不要通行证神码的？
<iamfredng> 肯定要
<dianzicangshu> 算上路费- -
<dianzicangshu> 比国航贵了。。。
<iamfredng> 扯，8188的hkds。才多少RMB
<dianzicangshu> 国行教育商店8500
<iamfredng> 8188港元=6558.588人民币元
<dianzicangshu> 香港官网13寸9988港币
<dianzicangshu> =8008.398 人民币
<iamfredng> 自己想呗。
<dianzicangshu> 8118的不是RMBP
<dianzicangshu> 是MBP
<macint0sh> 还是组装吧 稳定
<dianzicangshu> 几年前的老型号，还是机械硬盘- -
<dianzicangshu> 性能不如Macbook Air
<iamfredng> 呵呵。
<dianzicangshu> 如果Mac
<dianzicangshu> 如果Mac mini中配的价格
<dianzicangshu> 装一台PC
<dianzicangshu> 5000块钱，能玩GTA5吗？
<iamfredng> 玩不动
<dianzicangshu> - -
<dianzicangshu> 我去准备准备等下要去打工了- -，开学前多攒点，开学了在考虑买啥电脑吧- -
<iamfredng> 好好学习工作，不要打游戏
<macint0sh> 这游戏太狠了吧
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-29
<baobao1270> Hi Everyone!
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<wtm_iphone> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rI2IPFICAAENAwN1tXYAALrHgLY_KUAAQ0b928.jpg 10秒转发,财源广进,好运连连
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex 表太宽超出了页面范围，求大神帮一下忙！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471925 附件test.rar包含了我的所有latex文件，最好能在上面修改一下，使表旋转像到sample那样的。谢谢！ zz: 悬崖勒马2011 — 2015-07-29 9:51
<pity> 大家早！请教个问题 tmux 的配置文件 ~/.tmux.conf 和 /etc/tmux.conf 哪个优先级高？或者说 tmux 启动时先查找哪个文件？后查找哪个文件？
<^k^> onlylove: 拜人脑解释器!
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/language-2
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 我用 Go 语言做了一个红白机模拟器 | 程序师
<onlylove> 这几天模拟6502上瘾么……
<onlylove> ^k^: 你能不能把这title给我摘掉！
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 昨天亲测
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 麻辣烫还是不长肉的
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 吓死了！
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 那你还是继续吃吧
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 又减轻 400g
<HaoMangHuo> lol
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 三天两头改nick做甚
<yunfan_> HaoMangHuo: 大概是想学我
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 你这减肥速度，要坚持10天就是4KG
<yunfan_> onlylove: 2号来帝都
<onlylove> yunfan_: 诶，又发钱了？
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 没有这么快
<yunfan_> onlylove: 开会 这回是从黄山直接坐高铁来了
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 主要是昨天开始加大了锻炼量
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 从之前的每天一集改成了每天两集
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有高铁的人就是幸福
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我倒是能坐火车，可惜要再换一次长途
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 下次见你的时候，你会啥样子啊
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 你绝对不认识了
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 现在比你之前见的时候少 10kg
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 10KG，你要作甚
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 其实还是胖
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 应该是我骨头比较细
<HaoMangHuo> onlylove: 查了查，按照道理来说， 61kg 的体重不算胖，但是确实肉很多
<archl> HaoMangHuo, 你是？
<onlylove> HaoMangHuo: 所以你其实需要的不是减肥，是塑身
<onlylove> archl: 他是bumanghuo
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 就是减肥啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 哦。你有61KG呀。比我差不多呢。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 减肥和塑身是两回事！
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 看得见的肥肉还有很多
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我要的就是减肥啊
<archl> onlylove, 对。想我塑身就是增肥
<Niac> 正则 怎么匹配 limit 1 啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那你继续减肥，先把肥肉换成肌肉再说
<archl> BuMangHuo, 明白不，你插中我了。我怎么增肥！
<Niac>  $sql = preg_replace("/limit\s+1\D/i", '', $sql);
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这个同时进行吧
<Niac> 怎么改啊
<archl> onlylove, 俯卧撑真累累死了-  都不觉得胸肌被锻炼了。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 练胸肌用什么用什么
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我做俯卧撑和 plank 主要是腹部扛不住
<archl> BuMangHuo, 哦。我腹部天然锻炼。还行。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 屁股大，每天睡觉都是锻炼腹肌。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 二头肌男人天生就有吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, 什么肌肉男女分别的？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 为什么说男人？
<archl> 哦。也许有我不知道---不了解女人。。。
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 应该说，那东西人天生就有，而不是男人天生就有
<onlylove_> archl: 男女分别的肌肉还是有的，嗯
<onlylove_> archl: 不过不在手臂上
<archl> onlylove_, 嗯。我想是生殖器官附近的，但是我不了解。。。
<archl> 不过女人的胸肌倒是应该很有趣？
<archl> 被脂肪覆盖了。
<BuMangHuo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44917
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google旗下产品不再要求Google+
<BuMangHuo> 这个赞
 * archl 这种不尊重隐私的人。
<pity> 各位老司机们，请教个问题 tmux 的配置文件 ~/.tmux.conf 和 /etc/tmux.conf 哪个优先级高？或者说 tmux 启动时先查找哪个文件？后查找哪个文件？
<onlylove_> pity: 用户覆盖系统
<BuMangHuo> pity: 肯定是 . 吧
<onlylove_> pity: 先读取系统的，在读取用户的，如果有不一致，以用户为准
<onlylove_> pity: linux系统的conf都这样
<onlylove_> pity: 换句话说，你只要在~下面有配置，那么系统的基本可以无视
<onlylove_> pity: 或者说，你在~里面没有配置的用的是系统的，改了配置的用的是~下面的
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/88591/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 游戏服务端架构发展史（中） - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> 魔兽世界的服务器端架构真复杂……
<onlylove_> pity: 其实我的感觉是，先查找~下面有没有，没有的去/etc下面找
<pity> onlylove_: BuMangHuo 我一直认为 ~ 里的配置文件优先级是最高的，这个应该问题不大
<pity> onlylove_: BuMangHuo 但不知道程序读取配置文件的顺序，究竟是先找 ~，还是先找 /etc/？
<onlylove_> 本来就是
<onlylove_> pity: 你要不去看下源码？
<onlylove_> pity: 没准不一样的软件读取顺序不一样
<pity> onlylove_: 你说的也有可能
<onlylove_> pity: 不过貌似很多都是说，用户覆盖系统，并没有说先后，但是如果看覆盖的话，确实是先读系统
<pity> onlylove_: 的确应该与程序设计者的逻辑有关系，不同软件读取顺序不一样
<onlylove_> pity: 所以你只需要知道优先级就好了
<pity> onlylove_: By default, tmux looks for configuration settings in two places. It first looks in /etc/tmux.conf for a system-wide configuration. It then looks for a file called .tmux.conf in the current user’s home directory. If these files don’t exist, tmux simply uses its default settings.
<pity> onlylove_: 昨天我看到这段，有点儿诧异，居然不是先读 ~？
<onlylove_> pity: 因为~下面的可能不完整
<onlylove_> pity: 或者不存在
<pity> onlylove_: 现在明白了，不同程序读取配置文件的顺序可能是不同的
<onlylove_> pity: 这个无所谓，看程序怎么设计的
<pity> onlylove_: 嗯，有的程序只在一个地方找配置文件
<Niac> onlylove_: 可以请教一个正则问题不
<onlylove_> Niac: 不可以，因为我不会
<Niac> onlylove_: 可以问谁呢
<Niac> 怎么样正则匹配 limit 1 而不会匹配 limit 100
<onlylove_> Niac: 你可以尝试问 eexpss不过他今天没来
<Niac> /limit\s+1\D?/i
<Niac> 这句都可匹配到
<onlylove_> Niac: 如果简单是数字1结尾，那加上$呗
<onlylove_> Niac: 有很多正则网站，你可以去试试
<Niac> 你说的是可以 但是我上面的哪里逻辑错了呢
<onlylove_> 我看不懂，只能说，你对尾巴判断不够准确
<onlylove_> 你可以单独用尾巴匹配数字试试
<Niac> \D不是排除数字了吗
<onlylove_> 所以你可以认为是解释器BUG了
<onlylove_> 或者说，你用的那解释器不支持你那个
<Niac> 如果用$ 也可以认为从数字中隔断啊
<onlylove_> 我只能说，不一样语言的正则，很多行为不一样……
<onlylove_> 所以……我只能说，我不会
<onlylove_> 建议你在这等ee来，那人正则很好
<onlylove_> 当然也只是 perl正则
<Niac> 好吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/11570.html 输血 : 老板对球星培林说:"我可以给你一大笔钱,但得从你身上抽些血输到其他队员身上,使他们和你一样勇猛顽强。"培林笑笑表示:"这样吧．老板,我出一笔钱买您的血,让我们都变得富有起来吧。"
<onlylove_> ^k^: 傻K，换个笑话，这个太没品
<BuMangHuo> 生成一个指定大小的文件，里面内容都是 a ，有啥好办法不， dd 不行吧？
 * QiongMangHuo 饿
<onlylove_> dd可以生成指定大小文件……
<onlylove_> 怎么用a填充就不知道了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 问早了一秒
<BuMangHuo> 当当来了
<BuMangHuo> 生成一个指定大小的文件，里面内容都是 a ，有啥好办法不， dd 不行吧？ cc QiongMangHuo  lol
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 行
<BuMangHuo> 昨天在水木搜到一个，这会儿咋找不到了
<onlylove_> http://www.oschina.net/news/64651
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 新 FCC 可能禁止在 WiFi 路由器安装 OpenWRT - 开源中国社区
<BuMangHuo> dd if=/dev/zero bs=1 count=200 | sed 's/\x00/a/g' > abc
<BuMangHuo> 哦，这样可以 cc onlylove_
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你为啥没of啊，用abc替代了么
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: https://superuser.com/questions/274972/how-to-pad-a-file-with-ff-using-dd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: linux - How to pad a file with "FF" using dd? - Super User
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对 一个意思, 我这个链接用得tr 快一些
<BuMangHuo> 赞
<onlylove_> 今天是不是WIN10发布了
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛姐啊，今天是不是win10要release啊
<nyfair> onlylove_: 大概吧，我早更新了
<QiongMangHuo> win10好? 虚拟机还是win7呢
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 好不好，问 nyfair牛牛姐
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 这边adobe 测试的妹子们，每天7810各种切换
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 你去adobe了?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 去毛adobe，adobe的测试外包在我们team
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 准确点说，是flash player
 * BuMangHuo 没有硬盘装虚拟机了...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo:  ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 等降价
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 7mm 得 hdd， 500G 的居然还要 400 多
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 现在1T的机械盘才300，你还等降价？
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 毛啊，9mm的会死么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 会啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 忘了你要买2.5的了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 没有润滑剂进不去
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我就知道HGST有7mm的
<iMadper> 一堆7MM的啊
 * iMadper 你们说的是硬盘吧...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不过我现在偏向seagate了，因为hitachi卖了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 硬盘啊
<QiongMangHuo> YP啊
<onlylove_> iMadper: 当年研究硬盘的时候，就hitachi有的，现在不知道了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为什么要7mm
<onlylove_> iMadper: 还有，7200转就那熊样，还是5400多
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: x230 啊
<BuMangHuo> 9mm 进不去
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 因为 BuMangHuo没有润滑剂
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯? x230是7mm硬盘?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是的.
<BuMangHuo> 对
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo 那我过些天连硬盘一起卖了吧
<QiongMangHuo> 留个7mm的也没用
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 新买啥了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 过些天?
<BuMangHuo> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.6639537.1997196601.27.663UYh&id=36873995138
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ HGST 日立HTS541010A7E630 1T/1TB2.5寸笔记本硬盘5400转32M/7MM-淘宝网 pp: 429.00
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo 对啊, 大概120天
<BuMangHuo> 这货在我的购物车里面放了 俩月了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 为啥现在网站招聘, 都只写个Software Engineer, 得点开才知道是干嘛的...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买 mbp 了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 怎么可能买mbp这种low货
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那个破键盘 我疯了才买
<BuMangHuo> lol
<QiongMangHuo> 不过其实也还可以
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个破ssd, sb才买
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 屏幕确实舒服啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: ^^
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 现在还有用那么垃圾的ssd的笔记本?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎你推荐的拉力绳呢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你要跑?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 装mac os x才舒服
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 帮别人推荐啊, 我卖人啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 搜了一下, 发现都差不多, 随便买个伐
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 嗯
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 评价都特狠
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 咱俩赌一下, 看看咱俩谁先跑?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> 你俩要跑了？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 为何不买7200的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我倒想买
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 没有是吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你给我推荐个啊， 7200, 7mm, 1T
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我俩都不跑, 看谁耗的久, 是吧, @QiongMangHuo
 * QiongMangHuo 卖电脑啊卖电脑
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 其实我现在就可以卖了感觉, 拿公司一台用
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我压根儿就不知道为啥你要等120天?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 三年了啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我这电脑大概明年一月初保修到期
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 之前卖掉, 买家还可以续保 不是么
<iMadper> ....................
 * QiongMangHuo 花小500买的保修没用上
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 谁让你买...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 穷人怕坏了修不起
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 再装
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 真的
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 坏了扔掉买新的， 莫装
<iMadper> ^k^: 开发个新功能, 看到有人哭穷直接kickban
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那你危险了
 * onlylove_ 又忘了系统打包的命令了……
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<onlylove_> ^k^: 是土豪哭穷 kickban
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: t450s是可以自己换内存和硬盘的对吧
<onlylove_> 那啥 tar -cP?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你是说不掉保修的情况么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 需要修就还回去呗
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 那应该不难
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 照着硬件维修手册拆就是
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 我去过一次维修中心, 自己加了内存, 无所谓, 硬盘他还问我要不要卸下来拿走避免数据泄漏
<QiongMangHuo> 必须无问题
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: thinkpad就这点好处，有硬件维修手册
<onlylove_> 当你缺钱的时候，能拿出5000的是同事，能拿出20000的是亲戚，能拿出50000的是兄弟姐妹，能拿出500000的是父母，但唯一能拿出200万、500万甚至1000万的，只有我！----这是我听过最感人的高利贷广告......﻿
<QiongMangHuo> T450有是双内存插槽，T450s则延续T440s，板载4G加一个空槽，所以T450最大16G，T450s则是最大12G
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: thinkpad的另一点好处是，nv独显可以在BIOS里面关掉，我现在恨死toshiba了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 我并没有看到关闭选项
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 到现在没搞定亮度问题
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • Linux终端输入，如果命令找不到，就自动进入查单词模式，怎么实现？ 查单词命令是fy  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471928 Linux终端输入，如果命令找不到，就自动进入查单词模式，怎么实现？ 查单词命令是fy 比如我在终端输入一个单词word，当这单词不属于命令
<^k^>  ─> ，就会得到反馈：命令找不到。 如果能实现这时自动运行 fy word 就好了。 zz: jin7 — 2015 …
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 自从nv家可以自由切换之后 bios就没那功能了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你没nv独显当然没有关闭选项
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 有, 我在用一台t450
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 我说话很靠谱的
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 肯定有的，藏得比较深，如果bios不能关，那就泯然众人了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 没有
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我到现在没弄明白那亮度咋搞，fn键完全没用
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: grub里面加acpi_brightness也不行
<QiongMangHuo> acpi的话是 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 每次都用root 给个值，你不觉得麻烦么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 开机设置好
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我装acpid了，但是……没有acpi
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 我自己还写了个脚本
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我讨厌这样做，我有随时调整的需求
<QiongMangHuo> 我先忙 再聊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 那样还要在写个脚本调整
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我又被傻逼“知识分子”恶心到了
 * nyfair 坚决拥护gfw，谁敢诋毁gfw就是跟我过不去
<onlylove_> http://www.pingwest.com/heihua-shield/
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪  【黑话】系统抖动：一个科技界的“实习生”和“临时工”的代名词 | PingWest品玩
<onlylove_> 哈哈哈哈，抖动……
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 最讨厌我朝的东西就是gfw 户籍 和档案.                                  选票 民主什么的倒无所谓
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你这逗逼不会自己翻墙啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 麻烦, 不爽
<onlylove_> nyfair: 懒，没钱
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 发个邮件都得翻墙, 简直想杀人
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 别闹，干嘛不用qq邮箱
 * QiongMangHuo 拆台牛牛我喜欢
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 邮箱这种东西不该换的
<iMadper> wangli: 早.
<nyfair> “这个事情（指google声明将退出中国）看似很大，其实也不是很大。它（指google）在中国的业务量并不大，涉及层面主要是部分知识阶层。这些人，你无论怎样做，他都会骂人，索性由他们。这些年，其实它（指Google）一直在和我们搞摩擦。它的运营方式，在我们这里水土不服，收益不大。但它跟我们æ
<nyfair> žåŠ¨ä½œï¼Œå¤–面就有人支持它，就有人花钱来支持这个所谓自由捍卫者嘛。这就是墙里失地墙外补，反正它不吃亏嘛 …… 至于我们，再强调一下，网络监管是一个政治问题，是我们进行意识心态表态的程序。这个东西，实质意义其实不大，避开监管的方法很多，更何况，外面（指国外的一些组织）有那么
<nyfair> 多人免费教嘛（全场笑）。 但我们依然要坚持，而且要大张旗鼓的坚持。我们不会像某些国家那样，偷偷摸摸地搞，我们也不怕被说不自由。我们就是要表明，我们在意识形态上，在原则上，反对这些，所以要封掉。没错，这就是思想对抗，这方面，我们从来不打游击战
<nyfair> 。同志们，要认清这一点，这是原则和基点，是完全可以公开的。这也是同志们工作的原点，这个问题不理解，就不要从事宣传工作。” ——蔡名照，原新华社副社长，原*对外宣传办公室副主任，原*宣传部副部长，2010年4月《在年轻干部培训课上的讲话》
<QiongMangHuo> 意识形态臭傻逼, 发大财才是正理, 装什么装
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哈哈哈啊哈哈哈
<lainme> 翻墙也会被干扰啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 妈的, 写个条 "吾好玩电脑的时候杀人"
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你把杀人改成揍人更好一点
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44935
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 一家翻墙服务供应商宣布关闭
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://www.tmall.com/wh/tmall/chaoshi/act/shengxian-hb?clk1=6771f526b410000aa8b646a04796c1c4&upsid=6771f526b410000aa8b646a04796c1c4
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 天猫超市-华北满200减100预热-尚天猫，就购了
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2058195
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 同志情侣决定结婚有情人终是兄妹 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 一撸神10年没出过像样的游戏了，最近那个快要发售的体验版貌似超级棒
<BuMangHuo> 200-100 ? 这个赞
<BuMangHuo> 生鲜啊
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 牛牛，我也要200-100
<iMadper> nyfair: link?
<iMadper> nyfair: 之前的虚拟的女朋友, 是个什么鬼游戏啊...
<nyfair> iMadper: 这才测试版啊，是个沙盒游戏
<iMadper> nyfair: 沙河游戏?
<nyfair> iMadper: 你又没日本ip，给你也下不了
<iMadper> nyfair: 我当然有了.
<nyfair> iMadper: sandbox不知道？
<iMadper> nyfair: 日本ip我肯定有.
<nyfair> iMadper: 牛牛，我也要
<iMadper> nyfair: 我知道sandbox, 不知道sandbox游戏是个啥.
<nyfair> iMadper: illusion.co.jp
 * iMadper nsfw?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 马变骆驼 : 一位很胖的小姐问动物园马场的管理员:你们这什么时候买了骆驼啊? 管理员很有礼貌的回答说:小姐,我们这没有什么骆驼,实际上您看到的是一匹马,打上次被您骑过之后,就变成了现在这样子了。
<clockworkfrog> 很多人啊
 * QiongMangHuo 下载win10中
<clockworkfrog> 好用么
<clockworkfrog> 已经摒弃windows很久了
<QiongMangHuo> 虚拟机还是要用的
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 马老司机还来不?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我不知道啊
<arm-arch> test
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点.  02:22
<highway-9> hello
<ubrl> highway-9:点点点.  02:39
<highway-9> 大家好
<ubrl> highway-9:点点点.  02:40
<arm-arch> test
<ubrl> arm-arch:点点点.  02:57
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/64651
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 新 FCC 可能禁止在 WiFi 路由器安装 OpenWRT - 开源中国社区
<highway-9> Are you sure?
<chengxuan> Welcome
<Freebuilder> 大家还是插线吧
<Freebuilder> 也少点污染
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 啥污染?
<Freebuilder> 电磁污染
<iMadper> Freebuilder: 又没啥影响.
<Freebuilder> iMadper, 反正我有感觉
 * QiongMangHuo 安装windows 10中
<chengxuan> 用不习惯
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: win10 天天更新，老是占网络占磁盘。
<Freebuilder> Win10 好不？
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: chengxuan 我就是虚拟机装下看看
<Freebuilder> 虚拟机好，稳妥
<chengxuan> 还是linux好
<iMadper> chengxuan: linux难用
<Freebuilder> Linux 再好，也不能拉老婆一起用
<kandu> win10蛮好。干完活就换win撮几把星际争霸什么的
<iMadper> chengxuan: 我现在看网页用fx, 看视频就得切换到chrome, 太折腾
<Freebuilder> 学 Linux 好辛苦，还要学 Windows，不然老婆说你不爱她
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽 win10安装的时候默认是升级, 你点升级 他报错说你没有win升级个鸟蛋.... 他就不能自动检测下么...
<chengxuan> 用linux就要多折腾
<highway-9> 用的的ubuntu
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 这不是废话么，都是win7/8推送的
<highway-9> 我用的ubuntu
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不, 我下载了msdn里的iso
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: linux用户完全可以忽略不计，干嘛要检测
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 老司机，求msdn账号
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不, 我在虚拟机里空白磁盘的
<Freebuilder> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3928517807
<ubrl> ⇪ t: windows10怎么更新不了，说好的今天发布呢？_archlinux吧_百度贴吧
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 空白磁盘, 他默认安装为升级...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: msdn账号给我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: http://msdn.itellyou.cn/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ MSDN, 我告诉你
<jackness> 为什么我的windows7还没有升级成windows10啊？
<chengxuan> 盗版的win7也会推送升级消息？
<jackness> 谁知道如何自动升级啊？
<jackness> 我的windows7是盗版的？
<highway-9> 你要在控制面板打开更新功能才行
<jackness> 怎么打开啊？
<jackness> 谁知道如何升级windows7到windows10啊？
<nyfair> jackness: 下个360，用360更新，删掉或者继续360
<nyfair> jackness: 这个是360和巨硬合作的
<nyfair> jackness: 删掉360以后造成其他问题请自行装回360
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 这种垃圾盗版网站的东西你也敢用？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: hash一致撒
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 醒醒吧，360升级都比你这种肥猪流网站靠谱
<yunfan_> 刚在我妈指导下实践了下坐腌菜 on
<Freebuilder> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/74b262061d950a7b0e79b7c70cd162d9f3d3c99b.jpg
<nyfair> 反正现在我操作系统都是正版的了，一分钱不花全套正版系统+软件，感觉真好
<nyfair> 虽然游戏大多是盗版的
<Freebuilder> 我的思想已经超越正版盗版的概念了
<jackness> nyfair: 我电脑里面有360啊 但是没有提醒我安装windows10啊
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • googlepinyin/sunpinyin/搜狗输入法都不行了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471932 我快疯了,所有基于fcitx的输入法在我的机器上都出问题了,具体表现就是我按下键盘就出英文,你可以看到那些选字的状态栏,可就是不能选,一按下键盘就出英文.我重装了麒麟,又
<^k^>  ─> 在京东上买了个罗技的防水键盘,还换了usb的插口位置.都不行.yidazi就这样.我的年中报告 …
<iMadper> wangli: 怎么不见首席来吹水?
<jackness> nyfair: 我该怎么弄，原来有个图标在下面提醒我的 今天图标都没有了
<wangli> iMadper, ANG
<iMadper> wangli: ang?
<wangli> iMadper, He is training today...
<iMadper> wangli: 啥training
<jackness> 你们都是windows10了吗？
<jackness> nyfair: 在吗？教教我啊！大神
<wangli> iMadper, a technical training, i dont know
<wangli> iMadper, my keyboard is broken now, i can't input Chinese
<iMadper> .
<wangli> iMadper, confusing...
<jackness> 额。。。。wangli？
<iMadper> wangli: .
<wangli> jackness, what?
<jackness> wangli: do you know how to upgrade windows7 to windows10?
<wangli> jackness, that's a good question
<wangli> jackness, but I dont know, you can ask iMadper
<wangli> jackness, he is a big man in Operating System
<jackness> wangli: imadper do you know how
<jackness> iMadper: 你教教我啊
<iMadper> wangli: 贵组招不招吃闲饭的人啊
<wangli> iMadper, zhao
<iMadper> wangli: 球个jd
<jackness> 额、、、、、
<jackness> 怎么没人帮助我啊
<jackness> iMadper: 你帮帮我啊
<wangli> iMadper, give me you mail
<archaos> iMadper: 大神，用过外接电源的otg hub吗？靠谱吗
<wangli> iMadper, i forward a email to you
<iMadper> archaos: 没用过.
<jackness> 为什么没人教我升级啊？
<jackness> 来人啊 帮帮忙啊！
<jackness> 我想升级成windows10
<nyfair> jackness: 360自动升级有啥不好的
<wangli> iMadper, sent already
<nyfair> jackness: 你之前又没预约，现在当然只能360升级了
<jackness> nyfair: 我装360了啊 但是没有提醒我升级啊
<kkkkkkk> 有人在吗
<jackness> nyfair: 我已经预约了啊
<nyfair> http://www.360.cn/huodong/win10/
<ubrl> kkkkkkk:点点点.  03:38
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 60免费送windows 10
<nyfair> jackness: 预约过了装360干嘛
<nyfair> jackness: 直接windows update
<archaos> nyfair: 牛牛，我在假东上的第三方卖家那订了了otg线，都过了3天了还没发货，但是我又已经在线付款了，现在取消订单会直接把money退换给我吗？还是让我去和第三方卖家扯皮？
<jackness> nyfair: 额。。。。我不知道啊 为什么预约了 没反应
<nyfair> archaos: 京东只买自营的，不是自营的还不如去假宝
<kkkkkkk> 这是windows的用户吗
<archaos> jackness: win10会强制更新的，所以还是不装为秒呀
<nyfair> archaos: 京东自营的，服务就好多了
<jackness> archaos: 什么意思？
<archaos> iMadper: 在假东的第三方卖家订了货，已付款，现在迟迟不发货，取消订单会直接把钱给我还是让我去和第三方扯皮？
<archaos> jackness: 强制系统更新
<jackness> archaos: 会强制更新吗？不需要我自己主动更新？
<kkkkkkk> win10有出了吗
<archaos> jackness: 比如你正玩着游戏，然后给你显卡驱动更新了，比如你正看着小黄片，右手/左手正在进行着激烈运动，然后把你声卡播放器神码的更新了，你会怎么样
<kkkkkkk> 我不知道！我只用linux
<nyfair> archaos: 不会，只会在你重启和关机的时候更新
<nyfair> archaos: 而且你完全可以选择不更新直接关机
<jackness> nyfair: 你发的360版本比我电脑上的版本低 安装不上啊
<nyfair> jackness: 我又不用360
<nyfair> jackness: 今天才想起装win10，早干嘛去了，现在要么买正版，要么抱360大腿
<archaos> nyfair: 那下载总会占用网络吧，真在在线看着要到最棒的地方了，已经蓄势待发了，然后强制下载，就傻了
<jackness> nyfair: 我的电脑会不会自动更新啊？
<jackness> nyfair: 我也是一直关注windows10的啊
<jackness> nyfair: 不是说今天才发布吗？
<nyfair> jackness: 3个月前windows update就提示预约了
<nyfair> archaos: 这都什么年代了，现在的带宽还有这种破问题？
<archaos> nyfair: 怎么没有，在线看很卡的好吧，
<nyfair> archaos: 200Mb带宽无压力
<kkkkkkk> 要预约什么东西这么厉害，使用要小心后门
<archaos> nyfair: 牛牛我给你个电影资源，帮我搞到百度云盘吧
<jackness> nyfair: 我windows update显示我已经预约windows10 但是到现在也没有下载升级
<jackness> nyfair: 这是什么问题
<nyfair> jackness: 上msdn问，那边客服懂中文
<nyfair> jackness: 哦对了，你英语专业的
<nyfair> archaos: 来
<archaos> nyfair: magnet:?xt=urn:btih:adf812d9c8c787e9fb5221e329b84f124d6d66b5&dn=The.Broken.2008.WS.DVDRip.XviD-EXViD&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftracker.trackerfix.com%3A80%2Fannounce&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F9.rarbg.me%3A2710&tr=udp%3A%2F%2F9.rarbg.to%3A2710
<jackness> nyfair: msdn是什么？
<nyfair> archaos: xvid不下
<nyfair> archaos: rarbg知名色情站点，更不下
<archaos> nyfair: ...那海盗湾呢
<archaos> nyfair: kickass下吗
<jackness> nyfair: 我升级无望了吗？
<nyfair> archaos: http://www.peiyin.com/bbs/read.php?tid=119426&fid=25
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 错误提示 - 中国配音网论坛 - Powered by phpwind
<nyfair> ...
<jackness> nyfair: 我都不知道该怎么办
<nyfair> http://dom3.github.io/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: HASH特征码-磁链转换
<nyfair> 71cd1c0c63d806d599950e8bc5214ad5b22127d1
<nyfair> archaos: 用这个
<archaos> nyfair: 这是啥？把magnet的文件hash改了再下？
<nyfair> archaos: 这是我以前写的pt网站偷种工具
<nyfair> 以前有迅雷的时候效果很好，现在还将就吧
<archaos> nyfair: 不会用。。。
<archaos> nyfair: 这个女版 Imp的名字好邪恶
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: win10装好了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 早就玩过预览版了, 没意思
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 正式版哦
<iMadper> .
<jackness> QiongMangHuo: 你都装好啦啊？教教我怎么安装啊？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛啊，别惦记一撸神了，撸多了伤身啊
<nyfair> archaos: 你找死啊，吐槽我中文id
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛，撸多了伤身，要节制啊
<jackness> 你们在撸吗？我都好久不撸了
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，你还没告诉我亮度怎么搞，fn键完全不能用
<archaos> onlylove: 在假东上的第三方订了个otg线，已付款，三天了货还没出库，现在直接取消订单，钱会直接推给我吗？
<jackness> 我现在就烦装windows10
<onlylove> archaos: 不会
<jackness> onlylove: 大神，好久不见 帮帮我忙啊
<archaos> onlylove: 我需要找第三方卖家？然后？
<happyaron> onlylove: 问 QiongMangHuo
<jackness> onlylove: 如何升级成windows10啊
<onlylove> archaos: 它会问你，存你账户上，还是退给你银行卡里，如果是京东自营的话，第三方不知道
<onlylove> jackness: 废话真多，下载升级package，双击
<onlylove> happyaron: 我想想，他给的信息貌似不多
<jackness> onlylove: 升级package你发个连接给我啊
<archaos> onlylove: 不明白这句话
<onlylove> archaos: 就是你存你账户里面，下次就不用第三方支付，如果钱够用，不够用第三方支付补上
<onlylove> jackness: 找微软要，我没有
<jackness> onlylove: 额。。。我该怎么办？
<onlylove> happyaron: 当当让我直接操作 intel_backlight/brightness
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> onlylove: 听他的
<archaos> onlylove: 我现在取消订单，是京东把钱推给我还是让我去找第三方卖家谈？
<onlylove> jackness: 凉拌啊，我又没有升级的想法，管他
<onlylove> archaos: 取消订单，钱应该没到第三方吧
<onlylove> archaos: 所以应该是你和京东的事情
<archaos> onlylove: 好，那我现在去取消订单
<onlylove> archaos: 你不会是申通快递吧
<archaos> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> archaos: 申通很快的，比蜗牛略快一点，同城都能四天
<archaos> onlylove: 反正还没发货
<onlylove> archaos: 你可以催卖家发货
<archaos> onlylove: 已催了2天了，卖家说现在没货
<archaos> onlylove: 要一周后，
<onlylove> archaos: 没货卖毛线！
<onlylove> archaos: 你怎么买到的，没货都没法下单好么
<archaos> onlylove: 一周的时间都够在某宝上买2回了吧
<onlylove> archaos: 顺丰的话，3回都可能够了
<jackness_> onlylove: 哎。。。连你都帮不了我  我没救了
<jackness_> 我想办法升级 不然就花钱
<onlylove> jackness: 我不是神，你升级win10做毛线
<onlylove> jackness: 360可以帮你
<pocmon> 360,业界良心呀，23333333333333333
<pocmon> 几个月后。。。。。。
<pocmon> 360流氓又回来了。。。。。。。
<nyfair> pocmon: 360国际版哪里流氓了？
<jackness_> onlylove: 希望360能帮我啊
<nyfair> pocmon: 一堆人没用过，只知道胡扯
<pocmon> nyfair: 没有用过360,我只是在演义网络风云
<nyfair> pocmon: 哪天你装上了金山百度腾讯全家桶，到时候再来悔不该没装360吧
<pocmon> nyfair: 你怎么就没看见我上一句：360,业界良心呀
<pocmon> nyfair: 你是360水军嘛。。。
<nyfair> pocmon: 得了吧，我是学文科的，你那点破语气我都看不出来？
<pocmon> nyfair: 你怎么不去学心理学
<pocmon> 学个破文，也在那里YY了
<archaos> onlylove: 我想买个能给设备供电的otg hub有推荐或用过的没？
<nyfair> pocmon: 怪事了，我有能力自然有资格YY，总比某些人半桶水还强行卖弄强
<onlylove> archaos: 我没用过那么高大上的设备
<archaos> onlylove: 我的手机支持otg但是需要外部供电，就是手机本身不输出5v电压
<pocmon> archaos: 有我刚搞了一个给WIN平板GTO，带供电
<archaos> onlylove: 就20多块钱的东西，高大上。。。
<archaos> pocmon: 哪买的
<pocmon> archaos: 淘宝，等等，我进去看看，忘记型号了
<onlylove> jackness_: http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2015/0729/100716_nSvZ_113490.jpg
<archaos> nyfair: http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1053571/photo/2256667091/#c-143722105
<ubrl> archaos: ⇪  琳娜·海蒂 Lena Headey 图片
<archaos> nyfair: 好重口味
<archaos> nyfair: 我前段时间还做梦梦到过小恶魔高难度啪啪色熙
<nyfair> archaos: 跟我说这个干嘛
<archaos> nyfair: 我想问你是不是也想啪啪色熙
<pocmon> archaos: ACASIS的GTO
<nyfair> archaos: 想啊，妮滋补滋辞啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实金山原来没有全家桶的，被360带坏了
<archaos> pocmon: 发个链接吧。。。
<pocmon> archaos: 我正在打开
<jackness_> onlylove: 这个是不是就是安装链接地址啊？
<archaos> nyfair: 荡然姿持
<pocmon> archaos: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.ZPMy6J&id=41672411945&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&_u=t1uimi79f92&abbucket=3
<ubrl> pocmon: ⇪ Acasis平板otg充电hub otg数据线带usb供电手机OTG转接头同时充电-tmall.com天猫
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller网卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471935 系统版本redhat 2.6.32-220.el6.x86_64 网卡型号Atheros AR8152 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller 求linux驱动，邮箱：heacen280@163.com 跪求大神帮助！！！ zz: heacen — 2015-07-29 15:51
<nyfair> onlylove: 上次我妈装了个美图秀秀，顺便请来了金山毒霸，百度输入法，腾讯手机管家，还有个没听说过的视频网站app，于是我只好帮忙再装了个360国际版
<pocmon> archaos: 但是电源要选个带增压的，也是看设备
<onlylove> jackness_: 不知道，我连32和64都分不清
<pocmon> archaos: 你如果买，还是要多看看别人有没有与你使用相同设备的，看有没有问题，有的设备会出问题，不过我还没有遇到
<onlylove> nyfair: 百度输入法没请百度杀毒来，奇迹
<jackness_> onlylove: 额。。。。我的电脑神奇了 到现在都没有更新windows10
<onlylove> jackness_: win10不是春药，撸多了是病，得治
<onlylove> nyfair: 国内啥软件得装国际版，这事情搞的……
<onlylove> nyfair: 360要国际版，qq要国际版，搜狗有国际版否
<pocmon> onlylove: 呵呵，可能百度杀毒遇到他们家叛变了吧
<onlylove> jackness_: 还有，通过升级包升级的系统，通常卡的要死，有各种稀奇古怪的毛病
<onlylove> jackness_: 想用10，乖乖的等安装版
<nyfair> onlylove: 说实话，百度输入法本身不流氓
<jackness_> onlylove: 好吧 我也不折腾了 静待升级吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只知道百度最近不管下什么软件，只要你用百度给的高速连接，丫的肯定想把百度杀毒请来
<onlylove> jackness_: 鱼唇
<onlylove> jackness_: 我不和你说，你是不是还要求着微软给你升级
<onlylove> jackness_: 一年时间呢
<lainme> nyfair: 我妈的手机上有360, 还不是把各路管家装齐了。而且360还是最神烦的那一个
<onlylove> lainme: 不是国际版
<onlylove> lainme: 看好了，人牛牛装的是international
<pocmon> lainme: 星际版更好
<nyfair> lainme: 安卓、
<nyfair> ？
<lainme> 是
<nyfair> lainme: g婊是大流氓，360管不动啊
<onlylove> 应该是
<nyfair> lainme: 不信你看，google play那两服务自启动有什么办法能治
<archaos> nyfair: 用天朝手机就不用考虑g biatch的服务了呀
<pocmon> https://linux.cn/article-5914-1.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Slashdot 和 SourceForge 将再次被出售-新闻 ◆ 快讯|Linux.中国-开源社区
<lainme> nyfair: 她又不是用的google play。最初应该就是360吧，同事帮忙装的
<onlylove> 我就想知道jolla会不会出双卡双待的机器
<archaos> nyfair: g biatch最讨厌的就是自动更新，安装了个软件每次都问我是否自动更新，两个选项一个是确定一个是有wifi时什么的，每次都不小心点确定，然后就自动更新所有软件
<onlylove> 或者jolla系统可不可以刷android机器
<archaos> 自动更新是最傻逼的发明！！！
<archaos> 有些软件就是版本越高越难用
<nyfair> lainme: 这里的关键是没有什么办法控制安装第三方软件啊
<nyfair> 苹果有很多地方不如安卓，但是g婊太坑爹没办法我还是用了苹果
<nyfair> 苹果的视频播放简直狗屎
<nyfair> 没有好用的中文输入法和日文输入法
<onlylove> nyfair: 手机看视频……不累么
<BuMangHuo> 魅蓝2看起来不错啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你穷到看魅蓝的地步了？
<pocmon> onlylove，ub休眠后再打开，电源管理器总是出现提示：no authorized
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 瞎说
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 哦，也不算瞎说
<onlylove> pocmon: 我不用ub，不清楚
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 就魅蓝，我也是看看的程度
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 都买不起
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你连魅蓝都买不起？799和红米PK的机器诶？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 599 啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 就算魅蓝NOTE，也不是很贵啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 缺个备胎
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你丫的599都没了？
<lainme> 入股市了？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我TM两个手机烦了，这几天一直在找双卡双待的机器
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 赞囡囡
<onlylove> lainme: BuMangHuo的智商入股市的话比现在还惨
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你在用iPhone, 说什么鬼买不起魅蓝
<BuMangHuo> lainme: 入市了？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我的 iphone 不支持 nfc 啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 魅蓝支持nfc?
<BuMangHuo> 额，好吧，解毒了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞美老司机
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 啥，你不是看上魅蓝了吧
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你用魅蓝掉身份啊，到时候频道里面其他人用啥啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你要买 x1c 了么
<archaos> onlylove: red mi2
<onlylove> archaos: 打死不用雷布斯产品
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 没有
<onlylove> archaos: 丫的雷死人不偿命
<onlylove> archaos: Kingsoft让雷布斯接手之后我已经不知道说啥了
<onlylove> 和求老头比，雷布斯丫的就一做销售的
<nyfair> onlylove: 说真的，小米1我确实想赞一下
<onlylove> nyfair: 你问 happyaron小米1青春版啥感觉
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是之后的产品我不会再碰了
<iMadper> onlylove: BuMangHuo 的智商怎么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 股市啊，除了 QiongMangHuo，你敢玩？
<nyfair> onlylove: 那就不关我事了，我买的是米1最初的那一批
<archaos> nyfair: 我再用红米2,感觉很不错呀，除了不联网
 * QiongMangHuo 赔得亲妈都不认识
<iMadper> onlylove: 再怎么着, BuMangHuo 挣得钱多, 并且是千人斩.
<lainme> nyfair: 好吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 反正我从不敢嘲笑 BuMangHuo 的智商.
<iMadper> onlylove: BuMangHuo 的智商在这个频道里绝对是碾压大部分人的
<nyfair> iMadper: 笨，做人要渣才有人爱啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我够渣啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 哦，他是碾压大部分人啊，我还以为和大部分人一致
<onlylove> iMadper: 还不够渣
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 额，别闹 iMadper
<BuMangHuo> 我就是个渣啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要继续渣
<nyfair> iMadper: 你那叫邋遢
<BuMangHuo> lol
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 我说得对吗，渣渣
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你绝对是大智慧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok BuMangHuo => 拜千人斩!
<BuMangHuo> ....
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 拜渣渣
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 真没千人
<^k^> nyfair: ok BuMangHuo => 拜渣渣
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 咋了
<iMadper> onlylove: 当你还在嘲笑 BuMangHuo 的智商的时候, 他已经默默的在家中 +1 了又
<BuMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ^^ 我说的有道理否?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没有啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你说的对
<BuMangHuo> 哎，说起来...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok BuMangHuo => 拜千人斩!
<BuMangHuo> 你们说的... 好像对
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<nyfair> iMadper: +15爆了怎么办？
<onlylove> nyfair: BuMangHuo都 +1005了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<nyfair> onlylove: 啪啪啪啪啪
<onlylove> iMadper: 我错了，我不该嘲笑 BuMangHuo
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 拜三千斩！
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 拜千人斩!
<^k^> nyfair: ok BuMangHuo => 拜三千斩！
<^k^> iMadper: ok BuMangHuo => 拜千人斩!
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 拜万人斩！
<^k^> onlylove: ok BuMangHuo => 拜万人斩！
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 拜恒河沙斩
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 看, 我帮你平反了
<^k^> nyfair: ok BuMangHuo => 拜恒河沙斩
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<archaos> onlylove: 笔记本的usb口输出的电压和电流一般是多少？ 5v 1A ?
<Freebuilder> +5V
<Freebuilder> 电流由负载决定
<onlylove> archaos: 1A太恐怖了
<onlylove> archaos: 5V还好
<Freebuilder> 电脑的都是 5V，充电器可能会高一些
<archaos> onlylove: 那就是不确定？
<onlylove> archaos: 电压是固定的，电流么，最大1A
<Freebuilder> 电脑绝对是 5V，误差不超过 10%
<onlylove> archaos: 但是1A的电流，足够烫熟你了
 * QiongMangHuo youtube飚到1.4M/s
<chengxuan> 360
<Freebuilder> USB 标准最大输出是 500mA
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你确定不是1000？
<Freebuilder> 妹的，说好装 Arch 的，怎么鬼使神差地又开了 Debian 虚拟机
<Freebuilder> onlylove, USB 通信接口的标准就是 500mA
<Freebuilder> 通信接口
<Freebuilder> 最大带负载能力就那点
<Freebuilder> 以往的移动硬盘比较耗电，所以线都是三个头的，必要时接辅助电源用的。
<archaos> Freebuilder: onlylove 我想知道插u盘时输出的电流大概多岁
<archaos> 想买这个 http://item.jd.com/1125480.html
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 赞！！！！
<ubrl> archaos: ⇪ 【绿联20274】绿联（Ugreen） 20274 2口OTG数据线 USB hub适配器 支持手机三星 小米 魅族 华为P6接U盘 键盘 鼠标两种设备【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 25.00
<Freebuilder> 现在某些笔记本做了可输出大电流的 USB 接口，有驱动控制
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 刚才过来一个同事，给我说了一句: 哎你怎么瘦了这么多！！
<Freebuilder> archaos, 不大
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 简直开心啊
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你这是有多爱大腰子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 话说, hamo的大腰子呢?
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子和肥羊肉
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 你受了？
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 兔子，ee 啥时候吃你啊
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你那是含泪yp?
<iMadper> cherrot: 兔子，ee 啥时候吃你啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 下周复下周 而且是吃你
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 理想与现实的差距什么的
<BuMangHuo> 为啥吃我啊
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 哦不对 是吃 imtxc
<onlylove> cherrot: 兔子，ee 啥时候吃你啊
 * cherrot 你们这些跟风党
 * QiongMangHuo youtube飚到2.3M/s!
<onlylove> cherrot: 我们只是复制党
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子和肥羊肉
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我看youtube一直这速度啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等我一会儿开个bt你就没这个速度了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 赶紧开，省的 QiongMangHuo整天炫网速
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子和肥羊肉
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子和肥羊肉
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子和肥羊肉
<iMadper> onlylove: 这网速只能算汇报, 不能算炫
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.3MB/s而已
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44938
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 白宫拒绝豁免Edward Snowden
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 肥羊会涨肥肉吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来请我吃试试
<Freebuilder> 什么设置 +i 模式？
<Freebuilder> 什么是设置 +i 模式？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: define:设置 +i 模式？ 2012年12月6日 |...| U410开机显示Ctrl+|I|进入Raid|模式|。 ... 再请教个问题，现在SSD又突然自己出现了， 我|设置|的是ACHI|模式|，我想把SSD当成普通硬盘来用，但是在我 ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来啊
<Freebuilder> 我刚才掉线了
<chengxuan> 用SSD多好的为什么要当成HDD用呢？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 没基会啊
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 快要给输入法搞疯了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471936 每次按Shift键切换中英文输入法后无论输入英文还是中文地一个字母都是大写，如果切换到拼音地一个字母是大写就打不出来汉字，如果切换到英文那么第一个字母是大写。简直郁闷，换了几种
<^k^>  ─> 输入法了。版本是14.04，大神指点！ zz: SuMic — 2015-07-29 17:28
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 钱到就行, 人到不到无所谓
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 老司机你不能这样啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 答应过我大腰子呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ?
<BuMangHuo> 鸽子 ee 呢
<chengxuan> <^k^>： fcitx + sougo
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哎，腰围多少算正常
<BuMangHuo> 70?
<BuMangHuo> cm
<Freebuilder> 70cm 那得瘦成什么样
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 70cm的话，大概是2尺1寸？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 66cm2尺，然后1寸3cm
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不太清楚
<BuMangHuo> 尺子还没到
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 2尺1寸的话……你去找个苗条点的妹子问下
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 很多妹子一尺八的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不是，我没有概念
<Freebuilder> 28 英寸的裤头
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 等我找个尺子量一下就有概念了
<Freebuilder> 我没见过标市寸的裤子
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我豁出去啦~
<BuMangHuo> dropbox 的 tray 图标是越来越难看了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老娘才不干这么龌龊的事 : 和男友去吃饭,天太热,没什么味口,就点了凉黄瓜,然后男友一脸暧昧地看着我。 等我明白是什么意思时,一个巴掌把他拍飞:老娘才不干这么龌龊的事,放着现成的不用,去找替代品！
<jackness> 大家好啊！
<jackness> 我打算坐等升级了
<ubrl> jackness:点点点.  07:48
<jackness> 希望windows10早点来
<TreeTop> jackness: 那个几小时以后能升级啊？
<jackness> TreeTop: 什么意思
<jackness> TreeTop: 几个小时后能升级？
<TreeTop> jackness:听说说今天升级
<jackness> TreeTop: 是啊我也是听说今天升级
<TreeTop> jackness:  应该晚上就好了吧
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 开机error：no such partition  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471937 具体是这样的，麻烦大神帮忙看一下应该怎么解决。 我win7系统安装unbuntu kylin,当时用F盘分出50G，D盘分出15G，最后用F盘分出的50G成功安装后，一切都能正常工作。但今天早上我把没有用到的15G空
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于x development  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471940 编译一个软件时要x development 这个怎么装？ zz: klamauk — 2015-07-29 20:49
<highway-9> ubuntu14.04装双系统，为什么我的电脑很烫呢？
<highway-9> 显卡原因？？？
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1231.html 事实相反 :     妻子:"你这个人太不正经了,每次看见漂亮的女人,简直忘记自己已经结了婚！ "    丈夫:"刚刚相反,我每次看见漂亮的女人,心里最难忘的,就是已经结了婚。"
<xue> helloc
<{ToT}> ...
<{ToT}> hello
<ubrl> {ToT}:点点点.  11:00
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐 20天不见
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-30
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 改用oss4声卡驱动 让linux上有天籁之音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471941 linux系统默认的驱动是alsa,在应用程序和alsa之间还夹杂着pulseaudio这一层。虽然能发声，但声音音质就是不清澈。从2008年来一直用linux，每次都忍受不了alsa的音质，都将驱动更换到oss4。oss
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助：ubuntu14.04lts突然不能上网的故障  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471942 一直用得好好的，昨天突然不能上网了。做了以下工作： 把安装win7的笔记本用的ip换到ubuntu下，不能上网 换了新的网线，不能上网 换了网卡，不能上网 ubuntu能ping通网关
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> onlylove: 拜人脑解释器!
<onlylove> 谁帮我把这讨厌的BOT踢掉
<onlylove> 玩坏也成
<wtm_iphone> Hhh
<CySnap> 哈哈，这里有AI？
<jiero> onlylove, 拜
<wtm_iphone> .help
<wtm_iphone> ^k^: help
<onlylove> jiero: 拜二代
<^k^> onlylove: ok jiero => 拜二代
<jiero> onlylove: 拜富人
<^k^> jiero: ok onlylove => 拜富人
<CySnap> ^k^: 你是AI？
<onlylove> jiero: 我穷人，你拜错了
<onlylove> jiero: 富人是当当
<wtm_iphone> 拜
<wtm_iphone> ?
<jiero> onlylove 。。。似乎我没有推卸的对象。
<^k^> iMadper: 拜政府边办公大楼人体工学椅收礼壕
<onlylove> iMadper: 帮我把K这个到处乱拜的傻BOT踢了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 拜踢 bot 壕
<wtm_iphone> Hhhh
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok onlylove => 拜踢 bot 壕
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 能踢丫的我早踢了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对了
<BuMangHuo> 亲测，要减肥必须晚睡
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 11 点睡根本不靠谱
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你那样会反弹
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 难道真的靠空气里面的CO2 反弹么
<wtm_iphone> 233
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 随你怎么想，你要是不怕减肥以后身体虚弱，你就晚睡吧，熬夜肯定会减肥的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 但是后遗症嘛……
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我反正知道
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu移动应用开发 • Ubuntu手机独特思维模式--Hackathon  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471943 早前，关于魅族与Ubuntu合作推出智能手机的传闻一直不断。但通常是经过短暂时间后，便没有了后续的消息。 今年三月，Ubuntu版本魅族MX4手机亮相巴塞罗那MWC世界移动通信大会。现在
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 老实说，你熬夜还不如吃泻药
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 身体虚弱啊？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那样更快
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 没感觉到
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 早上起来 6 组斯巴达现在妥妥的 cc WhatGoingOn4230
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你一直熬夜，时间长了，你要说你身上一点毛病没有，骗鬼呢
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 先连续三个月再说
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不过现在有个疑惑就是，骑车之后脖子后边非常疼
<WhatGoingOn4230> BuMangHuo: 这么厉害了?
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这个和你熬夜没关系
<WhatGoingOn4230> BuMangHuo: 六组很厉害的
<BuMangHuo> WhatGoingOn4230: 好吧， 4 + 2
<BuMangHuo> 有时候 3 + 3
<WhatGoingOn4230> BuMangHuo: 昂, 那也不错了
<WhatGoingOn4230> BuMangHuo: 斯巴达跟着视频的节奏坐满了的人, 绝对jb
<WhatGoingOn4230> nb...
<WhatGoingOn4230> 卧槽, 怎么出jb了...
<BuMangHuo> WhatGoingOn4230: 我 6 组需要 15 分钟
<iIlL10Oo> 现在38度，汽车肯定被晒到脖子了
<iIlL10Oo> 骑车
<WhatGoingOn4230> BuMangHuo: .. ...
<CySnap> 我的脖子都被晒红了！！！
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo, 晒到了吧
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 不是
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: K爸，赶紧把你那傻BOT的乱拜功能给去了
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 是颈椎，疼得要命
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 下车之后想把车抬起来进门，完全抬不起来
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo,那就玩玩乒乓球，可以活动肩膀
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 拜clear
<^k^> ok del .
<WhatGoingOn4230> iMadper: 拜clean
<WhatGoingOn4230> iMadper: 拜clear
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜clear
<^k^> ok del .
 * CySnap 拜增肥😁。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu移动应用开发 • Ubuntu手机黑客松大赛，下一站深圳！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471944 黑客松（Hackathon），是一个流传于黑客（hacker）当中的新词汇，由“黑客”和“马拉松”两个词汇组成。黑客松是一种编程运动，许多程序员相聚在一起编写程序，几乎没有任何
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 不知道怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471946 不知道怎么回事？ 两台电脑，一台没有问题，另一台一直有问题 1.比如我打开一个软件，右键启动器上的图标，打算点击锁定到启动器，但是鼠标往出一移，右键菜单就消失，每次都这样，得操作N多次可能
<^k^>  ─> 会有那么一次是正常的，才能锁定到任务栏 2.在dash中搜索，每次只要一输入，有时候输 …
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: https://www.tmall.com/wh/tmall/chaoshi/act/shengxian-hb  还没开始?
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 天猫超市-华北满200减100预热-尚天猫，就购了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没关注...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我想买牛排啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... 不爱吃
 * iMadper 想吃西多士
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你那机器装的nv的官网驱动还是开源驱动，有用BBB否
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 没装nv驱动
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: BBB呢？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 都没装nv驱动 装bbb干啥...
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 而且现在早就不用bbb了
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: kernel里面不是有开源3D模块么
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 显卡新的要命, 都使不上
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 或者你给我说下现在nv显卡驱动啥情况吧
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 不知道啊
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 我自己都没装
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候new xps 15上架啊?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伐开心啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡啊, 问呆湾同事
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 他们肯定晓得
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmark-List.2436.0.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Mobile Processors - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我又不会java
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那你用snb的i3也行啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 矫情
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 新的省电 发热少
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: x230其实散热足够了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这就是我的要求~ 性能i5低电压可以了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 厚
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 屏幕小
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 你又不背
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: t430/440
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不够装逼
 * iMadper 新学会一个骗照: 比基尼桥
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 前些天有人给我发过了, 然后还看到一个...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然后还看到一个照片还是看到一个真人?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 照片有的是
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 一个是照片 一个是真人
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 一个是别人发我的, 一个是游泳撞见的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没拍照?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 水里 我没大法啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 大法只是防水, 水下估计也没法用电容屏... 我猜
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 大法有硬拍照键 :D
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 对!
<onlylove> 大法不是用的810么
<onlylove> 被高通坑的可惨
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44949
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 印度洋一岛屿发现疑似MH370残骸
<^k^> jiero: 拜二代
<jiero> onlylove,    ..
<jiero> jiero: 拜jiero
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 正常安装后，不能进入tty，更改分辨率花屏。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471947 1:正常在ubuntu官网下载的，ubuntu14.04LTS，中文版本（不是麒麟版），在安装的时候已经勾选联机下载软件。 2:ctrl+alt+F1-6 就会出现黑屏，没有反应，按ctrl+alt+F1-7又能
<^k^>  ─> 返回到图形界面 zz: linzi2015 — 2015-07-30 12:20
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 李老板早啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个天猫超市的活动貌似不怎么划算的样子
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win8.1下,利用easybcd引导安装ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471948 win8.1下,利用easybcd引导安装ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64时，重启之后选择NeoGrub引导加载项，可是无法进入ubuntu安装界面（见图片所示情况）是怎么回事啊？本人小白，望高手赐
<^k^>  ─> 教啊 zz: liufeng_19 — 2015-07-30 12:28
<iIlL10Oo> jiero,摆jiero
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 关键我看不到活动页面的商品...
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-11668002389.2.LnzVEr&_u=g1ihjsupb15a&id=35717085386&sku_properties=5919063:6536025&scene=taobao_shop
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【老廖电竞】Noppoo Choc 84 Mini 有线便携式 办公游戏机械键盘-tmall.com天猫
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 这牌子别买, 不兼容非Win cc BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> 盘？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: iMadper http://www.smzdm.com/p/693007 这个有作用么
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我都是烧开水 喝凉白开
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 置不起这高级东西
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 主要我住的地方水是井水
<BuMangHuo> 比买桶装水便宜吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我用了好久了.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 就这个？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没有RO反透好
<BuMangHuo> 靠谱？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 按不出 ctrl alt f1/2/3/4....
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 靠谱啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 那不考虑.....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我重度依赖
 * iMadper 看来只有http://trulyergonomic.com/可以考虑了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 因为是两个键盘设备, 一部分按键分离的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂...
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 歪果仁泥壕
<onlylove> 老师：如何用一句话形容自己读过四大名著？ 小明：宝玉，你怎么拿着猴哥的金箍棒骑着关二哥的赤兔马到我水泊梁山来了。 小红：报，那诸葛亮带着梁山的一百单八将在大观园吃唐僧肉呢！
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个直接接自来水就好了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 心理安慰很赞的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 如果你不放心, 买零水机去
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 其实主要是心理安慰吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 外面买的桶装的也一样
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 其实只要能切换6键无冲，就可以用的
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你看支持苹果的也是6键无冲的
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 布什一个意思
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 诶？
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 他家的无冲和别人的不一样么？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • EPSON LQ-630K 与 Xerox Phaser MFP3200 打印驱动安装记  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471949 两贴并一贴说吧 先说Xerox Phaser MFP3200的驱动 这个驱动安装起来倒是容易，直接系统里自带 BUT！我这里打印出来的都是代码（注意与乱码不同，就是打印出来的是可读 的程式
<^k^>  ─> ），找到某驱动网站上载下来的MFP3200 PPD驱动的deb包，安装上效果是一样的 当然官方有也 …
<Niac> 今年下半年还有什么好手机啊
<iMadper> Niac: z4
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.1998025129.3.6lrqyh&id=37098884959&abbucket=_AB-M32_B15&acm=03054.1003.1.291757&aldid=3NbS4yEK&abtest=_AB-LR32-PR32&scm=1003.1.03054.13_37098884959_291757&pos=2&sku_properties=5919063:6536025
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【老廖电竞】KBT KBTalking RACE2机械键盘 二代75% mini82无钢板-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo: 小, 有F1-12, 完美了.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 可惜了, 赚不到你的钱了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 算了下, 一个月500, 我的社保加起来能有不少钱呢... 再等俩月工资, 就能买个笔记本了. 今年一定要买一个.
<jiero> iMadper, 壕
<jiero> iMadper, 我磨蹭了多少年都没买什么东西
<iMadper> jiero: 我现在跟你聊天用的这个笔记本, 是五年前买的了
<jiero> iMadper, 我现在和你聊天这个笔记本电脑是二手的五年前的。
<jiero> iMadper, 我自己的是6年前的。
<jiero> iMadper, 我以为我一生就用二手货了哈哈。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> jiero: 你赢了.
<jiero> iMadper, 我输了人生哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: BuMangHuo 被拒了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 可惜你也没赚到我的钱
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 还有一条路 快快快
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你太渣, 本来我都不说你了, 你非要提这件事!!!!
<BuMangHuo> ......
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: sigh
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给你介绍个妹子给几多?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 1000$
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 太少.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 先给你看照片, 然后你重新给价
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 看micromsg
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 重新估价?
 * iMadper bzr真好用!
<BuMangHuo> ...
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 生意做这么大
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 卖成功了请客啊 cc QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这种事, 成功率低的.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/609705/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 美国（Timbuk2）弹弓信使包 涤纶弹弓款 深棕色 TKB744-4-3941 179.4元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 还是昨天那几个
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不好看
<iMadper> time
<onlylove_> iMadper: z4同学不是810么
<iMadper> onlylove_: 不知道是不是. 810怎么了? 高通自己都说了, 他们的芯片没问题.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 目前看是的，索尼那机器，普遍喊热，索尼都在开补丁了，高通还说没问题，掩耳盗铃呢
<onlylove_> iMadper: 据说有用锡纸的，就是在套里面垫一层锡纸
<palomino|working> 目前用810的还没有不热的吧...
<palomino|working> 降频降得飕飕的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: http://www.ithome.com/html/android/164458.htm cc iMadper
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 高通骁龙810手机降温新招：一张箔纸搞定 - 骁龙810,高通,索尼Z4 - IT之家
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马，好久不见，又买啥了
<palomino|working> 没买啥
<palomino|working> 等6700k呢
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 估计还要等一个月吧
<palomino|working> 不是8月初么
<palomino|working> 英特尔Skylake处理器上市时间再曝光，8月5日晚上8点
<palomino|working> 据说货不多
<iMadper> palomino|working: 这次skylake同时会出标准电压的笔记本u不?
<palomino|working> 不知道...好像这批就俩型号吧
<palomino|working> 首发的只有两款黑盒版Core i7-6700K、Core i5-6600K
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 笔记本的不是零售, 可能早给oem了
<palomino|working> 恩
<palomino|working> 大概是
<palomino|working> 据说6700k超频力很好
<palomino|working> 不过不知道最后的零售版会不会缩水。。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<nyfair> 今年chianjoy人好少，好奇怪
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
 * palomino|working 轻抚 nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 四路泰坦壕好久不见
<onlylove_> http://bbs.pceva.com.cn/thread-121284-1-1.html
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ Skylake与Z170平台信息汇总_技术论坛_PCEVA,PC绝对领域,传播真正的电脑知识
<palomino|working> 只有2路。。。
<palomino|working> intel已经逐渐tick tock不动了..
<onlylove_> palomino|working: amd不和他玩了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 要是哪天AMD突然拿出一颗U碾压4960X，它就继续tick tock了
<palomino|working> 还有5960x呢
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 没听说I5战全家么
<onlylove_> 还是I3战全家，i5轰成渣
<palomino|working> 太小看amd了
<jackness> 我的电脑就是i5处理器
<palomino|working> amd可有神器fx9590呢
<onlylove_> 或者i5默秒全？
<palomino|working> 一个cp\u功耗顶一台电脑的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 自从fx8150以后，不指望了
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你在嘲讽么
<palomino|working> 性能还行啊
<palomino|working> 跟4770差不多
<palomino|working> 就是功耗高几倍罢了。。。
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 你用别人几倍的电力，和别人扯平？
<palomino|working> 冬天的时候用得上呢
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 那4960X呢？按照设计，9590不止4核心吧
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 和人6核心比比？
<palomino|working> 至少可以避免"i5干全家"嘛...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 快去战情怀6
<palomino|working> 4泰坦x都趴了，我哪里战得动呀
<nyfair> 两千预算进卡吧，四路泰坦抱回家
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove_>  i3战A8,I5秒全家,I7轰成渣
<onlylove_> 是这样的
<palomino|working> amd自己都推荐打游戏用i7...
<onlylove_> 情怀6……
<onlylove_> 我突然想起情怀6那条最高画质的鱼
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> 老司机送我侠客风云传，据说这个才是真情怀
<palomino|working> 哦，我等辐射4..
 * iMadper cpu太差, 算binarydiff要好久...
 * QiongMangHuo 超级感谢linux-backports项目!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 直接用高新kernel多好.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 那样我们新项目得上4.2kernel....
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 蛮好
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 干嘛不用win98?
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: ...
<onlylove_> nyfair: 98se？
<nyfair> 瘟酒吧
<nyfair> onlylove_: 一直说鱼那就是你的不对了，你也不看看一堆枪车球游戏都没鱼的
<nyfair> 我就记得老滚有
<nyfair> 洛奇英雄传也有
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 伤心啊...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我也伤心
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我连个do的邀请都赚不到啊...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我倒现在, do只赚过不到200刀...
<onlylove_> nyfair: 牛牛，今年CJ有啥好玩的
<iMadper> onlylove_: 今年的拆奶罩都穿特别多, 没意思了
<onlylove_> iMadper: 今年不让露胸
<iMadper> onlylove_: .
<nyfair> onlylove_: 今年都用小鲜肉了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 这才有趣 : 一个小伙子无聊得很,他想:人家说捡到钱就兴高采烈,是真的吗?我也试试看！ 于是,他掏出自己的钱扔在地上,然后拾起来,可是索然无味。 再扔远点儿试试看吧。 他加劲一扔,钱滚进了阴沟。 他花了两个小时在阴沟里掏啊摸啊,终于把钱找到了。 我明白了,这
<^k^>  ─> 才会兴高采烈！
<onlylove_> 果然国产游戏没指望了么
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ........
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 200刀 尼码
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊. 不到200刀...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 175
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 变成现金了?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 没呢还
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 改天报销就是了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我赚了70$到paypal账户好像
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我的150都是只能在do里面用.
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/sorry-cant-hire-you
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 我们90%的工程师都用你写的软件，但抱歉我们不能聘用你 | 程序师
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 只有25...
<onlylove_> Google：我们 90% 的工程师都用你写的软件（Homebrew），但你没法在白板上翻转二叉树，所以滚蛋吧。
<iMadper> onlylove_: 挖坟...
<onlylove_> iMadper: 这算挖坟么，看图片上的日期今年6月
<iMadper> onlylove_: 都一个多月了.
<onlylove_> iMadper: 我今天才看到！
<iMadper> .... ....
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44953
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 转基因稻米产量更高温室气体更少
<onlylove_> 又见转基因
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • USB无线网卡在不同系统下信号强弱不同？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471950 如题：（我的USB无线网卡属于那种20、30块的、、）在windows下信号较强，在Linux下几乎没信号、、什么情况？ zz: JasonCV — 2015-07-30 15:52
<onlylove_> 这都什么人，连驱动都不清楚就来提问
<onlylove_> 让芯片厂家提供驱动，保管和win下面一样
<nyfair> onlylove_: 说来惭愧，我用到现在，从不记得网卡什么型号
<nyfair> onlylove_: 也就cpu 显卡关心点
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛, linux下的视频解码器, 你最资磁哪个啊?
<nyfair> iMadper: 开源的不是只有ffmpeg? windows上还有一些闭源的可选
<nyfair> iMadper: gstreamer从来就不带解码器，都是第三方库的再封装
<nyfair> iMadper: 你看着叫gst-good，其实是libvorbis，libflac, libspeex的封装
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦...
<iMadper> nyfair: 明白了.
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛好棒
<nyfair> iMadper: ffmpeg bug其实很多，但是关键地方不会出什么大瑕疵。所以虽然垄断了，目前问题也不大
<iMadper> nyfair: 昂, gst-xxx的那一堆插件好不好?
<nyfair> iMadper: 删了
<iMadper> nyfair: 为啥?
<nyfair> iMadper: 看我ubuntu论坛签名
<iMadper> nyfair: 不上论坛...
<nyfair> iMadper: 永远不要用使用gstreamer的软件
<iMadper> nyfair: 好吧...
<onlylove_> 貌似xorg也就一家，也挺好的
<nyfair> iMadper: 不过linux上现在没什么靠谱的播放器，不考虑下windows吗
<iMadper> nyfair: windows下不方便打deb包啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我现在靠打包赚钱
<Kves> 新  窗口管理器 • 求大神指点，系统登录对话框  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471952 在原有的系统登录对话框基础上添加一个对话框，用于输入动态形成的秘钥，怎么实现，求大神指点。 在系统的基础上进行更改 zz: guojie2015 — 2015-07-30 16:18
<nyfair> iMadper: 我也想打包赚钱，求老司机指点明路
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 求大神指点，系统登录对话框 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: guojie2015
<nyfair> iMadper: 我看archwindows没问题啊，gcc交叉编译linux程序，然后pacman打包
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/6968c153gw1eukn6ai5x6g206x058x1q.gif
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ image/gif
<iMadper> nyfair: pacman简单.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4e5bc57ejw1euko7uuyjij20c808ddgl.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 看过了
<nyfair> iMadper: 我现在想问候archlinux全体祖宗十八代
<iMadper> nyfair: ç ¸?
<nyfair> iMadper: archwindows大法好
<nyfair> iMadper: 上次我在这里说过吧
<nyfair> iMadper: 提了个bug，3个月不鸟我，然后忽然一堆嘴炮说you must.../you have to...
<iMadper> nyfair: 正常啊.
<nyfair> iMadper: 然后根本就是一副不想解决问题的样子，一会儿说sourceforge是shit（代码托管网站），一会儿说microsoft是shit（标准是巨硬提交的），一会儿又说gcc是shit（自己搞不定开始甩锅了）
<iMadper> nyfair: 这就是正确做法啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 然则我下载了个opensuse的版本，直接放archlinux运行，完全正常
<onlylove_> nyfair: 所以自己把需要的so打包下好了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 他们archlinux的码畜是不是和你们一样也是拿钱干活的？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不是吧
<Niac> 买了个美国的服务器 我要怎么装vpn啊
<onlylove_> nyfair: 拿钱干活的就suse猫猫和c吧
<Niac> centos
<onlylove_> Niac: 自己搜pptp去，这种事情，自己想办法
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 都没个吃苦耐劳精神维护个JB archlinux啊，他不干自有一大堆想装逼的人干
<cherrot> nyfair, 反喷回去
<nyfair> cherrot: 有病，他又没喷我，我干嘛要帮sourceforge gcc这种渣渣说话
<onlylove_> cherrot: 最近在哪高就
<nyfair> 上海不是也有个archlinux package maintainer么
<nyfair> 叫啥felixyang?
<nyfair> felixonmars
<nyfair> http://www.dianping.com/review/30913976 这傻逼屌丝样十足啊
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 口福动感餐厅：“被团购骗来+1，稀烂服务，巨长的队，巨低的效率，蛋糕跟石头似的，调味料只有六种，总之是绝对不...”-大众点评网
<onlylove_> 不想干活啊！
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/home/main?un=Felixonmars&fr=home 果然是李毅吧专业屌丝
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Felixonmars的贴吧
<onlylove_> 为啥看到李毅贴吧就神烦
<nyfair> onlylove_: 是啊，都是些无病呻吟的社会蛀虫
<onlylove_> 也不知道是那些人自己把自己搞臭的还是有人恶意的，反正见到李毅，就绕行
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: archlinux的成员都是这种社会鸟人，你们c社是不是很开心
<cherrot> onlylove_, face++
<onlylove_> cherrot: 求带，我现在都不知道每天要作甚，天天刷新闻
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我才不在乎发行版之间的竞争...
<onlylove_> cherrot: 倒是有事做，可惜不想做，因为太TM恶心了
<cherrot> onlylove_, http://www.lagou.com/gongsi/j1561.html  here
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪ Megvii招聘职位-拉勾网-最专业的互联网招聘平台
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我TM再也不想注册网上招聘了，丫的自从注册了前程，我邮箱就TM没清静过
<nyfair> cat /proc/version
<nyfair> MINGW64_NT-6.4 version 2.1.0(0.287/5/3) (Windows 10 64-bit) (gcc version 5.1.0 (GCC) ) 2015-07-09 11:20
<iMadper> 拉钩靠谱的.
<onlylove_> cherrot: 有个叫行行圈的，还有个叫e成科技，还有个啥，疯了一样往我邮箱里面塞垃圾邮件
<cherrot> onlylove_, 用个临时邮箱呗 哈哈
<cherrot> onlylove_, 为啥都没听过。。
<nyfair> 我这个linux内核是不是很厉害？
<cherrot> onlylove_, 还有个 jobdeer 也不错 不过做得小
<onlylove_> cherrot: 一周不看丫的能积累二十几个未读
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我觉得国内有些公司有些事做的太TM恶心了
<cherrot> onlylove_, facebook twitter 也从来没有忘记过我。。
<onlylove_> cherrot: 还有，我上一家外包公司，HP，我都离职两三年了，丫的还每月往我邮箱里面发填报考勤通知，
<nyfair> cherrot: facebook这坑货真垃圾，每天一封垃圾邮件
<nyfair> cherrot: twitter貌似好很多？
<cherrot> nyfair, 是啊 烦死
<onlylove_> ……
<onlylove_> 这都什么坑货啊……
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子啊!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 白老板那顿大腰子呢
 * onlylove_ 发现换个渣键盘直接开始乱敲，按键位置都记不住
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 母鸡啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你为何天天想吃大腰子
<QiongMangHuo> 喜欢
<cherrot> nyfair,  twitter 设置后就不烦我了 良心企业
<nyfair> cherrot: 嗯
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你给扎克伯格写封邮件投诉丫的
<hoxily> onlylove_: 有些公司不是会发公司专用邮箱的吗？
<hoxily> onlylove_: 离职后连邮箱也给关掉了。
<hoxily> onlylove_: 怎么还会收到邮件呢。
<onlylove_> hoxily: 我怎么知道
<onlylove_> hoxily: HP那群傻逼，我得有时间看看能能找到他们，上次HR的那电话都TM是空号了
<nyfair> onlylove_: 微信呢
<onlylove_> hoxily: 按道理讲，就应该发专用邮箱，可惜上家外包TM不懂事
<onlylove_> nyfair: 微信咋了？我没微信，你别看我，我不是 QiongMangHuo
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛果然是牛牛
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不怎么啊，我挺反感要加我微信的猎头的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 猎头……呵呵
<hoxily> nyfair: 大神，我要给你生孩子。
<onlylove_> nyfair: 现在所谓猎头，我都不知道说啥了
<onlylove_> hoxily: 你确定你有那功能？
<nyfair> onlylove_: 上次那个七牛，简直麻痹
<hoxily> nyfair: 你的小黄油脚本任务忙不？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 拉黑咯，没办法
<nyfair> hoxily: 不忙
<nyfair> hoxily: 不过性价比也不高
<onlylove_> nyfair: 他的意思是，忙的话他可以兼职？
<hoxily> onlylove_: 我当然没关闭邮箱的权限啊。
<onlylove_> hoxily: 我得想法找到hp那群人，让它们给我关了那通知
<nyfair> onlylove_: 那公司公关是不是没事就刷知乎的，我看知乎上一堆叫好的
<onlylove_> nyfair: 天知道
<nyfair> onlylove_: 都舔臭脚，说那个姓许的是全中国最牛逼的工程师
<onlylove_> nyfair: 估计风投的钱还没烧光
<onlylove_> 最牛B，呵呵，写个WPS给我看
<sulit> iMadper: 你好
<onlylove_> 连求老头的一个手指头都比不上
<sulit> iMadper: 请教个问题
<nyfair> onlylove_: 就是个golang码畜呗
<onlylove_> 求伯君 王小波这些如果称不上是国内最牛，那没人能说国内最牛
<onlylove_> 包括王江民
<nyfair> onlylove_: 你要一个golang码畜从0开始搭积木，那真难为他了
<nyfair> golang可没有office解析库
<onlylove_> 王江民学电脑的时候貌似都38还是48了
<jackness> onlylove_: 王江民是谁？
<nyfair> 上次那个自杀的写wii模拟器的变性人厉不厉害？
<onlylove_> jackness: 靠，一边玩去，连丫的KV杀毒软件是谁写的都不知道，你怎么混的
<sulit> 频道里有人研究过anaconda吗？
<iMadper> sulit: 问红帽的人去
<onlylove_> nyfair: 怎么又一个，我就知道弯弯有个叫唐凤的
<sulit> iMadper: 哪个是？
<jackness> onlylove_: 江民杀毒软件是他一个人写的吗？这么牛？
<iMadper> sulit: 你问他们啊
<nyfair> sulit: python逼格太低，请右转#python
<onlylove_> jackness: 那那个杀毒软件为啥叫江民，你不知道？
<sulit> onlylove_: 你懂一些？
<jackness> onlylove_: 我知道啊 我以为他是老总 钱多才取这个名字的
<onlylove_> sulit: 这个频道曾经有人在猫猫，现在貌似都去别处了
<gebjgd> onlylove_, jack77213 杀软其实不复杂
<sulit> onlylove_: 那个kickstart文件是不是由anaconda
<sulit> onlylove_: 解析的
<sulit> onlylove_: 是吗？
<onlylove_> sulit: 是
<sulit> onlylove_: 哪个？
<jackness> gebjgd: 你还在国外啊？
<onlylove_> 靠，怎么引我身上了，谁！
<gebjgd> jackness, 废话
<onlylove_> sulit: 我不是猫猫的
<jackness> gebjgd: 你太爽了 送我一包雪茄吧
<sulit> onlylove_: 那么pungi又是在anaconda基础上做的？
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 是不复杂，但是曾经的KV，一代传奇啊
<gebjgd> jackness, 你去做梦就有了
<onlylove_> sulit: pungi是谁，我不知道
<jackness> gebjgd: 额。。。。
<onlylove_> sulit: 我不是猫猫的，你别问我！
<sulit> onlylove_: 好吧，先谢过
<jackness> 猫猫是什么意思
<sulit> onlylove_: 红帽的人长啥样？
<jackness> iMadper: 你是红帽的人吧
<sulit> iMadper: 红帽的人长啥样
<onlylove_> sulit: 不知道，你看见戴红帽子的问下吧
<nyfair> https://github.com/xushiwei  这他妈就是中国最牛逼的工程师了？star最多的都是些go的ffi binding，尼玛也不怕闹笑话啊
<ubrl> ⇪ f: xushiwei · GitHub
<nyfair> onlylove_: 牛牛你怎么看？
<onlylove_> nyfair: 中国软件产业无望
<nyfair> onlylove_: 我觉得hamo的tunnel都比他有含金量
<nyfair> iMadper: 你跟hamo那个东西现在怎么样了？
<iMadper> nyfair: 用着呢啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 现在就在用.
<sulit> iMadper: 我最近在搞koji的编译环境，算是差不多了
<onlylove_> nyfair: 前几天不是有个叫qtunnel的撤了么
<iMadper> sulit: 跟我说干嘛...
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不知道啊
<sulit> iMadper: 见你屌
<sulit> iMadper: 满意吗
<jackness> 哈哈
<iMadper> sulit: 你屌爆了
<jackness> iMadper: 你是很吊的
<iMadper> jackness: 你屌爆了
<nyfair> 然并卵，人家是老总，有500+ follower，我只有18个
<sulit> iMadper: 我只是想请教你问题
<jackness> iMadper: 你好久不理我了 大哥
<iMadper> sulit: 然而你说的并不是一个问句啊.
<sulit> iMadper: 你又看不起我
<sulit> iMadper: 我只好说说我的工作
<iMadper> ... ...
<iMadper> sulit: 我哪儿是看不起, 我是根本不懂你说的那些东西啊
<jackness> 你们慢慢聊吧 我吃晚饭去了
<jackness> 还是你们舒服啊
<sulit> iMadper: 那个，你让我消化一下你这句话
<onlylove> http://www.techug.com/apple
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 苹果为何抛弃了最受欢迎的字体？ | 程序师
<sulit> 那个问下
<sulit> 你们谁搞自动化部署？
<sulit> centos或者redhat的自动化部署
<gebjgd> sulit, puppet
<sulit> gebjgd: 那自动化部署安装系统呢
<sulit> gebjgd: 就是给裸机安装
<sulit> 比如说，学校机房需要一些一模一样的linux系统，怎么玩
<gebjgd> sulit, puppet
<sulit> gebjgd: 那个kickstart不是也能做到吗，没人用
<sulit> gebjgd: ？
<onlylove> sulit: puppet pex
<onlylove> sulit: kickstart确实能做到
<onlylove> sulit: 但是同样有很多工具能做
<sulit> onlylove: puppet，是有限制的
<onlylove> sulit: 还有，学校机房，都是用小哨兵分发的
<sulit> onlylove: 噢，好吧
<sulit> onlylove: kickstart优势还在于定制系统
<onlylove> sulit: 你不是要一样的么
<onlylove> sulit: puppet比kickstart强很多，puppet可以同时管理suse和centos，你用kickstart给我看？
<onlylove> sulit: 定制系统工具很多，我再说一遍
<sulit> onlylove: 我不会
<onlylove> sulit: 不过你的需求么，pxe+kickstart应该够了
<onlylove> sulit: 如果你不知道pxe，那你自己一边玩去
<sulit> onlylove:kickstart是由anaconda解析的？
<onlylove> sulit: 你已经问过一遍了！
<onlylove> sulit: 我讨厌重复回答同一个人同一个问题！
<sulit> onlylove: 是的，刚才那个加下划线的也是你？
<sulit> onlylove: 谢谢，不过我不是做系统运维
<onlylove> sulit: 除了系统运维，还谁有这种需求
<sulit> onlylove: 作系统
<gebjgd> sulit, 自己看文档就是了
<sulit> gebjgd: 看了
<onlylove> sulit: 做系统，然后两天之后乱七八糟，对吧
<sulit> gebjgd: 这不来找有经验的
<gebjgd> sulit, 看了还不会  就是能力问题了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我才不信他看了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这么简单的东西 还来问  必然是小白
<sulit> onlylove: 文档不全
<onlylove> 好吧好吧，原谅小白一次
<sulit> onlylove: 我只是知道一些零星的东西
<onlylove> sulit: 你是不是没学过文档检索课程
<sulit> onlylove: 开源文档有些是欠缺的
<sulit> onlylove: 就那么一张wiki
<onlylove> sulit: 你见过比hadoop文档还残缺的么，只能去网站找
<onlylove> sulit: 那一张wiki可以解决很多东西好么
<onlylove> sulit: 自己去看archwiki
<onlylove> sulit: 其他发行版的问题，基本上都能在archwiki找的答案
<sulit> onlylove: 我信，但不是全部
<onlylove> sulit: 能解决全部问题的方案还没诞生，等你开发
<sulit> onlylove: 好些东西，得去实践，才能一点点理解
<onlylove> sulit: 所以你没实践就来问问题是鱼唇的
<sulit> onlylove: 有时就差那么一下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 显示器edid丢失，如何设置分辨率？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471954 21.5 1080p 16:9 显示器，某次电源短路后，导致edid丢失，系统无法正确识别显示器的信息。 有木有什么办法可以正确设置分辨率？ zz: chole — 2015-07-30 18:15
<sulit> onlylove: 我实践了，不然不会让你回答是不是
<sulit> onlylove: 刚才的问题，你只需要回答是不是，对吗？
<onlylove> sulit: 红帽的安装程序就是 anaconda，你觉得如果不是它解析 kickstart还会让谁解析？而且kickstart就是它生成的
<onlylove> sulit: 我是只需要回答是和不是，你自己没答案么，你还问我两次！
<sulit> onlylove: 是你改nick了
<onlylove> sulit: 我压根就没改！
<onlylove> sulit: 我网络不稳，自动join的结果
<sulit> onlylove: 更何况，刚才那几个答案也比较乱
<onlylove> sulit: 你根本不知道那个下划线怎么回事
<onlylove> sulit: 这频道大部分搞开发的，就没几个搞管理的
<sulit> onlylove: 有时别人用我的昵称，客户端会候选用下划线
<onlylove> sulit: 那是因为，有一个你名字在，系统为了区分
<onlylove> sulit: 不重名
<sulit> onlylove: 我刚才就是这么理解的
<sulit> 以为不是一个人
<onlylove> sulit: 当你网络掉线，服务器端没反应过来你再以同样名字join，就会自动加
<onlylove> sulit: 还有加1234的呢
<sulit> onlylove: 懂了
<onlylove> sulit: 这是客户端行为
<sulit> onlylove: 这个了解了
<nyfair> 我记得有的昵称不让用，过5秒钟会自动改回来
<QiongMangHuo> 这个貌似就没事
<onlylove> 那要注册以后加force
<onlylove> 当当那个没注册呗
<nyfair> 那是找freenode管理员要的？
<adam8157> 靠，这个就不让用
<adam8157> 直接提示30秒后自动改回来
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04安装佳能canonlbp3018没反应？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471955 ubuntu14.04,32位系统，打印机是佳能3018，打印驱动佳能官方网站提供，安装好以后，可以识别，但没打印没反应，下面是图，高手们帮忙看下，出现了什么问题？ 1.png2.png3.png4.png5.png6.png
<^k^>  ─> C0.pngC1.pngC2.pngC3.pngC4.png zz: nmgqsj — 2015-07-30 18:56
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于ubuntu 14.04 和 windows 10  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471957 笔记本装的是windows 8 和 ubuntu 14.04双系统，今天把windows 8 升级为windows10 。 但是在系统启动菜单中还是现实windows 8，我更新过grub。不知道这是什么原因造成的。正常的情况应该是现实windows 10 的菜
<^k^>  ─> 单列表 zz: mjrao — 2015-07-30 19:28
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • python 在ubuntu安装pygrib，如何安装好呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471958 期间遇到很多问题，都没办法解决。 安装好anaconda之后用pip或者conda安装ygrib都会提示如下错误 Traceback (most recent call last): File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module> ImportError: libgrib_api-1.9.16.so: can
<^k^>  ─> not open shared object file: No such file or directory 请问这个如何解决呢，期间也通过conda安装了api …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=3450
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 分区教训 / 安装问题 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 分区教训  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471960 GPT，无论用 BIOS 还是 UEFI。开头都分一个小的分区，最小 1M，我给 10M，类型为 21686148-6449-6E6F-744E-656564454649，fdisk 中为 04 BIOS boot。 最后一个分区不要用完磁盘，末尾 1M 空出不要用，我空 10M。 zz: 建客 — 2015-07-30 2
<^k^>  ─> 2:23
<Freebuilder> 为毛取我的帖子总是显示「建客」而不是完整的「自由建客」呢？
<roylez> Freebuilder: 贱客你好
<Freebuilder> roylez, 你打错字了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 子时
<Freebuilder> 睡觉
<Freebuilder> 晚安
<suifeng_>  /quit
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-31
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂许壕
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  21:48
<kingbo> 机器人都换了?
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pptp debug问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471961 科学上网的问题最后还是暂时通过goagent解决了，但是还是不懂为什么我的vpn现在不能用了，在网上找到打印debug 的log的方法，请大家看看到底是什么地方有问题。谢谢 Code: lyb@lyb-Lenovo-G490:~$ sudo /u
<^k^>  ─> sr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-pptp-service --debug ** Message: nm-pptp-service (version 0.9.8.2) starting... connection   …
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<onlylove_> 7月最后一个星期五……
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 流媒体听各大mms音乐台  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471962 用浏览器登录www.fm78.cn/#y网站，点击你喜欢的音乐台，然后右击，查看页面信息，找出其中的mms流媒体地址，再用mplayer或者vlc等播放就行了。我习惯听的电台就那几个。所以每次不需要再查找了，直
<onlylove_> 亚历山大啊，两周不一定能搞出的结果，下周就要用了
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libre office 表格样式在那里?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471963 libre office 表格样式在那里? 我在软件里找了半天也没找到 表格样式.为了查看更方便,防止看穿行. 请指点我一下.谢谢! zz: gprs08 — 2015-07-31 11:28
<Malayke> 大家好~
<Malayke> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> Malayke:点点点.  23:56
<ubrl> Malayke:点点点.  23:56
<Malayke> ubrl, 点神马点？
<ubrl> Malayke,
<Malayke> ubrl, 我这边怎么显示只有俩人在线？
<ubrl> Malayke,
<Malayke> ubrl, ???
<ubrl> Malayke, 休息一下..  00:00
<Malayke> ubrl, 现在是中午啊？
<ubrl> Malayke,
<Malayke> ubrl, 你要午休吗？
<ubrl> Malayke,
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=471941 这文章没人顶？
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 改用oss4声卡驱动 让linux上有天籁之音 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: shimingzhou
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> http://news.163.com/smart/0/0/500/1.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 被拐女子成感动人物，谁“打造”了尴尬的榜样？
<onlylove> 感谢人贩子为教育事业做出的贡献
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛姐，那个oss4不支持休眠，alsa能？
<nyfair> onlylove: 不知道，不懂linux
<onlylove> nyfair: 当初oss自己作大了……
<nyfair> onlylove: 不懂这些旧闻，我只关心好不好用
<nyfair> onlylove: 好比我天天骂g婊，但g婊搜索确实好
<nyfair> onlylove: 如果g婊只做搜索业务，我会觉得他是个伟大的公司
<nyfair> onlylove: 然而g婊还做了很多很烂的业务
<nyfair> 开讲座去喽，88
<arm-arch`> .
<arm-arch`> onlylove: chtoot
<arm-arch`> hat is that chroot can not do except applications about kernel?
<arm-arch`> what
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此解释 :     某先生与妻子吵了一架。    某先生对朋友说:"她实在难相处。"朋友劝道:"是不是你自己有问题呀。"某先生肯定地说:"不会呀,我最善于同女人相处了。你看,我有四个女朋友,我同她们都相处得很好呀。" 
<arm-arch`> .
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> 昨晚停电，把我工作全废了！
<FishOneeyed> 有人在吗？
<FishOneeyed> /睡觉
 * FishOneeyed 睡觉
<ubrl> FishOneeyed:点点点.  02:39
<Niac> 有人用openvpn吗
<iMadper> Niac: 我上个月在用.
<Niac> iMadper: 官网登不上 搜出来的信息根本不能用
<iMadper> Niac: 干嘛要官网?
<Niac> iMadper: 指导下怎么配置啊
<iMadper> Niac: pritunl
<iMadper> Niac: 一键搭建.
<Niac> iMadper: 一键？你也用这些 不符合你的土豪气质啊
<nyfair> 刚才有个卖vpn的傻逼跟我吹牛，说ping美国网站<10毫秒
<nyfair> 我算了算，哪怕光速，一个来回也得几百毫秒了吧
<Niac> 所以说吹牛要靠谱些 比如一个来回2s 你会买吗
<nyfair> Niac: 还是不买
<Niac> 为什么
<nyfair> Niac: 300ms我买
<onlylove> nyfair: 我玩国内网游还常年100+那货去美国一个来回才10？
<nyfair> onlylove: 比光还快，腻不腻害？
<onlylove> nyfair: 腻害
<nyfair> 然则我有天朝免墙待遇，只要日本ip啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 为啥没发payslip呢还
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 钱到了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没, 但以前payslip都发很早啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我以为我账户里还有200块钱, 结果一查, 只有164了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 心疼...
<nyfair> iMadper: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我很想知道社保补缴是不是和我算得一样
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 一样如何? 不一样如何?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 反正都是交了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 555
<onlylove> iMadper: 一看到200块，第一反应是jiero
<iMadper> onlylove: 我最近确实钱很紧张.
<onlylove> iMadper: 大家都紧张，不是么
<iMadper> onlylove: 因为之前以为住房公积金很容易拿回来, 计算失误啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 那块钱我就没指望
<iMadper> onlylove: 不不不, 我现在可用余额真的就是这164. 过几个月就好了.
 * iMadper 坐等九月份取回住房公积金. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 过几个月啊，我要是现在可用164，就的借债了，信用卡要按月还
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以信用卡这事不靠谱
<iMadper> onlylove: 靠谱, 如果不是信用卡, 我这个月的那把椅子旧买不了了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这么穷，全拜那把椅子吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 那倒不至于.
<iMadper> onlylove: 椅子才2k
<Niac> PING google.com (216.58.192.14) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Niac> 64 bytes from nuq04s29-in-f14.1e100.net (216.58.192.14): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=8.46 ms
<nyfair> onlylove: jiero那种贵族子弟没有钱的意识，他出门都不用花钱的
<nyfair> 卧槽，为什么这货从美国来回一趟只要8毫秒
<iMadper> nyfair: 从美帝的vps上ping的可能.
<onlylove> nyfair: 国内大部分地区ping不通g的
<iMadper> PING google.com (74.125.200.113) 56(84) bytes of data.
<iMadper> 64 bytes from sa-in-f113.1e100.net (74.125.200.113): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=3.03 ms
<onlylove> 这有个妖货3MS
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44965
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 赛门铁克披露攻击Anthem背后的黑客组织Black Vine
<onlylove> 天融信又被挖出来了
<onlylove> 这些人学艺不精
<onlylove> 就不知道偷偷搞个mailserver
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<kandu> 为什么谈到某个库的其他语言 api 时习惯用 binding 的复数形式？比如 bindings for ssl, bindings for libev 等等?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 订阅短信通知的土壕离职之后再也没办法及时知道工资到账了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 到了吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不知道, 没订阅短信通知
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 首席!
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 求double!
<iMadper> wangli: 求double!
<wangli> iMadper, double kill
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 换回我五年前的老hp之后, 很多工具用起来都有延迟了...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我已经尽量用golang写的工具代贴python写的工具了.
<onlylove> wangli: 你可以给他penta kill
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!!!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 等new xps 15, 特别漂亮!
<wangli> iMadper, xps15我喜欢
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我也明显感觉到这机器和T450 tab不全的速度差异了
<QiongMangHuo> 补全
<wangli> iMadper, 小伙有眼光
<iMadper> wangli: 你也不错.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 区别蛮大的, 如果你用zsh的话
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 这回你知道为啥我要买标准电压的了吧... 因为我希望五年之后还能凑合用.
<onlylove> 补全的速度差异你们都能觉出来！
<iMadper> onlylove: 当然了. 这么明显.
 * iMadper 自己都被自己的勤俭节约给打动了. 
 * QiongMangHuo 被自己穷哭了
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 明显得要命
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 到账了, 没补缴
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 诶? 为啥不补缴?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 虽然不知道你说的是啥，但是标压的U性能才够用
 * iMadper 赶紧还信用卡去. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 下个月?
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 因为做比较的那一台是ssd
<iMadper> onlylove: bdw系列都没标准电压的U...
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以等下一代
<onlylove> iMadper: 当然，如果intel铁了心不出M，那就买H，坚决不买U和Y
<iMadper> onlylove: 下一代.. 目前也只有低电压的...
<iMadper> onlylove: bdw的U去年就出来了, 但是H现在有嘛?
<iMadper> onlylove: skylake现在我也只拿到U系列的啊
<onlylove_> 这鬼天气预报，说好的阵雨呢
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 喝最烈的酒，日最野的狗   <-- 送给你.
<onlylove_> ……
<onlylove_> 和狗多大仇啊这是
<archl> onlylove_, iMadper 借狗消愁？
<archl> iMadper, 你信用卡竟然不是自动还款的！
<iMadper> archl: 卡里没钱, 自动还款失败.
<onlylove_> archl: 钱不够自然不能自动还
<archl> iMadper, 你可以和小壕交换电池，新电池折价几百。
<iMadper> archl: 我得月底发工资之后马上手动还款.
<iMadper> archl: 啥?
<archl> iMadper, 哦。你是月底啊。我是月初还款。
<archl> iMadper, 没啥。算了。你其实是壕。
<archl> iMadper, 我这种卖电池的货不能和你比亚。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 唉... 我服了
<archl> onlylove_, 不看cpu电压，是看cpu频率吧。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 马老司机?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 喝酒吃狗
<archl> 日狗交给 nyfair
 * QiongMangHuo 我赵日天服了
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 终于凉快了 - 前几天潍坊 35度+呀。夜里都超过30度了。
<archl> 好多年夜里不过30度了。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我威海白天上30度的时候也不多吧
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 29日，美国海关及边境保护局（USCBP）局长Kerlikowske在出席会议中接受世界日报采访就中国孕妇赴美产子一事给出官方答案：大陆孕妇自费赴美生子，入境不设限制。中国孕妇无论怀孕几个月，都可以入境产子，但他强调，孕妇一定要在签证及入关时诚实告知打算入境产子，并给出可全额支付医疗费的财务证明。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不错, 就算我没办法移民, 但是还是可以生个美国娃
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 是啊, 一直都是这样啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我一直以为要隐瞒入境意图呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 北京遇上西雅图里面就是这么演的...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好多国人不相信, 偏要骗签证, 偏要去非法的月子中心, 自找的都是
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不过其实有一条
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 美国拒签可以无条件, 签证官看你像盲流是会拒绝的, 你也说不了什么
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 好吧...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 生娃是医疗, 本来就在旅游签证里头
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 如果因为生娃的意图被拒, 是违反法律的, 美国人不会乱定规矩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 用日默瓦的箱子会不会比较像生意人? luobin就是日默瓦的箱子...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
 * QiongMangHuo 想吃大腰子
<kandu> cuihao: 灏灏壕好
<cuihao> :o
<Niac> iMadper: 我的pritunl 服务器端装好了
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜 真 壕 ~
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 刚被叫开会了.
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok iMadper => 拜 真 壕 ~
<Niac> iMadper: 可以用win7的vpn直接连上去吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 在?
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 大腰子吃多了小心上火
<iMadper> 上火是什么意思??? 我一直不理解"上火"
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 早上收到封邮件, 有个歪果仁要给我50美元, 因为我take了一个ubuntu的bug, 然后被我拒了, 现在后悔了, 我忘了我穷
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 300块钱而已, 其实也不添劲
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我现在的空缺, 不是区区300块钱就能弥补的
 * QiongMangHuo 想回家腌牛排了
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 他为毛要给你钱 你不是c记员工么
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 那又不是我的duty
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 他还查你职位？
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: I'm not sure how the Linux community system works but I've always wanted to
<QiongMangHuo> give a little bit of money to it because I imagine a lot is volunteering.
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你说那个美国入境官员的话我看不靠谱 能隐瞒还是隐瞒
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 隐瞒就是大罪
<iMadper> yunfan_: 不能隐瞒.
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 意图这种东西你怎么说都可以
<yunfan_> 你可以说我本来不想在美国生的 奈何因为事情耽搁了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 你看不靠谱没用, 月子中心都千叮咛万嘱咐让你说实话, 有些人偏要和你一样这么想 没办法
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 咱们走着瞧  十年内必然有变化
<yunfan_> 这根当初去香港生孩子一个道理
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 不用走着瞧
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 现在你就赢了
<QiongMangHuo> 我输了
<onlylove> 美国人真奇怪……
<QiongMangHuo> 不争这些
<yunfan_> 你不争是不让别人争你 嘿嘿
<onlylove> yunfan_: 他争不过，或者说，事实如此 我和他争好几次，他都输了
<yunfan_> 对了 上次海盗湾曾经想众筹一亿刀把西兰公国买下来 借壳建国
<yunfan_> 不知道他们是走什么平台的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 有些事情当当说不明白，然后就说他输了
<yunfan_> 我觉得不用买个什么国家 只要贿赂某个太平洋小岛国  全面开放移民就行了
<yunfan_> 修改下政策
<onlylove> yunfan_: 太平洋小岛国……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有不少太平洋岛国只有几万人 但是岛屿却几百几千
<yunfan_> onlylove: 而且占的海洋面积巨大 很适合搞农业
<onlylove> yunfan_: 太平洋那地方水太深，咔嚓一个浪头就把岛给盖过来了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 比方美拉尼西亚那种
<yunfan_> 但是又没办法高传统农业 而需要大量投入的那种 这个硅谷擅长运作这个
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我觉得岛国嘛，马达加斯加那种凑合
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 还有一个 : 化学家求婚:"我是氧原子O,你是氢原子H,我们的结合就像水（H2O）一样稳定。"女友回信:"另外一个H在哪里?"
<onlylove> yunfan_: 瑙鲁那种就太小了
<yunfan_> onlylove: 你搜下环礁 这种的非常好
<yunfan_> onlylove: 有个最大的环礁 直径上百公里 额
<onlylove> yunfan_: 天然养鱼池么
<yunfan_> onlylove: 养鱼 种菜都可以啊  成熟了直接放小船进来收割 然后运到外海大船上卖到全世界去
<yunfan_> onlylove: 那种环礁结构就跟未来水世界里一样的
<Niac> iMadper: pritunl都已经装好了 不用他的客户端 能直接连不
<yunfan_> onlylove: 这种环礁水浅 还可以造潮汐发电 这个输出稳定 至少比太阳能稳
<onlylove> yunfan_: 太平洋的好处在于它自己是一个板块，地震带都在边缘……
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我觉的好处主要是他在热带面积大
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你说岛，我突然想起个地方来，夏威夷
<yunfan_> 能量充足 周围又没有大国跟你竞争控制权
<yunfan_> onlylove: 夏威夷太靠北了  而且美国不大可能把夏威夷放走
<yunfan_> 夏威夷当初可是王国 额 被美国因为战略需要给吞并了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我知道美国不能放走，我只是说说
<yunfan_> 要是美国没吞并 搞不好如今是华人国家了 就跟大马那样
<onlylove> yunfan_: 波利尼西亚，美拉尼西亚，密克罗尼西亚，这都群岛，但是没哪个有夏威夷那么大岛的
<yunfan_> onlylove:我说了 你不需要陆地面积大 你只要环礁大就好 你搜马绍尔群岛这种
<yunfan_> onlylove: 还有所罗门群岛
<onlylove> yunfan_: 万一海啸啥的，陆地大点没坏处
<yunfan_> onlylove: 海啸这种事是天灾 再说了 只要水浅 你可以往水下建避难所 找中国南海填岛的那种公司来做
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我可不觉得太平洋像它的名字那样太平
<yunfan_> 我觉得最简单的 找个环礁 围起来做靠太阳蒸发凝结水汽制造淡水的中心 肯定能很快成为航运的一个枢纽
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 胸肌用俯卧撑和引体向上练？
<yunfan_> onlylove: 岛屿又不是凭空在海面长起来的  有岛肯定底下有陆地嘛  你就挖洞 加固
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 俯卧撑就够了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 引体向上是背阔肌
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 引体向上是背部
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 少量的斜方肌和二头肌
<BuMangHuo> 好
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 俯卧撑是胸大肌, 三头肌, 还有少量的腹肌
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 赞赞的
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 只做俯卧撑不够, 胸肌除了要凸之外, 要有中缝, 要有下沿, 所以还要做多一些动作.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 暂时能力不够啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 做俯卧撑都得休息好几天，胳膊酸
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我是觉得我俯卧撑的体位不对，老用胳膊，没用胸 cc QiongMangHuo
<yunfan_> onlylove: 对了 马绍尔群岛 当年日均在上面造了很大的地堡群 能容纳2万多人 呵呵
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 开机选择系统之后,会紫屏很久,然后开始ubuntu的开机动画  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471964 开机选择系统之后,会紫屏很久,然后开始ubuntu的开机动画,搜了下发现以前有人和我一样的经历，但是我并没有找到解决办法。。。。 主要问题是： 开机，进入grub引导
<^k^>  ─> ，选择ubuntu ，然后会紫屏很久（大概2分钟左右）,然后开始ubuntu的logo，然后就输入密码 …
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买个支架, 手横着竖着都练练
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买了，可是就是感觉胸部没有发力
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 现在晚上练完一集  T25+LMC 之后，肌肉充血了腹部终于隐约有一块了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一块...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不错了啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 至少能分出来了
<yunfan_> 马绍尔群岛是一个总统制共和国，并与美国达成自由联合关系。   onlylove  跟美国有自由联合协议的国家国民可是有很大好处的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 一块圆形的么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不要黑我啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我看那些教程都说周六要休一天，这是为啥
<yunfan_> 根據《自由聯繫條約》規定，馬紹爾群島軍事防衛任務交由美國執行，國民也可參加美國軍隊。另外，馬紹爾群島國民也可自由進出美國和在美居住、就業和就學，無需簽證（但犯事者可被美國驅逐）。馬紹爾群島的對外郵政由美國郵政負責，郵資也根據美國標準，寄往帕劳、密克羅尼西亞聯邦、美國各州、
<yunfan_> 屬地和軍事外交駐地的郵件均按國內郵資計算。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没有为啥.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 所以可以不用停，继续搞是吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 有氧可以
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 我以为不休的话就不长肌肉了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 无氧要每天锻炼不同部位
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 比如俯卧撑, 不能天天做
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 以我现在这个肺活量，只要动起来都无氧了，除非跑步
<BuMangHuo> T25 有氧的那一节，我做起来也是无氧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 求吃大腰子
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你过来请我啊
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 那么远
<BuMangHuo> 不敢去朝阳，怕被举报
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你过来请我啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你过来请我啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你过来请我啊
<BuMangHuo> .....
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> ...
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 让你休息就休息，没准怕累坏
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • skype 不能存聊天记录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471965 ubuntu 14.04 skypy 4.3.0.37 设置了无限期保存聊天记录，关闭 skype 重启也还有，但系统一重启就没有聊天记录了。 zz: saintthor — 2015-07-31 17:50
<onlylove> 有没有双micro sim的5寸机器推荐……
<onlylove> 现在大都一个micro一个nano的
<onlylove> 上面显示了符合条件的有136，下面来一句对不起，暂时没有符合条件的产品， 建议到 产品大全 搜索
<onlylove> 中关村也TM逗
<onlylove> 选机器都没法选了
<onlylove> 以前就文章没法看而已
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1480501219.html
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 小霸王（SUBOR）X5 移动3G智能手机 双卡双待 白色【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 599.00
<onlylove> 我发现了啥……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qmmIFVtzAADvPAytxfwAALrGAH4hB4AAO9U358.jpg 这种偷法真是令人防不胜防啊
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  07:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36509.html 搞笑个性签名一句话。 : 江河在走投无路的情况下就产生了壮观绮丽的瀑布。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pAOIeJ66AAC8KkADv-UAALrLQEqQdwAALxC230.jpg 绵羊也玩现实版"兰博"冒险
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助，系统启动不了了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471966 ubuntu正运行低画质模式 发生了一下错误，您可能需要 更新您的配置文件来解决这个问题。 (EE) Failed to load module "void"(modeule,does not exist,0) (EE)No input driver matching "void" (EE) Failed to load module "void"(modeule,
<^k^>  ─> does not exist,0) (EE)No input driver matching "void" 怎么办？ zz: kiyqi — 2015-07-31 21:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 15.04, teamviewer安装不上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471971 tw.png zz: tang.zhe — 2015-08-01 6:23
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-01
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆囧糗料,笑味十足 : 和朋友浴场洗澡,朋友想搓澡……没找到搓澡师傅。就扯着嗓子喊了句:有没有搓澡的?池子里一大叔答到:小伙子,给我搓搓。。
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管 9天不见
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: Sooner or later : A thief with a long record was brought before the judge.Judge: Have you ever stolen things?Thief: Oh, now and then.Judge: And where have you stolen these things?Thief: Oh, here and there.Judge: Right. Lock him up, officer.Thief: Hey, when do I get out jail?Judge: Oh, sooner or la
<^k^>  ─> ter.
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 编译qt5.5.0错误，求助！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471973 下载后编译提示： Code: The test for linking against libxcb and support libraries failed!  You might need to install dependency packages, or pass -qt-xcb.  See src/plugins/platforms/xcb/README. 看了下src/plugins/platforms/xcb/README. 然后 Code
<^k^>  ─> : sudo apt-get install libxcb1 libxcb1-dev libx11-xcb1 libx11-xcb-dev libxcb-keysyms1 libxcb-keysyms1-dev libxcb-imag …
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 编译qt5.5.0错误，求助！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471978 下载后编译提示： Code: The test for linking against libxcb and support libraries failed!  You might need to install dependency packages, or pass -qt-xcb.  See src/plugins/platforms/xcb/README. 看了下src/plugins/platforms/xcb/README. 然后 Cod
<^k^>  ─> e: sudo apt-get install libxcb1 libxcb1-dev libx11-xcb1 libx11-xcb-dev libxcb-keysyms1 libxcb-keysyms1-dev libxcb-ima …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • FFmpeg项目负责人Michael Niedermayer宣布辞职  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471979 FFmpeg社区再次发生了一件“戏剧性”的事件：担任FFmpeg项目负责人长达11年的Michael Niedermayer宣布辞职。 Michael的辞职与Libav分支有关。Debian项目上个月宣布用FFmpeg取代Libav，一个主要理
<^k^>  ─> 由是Libav的安全更新没有FFmpeg及时。Debian抛弃Libav对其打击非常大。Libav是在2011年“起义 …
<tedlz123> 强力推荐一个网站： http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 开源世界旅行手册
<tedlz123> 是的
<onlylove> 那破网站，连喷子王的文章也转啊，人喷子王自己都说年少不懂事了
<onlylove> 还有，vim和emacs这种圣战，居然一个字没有！
<tedlz123> 这篇文章发人深省啊： http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide/ch06.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 第 6 章 完全用 Gnu/Linux 工作
<tedlz123> 尤其是这个： http://i.linuxtoy.org/docs/guide/ch06s04.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 微软的地位
<onlylove> 就是这狗屁文章，王垠自己都出来否认了
<onlylove> 说自己那时候不懂事
<onlylove> tedlz123: http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2013/03/07/linux-windows-mac/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 谈 Linux，Windows 和 Mac
<onlylove> tedlz123: 来来来，自己打脸
<onlylove> tedlz123: 就这种人说的话
<onlylove> tedlz123: 看过以后笑笑就好
<onlylove> tedlz123: 少年，清醒了否
<tedlz123> 哦？明白了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉啊，我现在想用oss4替换alsa，可行否
<tedlz123> onlylove: 不过Ubuntu和Windows相比速度之快不可否认啊。
<onlylove> tedlz123: ubuntu的速度叫快，那其他发行版的速度不得叫飞？
<onlylove> tedlz123: 电脑是工具而已，怎么顺手怎么用
<tedlz123> onlylove: 是的，这是Linux独特的内核设计决定的啊。
<onlylove> tedlz123: 什么叫独特，linux就一宏内核
<onlylove> tedlz123: 还有个叫微内核的
<onlylove> tedlz123: windows就是
<tedlz123> 是啊，一个内核文件就能组成一个系统，怎能不快呢？
<tedlz123> onlylove: 系统调用速度肯定会超过微内核的。
<onlylove> tedlz123: 我不懂内核设计，你随便说
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 请教一个关于fstab问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471980 我的fstab设置如下 UUID=××××××××××××× /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g noauto,locale=zh_CN.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027 0 0 UUID=××××××××××××× /media/sdb2 ntfs-3g noauto,locale=zh_CN.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027 0 0 UUID=×××××××
<^k^>  ─> ×××××× /media/sda1 ntfs-3g noauto,locale=zh_CN.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0027 0 0 UUID=×××××××××× …
<tedlz123> ^k^: 直接取消对应分区的自动挂载不就行了呗。
<HoloIRCUser1> 想要一个替换功能。 就是建立一个替换表，包含多行查找的内容>替换的内容，然后可以对文本批量替换。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 音乐和感冒 : 俄国作家赫尔岑（1812—1870年）在一次宴会上被轻佻的音乐弄得非常厌烦,便用手捂住耳朵。主人解释说:"对不起,演奏的都是流行乐曲。"赫尔岑反问道:"流行的乐曲就一定高尚吗?"主人听了很吃惊:"不高尚的东西怎么能流行呢?"赫尔岑笑了:"那么,流行性感
<^k^>  ─> 冒也是高尚的了！ "说罢,头也不回地走了。
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> kvm 能否虚拟 4k 扇区硬盘？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=374991&view=next
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 很想虚拟 4K 扇区磁盘 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<tedlz123> ^k^: 流行性搞基是高尚的吗？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • linux分区丢失了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471982 求助 我有一块硬盘，分了一个 主分区但没有分区 扩展分区下分了 ntfs 分区，一个ext4分区 可能是我后来在windows里在ext4分区后面又分了两个ntfs分区 然后最近发现ext4这个分区不见了，在windows里显示原
<^k^>  ─> 来的ext4分区是未分区的空间。 而linux也看不到，只能看到3个ntfs分区 我在linux下用了testdi …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • VPN问题---ROOT可以拨入VPN，标准用户无法拨入VPN  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471983 VPN问题---同样一个VPN地址，ROOT可以拨入VPN，标准用户无法拨入VPN 我将标准用户加入到root组， 还是一样，显示VPN链接失败。 请问是怎么回事呢？ zz: yishan_huang — 2015-08-01 17:07
<tpanmajia> 加入到 root 组一般没大用
<tpanmajia> 而且信息不全
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu 一大悲剧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471985 直接关闭窗口竟然真能直接关闭，而不是像 vbox 弹出确认对话框。 所以，一但不小心按了 Alt + F4，客户系统就悲剧了。 zz: 建客 — 2015-08-01 18:03
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu 又一大悲剧  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471986 主机键盘交换了按键（比如 CapsLock <-> Ctrl_L），客户机不会跟着换。 然后，你不得不再客户系统里也配置一番，交换一下按键，以求和主机系统一致。 再然后，你用 rdesktop 之类的登录客户系统的话，悲
<^k^>  ─> 剧就出现了。 zz: 建客 — 2015-08-01 18:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中止恶性循环 : 儿子:"爸爸,你小时候,你爸爸打过你吗?"爸爸:"打过。"儿子:"那你爸爸小时候,他爸爸也打过他吗?"爸爸:"当然,也打过。"儿子:"爸爸,假如你愿意和我合作的话,我们可以中止这种恶性循环的暴力行为。"                 
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 我是这样分区的——用列两年  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471987 选区_009.png 在自己的笔记本装ubuntu快两年了，当初决定的分区方案是这样着。 期间，经历数次重装或者升级，但是都是只影响到/所在分区而已其它没有影响到..所以重装时工作量还不是很多.. 现
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 在kde下安装的fcitx在chrome中无法输入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471988 我没装gnome在kde下安装了fcitx输入框架和输入法 好像记得刚开始是可以在chrome里输入的。但在kde的程序里输入不了例如kate。 后来不知道怎么搞得添加了变量用qt4config设置了一下 现
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 寻寻
<Freebuilder> 觅觅
<Freebuilder> 冷冷
<Freebuilder> 清清
<Freebuilder> 凄凄
<Freebuilder> 惨惨
<Freebuilder> 戚戚
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2q4GIC14nAAJp3OCcImkAALrRAO7QfQAAmn0909.jpg 秘笈
<maplebeats> 1024的地址是多少
<wtm_iphone> !
<wtm_iphone> ?
<jusss> kandu: hi, handsome guy :)
<maplebeats> = =
<jusss> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<wtm_iphone> Wtf
<wtm_iphone> Yooooooooooooõōøœóòöô
<kandu> jusss: 早上好
<wtm_iphone> 几点了
<jusss> kandu: good morning
<jusss> kandu: bye, handsome guy, have a nice dream
<wtm_iphone> Wtf! Why do u not talk to me!¡¡¡
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 14.04 update失败，校验和不符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471991 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... ce/Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis ... 6/Pac
<^k^>  ─> kages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 <a class=&quot
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-02
<stardiviner> Linux下什么程序能看GIF文件的么？像feh那样的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃吸水纸 : 里卡:"医生,你赶快告诉我,我不小心吃了墨水,该怎么办?"医生:"没有问题,孩子。赶快再吃几张吸水纸吧！ "
 * jusss hi all
<newborn> lla ih
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 另有企图 : 夫妻二人吃饭时,妻说:"你现在怎么老是挑鱼身上的好肉吃?记得我们谈恋爱时,你最爱吃鱼头鱼尾……""情况不同了嘛！ "丈夫说,"现在我的目标是吃鱼,当时我的目标是钓鱼。"
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox5安装XP启动很慢有木有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471994 刚装好很快的 装了阿里旺旺（支付宝）和firefox之后就很慢了 “欢迎使用”那里要等1分钟 进入桌面只有一张壁纸 没有任务栏和图标 要等2分钟才出来 求解决办法呀 zz: gerda — 2015-08-02 11:
<^k^>  ─> 41
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04.2如何显示系统托盘图标（systray）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471997 安装了Ubuntu 14.04.2，系统托盘中显示不出程序的托盘图标，以前使用的方法都不想了 如何解决呢？ zz: ddk3000 — 2015-08-02 12:40
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • freeTDS连接windows上的ms sql server  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471998 单位的资料以ms sql server来存放，当我需要查询的时候，需要远程登录。当然，我还想对数据进行进一步的加工和分析。于是想从ubuntu直接查询mssql数据库。通过网上查找，原来安装freetds和unix
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 华为上网终端：E353s 可以使用4G上网卡么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471999 如果能用，怎设置它连接4G网络？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-02 14:23
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 华为上网终端：E353s 可以使用4G上网卡么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472000 如果能用，怎设置它连接4G网络？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-02 14:23
<CySnap> 怎么会掉线了呢，奇怪
<CySnap> ／part
<wtm> :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 哪种糖最好 : 一个衣着时髦的男青年去买糖,他看见五颜六色的糖果,高兴地说:"嗬,他妈的,这里的糖盖了！喂,哪种糖最好吃?" 售货员看了看他,说:"要是你吃的话,口香搪最好了。"
<wtm> 额
<wtm> .help
<wtm> ^k^: help
<wtm> ~help
<wtm> @help
<wtm> 'help
<tpanmajia> :)
<wtm> :P
<wtm> tpanmajia: 怎么让我的irc使用ssl 连接7000端口是吗 要什么软件先安装？
<jusss> 当用iptables把本地的53端口的包转发到本地54端口然后在把54端口的包转发到dns服务器上时，这个包的源地址和源端口变不变？
<wtm> 不懂
<wtm> tpanmajia: 在吗
<wtm> 其他大神们在哪？怎么让我的irc使用ssl 连接7000端口是吗 要什么软件先安装？
<tpanmajia> 不会
<tpanmajia> sorry
<wtm> 额..
<wtm> 有人吗
<ubrl> wtm:点点点.  05:38
<wtm> 额...
<wtm> ubrl: 额...
<ubrl> wtm,
<wtm> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4351.html 迟到的理由 : 这天早上第一节课,班上有4位同学没到齐。40分钟过后,他们陆续来到了。前三位学生的理由都是"闹钟停了。"当最后一个学生也气喘吁吁地到来时,老师抢先一步对他说了:"我不想再听'闹钟停了'。"没想到这位同学却说:
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/64782/elixir-from-blog-eood-cn
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ Elixir: 编程语言的未来 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 老机器，安装了ubuntumate感觉不错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472001 本来ubuntu对显卡的支持就一般，还非要弄个3d的界面跟风不是自爆其短嘛。一直没弄明白 zz: sdzzg — 2015-08-02 18:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • vim的visual block模式下，按列插入字符无效？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472002 我的 block.txt 文件是这样的 Code: 192.168.1.1    host1.class.net 192.168.1.2    host2.class.net 192.168.1.3    host3.class.net 192.168.1.4    host4.class.net 我想在每一行前面都插入一个空格 为了
<^k^>  ─> 达到这个效果，我在vim环境下是这样操作的： ctrl + v //进入visual block 模式 G //选中第一列 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么，dd命令制作不了LiveUSB？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472003 TF卡：/dev/sdd 终端输入命令： Code: sudo dd if=/media/Ying/ubuntu_iso_LTS/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso  of=/dev/sdd 为什么，dd命令制作LiveUSB不成功，TF卡没有写入任何文件？ zz: DnsUB — 2015-08-02 19:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 囧啊,坑爹的水平那是一流的 : 外地来京旅游的中年人拦住一个中学生,问:小伙子,这附近有什么好玩的地方吗?中学生听后,指着前方说:往前面走,有个地方很不错。外地人:那个…我刚来北京,你能带我过去吗?中学生:行。他热情地引着中年人走了十分钟左右,在一个胡同口停
<^k^>  ─> 下来,说:你看,那边有个网吧。
<Freebuilder> 没人
<Freebuilder> >0< ~$ hddtemp /dev/sda
<Freebuilder> /dev/sda: open: 权限不够
<wlemuel> >0< ~$ hddtemp /dev/sda
<Freebuilder> /dev/sda: ST9120822AS: 45°C
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • hddtemp 权限不够  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472005 Code: >0< ~$ hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sda: open: 权限不够 >1< ~$ sudo hddtemp /dev/sda /dev/sda: ST9120822AS: 42°C >0< ~$ 感觉不是很好。 zz: 建客 — 2015-08-02 22:10
<knownbad> test
<knownbad> 测试
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  14:11
<ubrl> knownbad:点点点.  14:11
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-01
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • vmware中无法通过将鼠标移动到屏幕边缘触发动作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479621 例如，Gnome3桌面环境鼠标甩到左上角应该就能打开活动视图，移动到屏幕下边缘就能显示消息。 在物理机上安装一切正常，但是到vmware里面似乎并不起作用，使用独占
<^k^>  ─> 模式鼠标甩到左上角也没有反应。 而且似乎不只是Gnome，所有这种通过把鼠标移动到屏幕 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04software加载不出来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479625 e9bab6a1cd11728b7c28f8e6cffcc3cec2fd2c22.jpg2222222222277e823.jpg现在ubuntu16.04software加载不出来,之前还好好的，只不过中间有几次叫我更新我没更新,我试了换源更新后还是没用，第一页的图标双击后后就无
<^k^>  ─> 限加载中，这怎么解决啊。 zz: mylw — 2016-08-01 8:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479626 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 9:24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479629 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 9:25
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479633 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 9:29
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479634 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 9:34
<niac> 早早早
<suokunlong> 大家好，这里有人会Ruby吗，有公司招人，15K起
<perr> suokunlong: 现学可以吗？
<suokunlong> 哈哈，可以，但是要掌握Ruby On Rails开发高并发web应用
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • compizconfig同类窗口切换的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479635 我在Shift Switcher 设置了 Next/Prev Window(Group），在同类窗口切换，但打开两个PDF文件，不能在这两个PDF文件中切换，但如果是文件夹窗口、浏览器就没有问题，为什么同类的PDF文件就不支持？ 我主
<^k^>  ─> 要就是在几个PDF资料中切换，可为什么偏偏不支持在PDF同类窗口切换，明明浏览器都行， …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • [求助]zabbix无法执行需要sudo的远程命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479637 zabbix远程命令，不需要sudo的可以执行成功 加上sudo后，agent端日志里有执行命令的记录 但命令执行失败 在/var/log/secure里，也没有对应的sudo命令的记录 zabbix版本是3.0 /etc/sudoers的配
<^k^>  ─> 置： zabbix ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: ALL 求助 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2016-08-01 11:15
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479638 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 12:30
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 连接无线网络？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479643 ubuntu14.04 创建4G无线网络后，出现“选择新密码钥环的密码”，这样的对话框。 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-01 12:33
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 在ubuntu上编译简单的gcc，显示一大堆错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479644 首先我通过uname -a查看系统信息： Linux tegra-ubuntu 3.10.67-g3a5c467 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Oct 30 14:26:17 PDT 2015 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux 编写一个简单的程序hello.c： #include "stdio.h" int ma
<^k^>  ─> in(void) { printf("Hello world!"); return 0; } 执行命令‘gcc hello.c’, 显示如下错误： In file included …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 代码大牛的“艺术小品”——Mojo::Webqq、Mojo::Weixin on Linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479645 说在前面：总觉得我有“打广告”的情愫，呵呵，不管它了，不过这两款软件确实很棒，给我和朋友们带来了快乐和便捷。 1、项目在址： Mojo::Webqq https://github.c
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • eglibc 2.15/2.19 运行程序的段错误咨询？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479646 为什么 eglibc 2.15/2.19 运行同一个程序会出现不同的段错误提示，咨询如何在终端下调试静态库程序的段错误。 1：系统环境 Debian 7 $ uname -a Linux gavin-Inspiron 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2
<^k^>  ─> .81-1 x86_64 GNU/Linux $ ./version-check.sh bash， 版本 4.2.37(1)-release Binutils: (GNU Binutils for Debian) 2.22 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • [求助]使用XMind后java进程占用25%的cpu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479652 默认安装的是openjdk，使用xmind后java的cpu占用率到了25%，然后我又直接安装了一个java8，结果还是这样 2016-08-01 16-08-45屏幕截图.png zz: guikeyy — 2016-08-01 16:10
<monkeyfly> I want to cloak my ID as unaffiliated/monkeyfly. Thanks.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求助！fedora 下自启动脚本中ether-wake命令没有成功唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479653 问题： 脚本如下，放在.kde/Autostart/下面 #!/bin/sh ether-wake mac address 启动自己程序 问题 机器启动后，可以启动自己的UI界面程序，但是ether-wake没有成功唤醒机器。但是启动后
<^k^>  ─> 在konsole下面输入可以成功唤醒，请问原因是什么； 我也将ether-wake命令放在/etc/rc.d/rc.loc …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * yippee 
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 你们有没有养成经常按ALT+SysRq+S的习惯?以及此习惯是否有必要?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479654 你们有没有养成经常按ALT+SysRq+S的习惯?以及此习惯是否有必要? 感觉保存数据之后随手按一下这个组合可以有利于保护数据 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-01 17:21
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • aptitude search 输出重定向被截断的解决方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479655 aptitude search 输出重定向被截断的解决方法 添加 "--disable-columns"参数即可 来源: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugrepo ... bug=775671 man aptitude zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-01 18:32
<lss> 群都是志愿者 自愿维护的么
<splashing> 大家好
<ubrl> splashing:点点点.  19:02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有什么可用的思维导图软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479656 freemind源里没有了。 另外下载deb包，好像依赖关系的原因，跑不起来。 大家有其他思维导图的软件推荐么？能搞定freemind那就更好了 先谢谢了。 zz: riptide2012 — 2016-08-01 19:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有什么可用的思维导图软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479660 freemind源里没有了。 另外下载deb包，好像依赖关系的原因，跑不起来。 大家有其他思维导图的软件推荐么？能搞定freemind那就更好了 先谢谢了。 zz: riptide2012 — 2016-08-01 19:10
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 有什么可用的思维导图软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479662 freemind源里没有了。 另外下载deb包，好像依赖关系的原因，跑不起来。 大家有其他思维导图的软件推荐么？能搞定freemind那就更好了 先谢谢了。 zz: riptide2012 — 2016-08-01 19:21
<TreeTop> splashing:  yo :)
<splashing> finally
<TreeTop> haha, 好安静
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求L2tpVPN 设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479664 诺大个ubuntu，设置个l2tp的VPN，几乎要吐血。哪位大大帮帮我。 network-manager-l2tp ubuntu 16.04 这些个关键词已经百度了100遍。求有效解决方法。 zz: badants — 2016-08-01 21:49
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-02
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 15.1升级到16.04无法进入图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479666 我在15.1终端里面输入sudo do-release-upgrade -d 未发现新版本，然后更改软件源 适用于所有新版本 后再次执行 该命令，重启后显示升级为16.04.1但是进不去图形界面 默认进去了命令行，开机时的动
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 关于VNC问题，求解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479667 能够连接上就是不能显示任何桌面内容，是端口问题还是vnc客户端问题，不知道哪里出了问题？？？ 有知道的大大们麻烦告知，或者留下您的联系方式我联系你们 谢谢！！！ zz: 桃子love苹果 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-08-02 8:24
<bvzx> 早上好
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统重新安装win后，恢复grub碰到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479668 老笔记本，安装winxp+lubuntu14.04,XP系统出问题重新安装后，失去grub菜单，只能 进xp,于是使用UBTLiveCD启动电脑后，执行(/安装在sda8) sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt
<^k^>  ─> /dev/sda Installation finished.no error reported. sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error:cannot find a device f …
<Tisky> 找到组织了。我问个小白问题。python matplolib中文教程有吗，这几天看英文看到头痛
<Tisky> 还是僵尸群吗，哭惹。。。。。
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 河北科技师范学院报道  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479669 科师学子可加：325802820 zz: cwd-onlyone — 2016-08-02 10:22
<perr> Tisky: /join #archlinux-cn
<Tisky> perr, ok, thanks a lot.
<vimac> ptrac/wc
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 使用arm-linux-gcc编译sqlite3  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479670 编译sqlite3首先编译ncurses、readline这两个库，在编译的时候遇到以下问题，求解答 （arm-linux-gcc已加入到path路径中，编译普通.c文件没有问题） 编译普通源文件： Code: lixingliang@lixingliang:~/code/c
<^k^>  ─> $ cat 30.c #include <stdio.h> int main(void) {    int a[8] = {1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15};    int i, j, k;    fo …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • mint 18 cinnamon 没声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479671 新安装的linux mint 18 cinnamon 64位，没声音。sound settings->output->device 里只有一个HDMI GK104 声音设备可选。 运行 inxi -Axx Audio: Card-1 Intel 8 Series/C220 Series High Definition Audio Controller driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 00:1
<^k^>  ─> b.0 chip-ID: 8086:8c20 Card-2 NVIDIA GK104 HDMI Audio Controller driver: snd_hda_intel bus-ID: 01:00.1 chip-ID: 10de: …
<yunfan> 有没有办法 让shell执行的时候动态映射文件?
<iIlL10Oo> 有没有办法 让shell执行的时候映射文件?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 【求助】联想lenovo v370 集显本有驱动不兼容的问题么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479672 看到ubuntu的官方兼容list里面没有这款 准备入手一个v370 二手8g内存的本本 想问问之前有没有人用过，驱动的兼容性如何？ 能否谈一谈？ zz: marsruc — 2016-08-02 13:23
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 如何通过源码安装nfs,求指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479673 如何通过源码安装nfs，求具体教程，谢谢！ zz: kerrysu — 2016-08-02 14:44
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • win10 双系统，Ubuntu 不能启动了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479674 周日的时候出现的这个情况。 今天下载了 16.10 8月1日的 daily build，用 U 盘启动，直接进入 grub>，所以不知道咋办了。 zz: NetDreamer — 2016-08-02 14:56
<nyfair> irc已死，有事情加qq群 568453789
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • squid如何限制一个用户只能同时在一个客户端使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479675 squid：如何限制一个用户只能同时在一个客户端使用（一个账号同时只能一个人在线使用） zz: james2016 — 2016-08-02 16:47
<^k^> 新  Mint • windows10和linuxmint双系统,如何使Windows10默认启动?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479676 开机默认linuxmint为默认启动项，如何设置windows10为默认启动项？ 刚刚接触linux，请高手详细讲解方法，谢谢！ 402139492696131328.jpg 309101632818691530.jpg zz: worldcup — 2016-08-02 17:01
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 安全启动模式，然后安装受限的第三方编解码器，会导致 Ubuntu 无法启动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479677 首先，我已经在 ubuntu 16.10 了。 之所以安装新版，是因为之前的 16.04 无法启动了。 之前，是 win10 和 16.04 双启动，在 BIOS 里安全启动为“开”。在
<^k^>  ─> 16.04 无法启动之前，我安装了 Gstreamer 的一个标记有“bad”的安装包。好像安装之后，Ub …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04怎么修改DNS？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479678 我想把DNS修改为8.8.8.8等几个外国的 怎么办，谢谢。。。 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-08-02 18:11
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • RE：vickycq  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479678 感谢二楼。。。。 zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-08-02 19:00
<crow_> haha
<crow_> 没人？
<crow_> whi
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-03
<^k^> 新  Mint • 在linuxmint如何安装软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479681 下载了teamviewer这个软件，为什么双击该安装文件为什么无法安装？ 在linuxmint中如何安装软件？谢谢！ zz: worldcup — 2016-08-03 9:39
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 为什么你们写教程的时候都会默认我们看得懂？！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479683 玩了好几年了，还是没入门，不停地遇到各种问题，当然遇到问题了就会百度，挥着看教程。问题是有很多大神写教程的时候，关键步骤总是写得很简略，要不就是用
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助，设置里“显示”这一项不好使了怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479684 你好，我用的ubuntu16.04，刚安装时系统设置什么都时正常的。昨天想更换桌面时，鼠标右键打开选项栏，选“更改桌面背景”一项时，打开的是设置的主界面，QQ截图20
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 扔给你一个相对完善的win10主题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479685 本主题将添加到ubuntu16.10私人打包版软件源中。 3.png1.png2.png 下载地址： http://pan.baidu.com/s/1cn5cIE zz: zrqlx126 — 2016-08-03 10:25
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 从软件中心安装，但是无法安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479686 求大神指点怎样安装wine！ zz: song6123 — 2016-08-03 10:36
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求一段自动输入用户，密码，登录的脚本~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479687 QQ图片20160803110505.png我有个远程桌面的登录器，我已经设置了开机启动，但是它不能够保存账户，密码，域名，有不有什么办法可以使用脚本去实现，打开它就自动输入用户密码和域
<^k^>  ─> 名 zz: yaozhu — 2016-08-03 11:08
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：如何将声卡线路输入Line IN 的声音播放出来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479688 如题！在 Win 中只要勾选侦听线路输入就可以了！ 问下在 Ubuntu 中应该如何操作能让 Line IN 的声音即时播放出来呢？ zz: zhangjint5 — 2016-08-03 12:31
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • u盘 做 linux 启动盘 的文件系统怎么选？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479690 以前是把ubuntu装进内存卡+读卡器的形式 （我用 lubuntu） 也没有多了解过关于闪存的文件系统 用的是ext4的文件系统，感觉还好 最近才注意到有磨损均衡这个词 加上买了一个tlc颗
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • u盘 做 linux 启动盘 的文件系统怎么选？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479691 以前是把ubuntu装进内存卡+读卡器的形式 （我用 lubuntu） 也没有多了解过关于闪存的文件系统 用的是ext4的文件系统，感觉还好 最近才注意到有磨损均衡这个词 加上买了一个tlc颗
<^k^>  ─> 粒的u盘据说写入次数比较少（闪迪cz73 发热量好大！） 感觉该换一个文件系统了，查了 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • u盘 做 linux 启动盘 的文件系统怎么选？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479690 以前是把ubuntu装进内存卡+读卡器的形式 （我用 lubuntu） 也没有多了解过关于闪存的文件系统 用的是ext4的文件系统，感觉还好 最近才注意到有磨损均衡这个词 加上买了一个tlc颗
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 在win10的wsl下安装g++时遇到问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479694 我嫌自带的源太慢，就改用了163的源，结果安装g++时遇到问题了，如下： wsl用的应该就是14.04，但好像问题出在wsl是14.04.3，而163提供的是14.04.4，请问如何解决？ dyn@DELL:/etc/apt$ sudo apt-ge
<^k^>  ─> t install g++ sudo: unable to resolve host DELL Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state …
<star_lapsi> 大家好，我是一个ubuntu的新人，采用的系统是64位的xubuntu 16.04（显卡是N卡的820M），最近发现操作系统在注销后无法再次登陆（进入黑色界面后跳回登陆窗口），请问这个问题怎么解决？
<chenshaoju> 有人暴力破解无线路由器密码，WiFi丢包率高的惊人。
<star_lapsi> 请问应该怎么解决？我更改显卡驱动就没有问题了，但是需要闭源驱动，请问需要改什么设定吗？
<star_lapsi> 请问各位大神有什么解决方法吗？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请教，N卡驱动造成的系统注销后无法登陆  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479695 电脑类型：华硕笔记本 操作系统：Xubuntu 16.04 x64（另外有一个系统Win7 x64） CPU：i5-4200U 内存：8G 显卡：Intel集显 + NVIDIA GF 820M ———————————————————————
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 我买SSD硬盘了，现在急需压制chrome大得惊人的对硬盘的读写。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479696 我希望能完全禁用 chrome 的网页缓存。 另外，寻求保护SSD硬盘的偏方。 谢谢。 另外II，ubuntu一运行flash页游就会死机，我用的是 nvidia gtx750显卡，全新安装
<^k^>  ─> 的ubuntu16.04.1。 什么驱动不知道，因为我最近都在用debian下，不敢用ubuntu了。 zz: Hello World …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老妈买菜 : 老妈年已五旬,经常担心智力退化、老年痴呆,每次上街买菜,一样一样的菜价全部心算合计,居然和商贩的计算器算出来的总价差不多,心里那个美啊,咱智力优秀,没问题。一边走,一边美,经常听到商贩在身后喊"哎,那位大姐,您的菜忘拿了"。
<oy> 大伙好。
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 北京工业大学的牛人们别潜水了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479697 都来报个到吧，本人14籍微电子的 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em09.gif" alt=":em09" title=":em09" /&
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • eclipse中无法安装marketplace里面的其他工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479701 在xubuntu中apt安装了eclipse和java 然后运行eclipse后，无法在eclipse中安装新的软件 选择可用的源的时候，eclipse就卡死了 是网速的原因么？还是另有原因 zz: marsruc — 2016-08-04 1:32
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-04
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 授权升级后没有响应？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479702 现在14.04，开机后提示升级至16.04.1，点击现在升级并授权后没有动静，是何原因？ zz: jnwysh — 2016-08-04 9:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04 autologin問題  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479707 各位前輩好，近來使用新版ubuntu 16.04遇到些許問題 本想設定自動登入，但發現16.04版確有bug 有試過修改/var/share/lightdm/lightdm.d/50-ubuntu.conf檔 新增 帶重開機後還是不行 請問各位前輩有其他解法嗎？
<^k^>  ─> 謝謝 zz: 閒逛達人 — 2016-08-04 9:07
<Niac> Ôç
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助]神舟笔记本显卡950m+Intel HM86双显卡安装ubuntu时如何安装驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479708 打算买这个笔记本安装ubuntu搞开发的。 安装完成后，提示 low grahic什么的，百度了下是由于显卡驱动的问题。 折腾了几天，网上找了好多方法 最后如下
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何用sed判断文件中是否有tab字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479709 如题 zz: sincos2007 — 2016-08-04 11:19
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu安装磁盘分割问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479710 怎么给系统，预留一块不分割的磁盘容量？看鸟哥的书上说要留一块，安装的时候需要特殊操作吗。。我给分配了/ /home /swap /boot后,还有空闲的空间就算预留了吗？新手，求指导 zz: 马汉5 — 201
<^k^>  ─> 6-08-04 11:25
<yuning> imtxc, http://db.dota.uuu9.com/simulator/index
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ DOTA模拟器
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何将libreoffice writer的odt文件转换为图像文件呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479711 有没有什么简单易操作的方式把odt文件转换为图像呢？ 我直接使用writer的导出功能，结果发现里面插入的表格都成了空白。 我先转换为pdf，再把pdf转换为
<^k^>  ─> 图像，结果发现字体模糊不清。而且两次转换不方便。 目前，一页一页的截屏。非常麻 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu升级到1604后，vmware12启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479712 提示要编译几个模块，请问如何编译？ zz: jnwysh — 2016-08-04 12:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:足球父子 : 代数老师对一学生家长抱怨道:"你看看你儿子是怎么学数学的,90减去45等于下半场！ " 父亲道:"恩,我回去是得好好教导他了,他竟然没考虑到加时赛的情况。"
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助：华硕F555LD触摸板在内核从3.16升级到4.4之后完全无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479714 $ cat /proc/bus/input/devices ...... I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0012 Version=0000 N: Name="FocalTechPS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad" P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0 S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042
<^k^>  ─> /serio4/input/input11 U: Uniq= H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 B: PROP=5 B: EV=b B: KEY=e520 10000 0 0 0 0 B: ABS=260800010 …
<yuning> BinLi, 我们这边有大鱼, 来摸摸不?
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  17:12
<sulit> 请教个问题
<sulit> 主机大小端的问题
<sulit> 网络上的数据都是用大端表示，而本机也用大端的话，就不用转换了，是不是能节能一点
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • DeaDBeeF 0.7.2 支持DSD格式！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479717 今天安装DeaDBeeF 0.7.2，意外发现支持吧播放DSD格式音频，真是惊喜啊！可能是Ubuntu下唯一的免费开源软件支持后缀为dff的文件了！ zz: xieqiao — 2016-08-04 20:44
<Meowpancake> hi
<ubrl> Meowpancake:点点点.  00:43
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-05
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 1.9G内存为何第二次find时依然很慢,听机箱声音好像在读盘而非缓存  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479724 1.9G内存为何第二次find时依然很慢,听机箱声音好像在读盘而非缓存 执行的命令:find -newer ./find_flag 当时内存使用压力也并不是很大 而且第二次执行时,buffer和
<^k^>  ─> cache依然是增加 以下设置有问题吗? Code: root@debian:/proc/sys/vm# grep -r . admin_reserve_kbytes:8192 b …
<LightPaper> 有什么办法搞一个不带桌面环境的系统终端放在虚拟机里面用吗？
<Niac> Ôç
<^}^> 大家好
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  09:30
<^}^> hello
<ubrl> ^}^:点点点.  09:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 应用程序已被java安全阻止  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479726 各位大神， 在ubuntu14.04 上安转JAVA. 应用程序已被Java安全阻止。 出于安全原因， 应用程序现在必须满足“高”或“非常高”安全设备的要求或属于“例外站点”列表的一部分才能允许运行。
<^k^>  ─> 有好的建议吗？ 先谢谢了！ Li zz: yueli711 — 2016-08-05 9:43
<^{^> hello
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  09:45
<^{^> hi
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  09:45
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pnqIQIQUAAB5vTRyNFsAALrDQN4wp8AAHnV185.jpg 车上上演激情大片,雪人也疯狂
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7下u盘安装ubuntu16.04启动引导界面没有ubuntu，只有memorytest和win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479728 按照网上的攻略安装的ubuntu，但是在安装的时候出现/cdrom 已挂载问题，所以就按照网上的在终端下umount /cdrom，虽然可以顺利安装，但是安装后，grub无法找到
<^k^>  ─> ubuntu，启动界面只有两个memorytest，和win7选项。在网上找了很多解决方法很多都行不通， …
<pity> 看来乌云真完了 http://www.wooyun.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  升级中
<virtualsex> 乌云是什么
<pity> virtualsex: 搜索看看
<virtualsex> 乌云 - 升级中
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWH32IHvHEAABcRxW7HCYAAMY6QIIb8MAAFxf312.jpg 壁挂式
<meow> 😓
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：Ubuntu14.04LTS经常死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479731 机子是联想Y430p，win10 Ubuntu双系统，cpu：Intel CORE i7-4710MQ 2.50GHz，集显：Intel HD Graphics 4600，独显：NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M 经常发生在gedit打了几行代码，然后看了5分钟书，回来想继续打时死机的情况
<^k^>  ─> ，鼠标键盘都没响应，无法打开终端或ctrl alt F1,只能直接长按电源。有时在桌面或者某个 …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 请教一个数组长度问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479732 现有一个uint8_t ch[20]数组,初始化为0 数组内容 Code: ch[0]=0xaa ch[1]=0x01 ch[2]=0x02 ch[3]=0xea ch[4]=0x40 ch[5]=0x01 ch[6]=0x00 ch[7]=0x28 ch[8]=0xaa 如何求数组长度（strlen好像不行） 假设以上数组可以通过逆序形式判断最后一
<^k^>  ─> 个成员是不是非0，来确定数组长度，那下面这个数组怎么确定长度 Code: ch[0]=0xaa ch[1]=0x0 …
<c0> 下大雨喽
<memyself> 哪里
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu手机、平板等你来拿！Ubuntu亚马逊AWS黑客马拉松9月正式开启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479733 本次黑客松活动是将Ubuntu Core连接AWS的云服务实践，专为物联网创新打造的Ubuntu Core将为开发者提供展示创意、创新的全新开发平台，开发者可在Ubuntu Core上开
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Text Editor 中文乱码 ubantu 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479735 Text Editor 中文乱码 ubantu 16.04 zz: lidaqiang99 — 2016-08-05 16:52
<^k^> 新  Mint • 您的APT缓存已损坏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479736 系统Linux Mint 18。 今天发现更新管理器提示“您的APT缓存已损坏”（详见图片），网上没搜到类似问题的，请大家帮忙，多谢！ APT缓存损坏.png zz: frostwing — 2016-08-05 17:44
<mao1> blogger.com这种服务会被google给干掉吗
<mao1> 按照google的鸟性
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 报复 :     学宫教官的儿子和县丞的儿子打架,教官的儿子经常败阵,逃回家对母亲哭诉。母亲说:"他家整天吃肉,所以强健会打,咱们家天天吃豆腐,力气小,怎能敌得过他！ "教官听了说道:"既然如此,我儿不要着急,等丁祭过了,再去报复他！ "
<meow> (｡･ω･｡)ﾉ♡
<Meowpancake> (ง •̀_•́)ง
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • virtualbox升级后找不到虚拟盘了，找不到原因。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479737 问题是这样的： 电脑是从WINDOWs转装ubuntu 16.04版，之前分区的D盘和E盘有资料，故将ubuntu系统做在了C盘上，在使用virtualbox时碰到了一个问题尝试各种办法无果，只有请教
<^k^>  ─> 各位大神了。 因为C盘空间不大，故Ubuntu运行空间不大，在安装的虚拟机把虚拟盘存在了 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • virtualbox升级后找不到虚拟盘了，找不到原因。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479738 问题是这样的： 电脑是从WINDOWs转装ubuntu 16.04版，之前分区的D盘和E盘有资料，故将ubuntu系统做在了C盘上，在使用virtualbox时碰到了一个问题尝试各种办法无果，只有请教
<^k^>  ─> 各位大神了。 因为C盘空间不大，故Ubuntu运行空间不大，在安装的虚拟机把虚拟盘存在了 …
<Meowpancake> (=￣ ρ￣=) ..zzZZ
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-06
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ACHI模式下装完ubuntu后bios就认不出装ubuntu的那块硬盘了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479739 电脑是Q8300+技嘉EP43US3L，挂了两块硬盘，把bios里设置为ACHI模式，native ide模式。先在ssd装了win7，然后在另一块机械硬盘上装了ubuntu，安装过程一切顺利，装完后重
<fedkey> 有不有人啊？第一次用这玩意
<Meowpancake> 有啊
<yinflyin1> 当然有
<yinflyin1> 不过中文的貌似没有人说话
<Meowpancake> 哈哈
<yinflyin1> #ubuntu里面说话的人多一些
<yinflyin1> 只是英文水准一般，看还行，说就写不清楚了
<Meowpancake> (ง •̀_•́)ง
<yinflyin1> quit
<jianghuchuan> 都喜欢安静，默默潜水，凉快
<yinflying2016> 大热天的，当然是哪儿凉快哪儿呆着了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么扩展让Firefox先不下在图片,点击后只下载部分图片进行模糊显示,然后根据用户需要点击显示清晰?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479740 有什么扩展让Firefox先不下在图片,点击后只下载部分图片进行模糊显示,然后根据用户需要点击显示清晰? zz: 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2016-08-06 14:04
<yinflying2016> 咦？这个还真不清楚
<yinflying2016> 这样的目的是为了提高加载速度？
<KAO> 这个扩展并没什么卵用吧
<yinflying2016> 不知道，也许是强迫症又发作，哈哈。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 有什么扩展让Firefox先不下载图片,点击后只下载部分图片进行模糊显示,然后根据用户需要点击显示清晰?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479740 有什么扩展让Firefox先不下载图片,点击后只下载部分图片进行模糊显示,然后根据用户需要点击显示清晰? zz: 科学之
<^k^>  ─> 子 — 2016-08-06 14:04
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • PC-BSD首页那句"Tracking free guarantee"是什么意思?自由软件还有担保?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479741 PC-BSD首页那句"Tracking free guarantee"是什么意思?自由软件还有担保? 这句话的意思是说有"自由(或免费)担保"还是说"无担保"? https://web.pcbsd.org/ zz: 科学之子
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-08-06 15:22
<oy> 有人用openwrt玩脱机下载吗？
<oy> 为啥transmission老是提示端口是关闭状态的..
<oy> http://www.canyouseeme.org/，我在这个网站查询都说端口开启了...
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Open Port Check Tool
<oy> e
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel和nv 显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479742 ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel i5 3550集显和nv gt670显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？根本不能安装。后来bios切
<^k^>  ─> 换成独显能完成安装，装好后bios设置换集显输出，一按引导菜单后，集显就没有信号。 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel和nv 显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479743 ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel i5 3550集显和nv gt670显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？根本不能安装。后来b
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel和nv 显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479745 ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel i5 3550集显和nv gt670显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？根本不能安装。后来
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel和nv 显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479746 ubuntu 16.04 的奇葩问题，intel i5 3550集显和nv gt670显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装时集显没有信号输出？根本不能安装。后来
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04无法安装，卡在安装界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479748 总是能碰到奇奇怪怪的问题，无语了…… 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-06 17:01
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何浏览本论坛,即省论坛资源,又尽可能少的影响体验?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479749 如何浏览本论坛,即省论坛资源,又尽可能少的影响体验? 总结个教程,挂论坛首页上 这样估计能给本论坛省很多资源 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-06 19:10
<shabi> 111
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-07
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 求助elementary OS 0.4 Loki 与windows10双系统共存的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479750 双系统安装在ThinkPad T430上，安装顺利，使用也正常。但是唯一的问题是当选择启动windows10的时候经常卡第一屏，就是微软徽标刚出来的时候。硬盘灯也不闪了，卡在那
<^k^>  ─> 里不动。强制关机重开，一般情况下都能正常启动。再有就是双系统的时间，使用了网上 …
<gfxmode> 终于上来了 :-)
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu 16.04 LTS安装打印机的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479753 我的打印机是HP 1010。安装惠普的打印驱动包以后，点添加可以正确识别，可以选USB连接。但是点完USB就没有了，无法添加进去。感觉上好像图形界面的下半部分看不到的样子。应该有个类
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 重新安装win7后，再安装grub碰到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479754 双系统里重新安装win7后，没有了grub的双系统菜单，因为UBU16.04还是正常的， 所以按照 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting 1951131552.jpg 途中没有出错提示。 212215804.jpg updat
<^k^>  ─> e的过程里，看到识别出win7系统，但是重启电脑后 又回到"grun>" 1150619190.jpg 为什么？ 如何 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04安装完成第一次升级后，上边和左边的菜单不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479755 刚安装完成后一切正常，但是第一次进行升级后，再重新启动，进入unbuntu输完密码后就变成这样了，左侧和最上边的菜单都不见了……只有鼠标能用，键盘也没有
<^k^>  ─> 反应。无语，又是这种奇怪的BUG…… zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-07 12:23
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04安装完成后的第一次升级后，上边和左边的菜单不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479756 刚安装完成后一切正常，但是第一次进行升级后，再重新启动，进入unbuntu输完密码后就变成这样了，左侧和最上边的菜单都不见了……只有鼠标能用，键盘也
<^k^>  ─> 没有反应 zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-07 12:27
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04安装完成后的第一次升级后，上边和左边的菜单不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479757 刚安装完成后一切正常，但是第一次进行升级后，再重新启动，进入unbuntu输完密码后就变成这样了，左侧和最上边的菜单都不见了……只有鼠标能用，键盘也
<^k^>  ─> 没有反应 zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-07 12:28
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04安装完成后的第一次升级后，上边和左边的菜单不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479758 刚安装完成后一切正常，但是第一次进行升级后，再重新启动，进入unbuntu输完密码后就变成这样了，左侧和最上边的菜单都不见了……只有鼠标能用，键盘也
<^k^>  ─> 没有反应 zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-07 12:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04安装完成后的第一次升级后，上边和左边的菜单不见了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479760 刚安装完成后一切正常，但是第一次进行升级后，再重新启动，进入unbuntu输完密码后就变成这样了，左侧和最上边的菜单都不见了……只有鼠标能用，键盘也
<^k^>  ─> 没有反应 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk zz: zfovly216 — 2016-08-07 12:40
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • openbox中chain key的delay如何调整?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479763 openbox中chain key的delay如何调整? http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#C ... key_chains Quote: If you leave Openbox in a key chain state for too long without completing it, Openbox will cancel the key chain and restore your normal key binding
<^k^>  ─> s. zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-07 13:40
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<segmastar> 有人么？
<ubrl> segmastar:点点点.  17:06
<segmastar> 我想在我的可移动硬盘上安装Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 但是现在安装好后无法启动，怎么办？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • VPN (ubuntu16.04)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479765 我申请了国外vpn账号，获得了密码。但该怎么用呢？(坐等翻墙） 本来已经填好了，但什么反应都没有。vpn成功连接难道没提示？ zz: root@dream — 2016-08-07 18:28
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 警告：Windows 10周年更新或许会删掉你的Linux分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479766 说明下，这个BUG我没遇到过，论坛里面有双系统的用户，请小心谨慎行事 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4251985-1-1.html 对于许多Linux用户来说，在电脑上再装个其它系统并不是难事。
<^k^>  ─> 只要心情好，你可以随意在机器里塞下Ubuntu、Fedora、Chrome OS，当然也包括最新的Windows 10 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04，intel和nv 显卡共存，bios设置集显输出，安装黑屏。加nomodeset参数，就正常。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479767 ubuntu 16.04，台式机intel i5 3550核显和nv gtx670显卡共存，不是笔记本的双显卡，bios设置集显hdmi口输出，安装时黑屏。启动如果加nomodese
<^k^>  ─> t参数，就能正常安装。 但又有了新问题，启动加nomodeset参数完成安装后，保持启动nomodes …
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 如何把主板上的蜂鸣器当音箱用?(即代替普通音频输出设备)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479768 如何把主板上的蜂鸣器当音箱用?(即代替普通音频输出设备) zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-07 19:26
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 如何成功编译VIM支持lua  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479769 安装参考的帖子：http://www.jianshu.com/p/3e0c242310d3 已安装的依赖如下： Code: sudo apt-get install \     python-dev \     python3-dev \     ruby-dev \     liblua5.2-dev \     liblua5.3-dev \     libperl-dev \     libtcl8.6 \     li
<^k^>  ─> bgnomeui-dev \     libx11-dev \     libxt-dev \     libxpm-dev 使用的命令如下： Code:  $ ./configure \ …
<bmintz>   我可以写英语吗？
<bmintz> ah whatever
<bmintz> yo! i turned on fcitx after installing Chinese (Simplified) but when i type the only characters entered are the first in the list and I can't see the input box that lets me select a character to input
<bmintz> what should i do
<bmintz> :( crickets so far
<bmintz> no ideas?
<bmintz> omg i figured it out
<bmintz> killall -5 fcitx-qimpanel
<bmintz> then it restarts
<bmintz> 哈哈再见
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • “Ubuntu软件”一直转圈圈怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479772 如题，无法搜索，不能安装deb包，apt-get新立得又说什么依赖问题。。我该怎么办啊，求大神！！！ zz: 最英俊的乳酸菌 — 2016-08-07 23:48
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-31
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  08:41
<imtxc> zouyi: 连 6697 就是 ssl
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 年轻的女法官正在审理一件强奸案 : 一位年轻的女法官正在审理一件强奸案..... 女法官:请你将当时的情况仔细描述一下. 被害人:当时嫌犯侵入我家中,用刀子威胁我脱光衣服,并要求我帮他...吹喇叭.. 女法官:那犯案用的喇叭呢??是什么样子的喇叭?? 被害人:....喇叭
<genie> Hi~
<ubrl> genie:点点点.  09:56
<genie> test
<ubrl> genie:点点点.  09:59
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 扔给你一个布局和主题切换小工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484747 unity.pnggnome.pngmac.pngwin.png 严正声明：由于测试环境所限，本软件包仅在ubuntu17.10 alpha2上测试通过，在实体机上安装可能造成系统崩溃等严重问题，凡由此引发的问题和纠纷，本人概不负责。
<^k^>  ─> 本软件包中大部分内容下载自互联网，仅小部分内容为修改或原创。本软件包遵循开源软 …
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 【活动】Jamming with Ubuntu 2017——用开源技术打造物联网应用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484749 活动背景： Ubuntu将与CSIP（工业和信息化部软件与集成电路促进中心）携手在江苏·如皋开源空间为广大的开发者、Maker、初创团队带来一场开源创新的黑客松（ha
<^k^>  ─> ckathon）活动。在限定的36小时内，参赛者不仅可在Ubuntu上开发者独具创意新颖的物联网应 …
<a2si> 大家好
<ubrl> a2si:点点点.  12:54
<a2si> 0.0
<Guest83872> ubuntu越来越烂了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 頭眼 : 一僧與人對奕﹐因奪角不能成眼﹐躁甚頭癢。乃手摩頭頂而沉吟曰﹕"這個所在﹐有得一個眼便好。"
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 主菜单（alacarte)误删应用程序项目怎么恢复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484750 因为应用程序面板中有些多余的图标用不到，因此我把主菜单中的项目删除了一些，后来发现有几个用得到的不小也删除了，无法通过重置来恢复。 现在搜索框中也找不到这些程
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • 主菜单（alacarte)误删应用程序项目怎么恢复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484752 因为应用程序面板中有些多余的图标用不到，因此我把主菜单中的项目删除了一些，后来发现有几个用得到的不小也删除了，无法通过重置来恢复。 现在搜索框中也找不到这些程
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • windows 如何远程桌面连接 ubuntu 17.04？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484753 ubuntu 17.04安装在家里的一台电脑的VMware虚拟机上。本来呢，我用“远程桌面连接”远程登录家里的物理机（Windows系统）很简单，这样远程使用表现也正常，唯一不正常的
<wlp2s0> teamviewer
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如果ubuntu没有了源，我们还能利用ubuntu做什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484755 如题：如果有一天，ubuntu的源服务器全部被封锁了，我们还能利用ubuntu做些什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2017-07-31 17:53
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qnuICBPgAAD-weFWVN0AALrGAPjgnsAAP7Z075.jpg 强悍的标语
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 口香糖 : 飞机起飞后,一位空中小姐给旅客发口香糖。你太客气了,这口香糖干什么用?一位第一次乘飞机的旅客问。 为了使你的耳朵不嗡嗡作响,先生。 飞机着陆后,这位先生对空中小姐说:这口香糖真管事！现在你能帮我把它从耳朵里取出来吗?
<zouyi> !
<zouyi> ! 天气
<zouyi> @天气
<zouyi> ！zouyi
<zouyi> !zouyi
<zouyi> 'zouyi
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-01
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 使用 nginx 和 rtmp 插件搭建视频直播和点播服务器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484757 我操作很多次，無法使用。不知那位大大可以告知……謝謝 http://blog.waterlin.org/articles/using ... ystem.html 我要下什麼指令 统计信息: 发表于 由 jbyziag — 2017-08-01 1:52
<Guest74127> hello
<ubrl> Guest74127:点点点.  10:07
<Guest74127> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 信教 : 从前,有个牧师劝穷人信教。 他问一个穷人:"你死后愿升天堂,还是愿下地狱?"穷人回答说:"唉,看吧！哪边的玉米面便宜,就到哪边去吧！ "
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 运行命令时如何精确克隆全部环境变量从"/proc/pid/environ"?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484759 运行命令时如何精确克隆全部环境变量从"/proc/pid/environ"? 具体需求: openbox 失去响应,LXDE 下的 openbox 需要很多环境变量 "精确"意味着/proc/old_pid/environ和/proc/new_pid/environ有
<^k^>  ─> 相同的MD5值 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-01 10:22
<Isolde> 发车
<Isolde> https://i.loli.net/2017/08/01/597ff4c7053f1.png
<ubrl> Isolde: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没说过看给你钱 : 在公园。 男:你的胸多少钱摸一次? 女:一千元。 男:你脱开。 女脱开衣服,男看过后,女:给钱吧。 男:我没钱。 女:尼玛你坑娘。 男:我说过摸给你钱,没说过看给你钱。 女:……
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian testing amd64的gnome flashback的系统托盘为何变成了这样  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484760 为何会出现黑色底呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debiansid — 2017-08-01 11:53
<Kves> 新  服务器基础应用 • 图形界面的客户端默认 SMBv1协议  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484761 先说说服务端：近期在几台win10的机器上取消了 SMBv1 协议，Ubuntu 的 SAMBA 服务器也设置了最小协议使用 SMBv2 下面说说客户端问题：Ubuntu 的图形界面下 SAMBA 客户端无法连接了！ 而在 bash
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 图形界面的客户端默认 SMBv1协议 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: zhangjint5
<him12> Hello can i use Chinese ?
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 虚拟机里 IDLE不能切换和输入中文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484762 我的是12.04的Ubuntu 已安装了中文的包 在terminal里可以切换和输入中文 我下了一个3.2的python和IDLE 在terminal里面可以输入中文 IDLE里面不能（按ctrl+空格也没用 出来一个方框表 不能
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 为什么在IDLE下无法输入中文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484763 在Terminal下可以切换和输入中文 但在IDLE下就不行 直接出现一个方框 中文无法切换和输入..... 我截了几张图 大家帮我看看 QQ图片20170801133831.png QQ图片20170801133849.png QQ图片201708
<^k^>  ─> 01133921.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 Him_12 — 2017-08-01 14:06
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • echo 'export abc=123' | source /dev/stdin 为何无法设置变量?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484764 echo 'export abc=123' | source /dev/stdin 为何无法设置变量? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-01 14:22
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求解答，关于linux系统IIC驱动模块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484767 板子上的IIC控制器是使用FPGA做的，做了四组可读写寄存器来控制总线。求问IIC总线驱动编写大致方向。内核内查阅后并未查到类似应用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackass1 — 2017-08-01 14:
<^k^>  ─> 49
<Chaos`Eternal> . <(cat <<EOF
<Chaos`Eternal> > ABC=13
<Chaos`Eternal> > EOF
<Chaos`Eternal> > )
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: /tmp/execpad-b862e9215fa2/source-b862e9215fa2:1: syntax error, unexpected ')' p(lambda do ) end.call) ^ => https://eval.in/839995
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<Chaos`Eternal> 要这么写才行
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 泉州人口500人 : 我们村有个文盲,那次和我老爹去厦门,见到高速路标"泉州入口500米" 结果,他像发现新大陆般地兴奋啊…… "老郭,泉州人口500人,其中还得去掉他们一家子和我们一家子。" 泉州人口500人…… 囧啊……
<iMadper`> > puts "kick imtxc"
<ubrl> iMadper`: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<imtxc> 厉害了
<imtxc> HowIsItGoing: 大佬好
<imtxc> cc BinLi HowIsItGoing yunfan iMadper`  pity
<imtxc> shengyao:
<iMadper`> imtxc: HowIsItGoing BinLi yunfan shengyao pity chihchun_afk dalao!
<Chaos`Eternal> > help
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: /tmp/execpad-5dd2933703f6/source-5dd2933703f6:1:in `block in <main>': undefined local variable or method `help' for main:Object (NameError) from /tmp/execpad-5dd2933703f6/source-5dd2933703f6:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-5dd2933703f6/source-5dd2933703f6:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/840082
<BinLi> iMadper`,imtxc 大佬好
<iMadper`> BinLi: dalao
<imtxc> BinLi: dalao
<Chaos`Eternal> > 1 + 1
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: 2 => https://eval.in/840083
<yunfan> 1咩？
<imtxc> 不得了
<imtxc> 炸出啦这么多大佬
<yunfan> 做咩啊 你们又研发出新的检测方法了 ？imt
<iMadper`> boom
<yunfan> 人都是要死的 诶
 * yunfan 缺个80万移民
<Chaos`Eternal> > function a(x){return x+1;}
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<Chaos`Eternal> > function a(x){return x+1;}; a(12)
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<Chaos`Eternal> > range(1,1000)
<ubrl> Chaos`Eternal: /tmp/execpad-71f526e97a54/source-71f526e97a54:1:in `block in <main>': undefined method `range' for main:Object (NoMethodError) from /tmp/execpad-71f526e97a54/source-71f526e97a54:1:in `call' from /tmp/execpad-71f526e97a54/source-71f526e97a54:1:in `<main>' => https://eval.in/840113
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥啥啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥？
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • ubuntu下无法自动识别耳机与喇叭，怎么搞？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484769 默认是喇叭的。 插上耳机，不能自动识别，还需要手动去点，切换。 有办法让它自动识别吗？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-08-01 17:44
<kingbo> ~/quit
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16.04配置vsftp的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484770 系统版本 root@ubuntu1604:/etc# cat /etc/lsb-release DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS" vsftp版本 root@ubuntu1604:/etc# vsftpd -v vsftpd: version 3.0.3 vsftp配置 root@ubuntu1604
<^k^>  ─> :/etc# vim vsftpd.conf listen=YES anonymous_enable=NO local_enable=YES local_umask=022 write_enable=YES dirmessage_en …
<gfxmode> test
<ubrl> gfxmode:点点点.  20:12
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统自动挂载的分区显示的名称如何修改  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484771 安装ubuntu16.04后，系统会自动将我系统分区所在硬盘的其余分区自动挂载进来，如附件所示1.1TB卷；161GB卷；644GB卷；同时在/media/syde/下会自动生成挂载点；其挂载点被系统自动以
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-02
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 2ch browser for linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484772 https://github.com/yama-natuki/JD/tree/test ---------------------------------------------------------- jin@1:~$ git clone -b test --depth 1 https://github.com/yama-natuki/JD.git jd Cloning into 'jd'... remote: Counting objects: 568, done. remote: C
<^k^>  ─> ompressing objects: 100% (549/549), done. remote: Total 568 (delta 49), reused 349 (delta 18), pack-reused 0 Receivin …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我中奖了 : 我和男友去吃鸡公煲买了两瓶果粒多, 拧开瓶盖赫然写着再来一瓶,心里那个得瑟埃。。。。。 于是故作淡定的对男友说:我中奖了。 那二货居然给我来句:我保险措施做的挺好的啊！ 怎么就中了呢?。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 2ch browser for linux  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484772 2channel（日語：2ちゃんねる，可譯為二頻道、第二頻道、第二台等等），一般簡稱2ch，是一個大型的日本網路論壇，擁有超過1170萬用戶（2009年統計）[3]。2ch基本上是一個非常巨大的留言板
<^k^>  ─> 集合體 jin@1:~$ sudo apt install libtool [sudo] password for jin: Reading package lists... Done Building dependenc …
<Guest38810> topic
<Guest38810> helllo
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mpv如何更换分离器?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484777 如题， mpv应该有许多的分离器。 看视频的时候，发现有的视频无法变速播放，研究了一下认为应该是分离器的问题。 那么如何更换mpv的分离器呢？ 换一个更厉害的分离器，这样应该就可以变速回放了
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在OS主机下，vmware怎样设置IP  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484779 我希望我的ubuntu跟主机OS的IP一样 求详细教程 统计信息: 发表于 由 ushi — 2017-08-02 17:25
<sourcod> ／topic
<hhw> https://i.loli.net/2017/08/03/598262f4c20e3.png
<ubrl> hhw: ⇪ image/png
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-03
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484780 ubuntu server 14.04.1 安装到曙光服务器 SAS3008-IR radi卡驱动读不到 ，求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxytutu — 2017-08-03 0:18
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30746.html 另类喝醉的感觉 : 话说头天晚上饮酒后第二天上厕所后味道很劲爆的。 那一次我朋友就在我之后去了一次,出来后他说:"靠！这味都上头！" 我说:"那是,俺家厕所从来不生蚊子和蜘蛛的。"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 关机后自动重启问题！在线等，可有偿解决!.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484782 笔记本是 thinkpad s3 系列的。 原系统为 win 8.1 ，因经常蓝屏 故 换成了ubuntu。 之前有用过ubuntu ，不过 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 这个版本之前见过的毛病改进的太多了，用起来非
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 双击执行sshfs的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484784 ubuntu14.04 问题1： 双击通过bash执行一个sh sshfs user@server:path /mountpath -o reconnect 弹出bash输入密码后，在其他bash中访问 /mountpath提示 "传输端点尚未连接" 但如果直接在bash中执行sh，则不会出现这个问题
<CloudFStrife> win1
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu17.04的c语言编译  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484785 在ubuntu17.04里写的C语言程序编译后生成的不是可执行文件，而是共享库，但是也能执行，之前我在ubuntu16.04里编译是结果是可执行文件，这是怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 litack — 2
<^k^>  ─> 017-08-03 13:40
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • zram设置为lz4后的读取速度竟然低于lzo?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484786 Debian 4.9内核中zram的各种算法的简单测试结果 本以为zram的新压缩算法可以"以时间换空间",没想到mem_used_total全是16777216 猜测是zsmalloc的问题. 还有就是zram中的lzo不论写入还是读取都比l
<^k^>  ─> z4更快? 记得以前看各种资料都说lz4无害压缩速度,解压速度比lzo更快. Code: $ source ./tmpscript …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8362.html 如果不停 : 在一列急驰的火车上,初次出门的安妮老太太正在问列车长。 "请问这趟火车到圣保罗停不停?" "停。" "那如果不停呢?" 列车长笑着回答道:"如果不停,您将看到有史以来最大的车祸！！ "
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • zram设置为lz4后的读取速度竟然低于lzo?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484786 Debian 4.9内核中zram的各种算法的简单测试结果 本以为zram的新压缩算法可以"以时间换空间",没想到mem_used_total全是16777216 猜测是zsmalloc的问题. 还有就是zram中的lzo不论写入还是读取都比l
<^k^>  ─> z4更快? 记得以前看各种资料都说lz4无害压缩速度,解压速度比lzo更快. 测试结果: Code: $ sour …
<io__> hello
<ubrl> io__:点点点.  22:56
<io__> 请问怎么安装compiz在ubuntu17.04
<linux> hi
<ubrl> linux:点点点.  00:20
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-04
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 如何只升级软件，不升级系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484787 因公司原因，需要使用14.04版本，我想把系统软件升级一下，但是不升级系统版本，要怎么做呢？查到有两个命令，apt-get upgrade和apt-get dist-upgrade，这两个命令执行时会升级操作系统吗？apt
 * `chjbbs`_ 晕到
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 因安装了db2，导致ubuntu无法关机。如何解决呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484789 DELL E6420笔记本，安装了ubuntu 16.04 32位版本，用户是super3dmax。后来安装了db2 express-c 10.1，db2用户是db2inst1。 在没有安装DB2之前，都能正常关机，但安装了DB2后就出问题了。 具
<wlp2s0> ubrl,
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, .....
<wlp2s0> ubot9, .....
<ubrl> wlp2s0, 休息一下..  13:29
<wlp2s0> ubrl, 你爸爸是谁？
<ubrl> wlp2s0,
<wlp2s0> ubrl, shutdown
<ubrl> wlp2s0, 休息一下..  13:32
<wlp2s0> ubrl, poweroff
<ubrl> wlp2s0, 休息一下..  13:33
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 在sshfs中如何处理转义字符  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484790 例如密码是 \qweasd\ sshfs -o ssh_command="sshpass -p \\qweasd\\ ssh" -o reconnect user@server:/path /mountpath -d -o sshfs_debug 提示 executing <sshpass> <-p> <qweasd> <ssh> <-x> <-a> <-oClearAllForwardings=yes> <-2> <user@server> <-s> <sftp>
<^k^>  ─> Permission denied, please try again. read: Connection reset by peer 以下方法均无效 sshfs -o ssh_command="sshpa …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小 费 : 一位先生在餐馆吃完饭,结帐后准备起身离去。站在一旁的侍者见他无意付小费,忙说: "先生,你相信历史会重演吗?" "我相信。" "昨天坐这张桌子的一位顾客,给了我60元的小费。" "或许,他今天还会再来。"
<wlp2s0> ^k^, .....
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 为什么要使用ppc64_cpu - frequency来读取cpu的频率大于CPU的SPEC turbo频率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484798 cpu 2.cat / proc / cpuinfo 处理器的系统运行压力： cpu：POWER（raw），altivec支持的 时钟：3325.000000MHz 版本：2.0（pvr 004d 0200） 3.root@ubuntu：〜＃ppc64_cpu --frequenc
<^k^>  ─> y min ： 3.342 GHz 最大：3.346 GHz 平均： 3.344 GHz 4.CPU的规格turbo频率为3325MHz 为什么使用ppc64_c …
<wlp2s0> ubuntu论坛出问题了吗？phpBB Debug] PHP Warning: in file [ROOT]/includes/acm/acm_apc.php on line 68: apc_store(): GC cache entry 'f49dab81_sql_efd26735c3bcbef398e23fb85e7ccd99' was on gc-list for 3605 seconds
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 明天过节 : 丈夫:"明天上午,你把家里的卫生好好搞一下。"妻子:"干嘛?"丈夫:"明天'三八'妇女节,你们不是放假半天吗?"妻子:"妇女节不是劳动节,国家规定我们休息,我不干！ "丈夫:"你敢！国家规定你们不上班,没规定你们回家不干活。"
<wlp2s0> clear
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M01/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pmOIXv_BAADDDEl0ZwoAALrDQB7ldIAAMMk366.jpg 只是打个电话而已额,需要这样吗?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-05
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian 研發團隊 考慮移除 Live 鏡像檔  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484799 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=n ... ive-Or-Not Debian Might Abandon Their Live Images Due to the quality of Debian Live images lacking, upstream developers are weighing whether to remove them from future releases. This would just leave
<^k^>  ─> the Debian Installer images available. 由於 Debian Live 鏡像檔 品質缺乏 因此 研發團隊 考慮移除 Li …
<Isolde> 有没有懂wine的阿宅哇
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 那你现在还是神 : 一天,我问个同学: "XXX（班里另一个同学）上辈子是什么?" "猪。" "那你呢?" "人。" "人的上辈子不会是人。" "那就是神。" "如果是神,神不会死,那你现在还是神。" "嗯???死神！" "额,无语???"
<leon1988> 这笑话真冷
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 更新kernel后，安装进入initramfs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484800 将ubuntu更新kernel到4.12,打包进行安装，一直进入initramfs，提示没有aufs，linux4.12内核下fs没有aufs了，请问如何更改系统文件为overlayfs 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 — 2017-08-05 11:33
<Black_Aurora> 大家好啊。有谁能给个新的翻墙解决方案
<Black_Aurora> VPN大部分不能用了。就是能用的，也不敢用了。都被JC记录了。
<cym_> 手机上赛风可以，电脑上不清楚了
<Black_Aurora> 主要是电脑啊。赛风？那个是什么加密连接方式？我看过RFA说的，但那个只是不停改动态IP和域名
<Black_Aurora> 对我没什么意义。我想看的好影片。你懂的。
<alexxey> 黄狗
<Black_Aurora> 不许人身攻击
<Black_Aurora> 突然发现，现在好像除了IRC，也就ICQ不被天朝警察监控吧？
<Isolde> 用ssr
<Isolde> telegram应该也没监控吧
<Isolde> 讲道理你别干蠢事警察哪有这么闲找你
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/07/Cg-4WFI2mnKIEadUAACAXFxlKckAALq4AIdgJkAAIB0818.jpg 带驾照了吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何增加一个新分区？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484801 Number Start End Size Type File system Flags 1 1049kB 50.1GB 50.1GB primary ntfs boot 2 50.1GB 100GB 50.0GB primary ext4 3 150GB 200GB 50.1GB primary ext4 4 200GB 230GB 30.0GB extended 5 200GB 205GB 4999MB logical linux-swap(v1) 6 205GB 2
<^k^>  ─> 25GB 20.0GB logical fat32 7 225GB 230GB 4999MB logical ntfs 注意：100gb - 150gb 的空间没有利用。 我想将 …
<Black_Aurora> hi
<ubrl> Black_Aurora:点点点.  16:59
<Black_Aurora> 大家好哦
<ubrl> Black_Aurora:点点点.  16:59
<Black_Aurora> 什么破机器人啊
<Black_Aurora> 有人吗？？
<Black_Aurora> 谁能给个好点的VPN
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 如何增加一个新分区？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484801 Number Start End Size Type File system Flags 1 1049kB 50.1GB 50.1GB primary ntfs boot 2 50.1GB 100GB 50.0GB primary ext4 3 150GB 200GB 50.1GB primary ext4 4 200GB 230GB 30.0GB extended 5 200GB 205GB 4999MB logical linux-swap(v1) 6 205GB 2
<^k^>  ─> 25GB 20.0GB logical fat32 7 225GB 230GB 4999MB logical ntfs 注意：100gb - 150gb 的空间没有利用。 我想将 …
<yh> help
 * yh yh
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 微软mssql linux版无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484805 ubuntu16, 通过数据库管理软件链接mssql显示错误: 通过端口 1433 连接到主机 localhost 的 TCP/IP 连接失败。错误:“拒绝连接。请验证连接属性。确保 SQL Server 的实例正在主机上运行，且在此端口接受 TCP/I
<^k^>  ─> P 连接，还要确保防火墙没有阻止到此端口的 TCP 连接。”。 通过终端命令行 sqlcmd -S local …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ClamTK扫描没有病毒文件的记录，不能更新病毒库  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484807 一、能使用ClamTK病毒扫描器扫描文件，扫描结束后能提示潜在威胁的文件个数，却不能查看哪些文件有威胁，在扫描器的“历史”和“隔离”选项中没有记录。在字符界面中
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • thinkpad P71 双1T固态硬盘安装ubuntu16.04分区问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484808 本人做大数据分析，顶了thinkpad P71高配+双1T固态硬盘，请问分区的时候应该注意些啥。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chcocowyd — 2017-08-05 21:38
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • thinkpad P71 双1T固态硬盘安装ubuntu16.04分区问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484809 本人做大数据分析，顶了thinkpad P71高配+双1T固态硬盘，请问分区的时候应该注意些啥。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chcocowyd — 2017-08-05 21:39
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • thinkpad P71 双1T固态硬盘安装ubuntu16.04分区问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484810 本人做大数据分析，顶了thinkpad P71高配+双1T固态硬盘，请问分区的时候应该注意些啥。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chcocowyd — 2017-08-05 21:43
<wlp2s0> maclin, 党和人民欢迎你！
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 帮家里做的事 : 读小学四年级的弟弟胖得实在不像话,大家常常取笑他。一天,老师要他们一班同学开始在联络簿上记下「每天帮家里做的事」,弟弟怎么也想不出来,最后只好由妈妈代为填写。她在联络簿上写了:「每天帮家里吃饭。」老师的评语是:「看得出来,你很努力９
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 貌似有个bug，桌面环境的终端光标无故消失  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484811 如题 desktop 版本，开启终端窗口工作，无故光标没有了，打字好尴尬！ 退出终端重新运行可解决，但是不知道什么时候光标又会消失！ Intel 第4代 i5 的核显卡！猜测与X有关，不知道
<^k^>  ─> 具体原因。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2017-08-06 10:31
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • btrfs balance 具体在做些什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484812 如题！ 我曾经有个 btrfs 分区，里面有很多文件。空间使用到 96% (大分区，仍然有 20多个G左右的剩余空间)就报告空间不足，即使此时使用 rm 命令删除文件，使用 chmod,chown 这类
<^k^>  ─> 不会占用存储空间的命令，都报错，说磁盘空间不足。是不是与长期没有 btrfs balance 有关 …
<Isolde> 把纯净两笔的码表移植到了fcitx，有打两笔的朋友可以看一看
<Isolde> https://github.com/IsoaSFlus/fcitx-table-cjeb
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - IsoaSFlus/fcitx-table-cjeb: fcitx版纯净两笔码表
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 堵耳听讲 : 老师:"彼得,你为什么老是把一只耳朵捂住?"彼得:"你不是说,我在听课时,总是一只耳朵进,一只耳朵出吗?我堵的是出的耳朵。"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7,ubuntu双系统引导问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484814 首先说明一下我的电脑的系统还有硬盘分区情况： 001.png 台式机有3块硬盘，两块ssd，一块机械；我是打算装win7,win10和ubuntu三系统的； 计划是：c盘装的是win7,d盘打算装win10,然后第三块硬盘分区出来
<^k^>  ─> 装ubuntu. 首先装的是win7,然后想着先装ubuntu试试看，用U盘装好ubuntu(安装在第三块硬盘上面 …
<NEPTLIANG> ...
<NEPTLIANG> 有人吗😂
<ubrl> NEPTLIANG:点点点.  16:11
<wlemuel> Test weather
<huo> qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin_0.6+17.04.20170405-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb这个软件包在17.04不受支持了，有个软件依赖这个包怎么办？
<wlemuel> 可以下载，然后dpkg 安装吧
<huo> 没啥用
<huo> 报错
<wlemuel> 报啥错？
<huo>  正试图覆盖 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtQuick/Controls/ApplicationWindow.qml，它同时被包含于软件包 qml-module-qtquick-controls:amd64 5.7.1~20161021-2build1~2
<huo> dpkg-deb: 错误: 子进程 粘贴 被信号(断开的管道) 终止了
<huo> 在处理时有错误发生：
<huo>  ./qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin_5.2.1-2_amd64.deb
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1155.html 漂亮女孩 : 在一家时装店,我看到一个等得不耐烦的青年人对一个漂亮女孩说:"你介意和我说几句话吗?"女孩好奇地问:"为什么?""我妻子进这个店已经一个多小时了,但她如果看见我和你说话,她会马上出来的......"没等他说完,他妻子已
<^k^>  ─> 快步走出时装店,挽着他离开了。
<tracyone> 吼吼
<tracyone> 你们是怎么挂irc
<tracyone> 的
<alexxxey> 用树莓派挂
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-30
<tom_tom_> 有人在吗
<ubrl> tom_tom_:点点点.  16:51
<tom_tom_> 我想问下   ubuntu上有什么blog的软件吗
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-31
<Dontwanttodohome> exit
<Dontwanttodohome> #exit
<X3nobz> 大家好，我是一个Ubuntu爱好者
<X3nobz> 有人吗？
<ubrl> X3nobz:点点点.  11:38
<X3nobz> 有一些问题想要一起交流
<X3nobz> Hello,My name is X3nobz.
<X3Nobz_>  /msg nickserv help
<X3Nobz_> 大家好
<ubrl> X3Nobz_:点点点.  13:38
<X3Nobz_> 我是新人
<X3Nobz_> ubrl
<ubrl> X3Nobz_,
<gfxmode> 刚刚那位兄弟呢
<Yz_h_x4> emmmm
<root____> hi
<ubrl> root____:点点点.  23:28
<root____> aaa
<root____> hi
<ubrl> root____:点点点.  23:30
<root____> hi
<ubrl> root____:点点点.  23:30
<LinuxTabletUser> ㅍ노ㅗ어ㅗ
<LinuxTabletUser> ㅛ토너ㅓ내ㅓ애
<LinuxTabletUser> Ubuntu 료머어ㅓ야ㅡ갸구러
<LinuxTabletUser> ㅜ나ㅓ갸ㅜ디다다
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-01
<hipp> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> hipp: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<hipp> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> hipp: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<hipp> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> hipp: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<hipp> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> hipp: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Chex11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Chex11: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Chex11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Chex11: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Chex11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Chex11: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Chex11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Chex11: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<arza1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> arza1: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<arza1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> arza1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<arza1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> arza1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<nikow13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nikow13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nikow13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> nikow13: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<nikow13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> nikow13: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<brykr4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brykr4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brykr4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> brykr4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<brykr4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> brykr4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<HarryS2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryS2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> HarryS2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<HarryS2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> HarryS2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<HarryS2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> HarryS2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> HarryS2: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<interd0me> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<interd0me> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<interd0me> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> interd0me: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<interd0me> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> interd0me: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<FiendKing04> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> FiendKing04: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<FiendKing04> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> FiendKing04: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<FiendKing04> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> FiendKing04: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<FiendKing04> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> FiendKing04: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Turner9213> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Turner9213: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Turner9213> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Turner9213: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Turner9213> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Turner9213: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Turner9213> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Turner9213: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<dp321> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> dp321: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<dp321> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> dp321: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<dp321> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> dp321: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dp321> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> dp321: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<TheMesquito14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> TheMesquito14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<TheMesquito14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TheMesquito14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> TheMesquito14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<TheMesquito14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> TheMesquito14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<noonehere4u6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> noonehere4u6: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<noonehere4u6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> noonehere4u6: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<noonehere4u6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> noonehere4u6: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<noonehere4u6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> noonehere4u6: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<brynjar0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brynjar0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brynjar0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> brynjar0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<brynjar0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> brynjar0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<fredrikhl14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> fredrikhl14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<fredrikhl14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> fredrikhl14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<fredrikhl14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> fredrikhl14: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<fredrikhl14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> fredrikhl14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Guest89349> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest89349> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest89349> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest89349: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Guest89349> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest89349: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<morsik5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<morsik5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> morsik5: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<morsik5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> morsik5: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<morsik5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> morsik5: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<CC668> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CC668> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> CC668: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<CC668> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> CC668: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<vdamewood16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> vdamewood16: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<vdamewood16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> vdamewood16: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<vdamewood16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> vdamewood16: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<vdamewood16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> vdamewood16: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Peetz0r22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Peetz0r22: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Peetz0r22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Peetz0r22: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Peetz0r22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Peetz0r22: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Peetz0r22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Peetz0r22: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<armin28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> armin28: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<armin28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> armin28: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<armin28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> armin28: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<armin28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> armin28: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<tripleslash9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> tripleslash9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<tripleslash9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> tripleslash9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<tripleslash9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> tripleslash9: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<tripleslash9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> tripleslash9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<james4138223> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<james4138223> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<james4138223> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> james4138223: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<james4138223> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> james4138223: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<cyberzeus2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> cyberzeus2: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<cyberzeus2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> cyberzeus2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<cyberzeus2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> cyberzeus2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<cyberzeus2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> cyberzeus2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<xMopxShell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<xMopxShell> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xMopxShell> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<xMopxShell> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> xMopxShell: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> xMopxShell: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ExeciN14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ExeciN14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ExeciN14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ExeciN14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ExeciN14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ExeciN14: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ExeciN14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ExeciN14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Turska-29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Turska-29: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Turska-29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Turska-29: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Turska-29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Turska-29: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Turska-29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Turska-29: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<exponent2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> exponent2: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<exponent2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> exponent2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<exponent2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> exponent2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<exponent2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> exponent2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Frosty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Frosty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Frosty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Frosty: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Frosty> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Frosty: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<MikeoftheEast> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<MikeoftheEast> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<MikeoftheEast> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<JStoker20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> JStoker20: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<JStoker20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> JStoker20: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<JStoker20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> JStoker20: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<JStoker20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> JStoker20: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<dStruct13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> dStruct13: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<dStruct13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> dStruct13: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<dStruct13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> dStruct13: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dStruct13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> dStruct13: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<beaver6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beaver6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> beaver6: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<beaver6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> beaver6: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<beaver6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> beaver6: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<thunderrd28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thunderrd28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> thunderrd28: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<thunderrd28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> thunderrd28: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<thunderrd28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> thunderrd28: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ws2k314> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ws2k314: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ws2k314> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ws2k314: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ws2k314> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ws2k314: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ws2k314> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ws2k314: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<kaptin24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> kaptin24: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<kaptin24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> kaptin24: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<kaptin24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> kaptin24: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Frosty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Frosty> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Frosty: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Frosty> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Frosty: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Frosty> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Frosty: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<rolig> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> rolig: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<rolig> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> rolig: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<rolig> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> rolig: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<rolig> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> rolig: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<MJ9410> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> MJ9410: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<MJ9410> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> MJ9410: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<MJ9410> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> MJ9410: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<MJ9410> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> MJ9410: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ktr8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ktr8: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ktr8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ktr8: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ktr8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ktr8: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ktr8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ktr8: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<foddo0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> foddo0: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<foddo0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> foddo0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<foddo0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> foddo0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<foddo0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> foddo0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<duckgoose9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> duckgoose9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<duckgoose9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> duckgoose9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<duckgoose9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> duckgoose9: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<duckgoose9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> duckgoose9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<klx``4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> klx``4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<klx``4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> klx``4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<klx``4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> klx``4: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<klx``4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> klx``4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<cylon512_21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cylon512_21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> cylon512_21: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<cylon512_21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cylon512_21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> cylon512_21: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Asoka17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Asoka17: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Asoka17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Asoka17: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Asoka17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Asoka17: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Asoka17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Asoka17: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Deusdeorum11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Deusdeorum11: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Deusdeorum11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Deusdeorum11: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Deusdeorum11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Deusdeorum11: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Deusdeorum11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Deusdeorum11: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<dan3wik> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> dan3wik: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<dan3wik> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> dan3wik: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<dan3wik> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> dan3wik: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dan3wik> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> dan3wik: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Richard_Cavell> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Richard_Cavell: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Richard_Cavell> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Richard_Cavell: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Richard_Cavell> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Richard_Cavell: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Richard_Cavell> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Richard_Cavell: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<have> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> have: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<have> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> have: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<have> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> have: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<have> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> have: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Pyrotechno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrotechno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pyrotechno> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Pyrotechno: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Pyrotechno> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Pyrotechno: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> Pyrotechno: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<ffernand1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ffernand1: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ffernand1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ffernand1: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ffernand1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ffernand1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ffernand1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ffernand1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<yawkat2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yawkat2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> yawkat2: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<yawkat2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> yawkat2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<hammer06521> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> hammer06521: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<hammer06521> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> hammer06521: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<hammer06521> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> hammer06521: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<hammer06521> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> hammer06521: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<mdroid1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> mdroid1: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<mdroid1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mdroid1: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mdroid1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mdroid1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mdroid1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mdroid1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Olipro2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Olipro2: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Olipro2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Olipro2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Olipro2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Olipro2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Olipro2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Olipro2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<nyuszika7h23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> nyuszika7h23: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<nyuszika7h23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> nyuszika7h23: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<nyuszika7h23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> nyuszika7h23: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<nyuszika7h23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> nyuszika7h23: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<TheMesquito0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> TheMesquito0: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<TheMesquito0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> TheMesquito0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<TheMesquito0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> TheMesquito0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<TheMesquito0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> TheMesquito0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<mrBlaQ14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mrBlaQ14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mrBlaQ14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mrBlaQ14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mrBlaQ14: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mrBlaQ14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mrBlaQ14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Sousapro1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Sousapro1: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Sousapro1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Sousapro1: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Sousapro1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Sousapro1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Sousapro1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Sousapro1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<drakythe4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> drakythe4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<drakythe4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> drakythe4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<drakythe4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> drakythe4: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<drakythe4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> drakythe4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<foamz5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<foamz5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<foamz5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> foamz5: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<foamz5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> foamz5: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<foamz12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> foamz12: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<foamz12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> foamz12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<foamz12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> foamz12: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<foamz12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> foamz12: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<itrufeng> 都睡觉了吗
<clarjon125> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> clarjon125: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<clarjon125> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> clarjon125: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<clarjon125> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> clarjon125: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<clarjon125> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> clarjon125: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<KanerixWolfe> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> KanerixWolfe: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<KanerixWolfe> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KanerixWolfe> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> KanerixWolfe: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<KanerixWolfe> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> KanerixWolfe: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> KanerixWolfe: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<Krenair0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Krenair0: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Krenair0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Krenair0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Krenair0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Krenair0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Krenair0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Krenair0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<itrufeng> 谁还在
<Pugabyte2122> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Pugabyte2122: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Pugabyte2122> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Pugabyte2122: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Pugabyte2122> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Pugabyte2122: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Pugabyte2122> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Pugabyte2122: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<iDanoo4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> iDanoo4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<iDanoo4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> iDanoo4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<iDanoo4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> iDanoo4: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<iDanoo4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> iDanoo4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<epic5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> epic5: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<epic5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> epic5: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<epic5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> epic5: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<epic5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> epic5: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<MikeoftheEast> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<MikeoftheEast> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<MikeoftheEast> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> MikeoftheEast: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ablackack4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ablackack4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<infina19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<infina19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> infina19: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<infina19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> infina19: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<RoyK28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RoyK28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> RoyK28: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<RoyK28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> RoyK28: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<RoyK28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> RoyK28: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Guest43920> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest43920> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Guest43920: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Guest43920> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest43920: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest43920> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest43920: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<swapgs10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<swapgs10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<swapgs10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> swapgs10: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<swapgs10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> swapgs10: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Welcome> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Welcome: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Welcome> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Welcome: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Welcome> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Welcome: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Welcome> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Welcome: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Davnit> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Davnit> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Davnit: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Davnit> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Davnit: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Davnit> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Davnit: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<madprops1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<madprops1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> madprops1: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<madprops1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> madprops1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<madprops1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> madprops1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Guest50282> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest50282> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Guest50282: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Guest50282> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest50282: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest50282> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest50282: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<kaniini_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> kaniini_: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<kaniini_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> kaniini_: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<kaniini_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> kaniini_: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<kaniini_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> kaniini_: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<threeFifths> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<threeFifths> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> threeFifths: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<threeFifths> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> threeFifths: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<threeFifths> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> threeFifths: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<AbbeyRipstra0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<AbbeyRipstra0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> AbbeyRipstra0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<AbbeyRipstra0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> AbbeyRipstra0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<AbbeyRipstra0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> AbbeyRipstra0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Guest2948> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest2948> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Guest2948: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Guest2948> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest2948: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest2948> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest2948: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<meffe13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<meffe13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> meffe13: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<meffe13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> meffe13: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<meffe13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> meffe13: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Guest58875> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Guest58875: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Guest58875> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Guest58875: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Guest58875> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest58875: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest58875> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest58875: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<HarryCross222> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross222: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<HarryCross222> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross222: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<HarryCross222> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> HarryCross222: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<HarryCross222> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross222: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Simba11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Simba11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Simba11: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Simba11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Simba11: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Simba11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Simba11: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<PuppyKun12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<PuppyKun12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> PuppyKun12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<PuppyKun12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> PuppyKun12: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<PuppyKun12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> PuppyKun12: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Aprexer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aprexer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Aprexer: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Aprexer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Aprexer: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Aprexer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Aprexer: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-02
<tallguy14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> tallguy14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<tallguy14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> tallguy14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Cprossu23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cprossu23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Cprossu23: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Cprossu23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Cprossu23: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Cprossu23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Cprossu23: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<steven0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<steven0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> steven0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<steven0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> steven0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<steven0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> steven0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<itrufeng> 发现最近都没人说话了
<revi22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<revi22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> revi22: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<revi22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> revi22: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<revi22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> revi22: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<nhandler22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nhandler22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> nhandler22: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<nhandler22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> nhandler22: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<nhandler22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> nhandler22: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> nhandler22: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<Zimmedon11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zimmedon11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Zimmedon11: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Zimmedon11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zimmedon11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Zimmedon11: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ubrl> Zimmedon11: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<supercool18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> supercool18: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<supercool18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> supercool18: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<supercool18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> supercool18: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<supercool18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> supercool18: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<rud0lf12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rud0lf12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> rud0lf12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<rud0lf12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> rud0lf12: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<rud0lf12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> rud0lf12: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<SWAT2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> SWAT2: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<SWAT2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> SWAT2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<SWAT2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> SWAT2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<SWAT2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> SWAT2: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<basic`29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> basic`29: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<basic`29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> basic`29: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<basic`29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> basic`29: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<basic`29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> basic`29: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<genera17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<genera17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<genera17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> genera17: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<genera17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> genera17: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<mt26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> mt26: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<mt26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mt26: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mt26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mt26: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mt26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mt26: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Humbedooh12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Humbedooh12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Humbedooh12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Humbedooh12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ubrl> Humbedooh12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Humbedooh12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Humbedooh12: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Yz_h_x4> ???
<Stummi3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stummi3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Stummi3: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Stummi3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Stummi3: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Stummi3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Stummi3: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<tktech8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> tktech8: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<tktech8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> tktech8: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<tktech8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> tktech8: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<tktech8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> tktech8: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<LambdaComplex24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LambdaComplex24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LambdaComplex24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> LambdaComplex24: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<LambdaComplex24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> LambdaComplex24: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<keithn12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> keithn12: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<keithn12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> keithn12: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<keithn12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> keithn12: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<keithn12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> keithn12: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Milos3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Milos3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Milos3: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Milos3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Milos3: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Milos3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Milos3: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<SKYWARN> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> SKYWARN: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<SKYWARN> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> SKYWARN: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<SKYWARN> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> SKYWARN: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<SKYWARN> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> SKYWARN: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<pointfree9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> pointfree9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<pointfree9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> pointfree9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<pointfree9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> pointfree9: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<pointfree9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> pointfree9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 管理员
<Nick`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nick`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nick`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Nick`> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ZexaronS> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ZexaronS> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ZexaronS: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ZexaronS> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ZexaronS: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ZexaronS> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ZexaronS: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<irv20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<irv20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> irv20: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<irv20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> irv20: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<irv20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> irv20: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> irv20: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<pierte> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pierte> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pierte> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> pierte: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<pierte> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> pierte: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Syncopix8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Syncopix8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Syncopix8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Syncopix8: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Syncopix8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Syncopix8: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> Syncopix8: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<nhandler14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nhandler14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nhandler14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> nhandler14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<nhandler14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> nhandler14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<bumbar19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bumbar19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> bumbar19: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<bumbar19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bumbar19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> bumbar19: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Hobbyboy4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobbyboy4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Hobbyboy4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Hobbyboy4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Hobbyboy4: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Hobbyboy4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Hobbyboy4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<foamz20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<foamz20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> foamz20: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ovrstorm> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ovrstorm> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ovrstorm: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<ovrstorm> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> ovrstorm: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<ovrstorm> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ovrstorm: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Ryuzaki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Ryuzaki: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Ryuzaki> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Ryuzaki: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Ryuzaki> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Ryuzaki: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Ryuzaki> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Ryuzaki: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Geeky_Bear> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Geeky_Bear: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Geeky_Bear> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Geeky_Bear: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Geeky_Bear> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Geeky_Bear: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Geeky_Bear> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Geeky_Bear: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Nick`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Nick`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Nick`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Nick`> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Nick`: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<papabear69> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<papabear69> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> papabear69: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<papabear69> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> papabear69: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<papabear69> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> papabear69: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<iownall5552> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iownall5552> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iownall5552> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> iownall5552: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<iownall5552> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> iownall5552: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<yoink8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yoink8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<yoink8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<yoink8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> yoink8: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ubrl> yoink8: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-03
<qew> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qew> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> qew: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<qew> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> qew: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<qew> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> qew: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<guntbert29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guntbert29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> guntbert29: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<guntbert29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> guntbert29: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<guntbert29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> guntbert29: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Ragnor8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ragnor8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Ragnor8: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<obserd> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> obserd: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<obserd> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> obserd: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<obserd> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> obserd: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<obserd> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> obserd: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<jiaangk> hello?
<jiaangk> chen1
<atk1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> atk1: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<atk1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<atk1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> atk1: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<atk1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> atk1: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> atk1: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<Guest89185> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Guest89185> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest89185> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest89185> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest89185: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest89185> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest89185: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> Guest89185: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-04
<savoir-faire8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<savoir-faire8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<savoir-faire8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<savoir-faire8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> savoir-faire8: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<savoir-faire8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> savoir-faire8: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<OvidiuS1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<OvidiuS1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Elwell_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Elwell_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Elwell_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Elwell_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Elwell_: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Elwell_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Elwell_: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Sousapro14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Sousapro14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sousapro14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Sousapro14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Sousapro14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Sousapro14: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Sousapro14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Sousapro14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Slade15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Slade15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woju_> 有人吗？
<ubrl> woju_:点点点.  11:18
<woju_> 如何踢掉僵尸账号？
<woju_> 请问如何踢掉irc僵尸账号？
<jealer> 请问有人吗？
<jealer> 推荐几个人多的频道，拜托了？
<jealer> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jealer:点点点.  11:50
<jealer> 有人吗？
<ubrl> jealer:点点点.  11:50
<mquin10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<mquin10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> mquin10: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<mquin10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mquin10: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mquin10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mquin10: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mquin10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mquin10: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<mww113> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<mww113> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> mww113: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<mww113> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mww113: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mww113> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mww113: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mww113> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mww113: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<earlz13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<earlz13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<earlz13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> earlz13: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<earlz13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> earlz13: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<earlz13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> earlz13: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<tallguy14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<tallguy14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<tallguy14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> tallguy14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<tallguy14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tallguy14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> tallguy14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<tallguy14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> tallguy14: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Krenair9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Krenair9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Krenair9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Krenair9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Krenair9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Krenair9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Krenair9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Krenair9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Krenair9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<furiousDingo21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<furiousDingo21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<furiousDingo21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<ubrl> furiousDingo21: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<furiousDingo21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> furiousDingo21: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<furiousDingo21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<furiousDingo21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> furiousDingo21: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Kraps18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Kraps18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Kraps18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Kraps18: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Kraps18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Kraps18: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Kraps18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Kraps18: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Kraps18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Kraps18: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<beuker> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<beuker> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<beuker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<beuker> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<beuker> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<beuker> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> beuker: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Xenthys28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Xenthys28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Xenthys28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Xenthys28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Xenthys28: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Xenthys28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Xenthys28: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Xenthys28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Xenthys28: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<sawdey21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sawdey21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<sawdey21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> sawdey21: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<sawdey21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> sawdey21: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<sawdey21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> sawdey21: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<sawdey21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> sawdey21: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<RustyJ26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<RustyJ26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<RustyJ26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<RustyJ26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> RustyJ26: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<RustyJ26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RustyJ26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> RustyJ26: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> RustyJ26: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<suim4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<suim4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<suim4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> suim4: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<suim4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> suim4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<suim4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> suim4: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<suim4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> suim4: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Andre483> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Andre483> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Andre483> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Andre483: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Andre483> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Andre483: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Andre483> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Andre483: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Andre483> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Andre483: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<abian3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<abian3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<abian3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<ubrl> abian3: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<abian3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> abian3: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<abian3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<abian3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> abian3: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<holper> exit
<ajvpot0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ajvpot0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ajvpot0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<ajvpot0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ajvpot0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<ajvpot0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ajvpot0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> ajvpot0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest21290> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Guest21290> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Guest21290> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Guest21290: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Guest21290> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Guest21290: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Guest21290> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Guest21290: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Guest21290> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Guest21290: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<bobe2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<bobe2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bobe2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<bobe2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> bobe2: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<bobe2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bobe2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> bobe2: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dp37> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<dp37> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<dp37> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<dp37> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> dp37: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<dp37> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dp37> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> dp37: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<eido1on> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<eido1on> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<eido1on> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<eido1on> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> eido1on: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<KleinerMann> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<KleinerMann> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<KleinerMann> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<KleinerMann> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<KleinerMann> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> KleinerMann: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<KleinerMann> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> KleinerMann: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<piklu24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<piklu24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<piklu24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> piklu24: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<piklu24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> piklu24: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<piklu24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> piklu24: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<piklu24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> piklu24: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<L0S> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L0S> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<L0S> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<LewsThanThree5> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<LewsThanThree5> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<LewsThanThree5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<LewsThanThree5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LewsThanThree5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LewsThanThree5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> LewsThanThree5:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> LewsThanThree5: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<HarryCross223> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<HarryCross223> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<HarryCross223> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross223: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<HarryCross223> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross223: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<HarryCross223> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> HarryCross223: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<HarryCross223> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> HarryCross223: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<disi4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<disi4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<disi4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<disi4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<disi4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<disi4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> disi4:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> disi4: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<apetresc21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<apetresc21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<apetresc21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> apetresc21: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<apetresc21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> apetresc21: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jpX> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jpX> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jpX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> jpX: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jpX> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> jpX: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jpX> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> jpX: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jpX> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> jpX: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<jorrakay17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jorrakay17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jorrakay17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> jorrakay17: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jorrakay17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> jorrakay17: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jorrakay17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> jorrakay17: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<jorrakay17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> jorrakay17: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Kraps3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Kraps3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Kraps3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Kraps3: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Kraps3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Kraps3: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Kraps3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Kraps3: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Kraps3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Kraps3: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<jelly14> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jelly14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<jelly14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> jelly14: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jelly14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> jelly14: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<jelly14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jelly14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> jelly14: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<eldritch4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Tabmow16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Tabmow16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Tabmow16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Tabmow16: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Tabmow16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Tabmow16: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Tabmow16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Tabmow16: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Tabmow16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Tabmow16: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<macker17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<macker17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<macker17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> macker17: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<macker17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> macker17: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<macker17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> macker17: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<macker17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> macker17: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Nineteen> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Nineteen> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Nineteen> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nineteen> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Nineteen: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Nineteen> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Nineteen: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Nineteen> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Nineteen: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<kaptin17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<kaptin17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kaptin17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kaptin17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<kaptin17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kaptin17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> kaptin17: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Fridtjof10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Fridtjof10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Fridtjof10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Fridtjof10: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Fridtjof10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Fridtjof10: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Fridtjof10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Fridtjof10: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Fridtjof10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Fridtjof10: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<sushichef> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sushichef> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<sushichef> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> sushichef: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<sushichef> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> sushichef: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<sushichef> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> sushichef: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<sushichef> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> sushichef: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<L23517> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<L23517> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<L23517> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> L23517: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<L23517> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> L23517: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<L23517> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> L23517: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<L23517> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> L23517: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-05
<Nevolution211> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Nevolution211> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Nevolution211> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Nevolution211: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Nevolution211> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Nevolution211: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Nevolution211> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Nevolution211: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Nevolution211> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Nevolution211: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<LooCfur> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<LooCfur> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<LooCfur> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> LooCfur: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<LooCfur> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> LooCfur: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<LooCfur> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LooCfur> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> LooCfur: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Flying> How can I hide my IP?
<Lildirt> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Lildirt> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Lildirt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Lildirt: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Lildirt> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Lildirt: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Lildirt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Lildirt: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Lildirt> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Lildirt: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<oleo> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<oleo> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> oleo: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<oleo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oleo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> oleo: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<ubrl> oleo: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<beaver9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<beaver9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<beaver9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> beaver9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<beaver9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> beaver9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<beaver9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> beaver9: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<beaver9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> beaver9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<pilottage> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pilottage> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<pilottage> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> pilottage: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<pilottage> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> pilottage: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<pilottage> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> pilottage: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<pilottage> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> pilottage: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<basic`10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<basic`10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<basic`10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> basic`10: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<A5A> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<A5A> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<A5A> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<A5A> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> A5A: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<A5A> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> A5A: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<A5A> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> A5A: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<dp316> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<dp316> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<dp316> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> dp316: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<dp316> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> dp316: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<dp316> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> dp316: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<dp316> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> dp316: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<benoliver9992> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<benoliver9992> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<benoliver9992> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> benoliver9992: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<benoliver9992> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> benoliver9992: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<benoliver9992> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> benoliver9992: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<benoliver9992> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> benoliver9992: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<jcjordyn1205> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<jcjordyn1205> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jcjordyn1205> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> jcjordyn1205: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<jcjordyn1205> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jcjordyn1205> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jcjordyn1205> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> jcjordyn1205:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> jcjordyn1205: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<disi9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<disi9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<disi9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> disi9: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<disi9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> disi9: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<disi9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> disi9: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<disi9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> disi9: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<lutki_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lutki_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<lutki_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> lutki_: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<lutki_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> lutki_: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<lutki_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> lutki_: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<lutki_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> lutki_: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<qmr29> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<qmr29> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<qmr29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> qmr29: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<qmr29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> qmr29: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<qmr29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> qmr29: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<qmr29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> qmr29: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<quicksilver15> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<quicksilver15> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<quicksilver15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<quicksilver15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> quicksilver15: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<quicksilver15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<quicksilver15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> quicksilver15: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<mpmc3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mpmc3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<mpmc3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> mpmc3: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<mpmc3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> mpmc3: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<mpmc3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> mpmc3: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<mpmc3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> mpmc3: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<Ragnor0> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Ragnor0> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<Ragnor0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> Ragnor0: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<Ragnor0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> Ragnor0: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<Ragnor0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ubrl> Ragnor0: ⇪ Freenodegate - Encyclopedia Dramatica
<Ragnor0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> Ragnor0: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<deed0239211> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<deed0239211> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<deed0239211> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<deed0239211> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<deed0239211> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<deed0239211> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> deed0239211:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ubrl> deed0239211: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<metax> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<metax> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Simon “eVestigator” Smith Exposed
<metax> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ubrl> metax: ⇪ William “nenolod” Pitcock website
<metax> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ubrl> metax: ⇪ Bryan Østergaard (kloeri) - Freenode head of infrastructure, Senior IT Infrastructure Specialist at Nordea
<metax> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<metax> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ubrl> metax: ⇪ GirlLove Blog
<tktech1> After acquisition by Private Internet Access Freenode is now being used to spread ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tktech1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> tktech1: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<tktech1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tktech1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to efnet or OFTC.
<AC`97_> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<AC`97_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<AC`97_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<AC`97_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<AC`97_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<some_weirdo0> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> some_weirdo0: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<some_weirdo0> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<some_weirdo0> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<some_weirdo0> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<some_weirdo0> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<sdx2319> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> sdx2319: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Guest17850> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest17850> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest17850> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest17850> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Guest17850> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<brain> 谁用过kali
<brain> 哪位知道 kali 上哪里讨论
<sabre1041> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> sabre1041: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<sabre1041> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sabre1041> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sabre1041> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<sabre1041> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<FireFly24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> FireFly24: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<FireFly24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<FireFly24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<FireFly24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<FireFly24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Xlbrag_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Xlbrag_: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Guest72310> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Guest72310> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest72310> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest72310> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Guest72310> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<robotroll> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> robotroll: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<robotroll> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<robotroll> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<robotroll> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<robotroll> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<hiya12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> hiya12: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<hiya12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hiya12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hiya12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<hiya12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<connection> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<connection> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> connection: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<connection> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<connection> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<connection> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<rasengan1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> rasengan1: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Solprefixer> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Solprefixer> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Solprefixer> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Solprefixer> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Solprefixer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<drakythe16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> drakythe16: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<drakythe16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<drakythe16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<drakythe16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<drakythe16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Adran11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Adran11: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Adran11> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Adran11> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Adran11> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Adran11> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<bast-anon> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bast-anon> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> bast-anon: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<bast-anon> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bast-anon> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<bast-anon> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<nullrouted> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> nullrouted: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<johtso> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<johtso> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<johtso> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<johtso> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<johtso> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<pskosinski3> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> pskosinski3: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<pskosinski3> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pskosinski3> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pskosinski3> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<pskosinski3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<quarks> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> quarks: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<quarks> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<quarks> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<quarks> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<quarks> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<RoBz5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> RoBz5: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<RoBz5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RoBz5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RoBz5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<RoBz5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<rkta> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rkta> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> rkta: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<rkta> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rkta> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rkta> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<rkta> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<apollo1315> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> apollo1315: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<apollo1315> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<apollo1315> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<apollo1315> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<apollo1315> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<apollo1315> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Zanzibar25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Zanzibar25: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Zanzibar25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Zanzibar25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Zanzibar25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Zanzibar25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Zanzibar25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Techman19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Techman19: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Techman19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Techman19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Techman19> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Techman19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Techman19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Guest73014> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Guest73014: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<J215> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<J215> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<J215> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<J215> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<J215> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<J215> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<fractal> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> fractal: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<fractal> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<fractal> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<fractal> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<fractal> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<fractal> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<rigel8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> rigel8: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<rwg14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rwg14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<rwg14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<rwg14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<rwg14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<rwg14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<shah28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> shah28: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<shah28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<shah28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<shah28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<shah28> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<shah28> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<pj21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<pj21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> pj21: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<pj21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pj21> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<pj21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<pj21> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<ben_zen27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> ben_zen27: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<ben_zen27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ben_zen27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ben_zen27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ben_zen27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<ben_zen27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<r0bby26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> r0bby26: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<r0bby26> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<r0bby26> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<r0bby26> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<r0bby26> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<r0bby26> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<cylon512_> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> cylon512_: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<cylon512_> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<cylon512_> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<cylon512_> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<cylon512_> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<cylon512_> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Phex> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Phex> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ubrl> Phex: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Phex> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Phex> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Phex> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Phex> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<nug700> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> nug700: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<nug700> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nug700> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nug700> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nug700> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<nug700> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<unknown24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> unknown24: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<unknown24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<unknown24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<unknown24> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<unknown24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<unknown24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Home | Matrix.org
<ZexaronS> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> ZexaronS: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<ZexaronS> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ZexaronS> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ZexaronS> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<ZexaronS> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<ZexaronS> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Guest33898> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Guest33898: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Guest33898> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest33898> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest33898> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest33898> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Guest33898> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<pringlecake> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> pringlecake: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<pringlecake> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<pringlecake> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<pringlecake> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<pringlecake> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<pringlecake> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Guest42469> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Guest42469: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Guest42469> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest42469> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest42469> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest42469> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Guest42469> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<sirnaysayer> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> sirnaysayer: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<sirnaysayer> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sirnaysayer> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sirnaysayer> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<sirnaysayer> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<sirnaysayer> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<Guest32399> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> Guest32399: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<Guest32399> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest32399> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Guest32399> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Guest32399> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<Guest32399> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
<nandub> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ubrl> nandub: ⇪ Handshake Revealed: VCs Back Plan to Give Away $100 Million in Crypto - CoinDesk
<nandub> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nandub> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nandub> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nandub> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Christel Dahlskjaer on Twitter: "It’s live! What an incredible whirlwind journey it has been to be involved with ⁦@HNS⁩ thus far - I now look forward to seeing what the world makes of it and where the community takes this decentralised DNS and CA project! https://t.co/177j0yPWwO"
<nandub> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home | Matrix.org
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-29
<cherrot> emfipp: connection timed out to 1.1.1.1 853 (ping to 1.1.1.1 works as expected)
<emfipp> cherrot_: nice
<emfipp> cherrot_: mind disclosing the testing location in pm?
<emfipp> cherrot_: also, mind trying a tcp handshake (just the tcp handshake, not the tls handshake) and reporting back whether it succeeds?
<emfipp> on 1.1.1.1:853, that is
<emfipp> cherrot_: ^ is that your testing IP address?
<emfipp> cherrot-: ^
<__adan> hi guys, i'm in trouble, please help: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0),,,but when i use " lsmod | grep nvidia", i can found module "nvidia", why?
<__adan> error log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log says that: Failed to load ............
<__adan> somebody help?? i'm using irssi right now,,, in a black screen window
<__adan> somebody help ???
<emfipp> __adan: kernel module nvidia =/= glx module nvidia
<emfipp> or x11 driver nvidia
<__adan> so what should i do?
<__adan> so sad,,, i dont wanna restall system today
<emfipp> try look up your pkg repo for x11 drv nvidia and glx module nvidia
<emfipp> oh, and make sure your display's wired to the nvidia gup
<emfipp> s/gup/gpu/
<emfipp> not intel's
<emfipp> otherwise, just disable the nvidia gpu in bios
<emfipp> and use intel's w/ open source driver stack instead
<__adan> ... the nvidia display card is good,,, i just used it in this morning,,, and when i install nvidia CUDA,,, crap,,, this sad situation is happen
<__adan> i shouldn't install CUDA,,, drive me crazy now
<__adan> ...还是直接apt-get purge nvidia-* 解决了问题
<__adan> 真恶心～～nvidia CUDA 不好玩
<__adan> 我直接升级debian 10 了
<__adan> 还好不用洗盘... 算了, 看看KVM 里面能不能玩```重新收拾一下系统算了
<__adan> i want to ask a question to you guys, what if i upgrade linux kernel and debian system and kvm software, but i have never try the kvm's image file,,, why all my linux kvm image is crashed but windows kvm image is good ? why ??
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-30
<jesse2000> hello
<jesse2000> 有人聊天不
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-31
<Guest96866> ?
<__adan> 各位～～可以灌水吗？ 想问一个问题: linux c++ 入门6k 薪资要求高吗??
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-01
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<yhm12345> https://github.com/1995parham/github-do-not-ban-us
<yhm12345> 好多人都转码云了，美国佬总有一天会翻脸的
<yhm12345> 卑鄙之人
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: contrun[m]: cherrot: 大佬们早.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 你以前是不是在财富金融中心?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: 那边夏天很热?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-02
<Qtynjd> lol
 * toorevit1mirp 
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-03
<Atokk> 😃😄
